#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-10
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: вот... а чего сразу не сказал?
<BOPOHA> :-[наверное нуб потому что
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: хотя... я его не юзал, но есть сильное чувство, что все должно быть нормально
<[Raiden]> BOPOHA: с этого нуна было начать , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/531590
<[Raiden]> там в коментах 1 чел пишет что смена ядра помогла. Почти тоже чт отебе советывали выше.
<BOPOHA> да, уже 2 года как работает нормально. в октябре перешел на 10.10 с 9.04
<Evpidokl> ох
<BOPOHA> да, эту ссылку я и кинул с самого начала разговора
<[Raiden]> а.. я не видел
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: советывал и пробывал - пишется не так, как это обычно пробуют написать :(
<[Raiden]> Evpidokl: )) учту
<BOPOHA> ладно, тогда еще раз повторю - чтчо английский знаю на уровне "хай май нейм из боря"
<BOPOHA> что делать то?
<[Raiden]> BOPOHA: а если грузануться с опцией nomodeset
<[Raiden]> может как-т освязано с ковырянием фичи кмс в ядре
<eubicor>  у интел i915.modeset=0
<eubicor> толька про компиз можно забыть)
<BOPOHA> :-(
<[Raiden]> в общем попробуй поставит ьдругие ядра, если религия не позволяет понижат ьверсию ,поставь .37. Если не изменится ничего отпиши на форум :)
<[Raiden]> на худой конец откатись на 10.04 , до 11.04
 * Evpidokl подумыл тут...
<Evpidokl> в сущности, не бывает суффикса 'ыв'
<Evpidokl> в слове пробывал корень "быв", хотя обычно подразумевается, что корень 'проб'
<Evpidokl> а суффикса 'ыв' - вобще не бывает
<BOPOHA> 8-) да, 11.04 можно будет попробовать перед понижением
<[Raiden]> ну пишу как могу. Я ещё кино смотрю до кучи, не до правильности.
 * Evpidokl зануда
<[Raiden]> BOPOHA: мне кажется это более кардинально, чем просто доустановка ядра для теста
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как это вылечить http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0110/h_1294618110_e8d2f6fdf6.png
<BOPOHA>  go8765:  компиз включи
<go8765> я имею ввиду полоску всеперекрывающую внизу
<BOPOHA> я про тоже
<go8765> BOPOHA: в опенбоксе ?
<BOPOHA> пкм-извенить фон - визуальные эффекты - стандарт (минимум)
<go8765> BOPOHA:я ж говорю - у меня опенбокс
<go8765> BOPOHA:я ж говорю - у меня openbox
<BOPOHA> арнял
<BOPOHA> понял
<Evpidokl> :)
<[Raiden]> go8765: нужен композитный вм, для этого дока. Возможно поможет xcompmgr - правда я невкурсе как он используется
<[Raiden]> не обязательно компиз
<Evpidokl> композитный вм?
<BOPOHA> в терминале напиши compiz
<BOPOHA> и энтер
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: брось там кино смотреть! Научи меня лучше, а то я в Ubuntu новичок
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: а я тебе в отместку все орфографические ошибки скажу :)
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: что такое композитный вм?
<[Raiden]> Evpidokl: Хм, ну да, юзающий расширение иксов compose , компиз, метасити (если включен ов гконф) , xcompmgr - этот вроде може тв паре с другими вм работать.
<go8765> ВОРОНА: выкинуло к чёртовой матери - после нажатия энтер !!!
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: у....
<Evpidokl> буду думать :)
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: а что за кино смотришь?
 * Evpidokl тоже хочет смотреть кино, но не знает какое
<[Raiden]> тебе не понравится, farscape сериал
<Evpidokl> а.... я не смотрел
<Evpidokl> farscape сериал - пойду гуглировать
<go8765> [Raiden]: xcompmgr - помогло - спасибо 60
<Evpidokl> почему это сразу не понравится?
<Evpidokl> А!  На краю Вселенной
<[Raiden]> go8765: гуд )
<Evpidokl> не, понравится. Я фантастику люблю вобще-то
<[Raiden]> Evpidokl: старьё пересматриваю. Новое что-то не смог найти из фантастики.
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: А начало смотрел?
<Evpidokl> "Начало"
<[Raiden]> да )
<[Raiden]> хороший
<Evpidokl> Кстати... я тебе один умный вещь скажу, но толко ты нэ обижайса
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй. Если обижусь - забаню )
<Evpidokl> С этим "Начало" очен сылно пэресэкается мультипликационный филм ""
<Evpidokl> ой
<[Raiden]> какой?
<Evpidokl> ну, про фиону и ее мужа, короче. Последняя серия
<Evpidokl> вот блин памяити нет
<Evpidokl> щас сказу
<[Raiden]> шрек чтоли? :)
<Evpidokl> А! да! Шрек фарева"!
<Evpidokl> ну... как-то так называется
<go8765> = я с каждой новой минутой использования openbox всё больше и больше начинаю ему радоваться :) =
<Evpidokl> Но я его уже глядел... блин. теперь уже даже и не знаешь что посмотреть :(
<Evpidokl> go8765: везука!
<Evpidokl> go8765: ты какие холрошие киноакртины знаешь?
<go8765> Evpidokl: всё банально - мне рэд понравился , неудержимые, (неделю назад первый раз в жизни матрицу посмотрел - тоже понравилась ) - в общем список довольно банален - я думаю ты все их видел :)
<Evpidokl> А я чего-то RED не стал глядеть...
<Evpidokl> судя по рицензиям - там сплошное мочилово какое-то
<Evpidokl> как бы я этого в фильмах мало видел :)
<go8765> у меня он тоже месяца два на харде вместе с неудержимыми провалялся - а потом я их разом посмотрел
<Evpidokl> go8765:ОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Evpidokl> go8765: ты что? неделю назад первый раз в жизни матрицу посмотрел? Это правда?
<go8765> они кстати по уровню мочилова - приблизительно равны между собой :)
<go8765> они кстати по уровню мочилова - приблизительно равны между собой :)да
<go8765> да
<Evpidokl> go8765: ну и как?
<go8765> я решил отложить это удовольствие напотом :)
<go8765> мне понравилась
<Evpidokl> а...
<go8765> аватара кстати тоже не видел пока
<Evpidokl> значит, не досмотрел чего-то
<go8765> :)
<go8765> всмысле недосмотрел :) ?
<Evpidokl> go8765: аватара только, ради бого домо не смотри!
<artus> было бы что смотреть то
<go8765> где ж я его то посмотры ? :)
<Evpidokl> В первый раз этонадо смотреть в хорошем кинотятре! ТАк я щитаю!
<go8765> artus: ты про матрицу или про аватара :) ?
<Evpidokl> artus: тебе аватар не понравился?
<artus> про аватара
<artus> ну ровным счетом ничего выдающегося
<go8765> да я понял - это шутка была :)
<Evpidokl> artus: ну и зря не понравился... Визуально - это просто потрясает!
<Evpidokl> artus: хотя по сути - средненький голливудский фильм
<artus> что значит зря непонравился и что там потрясает то? )
<Evpidokl> artus: в общем... Аватар - это все равно крутое кино
<artus> сюжета на 15 минут а понту на сто мильенов
<go8765> они чё-то в последнее время не рискубт с сюжетами - средненькое снимают - чтобы всем понравилось :)
<Evpidokl> И вобще, у них там сценаристы бастуют... Не надо уж думать, что тебе все будет как у Достоевского, что некоторое толко через полгода заметишь, как прочел или посмотрел
<go8765> вечные так скажать общечеловеческие жизненные ценности :)
<go8765> как я рад что поставил опенбокс - и чё я раньше его не поставил ?  :)
<Evpidokl> artus: сюжета на 15 минут  - это правда :(
<Evpidokl> но понт не в том!
<go8765> понт в 3д ? :)
<Evpidokl> go8765: ДА!
<go8765> :) - форма стала важнее сути :) (без обид)
<Evpidokl> go8765: да :(
<artus> вау ефект )
<[Raiden]> если бы компиз у меня работал хуже чем сча, я бы возможно юзал опенбокс , может быт ьв связке с гном окружением ,а может и нет - незнаю.
<go8765> да чё-то мы на техническом канале такие темы обсуждаем :) ?
<Evpidokl> Ну уж не знаю, но ха такую приличную форму не грех и оскара дать
<Evpidokl> Артисты вобще формой очень озабочены по жизни
<go8765> ладно - пошел я заниматься к универу ...
<Evpidokl> Оскара кэмерону, между прочим, не дали
<Evpidokl> и я даже знаю за что. За тупой мудачество. Потому что не следовало инопланетянам там так по-голливудски целоваться
<skrishi> ктнибудь пользовался Ubuntu Tweak?
<Volkodav> ага
<shurings> только егодня
<skrishi> и как она.. стоит устанавливать.. или через год она уже бесмысленна? ))
<artus> да нафиг оно не надо вообще
<skrishi> artus, ну блин, не все же могут как ты.. ты уже гуру.. можно сказать )
<artus> skrishi, а ты думаеш я воттак проснулсо с утра и все понимать начал?
<artus> посмотреть что за сверь конечно стоит, дял общего развития но пользы от него мало )
 * Evpidokl записал в книжечку: "artus - гуру"
<skrishi> artus: это тоже понятно.. но я например рутрекер доо сих пор немогу поставить.. хотя ты говорил что тупо капипастить нужно
<artus> skrishi, как говоритцо лутше день потерять но задто потом в любой момент за 5ть минут долететь)
<artus> skrishi, ды к даже go8765 его вроди поставил
<skrishi> не понимаю что он от меня хочет.. верне я его поставил.. теперь настроить нужно.. а то он бред гонит.. а я уже думать не могу
<skrishi> да, я знаю.. я ему вчера помогал.. когда ты ушёл ))
<skrishi> потом сам поставил
<artus> skrishi, тут фишка в том чтоб понять чего от тебя хотят) если разберешся с одним то и с другими вещами будет полегче )
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: ты тоже гуру?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Evpidokl> > ну попробуй. Если обижусь - забаню )
<[Raiden]> я воинствующий хомюзер
<Evpidokl> и я не гуру
<Evpidokl> но я хотел бы видеть кто есть кто, на этом канале
<artus> [Raiden], ну нескажи ) на предмет сборки пакетов ты всегда даеш правельные советы )
<skrishi> artus: вот и я о том.. я например не понимаю.. почему при запуске файла из дериктории он открывается одним видом, а при заходе через броузерр по другому
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> skrishi, O_o  ты о чем ?
<skrishi> щас покажу
<go8765{buzy}> skrishi: у меня кстати после копип** был гемор с неразрешонными зависимостями - сегодня лечился - слава богу выличился :)
<skrishi> куда лучше скрины пихнуть?
<Evpidokl> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> !itmages | skrishi
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<artus> itmages.ru
<go8765{buzy}> skrishi: если хош поставить руморду - мне помогло - рторрент из репов + риморда легко вроде как стивится :)
<artus> go8765{buzy}, но из реп не все плагины работають кажись
<Evpidokl> Обана! Бузи
<GeLic> завтра с утра сессия экзамен , а я 4 кружки кофе уже выпил
<skrishi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102819/e74a61de
<artus> блин, их покурить одни сигарилы, надо завтра за табачком ехать (
<Evpidokl> надо запомнить...
<skrishi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102818/1ea06dc0
<skrishi> паяснения нужны? )
<go8765{buzy}> artus:   там нет поддержки какогото  xmlrpc (который я не знаю зачем мне нужем и что это такое ) а так я кучу плагинов поставил и всё вроде как работает :)
<skrishi> файл запускается один и тот же.. права поидее одни и теже.. а выглядит по разному.. вот и чешу репу
<skrishi> а ещё я не понимаю почему не работает в терменале команда su
<go8765{buzy}> http://uppix.net/0/7/5/334822847cfea545fa54427bfeabf.png ( в кайро - доках кстати есть прикольнейший апплет - наз. поделится :)
<skrishi> или почему после полного удаления апача он всёравно грузился в процесы и его не юбить было )
<Evpidokl> skrishi: атыразделятьсловапробеламинепробовал?
<skrishi> Evpidokl: какие?
<Evpidokl> а, пробовал. Но у тебя не всегда получается :)
<go8765{buzy}> skrishi: может тебе подойдёт морда из репов - она тоже норм - http://uppix.net/4/3/1/67cbb49e16663ac0e2865d5dfb0b8.png
<Evpidokl> skrishi: поидее
<Evpidokl> теже
<skrishi> go8765{buzy}: у меня не открываются изображения
<Evpidokl> по разному - это через дефис пишется
<go8765{buzy}> skrishi: всмысле не открываются ?
<skrishi> я русский плохо знаю
<Evpidokl> skrishi: так выучи! делов-то?
<skrishi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102821/fb3161d3
<go8765> skrishi: прикольно :)
<go8765> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0110/h_1294621788_0753348228.png
<skrishi> вот когда моя голова начнёт думать.. можно дальше копаться
<go8765> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0110/h_1294621815_43167cbb49.png
<go8765> ни у кого скрины не открываются ?
<skrishi> я вообще не понимаю о чем ты (((( нужно завести эту дрянь, а потом уже думать о плагинах
<go8765> skrishi: чё её заводить - рторрент из репов - а морда встанет норм
<go8765> skrishi: в репах тоже есть альтернативная морда
<skrishi> а эту как удалить? ))
<go8765> через синаптик
<skrishi> ща попробую )
<go8765> skrishi: hevjhle - lf;t yt elfkzq
<go8765> skrishi: руморду даже не удаляй
<skrishi> а что? она поверх встанет хочешь сказать?
<go8765> skrishi: я думаю ты родной рторрент поставишь - и она заработать должна
<skrishi> погоди, мне нужно поставить морду или сам клиент?
<[Raiden]> а чем вам не нравится трансмишен? Ниразу не подвел ещё. Правда я не вишу на сотнях раздач.
<go8765> skrishi: клиент
<go8765> skrishi: ты ж его копипастил ?
<go8765> [Raiden]: консольный клиент - экзотика :)
<skrishi> а смысл то тогда было всё это делать? ради очень лёгкого серва?
<go8765> skrishi: проблема скорее всего в рторренте
<[Raiden]> ) удивлю возможно, но трансмишен может работат ькак демон и управляться вебмордой
<skrishi> [Raiden]: мне нравиться, я ставлю что бы понимать как
<[Raiden]> и через комстроку
<go8765> skrishi: я не знаю в чём смысл - я могу тебе только сказать -- как у меня оно завелось
<go8765> [Raiden]: нам сие известно :)
<skrishi> не.. проблема в настройках а не в клиенте.. клиент встал
<skrishi> там весь прикол в доп библиотеках и в плагинах был
<skrishi> специально же собирали этот ххххх-с
<skrishi> [Raiden]: поделись как )
<go8765> skrishi: после вчерашнего копи*** у меня были адско неращрешающиеся зависимости у xmlrpc-c - от которых форсе не помогал - и мне на канале вообще пророчили - такое ...
<[Raiden]> transmission-daemon  transmission-cli пакеты
<[Raiden]> больше не подскажу, мне гуи хватает
<go8765> skrishi: пока я рторрент не удалил + xmlrpc-c = и не поставил родной - и все морды стали
<artus> go8765, начнем с того что всера у тя трансмишн собралсо с xmlrpc-c нормально
<artus> go8765, трабла у тебя была какраз с лайтхттп
<artus> а воть если б ты на апачем орду поднял было б все пучком )
<go8765> artus: начнём с того что я вчера не трансмишн собирал :)
<artus> ну ты понял о чем я говорю
<artus> огооворилсо)
<skrishi> а в чем там трабла?
<go8765> artus: ладно - мне главное - что он сегодня у меня отлично отработал !
<artus> да и пхп-фастцги и его траблы с лайтхттп к нормальнособраному тобой рторенту никак не относилсо)
<go8765> artus: и морды и консольно и плагины (всё из репов)
<go8765> всё-всмысле одна морда и рторрент
<skrishi> artus: тоесть это не правильно сервак работает с пхп?
<artus> тоесть я ниразу не щупал лайтхттп и понятия не имею как оно работать то должно )
<skrishi> странно.. чел в той статье конечно косячил.. ошибок на делал, но блин.. руторрент собирали на том серваке
<skrishi> может я не правильно всё таки выставил права?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, не спишь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ftp ваще перестало работать
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, Не удалось установить соединение с "EHOSTUNREACH - No route to host".
<skrishi>    Deep Purple - Child In Time  - это вещь
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, так и не смог какашку залить все файлы на сервере другого размера
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  я пароль сменил.. если нада в приват кину
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, в смысле другого размера?
<Lorgus> меньше размером там на хосте
<go8765> skrishi: ну чё пробовал чё-то ?
<go8765> морда из репов работает ?
<go8765> ртгуи?
<skrishi> go8765: не.. потом до ума этот вариант доведу.. мне торент не критично..
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  заработало... щас архивом общим попытаюсь туда залить
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<go8765> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0110/h_1294623316_3c848bbca5.png никто не знает как мне из левого верхнего угла убрать значёк оперы ? (он не относится к каиро )
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ну если отдельными файлами лить то размер не совпадает.. там меньше
<Lorgus> все.. посплю пока льется
<inkvizitor68sl> где меньше то?
<skrishi> http://itshaman.ru/articles/96/obuchaem-skype-standartnym-uvedomleniyam-ubuntu
<skrishi> ктонить пользовал? работает?
<Evpidokl> skrishi:  через броузерр по другому
<skrishi> скайр через броузер?
 * Evpidokl зануда
 * skrishi думать
<skrishi> =) понятно ))
<Evpidokl> не думать, ачитать ман про правила :)
<Evpidokl> skrishi: кстати, я правило помню, могу рассказать
<skrishi> какое из них я нарушил в этот раз?
<Evpidokl> мало ли кто-то забыл или тупо ф школе ниасилел?
<Evpidokl> skrishi: по другому
<Evpidokl> давай расскажу?
<skrishi> давай )
<Evpidokl> корче, наречия на 'по'
<habib186> интересно отчего могут забанить на канале, где я был всего один раз. причем, не помню чтоб хулюганил..(
<Evpidokl> наречия на 'по' с окончаниям -ому, -ему, -ки, -ски пишутся через дефис
<artus> habib186, наверно было за что )
<Evpidokl> Ну... то есть, по-любому, по-птичьи, по-соловьи, по-мудатски
<Evpidokl> все через дефис
<habib186> artus: да не, вопрос задал, все молчали, вышел.  теперь не могу зайти.  прикол йопт
<artus> habib186, че за канал?
<Evpidokl> А!
<artus> @voice Evpidokl
<Evpidokl> с окончаниям -ому, -ему, -ки, -ски
<habib186> artus: #archlinux-ru
<Evpidokl> и с -ьи
<artus> habib186, гг, бывает )
<artus> Evpidokl, харе флудить
<Evpidokl> По-соловьи - то же черех дефис наречие
<Evpidokl> artus: а я флужу?
<artus> Evpidokl, а ты сомневаешся в этом ?
<Evpidokl> да. я сомневаюсь :)
<habib186> кстать, подскажите, можно ли тут зарезервировать себе ник?.  если можно то как?
<Evpidokl> artus: я на самом деле не флужу, как мне это кажется
<artus> !register > habib186
<ubuntuhelp> habib186, please see my private message
<Evpidokl> artus: я печалуюсь об этой орфографии :(
<artus> Evpidokl, того, на канал орфографии и там печалитцо )
<Evpidokl> habib186: ник можно зарезервировать
<skrishi> он просто пытается мужика в 33 года научить языку, который он к сожалению за оное время так и не смог выучить
<Evpidokl> habib186: пообщайся в привате с никсервером. Скаже ему help
<habib186> как?
<Evpidokl> artus: на какой канал?
<skrishi> Evpidokl: действительно, не нужно.. если в школе не справились, то уже вряд ли
<Evpidokl> если в школе???
<Evpidokl> ну... я в школе был такой раздолбай, что мама не горюй
<Evpidokl> но все равно меня коробит от непорусски :(
<Evpidokl> Ну, я хоть по крайней мере, могу четко правило рассказать
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Evpidokl> хотя нахуй это кому-то надо... (
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Evpidokl
<artus> @kban Evpidokl
<inkvizitor68sl> лоллл
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я быстрее )))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, зато я конкретнее )
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b *!~Evpidokl@ppp92-100-75-26.pppoe.avangarddsl.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> только ты задолбал )
<inkvizitor68sl> вечные баны вешать)
<artus> нефиг, троль и матершынник
<inkvizitor68sl> так вечные то зачем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 1
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да и не вечные я вешаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> вот такие надо )
<inkvizitor68sl> 604 800 неделя если что
<artus> да я знаю ) и час и сутки)
<inkvizitor68sl> 86 400 - сутка
<skrishi> эм.. давно хотел спросить..
<skrishi> есть тема которая.. блин.. как это объяснить.. вкладочки так смешно заставляет двигаться и перебираться.. или в кубике их крутиться.. это вообще что такое?
<go8765[sleep]> skrishi: каиро док
<go8765[sleep]> skrishi: с опен гл
<skrishi> эм?
<skrishi> интересно.. у меня потянет:
<go8765[sleep]> skrishi: cairo dock open gl
<skrishi> ща попробую
<go8765[sleep]> skrishi: в опенбоксе - да наверное - в гноме жрёт безбожно
<skrishi> ну .. щас посмотрим ) если я всё правильно понял )
<skrishi> не, это панелька прикольна
<skrishi> кстати не пормозит помоему.. лётает не хуже гномовской
<skrishi> http://itshaman.ru/itvideo/6/interfeis-windows-vista-aero-vs-linux-ubuntu-compiz вот как в этом видео, когда он рабочие столы крутит кубиком
<inkvizitor68sl> тормозииит
<inkvizitor68sl> ооо
<inkvizitor68sl> я нашел офигеннейшую табличку
<inkvizitor68sl> очень нужную ))
<inkvizitor68sl> рекламко лол
<Yuretsz> Помогите настроить три языка в Lubuntu
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: XBA/\UCb))
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, http://itmages.ru/image/view/102834/a55db09e
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, зацени какой няшкой ты пользуешься хД Д
<XuMuK> rr
<artus> правельная такая табличка )
<Yuretsz> Кто нибудь знает как настраиваются языки ввода в Linux?
<Yuretsz> Только не в гноме и не КДЕ
<shki1866> где?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты то не хочешь на виртуалку переехать) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> за 300р в месяц
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, перееду, к марту точно перееду )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, щас какраз под это дело все обдумываю, и да, еще клиента на виртуалку те щас подбиваю
<inkvizitor68sl> хы)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я просто обдумываю сейчас как бы всех выселить с того сервера )
<inkvizitor68sl> один черт за всё время "хостинга" там заплатили рублей 200
<artus> а много там окромя меня?
<inkvizitor68sl> да не
<inkvizitor68sl> вот чё за kobelenc
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> лоргуса нашел)
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, тыдыщ!
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, фигли твой имгар у меня ошивается ) ??
<inkvizitor68sl> даже склеппи там есть оО
<artus> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у тебя 2 акка?
<artus> ну адин за который я те таки заплачу а второй тестовый который ты оставил)
<artus> там типа бложей тестовый )
<artus> *к
<inkvizitor68sl> платишь ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://copypaste.su/ во блин оО
<artus> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> http://pastebin.pro/
<artus> чей то этих копипаст ужо вагон и маленький паравозек
<inkvizitor68sl> http://forum.weechat.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, так это наши)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, не хочешь заняться weechat.ru ?
<artus> можно
<artus> че с ним делать то?
<artus> развивать и пиарить? )
<inkvizitor68sl> русского перевода у вичата орг нету)
<artus> это да, это грусно)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот)
<artus> да у меня ж с языком грууусно так ) на уровне подсознательного и интуитивного вонимания)
<artus> *п
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> artus,там легко переводить
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://translate.google.ru/translate?hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=ru&u=http://weechat.org/&prev=_t еще как лехко )
<artus> ну в принципе на удевление не так и печально )
<inkvizitor68sl> фигасебе я багу выловил О_О
<artus> че там ?
<inkvizitor68sl> даже 2
<artus> туши свет ) они на свет лезут )
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) на dual head машинке Win+колесико работает только на самом левом мониторе
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) если всё таки рискнуть и приблизить до конца -
<inkvizitor68sl> то мышка начинает дрыгаться в центре правого экрана
<inkvizitor68sl> и никуда не ползет
<artus> эм, а че делает вин+колечо?
<inkvizitor68sl> зум очень глобальный)
<artus> чей то у мну такого нима )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в гноме оно
<inkvizitor68sl> показывать не буду)
<artus> ладно, поверю )
<inkvizitor68sl> даже на видео не запишешь
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее потом его тупо не вырубишь
<XuMuK> bind some  shortcut for pkill gnome-screenshot/ffmppeg
<XuMuK> I'm trying Kubuntu 10.10 and don't fucking know how to switch fucking keyboard layouts...
<shki1866> гы
<XuMuK> bb all
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<skrishi> что за клавиша Super? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, winkey
<skrishi> блин )
<skrishi> могли бы написать пингвинКей )) я бы понял )
<damex> super!=winkey
<skrishi> спасибо)
<damex> хотя обычно таковым является
<inkvizitor68sl> а я вот с клавы на новом ноуте не могу оттереть эту страшную иконку
<inkvizitor68sl> damex, мы говорим о дефолтном случае
<skrishi> ты не оттирай а прилепи другую )
<skrishi> значек убунты ))
<inkvizitor68sl> не получится
<damex> inkvizitor68sl: ни что не дефолтно +_+
<skrishi> или акриловыми красками нарисуй )
<inkvizitor68sl> damex, на этом канале дефолт бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> пошли на #linuxtalks и там разобрки устроим хД
<damex> =_=
<Yuretsz> Мне надо пару ярлыков приложений добавить в Openbox на рабочий стол, чем быстрее всего это сделать?
<skrishi> а я бы выбрал путь, ч тобы больше понять )
<skrishi> я походу в компизе начинаю разбираться )))
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, idesk
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: А как его конфигурить?
<Gerard1> Доброе утро всем!
<inkvizitor68sl> Gerard1, у нас вечер пока что
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: А, понял.
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, у тебя nautilus установлен?
<Gerard1> О блин... хорошо тебе))
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: А что можно с наутилуса перекинуть конфиг?
<inkvizitor68sl> Gabi, 6:21. вечер, если не ложился спать ;)
<Gerard1> Nautilus 2.32.0
<skrishi> хорошо )) пол седьмого вечер - это уже не очень хорошо )
<inkvizitor68sl> Gerard1, тогда ещё проще - запустить его)
<Gerard1> inkvizitor68sl кого?
<damex> Gerard1: nautilus имеется ввиду
<inkvizitor68sl> Gerard1, альт-ф2 -> nautilus
<damex> или вы хотите отказаться от gnome окружения?
<Gerard1> inkvizitor68sl эммм... у мну с ним нет проблем))
<inkvizitor68sl> Gerard1, он рабочий стол должен запускать
<Gerard1> inkvizitor68sl В гноме он как то и по дефолту работает))
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, это тебе было
<inkvizitor68sl> альт-ф2 -> nautilus
<damex> эх
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, но лучше Synapse поставь ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> пасибо скаю хД
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Та там девочка будет пользоваться.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да и пофиг)
<Yuretsz> Ну так она ж не знает какие программы запускать. Ей надо подписать "Интернет, Ворд, и т.д."
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, либро оффис поставь)
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: А толку. Особой разницы с опенофисом нет, а мне гемор.
<damex> разницы нет? ну ну ...
<Yuretsz> damex: Ну и в чем разница?
<damex> ...
<Yuretsz> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, да есть вообще то)
<inkvizitor68sl> фыа
<Yuretsz> Эээ? В чем
<inkvizitor68sl> в скорости
<inkvizitor68sl> в удобстве
<Yuretsz> Та ну ладно, что-то я вообще не заметил ничего
<skrishi> ура, я настроил ))
<skrishi> круто..  и не тормозит даже ))
<damex> Yuretsz: может потомучто не столь многим функционалом пользуетесь и/или не так давно оо форкнут был.
<Yuretsz> damex: По моему пока там разница только в копирайтах. А так одно и тоже. А то, что оно может станет потом круче мне уже до лампочки, комп обновляться не будет.
<damex> Yuretsz: oh ...
<skrishi> а где можно найти темы для работчего стола с эфектами компиз?
<damex> skrishi: а если нормально спросить? эффекты компиза одно, темы - другое.
<skrishi> хм.. а в чем тогда разница?
<skrishi> кубик я поставил
<skrishi> вкладки тоже красиво двигаются ))
<damex> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<damex> оба пакетика с плагинами
<skrishi> спасибо.. щас посмотрю
<damex> за темами тогоже emerald'a можно пожаловать на gnome-look.org
<skrishi> емаралд просто пустое окно, помоему.. нужно делать тему а потом загружать, не?
<damex> там по дефолту должно быть достаточно тем
<skrishi> хм.. значит наверное спать пора (
<damex> http://ompldr.org/vNng3dQ/01-10-06:50:41_scrot.png вполне дефолтный списочек тем
<skrishi> ой.. спасибо.. я на убонтологию наконец вышел.. буду читать учиться )))
<skrishi> ладно.. спать действительно пора, уже наверное
<skrishi> а то голова не соображает.. сначало спрашиваю.. потом в гугл лезу
<skrishi> всем спокойно ночи
<damex> b
<inkvizitor68sl> damex, poison rat ?
<damex> inkvizitor68sl: xmonad
<inkvizitor68sl> ab
<inkvizitor68sl> фи
<inkvizitor68sl> панелька кстати нормально функционирует?
<damex> конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> можете изменить любимому иону )
<inkvizitor68sl> а то без панельки тоскливо)
<damex> панель эта не нужна
<inkvizitor68sl> ну на ноуте нужна
<damex> лиш статус выводить может ... для лога
<inkvizitor68sl> cpu scaling, батарейка
<inkvizitor68sl> трей в конце концов вполне удобный
<damex> inkvizitor68sl: _статус_чеголибо_ - мб
<damex> но не более
<damex> всякие там юзерофильные менюшечки не нужны.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а как управлялка окнами и запускалка она мне и в гноме не нужна )
<inkvizitor68sl> damex, кстати, с кучей мониторов оно как?
<damex> inkvizitor68sl: с двумя нормально работает.
<Over> а куча это сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> с кучей - это с 3мя и больше
<inkvizitor68sl> но в основном с 2мя приходится, да
<inkvizitor68sl> damex, на 2 монитора фрейм растягивать не умеет) ?
<damex> inkvizitor68sl: huh?
<inkvizitor68sl> один фрейм на 2 монитора не умеет?
<damex> вродебы нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> жаль
<Yuretsz> Подскажите как настроить Openbox, чтобы pcmanfm не запускался в качестве десктопа
<Yuretsz> Спасибо, уже разобрался
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Offoffoff> Превед
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  hi
<Offoffoff> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms
<Offoffoff> такое бывает?
<Offoffoff> что тут неверно?
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  как распаковывается tar.gz
<Offoffoff> Логос: я в mc тупо в архив вхожу
<Offoffoff> Логос: и копирую оттуда
<artus> Lorgus, tar xzf
<Lorgus> artus, tar xzf /путь   так ????
<artus> угу
<artus> tar xzf $1 /zzz/zzz
<Lorgus> $1 эт что
<artus> архив )
<Lorgus> имя архива всмысле
<artus> угу
<Offoffoff> artus: 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.000 ms - так бывает?
<Lorgus> ясн
<artus> Offoffoff, ну как бе у тебя же появилось значит бываеть)
<artus> но по ходу глюк )
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  mc с фтп на фтп не распаковывает
<Offoffoff> artus: потому, как между машинами значительное расстояние.
<Offoffoff> artus: интересно, отчего так?
<artus> Offoffoff, http://bsv9.livejournal.com/48719.html загадка однако )
<Offoffoff> artus: ввововооввввооо... как и у меня.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, тут ?
<becket> поможет кто нибудь?
<poncha> народ, как назвать кого-то кто ходит по лабиринту? :) (у меня трабл, переменную не знаю как назвать))))
<poncha> бекет, если задашь вопрос, то есть шанс что кто-то поможет... а так - вряд ли )
<rapidsp> по лабиринту ходил чувак, который минотавра замочил...
<winedrop> здрасте об вас
<poncha> здоров =)
<ceval> rapidsp Тесей
<EGOIST> всем привет
<rapidsp> ceval: точн
<Offoffoff> poncha: это Геракл был...
<Offoffoff> ааа
<Offoffoff> нет
<Offoffoff> poncha: Тесей
<Offoffoff> poncha: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%80
<rapidsp> спилеологом он был! :)
<Offoffoff> спелеолог! Грамаарнацинегодуэ!
<poncha> оф3 , спасибо )
<winedrop> не употребляйте больше эту гадость
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: тем более :)
<Offoffoff> poncha: там можешь набрать имен дочерта...
<Offoffoff> winedrop: какую? Я только натуральные грибочги кушаю.
<Offoffoff> winedrop: все природное, экологически чистое.
<winedrop> дык вроде сезон мухоморов прошел...
<Offoffoff> winedrop: никто не запрещает грибы сушить, вялить, мариновать, солить.
<Offoffoff> winedrop: Интересно, есть такой сорт грибов - Ubuntu?
<winedrop> хм... надо бы у зулусов спросить...
<rapidsp> судя по всему есть :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я тут еще фишку нашел:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как раз для компиза:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, s&
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<skai> compiz-boxmenu
<skai> меню в стиле опенбокса:)можно вешать на правую кнопку и радоваться:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: слушай, а как вместо make install собрать деб пакет?
<inkvizitor68sl> checkinstall
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а скрины есть?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: сча сделаю
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/102855/27cdcab0
<skai> вот оно:)пускал из терминала, потмоу, что еще не повесил на хоткей правый
<skai> тулза и конфигуратор ее
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ф топку
<skai> а что так?
<skai> все как у опенбоксового меню, тока можно без опенбокса пускать:)
<skai> 30 килобайт тулзы:)
<skai> конфиг хранится в .config/compiz/boxmenu/menu.xml
<inkvizitor68sl> да нафиг мне меню то)
<inkvizitor68sl> я ими не пользуюсб
<skai> ну я уже привык щелкнуть на правую кнопку на рабочем столе и увидеть меню запуска:)
<inkvizitor68sl> какому рабочему столу) ?
<skai> ну можно не по рабочему столу:)все ж настраиваемо:)
<skai> можно по хоткею:)
<skai> например на мыше многокнопочной назначить на одну из лишних кнопок
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<sharikoff> ipv6 - херня
 * sharikoff понял это после полтора суток настройки
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<skai> sharikoff: гениально:)скоро поймешь, что интернет - зло:)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: как скрин деатачить
<sharikoff> забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, C-a d
<sharikoff> спс
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> сделал все
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<sharikoff> все чекан пингуется по ипв6
<sharikoff> в сеть раздал
<sharikoff> и с клиентов пингуется
<sharikoff> толку - ноль
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<Bitkovski> Ghbdtn dctv
<Bitkovski> Привет всем
<Offoffoff> аааааааааааа
<Offoffoff> тема
<Offoffoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypCTmtIa_DQ&feature=related
<Offoffoff> Всем смотреть.
<Offoffoff> Linux рулит
<Bitkovski> Вопрос: ставлю Апач на винде, дена достала, чё писать в Network Domain, Server Name?
<Bitkovski> *жена
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: чё писать
<Offoffoff> ну что просят
<Offoffoff> то и пиши
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: ты же раб жены
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: что скажет - то и пиши
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: <censored> не существует, кстати.
<gerom26> ребята какой прогой удобно форматировать, переименовывать флэшки, SD-карты в xubuntu?.. ))) кто-то может знает хорошую и простую )
<artus> gerom26, gparted
<gerom26> спасиб воспользуюсь... посмотрю... большое спасибо1 )
<mpa3b> ау люди!
<mpa3b> у меня видеодрайвер не хочет работать в расширенном режиме после обновления xserver
<mpa3b> у кого была сходная проблема?
<mpa3b> ау
<mpa3b> у кого обновление для xserver убило композитный режим?
 * Di зевает
<mpa3b> ау. кто ставил последнее обновление xserver-common и слетали у вас при этом дравйвера? у меня композитный режим не включается
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> как ещё красивее сделать убунту?вот снимок http://itmages.ru/image/view/102873/580e2f66
<ACE`174> 10Гб swap это нормально? Оо
<mpa3b> alexandr: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techdrivein.com%2F2010%2F12%2Forta-gtk-theme-faenza-icon-theme-even.html&rct=j&q=orta%20theme%20&ei=hNIqTaD0CoKV8QOc7pynAg&usg=AFQjCNE8_x7H146Fw1fyTzucBIJgymEC-Q&sig2=ReHTcWORU0sqGoGrGVZMhw&cad=rja
<alexandr> http://dimkos.ru/conky-colors-ubuntu-10.html ставил конки как на этом сайте
<alexandr> mpa3b по этой ссылке ты мне что дал там что?
<mpa3b> там тема orta и набор иконок faenza
<mpa3b> очень красиво.
<alexandr> куда она установится,я англ плохо знаю
<mpa3b> а не важно. главное PPA пропиши, сделай apt-get update
<mpa3b> а потом install orta и install faenza
 * Di культурна чавкает
<mpa3b> ау. кто ставил последнее обновление xserver-common и слетали у вас при этом дравйвера? у меня композитный режим не включается.
<alexandr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nikount/orta-desktop mpa3b это что?
<andreylosev> alexandr, rtfm https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<ariezzy> Здрасьте. Есть кто с Щелково?
<asker> привет
<asker> а под gnome есть аналог yakuake как в KDE?
<asker> Кто-нить знает? это в иксах аналог quake консоли с термианлом вызываемая по ` )
<alexandr> mpa3b что я не могу разобраться с этой орта :(
<andreylosev> asker: guake
<andreylosev> sudo apt-get install guake
<koldunstvo> Здравствуйте. Помогите решить проблему - мигает все на ubuntu 10.10. На форумал советовали переустановить драйвера. Переустановил. Это ускорило работу окон и меню applications, а окно все равно мигают(
<gerom26> to koldunstvo: а система не слабовата для эффектов?... может отключить все навороты?.. )
<koldunstvo> Они отключены по умолчанию, т.к. "Mutter включен"
<gerom26> ясно... ) ну тогда... не знаю... ) может кто другой подскажет... )
<koldunstvo> очень надеюсь!
<asker> andreylosev, спасибо :)
<koldunstvo> Помогите решить проблему - мигает все на ubuntu 10.10. На форумал советовали переустановить драйвера. Переустановил. Это ускорило работу окон и меню applications, а окно все равно мигают( Будет мило, если кто-то скажет,что делать. Заранее спасибо
<asker> а как можно поменять язык профиля? а то стоял русский, как-то слетел на английский, а как поменять не могу найти... система ubuntu 10/04
<gerom26> @asker: ищи в меню "localization" или "languages" что-то в этом роде..
<MagicLover> Привет. Записал-таки с камеры видео через firewire с помощью dvgrab ну или kino. Получился файл 1.dv . Но он размером не 4*3,а 5*4, при этом в PAL и я так понимаю, черезстрочной развёрткой. Как мне правильно отмасштабировать (читал, что черезстрочную надо масшта
<mpa3b> asker: guake или kuake
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<mpa3b> ау. кто ставил последнее обновление xserver-common и слетали у вас при этом дравйвера? у меня композитный режим не включается
<Nina> ПРИВЕТ!!!
<Nina> а тут есть МИРКа?? ну в слова отгадывать?? :)
<skrishi> всем приве)
<markmx> приветствую, имеем базу 1с на машинке с убунтой, задача правильно выдать права на пользование, иначе клиент орет что не может прогрущзить метаданные, кто нить сталкивался?
<MagicLover> На убунте не ставил, но там нужно, чтобы пользователь имел права записи в каталог. Если более конкретно - точно в файлы базы данных.
<MagicLover> Может чего-то ещё, но я всегда ставил права записи в каталог.
<markmx> да я уже выставил chmod -R 777 1C
<markmx> может ка кто иначе? вот нашел на форуме заметку там выставляют 2777 - к чему бы енто?
<markmx> что двойка значит?
<sharikoff> значит не выучил урок
<mountt> друзья, а как можно все файлы с расширением, включая каталоги в нижний регистр перевести?
<amgarching> "man rename" http://snipplr.com/view/9028/rename-files-to-lower-case/
<mountt> только для фаилов текущей директории срабатываетfind ./ -type f -exec rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' {} \;
<mountt> а для каталогов не работает
<mountt> f djn
<mountt> а вот всё, просто нужно было убрать -type f
<mountt> кто-нить знает можно ли для wineconsole задать размеры когда запускаешь под wine консольное приложение на подобии фара?
<mountt> что-нить на подобии -width -height ?
<sharikoff> --geometry
<sharikoff> --geometry 90x40
<sharikoff> попробуй мож прокатит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем\
<AndreX> ну привет
<sharikoff> бу
<[v-8]_jupiter> чет тихо както)
<AndreX> минута молчания )
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<resurection> Как обновить php?
<resurection> убунту 10.10. Запускаю обновление, иу меня остаётся 5.3.3, а она содержит сильнокорявые баги вешающие тачку. Актуальная нынче 5.3.5.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а как одновременно передать звук сразу на два порта?
<jlewka> то есть, что бы звук был одновременно и в наушниках и в колонках
<jlewka> все работало до таого момента как я поменял наушники
<jlewka> чудеса заработало
<viktors> тест
<ubuntuhelp> viktors, Есть контакт.
<skrishi> =)
<Bitkovski> Парни, как создать раздел NTFS чтобы права доступа на него были 777
<skai> Bitkovski: никак.нтфс не поддерживает права доступа
<Bitkovski> а фат
<xopek> и фат тоже
<xopek> это выставляется в опциях маунта
<Bitkovski> так,чуствую надо винду сносить
<xopek> umask= umode= etc
<skai> нтфс вообще не нужна
<xopek> man mount вопщем
<Bitkovski> поставил на винде Денвер, ставлю движок сайта, он мне пишет ошибку локали, а на линуксе всё пашет
<xopek> skai: единственная нормальная фс
<damex> а ещё ядерная ntfs доступна только на rx вроде для rwx надо ntfs3g ...
<damex> ,*
<skai> xopek: ха.вброс уныл,но галочку поставил.
<xopek> ядерная умеет писать
<damex> xopek: в уже созданный файлик? и как много оно запишет?:)
<xopek> но юзать ее не советую какбэ
<xopek> damex: хз. не извращенец. не проверял)
<damex> xopek: я проверял както =/
<damex> лучше этим не пользоваться.
<san4o> Bitkovski: нтфс и так при монтировании по дефолту дает юзеру права на чтение-запись. а что ты там выполнять собрался мне самому интерестно ...
<Bitkovski> мне надо сделать синхронизацию папок www на ext4 и ntfs
<Bitkovski> так, ntfs3g поставил, щас проверим
<Offoffoff> Aceler: А какой пароль-то логин?
<koldunstvo> Помогите решить проблему - мигает все на ubuntu 10.10. На форумах советовали переустановить драйвера. Переустановил. Это ускорило работу окон и меню applications, а экран все равно переодически мигает. Что делать?
<wikihotels> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь подключал телек к ноуту с помощью разъема s-video. Не знаю почему изображение черно-белое
<shki1866> koldunstvo: видео от интел?
<koldunstvo> Intel GMA 950.
<koldunstvo> кстати, я новые дрова ставил nvidia) Забавно.
<shki1866> koldunstvo: 2 варианта: отключить KMS, либо откатить ядро на старое.
<total> всем привет
<koldunstvo> Что такое кмс? и как откатывать ядра?
<wikihotels> кто знает, что такое композитный выход и как его включить в убунте?
<shki1866> koldunstvo: допиши в grub.conf  в строке закрузки ядра i915.modeset=0. это KMS отключит.  попробуй
<skai> wikihotels: если ты не знаешь-тебе это не нужно
<wikihotels> skai: ты не знаешь, я понял.
<Lorgus> лять... без заднего бамбера остался
<wikihotels> skai: тока я спрашивал тех, кто знает, а не наоборот.
<skai> wikihotels: я настраивал.но раз я не знаю-ищи помощи еще где
<koldunstvo1> shki1866, а где там строка загрузка ядра?
<User785[web]> народ помогите нубу ааа
<User785[web]> вобщем у меня убунта  для 64  а мне надо установить флеш плеер как это сделать кто знает
<shki1866> koldunstvo1: начинается примерно так. kernel /boot/vmlinuz  root=/... и далее
<koldunstvo1>  shki1866, а где этот файл grub.conf??? gedit grub.conf создает новый такой(
<shki1866> ну ёмаё. это-то не знать.  /boot/grub/grub.conf
<koldunstvo1> gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf открывает пустой файл? Я чего-то не так делаю?
<shki1866> koldunstvo1: grub.cfg файл зовется. я перепутал
<mountt> как можно обновить ubuntu 10/04 до 10/10?
<zayac> !nick Zayac
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Zayac'
<koldunstvo1> ОR)
<koldunstvo1> Ок)
<koldunstvo1> А теперь вопрос, что такое KMS?
<koldunstvo1> shki1866
<andreylosev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KMS
<shki1866> во во)
<koldunstvo1> Это я уже прочитал. Но сути я не понимаю. Что станет от того,что я отключу?
<shki1866> koldunstvo1: вроде как ядро само пытается настроить разрешение, можт ещё чегонибудь. а когда это получается не так как надо, как в твоем случае, экран начинает моргать
<shki1866> хотя я могу и ошибаться
<koldunstvo1> shki1866: koldunstvo1: начинается примерно так. kernel /boot/vmlinuz  root=/... и далее
<koldunstvo1> таких строк нет
<koldunstvo1> есть примерно такие: set root='(hd0,msdos6)'
<shki1866> ниже
<koldunstvo1> это? set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
<shki1866> quiet splash видишь? вот после этих слов дописывай
<koldunstvo1> вижу. и не одну
<koldunstvo1> у меня 3 ядра линукса
<koldunstvo1> дописывать после того,через который запускаюсь?
<shki1866> выбери любое. к нему допиши и его при загрузке проверь
<koldunstvo1> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=1cb8308f-fd4f-411c-8a18-21980593928c ro   quiet splash
<koldunstvo1> в следующей строке писать,да?
<shki1866> "splash"<пробел><пиши>
<koldunstvo1> Как сделать, чтобы файл можно было редактировать??? -_\\
<koldunstvo1> ну стыдно,да...
<shki1866> koldunstvo1: http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=224672
<andreylosev> koldunstvo1, man chmod
<koldunstvo1> блин. там владелец root. как зайти под суперпользователем или какую команду вбить?
<andreylosev> блин, chown
<koldunstvo1> chown {имя нового владельца} {путь/имя файла} ?
<koldunstvo1> справка какая-то непонятная,ей-богу. Скажите, пожалуйста, что ввести в терминал?
<shki1866> через sudo запусти gedit, а потом почитай man'ы и книжки по линукс, очень прошу)
<koldunstvo1> shki1866, вот как теперь все выглядит : linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic root=UUID=1cb8308f-fd4f-411c-8a18-21980593928c ro   quiet splash i915.modeset=0
<koldunstvo1> ок?
<shki1866> ога
<koldunstvo1> shki1866, спасибо за помощь
<Lorgus> эххххх
<shki1866> koldunstvo1: проверь ещё.  вдруг не помогёт
<koldunstvo1> сейчас перезагружусь. и напишу. такая фигня у меня происходит через раз, когда банально закрываю\открываю беседу в pidgin'е, например
<User046[web]> народ помогите а плиз
<bggooo> :)
<AndreX> да уж
<AndreX> не успели помоч
<bggooo> ага, так спешили, так бежали :)
<koldunstvo> Охоохохоох
<AndreX> ?
<User163[web]> народ помоги аааааааааа
<User163[web]> АУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ
<User163[web]> АУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ
<AndreX> пшол вон
<AndreX> !q | User163[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User163[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<koldunstvo> shki1866 сломал мозг мне) Говорю,что получилось: Вот что написала система, когда я стал запускаться: No reqiered driver detected for Unity(you will need to choose the Ubuntu Desktop session once select your user name) Вот он мне десктопную версию и всунул)) Мало того, было очень странное разрешенние экранÐ
<koldunstvo> То есть, система не нашла дрова подходящие для Юнити? Или наоборот, она и не искала их?
<koldunstvo> что за строку я вообще там дописал-то? она отключала магический КМS?
<User163[web]> вобщем надо установить на убунта 1010  64 ядернуб архетектуру флеш плеер помогите плиз
<koldunstvo> User163[web], подожди ты
<User163[web]> <koldunstvo> мне тока это надо и все
<shki1866> koldunstvo: ты ж говорил nvidia дрова ставил. теперь поставь свои, от интел.  хотя вроде они сами должны были подхватиться. да, отключает
<koldunstvo> хорошо. и если что, как мне потом вернуть юнити рабочий стол? (правда, гном такой гном... по-моему,он лучше)
<shki1866>  а причем тут юнити?
<koldunstvo> дело в том, что он ж написал, что не смог найти драйверы для Юнити. И сейчас я с рабочим столом гнома сижу. а до того, как редактировал тот системный файл, была юнити(!)
<koldunstvo> shki1866, можно тебе потом будет в личку писать? сейчас нужно уйти просто. нужно только, чтобы я если что мог вернуть юнити
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: Привет. ТЫ здесь?
<shki1866> koldunstvo: если я буду тут.  вернуть - просто убери ту строку, или загрузись с другим ядром
<koldunstvo> р.s. я сейчас под другим ядром, под которым ничего не писал и юнити нет :\
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<AndreX> re
<Yandzee> Какие еще есть дистры с гномом по умолчанию?
<romankrv> привет . какие пакеты на сегодняшний день актуальны для работы с firewall?
<artus> свежие)
<romankrv> ipfwadm например такого пакета нет в репо
<artus> romankrv, чем тебе iptables не угодил?
<romankrv> вот я и спрашиваю о том . то есть iptables и есть mainstream для firewall,?
<alex245> ребята скажите что значет  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35.8/Module.symvers
<alex245>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<artus> romankrv, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfilter
<alex245> ясно
<romankrv> thx artus
<Vseznaickin> hi
<artus> !pm > Vseznaickin
<ubuntuhelp> Vseznaickin, please see my private message
<Drek> всем привет
<Drek> с мфу может ктонить помочь
<artus> !ask | Drek
<ubuntuhelp> Drek: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<numberto> Здравствуйте.  Кто нибудь в TimeZero играет?  Меня интересует если можно уменшить нагрузку на проц.  Мой друг играет из под винды и говорит что все нормально работает. Я уверен что я что то не так на мутил или где то что то не так сделал. Если кто втречался с Ñ
<Drek> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<numberto> Я запуская флеш из под мозилы и проц взлетает к 100 помот через минуты 2-5 спускается до 80 и там до тех пор пока не убью процес с флеш плугином на мозиле
<Drek> кароче есть МФУ Xerox Phaser 3200MFP подключен по USB принтер нормально подцепился, а вот как сканер подрубить так и не понял может кто знает?
<numberto> Я посмотрел версию для винды - у них там С++ оболочка которая запускает флеш в себе
<artus> numberto, в этом весь флеш под мозилой )
<numberto> Под никсами можно запускать только через браузер
<User079[web]> флеш тормозит мозилу, ни как ни могу избавится?
<numberto> artus: так я это уже понял. Я думал что мож кто хак знает как это исправить. Может есть алтернативы?
<artus> попробуй в хроме )
<Drek> artus: по мфу не можешь подсказать?
<Vseznaickin1> Есть ли возможность в ubunte при установке выбрать какие пакеты ставить?
<artus> Drek, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/sane-xerox_mfp.5.html
<artus> Vseznaickin1, если устанавливать с альтернейта или еще лутше с нетинстала
<numberto> кром тоже ниже 82% не опускается
<shki1866> artus: разве? я ставил кубунту с нетинстала. не видел кнопочки выбора..
<shki1866> ..пакетов
<Vseznaickin1> Есть присланный dvd на нем можно?
<Drek> artus: с англиским не охти
<artus> Drek, бывает
<artus> shki1866, там даже выбор ядра есть )
<Drek> artus: ну а что нада сделать
<artus> Drek, панатия не имею, есть гугло переводчик, он тебе переведет
<Vseznaickin1> дайте лучше ссылку установка ubuntu для гиков))
<Drek> ))
<shki1866> Vseznaickin1: debian.org )
<resurection> Подскажите, хочу обои поменять. как объединить несколько картинок в пачку, что бы они чередовались? Вижу уже есть такая пачка, а свою создать не получается
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ну не могу закачать некоторые файлы.... ппц
<artus> ну ложиш одну картинку, на нее сверху жругую, т так пока не закончатся
<artus> на выходе будет пачка )
<resurection> я вижу, что есть драг-н-дроп. Я пробую одну на другую, но ничего не происходит :(
<Vseznaickin1> shki1866 : а прямая ссылка есть
<shki1866> конечно есть
<Drek> ну может кто всетаки знает по мфу
<gerard1> Хай олл!
<gerard1> Блин... я на форточках, ПОЗОРИЩЕ!
<shki1866> как теперь с этим жить!(
<Vseznaickin1> Кто-нибудь ставил ubuntu 10.10 в текстовом режиме?
<adept> всем привет
<adept> ребят, кого можно в личке помучать на тему с++?
<adept> :)
<The_MEk> доброго времени суток
<adept> привет
<viktors> добрый вечер
<The_MEk> что интересного тут?
<viktors> мы надеялись ты что нибудь расскажешь
<viktors> с
<Vseznaickin1> здесь есть умные люди?:)
<The_MEk> хм... а вот есть тут чулувеки юзающие 1с в бубунте?
<adept> я пытался)
<The_MEk> сервер вроде с горем пополам настроил
<The_MEk> а вот клиента чёт не получается заставить нормально работать
<The_MEk> гад ключик просит
<adept> я тоже на этом застрял)
<The_MEk> дык что самое забавное, сетевой то ключик есть, а 1с его не видит
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите,  а, строчки, Index: linux-2.6/init/Kconfig
<jlewka> ===================================================================
<jlewka> исз скриптов, http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2 , вхоядт в сам скрипт?
<jlewka> или их не надо прописывать?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, обьясни мне наконец, каког фига не могу удалить файл unicode.inc  задолбался... это один из файлов который закачку на сервер тормозит
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, сайт/icludes/unicode.inc
<Lorgus> ye ytdjpvj;yj cnjkmrj dhtvtyb yf pfkbdre nhfnbnm
<Lorgus> ну не возможно столько времени на заливку по ftp тратить
<jlewka> мб на нем спец флаг стоит, что бы удалить нельзя было?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, заархивируй и залей уже одним файлом
<adept> а в чем разница между gcc и g++?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ваще сайт упал... так тока на тот файл ругался
<adept> кто знает?
<sharikoff> один си второй си ++
<adept> g++ - с++?
<sharikoff> да
<adept> спасибище)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, запакуй папку и слей одним файлом, говорю ж
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ну так все и сделал
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<Lorgus> и пцц... теперь права вручную выставлять
<adept> а нету такого канала случайно, типа #c++, только отечественного?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, зачем это Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> tar -cvf /dir
<inkvizitor68sl> tar -xvf file.tar
<artus> adept, /join #c++-otechestvennuy
<inkvizitor68sl> и все права на месте
<inkvizitor68sl> только chown если сделать надо будет
<adept> artus, пошутил?)
<artus> adept, серезно ответил )
<Tenshigo> -_-
<adept> =(
<adept> злые вы..
<The_MEk>  /join #c++-otechestvennuy
<The_MEk> )))
<gerard1> Йоу йоу йоу...
<gerard1> Я извращенец))
<The_MEk> хех
<The_MEk> удивил
<gerard1> Реал?
<The_MEk> не ты один
<The_MEk> )))
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, не могу у рег ру упаковать файлы... этот гад тока часть пакует... говорил же , панель тока у тя номано работает
<gerard1> :-D на форточках, в пиджине да ещё и на IRC ubuntu
<gerard1> Ваще пипец))
<Lorgus> да блин..... ns перекинулись... как так
<The_MEk> эхх... ладно, всем поккеда
<alexandr> ку всем
<shki1866> ky
<alexandr> кто подскажит сервис по которому файлы отправлять больше 50мб
<artus> дропбокс
<alexandr> артус спс
<ink_away> alexandr, ge.tt
<Offoffoff> http://demo.bigbluebutton.org
<Offoffoff> тема!
<Offoffoff> Качественное приложение на ваш сервер - для проведения webинаров
<Offoffoff> Кто-нибудь пробовал на Ubuntu Server это воткнуть
<Lorgus> ink_away, тут ???
<Tenshigo> Offoffoff как ты думаешь, может ли ubuntu-server конкурировать с монстом redhat или debian?  ответ очевиден.
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: конечно очевиден. Может! Еще как!
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: Хуже того, и победит даже.
<gerard1> Эмм... при грамотном раскладе, да, победит, однозначно!
<Folko85> конечно подедит, куда он денется
<Tenshigo> ты наверно по наивности полагаешь что серьезной организации важна цена которую они выложат за нужыгнй им продукт?
<gerard1> Здоров Offoffoff, Tenshigo!
<Tenshigo> gerard1 ну привет
<Offoffoff> gerard1: превед
<gerard1> Offoffoff прикрутил темки к пиджину?
<ctac> привет ребята!
<gerard1> Здорово Стас!
<Offoffoff> ctac: http://demo.bigbluebutton.org - все сюда
<Tenshigo> нечего интересного, все это мы видели.
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: есть что-то лучше?
<gerard1> А чё эт ваще?
<gerard1> :)
<Offoffoff> gerard1: это сервер для групповой работы.
<gerard1> Поясните тормозу пожалуйста
<Offoffoff> gerard1: можешь дома такой поставить.
<Offoffoff> gerard1: чтобы например с друзьями обсуждать линейку... или варик.
<gerard1> Какой такой групповой работы?
<gerard1> Я там ничего сделать не могу
<Offoffoff> gerard1: надо моск.
<gerard1> варик я могу и в скайпе обсудить... там всего 3 лайна и 10 героев))
<gerard1> То есть дотку))
<sharikoff> бу
<gerard1> Аааааа.... крокодил в ванной))
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. У меня проблема при разархивировании файлов, не верно отображается кодировка названий. Это можно как то решить?
<gerard1> Всем GoodBye! До скорых всреч уважаемые!
<Offoffoff> Alagos: паковать в 7z
<shki1866> ребяты, кто-ниубдь устанавливал скайп на 64битную систему без установки lib32-* ?? как это сделать?
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> кто-то сталкивался с проблемой не работающего микрофона?
<Zalexi> в ноутбуке
<Offoffoff> Zalexi: настройка вся в микшере
<Offoffoff> Zalexi: поперебирай входы
<Zalexi> в микшере все по максимуму
<Zalexi> все перебрал
<Offoffoff> Zalexi: покрути alsamixer
<Zalexi> Offoffoff: миксер - всё на максимуме
<Tenshigo> это просто комплекс собранный из кучи компонентов. кому нужно сам соберет.
<Tenshigo> такие готовые решения обычно безполезны ввиду избыточномти компонетов.
<Zalexi> даже по совету с форума установил и настроил pavucontrol
<Offoffoff> Zalexi: ну тогда крути модуль
<Offoffoff> Zalexi: у тебя snd-hda-intel?
<Zalexi> Offoffoff: вот именно что такой строчки нет. пробовал добавлять и прописывать, но тоже без результата. ноут: Acer Aspire 5050
<Zalexi> ноут не мой, а человека, которого сагитировал на Убунту, а тут получается, что как бы предложил ему неработающую систему
<Tenshigo> -_-
<Tenshigo> что то вроде сначала сделал, потом подумал...
<Zalexi> Tenshigo: это ты кому?
<sharikoff> мопед не мой
<sharikoff> я просто разместил обьяву
<Tenshigo> LOL
<sharikoff> кто на винде?
<sharikoff> признавайтесь
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<Tenshigo> в данный момент я.
<sharikoff> Tenshigo: впн проверим?
<sharikoff> а то я тут файр перекрутил
<Tenshigo> sharikoff что нужно? скажи что установить. как то не приходилось. опыта нет.
<sharikoff> устанавливать ниче не нужно
<Tenshigo> ну тогда диктуй порядок действий.
<sharikoff> создаем новое подключение
<sharikoff> подключение к сети на рабочем месте
<sharikoff> потом vpn
<Tenshigo> дальше
<sharikoff> хостнейм home.sharikoff.me
<sharikoff> имя user пасс user
<sharikoff> жмем коннект
<sharikoff> если все гут выдается ип
<sharikoff> вот скажи мне его и тест закончен
<sharikoff> http://doc.m0n0.ch/handbook/pptp-windows.html
<Nor8> Всем ку! Кто знает, образ, на две части разбитый, чем можно в один собрать?
<sharikoff> катом
<Nor8> sharikoff:  Что за "катом"?
<sharikoff> cat
<artus> клеем )
<Nor8> sharikoff: А поподробнее?
<sharikoff> cat один кусочек  > образ.исо
<sharikoff> cat второй кусочек  >Ю образ.исо
<Tenshigo_> sharikoff видел ответ?
<sharikoff> cat второй кусочек  >> образ.исо
<Tenshigo_> а то из за впн сеть упала
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_: не а
<sharikoff> ну правильно.. дефолтный шлюх сменилсо
<Tenshigo_> 10.0.1.140
<sharikoff> вот и упала
<artus> Nor8, cat *iso.001 *iso.002 > image.iso
<Tenshigo_> серверный 10.0.1.100
<Nor8> artus: Спс, попробую сейчас
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_:  угу спасип
<sharikoff> artus: колдун
<Tenshigo_> да не за что.
<sharikoff> artus: надо было эхом собирать
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, гг
<sharikoff> ехо образ потом копируешь все с  экрана
<sharikoff> засовываешь в файл
<sharikoff> файл переименовываешь в iso и все
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, не, в нулл, а в исо из урандома )
<sharikoff> или не
<sharikoff> mcedit рулит
<sharikoff> или nano
<gaga_rin> драсти
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> artus: ты знаешь что такое CARP
<sharikoff> это рыба семейства карповых
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> карпуша
<sharikoff> Nor8: двоечник
<Nor8> sharikoff: ???
<artus> Nor8, и не спорь )
<sharikoff> не знает что такое cat =)
<sharikoff> садись два тебе
<sharikoff> =)
<Nor8>  artus: Я нем как CARP ))))
<sharikoff> и без родителей на канал не приходи
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: как там погодка у вас?
<sharikoff> тепло небось
<artus> +1 вроде
 * sharikoff зависть
<artus> жара )
<Nor8> artus: Ты откуда, друк?)))
 * sharikoff смертельно хочет пирогов с яблоками..
<artus> Nor8, киеффф
<sharikoff> Nor8: антунанариву
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> или перу
<artus> sharikoff, да я б сам щас умял парочку )
<sharikoff> забыл я уже
<Nor8> Киев это хорошо, красиво там у вас
<sharikoff> мать городов русских
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> ))
<dima2> Товарищи, какие параметры аккаунта теперь надо выставить, чтоб аська заработала? Пиджин 2.5.5
<sharikoff> попробуй выставить уин и пароль
<Nor8> )))
<sharikoff> в !0
<artus> попробуй не пользоватцо пиджином и аськой ) почуствуй себя свободным )
<sharikoff> да.. майлру зарабатывает на тебе
<sharikoff> так до вконтактика докатишься
<sharikoff> и все..
<sharikoff> поминай как звали
<sharikoff> будешь как я
<sharikoff> толстый и без зубов
<dima2> ну, ёлки-палки, куча знакомых всё равно в аське, сам джаббером пользуюсь, но знакомых не перетащить
<artus> dima2, дык транспорты тебя спасуть )
<sharikoff> dima2: скажу те по секрету
<sharikoff> тока тссс
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> артус все спалил
<artus> да и надо ли тебе такие знакомые )
<sharikoff> весь мой секрет
<artus> гг
<Nor8> И не говори, аська уже как клеймо))))
<sharikoff> artus: ты наверное из киева
<dima2> Серваки для транспорта часто закрываются? Или есть уже долго и нормально работающие?
<sharikoff> шустрый какой.. хм
<Nor8> Это как паровые двигатели в век ядерного синтеза и межзвездных перелетов))))
<sharikoff> dima2: у меня долгонормально работающий и я не парюсь с другими
<dima2> Хорошо; это какой?
<sharikoff> dima2: icq.intes.org
<dima2> спасибо, попробую
<sharikoff> тебе как родному  открою адрес
<sharikoff> а ваще то это большой секрет
<ctac> <dima2>  в копыте поменял  стандартный адрес сервера авторизации на login.icq.com
<sharikoff> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
 * Offoffoff подумал, "интересный секрет на 84 человека"
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: кто здесь!
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: я же ж
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну тебе то можно
<artus> Offoffoff, почему же ж ты ж ?
<dima2> ctac: понятно, в копыте нормально, у меня тоже ОК. Но ставлю те же параметры в пиджине, и он не соединяется
<sharikoff> artus: кеску се копыто?
<artus> sharikoff, очередная кака )
<artus> из разряда мы хотели сделать мегакомбайн
<sharikoff> ааа
<Offoffoff> dima2: icq вообще не существует
<ctac> кубунту-мегакомбайн)
<dima2> А вот эту штуковину кто-нибудь ковырял? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitlBee
<sharikoff> psi хороший клиент
<sharikoff> dima2: фуфло
<sharikoff> это типа многопротокольное фуфло
<dima2> а чем плохо?
<sharikoff> одна прога -одна задача
<sharikoff> юниксвей жеже
<sharikoff> шотатипа квипа тока вроде консольное
<sharikoff> а квип как всем известно -гавно
<dima2> это да
<sharikoff> блин.. чо ба на доменчик прицепить...
<Tenshigo_> sharikoff устаревшее понятие...
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_: никапельки
<Tenshigo_> да и применимо к консольным утилитам.
<Tenshigo_> но не более того.
<sharikoff> а у меня нету гуи
<Tenshigo_> на маке тоже нету? -_-
<sharikoff> мак это дома
<sharikoff> для души
<sharikoff> а так тока консоль
<Tenshigo_> принцип хорош, но не гибок зараза -_-. для гуи не катит.
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, подсел на маковую соломку
<sharikoff> июо даже суперубунта еще по моим критериям не готова поселиться на моем десктопе
<sharikoff> *ибо
<artus> гг
<artus> sharikoff, тебя обои пугають? )
<Tenshigo_> sharikoff ну подожди пол века. созреет.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я помру уже
<Tenshigo_> вроде юмор, но что то не смешно -_-.
<Sergey_IT> ничего и никогда не созреет...
<Tenshigo_> тоже так думаю...
<Yandzee> Люди, а что с empathy случилось? почему не коннектит?
<sharikoff> да.. зеленая рожь или пшеницца на бунтовских обоях не созреет никогда
<Yandzee> с аськой
<Sergey_IT> и будет еще хуже...
<Nor8> Через пол века вы будете инсталировать Убунту себе в головной чип и жаловаться, что 3Д аська глючит))))
<sharikoff> Yandzee: очередной облом?
<artus> sharikoff, не, воть перепишем твой моск, скомпилим его под бубунту, и будеш существовать этаким дугом машины
<artus> *х
<Yandzee> че это очередной? когда у меня последний раз облом был?
<sharikoff> ну не у тебя
<sharikoff> а в протоколе
<sharikoff> =)
<Nor8> artus: Она устанет))) Не справится таким количеством операций)))
<Yandzee> а что это не в первый раз такое?
<artus> гыгы, асько корпорация зла) подсадила мышей на кактус и издеваетцо )
<sharikoff> artus: это как то даже кощунственно звучит.. "скомпилим под убунту"
<Yandzee> artus, +1
<sharikoff> скопилим под спарк или например поверписи
<artus> sharikoff, ну дык не в маковый же рай тебя  )
<Sergey_IT> эротично, не?
<Yandzee> Просто иногда надо зайти, так, на две минуты
<artus> Yandzee, прям как в уборную)
<sharikoff> Yandzee:отмазки
<Yandzee> вот вот
<sharikoff> =))
<Yandzee> ничего подобного
<Yandzee> просят меня зайти в аську
<Nor8> sharikoff: Это "скомпилим" по другому называется "зомби из тебя сделаем")))
<Sergey_IT> так зайди
<artus> а ты проси постучать в жабир)
<Yandzee> да они даже не знают что это
<sharikoff> отпишись на стенке в контактике
<Yandzee> кому я это скажу
<sharikoff> что мол аська не работает
<Nor8> Yandzee: Так научи их
<sharikoff> поэтому пишите все тут
<Tenshigo_> так сделай умное лицо и обьясни им...
<Yandzee> контакт надо закрыть, ибо плагиат это
<ctac> dead set -хороший фильм про зомби
<artus> 404 , хорошая страничка для контакта )
<Yandzee> +1
<Sergey_IT> в глазах большинства, если чел не может зайди в аську (вконтакт и т.п.) - это дебил ))
<Tenshigo_> хотя... блин. если что то работает зачем это трогать или менять на что либо.
<Yandzee> я в покате
<Yandzee> не, ну почему дебил
<sharikoff> Среди дебилов различают эретичных (возбудимых), вялых апатичных, злобно-упрямых, мстительных и торпидных (заторможенных).
<Nor8> Yandzee: Потому что доказано наукой
<Yandzee> есть люди которые не могут зайти в аську по собственно глупости, а есть те, которые не могут зайти в аську по глупости разрабов
<sharikoff> (с) википедия
<Sergey_IT> Yandzee, а ты скажи кому и сам увидишь
<Yandzee> я уже давно поставил pidgin
<Nor8> Вон, люи триллианом астрой пользуются)))
<Yandzee> это типа оскорбление такое было?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> это про вконтактик
<Yandzee> ладно, проехали
<sharikoff> я злобно упрямый
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ужас просто..
<artus> по ногам, каточком...
<artus> !sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> он вам спуску не даст^_^
<Yandzee> скажите, какие есть дистры с гномом по умолчанию, и с хорошим функционалом?
<artus> sharikoff, дай спускуу)))
<Yandzee> кроме бубунты
<sharikoff> opensolaris
<sharikoff> =)
<ctac> freebsd +gnome
<baltazor> привет всем, кто то уже юзает LibreOffice ?
<sharikoff> могу даже скрин показать
<artus> Yandzee, гном не нужен
<Nor8> Yandzee:  Их не так много
<Nor8> Yandzee:  Open SuSe и Федора
<Nor8> Yandzee: Еще Mint
<sharikoff> во http://itmages.ru/image/view/97292/d381319a
<gaga_rin> ctac: freebsd + ничего ^_^
<Nor8> baltazor: Сырой он пока, никто не юзает
<Yandzee> artus, как так гном не нужен? (вот только не надо кеды втирать)
<sharikoff> ctac: не порть хорошую весчь
<artus> Yandzee, кеды темболее ненужны
<baltazor> Nor8: ясно, просто прочел что в 11.04 хотят ставить его по умолчанию вот и думаю чем он так крут )
<artus> Yandzee, коробка наше всьо!
<Tenshigo_> как то поглядел зависимости гнома... это же ужас...
<Nor8>  baltazor: Ну до 11.04 еще 3 месяца, может и допилят
<sharikoff> baltazor: это просто опенофис откуда выпилен копирайт оракла
<baltazor> sharikoff: хы ясно)
<Yandzee> да да, freebsd  - наше все
<Tenshigo_> хоть box и не привычно, но солидарен с artus'ом. привыкнуть можно.
<ctac> все прекрасно работает
<sharikoff> ну и чуваки кому больше платили остались в оракле а кому хрен те -либреофис
<Nor8> Чем гном то не нравится? Все работает под ним норм и ресурсов много не жрет?
<Nor8> !!!
<Sergey_IT> жрет
<Yandzee> и что, в opensolaris оптимизация хорошая?
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 так же думал неделю назад... это монстр.
<ctac> freebsd + что угодно
<sharikoff> Yandzee: там многа фишек
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: Монстр в смысле?
<Yandzee> например
<artus> еще сколько жреть!
<sharikoff> Yandzee: сетевых.. мне гном не интересен
<Tenshigo_> причем падкий, из за корявого апплета может весь стол упасть
<Nor8> artus: Ну не 2 мб на все, конечно, но вполне приемлимо
<sharikoff> зоны.. виртуализация тисипи стека и тд и тп
<Tenshigo_> как то прощал, так как от взгляда на кеды меня мутит. еще хуже.
<Nor8>  Tenshigo_: А на что переехал?
<Tenshigo_> снес все -_-
<Tenshigo_> на мак
<ctac> yf rjycjkm)))
<ctac> сорри на консоль))))
<Tenshigo_> мое сознание наконец созрело. линукс для десктопа не готов.
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_: +1
<sharikoff> =)
<ctac> mac
<Nor8>  Tenshigo_: Мас ось платная
<sharikoff> я тож так думаю
<Nor8>  Tenshigo_: А хакинтош ставить не хочу
<Tenshigo_> хотя до этого как то глаза на все закрывал и думал что так и нужно.
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo_, вполне дорос
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 а тебя кто то заставляет?
<sharikoff> Sergey_IT: слишком много надо допиливать
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: Никто, потому и не ставлю)))
<Tenshigo_> Sergey_IT используй, кто не дает если считаешь что дорос. ради бога.
<sharikoff> до удобоваримого состояния
<Sergey_IT> и пользую не допиливая ))
<Yandzee> а что это за понт такой был на debianе, поставил его на eeepc, так там даже wifi не заработал
<sharikoff> Sergey_IT: ну и зря
<Tenshigo_> Sergey_IT буду тебя считать редкостным ценителем -_-
<sharikoff> Sergey_IT: обои то хоть меняешь?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<sharikoff> молодетс
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: Ты хакинтош себе поставил?
<Tenshigo_> кошмар.
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 ага
<sharikoff> так разобраться смысла нет ни в чем
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: А видео карта у тебя какая?
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 3850
<sharikoff> ради эстетического удовольствия меняю обои
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: С драйверами проблем нет?
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 хак поставить, это тебе не линукс.
<artus> sharikoff, меняй на жидкие, и вообще покраска рулит
<Tenshigo_> будеш ночами не спать. по форумам лазить. секас еще тот.
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: В смысле не линукс? Легче, тяжелее?
<Sergey_IT> для эстетики лучше в музей, театр сходить
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: Зачем, внятный мануал по установке есть
<Tenshigo_> так что если ленивый даже не пробуй.
<sharikoff> ну да.. еще и обои можно сменить чтоб глаз радовали
<sharikoff> единственный
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 что то мне мануалы не помогли.
<sharikoff> =)
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: Читать умеешь?)))
<sharikoff> Nor8: тут редко таких встретишь
<sharikoff> кто читать умеет
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 это хак! тут любач мелочь делает его не работоспособным.
<Nor8> Tenshigo_: После установки стабильно работает?)))
<Tenshigo_> так что забей. драйвера, процессор, мамка. dsdt и куча проблем.
<Tenshigo_> Nor8 работает.
<Yandzee> а что debian не такой user friendly чем ubuntu?
<Tenshigo_> Yandzee далеко не такой.
<sharikoff> Yandzee: там пакеты стабильные
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT:  qq
<sharikoff> значит старые
<Yandzee> очень брутальный дистр
<sharikoff> хороший
<Tenshigo_> sharikoff если не тестовый,
<sharikoff> надежный главное
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin ку!
<Yandzee> там хоть сеть с помощью гуя можно настроить(wifi)?
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_: тестовый не ставил
<Yandzee> как это делается на бубунте?
<sharikoff> поставь прогу да настраивай
<Tenshigo_> sharikoff lmde попробуй. сыроват но не че так. это минт на тестовом дебиане.
<Sergey_IT> Yandzee, а в убунте вайфай из гуи не настраивается?
<Yandzee> вот я и говорю
<Yandzee> настраивается
<Yandzee> просто после того как я увидел секцию в вики wpa_supplicant плохо стало
<Yandzee> ))
<sharikoff> Tenshigo_: мне минимал.. остальное доставляется с инета
<sharikoff> без гуи
<sharikoff> только на сервы
<Yandzee> а что там за ересь такая, чтобы завести wifi на eeepc надо установить eeepc-scripts, добавить репы и скачать....так как скачать если инета нету
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: у друга есть
<sharikoff> дискетками
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: у родственников
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: в кафе
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: в ВУЗе
<Offoffoff> Yandzee: дерзай в общем
<Yandzee> ... да это понятно
<sharikoff> тут одно кафе -сельмаг и один вуз -восьмилетка
<sharikoff> нитам ни там инета нету
<sharikoff> =)
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, забыл - через офтопик )
<Offoffoff> Sergey_IT: Убейся.
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff> Sergey_IT: Его не существует. Как через него можно что-то перекинуть?
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, не дождешься )
<artus> а че, ручками набить скрипт слабо? )))
<sharikoff> сфотать и с фотки набить
<sharikoff> книшка http://itmages.ru/image/view/41252/8d863fda
<sharikoff> исчо одна http://itmages.ru/image/view/41243/bc459314
<gaga_rin> sharikoff: маковской клавой удобно пользовать?
<sharikoff> царапаюсь постоянно..а так да.. мягкая
<sharikoff> =)
<gaga_rin> 0_о
<gaga_rin> царапаесс?
<gaga_rin> *я
<sharikoff> исчо книшка http://itmages.ru/image/view/23262/01edc6f6
<sharikoff> gaga_rin: норм
<sharikoff> привыкнуть тока надо
<gaga_rin> всё прочитал?
<sharikoff> дел нет инс тоже
<sharikoff> gaga_rin: http://itmages.ru/image/view/18867/a15f85
<sharikoff> под душем ее мыл
<gaga_rin> ещё бы imac последний ^_^
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/18284/fc72d0
<gaga_rin> травишь >_>
<sharikoff> и значек http://itmages.ru/image/view/13192/100b0d
<sharikoff> =)
<gaga_rin> да ну тебя
<gaga_rin> пойду покуру лучше
<Tenshigo_> -_-
 * sharikoff увлекся..
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, хвастаешься....
<sharikoff> уже нечем..
<sharikoff> книжки разобрали..
<sharikoff> и тд и тп
<ctac> самая больная тема-отсутствие сети)
<Sergey_IT> неа, отсутствие мозгов (в контексте)
<ctac> ага,постил  для сообщения 20 минутной давности))
<resurection> никто не пробовал с виндового RoboForm пересесть на что-то убунтовское? Интересует процесс импорта всех паролей.
<denny1> люди, подскажите какой видеорежим выставить если разрешение 1366*768
<denny1> а то буквы в терминале огроменные
<Sergey_IT> denny1, не ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<denny1> я не нашёл там своего разрешения
<Sergey_IT> denny1, там же написано - видеорежим у производителя узнавать надо
<denny1> беда
<Sergey_IT> denny1, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ctac> [23:41:34]<resurection> может chrom?
<denny1> Сергей, спасибо за ссылку
<Sergey_IT> denny1, учись пользоваться поиском - без этого никак
<denny1> да вроде умел, просто когда не знаешь, что искать - тогда сложнее
<Gohax> : /msg nickserv info <Gohax>
<Gohax> : /msg nickserv register <190185> <gohax@mail.ru>
<ctac> <denny1> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/ru_RU.KOI8-R/books/handbook/x-config.html
<go8765> кто-то может обьяснить что єто и что оно дает ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552596/
<Sergey_IT> denny1, а чего там не знать? В altaviste.com строка "videomode 1366 768 linux" - 1-ая страница
<Sergey_IT> ушел(
<go8765> кто-то пользуется tint2 ?
<shki1866>  у меня раньше была эта штучка. недолго правда
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а зачем?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: заче что ? (зачем она мне или зачем спрашиваю ?)
<Sergey_IT> зачем она нужна
<go8765> Sergey_IT: зачем мне нужна или вообще ? (себе я в опенбоксе ставлю её)
<go8765> Sergey_IT: или всмысле что есть что-то лучше ?
<Sergey_IT> denny1, а чего там не знать? В altaviste.com строка "videomode 1366 768 linux" - 1-ая страница
<go8765> Sergey_IT: я не понял что ты про панель спрашивал ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, да болтаю просто )
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], ночи! )
<go8765> хорошо. начну сначала . у кого-то стоит опенбокс с tint2
<go8765> ?
<artus> тинт не нужен)
<shki1866> что не так с тинт?
<denis-net> Hi, people
<go8765> artus: чего это не нужен ?
<Sergey_IT> denis-net, здесь не ругаются
<denis-net> а...
<denis-net> такой вопрос
<artus> go8765, а дока достаточно )
<denis-net> не могу подконектиться с помощью iwconfig essid к точке доступа
<[koshka]> ночи!
<artus> [koshka], котя!
<go8765> artus: она же легче ?
<artus> go8765, а тебе тяк тяжело чтоль? )
<Sergey_IT> есть что-то легче воды, что не есть хорошо
<go8765> artus: чем лече - тем лучше (тем более видон у неё приятный - вот тока с настройками долбаться надо)
<go8765> Sergey_IT: и что эта загадка значит ? :)
<artus> go8765, лутше когда уудобнее )
<go8765> artus: а что в доках есть такого мегаудобного 7
<denis-net> не кто не сталкивался с тем, что при выполнении  iwconfig eth1 essid "access", компьютер не подключался к точке
<artus> ну как бе , то что у тя запускаетцо и прячется обратно в свою иконку, места не занимает, да и менюшки можно разгрупировать как тебе хочетцо
<go8765> artus: не знаю... мне она нравится..
<artus> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/103155/f0a70ac2 вот таким макаром повыносил все что те надо в запуск и не мучаесо) и все компактненько )
<Alagos> Есть кто живой?
<denis-net> есть
<denis-net> =
<artus> go8765, не, тинт хорош в принципе
<Alagos> Есть какой-либо вариант открывать архивы win так что бы не было проблем с кодировкой? Или возможно есть способ это как то устранять уже после распаковки архива?
<artus> Alagos, что такое архивы win ?
<Alagos> Виндовые
<artus> несуществует таких архивов!
<denis-net> есть какой-то стандартный KDE архиватор
<denis-net> там все нормально с кодировкой
<Alagos> Архивы, созданные средствами операционной системы Windows
<Alagos> Хм...
<artus> Alagos, начнем с того что это тупо зип, unzip а руки и понеслась
<artus> и в принципе ark или файлроллер , по вкусу
<go8765> artus: а уменя пока ваще вот так выглядит всё http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0111/h_1294697504_98e6f1bcc9.png :)
<gaga_rin> пыщ пыщ
<go8765> artus: её б нимного допилить и была б красота
<zooleen> Привет всем
<zooleen> С помощью чего можно просмотреть тактовую частоту банков ОЗУ?
<shki1866> банков?
<go8765> artus: я вот тока не могу понять как её вертикальной сделать
<Kinder-Pingvi> здрасте, уважаемые)
<go8765> artus: ты случайно не знаешь как её вертикальной сделать ? ( а то я весь файл настроек уже переизменя - а оно не хочет вертикально ставать ?
<artus> go8765, неа
<go8765> никто не знает как tint2 вертикальной сделать ?
<artus> а какой хоткей в ff чтоб домашнюю страничку грузил?
<go8765> artus: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/keyboard%20shortcuts
<xopek> контр-h?
<Kinder-Pingvi> товариСЧи, вопрос нубский
<artus> нашол уже  ) через альт+хоум
<Kinder-Pingvi> после установки дров на ноуте в консоле (ctrl+alt+f1) разрешение стало офигительным,
<Kinder-Pingvi> как изменить разрешение в консоле?
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал xrandr -s blaxbla
<Kinder-Pingvi> но не конает
<go8765> shki1866:  ты не знаешь как её вертикальной сделать ?
<go8765> shki1866:  тинт2 всмысле
<go8765> кто-то знает как tint2 сделать вертикальной ?
<go8765> потому что у меня сейчас истерика начнётся :)
<Sergey_IT> Kinder-Pingvi, на форуме в поиске "разрешение консоли"
<Sergey_IT> go8765, поставь монитор вертикально
<go8765> Sergey_IT: это спасло меня от истерики - спасибо
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а лучше - голову на подушку )
<garry-78> Привет понуношникам=)
<XuMuK> artus: ку. ты тут?
<artus> угу
<shki1866> go8765, измени в файле tint2rc значение panel_position.  = vertical_position
<shki1866> go8765, и ещё на тебе: http://tint2.googlecode.com/files/tint2-0.7.pdf )
 * artus скручиваеть самокруточку
<XuMuK> кто нить хочет протянуть руку помащщи, таг сказать, нуждаюсчемусо?
<shki1866> денег нет!!!
<shki1866> гы
<XuMuK> рад я за тебя
<garry-78> XuMuK: а в чём собственно состоит нужда?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, у доброго гугла спроси ;)
 * XuMuK скручивает самокрутку с сюрпризеком))*
<XuMuK> garry-78: мне надо, чтобы кто нить из добрых людей дал мне номер своей мобилки, на него придёт код, который надо передать мне
<go8765> shki1866: так я это делал и вот что получилось - http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0111/h_1294701418_c766975b52.png
<shki1866> ого
<garry-78> XuMuK: а баланс в нинус не уйдёт?
<go8765> кстати никто не знает как этот артефакт убрать ?
<garry-78> в минус тоесть
<go8765> shki1866: артефакт не в счёт :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, симпотично! )
<XuMuK> garry-78: с какой стати? просто придет смска с кодом и все
<go8765> XuMuK: код доступа на ххх-сайт ?
<go8765> :)
<shki1866> go8765, value for vertical_position крутил?
<go8765> shki1866: обьясни - не понял
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ты луччче скажи как артефакт убить без лоаута ? :)
<go8765> артефакт - убился сам - он был хромовский
<shki1866> go8765, значения вот того что я написал менял?  и вобще попробуй все слова horizontal сменить на vertical) авось прокатит
<go8765> shki1866: так чё такое валюе фор вертикал позитион ? - это откуда ?
<shki1866> из конфигурационного файла tint2rc
<go8765> shki1866: проблема в том что у меня ни слова горизонтал ни валюе - нету в том файле :)
<go8765> shki1866: есть один раз только встречающееса - panel_position = bottom center
<go8765> shki1866: его я уже менял - что получилось - показал в скрине
<shki1866> прочитай руководство.  там сверху ссылка была.
<go8765> shki1866: дык читал уже на оф.сайте - и перевод читал - и твоё читал - там есть такой пункт - но когда его меняешь на vertical - она становится по середине экрана и всё ?
<artus> go8765, tintwizard.py пользуй и будет те щастье в настройке )
<shki1866> go8765: tin2conf юзал? я только что установил этот тинт, поменял horizontal на vertical и он встал как надо
<shki1866> немного коряво правда с кнопками, но Вертикально !
<go8765> artus: наконецто :)
<artus> go8765, че наконецто? я те еще 4ре часа тому советовал его
<go8765> shki1866: эта байда - мне только делает сброс настроек панели причём сразу при запуске - а потом ничё не настаивает ?
<go8765> artus: я такого не заметил :(
<artus> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/103174/c5886aa4
<go8765> artus: спс. я уже читаю про неё.
<artus> че там читать, щелкаеш кнопашки да применяеш)
<go8765> artus: читаю как установить
<go8765> а можно как-то сделать чтобы она была поветх всего и резервировала для себя место (или это невыплнимая для неё задача)
<artus> эм... кто? тинт? вроде да
<artus> go8765, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552633/ на те сам скрипт)
<artus> go8765, сохраняй в *.py потом chmod + x *.py  ну и  ./*.py  и хоть законфигурся )
<Lynk1> народ скачал deb пакет VMC  и при проверке пишет Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: ozerocdoff
<Odigem> Пук
<Odigem> Мб ozerodocoff ?
<Odigem> Уснул?
<Odigem>  << Lynk1  >>  Ау
<shki1866> go8765: ну как? поставил вертикально?
<Odigem> << shki1866 >> Тест
<shki1866> Odigem: !
<Odigem> Це?
<Odigem> Че?
<Odigem> Пук
<artus> @kick Odigem прекращай
<funky_punky> у всех есть кнополька "источники приложений" в Администрирование ?
<Odigem> Все
<XuMuK[web]> artus: Я таки решил поставить себе 10.10 на ноут)
<go8765> счастие настало - теперь она вертикальная :0
<artus> XuMuK[web], хех ) ты хорошо подумал? )
<funky_punky> а то у всех есть а у меня нету
<garry-78> funky_punky: если нет зайди в редактор меню и включи её
<go8765> shki1866: счастие настало - теперь она вертикальная :) (благодаря .ру)
<Odigem>  << go8765  >>  Кто?
<XuMuK[web]> artus: ну да, а то уже аж неинтересно, всё работает, ничо не глючит и не ломаецо ( я про 10.04 )) )
<artus> гг
<funky_punky> ну да, включить то можно, но у всех она по умолчанию есть
<Odigem> Обращение правильно отображаеца? Или нет
<XuMuK[web]>  2:10 remaining...
<Odigem>  << XuMuK[web]  >>  У мну и на 1010 все ок было
<Lynk1> повторяюсь как установит Vodafone Mobile Connect?
<go8765> Odigem: tint2
<XuMuK[web]> када подточишь - оно у всех ок...
<Odigem>  << go8765  >>  Не незнаю такого
<Odigem>  << XuMuK[web]  >>  Дык ставь генту, тренируйсо
<Odigem> Подтачивать
<artus> Lynk1, распаковываеш архив и запускаеш инсталл
<Lynk1> artus: после этого ошибку выдает что нарушены зависимости, щас кое что попробую
<go8765> artus: я таким есчё не пользовался (чего его так много ?) (там всё начиная с первой строчки копировать ?)
<Odigem> Вобщето если такое кричит то у тебя уже есть альтернатива этой проге
<XuMuK[web]> Odigem: хента - ето уже слишком...
<Odigem>  << XuMuK[web]  >>  Че?
<artus> @voice Odigem
<Odigem> Прикольно, то там не так то тут не эдак
<XuMuK[web]> Odigem: задирает компилить всё вручную...
<Odigem> Прям ты сам все компилиш :D
 * XuMuK[web] ушол в ребуут...
<Odigem> Утром Emerge gnome и . . .вечерком приходиш готово :)
<XuMuK[web]> гг
<go8765> artus: (.ру) да это чудо а не программа :) - я уже всё и без скрипта настроил :) !!1
<Odigem> Или не, 37 шагов пройдено и еррор
<artus> ))
<shki1866> Odigem: пень первый чтоль у тебя?) чтоб гном весь день компилился.
<Odigem> Ну не день но часов 5 точн
<Odigem> Я почти весь варзон за то время прошол
<go8765> artus: облегчённый вариант unity почти что получился :) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0111/h_1294703818_0ec9fb0785.png
<Odigem> А, хотя если учесть что компилил в убунте. С какобычн загружеными до полусмерти процами
<Odigem> То часа 2
<Odigem> Пацаны О.о
<Odigem> А шо будит ес паставить юнити? На нее софт собрать мон?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-11
<Odigem> Типи USE="-X Unity" emerge ggpng
<artus> @kban --nick Odigem 259200 запрещено Флудить, заниматься флеймом, троллингом, злоупотреблять жаргоном, а также намеренно искажать слова
<go8765> artus: а что такое - струт полиси ? - http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0111/h_1294704042_5285d9c289.png
<artus> go8765, не пользую я тинт, понятия не имею
<go8765> кто знает что такое струт полиси ? - http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0111/h_1294704042_5285d9c289.png ?
<go8765> shki1866: знаешь что такое струт полиси ?
<shki1866> неа
<sergey6208> доброй ночи всем!
<XuMuK[web]> перекурил я видать..
<XuMuK[web]> поставил апгрейд, даже не установив вичат...
<artus> ))
<sergey6208> кто устанавливал студию? как впечатления?
<shki1866> кто-нибудь смотрел Граница пустоты:Сад грешников ?
<skrishi> всем привет
<csid> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> csid! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> воо... другое дело))*
<XuMuK> всем ку))
<artus> гг, че, поставил таки? )
<XuMuK> ну)
<XuMuK> и чо удивительно, пашет))
<skrishi> а что ставил?
<XuMuK> 10.10
<skrishi> а.. да, пашет
<skrishi> мне нравиться.. пока ничего серьёзного не замечал из косяков ))
<skrishi> систему удалось повесить только 1 раз ))
<resurection> А было бы круто иметь загрузчик, который не спрашивал бы какую систему грузить
<resurection> просто грузил бы убунту без всяких вопросов
<artus> а проблема в чем ?
<artus> че скажеш ему грузить без вопросов то и будет)
<resurection> но при этом были бы секретные хоткеи, что бы загрузить другую ОС. Ну это как в винде если до загрузки нажать F8, то можно будет выбрать "безопасный режим" и кучу других режимов
<artus> а для дуалбута венду держать на втором винте и в случае если приспичело то F8-F10 (у кого как) и грузиш с другого винта )
<resurection> И что бы хоткеи конечно можно было настраивать под себя. Тогда никто кроме меня не будет знать как запустить винду.
<artus> и ненадо в биосе выберать) он и так позволяет выбрать с чего грузитцо в случае если приспичило )
<resurection> На ноут второй винт не воткнёш :( Но идея в правильное русло
<artus> resurection, ну если врубить лого в биосе то итак никто не вкурит как выбрать загрузку с другого винта не выставляя ручками его )
<resurection> ну это что б всякие пограничники в поезде запарились искать крякнутый софт.
<artus> нафиг те вообще крякнутый софт? )
<resurection> Иногда приходится скрещивать сайты с 1С-бухгалтерией
<artus> виртуалка )
<resurection> 1С всё равно нужно
<resurection> а так, в убунте отмонтировал диск С:, винду за хоткеи сныкал и при беглом осмотре хрен кто что найдёт.
<resurection> ну понятно дело, если долго анализировать спецы будут - конечно найдут
<go8765> resurection: (то что касается загрузчика - ты попробуй ему установи верямя выбора системы - 1 сек. (и у меня например ваще окошко выбора проскакивать начинает и не видно его становится(а если надо будет выбрать другую системы - то почти как у вины - во
<go8765> время загрузки надо будет жать вниз постоянно - до появления окошка ?
<resurection> да, тоже трюк
<go8765> resurection: а 1с на вирт.маш. + диск вир. - на флешку и усё
<skrishi> resurection: а чего погранци досматривают ноуты на наличие совта?
<artus> а можно вообще время отображения в 0 выкрутить а время на выбор в 5ть секунд оставить ) и тогде увидеть выбор можно быдет лиш при нажатом шифте )
<resurection> skrishi: у нас в стране везде могут досмотреть
<go8765> resurection: единственное с флешкой надо будет что-то придумать - чтобы она не открывалась - или супермаленького размера/суперадского дизайна купит - типа брелок для ключей :)
<resurection> ну 1С - это пример. На  самом деле много его надо. ФШ от же
<go8765> artus: а как это сделать ?
<artus> go8765, читать ман к грубу )
<go8765> artus: и что будет отображаться во время выбора ?
<artus> go8765, сплеш )
<skrishi> а как они определят крякнута прога или нет?
<go8765> artus: а грузится чё-то будет в это время или оно ждать будет 5 сек тупо ?
<artus> а вообще за кряки можно схлопотать)
<artus> go8765, сколько выставиш столько и будет ждать )
<go8765> artus: то есть ждать , а грузится е будет ?
<skrishi> потом когда отождёт )
<go8765> artus: то есть то же самое - но только без отобрадения
<artus> нет, будет, потом если ты надумаеш выбрать оно оставновитцо , откатитцо назад и даст тебе возможность выбрать, ну ты б хоть думал переодически)
<artus> go8765, ну да )
<go8765> artus: а за кряки в домашнем использовании ?
<artus> один фиг по дефолту сплеш врублен со своими заставками там, и всеравно не видно че оно там делаеть )
<artus> go8765, 2.11 Публиковать или обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ
<artus> посему увы )
<go8765> artus: а в личку?
<skrishi> =)
<artus> гг
<resurection> artus: это не то. Тут надо закон по авторскому праву
<[koshka]> artus, :P
 * artus помацал [koshka]
<artus> [koshka], де пропадаеш то?
<skrishi> :D
<[koshka]> ай ай) у меня научился?
<[koshka]> занята была)
<artus> [koshka], ну да ) с кем поведешсо ... ))
<[koshka]> ну да :D
 * [koshka] помацала artus  и ушла спать
<[koshka]> спокойной ночи ;)
<artus> [koshka], снофф тебе )
<skrishi> ктонибудь играл в Небывальщину?
<artus> че это?
<skrishi> игра )
<skrishi> ещё под 95 вин написаная.. ни как под вайном поставить не могу (
<artus> skrishi, досбокс попробуй)
<skrishi> досбокс?
<artus> угу
<artus> skrishi, я из под него на комуникатор ставил 95ю венду )
<skrishi> ну попробую.. хотя не понимаю как она там должна работать.. там же нет дллок
<artus> skrishi, а вообще, поставь в вбокс 95ю )) будет совсем красота )
<skrishi> artus: у меня лецензионной 95 винды нет :P
<artus> skrishi, как бе те сказать) даже для 98й лицензия уже много лет как не нужна )
<Tenshigo_> такс. пройтись что ли по уникальным дистрибутивам, ну должен же быть нормальный линукс, хоть один.
<resurection> А убуну должна без предупреждений отрубаться из-за севшей батарейки?
<artus> Tenshigo_, lfs , че собиреш то и пользуй)
 * resurection испугался неожиданного ребута
<skrishi> artus: почему? авторское право действует 50 лет кажеться, по российским законам
<artus> resurection, настроиш на трубу тебе звонить и предупреждать , будет звонить и предупреждать )
<skrishi> =))
<resurection> Где эти настройки найти?
<artus> skrishi, причем тут авторское право к разрешению мелкософта хоть обставитцо 95ми ?
<skrishi> эм, а где эту инфу можно найти?
<skrishi> да знаю.. в гугле )))
<artus> в интернете )
<Tenshigo_> собрать мало... что бы хорошо собрать нужно быть профи лет такс с 15 на ней не просто сидеть, а упорно изучать, собирать, настраивать в общем быть не просто профи. тогда может и соберешь что то.
<artus> ну так че спрашиваеш то)
<artus> Tenshigo_, береш хендбук по лфс и пошол начиная с первой главы собирать)
<skrishi> блин, нужно проверить будет.. если так то хорошо.. а то не люблю идти против принципов
<Tenshigo_> да блин. если бы было все так просто давно бы все так поступали. ну соберу, собрпть мало. нужно знать из чего собирать, версии пакетов и прочие мелочи.
<artus> дык там все расписано) я ж говорю, че собереш то и будет работать
<Tenshigo_> мне не это нужно. собарать не сложно.
<skrishi> Tenshigo_: ты хочешь уникальную убунту? )))
<Tenshigo_> тьфу ты заговорил....
<artus> гг
<Tenshigo_> я хочу систему с уникальной стабильностью, простую и наденжу и при этом современную.
<Tenshigo_> вот это уже сложно.
<artus> и пару карандашей )
<Tenshigo_> -_-
<artus> ))
<skrishi> круто.. человек в сказки верит )
<artus> ну дык настраивай ка кте нравитцо)
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<artus> вон у меня работаеть и я не жалуюсь)
<skrishi> привет
<artus> Landgraff, утра )
<Tenshigo_> artus я в лего в детстве наигралсо -_-
<go8765> Tenshigo_: BolgenOS :)
<skrishi> у меня тоже работает )) и я тоже не жалуюсь.. все косяки в моих руках )
<skrishi> :DD
<artus> Tenshigo_, ну как бе в лего невозможно наигратцо)
<Tenshigo_> skrishi как же ты заблуждаешься -_-
<skrishi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Tenshigo_> artus как бы это не дело. вот поэтому линукс такой. сами еещ не поняли что же они собирают... кто то колесо от камаза притащил, кто то крыло от самолета...
<skrishi> а как правила пишеться? ))
<go8765> rules
<artus> Tenshigo_, вопервых линукс это ядро ...
<skrishi> Tenshigo_: доработать напильником(с) =))
<Tenshigo_> artus это давно не так.
<skrishi> Вопервых Линуск это человек ))))
<artus> Tenshigo_, вовторых что те мешает определитцо с тем как ты хочеш рулить системой пакетов и тупо наращивать то что те хочетцо? проблема в чем ? вупор не вижу
<Tenshigo_> вот это верно!
<artus> skrishi, вовторых не линукс а линус
<Tenshigo_> artusне гибко. ненадежно, много, неуправляемо
<resurection> !etc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='etc'
<Tenshigo_> могу много подобного привести
<artus> Tenshigo_, а колеса от камаза к чтеральной машинке ну ровным счетом не относятцо к стандарту, и пожеланию ты можеш собрать свой камаз не отходя от установочного диска далеко
<skrishi> помоему это разговор не очем.. ядро открыто, не нравиться перепиши..
<skrishi> не можешь не гунди
<Tenshigo_> skrishi ты явно не понял суть разговора.
<artus> воть ,Ю на этой веселой ноте тролизьм и прекращаем )
<artus> Tenshigo_, ненене, заканчивай тут прапаганжу конца света)
<Tenshigo_> artus ну да ладно. я и сам толком не понимаю... -_-
<artus> я ж говорю, если че не нравитцо всегда можно выбросить нафиг , и поставить то что те хочетцо, а если ты и сам не знаеш че ты хочеш то тут и говорить вроде неочем )
<artus> Tenshigo_, не, мне самому иногда хочетцо че то на предмет кнопки 'зделать мне хорошо' )
<Tenshigo_> да пробовал. не получаю того что хочу. как сделаешь поделись -_-
<artus> просто у тя не хватаеть терпения сесть и сделать так как тебе хочетцо)
<artus> Tenshigo_, вот у меня упс, производитель нифига не дает нормальные протоколы для работы с ним , ну ниче ,первый раз обломался так и не докрутив, недавно решил дожать  ) 2 часа гуглежа, несколько финтов ушами и все прекрасно
<artus> мониторитцо)
<resurection> Я себе thunderbird воткнул. Сделал его клиентом по умолчанию. Но апплет, который на панели всё равно пытается запускать стандартный Еволюшн. А почему так?
<artus> патаму что аплет умеет еволюшн и неумеет гном )
<Tenshigo_> artus скорее отсутствие надежного и иновационного софта мне мешает... как то года на 4-5 отстает. да и писать толком так и не научились opensources guys -_-
<Tenshigo_> остаеться терпеливо ждать.
<artus> мда, кто о чем а дальше по тексту
<Tenshigo_> artus debian делает правильно, но правильно в итоге устаревший. хотя надежный как танк. видать не только у меня не получаеться. вот я о чем. не буду оффтопить.
<artus> Tenshigo_, а че устаревший ? ниразу не устаревший )
<artus> вот у меня есть все что надо и ниразу не устаревшее )
<Tenshigo_> 5? стар как мир
<artus> сквизи )
<Tenshigo_> тестовый. потенциально ненадежный.
<artus> весь софт последнее что можно найти )
<artus> да ты задолбал, какой нафиг потенциально ненадежный, он уже заморожен по самые небалуй
<artus> а про потенциальноненадежные ты себе по ходу мантры читаеш ) ты окромя этих словосочитаний что нить признаеш?
<artus> конкретно давай примеры его мегоненадежности и отсталости
<skrishi> блин, в досбоксе уфо играет ... ммммм )
<artus> гг
<Tenshigo_> падение гнома раз, shotwell 0.5 хотя уже 0.80 есть
<skrishi> чо гг ))) это моя молодость.. одна из первых моих игрушек )
<artus> Tenshigo_, у меня гнома нет и ниче не падает
<artus> и причем здесь отдельновзятый гном к дебиану?
<Tenshigo_> artus пакеты из их официальных реп.
<go8765> чего когда я спрашивал как  убрать баг гном меню в перелистывании - мне никто не сказал что можно поставитьминт меню ? :)
<Tenshigo_> толи я дурак то ли ты не понимаешь о чем разговор.
<artus>  0.6.1 в репах , ну да  а че там такого меганового в 0.8 ?
<Tenshigo_> artus ты меня убил... давай прекратим -_-
<artus> Tenshigo_, я тебе еще раз говорю, если те хочетцо чего то свежего то это ниразу не проблема, и ниразу на стабильности не скажетцо, я не виже проблемы вообще
<Tenshigo_> artus я пробую прежде чем что то утверждать. без обид
<artus> а фигеть ,... в освежести Shotwell  мерять дистр ..
<Tenshigo_> свежеть пакетов. shotwell как пример. вот и все.
<artus> добавляеш ппа и вперед ) или собираеш из svn )
<artus> проблема в чем ?
<artus> в бубунте без sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yorba/ppa  ты тоже шовтел 0.8 не поимееш
<Tenshigo_> я смотрю с точки зрения дубого юзера. оно мне надо такие мороки как собирать, настраивать?
<Tenshigo_> хочу что бы работало и все!
<skrishi> плати бало и говори )
<artus> так вот дубовый юзер отродясь не будет ныть сто у него не свежий шовтел )
<Tenshigo_> еще как будет -_-
<skrishi> блин.. флудильщики )
<artus> все, заканчиваем
<skrishi> надоже как тихо стало )
<artus> ))
<go8765> просто - ради интереса - а чё вы по ночам не спите ?
<artus> go8765, сказал самый спящий )
<go8765> ) почему я не сплю - я знаю - мне просто интересно - почему другие не спят :)
 * black_cat уже выспалось (:
<skrishi> ну, насамом деле у меня пока работы нет.. начну работать начну спать )
<skrishi> круто, я игру запустил ))
<skrishi> ладно, все спокойной ночи
<go8765> :)
<go8765> а у меня есть
<go8765> а - он вышел уже
<go8765> http://welinux.ru/post/1612/ красивый  оффтоп
<ornot> привет народ
<ornot> вопрос: есть железка Phenom II X6 1055T на матери GIGABYTE 880GA-UD3H (которая с видео на борту), будет ли нормально работать это дело под убунтой ?
<ornot> раньше многоядерных камней в доме небыло, а тут знакомые на нг железку новую подарили, включил а тут венда семерка, обидно, а что делать незнаю, с какой стороны подступиться
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохххоооо, браццы!
<Nebulosa> amen!
<Nebulosa> просыпайся дефолтсити, просыпайся!
<Nebulosa> страна уже пашет вся, а они спят!!
<artus> о... расшумелись )
<sharikoff> re
<artus> sharikoff, утра )
<sharikoff> artus: обеда =))
<sharikoff> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-1c/index.html
<Nebulosa> круто! хоть кто-то осилил сделать это!
<ceval> re
<lynk> всем прива, у меня на хроме и хромиуме не кажет видео, Ubuntu 10.04 x64
<updoznak> всем привет
<updoznak> lynk: поставь флешь
<lynk> updoznak, так прикол в том что стоит и так
<updoznak> Никто не подскажет , как заливать картинки на картинкохостинг не мучаясь с вебформой , может программулина какая есть. Вроде залилполучил ссылку
<tenshigo> lynk: i386?
<updoznak> lynk: а огнелис кажет ?
<lynk> tenshigo, я же написал что х64
<lynk> updoznak, а по русски мона просто не порнял
<tenshigo> lynk: ищи ppa flash-x64
<tenshigo> ppasearch flash
<tenshigo> если стоит ppasearch...
<lynk> tenshigo,  неа не стоит
<tenshigo> впинципе ставь любой... главное избегай 10.3*
<tenshigo> фризит
<tenshigo> да и у самого хрома какие то проблемы с флешем. лучше через фокс смотреть.
<lynk> tenshigo,  не у меня кстати через хромиум намного лучше кажет чем через лису
<tenshigo> на счет хромиума не знаю... да и смотря какая версия. я про 8
<tenshigo> уже вроде 10 есть хромиума
<updoznak> lynk: огнелис-firefox
<lynk> updoznak, а понял, просто спать немного хочу вот и подтупливаю
<lynk> tenshigo, да есть 10, им и пользуюсь
<Nebulosa> ничего не фризит
<Nebulosa> юзайте нормальные браузеры
<lynk> tenshigo, но на х64 стоит тока 8-й
<updoznak> Nebulosa: вот тут ты прав , хром и хроминум на слабом железе загибает систему после получаса работы
<tenshigo> lynk: это current. a 6 stable
<lynk> tenshigo, то бишь предлагаешь откатить на 6-й?
<tenshigo> я откатился
<tenshigo> решать тебе
<tenshigo> если у тебя все нормально то смысла не вижу.
<lynk> tenshigo, вот проблема тока с плеером и все, так он пашет просто супер
<Lektor> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Lektor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tenshigo> ищи через ланчпад ppasearch, ставишь его, ppasearch flash, из большого списка жмешь 1, sudo apt-get updates
<tenshigo> ну и заходишь через синаптик в эту репу и савишь пакеты.
<Lektor> Íàðîä, ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, Ubuntu  ïîäéä¸ò äëÿ õîñòèíãà ñàéòîâ?
<ubuntuhelp> Lektor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tenshigo> в общем ppasearch крайне полезная тузла
<Lektor> ×åì îòëè÷àþòñÿ ñáîðêè
<Lektor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Lektor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Lektor> êàêóþ èç íèõ óñòàíîâèòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Lektor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Lektor топай чини кодировку
<lynk> tenshigo, спс, попробую найти а то честно говоря не люблю я ланчпад
<tenshigo> lynk: с этой тузлой полюбишь. ищет пакеты по всем ppa репам и выводит список этих реп где есть данный пакет, спрашивает какую репу подключить и сам импоритрует pgpkey
<lynk> tenshigo, да а вот это прикольно не спрю, самого пакета ррапоиска не нашел просто реп подключу
<tenshigo> на ланчпаде в поиске вводиш ppasearch. будет две репы. добавь что называеться ppasearch
<tenshigo> это ручками...
<lynk> tenshigo, так я так и сделал
<tenshigo> теперь sudo apt-get updates;sudo apt-get install ppasearch
<lynk> tenshigo, слушай я не такой нуб и сам знаю))
<tenshigo> -_-
<lynk> tenshigo, ток вот теперь я его найти не могу, он консольный или графический?
<mpa3b> люди, у кого композитный режим отключился после обновления для иксов?
<tenshigo> конечно консольный, а бакэнд лня него напишешь на QT библиотеке в качестве домашнего задания -_-
<lynk> tenshigo, мде, так я так и не смг поставить этот гребанный флеш плеер, как писал Missing Plug-in так и продолжает
<tenshigo> тебе редкостно везет. удали и снова попробуй...
<lynk> а нет все таки заработал, извиняюсь
<tenshigo> -_-
<lynk> хм... показывает что типа видео запускается но нифига не грузит, щас на ютубе попробую
<tenshigo> а ясно. оно закешировало страницу и при запуске показало это вариант, а через несколько секунда страница обновилась.
<lynk> не теперь все ок, все показывает, наконец то а то уже месяц сидел без него а руки тока щас дошли так как в инете сидел с нетбука а там i386 и все норм робит)
<tenshigo> lynk: rutube в последнее время стал ужасен. если с него смотреть пробовал.
<SergeyIT> почему стал? Он и был...
<lynk> tenshigo, та я его никогда не любил, бесит он меня
<tenshigo> lynk: kiwi.kz
<tenshigo> пока не жалуюсь.
<mogidin> меня понятно?
<tenshigo> вроде
<tenshigo> если юзаешь utf-8 то можно не спрашивать.
<lynk> http://kiwi.kz/watch/e0876cmmd1uh/   гляньте)
<lynk> кстати народ как у самого пиджина как программы сменить кодировку на вин-1251 а то все запросы авторизации кракозябрами
<artus> CP1251
<tenshigo> внимательно смотри. там нужно вроде ручками вписывать.
<lynk> artus, и че эт?
<artus> это надо вместо cp-1251 прописать
<|rapidsp|> tenshigo: это для учетки, а для проги самой системную переменную задавать нада
<artus> чтоб небыло крякозябл
<tenshigo> |rapidsp|: можно и через irc протокол сменить кодировку
<|rapidsp|> откуда запросы авторизации в ирц...
<tenshigo> хотя юзать пиджин для irc это конечно сильно...
<|rapidsp|> да можно... но иксчат богаче )
<lynk> народ я вроде спросил как изменить кодировку пиджина а не какой irc клиент лучше, тупо для того чтобы переписываться мне пиджина за глаза хватает
<tenshigo> lynk: ну тебе же сказали где что прописать.
<lynk> tenshigo, так а где это прописывать то?
 * tenshigo упал...
<SergeyIT> lynk, попробуй в учетной записи поставить UTF-8, cp1251
<lynk> SergeyIT, мне нужно изменить кодировку пиджина как проги а не учетной записи
<artus> не cp1251 а CP1251
<black_cat> у проги нет кодировки, для каждого аккаунта она настраивается отдельно.
<artus> там глюк какой то и оно адекватно воспринимает только определенную запись
<mogidin> в настройках учетной записи вкладка дополнительно
<lynk> народ че вы придрались к учетным записям, вам же ясно говорят что нужно изменить кодировку самой проги а не учетки, как менять учтеку я и так знаю но запросы авторизации в учетке аськи все равно коявые
<artus> !icq | lynk
<ubuntuhelp> lynk: ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<lynk> artus, я ток не понял что это за лампочка))
<SergeyIT> lynk, у меня в учетке аськи ISO-8859-1 и без проблем (
<black_cat> жабир. некоторым кажется что оно лучше аццки
<Nebulosa> конечно лучше
<Nebulosa> спама нет
<artus> и проблем с кодировками)
<artus> и вообще проблем нет)
<lynk> не джаббер по мне не оч
<Nebulosa> порке?
<|rapidsp|> lynk: в команде запуска перед началом должно стоять чтото вроде LOCALE=CP1251... вроде так... не помню
<|rapidsp|> не... не так
<lynk> |rapidsp|, так а под командой ты что имеешь ввиду?
<|rapidsp|> pidgin
<lynk> |rapidsp|, хм у меня просто команда pidgin  и все, видимо это в исходниках надо копаться
<|rapidsp|> не...
<Nebulosa> какие трудности с пиджином?.. на раз два всё делается насчёт кодировок
<|rapidsp|> в ярлыке запуска
<artus> мда...
<artus> ему говорят адекватно кодировку корявому пиджину прописать а он в исходники лезет
<lynk> artus, при чем тут корявый пиджин? кодировка корявая а не пиджин, я лично не нашел нормальной альтернативы ему под убунту
<tenshigo> Empathy
<lynk> tenshigo, фу, как первый раз запустил так и вырубил, ужас какой то
<tenshigo> хм. мне на оборот понравился своей простотой и легкостью.
<tenshigo> lynk: тебе как? что бы работало иди что бы красиво? -_-
<lynk> каждому свое но по мне проще и легче пиджина просто не существует, а если и существует то это какой то огрызок
 * tenshigo практически спит.
<lynk> tenshigo, мне чтобы работало нормально, а пиджин красотой и не отличается, он максимально универсален в стиле
<tenshigo> на вкус и цвет...
<lynk> товарищей нет, не спорю
<|rapidsp|> да нету для гнома вменяемых ИМ... копыто рулед :)
<tenshigo> убунта для новичков в основном. и прогаммы для нее отбирают соответствующие. и с Empathy они в точку попали.
<tenshigo> простой, гибкий, стабильный...
<tenshigo> даже гимп и тот выпилили...
<tenshigo> lynk: вот ты допустим домохозяйка... что тебе еще нужно чего нет в поставке? -_-
<SKonst> посудомоечную машину
<tenshigo> в комплект не входит -_-
<lynk> tenshigo, эээ... а ты перчисли то что в поставке есть и я те скажу что нужно чего в ней отсутствует)
<tenshigo> по менюшкам пробегись...
<SKonst> lynk, да всё есть )
<lynk> например того же ubuntu tweak
<|rapidsp|> этото зачем?
<tenshigo> я сказал что ты домохозяйка, а не красноглазый гик-линуксоид.
<lynk> |rapidsp|, каждому свое, в ней набор прог слегка отличается от стандартных реп да и в ней настройка поудобней и расширенней
<lynk> tenshigo, сам сказал по менюшкам а для менюшки это Приложения Переход Система))
<tenshigo> ubuntu-tweak простой твикер.
<|rapidsp|> lynk: ну судя по всему кодировку в пиджине оно настроить не может :)
<lynk> tenshigo, но полезный
<andreylosev> there's no skype in default ubuntu
<tenshigo> я другой юзаю. по гибче
<lynk> |rapidsp|, нет и не должно
<andreylosev> russian keyboard is broken ;(
<|rapidsp|> andreylosev: partners reps :)
<tenshigo> Ailurus
<lynk> tenshigo, не подскажешь?
<andreylosev> true, but they need to be enabled first
<tenshigo> возможностей много.
<sharikoff> мде.. непередаваемое удовольствие спаривать nginx apache и dokuwiki
<lynk> tenshigo, посмотрим)
<andreylosev> that's why I use linux mint, it has wine and skype by default
<|rapidsp|> andreylosev: в настройках источников и apt-get update
<lynk> andreylosev, странно, сколько раз ставил но что-бы пропала русская раскладка впервые слышу)
<|rapidsp|> дефолт... дефолт...
<tenshigo> sharikoff: два сервера для балансировки?
<|rapidsp|> lynk: зато минт :))
<sharikoff> tenshigo: нгинкс -фронтенд к апачу
<sharikoff> у меня
<chravn> re/
<chravn> ку.
<sharikoff> там аросто реврайты ужасные
<sharikoff> *просто
<lynk> |rapidsp|, да уж))
<tenshigo> -_-
<andreylosev> починил
<tenshigo> тоже минт сейчас кручу. lmde
<sharikoff> май клав из брокееен
<andreylosev> просто у меня особая раскладка, и периодически (когда отключаю compiz) она слетает
 * sharikoff напевает
<tenshigo> без правки fstab вообще  не грузиться после установки.
<chravn> По вордпресу подскажите  где у него настройка ip  лежит а то на сервере ip сменился и назад возможности нет.
<andreylosev> tenshigo: worksforme
<tenshigo> andreylosev: Linux Mint Debian Edition
<tenshigo> а не просто минт
<andreylosev> да я понимаюю
<tenshigo> andreylosev: после уставноки сразу заработало?
<andreylosev> нет
<tenshigo> andreylosev:  я наверно уже туго соображаю. пробовал ставить его и он не запахал?
<andreylosev> после 20 мин я решил, что он мне не так сильно нужен
<tenshigo> andreylosev: ухаха
<mountt> кто-нить может подсказать, подключил через bluetooth телефон nokia - файлы браузерм вижу, картинки там музыкУ, фильмы, а вот Контакты как выгрузить понять не могу, может кто-нить посоветовать, как лучше поступить?
<tenshigo> он жрет мало. и реактивный. вот и все. но возможны проблемы, fstab ручками, мне во всяком случае для xfs пришлось так как были левые uuid'ы и куча всякого бреда.
<tenshigo> новичкам лучше с ним дел не иметь.
<lynk> tenshigo, признаю Ailurus "масштабнее" Ubuntu Tweak))
<tenshigo> lynk: ну дык, а ты думал... плохого не посоветую -_-
<sharikoff> кто нть знает как nginx запертить перекидывать на апач
<sharikoff> жму ссылку он ее на апач перекидывает на его порт
<sharikoff> *запретить
<tenshigo> он разве не для этого? статические запросы обрабатывает nginx, остальное на апач перебрасывает.
<tenshigo> где то когда то об это читал.
<tenshigo> lynk: nautilus-elementar поищи... будет на подобие маковского файндера.
<tenshigo> elementary*
<sharikoff> ессссс
<sharikoff> я ее победил
<lynk> tenshigo, ненавижу маковский стиль
<sharikoff> на вкус и цвет фломастеры разнве
<sharikoff> ну ка http://home.sharikoff.me/как_зарегистрировать_ник
<sharikoff> гляньте как
<sharikoff> *ка
<sharikoff> пашет?
<tenshigo> ага
<sharikoff> гут
<Nebulosa> картинки тока медленно загружаются
<sharikoff> оптимизировать надо..
<sharikoff> надо эту ужасную конструкцию nginx.conf сохранить для потомков.. а то забуду
<sharikoff> ospf песня
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ненадо с маршрутами морочиться
<sharikoff> один раз настроил и забыл
<gaga_rin> утра
<sharikoff> ку
<andreylosev> sharikoff, что за клиент на скриншотах?
<sharikoff> LimeChat
<sharikoff> он под мак
<sharikoff> =)
<xSnooPx> Всех бунтарей с прошедшими праздниками :)
<andreylosev> немного похож на xchat
<andreylosev> только черный
<Vseznaickin> Здесь есть люди с ati ? Напишите сколько fps на шестеренках
<|rapidsp|> фбашорг?
<andreylosev> как выполнять команду после выхода из системы?
<Vseznaickin> rapidsp : о мой бог великий и могучий русский язык:)
<andreylosev> disown?
<SergeyIT> Vseznaickin, 3301 frames in 5.0 seconds - ATI x1300
<|rapidsp|> блин... хороший фпс
<Vseznaickin> SergeyIT: Mesa какой версии?
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, в 8.04 около 10 000 было на проприетарных
<|rapidsp|> куда катится этот мир...
<Vseznaickin> У меня в 8.04 на x800 вроде 20000 было
<SergeyIT> Vseznaickin, напомни команду как глянуть
<Vseznaickin> glxinfo
<Vseznaickin> а шас 500
<Vseznaickin> причем с каждым новым релизом все меньше и меньше:)
<SergeyIT> Vseznaickin, OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.7.1
<mpa3b> ребят, кто решил проблему с отключением композитного режима после обновления икс-сервера?
<Vseznaickin> у меня  OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.9-devel наверно надо откат делать на ранишних версиях Mesa
<Vseznaickin> больше fps было
<Vseznaickin> mpa3b : у меня лично ни каких проблем нет:)
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: а вот у меня случились... и так и так колдую - бестолку.
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: "невозможно включить" и хз чо делать.
<Vseznaickin> Я лично compiz не использую и нет проблем:)
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: это не решение, а уход от проблемы. ;)
<Vseznaickin> Вот щас запустил окошки плавают кубик вертиться никаких проблем только зачем мне это
<mpa3b> ну, например у меня в мозилле полноэкранного видео нет без композитного режима. и доки глюкает.
<SergeyIT> mpa3b, это решение проблемы от решительных людей ;)
<mpa3b> SergeyIT: ;) весёлые вы ;) "доктор, у меня рука болит - пользуйтесь ногой"
<Vseznaickin> странно у меня обосранная ati bи никаких проблем нет только с играми
<mpa3b> да я через убунту-твик добавил иксовый ппа, обновился и теперь вот разгребаю
<SergeyIT> mpa3b, в твоем случае болит не рука а перчатка )
<mpa3b> но пользоваться ногой - так или иначе не помогает
<Vseznaickin> mpa3b: это вам урок нечего обновляться без резких причин:)
<mpa3b> спасибо за урок, что пользоваться руками не стоит, если ест ноги.
<mpa3b> ребят, я не сомневаюсь в вашем опыте, но я пришёл сюда с конкретным вопросом и конкретной проблемой. остальные решения, ведущие к отказу от возможностей - не решения.
<Vseznaickin> mpa3bЖ
<|rapidsp|> mpa3b: а дрова как устанавливались?
<Vseznaickin> mpa3b: о каком опыте ты вообше говориш у меня ubuntu второй месяц юзаю:)
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: тем более - спасибо за бесполезный совет от новичка.
<Vseznaickin> Да новичек но у меня все работает так что прислушайся к моим совеиам:)
<mpa3b> то, что у тебя всё работает - заслуга создателей дистра. просто ты не выходишь за минимальные рамки потребностей. кому-то хватает и консоли в текстовом режиме. но мои задачи требуют более свободной среды.
<|rapidsp|> mpa3b: видеодрова как ставил?
<mpa3b> |rapidsp|: стандартно, через "администрирование", "допольнительные драйвера", я ж говорю - до вчерашнего дня всё работало. а после обновления - перестало.
<mpa3b> |rapidsp|: как откатиться на предыдущие версии библиотек икс-сервера?
<|rapidsp|> вот это хз
<Vseznaickin> Compiz у меня щас работает че "значит не выходишь за минимальные рамки"
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: вот чем ты занимаешься за компом?
<|rapidsp|> а сейчас "допольнительные драйвера" также активны?
<mpa3b> |rapidsp|: не уверен. они установлены. но композитный режим не включается.
<mpa3b> если запустить nvidia-settings то вроде показывает что всё работает.
<Vseznaickin> Всем понемножку  :)
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: вы, сударь, потрясающе конкретны и эффективны.
<|rapidsp|> попробуй доп.реп подключить и дрова обновить
<mpa3b> |rapidsp|: какой именно?
<|rapidsp|> mpa3b: тута посмотри: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_nvidia?s[]=nvidia
<mpa3b> а почему ставить андо 96, а не более поздний?:
<chravn> тут такой вопрос по недосмотру случайно сделал rm -rf /*  как восстановить систему. Она пока работает перезагружать боюсь.
<mpa3b> ух ты. вот это проблема так проблема.
<chravn> (((
<chravn> хотел папку www почистить ((((
<Vseznaickin> Нет проблем я 10 раз ubuntu переставлял ничего страшного:)
<Vseznaickin> Переустановка решение всех проблем:)
<chravn> VenoM4uk:  это шлюз рабочий с настроенными iptables  скивдом и т.д.
<chravn> не могу я людей без интеа оставить.
<mpa3b> Vseznaickin: у тебя небось и данных критичных нет, типа коллекции лличного фото за пять лет, медиатеки, проектов за последние 8 лет.
<chravn> АААА  ls говорит -bash: /bin/ls: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Vseznaickin> Есть перекинул на другой раздел и все
<chravn>  механизмом восстановления такого эпического провала нет?
<Vseznaickin> от суперпользователя запустил что-ли?
<chravn> ну естественно (((
<chravn> ибо на www права 655
<chravn> или вообще 644
<|rapidsp|> mpa3b: после добавления репа вроде должен актуальный драйвер подцепиться
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ, подскажите какую-то утилиту для аккумулятора, которая будет там показывать примерно сколько по времени осталось работать аккумулятору и т.д.
<Kinder-Pingvi> а то в кубунте этого нет, в убунте было
<mpa3b> |rapidsp|: подцепился, поставил я его вручную через апт-гет. но компиз не включается. ребунтусь, но не думаю, что поможет.
<|rapidsp|> chravn: если есть время, ищи на форуме.. может че есть
<mpa3b> если через консоль запустить, и там ошибки отследить - поможет?
<|rapidsp|> mpa3b: но иксы полюбому перезапускать надо
<Kinder-Pingvi> ау товариСЧи, неужели никого не интересовало это?)
<Vseznaickin> Нет лично меня это не интересовало :)
<sharikoff> artus: пщщ http://home.sharikoff.me/настройка_ospf_в_ubuntu
<chravn> блин на форуме нет видимо один я такой дятел.(((
<sharikoff> я не слишком круто?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<sharikoff> chravn: это уже каюк
<sharikoff> если ты готов потерять деньги собирай соседний комп и настраивай маскарадинг пока с этим занимаешься
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну так как на счет утилиты для аккумулятора?:)
<chravn> sharikoff:  что значит "готов потерять деньги"?
<sharikoff> ну тебе за инет платят?
<Aceler> sharikoff: а можно с помощью ospf, маскарадинга пакетов и какой-то матери сделать fault tolerance реверсивный token ring?
<chravn> sharikoff: нет.
<chravn> уменя в офисе инет считают.
<Vseznaickin> "у меня в офисе" все понятно:-D
<sharikoff> Aceler: конечно =))
<sharikoff> даже вопросов нет
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> особенно с помощью матери
<Aceler> А, ну с помощью матери и дурак сможет :)
<sharikoff> Aceler: я стараюсь не привязываться к проприетарным технологиям
<sharikoff> только кросплатформенность
<Aceler> А ospf это проприетарная технология? О_о
<Aceler> Или матерь? :)
<sharikoff> тем более эта мулька включается у тебя пунктом в меню
<sharikoff> а где к тя токен ринг то юзается?
 * sharikoff думал что это уже сдохло
<sharikoff> Aceler: оспф то нет.. поставил настроил забыл.. там еще много фишечек тока мине фпадлу писать было
<Aceler> Оно не может сдохнуть, это стандарт :) Широко используется в промышленности, ибо надёжно.
<sharikoff> ну пока никто не зовет настраивать.. а так можно было бы потрахацца
 * sharikoff это любит
<sharikoff> В настоящее время Ethernet по надежности не уступает Token Ring и существенно выше по производительности
<sharikoff> =)
<Vseznaickin> Так вчера писал но никто не ответил как запустить dvd ubuntu 10.10 в текстовом режиме, меню запуска строка текстовый режим отсутствует
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте всем
<sharikoff> q
<[v-8]_jupiter> Меня exim4 все не отпускает_)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Настроил все что можно ,только не ограничение на количество отправлемых писем с помощью функции mail в php
<sharikoff> а причем здесь пхп и эксим
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://wiki.firstvds.ru/index.php/%D0%9E%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BC_%D0%B2_%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D1%83_%D0%B2%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8_%D0%B2_Exim
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем задача состит в том , что бы б ограничить количество отправлемых писем с одного акаунта в еденицу времени
<sharikoff> ну так и чо там непонятного написано?
<[v-8]_jupiter> КУда все прописать
<sharikoff> В файле конфигурации почтового сервера Exim необходимо настроить директиву следующим образом
<[v-8]_jupiter> нет его
<[v-8]_jupiter> exim.conf
<sharikoff> как это нет?
<sharikoff> а как же он работает?
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, помогите пожалуйста вот в
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот в этой теме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=133932.0
<Kinder-Pingvi> не знаю уже что делать, что только не пробовал(
<[v-8]_jupiter> нет его . sharikoff http://itmages.ru/image/view/103319/c7ea915e
<ArikChan> Есть такая проблема в убунте - у меня внешний WiFi адаптер, который обнаруживается системой. Адаптер видит сети, в частности мою домашнюю. При попытке присоединиться даже понимает что используется шифрование, но пароль от сети не принимает. Пробова
<ArikChan> л все виды шифрования - результат тот же
<[v-8]_jupiter> это панель ispmanager ставилась она и настроила exim
<ArikChan> В чем может быть трабла
<Vseznaickin> Kinder-Pingvi: Лично я не вижу смысла здесь чето спрашивать ковыряся сам O:-)
<Kinder-Pingvi> кошмар %_%
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: а как он работает то?
<sharikoff> ps ax|grep exim покажи
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я так понял у него конфигурация розбита
<[v-8]_jupiter> 25155 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/exim4 -bd -q30m
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот в каталоге /etc/exim4/conf.d есть acl каталог я там пробовал создавать конфиг но не работет ограничение
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: это все?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<sharikoff> а нет там типа  -f /etc/exim.conf или -c exim.conf
<[v-8]_jupiter> нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> я показал все что есть
<sharikoff> странно
<sharikoff> а где ж ты все настраивал?
<sharikoff> а чо за ось?
<[v-8]_jupiter> debian
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://itmages.ru/image/view/103381/389abd12
<[v-8]_jupiter> я же говорю на голую ось поставил ispamnager pro
<[v-8]_jupiter> он и настроил все
<[v-8]_jupiter> насколько я понял ето конфиг exim4 розбит на мелкие файлики
<[v-8]_jupiter> пробовал создавать в /etc/ecim4/conf.d/ файл для правила не срабатывает
<sharikoff> раскамменти
<sharikoff> конфиг
<skrishi> всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> etc/exim4/exim4.conf.template
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> и перезапусти
<sharikoff> заработает -правь конфиг
<sharikoff> незаработает -все в зад
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: куда то эти маленькие файлы должны ж инклудиться
<sharikoff> в какой то основоной конфиг
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА вот вроде пишут чтот об етом но не понял еще http://pkg-exim4.alioth.debian.org/README/README.Debian.html#id259472
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> вот я труханул
<sharikoff> переопределил лог файл в настройках
<sharikoff> и забыл
<sharikoff> смарю старый все работает а логов нет
<sharikoff> мде..
<Bitkovski> Приветствую всех!
<Bitkovski> Поздравьте меня, вчера я напроч избавился от винды на своём компе!!!!!!УРА Товарищи!!
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, максималист?
<Bitkovski> ага
<SKonst> Bitkovski, поздравляю
<Bitkovski> зато терь полностью спокоен
<SKonst> Bitkovski, теперь выпили всё не GPL
<Bitkovski> для винды оставил виртуалку, большего она не стоит
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, а говоришь полностью! Вот у меня на работе полностью...
<Bitkovski> SergeyIT: на компе полностью, виртуалка это не комп - это виртуалка
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, не передергивай...
<Bitkovski> как говорится: швелер- это швелер, а двутавра - это двутавра
<Bitkovski> О_о, пора завязывать с посиделками до 2 ночи, не швелер, а рельса
<sharikoff> Буратино дали три яблока. Два он съел. Сколько яблок осталось у Буратино? Думаете одно? Ничего подобного. Никто не знает сколько у него уже было яблок до этого. Мораль: всегда обнуляйте переменные!
<chravn> sharikoff: )))
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, не обнуляйте, а инициализуйте... вроде так (
<Bitkovski> гы, сёня проведу проверку на сообразительность в волейбольной команде
<|rapidsp|> злой
<|rapidsp|> вот оно че: Во FreeBSD добавлена поддержка Sony PlayStation 3
<Bitkovski> как правильно? семь+пять=одинадцать или адинадцать?
<|rapidsp|> 12
<Bitkovski> во, а мои родители эту проверку не прошли
<Bitkovski> ьатя правда долго ржал
<Bitkovski> *батя
<Nebulosa> это плохо?
<|rapidsp|> просто я точно помню что 6+5=11, значит 7+5 не может быть 11 хоть как..
<SergeyIT> нашел время спрашивать! Праздники ведь
<Bitkovski> ну они минуты 3 спорили О или А вначале идёт
<skrishi> :-D
<Bitkovski> блин, мне это ЕГЭ напоминает.
<|rapidsp|> первая О и! ДВЕ "Н"!!!!
<Bitkovski> любил ли Онегин Татьяну
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, чем отличается унитаз от пианино
<Bitkovski> ооо
<Bitkovski> моск рвётся
<chravn> есть ли аналоги акронис сервера под убунту?
<Bitkovski> SergeyIT: нук просвяти
<chravn> а то что-то утренний провал заставил за думаться.
<sharikoff> слонезилла
<sharikoff> =)
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, не знаешь?… Вот и пускай таких людей в дом )))))
<Bitkovski> ГЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<Bitkovski> весёлая тренировка сёня будет
<chravn> sharikoff: это мне?
<sharikoff> chravn: да
<sharikoff> clonezilla
<sharikoff> как то так
<SergeyIT> dd
<Bitkovski> sharikoff: ты хотьбы сразу так написал, я чесно сказать подумал что ты обзываешься
<sharikoff> dd да..
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<|rapidsp|> ну вот...
<Bitkovski> не привет, а Здравствуйте
<Yandzee> тобишь да, Здраствуйте!
<Bitkovski> тобишь Будте здравы
<Yandzee> тобишь да, Будьте здравы!
<Bitkovski> насмотришся вот так Задорнова, и бан получишь
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87390/eb3036d3
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<Uzver> Народ о_о у друга повис рабочий стол и ничего не нажимается, после перезагрузки тоже самое, убунту 10.10, что делать? :О
<Uzver> в гугле решения нет
<Bitkovski> Uzver: 10.04 вот решение
<sharikoff> стол? повис?
<|rapidsp|> а стул?
<Uzver> Bitkovski а если 10.10, то решения нет?
<sharikoff> и ничего не нажимается?
<sharikoff> придется ампутировать..
<Uzver> |rapidsp| смешно, петросян
<Bitkovski> Uzver: для меня небыло, хотя вру, откат на 32 ядро
<Yandzee> да, после последней обновы фигня какая то тварится
<Yandzee> иксы глючат
<sharikoff> тупыми ножницами
<Uzver> ну я на 10.04)
<Yandzee> и в гноме вечно gtk тема слетает
<Bitkovski> Yandzee: я сначала на 32 ядро откатился, но потом полностью 10.04 поставил
<sharikoff> у меня в виртуалке стоит 10.10 с последними обновами и стол не виснет
<sharikoff> пустая правда.. абсолютно
<Bitkovski> на вирте у меня тоже пахало
<sharikoff> т.е дефолт
<|rapidsp|> sharikoff: ну неправильно чтото делаешь, понятно ж...
<sharikoff> стопудово
<SergeyIT> логи смотреть, не?
<Bitkovski> тока на комп ставишь и дальше меню не уходит, чёрный экран
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: щас немодно
<sharikoff> щас модно фотать
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: ctrl+alt+f1?
<Bitkovski> |rapidsp|: +1, ща сфотает
<sharikoff> сфоткай логи иксов
<sharikoff> =)
<Uzver> запустилась консоль только, есть команда для самовстоновления системы или типо того\
<SergeyIT> а алт+сис_reisub работает?
<sharikoff> Uzver: service gdm stop
<sharikoff> Uzver: service gdm start
<Uzver> дальше?
<Uzver> ничего не изменилось
<|rapidsp|> мона просто restart :)
<Yandzee> народ, че то непонятно debian 6 вышел?
<Uzver> перегрузка не даёт ничего
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: =)
<sharikoff> Uzver: перезагрузка иксов?
<chravn> а как dd  указать что копироватьи преобразовывать не нужно. мне например копия мамки /home и /var/www не нужны
<|rapidsp|> ну видюхины дрова слетели - 96%
<Uzver> sharikoff> компа, иксы не уметь
<sharikoff> Uzver: я те сказал как
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: 96,2%
<sharikoff> будь точнее
<sharikoff> =)
<Uzver> sharikoff> ну он нажал, изменений нет
<sharikoff> что нажал?
<|rapidsp|> тада уж 96.25
<Uzver> [14:02] <sharikoff> Uzver: service gdm stop [14:02] <sharikoff> Uzver: service gdm start
<sharikoff> научи меня нажимать на гдм
<sharikoff> и я те все прощу
<|rapidsp|> может kdm перезапустить? :)
<Uzver> команды ввёд
<Uzver> л
<sharikoff> на 7 консоль пусть
<sharikoff> там иксы должны быть
<Uzver> ?
<sharikoff> где то
<sharikoff> alt+f7
<Uzver> дальше?
<sharikoff> дальше что?
<sharikoff> приглашение есть?
<Uzver> опять появился рабочий стол и повис
<sharikoff> у него автозагрузка без пароля?
<Uzver> автомат ага
<patron> hkl
<|rapidsp|> хорошая идея
<Uzver> ток обои видно и всё
<sharikoff> такс..
<|rapidsp|> `/.gnome2 переименовать?
<sharikoff> а где лог лежит иксов?
<Uzver> хз
<sharikoff> xprg.0.log
<|rapidsp|>  /var/log/Xorg.log
<sharikoff> xorg.0.log
<Uzver> он не знает
<sharikoff> а ты ему шепни
<sharikoff> на ушко
<Uzver> ну что делать?
<|rapidsp|> rjyabu uyjvf vj;tn gthtbvtyjdfnm&
<sharikoff> вот этот лог пусть выложит на пастебин
<|rapidsp|> конфиг гнома может переименовать?
<sharikoff> щас заценим
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: а startx работает в убунту?
<Uzver> пишет команда не найдена
<sharikoff> если гдм потушить и стартх
<|rapidsp|> по дефолту вроде не запустится
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> Uzver: ты пока переименовывай конфиг гнома
<|rapidsp|> с переменной DYSPLAY тупить будет
<Uzver> <sharikoff он не знает что это и как, и ятоже
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: попробуй переименовать ~/.gnome2 или ~/.gnome
<Uzver> пишет что гном является дейсвительным  ~/.gnome2, как переименовать?
<SKonst> sudo rm -rf ~/.gnome2
<|rapidsp|> блин
<|rapidsp|> не нада так
<SergeyIT> SKonst, не хулигань
<chravn> а нет ни какого демона для убунты который будет запрещать выполнять rm -rf /
<chravn> ?
<Uzver> ну так? оО
<chravn> либо требовать подтверждения.
<skrishi> чото я не вижу обновлений для вилио и стола
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bak
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: и потом sudo service gdm restart
<SKonst> chravn, она и так не будет выполнять
<skrishi> нормально 10.10 даже под компизом на полную работает
<Yandzee> люди, объясните, не понимаю, на debianе на eeepc чтобы настроить wifi нужно скачать из репов пакеты. Вопрос: как скачать эти пакеты, если нет инета?
<chravn> SKonst: вернее sudo rm -rf /
<SKonst> не будет
<SKonst> можешь проверить :)
<chravn> SKonst:  будет только с утра к чертям собачим убил  шлюз на работе.(((
<SKonst> да ну?
<SKonst> тогда это не убунта
<chravn> SKonst:  ага  это убунту сервер 10.04
<kruff> привет всем!
<SergeyIT> skrishi, это компиз под 10.10...
<Uzver> Ничего не помогло - [14:15] <|rapidsp|> Uzver: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bak [14:15] <|rapidsp|> Uzver: и потом sudo service gdm restart
<Uzver> опять загружается и одни обои и ничего не активно
<skrishi> SergeyIT:  всмысле?
<Uzver> что делать? :(
<SergeyIT> skrishi, наоборот... 10.10 и без компиза работает, а вот компиз без 10.10 0 нет
<chravn> SKonst: так что запретить както можно это ручками?
<SKonst> я даже затрудняюсь.
<chravn> SKonst:  а то как то печально рабочий год начался (
<Uzver> Пишет не возможно выполнить хом старт, неттакого файла или каталога, что деалть?
<SKonst> chmod -s мобыть?
<Uzver> и что даст?
<SKonst> chravn, или alias rm -rf /='echo ололо'
<SKonst> Uzver, кким юзером заходишь то?
<SKonst> *каким
<Uzver> главнымон один
<|rapidsp|> а что такое хом старт?
<Uzver> home start
<|rapidsp|> а Xorg.0.log?
<SKonst> Uzver, sudo mkdir /home/главнымон один
<|rapidsp|> !paste | Uzver
<ubuntuhelp> Uzver: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Uzver> ща
<Lorgus> привет страна
<SKonst> еси я прально понял )
<Uzver> [14:26] <|rapidsp|> а Xorg.0.log? - нет такой команды
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Uzver> <SKonst> пишет нот фоунд
<|rapidsp|> как это
<SKonst> Uzver, покажи ls -l /home/
<mogidin> -la
<Uzver> [14:27] <|rapidsp|> Uzver: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log нет такого файла или аталога
<kruff> reconnect
<kruff> =)
<Uzver> [14:28] <SKonst> Uzver, покажи ls -l /home/ ну нписало кучу файлов, размету винта, сколько там Гб
<Uzver> размтку
<Uzver> разметку
<SKonst> Uzver, а дира юзера там есть?
<Uzver> без понятия
<SKonst> всё. я пас :)
<Toxa> Товарищи здарова! имеется следующая проблема: вэб-камера Logitech c270 HD со встроенным микрофоном. Вебка работает отлично, но микрофон в ней не работает абсолютно. Как исправить?
<SergeyIT> ну вот.. в кучу вляпались (
<Uzver> короче придётся перебивать убунту
<Uzver> ужс
<Uzver> глючный гном -_-
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: хорошо бы узнать, что делали на этой машине перед сбоем
<SKonst> Uzver, не. это кривые руки ;)
<mogidin> не гном глючный, руки кривые.
<Uzver> <|rapidsp| установили, поиграли в WoW 4 часа и пошли спать, вот днём чел включил и не пашет
<|rapidsp|> под вайном?
<Uzver> SKonst причём тут руки? ОС 4 часа ток жила и из новых файлов там тока вайн и вов появился
<Uzver> да
<|rapidsp|> не под рутом случайно запускали?
<Uzver> он конслоь даже не запускал
<Uzver> консоль
<Uzver> ни судо и рут ничего не запускалось
<|rapidsp|> Uzver: попробуй еще переименовать mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak
<Uzver> |rapidsp| да гном уже переименовали что пользователя даже не пускает на рабочий стол о_о
<|rapidsp|> ну и гдм рестартануть
<Uzver> лан, он пошёл перебивать ось
<Uzver> его достало)
<|rapidsp|> ну дело в хомек, под другим юзером заработало бы
<Uzver> у меня на 10.10 вообще монитор мигал каждые 5 сек, после двух дней поиска решений установил 10.04
<zoolen> Привет всем. Скажите, как можно запустить консольную команду через веб сервер? И чем это легче сделать? php, python, perl?
<|rapidsp|> нинаю как вы это делаете :)
<Uzver> |rapidsp| разное железо, разные глюки
<hampman> всем привет
<SergeyIT> неси
<xSnooPx> Такой вопрос, возможно ли сделать дамп Apache2 PHP MySQL и развернуть на новой машине?
<SergeyIT> не донес (
<SergeyIT> xSnooPx, может всю ось перенести, не?
<romansyroezhkin> xSnooPx: ну сдампи базу данных скопируй корень сайта или сайтов и перенеси все на другую систему
<xSnooPx> сатанинская mediawiki весь день голову выносит. При загрузке главной страницы пустой бланк :(
<Vimer> ÏÎ ÐÓÑÑÊÈ ØÏÐÅÕÀÅÒÅ?
<ubuntuhelp> Vimer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xSnooPx> и дампил и так копировал, итог один. Грежу только на PHP и MySQL
<romansyroezhkin> у тебя база то нормально перенеслась
<share> help Vimer in Russian pls.
<Vimer> ýé
<SergeyIT> Vimer, парлекаем
<Vimer> ïî ðóññêè êòî-íèáóäü øàðèò?
<ubuntuhelp> Vimer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|rapidsp|> только иврит
<share> help Vimer in russian.
<SergeyIT> Vimer, по-русски только в UTF-8
<share> Vimer: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<share> use it
<chik> Всем привет! Помогите настроить звук в скайпе в ubuntu 10.10 -64
<SergeyIT> chik, 1) включить компутер...
<mpa3b> ыв
<chik> SergeyIT, не может быть!!!! так просто
<SergeyIT> ага, просто. А бубен есть?
<mpa3b> чёрт, ребят, а у меня почему-то цвет сбился в видео... 8( все стали синекожими. как в аватаре
<mpa3b> это HUE сбилось. чёрт.
<sharikoff> синерожими
<sharikoff> а не синекожими
<sharikoff> =)
<mpa3b> sharikoff: нет синекожими. руки тоже синии.
<mpa3b> а по делу кто скажет?
<baltazor> всем привет, подключил микрофон sven mk-100 но ОСь еще не ребутил , звука нет
<baltazor> куда глянуть видит ли убунту сей микрофон
<SergeyIT> mpa3b, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=105430.0
<san4o> baltazor: а колонки ось у тебя видит ? )
<sharikoff> дверь видит
<baltazor> san4o: и колонки и уши видит
<sharikoff> на кухню
<baltazor> видать надо ребут таки (
 * san4o в непонятках ищет маны как кампилить драйвер на колонки =)))
 * himik сочувствует san4o, ибо сам когда-то сидел и долго думал как компилить драйвер для мышиного коврика
 * |rapidsp| использует свободный драйвер ковра, встроенный в ядро
<mpa3b> SergeyIT: ну, гуглить умеешь? только решения там нет. до решения в последнем посту я догадался и сам. только действует он только до нового фильма.
<baltazor> ребут не помог
<baltazor> сакс....
<SKonst> лол
<SergeyIT> mpa3b, когда-то искал свое, но видел много подобных (синих) тем на разных форумах
<mpa3b> SergeyIT: блин... чёртово обновление иксов... я уже и систему снёс, поставил заново. а толку. опять обновил. теперь и доки тормозит и ещё и видео по оттенку сместилось.
<SKonst> baltazor, а не приходила мысль в голову в микшере настроечки покрутить?
<baltazor> SKonst: знать бы еще как туда попасть :D
<baltazor> плин
<baltazor> штекер удлинителя не вставлен
<baltazor> .........
<SKonst> baltazor, можно фкансоле набрать alsamixer
<CyberHedgehog> Добрый день! Помогите решить такуюпроблему: при установке программ в ubuntu 10.10 вылетает "Ошибка пакетной операции".
<baltazor> работает)
<baltazor> штекер не был вставлен :(
<baltazor> пичаль....
<SergeyIT> baltazor, а здесь один обиделся, когда я ему посоветовал включить комп. (
<baltazor> SergeyIT: гггг
<SKonst> лучше выключить )
<baltazor> та делал чистку компа
<baltazor> и видать завтыкал вставить штекер
<sharikoff> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/878283/0769ac8d1d7c.gif гы
<mpa3b> иииха справилисья!
<only_you> sharikoff: сурово.. :-D
<CyberHedgehog> Добрый день! Помогите решить такую проблему: устанавливал пакет alsa-driver-linuxant, и вылетела "Ошибка пакетной операции". Теперь при установке любой программы вылетает эта ошибка.
<sharikoff> запили мне на ночь мама хочешь левой хочешь правой
<sharikoff> CyberHedgehog: колись
<sharikoff> ты недоустановил да?
<sharikoff> свет погас или мамка комп вырубила?
<sharikoff> неважно вобщем.. главное пакет недоустановился .. так?
<Lorgus> на работу иногда таскаю ноут.... включаю транс... наров в акуе... дядьке скоро 50 транс слушает...
<CyberHedgehog> ну да пакет этот не стал. да не, комп никто не вырубал.
<Lorgus> sharikoff, hi
<sharikoff> давай еще раз с консоли
<sharikoff> sudo apt-get -f install пакет
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<CyberHedgehog> прошу прошения за глупый вопрос, а как поставить из консоли пакет, который находится на жестком?
<Lorgus> CyberHedgehog, dpkg -i имя
<Lorgus> имя пакета
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  тут проще спросить.. а если кому то не в лом то ответит
<sharikoff> а вот зря
<sharikoff> 5 сек в гуглах и 90% вопросов снимается
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  че пристал... мне лично тут спросить удобнее
<sharikoff> !q1 | Lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  а матом ругаться неприлично
<mountt> привет, подскажите пожалуйста, такая ситуация, захожу по RDP через GnomeRDP на удалённый комп и при смене раскладки начинается ерунда со спец символами, так например # не пропечатывается, а вместо него какой-нить левый спец символ. Как я понял, при смене расклад
<mountt> ки п
<mountt>  одставляются не стандартные EN RU ф всевозможные раскладки AU JA PT IT и т.п. из-за этого беда со спец символами, запятыми, вопросами, слэшами, они пропадают со своих привычных мест в виду смены раскладки на чужую... В чём может быть проблема, как решить?
<mpa3b> ребят, а как отследить причину почему docky тормозит?
<Lorgus> лять.. с таким ником даж общаться не хочется
<CyberHedgehog> ошибка http://itpaste.ru/436228
<Offoffoff> mountt: надо раскладку исправить...
<|rapidsp|> mountt: на форуме очень популярная тема
<|rapidsp|> CyberHedgehog: глупый вопрос, а зачем альсу из деба ставить?
<sharikoff> Building modules for the 2.6.35-24-generic kernel, please wait... done.
<sharikoff> ERROR: Build failed. Please review the build log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.23447.log
<sharikoff> мало ли
<sharikoff> мож не увидел
<mountt> Offoffoff, а как исправить? а где тема?
<sharikoff> на форуме
<Offoffoff> mountt: у меня в блоге даже где-то была запись
<|rapidsp|> CyberHedgehog: а ваще, скорее всего хедеры ядра установить нада
<mountt> кинешься ссылкой?
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: потихой пропиарился ..=)
<mountt> и на каком форуме?
<Offoffoff> mountt: http://www.juick.com/Offoffoff Советую тоже завести.
<Offoffoff> mountt: как на каком? forum.ubuntu.ru
<Offoffoff> mountt: ты вообще на http://www.ubuntu.ru был?
<CyberHedgehog> да у меня на ноуте проблема - выход на наушники не работает изначально. в нете нашел похожую проблему, которая исправляется этим пакетом.
<Offoffoff> mountt: сходи еще на http://www.ubuntologia.ru
<Offoffoff> mountt: узнаешь много интересного.
<CyberHedgehog> увидел, но ничего не понял
<UNIm95> есть у кого инвайт на хабр?
<|rapidsp|> CyberHedgehog: пакет linux-headers.... установлен?
<Nebulosa> UNIm95: пиши статьи - дадут
<UNIm95> Nebulosa про убунту никому не интересно
<mountt> Offoffoff, у тебя не могу найти тему проэто
<Nebulosa> malamut пишет, всем интересно
<UNIm95> так у меня есть опыт создания системы для домохозяйки
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: а космонавты то не спят =)
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: эээм?
<sharikoff> у тя ссыль на вебкамеру на мкс
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ты про канал с МКС?
<sharikoff> угу
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: сейчас
<UNIm95> Nebulosa знаю офигенные статейки
<sharikoff> плавают там себе понимаешь..
<CyberHedgehog> есть такой: linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic
<Offoffoff> ваааааа
<sharikoff> =))
<Offoffoff> правда ч/б
<sharikoff> опа тетка
<Lorgus> sharikoff, мне вчера бамбер оторвали задний... =0(((
<sharikoff> кнопки жмет какие то.. походу нам дец..
<sharikoff> Lorgus: =) как так?
<|rapidsp|> CyberHedgehog: тогда смотри /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.23447.log - может там че есть
<Lorgus> sharikoff, из снега вытаскивали.... накатанная дорога именно подо мной провалилась... лять..
<sharikoff> фига они там все опухшие.. походу праздники прошли не зря
<CyberHedgehog> есть такие ошибки http://itpaste.ru/436395
<sharikoff> скомпиль руками
<sharikoff> быстрее будет
<CyberHedgehog> спасибо за советы. буду ковырять)
<bogdan> привет. как через терминал регулировать звук? например задать 50% громкости
<PingWIN4IK> актуально
<SergeyIT> bogdan, на колонке ручку повернуть, не ?
<|rapidsp|> миксер какой нить поставить
<bogdan> ноутбук. тоесть колонки встроенные.
<bogdan> имеется ввиду стандартный ползунок на гномо панели. как резулировать звук системы не через него, а через консольную команду?
<|rapidsp|> bogdan: aumix поставить... тока почитай гденить, не испортит ли он тебе текущую звуковую систему
<bogdan> спасибо
<|rapidsp|> вроде работает :)
<NiCloAy> всем привет
<NiCloAy> у кого есть опыт из virsh конектится к serial console?
<skai> и тишина
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: use putty or cu
<skai> sharikoff: artus ыпч
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: правильно будет use putty or die
<artus> skai, sharikoff qqqqq
<skai> sharikoff: нука обматери меня:)
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: сu -l /dev/ttyS0 -s9600
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: не совсем понял. из virsh звать putty или die??? ^)
<artus> die через путю из вирша )
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: а зачем тебе... аааа
<sharikoff> попутал
<sharikoff> виртуалки?
<NiCloAy> ага.
<sharikoff> cu
<NiCloAy> вобще я правильно понимаю, что я получу доступ к одному из терминалу?
<skai> artus: и ты мя начинай материть
<NiCloAy> или надо в самих гестах еще что то ставить?
<sharikoff> вирш -консоль управления виртуалками
<sharikoff> какую те консоль надо?
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: одного из guest-ов
<NiCloAy> одной из виртуалки. (чтоб по vnc  кней не конектится, пока ssh не настроен)
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: коннект возможен только на физическую консоль
<sharikoff> а виртуалка-фейк
<sharikoff> ее нет
<sharikoff> она только кажется
<NiCloAy> неее.. - ты не прав
<sharikoff> докажи
<NiCloAy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Access
<artus> virt-manager запускай
<NiCloAy> только у меня это не получается
<skai> artus: http://itmages.com/image/view/103524/e067fb0a
<NiCloAy> artus: иксов нет
<artus> ааа
<NiCloAy> блин...
<NiCloAy> я понял.. "Configure a Serial Console in the Guest" меня проглючило... - я думал это на хосте делать надо
<NiCloAy> все... вопрос снят.
<skai> artus: как тебе менюшенька?:)
<sharikoff> фигня
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: а ви таки тяготеете к...чему?:)
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг.
<NiCloAy> можно из консоли по имени linux-овой машины узнать его ip, если это имя в dns нет ?
<NiCloAy> или узнать ip одной из guest с хоста ?
<skai> sharikoff: хотя бы игры тебе по вкусу?:)
<sharikoff> skai: да
<sharikoff> про птичек которые свиней мочат
<skai> sharikoff: эммм...это которая?
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: nmap -sT подсеть  -покажет всех живых
<sharikoff> skai: http://shop.angrybirds.com/collections/birds
<sharikoff> вот эти птички
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: это всех которые в сети.
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: или можно взять только которые через bridge-utils?
<skai> sharikoff: осмос неплох:)голодные клетки рулят
<sharikoff> NiCloAy: накрайняк на хосте можно пасмареть хмльку
<sharikoff> с настройками виртуалки
<NiCloAy> sharikoff: дак dumpxml только mac показывает
<sharikoff> да ладно
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> ип внутри
<NiCloAy> ща.. погляжу.. там помоему в virsh дофига команд по сетям, может что и покажет
<bogdan> ребята, у меня под роутером два компа убунту 10.10(( но я не знаю как открыть доступ от одного к другому и наоборот
<SergeyIT> bogdan, в наутилусе, свойства папки - страница шаре
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ, короче беда) Скачал я deb пакет, кликаю на него дважды, и мне просто открывает архив .deb и все(
<Kinder-Pingvi> что за батва?:)
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<black_cat> Kinder-Pingvi: правая кнопка мыши, Открыть в программе: менеджер пакетов GDebi
<bogdan> SergeyIT, выбрал папку загальнодоступні , свойства, вкладка общий доступ. отметил галку открыть общий доступ. вылезло сообщение что что-то не установлено. предложило установить. установилась Самба. что дальше?
<Kinder-Pingvi> black_cat: а в кубунте?
<black_cat> ой не знаю. но идея где-то та же должна быть. на крайняк в консольке sudo dpkg -i пакет.deb
<SergeyIT> bogdan, повторить, то есть расшарить
 * sharikoff полностью выпилил из убунты иксы и гнома
 * sharikoff думает что теперь ей сожно пользоваться
<sharikoff> *можно
<sharikoff> =)
<KroArtem> Всем добрый вечер, здесь кто-нибудь пользуется (по крайней мере пытается) Ubuntu 11.04 alpha?
<mountt> нет, но интересно
<Nebulosa> нет, а зачем?
<vitalik> Есть кто из россии?
<vitalik> кто нибудь говорит по руссски?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> никто
<vitalik> Здесь тип можно задавать вопроссы по убунте?
<SKonst> vitalik, what?
<KroArtem> Ок, тогда следующий вопрос : куда слать багрепорты по поводу альфа версии? Забодали сегофолты gtranslator'а и x-chat'a
<KroArtem> сегфолты*
<xopek> я бы таких багрепортеров душил
<KroArtem> с чего бы это?
<SKonst> чото шариков вспомнился. он тоже бы душил
<patron> чото
<jah-man> всем ку. можно ли как нибудь реализовать управление компом с 10.10 на борту, с телефона? желательно через интернеты..
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> через ssh
<jah-man> а как?..
<sharikoff> ssh user@комп с 10.10 на борту
<jah-man> О_о блин не понял. объясняю: есть смарт от нокии и комп. хочу компом с телефона рулить. ну там торренты запустить, еще чего по мелочи. как?..
<sharikoff> через ssh
<sharikoff> !ssh
<sharikoff> !ssh
<sharikoff> =)
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<sharikoff>  кури
<jah-man> блиин...спасибо за наставление.
<sharikoff> данимазашо
<jah-man> с украины?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нет
<SKonst> москаль. просто сало любит
<sharikoff> plymouthd чо за зверь?
<jah-man> :D ну так то я тоже сало люблю...и на четверть хохол О_о
<sharikoff> убил я его
<sharikoff> не нужен он
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: это как readahead
<sharikoff> всякой фигни напихали
<jah-man> а консольные торрент клиенты есть?
<KroArtem> rtottent
<KroArtem> rtorrent*
<jah-man> спс
<Nebulosa> tramnsmission
<jah-man> теперь доволен. аки сытый бегемот.
<gavaets> hi all!
<gavaets> Подскажите, кто-то устанавливал sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<himik> не помню точно, но вроде они ставятся при при install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gavaets> Проблема в том, что при установке терминал выдает окно с предложение принять лицензионное соглашение, но ввести ничегоне могу :(
<skrishi> =)
<Nebulosa> Use tab, gavaets!
<mountt> а кто-нибудь знает, как увеличить область границы окна за которую хватается курсор мыши?
<mountt> а то там зона в 1пиксель, и чтобы изменить размер окна мышкой приходится порой изрядно повозиться
<mountt> как то же это должно настраиваться?
<mountt> делать поля границы окон визуально шире - не вариант
<mountt> убого
<mountt> хочется именно невидимую область захвата увеличить
<Nebulosa> зажимаешь alt и возишь мышкой окно за любое его место
<skrishi> он про ту область где границы изменять, а не перетаскивать окно ))
<mountt> не, Дим, неудобно с альтом
<skrishi> о_О
<mountt> skrishi, ага
<skrishi> mountt: перетаскивать?
<mountt> именно менять размер окна за края
<mountt> вернее с альтом удобно именно перетаскивать, а вот менять размер окна не удобно мышкой по сторонам
<skrishi> ну, альт никак не влияет не а изменение размеров )
<mountt> понятное дело
<mountt> тем более если тянешь мышкой
<mountt> Nebulosa, Дим
<Nebulosa> внезапне
<mountt> не знаешь как поправить такое?
<Nebulosa> тогда тему смени
<Nebulosa> чтоб границы пожирнее были
<mountt> не ты не понял
<mountt> границы должны быть вообще минимальные
<mountt> так и стоит сейчас
<mountt> а вот невидимая область за которую можно таскать чтобы была такая какую задам
<Nebulosa> 8|
<mountt> о да
<mountt> есть ещё такой баг мерзкий, когда в убунте хватаешь окно за заголовок - оно срывается и хватается окно которое под текущим окном если есть такое
<mountt> вообще бесит
<mountt> с альтом не всегда хватаю )
<Anton2d> А у меня еще беда в 10.04, пытаюсь увеличить курсор мыши в настройках темы, увеличивается не везде
<Anton2d> в 10.10 работало а в 10.04 никак.
<gerard1> Всем привет!
<gerard1> Есть тут кто нибудь у кого nForce chipset и AMD Turion 64 x2 ??
<gerard1> !nforce
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nforce'
<gerard1> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<gerard1> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='amd'
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<gerard1> Алёёёё....
<gerard1> Есть кто живой тут?
<gerard1> У мну 1 вопросик всего лишь... ребят!
<gerard1> злые вы... но я не уйду от вас!
<XuMuK> ку
<gerard1> Ку
<gerard1> Откуда такой слэнг?
<gerard1> Играешь доту?
<XuMuK> про нвидиа и амд я прочитал, но хз что сказать... у меня интел
<XuMuK> нет, не играю...
<gerard1> Жаль...
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Ти гидеее всезнайка...
<Offoffoff> gerard1: и
<XuMuK> ооо... начали просыпацо)
<gerard1> Offoffoff: У мну вАпрос на 5 баллов...
<Offoffoff> ну ты же знаешь: сюда $5 - на http://www.ubuntology.ru
<gerard1> Offoffoff: На железе с AMD Turion 64 x2 на nForce чипсете что нить нужно стороннее
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Неее туды не пойду... всё равно что в попу послал...
<Offoffoff> gerard1: а у меня икра закончилась... и хеннеси. Как быть?
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Я уже поставил... сейчас на нём сижу, обновляюсь пока, потом поставлю на видео дрова так как тут нвидиа....
<Offoffoff> gerard1: ничего не нужно для этой конфы.
<Offoffoff> gerard1: ты поставил x32?
<gerard1> да
<gerard1> дурак?
<Offoffoff> gerard1: сколько памяти?
<gerard1> x64 влом качать было...
<gerard1> 3 GB
<artus> x64 не нужно
<gerard1> У мну на C2D 2.2 c 4GB стоит тоже 32... тоже дурак?
<Offoffoff> gerard1: когда заимеешь 8 гигов - тогда будет эффективней x64
<Offoffoff> gerard1: накати там  -pae ядро
<gerard1> но это скоро произойдёт
<Offoffoff> gerard1: чтобы пользовать ВСЕ 4 гига
<gerard1> когда выйдут оперативы 4ГБ одним модулем для ноутов
<gerard1> У мну пае стоит...\
<gerard1> Яж спрашивал, почему при этом обновлении у мну не грузится система, ты мне ответил после обновления переставь дрова на видео
<gerard1> Я всё сделал, и всё работает
<gerard1> СПС кстати))
<avas> Всем!!!!
<gerard1> а для моего нфорс чипсета ничего точно не нужно стороннего?
<SKonst> x32 rip
<gerard1> И тебе!!!
<avas> Есть два вопросика мож кто подскажет
<gerard1> Я сча вернусь... на ребут мну отправляют((
<gerard1> Говори...
<avas> GOOGL - непомог :-(
<artus> !ask | avas
<ubuntuhelp> avas: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<gerard1> Послушаю как Offoffoff вновь что нибудь посоветует полезное
<gerard1> Артус ты злой!
<gerard1> Очень злой...
<artus> gerard1, есть такое )
<gerard1> Ты любишь тыкать людей носом!
<avas> Модем ZTE mf 626  после минуты работы отключается
<avas> Система 10:04
<avas> Второй вопрос
<artus> gerard1, но в прописные ж истины)
<artus> avas, что в логах ?
<Offoffoff> gerard1: для чипсета - не надо. А для видяхи - надо. Ибо пропритарщина
<artus> messages и syslog на paste.pro
<avas> Просто отключается
<avas> Диод горит красным
<gerard1> Offoffoff: про видео я вкурсе... я нахлебался уже с нвидией вдоволь...
<Offoffoff> avas: просто посмотри в интернетах
<artus> логи говорю показывай)
<avas> И система перестаёт видеть
<Offoffoff> avas: это происки провайдера
<Offoffoff> avas: перепрошивай модем правильной прошивкой
<artus> Offoffoff, чевой ?
<avas> Логи щас глянем
<artus> за советы прошивать модем руки отрывать надо
<Offoffoff> avas: и поимеешь счастие
<avas> Прошивки неработают вообще
<gerard1> Offoffoff прав, 100% проша... У мну на 627 так же было...
<gerard1> Прошил и всё норм...
<avas> Доходят до 95 % и выкидывают ошибку
<Offoffoff> avas: модем не будет сбрасываться раз в минуту и станет работать у всех провайдеров
<Offoffoff> avas: гноби провайдера.
<Offoffoff> avas: ты это сделал?
<avas> Перепробовал на 5-ти компах реакция одинакова
<Offoffoff> avas: написал гневное письмо, что пойдешь в суд?
<gerard1> avas: Модем чейный?
<Offoffoff> avas: они нарушают твои права потребителя.
<gerard1> avas: И провайдер кто?
<avas> Ну если накроется будет мой :-)
<avas> Beeline
<Offoffoff> avas: Кстати в суд можно и сходить. И выиграешь.
<artus> хм...
<gerard1> avas: Твой? На коробочке написано было твоё имя?
<artus> Offoffoff, а zte на столько суровы что их можно шить в хвост и в гриву?
<gerard1> avas: Или же всё таки модэм от какого нить оператора?\
<avas> artus - напомни пожалста Где там логи разыскать ? ЧТото голова туго сообр
<Offoffoff> artus: да. Шить можно всё.
<artus> avas, /var/log
<Offoffoff> avas: или посмотри прогу - может кто уже чего написал
<Offoffoff> avas: чтобы будить модем раз в минуту.
<Offoffoff> avas: кажется я такое видел где-то. Скриптик на питоне.
<gerard1> Есть проги, но с ними модем работает только ЖИПИЭРЭС... но стабильно
<avas> Гуглил - ненашёл Ткните носом - буду признателен
<artus> avas, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39060.0
<Offoffoff> avas: без обид... ищу только за деньги.
<Offoffoff> avas: платить сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<avas> Какие обиды :-)
<avas> Просто запарился ужо
<artus> avas, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39060.msg330198#msg330198
<artus> avas, и ниче не надо шить )
<Offoffoff> artus: эти действия ~ прошивке
<avas> Вот те два файла которые тут предлагают снести - снёс тотал командером с плагином
<avas> Файлов - нету
<avas> А вырубается всё равно
<artus> а нафиг такие модемы брать?
<avas> ПАдарак однака :-)
<artus> avas, ну вот как бе на дефолтной прошивке у народа оно работаеть
<avas> Вот и засада то что прошивальщик свою работу до конца не ддоделывает
<avas> 95-98% и ошибку выдаёт
<artus> ну вот поэтому шить зло) если можно и так вылечить  )
<avas> Согласен - я уже рад бы хоть как нить а оно никак :-(
<Offoffoff> до конца читайте http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39060.msg359260#msg359260
<gerard1> (00:23:08) **(^--^)**: другой модем ставил, просто если люнекс так антивиря же нет чтобы он блокировал
<gerard1> Спросил блондинку в аське))
<artus> Offoffoff, тык дело то в том что он уже чейто шил на него и ниразу не успешно
<Offoffoff> artus: надо найти грамотного прошивальщика, заплатить ему и иметь счастие.
<artus> вобщем мутные кие то зте )
<gerard1> У мну 627, я шил и всё путём...
<avas> Грамотный прошивальщик сообщил тот же рез-тат
<avas> Вобщем продолжаю бится
<avas> Мож чего и .......
<gerard1> Я модемов 200 прошил ZTE MF 627 (мтс) отвязывал так сказать на местного оператора...
<gerard1> Ты как шил?
<gerard1> Я через проводок с кнопочкой...
<gerard1> То есть для того чтобы прошить, мне нужно было перевести его в довнлоад режим, и только потом шить его сначала кастомкой, потом уже нормальной прошей... и только тогда он у меня заработал как положено...
<gerard1> А те файлы что ты удалил, это всего лиш флажки автозагрузки.... их не обязательно удалять, так как есть модсвич
<avas> Вопросик 2   Есть wifi карточка WNC0301. в debian'e работает в режиме ad-hoc  в ubuntu 10:04  только managed куда копать подскажтите?
<avas> gerard1 Я без кнопочки пробовал
<avas> В режим download уходит
<avas> и возвращается а на последнем этапе окошко красное
<avas> И говорит попробуйте в другой раз
<Offoffoff> avas: в настройки nm
<avas> И что там????
<avas> Уже подумываю выкинуть оное хозяйство
<avas> Достало больно
<avas> :-)
<avas> Хотя настроить всё же желание больше
<artus> и прально) бери e1550 и будеть те щастье )
<avas> :-)
<avas> Сдаваться нехочется :-)
<rapidsp> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc - как то так :)
<avas> rapidsp- пытался - всё к чему пришёл - режим не поддерживается
<Offoffoff> avas: просто предварительно надо вырубить nm
<avas> РАботаю исключительно в консоли  Иксы не загружены NM- тоже
<Offoffoff> уверен?
<avas> ну как бы вроде да
<avas> просто был дебиан там всё работало
<artus> ну он такой )
<avas> :-(
<resurection> Как htop заставить выводить только нуны мне процесс? Вот так работае как надо: top
<resurection> Как htop заставить выводить только нуны мне процесс? Вот так работае как надо: top | grep apache2
<resurection> а для Htop так не рабоае :(
<Offoffoff> ну и используй yop
<Offoffoff> top
<resurection> ооо. точняк. Начал разбираться, и сравнительный анализ показал, что кто-то из них нагло врёт. top показывать "tasks 187 total", а htop показывает "tasks 280 total"
 * resurection не понимает, как так...
<Offoffoff> Никто не делал общий доступ до сканера?
<denis-net> наверное, так и не делается, стандартными средствами
<Offoffoff> должно
<denis-net> может, только специальной программой?
<Offoffoff> в linux - все файлы
<Offoffoff> устройство - тоже файл
<denis-net> а, если расшарить фалы через самбу ?
<denis-net> или ftp
<Offoffoff> неее
<denis-net> а как тогда?
<Offoffoff> что-то другое
<Offoffoff> что-то типо сокетов
<denis-net> ну тогда, самому писать сервер-клиент
<Offoffoff> да должно быть готовое решение
<CoBa> Есть кто ?
<GeoL> Я пришел!
<Offoffoff> !ask > CoBa
<ubuntuhelp> CoBa, please see my private message
<denis-net> Кто нибудь пользовался iwconfig
<gerard1> Я мегакрут... я поставил дрова на видео))
<Offoffoff> компизка заиграла?
<GeoL> Никто не подскажет, почему при удалении Firefox одновременно вместо него ставятся abrouser и epiphane-brouser?
<resurection> Offoffoff: Может посмотреть как сделано к роутерах с принтсервером?
<Offoffoff> GeoL: какбэ без браузера скучно сейчас же ж
<Offoffoff> GeoL: отключи "Ставить рекоммендуемые"
<denis-net> почему, после переустановки network-manager не работает его слкжба
<Offoffoff> resurection: socat
<GeoL> так Opera стоит
<GeoL> Offoffoff: попробую
<Offoffoff> GeoL: опера некошерна
<skrishi> а где лежит ман на нм?
<Offoffoff> GeoL: систем просто терпит её присутствие
<GeoL> Offoffoff: зато эффективна
<denis-net> man network-manager
<Offoffoff> GeoL: и в любой момент может послать в лес
<CoBa> Короче - я в лине не шарю . У меня проблема - стояла убунту , я как друг линуксоид  показал, обновил её через консоль до кубунту , после перезагрузки он просит cpu name  и пароль ... Это что ?  Почему то что было раньше не подходит ?
<Offoffoff> ну вспоминай пароль-то
<gerard1> GeoL: Нихрена опера не эфективна...
<gerard1> GeoL: Хром рулит...
<denis-net> под рутом passwd имя_пользователя - сменит пароль
<Sergey_IT> CoBa, обновить до кубунту нельзя
<CoBa> Дак старое не подходит - то подчем раньше входил
<skrishi> denis-net: спасибо )
<gerard1> GeoL: А опера потихонечку сруливает
<CoBa> Ну перешел*
<GeoL> Кому как. У меня она и почта, и RSS, и чат и еще много чего
<denis-net> useradd user_name -p  password_you - создаст новый польщователь
<Sergey_IT> CoBa, поставь по новой
<CoBa> Мне лень идти в соседний дом за диском :-D
<denis-net> не у  кого не возникала проблема такая с network-manager
<CoBa> Там и живет этот друг , а диск мои
<CoBa> Й
<denis-net> dc сети посоветуйте
<GeoL> Offoffoff: Не нашел, где отключить "ставить рекомендуемые"
<Offoffoff> synaptic же ж
<Offoffoff> или man apt-get
<GeoL> В настройках синаптика нет
<CoBa> Короче ладно я лучше спать пойду)
<skrishi> всёравно не нахлжу
<Offoffoff> есть
<GeoL> лезу в ман
<skrishi> man nm - это понятно, а как его от туда выковырять, что бы можно было перевести?
<Offoffoff> skrishi: открой его в хелпе
<artus> man nm > zzz
<Offoffoff> skrishi: нажми на вопросик и вбей в строчку man nm
<Offoffoff> skrishi: artus прав
<san4o> CoBa: а почему друг линуксоид не показал как эго теперь включать ?
<skrishi> ща попробую.. спасибо
<skrishi> да,в  хелпе нашёл
<skrishi> artus: а что добиваешься man nm > zzz?
<artus> skrishi, оно те сбросит ман в zzz
<artus> потом открываеш zzz и переводиш ) или читаеш) или распечатываеш и на стены клеиш )
<skrishi> а ззз где будет лежать? ))
<artus> а ты угадай)
<artus> там откуда запустиш )
<skrishi> блин, угадал )
<skrishi> artus: круто, спасибо
<skrishi> а что такое DDLs?
<skrishi> For PE format files this indicates that the symbol is in a section specific to the implementation of DLLs.  For ELF format files this indicates that the symbol is an indirect function.  This is a GNU extension to the standard set of ELF symbol types.  It indicates a symbol which if referenced by a relocation does not evaluate to its  address, but instead must be invoked at runtime.  The runtime execution will then return the value to be used in the relocatio
<Galaxy2000> dynamic link library
<Galaxy2000> нэ ?
<artus> все уже сеебе собрали mc с кучей цветов? ))
<skrishi> а что такое мк?
<artus> Midnight Commander
<skrishi> Galaxy2000: не, думаю это тут не причем.. это настройки nm
 * artus хоть и не пользуетцо но посмотреть интересно )
<skrishi> artus: а зачем он нужен?
<StetsyukIA_> Всем Доброго времени суток
<artus> skrishi, ну он то не нужен, но чтоб был)
<skrishi> привет
<skrishi> аа.. ну тогда нужно )))
<StetsyukIA_> впервіе слішу что Midnight Commander ненужен
<Galaxy2000> ну дык
<Galaxy2000> на винде мб и ненужен
<skrishi> у меня сегодня рторент захотел обновиться.. и после этого мне пришлось его снести, ибо он обновиться не мог.. какието зависимости там были нарушены, и при этом он их не мог исправить
<StetsyukIA_> в винде тотал командером юзаем
<skrishi> вешал мне систему гад )))
<skrishi> такчто хватит с меня пока програм которые мне не нужны ))
<StetsyukIA_> мне в линуксе только мторента нехватает
<skrishi> почему?
<StetsyukIA_> нет достойной замены
<artus> StetsyukIA_, дык есть же
<san4o> StetsyukIA_: везучий ...
<Sergey_IT> зачем свистелки в мс, лучше бы функционал дополняли (
<StetsyukIA_> и что?
<Galaxy2000> а свистелки это нефункционал ?
<skrishi> она санаты свистель умеет? ))
<StetsyukIA_> <Sergey_IT а какого функционала вам не хватает?
<Galaxy2000> что есть свистелка и как определить её ? =)
<rapidsp> в луркморе определение :)
<artus> StetsyukIA_, rtorrent + rutorrent в качестве веб интерфейса, даи мторент есть нативный под линь )
<artus> уже давно как  )
<Sergey_IT> StetsyukIA_, я крузадером пользуюсь... по обсуждениям на форуме мс еще недопилен
<artus> а причем тут крузадер к mc ?
<Galaxy2000> «звонки и свистки», в просторечии обычно именуемые «прибамбасами» или «пизделушками». =)
<artus> ты еще с наутилусом сравни
<artus> @voice Galaxy2000
<Galaxy2000> суров
<san4o> Sergey_IT: мс уже дедушка пожилой. все что нужно он вроде делает. чего ему не хватает ??
<Sergey_IT> artus, наутилус тоже еще пилить и пилить...
<artus> Sergey_IT, да и не нужен он )
<rapidsp> вы еще тунар вспомните :)
<artus> а че его вспоминать ) работаеть и кушат не просит)
<StetsyukIA_> san4o солидарен с вами, мне миднайта хватает вполне, еще ниразу небыло ниодной притензии, кто в винде юзает фар тот к МС притензий не имеет
<Sergey_IT> san4o, не думаю, что все. А вот излишняя цветность ни к чему, глаза только портить
<rapidsp> еще б он кушать просил :)
<artus> как оказалось он даже с дропбоксом умееть работать)
<Galaxy2000> не может быть
<artus> Sergey_IT, а у тя все вокруг монохромное чтоль? и ль цветов глаза портятцо?
<artus> *от
<san4o> фар думаю все в свое время юзали ? и как цветность не мешала ? =)))
<Sergey_IT> artus, все в спокойных тонах, без излишеств
<artus> глаза сломать можно от дефолтной вырвиглазном чмней темы с белым и розовым текстом
<Sergey_IT> san4o, не все
<artus> Sergey_IT, http://habrastorage.org/storage/1e711cc3/8f5eacbb/1bf3f373/5e7b43fa.png где здесь излишества и буйные тона?
<artus>  в кои то веки все файлы можно раскрасить для наглядности)
<donattt> оба
<rapidsp> ну это и баш умеет :)
<donattt> Есть тут использующие xfce?
<rapidsp> хм... а чейта у меня в крузадере не раскрашено...
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, а там есть?
<rapidsp> должно быть наверн
<donattt> i need help
<artus> !ask | donattt
<ubuntuhelp> donattt: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Adska> аве, народ. Быстрый вопрос: как оракл заинсталлить?
<donattt> таг таг таг
<Galaxy2000> быстрый ответ : молча =)
<donattt> в xfce у меня стоит алса. Но что-то звук тихий
<artus> добавь громкости)
<donattt> alsamixer вроде ок все
<Adska> Молча тем более не получается. Мне тут уже посоветовали (виндусятник) "крякнуть" >.<
<GeoL> Offoffoff:Все очень запущено. При любых вариантах насильно ставит abrouser
<donattt> Adska: я думаю у тебя не получится
<Adska> А я думаю, что нет другого выхода.
<donattt> Adska: устройся на пару мес дворником и купи виндоус 7. все.
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, угу
<Adska> donattt: Могу посоветовать тебе того же, говорят, проблемы со звуком и вообще alsa пропадают.
<artus> @voice donattt
<gerard1> ку
<donattt> Adska: мне не поможет ибо комп старый.
<Adska> нууу, тогда место дворника и мальчика-"горничной" тебе в помощь.
<Lorgus> лан... спать пора
<rapidsp> donattt: pcm на максимуме?
<artus> @voice Adska
<Adska> Типа с повышением.
<donattt> rapidsp: там с чего то одна настройка , называется общий. а всяких центр, псм и прочего нет. это на алсе. на пулсе есть, но через него звук не играет
<rapidsp> уверен?
<Sergey_IT> Adska, а на оф сайте нет?
<donattt> rapidsp: сейчас найду..
<rapidsp> попробуй так пульсу покрутить
<Adska> Sergey_IT: офсайт мало чем помог в свое время. надо быстро и четко, а не сидеть и залипать перед монитором.
<Adska> ща попробуем иначе >.<
<Sergey_IT> Adska, быстро только прыщики вскакивают
<rapidsp> Adska: оф.дока - кратчайший путь, проверено :)
<Adska> rapidsp: Не всегда действенный =/
<Adska> на счет прыщиков не знаю, не проверяла
<Adska> Доверюсь твоему опыту
<kunni> привет, друзья
<StetsyukIA> прив
<donattt> rapidsp: хм. после ребута появился алса аплет, в икфсе миксере есть каналы эти все. А какие именно нужно отметить галочкой?
<kunni> Adska: оо, девачго? Бонжур, мадам!
 * kunni шаркает ножкой... 
<rapidsp> donattt: как минимум pcm
<Adska> .. отозвалось кунни =)
<Adska> Где-то должны учить, что с евочками на лиуксе нельзя общаться.
<kunni> Adska: о, миледи, вы заблуждаетесь...
<rapidsp> Adska: пофиг, здесь народ беспринцыпный :)
<Adska> Та я в курсах, какой здесь народ.
<rapidsp> )
<StetsyukIA> donattt попробуй OSS, иногда помагает когда алса не катит
<kunni> вспомнить хотя бы Котю, отличная девушка-линуксоидша... приятно с ней поболтать...
<ink_away> ga
<ink_away> пф
<Adska> когда в хорошем настроении - мей би
<Adska> то есть может быть
<donattt> StetsyukIA: вообще не помню что это такое
<ink_away> я уже знаю трех линуксоидш, которые сами решили перейти в нашу веру
<ink_away> в смысле в реале знаю
<Adska> о, начинается.. Кто больше знает девушек-линуксоидш
<donattt> rapidsp: псм подкрутил. звук прибавился. А если выставить на полную то звук коверкается. Что-то подобное вспоминается на убунтах версии 8.х
<kunni> вот такие мы, мужыки
<Galaxy2000> a я девушек виндузятников знаю  :D
<Adska> Главное, что девушки.
<kunni> Adska:  ммм, смею спросить, а отчего же настроение-то плохое?
<rapidsp> donattt: ну не выставляй на полную :)
<Adska> Остальное вторично
<rapidsp> точн
<skrishi> а какая разница между девушкой и мужиком если она в люнексе?
<Adska> kunni: Сессия на носу? Запала на профессоршу? святой оракл отказывает мне в послушании
<skrishi> линуксе*
<Adska> ?
<donattt> rapidsp: видимо надо будет на медни поэксперементировать с каналами.
<Adska> skrishi: По сети никакой
<kunni> skrishi: выпуклость на свитере в виде груди же
<skrishi> Adska: вот и я о том..
<Adska> и отсутствие выпуклости в месте ширинки на штанах
<skrishi> а если ширинки нет? ))
<rapidsp> палишься!
<kunni> Adska: а вы знаете толк в мужских выпуклостях )
<Adska> В месте ширинки, а не точно под ней
<skrishi> Ктонить знает нормальный переводчик с английского на русский под линь?
<artus> @voice kunni
<Adska> kunni: ну, о реале еще не так забываю, как более.. Просвщенные линуксоиды ;)
<StetsyukIA> skrishi гугл
<StetsyukIA> онлайн
<kunni> ну вот, забыл вставить "а как это сделать в убунту?" в каждый свой оффтоп
<skrishi> StetsyukIA: гугл коряво переводит
<kunni> skrishi: имхо но лучше любого переводчика под линем
<donattt> skrishi: http://gog.is/коллективный-перевод
<kunni> Adska: сессия это да... я недавно дерматовенерологию сдал ))) хотя скорее всего меня сейчас админ отправит учиться...
<kunni> всем приятных сноф!
<Adska> аве
<rapidsp> stardict ващето
<donattt> rapidsp: а у тебя xfce?
<skrishi> donattt: думаешь они справяться с манами? )))
<rapidsp> donattt: нет
<rapidsp> че? ситисипи не показывает? :)
<donattt> skrishi: кстати разница есть. Вот у меня училка по хепи инглишь грит я только разговорный знаю, а технический нет. грит оно отличается
<StetsyukIA> а кто вкурсе нормального плеера для просмотра DVB видео
<StetsyukIA> типа ProgDVB
<rapidsp> vlc?
<StetsyukIA> та в vlc я вдуплить немогу как сканить частоты, как список накатать
<rapidsp> ясн
<StetsyukIA> кофеин крут, но у меня в гноме картинка не идет в кедовских плеерах
<skrishi> "ГНУ нанометр lists the символ from object файлы objfile....
<skrishi> ИФ no object файлы ары listed пасись аргумента, нанометр assumes the файл
<skrishi> a.out."
<skrishi> я разочарован ((((
<donattt> StetsyukIA: спутниковый рыбалов?
<donattt> подсчитал комплегтег чтобы и ТВ и рыбалить = 3 штуки вышло
<donattt> квирк. пятцот клиентов для IM
<donattt> ткабер рулит
<Galaxy2000> ыы клёвый ник
<Adska> святой ежик.. ну ты дундук, на высоких частотах проверь >.<
<Adska> не сюда
<artus> Oo
<artus> Adska, ем, а че там ежик святой на низких частотах делает?
<artus> интересно ж )
<artus> *ээ
<Adska> Ежики во время секса сопят на низких частотах =)
<artus> гг
<artus> если ежика охлаждать то можно разогнать до высоких частот )
<Adska> Если ежика охладить, ему опадет и он перестанет вообще сопеть
<Adska> Так что не выход
<Lynk> прива народ, слушайте че за фигня, у меня на нетбуке стоит автоскрытие панелей,
<artus> дествительно фигня
<artus> панели не нужны совсем
<skrishi> угу.. консолью нужно пользоваться )
<Lynk> экран маленький и так удобней, раньше панель появлялась просто по наведению на любу. верхний или нижний край, теперь же только если подвести в угол экрана
<artus> если маленькой екран то те надо хоткеи учить а не панельки ставить)
<Lynk> с такой клавиатурой не удобно пользоваться хоткеями
<Lynk> ну а если серьезно че за фигня может быть
<skrishi> а настройки панели смотрел?
<Lynk> да смотрел, там ничего особенного нет чтобы такая фигня произошла
<Adska> урони машину
<Adska> моему помогает
<rapidsp> а че за ДЕ?
<Lynk> Adska: эээ.. в прямом смысле или програмном?
<Adska> В прямом смысле. У меня все проблемы с лапком начинаются после его падения на пол.
<Adska> Те же проблемы сами исчезают после очередного падения.
<Adska> Чет лаг у меня с пальцами
<skrishi> пропатчить )
<Lynk> Adska: не мне его жалко пока что)
<Adska> skrishi: девочки пока что на патч пальцев нет =)
<skrishi> фиг знает.. она в теории не может появаляться из угла только.. ну если ты себе не поставил какиенибудь доп настройки  Lynk
<Adska> Так мне своего тоже жалко..
<Adska> он сам прыгает
<Lynk> skrishi: да вот именно что с задействованием верха и низа экрана у меня настроек то и нет никаких, только переключение рабочих мест но оно не касается панелей
<Lynk> Adska: странный он у тя какой то
<Adska> Норовистый
<skrishi> Lynk: а гугл рыл?
<Adska> гугл рож
<skrishi> У тебя панельки странные, у неё бук ))) тебе дешевле получается странности иметь )))
<Adska> сорри
<Lynk> skrishi: неа пока что не рыл, сразу сюда отправился думал побыстрее помогут
<Lynk> да и не знаю как правильно описать в гугле проблему
<Adska> Lynk: Вообще заблуждение досадное.
<Adska> Я про мысль о том, что здесь быстрее помогут
<Adska> =)
<artus> Lynk, дурацкую ты привычку в себе воспитываеш
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, вспоминай чего делал
<Lynk> artus: да нет привычка не дуратсякая просто я реально не знаю как гуглу описать эту проблему, а тут можно нормально обьяснить
<skrishi> тут нужно сидеть постоянно.. тогда много узнаёшь...
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: дак вот помню но ничего того что задело бы панели не делал
<artus> Lynk, дык надо учитцо формлировать вопросы
<Lynk> skrishi: да по сути я отсуда и не выхожу
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, версия 10.10 десктоп?
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: нет, 10.04
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, у меня такая же и все ОК
<Lynk> artus: ну есть такие вопросы которые сложно сформулировать
<skrishi> Lynk: у тебя гном?
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: так у меня 15 минут назад тоже все ок было, после перезагрузки такая хня пошла
<Lynk> skrishi: lf
<Lynk> skrishi: да
<artus> @voice Lynk
<rapidsp> в кедах есть действия на углах экрана, может в гноме чтото похожее?
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, а если еще перегрузиться?
<artus> Lynk, следим за чистотой языка на канале
<Lynk> artus: извиняюсь, думал это за мат нельзя принять
<Sergey_IT> а компизе нет чего-то?
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: да надоело его уже перезагрузками мучать
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: да вот обшарил все настройки и ниче не нашел
<rapidsp> компиз включен?
<Lynk> rapidsp: да
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, а нового юзера создать и там посмотреть?
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: дак а там скорей всего все норм будет, это на этом пользователе что то с настройками
<rapidsp> Lynk: дык попробуй отключить
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, так можно найти отличие в конфигах
<Lynk> rapidsp: а как именно отключить весь компиз?
<rapidsp> Lynk: последняя вкладка внешнего вида
<Lynk> Sergey_IT: я заипусь искать, я еще новичок в убунте и чего то могу просто не заметить
 * Adska плакаид
<Adska>  ребят, напомните аргументы rm для удаления всех файлов в каталоге, при этом находясь в самом каталоге (удалить папку не предлагать)
<rapidsp> -rf ?
<Adska> ть.. надо выспаться. точно
<Adska> Пси громадное
<artus> rm *
<Lynk> отклучение эффектов помогло но теперь не работает перенос окон на др рабочее место что мне жесть как нужно
<Adska> нет, не выспаться
<Adska> есть каталог "жопа"
<rapidsp> Lynk: ну и вывод? :)
<Adska> в нем есть куча фалов "жопик.jpg" и так далее
<Adska> мы в жопе
<Adska> надо удалить все жопики
<Lynk> rapidsp: вывод что что то с компизом но что не знаю
<rapidsp> Adska: отсыпь немного! :)
<artus> rm жо*
<gerard1> И мне пожалуйста немного :) !
<Adska> artus: пси. ща проверю. убу меня до сумасшествия доведет
<artus> а убу тут причем ? )
<Adska> она меня сегодня весь день имеет без вазилина
<rapidsp> Lynk: копай настройки компиза
<rapidsp> в папку? :)
<Adska> а если жопки не обязательно с "жо" начинаются?
<Adska> Ну НЕ ХОЧЕТона удалять жту папку
<Adska> пока в ней что-то есть
<Adska> Я по дереву вниз должна спуститься до корня
<Adska> поудалять там все
<artus> эм... те вообще снести нафиг папку надо?
<Adska> и поветочно залезать вверз
<rapidsp> rm -f *
<Adska> и удалять пустые папки
<artus> со всем содержимым?
<Adska> Да, только папку, пока там есть хоть какое-то содержимое, она не сносит
<Adska> жалко ей, млин
<Lynk> rapidsp: да это я и так понял
<artus> sudo rm -rf /папко
<Adska> artus: <плачет навзрыд> ну не хочет она ни под какими уговорами удалять непустую папку
<Adska> именно в одной из главных папок
<rapidsp> rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty папка
<artus> гг, прикольно )
<skrishi> а я нифига не понял ))
<Galaxy2000> хватит бушевать ироды
<rapidsp> видимо между / и папко пробел стоял )))
<skrishi> помоему она снесла себе ирк-клиент ))
<skrishi> блин.. всё отвлекаюсь.. и ни как не могу попробовать Sweet Home 3D
<skrishi> жжж..
<rapidsp> ланн... доброе дело сделали, можно спать :)
<Adska> mlya
<Adska> ya snesla ubuntu >.<
<Adska> Как включается при recovery mode граф интерфейс?
<Lynk> напомните команду добавления репозитория
<skrishi> Adska: startx
<skrishi> не?
<Adska> T____________T
<Adska> fatal errorы одни
<Adska> снесла все
<Adska> xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server
<Adska> и
<Adska> no such process (errno 3): server error
<skrishi> и как это у вас получается, блин...
<Adska> keyboard initialization failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config
<skrishi> я себя в убунте чувствую спокойнее чем в винде.. терминал практически не открываю
<gerard1> О великий Гуру Offoffoff, помоги мне в очередной раз! Прошу тебя!
<Adska> Ну вот мля с помощью rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-epmty папка
<artus> @kick Adska
<skrishi> круто.. пойти попробовать чтоли? ))
<gerard1> Adska используй параметр force
<skrishi> artus: а за что? )
<gerard1> Ыыыы
<artus> skrishi, за маты
<Lynk> мда, теперь выясняется что снесла не клиент а всю систему)
<gerard1> За слово "*ля"
<skrishi> а.. за скрытый мат.. понятно
<gerard1> Артус у тя видео карта какая?
<artus> 8600
<gerard1> Нвидиа знач... так так так
<Lynk> artus: а если не секрет индекс карты какой а то их несколько
<gerard1> Скажи мне пожалуйста, почему в информации sudo hwinfo --framebuffer нет того режима, который мне нужен, при том что видеокарточка его поддерживает?
<artus> gts
<Lynk> artus: а ну вот тогда хорошая карточка, просто например моя старая gt была просто жесть тормознутой
<artus> ))
<artus> я бы даже сказал замечательная карточк )
<gerard1> Lynk Мне реал не интересно его железо... мне было бы даже достаточно ответа "нвидиа", "ати", "интел", "С3"...
<Lynk> gerard1: ну эт уже дело интереса, тебе интересна была фирма а мне сама модель)
<gerard1> artus Скажи мне пожалуйста, почему в информации sudo hwinfo --framebuffer нет того режима, который мне нужен, при том что видеокарточка его поддерживает?
<Lynk> artus: ну да на ней же самая красивая игра 2007-2009 года была создана))
<artus> gerard1, да понятия не имею )
<artus> Lynk, че за игра?
<gerard1> artus злюка
<Lynk> artus: Crysis, Crysis Warhead
<skrishi> gerard1: какой вопрос такой ответ )
<artus> Lynk, а с каких это пор она самая красивая?
<adska> ну покричите, что ли.. заново ее ставить?
<artus> adska, кого ее ?
<Lynk> artus: потому что это самая проработанная и самая наикрасивейшая игра 2008 года (просто Crysis) и 2009 (Crysis Warhead)
<adska> убу
<artus> adska, ставь)
<adska> artus: Т___Т
<artus> Lynk, как по мне уг )
<Lynk> adska: ставь заного что еще предложить))
<adska> надо руки мне поотрывать и приклеить к плечам
<adska> и моск новый
<adska> Ланенько тогда.. Пси =(
<Lynk> artus: ну это кому как, ну а для тебя какая игра с самой наикрасивейшей графикой?
<gerard1> artus Тогда вопрос такой... Уважаемый, не подскажете ли как мне выставить разрешение splash на 1280х800, при том что тут (sudo gedit /etc/default/grub) всё стоит как положено?
<skrishi> )))
<Lynk> gerard1: в гуглу Редактирование GRUB
<Lynk> упс, ошибся
<Lynk> не груба
<gerard1> да и граб тоже самое
<odigem2> Ку
<artus> gerard1, не пользуюсь сплешем ) GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=793 concurrency=startpar" GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<artus> @kban odigem2 86400 нефиг обходить баны
<gerard1> везде где можно стоят режимы 1280х800 но отображается на 1023х768...
<skrishi> а я себе картошку печоную с мясом собрал, ща устанавливать буду :р
<black_cat> если ваш живот устал, принимайте uninstall...
<Lynk> black_cat: :-D
<Lynk> W: Ошибка: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 5A16033A9A6FE242
<Lynk> че эт такое? ключ не имортирован?
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> импортируй ключь
<Lynk> skrishi: а как определить для какого репа?
<Lynk> так лан напомните мне все таки команду добавления репа через терминал
<gerard1> Меня терзают смутные сомнения что VESA меня где то обманула...
<gerard1> Токое вообще возможно?
<Lynk> gerard1: в нашем мире возможно все
<artus> лехко )
<gerard1> а как поправить, подскажите...
<Lynk> artus: напомни команду добавления репа
<Galaxy2000> ну насколько показывает практика , скорее ты обманулся в чем то
<artus> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gerard1> sudo add-apt-repository 
<Lynk> artus: не именно через терминал а не через лист
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 в чём?
<Lynk> gerard1: вот тебе спс)
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 Дружишь с нвидиями?
<Galaxy2000> а виза чем тебя нагрела по твоему  ?
<gerard1> Lynk я уж чем могу помогу... за мной никогда не ржавеет))
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 есть время?
<Galaxy2000> вроде есть
<gerard1> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<skrishi> мне в справке по apt-get больше всего нравиться подпись в конце "В APT есть коровья СУПЕРСИЛА." :D
<artus> еще один...
<Galaxy2000> ну , ты одинаков мыслишь с ними
<Lynk> skrishi: ты про apt-get moo?))
<Galaxy2000> это не в минте случайно ?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 http://paste.org.ru/?df59vi посмотрю сюда пожалуйста
<skrishi> Lynk: нет, я про apt-get --help
<Lynk> skrishi: я про сам намек на корову
<skrishi> =)))
<skrishi> им чо делать было нечего? *лол
<Galaxy2000> -gerard1 а чего не так ? режимы на месте вроде  ...
<Lynk> skrishi: ну видимо нет) приколисты млин))
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 У меня на ноуте оптимальное разрешение 1280х800
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 но там я не вижу этого режима...
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 именно поэтому я считаю что у меня и граб и сплэш отображаются с разрешением 1024х768... эммм... выход ВЕСА виновна!
<artus> ну фреймбуфер можно и через нвидию рисовать)
<Galaxy2000> но веса и с большим разрешением бывает
<Lynk> народ если для установки apt-get install то логически удаление это apt-get uninstall или я в чем то ошибаюсь?
<artus> Lynk, remove purge
<gerard1> Lynk apt-get remove
<Lynk> artus: gerard1 спс
<gerard1> Lynk apt-get remove (с параметром) --purge
<Lynk> purge это удаление со всеми параметрами так?
<artus> gerard1, а вот remove --purge зачем ?
<gerard1> Почти так))
<artus> Lynk, это удаление со всеми конфигами и остальным мусором
<Lynk> artus: ну я так и понял, просто удостоверился
<gerard1> artus я терпеть не могу всякие хвосты...
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 ну так, не подскажешь мне в какую сторону копать для достижения нужного эффекта (1280x800) ??
<Galaxy2000> у тву карточка какая ?
<Lynk> кстати а с чего при удалении Chromium BSU (игрушки короче) удаляются языковые пакеты браузера хромиум?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M
<gerard1> Lynk совпадения имён
<Galaxy2000> у мну вот http://pastebin.com/k4Y9gGLS 250 gts
<Lynk> gerard1: мило конечно, вот тебе млин и зависимости
<Galaxy2000> даже   Mode 0x037c: 1920x1200 (+1920), 8 bits есть
<Galaxy2000> мб твоя карточка с визой большего разрешения  недержит ...
<gerard1> Galaxy2000  Мне вот это нужно ---> ( Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits ) но его у меня нет... можно ли как нибудь добавить его?
<gerard1> Эммм... На Маке веса держала это разрешение...
<gerard1> На этом же ноуте
<ink_away> маке?
<gerard1> Хакинтош точнее
<ink_away> воот
<ink_away> ставь фряху
<gerard1> нееет
<artus> опенка )
<gerard1> С Хакинтоша вернулся на убунту потому что уж больно привык, да и по душе она мне
<Galaxy2000> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93356.0
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 спасибо, но я там для себя ничего полезного не нашёл((
<Lynk> народ слушай а можно как нибудь отредактировать менюшку "Переместить в..." "Копировать в..."? добавить другие папки например?
<Galaxy2000> так ты попробовал сменить разрешение в грубе ?
<gerard1> да
<gerard1> минутку
<gerard1>  Galaxy2000 http://pastebin.com/gA2YaQph
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 посмотри пожалуйста
<Galaxy2000> а тут у тебя что ?  сае /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Galaxy2000> саt /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 http://pastebin.com/wRSGnLjE
<gerard1> Куды скриншотик можно слить?
<zeb000> привет
<Lynk> gerard1: radikal.ru
<gerard1> Lynk спасибо большое))
<gerard1> башка сапсем не вари((
<gerard1> варит*
<Yuretsz1> Скажите, а что делать если http://pastebin.com/crGDap1S ?
<Lynk> gerard1: ниче бывает))
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 http://i007.radikal.ru/1101/fb/8366ce8250be.png на скриншоте автоматически выставленное разрешение... а рядом в выводе веса нет его... ну что за бред ???
<Lynk> gerard1: не знаешь как можно отредактировать меню выпадающее по правой кнопке мыши, если быть точнее то пункт Копировать в... Переместить в...?
<Galaxy2000> можно выставить , вопрос только как ...
<Alagos> Есть кто пользующий mc?
<gerard1> Lynk http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118806.0
<gerard1> Alagos миднайт коммандер?
<artus> mc ненужен
<Alagos> Ога
<Alagos> artus: почему?
<shki1866> Alagos: бывает иногда..  что с ним?
<artus> Alagos, есть же ls cat grep cp mv )
<Lynk> gerard1: спс
<gerard1> Lynk но там помоему только как удалить строчки...
<Alagos> Вот я в mc когда подключаюсь куда-то, то он продолжает отображать старые данные, как его обновить? В гном терминале просто расширял терминал и обновлялось, а вот теперь тильду юзаю, можно как то с этим бороться?
<Lynk> gerard1: ну если там можно удалить то думаю можно и редактировать)
<gerard1> Lynk не факт
<artus> а ctrl+r не таботатеь?
<Lynk> gerard1: посмотрим
<Alagos> Не-а...Не работает
<Alagos> Блин! Я затупил! Ctrl+O и обратно)
<Alagos> а вот чего с Ctrl+r не пашет - хз
<shki1866> это ж закрытие панелей
<shki1866> ctrl o
<artus> не закрытие)
<gerard1> Lynk http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117694.0
<artus> а доступ к простой оболочке )
<Alagos> Это перейти в командную строку терминала
<Alagos> И обратно в mc
<Alagos> Ога, прально Артус говорит.
<shki1866> artus: ну да
<Alagos> А обновление через crtl+c не помогает чего то
<shki1866> ctrl+r это обновление
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-12
<shki1866> или ctrl+l
<Alagos> ну да, r
<Alagos> Я не то написал, но жамкал именно его)
<artus> или f10 и не паритцо)
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> за что ты так не любишь mc?
<shki1866> Alagos: разве с обычной коммандной строкой менее удобней?
<Alagos> shki1866: а там синтаксис другой, вроди как)
<gerard1> Lynk разберёшься, поделись плиз... мне тоже пригодится.... я пока со своим видое поборюсь... авось получится
<Lynk> gerard1: ок
<jillsmitt> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<jillsmitt> ping
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt, Понг.
<jillsmitt> ууу
<gerard1> Блин... ну не соображает у меня голова, помогите добрые люди! :(((
<artus> забей) оно тебе не нужно)
<skrishi> ubuntuhelp: !b
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='b'
<skrishi> ubuntuhelp: !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<skrishi> а чего он справку по +b не даёт?
<artus> а по b справки уже не нужны)
<skrishi> это чо бан?
<artus> ))
<skrishi> artus: а можно вопрос не по теме дистрибутива убнты? тупой как всегда? )))
<artus> гг
<artus> валяй)
<skrishi> artus: ведь можно генту собрать на виртуалке?
<artus> можно
<artus> ее можно и чруте собрать
<skrishi> где?
<artus> в убунте вобщем )
<skrishi> так что бы она на одном ядре висели чтоли?
<artus> не, ты ее собираеш а потом заливаеш на винт где она будет жить
<skrishi> эм.. понятно.. я пока помоему маленький для этого ))
<skrishi> пойду маны покурю
<artus> линукс это не венда, ее можно собрать и настроить где угодно и потом просто скопировать на любое железо и она там таки будеть работать
<skrishi> винду тоже можно просто скопировать
<artus> ога... можно ... акакже )
<skrishi> главное что бы она с этого компа была
<skrishi> покрайне мере 98 точно можно было )
<artus> дык с этого не интересно и ненужно)
<skrishi> я делал )
<artus> не, ну w2k тоже в принципе в синьку не падала, когда ее на другое железо цепляли, но все что после мягко говоря г
<skrishi> а если линухе поменять проц, то она поднимиться? или как винде придёт конец?
<skrishi> ну естественно что бы архитектура была одна
<artus> конечно подниметцо)
<skrishi> круто.. обожаю линь ))
<Lynk> gerard1: ты тут?
<artus> я вон селерончег старый на c2d поменял ) и ниче ) все гуд)
<gerard1> ага
<skrishi> нужно будет себе её на флеш диск залить.. буду везде сидеть со своей убу )
<gerard1> Lynk да, есть новости?
<artus> skrishi, ток в качестве дров пусть веса будет) и будет тебе щастье )
<artus> я про видео )
<Lynk> gerard1: покопался я в настройках, короче походу нельзя добавлять свою папку для копирования переноса, зато на удаление все ок работает
<Lynk> так же можно изменить струтуру ну и в общем там интересно
<skrishi> а у меня, кстати, почемуто трова на видео грузяться все и интоловские.. мои.. и ати и нвидио
<gerard1> Lynk хммм.... странно странно... скорее всего можно, нужно глубже рыть! Если найду отпишусь!
<Lynk> gerard1: да вот я тоже думаю что для того чтобы это подействовало нужно где то в другом месте прописать нужную папку как стандартный путь и присвоить ей имя чтобы при редактировании км он понимал что я пишу
<skrishi> ладно, товарищи.. всем спокойной ночи
<AndreX> привет всем
<lynk_> народ тут есть кто?)
<gerard1> кто жив?
<lynk_> я жив)
<gerard1> А шо с именем?
<lynk_> да это автоматом из-за того что с двух клиентогв сидел
<gerard1> В общем... дело какашенция...
<lynk_> с чем именно?
<gerard1> Ноувеау держит разрешение которое мне надо, но не дружит с нвидиа...
<tenshigo> -_-
<lynk_> а ясн, короче облом
<gerard1> Веса дружит с нвидиа, но не держит разрешения того что мне нужно...
<lynk_> gerard1, да видимо это великий закон подлости
<tenshigo> как это так, держит разрешение, но не дружит с нвидиа
<tenshigo> сам то понял что сказал...
<gerard1> вот думаю попробывать отказаться от дров нвидиа... на новеау + KMS пересеть?
<tenshigo> смысл? оно тебе надо?
<gerard1> что тебе не понятно?
<gerard1> Я тебе по возможности поясню...
<gerard1> У тя какая видюшка?
<tenshigo> мне цели не понятны. ATI 3850
<tenshigo> сменить роднйо драйвер на что то не понятное.
<gerard1> Былаб нвидиа.... тебе бы и цели не нужно было бы понимать...
<tenshigo> была нвидия и что?
<tenshigo> как то непарился
<tenshigo> еще на 2.4* ядре был. жил да был.
<tenshigo> только только 2.6 выпустили
<tenshigo> и тут все нормально было.
<gerard1> Передо мной выбор... фрэйбуфер nouveau также и в системе, так как драйвера нвидиа конфликтуют с nouveau...
<gerard1> При этом забыл сказать красивая консоль, граб и сплэш...
<tenshigo> ты что умудрился 2 драйвера впихнуть в систему?
<tenshigo> ты гик.
<gerard1> Или же нвидиа драва в системе, с фрэймбуфером vesa... но уродская консоль, граб и сплэш....
<gerard1> Эммм... ты мну недопонимаешь...
<gerard1> Изначально... после установки убунту, у меня всё выглядит очень красиво, и консоль и спдэш и граб... кроме того что касается иксов, то есть не работает графика (компиз, видео норм не показывает не говоря уже о 3D)
<gerard1> При этом работает драйвер и фрэймбуфер nouveau... так?
<tenshigo> забудь про фрэймбуфер...
<gerard1> Стоит поставить драва нвидиа, пропадает та красота консоли и сплэш и граба...
<gerard1> Потому что отключается ноувеау и включается веса...
<tenshigo> ты чепуху несешь...
<tenshigo> если драйвер встал то все нормально.
<gerard1> Но веса очень струдом и редко (практически не) поддерживает широкоформатные режимы...
<tenshigo> значит не встал.
<tenshigo> gerard1: откуда драйвер взял?
<gerard1> Ты про что чувак?
<gerard1> С официалки...
<tenshigo> логи проверял после установки?
<gerard1> Весь инет шумит про то что плимус ломается после установки дров нвидиа...
<gerard1> Я не первый и не последний...
<gerard1> Поверь моим словам...
<gerard1> Ты когда и какой релиз последний раз устанавливал на систему с нвидиа?
<tenshigo> бывает... но не все версии. откатись до 32 ядра. если это связанно с 35
<gerard1> У меня эта проблема уже месяца 4...
<tenshigo> я тебе так скажу... вот на 100% уверен что все давно пашет у народа.
<tenshigo> просто логи читай и гуглом пользуйся. я не телепат мысли читать.
<gerard1> Дело в том что я на своём асусе ручками подбил все разрешения (1366x768-24) и всё у меня работает, а на не моём (мамин) ноуте нет у веса поддержки разрешения 1280x800-24
<gerard1> мысли читать не нужно...
<gerard1> какой лог тебе вывести?
<gerard1> Я не парюсь, всё работает, дрова встали... но сплэш не на своём месте, консоль и граб... а так всё путем...
<tenshigo> какой опыт работы с линукс?
<gerard1> Это связано с тем что до загрузки иксов работает драйвер веса, следовательно и фрэймбуффер, но уже после загрузки иксов включаются дрова нвидиа...
<gerard1> маленький...
<tenshigo> не мне логи выводи. сам читай, лог установки драйвера nvidia...
<tenshigo> инсталятор создает этот лог. где то /usr/share/nvidia или что то в это роде лежит.
<tenshigo> если память не изменяет.
<gerard1> быть точнее /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<tenshigo> ну вот... читай
<tenshigo> только внимательно и чутко.
<gerard1> там всё чисто и идеально...
<tenshigo> закинь за pastebin
<tenshigo> dmesg так же
<gerard1> единственное что он закоментил это nouveau
<gerard1> http://pastebin.com/eWniZGSe
<gerard1> Эммм вывод dmesg полностью? или что связано с нвидиа???
<tenshigo> полностью.
<tenshigo> на 10.10?
<skrishi> а зачем полностью?
<tenshigo> ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \
<tenshigo>         echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are
<tenshigo>    missing.";\
<tenshigo> вот я косяк. сорри не то.
<gerard1> http://pastebin.com/bq3GFwhD
<gerard1> разве это косяки?
<tenshigo> это я ошибся.
<gerard1> бывает, но я там вроде бы ничего подозрительного не нашёл...
<tenshigo> gerard1: какая карточка?
<gerard1> NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M (C67) at PCI:0:18:0
<tenshigo> твою жеж.... с этого и нужно было начинать. ты проверял список поддерживаеться ли твое усьтройства этими драйверами?
<tenshigo> на сайте нвидии смотри.
<gerard1> Эммм...
<gerard1> минутку
<tenshigo> у тебя vesa грузит... а не роднйо драйвер
<tenshigo> родной*. выспаться бы...
<gerard1> эммм... это что то вот типо этого? [    2.713052] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers
<gerard1> [    2.713058] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used
<tenshigo> gerard1: не то.
<tenshigo> gerard1: тебе нужно найти тут человечка с мобильным гефоршем... только он наверно тебе поможет и то не факт.
<gerard1> У мну на асусе гт210м
<tenshigo> gerard1: и все пашет?
<gerard1> да... я даже гамаю на ура
<gerard1> и во всю...
<gerard1> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver-ru.html глянь сюда плз
<gerard1> точнее GT220M у меня на Асусе... но это не суть
<tenshigo> поддерживает 7000M
<gerard1> а питерь сюда http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.21-driver-ru.html
<gerard1> держит?
<tenshigo> держит
<tenshigo> xorg.conf проверь.
<tenshigo> /etc/X11/
<gerard1> а теперь в строчке 63 из nvidia-installer.log гласит -> Installing NVIDIA driver version 260.19.21.
<tenshigo> погуглил. в 7.04 работало -_-
<gerard1> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/DTMqcMFM
<gerard1> вот и на этом остановилось....
<gerard1> Дальше нормально не работает((
<gerard1> есть фак где чёрным по белому всё объясняется http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<tenshigo> 173 пробовал?
<gerard1> да
<tenshigo> тот же эффект?
<gerard1> толку нет... та же картина... ща 29 попробую поставить
<gerard1> последние которые
<tenshigo> блэклисты добвали?
<gerard1> ты пока тут?
<tenshigo> пока тут
<gerard1> Кстати, спасибо огромное, за то что уделил время мне
<gerard1> Логи нормальные?
<tenshigo> да ладно. ради себя стараюсь, так что не обольщайся -_-
<gerard1> я всего четвёртый месяц как слез с форточек
<gerard1> в логах ничего подозрительного нет?
<tenshigo> uvesa меня пугает.
<gerard1> я и не обольщаюсь ^_^
<tenshigo> так добавил блэклисты?
<gerard1> А подругому никак((
<gerard1> да
<gerard1> я всё по ману делал
<tenshigo> пропиши modprobe nvidia
<tenshigo> Если все прошло успешно, то по окончанию установки вам предложать запустить утилиту nvidia-xonfig. Откажитесь!
<tenshigo> а ты оказался? -_-
<tenshigo> по твоему логу нет -_-
<gerard1> ща вернусь
<gerard1> я позже ручками иксорг отредактировал...
<tenshigo> а ну да. ты же кинул мне ксорг свой... вроде правильный, во всяком случае косяков не вижу.
<tenshigo> ну что еще можно посоветовать... попробуй убунту на 32 или ниже, если есть возможность.
<gerard1> эммм...
<tenshigo> gerard1: ведь в 7.04 работало...
<tenshigo> что же они сломали.
<academ> Есть сетевики ? Нужно выбрать коммутатор 2-го уровня, желательно D-link
<tenshigo> gerard1: все правильно и гипотетически должно работать.... попробуй 2.6.32 ядро. удали все дрова и заного поставь. больше не вижу причин.
<gerard1> блин... стыдно сказать я немогу ядро пересобирать...((
<tenshigo> нет необходимости... да и ядро собрать довольно сложно без опыта. забыл галку поставить и все. начинай сначала.
<tenshigo> так что ты не много потерял.
<tenshigo> из пакетов поставь. гугли 2.6.32
<academ> Или отправте на канал где Сетевеки живут :-)
<tenshigo> academ: резетка -_-
<academ> Чего - резетка ?
<tenshigo> academ: юмор понятный лишь мне одному...
<gerard1> Хммм...
<gerard1> tenshigo: ты наверное не понял меня? или понял, но не правильно! :((
<yurau> Как говорится, не смешите мои тапочки.
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохохоооо
<Offoffoff> Что спите еще, москали?
<Offoffoff> http://ehointerneta.ru/stati-ne-temu-soft/1631-Kompaniya_Canonical_otvechaet_na_voprosy_ob_Ubuntu.html
<Offoffoff> "У меня есть просьба и к вам. Если ваше устройство в Linux, Ubuntu не  работает, задайте вопрос производителю «Почему, собственно ...?»  Поверьте, Linux-сообщество уже узнают, результаты есть. "
<Offoffoff> Вот видели? Я же говорил. Терроризируйте производителей железа.
<ink_away> Offoffoff, сам москаль
<Offoffoff> ink_away: ыыыы.... Сказал Inki сквозь сон... И стал спать дальше.
<ink_away> ага
<ink_away> на самом деле я смотрю на коммуникатор, который юзаю как ччасы
<ink_away> и понимаю
<ink_away> что 21 минуту назад должен был выйти
<romansyroezhkin> Но при этом продолжаю на него смотреть и думать что должен был выйти 22... 23... 24... минуты назад
<romansyroezhkin> А может проще дома остаться
<ink_away> вово
<ink_away> 32 минуты назад
<ink_away> 36
<CoBa> За сколько можно продать palit GeForce 9500 512mb  ?
<CoBa> Gt
<k4m454k> Хочу поднять кластер. но нет компов, нет надобности. но так хочу
<sharikoff> маладетс
<sharikoff> сделай кучу виртов и наних коастер
<sharikoff> *кластер
<k4m454k> А вот кластер чего?
<k4m454k> веб кластер?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> отказоустойчивый
<skai> k4m454k: кластер устойчивой котоматрицы
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/tippexperience skai
<sharikoff> прояви фантазию
<k4m454k> мм.... нужны коты. идентичные. желательно рыжие с полосками. много витой пары
<skai> sharikoff: ешь мишку:)ешь мишку, сука:))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> фак ты наверное уже ввел
<sharikoff> не?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> ну да:)
<skai> а что?
<sharikoff> просто..
<skai> sharikoff: я могу гордиться собой:)слово фак пришло на ум вторым:)после еат
<skai> sharikoff: а что еще туда можно ввести то?
<sharikoff> kill
<sharikoff> listen
<sharikoff> sleep
<skai> eat
<skai> fuck
<sharikoff> sings
<sharikoff> rap
<skai> shoot
<skai> тож неплохо
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alPmPSls-9s
<skai> пипец:)куча каментов на англицком что мол кул и клевер шутко:)и гордое наше - *у*та
<skai> @deop
<chravn> ку.
<chravn> после обновления перестала работать num клавиатура. кто в курсе как лечить?
<|rapidsp|> нажать нумлок
<chravn> |rapidsp|:  спасибо кеп. но не помогло.
<|rapidsp|> чорд
<chravn> |rapidsp|:  ага а жить без нумклавишь тяжко блин.
<|rapidsp|> ноут?
<OdmincheG> привет! Кто пользуется fsbackup ???
<chravn> нет пк.
<chravn> |rapidsp|: клавиатура работает. К пк подключена через квм свитч.  на других линовых машинах всё нормально.
<chravn> ещё вопрос как в ubuntu 10.04 запретить выполнение  rm -rf /  из под рута?
<|rapidsp|> запретить то мжет как то можно, вот только как тестировать? :)
<|rapidsp|> тут предлагали алиас на нее повесить в bashrc
<chravn> |rapidsp|:  ну может кто-то сто процентно уверен. а то я вчера с утра на раборте шлюз так вынес случайно((((
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<chravn> просто в редхате это ужа давно запретили.
<chravn> Ку
<OdmincheG> привет
<|rapidsp|> chravn: вот и почитай, как это в редхате сделали
<|rapidsp|> не думаю, что какая нить мудреная технология
<chravn> |rapidsp|: дык ониже собаки не колятся мол это чутьли не запатентованная технология.
<tenshigo> в редхате толком yum сделать не могут. если не знаешь что ищешь, врядли найдешь... убожество.
<chravn> tenshigo:  но корень там точно удалить нельзя как не страйся.
<tenshigo> хотя для разработчиков и ИТ-спецов самое оно.
<tenshigo> удалить корень... на ум даже не приходила такая глупость -_-
<tenshigo> а что кто то попробовал? -_-
<chravn> tenshigo: я вчера на работе на шлюзе случайно вынес под убунтой.
<chravn> точку перед / поставтиь забыл.
<chravn> где в убунте лежит bashrc?
<tenshigo> О_О и что правда все удалилось?
<chravn> tenshigo:  не поверишь но да.
<chravn> сижу вот весь в печали настраиваю сервер.
<|rapidsp|> chravn: ~/.bashrc
<tenshigo> даже не знаю чем убунту оправдать... никогда бы не подумал что так можно, и никакой защиты от "дурака"
<chravn> tenshigo: ага.  хорошо что я параноик и всегда есть подрукой старый шлюз.
<tenshigo> ну мужик сочувствую... -_-
<XuMuK> ку
<chravn> ку.
<|rapidsp|> chravn: alias rm="rm -i"
<|rapidsp|> будет всякий раз спрашивать при уддалении
<tenshigo> кстати федорку  на новую модель обновлений перекатили . для повышения надежности.
<chravn> |rapidsp|: подумывал об этом.
<tenshigo> теперь между релизами одни security updates выходят.
<chravn> но щас попробую вот так  rm -rf='rm -irf'
<tenshigo> так что если все работало до этого, то нечего не сломают.
<XuMuK> тада уж rm -irvf
<chravn> точно.
<|rapidsp|> а если в команде случайно 2 пробела укажашь :)
<chravn> не помогло(((
<|rapidsp|> или rm / -rf :)
<|rapidsp|> chravn: тестируешь? ))))
<XuMuK> будет ужос)
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# ls
<chravn> ies4linux-ie6.desktop
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# rm -rf ies4linux-ie6.desktop
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# ls
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop#
<chravn> XuMuK:  поправочка БЫЛ ужос))
<|rapidsp|> alias rm="rm -i" - так что наиболее кошерно
<chravn> alias rm -rf='rm -irvf'
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# ls
<chravn> 123
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# rm 123
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop# ls
<chravn> root@sa-dt:~/Desktop#
<chravn> не катит.
<tenshigo> alias rm="rm -I"
<tenshigo> i большая
<chravn> alias rm='rm -iv'
<tenshigo> грамотеи...
<|rapidsp|> -i     prompt before every removal
<|rapidsp|> -I     prompt once before removing  more  than  three  files,  or  when
<|rapidsp|>               removing  recursively.  Less intrusive than -i, while still giv‐
<|rapidsp|>               ing protection against most mistakep
<csoxothuk> утра, камрады
<chravn> -i                  запрашивать подтверждение перед каждым удалением
<chravn>   -I                  запрашивать подтверждение один раз перед удалением более
<chravn>                         чем трех файлов или перед рекурсивным удалением
<csoxothuk> vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped
<csoxothuk> меа?
<csoxothuk> vtf&
<csoxothuk> ?
<csoxothuk> куда копнуть?
<chravn> tenshigo:  так что факт остался фактом алиас не сработал.
<tenshigo> ну нужно сессию перегрузить.
<tenshigo> то есть релогнуться
<csoxothuk> это кому?
<chravn> точно.
<chravn> спс заработало.
<tenshigo> неужели угадал... -_-
<chravn> и ещё такой вопрос убунту 9.10 десктоп и386 после сегоднешнего обновления перестала работать нумклавиатура.
<tenshigo> даже не знаю, но припоминаю что в 9.10 это такая хрень что даже интересно как вообще вышла.
<tenshigo> 9.04 нормальная.
<chravn> хм а мне очень нравится.
<chravn> как обновить /etc/motd ?
<tenshigo> в чем причина оставаться на 9.04?
<chravn> мне 9.10 нравится.
<chravn> назат темболее уже не откатишься.
<tenshigo> зачем назад... вперед нужно -_-
<tenshigo> 10.04 не малина но тоже нечего.
<chravn> обновиться не получается ругается на получение lib_sexy
<tenshigo> а кто убунту обновляет?
<chravn> а переустанавливать нет времени да и паролей и прочего дофига это рабочий комп.
<chravn> я
<tenshigo> а теперь ясно...
<chravn> дома то стоит 10.04 но и там чёт с мультимедией косяки.
<tenshigo> в убунте самое главное не убунта, а ppa
<tenshigo> целый день 14 федору гонял. там столько проблем... это что то.
<tenshigo> качество шрифтов вообще отдельная тема
<chravn> я вообще редхатовские дистры не люблю.
<chravn> не такие они какието.
<tenshigo> они такие, но не для простого народу... их допиливать нужно. но yum меня просто убивает. с всем справиться могу, но бороться с пакетным менеджером выше моих сил.
<tenshigo> на федоре кто сидит... программисты да ИТ спецы. хотя начиная с 6 была уже хорошая система. но для десктопа слабо пригодна. убунта золотая середина.
<tenshigo> рейтинги это только подтверждают. тогоже дистроватча.
<chravn> tenshigo: мне некоторые подходы не нравятся (а может я пока с линуксом слабо знаком) но на центоси стоял вебсервер и шлюз. вроде работает но как только нужно чтонить под ковырять или доделать так аж вымораживает.
<chravn> в итоге поставил 10.04 сервер всё было хорошо всем доволен до вчерашнего дня (
<himik> chravn: а что случилось то с сервером?
<chravn> himik: rm -rf / случайно (((
<SergeyIT> chravn, бубном грейся ;)
<chravn> SergeyIT: ну всё потихоньку налаживается. И я тут порадовался своей паранойи. Уменя всегда под рукой запасной шлюз старенький но рабочий.
<himik> chravn: так а как же бэкапы?
<SergeyIT> chravn +100500
<chravn> himik: на сервера в папочке /buckups
<chravn> ((
<himik> ааа
<himik> вот хорошо, чо так случилось, а тоб я об этом и не подумал
<himik> теперь буду переделывать концепцию
<chravn> himik:  я в .bashrc сделал запись  alias rm='rm -Iv'
<chravn> для рута.
<himik> так
<himik> и как же всё произошло в момент истины?
<chravn> himik: хотел rm -rf ./*
<chravn> и точку не поставил, отвлекли .
<himik> )
<himik> если бос, то ладно, но другим я бы не проистил )
<himik> вот и еще одно правило получается. пока сидишь в коносле,  шлешь всех лесом
<chravn> himik: ну да.
<tenshigo> центос на сорсах энтерпрайза основна. добротный дист. где то 5 лежит даже у меня -_-
<chravn> tenshigo: я согласен что добротный и в репах нормальные версии астериска лежат но не лежит душа.
<tenshigo> так как много нужно ручками поработать, но согласись что заржаветь не даст.
<tenshigo> навыки трудно заработать и легко потерять.
<SergeyIT> tenshigo, навыки быстро восстанавливаются
<sharikoff> Applying patches...
<sharikoff> chravn: у мя щас пашет 1,8
<sharikoff> все гут
<sharikoff> нареканий нет
<sharikoff> я правда сам компилил
<chravn> кого?
<sharikoff> астера
<sharikoff> или я не про то?
<chravn> малька тут просто про центос защёл разговор.
 * sharikoff привез супершумящую железку с кошачьим названием потому что у него дома сгорел свич за 500 рублей пластмассовый.. 
<chravn> ктонить знает какойнибуд калькулятор цетов для убунты чтоб подбирать было удобно.
 * sharikoff думает заметят ли домашние подмену =)
<|rapidsp|> шум заметят сразу же
<sharikoff> надо еще пасс сбросить..
<SergeyIT> ну про шум всегда можно сказать, что это от увеличения скорости инета
 * |rapidsp| заменил видюху на нвидиа с пассивным охлаждением... терь стал замечать что кулера на корпусе небесшумные....
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: ага, толпа тцп-пакетов трется об изоляцию :)
<sharikoff> надо где то серверную оборудовать..
<|rapidsp|> в туалете :)
<himik> sharikoff: сразу подумай о целом датацентре
<himik> ну будущее так сказать, вдруг пригодится
<sharikoff> там уже библиотека
<|rapidsp|> как в старину - машинный зал :)
<sharikoff> himik: копать долго =)
<himik> машинная комната, машинный туалет
<himik> у меня вот машинная кухня
<|rapidsp|> и ваще, щас сервера делают размером с разъем rj-45 :)
<sharikoff> не..
<sharikoff> ненадо
<sharikoff> туда ниче не вставишь
<himik> я себе делал
<himik> http://fotkidepo.ru/?id=user:572519
<|rapidsp|> смысле? усб-пепельницу? :)
<sharikoff> кулера то такие не шумят?
<sharikoff> или оборотов там мало?
<himik> вентелий суперские scynth gentletyphoon
<himik> крутятся на 1000-1100 еше шуршат
<himik> еле
<himik> самое неприятное это вентиль на блоке питания, его слышно
<himik> когда нагрузка большая
<himik> зато 7 хардов
<sharikoff> да.. круто
<XuMuK> жоско)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102261/c5c54c5b
<sharikoff> схемко
<himik> sharikoff: а сиско где-то сбоку бантик ?
<sharikoff> я его для тестов цеплял
<sharikoff> щас вместо свича буит каталист 2900 xl
<himik> ) ппц
<sharikoff> свич не выдержал насилия..
<himik> помяним... что за моделька была?
<sharikoff> длинк какой то
<sharikoff> пятипортовый пластмассовый
<chravn> des-1005 ?
<sharikoff> наверное..
<chravn> sharikoff: это схема как у тебя дома построенна сеть?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> щас еще vyatta добавилась
<sharikoff> для тестов
<himik> на замену free планируешь?
<sharikoff> не.. некоторые штуки она не умеет
<NiCloAy> всем привет :)
<NiCloAy> ктонибудь знает почему не могу законектится по VPN вот кусок подозрительного лога http://paste.org.ru/?5f40a0  mtu пробовал  - но не помогает.. самое странное что иногда работает иногда нет.также через gconf-editor добавлял ключ refuse-eap=yes ничего не помогает.
<himik> NiCloAy: VPN провайдерский?
<NiCloAy> himik: не.
<NiCloAy> himik: рабочий.
<NiCloAy> с винды на него обычно стабильно можно законектится. с линуксом - проблема
<himik> через network manager соединяешься?
<himik> система ubuntu? )
<NiCloAy> himik: ага
<NiCloAy> 10.10
<himik> NiCloAy: ну тогда не знаю
<Encoder> Кто-нибудь на C делал работу с COM-портом?
<NiCloAy> блин.. на другие похожие vpn сервера конектится..
<Vseznaickin> Кто-нибудь юзает LVM? Сильно скорость диска падает?
<NiCloAy> Vseznaickin: я юзаю, а с чего она должна падать?
<NiCloAy> правда скорость не замерял.
<Vseznaickin> Везде пишу что падает
<NiCloAy> значит падает, раз везде :)
<Vseznaickin> NiCloAy: А как ты поставил чет не видел на dvd диске  выбор LVM
<NiCloAy1> Vseznaickin: там вобще по дефолту LVM-entire disk
<himik> NiCloAy1: по поводу VPN судя по логу какая то заковыка в сервере, если он перестает отвечать на посылки LCP пакета
<SergeyIT> Encoder, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=130599.0
<NiCloAy1> himik: ну да наверно... там это vpn поднятый на роутере, к нему постоянно еще 3 роутера законекчены по vpn и держат конект постоянно..
<NiCloAy1> может про LCP почитать ? - может быть из за этого ?
<SergeyIT> Encoder, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IO-Port-Programming.html
<himik> NiCloAy1: а что про него читать там просто служебная инфа с параметрами http://webee.technion.ac.il/labs/comnet/netcourse/CIE/RFC/1661/30.htm
<himik> надо копать значить сам роутер
<himik> прошивочку мож обновить
<himik> особенно есть это dlink
<NiCloAy1> himik: мда... странно все это.. - есть еще закономерность что если торенты включены( уже у меня) и инет слабый, то vpn точно не законектится
<Encoder> SergeyIT: я работаю с портом чз read и write. В тестовой проге идет запись и чтение ответа. На 0x02 моя железка чз uart отвечает 0х01. Но блин запускаю прогу в ответ ничего не читается. Перезапускаю- все норм. Вот и думаю че за беда...
<NiCloAy1> да, роутер dlink - но прошивку точно не обновить :) - слишком далеко стоит
<nAgoHaK> ку
<himik> NiCloAy1: а связь то VPN стабильная? мож просто пакеты не доходят
<NiCloAy1> himik: когда конект встает - то да..
<NiCloAy1> роутер кстать dlink dfl-700
<himik> NiCloAy1: я не так выразился, связь ДО сервака
<SergeyIT> Encoder, может с инициализацией порта что то не в порядке
<NiCloAy1> himik: на сам роутер не захожу.. - но на компы внутри сети через ssh всегда ОК
<Encoder> SergeyIT: дк со второго раза программа начинает работать как надо...по идее по новой инициализируется
<Encoder> SergeyIT: за ссылки спасибо, покапаюсь)
<andreylosev> *ahem*
<himik> NiCloAy1: интересная фигня, когда решишь, расскажи....
<NiCloAy1> himik: думаю  не решу :).. ща роутер перегружу.
<andreylosev> покОпаюсь провер. слово раскопки http://lurkmore.ru/Grammar_nazi
<SergeyIT> Encoder, может попробовать в начале ioctl прочитать состояние
<Encoder> andreylosev: только ЯДО сдал, можно же немного побыть безграмотным?)
<himik> andreylosev: правило демагога )
<andreylosev> himik, а что это такое?
<himik> andreylosev: ну как же, здесь http://lurkmore.ru/Grammar_nazi в самом начале
<himik> Кончились аргументы? Нечем крыть? Хочется оставить за собой последнее слово?
<himik> Доебись до опечатки собеседника, сделать больше ты ничего не сможешь
<andreylosev> правильноё
<SergeyIT> himik, ты чего разбушевался? (
<himik> SergeyIT: нее, я наоборот развеселился благодаря ссылочке которую дал andeylosev
<NiCloAy1> а vinagre или другой vnc клиент может работать через socks proxy ?
<Encoder> SergeyIT: а что именно там глянуть? С com-портом столкнулся впервые, как-то все это пугает). Везде, в том чиле на opennet дают оч подробное описание RS-232 и связь в примере с модемом . Но мне от порта нужна только асинхронная передача по RXD и TXD
<himik> SergeyIT: особенно ясно всё становиться в части "Так какого же хрена"
<SergeyIT> Encoder, да я тоже в этом нуб, в лине с сом не работал ( (а в вин - лет 17 назад последний раз)
<Encoder> SergeyIT: знакомые виндузятнике любят хвастать как легко все в Visual studio... а тут..
<SergeyIT> Encoder, с сом и в вин проблемы есть (насколько я знаю) - это смотря как он используется (от железок зависит)
<chravn> как скопировать всё кроме католога "n"?
<Encoder> SergeyIT: да там проще чз usb. Благо есть ft232 она и как виртуалный com и как uart-usb умеет работать
<SergeyIT> Encoder, не проще, если передают вместо 8-ми 9 бит (есть умельцы электронщики)
<Encoder> SergeyIT: а зачем 9 то бит?)
<asker> ребят, а если у компа нет белого ip как-то можно на него зайти по ssh? и при помощи чего?
<zznlx> Привет всем, я новичок в линуксе, кто нить сталкивался с проблемой отсутствия звука в qгtIM
<asker> zznlx, в чём? что за программа
<zznlx> xt pа фиuня с ihифnом e мtyz сейxfc!?)
<zznlx> :-X
<SergeyIT> Encoder, не хватает 8-ми для управления, а лишний байт лень отправлять ( или памяти в прошивке не хватает )
<SergeyIT> Encoder, электронщики - они крутые изобретатели
<zznlx> у меня вечно проблема с кодировкой
<zznlx> пример - DC++, там вообще сообщения, что пишут люди не отображаются
<zznlx> я насколько понимаю, дело в несовместимости?
<SergeyIT> zznlx, бубен, а лучше киянку в руки (или по рукам)
<zznlx> да я новичок  линуксе( даже незнаю с чего начать
<zznlx> апроблемки есть, мелкие но неприятные
<SergeyIT> zznlx, как-то не сталкивался, когда новичком был... (
<zznlx> оgzть!!! gиpдеw xе за хуйyя
<zznlx> >:o
<nAgoHaK> нет операторов?
<XuMuK> видать нет
<nAgoHaK> mva:
<nAgoHaK> skai:
<XuMuK> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<nAgoHaK> а ну да)
<XuMuK> видать маны не хватило)
<andreylosev> а я вижу в операторах только ubuntuhelp и ChanServ
<skrishi> кто-нибудь пользовался прогами выкачивающие файлы с сайта?
<denis-net> Приветствую
<denis-net> Такой вопрос, есть какая-нибудь GUI ультилита, для подключения сетевого принтера?
<copyerfiled> здрасте
<aquavis> Привет всем
<copyerfiled> ку
<copyerfiled> есть кто живой из кулхацкеров ? :)
<aquavis> А что случилось?
<|rapidsp|> пентагон не ломаицо?
<aquavis> )
<copyerfiled> да не всего то хочу понять как kismet ставить
<aquavis> Ты про этот? - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кисмет
<copyerfiled> гы
<bogdan> кто то пользуется синхронизацией на Google Chrome?
<copyerfiled> не, про вафельную тулзу
<andreylosev> xmarks лучше
<andreylosev> чем гуглосинхронизация
<xopek> ребя
<xopek> как на питоне сделать проверку переменной на пустоту?
<bogdan> у меня в аккаунте гугл есть порядка 50 закладок. включил в опциях браузера синхронизацию, добавил аккаунт. но те 50 закладок не попадают ко мне в закладки в браузер!
<NoOova> hi all! what is "virtual directory" and "virtual directory support", i think that this is virtual hosts
<|rapidsp|> спать охота
<sharikoff> re
<cpf> народ кто юзает xchat?
<XuMuK> re
<XuMuK> я раньше юзал
<cpf> где настраивается автоматический вход с паролем?
<|rapidsp|> в настройках сервера
<NoOova> тьфу думал на httpd пишу извиняюсь
<|rapidsp|> где и у всех
<XuMuK> када сервер выбираешь в настройках
<NoOova> всем привет
<sharikoff> cpf: http://wiki.ipm-irk.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_IRC
<sharikoff> читай
<cpf> хм странно указываю пароль книку всеравно непускает :(
<skai> запускаю вичат.думаю "а что такое то?говорит что процесс уже запущен.мож глючит?" делаю киллалл.и только тогда замечаю, что окно вичата уже запущено было:))
<chravn> ку ещё раз.
<alexus> в какое место вставить ёлку девелоперам, чтобы перестали выпускать кривые обновы для 10.10 ?
<chravn> подскажите как в php включить функцию mail() а то настраивал полгода назад и уже забыл.
<skai> alexus: вставь ее себе.она выпрямит позвоночник и даст возможность выпрямиться рукам
<chravn> гугл что-то не очень помогает.
<alexus> chravn она автоматом работает, если установлен любой почтовый сервис, send mail
<alexus> skai , руки прямые. а обновы переодически доставляют дозы счастья
<skai> alexus: значит руки кривые:)почему то УМВР:)
<alexus> skai, если я руками не трогаю. А после обнов всё летает, то при чём тут мои руки?
<alexus> skai не неправ ты борис
<skai> alexus: при том, что раньше чтото трогал
<alexus> skai когда я трогал у меня дебиан стоял. А сейчас убунта по нехватке времени. Так что ничего экстраординарного. Ведь Firefox это не экстраординарное))
<alexus> skai , так что не зная не выдумывай)
<skai> нет:)и опять таки.умвр:)че у тя не так?:)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, если кто шарит в установке kismet , это прога для скана wifi сетей, отпишитесь плиз
<|rapidsp|> инету халявнага захотелось?
<alexus> copyerfiled , лючше юзай backtrack , проще будет + логи если чё чистые
<copyerfiled> нет
<copyerfiled> что такое бэктрак?
<alexus> copyerfiled спец дистрибутив, в котором есть в тч кисмет уже настроенный, установленый, там же дрова под кучу карточек
<copyerfiled> инета у меня хватает и своего большого и халявного, чисто для ознокомительных целей
<copyerfiled> alexus а как он ставится?
<copyerfiled> я только начал изучать линукс и пока кроме как ап-гет инсталл ниче неумею ))
<alexus> copyerfiled никак, это livecd \ liveusb , скачиваешь, нарезаешь и грузишься с диска или с флешки
<alexus> для установки на флешку лучше юзать unetbootin
<copyerfiled> о_О
<chravn> Кстате насчёт обновления.
<artus> skai, sharikoff qq
 * skai кинул тапком в artus
<chravn> нектоне вкурсе после сегоднешнего обновления на убунту 9.10 деск топ перестала нум клавиатура работать.
<artus> хех)
<copyerfiled> не это совсем сложно :)
<copyerfiled> хотелось бы сканер и желательно именно kismet и  именно внутри линух
<copyerfiled> хотябы с чего начать, ставить из под рута или с юзера?
<alexus> ладно всем ББ
<|rapidsp|> chravn: ставь уже 10.04... дался ьебе этот промежуточный релиз
<chravn> |rapidsp|:  это рабочий ком нет времени да и желания менять ось.
<|rapidsp|> тогда багрепорт пиши
<|rapidsp|> или может есть уже
<skai> chravn: залезь в настройки клавы и посмотри.там часто пара галочек сбивается:)
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, а чего  не sudo apt-get install kismet ?
<damex> chravn: может просто клавиши перестали работать?:)
<chravn> нет работают.
<damex> chravn: клавиатура точно работает*
<chravn> подключено через квм  остальные машины видят всё.
<chravn> нум лок включен.
<copyerfiled> Сергей, ставится а откуда ставить из под рута или от своего юзера*?
<damex> chravn: setxkbmap -v
<damex> что выдаст
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<chravn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553181/
<damex> странненько.
<damex> chravn: xev реагирует на нажатие клавиш?
<sharikoff> artus: q
 * skai кинул второй тапок в sharikoff
 * skai теперь без тапков и ноги мерзнут
 * skai глупый
<chravn> клавиши работают как хом енд и т.д.
<copyerfiled> люди, есть среди вас счастливые обладатели ноута DELL VOSTRO 500 ?
<skai> copyerfiled: да.ты
<copyerfiled> нет я не счастливый обладатель к сожалению
<copyerfiled> хочу только стать счастливым
<artus> а мешает что?
<skai> copyerfiled: ну так:)становись.кто ж запрещает
<copyerfiled> мешает неправильная работа граб
<skai> copyerfiled: ну так купи новые грабли:)
<artus> причем тут граб к делу?
<damex> chravn: лог обновления можете посмотреть? есть подозрение на новый xf86-input-evdev
<damex> или что там
<damex> я _без_понятия_ где он в убунте
<copyerfiled> притом граб что стоит еще винда на ноуте которую порой хочется запустить, а граб несмотря на свои настройки времени отображения меню выбора систем, всеравно вклюючает это самое меню на долю секунды
<artus> copyerfiled, в бубунте поломали таймер граба )
<aurodionov> енто ещё што я тачпад на асусе победить не могу :)
<copyerfiled> ну типо
<copyerfiled> может биос виноват
<artus> причем тут биос?
<skai> copyerfiled: а ты менял их?точно?
<artus> я ж сказал, таймер есть, он не работает!
<SergeyIT> aurodionov, молотком стукни и нет проблемы
<skai> вообще делл - самое дружелюбное к линуксу вендор:)его ноуты практически всегда без проблем стартуют
<copyerfiled> вот выставляю в грабе от -1 до 100000 и всеравно доля секунды, а если ставлю НОЛЬ то он его вообще не отображает, следовательно переменную он воспринимает :(
<artus> copyerfiled, сносиш граб, ставиш граб, все работаеть
<skai> copyerfiled: /etc/default/grub покажи
<aurodionov> SergeyIT, да вообще его снять надо нафиг и скотчем заклеить ,
<copyerfiled> ыы
<copyerfiled> делал сносил ставил облом
<artus> как сносил то? )
<copyerfiled> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<copyerfiled> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<copyerfiled> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<copyerfiled> GRUB_TIMEOUT=4
<copyerfiled> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<copyerfiled> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<copyerfiled> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<artus> @kick copyerfiled
<skai> artus: 4 секунлы:)нормально же
<artus> skai, че нормального?
<skai> artus: на таймаут:)
<artus> !paste | copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<copyerfiled> сори больше не буду )
<artus> skai, таймаут не работаеть
<skai> copyerfiled: как минимум еще один раз будешь:)
<skai> copyerfiled: потом забаню:)
<|rapidsp|> а у меня почему работает?
<copyerfiled> такс , а если я в чате пишу? сразу несколько строк тоже плохо будет?
<skai> !enter | copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, а  sudo update-grub делал?
<copyerfiled> ундерстенд )
<copyerfiled> Сергей, нет но переустанавливал полностью
<skai> artus: я ж тебе менюшеньку иконистую показывал?:)
<artus> eue
<artus> че крутил там ?
<skai> знач осталось райдену показать:)
<skai> artus: кто крутил?где?
<artus> я про иконки
<|rapidsp|> copyerfiled: ну апдейт то сделай
<copyerfiled> |rapidsp|  ша попробую
<skai> artus: поставил фаензу:)нравится она мне:0напоминает иконки в теме на телефоне моем:)привычно
<|rapidsp|> а... полностью... ОС чтоли переставлял?
<artus> фаенза говориш..
<skai> artus: фаф:)1в1 тема иконок как на моей нокии:)
<asker> ребят, как можно руками обновиться с 10.04 убунту до 10.10?
<artus> skai, в менюшечку ты их как засунуль?
<copyerfiled> |rapidsp|   ааа не, я торможу, делал конечно после каждого изменения непомогает, такое ощущение что там при загрузке у ноута проблемы с таймером
<SergeyIT> asker, а надо?
<skai> artus: через мейк и мейк инсталл:)
<asker> apt-get dist-upgrade не катит
<artus> да ну нафиг
<asker> а почему нет?
<artus> skai, а готового пакета нима ?
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, так поставь -1 время (если не ошибаюсь или 1000)
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT так в том то и дело что ставил
<skai> artus: могу скинуть уже мейкнутый:)его тока мейк инсталом сделть:)без установки зависимостей:)и все:)тока он еще один пакет от компиза может затребовать:)но сам компиз пускать для него не надо:)
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT мигнет, заснял даже на видео чтобы убедится что это именно меню выбора операционки, настолько быстро проскакивает
<skai> artus: тем более, что я lxml вызовы в менюэдиторе переписал, чтобы не глючили:)
<artus> O_o че ты переписал и где ?
<skai> artus: хотя меню можно и простой xml редактировать тесктовиком:)
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT ставил и -1 и 1000 и 100000 проскакивает очень быстро, доля секунды, даже заранее нажимаешь стрелку непомогает, а вот если 0 то непоказывает вообще что говорит о том что переменную из конфига он берет всеже
<artus> copyerfiled, говорю еще раз, сломаный нафиг таймер в убунту... вообще сломаный
<skai> artus: ну это утилитка compiz-boxmenu:)компиз - потому, что код тырен у компиз деск меню изначально и переписан в стиле опенбокса:)компиз сам ей не нужен:)
<artus> copyerfiled, а 0 его тупо вырубает
<copyerfiled> artus а что делать то?
<artus> народ вон пытаетцо пляски утроить , но тупо даунгредят
<skai> artus: те кинуть?покрутишь:)
<artus> copyerfiled, "нашел на лаунчпаде решение проблемы - установка более ранней версии пакета upstart(версия 0.6.3-10) помогла" ну это как вариант  )
<artus> я не пробовал
<artus> !pm > copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled, please see my private message
<artus> copyerfiled, и я понятия не имею че можно сделать) чесс слово)
<copyerfiled> artus> спасибо
 * skai негодуе.сейтолет блин.надмозги блин.аэроборд в многоголоске звучал гораздо лучше, чем скейтолет в дубляже
<artus> copyerfiled, нео воть в дебиане оно работаеть наура, может дествительно апстарт виноват
<artus> *но
<artus> skai, так , ты чем таки иконки в меню совал? каждую ручками прописываль?
<skai> artus: там можно иконку дать через путь отдельной иконки,либо через ее навание в теме:)а названия зачастую соответствуют названию проги:)
<artus> вобщем нафиг ненужная свистелка )
<Encoder> SergeyIT: Вы были правы на счет настроек COM-порта, был лишний флаг в инициализации, теперь все работает как надо. Спасибо за наводку.
<skai> http://paste.pro/452435 artus мой меню.xml
<SergeyIT> Encoder, не за что )
<artus> skai, хм... чей то у мну немного не так
<artus> skai, чем меню делал?
<skai> artus: это этой утилитки меню:)
<skai> artus: делал ее менюэдитором:)
<artus> лана, не кретичная фигня ) я се пайп менюшечку для заметок сделал)
<skai> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15790303/compiz-boxmenu-1.0.8.tar.xz
<skai> вот осталось только sudo make install
<skai> без всяких установок зависимостей и прочего:)
<skai> я пытался пакет чекинсталлом сделать, но у мну он чет не заработал
<skai> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15790303/compiz-boxmenu_1.0.8-1_i386.deb
<skai> хотя мож просто единичный глюк был
<copyerfiled> народ, а есть скайп для убунты? )
<artus> канешно
<copyerfiled> artus спасибо
<skai> igor: ииииигорррр...пул зе свитч:)
<Offoffoff> copyerfiled: даже в репах
<andreylosev> репа! круто звучит :D
<skai> Offoffoff: ох ты:)а ты быстро соображаешь:)реакция ответом у тебя просто молниеносная
<SergeyIT> skai, у него вертикальный высокий монитор и он просто на верхнюю строчку глянул...
<skai> SergeyIT: да тут не так много строчек прошло
<SergeyIT> skai, ну если виртуальных посетителей вычеркнуть, то да
<skai> SergeyIT:да и с ними
<hiddenman> hi all
<hiddenman> ÎÁÒÏÄ, ÞÅÍ ÏÔËÒÙ×ÁÔØ/ÓÍÏÔÒÅÔØ zip-ÁÒÈÉ×Ù Ó ÒÕÓÓËÉÍÉ ÉÍÅÎÁÍÉ ÆÁÊÌÏ× × 10.10?
<ubuntuhelp> hiddenman! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hiddenman> oosp
<hiddenman_> ÎÁÒÏÄ, ÞÅÍ ÏÔËÒÙ×ÁÔØ/ÓÍÏÔÒÅÔØ zip-ÁÒÈÉ×Ù Ó ÒÕÓÓËÉÍÉ ÉÍÅÎÁÍÉ ÆÁÊÌÏ× × 10.10?
<ubuntuhelp> hiddenman_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hiddenman__> тест. русский видно?
<copyerfiled> kismet поставил, кто шарит как юзать отпишитесь
<copyerfiled> видно
<SergeyIT> нет
<hiddenman__> спс. спрашивал, чем архивы zip с русскими именами смотреть/распаковывать? у меня в Alt-е что, ark, что остальные проги патченные, показывает/распаковывает правильно. в 10.10 же ark, file-roller и другие показывают одни кракозябы
<hiddenman__> неужели больше ничего нет?
<copyerfiled> быть может не в них дело, вон у тебя не только там крокозяблы
<SergeyIT> hiddenman__, http://www.google.ru/search?q=zip+%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<artus> sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar p7zip-full p7zip или смотри тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74089.60
<hiddenman__> понятно, спасибо, печально
<artus> hiddenman__, просто в альте патченый unzip )
<hiddenman__> artus: ну да
<artus> ну дык по ссылке что дал тож есть патченый )
<damex> мб подскажет здесь ктонибудь: на панельке гнома активные на данном десктопе окошки показываются с максимум информации = текст+значек. как заставить отображать только значки?
<sid_old> damex:
<sid_old> damex:
<sid_old>  
<damex> sid_old: m?
<damex> internet was gone down :(
<sid_old> http://www.linux.org.ru/books/gnome-ug/ug/confglobal.html здесь не смотрел
<damex> sid_old: сейчас посмотримс
<damex> sid_old: не то
<sid_old> как хорошо настраивать tint2)) все просто
<damex> да замены чемуто интегрирующемуся в gnome нету походу
<damex> панельке i mean
<Bitkovski> Привет всем
<Bitkovski> как настраивать ftp через роутер?
<SUFLEX_> раз раз
<SUFLEX_> почему звук отключается при выключении
<SUFLEX_> ?
<SUFLEX_> как включить?
<SUFLEX_> постоянно
<damex> sid_old: это кстати можно сделать оказывается
<damex> sid_old: http://ompldr.org/vNnlqYw вот так выглядеть будет и ключ тамже показан.
<sid_old> damex: http://itmages.ru/image/view/103931/36592903 такие значки хотел в панели?
<resurection> а если на VPS по ssh сделать reboot, что произойдёт? Контейнер ребутнёся?
<Encoder> sid_old: коньки на скрине хороши)
<damex> sid_old: без разницы, абы был таскбар гномий юзабелен.
<Lorgus> привет страна
<sid_old> Encoder: ага))
<SUFLEX_> Lorgus  здесь даже 1% страны нету.
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, не гони....
<Lorgus> SUFLEX_, это 100% моя страна
<bgeyts667> теперь мы - убунтия
<bgeyts667> привет убунтанцы
<SUFLEX_> ))
<himik> переведите мне OpenLDAP Directory Services пожалуйста
<Lorgus> лан... ребут
<SUFLEX_> как зайти на удаленный рабочий стол Windows с Linux??
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: vnc
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa  ну попробую
<Nebulosa> на винде ставишь vnc сервер, на линухе запускаешь, vinagre, ... PROFIT!!
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa  я уже зашел.
<SUFLEX_> vnc не устанавливал. у него уже вроде встреоен
<Nebulosa> 8|
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa  а как без паоьбы зайти?
<Nebulosa> давненько я в руках вёнды не держал..
<SUFLEX_> пальбы
<Nebulosa> какой пальбы?
<SUFLEX_> ну когда я вхожу. у того сеанс завершается
<Nebulosa> дыщ-быдыщь?
<SUFLEX_> сразу палится
<Nebulosa> ты про бикфордов шнур?..
<Nebulosa> крутите настройки
<SUFLEX_> не понял
<SUFLEX_> ну посмторим
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa  ты мне лучше скажи почему звук при выключении ubuntu звук тоже выклюается
<SUFLEX_> то есть при след входе звук надо опять включать
<Nebulosa> а не должен?
<Nebulosa> значит ты когда-то под рутом установил такие положения ползунка
<Nebulosa> громкости
<SUFLEX_> а. ясно. наверно.
<Nebulosa> sudo alsamixer
<Nebulosa> и adduser ...
<Nebulosa> sudo adduser -a audio username
<Bitkovski> Парни, дайте конфиг для proftpd
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa  ну щас пороьую
<Nebulosa> Bitkovski: загуглить на скорость за тебя? нет пути...
<XuMuK> Bitkovski: на http://pastebin.com/hxS8Cw12
<XuMuK> Bitkovski: только он дырявый, лучше им не пользовацо
<Bitkovski> - Fatal: AllowUser: directive not allowed in server config context on line 38 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Bitkovski> AllowUser xumuk
<XuMuK> так замени
<Nebulosa> Bitkovski: AllowUser nebulosa
<XuMuK> хотя, кстати, да, на арче он работал, а на убунту нет...
<Nebulosa> Root nebulosa
<Bitkovski> толку то, тут блин роутер дуру гонит
<Bitkovski> конект начинается и обрывается
<Nebulosa> белые начинают и выигрывают
<san4o> кто нибуть дс хаб настраивал ?
<Galaxy2000> настраивали
<san4o> Galaxy2000: по скриптам можеш подсказать немного
<Galaxy2000> которые на LUA ?
<Corsair> san4o: какой именно? если verlihub - то немного подсказать могу
<bggooo> Братцы выручайте, как в adsl-роутерах делинковских, в частности DSL-2640u включить веб-морду через SSH, а то я что-то увлекся и отключил все оставив только шел :)
<artus> дык сбрасывай настройки )
<san4o> bggooo: веб морду ты никак не отключиш. ты можеш отключить доступ к ней снаружи
<san4o> а через лан порт доступ должен быть
<artus> san4o, ну гипотетически, при бездумном жмаканье кнопачем можно получить весьма неожиданный результат)
<bggooo> san4o, можно отрубить и изнутри, если я тебя правильно понял
<bggooo> artus, не хотца чет ребутить :)
<bggooo> кароче у меня остался только доступ к нему через ssh :) и там стопицот опций вываливается
<bggooo> если читать хелпы на все тоя до утра проковыряюсь
<bggooo> вай, кажись я на правильном пути))
<bggooo> ща ща,))
<Lorgus> страна 45 сек отбой
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<ksu> подскажите, как восстановить груб?? загрузилась с федора-ливсд. а теперь не могу зайти в свой минт(
<damex> grub-install /dev/sdX
<damex> ksu:
<artus> !grub2 | ksu
<ubuntuhelp> ksu: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<ksu> damex:  а где это писать? ос то не грузится..
<artus> хм
<artus> ksu, во http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<artus> damex, кстате мне тоже интересно чего можно добитцо этим) особенно учитывая что груб поломан )
<damex> онже загрузился с чегото стороннего не?
<artus> ии
<damex> вот оттуда и пусть поставит
<damex> в чем проблема?
<artus> это с ливки то федоры?
<artus> груб инстал?
<artus> и без чрута?
<artus> damex, ты сам то пробовал или как ?
<damex> в чем проблема? =/ ну форсировать в крайнем случае раз убит grub
<damex> grub-install --force
<artus> мда
<damex> потом из реальной системы восстановите
<artus> и куда оно его поставит?
<artus> а ?
<damex> на старый hdd
<damex> где "убит grub"
<damex> или что там было
<artus> вот все бросило и поставило
<artus> оно только загрузочнцю на хдд поставить , на этом все и закончитцо
<san4o> bggooo: ищи в секции menegmant
<ksu> а вроде понятно. посиб за ссылку. пойду пробовать.
<Lorgus> ТРОН появился в хорошем качестве ??? или гаррик потный ???
<Uzver> Народ, как удалить ярлык программы в приложениях, которой уже нет ...  ?
<XuMuK> alacarte
<Uzver> нипанимат
<Uzver> гугл не помог
<csid> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> csid! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Uzver> как удалить ярлык программы в приложениях, которой уже нет ...  ?
<Uzver> висит серый ярлык с вопросом
<Offoffoff1> Uzver: тупо
<Offoffoff1> Uzver: правой кнопкой
<Uzver> Offoffoff1 там 4 пункта, добавить туда, туда, туда и туда, и всё
<Sergey_IT> system - properties - main menu
<Offoffoff1> Uzver: ну тогда меню редактируй.
<Uzver> Sergey_IT> спасибо
<XuMuK> в терминале набери alacarte
<Offoffoff1> Uzver: только если это wine приложение - потеряешь меню... ^____^
<Uzver> спасибо, уже понял как
<Uzver> :О
<Uzver> фух, всё ок) жертв нет
<Uzver> а кто то уже ставил ЛибрОфис? :)
<Lorgus> Offoffoff1, hi
<Offoffoff1> превед
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, !
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: Здорово!
<gerard1> И всем привет! Прошу прощения!
<Offoffoff1> gerard1: ага... и тебе не болеть!
<Offoffoff1> gerard1: ты сделал какую-то гадость?
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: Вопрос можно?
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: Неть не успел, только проснулся))
<Offoffoff1> gerard1: значит замышляешь только?
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: В общем, у мну в списке поддерживаемых режимов VESAfb нет того режима, который мне нужен, быть точнее там нет 1280x800-24... можно как нибудь добавить его туда?
<Offoffoff1> можно.
<Offoffoff1> есть файл с описанием режимов
<Offoffoff1> содержит в себе fb
<Offoffoff1> и лежит в /etc/
<Offoffoff1> поищи
<himik> gerard1: код для этого режима 0x0362
<XuMuK> gerard1: карта нвидия?
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: hwinfo --framebuffer показывает http://pastebin.com/TDLhC05r
<gerard1> да
<gerard1> 7000M
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: Это насильно заставит vesafb показывать граб и сплэш с разрешением 1280x800-24
<Offoffoff1> да
<gerard1> Offoffoff1: Это впрос, прошу прощения!
<Offoffoff1> Но ты можешь спалить матрицу.. так говорят. Я не проверял.
<XuMuK> в грубе вот так сделай set gfxmode=1280x800
<XuMuK>   set gfxpayload=keep
<gerard1> Offoffoff1:  там 6 файлов у которых в названиях присутствуют fb но они какието странные, у них сами имена непонятные и расширение 0
<gerard1> XuMuK стоит...
<XuMuK> и чо?
<himik> ндя...
<gerard1> http://pastebin.com/zr6Ei5n4
<gerard1> XuMuK http://pastebin.com/zr6Ei5n4 это граб.кфг
<XuMuK> вот ето nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x800-8,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap лишнее
<gerard1> что там написать?
<XuMuK> и вапще не там менять надо
<gerard1> Я хочу сплэш
<XuMuK> сотри вапще ето нафиг
<XuMuK> теперь сохрани и закрой
<XuMuK> открой /boot/grub/grub.cfg и нажми ctrl+F
<XuMuK> набери set gfx -> enter
<XuMuK> измени на 1280х800 и ниже добавь set gfxpayload=keep
<gerard1> XuMuK http://pastebin.com/i3WTGPLL 00_header
<XuMuK> сохрани и ребут
<gerard1> XuMuK Может GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800 это?
<XuMuK> нет, сделай как я написал...
<XuMuK> set gfxmode=1280x800
<XuMuK> set gfxpayload=keep
<gerard1> Там нет этой строки
<gerard1> Добавить?\
<XuMuK> где? в /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<gerard1> да
<XuMuK> ниодной?
<gerard1> я же тебе граб отправил
<XuMuK> ты мне отправил /etc/default/grub
<gerard1> это есть в 00_header
<XuMuK> короче делай как хочешь...
<gerard1> XuMuK я меняю, простите я не вертолёт... я сейчас всё что я изменил возвращаю на исходную, чтобы сделать так как говоришь ты...
<gerard1> XuMuK не злись, я новичок... :)
<XuMuK> аа, ну давай
<tenshigo> злой химик... звучит -_-
<XuMuK> да мне вапще по барабану... просто в своё время сам потанцевал с бубном
<gerard1> if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
<gerard1>   set gfxmode=1280x800
<gerard1>   set gfxpayload=keep
<gerard1>   load_video
<XuMuK> ага
<gerard1> часть текста с /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<XuMuK> контрол+s и ребут
<XuMuK> я понял
<gerard1> так?
<XuMuK> да
<gerard1> а в 00_header ничего менять не надо?
<XuMuK> уже нет
<gerard1> То есть вернуть в исходное...
<gerard1> да?
<XuMuK> можешь забить...
<gerard1> Понял...
<XuMuK> перегружайся
<gerard1> а тут /etc/default/grub строчку GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800 закоментировать?
<XuMuK> оставь
<gerard1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash vga=0x0362" ???
<XuMuK> кроме quiet splash всё убери
<gerard1> И последний вопрос перед ребутом, это правильно? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ???
<XuMuK> ага
<gerard1> всё... спасибо, не поминайте лихом)))
<gerard1> А пшёл))
<bggooo> san4o, вот тут можно было отрубить веб-морду http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/dlink.png хорошо, что у меня остались не очень старые бекапы настроек - быстро востановил. А через ssh можно только веб-морду в WAN высунуть, через LAN её никак
<gerard1> Heeelp!
<gerard1> Иксы не грузятся((
<XuMuK> всмысле?
<gerard1> XuMuK: сплэш и граб в разрешении не изменились, после сплэша дисплэй моргает 5 раз и всё....
<XuMuK> ты щас в убунте?
<gerard1> ни Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, ни Ctrl+Alt+F1 не работает
<gerard1> Да, безопасный графический режим...
<gerard1> XuMuK: есть предложения?
<XuMuK> sudo -i&& apt-get purge grub&&apt-get update&&apt-get install grub, ибо я хз че ты там до етого сделал...
<XuMuK> а потом как я говорил
<gerard1> Арслан....
<gerard1> Он говорит что он провожал тебя((
<gerard1> простите((
<gerard1> XuMuK: на  apt-get purge grub он мне сказал, что не будет удалён, потому что не установлен((
<gerard1> Но я его поставил...
<XuMuK> попробуй grub2ç
<XuMuK> попробуй grub2
<artus> как бе grub и grub2 разные вещи
<XuMuK> =
<XuMuK> )
<gerard1> Пакет grub2 не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<XuMuK> ппц
<artus> gerard1, а ты пробовал табом пользоватцо? говорят помогает)
<XuMuK>  тада sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<User065[web]> кто нибудь слышал про консоли для телефонных станций под Ubuntu?
<artus> grub-pc ибо как бе
<artus> а не grub и grub2
<XuMuK> да? ну тада так
<gerard1> artus ты про что? Говори яснее... я нифига не вкуриваю...
<artus> че непонятного, табом пользуйся
<gerard1> XuMuK: set gfxplayload=keep?
<XuMuK> ага
<gerard1> Ага, спасибо артус, матаю на ус
<User065[web]> кто нибудь слышал про консоли для телефонных станций под Ubuntu?
<artus> что значит консоль для телефонной станции под убунту?
<gerard1> XuMuK: тогда в defaul/grub даже не лезу...
<XuMuK> неа
<User065[web]> с АТСками обычно в комплекте идет диск с консолями управления только под windows
<gerard1> и вообще никуда не лезу, только добавляю, сохраняю и ребут
<XuMuK> да
<artus> а атски уже телефоном чтоль не програмируютцо?
<User065[web]> и им тоже но лучше и более полно с консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> атс теперь шибко умные
<User065[web]> смотря какой производитель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с телефона замучаешься. лучше натыкать в табличках, дома в уютных тапочках. потом готовый конфиг залить
<Sergey_IT> АТСы давно умные, и на многих *никсы
<User065[web]> профессионально только с ноута
<gerard1> XuMuK: теперь сплэш в текстовом виде...
<gerard1> XuMuK:  а разрешение как было убогое 1023х768 так и осталось...
<gerard1> XuMuK: непрошибаемый какойто
<XuMuK>  ну
<gerard1> 1024* прошу прощения
<gerard1> XuMuK: у мну нвидиа, если это как то повлияет на ситуацию((
<XuMuK> зайди в синаптик
<XuMuK> набери grub
<gerard1> XuMuK: и?
<XuMuK> правая мышка и удалить с конфигами
<gerard1> XuMuK: grub-common тоже?
<XuMuK> всё
<gerard1> XuMuK: а мемтест можно оставить?
<XuMuK> ну оставь)
<XuMuK> да потом ето всё заново установицо
<gerard1> XuMuK: итак grub2, grub-common, memtest86+ пошли в мусорку
<gerard1> XuMuK: а и все темы граба
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, а у монитора какое разрешение 1280х800? Может драйвер поставить и утилитой нвидиа настроить...
<XuMuK> теперь ставь заново
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, у меня ати, поэтому не в курсе подробностей
<gerard1> Sergey_IT дрова стоят... в иксах всё нормально, но сплэш и граб убогии
<XuMuK> да я тоже проходил это
<gerard1> XuMuK:  Настраивается пакет граб-писи
<XuMuK> ок
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, так и плюнь на них - в них же не работаешь
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: не естетично)
<gerard1> XuMuK: Remove GRUB 2 from /boot/grub?
<XuMuK> ето при установке?
<gerard1> Sergey_IT дело интереса, если на всё плевать, пойду на форточки и захоркаю их...
<gerard1> XuMuK:  нет при удалении
<XuMuK> тада конешно
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, я в 8.04 этим занимался тоже. В 10.04 - вроде все без проблем оказалось )
<gerard1> XuMuK: всё... он мне удалил всё...
<gerard1> XuMuK:  ребут :-D
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: у нвидии при установке дров слетает на 640х480
<gerard1> XuMuK: ??
<XuMuK> неее
<gerard1> XuMuK: знаю знаю...\
<XuMuK> теперь устанавливайй заново
<gerard1> XuMuK: что ставить?
<XuMuK> пкги2
<XuMuK> gub2
<XuMuK> короче ты понял
<gerard1> XuMuK: http://pastebin.com/5u7cXWXG
<XuMuK> каг говорил дяденька artus grub-pc
<gerard1> XuMuK: но тут и граб2 есть и просто граб...
<gerard1> XuMuK: но ставить  олько grub-pc
<gerard1> XuMuK: ????
<XuMuK> grub-pc там и так версия 2
<artus> Пакет: grub-pc Версия: 1.98+20100804-11
<artus> вобщем grub2 то то вроде метапакета
<artus> Пакет: grub2  Зависимости: grub-pc (= 1.98+20100804-11)
<gerard1> XuMuK: Настраивается grub-pc, ниже Командная строка Linux: (и поле для ввода)
<XuMuK> короче одно и то же... чтд
<XuMuK> quiet splash
<go8765> всем привет. есть 2 вопроса  -  1.как это всё запустить ? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-12012011-222347.php  2. как можно и как правильно остановить демон rtorrent?
<artus> go8765, ну как бе /etc/init.d/* stop
<gerard1> XuMuK: GRUB install devices: пометить нужно раздел или весь винт?
<artus> gerard1, а запускать мплеером или влц )
<gerard1> artus просто у меня на винте 3 раздела...
<XuMuK> весь винт
<gerard1> artus просит пометить либо целиком винт, либо раздел который я выделил для убунту
<go8765> artus, killall - будет направильно ?
<gerard1> XuMuK или обе галочки поставить?
<artus> gerard1, /dev/sda
<artus> go8765, зачем кил ?
<artus> gerard1, выбирай винт и не парся)
<gerard1> artus спасибо... ты злой, но гуру)))
<artus> гг
<go8765> artus, я не могу в влц найти меню открыть аудиодорожку и в гноме - тоже ?
<gerard1> XuMuK: теперь ребут? потом изменения gfxplayload и снова ребут?
<artus> да незлой я ниразу )
<artus> да и не гуру) так , мимо проходил)
<san4o> gerard1:  в mbr винта нада запись груба делать
<gerard1> san4o ns nj;t d nt,t xnjkb&
<artus> go8765, настройки, аудио, дорожка
<gerard1> san4o ты тоже в теме чтоли?
<go8765> как посмотреть - что кушает трафик в данный момент ?
<XuMuK> я отходил
<XuMuK> gerard1: где застрял?
<artus> XuMuK, хороший был приход? )
<XuMuK> artus: ыы)) ничо, как догадалсо?))
<artus> гг )))
<gerard1> XuMuK: после установки граба ребутнулся, всё в 640х480, как и должно быть....
<gerard1> XuMuK: сейчас внёс изменения что ты сказал... и снова иду на ребут
<XuMuK> теперь добавь те две строчки и всё по идее
<XuMuK> угу
<XuMuK> всё гуд
<gerard1> XuMuK:  а апдей-граб и инитрамфс не нужно делать?
<XuMuK> нет
<gerard1> XuMuK: хорошо.... я пшёл
<XuMuK> давай
<go8765> скажите плиз - как посмотреть трафик - с указанием программ - которые используют соединение в данный момент ?
<XuMuK> netstat вроде
<go8765> ХиМик, непоказывает ..
<gerard1> XuMuK: граб 1024х768, а сплэш 640х480 и в тексте...
<XuMuK> go8765: http://goo.gl/zpySR
<go8765> ХиМик, мне нужно чтобы оно именно покзывало какая программа выходит в сеть ?
<gerard1> XuMuK: Сработала видимо только строчка GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<XuMuK> чо то ты не так делаешь
<artus> вот я не пойму, нафиг те эти пляски .оно тебе надо ?
<gerard1> artus дело интереса...
<gerard1> XuMuK: знаешь есть какое но?
<SUFLEX_> а какая альтернатива downloadmaster в ubuntu? многопоточность и все такое
<XuMuK> ну?
<artus> aria2
<gerard1> XuMuK: у меня в выводе hwinfo --framebuffer нет режима 1280x800 24bit... пожет поэтому?
<SUFLEX_> artus  ну щас посмотрю. thanks
<XuMuK> может... у меня есть
<gerard1> XuMuK: Там максимальное 1024 на 768... в котором граб и показывает у меня сейчас
<gerard1> Хотя в конфиге граба стоит 1280 на 800, не понимая этого разрешения, он мне выставляет максимальное поддерживаемое, то есть 1024 на 768
<XuMuK> ну хоть так
<artus> gerard1, ну начнем с того что веся явно не умеет 1280 на 800
<gerard1> artus вообще?
<XuMuK> у меня умеет)
<artus> и если так приспичело нестандартный фреймбуфер то надо через что то другое выводить
<tenshigo> назрел такой вопрос. допустим занимаюсь разработкой дизайном и т.д на пиратских продуктах. каким образом мне могут усложнить жизнь? допустим я фрилансер может ли кто требовать подтверждение лицензий на продукты?
<artus> XuMuK, именно веса?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> вроде)
<CoBa> Люди , за сколько загнать GeForce 9500 Gt 512mb ?
<artus> CoBa, тут не барахолка
<tenshigo> -_-
<CoBa> Блин да я знаю , просто может подскажете ?
<artus> за 3 рубля, вопрос закрыт
<CoBa> Чорт
<artus> gerard1, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/2357346#comment-2357650
<CoBa> Ладно извините за беспокойство
<gerard1> XuMuK dmesg | grep fb покаж вывод
<artus> vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, ))
<artus> но это стандартное
<artus> кстати химик таки да) показывай)
<gerard1> artus я там был вчера, я боюсь...
<artus> uvesafb тебе короче надо )
<XuMuK> щас
<XuMuK> перегружусь...
<gerard1> artus: как я понял муыф читает биос видюхи?
<artus> муыф это кто ?
<artus> и зачем ему читать что либо?
<artus> че у тя ядром поддерживаетцо то и работаеть)
<artus>  hwinfo --framebuffer у тя че говорит ?
<gerard1> artus http://pastebin.com/nTBqm1qV
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/KrRaHxyH
<artus> gerard1, соответственно если в выводе нима 1280 на 800 то плясать можно только финтами
<gerard1> artus:  там vesa
<artus> гыгыгы
<go8765> ХиМик, я насчёт рторрента ещё хотел расспросить - эта команда вроде как его останавливает - но он не останавливается ?
<artus> де у тя там вообще 1280 ты нашол?
<gerard1> artus: а какими? чего я и пытаюсь разузнать у народа...
<XuMuK> go8765: без понятия
<artus> че эть у тя за нвидия такая?
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, а монитор у тебя что поддерживает?
<XuMuK> у кого?
<artus> вобщем не умеет она у тя 1280 и фсе )
<artus> да у жерарда
<gerard1> artus: нет, поэтому изначально стоял вопрос если там нет этого режима, можно ли какими нибудь магическими или немагическими плясками, танцами добавить этот режим туда?
<gerard1> artus: И каков ритуал, я почти готов к нему, только мне нужен наставник
<artus> ну как те сказать , о том что у тя его нима и ты его хочеш я вот только услышал )
<Galaxy2000> мб биос обновить на карточке
<artus> и второе , нафиг оно те надо ?
<gerard1> Sergey_IT у меня в иксах всё очень даже хорошо, 1280 на 800, но сплэш и граб не поддаётся
<gerard1> artus я это у Оффоффофф спрашивал... он сказал можно, но есть риск того, что погорит матрица... пишут так говорит
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, так может в дровах что-то криво - бывает. Может когда допилят
<artus> gerard1, у тя в иксах 1280 на 800 без дров ?
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/KrRaHxyH если в етой ссылке Н заменить на Й то она станет забавной)
<gerard1> artus у меня стоят дрова
<gerard1> artus: но они грузятся только в иксах...
<artus> просто вытянуть макс разрежение карточки монитора можно и ручками на самом деле ) но при условии что знаеш паспортные дынные на моник )
<artus> gerard1, ну логично )
<gerard1> моник то держит... это лаптоп
<gerard1> Тут оптимальное разрешение 1280x800-32@60
<XuMuK> на эйсер случайно?)
<XuMuK> не*
<gerard1> XuMuK нее Compaq-Presario-F700-Notebook-PC
<NoOova> Acer & Emachines УГ =)
<NoOova> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<gerard1> !gerard
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gerard'
<Galaxy2000> >gerard1 у тебя cpu какой ?
<gerard1> :)
<artus> gerard1, было б у тя что то типа http://paste.pro/456371 ))) было б тебе щастье )
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 AMD Turion 64 x2
<gerard1> artus а как сделать что бы было что то такое?
<artus> поставить себе нормальную карточку )
<XuMuK> artus: у меня тоже самое)
<gerard1> artus: Что с ядром сделать? Неужели нельзя как нибудь, насильно заставить его работать с этим разрешением?
<artus> XuMuK, воть и я о том же )
<artus> gerard1, я ж грю, копай в сторону увесафб, может удастцо обмануть
<NoOova> а на веса не запускается?
<artus> а вообще я б на твоем месте и 1024 на 768 рабовалсо)
<NoOova> ну и что что только 2д будет
<Dark51> привет
<gerard1> artus: На лаптоп? поменять встроенную карточку? Не, ну я чипсет то перепаяю, но вот видео сменить, у меня идей нет((
<Dark51> всем)
<artus> NoOova, а у тя 3d в фреймбуфере чтоль?
<artus> gerard1, ну дык и не парся
<Dark51> ребята, такой вопрос у меня. Подключился к удаленной папке, заавторился, и вот эта авторизация сохранилась. Как мне ее сбросить?
<NoOova> artus:  а разве xserver 3д не в фреймбуфере держит?
<gerard1> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<artus> O_o
<gerard1> :)
<NoOova> artus: я конечно не уверен, но помоему xserver какраз с framebusserом и оперирует, а с другой стороны  у него обычные сокеты
<NoOova> на то он и xserver
<gerard1> artus cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes покаж вывод
<artus> я конечно не уверен, но ... кокое нафиг 3d в tty
<artus> $~/.weechat/logs>ls /sys/bus/platform/drivers/                                                                                                           [1]
<artus> coretemp  i8042  parport_pc  serial8250  vboxdrv  vesafb  vhba  w83627ehf
<NoOova> =) хм... ssh -x user@host
<NoOova> и там попробуйте запустить файрфокс с q3live
<Dark51> проверка связи)
<NoOova> хотя это ниего не докажет
<XuMuK> artus: да он гонит)
<NoOova> artus: а опенгл с какой стороны лежит от Xservera
<artus> NoOova, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<NoOova> под? над? в?
<NoOova> у меня трафик урезали на мопеде
<NoOova> ща на 64кбит сижу
<artus> утиль чтоль?
<NoOova> не... я в больничке
<NoOova> с 3г
<NoOova> на нетбуке, зашёл потролить скучно ппц
<artus> NoOova, локальная прокся с принудительным кешированием спасает)
<artus> NoOova, дык я тож на 3g ) enzkb )
<NoOova> на нтбуке выньХП а сквид ставить на вынь некошерно
<gerard1> XuMuK: значит мне можно здаваться? =(
<artus> кошерно) в виртуалку)
<example> qq
<Galaxy2000> >gerard1 поставь ка ядро 2.6.37  http://rghost.ru/3918241
<artus> gerard1, давно, и не можно а нужно )
<XuMuK> gerard1: ну если карта не держит то выхода только 3...
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 мне стыдно, но как ставить его? просто с помощью GDebi??
<artus> gerard1, sudo dpkg 0i
<NoOova> т.е. опенгл драйвер и Xserver лежат на одном уровне? а под ними непосредственно фреймбуфер?
<artus> gerard1, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<gerard1> XuMuK а как я в иксах сижу на 1280х800 если у меня карта не поддерживает этого разрешения?
<NoOova> artus: в виртуалку? атом 1.66
<artus> NoOova, ну как бе фреймбуфер вообще отдельно лежит)
<NoOova> ну понятно что то часть ядра
<XuMuK> gerard1: фреймбуфер не поддерживает етот режти
<XuMuK> режим*
<Galaxy2000> распоковываешь в папку содержимое архива , затем cd в эту папку и sudo dpkg -i *.deb  - в терминале
<gerard1> artus а если прошить биос видюхи? точнее перешить?\
<NoOova> а можно X ajhdfhlbnm d dtyle&
<NoOova> форвардить в венду?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 спасибо
<NoOova> без всяких там внц чтобы
<artus> gerard1, а че паритцо, подпаяй норм карточку )
<NoOova> тонкий клиент на вынб есть?
<gerard1> artus есть вообще шансы?
<gerard1> NoOova есть
<artus> NoOova, путя те вруки ) и иксфорвард )
<NoOova> ща попробую ниразу пути не запускал с форвардингом
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 дрова видюхи переставить придётся? да?
<Galaxy2000> а дрова если с репозитория они сами с помощью dkms скомпилится должны
<Galaxy2000> при установке
<go8765> нужна помощь по рторрент ?
<go8765> нужна помощь по рторрент
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 нет ручками ставил... и ещё вопрос, сначала image или header ставить?
<Galaxy2000> оба
<Galaxy2000> headers
<artus> да * юзай , оно само поставит
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 порядок установки не имеет значения?
<Galaxy2000> имеет
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 поэтому спрашиваю
<go8765> кто-то юзает рторрент ?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 ну значит header?
<Galaxy2000> вначале headers потом image
<NoOova> root@inetserver-mg8:~# xcalc
<NoOova> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<gerard1> go8765 Transmission ... и в лини и на хакинтоше...
<NoOova> логично что он не может х-сервер клиент найти. потому что у меня венда
<gerard1> NoOova ты реально гонишь чувак ))))
<artus> а ты везде форвард включил?
<artus> и на сервере и в путе?
<Sergey_IT> gerard1, да не мучайся, скоро 11.04 будет и там будет иначе
<NoOova> на сервере то нафиг
<NoOova> всегда так работало
<Galaxy2000> remmina через ssh это что то
<go8765> gerard1, и цп грузит дай боже ...
<Galaxy2000> точнее rdp через ssh
<Galaxy2000> удобно
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 http://pastebin.com/bVgMepwR
<artus> NoOova, http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html
<artus> там тупо текст, немного)
<Dark51> проверка связи
<go8765> скажите как это лечить http://paste.ubuntu.com/553346/
<artus> Dark51, да невидит теби никто , раслабсо)
<Dark51> Народ подскажите пожалуйста, как сбросить сессию авторизации к сетевой папке
<Dark51> это где то в самбе копать надо?
<artus> go8765, нафиг его лечить? оно все работаеть)
<artus> screen -rd
<Galaxy2000> распакуй архив в домашнюю папку  , потом в терминале  cd ~/    потом  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<go8765> artus, мне отключить демон надо ?
<artus> Dark51, а оно тебе мешает чтоль?
<artus> go8765, нафига ?
<Dark51> artus: очень)
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 так и делал, только пакеты решил ставить поотдельности!
<artus> go8765, ты чего хочеш то ?
<NoOova> gerard1: ou can get the standard X.Org X server ported for Windows; it's called XMing. Actually finding the installer files is a pain, so here are some direct links:
<Dark51> artus: заавторился под одним логином и паролем, а теперь нужно сменить
<NoOova> ну и где я гоню?
<Galaxy2000> сделай именно через  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Dark51> artus: точнее настраиваю самба сервер на той стороне, а из за этой проблемы не получается адекватно проверить, правильность настройки
<artus> Dark51, перезапусти самбу )
<Dark51> свою?)
<go8765> я хочу остановить демон не входя в гуи - вот собственно и всё http://paste.ubuntu.com/553355/
<artus> NoOova, XMing поставь )
<NoOova> artus: ага. я пока страничку его дмашнюю загружаю =)
<Dark51> artus: все равно не спрашивает логин пароль)))
<NoOova> вот загрузеится там посмотрим
<NoOova> 2.2 mb норм =)
<Dark51> artus: хм) smbd это же самба?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 http://pastebin.com/ydA1fRMg всё ли нормально?
<Galaxy2000> ядров вроде поставилось , а драйвер нескомпилися
<Galaxy2000> попробуй перезагрузись , если что старое ядро выберешь при загрузке держа кнопку шифт
<gerard1> Galaxy2000: Потому что дровишки не проприетарщина... ручками ставил...
<Galaxy2000> ну вот поэтому
<gerard1> Galaxy2000: в ребут?
<Galaxy2000> аха
<artus> gerard1, ну как бе проприетарщину ты ручками и ставил )
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> именно)0
<go8765> artus, (так ещё можно сделать ?) я хочу остановить демон не входя в гуи - вот собственно и всё http://paste.ubuntu.com/553355/
<artus> killall screen
<go8765> artus, kill это правильно будет ?
<go8765> artus, вроде потерятся что-то может ?
<artus> что?
<gerard1> Эммм...
<gerard1> Иксы запустились, только после установки дровишек...
<Galaxy2000> мм
<go8765> artus, част закачанного торрента ?
<gerard1> Но это не суть.... у мну было предупреждения... чтото cjnflicting with ROM
<gerard1> CONFLICTING
<XuMuK> если он уже закачалсо то как ты чо то потеряешь?
<Galaxy2000> посмотри режимы
<artus> даже если и не закачалсо не потеряеш )
<gerard1> Galaxy2000: фрэймбуффера?
<Galaxy2000> аха
<XuMuK> тоже правильно, он же торрент)
<Dark51> artus: не подскажешь где еще можно покопать, чтобы сбросить эту сессию?
<gerard1> Galaxy2000: ничего не изменилось
<go8765> ладно. я думал его как-то ещё можно остановить
<Galaxy2000> значит дело чисто в настройках или в железе
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 то есть это не ядро?
<Galaxy2000> похоже что нед
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 то есть то ядро которое сейчас у меня стоит, не может скрыть режимы?
<go8765> artus, химик,   Inactive: Download registered as completed, but hash check returned unfinished chunks. и зачем оно мне надо каждый раз ?
<XuMuK> хз
<skrishi> привет
<Sergey_IT> gerard1,  а xrandr нормально показывает?
<Galaxy2000> lsmod | grep vesa что показывает  ?
<skrishi> никто не вс терчал ман на  wget  на русском языке?
<skrishi> *встречал
<artus> skrishi, так и хоца спросить ,Ю тебе гугл закрыл абонимент ? )
<damex> skrishi: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=wget&category=1&russian=0 первая ссылка из гугла
<go8765> artus, химик,  сори - это я свм намудрил
<go8765> *сам
<skrishi> artus: нет.. просто я целого мана не находил.. обрывки какие-то..
<skrishi> спасибо
<skrishi> damex: спасибо
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 игнорит
<artus> skrishi, на будущее wget site:opennet.ru и все это гуглу )
<skrishi> damex: а как запрос давал в гугле?
<damex> skrishi: http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=wget+man+ru&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=b7c9090da6dba6a
<skrishi> паняня =)
<Galaxy2000> -gerard1 всмысле игнорит ?
<Galaxy2000> вывод пустой ?
<skrishi> круто, пошл курить ман )))
<skrishi> спасибо
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 да, тупо спускается на новую строку и всё
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 gerard@Compaq-Presario-F700-Notebook-PC ~ $ lsmod | grep vesa
<gerard1> gerard@Compaq-Presario-F700-Notebook-PC ~ $
<Galaxy2000> я вот ставил себе кастомное разрешение на plymouth  , у меня это показывает uvesafb                22101  0
<Galaxy2000> тоесть модуль uvesafb загружен
<gerard1> Galaxy2000 у тя в грабе выставлена увеса
<gerard1> А мне химик сказал эт ничё не нужно
<Galaxy2000> от чего ушли к тому вернулись =)
<gerard1> точняк((
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  а сколько у тя время щас?
<Galaxy2000> -SUFLEX_ достаточно :D
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  )). че серьезно?
<Galaxy2000> да =)
<himik> везунчик, у меня не хватает этого времени
<Galaxy2000> 3+ GMT мое время
<himik> а у меня тоже час ночи
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  так у тебя час ночи да?
<Galaxy2000> до
<artus> хех, а у меня -0.3 конинки)
<NoOova> хм XMing поставил. даже цепляется чтото, пишет клиент подключен когда xcalc запускаю, но тишина
<NoOova> новых кошек не появляется
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000 а ты как бы типа не спишь да?
<SUFLEX_> ))
<Galaxy2000> вроде нет :D
<go8765> никто не знает как расстянуть опера спиддиал на весь экран (чтобы небіло полей?)
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  а тебе ниче за это не будет?
<NoOova> Оооооооооо
<NoOova> я забыд что у меня 56 кбит
<Galaxy2000> -SUFLEX_ а должно ?
<NoOova> парам пам пам! через 1 минут прогрузился Xcalc
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  думаешь?
<Galaxy2000> спрашиваю
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  ну ты никому типа завтра ничего не должна да?
<SUFLEX_> ))
<Galaxy2000> ну завтра в школу не пойду , мб отшлёпают :D
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  кто ?))))
<artus> NoOova, вот видеш) фсе работатеь)
<NoOova> artus: спасибо за статью щас гном запущу!
<NoOova> посмотрим как будет вертеться
<artus> извращенец)
<artus> у тя канал то позволит?
<NoOova> 64кбит!
<Galaxy2000> жесть
<NoOova> щас только хром докачается и будет даже полноченные 64кбит!
<artus> или ты по принципу бо е час та натхнення
<SUFLEX_> )))
<NoOova> щас двойной форвард сделаю
<NoOova> проверб
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  что жесть.
<artus> NoOova, ssh -C юзай )
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  ты внятно разъясняйся)
<artus> оно жмет трафик )
<NoOova> хорошо но мне там то уже ненадо жать
<NoOova> а в путти наверно галка етсь гдето
<artus> ну с смысле на коиенте сжатие выстави
<Galaxy2000> >artus дай ту же статью
<Galaxy2000> плиз
<artus> какую?
<NoOova> http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html
<Galaxy2000> спс )
<NoOova> нашёл галку enavle compression
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  че ты все время по сторонам пишешь? ты мне ответь же сначала. же есть. я же жду же. вах)
<Galaxy2000> чего ждёшь ?
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  с тобой обстоятельной  беседы.
<NoOova> Хахаха!!! двойнй форвард иксов на вынь с помощб. зг модема и openvpn виртуальной сети!
<NoOova> B-)
<Galaxy2000> >NoOova а как отклик ?
<Lorgus> как закрыть 25 порт на сервере ???
<NoOova> Lorgus: iptables  -A INPUT -dport 25 -j REJECR
<Lorgus> спс
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  а ты как бы в этой сфере нармальна шаришь да?
<NoOova> -dport возвожно пишется как --d-port или --dport забыл
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> и не REJECR ф REJECT
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  вообще
<NoOova> сори
<NoOova> ой и -p tcp
<NoOova> блин косяк на косяке
<Galaxy2000> -SUFLEX_ ты задаешь слишком много вопросов !
<NoOova> порт тсп ведь?
<artus> гг
<Lorgus> NoOova,  еще раз и с самого начала
<NoOova> если протокол не указать оно ругаться будет
<Lorgus> да
<Galaxy2000> мне пора спать , завтра в школу , у нас контрольная поэтому удаляюсь
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  пока пока. иди отсюда )
<NoOova> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -dport 25 -j REJECT
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<SUFLEX_> не успел
<NoOova> хм иксы всё ещё чтото грузят
<NoOova> оЙ
<NoOova> оЁ
<NoOova> блин извиняюсь клаву вижу плохо. прогрузило
<NoOova> 2 минуты примерно на xcalc
<NoOova> а как увести программу в фон?
<NoOova> типа как Ctrl + z но чтобы на не замораживалась
<NoOova> как будто амперсант на конце добавили при старте
<shki1866> bg <прога>
<NoOova> когда она уже работает
<shki1866> на другой консоли это впиши
<NoOova> ъм а она не откроет новую в фоне?
<shki1866> не
<NoOova> блин Xfce запустил! офигенно
<NoOova> какбы главное чтобы от тогоде пользователя?
<NoOova> а если несколько этих процессов таких запущено?
<NoOova> все в фон уйдёт?
<NoOova> и надо будет писать fg имяпроцесса?
<gerard1> Я могу удалить ненужные ядра из каталога /boot и обновить граб?
<gerard1> Всё ли будет нормально?
<nergal> если удалишь только лишнее, то да, нормально
<shki1866> NoOova: пид тогда вместо имени вписывай .   fg чтоб вернуть обратно
<NoOova> ага спасибо =)))
<NoOova> а можно сделать как нибудь с Ctrl+z?
<NoOova> типа Ctrl + Z, bg pid
<NoOova> он восстановится в фоне?
<NoOova> а что я спрашиваю щас попробу
<NoOova> Прикольно =))
<NoOova> ping yandex.ru... ctrl+z: stopped.
<NoOova> fg& bg ping
<NoOova> и он в фоне
<shki1866> да, линукс такой прикольный..
<go8765> насчёт оперы никто не знает? (как растянуть спиддиал на весь экран?)
<XuMuK> да, линукс такой, прикольный..
<shki1866> или тире. )
<NoOova> xfce прогрузидся окончательно
<NoOova> =)
<artus> опера ненужна )
<go8765> artus, почему ?
<artus> поопределению )
<go8765> artus, а по подробней ?
<artus> а чего в ней хорошего то ?
<NoOova> проприентарность
<artus> вы че ,новое слово все выучили?
<artus> причем тут проприетарность?
<XuMuK> видать
<go8765> artus, 1. встроенный почтовый клиент 2.встроенный ирс 3.легкий запуск 4.мало оперативки 5.расширения 6.синхронизация встроенная ит.д.
<NoOova> ну а рыжелис чем плох?
<NoOova> солько дополнений
<artus> 1.Уг 2.Уг 3 не понял 4 на сролько мало 5 унылые 6 дропбокс
<NoOova> 3 ирка у неё встроенная
<artus> вобщем по тестам производительности опера сливает хрому , фф вообще сливаетцо, но в расширениями у него полутше )
<NoOova> помому у оперы только 1 фишка это прокся еёшнаяя
<artus> встроеная ирка в браузере это уг
<NoOova> artus: я щас сиу с ирки в опере
<NoOova> но в винде
<go8765> NoOova, 1.больше оперативки 2.дольше запуск 3.медленнее работа и т.д. (хотя есть и плюся - но для моего железа однозначно опера лучше будет)
<NoOova> в линуксе только вичат
<artus> с таким же успехом можно пользовать вебморду
<NoOova> не. там не как окн в браузере и ирка на явискрипте (шутка такая)
<NoOova> там норм ирц клиент
<go8765> artus, что такое уг?
<artus> NoOova, у тя ssh под рукой, нафиг те вообще кие то клиенты для ирки?
<NoOova> инылое г
<NoOova> унылое
<NoOova> я на серваке вичат ставить буду?
<NoOova> хотя поставил уже
<NoOova> сча
<artus> а что такого? )
<NoOova> нуу.... на своём серваке я поставил
<NoOova> просто есть рабочий боевой
<go8765> artus, ладно - не будем спорить - просто знает кто-то или нет ?
<NoOova> меня там повеся
<NoOova> т
<artus> NoOova, ты не путай клиент с бнцой )
<go8765> завёл я вас :)
<NoOova> мы все мокрые уже
<NoOova> с чем клиент не путать?
<artus> XD
<artus> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC
<artus> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80 точнее
<go8765> скажите по сути - кто-то знает как окошки на весь экранчик сделать или нет ?
<shki1866> F11 ?
<NoOova_away> Превед!
<artus> ))
<NoOova_away> блин чтото с кодировкой у сш.... врде поставил утф8 а вмсто палочек какието кретсики
<artus> а ты в путе выстовил utf8 ?
<NoOova> конечно
<NoOova> я ей поумолчанию сделал утф8
<go8765> shki1866, а то же самое только без ф11 ? :)
<NoOova> ща локали проверю
<shki1866> go8765: не знаю, оперу не юзаю
<gerard1> как узнать где лежит файл vbe_modes
<NoOova> 1) locate 2) find
<XuMuK> sudo locate vbe_modes
<XuMuK> или sudo find / -name vbe_modes но ето долго
<gerard1> XuMuK на sudo locate vbe_modes как будто вообще не отреагировал((
<XuMuK> пробуй файнд
<gerard1> "/" это как я понял где искать, тоесть он ищет в корне Файловой системы
<XuMuK> откуда, да
<NoOova> O_O в венде кодировка 1251, на серваке утф, ставлю в путти утф - кракозябры, ставлю 1251 - работает. в чём делоO_o?
<gerard1> XuMuK: Я нашёл этот файл...
<gerard1> XuMuK: теперь я не могу его изменить, хотя в свойствах во вкладке права, я дал доступ... что делать?
<NoOova_away> ïðîâåðêà
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova_away! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> gerard1, sudo nano
<gerard1> XuMuK: он лежал в /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
<NoOova> хм нет не работает
<artus> gerard1, и забйдь ты про вкладки и дал доступ
<gerard1> artus недаёт((
<artus> че недает?? руту не дает? не свисти)
<XuMuK> гг
<NoOova> sudo это вроде как не рут
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> это права рута
<artus> один фиг
<NoOova> хм может со щрифтами косяк какой
<NoOova> почему вместо псевдографики у меня в консоли крестики? =)))
<gerard1> artus http://pastebin.com/witYwXMg
<artus> NoOova, издержки пути)
<NoOova_away> тест кодировки
<artus> gerard1, а кто тебе сказал что в  /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes мона писать?
<artus> NoOova_away, норм
<NoOova> не не. раньше было нормально
<gerard1> artus никто не сказал... я ниукого и не спрашивал((
<skrishi> а чего 40 номер Поного круга ещё не вывешен на сайте?
<artus> skrishi, чавой???
<XuMuK> full circle чтоли?
<skrishi> я говорю, чего Full Circle 40-ой номер нет на убунту ру?
<artus> 40 номер Поного круга <--- это такое проклятье чтолдь?
<artus> гг)
<artus> skrishi, а там чей то интересное вещають?
<gerard1> artus а почему нельзя туда писать? поясни пожалуйста...
<NoOova_away> !sys
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sys'
<skrishi> artus: ну мне интересно читать.. кое что для себя новое нахожу )
<NoOova_away> это не реальная папка
<XuMuK> ls -l /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/ в студию
<artus> gerard1, ну гепотетически , туда уже ктото пишет , причем явно о своем состоянии, посему править тебе надо явно не там )
<NoOova_away> папки /proc и /sys находятся в оперативе и напоминат чтото вроде реестра виндовс
<XuMuK> в линуксе всё - файлы...
<XuMuK> и директории
<artus> gerard1, и да, все что те надо править так или иначе находитцо только в /etv
<NoOova_away> ну да.. в юниксе скорее
<artus> */etc
<NoOova_away> както так... all is file
<gerard1> XuMuK http://pastebin.com/zZBptJP7
<NoOova_away> а
<gerard1> а как посмотреть в консоли где, точнее в какой директории я нахожусь?
<NoOova> зцв
<XuMuK> pwd
<NoOova> pwd
<artus> pwd
<XuMuK> ыы
<gerard1> О_о
<artus> мама .где я )
<gerard1> Как много
<gerard1> artus это ты про меня?
<artus> gerard1, че, заблудилсо в консоли? )
<XuMuK> print working directory - запоминай)
<gerard1> artus простите... я учусь... поэтому спрашиваю... скажи не спрашивай тут ничего, небуду... пойду спрашивать где то там...
<artus> !toolbox
<ubuntuhelp> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<NoOova> chearcheet>
<NoOova> ?
<artus> gerard1, во, проситай и  распечатай
<NoOova> блин. шпоргалка?
<artus> gerard1, меганужная весч) да и 80% вопросов отпадут)
<gerard1> спасибо
<artus> реально весч нужная) ибо все не запомниш ) ну по крайней мере сразу )
<gerard1> там логотиа freebsd, он мне почему то нравится...
<NoOova> в мемориз =)
<gerard1> Но как ос я её не видел((
<artus> и зря)
<gerard1> artus что зря?
<artus> зря ненравитцо и зря невидел)
<gerard1> artus я вроде бы как бы сказал нравится... но не видел))
<gerard1> artus а почему зря не видел?
<artus> а , ну то значит глаценки мои балуютцо) недоглядел)
<NoOova> gerard1: ну потому зря не видел =) другой мир напоминает более суровый
<artus> ну хороша она чертовка в принципе )
<gerard1> artus а чем?
<NoOova> напоминает детсвкий металический конструктор, который как угодно гнуть можно м он не сломается
<NoOova> и можно из конструктора "подьёмный кран" сделать фалоимитатор
<gerard1> В чём отлична от Убунту?
<NoOova> это не десктопная ос
<NoOova> у неё не ядро линукс
<artus> фсем )
<damex> убунту десктопная ос? уж извольте ...
<NoOova> у неё кодировка koi8 =))))
<gerard1> а я могу её например установить на персоналку свою?
<NoOova>  damex ну ставить убунту на серв только позориться
<gerard1> Тупо поглядеть, поучиться?
<damex> NoOova: оно и для сервера не годно
<NoOova> конечно можеш
<NoOova> ставь
<NoOova> на серв я бы выбирал только из 2 дистриьов, debian stable или centos какой нить или федору
<NoOova> или фрю если бы в неё шарил
<XuMuK> artus: chmod u+rx scriptname # установить права на чтение/исполнение только владельцу скрипта
<gerard1> NoOova damex а почему вы так убунту опускаете?
<artus> NoOova, сквизи вполне себе стейбл)
<XuMuK> artus: нвйди ошибку)
<damex> gerard1: потомучто там ужасная система обновлений
<XuMuK> а*
<NoOova> потому чт пакеты некоторые неработают даже стейблы
<NoOova> кучу раз было
<damex> gerard1: и поддержка апгрейда с выходом нового релиза никакующая
<damex> упс ... ачепятки ;(
<NoOova> openvpn в 8.10 вроде неработал
<NoOova> ещё чёто там
<NoOova> ну оно какбы норм, работать то будет но это как компромис
<NoOova> хочется чтобы небыло ничего лишнего
<NoOova> совсем
<NoOova> netinstall + aptitude
<gerard1> NoOova damex а почему вы тогда юзаете убунту?
<damex> gerard1: я не использую убунту
<NoOova> gfrtnbrb gjntcnbnm yjdst
<NoOova> пакетики потестить новые
<NoOova> графикой поиграться
<NoOova> в игрушки погонять
<artus> sharikoff, выспалсо? )
<gerard1> damex а зачем ты тогда сидишь на этом канале?
<sharikoff> не..
<NoOova> я сижу потому что тут можно пофлеймить и добрый а4 и злой грин не забанят
<artus> sharikoff, на левый бочек повернулсо и яфон задел? )
<NoOova> покрайней мере на долго
<damex> gerard1: "знай врага в лицо" :)
<sharikoff> время смотрю
<artus> а4 ушоль )
 * NoOova чувствует надвигающийся +v
<NoOova> куда ушёл
<gerard1> sharikoff это будет плагиат если у мну тоже тут ник будет sharikoff
<NoOova> а а2 кто такой тогда
<artus> NoOova, сказаль что времени нихватаеть)
<damex> gerard1: иногда забавно посмотреть на юзеров, спотыкающихся об элементарные вещи :)
<artus> gerard1, быдеть бан)
<NoOova> a2tech является ~a2tech.or@82.112.36.135 (a2tech.org)
<artus> gerard1, за попытку косить под опа )
<NoOova> ааа. (((((((((( это не а4
<gerard1> artus ну прост мы тёзки по фамилии))
<gerard1> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XuMuK> тезки по фамилии != однофамильцы, вы не путайте)
<gerard1> XuMuK простите... я с русским на вы))
<damex> gerard1: какой родной язык?
<gerard1> damex эммм... Лакский
<gerard1> damex: Ничего непонятно... да?
<artus> однако )
<damex> gerard1: эх ... кого здесь только не бывает (;
<damex> gerard1: а чего может быть не понятно то?
<gerard1> Я на половину Лакец и на половину русский...
<skrishi> gerard1: а сколько в дагестане всего языков?
<NoOova> на левую или на правую*
<gerard1> По отцу русский, но жил с матерью...
<artus> NoOova, верхнюю или ...
<artus> ))
<gerard1> NoOova блин может я с головы до пояса делюсь?
<artus> вово)
<NoOova> вспомнилась цитата с баша, расскажите как делятся клетки? 0 => 8 => oo => 00
<gerard1> skrishi 33 народа в дагестане
<gerard1> skrishiа языков много, но незнаю сколько... я там небыл
<skrishi> а почему имя у дагестана тюрского происхождения?
<gerard1> skrishi незнаю... не посвящали и не интересовался...
<skrishi> gerard1: понятно.. лан прости.. если что..
<gerard1> skrishi ничего страшного)) я просто реально не в теме, я живу с другой стороны каспийского моря и морской ветер мне не приносит от туда ничего
<artus> хех, вот и приговорил бутылочку коньяшка )
<gerard1> artus а что такое статус +v
<skrishi> gerard1: Там 5 государств примыкают.. ))
<artus> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<gerard1> skrishi я живу в том которому принадлежит большая часть берега этого орыка
<artus> кто есть орык?
<go8765> не подумайте что я хвастаюсь - НО Я ЭТО СДЕЛАЛ ... http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-13012011-013859.php
<skrishi> казахстан что ли?
<artus> go8765, эм.. а че ты сделел то?
<artus> и кто это у тя так память то кушает? )
<artus> и что значить go8765 ))
<artus> вобщем прорвало меня )
<go8765> artus, (орык,на сколько я знаю, это водоём искусственный, который для средней азии очень важен) у опреры много больших вкладок !
<gerard1> skrishi Туркменистан
<NoOova> go8765: в about:config зашёл? )))
<XuMuK> бб, я спать
<Tenshigo_> кроме жуткого рабочего стола нечего не вижу.
<Tenshigo_> хуже чем у артуса
<go8765> NoOova, неа. в 11 опере там этого не исправиль - вручную спиддиал.ини отредактировал :)
<gerard1> artus а skyrider сюда заходит?
<artus> угу
<gerard1> :)
<gerard1> Клёва)
<gerard1> !@kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<go8765> такой вопрос - я так и не понял как это можно открыть ?http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-12012011-222347.php
<skrishi> что именно?
<go8765> всмысле чтобы можна было дорожки выбирать (субтитры оно предлагает открыть из внешнего источника - а дорожки - нет
<gerard1> artus я приодолел все свои страхи к прочтению рулесов, и наконец прочёл правила этого канала... :) теперь я грамотный посетитель))
<skrishi> ссылку?
<artus> gerard1, гг ) а их так страшно читать? )
<go8765> skrishi, не ссылку- а видеофойл+дорожки к нему ?
<skrishi> а vlc что не открывает?
<skrishi> он же вроде читает матрёшку и дорожки тоже
<gerard1> У меня почему то панический сттрах перед прочтением всяких правил и соглашений... аж до такой степени, что мне как в 3 классе перед экзаменом хочется какать :-[
<go8765> skrishi, по отдельности - читает - а так чтобы видофайл + внешняя дорожка - у меня чё-то не получается ?
<skrishi> go8765: ты видео файл запускаешь и в разделе аудио выбираешь нужную дорожку
<gerard1> теперь я хоть понятие имею как копмпилить ядро...
<gerard1> Вот бы ещё набраться мужества да сделать это....
<gerard1> Блин чёт я ссыкун какойто((
<artus> gerard1, да не нужно его компилить)
<artus> смысла нет )
<gerard1> artus блин, мне всё интересно, я учусь...
<artus> gerard1, а вот учитцо лутше в виртуалке )
<gerard1> artus никто палкой не тычет как в школе, приходится самому искать жертву...
<gerard1> та пофиг мне на систему
<skrishi> угу, я вчера прочитал настольную книгу и понял, что генту - это убу через геморой )
<gerard1> У мну ту нет ничего...
<gerard1> Эт мамин ноут... мой трупик ещё дня на 3-4
<artus> гг
<shki1866> skrishi: пфф.  серьезно??
<artus> а мама по ушам не даст? за издевательства ?
<gerard1> artus мама форточек лешилась... ей уже нечего терять))
<artus> shki1866, а у тя хайлайт на "гент*" ? )))
<artus> gerard1, вот жеш падонак )
<skrishi> shki1866: что серьёзно? что генту - это убу? ну почему нет.. ты ведь можешь собрать всё что тебе нравиться? мне нравиться убу.. значит я буду собирать убу =)
<artus> skrishi, не, убунту надо разбирать скорее до приемлемой роботоспособности)
<shki1866> skrishi: если тебе нравится бунта, не значит что гента гемор.  скорей даже наоборот.  если проц канеш не совсем древний
<gerard1> artus 11.04 уже на юнайти будет? или же они всё таки оставят выбор людям?
<shki1866> skrishi: что такое хайлайт?)
<skrishi> artus: не, мы говорим не о работоспособности, а о принципых.. главный принцип генту - ставлю чо хочу, как хочу и куда хочу ))) а я хочу убу ))
<artus> вобщем как по мне адекватнеость бубунты закончилась на 9.04 )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-13
<artus> shki1866, это когда чатек делает бибип на определенные слова , тапа как на твой ник )
<artus> gerard1, ненаю, а 11я у них в планах lts или как ?
<artus> потому что 10.04 прожила у меня дней 12 ) почле чего была снесена)
<gerard1> artus: не думаю...
<gerard1> 10.04 лтс
<gerard1> у мну 10.10 стоит))
<artus> сочуствую )
<skrishi> у мне тоже 10.10 стоит
<skrishi> а до этого 10.04 )
<gerard1> я хочу минт поставить... это нормальное желание человека? или меня это накажет?
<skrishi> как драва на видяху настроил не разу не парился )
<artus> а смысл его ставить?
<gerard1> artus: ну незнаю... позырить))
<shki1866> artus: темка рабочего стола классная )
<artus> хде? в убунте класная темка?
<shki1866> в минте
<gerard1> ну как бы одно и то же...
<artus> ну в минте еще куда ни шло )
<gerard1> а если ку взять...?
<gerard1> artus: кде вашпе тормоз говорят?
<gerard1> artus:  я просто незнаю... реально
<go8765> skrishi, и где там выбирать ? :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0113/h_1294876935_1a14823fbf.png
<artus> ну как тебе сказать, по производительности он гном уделывает
<artus> но по адекватности ну его нафиг
<skrishi> go8765: приконо.. у тебя токо дубляж.. это странно..
<gerard1> go8765 а чё у тебя такой убогий вид гномика?
<go8765> gerard1, потому что это не гноми :)
<skrishi> блин.. жалко качать.. 9 гигов
<go8765> gerard1, это оренбокс + икс панель :)
<skrishi> ты откуда её брал?
<artus> go8765, это ты так коробку испоганил?
<gerard1> skrishi юнайти?
<gerard1> go8765 юнайти?
<go8765> artus, я её сделал мега юзерфрендли :)
<skrishi> матрицу.. она мне нафиг не нужна ещё и в таком разрешении )
<shki1866> go8765: а где же тинт?? вертикальный то. )
<artus> доооо
<artus> go8765, нафиг те флаг и сша? нафиг те куча непонятных панелек? )
<gerard1> go8765 извращуга однако))
<artus> тот монитор что у тя на панелке сам половину проца отжирает чтоб себя отрисовать )
<go8765> я прям не знаю кому первому отвечать :)
<artus> не, ну главное чтоб удобно было )
<go8765> gerard1, что такое юнайти ?
<artus> но я когда откапывая свои старые скрины десктопа меня кондратий хватает)
<go8765> artus, я пока пробую, знакомлюсь, эксперементирую :)
<shki1866> go8765: ставь *bang.! crunchbang хотя бы, оопенбокс на гноме уже не торт..
<skrishi> go8765: если найду твою матрицу в локали, посмотрю что там твориться
<artus> shki1866, кранч на дебиане годен) подтверждаю )
<artus> чуть допилить и вообще ляпота )
<shki1866> дык! )
<gerard1> artus что такое кранч?
<artus> у него правда нюансы сразу после установки) но лечитцо за 20 мин )
<gerard1> блин я самый скромный, юзаю просто гном))
<gerard1> и всего лишь одна дополнительная панелька Docky
<gerard1> И всё
<go8765> shki1866, http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0113/h_1294877609_68f3d3be40.png  эта что-ли :) (ей бы кнопки запуска икс панели и ценй её бы не было) :)
<artus> ну на гноме я когдато тоже доки юзал) на второй - третий день понимаеш что все панелькт гнома нафиг ненужны)
<shki1866> go8765: "сервер не найден"  почему то
<gerard1> go8765 ну вот это же юнайти или я ошибаюсь?
<go8765> skrishi, я матрицу вот отсюда кажись брал http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3037737
<shki1866> а, во
<skrishi> go8765: ну я от туда сейчас буду качать минут 40 её (
<artus> хех, поофтопить чтоль )
<go8765> gerard1, что такое юнайти ?
<gerard1> go8765 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=26538
<artus> глючное поделие
<artus> хоткеи рулять )
<gerard1> go8765 http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<shki1866> artus: или dеsktop-menu, и несколько незабытых рабочих столов )  и про панельки можно забыть
<artus> дак коробка ж ) и так все гуд )
<skrishi> go87652222: через пол часа посмотрю как она у меня смотриться
<skrishi> если скорость падать не будет сильно )
<go8765> чудо дополнение к опере - заставило перезагружать систему три раза  подряд :)
<artus> гыыы
<artus> а я говорил что опера говно )
<gerard1>  CrunchBang Linux 10 "statler" вот это?
<go8765> skrishi: у тебя какой провайдер ?
<go8765> artus: ОНА НЕ так плоха - как ты говоришь (хотя минусы у неё есть )
<go8765> где можно посмотреть  логи канала ?
<gerard1> go8765 она полный отстой... я подтверждаю...
<gerard1> go8765 тупит очень жёстко...
<go8765> gerard1: она - это опера или матрица ?
<gerard1> go8765 к вашему сожалению но она это опера
<shki1866> у меня например в опере нелёгкие флэш-игры быстрее и безглючнее работают чем в огнелисе. так что не такое уж и г
<gerard1> artus а этот кранч мне не очень нравится... чем он лучше?
<go8765> gerard1: я могу говорить за себя - у меня она мега летае. хром и лиса - рядом не валялись :)
<artus> gerard1, http://itmages.ru/image/view/104587/62f9f840
<artus> go8765, воть этот кранч)
<artus> go8765, и летает она при over 40 вкладок и запущеном флеше ?
<artus> gerard1, тебе ссылка
<artus> автокомплит в вичате гад )
<go8765> artus: я так не извращаюсь (точнее мне железо не позволит такое делать (1 гиг оперативки))
<go8765> artus: я так и не понял что такое кранч :)
<go8765> artus: оформление всмысле ? http://welinux.ru/post/1612/
<artus> вобщем чистый опенбокс без всяких гномов )
<gerard1> artus а файл мэнеджер?
<artus> ну и соответственно манимум всякого ненужного бдера и максимум производительности)
<go8765> artus: скажи лучше где логи канала посмотреть можно ?
<damex> artus: страшный десктоп
<artus> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<go8765> спс
<artus> damex, да оно как то влом пилить, на меня находит только переодически ) раз в 2-3 месяца ) и по большому счету на оформления я вообще мнимания не обращаю )
<go8765> shki1866, у тебя скрин не открылся что-ли ?
<damex> artus: давно бы глаза вытекли
<damex> ._.
<artus> damex, ну как бе все под освещение и под монитор подстраиваетцо)
<shki1866> go8765: сначала да, теперь уже открылся
<go8765> gerard1, что такое юнайти ?
<gerard1> artus эт можно смотреть переписку за любое число?
<artus> посему то что в одних обстоятельствах гуд в других не пойдеть)
<artus> gerard1, ну да )
<go8765> gerard1, сори
<artus> damex, паказывай  свой )
<skrishi> go8765: интерзет
<damex> artus: зачем? хочеш терминальчики увидеть?
<artus> ога)
<artus> damex, ты мне свой нестрашный покажи тесктопчег)
<gerard1> go8765 блин, да сколько ж можно... http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=26538 http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<damex> artus: аплоадит то, что попалось под горячую руку
<artus> ))
<damex> artus: http://ompldr.org/vNnlxeg
<go8765> gerard1, это было не юнайти а tint2 - http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9669/ecran6p.jpg (правда модифицырованная малость (на самомом деле на unitu похоже - но гораздо легче и проще))
<go8765> gerard1, я ж написал - сори - меня выкинуло кажись - когда ты ответ написал
<go8765> skrishi: что такое интерзет ?
<artus> хех
<skrishi> go8765: interzet питерский провайдер
<artus> я думал гентушнеги нано не пользуютцо)
<go8765> а какая скорость ?
<go8765> skrishi: а какая скорость ?
<shki1866> damex: что за WM ?
<damex> shki1866: xmonad
<go8765> artus: кстати про оперу - мне больше её ирс чат нравится чем икс - чат даже (единственный минус- что она не запоминает историю, но при наличии логов - это перезта’т быть проблемой :) )
<artus> go8765, не перестаеть)
<artus> cat irc.bnc.\#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog G * всеж удобнее )
<go8765> :)
<go8765> artus: и чё это такое ?
<go8765> artus: терминальная версия что-ли
<artus> alias -g   G='| grep'
<damex> artus: nano вполне приятный в использовании текстовый редактор. почемубы и не использовать?
<artus> damex, во, всегда хотел услышать эти слова )
<gerard1> damex Oops, nothing here :(
<damex> gerard1: ?
<gerard1> damex damex's home page
<damex> gerard1: ващезабей. тестирую lamp.
<damex> тестировал*
<gerard1> artus эммм через минут эдак 20 начну ставить crunchbang-10-20110105-openbox-i686.iso есть наставления?
<artus> gerard1, http://crunchbang.ru/ если поставитцо(
<gerard1> artus кстати, юзаешь Cairo dock?
<artus> * )
<artus> угу
<gerard1> artus она подглючивала у меня, я перешёл на Доки, она полегче, пошустрее...
<go8765> skrishi: ну чё - там ?
<skrishi> блин.. глюк
<skrishi> минут 10 пишет осталось
<go8765> skrishi: неработаеть ?
<artus> gerard1, ну ниче не глючит вроде )
<skrishi> пиджин у меня глючит
<artus> пиджин уг
<gerard1> artus как сам сказал, главное что удобно))
<go8765> artus: оно всё глючит - ставьте икс панель :)
<artus> go8765, дык говорю ж , не глючит )
<skrishi> тогда нужно в консоль )
<artus> gerard1, у меня от каиро композитинг до кучи )
<go8765> кто-то может мне рассифровать строчку с цпу (что это за виды цпу ? ) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-13012011-030020.php
<go8765> *расшифровать
<shki1866> man top смотрел?
<NoOova> всем спок нчи
<NoOova> доделал парсер башорга без рекламы и прочей фигни, чисто цитаты в кваратиках и рандом
<NoOova> ))) пошёл читтаь с телефона
<artus> делись)
<NoOova> неа :-P
<artus> вот жеш)
<go8765> shki1866:  у людей смотревших ман топа - могут возникнуть такие вопросы ? :) (иду смотреть )
<shki1866> не, не могут)
<go8765> а то привык уже на канале всё спрашивать :)
<go8765> разленился
<artus> go8765, man man top )
<shki1866> гг
<skrishi> go8765: угу.. нехрена не работает.. страннл
<skrishi> вообше не в обном плеере что у меня стоит
<go8765> skrishi: аналогично !
<go8765> skrishi: и чё делать ?
<skrishi> что-то не то .. не знаю..
<go8765> skrishi: знающие - взываю к вам :)
<skrishi> ща попробую погуглить
<gerard1> artus а почему тебе пиджин не нравится?
<gerard1> artus http://ompldr.org/vNnlyag
<shki1866> damex: кста, у тебя ж 64битная система. скайп себе ставил?
<gerard1> skrishi http://ompldr.org/vNnlyag вот пиджин и не глючит
<skrishi> блин.. не подключить
<go8765> skrishi: ну что там ?
<skrishi> пока не как
<damex> shki1866: я таким не пользуюсь
<shki1866> wine?
<damex> shki1866: wine работает.
<shki1866> через 32битн.-окружение?
<skrishi> go8765: короче =))) в лвс Медиа-> открыть файл с параметрами
<go8765> skrishi: щя буду пробовать :) . спасибо !
<skrishi> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/105710851080108410861082-5.php
<skrishi> пакачать дополнительные параметры
<skrishi> и там выбираешь дорожку уже
<skrishi> потом в аудио она появляется
<skrishi> и там, переключаешь на неё )
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<skrishi> сам тыдыщь )
<sharikoff> я супер тыдыщ
<skrishi> sharikoff: а что с твоим глобальным .. блин как их зовут.. обмеником?
<sharikoff> artus: пинг емае
<artus> sharikoff, проснулсо? )
<sharikoff> artus: угу
<artus> sharikoff, понг )
<skrishi> вс++
<skrishi> вс++
<sharikoff> skrishi: ничо
<skrishi> dc++ во
<skrishi> он не работает вроде )
<sharikoff> винт сдох а делать фпадлу
<skrishi> аа.. понятно )
<sharikoff> у мя щас новая ишрушка
<skrishi> )))
<sharikoff> catalyst 2900xl
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi> блин.. большие мальчики, а всё в игры играем ))
<sharikoff> тока он шумит падла
<sharikoff> как бы это сказать.. ну очень сильно
<skrishi> пытаешься на камуникатор виндоус сервер поставить? )))))))
<sharikoff> типа того
<artus> sharikoff, вырви шумелку и выброси на балкон железяку )
<sharikoff> artus: там -30
<sharikoff> умрет
<sharikoff> от конденсата
<artus> неумреть
<skrishi> правильно, долой из него динамиг)
<gerard1> artus почему пиджин не любишь?
<artus> кой нафиг конденсат на таком морозе то?
<sharikoff> artus: да.. кстати
<gerard1> artus http://ompldr.org/vNnlybQ вот мой десктопчеГ с пиджином))
<artus> gerard1, потому что он уг , и более угничтое уг я не видел
<sharikoff> почему это ты это кривое поделие не любишь?
<go8765> skrishi: всё получилось - огромное спасибо ! :)
<skrishi> go8765: незазя )))
<skrishi> наслаждайся )
<sharikoff> gerard1: ппц
<go8765> ну всё. всем спасибо. всем пока :)
<sharikoff> вырвиглаз
<gerard1> sharikoff ажасен?
<skrishi> пошол недофильм смотреть ))
<artus> gerard1, оно деревянно и нифига не умеет , начиная с поиска пользователей и заканчивая запросом авторизации
<skrishi> да, квипа рулит )))
<gerard1> sharikoff почему так плохо? :)
<artus> и квипа уже не рулит) рулит жабир с нормальным транспортом )
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/104589/269af6a8 пыщ
<sharikoff> зелененький
<skrishi> ну каму как.. у меня через другую прогу пароль не работает почемуто
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> о, енотег
<skrishi> это убу?
<skrishi> или эпл?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> закос под мк =)
<sharikoff> *мак
<skrishi> =) понятно.. клёво закошен, качественно )
<artus> не верте ему) это виндовс)
<skrishi> :D
<gerard1> sharikoff этож типо готовая темка вродеб?
<skrishi> интересно.. я единственный человек не складывающий файлы на рабочий стол.. или в мире есть ещё мутанты? О_о
<sharikoff> есть
<artus> файло на рабочем столе зло
<artus> руки за это отрывать надо )
<sharikoff> gerard1: угу
<sharikoff> готовая
<gerard1> sharikoff можно ссылочку... заинтересовало мну
<skrishi> у шарикова целых 5 файлов )))
<artus> sharikoff, прекращая стебатцо над маленькими)
<sharikoff> artus: какой стеб.. 9 утра =))
<skrishi> кстати.. а что это за лапка в верхнем правом углу на панельке? что она хначит?
<artus> skrishi, купи мак уузнаеш)
<sharikoff> growl
<sharikoff> шо та типа нотифера вашего
<sharikoff> вн в угу у меня на скриен 2 всплывалки
<sharikoff> *вон в углу
<sharikoff> это он
<bosyak> привет всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<gerard1> sharikoff ты тож злой...
<sharikoff> gerard1: очень
<sharikoff> =)
<bosyak> sharikoff: у меня есть плюсик перед ником?
<sharikoff> bosyak: конечно
<artus> bosyak, мы тебя поздравляем )
<sharikoff> так что смотри за собой
<gerard1> sharikoff взял, так просто и обманул((
<bosyak> а что это значит?! :) вопрос конечно не по теме :)
<artus> !v | bosyak
<ubuntuhelp> bosyak: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<sharikoff> или зашел с веб гейта
<skrishi> лана.. всем спокойной ночи
<sharikoff> skrishi: пака
<artus> нам все о тебе расказали) так что мы вкурсе )
<sharikoff> да да
<bosyak> неожиданно :)
<sharikoff> а как ты хотел.. щас жисть такая..
<sharikoff> раз - и все
<sharikoff> artus: ты в аэрогриле картошку делал хоть раз?
<artus> не, завтра попробую )
 * sharikoff че то голодный..
<artus> sharikoff, а че , чей то ацкое получаетцо?
<sharikoff> мне придется испытания щас проводить..
<artus> sharikoff, ну дык запеки в гиле, думаю норм будеть
<sharikoff> кроме картошки нифига нету.. а в магазин холодно
<artus> есть такое дело)
<artus> sharikoff, а у меня воть коняшок кончилсо а виски я не хацу, а в магазин  в 4ре утра меня не пустять)
<sharikoff> тебе нет восемнадцати?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> ех еслиб) я б не парилсо и пил все шо горить)
<gerard1> старые задроты))
<sharikoff> чо то вспомнилось..
<sharikoff> у нас генералу када генерала давали ну звание вобщем
<gerard1> и злые обманщики...\
<sharikoff> он с трибуны на весь плац по микрофону сказал типа
<sharikoff> к этим погонам еще б и х.. лейтенантский
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> мораль такова -есть желание но нет возможности
<sharikoff> gerard1: да ладно.. не парься
<sharikoff> учи линукс
<gerard1> artus sharikoff а вайн под мак нормально работает?
<sharikoff> я не пробовал
<sharikoff> у меня вмваре
<artus> а у меня мака нет )
<sharikoff> виртуалка
<gerard1> sharikoff а чё паралель десктоп не поставишь?
<artus> а че, паралелс не кошерен?
<sharikoff> он мне не нравится
<gerard1> artus :))
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: и как тянет в вмваре мак?
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: наоборот я б сказал..
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, у него наоборот )
<sharikoff> в маке вмваре тянет
<IchEsseDichAuf> вмвар в маке?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> типа да
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/99840/4b4937d7
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<gerard1> sharikoff artus эх хорошо быо бы еслиб под линукс паралелс был...
<artus> gerard1, зачем ?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/51838/8f0e9573 вот мозголомный скринчег
<artus> sharikoff, хм
<artus> sharikoff, я вот озадачилсо на предмет vmware vs virtualbox.
<gerard1> artus я хочу такую же виртуализацию форточек
<sharikoff> gerard1:  там на вайне все посторено
<sharikoff> в паралельсах
<artus> gerard1, форточки ненужны) для всего остального есть kvm )
<sharikoff> глючно
<sharikoff> вмварь  имхо лидер в этом деле
<gerard1> kvm это типо что?
<sharikoff> но платная
<sharikoff> gerard1: гугль тя спасет
<bosyak> виртуалБокс зато легче ставится...
<bosyak> и с декстопом интеграция мне кажется лучше? на винде так было во всяком случае
<sharikoff> bosyak: зато в продакшене руллок в варьке больше
<sharikoff> и держит нашрузку она лучше
<sharikoff> ну это как бы у кого денег вагон
<bosyak> про продакшен спору нет...
<sharikoff> а так да.. самый имхо лучший вариант -kvm
<bosyak> ESXi бесплатный, сервер бесплатный
<gerard1> -kvm что это такое?
<sharikoff> bosyak: там только гигабитные карты сетевые поддерживает и мааааленькую кучку оборудования
<sharikoff> а обороудование только брендовые сервера
<sharikoff> которые хрен купишь
<bosyak> для хостинга в самый раз...?!
<bosyak> ну а в нормальных конторах, нормальное оборудование
<artus> bosyak, для хостинга kvm
<gerard1> sharikoff блин что такое -kvm&&
<artus> gerard1, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine
<bosyak> главное что бы хостер это сопровождал... :)
<go8765_> artus: знаешь в чём я с тобой согласен - в том что хромиум - лучше немого оперы :)
<artus> go8765_, ))
<gerard1> go8765_ этого следовало ждать!
<gerard1> artus и что её можно свободно поставить и юзать?
<artus> кого?
<gerard1> artus Kernel-based Virtual Machine
<artus> ну да) в репах есть)
<go8765__> artus: знаешь в чём я с тобой согласен - в том что хромиум лучше оперы немножко :)
<artus> go8765__, множко лутше )
<go8765__> artus: а - я не увидел что первое - дошло
<go8765__> artus: я сейчас хромиум запустил - вместо хрома - и он таки на флеше летает(чего нельзя сказать о хроме(у меня по крайней мере))
<go8765__> artus: но ирс встроенного у него всё-таки нету :)
<artus> вот жеш ) weechat пользуй )
<gerard1> ikvm; kvm; kvm-api-4; kvm-pxe; libikvm-native; qemu-kvm; qemu-kvm-extras; qemu-kvm-extras-static  что ставить?
<artus> gerard1, debian.pro/16
<artus> sharikoff, а вмваря умеет грузитцо с флешки?
<gerard1> artus что то я не вижу этого(
<go8765__> artus: что такое weechat ?
<artus> gerard1, чего не видеш) в браузер вбей)
<sharikoff> artus: а зачем?
<artus> go8765__, самый лутший irc клиент )
<artus> sharikoff, надо )
<artus> sharikoff, ибо есть тестовая загрузочная флешко) вот хоцу проверить ее )
<artus> а делать загрузку по сети с оной вломмм )))
<sharikoff> artus: qemu
<sharikoff> да и все
<go8765__> artus: это вот это что-ли ?http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0113/h_1294885335_0a19af4432.png
<artus> go8765__, причем тут квасель?
<artus> sharikoff, не, куему мне не надо )
<go8765__> artus: как поставить weechat
<artus> ну как бе sudo aptitude install weechat )
<IchEsseDichAuf> как можно быстро сгенерировать хеш к паролю, чтоб ручками прописать его в /etc/shadow ?
<go8765__> artus: а чё он в поиске не находится ?
<go8765__> artus: и как же икс-чат - он разве не лучше ?
<artus> ниразу  )
<go8765__> кто-то оперу юзает ?
<artus> никто)
<artus> ты один осталсо)
<gerard1> )))))))))
<Lynk> go8765__, последний герой)
<go8765__> шутите всё :)
<artus> да ниразу )
<Lynk> go8765__, не совсем)
<Lynk> народу кто пользует оперу реально толком нет
<go8765__> я кстати увидел что в хромиусе есть синхронизайия закладок тоже с аккаунтом google ? - кто-то пользовал её ?
<artus> гг, он прозрел )
<Lynk> go8765__, не пользовал но знаю что работает
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: md5sum
<artus> и не только закладок но и расширений и всего остального)
<gerard1> artus делаю всё по мануалу
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: тока там если линукс еще соль есть
<sharikoff> и мд5 unix
<Lynk> artus, ты не знаешь кстати расширения которое будет отображать скорость загрузки страницы и т.п.
<go8765__> Lynk: то есть - это тоже что в опере - но только с аккаунтом гугла и в хромиуме ? я правильно понял ?
<Lynk> go8765__, ну что то вроде
<artus> Lynk, зачем ? у меня скорость коньки отображають)
<artus> ну и трафик заюзаный до кучи тоже )
<gerard1> artus но почему то некоторые моменты у меня касячат
<Lynk> artus, не просто у меня инет мелкий и довольно частые обрывы, а из-за того что не вижу скорости не могу понять оборвалось или нет
<gerard1> artus типо в выводе virsh -c qemu:///system list –all мне пишет ошибка: непредвиденные данные «–all»
<sharikoff> Lynk: попингатор сделай
<go8765__> artus: кстати синхронизация расширений - это ваще мега !
<artus> gerard1, канечно ) патаму что ты не делаеш скидку на парсер который меняет -- на -
<gerard1> всё
<Lynk> sharikoff, а я типа знаю как
<gerard1> пока ты писал я сам дотукался до своей тупой бошки
<artus> гг
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: соль любая, из восьми символов, как я понял?
<Lynk> artus, и у меня со стандартными апплетами и подобным есть косяк, они не видят модема и соответственно не отображают скорость
<sharikoff> Lynk: if ping -c 4 ya.ru -ne0 notify send инет есть
<artus> не, только йодированая, говорять для здоровья пользительная )
<sharikoff> это костяк
<artus> Lynk, дык аплеты ф топку )
<sharikoff> имхо не сработает но принцип должен быть ясен
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: даже не в куре.. чесслово
<sharikoff> знаю что ломается у меня уже 2 недели
<Lynk> artus, ну вот я и говорю что мне желательно расширение для хромиума чтоб непосредственно в нем отображалось
<artus> Lynk, а нафиг ?
<Lynk> artus, я уже обьяснил
<artus> Lynk,  Down:${alignr 4}${color #E8F441}${downspeedf eth0}${color} k/s Up:${alignr 4}${color #E8F441}${upspeedf eth0}${color} k/s
<artus> и нафиг ненужны никакие расширения )
<Lynk> artus, эээ... а что это?
<Lynk> и куда
<artus> Lynk, http://itmages.ru/image/view/104597/60976eac
<artus> это кусок коньков) и в коньки его )
<go8765__> хромиум получается синхронизирует закладки с гугл букмаркс ?
<artus> угу
<go8765__> я всё-таки насчёт оперы хочу спросит - почему я когда из неё выхожу - то у меня остаётся знач’к синхронизация с сервером - который никак не исчезает ?
<artus> go8765__, ну дык fbi еше не все файло у тя просмотрело на винте
<gerard1> artus 178.ххх.ххх.129 вот эти значения нужно менять? там просто этого не поясняется
<artus> gerard1, ну да )
<go8765__> artus: о чёрт - надо срочно включить тор - чтобы меня не нашли :)
<artus> go8765__, наивный)
<artus> чтоб тебя ненашли надо цепочка из пятка vds )
<gerard1> artus то есть как бы это будет ещё один айпишнег у мну в локалке, я правильно понял?
<gerard1> А если у мну стоит серв с DHCP... оствить пустыми?
<artus> захочеш будет) незахочеш небудет)
<gerard1> не, ну мне это нужно, потому как я буду работать в vnc
<lynk_> artus, так а что это и куды, просто нет вырубился
<go8765__> ладно. пошёл я прятаться от фбр
<gerard1> go8765__ под одеялом? :)
<artus> lynk_, на форуме в хавтушечке так сного про коньки расписано  ,что прям незнаю )
<lynk_> artus, а теперь по русски на форуме где?
<gerard1> lynk_ в разделе HOWTO
<lynk_> gerard1, ясн, буду искать
<artus> а я на китайском чтоль говорил? или ты про форум? дык угадай на какой я могу форум по дефолту то посылать)
<artus> ладно вредители, пойду покимарю
<gerard1> forum.ubuntu.ru я МЕГАДОГАДЛИВЫЙ
<gerard1> artus стоять!
<artus> sharikoff, ты за старшего ) если че пускай ракету и свисти в синий свисток )
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<artus> 3. Ты точно искал в гугле?
<gerard1> artus "пускай ракету" мне это что то напоминает... особенно если её пускать по кругу))
<artus> sharikoff, добавь )
<artus> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q2'
<artus> sharikoff, а 1 подразумевало что и 2 есть )
<sharikoff> =)
<gerard1> artus дядя может ты мне поможешь напосошок?
<artus> 2. Ты искал в google.com? 3. Ты точно искал в гугле? 4.А если не обманыватцо? 5. у тебя есть последний шанс сознатцо 6. ну если ты точно уверен то спрашивай, но учти, это легко проверяетцо
<artus> gerard1, не.. на посошок я уже не потяну)
<artus> gerard1, че там у тя ?
<gerard1> artus я хочу чтобы kvm получила айпишнег от DHCP
<artus> и ?
<gerard1> что мне писать?
<gerard1> http://debian.pro/16 риступим к настройке сети на хост машине. Приведем файл /etc/network/interfaces к следующему виду:
<artus> gerard1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553454/
<artus> воть мой  /etc/network/interfaces, на хосте ip 201, вирт машины по дхцп получають , разбирайся)
<gerard1> это ж статик
<artus> а нафиг те на десктопе которым ты пользуесо на хосте динамика ?
<artus> вобщем делай и проверяй) все будеть пучком )
<artus> и повторяю еще раз, ip на все остальное мне dhcp выдаеть и я нифига ниразу в виртуалке ниче не назначал )
<gerard1> artus блин ышо вапрос назрел
<gerard1> у мну инет через wlan
<gerard1> Ау...
<gerard1> Тёзка ти тут?
<gerard1> если мне бриджем нужно сделать влан то в этой строчке bridge_ports eth0 мне это eth0 нужно поменять на wlan0??
<lynk_> народ киньте кто нить нормальный манул по конькам на русском а то найти никак не могу
<sharikoff> lynk_: короче
<go8765> вопрос - что нужнпо писать в адресной строке чтобы войти в веб интерфейс делюге ?
<sharikoff> ставишь пакет mpdcrom
<sharikoff> ставишь пакет mpdcron
<go8765> localhost/deluge ?
<sharikoff> потом скрипт
<sharikoff> ping -q -c 5 -i 1 ya.ru | grep '100% packet loss' >>/dev/null ; if [ $? = 1 ] ; then notify-send инет есть ; else notify-send инета нет ; fi
<sharikoff> вывод на инет есть можешь уюрать а на инета нет оставить
<sharikoff> и в крон раз 5 минту
<sharikoff> =)
<gerard1> go8765 в настройках делюге смотри... там где ты включил вэб интерфейс обычно это localhost:XXXX где XXXX это порт в который вещает делюге
<lynk_> sharikoff, не могу поставить пакет, пишет что такого нет
<sharikoff> mpdcron
<lynk_> sharikoff, нет тоже
<go8765> gerard1: веб страница времено не доступна - пишет
<sharikoff> гон
<sharikoff> я щас поставил
<lynk_> sharikoff, я те реально говорю у меня не находит
<gerard1> lynk_ НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<gerard1>   libmpdclient2 libnokogiri-ruby libnokogiri-ruby1.8 libruby1.8 mpdcron ruby
<gerard1>   ruby1.8
<sharikoff> gerard1: у тя ж есть?
<sharikoff> =)
<go8765> gerard1: а в опере пишет - что соединение закрыто удалённым сервером ?
<gerard1> lynk_ Получено:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe mpdcron i386 0.3+git20100302-1 [253kB]
<sharikoff> угу
<lynk_> gerard1, sharikoff у меня в синаптике есть тока mpdcon.app
<sharikoff> lynk_: какой синаптик
<sharikoff> ставь с консоли
<gerard1> lynk_ забудь про синаптик... в топку
<sharikoff> в топку 2 раза
<lynk_> sharikoff, ты не понимаешь что ли? нет у меня просто mpdcon
<lynk_> есть только mpdcon.app
<sharikoff> lynk_: поздравляю
<lynk_> sharikoff, с чем?
<sharikoff> lynk_: или я те что до должен?
<lynk_> sharikoff, при чем тут это, я те просто сказал что такого пакета у меня нет
<sharikoff> я те дал рецепт а применять его или нет твое дело
<sharikoff> lynk_: ну отсюда вывод какой7
<sharikoff> подключай репы
<lynk_> sharikoff, лан попробую этот .апп поставить
<sharikoff> ставь с консоли
<lynk_> sharikoff, дак какие я хз
<sharikoff> забудь про синаптик
<lynk_> так лан щас поищу
<gerard1> lynk_ http://pastebin.com/pQj0qQZH
<gerard1> lynk_ для начала проспись... а как проснёшься будешь внимательнее и напишешь название пакета правильно
<lynk_> gerard1, я уже понял что у вас есть, но у меня то нет, щас тогда поищу реп для него
<sharikoff> буит вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/104619/140d6223
<gerard1> lynk_  sudo apt-get install mpdcron
<sharikoff> тока окошко будет всплывать автоматом
<lynk_> gerard1, да нет у меня его, тебе прислать че у меня пишет?
<gerard1> sharikoff батарейка садится))) заряди!
<sharikoff> )
<lynk_> какой реп нужен для этого mpdcron потому как через ppasearch нужного не находит
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/459327
<lynk_> sharikoff, ну спасибо, и че из этого списка мне нужно?
<gerard1> ** (mpdcron:3312): DEBUG: Configuration file `/home/gerard/.mpdcron/mpdcron.conf' not found, skipping
<gerard1> Daemon returned 2 as return value
<sharikoff> lynk_: я не знаю чесно
<sharikoff> попробуй каждый подключить
<lynk_> sharikoff, жаль, так лан будем гугл мучать
<gerard1> lynk_ замени весь список... ничего страшного не случится... сделай копию своего, замени, обнови, установи, и верни в исходную....
<lynk_> осталось вспомнить где этот список лежит
<sharikoff> lynk_: там вверху написано
<sharikoff> cat..
<lynk_> sharikoff, ок
<lynk_> спс
<gerard1> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lynk_> gerard1, а именно через cat?
<gerard1> lynk_ а точнее sudo nano (или "gedit") /etc/apt/sources.list
<gerard1> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharikoff> можно скопировать то что я выложил кроме первой строчки
<lynk_> gerard1, ну вот gedit мне и нужно просто через cat и nano я не разбираюсь пока, не освоился
<sharikoff> и сделать cat>/etc/apt/sources.list
<lynk_> sharikoff, дак я так и сделаю
<sharikoff> ctrl+v
<sharikoff> потом ввод
<gerard1> sharikoff lzlm/// vj;yj djghjc&
<sharikoff> потом ctrl+d
<gerard1> sharikoff дядь, можно вопрос?
<sharikoff> мачи
<gerard1> если мне бриджем нужно сделать влан то в этой строчке bridge_ports eth0 мне это eth0 нужно поменять на wlan0?? тыдыщ
<sharikoff> бридж как минимум из 2 интерфейсов вроде бы
<gerard1> эт я kvm ставлю...
<sharikoff> а так да
<sharikoff> gerard1: зайди на debian.pro
<artus> gerard1, гг, ты до сих пор чтоль не подставил?
<sharikoff> там все подробно про это
<gerard1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553454/
<gerard1> sharikoff я только оттуда
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> artus: скриптег свой заточил http://itmages.ru/image/view/104619/140d6223
<gerard1> artus нет, у мну только влан задействовано
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, хех )
<sharikoff> artus: и никаких коньков =)
<lynk_> sharikoff, жесть у меня щас твоих обновлений там будет))
<sharikoff> lynk_: у мя маверик кстати если чо
<gerard1> sharikoff если ты не обнавлялся то будут... потому что это всего лишь списов реп а не самих обновлений.... так что...
<gerard1> lynk_ точнее тебе адресовано
<artus> sharikoff, http://paste.pro/459420 автозвонилка инета )
<lynk_> sharikoff, млин, у меня люцид, ну думаю особно ниче не будет
<artus> попричине отсутствия крона на роутере через слипы)
<gerard1> artus вас что пропёрло?
<gerard1> на скриптики? :)
<artus> та ето так) мелочи )
<gerard1> artus и ваще... ты мне помогать отказался пошёл спать, спи уже!
<artus> вот гад)
<gerard1> artus есть в кого!
<gerard1> ;-)
<lynk_> sharikoff, так я поставил твой скриптик но он не оч по мне, просто мне нужно как artus скинул чтоб на раб столе отображался
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> тады к нему
<sharikoff> =)
<lynk_> artus|afk, слушай вот кинул скрипт на конек, его ставить как sharikoff ранее писал?
<artus|afk> lynk_, не, его мона и в крон кинуть и дергать каждые 5ть минут )
<lynk_> artus|afk, я не разбираюсь в этом напиши если не слошно подробнее
<artus|afk> crontab -e
<artus|afk> и туды */5 * * * * /путь к скрипту
<artus|afk> lynk_, или http://paste.ubuntu.com/553458/ и conky -c zzz где zzz жто то тчо по ссылке )
<lynk_> artus|afk, ок попробую, спс
<artus|afk> lynk_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553465/ воть так я запускаю кучу конфигов коньков )
<lynk_> artus|afk, ок щас почитаю
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста где найти ппа для рторрента ?
<lynk_> artus|afk, use_xft yes
<lynk_> xftfont DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=9
<lynk_> xftalpha 0.8
<lynk_> text_buffer_size 2048
<lynk_> update_interval 1.0
<lynk_> #own_window_type override
<lynk_> own_window_type desktop
<lynk_> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<lynk_> double_buffer yes
<lynk_> minimum_size 90 0
<lynk_> maximum_width 90
<lynk_> draw_shades no
<lynk_> draw_outline no
<lynk_> draw_borders no
<lynk_> draw_graph_borders no
<lynk_> stippled_borders 0
<lynk_> border_width 1
<lynk_> default_color D0D0D0
<lynk_> #default_shade_color black
<lynk_> #default_outline_color grey
<lynk_> own_window_colour black
<lynk_> alignment bottom_right
<lynk_> gap_x 711
<lynk_> gap_y 3
<lynk_> no_buffers yes
<lynk_> uppercase no
<lynk_> cpu_avg_samples 1
<artus|afk> @kick lynk_
<lynk_> net_avg_samples 1
<lynk> artus|afk, зачем сразу выкидывать то, просто случайно не то скинул, я ж извинился
<artus|afk> lynk, еще раз и зобаню
<artus|afk> на пасту бросай )
<lynk> artus|afk, ок, слушай вот че мне выдает после ввода в терминале, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553467/ он запускается и примерно через 10 секунд пропадает, да и он просто огромный
<artus|afk> lynk, то что до text это собственно описание где должно находитцо окно конькоф
<artus|afk> use_xft закоменть
<artus|afk> а вообще там должно быть кажить use_utf
<lynk> так а как его в файл засунуть чтоб можно было запускать вручную а не через терминал, короче как сделать вусе нормально, по той ссылке которую ты кинул там написано?
<lynk> ну а чтоб еще меньше вам мозг компостировать киньте плиз кто нить ссылку на нормальный мануал по настройке созданию и редактированию коньков и желательно на русском, заранее спасибо)
<valder20> http://zenux.ru/articles/8/
<valder20> lth;b обучайся
<valder20> держи обучайся
<gerard1> Lynk http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=55560.0
<lynk> valder20, gerard1 спс)
<cemeht> Привет народ. подскажите пожалуйста как пробросить порт с внешки в локалку с помошью iptables
<gerard1> cemeht -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -d внешний_ип --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<gerard1> cemeht (-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -d XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX --dport XX -j ACCEPT)  где XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX - внешний IP адрес, а XX порт который разрешаем извне)
<cemeht> а ip машины разве не указывается? мне надо из интернета получить доступ к 2221 порту на машине которая находится в локальной сети. +шлюз для интернета с внешним айпи. вот
<cemeht> чтоб шлюз переадресовывал запросы на свой 2221 порт на машину в локалке
<artus|afk> cemeht, http://www.linuxcenter.ru/lib/articles/networking/iptables_portforward.phtml
<cemeht> клиент снаружи > шлюз с интернетом > сервер в локальной сети. такая схема
<gerard1> cemeht -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2221 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.10.5:2221
<gerard1> что то вроде вот так
<cemeht> щас проверимс)
<cemeht> iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2221 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.253.14:2221
<cemeht> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<lynk> gerard1, короче поставил конфиг для сети из ссылки которую ты кинул и вот что выводит: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553469/
<gerard1> cemeht   iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d ВНЕШНИЙ_IP_АДРЕС --dport 2221 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.253.14:2221
<cemeht> lynk> отсутствует конфигурация параметров
<lynk> cemeht, ясн, буду разбираться
<gerard1> cemeht вот читай http://pastebin.com/dy5gPJsF
<cemeht> спасибо
<gerard1> Lynk ты ничего не упустил?
<gerard1> Тебе не кажется что если ты открываешь скобку, то где то она должна закрываться! Чего у тебя не наблюдается '{voffset'
<lynk> gerard1, та я просто скопировал и все, думал это готовый параметр, щас нашел инструкцию и пишу по своему
<gerard1> Lynk пили сам... ибо линукс это конструктор!
<gerard1> Lynk кстати, вот тут http://zenux.ru/articles/8/  очень даже неплохо это всё описывается
<lynk> gerard1, та я уже понял чем и занимаюсь)
<lynk> оттуда и читаю
<go8765> скажите плиз - где найти ппа для рторрента (желательно официальные) ?
<ck80> go8765 "скажите где найти" - в интернете.
<go8765> ck80, спасибо что ты хоть не написал launchpad.net :)
<ink_away> vlf
<ink_away> мда
<ink_away> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=rtorrent+ppa
<ink_away> вообще уже ошалели оО
<lynk> народ помогите плиз, написал свой конфиг мониторинга сети для коньков, он работает но не действут, то бищь график не движется хотя сеть используется
<go8765> ink_away: z yt vjue nfv yfqnb dthcb. 0.8.7. ?
<go8765> ink_away: я не могу найти там версию 0.8.7. ?
<ink_away> go8765, а с чего ты взял что она там должна быть?
<go8765> ink_away: а почу б и нет - на то они и ппа - чтобы свежие версии давать ?
<ink_away> ну создай PPA, собери рторрент и будет там свежая версия рторрента.
<lynk> sharikoff, ты тут?
<lynk> народ есть кто живой?
<ink_away> есть
<lynk> ink_away, в конки шаришь?
<ink_away> нет
<lynk> жаль
<lynk> люди есть кто в конки шарит?
<sorseg> Доброе время суток!
<sorseg> Есть кто живой?
<lynk> sorseg, есть
<ink_away> lynk, слоупок
<chenzya_> jf
<chenzya_> оп
<chenzya_> кто тут?
<Mks_> тут
<chenzya_> о! правильный канал! Всем привет! :)
<Mks_> привет
<chenzya_> помогите пожалста! можт кто в курсе как убунту уговорить установить php 5.2 вместо 5.3
<Infra_3600> ласковей надо быть )
<chenzya_> раньше делал по инструкции http://wiki.firstvds.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_PHP_5.2_%D0%BD%D0%B0_Ubuntu_10.04/10.10  получалось всё
<chenzya_> счас ни в какую не хочет ставить 5.2
<chenzya_> ещё чуть чуть и буду компилить из сырцов :(
<mva> apt-get install php5.2?
<chenzya_> это слишком просто :)
<chenzya_> такого пакета нет
<chenzya_> есть php5 который поставляет php 5.3
<mva> посмотреть. какие версии php5 есть на зеркале
<mva> и поставить php5=версия
<mva> как-то типа того
<chenzya_> а как? прям на ftp зайти?
<mva> а что, религия не позволяет?
<chenzya_> вполне позволяет :)
<chenzya_> счас гляну
<chenzya_> спасибо
<sharikoff> php5
<sharikoff> просто
<chenzya_> а поставить php5=версия, ты имеешь ввиду прям deb скачать и поставить или у apt есть какие то директивы, указывающие, какую версию я хочу поставить?
<mva> ну, можешь и деб скачать
<sharikoff> скомпиль руками
<mva> а так через "=" апт понимает версию пакета, который надо стянуть и поставить
<sharikoff> и экстеншены заодно
<sharikoff> =)
<chenzya_> к компилению руками я уже всё ближе после двух дней сношения с репозиториями %))
<sharikoff> ну и праильно
<sharikoff> так вернее
<sharikoff> ldd.. сегфаулты.. все дела
<chenzya_> да с конфигурацией парится не охота при компиле
<chenzya_> из репо там всё так настроено красиво сразу
<chenzya_> %)
<lynk> sharikoff[away], ты тут?
<chenzya_> Кстати! Всех со старым новым годом!!! )))
<gerard1> sharikoff блин помоги мне пожалуйста... я уже много инета перелопатил... что делать незнаю...
<ink_away> да спит он спит )
<ink_away> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<chenzya_> усвоил!
<chenzya_> :)
<XYZ> привет
<XYZ> играет кто в urban terror?
<XYZ> с вами заснуть можно
<romansyroezhkin> Привет
<XYZ> играет кто в urban terror?
<romansyroezhkin> нет никто не играет, все спят
<lynk> SergeyIT, ты тут?
<gerard1> нужно поставить KVM на убунту, для этого нужно привязать bridge к интерфейсу wlan0, но он не привязывает, что делать?
<gerard1> Именно  wlan0 так как eth0 незадействован
<ink_away> мда
<ink_away> gerard1,ты самто поенял, что сказал) ?
<ink_away> кстати насчёт урбан террора
<ink_away> надо скачать
<SergeyIT> lynk, ку
<chenzya_> шо за урбан террор? дайте линк )
<ink_away> chenzya_, http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/
<tenshigo> и как?
<ink_away> чего как?
<tenshigo> игра само собой -_-
<tenshigo> неужели под линь есть достойные игры кроме цивилизации.
<chenzya_> под линь очень много достойных игр! :) надо только поискать
<ink_away> tenshigo, шикарная игра
<tenshigo> наверно хорошо поискать. в одно время искал... хотя я от игр уже отказался.
<lynk> SergeyIT, прива, слуш ты в коньках щариш?
<chenzya_> http://pingvinus.ru/games тут много этих самых достойных игр собрано
<Klause> 1
<tenshigo> ну 2. дальше что
<Klause> что ? просто проверил )
<tenshigo> что проверил?
<Klause> чат
<tenshigo> и как?
<lynk> tenshigo, прива, слуш ты в коньках шариш?
<tenshigo> здарова. не особо. да там вроде все просто...
<tenshigo> скрин скину. нужно будет конфиг скину.
<lynk> tenshigo, просто не спорю просто у меня тут проблемка одна, не работает монитор сети
<SergeyIT> lynk, так инфы уйма http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<lynk> SergeyIT, та нет прикол в том что сделал все правильно но он тупо не отображает активность сети, мож из-за он просто не видит 3G USB модемы?
<SergeyIT> lynk, настроил 1 раз 2 года назад и забыл
<tenshigo> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3959/menu002.png
<tenshigo> вот так у меня все.
<SergeyIT> lynk, про 3ж не знаю, нет такого
<lynk> tenshigo, ну я пока не оч разбираюсь в оформлении но у меня что то похожее
<lynk> SergeyIT, жаль, ну лан в принципе и без этого норм
<tenshigo> сразу сеть не отображала.
<tenshigo> я просто нашел все eth0 заменил на ppp0
<tenshigo> а то где то в конфиге ошибка кроеться, но лень было копать. работает да работает.
<lynk> у меня просто 3ж модем мегафона и с ним вечно проблемы с индикацией, ни апплеты ни скринлеты его не видят
<tenshigo> это ppp0. тоже на 3G
<tenshigo> только тариф другой, БВК
<lynk> ок попробую
<lynk> слушай не скинешь свой конф просто хочу глянуть как там графика засунута
<tenshigo> секунду
<lynk> ок спс
<tenshigo> http://pastebin.com/i19J66bC
<lynk> спс, за ррр0 огромное спасибо, все заработало)
<tenshigo> ну вот и хорошо -_-
<tenshigo> есть у кого современный винт на 1Тб?
<tenshigo> то есть здесь и сейчас.
<ink_away> эм
<ink_away> почему именно на 1 ТБ ?
<ink_away> полтора не катит) ?
<tenshigo> time sh -c "dd if=/dev/zero of=ddfile bs=1M count=5000"
<lynk> tenshigo, жесть так конфиг, ты сам писал или качал?
<ink_away> ох лол
<tenshigo> lynk, был. просто подредактировал, где то удалил, где то добавил.
<ink_away> мне везет прям таки хД
<ink_away> постучался кто то в ацку
<ink_away> написало ему ку
<tenshigo> ink_away, у меня 155Мб
<ink_away> оно гри типа я антиспам ответ вон там
<ink_away> http://vkotnalkte.ru/anfaa
<ink_away> ныны
<ink_away> гыгы
<ink_away> так вот
<ink_away> http://itmages.ru/image/view/104648/89c33286 хром няшка %_%\
<lynk> tenshigo, а ясн, мде не ожидал что он настолько огромным будет, ну ниче разберемся))
<tenshigo> уже 178Мб
<tenshigo> хотя не рэйд
<tenshigo> xfs просто чудо.
<tenshigo> ink_away, скажи результ для твоей полторашки. ну очень интересно.
<ink_away> эээ
<tenshigo> ink_away, не забудь Ctrl+C нажать после 10 сек
<ink_away> уточнять надо, что подключенный диск должен быть)
<tenshigo> ink_away, ну выше скалаз что здесь и сейчас -_-
<ink_away> ну он на столе лежит)
<tenshigo> толку от него на столе... -_-
<ink_away> 389M за 7 секунд
<ink_away> tenshigo, а толку от него в системнике?
<ink_away> трещит как слон
<tenshigo> ненене. полность введи команду что выше привел.
<tenshigo> 1522532352 bytes (1.5 GB) copied, 8.55312 s, 178 MB/s
<tenshigo> такой формат.
<tenshigo> ink_away, места много + можно виртуалки на него выпихнуть.
<tenshigo> что бы диск не стал узким местом. ну это если десктоп.
<ink_away> tenshigo, у меня виртуалки в герамнии
<ink_away> германии*
<tenshigo> -_- крут.
<ink_away> в лом в общем
<tenshigo> чето я затупил. 389 на 7 = 55,57Мб
<tenshigo> ну это бук как понимаю.
<ink_away> ыгы
<ink_away> или WD Green
<tenshigo> у него же там всякая энергосберегающая хрень.
<tenshigo> да и тишина в место производительности.
<gerard1> tenshigo у мну есть винт сдесь и сейчас на 1TB 3.5'' Seagate с прошивкой SD1A (перешитый с SD15)
<tenshigo> а что с прошивкой не так?
<tenshigo> у меня 500Gb Seagate AS
<tenshigo> хочу такой же докупить.
<tenshigo> веры в терабайтники нет. учитывая сколько с ними было проблем у народа.
<gerard1> Они уходили в муху...
<gerard1> Но это легко лечится, винт перешивается и даже инфа остаётся...
<gerard1> Не особо то и сложно
<ink_away> Seagate ?
<ink_away> бугога.
<ink_away> Caviar BLue или Black only
<tenshigo> это что за мантра...
<gerard1> ink_away а что я не так сказал... я понимаю себя, ещё не посорился :)
<ink_away> seagate выкидываться надоели
<gerard1> ink_away я на счёт bridge...
<ink_away> gerard1, ты сам с собой поссорился уже)
<tenshigo> ink_away,  все ведь с терабайтников началось.
<tenshigo> 500 нормуль.
<ink_away> всё началось с того, что я спать хочу хД
<gerard1> ink_away дык вот нет, практика доказывает обратное))
<ink_away> gerard1, сделай brctl addbr br0
<gerard1> Ну так кто гуру?
<ink_away> ifconfig br0 up
<ink_away> и аццтань от него
<ink_away> вообще по идее - vrctl addif br0 wlan0
<ink_away> *brctl
<lynk> народ а я не понял почему при подсчете делить на 7? вроде на 8 надо
<tenshigo> ты это о чем?
<SergeyIT> lynk, сколько секунд на то и делится )
<tenshigo> сумму делим на секунды.
<tenshigo> узнаем порцию аз 1 сек
<lynk> <tenshigo> чето я затупил. 389 на 7 = 55,57Мб твое сообщение, вроде же для вывода реальной скорости на 8 надо делить
<lynk> SergeyIT, а понял))
<lynk> тогда извиняюсь)
<tenshigo> еще как затупил...
<tenshigo> -_-
<SergeyIT> так утро же ))
<tenshigo> эх... пол 4 дня
<tenshigo> везет вам...
<gerard1> ink_away а есть мануал про это? У меня не работает
<ink_away> gerard1, есть у меня в голове
<lynk> tenshigo, да уж) уже бошка болит от этого конки)) кстати у тя довольно интересный конф, графику из него я так и не понял как вытащить
<gerard1> ink_away brctl addif br0 wlan0
<gerard1> bridge br0 does not exist!
<SergeyIT> tenshigo¸ так это тогда раннее утро )
<tenshigo> SergeyIT, привел в 12 фомате.
<tenshigo> формате* скоро вечер.
<ink_away> gerard1, а ты его создал?
<tenshigo> lynk, тут не в конфиге дело...
<ink_away> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward прописывал?
<lynk> tenshigo, я понимаю что в графике из самой темы
<gerard1> ink_away нет, поэтому и спрашиваю...
<lynk> просто я не могу понять какая команда нужна
<ink_away> gerard1, я же тебе написал 2 команды для создания моста
<gerard1> ink_away ifconfig br0 up
<gerard1> br0: ОШИБКА при получении флагов интерфейса: Нет такого устройства
<ink_away> gerard1, а ДО этого команду кто вводить будет ?
<ink_away> brctl addbr br0
<tenshigo> ink_away,  пробовал xen  на убунту поставить?
<ink_away> пробовал.
<tenshigo> у меян не получилось.
<ink_away> нуу... к примеру у меня получилось) но толку0
<gerard1> ink_away sudo brctl addif br0 wlan0
<gerard1> can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
<tenshigo> у меня***. ошибки из пакетного менеджера полетели... типа нет пакета в репах.
<ink_away> gerard1, ты мост создал? forward включил?
<tenshigo> ink_away, вот хотелось xen погонять. я с времен 6 федоры не гонял. всяко лучше qemu
<ink_away> лолшто?
<tenshigo> а что ситуация изменилась?
<ink_away> tenshigo, угу. kvm есть.
<ink_away> всё остальное - в слив.
<ink_away> в скором времени из попенсорц виртуализаций останутся только вбокс и квм
<tenshigo> и как этот kvm? быстрее вмварей и боксов?
<ink_away> смотря в чём.
<ink_away> в headless виртуалках - намного
<tenshigo> на пример java server
<tenshigo> ink_away, headless, без графики что ли.
<ink_away> ыгы
<ink_away> ну точнее не совсем без графики
<ink_away> если туда ходить по vnc/rdesktop/nx - no problems )
<tenshigo> ясно. будем пробовать w2008R2core впихнуть
<ink_away> впихивал
<ink_away> отлично бегает)
<ink_away> особенно если сравнивать с Xen
<tenshigo> ну и отлично. можно будет отлаживать. как то решил вообще от винды отказаться. н программировать под нее все же нужно. так что в виртуалке ей сам Байт быть велел.
<tenshigo> а то с этимими программами и торентами получаеться вор у вора дубинку спер.
<ink_away> tenshigo, если винду для "попрограммить" - то вбокс лучше
<tenshigo> нарушает тонкое душевное равновесие -_-
<tenshigo> ink_away, 2008  что бы отлаживать серверные приложения, без гуи
<ink_away> а
<ink_away> тыгды норм
<tenshigo> нужно будет 7 поставлю.
<tenshigo> как понял квм не дружит с ускорением графики... в бокс запихну.
<KeyMag> Всем привет. Кто может помочь по ctorrent?
<ink_away> tenshigo, квм вообще с графикой не сильно дружит
<ink_away> если её вынужден рисовать квм
<ink_away> а не гость
<chenzya__> кто знает как можно пожружить Zend_debugger со скомпиленым php ?? %))
<tenshigo> ну это вполне понятно. для серверов, на что он собственно и расчита, графика лишняя.
<KeyMag> Кто пользовался ctorrent нужна помощь.
<tenshigo> как то не приходилось. мне deluge хватает.
<lynk> народ помогите, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553510/ вот мой конфиг конки, при удалении выделеного пункта интернет пункт заряд батареи появляется, но когда
<lynk> "интернет" присутствует то "батарея" пропадает
<lynk> такое ощущение что конки не дает сделать больше определенного размера но вот как снять это ограничение без понятия
<lynk> народ? куда все пропали то опять
<tenshigo> minimum_size,maximum_width крути
<lynk> tenshigo, так а если у меня нет такого пункта то он автоматом ограничивает что ли?
<tenshigo> вот этого не знаю.
<tenshigo> вполне возможно.
<lynk> просто заметь у меня его нет и буквально одна строка снесла все
<tenshigo> -_-
<tenshigo> коньки очень гибкий инструмент. думаю стоит потратить время на его изучение.
<lynk> короче поставил значение size на всю высоту экрана и все равно не дает
<xopek> <xopek> lynk: ща
<xopek> <xopek> lynk: Conky: one or more $endif's are missing
<xopek> <xopek> lynk: у тебя два if. один не закрыт
<xopek> <xopek> lynk: ${endif}${else} поменяй на ${endif} ${endif}${else}
<lynk> xopek, ок попробую
<tenshigo> как бы мне настроить нижнию границу частоты проца. сейчас 960МГц, нужно выставить 2000МГц.
<tenshigo> что бы PowerNow работал в диапазоне 2Ghz-3.6GHz
<tenshigo> есть такая возможность?
<xopek> lynk: и что за бред с двумя ppp0?
<ink_away> man cpufreq
<ink_away> или man governor
<xopek> lynk: смотри приват
<tenshigo> нет ни того не другого.
<tenshigo> есть selector
<tenshigo> потом доставлю пакеты. думал может можно стандартными средствами.
<tenshigo> пойду ка я спать... -_-
<gerard1> Блин... ну не получается у меня(((
<gerard1> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Привет!
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Поможешь мне?
<gerard1> Offoffoff: Если не затруднит конечно....
<ink_away> !ask | gerard1
<ubuntuhelp> gerard1: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<gerard1> ink_away я не могу побороть эту фигню...
<ink_away> gerard1, какую?
<ink_away> 3 команды ввести не смог?
<gerard1> Я не могу понять, вроде бы делаю как ты сказал, всё получается, но интернет пропадает...
<gerard1> Есть какие то приоритеты?
<nexusreglog> народ, как заставить аудасити экспортировать в aac?
<gerard1> При активации br0 пропадает инет...
<nexusreglog> вланы в бридже не работают
<ink_away> gerard1, в какой момент?
<nexusreglog> точнее вифи карты сетевые
<ink_away> когда вводишь ifconfig  ?
<gerard1> ink_away смог... я добился что он мне br0 подключил мостом к wlan0... но при этом не работает интернет, хотя айпишнег на месте инет полюбому даётся...
<ink_away> gerard1, а теперь поясни, как ты МОСТ смог подключить МОСТОМ к wlan0  ) ?
<ink_away> и нахрена собссна?
<ink_away> ещё раз повторю
<ink_away> brctl addbr br0
<ink_away> ifconfig br0 up
<gerard1> далее
<ink_away> и включаешь форвардинг ipv4
<ink_away> дальше ведро само вырудит всех с br0 в default gw
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<gerard1> /etc/network/interfaces тут нужно что нибудь редактировать?
<ink_away> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  = форвардинг
<gerard1> и включаешь форвардинг ipv4 --- как?
<ink_away> gerard1, ребутнись и 3 команды введи уже ><
<ink_away> аааа.а
<ink_away> они лезут на свет ><
<nexusreglog> http://xgu.ru/wiki/Linux_Bridge читать
<ink_away> nexusreglog, убейся ;)
<ink_away> и не давай никому никогда ссылку на этот мануал
<ink_away> он мне стоил двух бессоных ночей
<nexusreglog> я по нему спервого раза настроил лол
<nexusreglog> и еще два человека которым дал его
<ink_away> nexusreglog, вы настраивали KVM роутинг?
<nexusreglog> нет
<ink_away> перечитаешь ещё раз всё выше или поверишь мне на слово, что в данном случае этот мануал - гуано?
<ink_away> @op skai
<nexusreglog> а, ок, не долистал до верха
<ink_away> @op skai
<skai> я сказал деоп:)
<ink_away> хм
<ink_away> skai, ты ничего не сказал
<ink_away> ты официально
<ink_away> с расстановкой
<ink_away> на канале
<skai> ink_away: или тебе надо, чтобы я на дежурстве бл, создавая ощущения порядка?:)
<ink_away> nexusreglog, короче я по тому мануалу столкнулся с 3мя проблемами
<skai> о великие боги канала, и всея irc.обращаю к вам мольбу своего могучего заклинания
<skai> @deop
<skai> боги услышали меня:)
<ink_away> nexusreglog, отвалившийся "инет" после brctl addif br0 vnet0 - это первый из них )
 * skai благоговеет
<ink_away> а после brctl addif br0 eth0 - вообще веселье наступало
<ink_away> и мне приходилось звонить в дойч
<nexusreglog> стормозил, я думал тут все проще и чел вайфай мост хочет)
<nexusreglog> *в мост
<gerard1> ink_away и мост с вайфаем будет работать нормально?
<ink_away> gerard1, мост будет работать с default gw
<gerard1> ink_away спасибо... сейчас вернусь!
<gerard1> brctl addbr br0
<gerard1> ifconfig br0 up
<gerard1> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gerard1> вот это?
<ink_away> угу
<gerard1> ink_away я правильно записал комманды?
<ink_away> стой
<ink_away> sudo su
<ink_away> сделай
<ink_away> и от рута уже все пиши
<gerard1> ink_away хорошо, это после ребута или можно сейчас а потом ребут?
<ink_away> после ребута
<gerard1> ink_away спасибо
<gerard1> \
<example> q
<skai> example: what?
<example> skai: nothing. Just hello
<skai> example: ok.
<example> wait...
<ink_away> we will we will....
<skai> example: mm?
<ink_away> skai, strange...
<example> может кто подскажет, какой ноут лучше до 700 у.е. Ну и чтобы не было оффтопом, чтобы установить на него убунту)))
<skai> example: what?
<example> this channel is *-ru. Ne pudri golovu))
<skai> example: is this a question?
<example> skai: yeap!
<skai> *шепотом в сторону ink_away* yfc hfcrhsk
<skai> *шепотом в сторону ink_away* нас раскрыли
<ink_away> usus
<ink_away> гыгы
 * example народ думает я тут первый раз) Забавно)
<ink_away> example, acer timeline x смотри
<ink_away> но за 700 - всё же не стоит покупать ноуты
<skai> example: да я тя помню:)
<skai> example: смотри в сторону clevo серии w
<example> Infra_3600: Acer? O_o
<skai> w840t 14 дюймовый например:)
<Infra_3600> example, я не айсер, я CREATIVE ))
<example> Infra_3600: не, я таб нажал, и не тот ник выбрал. Сорри
<example> ink_away: acer? O_O
<example> ))
<ink_away> example, а что ты хотел из нормального за 700 ?
<example> осн.требования: DDR3, веник побольше, видео любая встроенка, проц главное на 2 ядра и вес до 2 кг
<skai> example: мой clevo w832t стоил 16тыр.ддр3.два ядра кор2
<skai> полтора киллограма с батареей вместе
<ink_away> example, см. выше.
<example> а можно линк на магазин?
<skai> 4 часа работы от 288mah
<example> или погулить?
<example> я тут в сторону Viewsonic смотрел 130-ый
<example> что про них слышно?
<skai> example: ищи в нете.clevo w832t
<example> ink_away: а что за 700 плохие ноуты нынче? О_о
<skai> example: убунта все железо подхватила сразу и без проблем
<ink_away> example, плохие.
<skai> example: три юсб.слок expresscard узкий который.hdmi.vga
<skai> вебкамера
<skai> example: и все стоило жалкие 16 тыр:)с копейками.то есть долларов 500:)
<example> ink_away: viewsonic хуже, чем асер?
<ink_away> example, да
<gerard1> ink_away http://pastebin.com/TDhaL9Yv
<ink_away> acer timeline x = core i3, батарея часов на 6, intel gma hd
<ink_away> gerard1, и?
<ink_away> virbr откуда взялся?
<gerard1> незнаю...
<koldunstvo> Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать ОТДЕЛЬНЫЙ апплет, который для всяких интернет-приложений(чат, почта, трансляция...).
<gerard1> ink_away: и у br0 нет айпи((
<ink_away> ibat....
<skai> example: город какой?
<skai> ink_away: эппл батарейка?:)
<ink_away> gerard1, ты бы модель OSI почитал бы)
<ink_away> ты, конечно, можешь устройству канального уровня попытаться всучить IP
<ink_away> и linux даже не взбрыкнется такой ереси
<ink_away> но к хорошему это не приведет в итоге
<gerard1> то есть по твоему, у меня сейчас всё нормально, да?
<example> skai: я с какого города?
<ink_away> gerard1, кроме наличия virbr0
<gerard1> а как узнать кто это, что это и зачем это?
<gerard1> ink_away: И можно ли это удалить
<ink_away> gerard1, ifconfig virbr0 down
<ink_away> brctl delbr virbr0
<gerard1> ink_away: делал
<example> skai: да, вроде ничего такие эти clevo
<gerard1> он всё равно появляется...
<ink_away> gerard1, после ребута - логично
<skai> example: если погуглишь про ноуты вообще - узнаешь, что не у всех вендоров есть свои собственные производственные линии.и многие покупают у других производителей железо.например вся линейка алиенваров почти целиком на железе
<skai> клево.а деловские алиенвары - это элита ноутов:)
<gerard1> ink_away: а как удалить безвозвратно?
<ink_away> найти кто его созлаёт и удалить
<example> skai: в личку
<skai> example: почини кодировку там сначала
<example> сек
<ink_away> example, http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91013&modelid=6417571&show-uid=282570812949117266
<ink_away> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91013&modelid=6417806&show-uid=4877014129491177321
<gerard1> ink_away на форуме говорят что это сам KVM создаёт...
<ink_away> gerard1, это не KVM создаёт, а кривой libvirtd )
<gerard1> ink_away и что делать, удалит и поставить не кривой?
<ink_away> gerard1, мост удали
<ink_away> я это уже говорил
<ink_away> хм х Д
<example> ink_away: спасибо. Дороговато, если после 21 000
<ink_away> gerard1, в virt-manager удали сеть
<example> 600-700$
<ink_away> example, ну 11.6 входят в цену
<ink_away> у них и батарейка крутая и таскать удобно)
<example> ink_away: 11'6 - это что?
<example> ааааа
<gerard1> ink_away где найти этот virt-manager
<ink_away> example, исплей
<example> не, 13' < x < 15'
<ink_away> gerard1, запустить >+<
<ink_away> example, тогда забудь про хороший ноут.
<example> 13 с хвостиком) самое оно
<ink_away> а так - копи на asus u35jc
<example> http://forum3.ru/descr.aspx?code=82901
<example> ну вот, чем плохой?
<gerard1> ink_away Произошла ошибка при получении сведений о файле «/home/gerard/virt-manager»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ink_away> example, если ты в 2011м году P6100 считаешь за проц - то мне тебя жалко
<ink_away> gerard1, inky@inky-laptop:~$ which virt-manager
<ink_away> /usr/bin/virt-manager
<ink_away> example, и графика не написана какая
<example> ink_away: графика мне не важна
<ink_away> example, ага. ты это теперь расскажи тем, кто вынужден использовать poulsbo-drivers
<ink_away> неважно ему, лол
<ink_away> интегрированная - значит интел
<example> ink_away: а проц вообще никакой что ли? Мне б я ж говорил, лишь бы ОЗУ под фотошоп и для работы
<ink_away> интел - значит русская рулетка.
<ink_away> заработает-не заработает
<example> пусь даже венду хотя б тянет норм. А с линухой потом разберусь
<ink_away> не факт.
<gerard1> ink_away http://pastebin.com/ZD8PEydp
<ink_away> gerard1, ну поставь
<gerard1> ink_away мне интересно кто создаёт этот мост
<gerard1> если не стоит libvirtd, значит не он виноват, как ты говоришь...
<gerard1> Тогда кто?
<ink_away> gerard1, ты собрался юзать голый kvm ?
<gerard1> ink_away По умолчанию KVM использует NAT через бридж с именем virbr0.
<ink_away> по умолчанию kvm использует то, что ты ему скажешь
<lynk> народ у кого гном может мне сказать пос=чему при нажатии на раб столе конки уходит в фон
<gerard1> после удаления sudo apt-get remove kvm libvirt-bin virtinst и ребута virbr0 пропал безследно...
<gerard1> но это не выход...
<Vseznaickin> Кто знает как удалить gallium3d ?
<XuMuK> ку
<Vseznaickin> Для прибывших повторю :)  Кто знает как удалить gallium3d ?
<SergeyIT> Vseznaickin, как ставил, так и удалять - то есть в обратном порядке, не?
<Vseznaickin> Я добавил репозиторий и обновился, а как в обратном порядке :)
<UNIm95> привет всем. у меня вопрос серии ЧЯДНТ:
<UNIm95> вот конфиг fstab: http://itpaste.ru/462833
<UNIm95> Вопрос почему в наутилусе всё продублировано?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT не знаешь где косяк?
<|rapidsp|> а зачем у тебя флопик автоматом стоит?
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| с установки так.
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| утилита установки сконфигурировала
<|rapidsp|> ну да... оно так и должно...
<|rapidsp|> никогда раньше внимания не обращал :)
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, не сталкивался, но обсуждения где-то видел
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| вопрос в том что в наутилусе дубляжи дисков одни смонтированы другие предлагает смонтировать
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, а чего? Флоппы по умолчанию так, но при этом не монтируются )))
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| но пишет ошибку что уже смонтировано при нажатии на не смонтированные
<|rapidsp|> UNIm95: о проблеме не знаю, это я просто офтопил :)
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| тролль!
<|rapidsp|> от те раз...
<UNIm95> SergeyIT на нашем форуме?
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: теоретицски с auto оно ж должно пытаться смонтироваться и генерить ошибку в лог...
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, не помню (
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, флоппы в с 9.10, кажется, не работают - можешь на форуме лекарство найти
<|rapidsp|> да какая это проблема...
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, и вообще поддержка старого оборудования прекрена
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, * прекращается
<|rapidsp|> т.е. если я засуну флопик в комп - он не заработает????
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, а ведь кому-то надо (у меня флопы работают, и епсон fx850 запустил...)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, попробуй...
<|rapidsp|> гдеб его ешще найти :)
<Vseznaickin> SergeyIT: Как откатить Mesa ?
<SergeyIT> Vseznaickin, не знаю, не делал
<spydefender> Здравствуйте
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  может по uuid попробывать?
<spydefender> Знакомы ли вы с bash?
<UNIm95> spydefender: hi
<UNIm95> spydefender: чуть-чуть
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, попробуй (я всегда по uuid монтирую)
<SergeyIT> spydefender, баш - это как вселенная - познать невозможно
<spydefender> UNIm95, есть выхлоп mocp -Q %state который показывает PLAY, FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running и так далее
<spydefender> так вот я пишу в баше: http://pastebin.com/hAG8AcAi , и так как я его плохо знаю, естесственно не понимаю где не прав.. покажите пожалуйста
<himik> подскажите есть ли быстрый способ удалить пакет вместе с зависимыми пакетами, которые ставились вместе...
<himik> автоматом в смысле
<spydefender> himik, sudo apt-get purge %PACKAGE% && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get clean
<UNIm95> spydefender: не много не понял вопроса
<spydefender> UNIm95, мне нужно выхлоп mocp -Q %state загнать в переменную на баше :)
<himik> spydefender: спасибо, но это не работает
<spydefender> himik, а как оно не работает?
<nexusreglog> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<himik> -f install ничего не делает, так же как clean
<UNIm95> spydefender: вроде переменная=[значение]
<spydefender> Оно делает, но не говорит, а зависимостей лишних значит нет
<spydefender> UNIm95, так вот строка mav = mocp -Q %state не работает
<nexusreglog> либо export переменная="значение/команда"
<himik> ну я поставил zoneminder, который за собой потянул и апач и пхп и мускл... теперь удалил zoneminder... а остальное то осталось
<UNIm95> spydefender: сорри не помню
<himik> spydefender: и по этому рецепту не получилось всё грохнуть
<spydefender> himik, вручную пурджь ламп
<spydefender> nexusreglog, можно пример?
<spydefender> export mav="mocp -Q %state"?
<himik> вот я и спрашивал про быстрый способ )
<spydefender> himik, система думает что раз ты подтянул апач, ты им пользуешься(вроде так)
<nexusreglog> export mav=`mocp -Q %state`
<himik> spydefender: ясненько
<spydefender> export мне в переменную загнал текст, а не выхлоп
<spydefender> блин, опять к гентушникам идти придется...
<x999> есть кто живой?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT по ууид тоже самое
<nexusreglog> spydefender: покажи вывод mocp -Q %state
<UNIm95> x999: нет только зомби
<x999> кто - нить сталкивался с https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid
<x999> ааа... везде зомби...
<himik> ура, способ найден! вкратце apt-get debfoster -r имяпакета
<spydefender> nexusreglog, FATAL_ERROR: The server is not running
<spydefender> потому что выключен
<spydefender> гентушники лучше шарят - про кавычки напомнили
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, зомби - это у тебя в наутилусе ))
<UNIm95> SergeyIT и там тоже =)
<XuMuK> spydefender: они же хентушники)
<nexusreglog> export test=`ifconfig` & echo $test все как надо выводит, а чего они подсказали?
<xopek> nexusreglog: зачем экспорт?
<nexusreglog> привычка, можно и без него
<xopek> вредная привычка
<nexusreglog> я уже вообще не помню зачем export нужен
<nexusreglog> давно скриптов не писал
<xopek> типа отмазался
<maruska> живые ест??
<maruska> ау??
<XuMuK> есть есть
<maruska> кодировка нормальная??
<gerard1> есть
<XuMuK> да
<gerard1> да вродеб ))
<maruska> мальчишкам убунтовцам ХАЙ!!!
<XuMuK>  и свалила
<x999> :D
<x999> зато кодировку проверила :)
<SergeyIT> и хайнула...
<gerard1> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<lynk> есть кто живой?
<yamamoto> привет всем
<Sentarshi2> привет ребята скажите может кто то помочь пожалуйста с настройкой PulseAudio Микрофон в скайпе еле слышно =(
<XuMuK> галочку авторегулирования убрал?
<Sentarshi2> да ( и на форумах был и пробовал всякое разное задолбался уже (
<XuMuK> а в винде нормально слышно?
<Sentarshi2> ага (
<XuMuK> ну хз
<Sentarshi2> микрофон в ноутбуке
<san4o> iSentarshi2: в миксере добавь
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, и аккуратно добавь - там динамический диапазон большой
<x999> попробуй это alsamixer -c0 в консоли
<Sentarshi2> эм а можно по подробнее
<Sentarshi2> в миксере Pulse audio ?
<Sentarshi2> ?
<Sentarshi2> сонсольный ALSA MIXER тоже пробовал ничего не дао (
<Sentarshi2> дало*
<mva> http://ompldr.org/vNnl4ag
<mva> ня!
<drde> Подскажите, как переназначить клавиши на клавиатуре?
<lynk> drde, как именно переназначить? полностью поменять или просто комбинации?
<drde> lynk, полностью поменять. собираюсь менять так: End -> PageUp, PageUp->PageDn , PageDn-> End
<lynk> drde, хм, в этом извини помочь не могу, первый раз вообще вижу чтоб собирались менять значения клавиш
<x999> а у тя одна звуковуха?
<SergeyIT> drde, может перепаять проще?
<drde> lynk, они неудобно расположены.. вот и надо менять :) все равно спасибо)
<lynk> drde, так если они для тебя неудобно расположены как же ты за компом работаешь потому что на всех клавиатурах эти клавиши только в одном порядке расположены, других просто нет
<drde> SergeyIT, нет, должны быть программные способы
<|rapidsp|> ку
<SergeyIT> drde, зачем программно, если можно навечно сделать?
<lynk> |rapidsp|, прива, ты коньками пользуешься?
<drde> lynk, у меня клавиатура без нампада, и эти клавиши расположены прям над стрелочками. но немного не в том порядке
<lynk> drde, это чтож у тя за клавиатура такая?
<|rapidsp|> а если выполнить # ./script.sh > log весь вывод нормально вывалится в log или в скрипте каждую клманду так делать?
<drde> SergeyIT, навечно не хочу :)
<|rapidsp|> lynk: неа
<lynk> |rapidsp|, жаль
<Sentarshi2> так что никто с Pulse Audio не может помочь ?
<drde> lynk, ноутбуки видел? :) у них урезанная клавиатура. сейчас купил a4teck g6 mini - она похожа на ноутбучную, но немного отличается. хочу это исправить
<lynk> drde, не в живую с ноутами дел не имел, у меня тока нетбук
<lynk> Sentarshi2, а что у тя не так?
<Sentarshi2> да не слышно почти ничего еле еле уже все кажется за эту ночь перепробовал кучу форумов перерыл =((
<lynk> народ как сделать подсветку экрана больше 100%?
<lynk> Sentarshi2, так а у тя не с самими колонками проблемы?
<Sentarshi2> нет это же ноут звук играется на ура ( даже громче на максимуме чем в винде)
<Sentarshi2> а вот микрофон в skype просто дохлый
<lynk> Sentarshi2, так погоди, ты про то что в skype тихо звук?
<Sentarshi2> ага ( только не звук а микрофон
<Sentarshi2> звук в скайпе норм
<Sentarshi2> а вот микрофон не слышно вообще (
<lynk> так погоди
<lynk> у тя когда ты говоришь тя плохо слышно или как чет я вообще не догоняю
<Sentarshi2> когда я делаю тест звонок меня на записи почти не слышно и когда людям звоню меня кое как слышно только если орать прямо в него
<mva> это потому, что скайп - проприетарное говно
<lynk> так это скорей сам микрофон, ну или в параметрах записи покопайся
<Sentarshi2> копался
<Sentarshi2> с микрофоном норм по виндой меня слышно отлично
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, в alsamixer настраивал?
<Sentarshi2> пробовал но там столько настроек - не могу сказать что бы особо что то путное получилось
<lynk> Sentarshi2, так а настройках звука на вход пробовал максимум ставить?
<Sentarshi2> ага тогда меня вообще не слышно шумы
<lynk> @kick mva
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, на максимум нельзя - там обрезаться начинает
<Sentarshi2> я в курсе я и не ставил
<mva> @kick lynk
<Sentarshi2> пробовал boostmic  добавлять но тогда вообще помехи жуткие
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, а настройка работает в очень узком диапазоне (на моем буке так)
<Sentarshi2> в плане ?
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, плавно движки двигать надо
<Sentarshi2> я острожно двигал максимум реагирует на 95%
<Sentarshi2> но все равно почти ничего не слышно =(
<Bitkovski> Всем здравия
<Bitkovski> как запустить adesklets???
<Sentarshi2> Сергей а у тебя микрофон в ноуте стоит как mic или как front mic ?
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, не помню, давно настроил и не менял. Сначала, кстати, с внешним настраивал.
<sharikoff> re
<Sentarshi2> все наконец то разобрался )))
<sharikoff> как то по бодрее стало с кошкой...
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, и что было?
<kunni> господа, здравствуйте!!! Я сдал сессию!
<SergeyIT> бедняга, еще на сессию ближе к нудной жизни стал
<Sentarshi2> короче в консольном ALSA MIXER Left Capture 75% Digital 50% Mic boost 50%
<Sentarshi2> и вуаля меня все слышат)
<x999> а? кто здесь?
<Sentarshi2> Грацсо здачей сессии!
<SergeyIT> Sentarshi2, так тебе говорили - тщательнЕе! )
<Sentarshi2> дауж ))) я уж понял ладно пойду ) в качалкупора ) всем удачи ))
<SergeyIT> x999, никого, спи дальше )
<z13> кто столкнулся с проблемой апгрейда лицензии с к8 до к9 у циски?
 * sharikoff юзает старое г..но
<sharikoff> лицензии не надо =)
<z13> sharikoff: поясни.
<sharikoff> там максимум для них стоит
<sharikoff> обновляться не на что
<sharikoff> 3725,1721..
<sharikoff> не поддерживаются боле
<z13> asa
<uch5> gjgjdf fyfcnfcbz
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<z13> для включения 3des/aes в asa надо лицензию к9. раньше ее получал на цискокоме бесплатно. теперь сервис недоступен (пишет ошибку обработки запроса).
 * z13 хочет 3des
<lynk> народ дак кто нить мне скажет можно ли увеличить яркость экрана на нетбуке выше 100%?
<alecsandr> Александр
<SergeyIT> lynk, а ты уверен, что 100% не максимум?
<sharikoff> lynk: можно
<sharikoff> увеличивай
<sharikoff> таможня дает добро
<z13> благославление дано - дерзай.
<lynk> SergeyIT, я не знаю просто при 100% даже обычная лампочка его настолко сильно гасит что даже смотреть неудобно
<z13> lynk: накрой одеялом
<SergeyIT> типо - включить бук в сеть 380 В
<z13> lynk: у меня на ноуте в биосе выставляется максимальное значение.
<SergeyIT>  lynk, экран глянцевый?
<gerard1> sharikoff SergeyIT z13 прекратите стабаться над чуваком...
<gerard1> sharikoff а kvm походу такая какашенция... чёт вапще не прёт, у мну вбокс быстрее работал((
<SergeyIT> gerard1, чего бушуешь? z13 по делу говорит...
<SergeyIT> gerard1, сам понял, чего сказал?
<sharikoff> gerard1: так его на боооольших такииих cерверах юзают
<lynk> SergeyIT, нет
 * z13 так и хочет сказать: "полируй".....
<gerard1> sharikoff комп слабенький, поэтому? я тоже в принципе так подумал... а вообще в чём его преимущество перед вбоксом?
<SergeyIT> lynk, странно это - я на своем в турции при их солнышке нормально пользовал. Может в биосе что есть?
<z13> lynk: смотри в биосе. там возможно максимум задан. или же в настройках питания надо разбираться.
<lynk> SergeyIT, z13 ок посмотрю, а с настройками питания все норм
<sega> 1
<sharikoff> gerard1: это промышленное решение
<Offoffoff> Урррараа!
<Offoffoff> https://launchpad.net/~frol/+archive/zip-i18n/
<Offoffoff> решили 5-летний баг!
<Offoffoff> кодировка в zip-архивах определяется автоматом!
<lynk> короче в биосе пусто, нетбуковские биосы сами по себе урезаны, а вот яркось после перезагрузки повысилась сама по себе, такое ощущение что монитор просто "садится" от долгой работы
<Offoffoff> Все подключаем репу!
<lynk> Offoffoff, а какую репу то?
<Offoffoff> lynk: у ЖК - это садится лампа
<Offoffoff> lynk: https://launchpad.net/~frol/+archive/zip-i18n/
<lynk> Offoffoff, да у меня обычный жк, а насчет репа спс)
<Offoffoff> А лучше отсюда
<Offoffoff> https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa
<Offoffoff> если надо совместимость вниз
<Offoffoff> 10.04
<Offoffoff> и ниже
<lynk> ну у меня 04
<lynk> Offoffoff, слушай ты не знаешь можно как нить на буке выставить чтоб при питании от сети проц на макс работал а от батареи на сохранение заряда
<Offoffoff> lynk: laptop-mode надо крутить
<Offoffoff> lynk: настройки
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: ты хочешь сказать что разработчики zip таки запилили автодетект кодировки?
<lynk> Offoffoff, а эт где?
<Nebulosa> нет.. опять патч прикрутили.. дэм..
<avas> dcctv!!!
<avas> Всем Добрый!!
<belk_o> здорово
<avas> Проблемка -
<lynk> слушайте гном лук когда нить будет нормально пахать?)
<sharikoff> никада
<avas> 3-файла в каталоге var/log - имеют размеры 4,1  4,5  4,8 Гб соотв-но системе места не осталось как снести???
<avas> Если система не даёт??
<sharikoff> ротация настроена?
<sharikoff> как это не дает?
<avas> Да
<nexusreglog> что значит не дает sudo rm
<avas> Пишет что занят файл чем то
<avas> googl говорит что грузится с диска и сносить - беда в том что это нетбук а флешки live нет под рукой:-(
<z13> avas: сделай
<avas> z13: на чём(как)???
<avas> Нетбук - привод отсутствует
<lynk> avas, на флешку пустую
<avas> привод отсутствует - образ на CD
<lynk> avas, хоть даже телефоновскую... сам хочу купить флеху SD на два гига и только под live сделать
<lynk> avas, перепеши образ на флешку че не понимаешь что ли
<avas> (17:27:27) avas: Нетбук - привод отсутствует
<lynk> avas, скачай заного, она всего 700мб весит, на ночь поставил и норм
<z13> avas:
<z13> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<avas> нет места в системе
<avas> Пишет что всего 120 Мб осталось
<avas> Некуда скачивать
<lynk> avas, так удали что нить и все
<avas> :-(
<z13> убей порнушку всякую.
<lynk> avas, у тя че всего 30Гб жесткий что ли
<z13> почисти /tmp
<lynk> avas, кстати z13 правильно говорит, почисти /tmp, поможет хоть немного
<avas> z13 : :-D насчёт temp'a и порнушки это идея!!! Спасибо Щас попроббуем
<lynk> avas, ну вот и память на скачку освободится
<New_Wind> друзья привет. Такая проблема, почему-то с панели уведомлений пропала информация о активной раскладке, и иконка конверта (где ссылки на evolution. empathy), как вернуть обратно?
<avas> А можноль канть отрубить тот процесс который использует эти файлы? и снести их обычным rm  способом??
<lynk> avas, ну если ты вычислишь какой процесс то просто убиваешь его и потом просто сносишь файлы
<sharikoff> да оно так даст
<sharikoff> гон это все
<sharikoff> все там удаляется
<sharikoff> настрой ротацию по 50 метров
<sharikoff> он те на файлики разобьет и заархивит
<lynk> avas, у меня папка var весит всего 11мб))
<sharikoff> вот эти файлики архивные скриптом грохай
<gerard1> http://zenux.ru/articles/8/
<sharikoff> или настрой стоб не больше двух делало
<sharikoff> двоечники простихоспади...
<z13> загадить логи на 4 гига... это ж за сколько?... и чем?
<avas> ПАсиб пошёл пробовать !!:-D
<sharikoff> на серваке вар делай бооооольше
<sharikoff> на десктопе меееееньше
<z13> на десктопе у меня тока /
<lynk> z13, да мне вот тоже интересно как можно ЛОГИ настолько загадить, там же текст один
<Offoffoff> New_Wind: просто правой кнопкой и добавить на панель "Область уведомлений."
<Offoffoff> Ну и куда свалил?
<sharikoff> lynk: а голова  -это кость
<sharikoff> чему там болеть то..
<lynk> sharikoff, а это тут при чем?
<sharikoff> при том что логи -текст
<sharikoff> =)
<lynk> sharikoff, а ну так то да)) но просто если так подумать то весь лог этого канала стока не наберет))
<z13> lynk: за все время - может
<sharikoff> ejjabberd набирает за 3 дня
<lynk> sharikoff, ну хз хз))
<NiCloAy1> ктонибудь может подсказать как подружить браузер с vrml ?
<logos> NiCloAy1, http://www.volgograd.ru/about/vrml/plugins/
<NiCloAy1> logos спасибо
<NiCloAy1> мда... чето видемо - либо слишком новая либо слишком старая технология. с deb какието напряги.
<NiCloAy1> и ppa пустой.
<Guest12732> dd
<uvvtu> опа
<uvvtu> Offoffoff: здорово корешок
<Offoffoff> uvvtu: хаюшки
<uvvtu> победил все таки я вчера маршрутник
<uvvtu> теперь инет по всей квартире
<uvvtu> притом без проводов
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, и у соседей.
<uvvtu> неа. я им ключ придумал страшный
<uvvtu> и по маку отсек
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, по проводам быстрее...
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<uvvtu> 18 мегабит куда еще быстрее
<shki1866> в каком лог-файде можно посмотреть попытки подключения к хосту?
<shki1866> файле*
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, иногда надо...
<uvvtu> не спорю
<uvvtu> не могу только их между собою (два ноута ) спарить
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, у тебя не роутер?
<uvvtu> все резер роутер
<uvvtu> через
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, тогда проблемы не понял с ноутами (
<uvvtu> при обращении с ноута (xp)  на ноут с убунтой - просит все какой-то пароль. Я не понял
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, расшарить правильно или самбу настроить (давно не делал, вин уже не использую)
<uvvtu> разберусь. но все вроде сделал правильно
<total_> всем привет
<total_> помогите плиз, после переустановки проприетарных дров для видяхи nvidia, при перезагрузки сбивается разрешение, что делать?
<damex> выставить ручками?
<total_> как?
<damex> man xorg.conf
<total_> там все стоит
<damex> где там?
<damex> :)
<total_> настроено,
<total_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<damex> paste it
<total_> http://paste.pro/465015
<total_> ну так что моему дескопу доктор прописал?
<Andriy> помогите немогу установить на работе xubuntu 10.10
<total_> так что мне с иксами-то делать
<code-205-197-206> привеет
<code-205-197-206> народ как тут чё ?
<damex> total_: выпилить metamodes ?
<terasu> привет, посоветуйте книгу по переходу на убунту для начинающих, желательно на русском
<damex> total_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/320054/ пример рабочего конфига
<damex> с nvidia-drivers :)
<damex> terasu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindowsRu
<damex> думаю это то, что нужно.
<damex> книг нет . ):
<terasu> спасибо=)
<terasu> а ещё вопрос, можно ли как-нибудь уменьшить место выделенное под один раздел и увеличить под другой без переустановки?
<damex> terasu: lvm?
<terasu> эм, а что это значит?
<damex> =/
<damex> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<damex> ext4 вродебы умело вне lvm shrink делать
<damex> reiser вродебы тоже когдато умел ...
<damex> s/ext4/ext*
<shki1866> terasu: если не двигать начало boot раздела, то можешь с любого livecd. прогой, например, gparted.
<damex> shki1866: fffffuuuuuuuuu
<shki1866> ась?
<damex> gparted'у ничего не стал бы доверять =/
<shki1866> а что ты бы порекомендовал? fdisk?
<baltazor> печально, уже давно есть версия пхп 5.3.5 (давным давно 5.3.4) а в убунте сейчас только 5.3.3 печально
<sharikoff> ручками ручками
<terasu> ещё вопрос, заменить пароль реально?
<terasu> для администратора
<sharikoff> baltazor:
<sharikoff> [root@shar /home/admin]# php -v
<sharikoff> PHP 5.3.5 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 12 2011 19:32:28)
<sharikoff> Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
<sharikoff> Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
<sharikoff> =)
<baltazor> sharikoff: ну это подключать отдельный ппа
<sharikoff> это с сайта
<baltazor> sharikoff: а я говорю за стандартный репозиторий
<sharikoff> а я за ручки =))
<lynk> народ а конки svg понимает или только png?
<sharikoff> terasu: зфыыцв
<sharikoff> terasu: passwd
<terasu> passwd --delete %имяадмина% сделает меня бесспарольным?
<himik> terasu: более того - бессмертным!
<terasu> охренеть!
<terasu> а если серьёзно я смогу производить команды без пароля?
<damex> sharikoff: gdisk :3
<damex> sharikoff: fdisk мб
<damex> parted :)
<sharikoff> damex: может и так..
<damex> ой не тому по автокомплиту уехало
<damex> +_+
<lynk> так с фоном разобрался, а как сделать отступ от края самого конки, просто текст впритык и фон не оч смотрится
<barabashka> хай, а можно как-нибудь посмотреть чем забит своп?
<barabashka> а то обычно и до 10% не доходило , а тут аж  53% =)
<denis-net> Приветствую всех!
<adska> ave
<san4o> дс хаб кто нибуть настраивал ?
<denis-net> Такая проблемка. Купил б.у принтер Lexсmark x33. Пускаю на печать, пропускает лист. В чем проблема, может высохший катридж?
<denis-net> Просто в linux не показывает уровень чернил
<denis-net> san4o: качаешь linixdcpp и настраиваешь favorite hub
<barabashka> можно как-нибудь посмотреть что записано на swap? а так же есть ли команда которая очищает своп?
<denis-net> barabashka: ведь swap - это раздел
<san4o> denis-net: я спрашиваю о настройке сервера а не клиента =)
<denis-net> попробуй /dev/sdaX открыть с помощью hex редактора
<denis-net> а
<denis-net> san4o: тогда есть рульный сайт какой-то
<denis-net> там все было классно описано
<Mohn> çäðàâñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> Mohn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<barabashka> denis-net: оу раз через hex значит там будет мало что понятно))) а как его очистить ?
<san4o> denis-net: кроме того  linixdcpp  не самый лутший выбор, так как насколько знаю доси пор не поддерживает мультизакачку
<denis-net> поробуй zero залить
<denis-net> а зачем, по идее должен при перезагрузке очищаться
<barabashka> denis-net: дык это бутаться нужно )
<shki1866> barabashka: swapoff; swapon
<denis-net>  shki1866: не факт, что очистит
<|Mohn|> здравстуйте
<barabashka> shki1866: попробую надеючь ничего не отвалится ))
<|Mohn|> у меня вопрос
<shki1866> denis-net: факт, проверено
<san4o> |Mohn|: в чем смысл жизни ?
<|Mohn|> как увеличить разрешение консоли? у меня без иксов в виртуалбоксе стоит
<|Mohn|> san4o: если бы
<shki1866> barabashka: если ОЗУ хватит, всё будет норм)
<|Mohn|> 720х400 стоит :(
<kurtkaz> a
<san4o> |Mohn|: а через ssh в  ОС виртуалбокса сижу.  удобно ...
<|Mohn|> инте все на иксы дает ответ
<barabashka> shki1866:  ОЗУ не хватает поэтому и свопофф не работает
<|Mohn|> san4o: мне лень роутинг прописывать
<san4o> |Mohn|: ненада никакого роутинга
<|Mohn|> san4o: меня в инет отсылает по адресу вбокса
<san4o> в настройках в-бокса сеть ставиш - сетевой мост
<shki1866> где находиться лог-файл попыток доступа к хосту?  помню в сентОС такой был, тут не могу найти..
<|Mohn|> san4o: не получит ип, ограничения провайдера
<|Mohn|> ставить самостоятельно, меня потом глав админ побьет
<shki1866> barabashka: а зачем тебе своп очистить?
<shki1866> надо*
<|Mohn|> сегодя только поставить PtokaX и nginx, а с такой проблемой не могу справится...
<san4o> |Mohn|: возможно, смотря какие ограничения. я как юзаю ибо удобно, виртуальная ОС как машина в сети стоит
<|Mohn|> себя глупым чувствую
<barabashka> shki1866: да что то затупил комп, а единственную причину нашел в нем (ну думаю так) так как раньше больше 10% не увеличивался , а тут аж 53%
<|Mohn|> san4o: угу
<|Mohn|> делаю сервак для сети
<|Mohn|> потом машина с вбокса на kvm перекачует
<san4o> |Mohn|: PtokaX это дс хаб ?
<|Mohn|> san4o: нуу
<san4o> |Mohn|: ооо. я нашел тебя ....
<|Mohn|> san4o: ???
<|Mohn|> san4o: давай в жабер...
<san4o> |Mohn|: в личку можно ? я все распрашиваю на канале кто с хабами сталкивался
<|Mohn|> mohn.mail@gmail.com
<shki1866> |Mohn|: знаешь где логи сетевых подключений найти?
<|Mohn|> shki1866: нет
<|Mohn|> этим не занимался
<|Mohn|> и как-то не требовалось
<|Mohn|> лано, забью на свою машину, потом буду думать ;)
<pingwin_> привет всем
<Holeech> ку
<alecsandr> александр
<Degreez> как сделать что бы куб рабочего стола был прозрачный сверху и с низу?
<alecsandr> Всем привет !!
<Sergey_IT> Degreez, пролить водой
<Degreez> >:o
<Degreez>  как сделать что бы куб рабочего стола был прозрачный сверху и с низу?
<tp_> бля, на #убунту какие-то пидарасы ваще
<Sergey_IT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<sharikoff> @kban tp_
<sharikoff> тихо что то..
<Degreez> ааааааа
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и какого черта мне опять в приват простыни накатали ><
<black_cat> хтопосмел? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а я из принципа не читаю эти простыни
<mountt> привет, ребят помогите пожалуйста.... замучался
<mountt> пытаюсь выставить MAC адрес на ubuntu 10.10... как уже только не пробовал, всёравно при перезагрузке сбрасывает на дефолтный мак карточки
<mountt> делал через /etc/network/interfaces
<mountt> прописывал allow-hotplug eth0, затем auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp, hwaddress ether 00:00:00:00etc... НО не работает
<Taurendil> а можно узнать зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> mountt, и куда ты это пишешь) ?
<mountt> в /etc/network/interfaces
<mountt> мне нужно чтобы после перезагрузки каждый раз выставлялся мак для eth0
<mountt> но пока никак этого добиться не могу
<Sergey_IT> mountt, может у провайдера зарегистрировать адрес?
<mountt> ни через статик, ни через auto
<mountt> нет смысла, у меня комп и ноут, два девйса не зарегят, я переключаюсь между ними проводом иногда
<mountt> ноут с бубунтой
<mountt> смысла нет
<mountt> роутер ставить тоже нафиг не нужно
<lynk> ура! я сделал свой первый параметр для конки))
<Sergey_IT> mountt, попробуй, у меня 4 адреса зарегано и ничего )
<Sergey_IT> lynk, молодец, а проблему клика на десктопе решил?
<lynk> Sergey_IT, ага
<mountt> http://pate.org.ru/?v3aa2e
<lynk> там какой то параметр, уже из головы вылетел и так запарился)
<amigo> mountt: ну кто так делает?
<amigo> mountt: надо открыть man interfaces и посмотреть секцию про dhcp
<amigo> так нет hwaddress
<amigo> *там
<Sergey_IT> lynk, ты при старте конки запускаешь?
<mountt> http://pate.org.ru/?dy59pi
<mountt> amigo, в любом случае никак не работает
<Sergey_IT> mountt, чего то твои ссылки не грузятся (
<amigo> хотя вру, есть
<lynk> Sergey_IT, да закинул сразу
<mountt> http://paste.org.ru/?dy59pi
<mountt> http://paste.org.ru/?v3aa2e
<Sergey_IT> lynk, а кнопочку сделал - работает как старт/стоп )
<mountt> пардон
<mountt> как быть?
<lynk> Sergey_IT, нет, потому что я его настроил как надо и принудительно выключать не буду, если понравится то завершу ручками
<amigo> mountt: если к udev правилу добавить ATTR{address}="00:13:49:ab:8b:b0"
<lynk> Sergey_IT, понадобится*, уже туплю
<mountt> добавить или заменить текущее?
<amigo> добавить
<mountt> если заменить то, система выдаёт интерфейсу новый eth со старым маком
<mountt> аа если добавить
<mountt> не знаю, сработает ли
<amigo> mountt: там разница в == и =
<mountt> аа
<amigo> одно сравнивает, другое присваевает
<mountt> момент
<example> Ребят, ахтунг. Какой ноут лучше http://galax.by/243-hp-compaq-620-wk345ea.html или http://galax.by/212-hp-compaq-625-wt273ea.html  ?
<omeone> Собирать всё в одну фразу было лень: намертво зависает компьютер, Ubuntu/Windows - без разницы, зависает только при гигабайте памяти (2*512),  любая одна планка в любом разъёме работает без зависаний. Что это может быть?
<amigo> omeone: погугли "две планки винет комп" на первой странице будет ответ 100%
<omeone> уже так мучался
<Sergey_IT> example, лучше тот, который работает (у меня нетбук самсунг, все работает)
<XuMuK> example: у второго процик и видео карта получше, но на гиг меньше оперативы
<omeone> amigo: но спасибо и за это
<example> XuMuK: да, я вот думаю лучше во-второй докинуть оперативы и у него кэш побольше, это же важно?
<XuMuK> ну да
<example> XuMuK: спасибо
<example> XuMuK: а так вообще норм  выбор?
<XuMuK> да вроде нормально, за ету капусту
<example> XuMuK: гентушникам не нравится))) блин(
<XuMuK> example: чем?
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<XuMuK> hookah: ку
<example> XuMuK: проц, большой сам, да много доводов)
<example> дисплей уг, всё уг))
<XuMuK> ыы
<bogdan_> привет всем! подскажите: установил игру со скрипта. теперь хочу ее удалить. в папке с игрой есть файл "ununstall". тип: сценарій оболонки (application/x-shellscript). как его выполнить?
<XuMuK> bogdan_: ./ununstall
<bogdan_> XuMuK: Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<XuMuK> bogdan_: потому что ./uninstall
<bogdan_> XuMuK: то была опечатка. я выполнял ./uninstall
<bogdan_> не хватает каких-то библиотек?
<XuMuK> хз, но бывает, что ети скрипты не всегда работают...
<Sergey_IT> bogdan_, по скрипту посмотри на чем затыкается
<bogdan_> не шарю в скриптах)
<Sergey_IT> bogdan_, учись
<shki1866> bogdan_: может вопрос неуместный, но ты запускал ./uninstall из тОй папки, где находится скрипт?
<bogdan_> да, я не настолько ду ду
<shki1866> ) ну кто ж знал
<shki1866> тогда смотри в скрипте install, чего он куда копировал, и руками удаляй
<bogdan_> наверное просто все что по запросу поиска названия игры найдет удалю и все.. попробую переименовать uninstall в uninstall.sh может поможет
<spydefender> здрасте
<spydefender> живые есть?
<grad-data> смотря как посмотреть. :)
<spydefender> ну глазами, не?
<Sergey_IT> полу-
<spydefender> полуглазами? o_O
<hookah> полуживые
<ozstr1ker> привет рум скажите пожалуйста чем проще всего хостить файлы в интернет в убунту?
<XuMuK> ubuntu-one, dropbox
<ozstr1ker> ubuntu one есть у  меня а хочется что нить наподобие фтп
<XuMuK> ну тада поставь фтп
<ozstr1ker> ммм
<ozstr1ker> чего то не варит котел
<Soft> hi everybody)))
<Soft> Если выжившие есть, посоветуйте RSS клиент
<XuMuK> Soft: Liferea
<ozstr1ker> XuMuK глянь личку
<XuMuK> !pm | ozstr1ker
<ubuntuhelp> ozstr1ker: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<ozstr1ker> у меня не логинется пароль
<ozstr1ker> это криминал?
<XuMuK> ozstr1ker: как я по твоему могу вот ето  file:///home/ozstr1ker/Downloads/menu_456_files/network1.gif посмотреть?
<ozstr1ker> думаю что нет
<artus> XuMuK, q
<XuMuK> ozstr1ker: в том что влом переключать вкладки
<XuMuK> artus: q=
<ozstr1ker> капекс
<ozstr1ker> все на принципах
<XuMuK> пиши тут
<ozstr1ker> чего писать
<ozstr1ker> ты не то советуешь
<XuMuK> да нет, просто правдо влом
<ozstr1ker> как настроить правильно Shared Folders Administration Tool для инета?
<artus> наверно так как написано в мануале к нему )
<ozstr1ker> наверное
<XuMuK> вапще первый раз про него слышу, еси че...
<ozstr1ker> не знаю что где и как надо указать с роутером чтоб видна была шара для всех
<ozstr1ker> ладно сори за беспокойство
<artus> дык читай маны по самбе
<XuMuK> почитай про фтп и нфс
<ozstr1ker> причем тут самба
<ozstr1ker> мне винду не надо шарить и зырить
<XuMuK> самба - задротсво
<ozstr1ker> нфс
<artus> ozstr1ker, http://library.gnome.org/users/shares-admin/stable/
<ozstr1ker> а ты быстрее
<ozstr1ker> :)
<ozstr1ker> у тебя просто коннект лучше)
<ozstr1ker> это все в манах есть все понятно что ничего не понятно там
<artus> фигасе лутше 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=220 ttl=57 time=33778 ms
<artus> если не понятно значит оно тебе не надо
<ozstr1ker> да сеть у меня локальная была
<gerard1> artus поставил я всё таки kvm, но меня не впечатлило...
<gerard1> artus кстати, Здорово! Прошу прощения, что не поздоровался!
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff[away], тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<artus> gerard1, а что тебя должгл было впечатлить?
<inkvizitor68sl> не тту
<artus> gerard1, дароф
<gerard1> artus ну как бы я дума что будет пошустрее вбокса, а оказалось нет...
<gerard1> На этой же машине, у меня в бокс быстрее работает
<artus> да ты что ...
<artus> то именно у тя в вбокс быстрее работаеть?
<gerard1> Таже убунту ставится быстрее...
<gerard1> И окна.
<inkvizitor68sl> !gmail
<ubuntuhelp> Gmail — бесплатная услуга электронной почты от Google. Как настроить Evolution для работы с gmail см. на http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<inkvizitor68sl> !gmail-web
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gmail-web'
<inkvizitor68sl> !gtalk-web
<ubuntuhelp> Меганяшная вебморда для gtalk - http://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/popout
<skrishi> привет всем
<kunni> привет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, нифига не меганяшная, ибо на флеше )
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан
<inkvizitor68sl> хомячкам нравиццо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кстати, а ты звонки в жабире тестил?
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> подскажите (кто знает) какие сейчас есть нормальные мланшеты с Убунтой ?
<skrishi> почему wget   скачивает файл robots.txt при рукресивном скачивании?
<skrishi> *рекурсивном
<skrishi> и не скачивает нифига то чего нужно..
<skrishi> а если ставишь конкретную ссылку на файл, он его спокойно забирает
<artus> man wget
<Sergey_IT> с Новым годом!
<skrishi> блин.. странно как то
<skrishi> опять у меня всё глючит что ли(((((
<skrishi> проверка связи
<skrishi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Есть контакт.
<skrishi> ура
<TomFarr> ку
<himik> qq
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, и что у тебя глючит?
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, и что со связью?
<skrishi> да слишком тихо было.. никто не отвечал
<skrishi> скорее всего глюк в пиджине какойто
<Sergey_IT> спят видимо или новый год празднуют
<Sergey_IT> все твои сообщения есть
<skrishi> то есть мне на вопрос о wget никто не отвечал? )))
<himik> да, из принципа, типа ночь уже на дворе и всё такое...
<himik> кстати, (00:38:44) artus: man wget
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, не нервничай, спокойствие - путь к успеху
<skrishi> угу.. вот man wget не выручает )
<skrishi> блин, хорошо что логи есть.. хоть посмотреть можно что ответили
<artus> а т ыего почитать попробуй)
<artus> вдумчиво )
<skrishi> да пробовал я
<himik> wget man wget?
<skrishi> =)
<artus> не, man man wget )
<himik> ))
<skrishi> wget -r -l1 --no-parent -U Mozilla -A.pdf -P/home/lera/Книги/herba.msu.ru http://herba.msu.ru/shipunov/school/books/
<skrishi> пдфок там навалом
<artus> skrishi, попробуй начать с man man )
<artus> он кстати на русском )
<skrishi> шпасибо )
<artus> пакажи страничку с которой качать надо ?
<himik> а почему после -A нет пробела?
<skrishi> http://herba.msu.ru/shipunov/school/books/
<skrishi> потому что по ману его и не должно быть
<artus> гыыы
<artus> дак лехко)
<himik> skrishi: сижу смотрю в ман, пробел есть там
<artus> lynx -dump http://herba.msu.ru/shipunov/school/books/ |grep 'djvu$' |awk '{print $2}' > download && wget -i download
<skrishi> это что такое? о_О
<artus> это в терминал )
<artus> и оно скачаеть тебе все книжки )
<artus> учись студент )
<skrishi> и распечатает на принтере сразу да? )))))
<artus> skrishi, а может тебе еще и тапочки принести? )
<himik> artus: дак этож еще man lynx, man grep, man awk, man bash...
<skrishi> artus: щас тогда почитаю ман по линксу
<artus> да линкс там лиш для удобства )
<himik> download вышел аж на 200кб
<artus> чтоб получить список файла
<himik> ну уж это я понял )
<artus> 219K _
<skrishi> как это 200 к ? там есть книжки по 70 мегов
<artus> lynx -dump http://herba.msu.ru/shipunov/school/books/ |grep 'djvu$' |awk '{print $2}' > download && gedit download
<himik> skrishi: давай man lynx и т.д.... )
<artus> и увидеш что ты получил )
<artus> и вообще , линуксь таааакая класная весч) просто няшечка) столько всего умееть )
<XuMuK> гг
<himik> да уж... только главное уметь учиться
<artus> главное иметь желание познавать )
<himik> желание это половина дела, нужно еще и уметь
<himik> некоторые делают отважный рывок и надрываются
<TomFarr> поговорите со мной
<artus> TomFarr, зачем ? )
<himik> TomFarr: прям сейчас?
<TomFarr> artus, ну что б мне веселее ждать было
<artus> skrishi, ну че , уже качаеш? )
<TomFarr> himik, да начинай
<TomFarr> ещё 16 мегобайт ждать
<artus> TomFarr, чего ждеш то ? конца света? )
<himik> TomFarr: не, я извиняюсь, но уже бегу на горшок и в люльку
<himik> TomFarr: но ничего! если к утру не докачается я готов поговорить )
<TomFarr> докачалося
<Sergey_IT> что?
<Sergey_IT> TomFarr, чего качал?
<TomFarr> плугины стриммеры
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff[away], вернись хад
<dmay> о, и тут есть жизнь?
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Обновился - и конки начало требовать композитный режим. Не могу понять чего он не включается. Что же делать?
<artus> конькам "композитный режим" ну нафиг не здался им вообще начхать
<Sergey_IT> у него чемпионские коньки видимо
<gaga_rin> фига себе
<gaga_rin> вот ет да
<Alagos> Не то написал. Доки требует)
<Alagos> Почему композитный может не включатся?
<artus> rjymrfv ljrb ye tot vtymit ye;ys xtv rjvgbp
<artus> конькам доки ну еще меньше нужны чем компиз )
<gaga_rin> artus: q
<Alagos> Жук)
<artus> давай следущую версию ) более правдоподобную )
<artus> gaga_rin, й
<Alagos> Доки требует композитного режима!
<gaga_rin> нет
<gaga_rin> не все
<gaga_rin> ^_^
<artus> да
<Alagos> А я не могу его включить. Почему? С чем может быть связано?
<artus> все
<dmay> тесттест
<gaga_rin> не все :)
<Alagos> О_о
<gaga_rin> dmay: что сломал?
<dmay> о, разбанили штоле :3
<gaga_rin> awn нетребует
<gaga_rin> фика тебя банили?
<artus> но мона обойтись и  xcompmrg
<dmay> gaga_rin: не сломал. внезапно квассель нашёл, а меня тут, оказывается разбанили. радость радость
<gaga_rin> ну дык с новым годом
<dmay> ^_^
<artus> dmay, да то я попутал маленько и квасель как клас зобанил )
<Sergey_IT> с Новым годом!!
<dmay> artus: не. на меня тогда бонд из-за какой-то ерунды обиделся )
<artus> Sergey_IT, хватит бухать)
<dmay> у, сегодняж ещё и новый год опять >.<
<artus> dmay, гг )
<gaga_rin> ага
<dmay> так. who knows где квассель ныкает свои настройки?
<dmay> ~/.quassel не предлагать
<gaga_rin> artus: http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=3018.0
<artus> нафиг те гвасель, вичат юзай )
<Sergey_IT> artus, всё - завязал. Восточный н.г. не буду праздновать )
<gaga_rin> давай забухаем ёпт
<dmay> ну так ета... вичат Ъ, но под оффтопиком не заводится ^_^''
<gaga_rin> pidgin
<artus> gaga_rin, че еть?
<gaga_rin> под офтопиком на ура
<gaga_rin> есть
<artus> dmay, эм, дык есть же вроде под офтопик
<gaga_rin>  у мну даже на вин7 максимальной(ператкой) работает пижын
<dmay> artus: weechat то? есть, ага, под цигвном и без УТФ
<artus> gaga_rin, FFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dmay> gaga_rin: а пижин - зло ещё большее чемь аська 8)
<dmay> я так смотрю здесь ничего не изменилось, ага )
<dmay> госпади, дефолтные настройки квасселя это не слабее чем дефолтные настройки квирка >.<
<Sergey_IT> dmay, без тебя скучновато )
<skrishi> artus: круто.. разобрался.. спасибо ))) так ещё и спокойно можно выбрать что качать конкретно.. )))
<Klio> Ëþäè êòî ìíå ïîìîæåò ïóñòü ñòî ëåò æèâåò. êàê â backtrack4 èíòåðíåò íàñòðîèòü íå îïðåäåëÿåòñÿ äàæå eth0
<ubuntuhelp> Klio! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gaga_rin> artus: gagarin@gltop ~ $ uname Linux
<dmay> Sergey_IT: и вам гудивнинг, сударь )
<artus> skrishi, с тебя паляна )
<skrishi> artus: паляна это что? )
<artus> забей )
<dmay> какой самый Ъ цвет для хайлайта на белом фоне?
<artus> dmay, желтый)
<gaga_rin> ^_^
<XuMuK> жолтый
<Sergey_IT> Klio: здесь не мелочатся - давай всем по 100
<artus> а самый самый это белый )
<artus> Sergey_IT, а ты иностранные знаеш? как переводитцо ëåò æèâåò. ? )))
<dmay> лол. захайлайтили? да ну и пёс с вами, ага )
<Klio> ñåðãåé îê âñåì ïî ñòî
<ubuntuhelp> Klio! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня пиджин настроен на ср1251
<artus> Klio, или чини кодировку или я прям не знаю что сказать )
<dmay> Klio: ????? ??? ????? ??? UTF-8 ?????!
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: для каждого соединения выбираеться кодировка
<artus> Sergey_IT, FFFFuuuuuuu
<Sergey_IT> Klio: кодировку сначала поменяй
<dmay> ух, прям ностальгия
<gaga_rin> чем тееб не нравиться пижын?
<dmay> интересно, что такое MtvIRC?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin просто через запятую UTF-8, cp1251 - обрабатывается как и везде по приоритетам
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, если первая не подходит, используется вторая
<Klio> Сергей ну что знаешь как сделать
<dmay> кстате, уж коль я на линуксоидном канале
<Sergey_IT> Klio: не юзал, не знаю )
<dmay> кто нить в курсе, хоть что-нибудь поддерживающее RDP 6 существует? кроме mstsc.exe под вайном, ага
<Sergey_IT> dmay, уверен! Может мы ориентацию сменили ;)
<dmay> там, форк рдесктопа какой нить
<artus> есть
<dmay> artus: имена пароли явки?
<artus> непомню, ща гляну )
<Klio> Кто юзал backtrack4
<artus> freerdp gnome-rdp
<artus> Remmina
<dmay> гном-рдп это-ж гуй над рдесктопом и прочей негуёвой нечистью, не?
<artus> а виг его знает) не пользуюсь этой нечистью )
<artus> FreeRDP юзай, вроде самый адекватный
<artus> dmay, http://www.freerdp.com/
<dmay> да читаю ужо ) хоть и вантузятник, но гуглением владею )
<dmay> multi-head still unimplemented (
<dmay> да и без remoteapp стрёмно...
<dmay> вот отберут у меня второй монитор, тогда мб и попробую опять перехать
<dmay> эта... умные дяди линуксоиды, а объясните мне, что значит "По электронной почте заявление может быть направлено вложенным файлом только в отсканированном виде, в формате Word без оригинальной подписи"? О_О
<artus> dmay, это значить что гвозди пора забивать в голову за такие запросы )
<skrishi> интересно.. wget быстро качает или нет? ))
<artus> так что запасайсо молотком и дюбелями)
<artus> skrishi, на всю ширину канала )
<dmay> skrishi: одааа, гораздо быстрее чем браузером... на диалап-модеме у меня помнится по стопицот мегабит выдавал, ага
<skrishi> хм.. ну хорошо )) значит их сервак так медленно отбаёт )
<dmay> artus: ну так Ruissan Post Service же >.<
<artus> суровые они )
<dmay> аааа, я рашшифровал! там просто в следующем абзаце предложение из предыдущего ВНЕЗАПНО заканчивается >.<
<Klio> Есть кто бактрак4 испоЛЬЗОВАЛ
<artus> че, хакир юный?
<artus> !ask | Klio
<ubuntuhelp> Klio: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skrishi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Понг.
<skrishi> ура! =)
<Klio> арт хакер угу
<dmay> Klio: а взломай мне яндекс-денег? чо те сложно чтоли? :3
<Klio> Dmay я же белая шляпа ничего не ломаю
<dmay> Klio: ооо, чотко, по понятиям :D
<dmay> ну тогда взломай мне почту россии чтоль, а то эти заразы мою посылку пролюбили >.<
<dmay> кстати, а что это за фигня такая - "арт хакер"?
<Klio> Dmay не я лучше банку с тушенкой пойду взломаю
<dmay> о, кстати, здравая мысль.
<Klio> Артусу я писал
<dmay> а... ладн. тогда давай рассказывай, чем же занимаются хакеры, если они ничего не ломают?
<Klio> изучаем все стороны взлома чтобы лучше обезопасить системы что то вроде пен тестинга
<Klio> изучаем все стороны взлома чтобы лучше обезопасить системы что то вроде пен тестинга
<resurection> Если я conky ставлю в авозапуск, то он ушлёпачно запускается: 1) его становится видно ещё на во врем чёрного экрана загрузки. 2) вокруг появляются отбрасываемые тени 3) и он всегда поверх всех окон.
<artus> @voice Klio
<resurection> ХХотя если запустить его через CTRL+R, то он работает правильно.
<resurection> Ни у кого такого не было?
<artus> resurection, sleep 30 тебя спасет
<dmay> resurection: так под коньки-ж уже год назад было конфигурялок выше потолка, под убунту особенно
<dmay> тупо мышкой тыкать
<dmay> Klio: ну давай, рашшифровывай "пен тестинг"
<resurection> artus: Что это и как этим пользоваться? В команде запуска написать перед стартом конки?
<artus> угу
<Klio> Если дословно различные тесты на проникновение
<FunkyPunky> скажите а можно кулер програмно запустить? а то нетбук тепленький, а кулерок все еще молчит
<Asynx> Ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Asynx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> FunkyPunky: лучше не надо
<FunkyPunky> ))
<FunkyPunky> почему?))
<XuMuK> потому что ето всё должно датчиками регулировацо...
<FunkyPunky> да вот чет я ниразу еще не видел чтоб нет бук врубил кулер, вот и переживаю
<XuMuK> попробуй на ютюбе чо нить минут 15-20 посмотри, если не включицо, то тада уже начинай беспокоицо
<Asynx> Добрый вечер!
<FunkyPunky> ку
<Asynx> Со старым новым годом всех)
<FunkyPunky> и вас
<FunkyPunky> а он седня шоле?
<Asynx> ога) уже как 2 часа 53 минуты)
<FunkyPunky> то-то ко мне в 2 часа ночи народ ломился
<FunkyPunky> и на вечер пьянка намечается
<FunkyPunky> XuMuK снял клавиатуру,  а кулерок то крутится
<Asynx> ))) У меня проблемка возникла, есть бук samsung q330, возникли проблемы со звуком, звук то есть то нету, щяс вообще нет( Прикачивал альсадрайвер, ну вроде заработало, а потом пропала и больше его нет(
<Asynx> что вообще для звука то нужно?)
<Asynx> в альса михере звухковуха видна
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-14
<skrishi> а чего Валентина не делает так давно русский подкаст? с сентября вроде нет выпусков
<xopek> подкасты это журналы для лентяеев
<skrishi> ну и что)) прикольже )
<skrishi> хелп тоже ман для лентяя )) но их же делают )))
<xopek> ман и хелп рахное
<xopek> лучше скажи где домен бесплатно взять
<skrishi> какой?
<artus> xopek, pp.ru дають бесплатно
<xopek> artus: вже нет
<artus> разве?
<xopek> у меня и есть pp.ru и скоро у него экспиред. платить я не собираюсь.
<xopek> artus: они перешли во владение ру-центра и теперь платны
<artus> pp.ua дають точно )
<skrishi> помоему многие дают бесплатно если платишь за год-два
<xopek> artus: украинцам?)
<xopek> skrishi: я платить не собираюсб _вообще_
<skrishi> а
<artus> вроде всем
<artus> xopek, http://pp.ua/rus/policy.html
<xopek> вже там
<xopek> ухты
<xopek> даж мой опиратор есть в списке
<artus> ато )
<Lorgus> страна не спит
<xopek> ща ще пару десятков страниц прошарю и если не найду других вариантов, будет пп.уа
<xopek> а ру-центр ппц как обидели
<resurection> А у Вас Guake когда прозрачный, он реально прозрачный или просто обоину показывает?
<xopek> за ихние цены я могу и второго уровня купить...
<xopek> с обоиной это псевдо прозрачность
<resurection> xopek: вово. У меня всё было круто, а щас вдруг стала псевдопрозрачность
<xopek> ну проверь там композиты
<xopek> мб выключено все
<resurection> Что за композиты? Она отключилась, когда я поставил и начал тыкать ailurus
<xopek> xcompmngr например
<xopek> или квин\компиз
<xopek> или даже модули иксов какие. типа там... glx
<resurection> Странно, ничего не трогал, но ребут помог.
<resurection> Теперьопять настоящая прозрачность
<resurection> Ещё вопрос: Если в терминале пишу "sleep 5 && conky", то всё правильно. А если в  CTRL+R тоже самое, то не запускается
<resurection> как так?
<Odigem> O
<Odigem> Убунтари ночью спят?
<resurection> ага
<Odigem> Пук
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, тут?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: дароф
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты irc поставил на vds ?
<sharikoff> да
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, и сколько памяти оно жрет?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то у нас весь хост 8500 потребляет, а там 8000 )
<sharikoff> убавь
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> по ssh пусти туда, я гляну сколько надо
<sharikoff> ок
<Lorgus> о как надо шабашить : Ремонт компьютера стоил американскому пианисту $6 млн
<Lorgus> привет страна
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/105164/8e3b53d9
<inkvizitor68sl>  дебиан....
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, зацени скрин выше)
<Lorgus> посмотрел уже
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, и как тебе) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, заметь, это абсолютно работающий веб сервер )
<Lorgus> эт какой сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> вон у шарикова спрашивай)
<inkvizitor68sl> с его вдской изгалялся
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, la на хосте упал с 6 до 1
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, все же я нашел один очень важный минус в kvm )
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, память оверселлить нельзя =)
<academ> Всем привет. Помогите с подключением USB в VirtualBox, почемуто нет этой опции.
<sharikoff> academ: сдуй пакет с оракла
<sharikoff> там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> academ, в попенсорц версии из реп этого нет
<academ> Во блин, а я голову ломаю. Напомнити плиззз, как это сделать "сдуй пакет с оракла"
<sharikoff> напоминаю
<sharikoff> заходишь на оф сайт
<sharikoff> oracle
<sharikoff> и там ищешь на чо ж можно подуть
<sharikoff> дуешь
<sharikoff> падает на пол обычно пакет виртуалбокса
<inkvizitor68sl> academ, вводишь в гугле virtualbox
<inkvizitor68sl> идешь по первой ссылке
<inkvizitor68sl> далее рассказывать?
<academ> Не :-)
<sharikoff> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<sharikoff> academ: двоечник
<academ> Эти компы с офтопными осями, всё время забирают, путем с Линуксом не могу разобраться.
<sharikoff> забирают что7
<sharikoff> моск?
<sharikoff> или гугл воруют постоянно?
<academ> Время
<academ> Очень ценная штука, очень мало выделяется человеку в этой жизни
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> я прочитал что их все время куда то забирают
<sharikoff> подумал..
<inkvizitor68sl> VDSки кому нужны) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> VDSки, разбираем vdsки хД
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось 2 штуки
<sharikoff> горячие вдски
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, это тонкий намек, кстати
<sharikoff> на что?
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> на осталось 2 вдски)
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду биллинг ставить и играться с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> пора уже
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, кста, чего думаешь насчет z-payment у нас?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле как способа оплаты ?
<sharikoff> Я тебе их отдал
<sharikoff> и с тех пор даже не думаю о них
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, я про то, чтобы заюзать их как способ оплаты
<sharikoff> ну я так понял щас все уходит на оплату серваков
<sharikoff> так что какая мне разница =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, рублей 500 в выхлоп уже есть
<sharikoff> ну пусть будет
<inkvizitor68sl> второй месяц уже
<sharikoff> надо в дело его один фиг..
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё год и накопим на установку ещё одного хоста такими темпами)))
<reizer911> люди помогите пожалуйста, как сюда зайти из пиджина?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ты зп то получил ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, я убрал все сайты с вдс...
<Lorgus> до тебя хрен достучишься
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, телефон то знаешь
<Lorgus> ващет знаю... а вдруг спишь
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, если сплю - то трубку не беру
<Lorgus> померли сайты а какашка даж не пинговалась.. че тока не делал
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не пинговалась - это не ко мне
<Lorgus> сделал ребут ваще ниче не поднялось
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, пароль и IP скинь в приват
<Corsair> есть ктото у кого в 64разрядной системе установлен verlihub?
<Lorgus> удалил письмо =0( не знаю рутового пароля
<Lorgus> тока свой
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, vds сносить чтоли?
<Lorgus> ну так а че делать... если она падает так что не поднимешь
<Lorgus> увы..
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<sharikoff> циска пингует
<sharikoff> Type escape sequence to abort.
<sharikoff> Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 77.88.23.1, timeout is 2 seconds:
<sharikoff> !!!!!
<sharikoff> Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 89/295/1090 ms
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<academ> Установил другой VirtualBox, появилась менюшка про USB, но добавленные устройства в гостевой машине не появляются
<z13> Lorgus: sharikoff че ломаете?
<sharikoff> z13: ниче..
<sharikoff> ты незнаешь каталист 2900хл умеет роутить?
<z13> не может
<z13> он 2-го уровня
<sharikoff> да эт я вкурсе
<sharikoff> я имеюю ввиду можно его шлюзом показывать?
<z13> нет
<sharikoff> атсцук..
<z13> влан 1 там прописан?
<sharikoff> придетсо доставать из за кресла...
<sharikoff> z13: пол свича 1 пол 2
<sharikoff> вчера накатал.. мой пластиковый свич сдох..
<z13> я имею в виду интерфейс.
<sharikoff> всмысле?
<z13> не привязку по портам
<sharikoff> аа
<z13> interface vlan 1
<sharikoff> 2 влана
<sharikoff> сделано
<z13> секу у себя глянук, че да как
<sharikoff> там есть какая то ip source-route
<sharikoff> вот чо это
<sharikoff> и как ее заюзать..
<z13> это для пересылки пакетов маршрутизации
<sharikoff> типа рип оспф?
<z13> гу
<z13> тебе недо команду ip route
<sharikoff> а если я ее не врубал
<sharikoff> а пакеты ходют?
<sharikoff> ибо на vyatta все по оспф принимается
<z13> это именно для служебных пакетов протоколов маршрутизации
<sharikoff> и нетгборы видно соседей
<z13> ща линк попробую толковый найти.
<z13> соседи - если циски, то это протокол cd[p
<z13> cdp
<z13> IP source routing функция которая позволяет отправителю указать через какие маршрутизаторы должен пройти пакет. Для этого используется поле IP Options.
<z13> http://xgu.ru/wiki/Cisco_Routing#IP_source_routing
<sharikoff> там опций нету..
<z13> sh cdp nei
<z13> покажет соседей по цдп
<sharikoff> там тупо ip source-routing глобально и все
<z13> угу
<sharikoff> тааакс
<z13> скажи какое есть железо цисковое, и что хочешь - вместе подумаем
<z13> опыт небольшой есть у меня
<sharikoff> а на фряхе поднимается этот cdp?
<z13> нет
<sharikoff> z13: ты это.. не пропадай
<z13> проприетарный цисковый.
<sharikoff> я ищо буду тя спрашивать если чо..
<z13> я не пропаду еще 9 часов. я тока на работу приехал
<sharikoff> ибо я только еще щупаю
<sharikoff> z13: не я вообще имею ввиду
<z13> и вообще не пропадаю.
<sharikoff> джаббер есть у тя?
<sharikoff> а то мало ли
<sharikoff> =))
<lynk> есть кто живой?
<z13> кто в пиджине знает где редактировать визибл-лист?
<sharikoff> z13: юзай джабер.. удобно
<sharikoff> а аську через транспорт добавишь
<z13> название клиента
<sharikoff> psi
<sharikoff> пиджин тож умеет
<sharikoff> опа
<sharikoff> щас был визибл
<z13> был
<z13> в эмпита
<z13> эмпати
<sharikoff> аа
<z13> ща его раскоыряю
<lynk_> всем прива
<Lynk> народ кто мне может обьяснить как через X-Chat войти под своим ником и паролем?
<black_cat> Lynk: /nick ник ; /nickserv id пароль
<Lynk> black_cat, так, чет не оч понял куды это
<black_cat> куда и обычный текст.
<Lynk> именно полную эту строку? а под id что вводить ник свой или как?
<inkvizitor68sl> black_cat, надо ж без слеша в начале диктовать)
<black_cat> первой командой меняешь ник на нужный (если надо), второй вбиваешь парольот него. элементарно, ватсон :)
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько я так паролей от почты нагреб в родной сети.... ухххх
<black_cat> какое "под id"?
<Lynk> так если я уже зарегестрирован в этой сети
<black_cat> inkvizitor68sl: тех что я нагреб за 7 лет irc-хелпинга в другой сети, мне пока хватает :)
<black_cat> Lynk: и?
<black_cat> под этим же ником?
<Lynk> да
<black_cat> это не так.
<Lynk> тока щас я захожу как "гость"
<Lynk> в смысле не так?
<black_cat> если речь о нике Lynk, то: NickServ [NickServ@services.]: Lynk is not registered.
<kamyshovyy> С Новым Годом!!!
<Lynk> странно, я ясно помню что регистрировался и даже входил под ним но на пиджине, а как на х-чате я не знаю
<black_cat> учитывая что на фриноде ники не дропаются за длительное неиспользование, я вижу два варианта: ник писался иначе, либо это было в другой irc-сети ))
<black_cat> а нет, третий еще: "думал что регистрировался"
<Corsair> люди,у кого 64разрядная система,помогите пожалуйста,надо плагин один собрать
<Lynk> хм, странно мне даже письмо приходило что типа я зарегестрирован в сети freenode
<black_cat> тогда советую поискать это письмо
<Lynk> попробую выкопать)
<Lynk> black_cat, ты тут еще?
<Odigem> Пук
<UNIm951> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Odigem> !пук
<mark-kraevskijj> !hepl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hepl'
<mark-kraevskijj> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mark-kraevskijj> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<mark-kraevskijj> Hi
<mark-kraevskijj> народ, есть вопрос...
<mark-kraevskijj> надоело сидеть на СД варианте убунту... а больше никак :( можно ли запихнуть DVD образ на флеш 4 гб? что нужно удалить?
<mark-kraevskijj> надо бы мб 300 удалить... как можно убрать Openoffice и Mozilla?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой смысл в dvd варианте? там много ненужного.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dvd полезен только если устанавливать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кстати. почему то выпустили cd 10.04.1 а dvd так и остался старый 10.04
<mark-kraevskijj> народ! есть продблемка! как надо удалить из дистрибутива пару програм? надо олегчить DVD версию до 3.8gb, чтобы влезла на флеш
<mark-kraevskijj> хочу удалить Пиджин, Firefox...
<mark-kraevskijj> опеноффис
<mark-kraevskijj> помогите плз
<patron> Пздравляю с церковнным новым годом!
<Odigem> С чем чем?
<An4a> всем привет
<Odigem> Прет
<mark-kraevskijj> привет! мб поможете?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mark-kraevskijj: а если взять програмулину и собрать свой дистриб на основе dvd диска. и повырезать ненужное
<SergeyIT> м.б.
<Odigem> Трави
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ток не помню как ее звать
<patron> Нужна помощь после установки apache2 не запускается phpmyadmin
<Odigem> Бгг
<Odigem> Как ты его /etc/init.d/phpmyadmin start ?
<bobrofon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Odigem> Бабббер
<Odigem>  << patron  >>  Уснул?
<patron> Odigem спасибо
<Odigem> О.о
<Odigem> Ну как, запустил? :D
<mark-kraevskijj> JohnDoe_71Rus, а как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mark-kraevskijj: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19858.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> начни тут
<patron> odigem Нет! может -s написать?
<Odigem> Unrar obraz.iso && rm -rf /портежи с офисом && rar dir obraz-bez-ofisa.iso :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шЮтник
<Odigem>  << patron  >>  Попробуй rm -rf /var/www/phpmyadmin
<NiCloAy> прывет всем =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Odigem: соберешь раром бутявый исошник?
<Odigem> Непробовал)))
<Odigem>  << patron  >>  Ну как там?
<patron> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<patron> Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<Odigem> ГагаГагаГагаГагаГагаГага
<mark-kraevskijj> JohnDoe_71Rus: nfv ccskrb ,bnst ^(
<Odigem> Смотрю rm -rf попробовал :D
<patron> Пробую
<NiCloAy> в чем вопрос та ?
<mark-kraevskijj> JohnDoe_71Rus: там ссылки битые на пакеты(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mark-kraevskijj: на гугле забанили?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Fluegel> Всех приветствую
<Fluegel> :)
<Fluegel> гуру по ubuntu кто? :)
<patron> я проверил все установки заново sudo apt-get install php5  sudo apt-get install apache2  sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1 sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin отвечает, что все новое и все работоает
<Odigem> И шо?
<Fluegel> а у меня пакет с sudo отсутствует :) ВПС сервер видимо не устанавливал его, как установить пакет sudo?
<Odigem> Рутом
<Fluegel> И что делать? :)
<patron> Сейчас рестарт apache2  конечно рутом
<Odigem> rm -rf /
<Fluegel> rm: cannot remove directory `//usr/local/psa/handlers/before-local': Device or r                                                                             esource busy
<Fluegel> rm: cannot remove directory `//usr/local/psa/handlers/before-queue': Device or r                                                                             esource busy
<Fluegel> rm: cannot remove directory `//usr/local/psa/handlers/before-remote': Device or                                                                              resource busy
<Fluegel> rm: cannot remove directory `//usr/local/psa/handlers/spool': Device or resource                                                                              busy
<Fluegel> rm: cannot remove directory `//usr/local/psa/handlers/info': Device or resource
<Odigem> Чето осталось?
<Fluegel> а зачем убивать это?
<Fluegel> а то чутка ссыкотно :)))) ощущение что все убьетсо
<Odigem> Че убивать?
<Fluegel> 1 мин :) повторю процедуру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> patron: не слушай ты Odigemа
<Fluegel> я с убунду не работал вообще
<Odigem>  << JohnDoe_71Rus  >>  Тссс
<Odigem>  << Fluegel  >>  И не будеш
<Odigem> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Odigem: выучил одну команду rm -rf
<Odigem>  << JohnDoe_71Rus  >>  Че одну то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Odigem: сколько знаешь?
<Fluegel> убил сервак чтоль?
<Odigem> Мноха
<Odigem> Кто?
<Odigem> Ты?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одно утешает. не все догадаются куда это вводить надо )
<Odigem> Не ты убунту убил
<Fluegel> я убунту убил?
<Fluegel> спасибо
<Odigem> Ребутнись узнаем
<patron> JohnDoe_71Rus  сервак пишет It works!
<patron> This is the default web page for this server.
<patron> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Odigem> Хотя тебя еще можна спасти
<Fluegel> у впс есть восстановление системы с дублирующего винчестера, умник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> patron: положи в /var/www папку с майадмином
<Odigem>  << Fluegel  >>  Спициальна для таких как ты :)
<Fluegel> пнх
<Odigem>  << mixpeg  >>  Че неработает?
<Fluegel> Одигема не слушай, он херню несет
<mixpeg> ну просто столько людей и все молчат что ли???
<Fluegel> таких еще в детстве душить надо
<Odigem>  << Fluegel  >>  Не шуми сам дурак
<Odigem> Зато я хоть поржал
<Fluegel> молодец, далеко в жизни пойдешь :)
<Fluegel> дрочер херов
<Odigem> Ну нада же чемто утром настроение поднять :)
<Odigem> Я же не думал че ты и правда выполниш :D
<Odigem> И вобще я не тебе писал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Odigem: ты всем одно писал
<Fluegel> Не думал, значит подтверждаешь мнение о себе
<Odigem> Ну обычно люди думают че от рута вводят
<Fluegel> ща я по тебе инфу нарою
<Fluegel> благо есть друзья в Разведке
<Odigem> А в фсб нима?
<Fluegel> а эт ты мне лично скажешь :)
<|Lynk|> народ кто мне поможет с коньками, индикатор процессора в процентах отображает использование только одного ядра, как сделать чтобы и остальные показывал?
<Odigem> Написать вторуя строку с 2м прочесором
<Odigem> И с 3м и с остальными
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Odigem: Владимир Бармин?
<|Lynk|> Odigem, дак проблема в том что у меня написано для всех 4-х ядер но именно поках в процентах показывает только на одно а тот же крафик показывает все как надо
<Odigem>  << JohnDoe_71Rus  >>  М?
<Odigem>  << |Lynk|  >>  Не верь всему че написано
<Odigem> А то тут один верит
<Fluegel> я блеть сюда за помощью пришел, а не выискивать правду в словах
<Odigem> Я тебе еще раз говорю та мессага шла не тебе и вызвала глубокое удивление переходящее в дикий ржач когда тъ выдал лог
<|Lynk|> Odigem, вот посмотри, http://paste.pro/475301 графики все отобрают как надо, на каждое ядро своя нагрузка а проценты показывают тока на одно то бишь все 4-е строки показывают одно и то же
<amigo> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<Odigem>  << |Lynk|  >>  Патамуша нада писать не 1срu а 2срu 3срu 4срu
<|Lynk|> Odigem, так не понял, писать надо не cpu 1,2,3 а 1.2.3сpu?
<Odigem> Нет
<|Lynk|> Odigem, короче номер ядра поставить перед cpu  а не после?
<Odigem> Я не помню, но цифры разные
<|Lynk|> Odigem, так ты посмотри по ссылке что написано, там все как надо но показывает не то
<|Lynk|> Odigem, http://paste.pro/475301
<Odigem> ${cpu cpu1}%  ${color white}${cpubar cpu1 10,80}
<Odigem> ${cpu cpu2}%
<Odigem> Мое
<|Lynk|> Odigem, все понял в чем косяк, спс
<yamamoto_> всем привет
<yamamoto_> третьи сутки пытаюсь настроить проклятый принтер
<yamamoto_> hp laserjet 1000
<yamamoto_> есть два ноута, соед. витой парой
<yamamoto_> если попробовать подключить принтер к каждому из них, то принтер будет работать
<yamamoto_> но мне надо сделать его сетевым
<yamamoto_> расшарил
<yamamoto_> добавил на втором ноуте его
<yamamoto_> попробовал отправить тестовую страницу на печать
<yamamoto_> и он мне напечатал unable to open initial device, quitting
<yamamoto_> вот лог капса и результат hp-check -t
<yamamoto_> http://pastebin.ru/316468
<yamamoto_> нет сил уже гуглить, я не знаю что с ним делать
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку =)
<sharikoff> @kban Fluegel
<sharikoff> @voice Odigem
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> все срачи -в личке
<AcidBurn1986> Всем ку!
<Bzz> +
<patron> phpmyadmin не запустил это из за праздника спасибо всем ))
<|Lynk|> кому интересно шляньте, пой первый конф конки, пока тока начало) http://img214.imageshack.us/i/conkylynkpc005.png/
<Odigem>  << |Lynk|  >>  Хм
<Odigem> Как у тя Х так мало жрет?
<Odigem> И зачем те 7гиговый своп О.о
<DarkMasterLonely> |Lynk|: А у меня вот так =) http://img8.imageshack.us/i/77604770.jpg/
<Lynk> DarkMasterLonely, прикольно но по сути тоже стандартный набор)
<SergeyIT> день!
<Lynk> SergeyIT, и что значит "День!"?))
<Odigem> Значит проспал
<SergeyIT> антиночь
<Lynk> SergeyIT, слушай не подскажешь что за шрифт на часах http://img8.imageshack.us/i/77604770.jpg/
<darkmasterlonely> шрифт good times rg
<SergeyIT> Lynk, не знаю, но есть шрифты как на цифровых индикаторах (приборах).
<Lynk> darkmasterlonely, спс))
<Lynk> SergeyIT, ну скинь если не сложно
<SergeyIT> Lynk, у меня сейчас нет. Ставил когда-то какие-то проги и там были, но не помню какие (
<darkmasterlonely> Люди хелп, как уменьшить размер зарезервированого навсякий пожарный 5 % пространства на винчестере? фс ехт4
<Lynk> SergeyIT, ну если найдешь скинь в приват
<darkmasterlonely> а то винт пустой, а 50 гигов занято =/
<darkmasterlonely> ау =/
<rapidsp> re
<Odigem> Терабайт под линь???
<darkmasterlonely> да =)
<Odigem> О.о
<rapidsp> как лучше всего снять лог выполнения скрипта samescript.sh ?
<Odigem> В скрипте ехо кудато
<rapidsp> Odigem: для каждой команды?
<darkmasterlonely> sh samescript.sh >> log.txt  так сойдет?
<rapidsp> Odigem: ну так чтот не все попадает...
<rapidsp> или чувак гонит....
<An4a> всем привет. может кто знает java? как разбить один класс на семколько файлов?
<An4a>  *несколько
<Mikhle> ïðèâåò)
<ubuntuhelp> Mikhle! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Odigem> Не гонит
<sharikoff> накатайте мне ктонть письмецо на sharikoff@antiprov.ru я почтовик проверю
<black_cat> лови
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> black_cat: все пришло спс
<D4rkMist> добрый день уважаемые!!
<black_cat> фигня делов :) я как раз в почтовике сижу :)
<D4rkMist> помогите с зависимостями!!
<D4rkMist> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<D4rkMist>   build-essential: Зависит: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) но он не будет установлен
<D4rkMist>                    Зависит: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) но он не будет установлен
<D4rkMist> E: Сломанные пакеты
<D4rkMist> что делать!!!??
<D4rkMist> подскажите!!! ставлю руби на ксубунту
<black_cat> дай угадаю... 10.04 ?
<D4rkMist> нет
<D4rkMist> root@dark-lap:/media/truecrypt1/soft/msf3# uname -a
<D4rkMist> Linux dark-lap 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<black_cat> тогда стрянно. могу предложить попробовать aptitude install ... вместо apt-get install ...
<D4rkMist> щас попробую((
<D4rkMist> спасиб кошка!!
<black_cat> * кот
<D4rkMist> вот выручил!!
<D4rkMist> кот
<D4rkMist> как же так?? что за фигня??
<D4rkMist> это же одно и тожа!!
<black_cat> так помогло или нет?
<black_cat> нет
<D4rkMist> да
<D4rkMist> пошло сосать
<black_cat> не одно и то же. aptitude более серьезно подходит к вопросу разруливания зависимостей.
<sharikoff> да..
<D4rkMist> спс буду знать
<D4rkMist> метасплоит ставлю второй день))
<black_cat> если надо, может предложить несколько вариантов "что убить, что оставить, и сколько кармы взять/поставить"
<D4rkMist> ))
<D4rkMist> как же хорошо когда есть такие люди под рукой!!
<D4rkMist> Спасибо фридонету!!
<black_cat> гм
<black_cat> кому? :)
<D4rkMist> ну и тебе кот
<D4rkMist> огромное спасибо
<black_cat> не, это понятно :) но сеть ты как обозвал? :)
<D4rkMist> фридонету за канал убунту-ру
<D4rkMist> ааа
<D4rkMist> фриноду))
<D4rkMist> я чото считал что мы на фридонете))
<D4rkMist> http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<D4rkMist> вот мануалиси...
 * black_cat это запишет
<black_cat> такой перл я не могу упустить :) спасибо :)
<D4rkMist> стараюсь!!))
<D4rkMist> кот!?
<black_cat> йа йа
<D4rkMist>  зачем нужен СВН??
<black_cat> гм. в двух словах не рассказать. но попробую
<D4rkMist> что то часто его используют
<D4rkMist> там секьюрность больше или как??
<black_cat> если ты один работаешь над проектом, всё файло лежит у тебя на диске, это хорошо. но вот вас двое, вы работаете над разными частями одного проекта. и неизбежно встанет вопрос, как объединять воедино результаты вашей работыю.
<D4rkMist> ааа
<D4rkMist> спасиб
<D4rkMist> понял!
<black_cat_> вот зараза, вылетел
<sharikoff> D4rkMist: чо ты бодрый какой та..
<black_cat_> .. вот собственно SVN позволяет складывать (даже в пределах одного и того же файла, если надо) и доставать оттуда результат совместных усилий. стественно, ведется учет истории изменений, т.е. можно взять не самую свежую сборку, а 10-дневной давности.
<D4rkMist> кофЯ шакалад!!
<D4rkMist>  шарикофф
<D4rkMist> ))
<D4rkMist> кто нить юзает сплоитфреймворк??
<sharikoff> @voice D4rkMist
<D4rkMist> вот спасибо))
<sharikoff> D4rkMist: если его и юзают то молчат и не палятся
<sharikoff> а не орут на весь канал
<D4rkMist> ладномолчу непалюсь
<[Green]> приветы
<sharikoff> дароф
<D4rkMist> страствуй зелененький
<D4rkMist> зачем нужен приват если "это" некультурно??
<sharikoff> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<D4rkMist> понял
<D4rkMist> вот тут у меня один вопросик к вам господа!
<D4rkMist> я на ноут ксубунту поставил теперьмучаюсь\
<D4rkMist> нет такой вещи как мой компьютер
<D4rkMist> на убунту оч удобно
<D4rkMist> а тут немае
<sharikoff> ярлык сделай
<sharikoff> напиши там мой компьютер
<sharikoff> и будет мой компьютер
<damex> :)
<sharikoff> еще и пуск сделай заодно
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> hi all
<damex> sharikoff: до идиотизма не стоит опускаться же
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> можно ли как-то сделать раздел доступный на запись/чтение всем юзерам компьютера?
<D4rkMist> злодеи
<damex> ]d]on[YwkAdrA[: man chmod
<AcidBurn1986> Ку!
<D4rkMist> ку
<D4rkMist> привед борная кислота
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> damex: каждый раз придется менять права при записи нового файла.
<AcidBurn1986> а почему борная?:)
<black_cat> он думает что Burn так переводится :)
<AcidBurn1986> :-D
<D4rkMist> какая же еще может быть кислота на Бы
<D4rkMist> не бромная же!
<black_cat> Burn - это жечь, ожог, а никак не название вещества :P
<D4rkMist> ладно ладно несудите строго
<AcidBurn1986> :-D
<black_cat> да я так, вшутку вообще :)
<D4rkMist> я же русский а не американский басурманин
<AcidBurn1986> хотя ник английски у тебя:)
<D4rkMist> поймал..
<sharikoff> у меня тоже
<D4rkMist> root@dark-lap:/media/truecrypt1/soft/msf3# ./msfd
<D4rkMist> [*] Initializing msfd...
<D4rkMist> балтазор вы случаем не с ачата??
<AcidBurn1986> блин столько народу а тишина как в морге:)
<D4rkMist> как же так
<D4rkMist> я же пишу тут стараюсь!!
<D4rkMist> вот ..
<black_cat> если тупо потрепаться, ты наверное каналом ошибся :)
<D4rkMist> тоже верно
<black_cat> или даже irc-сетью :-D
<D4rkMist> я вот тут недавно при установки убунты решил создать отдельный зашифрованный раздел
<D4rkMist> поставил пароль все дела
<black_cat> ...и теперь думаю, нафига :)
<D4rkMist> а потом бац
<AcidBurn1986> да нет просто я думал народ тут помощи спрашивает, может тоже подучусь:(
<D4rkMist> при переустановки другая убунточка перестала его бачить
<D4rkMist> я её и так и так прошу ну увидь
<black_cat> AcidBurn1986: в пятницу во второй половине дня? это вряд ли :)
<D4rkMist> тут одни безработные ты у них ничего ненаучишся))
<SergeyIT> AcidBurn1986, это канал последней поддержки... (
<black_cat> безработные? где? покажите, я им позавидую :)
<gaga_rin>  D4rkMist ты чтото против безработных имеешь?
<AcidBurn1986> =)
<black_cat> хотя нет, сначала пойду пообедаю. зависть отложим
<D4rkMist> я вот дома сижу уже вторуюнеделю
<black_cat> D4rkMist: вот и не суди по себе :P
<An4a> а девушки есть на этом канале?
 * black_cat ищет в юзерлисте ник Annihilator...
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> я самая главная девушка
<sharikoff> An4a: чо те рассказать?
<black_cat> sharikoff: ты бы не палилась так открыто :D :D
<D4rkMist> )
 * sharikoff стараетсо не палицца
<An4a> просто интересно
<black_cat> мне с моим средним родом всяко проще
<D4rkMist> люди добрые помогите мучаюсь:
<D4rkMist> немогу добавить еще одно окно
<D4rkMist> в переключателе окон
<black_cat> видимо их там уже 20 :)
<D4rkMist> в ксубунте всегодва по умолчанию
<D4rkMist> хотяб 3
<D4rkMist> а то нехватает рабочего пространства
<SergeyIT> !enter | D4rkMist
<ubuntuhelp> D4rkMist: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<black_cat> текст за мыслями не поспевает :) или наоборот...
<SergeyIT> а где там мысли? (
<black_cat> ну почему-то же поставил именно xubuntu. как ни крути, надо было додуматься.
<SergeyIT> ну нравится человеку все на "х" )
<black_cat> amigo: ой зря ты не сидишь на #freenode, там такой цирк... а то поди икается, а не ясно почему :)
<amigo> тролли и наркоманы канал одолели, капец, теперь жалуются на мну на #freenode
<black_cat> а их так красиво отшивают :)
<D4rkMist> так ноут ведь я полегче думал
<black_cat> один в ответ сказал что-то вроде "я начинаю понимать, за что тебя вышибли"
<D4rkMist> вот теперь думаю как из ксу сделать просто у
<black_cat> если ваш нетбук устал, принимайте анинсталл :)
<D4rkMist> )
<D4rkMist> как мне снести этот Xfce  и поставить нормального гнома??
 * himik в печале, ибо не нашел _работающего_ простого аудиоредактора
<black_cat> apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<black_cat> например так.
<D4rkMist> а и
<D4rkMist> не нето  а мксфе сколько весят оставить их или можно както подчистить
<D4rkMist> кот? а почему у меня есть голос а вас нет??
<black_cat> можешь оставить, потом будешь переключаться.
<D4rkMist> точно
<black_cat> потому что мне не выносили предупреждение от имени администрации канала :)
<D4rkMist> @voice black_cat
<black_cat> конечно, конечно :)
<D4rkMist> странно
<D4rkMist> это я так команды проверял)
<D4rkMist> !msf
<sharikoff> @kick D4rkMist хм.. вроде работают..
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msf'
<D4rkMist> шарикоф за что
<sharikoff> правила
<D4rkMist> я же ничего не нарушил
<D4rkMist> или @  этим нельзя пользываться??
<zizitop> ты виноват уж тем, что хочется мне кушать. :)
<D4rkMist> злодеи
<sharikoff> vM<.l;;;M <>/
<sharikoff> cx zc?L. ,
<black_cat> эээ
<black_cat> ничего если я спрошу - это чего?
<sharikoff> госода
<sharikoff> *господа
<sharikoff> я хочу вас сказать
<D4rkMist> да да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всех господ еще в 17-м....
<D4rkMist> слушаем вас уважаемый
<black_cat> JohnDoe_71Rus: так ить заново завелись :)
<black_cat> один вон в 2017-м как раз из кутузки выйдет
<D4rkMist> )))
<sharikoff> у меня с самомнением и всеми этими делами все нормально. Меня не распирает от гордости что я оп.. правда. но!
<zizitop> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где отключается вертикальная синхронизация в драйвере radeon опенсорсный который?
<sharikoff> я применяю правила канала (написанные не мной) и так через строчку
<D4rkMist> так что за инфу вы хотели до нас довести??
<zizitop> sharikoff: да ладно. не извиняйся. бань их всех
<sharikoff> если б я всеми этими делами гордился и пользовался вас бы половины за тупость  и за нежелание искать в поисковиках тут не было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> zizitop: подстрекательство к репрессиям?
<zizitop> меня тоже можно :) если есть за что
 * black_cat рвет тельняшку на груди: бань меня, оператор злобный! (:
<sharikoff> я бы ввел 2 правила всего
<sharikoff> их бы хватило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1 оператор всегда прав
<mva> 1. оп всегда прав
<black_cat> 1. оператор всегда прав
<black_cat> :)))))
<mva> 2) если он не прав, см. п.1
<sharikoff> 1.тупость неприкрытая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 если оператор не прав, смотри пункт 1
<sharikoff> 2. нежелание пользоваться поиском
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> так что терпите господа
<zizitop> sharikoff: а как же тролли?
<sharikoff> и читайте правила канала
<sharikoff> zizitop: относится к тупости
<zizitop> ну. это  не факт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не согласен
<zizitop> вон mva знает )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правила нужно прописывать как можно полнее и точнее. что б не оставалось места предвзятой трактовки
<sharikoff> напишите свою редакцию
<black_cat> она всегда останется :) любое правило можно трактовать субъективно.
<sharikoff> я пролоббирую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> black_cat: можно отдать суд бездушной машине. но упаришься логику принятия решения описывать
<sharikoff> а.. еще некоторые слабые душой люди жалуются
<sharikoff> что они матерились и троллили не видя опа на канале
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> теперь меня видно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опы как гайцы, сидят в засаде
<sharikoff> я не сижу
<black_cat> вообще политика фриноды не рекомендует сидеть с постоянным опом
<black_cat> но это у них так, на уровне пожелания
<zizitop> и это правильно
<black_cat> ну тут сложно однозначно сказать, правильно или нет. действительно, отдельные личности, видя безвластие, дают себе излишнюю свободу
<sharikoff> но учтите что @ -обязывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> логи пишутся, видео запись ведется. кара настигнет неверных
<black_cat> ага... как бишь там: "у меня все ходы записаны" :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Большой Брат следит за тобой
<black_cat> he's back :)
<Corsair> Здравствуйте,есть ктото у кого в 64битной системе установлен verlihub?
<D4rkMist> все??? волна терора прошла?? шарикоф спокоен??
<black_cat> D4rkMist: отсидел авианалёт в блиндаже? дезертир :)
<D4rkMist> фух слава яйцам!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> D4rkMist: ты у нас жертва политических репрессий?
<sharikoff> я всегда спокоен
<Corsair> помогите плагин один собрать
<D4rkMist> корсар а что пишет??
<sharikoff> просто разьяснил политику партии
<Corsair> D4rkMist: куда выложить?
<D4rkMist> уважаемый дайте голос я так солидней выгляжу
<D4rkMist> куда положишь там и посмотрим
<black_cat> плюсик в сочетании с малой литерой "b" таки-да выглядит солидно :)
<D4rkMist> sharikoff   ну пожалуйста!
<sharikoff> @kban D4rkMist
 * z13 не понял что тут случилось.
<black_cat> доё... приставать к опам с глупыми просьбами, в общем и целом, чревато.
 * z13 оп-гоп-стоп.
<sharikoff> Corsair: так ты лог то покажешь али нет?
<zizitop> sharikoff: только разбанить не забудь потом. а то я как то месяц в бане был.
<Corsair> да,секундочку
<sharikoff> zizitop: было за что? =)
<zizitop> если и было, то не на месяц :)
<zizitop> лёгкий флуд
<sharikoff> @unban D4rkMist
<Corsair> вот что происходит при ./configure      http://paste.ubuntu.com/553963/
<zizitop> дык. Makefile.in нету
<Corsair> А вот что происходит при make  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553964/
<|rapidsp|> Corsair: битый архив?
<sharikoff> Corsair: запись логов?
<sharikoff> плагин какой
<z13> sudo
<z13> делай через судо
<sharikoff> на мейк вроде не недо..
<|rapidsp|> зачем?
<|rapidsp|> судо когда make install
<z13> у меня было че-т подобное. ругался на бин-баш. через судо сканало
<zizitop>  через судо инсталл делается
<|rapidsp|> а до этого еще не дошло
 * sharikoff кается что сам все делает под рутом
<sharikoff> =)
<Corsair> sharikoff: вот конфиг лог  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553965/
<sharikoff> Corsair: плагин какой емае
<sharikoff> как называется
<Corsair> http://www.verlihub-project.org/download/lua-1.8.1.tar.gz
<Corsair> вот это он
<sharikoff> луа либы?
<Corsair> liblua_pi.so
<zizitop> conftest.cpp:30:17: error: lua.h: No such file or directory
<zizitop>  lualib.h: No such file or directory
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> заголовки то поставь.. или экспорт на луа папку
<sharikoff> я када делал распихал эти либы по  /usr/local /usr и /
<sharikoff> в  инклуд соответственно
<sharikoff> Corsair: lua-dev какой нть есть?
<sharikoff> или devrl
<sharikoff> *devel
<User741[web]> где взять драйвера под intel gma 500
<sharikoff> Corsair: короче попробуй симлинки на lua*.h распихать по include в разных каталогах
<sharikoff> типа /usr/include /include и тд
<sharikoff> User741[web]: на оф сайте
<User741[web]> никак не меняется разрешение выше чем 1024 на 768
<User741[web]> на оф сайте нет
<z13> тогда пиши сам.
<skrishi> угу, на оф нет
<User741[web]> нетбук acer 751h
<Corsair> sharikoff: спасибо,попробую
<skrishi> User741[web]: а на личпаде смотрел?
<User741[web]> наверное если бы мог сам написать тут бы не сидел
<User741[web]> )))
<zizitop> D4rkMist: ну как? проникся?
<sharikoff> User741[web]: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=137202
<sharikoff> как то так
<z13> User741[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=72544.0 сюда гляди.
<sharikoff> z13: =)
<z13> User741[web]: а лучше сюда. сразу тока не реветь. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=88678.0
<D4rkMist> zizitop вы оч злые и недобрыелюди!!
<User741[web]> реветь не буду чуть поплакаю и всё))))
<z13> проблема решаема, но не во всех случаях
<z13> и лучше если есть вопрос - сначала посмотри форум. по конкретному железу чаще там ответы бывают. здесь можешь прождать очень долго
<zizitop> D4rkMist: ну вот. сам напросился, и ещё обижается. между прочим, тебя по моей просьбе разбанили ;)
<D4rkMist> шарикофф
<D4rkMist> спасибо зизитоп
<sharikoff> D4rkMist: ?
<D4rkMist> а то через 3G  неочень удобно сидеть
<zizitop> sharikoff-у спасибо скажи
<D4rkMist> примного благодарен
<D4rkMist> больше небуду чес слово!!!
<sharikoff> смотри
<sharikoff> я слежу за тобой =)
<sharikoff> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/415286_ya-slezhu-za-toboj.jpg
<z13> куда копнуть? суть - smbtree не работает, но самба работает (smb://<IP> нормально отрабатывает). а хочется еще и обзор сетки прикрутить.
<z13> работало все, но вдруг перестало.
 * z13 неудачник какой-то.
<z13> зизи. с работы сидишь?
<zizitop> да
<z13> зизи. екб?
<zizitop> угу )
<zizitop> земляк штоле?
<z13> угу
<zizitop> элита-тревел?
<z13> неа )))
<z13> это их старая подсетка.
<z13> нам без перерегистрации отдали ))
<zizitop> :)
<zizitop> а что, загнулась элита?
<z13> хз.
<zizitop> тарифы как в кабинете. только у меня в кабинете ип статик нахаляву.
<z13> всмысле?
<zizitop> http://gldn.ur.ru/services/internet/kabel/priv
<JohnDoe_71Rus> z13: похожая проблема. по ip заходит. компы показывает. а даблкликом зайти не дает "Не удалось подключить местоположение" "Не удалось получить список доступных на сервере ресурсов"
<z13> zizitop: скорее здесь. http://b2b.beeline.ru/ekb/index.wbp
<z13> zizitop: тарифы индивидуальные у нас.
<zizitop> давайте мне белый ип, и тогда я иду к вам :)
<SergeyIT> zizitop, бери
<gerard1> Всем Здравья желаю!
<gerard1> Как вы светлые головы?
<gerard1> artus а стобой лично : Здравствуйте уважаемый!
<zizitop> SergeyIT: ты торгуешь интернетами?
<SergeyIT> zizitop, так раздаю ;)
<zizitop> тогда отсыпай :)
<SergeyIT> zizitop, так бери, любой
<BACbOK> Всем привет! :)
<SergeyIT> заноси!
<XuMuK> ку
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<|rapidsp|> ку
<|rapidsp|> чем воспользоваться для общения между пользователями на одном компе ? я допустим по ssh а другой юзер непосредственно на консоли.
<XuMuK> |rapidsp|: write, mail
<|rapidsp|> так.... write ниасилил :)
<XuMuK> ну типо вы оба должны быть залогинены и прям в терминале пишешь write user
<XuMuK> text
<XuMuK> .
<XuMuK> или ето в мейл так))
<xopek> а есть чонить типа easytag
<xopek> только живое, а не заброшенное
<XuMuK> нееет( сам мучаюс
<xopek> жаль
<|rapidsp|> вот прокатило: echo dslgjkldfjglkdhlk > /dev/pts/1
<|rapidsp|> :)
<|rapidsp|> а еще, как юзеру можно показать, что я в консоли делаю?
<|rapidsp|>  tail -f .bash_history  какоето старье показывает...
<denis-net> Всем привет. Кто подскажет, хорошую программу-карту под Linux
<denis-net> надо для стран снг
<Yandzee> google earth?
<denis-net> а оффлайн
<denis-net> ?
<denis-net> есть такие?
<markmx> убунта очень тяжело возвращается из суспенда, или как счас вообще не смогла вернуться пришлось ресетить, куда копать? живуна 10.10, в среде xfce
<mva> http://juick.com/1163007
<artus> sharikoff, qq
<gerard1> artus Здрасте уважаемый))
<artus> gerard1, дароф
<sharikoff> artus: q
<gerard1> sharikoff и тебе не хворать))
<sharikoff> gerard1: прива
<Corsair> san4o: привет,хаб поднял?
<san4o> Corsair: хочеш помочь ? )
<Corsair> verlihub?
<san4o> Corsair: хаб то поднятый но пока скрипты на регистрацию и спам бота не прикрутил
<san4o> ага
<Corsair> а система у тебя 64разрядная?
<san4o> да
<sharikoff> у меня стоял авторег
<sharikoff> +regme который
<san4o> Corsair: а причем тут розрядность ?
<sharikoff> а со спамом прекрасно справлялся бот идущий в поставке
<san4o> sharikoff: а спам ботов никаких не ставил ?
<Corsair> в папке /usr/local/lib есть файл liblua_pi.so?
<sharikoff> +скриптег конечно..
<sharikoff> san4o: а зачем.. там человек 150 тусовалось
<san4o> Corsair: поддержка луа есть
<sharikoff> в локалке удобно
<sharikoff> в нете не очень
<Corsair> плагин зничит собрал
<sharikoff> в нете лучше трекер
<Corsair> san4o: можешь его выложит куда - нибудь,чтобы я его скачал?
<sharikoff> ибо нет ничего хуже для меня как юзера чем регистрация
<sharikoff> все анонимно
<san4o> sharikoff: ну у нас на канале до 100 челов и то часто кикают
<sharikoff> дв ну..
<sharikoff> как чат лучше иркки нету
<san4o> Corsair: я тебе лутше обьясню как собрать. я для себя типа набросок гайда сделал
<sharikoff> а как раздача лучше трекера
<sharikoff> например вот http://trak.ipm-irk.ru/
<sharikoff> просто и бесплатно и анонимно
<san4o> sharikoff: я давний поклонник dc а для средней локалки вообще не заменимаю вешь + сайт
<sharikoff> двиг самопальный
<sharikoff> +опентрекер в портах во фряхе есть
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> Big_Aziz: дароф
<sharikoff> и сайта в локалке не надо
<sharikoff> лучше форум
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> + дле на дц раздачи анонсировать
<Big_Aziz> sharikoff: что нового у тя? как погода? Байкал покрылся льдом?
<san4o> sharikoff: ну хочеш ты людям например открыть свои фильмы и музыку, представь скоко торентов =)) а в дс очень удобно шарой пользоватся
<sharikoff> Big_Aziz: нет еще
<sharikoff> -27
<sharikoff> рано
<Big_Aziz> эх жалко то :)
<Corsair> san4o: вот что происходит при make  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553964/
<Fluegel> Кто заработать хочет?
<san4o> Corsair: любопытно ,  configure покажи
<Corsair>  ./configure      http://paste.ubuntu.com/553963/
<gerard1> Fluegel на сколько я знаю, здесь не место предложений зароботка!
<Fluegel> А где мне еще можно найти специалистов по ubuntu? или тут мне помогут бесплатно?
<gerard1> Fluegel бесплатно!
<sharikoff> Fluegel: братко.. тя ж забанили
<sharikoff> али нет?
<sharikoff> за твои высеры на канал
<artus> @kban --user Fluegel за обход бана
<artus> sharikoff, кстати, одигема туда же, ибо по ходу он только сене с недельного курорта в бане вернулсо и начал со стеба
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> логи гляяну
<san4o> Corsair: см приват
<mva> кстати
<mva> никому мой zshrc не нужен? :)
<artus> mva, а у тя тама еще чтоть вкусненькое добавилось? )
<mva> очень
<artus> @mode +b *!*Odigem@*   злосный нарушиитель
<artus> mva, паказывай )
<mva> http://ompldr.org/vNnl4ag
<mva> artus:
<artus> дада, я смотрю уже
<mva> artus: много вкусного нашёл? :)
<artus> еще не пойму никак )
<artus> не, ну у тя полюбому вкусняшки есть )
<artus> setopt SHARE_HISTORY как минимум у меня небыло )
<mva> да бери полностью конфиг :)
<mva> ну, cdpath и fpath, если они у тебя есть, можешь мигрировать :)
<mva> ну и переменные окружения, например :)
<artus> дык я в свой на 370 строк добавлю то чего нима)
<mva> а так — самое интересное в конфиге намного ниже :)
<mva> и да, покажи потом свой :)
<mva> что ты там на 370 строк надобавлял :)
<Lorgus> привет страна
<artus> mva, http://paste.pro/479688
<mva> а можно на ompldr.org?
<artus> eue
<artus> mva, http://ompldr.org/vNnpqMQ
<mva> эээ
<artus> гг
<mva> что ты там туда залил, что отдаётся html-страница О_о :)
<artus> O_o
<artus> ща перелью
<artus> @mode -b *!Fluegel@*
<artus> http://ompldr.org/vNnpqMw так лутше?
<mva> да
<mva> однозначно
<mva> о
<mva> мерси
<mva> я тебя тоже немного ограблю :)
<artus> да пожалуста)
<oles_> такая проблема, обновлял пакеты и вместе с ними обновился grub-pc теперь он требует своей установки, но поставить я его не могу тк он мне запотрит загрузчик который был до него, а удалить его не доустановив тоже не могу как быть?
<artus> вобщем таки зсш мегавесч)
<mva> ++
<XuMuK> artus: тока узнал чтоль?)
<artus> oles_, можеш поставить, но при установки скажи ему чтоб не менял записи
<artus> XuMuK, да не , эть все с легкой подачи мва я на него перелез ) и все ненарадуюсь)
<XuMuK> artus: я с лета вроде на нем сижу)
<artus> ну я вот тоже как то так )
<mva> #autoload -U predict-on          # Магическое автодополнение
<mva> почему закоменчено?
<mva> :)
<artus> да оно у меня как то плющитцо, иногда не дает дописать команду и само чей то туды добавляет
<oles_> artus, ну вот он мне предлогает выбрать устройство для установки насколько я понимаю мбр и корнефую директорию, куда его втыкать?
<mva> кстати, autoload -U url-quote-magic ← эта скотина экранирует | когда вызываешь wget smth|less ;)
<oles_> artus, вобще там нет пункта чтоб он не трогал конфики, сразу хочет ставиться на какое либо устройство
<artus> oles_, вобщеть там по дефолту можно все оставлять , роли не играет куда ставить, главное чтоб оно те не начало конфииги своими заменять )
<oles_> artus, а как понять что он на какомто этапе их желает затереть?
<artus> он сначала ставитцо а потом говорит что может тебе конфиг дать новый или старый оставить
<artus> oles_, а вообще сделай перед этим бекап /etc/default/grub
<artus> и /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<oles_> ну это на другом диске лигоческом лежит мне кажется он их не будет трогать
<XuMuK> и /etc/grud.d/* и /boot/grub/grub.conf
<dmay> и вообще всего диска
<dmay> (простите, не мог не встрять)
<dmay> ибо больное место (
<XuMuK> да уж
<oles_> а вижу пункт меню где он предлогает не ставить ) лучше бы он шел первым ))
<dmay> oles_: никогда, слышишь, НИКОГДА не надейся что незнакомая софтина не будет трогать те или иные файлы >.<
<mva> artus: ompld ~/.scripts/google-translate.py
<mva> пожалуйста :)
<artus> ща
<mva> alias bones='grep -vE "^#|^$"'
<mva> О_о
<artus> ну без коментов иногда конфиг удобнее смотреть )
<mva> ну, так-то да
<mva> только ты забыл про то, что комменты бывают не только #
<mva> и не только в начале строки :)
<artus> ну тот же сквид, мпд, втпшечки и остальное
<artus> там где стопитцос строк описания )
<artus> mva, http://ompldr.org/vNnpqZw
<mva> alias 0day='~/bin/parser
<sharikoff> мне пел нашептывал начальник изыскной... мол заложи всех что ты воду мутишь.. скажи кто в опера стрелял и ты сухой не то ты сам себя на полную раскрутишь
<mva> а тут что за чудо? :)
<sharikoff> тра ля ля
<artus> а это парсилка форума) на предмет новых тем ) ибо рсс нима )
<mva> =)
<mva> я что-то не очень врубился в смысл функции name ;)
<artus> че за функция?
<mva> у тебя в конфиге
<mva> name() { }
<mva> и, кстати, в функции ex() { } ты немного промахнулся
<mva>       *.lzma) tar xf $1 ;;
<mva> tar xf не распаковывает lzma ;)
<artus> а... переименовывалка))
<artus> да я сам не наю что она там делаеть )
<artus> эм... ща..
<artus> mva, распаковываеть )
<artus> а наме чтоб удобнее было переименовывать где нить что нить в глубине, чтоб не прописывать пути целиком )
<mva> может он у тебя и .xz распаковывает?
<mva> у мена, например, ему надо указать, что xJf ;)
<artus> ну я проверил только что , все гуд )
<xopek> ребя
<mva>      <artus> | а наме чтоб удобнее было переименовывать где нить что нить в глубине, чтоб не прописывать пути целиком )
<xopek> поясните почему вот это http://pastebin.ru/316473
<mva> что-то не понял юмора
<artus> а .xz щас попробую
<mva> а мросто mv?
<mva> *просто
<xopek> делает так http://savepic.ru/2191782.png
<artus> mva, ну mv /zzz/zzz/zzz /zzz/zzz/yyy надо ) а так name /zzz/zzz/zzz
<xopek> ну я низашто не поверю что вы не знаете ответа
<xopek> це ж конки... вы ж наверняка знаете
<mva> artus: а про yyy он телепатически угадает? :)
<artus> mva, дык работаеть оно ) проверь )
<artus>  в 1$ весь путь )
<mva> @kban SoaD обнови квирк, потом приходи
<mva> @unban SoaD обнови квирк, потом приходи
<ubuntuhelp> (unban [<channel>] [<hostmask>]) -- Unbans <hostmask> on <channel>. If <hostmask> is not given, unbans any hostmask currently banned on <channel> that matches your current hostmask. Especially useful for unbanning yourself when you get unexpectedly (or accidentally) banned from the channel. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<mva> @unban SoaD
<mva> блин
<mva> @unban *!~kvirc@178.234.129.79
<artus> mva, а что у тя в # Completion Styles описывается?
<mva> дополнения для всякого разного
<mva> правда, это всё сворованно из какого-то zshrc в чьем-то блоге :)
<artus> ага, как говоритцо гугл в помощь )
<stasdizzi> Всем привет,подскажите,xubuntu 10.10 VLC перестал воспроизводить кино с ftp
<denis-net> у  меня, он никогда не воспроизводил с ftp
<denis-net> сначала закачивал, а потом только воспроизводил
<stasdizzi> у меня воспроизводил без проблем,потом перестал,после какого то обновления
<stasdizzi> как то закачивать,потом смотреть не интересно
<artus> может влс поломалсо , вобщето ему пофигу должно быть где лежит
<artus> stasdizzi, а мплеер играет с ftp ?
<stasdizzi> мплеер не пробовал
<Gross> народ есть кто?
<Gross> токо шо убунту поставил
<Gross> есть парочку вопросов кто сможет ответить?
<Gross> ау
<artus> Gross, ubuntologia.ru
<artus> !ask | Gross
<ubuntuhelp> Gross: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Gross> скачал тему на гноме саму тему через терминал поставил ,в теме есть нижний менюбар как его поставить?
<Gross> ну вопрос из простых =)
<san4o> Gross: см документацию по твоей теме что и как устанавливать . разные доки, панели и пр не имеют отношения в цветовой гаме темы....
<himik> у кого есть мегафлеш про пятницу???
<Gross> а через компиз панель такую нельзя создать ?)
<himik> там еще на астероиде летят гуманодиы
<Gross> я имею ввиду такую панель как rocket dock у мелкомягких
<artus> а что такое рокетдок у мелкомягких ?
<Gross> панель бустрого доступа визуализированая вродебы под МАК
<san4o> Gross: тож из другой оперы
<artus> Gross, такое http://itmages.ru/image/view/105508/dd58f745
<Gross> san4o: ну какбы похожи между собой
<artus> ?
<artus> Gross, cairo-dock, docky, awn , выбирай что нравитцо
<san4o> Gross: cairo docky  Uinston, fbpanel, pypanel
<san4o>      lxpanel tint2 E17  вот например какую нибуть с этих панелей
<Gross> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Atolm?content=136789 вот такое как внизу картинки
<artus> там или доки или каиро-док, а в принципе разницы не много ) все по вкусу )
<Gross> та тошо доки там то понятно как их в визуальный режим поставить )))
<artus> что значит " их в визуальный режим поставить"
<Gross> ну чтоб на столе было видно =) кроме тем еще 2 файла куда их пихать незнаю =)
<artus> если не знаеш значит оно тебе нафиг не нужно, а чтоб было видно то наверно таки запустить )
<Gross> та если незнаю то лучше узнать я и винду изучал малым методом втыка и переустановки для убунты всёравно диск отдельный взял =)
<bggooo> Внимание вопрос! :) sshfs может только папки пользователей монтировать или вообще какие угодно?
<artus> на какие прав хватит)
<bggooo> ща проверим)
<stasdizzi> поставил MPlayer,он так же как и VLC при воспроизведении с ftp зависает,что даже не закрывается
<bggooo> artus, чет нифига, у меня виндовые разделы подмонтированы в /media/РАЗДЕЛЫ что-то не хочет к ним цепиться
<bggooo> пользовательские монтируются влет
<artus> эм, а ты nfs не хочеш попробовать?
<bggooo> ну есть у мну нфс там все гуд)
<bggooo> я эксперименты ставлю
<artus> аа ) а покажи как как ты монтируеш по ссх
<bggooo> artus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554100/
<artus> bggooo, ls -la /media/ показывай
<artus> на 192.168.0.101
<bggooo> конечно) ща
<bggooo> Оо))  ну я дурик)
<artus> ну дык )
<artus> bggooo, если чей то не работаеть проверяем 3 раза )
<artus> это как с nfs, лишний пробел и нифига не монтируетцо)
<bggooo> там вообше ) такая вот дрянь оказывается давно не был там
<bggooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554104/
<bggooo> да не
<artus> а ты по ходу по памяти пыталсо монтировать? )
<bggooo> ага)
<bggooo> хм, а что круче nfs или sshfs?:))
<artus> nfs канечно)
<artus> *о
<bggooo> sshfs быстрее поднимается только и все?
<bggooo> без лишниз export-ов
<artus> ну оно из разряда если нет возможности поставить nfs, и нужно от случая к случаю
 * bggooo успокоился и решил заняться делом
<xopek> ну ребят
<xopek> поясните почему вот это http://pastebin.ru/316473 делает так http://savepic.ru/2191782.png
<artus> xopek, причем тут убунта?
<xopek> artus: потому что тут знаю)
<xopek> т
<artus> @voice xopek
<artus> xopek, еще раз спрашиваю, причем тут убунта?
<xopek> злобное ты существо
<artus> ))
<bggooo> artus, а если я на своем серваке пропишу в /etc/hostname имя, а в на других машинах в /etc/hosts допишу соответсвующее имя и ip сервера этого будет достаточно?
<artus> xopek, а на канал пхпшников сходить недосуг?
<artus> @devoice xopek
<xopek> artus: я уж не толдько у пхпшников спрашивал
<artus> bggooo, а зачем ты его пропишеш?
<bggooo> да айпишники лень прописывать а днс поднимать ради 3 клиентов чет руки не поднимаются
<san4o> bggooo: в hosts  ты можеш любое сопоставление прописать.
<mva> предлагаю за оффтоповые вопросы, а особенно с мотивацией "потому, что тут знают" — пермбан без предупреждений
<artus> mva, ну в принципе да )
<bggooo> или мне можно просто в hosts на клиентах написать соответсвия ip имя?
<san4o> bggooo: да. хотя имя можеш какое вздумается вписать
<bggooo> san4o, чем меньше тем лучше))
<bggooo> типа s и все)
<san4o> bggooo: немного офтоп. кто сталкивался разная вирусня есть что сопоставляет адресам популярных сайтов айпи порно сайтов в хостах
<san4o> но можно и в мирных целях )
<bggooo> ну яже слежу за своими hosts)
<artus> зачем за ним следить?
<san4o> ну это в форточников актуально у нас все норм
<mva> artus: ну каждый по разному упарывается же :)
<bggooo> такто да)
<bggooo> mva, ^)
<skrishi1> ping
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi1, Fail!
<xopek> artus: и кто те скаал что мои конки не в бунте?!
<artus> xopek, а причем тут php ?
<xopek> artus: за компанию
<artus> какая то неправельная компания )
<xopek> если по твоему рассуждать, то тут 90% вопросов не в том канале задаются
<artus> xopek, причем здесь http://pastebin.ru/316473 вместе с  http://savepic.ru/2191782.png к убунте и конькам вообще ? конкретно покажи мне
<xopek> artus: це пастебин такой епта. <?php ?> добавляет ВСЕМ пастам)
<artus> ну дык так бы и сказал)
<xopek> ну дык кто ж знал что ты пхп от коньков не отличишь)
<artus> <?php ?> мало ли что ты там вытворяеш то)
<xopek> ы. коньки на пхп переписываю
<ofb> Всем, привет. Эксперты, подскажите как установить open source 3d драйвер для ati 1600
<artus> ${offset 160}${voffset 0} попробуй
<xopek> artus: вже решили)
<artus> а что было?
<xopek> minimum_size надо
<xopek> иначе будет брать ширину по самой длинной строке, которой была верхняя полосочка >---....
<artus> ну да )
<ofb> help
<xopek> а шрифтоманагеры под линугс бывают?
<sharikoff> xopek: xfonsel
<sharikoff> ее еще походу линус торвальдс свиснул с миникса
<sharikoff> =)
<xopek> крутой манагер ага...
<xopek> просто под вайном пускать не кошерно, а щелкать каждый из трех тыщ - не айс
<sharikoff> z13:  тут?
<sharikoff> чито?
<sharikoff> под вайном?
<xopek> ага
<xopek> ну виндовый фонт навигатор
<sharikoff> =)
<xopek> фрешмет гут прожэкт
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: на МКС соображают на троих
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: достали бидон с самогоном
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: разливают...
<sharikoff> ну как до тетки дело дойдет свисни
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: о чем-то общаются, улыбаются и размахивают руками.... Тетка уже кокетничает.. ножки крестиком сводит.
<sharikoff> шалунишка
<artus> а там чтоль расшареная вебка стоит? )
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: тетка полезла уже на стенку...
<Offoffoff1> artus: ага.. мы её поставили, когда модуль собирался у нас в Ленинске
<artus> я так и понял )
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: у них там проблемы какие-то с давлением... если серьезно.
<sharikoff> как бы чо нть не нажали случайно..
<Tenshigo_> для линукса есть система распознавания речи? как в 7 голосом управлять.
 * sharikoff сильно подозревает что у наших русских космонавтов есть волшебная кнопка на всякий...
<artus> есть, что то такое когдато видел, ток оно неахти
<Offoffoff1> Tenshigo_: есть
<parfux> вопрос: в домашней сети на китайском роутере, сделал вайфай пинг с компа до роутера доходит 100%
<parfux> а с компа до яндекса 50%
<artus> иии ?
<artus> все вопросы к провайдеру )
<parfux> а черезпровод пинг до яндекса 100%
<artus> смени канал на вайффайке
<parfux> но ведь до роутера пинг 100%...
<parfux> канал может быть занят?
<Khris>  у меня проблемма
<Tenshigo_> плачься уже...
<Khris> постоянно когда устанавливаю деб пакет пишет что уже запущена другая программу установки/удаления
<artus> дык закрой синаптик )
<parfux> sudo killall synaptic
<Tenshigo_> нашел проблему...
<Khris> пишет "synaptic: процесс не убит"
<artus> sudo
<Khris> я и писал sudo
<artus> а, оно и с судо не хочет чтоль?
<Khris> да
<Tenshigo_> через системный монитор убей все что связанно с apt
<Tenshigo_> тогда покатит
<Tenshigo_> еще проще ребутнись.
<Khris> ниче связяного с apt в процесах не висит, перезагрузка не помогает
<artus> ps aux | grep synaptic и sudo kill -9 PID
<Tenshigo_> а ты поставил в опция видеть все процессы?
<Tenshigo_> ты его и не увидишь так. он от рута.
<Tenshigo_> artus synaptic всего лишь бэкенд... толку его убивать когда его закрыть легко.
<Tenshigo_> что то не замечал что бы он подвисал.
<artus> Tenshigo_, ну я ж пример дал)
<Tenshigo_> Khris если совсем дубовый ребут поможет. понимать что к чему потом будешь -_-
<Khris_> извените все повисло пришлось перезагрузится
<Khris_> в скрытых процесах c apt тоже ничего нет
<Gotohell> конечно. ты же перегрузился.
<Khris_> ну так я и щас не могу установить тоже самое пишет
<Gotohell> открой gnome-system-monitor
<Khris_> открыл
<copyerfiled> всем привет
<Gotohell> пошарь по вкладкам и поставь галку на All Process
<Khris_> стоит
<Gotohell> ищи.. внимательно
<Khris_> нету ничего
<artus> Khris_, а ты дебки то как ставиш ?
<Khris_> просто кликаю на "установить пакет" не через терминал
<copyerfiled> Люди братья человеки! подскажите какойнибудь хороший сканер сети если такие конечно бывают, который сможет узреть скажем тачки с адресами 192.168.0.х и 192.168.1.х ?
<artus> ну дык попробуй  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Gotohell> -_-
<artus> copyerfiled, nmap же
<Gotohell> ну хохмач.
<copyerfiled> artus> спасибо ша попробуемс
<sharikoff> есссс
<sharikoff> я заточил это
<artus> sharikoff, кого ?
<sharikoff> flow-tools
<artus> а че они делають?
<sharikoff> прием netflow с vyatta и отправку статистики на мыло
<sharikoff> по крону
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> ага...
<copyerfiled> artus> а ты знаешь команду как просканировать всю сеть?
<artus> они еще и картинки рисують
<artus> copyerfiled, nmap -sS -O target.example.com/24
<sharikoff> -sT
<Khris_> нет все равно не работает пишет что при установке пакета произошла ошибка
<artus> c sudo соотвественно
<Khris_> да
<sharikoff>  -O не надо
<sharikoff> это оси определяет
<copyerfiled> artus> спасибо
<sharikoff> nmap -sT 192.168.0.0/24
<sharikoff> и усе
<artus> sharikoff, подумаеш) лишние 3 сек )
<sharikoff> живых покажет
<sharikoff> artus: ну у кого какая сеть =))
<artus> sharikoff, ну какой пример под руки попалсо такой и дал )
<sharikoff> http://cron.nmonitoring.com/cron-generator.html
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<sharikoff> берите мне не жалко
<sharikoff> =)
<Khris_> блин теперь не могу запустить "установку и удаление приложений" пишет что пакеты повреждены
<artus> Khris_, потому что aptitude надо пользовать а не синаптик )
<artus> sharikoff, ты все эти няшечки себе на хост перетяни )
<sharikoff> =))
<Khris_> -artus- и че теперь делать?
<artus> Khris_, чинить )
<sharikoff> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/105639/6fde7aa2
<artus> sharikoff, тааак.... вот начну настраивать себе, и начну дергать тебя по возникшим дурацким вопросам )
<artus> sharikoff, а как она вообще , кошерненькая ?
<sharikoff> artus: под деб готовое есть
<sharikoff> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/101819/#habracut
<sharikoff> ну не надо пекаться с трафикосчиталкой
<sharikoff> на шлюзе мутанул
<sharikoff> сказал куда слать
<sharikoff> да и все
<artus> sharikoff, мне интересно знать , она мой модем 3g поймет, ходя врде на дебе .. должна..
<sharikoff> разницы нет
<sharikoff> коллектору без разницы откуда принимать
<artus> я в смысле чтоб полностью перевести шлюз на нее
<sharikoff> ты себе на какой нть вшивый кампик возьми и поставь
<sharikoff> жрет она не много
<sharikoff> экспорт 3 командами настраивается
<sharikoff> обновляется прям на рабочей тачке
<artus> хех, у меня вшивый компик это 2.8 на камне и +700 памяти )
<sharikoff> и по тестам пекает 7600 циску
<sharikoff> но много не умеет еще
<sharikoff> но точат точат..
<artus> но веть учится ж ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> на адсл уже можно мело делать
<sharikoff> баланчировка 7 команд
<sharikoff> хочешь буит включать када основной канал отвалился
<sharikoff> хочешь распределять по обоим
<sharikoff> как хошь
<sharikoff> я планирую во вторник это в продакшн пускать
<sharikoff> на славный город ангарск
<sharikoff> и усолье сибирское
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> комп щас готовят
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ого
<gotohell> продакшн называеться -_-
<sharikoff> gotohell: у кого какой =))
<sharikoff> Lorgus: =)
<artus> хех, вот я тоже задумался об этом, надо садитцо и тестить
<Lorgus> sharikoff, канал бубунты надо перенаименовать в канал sharikoff
<sharikoff> ну народ вроде бы не жалуется
<artus> малоли, мож чего для себя нового почерпнут )
<sharikoff> sudo su и ты в дебе
<sharikoff> в обычном
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  а кто  жалуется ??? прикольно...
<gotohell> шарилка у парня что надо.
<sharikoff> artus: тока говорят правда чтоб забыли что там внутри линукс
<sharikoff> и юзали родное cli
<Lorgus> gotohell,  дрына это му парню... или ремня не хватает...
<Lorgus> он такой... гы
<gotohell> если на то пошло нам всем его не хватает -_-
 * sharikoff завтре на собеседование
<sharikoff> на работку
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  о как
<sharikoff> угу
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  и куда на этот раз ???
<sharikoff> а в понедельник еще одно
<sharikoff> незнаю.. комерц какой то с москвы приехал
<sharikoff> говорит хачу сеть
<Lorgus> ясно
<sharikoff> денег есть  типа делай
<sharikoff> ну.. посмотрим
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  здуй в мск... еще раз говорю... лдин хрен щас свободен http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYge8JaDAk0
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<sharikoff> Lorgus: в москве работы есть тока жить негде
<sharikoff> artus: block in on em0: 91.124.227.115.37610 > 192.168.1.2.1812: [|tcp]
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> это че ?
<sharikoff> это твой скан
 * gotohell слушает  лучший радио-стрим Alternative HD.
<artus> sharikoff, дык емае, разбань, я тестю
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  я те про жилье писал уже
<artus> а я то думаю че меня посылаеть )
<sharikoff> artus: на самом деле это выглядит вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/105646/9907cf77
<artus> sharikoff, ану разреши мне щас еще посканить
<sharikoff> да скань скока влезет
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну да плин... как порнуху так на tcp как че по делу на itmages
<sharikoff> тока я в фарвол не полезу
<sharikoff> мине лень
<sharikoff> Lorgus: в закладках уже
<sharikoff> Lorgus: прикрути мод реврайт
<sharikoff> а то название картинки в виде хеша как то не фонтан
<artus> sharikoff, ну ты нууудный (((
<sharikoff> =))
<resurection> В МСК жить есть где. Похоже, что тут резиновый муравейник.
<artus> sharikoff, верни как было до первого скана)
<sharikoff> artus:  я ленивый
<sharikoff> artus: я ниче не трогал
<sharikoff> вапще
<artus> sharikoff, ну я серьезно ) хочетцо на разницу посмотреть
<sharikoff> artus: я те говорю
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  чо чо прикрутть ? а по русс мона ?
<sharikoff> клянусь своим здоровьем
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ниче не трогал с тех пор как ты первый раз сканил
<artus> sharikoff, а по каким правили ты меня отсекаеш?
<sharikoff> я тебя не отсекаю
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не клянись никогда а то ппц.. бох покарает
<artus> эммм
<sharikoff> просто позакрывал лишние порты
<rachok> КУ
<sharikoff> дароф
<artus> sharikoff, ну емае, так нечесно
<gotohell> -_-
<sharikoff> у меня вроде всего 3 наружу
<sharikoff> или 2..
<sharikoff> artus: =)))
<sharikoff> опять?
<sharikoff> -Pn
<sharikoff> попробуй
<sharikoff> или -P0
<sharikoff> оо
<artus> вот у корвина перешитый роутер )
<sharikoff> artus: я те щас скажу на ком потренироваться
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ху из реврайт ???
<sharikoff> 82.96.219.64/27
<sharikoff> artus: ^^  ищи ssh
<sharikoff> потом логи скинешь ок?
<artus> угу
<sharikoff> Lorgus: mod_rewrite
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  плин
<artus> sharikoff, не, щас ты закрыт польностью, от моего ip как минимум точно )
<sharikoff> artus: pf такой pf//
<artus> sharikoff, откройся как был, я ж говорю, хочу проверить разницу в показаниях
<sharikoff> artus: я ниче не трогал говорю тебе
<gotohell> symnat есть чем забороть?
<gotohell> или только через ipv6
<sharikoff> ipv6 -фуфло
<gotohell> ну sym nat оже не конфета.
<sharikoff> можно пингануть гугл и посмотреть на пляшушую черепашку
<sharikoff> и ппц
<gotohell> хаха
<barabashka> sharikoff: что за черепашка?
<sharikoff> kame.net
<sharikoff> вроде..
<sharikoff> http://www.kame.net/
<damex> > ipv6 -фуфло
<damex> свое мнение держите при себе
<damex> оп ещё называется ...
<barabashka> sharikoff: оно не танцует ))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> оно танцует отлько по ипв6
 * sharikoff полдня потом маршруты убивал...
<gotohell> damex он прав...
<barabashka> ого как же это страшное животное выглядит во вемя танца =)))
<damex> gotohell: а вот и нет.
<gotohell> действительно фуфло. местоположение палитца раз. дыры 2
<damex> если у вас нету нормального доступа к  ipv6 то начинают орать что "ололо ipv6 гавно"
<damex> =/
<gotohell> но главное это конечно то что компетентные органы будут знать куда идти в случае чего.
<sharikoff> damex: ну чере туннель только юзал
<sharikoff> *через
<damex> и что?
<sharikoff> ибо прова такого модного рядом нет
<sharikoff> кто ipv6 предоставляет
<damex> вот нечего орать всякое ..
<damex> тьфу
<damex> =_=
<sharikoff> =)
<gotohell> ты говоришь что это хорошо. а ну ка факты
<sharikoff> конечно как перспектива оно как бы надвигается..
<gotohell> где его только нехаили...
<sharikoff> и делать это придется
<sharikoff> но слава богу не сейчас..
<gotohell> врядли придется.
<gotohell> все это фигня
<gotohell> нат спасет мир
<damex> любите жрать гавно?
<damex> ок
<damex> сидите дальше за натом
<gotohell> damex ты законопослушный гражданин?
<damex> э?
<sharikoff> нат кстати неплох
<gotohell> damex я рад за тебя если так... торренты не качаешь с пиратским по. то же про музыку...
<sharikoff> он имхо защищает внтренюю сеть хотяб чуть чуть
<gotohell> damex так или не так?
<damex> gotohell: в основном нет.
<damex> скачиваемое мной не запрещено к распространению обычно.
<gotohell> вообще нет или в основном? разница в том что впаяют тебе по самые *** штраф или нет.
<gotohell> или того хуже посадют. так что не неси чушь.
<damex> gotohell: этого уже ни кто не узнает - что там было скачено.
<gotohell> а многим ipv6 встанет поперек горла лет через 5-10 когда в нашей стране примут соответствующие законы.
<gotohell> damex не будь наивным.
<damex> gotohell: если не умеете предохраняться то это уже ваши личные половые трудности (;
<damex> както так:)
<gotohell> было бы желание. узнают.
<xopek> что есть на замену xfontsel'у?
<damex> былобы желание - не узнают.
<gotohell> damex ты наверно спец по безопасности.
<gotohell> качаешь через цепочку проксиков.
<gotohell> притом платных с нормальной скоростью
<damex> gotohell: вас то это не должно волновать.
<gotohell> + шифруешь финт
<gotohell> винт*
<sharikoff> да ладно вам..
<sharikoff> каждый остался при своем
<SergeyIT> балаган (
<sharikoff> время покажет
<gotohell> лет через 10 damex из крестов нам напишет -_-
<SergeyIT> из каких крестов?
<gotohell> догадайся.
 * gotohell ушел смотреть мультики.
<SergeyIT> у нас в крестах может к тому времени хайтек фирмы бубут
<SergeyIT> будут
<barabashka> как в убунте посмотреть уровень чернил принтера (epson струйный)?
<barabashka> на офф сайте дров нет под линь(
<Lorgus> ндя... глянул во вчера..
<Lorgus> стоило тока Цою сказать Вперед и не было бы это сраной власти...
<Lorgus> единственный человек за кем бы пошел народ..
<SergeyIT> наивный?
<barabashka> epson у кого-нибудь есть?
<Lorgus> чукотский юноша
<SergeyIT> народ нигде не идет за тем за кем надо
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  ну на самом деле так и было.. помню те времена оч хорошо особенно ГКЧП
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  в этом плане ДА.. тут ты прав.. =0(((
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, думаешь я не помню?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  хрен им.. я за Ходорковского пойду голосоватть.. тока в скобочках допишу ЮКОС
<Lorgus> а то как всегда.. еще и бомжа по такой фамилии найдут
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, это типа за Ленина...
<Lorgus> гы гы...
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  от тюрьмы и от сумы....
<SergeyIT> это да... (
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  думаю что до него дошло...
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  в могилу один фик не унесешь..
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, с такими мыслями во власти людей нет
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  хех... будут... если народ молчать не будет...
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  надо как нить снять домик нашего дЫпутата...
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  и на какшку.. пускай народ сотрит за кого голосует
<jah-man> хелпните, как в трансмиссиони вырубить комп по завершению закачек?
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, таким людям власть не нужна...
<jah-man> *трансмиссион
<artus> поставить галочку
<jah-man> гдеее?*___*
<artus> гдето в настройках
<jah-man> >< блин...
<artus> ну или в настройках скачиваемого торента
<barabashka> ну а как в убунту уровень чернил то посмотреть?
<artus> в убунте чернил нету
<jah-man> artus, пошел качать вьюз и плагин автошатдауна..
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  как не нужна... а как  же бабки из казны без власти воровать ???
<barabashka> artus: верно, в принтере епсон струйный
<artus> barabashka, с этого и начинай )
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, я про нормальных, которые не воруют...
<barabashka> artus: ну просто ранее писал уже , но тут разговор был о другом
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  не поверишь... есть и такие..
<artus> jah-man, а чем тебе "запускать скрипт по окончании загрузки " не устроил? а в нем !#/bin/sh halt и в судоюзере разрешить без пароля халтить
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  тока их е%ут без вазелина...
<jah-man> artus, так так а подробнее? ^^ можно? позязьки
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, не отрицаю, может и есть... но вот лично не встречал...
<artus> @voice Lorgus
<artus> jah-man, подробнее чего?
<Lorgus> artus,  а че.. мата то не было...
<jah-man> artus, как халтить без пароля?
<artus> Lorgus, 23:09           Lorgus | ....
<artus> Lorgus, % ну ничига не секурно  )
<Lorgus> artus,  ага.. скажи завуалированый мат
<jah-man> Lorgus, завуалированный мат, мат со специмволами и прочим, это тоже мат.
<jah-man> Lorgus, не возмущайся, оп всегда прав...на то он и оп.
<jah-man> artus, ну так как halt без пароля?
<Lorgus> вот страна... у нас и сидят... не спер а посадили.... завуалированно спер..
<balahonow> а у нас бенз А80  1.1 $ по русски не скажеш:-D
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, вот так и во власти, если честный, то найдут способ измазать ;)
<artus> jah-man, ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt
<jah-man> artus, спасибо)
<Lorgus> artus,  23 09 в логе нифига нет в это время
<artus> ну и в скрипт sudo halt
<artus> Lorgus,  Lorgus | SergeyIT,  тока их ...
<jah-man> artus, в скрипте обязательно с судо?
<barabashka> люди ведь у всех есть принтеры, все печатают, как вы проверяете уровень чернил ?
<artus> jah-man, ну я ж понятия не имею от кого ты его запускать то будеш )
<Alagos> Lj,hsq dtxth
<Alagos> Добрый вечер
<Alagos> О_о. Чего это у меня войс?
<jah-man> artus, ну да, забываю что не телепат) а вот ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt где писать? lol :D я нуб
<SergeyIT> barabashka, у меня епсон... матричный fx-850 )
<artus> jah-man, /etc/sudoers
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  во во... юкаос типа завуалированно спер... тока когда посчитали... бабки то в развитие ушли... все равно спер... а русский язык без мата не русский язык..
<jah-man> artus, еще одно спасибо и плюс к рейтингу) :D
<Alagos> Я поставил проприаритетные дрова и убунту 10.10 больше не грузится. Как откатиться?
<artus> jah-man, ну или sudo visudo чтоб проще было
<SergeyIT> Alagos, на что поставил?
<Alagos> Дрова на видяху.
<Lorgus> знал одного дядьку крутого из Хабаровска... как приехал в контору к нему... так опупел.. мат на мате.. и самое прикольное... контора его обожала.. что не мат  то в тему..
<artus> Alagos, в безопасный режим и сноси дрова 0
<barabashka> SergeyIT:  а уровень как посмотреть?
<SergeyIT> barabashka, у моего нет чернил
<barabashka> SergeyIT: хм
<artus> barabashka, Для контроля уровня чернил подходит программа inkblot или консольная ink
<Alagos> artus: а какой командой их сносить?
<barabashka> artus: ща попробую глянуть
<artus> Alagos, sudo aptitude purge
<SergeyIT> Alagos, так что за видяха?
<Alagos> У моего принтера тоже порошок. Никак не посмотреть
<Alagos> SergeyIT: GeForse 7600
<Alagos> Не прально написал)
<artus> Alagos, а что за дрова ты ставил то?
<Alagos> Проприэтарные на видюху
<artus> ибо с нвидией ну не может быть таких траблов
<SergeyIT> и как
<artus> Alagos, а нафиг они тебе проприетарные сдались?
<Lorgus> послали на повышение квалификации... ну там курсы... и вот выдают... фронт... сотрудники работающие с клиентами... и тыл.. типа back но другое слово
<Alagos> раьше канали
<artus> Alagos, sudo aptitude install nvidia-dkms уде не рулит?
<jah-man> artus, спс) через visudo нифига не проще)
<Lorgus> справиваю какого хрена.. так положено... тока не сказали на кого положено и как положенно
<Alagos> эм
<Alagos> А что это?
<Alagos> kdms?
<artus> Alagos, ты учти что после проприетарных ты как бе замахаешся потом чистить систему после первого же обновления) ибо у тебя поломаетцо apt )
<balahonow> а я ядро новое ставлю 2.6.32.24 а потом и 27 вроде ... надо-ли так делать ?
<balahonow> а как глянуть когда систему поставил - дата ну или скока отработала :)
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  и ваще ... это дело молодых... некуй за старперов голосовать... молодым дорога...
<artus> @kick Lorgus  прекращай
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, так среди молодых % хапуг гораздо выше
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  есть такое
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, давай кончать... это вечный разговор
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  а тебе за что войса то ???
<Alagos> artus: давай еще раз. что мне нужно purge что бы удалить старые дрова на видюху и как поставить новые?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  хех.. кончать...
<Galaxy2000> ну , кончайте уже  :D
<Alagos> парни
<Alagos> как удалить старые дрова на видяху?
<Alagos> через терминал, так как иксы не стартуют
<Alagos> Буду очень благодарен
<balahonow> походу дела , тут нет никого , а я не шарю
<Galaxy2000> а как ставил ?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  лан... флудить не буду... ругаются... ^^^ на ночь... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNp9SBW4xTA&feature=related
<balahonow> воткни другую, загрузишся и те гррохнеш
<Alagos> Galaxy2000: ставил через система-драйвера.
<artus> ну чтоб загрузить иксы достаточно ксорг прибить) желательно сбекапив его перед этим)
<Galaxy2000> ну дык так же и удали
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> Так иксы не стартуют, блин
<Galaxy2000> аа это
<artus> Alagos, дык ты б определилсо для начала, проприетарные ты дроваставил или из реп
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, у меня флеш отключен за ненадобностью )
<Lorgus> хех
<Galaxy2000> удали /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alagos> Рекомендованные системой дрова
<artus> Alagos, ибо в репах нифига ниразу не проприетарные
<Alagos> хм, ну вот ту гадость из реп поставил
<Alagos> Как прально дрова поставить на н-видию-то?
<artus> Alagos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RussianDocumentation/NVIDIA !
<Alagos> А то меня с этим система уже задрала. Поставил руками нормальные дрова - так при обновлении что то поломался композитный режим. хоть бери и дуй на 10.04 назад
<Alagos> Я за месяц первый раз на венды зашел, потому что с линукса у меня даже weechat не пашет. сетевуха не стартонула, что ли?)
<SergeyIT> Alagos, пользуй свободные и не мучайся
<Galaxy2000> ну , надо смотреть что к чему  - из за чего сеть непашет
<Klio> eth0 отображается
<SergeyIT> Alagos, а насчет 10.04 - правильная мысль
<Alagos> так а можно как то удобно удалить дрова не зная где они лежат?
<copyerfiled> ктонить знает, есть ли counter-strike под линукс?
<artus> sudo aptitude purge ~i~nnvidia
<artus> copyerfiled, use wine
<Galaxy2000> есть counter-strike  под wine
<copyerfiled> не вайн нето
<artus> ну если не то то в гугл
<copyerfiled> мде, да я так спросить просто отстал от жизни, ведь сервера кс есть именно под линукс
<Klio> Crossoffice ставим и контра летает
<artus> Klio, а чем же так крософис от вайна отличаетцо а ?
<Klio> Всем стабильность на высоте
<copyerfiled> хм просто нада проверить в чем тут дело, ибо у меня какраз сервера кс на линуксе :) а вот щас сам на него перешел,  и пытаюсь понять смогули на них играть :)
<artus> Klio, да ты что... учитывая что крософис это обертка вайна... нуну
<Klio> Артус я спорить не буду я уже убедился на деле
<artus> конечно не будеш, ибо аргементов то нет )
<Galaxy2000> где то тут писали : почему то проги на делфи работают на вайне отлично в отличие от прог скомпленных компbлятором ms visual studio
<Galaxy2000> в чем же дело ?
<artus> Klio, и да, ты же надеюсь купил крософис чтоб его советовать?
<Klio> Артус самый большой аргумент кросс стоит в серьезных очень серьезных организациях
<artus> Klio, ты его покупал?
<artus> и причем тут серезные организации? за бабки вон и етерсофт вайн пилят
<artus> но как бе под конкретные приложения
<Klio> Артус я за платный софт с бесплатным использованием
<artus> @voice Klio
<artus> ибо противоречит действующему законодательству РФ
<SergeyIT> а именно УК
<Klio> Артус мне параллельно ук
<SergeyIT> Klio, а в чем ты хочешь нас убедить?
<artus> SergeyIT, в том что не осилил вайн и решил "крякнуть" крософис и гордитцо этим )
<Klio> Я абсолютно ни в чем и даже не собирался
<Galaxy2000> неистовый модераст, гроза троллей и просто суровый чел ...
<SergeyIT> оно и заметно ;)
<Klio> Не осилил вайн? а смысл
<Galaxy2000> а чего там осиливать то ?
<Klio> ладно это спор ненужный. лучше подскажите почему может не определяться eth0
<balahonow> а трафф оплачен ? :-D
<Galaxy2000> для начала по какой технологии у тебя подключении к интернету ?
<balahonow> если полноэкранное приложение зависло , как его рубануть или диспетчер вызвать а то кнопка ресет далеко :)
<Galaxy2000> ctrl  + alt + f5
<balahonow> это шо будет ?
<balahonow> дисп или руб
<Klio> кабель оптоволокно уфанет
<artus> balahonow, это ты в tty5 прыгнеш ) и там кильнеш приложение )
<balahonow> ага пид хотяб знать а как
<Galaxy2000> консоль
<artus> по htop прибей ) или killall zzz
<Galaxy2000> запусти htop и рубани процесс
<Galaxy2000> >Klio ifconfig что показывает ?
<Klio> гэлакси lo   и wlan0
<Klio> гэлакси lo   и wlan0
 * SergeyIT мысль пришла - а может Klio кроссофис снести, может lan и заработает....
<artus> xD
<gotohell> а если руки по локоть тогда вообще нечего никтогда не сломаетца.
<Poison82> как к jabber коференции подключиться?
<Poison82> пароль какой-то
<kaim> Живые есть на канале? Всем не ботам - доброй ночи
<SergeyIT> нет
<dmay_> жывые? в час ночи? на убунте-ру?
<SergeyIT> в пятницу!
<dmay_> *живые
<dmay_> во-во
<kaim> ну вроде =()
<Klio> Живые есть
<kaim> Уже шаббат =)
<kaim> Ок, коллеги (?) вопрос по Unity
<kaim> есть убунту нотебук 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<artus> нет такого нотебука)
<artus> такое только ядро )
<kaim> загружаемся со свежесозданной флешки, говорим "попробовать" и идем в Applications в интерфейсе Unity
<kaim> Ща все будет ;)
<artus> и оно ровным счетом ни о чем не говорит
<kaim> ок
<dmay> kaim: в такое время ты тут получишь только один ответ - ставь виндовс :3
<kaim> Зачем Windows =)
<SergeyIT> ставь десктоп
<kaim> просто я давно не юзал Xorg и уж совсем ничего не слышал про юнити, вот и хотел уточнить
<kaim> в топку desktop
<kaim> можно продолжить?
<SergeyIT> а Xorg уже   в топке
<kaim> короче. пару-тройку приложений запускаем подряд и появляется дополнительный пункт "recently used" или как-то так
<kaim> поставим то же самое на машину и не наблюдаем этого пункта ну ни как.
<kaim> Что делать?
<kaim> просмотрел все файлы, которые собственно applications.place и есть, отличий ни в iso ни в живой системе нет, прогуглил, разкопал немного юнити но так и не нашел ответа
<dmay> а) ресентли юзед зло, надо самому понимать, что ты используешь чаще всего
<dmay> б) ставь виндовс, там всё работает
<dmay> ^_^
<kaim> Ребята, без холивара. Я давно и плотно общаюсь с бниксами, но не часто юзал графику
<kaim> теперь характер деятельности поменялся и вот пришлось ((
<kaim> Давайте сосредоточимся на вопросе или признаем что ответа ни кто из кармана дать не может
<artus> dmay, вот жеш ты флудер злобный)
<dmay> какой нафиг холивар, все спят
<kaim> так, уже точно 2е не спят )
<dmay> artus: няяяя
<dmay> kaim: то что я сюда что-то пишу ещё не гарантирует, что я не сплю
<artus> kaim, а чем оно тебе мешает то?
<kaim> да неудобно просто каждый раз добираться до терминала =(
<kaim> выключил комп, пришел и начинается печатанье вхолостую
<artus> kaim, а нафиг те юнити?
<kaim> хоцца просто жмак-жмак и полетели в терминале
<kaim> так что шло с убунту
<dmay> хоткеи спасут отца русской демократии!
<SergeyIT> kaim, так глянь изменения в конфиг файлах, когда пункты появляются...
<kaim> я жеж не буду перекопилять пол системы за ради гнома
<kaim> нет изменений, проверил диффом все
<artus> ну и гном то ненужен)
<kaim> согласен
<himik> что, где? холивар? я здесь
<kaim> но тем не менне
<kaim> Короче я не понимаю где порыта собака. То что юнити сырой, понятно. Но - у меня планшетник, удобно едрить его
<artus> kaim, ну дык ты же тестер) вот те развлечение )
<SergeyIT> kaim, так куда-то же вносятся данные о ранее запущенных приложениях, или если Х-ы перезапустить эти пункты тоже пропадают?
<dmay> kaim: если у тебя проблема в одном-двух приложениях - повесь их на хоткеи. или вообще по секретутному - ярлык на рабстол
<artus> пиши багрепорты  что нифига непонятно )
<kaim> artus: ок, спасибо. Уже написал, просто решил не отправлять, дай в ирке спрошу
<kaim> Все, всем доброй ночит, шлю репорт и в топку.
<artus> хех)
<SergeyIT> нетерпеливый какой-то (
<shki1866> подскажите игрулю какуюнибудь интересную для линукса..!.
<shki1866> что, никто не играет в лине?
<gotohell> косынка под вайном.
<shki1866> не, там я уже все уровни прошел
<gotohell> shki1866 играть под линуксом. ты нечего не путаешь?
<dmay> shki1866: initrd
<gotohell> вроде линукс далеко не игровая платформа.
<dmay> ну или apt-get на худой конец...
<shki1866> gotohell: игры то есть под линь, я вот и думал можт кто знает стоящие..
<shki1866> dmay: не понял..
<gotohell> в линуксе сидят только суровые мужики. другие там долго не живут.
<dmay> shki1866: initrd. поиграйся с ним. развлечений на пару часов обеспечено.
<shki1866> gotohell: я сестру приучил к минту, она там уже около двух лет,  не думаю что она суровый мужик)
<gotohell> сидеть и в досе можно. много она поняла за эти 2 года?
<shki1866> gotohell: > в линуксе сидят только суровые мужики. ты сам это писал.  да, много, где запускать FF, больше ей и не нужно
<gotohell> сидеть и использовать на всю катушку разные вещи... хотя отбери убунту или минт и посади на слаку тут и будет конец.
<gotohell> а еще лучше arch собрать или генту.
<artus> а нафиг слака? снеси иксы ) сразу веселее станет)
<[koshka]> огого
<[koshka]> dmay
<[koshka]> афигеть :D
<artus> о, котя )
<shki1866> gotohell: типа арч "собрать" сложно??))
<dmay> [koshka]: толстый бородатый мужиг!
<gotohell> просто надменно как то звучит девушка 2 года на линуксе...
<dmay> [koshka]: или ты бот?
<gotohell> даже бесит.
<dmay> я подзабыл уже :3
<[koshka]> dmay, ты меня не помнишь? ))
<[koshka]> artus, мрр:)
<artus> [koshka], мяф)
<dmay> [koshka]: ня?
<gotohell> shki1866 сложно. правильно- всегда не просто.
<[koshka]> dmay, ня )
<dmay> [koshka]: значит бот
<gotohell> -_-
<Fazoid> gotohell, а ей обязательно было что-то понять за эти два года? попробуй допустить такую мысль, чисто на минуточку, что в линухе можно не только красноглазить, а вот просто пользоваться. вконтактике сидеть, музыку слушать и все такое
<[koshka]> artus, ну вот =)  видешь как обычно)
<dmay> уррррра!!! срач!!!
<[koshka]> я же говорила :D
<gotohell> Fazoid не совместимо. разве что "блондинка".
<Fazoid> ДАААА!!111
<Fazoid> что "блондинка"?
<artus> [koshka], че такое ? не успела зайти уже обижають? )
<shki1866> gotohell: не заметил, ничего не простого, когда ставил арч. кста, дистр, имхо, зэ бэст
<gotohell> Fazoid ну или цели запустить файрфокс да файловый менеджер.
<dmay> gotohell: не "файловый менеджер", а "флешечку"
<gotohell> кому нужно комьюнити которое нечего не умеет кроме как использовать чужой софт?
<[koshka]> artus, ага)
<Fazoid> gotohell, ах вот оно что, "линукс для избранных"! все понял, вопросов больше не имею
<dmay> gotohell: как это ничего больше не умеет?
<gotohell> в итоге человек должен его начать его разрабатывать.
<gotohell> иначе это просто балласт.
<dmay> gotohell: оно ещё устраивает регулярные весёлые срачи и организовывает форумы с одними и теми же вопросами повторенными по 100500 раз )
<black_cat> )))
<gotohell> хотя нет. не с этого нужно начинать....... Зачем вам линукс?
<gotohell> вопрос простой.
<shki1866> gotohell: комьюнити разрабатывает софт не для того чтоб им пользоватся чтоли?
<dmay> gotohell: ну как... ну у всех пацанов в классе линукс убунту, а я что, лох чтоли на винде сидеть?
<Fazoid> shki1866, конечно нет, как ты мог такое допустить!
<artus>  sudo su && apt-get install gentoo && apt-get install gentoo-desktop && reboot  ))
<gotohell> dmay хорошая отмазка -_-
<dmay> gotohell: фирма веников не вяжет
<gotohell> shki1866 ну так зачем тебе линукс?
<gotohell> или сдулся...
<dmay> gotohell: тебе элементарный довод "чтоб оффтопик не покупать" не канает уже чтоль?
<barabashka> artus: эээ реально такая команда есть , и че будет вместо убунты генту?
<gotohell> -_-
<artus> barabashka, ну да )
<gotohell> на баш!
<barabashka> artus: хм .. чет это как то странно
<artus> barabashka, да не , все норм )
<gotohell> на самом деле жестко... уже не смешно.
<artus> хех, а gentoo таки есть в репах )
<gotohell> ну это просто рабочее окружение как в генту. не более.
<shki1866> это как интересно?
<artus> gentoo is a two-pane file manager for the X Window System ^_^
<gotohell> О_О
<dmay> лол
<artus> как говроитцо, в каждой  шутке есть доля шутки )
<gotohell> уже абсурдом попахивает.
<gotohell> хотя это же линукс -_-
<shki1866> да ладно, первый раз слышите про такой файлманагер??
<barabashka> для абсурда не хватает в репах винды что бы делать откат О_о
<gotohell> скоро будет... уже есть сборки Ubuntu Se7en
<dmay> кекеке, а там есть rdp-клиент, который поддержывает multi-head?
<dmay> (да, это вброс) :3
<gotohell> dmay ответ простой. если нет сделай сам -_-
<gotohell> лего для дядек.
<dmay> gotohell: я уже сделал. это примерно в 15К обошлось, и даже без ограничения количества установок :3
<gotohell> -_-
<gotohell> интересная ты личность...
<dmay> ня?
<shki1866> так что в линуксе никто не гамает чтоли? я-то думал уж где-где, а на #ubuntu-ru мне порекомендуют какую-нибудь игрушку.  ан нет..
<dmay> а ты с initrd уже наигрался?
<shki1866> у меня с init всё гуд. нечего с ним играться.
 * black_cat полчаса назад вылез из Assault Cube и скоро пойдет в OpenArena (:
<barabashka> shki1866: игры из пака индибандл можешьпосмотреть
<black_cat> кстати да, осмос - весчь :)
<barabashka> shki1866: Галкон !!!!!! стоит попробовать
<artus> что за галкон ?
<dmay> black_cat: ниии... какой-то он совсем хардкорный, особенно если после рабочего дня играть
<shki1866> barabashka: как этот пакет на инглише называется?
<black_cat> кому как :)
<barabashka> artus: galcon fusion
<black_cat> это флеш-игра, вроде
<dmay> black_cat: осмос то?
<barabashka> shki1866: http://www.humblebundle.com
<black_cat> не, я про галкон
<black_cat> смотрю скрины - это пострашнее osmos и grid wars будет
<barabashka> просто игры поищи из этого пака которые понравятся и скачай
<dmay> ну, в стиме вон лежит за $10
<barabashka> dmay: дешевле было
<barabashka> я за 5 взял в стиме с галконом
<dmay> а, в паке:
<dmay> ?
<barabashka> dmay: да в паке
<dmay> они это счастье прикрыли ужо
<barabashka> dmay: жаль
<barabashka> вот бы стим уже прикрути ли бы к линю )) было бы хорошо
<Odigem> Есь кто с кедами?
<dmay> Odigem: в январе? в роисси?
<shki1866> barabashka: я слышал, собираются в скором будущем
<dmay> хехе, а как они будут игрушки к линю прикручивать?
<Odigem> КДЕ дубина :)
<dmay> Odigem: :3
<barabashka> shki1866: да этобудещее не определено
<Akademik> âñåì ïðèâåò. ðåáÿò, ìîæåòå ïîìî÷ü ñ èíñòàëîì Óáóíòó?
<Odigem>  << dmay  >>  Че?
<dmay> Akademik: ???? ??? ???? ?? UIF-8 ?????
<dmay> Odigem: кеды - гамно, говорю :D
<Odigem> А ну это да
<Odigem> Но мне нада тело с кедами
<Akademik> dmay, tak ponyatno? mozhesh pomoch s installom Ubuntu?
<artus> @kban Odigem
<dmay> Akademik: транслитерация это один из восьми смертных грехов же!!!1111
<shki1866> artus: дал бы хоть ссылку для начала)
<dmay> artus: за что бедного кедооба?
<black_cat> одни фонатеги, плюнуть некуда :)
<Akademik> íà êèðèëèöå ìîæåøü ïðî÷åñòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Akademik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> !gtalk-web
<ubuntuhelp> Меганяшная вебморда для gtalk - http://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/popout
<User092[web]> кирилица нормально читается?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<User092[web]> можете помочь с установкой Убунту? с lili сделал установочную флешку. проблема в том, как установить с ее помощью? в boot device priority ее нет...
<black_cat> и при чем тут убунта?
<black_cat> прежде чем делать установочную флешку, я бы вначале поинтересовался, а умеет ли мой комп бутиться с флешки.
<User092[web]> ну извини уж, нуб я еще... научить его этому можно?
<User092[web]> *без переустановки биоса и т. п.?
<dmay> нет. нубы существа бесправные и предназначеные исключительно для издевательств и отсылания в гугел
<dmay> welcome to community, baby :3
<black_cat> одно из двух. либо ты не там ищешь (называться может иначе), либо комп _настолько_ древний, шо команда "обломись".
<shki1866> ) сурово
<hookah> так жизнь вообще суровая штука, а жизнь линуксоида сурова вдвойне
<User092[web]> скорее второе.... а через винду возможно установить?
<black_cat> да, возможно. гуглим Wubi
<black_cat> или просто подымаем виртуалочку :)
<barabashka> User092[web]: возможно но не стоит
<dmay> так в винде ту-же флешку воткни, там тебе авторан всё и сделает
<User092[web]> дмай, гуглевал уже. скорее я уж чайник, ибо желание учиться есть
<shki1866> User092[web]: а ты как винду устанавливал? сидирума то есть?
<black_cat> "сидирума" o_O
<shki1866> "а" лишнее)
<black_cat> "у" неуместное )
<User092[web]> привод есть, но не пишет даже си-ди. какой путь авторана? не вижу в корне стандартных для винды сетапов и иже с ними..
<black_cat> а ты точно livecd (desktop) "нарезал"? или может alternate?
<User092[web]> по ходу лайв... резал с образа http://berloga.net/view.php?id=136589
<black_cat> твою ж мать
<black_cat> очередное Zver Ubuntu....
<black_cat> а нормальную убунту ставить религия не велит, что ли?
<User092[web]> wubi.exe в корне есть, но рассчитан на перезагрузку и "опробования возможностей с сиди"
<hookah[sleeping]> всем спокойной ночи
<XuMuK> поки
<shki1866> какие комменты там боянистые. ппц
<User092[web]> качал с безлимитного торрента... попробую с офверсией. спасибо
<black_cat> боюсь что за всякие супермегасборки несут ответственность исключительно ихние создатели :)
<barabashka> >  с безлимитного торрента
<barabashka> ась?
<dmay> barabashka: ну есть до сих пор такие дегенеративные провайдеры
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-15
<barabashka> dmay: а речь о провайдере , я то читаю как торрент (
<User236[web]> спасибо за помощь
<dmay> barabashka: в смысле "такие дегенеративные провайдеры, у которых есть т.н. локальные ресурсы"
<black_cat> еще и издевается :))
<barabashka> однако=)
<User236[web]> вы обо мне, что ли? о_0
<dmay> User236[web]: ты не обращай внимания, мы просто посудачим немного, посплетничаем, косточки поперемываем..
<dmay> плин, не успел
<black_cat> это другой вышел :)
<black_cat> 092!=236
<dmay> а, точно )
<User236[web]> ==, просто перезагрузил страницу )
<barabashka> всем спок ночи)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, такой клиент как nokia есть?
<copyerfiled> че неспите?
<dmay> кто не спит? все спят
<artus> дадада )
<baltazor> есть ли на Ubuntu 10.04 DVD диске загрузка консоли? аля live cd но консольный вариант
<baltazor> а то графика мне не нужна
<shki1866> допиши single после опций загрузки ядра. может пройдет
<shki1866> или после загрузки иксов init 3
<Ragnareg> ночи всем :)
<copyerfiled> и вам неболеть
<copyerfiled> под линукс есть плеер копирующий аимп?
<baltazor> deadbeef как по мне
<baltazor> более менее подходит
<copyerfiled> гляну
<copyerfiled> мде, а где его взять такой?
<san4o> copyerfiled: а мне qmmp или xmmp больше на аимп смахивают
<baltazor> copyerfiled: сек
<Fazoid> http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexey-smirnov/deadbeef/ubuntu
<baltazor> copyerfiled: консоль: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deadbeef :)
<Fazoid> но deadbeef более на foobar похож
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<copyerfiled> мм неплохой, и простой, только почему нехочет принимать перетаскиваемые файлы?
<xopek> деадбиф не будет жить. у него нет базы.
<xopek> мпд и клементин самые вменяемые
<baltazor> xopek: деадбиф будет жить , потому что хороший плеер, легкий и выполняет функции плеера нормально
<Galaxy2000> Апельсинчики как мед, В колокол Сент-Клемент бьет.
<Galaxy2000> И звонит Сент-Мартин: Отдавай мне фартинг!
<xopek> baltazor: но у него нет библиотеки и не будет. це очень существенный недостаток.
<baltazor> xopek: какой библиотеки?
<xopek> baltazor: хотя по поводу того, что он хороший и выполняет функции плеера на ура, спорить не буду)
<xopek> baltazor: базы данных, медиатеки... хз как обозвать) Media Library
<baltazor> xopek: если ты за библиотеку как у rhythmbox , то мне наоборот нравится что нету это долбаной библиотеки
<xopek> baltazor: я не помню про ритмбокс. слишком давно его видел. но чем она тобi не нравится?
<baltazor> xopek: я искал под гномом плеер как амарок , который просто играет музыку откуда я захочу и мне не надо будет при этом добавлять ее в медиатеку
<black_cat> baltazor: посмотри в сторону audacious
<baltazor> black_cat: да зачем, деадбиф меня полностью устраивает
<black_cat> ну ок :)
<xopek> аудациоус слишком сильно косит под винамп. (это не нравится лично мне %))
<baltazor> black_cat: своей простотой , и множеством вкладок , надо остановил то что сейчас играет , создал новую вкладку (аКа плейлист) и прослушай то что мне надо
<black_cat> baltazor: ага :) идея похожа на foobar2000 в венде
<baltazor> black_cat: я хз , под виндой я юзал винамп и усе
<black_cat> xopek: прикинь, там как раз есть выбор, косить под винамп или нет :)
<artus> @mode -b *!~nokia@79.124.140.246
<artus> @mode +b *!~nokia@*
<xopek> блин, артус, ты чо так не вовремя баны ставишь
<xopek> я аж полез свой идент проверять
<xopek> оказалось просто инет порвался
<artus> xopek, ))
<artus> @mode -b *!*Odigem@*
<artus> @mode +b *Odigem*
<artus> @mode +b *odigem*
<artus> воть так )
<Fazoid> к чорту библиотеки. плеер нужен такой, чтобы насовал в него музыки и он ее играл. и обязательно вкладки. ИМХО
<Fazoid> а тут сиди, складывай музыку в определенные папки, обновляй библиотеки эти.. зачем?
<Fazoid> доброго утра!
<artus> а зачем обновлять? оно само обновляеть)
<xopek> само обновится, да
<Ragnareg> юзаю MOC =)
<xopek> мпд лучше
<xopek> у мня мпд с гмпц. и даже все скроблицо на ластфму)
<artus> а есть ешо и gmpc?
<xopek> шо значит ешо
<xopek> единственный вменяемый гуйный клиент к мпд
<Ragnareg> мне ваще нужно под консоль все
<Ragnareg> оперы маловато
<xopek> Ragnareg: ncmpcpp фстораз круче мока
<xopek> да и красивей)
<Ragnareg> да вот, присматриваюсь)
<Ragnareg>  xopek: он у тебя стоит?
<xopek> у меня все стоит когда надо
<Ragnareg> )))
<Ragnareg> лана, как ты ставил, все вместе, mpd и оболочку или оно вместе ставицо
<Ragnareg> как ты его ставил ваще
<xopek> как обычно... emerge -v mpd gmpc bla-bla...
<Ragnareg> все, нашел
<xopek> ну эээ
<xopek> в смысле apt-get install mpd ncmpcpp
<Ragnareg> я понял))))
<Ragnareg> сам такой)
<Ragnareg> а ты что ща на Генте?
<xopek> ога
<Ragnareg> опенбох
<Ragnareg> ?
<xopek> кеды)
<Ragnareg> )))
<xopek> вынужденная мера ваще. гном хотелось
<xopek> но вроде пообвыкся вже
<Ragnareg> у меня приоритет на ресурсы, так как ноут не очень мощьный, но мне так хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<bgeyts667> кто может предложить медиа центр для ubuntu?
<inkvizitor68sl> who is god
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ who is god
<inkvizitor68sl> inky     pts/32       2011-01-15 08:36 (:0.0)
<bgeyts667> С днем рождения Википедии!
<Lynk> народ очень срочный порос, щас обновилась система и короче при загрузки в биосе выдает [   0.709064] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) что желать нетбук нужен срочно
<alhazar> Решалось так:загружался с лайв сд , там в консоли sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1
<Lynk> alhazar я уже сам нашел но все равно спс)
<Lynk> alhazar, кстати после этого повторных сбоев не было а ты слышал что у кого через неделю у кого через две но повторялось
<Lynk> то*
<alhazar> 2Lynk: нет
<Bitkovski> Всеем здравия
<Bitkovski> кто имел дело с Joomla???
<Lynk> alhazar, спс помогло, посмотрим как будет дальше
<Lorgus> че не спим ?
<a931bw_> пипец
<bggooo> Братцы помогите написать скрипт на python-е или bash-е для переименования стопицот файлов
<a931bw_> у меня 4гига рама
<a931bw_> и 3,5 использовано
<bggooo> суров
<a931bw_> из них 2,8 резерв
<a931bw_> как бы видушку приглушить?
<Lorgus> Из спиртных напитков самым полезным признано пиво,
<kotya> UBUNTU ГОВНО
<kotya> АДМИНЫ ЛОХИ
<kotya> всасали все суки!!!!
<kotya> ебал я ваш ubuntu в ЖОПУ...
<kotya> ПИДАРЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kotya> бЛЯЯЯЯ
<amigo> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<Aceler> @kban kotya
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban ko2x
<inkvizitor68sl> упс
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b *!~ko2x@95.54.170.174
<kotya> ЕБАТЬ!
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban kotya
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> x` jy [jntk nj&
<inkvizitor68sl> чё он хотел то? читат в лом
<amigo> inkvizitor68sl: задровался с админами
<amigo> рассольчик не нашел видимо
<inkvizitor68sl> качественно поздоровался, сразу с 2мя
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже ненавижу автокомплит в хчате
<inkvizitor68sl> в вичате он такой клевый был
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler, а чего бот на тебя не среагировал то?
<Aceler> inkvizitor68sl: а вот это я как раз сейчас выясняю с Агафоновым :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ы)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> толи батарейка сдохла, то ли убунта ошалела
<LoLeNs> inkvizitor68sl: В топку хЧат...
<inkvizitor68sl> да я знаю, что в топку
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат поломался
<inkvizitor68sl> разбираться в лом
<LoLeNs> inkvizitor68sl: )))
<LoLeNs> Вот людям делать нечего, у Оси попу ищут... бред...
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<LoLeNs> Я удивлен, пол часа назад поставил Убунту с флешки... Флеш дрова... На видюху... В итоге у меня Флеш лучше чем в винде щас пашет
<LoLeNs> Раньше по-моему было наоборот.
<LoLeNs> От чего зависит вот эта производительнось.. если учитывать, что вместо 1гб памяти стало 512мб... *Удивлен*
<black_cat> видимо от того, сколько ресурсов система кушает сама  по себе...
<inkvizitor68sl> LoLeNs, флеш новый, наверняка интел и поддержка аппаратного ускорения 2d ) ?
<LoLeNs> inkvizitor68sl: Я нубяра, чесно говоря, не совсем понимаю о чем ты... просто поставил расширения ограниченные патентами...
<inkvizitor68sl> LoLeNs, видюха интел?
<LoLeNs> нвидиа
<LoLeNs> гефорс
<LoLeNs> GeForce 5600LE
<LoLeNs> 128mb
<amigo> видимо о флеш включили поддержку твоего видео >.<
<LoLeNs> Ммм... Наверно :)
<LoLeNs> кстати, Shotwell мне больше понравился чем f-spot...
<Bitkovski> Вот почему БАБЫ такой долбанутый народ?
<amigo> LoLeNs: а драйвер какой ставил?
<inkvizitor68sl> Bitkovski, узнаешь - мне расскажи
<LoLeNs> Ну, стандарт, через ГУИ... 173 чтоли...
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я в брянск перееду
<inkvizitor68sl> там нормальный экземпляр обитает
<LoLeNs> Bitkovski: Их природа обидела...
<Bitkovski> inkvizitor68sl: проще бетонку шестиполосную до австралии построить, чем понять
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<LoLeNs> amigo: дада, 173...
<LoLeNs> Пашел я водки выпью да спать..)
<LoLeNs> бб
<black_cat> да-да, с утра выпил - день свободен :)
<Klio> Не пей водку водянка будет
<black_cat> а от молока - молочница? :))
<Klio> Да и грудь расти начнет
<donatt> А если нет control файла, как узнать зависимости?
<amigo> вот кто мне скажет, как чувак 4.6 поставил, тому плюсмк в карму :) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/5767432
<amigo> какой там ppa надо добавлять?
<donatt> http://gog.is/faenza-ppa
<Klio> Зависимость это штука серьезная просто так и врач не поможет
<Klio> Зависимость это штука серьезная просто так и врач не поможет
<donatt> Klio: оло
<amigo> ну, с фаензой все ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> amigo, плюсик в карму на хабре?
<amigo> на #ubuntu-ru :)
<inkvizitor68sl> так неинтересно
<inkvizitor68sl> не буду зачитывать с выражением про ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<donatt> стремный скрин
<donatt> оформление уг
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду спать
<amigo> гг, походу для 10.04 они не собирают кде
<SKonst> да уж. уг это ещё слабо сказано
<amigo> в бэкпортах есть 4.5.3 и всё
<amigo> !carma inkvizitor68sl +1
<amigo> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-beta-2
<inkvizitor68sl> в experimental перенесли
<donatt> http://i.min.us/ibF5cc.gif
<a931bw_> помогите
<a931bw_> как видеокарту на место поставить?
<a931bw_> он весь рам жрет
<SKonst> a931bw_, зайди в биос, и поставь
<a931bw_> там нету(
<a931bw_> Видюшка
<a931bw_> Nvidia 9300m
<SKonst> так кто рам жрёт?
<a931bw_> видео
<donatt> Кто дебки собирал?
<a931bw_> она себе отьедает
<a931bw_> типо TurboCache(r,tm)
<a931bw_> gerrard1
<a931bw_> 2-1 :(
<SKonst> пользует значит память системную. а размер в биосе задаётся. или я тебя не понимаю
<a931bw_> незадаётся
<a931bw_> http://arstechnica.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=156077
<a931bw_> а моя скатина жрет гиг
<a931bw_> Option "RegistryDwords" "RMDisableRenderToSysmem=1"
<a931bw_> вроде решение
<mva> @voice a931bw_
<a931bw_> =[
<a931bw_> за что?
<SKonst> mva, действительно, за что?
<mva> за нарушение правил и намеренное коверканье русского языка
<SKonst> mva, ты каналом ошибся :)
<mva> нет
<SKonst> какой-то недобрый ты сегодня
<SKonst> мягше надо с людьми. чучше надо быть.
<skrishi> по-моему KDE 4.6 не переносили.. открыли KDE PIM 4.6 в экспериментальном варианте... не?
<UNIm951> @seen korvin
<ubuntuhelp> korvin was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 5 days, 14 hours, 34 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <korvin> =)
<skrishi> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<mva> skrishi: правила читал?
<mva> за ложный хайлайт операторов полагается бан
<UNIm951> [Green]:  за что войс?
<skrishi> эм? что такое хайлайт?
<UNIm951> skrishi:  вызов опов
<mva> нет
<mva> хайлайт — это упоминание всуе
<skrishi> о_О это же справка доступная всем
<mva> когда упоминается ник человека и его "подсвечивает"
<mva> отсюда и "хайлайт"
<mva> highlight == "подсветка" (англ)
<skrishi> тоесть по правилас опы на канале должны быть не явно определёнными? )
<skrishi> бли
<skrishi> *правилам
<mva> по правилам тебе вообще не полагается знать, кто оп
<skrishi> почему?
<mva> и вести себя со всеми одинаково вежливо
<[Green]> UNIm951: пункт правил 4.4
<[Green]> mva: привет, кстати)
<mva> а команда !op для того, чтобы позвать опов, когда кто-то плохо себя ведйт
<mva> *ведёт
<skrishi> я со всеми одинаково вежливо себя и веду.. можешь спросить о моём поведении у вечерних опов.. я тут часто сижу и разговариваю
<mva> [Green]: привет
<skrishi> mva, а.. понятно.. буду знать )) если кто-то себя плохо ведёт набирать это команду )
<skrishi> почему нтмл страницу сохраняет как 97SbJVIZ.html.part Обычно же part ставиться когда файл не докачан или разбит на несколько частей?
<sharikoff> http://sabily.ru/
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi> =))
<skrishi> прикольно.. основательно так )))
<sharikoff> http://sabily.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/zekr1.png
<sharikoff> жесть
<amigo> sharikoff: что за плейер?
<sharikoff> amigo: я не знаю
<sharikoff> скрин с сайта
<sharikoff> http://sabily.ru/
<amigo> тю, я думал твой скрин :)
<skrishi> приложение для изучения карана ))
<skrishi> чото я их репов не вижу (
<XuMuK> куу
<romankrv> хай. почему когда я в файл .bashrc пишу строку: export HISTCONTROL="ignoredups"  то в историю ложиться команды как например так: PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&8;kill -STOP $$'?
<romankrv> и это например на команде может быть ls итп к томуже заметил что эта запись происходит при закрытии терминала
<Lorgus> как винда заколебала... очередной банер с номером 8-963-536-14-89
<Lorgus> кто лечил ???
<UNIm951>  Lorgus: вщлещкцуи дшау св
<UNIm951>  Lorgus: doktorweblifecd
<Lorgus> че че
<Lorgus> ааа
<rapidsp> гы
<UNIm951>  Lorgus прям офигенныя штука
<Lorgus> спс
<UNIm951> Lorgus да няма за шо
<Lorgus> трон прикольный фильм
<dev117> все доброго дня.
<dev117> У меня встал вопрос :) Подскажите пожалуйста где намыть Hamachi x64 +gui. Очень бы хотелось найти. Спасибо.
<XYZ> привет
<XYZ> кто-нибудь играет в ерепаблик?
<dev117> Народ, знаете где намыть hamachi x64 + gui под gnome?
<sharikoff> на оф сайте
<sharikoff> не?
<xmichael91> привет всем:-) две тривиальные проблемы с кубунту:  при запуске системы иксы вываливаются, но тут же командой startx запускается все без проблем. в чем дело может быть? дрова ати недавно поставил проприетарные
<aldjabad> ATI:(
<alexzulu> сектантам привет.:)
<Offoffoff> alexzulu: превед... Это не к нам.. Это сюда: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<xmichael91> вообще владельцы ati mobility radeon карт, стоит ли овчинка выделки, или легче сменить дистр?((
<alexzulu> та ладно. и тут хватает сектантов.
<kaim> Всем добрый день!
<kaim> вопрос: кто-то прытался перетащить stiky notes из win7 в убунту?
<alexzulu> а точно что он добрый?
<kaim> чем открвыать файл?
<kaim> сорри, клиент выбило
<xmichael91> kaim, виджет что ль?
<kaim> xmichael91: ну на Win7 это он
<kaim> в ubuntu это тимбой или как он там
<alexzulu> kaim: так вы еретик...
<gerard1> Эгегегегеееей.... Здорово ребята!
<alexzulu> gerard1: геи не тут.
<gerard1> artus; sharikoff, здороФФ мужики!
<gerard1> alexzulu остряк?
<alexzulu> gerard1: нет. но вам русский язык в разделе орфография посоветую поучить.
<gerard1> alexzulu Хм, поверь, твоему русскому с моим не сравниться!
<gerard1> Так что давай не умничай... окей...
<gerard1> Поздаровались, будь добр ответь приветом...
<gerard1> А нет, так вообще лучше ничего не отвечай!
<black_cat> "окей" это уже русский? :)
<gerard1> black_cat маза?
<alexzulu> gerard1: все вы умные до первой проблемы в системе.:)
<black_cat> эээ. я такой слэнг не понимаю, увы.
<alexzulu> сектанты.:) ыыы...
<kaim> так
<alexzulu> чем вам теперь гном не угодил? юнити понадобился.:)
<kaim> короче вопрос простой. кто-то это делал или нет?
<kaim> может snt можно разживать чем-то?
<kaim> Юнити или не юнити не важно
<gerard1> alexzulu эммм... о великий гуру!
<alexzulu> kaim: скажу чесно. даже не пробовал и не знаю что это.
<kaim> ок
<alexzulu> один левша нашёлся пробитной в команде и кнопки перенесли налево. второму форма окон не понравилась и гном фтопку.
<alexzulu> шо, только консольный вичат и линкс научились ставить?
<alexzulu> убунту плодит виндузятников тупых но в цвете линукс.:) и этот канал помогает в этом.
<rapidsp> от тя прет :)
<alexzulu> вас прёт. вы не видите истины. тянетесь за придуманными не вами идеалами.
<rapidsp> так неси истину! раскрой глаза людям!
<BobrDobr> alexzulu: а какой цвет у linux?
<himik> alexzulu: вот так вот, вякие клоны делаю с пользователями всё что хотят
<himik> т
<alexzulu> мне понравилось самое главное. убунту не дистрибутив основанный на дебиан а семейство операционных систем.
<alexzulu> всё что по плану дерьмо. советской плановой экономики на вас нет.
<himik> alexzulu: это когда хлеб по талонам?
<rapidsp> не... когда он по 14 копеек :)
<himik> и не больше половины кило колбасы в одни руки
<BobrDobr> himik: нет. по талонам - это военное время
<alexzulu> himik: 24 белый 16 серый
<himik> BobrDobr: аххахахахааха, насмешил
<rapidsp> и когда простой инженер каждый год на югах отдыхал :)
<himik> тебе сколько лет то?
<alexzulu> мне 34
<alexzulu> и?
<himik> да я у BobrDobr спрашиваю
<BobrDobr> himik: является признаком военного времени, а не плановой экономике. Так лучше?
<kaim> Ребят, вот что интересно: как ни зайдешь на русские каналы - все холливар
<kaim> На бугорных народ конкретнее и четче
<rapidsp> с одной л
<kaim> Видимо у нас масса свободного времени... жаль
<himik> да потому что все гении, готовы лясы точить круглые сутки
<himik> и больше ничего не делать
<kaim> 100 пудов еть
<alexzulu> у меня пентагон128 до сих пор в рабочем состоянии и касеты есть.:) хрена про ибмки говорить.
<rapidsp> на забугорных каналах скукотища страшная...
<Lorgus> у кого нить открывается http://www.freedrweb.com/liveusb/
<rapidsp> Lorgus: нет
<Lorgus> плин
<Lorgus> спс
<alexzulu> rapidsp: а тут веселее чтоли?
<rapidsp> alexzulu: конечно, такие персонажи иногда бывают... :)
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<UNIm951> весело только что было на работе
<Big_Aziz> ч то там было если не секрет так хочется повесилиться
<UNIm951>  Big_Aziz: c внешней сеткой косяк
<UNIm951> Big_Aziz надо с теми админами поговорить\
<Big_Aziz> ну понятно!!! :)
<alexzulu> айда водку жрать!!!
<rapidsp> сколько можно...
<Big_Aziz> кто угощает
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо
<rapidsp> все тихо водку едят
<Big_Aziz> а ты значит нет
<rapidsp> я громко :)
<Big_Aziz> ясненько ну значит я тоже начну возлияние
<dev117> Есть еще водку не допившие адекватные люди?:)
<dev117> Видимо нету, жаль.. Но все равно напишу. Требуется найти Hamachi x64 + gui под GNOME. На офф сайте нету...
<sharikoff> тогда нигде нету
<sharikoff> никто не собирал
<dev117> Черт консольная есть
<dev117> но она кривая,
<dev117> неужели гуёв никто не видел?
<sharikoff> нафиг они
<sharikoff> консольная удобнее
<dev117> кто сказал?
<sharikoff> я
<dev117> Ты вообще хамачи юзал?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> ты видно тоже юзал
<sharikoff> но не в линуксе
<dev117> В консольной функционал порезан
<sharikoff> какой именно
<sharikoff> пруф?
<dev117> И в линуксе юзал но I386
<dev117> Да взять то же отсутствие встроенного чата - уже напрягает
<sharikoff> чата?
<dev117> его родимого
<sharikoff> ну.. хм..
<sharikoff> я для связи юзал
<sharikoff> а чат так как локалка как бэ ест можно любой заюзать
<sharikoff> *есть
<sharikoff> это имхо
<dev117> Все для нее юзают, но нахрена запускать 100 приложений, если все есть в 1-м?
<sharikoff> логично.. но я не юзаю линукс на десктопах.. так что насчет чата ниче не скажу..
<artus> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> artus: q
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  приезжай... я шашлычОК замутил
<copyerfiled> здрасте
<bgeyts667> посоветуйте, пожалуйста, c++ ide c возможностью гуево редактировать гуи. :)
<ampiryan>  bgeyts667: qtcreator же
<ozstr1ker> привет всем
<gerard1> привет
<gerard1> и тоже всем))
<gerard1> :)
<gerard1> (:
<bgeyts667> ampiryan: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<artus> хех, на дропбокс добавили 250 метроф ) кто-то гдето нарыл мою рефералку) хотя я ее никому не давал )
<skrishi> всем привет
<ozstr1ker> подскажите ... как сделать авторизацию ника в empathy 2.32.1, потому что пароль который я ввел в настройках irc сервера не работает и команда msg NickServ Identify <pass> почему-то то же не откликается? Кто в курсе дела?
<rapidsp> палку перед /msg ставишь?
<ozstr1ker> конечно
<rapidsp> хрен этот емпати поймешь
<ozstr1ker> у меня и раньше всплывал этот вопрос но чего-то не нашел решения и пользовался pidgin ну а коли есть empathy то надо и его освоить
<rapidsp> у меня както работало...
<ozstr1ker> почитаю манул может найду на этот раз какие решения
<rapidsp> ozstr1ker: а как ты определяешь, что неавторизован?
<ozstr1ker> приходит ответ по MOTD что незареген ник, а пароль я ввожу без команды, но и команда сама не работает
<xopek> в мотд не пишут что ник не регнут
<ozstr1ker> пишет
<xopek> нет не пишет
<xopek> и ваще у меня в емпати нет ирц)
<rapidsp> [тролль]чтото не припомню ни одного дефолтного приложения в гноме, которое бы адекватно работало[/тролль]
<xopek> rapidsp: gmpc
<artus> rapidsp, аплет рыбка )
<rapidsp> пожалуй только гедит и ритмбокс
<Lorgus> усе.... пошел костер разводить.... велком на шашлык
<artus> Lorgus, гад ((
<rapidsp> мясо - вредно :)
<rapidsp> если без водки...
<Lorgus> щас... сек
<rapidsp> xopek: gmpc - недефолтный
<xopek> rapidsp: в бунте - нет.
<rapidsp> ну и вот :)
<rapidsp> до 10ки еще пидгин в дефолтных был :)
<Lorgus> вот... рабочее место себе замутил для шашлыка http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=7da6e53d68bc900aa85eff138f27ae0c.jpg
<rapidsp> а че снег какой черный? закоптил уже все вокруг?
<artus> как после бомбежки) одни окопы в снегу )
<rapidsp> )
<Lorgus> ну так не первый раз же шашлык ... да эт угли из под снега... мангал откапывал
<Lorgus> там чуть дальше второй мангал закопан... ндя.. снега многовато в этом году
<rapidsp> тает снег весной и проступают повсюду закопанные мангалы.... ))
<UNIm951>  Lorgus: еще против баннера нужна помощь?
<UNIm951> Lorgus http://people.overclockers.ru/rw13/record2
<rapidsp> он из виндового компа мангал зделал :)
<Lorgus> прикольно
<Lorgus> тока этот комп далековато... а там народ сидит далекий от компов
<Lynk> народ помогите, купил щас Wi-Fi адаптер, настроил и так далее то бишь точки видит и все ок, как сделать чтобы он через 3ж модем раздавал инет?
<rapidsp> это как
<Lynk> rapidsp, ты мне?
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> инет на вифи приходит, а раздача в 3ж сеть?
<Lorgus> мой костер в тумане светит..... http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=ebb6ebaefe6ed01c8b3953ce032bb295.jpg
<Lynk> ну как, я создал точку доступа, но 1. она почему то невидимая 2.нетбук ее естевственно не видит и как к скрытой не подключается, хотя вроде все правильно сделал, на нетбуке создаю точку и все ок а тут такая фигня
<artus> эм... а че за адаптер ты купил?
<Lynk> Dlink DWA 525
<artus> !nat | Lynk
<ubuntuhelp> Lynk: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<artus> Lynk, вот настраиваеш нат на машинке и будеть тебе щастье
<Lynk> artus, спс, посмотрю
<Lynk> artus, нет и так есть на компе, но тока этот нет является 3ж модемом
<artus> ну
<artus> дык будеш с компа натить на вайфайку)
<Lynk> artus, да так и хочу, но как описал выше не могу создать нормальную точку доступа
<rapidsp> точка доступа на компе?
<Lynk> конечно, не принимайте совсем уж за идиота
<rapidsp> hostapd нормально стартует?
<Lynk> а эт что?)) я новичок прост, мож не тупой но новичок)
<artus> Lynk, поставь wicd ) и будеть тебе щастье )
<rapidsp> wicd разве режим master сделает?
<artus> да вроде ж умел , кажись )
<rapidsp> hostapd нада
<artus> HOW TO : Wifi Access Point with hostap + hostapd + freeradius + mysql backend ))
<rapidsp> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=61834.0
<rapidsp> както так
<artus> Lynk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151781 ня, там всего ничего )
<Lynk> спс народ, не удовольствием а чтением на ночь вы меня точно обеспечили)
<rapidsp> ибо чтение и доставит удовольствие :)
<Lynk> artus, а по русски нет а то я не ахти в терминологии лины на английском) да и вообще)
<artus> Lynk, втоая ж ссылко на руском
<rapidsp> вот каким боком тут mysql.... чудно...
<artus> ну до кучи к фрирадиусу) ввидно далеко не 1-2 пользователя будут пользоватцо
<rapidsp> а.. для авторизации
<Lynk> artus, нет как раз таки точка лично мне
<artus> Lynk, и для соседей )
<Lynk> artus, нет, запароленная будет в любом случае хотят они этого или нет)
<artus> а толку паролить? )
<Lynk> artus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151781 так на английском же
<Lynk> artus, чтоб не лезли, и так инет медленный
<artus> как гритцо было бы желание )
<rapidsp> Lynk: выше ссыль смотри
<Lynk> rapidsp, да вот ее уже и смотрю
<rapidsp> там про мост опускай... тебе не надо оно
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок спс
<Lynk> то бишь вот этого мне не делать а все остальное по пунктам? sudo aptitude install bridge-utils
<artus> только вот ядра качать ненадо, да и все остальнеое в репах бери
<rapidsp> Lynk: да
<Lynk> ок, надеюсь все что понадобится будет в репах а то порядком надоело пакетики весом в 20кб искать по всему инету если тот же ppasearch не помогает
<rapidsp> все будет
<Lynk> блин... а я не знаю как пакеты нужные называются для х64
<rapidsp> !tab | Lynk
<ubuntuhelp> Lynk: Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок, думаю пока что последний вопросец, какой именно файл за ядро отвечает? linux-image?
<Lorgus> не получается... безопасный режим заблокирован
<artus> канечно заблакирован)
<Lorgus> в винде бесплатная писалка CD название ???
<rapidsp> Lynk: а зачем оно тебе?
<Lynk> rapidsp, для того чтоб не скачать)
<rapidsp> ааа :)
<artus> Lorgus, тянетцо свежий образ с докторвебом, нарезаетцо на балванку, грузимсо с нео и лечим )
<rapidsp> хочешь ядро удалить? :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, агаа)) так это он?
<artus> Lynk, блиндврайт
<rapidsp> Lynk: он
<Lynk> получается мне качать только source doc и два headers, потому как дрова на адаптер и так поставлены
<Lorgus> artus,  название проги для записи на болванку ?
<artus> блиндврайт
<Lynk> artus, да что блиндврайт то? не понимаю я тя)
<artus> Lynk, то не тебе
<rapidsp> Lynk: просто установи и настрой hostapd, dhcp и сделай форварднинг файрволом
<rapidsp> этого должно хватить
<rapidsp> с ядрами не загоняйся
<Lynk> блин и вот это все только для того чтобы раздавать инет от точки доступа, жесть, боюсь представить как сеть между двумя компами сделать)
<artus> Lynk, 2мя командами
<rapidsp> точка доступа - достаточно сложный функционал для простого адаптера
<Lynk> rapidsp, а можно по русски про файрвол потому как про него я вообще не бум бум
<artus> sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1" и  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> все, сеть есть )
<Lynk> artus, ага, но вот насколько в настройке эти команды могут растянутся
<artus> Lynk,  выше глянь и посчитай за какой перилод времени ты их набереш )
<rapidsp> Lynk: ищи с фразы "Разрешим пропуск трафика:" :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, народ я по отдельности то вам не всегда понимаю а вдвоем вы меня щас в конец зашибете)
<Lynk> вас*
<rapidsp> ну что ж ты от нам хочешь?? )
<Lynk> я хочу тупо настроить вывод инета из точки доступа на нетбук и все, остальное потом)
<artus> ну зна настраивай точку как он говорит и раздачу инета как я )
<Lynk> эээ... про тебя то понял а вот про него не оч, по той инструкции которую он скинул?
<artus> угу
<Lynk> мде... чувствую это надолго
<rapidsp> Lynk: но творчески! :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, я встал в 6 часов утра а щас у меня уже 7 вечера так что мне не до творчества)
<rapidsp> а кому щас лекко
<Lynk> тому кто спит вечным сном)
<rapidsp> я эту хрень тоже не с первого раза осилил :)
<rapidsp> добейся чтобы hostapd стартовал, а остальное - дело техники
<Lynk> rapidsp, =D слушай чет я туплю, из списка в начале что он там качал мне тоже абсолютно все кроме дров качать надо?
<rapidsp> Lynk: сделай apt-get install hostapd
<Lynk> ок, сделал
<rapidsp> теперь конфиг его сделай
<rapidsp> со слов "Конфигурация нашей ТД:"
<Lynk> так... а переименовывать не надо что ли?
<rapidsp> щас
<rapidsp> лекче наверн свои конфиги скинуть :)
<XuMuK> re
<Lynk> rapidsp, ну если не жалко скинь)
<Lynk> rapidsp, просто тут уже люди возбухают а я и не думал что так сложно и муторно все это)
<rapidsp> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Lynk> rapidsp, и к чему это?
<rapidsp> это мне
<Lynk> rapidsp, а ясн) надо вот еще команды канала подучить для самообразования так сказать
<rapidsp> вот так wlan0 в interfaces пропиши: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554395/
<gerard1> !@kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<rapidsp> ну IP там можешь свои поставить
<gerard1> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gerard1> !nooovar
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nooovar'
<gerard1> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lynk> rapidsp, де, прописать то не сложно но вот НАЙТИ среди такого гигантского конфига это проблема)
<rapidsp> Lynk: hostapd.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554396/
<artus> @voice gerard1
<gerard1> artus почему?
<rapidsp> Lynk: что найти?
<gerard1> я всего лишь снова хочу почитать рулы...
<artus> gerard1, патаму что в приват к боту а не на канале флудить
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<artus> !help > gerard1
<gerard1> а как в приват?
<ubuntuhelp> gerard1, please see my private message
<Lynk> rapidsp, нужное место, там простостолько всего понаписано что просто жесть
<gerard1> О_о спасибо))
<gerard1> Артус ток убери предупреждение плиз...
<rapidsp> Lynk: в interfaces????
<artus> gerard1, /query ubuntuhelp  и хоть до посинения там с ним общайсо )
<rapidsp> Lynk: а еще плохая новость: NM скорее всего надо будет удалить
<gerard1> artus Хорошо, спасибо большое... предупреждение пожалуйста сними((
<Lynk> rapidsp, чет я вообще не втыкаю, где именно этот interfaces? в hostpad.conf? а его то зачем сносить?
<artus> @devoice gerard1
<artus> gerard1, а что , мешает сильно ? )
<rapidsp> Lynk: /etc/network/interfaces
<gerard1> artus спасибо...
<gerard1> Внимание посторонних не особо нужно...
<gerard1> Не люблю быть в центре внимания
<gerard1> Ещё раз апсибо, пошёл общаЦо! :)
<rapidsp> yt pfvtnyj ^)
<rapidsp> не заметно :)
<gerard1> rapidsp енто мене? :)
<rapidsp> угадал :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, а.. понял... так, туда вносить оба твоих конфа или только первый?
<rapidsp> Lynk: только первый
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок
<rapidsp> который про wlan0
<gerard1> rapidsp эмм.... ну лан, промолчу))
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок сделал
<rapidsp> Lynk: сделай резервную копию /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf и создай такой, как я прислал
<rapidsp> ssid там поменяй и пароль
<Lynk> rapidsp, в приват
<Lynk> ок
<rapidsp> в приват не обязательно, мы пока не офтопим :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, не обязательно но так удобней и не мешаем) хотя в принципе и не кому)
<Lynk> rapidsp, сделал
<rapidsp> теперь пробуй sudo service hostapd restart
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Lynk> rapidsp,  * Stopping advanced IEEE 802.11 management                              [ OK ]
<Lynk>  * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management                              [ OK ]
<rapidsp> Lynk: зашибись
<Lynk> rapidsp, ну эт я понял а что теперь то? типа все?
<rapidsp> Lynk: теперь по команде ifconfig должен появиться ифейс типа mon.wlan0
<rapidsp> есть такой?
<Lynk> тока eth0 lo ppp0 и ra0
<rapidsp> скинь в пасту вывод ifconfig -a
<Lynk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554407/
<rapidsp> Lynk: и еще iwconfig
<Lynk> rapidsp, выдал по ra0
<rapidsp> mode там какой указан?
<Lynk> Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<rapidsp> хм
<rapidsp> а...
<rapidsp> sudo service networking restart && sudo service hostapd restart
<Lynk> restart: Unknown instance:
<Lorgus> мсяо готово... ням ням
<rapidsp> Lynk: это на какую службу ругается?
<Lynk> я все вместе ввел
<rapidsp> ну сделай поотдельности для каждой stop и start
<rapidsp> тока инет отвалится :)
<Lynk> на инет как раз и ругается, а второй ок робит
<rapidsp> ну через stop/start сделай ее
<Zmicier> Товарищи, напомните, пожалуйста, был такой проект по созданию гуёвого фронтенда для многочисленных серверных настроек, как он назывался?
<Lynk> rapidsp, lynk@lynk-pc:~$ sudo service networking stop/start
<Lynk> Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<rapidsp> ))
<black_cat> хорошая шутка :)
<rapidsp> Lynk: ну сделай как она говорит
<Lynk> ясн
<rapidsp>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<artus> Zmicier, а нафига ?
<Lynk> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554411/
<Lynk> rapidsp, я кстати addres network netmask не поменял, эт нужно было обязательно сделать?
<Zmicier> artus: Посмотреть. Софтина была вполне готова, имела ppa на Ланчпаде, читал я о ней, кажется, на Хабре с полгода назад, но название вылетело из головы напрочь.
<rapidsp> Lynk: вместо wlan0 в interfaces напиши ra0
<rapidsp> это я стормозил
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок
<Lynk> да и я чет не подумал
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок выдал
<rapidsp> и в hostapd.conf тоже поменяй
<Lynk> ок
<rapidsp> у тебя чипсет на карточке другой :)
<rapidsp> она подругому и обозвалась :)
<Lynk> прикольно) поменял
<rapidsp> теперь опять бутай сеть и хостапд
<artus> а вы все играетесь )
<rapidsp> ага :)
<rapidsp> еще пара часов и все заработает :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, ЧТО? 0_0
<rapidsp> Lynk: главное верить :)
<artus> Lynk, это если повезет )
<Lynk> rapidsp, ну спс)) сделал, везде ок выдал
<Lynk> artus, да уж...)
<rapidsp> Lynk: ifconfig
<Lynk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554415/
<bggooo> Lynk, поднимал я этот чудный hostapd на карте делинковской с чипом RT2561 дак он отваливался через пару минут, выяснилось потом, что ацко грелся сам чип :) Поставил радиатор не помогло, в итоге купил wi-fi роутер, это я так на всякий случай чтобы был готов))
<rapidsp> Lynk: iwconfig
<Lynk> bggooo, спс обнадежил, ну надеюсь не похороню 600 рубликов, не так много но обидно)
<rapidsp> Lynk:hostapd точно бутал?
<artus> чавой???
<artus> Lynk, она 13$ стоить, какие 600 рубликов, ну и цены )
<Lynk> rapidsp, так, это командами restart то? да оба и все ок, щас пришлю результаты iw
<rapidsp> я около 1000 отдал за 520ю 2 года назад
<Lynk> artus, россия...
<Lynk> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554420/
<rapidsp> Lynk: давай тип карты... есть ощущение, что она режим мастер не поддерживает
<Lynk> rapidsp, в смысле тип карты?
<rapidsp> ну как называется
<Lynk> rapidsp, эээ... wireless n 150
<Lynk> rapidsp, а так
<Lynk> DWA-525
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<rapidsp> Lynk: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134176.0
<rapidsp> Lynk: а скока у тебя вифи потребителей?
<bggooo> Lynk, вот тут в коментах крендель один пишет что поднимал hostapd http://fcshop.ru/price/computers/p_c_4:t_13:info_70771_Set.adapter_Wi_Fi_54Mbit_sek._D_Link_DWA_510__PCI_.html может будет полезно
<bggooo> ой сорь у тебя же не 510
<rapidsp> Lynk: скорее твой путь - ad-hoc
<Lynk> rapidsp, тока я один собирался
<rapidsp> njxrf-njxrf
<rapidsp> точка-точка
<Lynk> и в чем особое неудобство?
<Lynk> то что инета не будет или как?
<rapidsp> да ни в чем... просто тока одно устройство сможет подключаться
<rapidsp> щас вспомню как оно делается... но это даже проще
<Lynk> rapidsp, супер, мне так и надо
<rapidsp> WIRELESS_MODE=Ad-Hoc в interfaces добавь там где у тебя ra0
<rapidsp> а... и еще WIRELESS_ESSID="Home"
<Lynk> эээ... вместо или под?
<rapidsp> под
<Lynk> ок
<Lynk> сделал
<rapidsp> не так... маленькими буквами и вместо _ нужно тире -
<rapidsp> wireless-essid Home
<rapidsp>               wireless-mode Ad-Hoc
<rapidsp> essid естессна на свое усмотрение
<Lynk> а равно и кавычки тоже убрать?
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> и сеть бутай
<rapidsp> а на той стороне что? винда?
<Lynk> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554426/ теперь при iw показывает битрейт 150мбит как и должно
<rapidsp> да эт фигня...
<Lynk> нет, та же убунту тока х86
<rapidsp> не понятно почему essid пустой
<Lynk> 10.04
<Lynk> ....
<rapidsp> покажи еще в пасту, как у тебя теперь в interfaces ra0 выглядит
<Lynk> а там что угодно вводить можно или как?
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> ну понятное тебе название
<Lynk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554428/
<Lynk> ну ясн, щас сам короче увидишь, пароль скрыл так что не парься, в самом файле все норм)
<rapidsp> про хостапд можно забыть :)
<Lynk> а ясн)
<rapidsp> можт так и должно быть
<Lynk> хз
<rapidsp> на получателе interfaces для вифи все также настрой, толь ко IP поменяй
<Lynk> не разбираюсь в подобных вещах, вообще первй раз всем этим занимаюсь, даже на винде никогда не пробовал)
<rapidsp> 192.168.1.2
<rapidsp> например
<Lynk> в смысле на получателе?
<rapidsp> ну на компе который буит инетом пользоваться
<Lynk> ок
<copyerfiled> товарищи, где находится в юбунте инструмент для соединения с другим компом по ssh в консольном режиме?
<Lynk> а второй ип тоже менять? просто один 1.1 а второй 1.0
<bggooo> copyerfiled, ты не поверишь, в консоли)
<artus> copyerfiled, в консоли, ssh называетцо )
<rapidsp> сервер у тебя 192.168.1.1, а второму дай 192.168.1.2
<copyerfiled> так неверю, научитееее меня
<Lynk> rapidsp, ок
<bggooo> ставишь ssh-client если нет, но это редко, а так просто ssh имя хоста
<copyerfiled> ыы
<artus> bggooo, он по определению есть
<bggooo> ну я и говорю, что это редко когда его нет)
<rapidsp> artus: где в конфигах дефолтный шлюз ставится? :)
<artus> вот сервер по дефолту не ставитцо, это да
<artus> rapidsp, /etc/network/interfaces
<rapidsp> а! гейтвей! семен семеныч... ))
<Tenshigo_> проверьте гугл. кажеться лег.
<artus> Tenshigo_, куда он лег?
<copyerfiled> спасибо, а вот еще вопрос тогда, соединиться то я соединился, а он у меня логин не спросил, как мне логинитсья на определенную учетку допустим?
<artus> стоит)
<rapidsp> Lynk: второму компу в интерфесез добавь еще строчку "gateway 192.168.1.1"
<Tenshigo_> artus поиск не работает.
<black_cat> Tenshigo_, умвр
<artus> copyerfiled, login@host   hoct -l login
<bggooo> copyerfiled, пипешь до имени хоста user@hostname
<copyerfiled> работает гугл
<bggooo> :)
<Lynk> rapidsp, готово
<Tenshigo_> вводиш в поиск фразу. жмеш поиск и.... безрезультатно
<black_cat> видимо кого-то в гугле забанили-таки :)
<copyerfiled> спасибо!
<rapidsp> Lynk: на втором сеть бутай
<artus> Tenshigo_, все пучком _
<Tenshigo_> это как понимать -_-
<artus> -_- --->>> *_* --->>> O_O
<Tenshigo_> artus это точно.
<Lynk> rapidsp, при буте ошиьку выдает, на нетбуке инета нет скинуть не могу, подожди пару минут перекину
<copyerfiled> ааа товарищи, возможно еще глупый вопрос: а как отсоединиться то от сервера щас ???
<artus> exit
<copyerfiled> премногоблагодарен
<Lynk> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554434/
<rapidsp> Lynk: это со второго?
<Lynk> rapidsp, у меня в нетбуке не ra0 а wlan0, менять как я понимаю?
<Lynk> ага
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> и address поменяй на втором
<rapidsp> и gateway добавь на втором
<copyerfiled> блин как удобно, линукс отличный инструмент... правда пока косяк какойнить не приключится
<Lynk> добавил сразу как ты сказал, вот что теперь http://paste.ubuntu.com/554436/
<black_cat> когда появляется косяк, становится еще интереснее, чесслово
<black_cat> и я не о тех косяках :)
<rapidsp> Lynk:  т.е. для второго: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554437/
<Lynk> rapidsp, нашел в конфиге ошибочку, щас еще раз попробую
<Lynk> да все равно та ошибка
<rapidsp> показывай
<Lynk> rapidsp, что именно? та же ошибка http://paste.ubuntu.com/554436/
<Lynk> зато на нем essid @Home@
<Lynk> ¨Home¨
<rapidsp> Lynk: ну блин же! Ac-Hoc "c" на "d" поменяй :)
<rapidsp> Ad-Hoc
<Lynk> ой, щас поменяю
<Lynk> я говорю просто башка не варит да и вручную выписывал вот и ошибся, выдал ок
<Lynk> без ошибок
<rapidsp> Lynk: терь на втором ping 192.168.1.1
<Lynk> и долго ждать?
<rapidsp> пинг идет?
<Lynk> эти строчки бесконечно так тикать будут?)
<Lynk> да идет норм
<rapidsp> стрл-с
<artus> rapidsp, пусть бы тикали )
<rapidsp> мы уже близки к аллилуйе
<sharikoff> rapidsp: инет настраиваем?
<Lynk> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<Lynk> 106 packets transmitted, 106 received, 0% packet loss, time 104991ms
<Lynk> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.029/0.055/0.076/0.009 ms
<rapidsp> sharikoff: угу :)
<artus> sharikoff, 4й час вайфайку поднимають )
<sharikoff> праильна
<rapidsp> Lynk: терь форвардинг на сервере
<sharikoff> инет это нада
<Lynk> rapidsp, а вот этого ты в первый раз как я спросил так и не обьяснил)
<rapidsp> Lynk: спокойно... :)
<rapidsp> Lynk: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<rapidsp> это на сервере
<artus>  sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<artus> через судо
<Lynk> ну окошко выскочило
<artus> и ненадо нано
<rapidsp> Lynk: закрой и сделай как artus говорит :)
<some1> ubuntu 10.10 мышь a4tech x750. в терминале single click работает как double click. как пофиксить?
<copyerfiled> кстати товарищи, ктонибудь из вас знает как backtrack4r2 живущему на live-usb сделать возможность сохранения изменений?
<Lynk> сделал lynk@lynk-pc:~$ sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<Lynk> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<artus> Lynk, ну ок )
<rapidsp> во...
<Lynk> и?
<artus> copyerfiled, читать ман к нему
<rapidsp> artus: и волшебная команда форвардинга? :)
<copyerfiled> artus> так нет мана
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> eth0 поменяй на ифейс с инетом
<artus> copyerfiled, несвисти , все есть
<rapidsp> Lynk: это ppp0 у тебя если не ошибаюсь
<artus> copyerfiled, и да, причем тут бактрак?
<Lynk> artus, эт мне сделать? а то у меня в списке сете одни кракозябры((
<rapidsp> ага
<artus> Lynk, ток про sudo не забывай
<Lynk> rapidsp, ага
<Lynk> сделал
<copyerfiled> artus ну хм, тоже сходная система, хм просто я невидел что есть мануал именно на 4r2 на 4 бета есть но он неподходит
<sharikoff> artus: третья попытка успешна
<rapidsp> Lynk: на втором компе попробуй ping 8.8.8.8
<sharikoff> я все таки ставлю соляру т.е все завелось
<artus> copyerfiled, причем здесб бактрак на этом канале ?
<artus> sharikoff, хех)
<baltazor> кто то может дать совет по unrealircd ?
<Lynk> rapidsp, неа, не идет, че у меня куча кракозябр в списке доступных?
<sharikoff> baltazor: чо там не так?
<baltazor> sharikoff: как удалить канал с unrealircd или anope
<rapidsp> Lynk: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<baltazor> sharikoff: есть доступ к серверу, нужно удалить 1 зареганный канал с базы
<sharikoff> baltazor:  drop?
<copyerfiled> artus> просто спросил :(
<baltazor> sharikoff: chanserv-а
<sharikoff> baltazor: но только если ты иркоп
<baltazor> sharikoff: как себя прописать иркопом?
<sharikoff>  /oper ник пасс
<sharikoff> если ты в конфиге прописан
<Lynk> rapidsp, у меня эта прога\пакет не установлен, щас отключусь установлю и вернусь
<sharikoff> у анриала
<sharikoff> ты автоматом зайдешь на канал opers
<sharikoff> как то так
<baltazor> sharikoff: а не подскажешь где именно там
<sharikoff> давно это было...
<baltazor> ясно
<baltazor> буду искать
<sharikoff> в сети куча инфы
<sharikoff> секция admin погрепай
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, пишет сеть недоступна, но зато теперь вместо 4-х точек с кракозябрами осталась одна
<sharikoff> кто логотипчик может сваять простенький?
<rapidsp> да это фик с ним
<|Lynk|> sharikoff, я но не сейчас, да послезавтра никак точно
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> буду ждать послезавтра
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, что дальше?
<|Lynk|> sharikoff, ток если я на канале буду появляться ты мне напоминай а то память хреновая, и так дизайнером на сайте работаю так что рисования хватает) но помогу точно)
<sharikoff> там максимум полчаса
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: пинг со второй машины на первую идет?
<sharikoff> ок напомню
<|Lynk|> sharikoff, если тебе полчаса то мне меньше)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> верю
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, нет говорю же, нет сети пишет, к точке с кракозябрами не подключался
<gotohell> sharikoff Sparrow. лучше e-mail клиента не видел.
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: сеть бутни на ней
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ок
<sharikoff> gotohell: стоит уже давно
<sharikoff> =)
<gotohell> -_-
<sharikoff> тока как то внезапно
<sharikoff> =)
<|Lynk|> sharikoff, ты мне в приват щас напиши че надо сделать, там тему цвета, стиль и т.д. если время выдастся то сделаю раньше
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, все ок, просто судо убрать забыл
<rapidsp> это при networking restart?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, выдал ок без ошибок
<rapidsp> а пинг?
<|Lynk|> сеть недоступна
<rapidsp> iwconfig
<|Lynk|> зато появилась четкая точка Home
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: ну попробуй к ней подцепиться
<|Lynk|> но при выводе iw  в ESSID идут \x90\x9a\...и так далее, судя по всему это как раз кракозябрики
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, не цепляет, думает и думает
<|Lynk|> неа, не подключился
<Zverushka> господа убунтоводы, deluge пишет что "Входящие подключение отсуствуют " но торренты тянутся. что бы это значило и как с этим бороться ?
<vyazovoi> ну видимо тянутся по исходящим соединениям =)
<Galaxy2000> порт открыть надо
<vyazovoi> всмысле под входящими наверно подразумевается что ты не можешь выступать в качестве ... эээ сервера
<vyazovoi> можно ничего не делать - все равно будут тянуться. Можно "открыть порт" если условия позволяют
<vyazovoi> У нас например провайдер раньше не позволял - у всех серые IP были в сети
<Zverushka> да я вроде их не закрывал
<vyazovoi> дык ты может не закрывал, а у тебя белый айпи? Т.е. твой "внешний" адрес уникальный или один на всех клиентов провайдера/сегмент
<Zverushka> не
<Zverushka> а какие порты торренты обычно юзают?
<vyazovoi> рандомные )
<vyazovoi> посмотри в настройках
<vyazovoi> клиента
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: на сервере сеть бутни
<Zverushka> в смысле ваще рандомные , без диапазона вообще ?
<artus> rapidsp, ты уже раз 80й бутаеш сеть ) тебя по ходу сам процес прет )
<rapidsp> ну работало же
<|Lynk|> rapidsp,  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0.
<|Lynk|>                                      может надо было в interface на сервере так же ppp0?
<rapidsp> фуф... ну это ты инет сломал
<|Lynk|> всмысле?
<rapidsp> ifconfig какой щас?
<|Lynk|> на серваке?
<rapidsp> да
<vyazovoi> Zverushka: ну есть какой-нибудь диапазон, посмотри в настройках и все
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554450/
<rapidsp> нормально
<rapidsp> а вот ra0 почему у тебя алрес потерял?
<Zverushka> vyazovoi, в настройках меня ваще не чем не ограничивают, я просто провайдеру хочу звонить и требовать открыть порты а какие не знаю
<|Lynk|> я хз
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: давай interfaces опять смотреть
<vyazovoi> Zverushka: провайдер тебе ничем не поможет. Порты не закрыты, просто если ты сидишь за NAT'ом то нужно транслировать порты с маршрутизатора на твой комп. Кароче тебе стоит почитать, обсуждалось стопицот раз на форумах
<vyazovoi> на тех же трекерах в FAQ всяко есть
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554452/
<artus> вобщето роутеры самипробрасывають порты)
<tenshigo> Nat не так плох...
<vyazovoi> Если у твоего провайдера не заявлены прямые адреса - значит он те ничемне обязан.
<Galaxy2000> а если заявлены кривые ?
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: покажи вывод sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zverushka> нятно, ну х с ним
<|Lynk|> на обоих?
<rapidsp> yf cthdtht
<rapidsp> на сервере
<artus> @voice Zverushka
<rapidsp> ну и ifconfig до кучи потом
<vyazovoi> artus: на входящие соединения - нифика. Если только upnp - дык кто его даст клиентам
<|Lynk|> rapidsp,  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<rapidsp> так... ifconfig
<artus> vyazovoi, ну впринципе да
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554454/
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: терь пингуй со второй машины
<rapidsp> первую
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, каким именно способом?
<rapidsp> на второй машине ping 192.168.1.1
<rapidsp> ну или на первой ping 192.168.1.2
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, нет сети
<|Lynk|> это если пинговать с первой вторую From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<|Lynk|> со второй на первую нет сети
<rapidsp> на второй /etc/init.d/networking restart
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, со второго раза ОК, на первый ошибку выдает
<rapidsp> на второй на wlan0 в ifconfig адрес есть?
<rapidsp> inet addr:
<|Lynk|> да
<rapidsp> ping 192.168.1.1
<rapidsp> со второй
<|Lynk|> попробовал пинг, выдал From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Zverushka> а на кой вы на нетбуке interfaces ковыряете?
<rapidsp> Zverushka: знаешь как в NM ad-hoc настроить?
<Zverushka> ша у вики спрошу что такое ad-hoc, и отвечу
<vyazovoi> rapidsp: подключиться к существующей - без проблем, если вдруг не отображается в меню - подключиться к скрытой и указать essid
<rapidsp> vyazovoi: оно автоматом в ad-hoc переключится?
<vyazovoi> Если не работает - значит дело не в проблемах NM скорее всего, в некоторых wifi-модулях ad-hoc плохо реализовать, в ath5x например в разных версиях по разному всегда работало
<vyazovoi> Если оно видет сеть - оно видит что эта сеть ad-hoc, соответственно подключится в ad-hoc
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: в списке сетей попробуй к Home подключиться
<vyazovoi> я знаю что говорю - у тещи дома так в инет выхожу - там стоит бук с XP на котором я поднял ad-hoc (режим точки доступа виндовый драйвер и не умеет) и подключаюсь в NM
<|Lynk|> да понял
<rapidsp> с NM уже больше года не работал
<Zverushka> прочёл, так вроде nm этот ad-hoc подымат
<rapidsp> буим надеяться
<Zverushka> а чё там за сервак, без gui&
<Zverushka> ?
<rapidsp> кто сказал что без гуи
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, не подключает, мож BSSID прописать в настройках?
<rapidsp> попробуй
<Zverushka> бля, а чё вы тогда тут nm ломати, через него и стройте
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, я не могу hostapd открыть, пишет формат неизвестный
<|Lynk|> в смысле сам конф
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: не нужен он тебе
<|Lynk|> там просто ссид написан, я просто его забыл))
<rapidsp> Zverushka: в инете нет удачных примеров настройки с NM
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: Home же был
<Zverushka> так я шас так инет раздаю, только ешо dhcp сервер прикрутил
<rapidsp> Zverushka: ну поделись тогда
<|Lynk|> так чет я туплю малех, а нафига тогда приписывать бссид в настройках точки хоме если она сама по себе и есть хоме
<rapidsp> я в свое время NM не осилил, все в конфигах - оч удобно и мобильно
<artus> @kban Zverushka 1200 следим за языком
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, и я не знаю как прописать его в формате 00:11:22:33:
<rapidsp> кого куда ты так собрался прописывать?
<sharikoff> artus: https://gist.github.com/746a2c9864d4e5156a1d
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> встало
<artus> хыыы
<artus> и как оно ?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ты сам сказал попробывать написать в настройке точки bssid
<sharikoff> изучаемс...
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: это где в трее сети?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ага
<staff_nowa> On Apache a lot of requests after which falls Apache, which is an alternative to apache ?
<Ragnareg> вечерЪ =)
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: не, не надо
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ну а че тогда делать то?
<rapidsp> это ты с нетбука пытался?
<lamoff> здрасти можно вопрос
<artus> !ask | lamoff
<ubuntuhelp> lamoff: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, что именно? если ты про бссид то да я имел ввиду его но ниче не пытался потому как не знаю как писать
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: а если попробовать также с сервера к Home подключиться?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, а она уже пропала, они постоянно меняются, то пропадают то появляются опять, и самое противное эти кракозябры
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: подключись к скрытой и руками укажи
<lamoff> вопрос такой если в  файле grubа я удалю нижние строчки ни чего страшного?
<artus> а зачем ?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, а я вот не помню там пароль или че нить вводить надо? просто к обычной без защиты нифига
<Ragnareg> lamoff, покажи эти стоки
<lamoff> и еще как мне закатать на диск систему обновленную
<artus> только не сюда )
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: пароль мы не задавали
<artus> а на paste.pro
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ну тогда не дает
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: ok, на сервере sudo iwconfig ra0 essid Home
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: на клиенте sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Home
<lamoff> вопрос: можно ли записать систему на диск в таком виде как она сейчас - обновленная, а потом спокойно  поставить на другой копм
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, сделал
<artus> можно
<lamoff> как
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: попробуй попинговаться
<artus> lamoff, Remastersys
<artus> lamoff, http://it-vertical.blogspot.com/2008/11/remastersys-ubuntu-cd.html
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, на втором выдает ошибку а на первом тупо молчит и все
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: а сами себя то они по этим адресам пингуют?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, второй спокойно а вот первый просто жесть долго думает
<rapidsp> нго пингует?
<|Lynk|> че
<|Lynk|> а понял
<rapidsp> но*
<tatastha-sakti> íå ïîéìó, çàðåãèëñÿ íèê èëè íåò
<ubuntuhelp> tatastha-sakti! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|Lynk|> ждемс
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, неа даже себя не пингует
<lamoff> artus, благо дарю
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: на первом так таки адрес не установлен
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, где и какой
<rapidsp> NM чтоли там все ломает...
<|Lynk|> хз
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: с первого покажи ifconfig
<rapidsp> interfaces там не менял?
<|Lynk|> нет
<|Lynk|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554468/
<Zverushka_che> честно говоря не понял, что я такова сказал
<rapidsp> кудаж оно девается
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, мат ты сказал вот что
<Zverushka_che> это мат? учту
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: еще раз на первом бутни сеть и покажи ifconfig
<Zverushka_che> народ, не терзайте вы интерфейсы, настройте через nm
<rapidsp> Zverushka_che: ну скажи как!
<rapidsp> у меня такой проги в принципе нет
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554470/
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: вот... терь есть адрес
<rapidsp>  |Lynk|: ok, на сервере sudo iwconfig ra0 essid Home
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, есть и пингует себя, но что это доет
<rapidsp>  |Lynk|: на клиенте sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Home
<Zverushka_che> скажку, только печатную медленно, для начало приведете interfaces к исходному виду
<artus> Zverushka_che, если пользовать nm то interfaces там ровным счетом до лампочки
<Zverushka_che> не до лампочки
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, сделал
<artus> и нафиг надо вообще нм при настройке вайфайки? wicd  в руки и 40 сек на настройку
<lamoff> как убрать постоянный вопрос аутентификации
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: пинг попробуй
<Zverushka_che> ну как хотите
<rapidsp> artus: в wicd 2 ифейса работать не будут :)
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, второй не пингует серв
<artus> rapidsp, а нафиг ему на коиенте 2 интерфейса ?
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, а серв все думает
<rapidsp> artus: а мы чем занимаемся? инет раздаем :)
<rapidsp> а... на клиенте...
<rapidsp> ну как вариант
<Zverushka_che> не я так не могу, ваще задачка как 2+2 а её уже час решают
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, уже примерно 5 часов)
<Zverushka_che> раскудрить её
<Ilang> всем привет.
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: по Zverushka_che - в interfaces оставь
<rapidsp> auto lo
<rapidsp> iface lo inet loopback
<Zverushka_che> ага
<rapidsp> остальное закоментируй (#)
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: далее штурвал передаю Zverushka_che :)
<Zverushka_che> дальше по nm ЛКМ , создать новую сеть
<Zverushka_che> новую беспроводную  сеть
<lamoff> Действие требует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников - ну и что а как продолжить
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, погоди яж на двух компах разом
<Zverushka_che> пишешь имя, убираешь шифрование
<Zverushka_che> давай пока на одном, серваке
<Zverushka_che> нептбук по другому надо
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ок
<Zverushka_che> сделал?
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ага
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, но он не подключает хотя должен
<Zverushka_che> по nm ПКМ, изменить соединение
<|Lynk|> потом на изменить созданную сеть, давай шустрей как нить, на одном я делаю быстро
<Zverushka_che> ну извиняй, прописавай ip
<tatastha-sakti> íó-êà
<ubuntuhelp> tatastha-sakti! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, какой именно?
<rapidsp> первый
<Zverushka_che> ну 192.168.2.1 маска 24
<|Lynk|> эээ... а где прописывать то
<Zverushka_che> ipv4
<|Lynk|> метод?
<|Lynk|> потому что без него не даст
<Zverushka_che> какой метод?
<|Lynk|> сам нажми на эту вкладку и выбери общий с другими компьютерами, и возможность поставить ip пропадет
<some1_> не могу расшарить папку по сети. пишет "невозможно изменить права папки"
<Zverushka_che> ну в ручную конечно
<|Lynk|> сделал
<TheThing> Вы не поверите. Занимаюсь делами, подхожу к компу, смотрю на закладку браузера на панели задач и офигеваю - думаю, когда это я успел открыть такое... Развернул - ан нет, все в порядке, про убунту... http://savepic.ru/2186606.png
<Zverushka_che> пременить
<|Lynk|> шлюз не надо?
<Zverushka_che> нет
<|Lynk|> дальше
<Zverushka_che> если не даёт переменить, то шлюз 0.0.0.0
<Zverushka_che> как ?
<ozstr1ker> можноя буду говорить с незарегиным ником мне нужна помощь!
<artus> говори )
<|Lynk|> что переменить то?
<|Lynk|> все ввел все ок
<ozstr1ker> потому что сейчас настраивать ирси клиент нету сил и времени
<Zverushka_che> по нм ЛКМ , подключится к скрытой ... и выбираш свою
<|Lynk|> !ask | ozstr1ker
<ubuntuhelp> ozstr1ker: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Zverushka_che> дай ifconfig
<D4rkMist> шарикоф есть!!??
<some1_> как папку расшарить?
<dashafromomsk> ха шариков
<SergeyIT> у  кого шарики есть, у кого нет... как повезет
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| что у тя?
<D4rkMist> сом в разшарка праой кнопкй
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, 1. Не подключает 2. http://paste.ubuntu.com/554475/
<ozstr1ker> у меня проблема я на флешке принес куча троянов просканил их avg антивирусом он нашел более 16 видов троянов и прочего мусора. Теперь я не знаю как вылечить флешку. Установил avast, зарегился без проблем на год, но ничего не нашел, потом обновляю его и выл
<ozstr1ker> етает ошибка и avast  уже не грузится. Какие мои действия?
<dashafromomsk> ozstr1ker: ты дурак? в Убунту нет вирусов
<D4rkMist> ))
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker:, флешку сжечь
<ozstr1ker> наверное вы не поняли вопроса
<ozstr1ker> ?
<D4rkMist> или кламу скорми
<ozstr1ker> хыхы не вариант)
<artus> @voice dashafromomsk
<some1_> D4rkMist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554477/
<ozstr1ker> Серьезно спрашиваю это важно для меня
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| у тя дрова на вай-фай корректно встали ?
<dashafromomsk> artus: а что это
<ozstr1ker> В Убунту есть все просто вы этого не знаете еще)
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ну да, качнул архив, распаковал, скомпилировалл и поставил, все ок
<artus> ozstr1ker, вормать флешку ) и да, причем тут убунта ?
<ozstr1ker> А мне нужно работать с фалами на ней я ни скопировать ни удалить ничего не могу!
<D4rkMist> оз ты в убунте
<ozstr1ker> конечно
<artus> dashafromomsk, На канале запрещено Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества.
<D4rkMist> ??
<artus> ozstr1ker, под убунтой ты ниче не можеш скопировать?
<D4rkMist> значит качни все файлы в папку
<ozstr1ker> D4rkMist ну да
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| гадом буду, дрова это мозги трут
<D4rkMist> недает??
<dashafromomsk> artus: но это даже я знаю. А он глупости пишет
<D4rkMist> в лине нет троянов!! голова два уха...
<D4rkMist> они ничего незделают тебе
<artus> dashafromomsk, ну это на его совести )
<ozstr1ker> Ребята что нету антивируса у нас который будет личить виндовских червяков
<ozstr1ker> ?
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: а из коробки карточка сама ваще не определилась?
<artus> ozstr1ker, dr.web )
<TheThing> В лине есть эксплоиты... Один такой на этой неделе убил содержимое моего сервака на 3 ТБ.
<D4rkMist> оз! сламав
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, будь кем хочешь но мне нужен вывод инета)) я и так уже пять с половиной часов над этим сижу и как то не оч прикольно слушать что с дровами что то не так, если с ними что то не так скинь мне нормальные
<D4rkMist> clamav
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, неа
<D4rkMist> другого нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> откуда вы вирусы хватаете. первое дело отключить автозапуск. хоть в linux хоть в офтопик. почти все автораны убираются с флешек любым файл менеджером кроме проводника.
<ozstr1ker> вы все так хорошо флудите что не успеваю за ходом ваших мыслей)
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: avast не подходит?
<artus> |Lynk|, у тя ж все подключалось уже
<artus> а причем тут собственно аваст?
<ozstr1ker> TheThing он выдает ошибку после обновления базы!?
<|Lynk|> artus, ага счас, ниче у меня не подключалось((
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| что за сетевуха, зачем сам компилел а не через "Дополнительные драйвера" ?
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: это вопрос или ответ? если вопрос - нет, он у меня нормально обновляется и проверяет вендовирусы.
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: Zverushka_che помоему надо тупо оба хоста перезагрузить :)
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: сорри прочел целиком
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, потому что то что первое нашел то и сделал, у меня инет не через сетевуху а через usb модем, не заметил что протокол ppp0?
<D4rkMist> оз поставть кламав!!
<ozstr1ker> TheThing обновляется, виснет, потом уже не запускается, вылетает ошибка. На его сайте цела эпопея с этой проблемой но я не разобрался
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: аваст еще очень принципиально относится к тому, из-под кого его запускать. например, апдейт из-под рута, а запуск от юзера - не прокатит. и для каждого юзера от требует регу и создает профиль в домашней папке
<ozstr1ker> D4rkMist дай ссылку я посмотрю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> TheThing: название у него есть?
<TheThing> но виснуть - не вис..
<TheThing> JohnDoe_71Rus: у кого?
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| ты что несёшь, на вай -фай карту дрова стоят?
<some1_> спасибо
<ozstr1ker> TheThing да была мысль! надо наверное его под рутом обновить?
<TheThing> под кем ставил - под тем и обновлять
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, а ты сам слушаешь? я же тебе сказал ДА СТОЯТ
<TheThing> под тем и запускать
<TheThing> больше с ним проблем вроде не имел
<Ragnareg> ozstr1ker, поставивь Виртуальную Венду и там проверь
<Zverushka_che> сам компилел, и уверен что всё ок?
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| проверь через Дополнительные драйвера
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, проверил, все ок
<ozstr1ker> TheThing ставил под рутом, а как теперь обновить его базу под рутом это не простая задача для меня
<ozstr1ker> Ragnareg у меня нету ее дистрибутива
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: я у автора не спрашивал, пока думаю, писать заяву в милицию или нет. он сломал веб-сайт и оттутад запустил скрипт с rm -rf )
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| и как ты проверил? бало бы ок, оно уже подключилось бы
<Ragnareg> она весит 200 метров)
<ozstr1ker> доперла тупая голова
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: название пехапе-эксплоита меня как-то меньше всего волновало
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| сколько линуху юзаш?
<Ragnareg> ozstr1ker, у тебя же анлим?
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, молча, ты вроде собирался помочь а не причитать на меня, ну дак помогай раз собрался
<ozstr1ker> Ragnareg анлим
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, новичок
<ozstr1ker> Ragnareg но смысла в виртуалке не вижу
<artus> |Lynk|, отсюда ставил дрова ? http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWA-525/Drivers/Linux/
<|Lynk|> artus, да
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| вот я и говорю что, беда в дровах , сегодня така же хрень у мня под дебианом была
<Ragnareg> ozstr1ker, ну с вирусами играцо в Ubuntu, это экзотическая задача
<D4rkMist> а у нас матрица идет!!!
<D4rkMist> по новомуканалу))
<D4rkMist> тожА про линукс))
<artus> D4rkMist, поздравляю
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ну дак помоги тогда решить, если не сложно конечно
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: обновлять под рутом - попробуй запускать обновлялку через sudo ;-)
<ozstr1ker> TheThing да. только правильную команду надо узнать)
<Ragnareg> man avast, может что то типо такого?
<Ragnareg> как он ваще запускается
<D4rkMist> аваст есть под лину??
<Zverushka_che>  так то dwa-510 из коробки подхватывается, 525 силино отличается, проверь дрова через Дополнительные драйвера
<D4rkMist> нещнал..
<D4rkMist> незнал
<ozstr1ker> Ragnareg да ман на удивление есть!
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, где эти Доп дрова?
<TheThing> ozstr1ker: и сорри, там пара постав выше не тебе была. а на апдейтер там по-моему отдельной командой
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| система - администрирование
<ozstr1ker> эээ еще раз
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| у тя гном?
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, и там есть только Драйверы устройств
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, aда
<|Lynk|> да*
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| наверно оно, у тя какой дистрибутив ?
<|Lynk|> 10,04
<artus> |Lynk|, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=95232.msg928674#msg928674 на, читай и делай
<|Lynk|> artus, спс, хоть что то дельное за последние пять часов увидел)
<artus> |Lynk|, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=95232.msg943491#msg943491  чтоб далеко не ходить
<artus> |Lynk|, если б ты для начала сказал что ты дрова сам собирал, уже б давно закончил )
<|Lynk|> artus, уже заметил, щас буду разбираться, ток есть маленькая проблема, у меня х64 а по первой ссылке х86
<Zverushka_che> artus а самому догадаться  =)
<artus> |Lynk|, по второй "Запустил DWA-525 под Kubuntu 10.10 (2.6.35-23) AMD64."
<D4rkMist> у х64 разрядной системы есть приимущества ??
<artus> Zverushka_che, да они так мило что то настраивали ) не хотел мешать )
<|Lynk|> artus, да вот и думаю...
<SergeyIT> D4rkMist приимуществ нет
<|Lynk|> D4rkMist, есть если у тебя больше 3 гигов оперативы ну и там остальное извини перечислять не буду так как есть по важнее дела
<Zverushka_che> D4rkMist  32 история уже
<D4rkMist> линк  какие дела в субботу вечером
<|Lynk|> SergeyIT, в поддержке польшего кол-ва оперативы плюс легкие изменения и на 50% больше глюков)
<D4rkMist> линк над ем сейчас работаешь?
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| ты дрова собирай
<SergeyIT> Lynk, ты про прЕимуществах, а он о чем-то другом )
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, можно как нить без советов?
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| ты сам просил
<|Lynk|> D4rkMist, читай последние 5 часов лога канала и поймешь)
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, я имею ввиду тупых советов
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| как раз по теме
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| самый дельный, соберёшь дрова, будет те счастье
<D4rkMist> ))
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, artus http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 тут нет 2.4.1.0, уже есть 2.4.1.1
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ты не первый кто так говоришь но мое счастье лежит сзади меня, это матрас подушка и одеяло
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| ну вот по теме сборки я совсем не силён, себе кое как соберу а вот помочь ...
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, мде, жаль, ну в принципе скомпилировать и установить то я спокойно могу, я не могу тока в пакет собрать
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| в deb &
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ага
<ozstr1ker> и под рутом такая борода avast! engine failed to reinitialize after database upgrade.
<rapidsp> checkinstall
<ozstr1ker> The application will terminate now
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| я не вникал, но зачем в деб собирать ?
<ozstr1ker> коли тут никто с авастом дела не имел тогда надо шерстить на англиском все
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| ты не чё не путаш?
<ozstr1ker> нету у него консольной командф апдейта
<ozstr1ker> я запустил gui вариант под рутом
<rapidsp> Zverushka_che: через деб - более корректный путь - приложение будет зарегистрировано
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, с деб пакетом проще потом снести, вместо того чтобы вспоминать название и через терминал сносить можно просто через установочник и снести
<ozstr1ker> обновил и вот та же фигня
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| ты не прав, не тот случай
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, и то что сказал rapidsp
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, случай не тот не спорю но я имею ввиду в общем
<rapidsp> но сейчас этим можно не загоняться :)
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, для "базовых" пакетов а не дров и подобному
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, ага, главное поставить и настроить а остальное потом)
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| не первый год замужем, в курсе
<Zverushka_che> =)
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, ну вот) лан меня временно нет, ушел понимать русские буквы снова)
<HoHkaJIoJI> Ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, ó ìåíÿ âîçíèêëà òàêàÿ ïðîáëåìà, ïðè çàïóñêå äèñêà óáóíòó è âõîäå â çàãðóçêó áåç óñòàíîâêè èëè â óñòàíîâêó óáóíòó, ÎÑ ïðîñòî íåâèäåò âèäåîàäàïòåð.
<ubuntuhelp> HoHkaJIoJI! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| удачи, ехидный смех за кадром =)
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, доржешся когда нить это точно))
<ozstr1ker> а как такое может быть что в снаптике не видно аваста а в програмном центре видно и удаляемо?
<rapidsp> никак
<Guest26298> íàðîä
<D4rkMist> нет гость
<Guest26298> Ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, ó ìåíÿ âîçíèêëà òàêàÿ ïðîáëåìà, ïðè çàïóñêå äèñêà óáóíòó è âõîäå â çàãðóçêó áåç óñòàíîâêè èëè â óñòàíîâêó óáóíòó, ÎÑ ïðîñòî íåâèäåò âèäåîàäàïòåð.
<ubuntuhelp> Guest26298! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<D4rkMist> 2628 неверная кодировка
<zaya> кто может помочь с проблемами при подключении внешних устройств?
<ozstr1ker> и как всегда ответ вроде уже обсосали и выплюнули сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=91288.0
<ozstr1ker> в последний момент вспоминаю про форум
<ozstr1ker> а вы шо рыбы
<ozstr1ker> хы)
<D4rkMist> зая что за устройства
<D4rkMist>  мы жа не телепатопузики!
<zaya> да я вообще не уверен был, что здесь есть кто-то ))
<rapidsp> только бы не вифи
<artus> !ask | zaya
<ubuntuhelp> zaya: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| кстати, когда 1.5 годка таму назад я 510 мне такие танцы нужны были шоб её как точку доступа пустить, а в режиме точка- точка и коробчатые дрова шли
<Bitkovski> Парни, чё зделать чтобы форум как сайт был, по ширине?
<D4rkMist> ??
<Bitkovski> блин
<black_cat> бгг
<rapidsp> у меня 520я - тд работает с коробочными дровами :)
<Bitkovski> ща
<artus> Bitkovski, задавать вопросы на соответствующих каналах
<D4rkMist> контрл плюс))
<D4rkMist> пробывал??
<Bitkovski> artus: когда сервак на Ubuntu вопросы задают тут
<Guest26298> Подскажите пожалуйста, у меня возникла такая проблема, при запуске диска убунту и входе в загрузку без установки или в установку убунту, ОС просто невидет видеоадаптер.
<zaya> я недавно, очень недавно в ubuntu, поэтому ещё не вник, что и как, а проблемы по мелочи уже возникают - не распознает dvd-болванку для записи (opensuse хотел)
<Bitkovski> Guest26298: опа, 10.10?
<artus> @voice Bitkovski
<D4rkMist> попробуй другую болванку
<Guest26298> нед 10.04
<artus> Bitkovski, вопросы задают касательно убунту а не по поводу ширины форума !
<D4rkMist> может есть возможность в вашем ауле поставь другой дискописатель
<Bitkovski> понял, понял
<HoHkaJIoJI> òàê ÷òî ìíå äåëàòü, ôîðòî÷êà ãàâíÿøêà=(
<D4rkMist> битковски контрл плюс пробывал??
<D4rkMist> нонка нет!!
<Bitkovski> Guest26298: на 10.04 небыло, вот на 10.10 есть такое
<Guest26298> так что мне делать? форточка гавняшка
<D4rkMist> убунта рулит вот уже много лет
<Bitkovski> Guest26298: попробуй 10.10, на другом ядре должно завестись
<artus> HoHkaJIoJI, use utf8
<D4rkMist> добропожаловать!!
<D4rkMist> артус!?
<artus> D4rkMist, ?
<Bitkovski> Guest26298: у меня на 35 тупо видео не определяет, потому на 10.04 и сижу
<D4rkMist> а у меня ср1251
<rapidsp> Guest26298: тип карточки в поиск на форуме
<zaya> nero+zver дают результат на том же приводе, brasero+ubuntu - нет
<rapidsp> zver - зло реальное
<Bitkovski> О, кто на 10.04 ФТП поднимал???
<D4rkMist> неважно зло незло значит привод рабочий
<D4rkMist> я поднимал
<D4rkMist> профтап рулит
<D4rkMist> профтап рулитпрофтп
<rapidsp> не факт
<D4rkMist> ProFTP
<D4rkMist>  как по мне)
<artus> !enter | D4rkMist
<ubuntuhelp> D4rkMist: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Bitkovski> а по мне дык всёравно, не хотит. 2 недели бьёмся
<D4rkMist> да знаюзнаю так путктуация сохраняется)
<Bitkovski> даже телнет не прослушивает
<D4rkMist> поставь вебмин
<D4rkMist> с ним полегче будет !! я так делаю всегда!!
<rapidsp> D4rkMist: теперь у тебя знаки препинания дублируются ))
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, круто, теперь после установки пакета у меня вообще в NM перестали точки отображаться, крутая инструкция
<zaya> есть желание сэкономить всеобщее время и получить собств опыт, кто может сказать, чем в ubuntu (xfce) посмотреть перечень устр-в (подобно диспетчеру задач в винде), или подскажите, как поставить tweak
<D4rkMist> а кто сейчас старший на канале!?? можно спросить
<inkvizitor68sl> zaya, sudo lsghw
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<artus> zaya, lspci
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo lshw
<zaya> *заранее благодарен за развернутые ответы
<inkvizitor68sl> !lsgw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lsgw'
<inkvizitor68sl> !lshw
<ubuntuhelp> Команда lshw покажет Вам какие железячки стоят у Вашего компьтера.
<Zverushka_che>  Lynk ну не я её дая, и не факт что дело не в тебе
<D4rkMist> зай я вчера снес эту гадость поставил гнома вот именно иза такой ситуации
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты судоку решил?
<zaya> так гном - это же раб стол только или нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ээ?
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, какое дело может быть во мне? открыть распакованную папку в терминале и ввести make make install? просто опупеть какое дело тяжелое
<Zverushka_che>  Lynk а ты про какие точки?
<rapidsp> Lynk: а modprobe ?
<D4rkMist> <zaya> нет это граф оболочка
<Zverushka_che>  Lynk а зависимости, ты ваще набор для компиляции поставил ?
<zaya> ну я примерно про это и говорю)))
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, у меня перестал отображаться роутер и соответственно точки доступа, а в WNM все ок работает
<D4rkMist> )))еще вчера на ноуте стояло хфсе сегодня гномик мой любимый))
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, все поставилось без ошибок, если бы чего то не хватало он бы сказал, проверено
<zaya> lshw - в терминале только? нельзя через граф интерфейс что-то поделать?
<Lynk> rapidsp, делал
<Zverushka_che>  Lynk не те дрова значит
<zaya> *гномик - прожорливый?
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, еще раз тебе говорю в др проге все нормально а вот через стандартный nm тупо не видит
<D4rkMist> а якже!
<D4rkMist> 230 метров при переустановки сожрал
<Zverushka_che>  Lynk извеняй не понял
<zaya> а уменя кормить особо не чем, боюсь - prescott+1Gb (((
<Lynk> ты меня совсем за идиота принимаешь, на посмотри сам и скажи какие надо? http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<D4rkMist> линк без оскорблений прошу!!
<D4rkMist> все сдесь белые умные люди!!
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, за последнее сообщ извини просто ты медленно печатаешь а я шустро соображаю и реагирую)
<D4rkMist> допинг??
<D4rkMist> наркет наверн..
<Lynk> D4rkMist, ага, лан я с правилами насчет оскорбления других не спорю но щас то я про себя сказал))
<D4rkMist> ок
<rapidsp> Lynk: в ifconfig -a ra0 видна?
<Lynk> rapidsp, да, его именно нм не воспринимает а так он норм пашет хоть пока с точкой через другую прогу и не разобрался
<zaya> ubuntu может дать две оболочки попеременно использовать (гном - хфсе?)
<rapidsp> а что за другая прога?
<Lynk> rapidsp, Wicd Network Manager
<Zverushka_che> Lynk я дико изменяюсь, но как то не верится что сетевуха работает а nm её не видит , ты точно в nm "безпроводня связь " не убрал?
<rapidsp> Lynk: когда wicd ставишь - NM автоматом удаляется
<Zverushka_che> и ли так =)
<rapidsp> Zverushka_che: NM просто нет теперь :)
<Zverushka_che> Lynk верни
<Lynk> странно, он полностью функционирует с модемом потому что удален?
<rapidsp> Lynk: так это wicd у тебя соединился
<rapidsp> или я чегото не понимаю...
<Lynk> rapidsp, я имею ввиду что интерфейс возможность настройки есть а он все равно удален?
<rapidsp> раньше они друг друга взаимоисключали
<Lynk> хех, видимо это было раньше
<Lynk> щас проверю
<rapidsp> ps aux|grep network
<Lynk> никуда он не делся
<Lynk> lynk      3010  0.0  0.0   7644   940 pts/0    R+   23:41   0:00 grep --color=auto network
<Zverushka_che> Lynk раньше любое изменение  interfaces nm убивало
<Zverushka_che>  
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, я говорю видимо это было раньше
<Zverushka_che> покажи interfaces
<pushkin> Добрый вечер
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, врядли там что то изменилось
<rapidsp> d k.,jv ckexft 'nj ,eltn uhtvexfz cvtcm
<rapidsp> ой
<rapidsp> в любом случае это гремучая смесь
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, там все осталось как и было
<pushkin> есть проблемка весь инет перерыл но не нашел ответа гуру помогите, после обновления пропало все с главного меню
<Zverushka_che> Lynk шас если в interfaces интерфейс используется то nm с ним работать не могёт
<Zverushka_che> Lynk точно, проверь
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, блин я те реально говорю ниче не изменилось, все как было так и осталось, все робит и хватит меня доставать со своими проверь, не слепой, там всего две строки как было изначально
<Zverushka_che> Lynk я всё по глупому варианту, если по nm ЛКМ, то там есть "Беспроводная связь "
<Zverushka_che> ?
<Zverushka_che> Lynk сори правой
<Lynk> нету
<rapidsp> я так думаю, NM уже нет, а в трее просто nm-aplet висит
<ozstr1ker> получилось запустить аваст все работает
<ozstr1ker> и от себя скажу смысла в нем мало
<Lynk> rapidsp, я через синаптик проверил, все есть включая плагины апплет и доп библиотеки
<ozstr1ker> достаточно одного agv он укажет на файлы которые надо удалить и все здоровы
<ozstr1ker> просто файлы они то скрытые
<rapidsp> Lynk: все ж таки попробуй apt-get install network-manager, хуже не будет
<Zverushka_che> Lynk и удали wicd, может что то блокирует
<Lynk> rapidsp, вот докопались то до него, есть на убедись Уже установлена самая новая версия network-manager.
<ozstr1ker> кстати очень полезно работать таким антивирусом по сети.
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, лан щас попробую
<Zverushka_che> Lynk и я думаю ребутнуть надобно
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, погоди дай удалю и потом ребутну
<Zverushka_che> Lynk естественно , иначе какой смысла
<rapidsp> и на хрена они так зделали... глюки ж гарантированы
<Zverushka_che> правят вроде по тихой
<Lynk>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0.
<Lynk> в интерфейсе все норм, проверил еще раз, что за ...
<Zverushka_che> Lynk ребутни, нм такой зверь
<Lynk> вот терь все ок
<Zverushka_che> Lynk поехали дальше?
<Lynk> и замолчали, мне кто нить ДОпоможет аль как
<Lynk> ну давай попробуем, тока вот как с нерабочим nm
<jah-man> всем доброй ночи, кто нибудь пользуется pcsx2? можете помочь с настройкой? после запуска игры из образа вылетает...:(
<Zverushka_che> Lynk а что ок то тогда ?
<Lynk> то что хотя бы сам роутер пашет, а нм это нм ты сам говорил, я вот думаю мож стоит комп ребутнуть для удостоверения в удалении вцида
<Zverushka_che> Lynk я сто то не понял, какой роутер?
<jah-man> people?
<NoOova> ПРоверка я читабелен?
<Zverushka_che> NoOova да
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, блин ну адаптер, не тупи а прошу тебя, и так мозги плохо варят, короче я в перезагрузке)
<jah-man> NoOova, yeah
<NoOova> jah-man: Yeah man!
 * NoOova use qutim windows irc plugin
<jah-man> NoOova, :D извращенец.
<NoOova> народ а поквотите меня плиз
<jah-man> NoOova, щито?
<NoOova> хм... черта какаято появилась после ника. я думал поди выделяет где квотили
<NoOova> так то норм ваще
<NoOova> народ кто биос обновлял на eeepc?
<jah-man> NoOova, а зачем тебе?
<denis> Приветствую, кто знает хороший браузер samba компьютеров в сети?
<Zverushka_che> Lynk ну как ?
<NoOova> denis: WINS сервер )))
<denis> что за WINS сервер
<NoOova> WINDOWS internet name system
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, никак, все так же, щас кое что попробую и вернусь
<NoOova> типа днс только по net-bios
<san4o> Lynk: как вариант еще есть такая альтернатива НМ http://itmages.ru/image/view/2395/1fef2a
<NoOova> вобщем глюков с сетевым окружением не будет
<NoOova> будеш видеть всех и быстро
<denis> ага
<NoOova> только надо поднять и настроить
<denis> понятно
<NoOova> желательно с dhcp
<NoOova> чтобы всё автоконфигурировалось
<denis> а если я не шлюз
<denis> т.е. мой комп не шлюз
<NoOova> а вообще есть консольная тулза какаято
<Zverushka_che> Lynk вебмин что то не то , hostapd я думаю то
<NoOova> типа lssmb
<NoOova> или чтото подобное
<denis> да хотелось, чтоудь с мордой-ниб
<NoOova> но это всё на бродкастах работает, жуть
<NoOova> ну а просто сетевое окружение не работает?
<denis> какое сетево
<denis> е
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, я вот думал предложить снести его а то напрягает он меня
<NoOova> ну
<denis> у меня thunar
<NoOova> это что за зверь?
<denis> это стандартный ФМ в XFCE
<NoOova> хм часу
<NoOova> xfce
<denis> там нет такой фишки
<NoOova> блин не знаю. в гноме есть браузер рабочей группы
<denis> в nautilus
<denis> &
<Zverushka_che> Lynk в инет кем выходить?
<NoOova> denis: не знаю сверху там в меню переход
<NoOova> часть он наутилуса или нет- хз
<denis> значит в nautilus
<toxa> упривет усем :)
<denis> вот wins сервер, как к нему обращаются компьютеры?
<denis> для dns есть какой-то статический ip
<NoOova> ага система такая
<denis> а для wins разве есть?
<NoOova> не. лучше знаеш как сделать. но это примитивно
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, нм-ом)
<toxa> а может кто подскажет почему ubuntu-server 10.10 не хочет ставиться в kvm на диск формата qcow2 ?
<NoOova> 1 сервак на нём днс дхцп и винс. дхцп выдаёт всем айпишники, и адреса днс и винс серверов
<NoOova> но это плохо с точки зрения масштабируемости
<Zverushka_che> Lynk а кого снести ?
<NoOova> надо распределять както если сеть большая
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, рщыефзв
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, hostapd
<jah-man> кто поможет pcsx2 настроить? Т_т
<Zverushka_che> Lynk а отн у тя то же стоит?
<Lynk> конечно, а с rapidsp я кого мурижил то, именно его
<Zverushka_che> Lynk его сочетании  с nm я не пробовал
<Bitkovski> Лана, всем спойной ночи, пойду я спать
<Zverushka_che> Lynk не видел не одного упоминания
<Zverushka_che> Lynk а что у тя в /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, я тебе не про упоминание и подобное а про то что настройки его могут как то повлиять
<Zverushka_che> Lynk я понял
<Zverushka_che> Lynk а может у тя сеть уже up ?
<Zverushka_che> Lynk нетбуком не пробовал поискать
<Zverushka_che> ?
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554499/
<Lynk> xtuj&
<Lynk> чего?
<Lynk> нету ничего
<Zverushka_che> Lynk ты в /etc/default/hostapd   RUN_DAEMON="yes"
<Zverushka_che> DAEMON_CONF="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf" раскоментировал?
<Lynk> я там вообще не был
<artus> народ, вы когда уже этот нещасный инет поднимете то ?
<rapidsp> Zverushka_che: а вы опять хотите hostapd поднять?
<Lynk> видимо никогда
<Zverushka_che> значит hostapd у тя и не работает
<artus> 9й час развлекаетесь)
<Zverushka_che> rapidsp да я уже не знаю что хочу
<rapidsp> artus: ну покажи как надо :)
<rapidsp> Lynk: снеси hostapd? vj;tn jy djle venbn
<artus> да ну вас) вам же видимо по приколу )
<rapidsp> Lynk: снеси hostapd, может он воду мутит
<artus> не хочу вам кайф обламывать )
<Zverushka_che> rapidsp да он не запущен
<Lynk> artus, да не говори, я последний раз так сидел хз когда)
<artus> Lynk, у тя вайфайка работает то вообще ?
<Zverushka_che> мня сутки на примерно то же потратил
<artus> Lynk, хоть к чемуто цепляетцо?
<Zverushka_che> artus отвечу за него НЕТ
<Lynk> artus, как факт наличия устройства и то что он видит точки то да работает
<rapidsp> wicd удалили?
<artus> Lynk, а подключитцо куда нить пробовал?
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, ну и куда ты лезешь? работает он просто nm выкабенивается
<Lynk> artus, нет открытых и своих точек
<User245[web]> Народ нужна помощь.
<artus> Lynk, у тебя 2 девайса с вайфайкой, попробуй точка-точка соединить их
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, ты че тУпишь? он работает но в нм не отображается и это единственное на данный момент отклонение от того что было, выдавать инет он так и не хочет
<User245[web]> После обновления до версии ubuntu 10.04 система перестала грузится
<Lynk> artus, не вышло, пробовали
<User245[web]> что  делать кто подскажет?
<Zverushka_che> Lynk то что он есть при запросе iwconf  не значит что он работает
<artus> и это вместо того чтоб взять роутер и не паритцо )
<User245[web]> Кто сталкивался с проблемами после обновления?
<Zverushka_che> artus не наш метод
<artus> User245[web], все )
<User245[web]> Это понятно
<artus> User245[web], а в убунте темболее )
<User245[web]> до версии 10.04
<User245[web]> у меня busybox грузится
<rapidsp> я не сталкивался
<User245[web]> b yt gjqve xnj  ltkfnm
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, а то что он работает через другой менеджер тоже не показатель его работы, хватит спорить он РАБОТАЕТ
<User245[web]> не пойму что делать
<User245[web]> может кто то сталкивался?
<Zverushka_che> извеняюсь, iwconfig
<Lynk> artus, у меня денег на роутер нет, а инет для нетбука нужен достаточно срочно
<Zverushka_che> ну значит в ност апд
<User245[web]> прокси сервак подними
<go8765> всем привет.есть вопрос - поставил пикасу - по этому методу http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-install-picasa-36-in-ubuntu.html и вконце там написано - не нажимать places - а я случайно нажал - и пикаса перевтала загружаться
<artus> go8765, ну и все ) сам виноват )
<artus> тебя ж чесно предупредили )
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, ну дак что сносить этот хостапд?
<rapidsp> кароче либо wicd, либо NM, либо конфиги. любое их сочетание смерельно
<Zverushka_che> Lynk без магических RUN_DAEMON="yes" и DAEMON_CONF="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf" он и не заработает
<Zverushka_che> нет
<go8765> artus: меня - сейчас больше интересует как её вылечить :)
<artus> гуглить)
<rapidsp> Lynk: снеси, хуже не будет
<Lynk> rapidsp, надеюсь наоборот лучше
<User245[web]> Народ кто поможет справится с траблой возникшей после обновления до версии 10.04&
<go8765> artus: проблема я так понимаю решается сносам установок запуска - на стандартные ?
<ozstr1ker> подскажите
<go8765> artus: но проблема в том что я её конфига не могу найти ?
<artus> go8765, да понятия не имею ) так же как понятия не имею зачем вообще нужна пикаса
<Zverushka_che> Lynk ну пробуй, но вряд ли, не запущенная прога ни как не повлияет
<ozstr1ker> мне как то тут давал артус скрип который мне в терминале отображал рабочие прокси серверы вот я его потерял ( ксть у кого что нить наподобие
<go8765> artus: для веб альбомов ?
<artus> ггг
<Lynk> Zverushka_che, я в перезагрузке
<artus> go8765, они не нужны )
<Zverushka_che> Lynk ок
<go8765> artus: по-подробнее
<User245[web]> Народ кто поможет справится с траблой возникшей после обновления до версии 10.04? При  при последующей загрузке пишет, что то про BusyBox.....
<NoOova> =)))
<ozstr1ker> мне надо протестить удаленный vnc на втором компе
<NoOova> BusyBox это интерпретатор встроенный в яжро?
<NoOova> и в него вылетает если баш не грузится?
<User245[web]> ну как бы да...
<go8765> artus: прикинь - самое смешное - что у меня на соседней вкладке уже открыто - как это вылечить (случайно :) )
<ozstr1ker> меня услышали умы)
<User245[web]> Ну что в силе ктонить помоч?
<Zverushka_che>  |Lynk| не помогло?
<|Lynk|> artus, через сколько профиль выходит после отключения от сети?
<artus> |Lynk|, куда выходит? ))
<artus> а ... по таймауту? мин 5ть
<User245[web]> Народ кто поможет справится с траблой возникшей после обновления до версии 10.04? При  при последующей загрузке пишет, что то про BusyBox.....
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, нет, я вот подумываю старый драйвер поставить обратно, он мне больше нравился
<rapidsp> User245[web]: ну не знает никто, попробуй погуглить
<User245[web]> в гугле ответ найти не поолучилось
<User245[web]> поэтому и спрашиваю сдесь
<User245[web]> думал может сдесь смогут помоч
<rapidsp> ну а здесь что? лучшие умы уже полдня вифи настраивают :)
<User245[web]> хы х
<san4o> User245[web]: ну если чтото пишет и ты ему чтото напиши  .....
<User245[web]> это понятно
<User245[web]> ...
<User245[web]> полюбому сдесь кто то сталкивался с моей проблемой
<User245[web]> 3-ий день не могу победить =(
<|Lynk|> artus, я отключился от канала и как видишь повторно по зареганым ником не смог зайти так как он еще не отключился, вот и интересно через сколько он соображает
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, нет
<san4o> User245[web]: может и сталкивался, но проблемы ты вроде как и не описал ...
<rapidsp> |Lynk|: а ты по quit выходи
<User245[web]> Проблема в отм, что.....
<skrishi> User245[web]: ты напиши проблемму... что конкретно пишет он
<Zverushka_che> не по теме это
<User245[web]> Обновился до версии 10.04
<|Lynk|> rapidsp, не помогает, пробовал
<rapidsp> хм...
<User245[web]> Система попросила перезагрузится
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| что делать думаш?
<artus> !ghost | |Lynk|
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ghost | |Lynk|'
<User245[web]> После чего при загрузке выдает ошибку мол  что то ////busybox
<artus> !ghost | "|Lynk|"
<ubuntuhelp> "|Lynk|": Если в IRC Ваш зарегистрированный ник уже используется, то Вы можете заставить его покинуть сервер, набрав /msg nickserv ghost username password
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, я думаю только то что вы 9 часов тупо попусту парили мозг и то что походу нафиг мне это не надо, сам поищу
<User245[web]> Вот что то в этом роде.
<skrishi> User245[web]: а что именно оно выдаёт сказать можешь?
<|Lynk|> artus, спс, надо буит обязательно запомнить
<User245[web]> могу скрин показать
<skrishi> лава
<skrishi> User245[web]: давай
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| незнай, в общем я так и сделал
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, как?
<User245[web]> skrishi вот только как тебе скрин показать....
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk|сам искал, полтора года тому назад.  просто что хостапд, что нм подымают вай-фай на ура
<skrishi> User245[web]: сюда кинь
<go8765> artus: так я так и не понял - почему веб альбомы не нужны ?
<artus> go8765, по определению
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| и я не думаю что 525 от 510 так разительно отличаются, хотя не уверен
<rapidsp> ибо все дело в смеси менеджеров :)
<skrishi> User245[web]: блин, ты ссылку сюда кинь, а не место где оно у тебя там валяется (((((
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, я хз но думаю как появятся деньги куплю нормальный роутер а этот на черный (оооооооочень черный) день оставлю
<User245[web]> =)
<skrishi> User245[web]: загрузи его куданить и кинь сюда ссылку на него
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| не верное решение
<Zverushka_che>  rapidsp я их не мешал один на дестоке, другой на сервере
<go8765> artus: понятней мне не стало ? :)
<rapidsp> Zverushka_che: так тут то и NM и wicd...
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, htitybt ghbybvfnm vyt
<Zverushka_che>  rapidsp ну это уже другой вопрос
<|Lynk|> Zverushka_che, решение принимать мне
<rapidsp> у меня помню hostapd резко заработал как только NM грохнул :)
<Zverushka_che> |Lynk| ни кто и не спорит
<go8765> artus: по какому определению - (пикаса - я ещё могу понять - из-за того что вайн - а веб альбомы почему ? )
<artus> а ты еще и в вайне ???? мда....
<User245[web]> skrishi ну что?
<go8765> artus: я 3.8 поставил
<go8765> artus: без вайна 3.8 нет
<skrishi> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=7f5b9d6b67c812a8def65f03803ba417
<skrishi> это его трабл типо
<sharikoff> я знаю кто придумал dhcp
<User245[web]> ну хз, не грузится как бы....
<sharikoff> это был чел который один раз попробовал настроить сеть в солярке
<artus> sharikoff, ыыы... все так печалльно ?
<sharikoff> 4 часа коту под хвост.. но заработало
<sharikoff> dhcp с пол пинка заводится
<rapidsp> седня прям сетевой день :)
<sharikoff> а для статики надо создать около 5 файлов
<sharikoff> самому
<sharikoff> =)
<Zverushka_che> sharikoff забавно
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, там всё в один
<rapidsp> User245[web]: тебе помоему груб надо лечить
<User245[web]> skrishi ну что есть какие нибудь мысли?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<User245[web]> хм
<sharikoff> что в один?
<User245[web]> да вроде все с ним нормально
<skrishi> User245[web]: вот думаю )))
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, файл)
<User245[web]> самое интересное
<User245[web]> я ничего не делал
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ой не факт
<User245[web]> тупо обновил
<sharikoff> ибо я щас сделал 5
<User245[web]> до версии 10.04
<Zverushka_che> sharikoff и каких, так ради интереса
<skrishi> User245[web]: странно.. такое ощущение что тебя на половине настройки обрубило
<sharikoff> ifconfig vr0 up -это пол дела
<sharikoff> надо  ifconfig vr0 plumb а потом только ап
<Zverushka_che>  sharikoff а где файлы?
<sharikoff> Zverushka_che: /etc/hostname.vr0 и еще 2 интерфейса
<sharikoff> + редактирование всякой мульки типа /etc/inet/hosts
<sharikoff> и nsswitch.conf чтоб днс запахал
<sharikoff> как то так..
<sharikoff> буим крутить дальше...
<Zverushka_che>  sharikoff  ну днс и у нас не лучше
<sharikoff> лучше
<sharikoff> написал его в /etc/resilv.conf да и фсе
<sharikoff> *resolv
<sharikoff> щас попробуем замутить апач
<Farino_O> hi
<Zverushka_che>  sharikoff ещё один глупый вопрос, а зачем нужна платная unix подобная ос, я тупо не знаю на кой эта солярка
<sharikoff> Zverushka_che: платная только поддержка
<sharikoff> как рхел
<Zverushka_che> sharikoff я что то слыхал что оракул даёт только месяц её поюзать а потом или деньги или нелегально
<sharikoff> я хочу заюзать ихние хваленые зоны
<sharikoff> Zverushka_che: нам ли бояться =))
<artus> Zverushka_che, а больше месяца никто без поддержки не выживал просто )
<sharikoff> Zverushka_che: просто если работать почесному то имхо шеф купит а для дома для семьи и так сойдет
<sharikoff> для опытов
<Zverushka_che> о не, для дома убунта, даже дебиан нах
<sharikoff> ну.. не для десктопа конечно.. так.. системничек шуршит в уголке
<artus> @voice Zverushka_che
<sharikoff> никому не мешает
<Zverushka_che> "режим (+v Zverushka_che) установлен ubuntuhelp" это что значит
<Zverushka_che> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> 1v
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Zverushka_che> и это нельзя, жуть
<NoOova> Zverushka_che: милости просим если чтото не нравится
<NoOova> читайте рули
<Zverushka_che> NoOova куда?
<NoOova> в /dev/null
<Zverushka_che> а с чем связанна такая борьба за чистоту русского языка? я вроде не кого не оскорблял, нецензурным словом вроде то же не считается
<artus> здесь считаетцо
<sharikoff> Zverushka_che: поверь разбираться себе дороже
<Zverushka_che> а если это слово хрен а не то что вы подумали , что вполне литературно
<artus> Zverushka_che, а если будет продолжение обсуждения действий модератора неа канале то наказание будет невпример строже )
<Zverushka_che> да так, просто вроде мой обычный лексикон, а тут на и бан
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а чем еще тя удивить то?
<skrishi> artus, sharikoff, вы можете помочь?
<artus> неа
<skrishi> чо совсем? )
<artus> угу)
<SergeyIT> поможите люди добрые (
<skrishi> чо совсем совсем ниможете помочь, даже просто посмотреть на картинку и сказать что делать? ))))
<User245[web]>  кто  помоч сможет? http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=7f5b9d6b67c812a8def65f03803ba417
<sharikoff> жалуйся
<skrishi> вот он жалуется )))
<skrishi> чо у него с его ящиком?
<sharikoff> диск отвалился
<sharikoff> жесткий
<User245[web]> как его обратно присоединить?
<User245[web]> На месте жесткий
<User245[web]> винда грузится
<artus> skrishi, гг, а ты типа словечко сначала замолвить решил? )
<sharikoff> открываешь крыжку
<sharikoff> и шевелишь разьемы
<sharikoff> ты диск не менял?
<User245[web]> еще раз повторяю
<User245[web]> hdd пашет
<User245[web]> винда грузится
<sharikoff> grub-update
<sharikoff> и ребут
<skrishi> artus: ну блин.. я погуглил.. всё нормальное на иностранном, а я в английском не бум бум
<User245[web]> данная ошибка появилась после обновления с 9.10 до 10.04
<SergeyIT> User245[web], злобны вин  вирус захватил диск
<parfux> что за ошибка?
<User245[web]> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=7f5b9d6b67c812a8def65f03803ba417
<artus> User245[web], грузисо с ливки, и проверяеш uuid дисков и в встабе )
<User245[web]> ха ха
<artus> *f
<User245[web]> что сделать и как?
<parfux> а нельзя без UUID?
<User245[web]> по подробнее если можно.
<artus> неа)
<parfux> почему?
<artus> патаму что в 10.04 глючный граб)
<parfux> хм
<artus> и он нифига не разу с первого раза адекватно uuid не угадывает)
<skrishi> sharikoff: а grab-update переконфигурирует граб?
<parfux> а если прописать ядру root=/dev/sda*
<SergeyIT> artus, не  сталкивался (. Поясни
<artus> вернее там какая то мулька с самими записями ууидов в фстаб
<User245[web]> А что сделать то надо?
<artus> SergeyIT, отличаютцо они от того что говорит blkid
<parfux> аа
<artus> SergeyIT, пиходилось править ручками )
<parfux> и всетаки
<parfux> попробуй при  загрузке прописать
<sharikoff> skrishi: угу
<parfux> root=/dev/sda*
<parfux> вместо заездочки номер раздела корня
<User245[web]> хм
<User245[web]> еще есть у когонить мысли?
<skrishi> User245[web]: шариков говорил мысль, ты видел?
<User245[web]> если насчет разьемов, то это не решение.
<SergeyIT> !UUID
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы увидеть список устройств/разделов и соответствующие им UUID, выполните в терминале команду « sudo blkid ». По поводу рациональности перехода на UUID в монтировании разделов см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<skrishi> User245[web]: (01:27:30) sharikoff: grub-update -- вот это он писал
<skrishi> User245[web]: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-intro
<User245[web]> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: UUID="447CEB817CEB6C5C" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda3: UUID="d2f0e8d6-1b01-4dfc-aa30-42e3ea6f6c25" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda5: UUID="C86003CC6003BFE4" LABEL="Daa73" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda6: UUID="F0D01816D017E220" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda7: TYPE="swap" UUID="a7766324-cf0c-4af0-9861-a79b439ba9bf"
<User245[web]> djn xnj dslftn? b xnj lfktt&
<User245[web]> \И что далее делать?
<artus> !paste | User245[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User245[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> открывай под рутом /etc/fstab
<artus> ubuntuhelp, ибо как бе нифига не читабельно
<sharikoff> и пиши туда правильный уид
<Vinil> Ребят привет. вот такая проблема у меня. При вопсропизведении видео вылетают ошибка : disconnected: соединение разорванно. как исправить не подскажите?
<artus> смотреть видео которое не дисконектит
<parfux> ты забыл сказать, где вылетает
<skrishi> :D
<parfux> на телевизоре?
<Vinil> это обычное видео. ну то есть не он лайн) а просто скаченное)
<skrishi> я не буду замалвливать слова )))
<parfux> ну ок
<parfux> а чем ты его смотриш?
<parfux> каком плеером?
<Vinil> стандартным.
<skrishi> эм
<artus> ты не повериш, но каким стандартным
<parfux> ну вопервых стандартный очень плохой
<artus> и что собственно за видео ?
<skrishi> у меня штук 5 стоит станлдартных ))
<parfux> попробу VLC
<Vinil> фильм. в формате avi
<skrishi> все с репов скачаны ))
<SergeyIT> Vini, решение - стандартное тоже
<parfux> лучше другой плеер поставь...
<parfux> надавно ходил соседям винду ставить...
<parfux> им продали камп с убунтой
<parfux> и толи пароль не сказали, толи хз
<SergeyIT> parfux, и правильно
<parfux> кароче залогинится несмогли
<parfux> пришлось венду им ставить
<artus> parfux, а пас сменить не ? )
<rapidsp> пароль скорее всего пустой был :)
<Vinil> а какой плеер посоветуете?
<parfux> да мне сказали когда я уже диск форматнул
<artus> mplayer
<Vinil> спасибо:)
<parfux> VideoLAN
<parfux> тогда уж SMplayer
<SergeyIT> parfux, опасно, вот капнут на тебя, что ты им вин нелицензионный поставил...
<parfux> а с чего ты взял что не лицензионный?
<parfux> они его купили
<parfux> за 3к монет
<TomFarr> дарова все
<skrishi> дарова
<TomFarr> дайт цедегу а?
<parfux> ахаха
<SergeyIT> parfux, это 50/50
<parfux> вам на трекер!
<parfux> http://thepiratebay.org/search/cedega/0/99/0
<TomFarr> цедега н атрекере?
<parfux> фактически нет
<parfux> но трекер знет где ее скачать
<TomFarr> народу на раздаче нет
<parfux> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5579647/Cedega_7_Full_%28installer_000138%29
<parfux> тут есть
<artus> где взять где взять, купить !
<parfux> да уш
<parfux> вот прикрыть все трекеры
<parfux> быстро все на СПО пресядут
<artus> и всех кто их советует ^_^
<parfux> хм
<parfux> а ведь и правда
<parfux> надо переставать так делать
<parfux> а чем убунте код отлаживать? кроме гдб... или хоть гуй к нему каконибудь...
<parfux> С++ я имею ввиду
<SergeyIT> codelite
<parfux> ааа няшка! шикарное IDE! почему я про него не знал...
<skrishi> всё зло, от кривых рук =)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-16
<avetis> хХх Маленький Опрос хХх
<avetis> кто какой браузер использует ?
<artus> хром
<artus> или хромиум
<Fazoid> лису
<artus> не, лиса на 30+ вкладок вообще жесть будет )
<gerard1> ЗдороФФ всем!
<Fazoid> да не, нормально
<Fazoid> а вообще я завязал открывать 30+ важных вкладок
<Fazoid> после того, как профейлил все эти вкладки, естественно нигде не сохраненные
<artus> хех )
<Fazoid> теперь я пользуюсь закладками и испытаваю от этого бодрое и жизнерадостное мироощущение!
<xopek> опера
<artus> ога... вот когда закладок over 800 то как то пичально )
<xopek> это да
 * xopek насобирал за пару лет тыщ 15 закладок...
<artus> и как вспомню что их рассортировать надо то вообще грусно становитцо )
<xopek> я их не чищу и не юзаю) но добавить в избранное == добавить в память
<artus> xopek, неа)
<Fazoid> а потом попробовать найти что-нибудь в этом избранном
<avetis> artus: можете в кратце росказать "+" и "-" этих 3-х браузеров: Opera,Chrome,Firefox. Спасибо
<Fazoid> этот как папка unsorted
<artus> ибо имеют тенденцию протухать)
<Fazoid> которая распухает годами до невообразимых размеров
<Fazoid> и уже хрен поймешь, что там есть что
<Fazoid> а разбирать руки не доходят
<Fazoid> извинити, наболело
<avetis> какой регулятор громкости посоветуете? удалил pusleaudio
<artus> avetis, хром/хромиум самый быстрый и меньше всех тупит и жрет ресурсы) по этой причине остальные ненужны) ну разе что ff с носкриптом, фаербагом и остальными блюшками если покопатцо на особозлых страничках )
<artus> альсамиксер
<avetis> а сам регулятор?
<avetis> слыхал о какомто volti
<artus> можеш volti заюзать
<avetis> artus: чем он лучше других?
<artus> я о других не знаю ) волти когдато пользовал) регулирует ну и гуд )
<xopek> artus: а у мня вот хромиум при овер 10 владок подвисает конкретно во время загрузки страницы. просто висит пока не загрузит и все.
<avetis> artus: > хром/хромиум самый быстрый и меньше всех тупит, в каком смысле?
<artus> ибо в гном больше ниче адекватное и не всунеш)
<avetis> artus: пока остановлюсь на Opera, а там посмотрим...
<artus> xopek, ну на этот случай у меня сквид на локальной тачке поднят ) я и не парюсь ) все моментом поднимаетцо )
<xopek> а вольти с пульсом умеет работать?
<xopek> artus: а при чем тут сквид?)
<avetis> artus: 00:25
<artus> xopek, ибо кеш )
<artus> которого уже полтора гига )
<xopek> artus: а... типа грузится быстро и зависаний незаметно?
<artus> ну и на 3g оно мне позволяет не перетягивать по новому все эти 30+ вкладок просаживая канал и тупя 5ть минут )
<artus> xopek, да моментально )
<xopek> artus: это не отменяет самого наличия зависаний хрома
<xopek> у меня %)
<xopek> ну да эт не важно. я как операст со стажем аявляю. хромиум падла все равно хорош)
<artus> я ж говорю тебе , не зависает он ) просто он пытаетцо перекачать все открытые вкладки, и пока не подтянет хоть часть будет тупить)
<xopek> так вольти с пульсом то умеет работать?)
<baltazor> как при помощи dpkg обновить пакет?
<artus> xopek, канечно)
<baltazor> т.е. стоит более старая версия , есть deb файл новость , как его обновить?
<artus> поставь более свежую)
<artus> оно и обновит  )
<xopek> я вот смотрю artus тут один и отвечает активно...
 * xopek задумал нехорошее
<Fazoid> а остальные спят
<Fazoid> все-таки половина четвертого утра
<xopek> не ври, половина седьмого
<artus> не, пол третьего только )
<avetis> какую литературу посоветуете для чайника ?)
<artus> гугл )
<xopek> не
<xopek> фантастику лучше
<artus> ну и opennet.ru до кучи)
<xopek> типа свидание с рамой или там желязного
<Fazoid> xopek, новосибирск что-ли?
<xopek> павлодар
<avetis> спасибо за все ответы но поточнее) с чего лучше начать? что изучать вначале
<Fazoid> акела промахнулся
<xopek> avetis: man man и далее...
<xopek> artus: почему у меня пульс через одну звучку выводит звук прерывисто. как будто с фреймдропом?)
<artus> патаму что это пульс )
<artus> я его отродясь не юзал )
<artus> и проблем ниразу не имел )
<xopek> блин
<xopek> я без него не могу
<Fazoid> avetis, ну почитай что-нибудь такое http://www.kodges.ru/6493-linux-dlja-nachinajushhikh.html
<xopek> он умеет двумя звучками нормально рулить
<artus> и да, на альсе тоже если очень хочетцо то можно сделать на каждое преложение по своему регулятору звука )
<xopek> кхм.... идея...
<artus> да и рулить 2мя звучками однвременно не вижу смысла )
<artus> разве что для mpd прикрутить
<Fazoid> avetis, ну или вот например http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4499257/
<xopek> ну ты не видишь, а я вижу)
<xopek> и по сути конечно да, 90% через одну играет музыка
<xopek> а на вторую идут фильмы скайпы и прочая
<artus> у пульса только одна плюшка вкусная , вещать по сети звук)
<artus> но так как пока оно мне нафиг не здалось то и не пользую )
<xopek> у пульса вкусная фишка - не надо полгода настраивать
<xopek> и потом переключать девайсы звуковые на лету
<artus> эм,  я альсу отродясь не настраивал) играет себе и кушать не просит)
<xopek> с одной звучкой и у меня играла
<artus> а 2 то зачем?
<xopek> чтобы уши не перетыкать)
<xopek> наушники и колонки
<artus> O_o
<xopek> во-первых не перетыкать, а во-вторых музыка играет всегда через колонки. я без нее жить не могу)
<xopek> а слушать скайп и музыку сидя в наушниках - буээ
<artus> гг, в радиоточку динамик воткни ) и бедет те щастье в виде комунистических гимноф )
<artus> а общатцо по скайпу без ушей и слушать музыку не ?
<xopek> не
<xopek> совсем не айс
<xopek> да и звукоизоляция паршивая. а я в скайпе только ночью.
<xopek> всех детей да взрослых в хате перебужу
<xopek> вариант с двумя звучками был выбран как оптимальный
<xopek> хм
<xopek> я тут придумал, только погуглить надо
<xopek> ресемпл грузит проц?
<asker> ночера
<asker> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, при помощи чего добавляется функционал вывода меню текущего приложения верхней панелью на рабочем столе, на подобии того, как это реализовано в MacOS?
<parfux> вродебы в GNOME-shell это реализовано?
<parfux> вы считаете это удобным?
<asker> да, возможно это удобно, хочу попробовать
<parfux> вопрос картинка: http://habreffect.ru/files/e2d/08193b426/screenshot_8weaT3UCFWKjPRi6oO.png
<asker> и такое же меню внизу, как в MacOSб когда по иконкам видно какие программы запущенны, а какие нет
<parfux> почему не находит функцию?
<parfux> ну этого много
<parfux> это доки называется
<parfux> ИМХО самый адекватный cairo-dock
<asker> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5650536-med.jpg
<asker> вот чтобы так же сделать :)
<asker> на картинке как я понял снизу установлен - Docky
<parfux> http://www.deviantart.com/download/83677056/Neon_Cairo_Dock_by_bit7.png
<parfux> нет
<parfux> это гном
<parfux> ой
<parfux> пардон
<parfux> тупанул
<parfux> сделай
<noname__> что сделать?
<xopek> parfux:может просто хидеров сдл нету
<asker> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5667936.png
<parfux> есть хидеры
<parfux> счас покажу
<xopek> тогда может ни те зидеры?)
<xopek> как меня напрягает эта клава
<asker> а ещё кто-нить знает как сделать календарь на рабочем столе гнома в убунту 10.10? :)
<parfux> gdesklets
<parfux> или konky!
<parfux> conky
<artus> а коньки чем не устроили?
<xopek> conky
<asker> ребят, а как можно вывести результат команды на рабочий стол?
<artus> коньки
<asker> чтобы поверх фона рабочего стола выводился результат команды в опр. области? :) просто мне бы вполне хватило вывода команды cal на десктоп )
<asker> ага
<asker> спасибо )
<artus> asker, http://itmages.ru/image/view/106332/a5e7aac7
<asker> да, именно так :)
<parfux> http://habreffect.ru/files/64e/3fb3b8d2c/screenshot_XdiZF6Avhrm0Wcgsdu.png
<artus> asker, а выводить много чего можно ) http://itmages.ru/image/view/106333/2d94b393
<parfux> пыдыщ!
<artus> parfux, и к чему это ?
<asker> офигенно! это все через коньки?
<artus> угу )
<parfux> ну к тому что я немного непонимаю..
<artus> asker,  http://itmages.ru/image/view/105508/dd58f745 а вот типа меню )
<parfux> почему оно SDL_Init ненаходит
<artus> parfux, да фиг его знаеть ) тебе на канал к програмерам)
<parfux> дада
<parfux> но оно даже заголовок подключает
<parfux> а в заголовке строчку ненаходит
<artus> я ж говорю ) эт не на этом канале спрашивать надо )
<parfux> окей, намек понял
<gerard1> artus здорово!
<artus> я к тому что ответ то ты может и получил бы но днем, если б забежал кто знающий)
<asker> очень симпотно
<asker> очень :)
<artus> asker, http://itmages.ru/image/view/106335/912dadc5 а вот все в куче , и никаких гномов не надо )
<skrishi> всем спокойной ночи
<Master_Bo>  /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<asker> круто!
<asker> но шрифт на меню - жутчайший )
<artus> а меня прет )
<artus> в метре от монитора ниче так )
<artus> да и главное в шрифтах для меня чтоб читабельны были )
<dragon2> всем привет
<Master_Bo> \
<dragon2> и сразу вопрос про шрифты!
<Master_Bo> меня видно?
<dragon2> видно
<Master_Bo> а зачем ник регистрировать тогда?
<Master_Bo> извините первый раз в iRC
<artus> Master_Bo, а было ограничение на канале) если незареган на червере то писать не мог )
<artus> его вроде сняли
<dragon2> имею fluxboxб желаю иметь шрифт terminus в списке окон
<dragon2> иметь я его имею, да вот русских букв нет
<Master_Bo> ,kby ntvyj d rjvyfnt
<dragon2> но при этом сами символы русского языка в нём есть
<Master_Bo> темно в комнате еле клаву вижу
<artus> ну вот чего чего а терминус в гуе точно жуть )
<dragon2> ну на коньках например ничего смотрится
<dragon2> тьфу
<Master_Bo> ?
<dragon2> через xfontsel выбираем шрифт, получается -*-terminus-*
<dragon2> это и пишем в конфиги
<Master_Bo> я вот вспомнил когда впервые в чатах сидеел
<dragon2> вроде и делал уже, а вроде и забыл
<Master_Bo> кстати не в курсе framebuffer  и  nvidia  когда-нибудь подружатся?
<dragon2> а что с ними не так?
<artus> а что нетак?
<artus> они дружат)
<dragon2> угу!
<Master_Bo> нну например 16:9 я облазил пол-интернета нет такого
<artus> слабо лазил)
<dragon2> имею 16:9, всё работает
<Master_Bo> через что настраивал?
<Master_Bo> vesa?
<dragon2> проприетарные дрова с сайта нвидии
<dragon2> и nvidia-xconfig
<dragon2> или как-то там
<Master_Bo> я тупой а где там framebuffer?
<dragon2> я тупой скорее
<asker> artus у меня терминус в гуе - кашерно!
<dragon2> давно не спал
<artus> ))
<asker> да и вообещ везде почти терминус )
<Master_Bo> выменя заинтересовали прям
<artus> Master_Bo, http://paste.pro/501112
<artus> прям на любой вкус )
<Master_Bo> проf djn abueirb nfv 16 yf 9
<Master_Bo> там нет 16 на 9
<artus> 1440x900 тогда сколько?
<Master_Bo> хммм.. тогда смежный вопос а что поставить лучше для консоли  22 дюйма 1920Ж 1080 yjhvfkmyjt
<Master_Bo> 1920:1080 нормальное разрешение
<artus> ставь  Mode 0x037d: 1920x1200 (+7680), 24 bits
<dragon2> а там как глазки скажут
<dragon2> посиди минут 10 так перед такой консолью, потом сам поймёшь
<artus> ну 1280 на 1024 на 17ке норм вполне, так что на 22 1920 на 1080 тож вполне будет
<asker> artus
<artus> asker,
<Master_Bo> дык нету родного.. логотип растянет
<asker> а где сейчас прописываются параметры для фрэймбуфера?
<asker> >artus< ставь  Mode 0x037d: 1920x1200 (+7680), 24 bits
<artus>  /etc/default/grub
<asker> а то у меня после пдэйта в убунте слетело разрешение в консоли
<asker> и теперь оно там бессоветсно маленькое порядка 320 на 200
<artus> но тама надо немного пошаманить на предмет добавления еще чегото кудато, и я не помню )
<Master_Bo> честно скажу после детального выполнения мануала  система послала на йух мое разрешение
<asker> хах!"
<artus> @voice Master_Bo
<Master_Bo> ой я что плохое что-то сказал
<asker> artus, зашёл в /etc/default/grub но не вижу там MODE, вижу только #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<artus> asker, http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/02/framebuffer-ubuntu-710.html
<Master_Bo> сказывается три класса церновно приходской
<artus> ))
<Master_Bo> >artus< тот мануал не сработал
<artus> у меня сработал)
<Master_Bo> хотя может /dev/hands  виноваты
<asker> хм
<asker> fb у меня включен скорее всего
<asker> т.к. работало ж до этого )
<asker> просто слетело ) в низкое разрашение экрана
<Master_Bo> у меня отлично всё было до установки дров
<Master_Bo> а потом тютю
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554568/ воть дефаулт груб мой
<artus> инитфрамс пересоберал как по ману, вобщем все как по ману делал
<artus> ну дык sudo hwinfo --framebuffer что у тя показывает?
<Master_Bo> с другой стороны я как думаю... часто ли я вижу консоль чтобы красноглазить с её разрешением
<Master_Bo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554574/
<artus> ну
<artus> 0x0368: 1680x1050 (+1680), 8 bits бери и будет те щастье )
<artus> можеш конечно и 24 бита брать ток смысла я не вижу )
<Master_Bo> о кстати а битность это важно?
<Master_Bo> я пробовал именно такое но 24 бита
<artus> попробуй 8м
<Master_Bo> кстати всё это я хотел для одной цели... хочу понять есть ли для linux что нить в стиле старых оболочек  dos
<artus> O_O
<artus> нафига ?
<asker> artus, странно, показывает макисмальное разрешение Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits
<Master_Bo> ностальгия
<artus> Master_Bo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop и хоть обнастальгируйся ) ну модеш еще из баща в sh выйти в качестве шела )
<Master_Bo> кстати у кого-нить в VLC  аппаратное ускорение  hd  работает?  z drk.xbk jgwb. yj njhvjpbn nfr ;t
<asker> artus, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=793 concurrency=startpar" 793 это что 1280 на 1024?
<artus> asker, у меня да ) у меня просто монитор больше не умеет)
<asker> слушай, а у меня умеет, но для FB не показывает, как можно поправить не знашеь?
<Master_Bo> -artus нее ты не понял, я именно в стиле старых графических оболочек
<asker> чтобы 1920 на 1200 стало доустпно?
<artus> mc
<asker> artus, ))
<Master_Bo> ага и links  в придачу... если он так называется
<artus> asker, ну незнаю, был бы моник игрался б ) а так как я ниразу таким не страдал то и советовать не буду )
<Master_Bo> старая шутка для пугания впечатлительных виндовсюзеров))))
<artus> тут он одни уже 10ть часов пытались настроить вайфайку)
<artus> Master_Bo, а динкс чем тебе не угодил? вполне даже ниче )
<artus> а уж если links2 -g ) то вобще красота )
<artus> *l
<Master_Bo> >artusнадо попробовать)
<Master_Bo> что-то есть в этом...
<artus> Master_Bo, ну и до кучи драйвер мыши, чтоб без игсов мона было по браузеру щелкать и жить можно )
<Master_Bo> о ещё кстати вопросик... создал вайфай домаююю nw-manager'у прописал все данны, однакож он при каждом включении компа не коннектиться автоматически, приходится вручную выбирать сеть
<Master_Bo> извините очень темно в комнате
<artus> а поснимай ка ты все галочки на предмет только для этого пользователя )
<Master_Bo> ща гляну
<asker> интересно а можно ли так же сделать в гноме? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5565303.jpg
<dragon2> почему бы и нет
<dragon2> панелька, тема, виджеты
<asker> чтобы при вызове меню Приложения можно было добавлять тот же калькулятор и диспетчер файлов и вызвать их по горчей клавише!
<artus> хех, жуть)
<Master_Bo> стоит "доступно всем юзерам" и ""подключаться автоматически"
<asker> мне именно само меню, остальное не интересно :)
<artus> халоску на автомат и на всем юзерам
<dragon2> gnome-menu-editor и вперед
<dragon2> или как оно там
<artus> да емае.. очепятки )
<asker> dragon2, точно?
<dragon2> ну приложения добавить точно сможешь
<artus> asker, неа)
<Master_Bo> не сочтите маководом на я прочно подсел на cairo-dock
<artus> есть специяльная меюбщечка )
<artus> которая делает ее аля венда )
<Master_Bo> vt.,obxrf 'nj cbkmyj
<Master_Bo> меюбщичка это сильно
<artus> Master_Bo, дык он же удобен) сам на нем сидю )
<artus> и нинадо вообще никакие панельки )
<asker> )
<Master_Bo> я в добавок добавил этот как его Synapse
<asker> лана надо спать!
<asker> всем до завтра
<asker> )
<Master_Bo> пока
<Master_Bo> сокстати как там свободные дрова c rjvgbpjv b ntv ;t сфшкщ
<dragon2> да
<Master_Bo> сокстати как там свободные дрова c компизом и каиро
<artus> ггг
<Master_Bo> да ё
<artus> Master_Bo, у меня летають )
<Master_Bo> в смысле да - хорошо?
<artus> ток композитинг каировский )
<dragon2> в смысле "мы знаем, что темно"
<artus> ну я бы сказал что замечательно )
<Master_Bo> вот поставлю дебиан паралельно и заценю
<dragon2> уже на дебиане
<artus> Master_Bo, а на него коробку ) и будет тебе щастье )
 * artus скромно водит ножкой так как сам на нем )
<Master_Bo> ага  нафига мне коробкаююю если мозги и оператива есть они должны работать
<artus> хех, ты неповериш)
<Master_Bo> в смысле не мои мозги
<artus> я у меня и с коробкой 2ки памяти маловато )
<Master_Bo> не ну смотря что делать
<Master_Bo> а что ты делаешь?
<artus> Master_Bo, дык только браузером ) ну иногда 2мя ) а уж когда пару вирт машин поднимаетцо, сильно и вкладок ненаоткрываеш )
<Master_Bo> кстати читал статейку... где автор утверждал что мол по сути debian  и ubuntu  один хрен
<artus> угу, почти) гыгы
<dragon2> автор видно дальше настройки гномопанелей не заходил?
<artus> ну оно то да ) ток дебиан тупо работатеть )
<artus> а воть бубунта она хитрая ) пока стопитцот раз не поломаешся, вока не выпилиш из нее половину, ну никак не здаетцо)
<artus> вобщем на поигратцо )
<dragon2> зато обои разнообразные
<Master_Bo> ага... нескучные обои)
<artus> xD
<Master_Bo> о кстатия тут замастерил обоину для linux mint  у всех с трафиком нормально?
<artus> неа)
<dragon2> угу
<Master_Bo> забыл как5 файл называется
<Master_Bo> во http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1101/2a/adad029eb787.jpg
<dragon2> 640х360?
<Master_Bo> в инкскейпе рисовал
<Master_Bo> ну... цеж уменьшенная
<dragon2> несомненно, это артхаус
<artus> гг, а чего курил? )
<Master_Bo> мануалы Малахова)
<Master_Bo> как же инкскейп ТОРМОООЗИТ
<Master_Bo> вот именно заглавными
<artus> дадада ))
<artus> я первый раз запустил и офигел)
<Master_Bo> япрально из него чувак сказал из красной шапки: ребята функций достаточно, просто сделайте его быстрее
<Master_Bo> кстати вот не сочтите холиварщиком я немного паникую насчет нового гнома...
<artus> гном не нужен)
<artus> посему и паниковать нечего )
<Master_Bo> я с кед 3-их на гном ушел по причине 4-ых
<dragon2> я с гнома ушел по причине третьего и юнити
<Master_Bo> я чуствую скоро будет я ушел в консоль...
<artus> один я скучный) гном всегда считал перегруженым а кеды вообще кошмаром ) просто взял и ушол )
<artus> на коробку) и радуюсь )
<Master_Bo> недавно ставил сусю ... блин ну не могу я с кедами
<Master_Bo> везде какие-то плюсики виджеты гаджеты
<Master_Bo> кстати внезапно подумал сделать гаджет для карио... здоровенную кнопку "сделать хорошо" выводящую надпись "тебе уже хорошо "
<rapidsp> может для каиро?
<dragon2> ну отлично, теперь conky не может мне русский язык вывести
<artus> может)
<Master_Bo> ну да
<dragon2> а вот не может и пишет гадости
<artus> use_uft yes
<Master_Bo> кстати об этом.. помню друган искал утилиу для отображения использованности дисков
<artus> как то так
<dragon2> увы, нет
<Master_Bo> и вот что характерно... этот анализатор внезапно оказывается baobab
<rapidsp> на 10.10 ядро обновилось
<Master_Bo> 'nj z j njv xnj vyt yt yhfdzncz yfpdfybz nbgf  dbltjghjbuhsdfntkm? njhhty-rkbtyn? rjycjkm
<Master_Bo> агррр
<avetis> artus: проверь пожалусто. "set gfxpay=keep" правильно пишу?
<artus>  а что это ?
<avetis> в графическом бурге коечто кручу-верчу) загрузчик Ubuntu с кривым росширением...
<avetis> а должен быть в 1280x1024
<artus> эм... я как бе бург не щупал )
<avetis> set gfxmode=1280x1024
<avetis> set gfxpay=keep
<avetis> вот типо чтото такое накарякал там)
<Master_Bo> пфф
<avetis> Master_Bo: это ты о чем?
<Master_Bo> -avetis это был результат мыслей о проигрывателе clementine и о том как ему не хватает функций подкаста и нормальной загрузки обложек
<rubenser> алло
<Master_Bo> та да
<xopek> а что не так у него с загрузкой обложек?
<Master_Bo> >xopek< ну как-то он очень избирательно ищет русскую музыку
<Master_Bo> скажем ДДТ актриса весна находит а компромисс - нет
<xopek> хз. нормально все ищет
<xopek> это у тя теги корявы вот и ищет избирательно
<Master_Bo> теги все в UTF
<rubenser> да
<Master_Bo> у меня пунктик насчет коллекции музыки
<Master_Bo> как массово распаковать архивы rar?
<xopek> unrar x *rar
<xopek> не катит?
<Master_Bo> of gjghj,e.
<Master_Bo> попробую
<artus> rar x *
<Master_Bo> No files to extract
<Master_Bo> пишет
<artus> rar x *.rar
<Master_Bo> тормозится на первом файле
<entrix> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rubenser> !хелп
<rubenser> ))))
<entrix> ага
<rubenser> :)
<rubenser> я барселона :)
<entrix> я вижу
<rubenser> ))
<xopek> Master_Bo: for i in *.rar; do unrar x $i;done
<Master_Bo> ERROR: Unknown option:
<Master_Bo> однако
<Master_Bo> cat  я тупой
<Master_Bo> правильный ответ
<Master_Bo> rar x "*.rar"
<Master_Bo> и спать не хочется
<dragon2> ну что такое
<entrix> активность низкая
<dragon2> делаю override_utf8_locale yes, use_xft yes, шрифт terminus
<dragon2> и нет русского!
<Master_Bo> да... а ведь красноглазый праймтайм)
<dragon2> у кого-нибудь коньки выводят русский язык шрифтом terminus?
<Master_Bo> easytag  и новая музыка - дзен
<Alagos> Доброе утро. Я через ubuntu-tweak включил композитный режим метасити и теперь у меня пропало отображение эффектов docky, докбара. Как вернуть это в зад?
<dragon2> выключить композитный режим метасити
<Alagos> Не помогло
<dragon2> перезагрузка конечно не помогла
<Alagos> Нет
<dragon2> очень плохо!
<Alagos> Как можно обнулить настройки визуальных эффектов рабочего стола и метасити?
<dragon2>  grep Composite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dragon2> что-нибудь пищет?
<dragon2> *пишет
<Alagos> нет
<dragon2> ах да, xorg.conf же убрали
<Alagos> нет, не убрали
<Alagos> в нем до сих пор разширение экрана выставляется, герцы, и.т.д
<dragon2> ну а раз файл на месте, тогда стоит написать в нём что-то вроде того, что здесь в самом конце
<dragon2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1132587.html
<Alagos> И после этого перегрузить иксы?
<dragon2> угу
<Alagos> Спасибо, сейчас попробую
<dragon2> эх, надеюсь он знает, что делать, если иксы поломаются
<Alagos> Теперь снова пишет что композитный режим отключен...
<Alagos> Что то мне это совсем надоело. Буду ставить назад 10.04
<dragon2> баловство это
<Alagos> Что именно?
<dragon2> эффекты и прочее
<dragon2> это всё от сатаны
<Alagos> Эх... Да, это зло
<Alagos> Как не странно - но чистая консоль никогда не подводит
<Alagos> В отличии от гуев и иксов
<dragon2> так гуём тоже пользоваться уметь надобно!
<Alagos> Есть такое
<gerard1> artus ты тут?
<gerard1> sharikoff Доброе утро!
<gerard1> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, запустил коньки, вместо ожидаемых пиктограмм обозначений у меня грузятся букаки...
<xopek> букаки?
<Master_Bo> Что?
<inkvizitor68sl> букаки хД
<Master_Bo> глубокомысленно
<gerard1> буковки* :)
<gerard1> прошу прощения))
<sharikoff> http://home.sharikoff.me тыдыщ я запустил это
<gerard1> ну так есть знающие?
<sharikoff> пути проверь до картинок
<sharikoff> поддерживают ли их коньки с твоим конфигом
<gerard1> sharikoff там не картинки... там шрифты должны быть... а куды из копировать?
<sharikoff> яо?
<sharikoff> чо?
<sharikoff> куды из копировать чо?
<gerard1> их*
<gerard1> блин, да что ж вы так придираетесь к очепяткам
<sharikoff> да потому что смысл теряется
<sharikoff> gerard1: я не знаю правда
<sharikoff> у меня нет коньков
<gerard1> sharikoff я на саляру тоже ставил apache + php + mySQL + eaccelerator
<sharikoff> а еакселератор чо это?
<gerard1> eAccelerator — это свободный открытый проект, выполняющий роли акселератора, оптимизатора и распаковщика. Также встроены функции динамического кэширования контента.
<gerard1> eAccelerator обычно уменьшает нагрузку на сервер и увеличивает скорость исполнения PHP кода на величину от 1 до 10 раз.
<gerard1> воть))
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> ни разу не пользовался
<gerard1> Оптимизирует...
<gerard1> Странички генерятся быстрее
<gerard1> Ну это было заметно, по крайней мере когда серв держал на ноуте...
<sharikoff> серв на ноуте?
<sharikoff> оригинально
<gerard1> А так фигня... незаметно на реальных серваках
<gerard1> Ну да... мне нужно было Joomla куда нибудь поставить...
<gerard1> Пришлось поднимать вэб-серв на науте...
<gerard1> А на ноуте для того чтобы можно было таскать))
<gerard1> Но это только для локалки))
<gerard1> Потому что там где я живу с инетом попа((
<gerard1> sharikoff а вообще в убунту куда устанавливаются шрифты?
<Master_Bo> пользовательские в ~/.fonts
<sharikoff>  /usr/share/fonts
<sharikoff>  наверное
<gerard1> Master_Bo а активируются после перезапуска иксов?
<Master_Bo> ну в приложениях без
<Master_Bo> а если системно менять думаю при смене)))
<Master_Bo> я правда мыслю так что это только для приложений с пользовательскими привилегиями
<Master_Bo> господа
<Master_Bo> товарищи
<Master_Bo> нужна ваша помощь.. есть прога Album Art Downloader для скачки обложек
<Master_Bo> при поиске на русском ищет какие-то кракозябры... как заставит искать в  utf  есть идеи?
<gerard1> наверное нужно задать параметр для запуска...
<gerard1> Master_Bo но это всего лишь догадка((
<gerard1> Кстати спасибо за шрифты... разобрался...
<Master_Bo> >gerard1< а не подскажите комманду
<Master_Bo> я вот даже вроде помню там что-то большими буквами
<Master_Bo> спасибо нагуглил уже
<gerard1> Master_Bo http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1557.shtml  думаю что по такому принципу прокатит
<gerard1> если решил, поделись, бывает нужно
<gerard1> Master_Bo пожалуйста!
<Master_Bo> ща раскурюсь)))
<Master_Bo> прога говно
<Master_Bo> простите
<daa73> Íàðîä ïîìîãèòå ìíå ñïðàâèòñÿ ñ òðàáëîé http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=aea946387db57c38d3024ec24123c4cb
<daa73> íå ãðóçèòñÿ óáóíòà è âñå òóò!
<ubuntuhelp> daa73! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gerard1> !utf daa73
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='utf daa73'
<gerard1> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<daa73_>  Народ помогите мне справится с траблой http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=aea946387db57c38d3024ec24123c4cb
<daa73_> не грузится убунта и все тут!
<gerard1> После чего?
<gerard1> Что делал?
<gerard1> Дрова на видео?
<daa73_> После обновления до верии 10.04
<daa73_> перезагрузка и вот
<gerard1> а безопасный режим?
<daa73_> А там то что....
<daa73_> Он згузанутся не может
<gerard1> В режиме востановления грузится?
<daa73_> такая же....
<daa73_> проблема
<daa73_> он типо не может загрузится
<gerard1> я типо понял по скрину...
<daa73_> я уже и в etc/fstab путь прописал
<daa73_> 2 раза грузанулся
<daa73_> сегодня встаю , включаю и опять такая проблема
<daa73_> теперь уже капитально вперся, далее хз куда копать
<romansyroezhkin> а у тебя в /etc/fstab ггшв прописан или dev?
<romansyroezhkin> * uuid
<gerard1> uuid
<daa73_> я uuid на dev/sda3 руками переписал
<romansyroezhkin> попробуй на dev поправить
<Master_Bo> на лоре советуют проверить жесткий
<daa73_> после чего вчера загрузился, перезагрузился, а сегодня с утра опять началось
<daa73_> что за лор?
<romansyroezhkin> а fstab можешь показать?
<daa73_> сецчас
<daa73_> попробую
<daa73_> блин из винды не получится
<romansyroezhkin> ты с загрузочного диска
<Master_Bo> кто по англицки шарит есть сылка где парень вроде как решил у себя
<Master_Bo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127779
<romansyroezhkin> ну вот там как раз с того и начали что UUID на DEV переправили
<romansyroezhkin> потом кернел переустановили
<daa73_> я тоже переписал, а потом хз что дальше делать
<gerard1> "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ...<your UUID>.... does not exit"
<gerard1> грузись с LiveCD и по пунктам 1) Откраваешь терминал 2) Вводишь комманду "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"3) По окончанию обновления, перезагрузка.
<romansyroezhkin> полюбому все в liveCD упирается
<gerard1> romansyroezhkin ну это само собой... а как по другому?
<Master_Bo> если есть винда и флешка не проблема я думаю
<romansyroezhkin> я смотрю человечек после наших советов то пропал
<Master_Bo> кстати я помню не смог обновиться на 10 04
<Master_Bo> или путаю
<daa73_> сейчас попробую.
<romansyroezhkin> у меня как то пошло я не обновляюсь а по новой систему ставлю
<gerard1> romansyroezhkin он ещё на канале... и не страшно, потому как у него система вовсе не грузилась, значит он не со своего компа сидел
<daa73_> не
<daa73_> я с винды грузанулся.
<Master_Bo> я вот помню при установке винды стер себе таблицу разделов... страшно было
<rapidsp> если починилось, а теперь опять такое - значит диск таки сыпется
<Master_Bo> кстати да... может это и не тру но по моему легче переставить.. все равно все настройки в хоум
<daa73_> я переставлял уже несколько раз
<gerard1> daa73_ грузись с LiveCD и по пунктам 1) Откраваешь терминал 2) Вводишь комманду "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"3) По окончанию обновления, перезагрузка.
<Master_Bo> вопрос таки
<Master_Bo> сколько у него лет жесткому
<gerard1> хз
<Master_Bo> когда придет надо спросить
<Master_Bo> deluge torrent 666M  виртуальной памяти однако
<inkvizitor68sl> Master_Bo, и что с того?
<Master_Bo> цифра забавная
<Master_Bo> правда что-то он процессор жрет как бешанный
<Master_Bo> ничего не качая
<romansyroezhkin> пользу rtorrent
<Master_Bo> да мне в принципе не напряжно, пусть жрёт чай деньги уплочены
<Master_Bo> ну и лениво разбираться
<d34df00d__> Привет, господа.
<d34df00d__> А многие ли из вас уже пользуются Ubuntu 11.04?
 * black_cat не камикадзе (:
<Master_Bo> пользоваться первой альфой... это как брится топором по моему.... вибро-топором
<d34df00d__> А, окей.
<d34df00d__> Я просто думаю, пакетировать ли уже свой комбаен под 11.04, или таки пока нет.
<black_cat> кого, пардон, пакетировать?
<Master_Bo> ???
<romansyroezhkin> делись комбайном
<d34df00d__> Да программу свою, которая в узких кругах носит название комбаена.
<romansyroezhkin> лучше с описанием
<d34df00d__> ppa:0xd34df00d/leechcraft, http://leechcraft.org, из того, что нет на сайте — там сейчас пиление IM'а идет полным ходом.
<romansyroezhkin> думаю пиление лишним не будет
<Master_Bo> я ночь не спал
<romansyroezhkin> в смысле пакетирование
<Master_Bo> и не могу понять чё за прога?
<romansyroezhkin> клиент для im mail rss и тп
<romansyroezhkin> все в одном
<romansyroezhkin> на яве
<romansyroezhkin> d34df00d__: я ведь правильно описал
<d34df00d__> Што.
<d34df00d__> Не на яве.
<d34df00d__> На C++/Qt.
<d34df00d__> Все в одном + модульное, то есть каждая из фич — отдельный модуль, можно не ставить, можно заменять, етц.
<d34df00d__> Ну и мыла нет, зато есть браузер, торренты и так далее.
<Master_Bo> хмммм... а тогда тупой вопрос, собственно он сам себе почтовик или передает  сторонним неким програмом
<Master_Bo> то есть... это оболочка или как бы с енуля
<Master_Bo> *нуля
<romansyroezhkin> короче проще так LeechCraft allows to browse the web, read RSS/Atom feeds, download files viaBitTorrent, FTP, HTTP, automatically download, play or stream podcasts (and other media files) and much more
<d34df00d__> romansyroezhkin: там и русское есть )
<d34df00d__> http://leechcraft.org/ru
<romansyroezhkin> о
<romansyroezhkin> меня и инглиш в полне устраивает
<romansyroezhkin> а так спасибо за подсказку
<Master_Bo> хммм... ну судя по тенденциям ьраузеро-операционок... интересная вещь
<d34df00d__> Ну просто мало ли. Чо напрягаться-то лишний раз, если есть )
<black_cat> да уж, наворотили комбайнёры :)
<Master_Bo> правда лично я если честно комбайны со времен винды не долюбливаю
<Master_Bo> но с другой стороны я думаю есть класс людей который любит все такое интегрированное
<d34df00d__> Ну, хехе. Тут как посмотреть, что такое комбайн.
<d34df00d__> Скоро вон вообще на процессы будет разнесено, уже приступили к этому.
<Master_Bo> ну для меня ярким примером был неро
<d34df00d__> Ну так неро какой-то огромный, свистящий, интегрированный и нераспиливаемый блоб.
<Master_Bo> да я не сравниваю.... я прсто слоупок.. в этом плане
<Master_Bo> даже президент в твитере а я так и не понял чё это такое
<d34df00d__> Хе.
<d34df00d__> Я не понял прелести твиттера, серьезно.
<newmindcore> всем привет
<Master_Bo> хай
<newmindcore> может кто помочь? скачал образ linux mint debian edition - и не могу запустить лайв сиди. проблема такая:
<newmindcore> при загрузке видно, что nouveau падает (видно лог ошибок), но загрузка проболжается, потом доходит до старта пвь и всё, он запускается, но графика не отображается
<newmindcore> при том, что всё работает - я могу в выключить комп программно, т.е. он не висит, просто ничего не показывает из-за мёртвыого тщгмуфг
<newmindcore> как можно справится с этим? например отказаться от запуска nouveau? видеокарта - nvidia 9500GT
<newmindcore> пвь* = gdm
<Master_Bo>  я не знаю
<Master_Bo> мне кажется можно загрузиться в recovery  или подправить параметры запукса
<Master_Bo> ой а он ушёл?
<Master_Bo> а кстати прога-то интересная
<Master_Bo> сдуфк
<Master_Bo> clear
<Master_Bo> c
<sharikoff> линукс минт дебиан едишн
<sharikoff> фрибсд 8 опенбсд 4 эдишн
<sharikoff> дебиан 6 редхат эдишн
<sharikoff> обморки емае..
<black_cat> нуачо давеча тут уже была gentoo ubuntu edition :)
<sharikoff> мде..
<Master_Bo> xnj-nj dhjlt crhbgnf cj,bhf.otuj e,eyne bp bc[jlybrjd&
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> и тебе привет
<Master_Bo> а минт мне ничего понравился.. обои нескучные))))
<sharikoff> =))
<Master_Bo> кстати а как узнать сколько ядер прога задействует в процессе
<ilya21> добрый день
<Master_Bo> работы
<Master_Bo> и вам того же
<d34df00d__> Ууу.
<d34df00d__> Master_Bo: а зачем тебе такое может понадобиться?
<sharikoff> я гугл юзер нуб эдишн
<sharikoff> незнаю
<ilya21> можно как-нибудь поставить эйчтиэмэл на рабочий стол как фон и маленькие фрагменты
<Master_Bo> ну вот интересно мне скажем джимп два ядра задействвует или нет
<d34df00d__> Ну и опять же, программа может состоять из двух тредов, каждый кинется шедулером на свое ядро, но один из тредов будет 95% времени ждать другого.
<d34df00d__> Это задействует или нет? )
<d34df00d__> Master_Bo: посмотри на загрузку проца в каком-нибудь там top'е процессом gimp'а.
<ilya21> ну как мне делать
<sharikoff> htop
<sharikoff> даже типа графически показывает
<Master_Bo> ну вда мне всё интересно какой должен быть проц чтоб инкскейп не тормозил
<Master_Bo> кстати кто как диски разбивает при установке
<sharikoff> под вар побооооольше
<sharikoff> под хоум помеееньше
<sharikoff> под свап палгига
<sharikoff> и тада просто ничего не показывает из-за мёртвыого тщгмуфг
<sharikoff> (с)
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<Master_Bo> тщгмуф???
<Master_Bo> не ешь мой мозг
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> это чел написал чо у него иксы не грузятся
<sharikoff> который свалил
<sharikoff> дебиан эдишн
<sharikoff> =)
<Master_Bo> мертвый тщгмуфг к отцу пришел и спросило бргдхынза
<Master_Bo> блин досиделся... плющит теперь
<sharikoff> что такое автоматическая переключалка раскладки и почему это плохо
<Master_Bo> а допилили ту что была когда-то под ляликс?
<sharikoff> и сказал ему отец что "просто ничего не показывает из-за мёртвыого тщгмуфг  (c)"
<sharikoff> =))
<Master_Bo> "Тщгмуфг. Покойся с миром 16,01,2011 Debian Edition"
<sharikoff> я мертв и ничего не покажу. твой Тщгмуфг
<Master_Bo> тщгмуфг усопший свободный драйвер для тмшвшф
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я всем все показываю. Убейте меня кто нибудь. тщгмуфг
 * black_cat просит отсыпать
<sharikoff> а ниче не выросло. чесное космонавтское. мёртвый тщгмуфг
<Master_Bo> )))))
 * sharikoff счас чаю испьет и успокоится
<Master_Bo> http://imagepost.ru/images/478/NVIDIA_Logo.jpg
<Master_Bo> в догоночку
<Master_Bo> ух
<sharikoff> гипомонстрэскуипедалофобия — боязнь произношения длинных слов
<Master_Bo> =)
<sharikoff> неадекватно написанная напоминалка http://sharikoff.me/archives/150
<sharikoff> прямо щас написал
<Master_Bo> логи смотрим конечно
<sharikoff> разрыыыв!
<Master_Bo> кстати количество #комментов  несущих полезную инфу...
<Master_Bo> не былО!
<sharikoff> да.. впечатляет =))
<sharikoff> количество камментов
<sharikoff> сам радуюсь =)
<Master_Bo> хотел сделать учетку god
<Master_Bo> gпотом подумал что логичнее в убунту  arhangel
<sharikoff> потом пасмарел хакеров  и перехотел?
<Master_Bo> а ч что у хакеров?
<sharikoff> ну емае.. фильм такой
<sharikoff> с анжелиной джоли
<sharikoff> они там про самые распространенные пароли распространялись
<Master_Bo> не смотерл
<Master_Bo> вот скажем в роутере у меня по умолчанию admin  и хер сменишь
<Master_Bo> логин в смысле
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Master_Bo> привет
<Lorgus> вдарим по шашлычку ???
<Lorgus> а че еще в выходной делать
<Master_Bo> красноглазить вестимо
<Master_Bo> пойдду спать
<Soft> Всем привет 8-)
<Lorgus> привет, привет....
<Soft> я тут бота делаю, который английскому учит/улучшает.. короч для инглиша бот. есть интересные заметки, небольшие статьи, RSS ленты... что интересного еще можете предложить?
<Soft> а то идей пока не приходит в голову
<himik> извините за офтоп, но кто-нибудь держит сервачки c сentos?
<himik> есть вопрос
<resurection> Всем привет! А как можно отредактировать пунты меню "переход"? уб 10.10.
<vladmir> есть кто
<Holeech> resurection, система-параметры-главное меню
<Holeech> не?
<resurection> там только приложения" и частично "система".
<Holeech> а что ты конкретно хочешь поменять?
<resurection> Holeech: а "переход" нельзя там настроить
<resurection> Надо создать ярлыки для частоиспользуемых папок
<himik> resurection: так для этого и используются Закладки
<himik> которые и отображются в переходе
<resurection> himik: Точно. Это я и хотел узнать. Спасибо.
<resurection> Ещё вопрос: как из CTRL+R выполнять команды? Мне надо выполнить "sleep 10 && conky".
<himik> кстати, а ctrl+r это что такое?
<resurection> Но так не запускается. Хотя из терминала всё работает отлично. Пробовал создать script.sh и запускать "sh screept.sh". Та же фигня: из терминала работает, а из CTRL+R нет :(
<resurection> Тьфу. Win+R
<resurection> Окно запуска программ
<resurection> Вообще, мне это надо в автозапуск запульнуть. Но там работает точно так же.
<himik> странно, но у меня на win+r окно запуска не открывается
<himik> а окно по alt+f2 тоже самое?
<resurection> himik: http://resurection.ru/exec-programm_001.png  - вот это окно
<resurection> Наверное, оно по дефолту на ALT+F2
<himik> resurection: ну да, оно
<resurection> himik: ну вот если там наисать "sleep 3 && conky" - ничего не происходит. И даже если написать "sh myscript.sh"
<Lorgus> блин... угли пулей прогорают.. а жара нет...
<Lorgus> мороз все забивает
<himik> Lorgus: стержни достал уже или как?
<Lorgus> не... не достал
<himik> resurection: я, признаться, не знаю почему так
<Lorgus> нету нигде
<himik> не видать нам самоходки...
<Lorgus> himik,  фикня... щас провод найду генератор соберу Теслы.... который молнии мечит...
<himik> Lorgus: и зачем он может понадобиться?
<Lorgus> himik,  ну мужик на нем сосиски жарил
<resurection> himik: Тогда другой вопрос: как правильно поставить conky в автозапуск? Если я его ставлю в автозапус, то он появляется ещё во время splash-screen, после загрузки имеет странную обвёрстку и висит всегда поверх всех окон. Но если запусть конки через ALT+F2,
<resurection>  то всё отлично работает. Я хотел извратится со sleep 10. Но вот не получается что-то...
<himik> Lorgus: а подскажи где можно схему звять?
<Lorgus> himik,  у меня... =0)))
<himik> resurection: здесь есть реальные спецы по conky, но сам я его никогда в жизни не ставил
<himik> Lorgus: хочу!
<jillsmitt> !loc jillsmitt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc jillsmitt'
<Lorgus> himik,  мыл давай я те все по тесле скину что имею
<himik> himik
<himik> himik.net
<Lorgus> himik,  щас сек... найду и ииыль дам
<himik> himki.net
<himik> блин
<Lorgus> гы гы
<himik> Lorgus: может всё сразу не надо? )
<Lorgus> http://www.electrolibrary.info/tesla/transformatortesla.htm
<Lorgus> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%A2%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B0
<himik> Lorgus: дауж, здесь одними проводами не обойтись
<Lynk> прива всем, кто мне может сказать можно вывести терминал в конки?
<Lorgus> himik,  ну так а че... генератор и на NE555 собрать мона
<Lorgus> http://povny.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_13.html
<himik> Lorgus: прикольно )
<Lorgus> himik,  собственно пугалку для воров хотелось бы сделать.. а то у нас в деревне ппц как воруют... из города приезжают да под чистую тащат если хозяев нет
<himik> ага, интересная мысль
<Zverushka> господа-товарищи, подскажите как сделать меню полупрозрачным, не используя убунтутвик ?
<BabyBat> Привет всем!
<BabyBat> Проблемка - после последних обновлений перестал грузиться gnome. Запуск проходит как обычно, потом черный экран до GDM не доходит. В Xorg.log на вскидку ошибок нет. Как обычно - куда рыть?
<SergeyIT> BabyBat, дистрибутив 7.10?
<BabyBat> нет 10.10
<SergeyIT> ставь 10.04
<BabyBat> Карточка ATI 3600 на ноуте. До сего момента все работало на отлично. Не хочется переставлять настроенную систему.
<BabyBat> В failsafe mode грузится при загрузке в консоль и запуске startx таже фигня - черный экран.
<maristo> #winapi
<Lorgus> усе.... мясо готово... пойду жевать
<skrishi> всем привет
<edgbla> BabyBat: ошибок не пишет чтоль?
<himik> Lorgus: приятного аппетита
<BabyBat> Нет, либо я не успеваю их увидеть. В логах ничего подозрительного. (в xorg.log по крайней мере)
<Dmitry> ку
<Holeech> ку
<yurau> да
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, беда нерусская
<Kinder-Pingvi> короче какого-то фига.. у меня в грабе раздвоились все параметры
<gaga_rin> щивоу?
<gaga_rin> пищщаль
<Kinder-Pingvi> что у меня по два каждого пункта))
<Kinder-Pingvi> не подскажете, где это перенастроить? а то во втором грабе что-то через анал все сделано..
<KREVEDKO> креведы!!!!!!!! :╗
<Kinder-Pingvi> exit
<Klio> Кто может подсказать почему в бт4 не определяется eth0
<XYZ> как просмотреть информацию о файле или каталоге в консоли?
<XYZ> размер, сколько файлов в каталоге
<sharikoff> Klio: ?
<sharikoff> XYZ: ls- la /каталог
<Klio> Шариков какой вопрос
<sharikoff> как это не определяется?
<sharikoff> ты тунель настраиваешь?
<sharikoff> аа БТ4 я подумал 6 to 4
<Klio> Делаю ifconfig eth0 вообще нет есть lo и wlan0
<XYZ>  ls- la /каталог ты не ошибся?
<XYZ> ls -la*
<XYZ> а количество файлов в каталоге никак не вывести?*
<Klio> что же делать
<sharikoff> XYZ: /-тоже каталог
<sharikoff> Klio: дровишки не стоят
<sharikoff> ifconfig -a
<sharikoff> посмотри
<Klio> me ужраться что ли
<sharikoff> ifconfig -a тоже не показывает?
<Klio> Шариков думаешь дрова на сетевуху
<Klio> Шариков думаешь дрова на сетевуху
<Klio> Шариков нет сам уже не знаю что делать
<sharikoff> Klio: так показывает или нет?
<sharikoff> со нть?
<sharikoff> *чо нть
<Klio> Не показывает
<sharikoff> возможно она просто не включена
<Klio> Не показывает
<sharikoff> Klio: да я с одного раза понимаю
<sharikoff> или ты для военных по 2 раза
<Klio> Шариков и как ее включить
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 up
<Klio> О надо пробовать спасибо отупел я
<XYZ> а нет пограммы в Линукс для мультиметра? Подключаешь к usb специальные щупы и меришь допустим напряжение? =)
<XYZ> и прозвонка через динамики компа
<XYZ> ))))))))))))))))))0
<rapidsp> эт наверн надо спросить у производителя этого мультищупа
<XYZ> есть де ну http://www.chipdip.ru/product/appa-207-usb.aspx
<XYZ> а я не знал, просто пошутил
<XYZ> только не такой как я предложил
<XYZ> =)
<XYZ> там просто usb-питание
<XYZ> без батарейки
<TomFarr> подскажите какую нить сверхмультифункциональную, сверхмультринаикрутейшую, плюшку в СД-РОМ разъёмы на комп, что б я был Ъ
<balahonow> подскажите шо он от меня хочет - WARNING: modinfo for module fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<balahonow> дрова на видео изза этого не ставятся
<User477[web]> у меня при включенном numlock цифровая клавиатура двигает мышку. как сделать чтобы она писала цыфры?
<balahonow> система параметры клавиатура
<User477[web]> спс. все ок
<Alone197711> Как перенаправить звук с звукового выхода на hdmi? OSS4.
<Alone197711> lspci -v | grep Audio
<Alone197711> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Alone197711> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<inkvizitor68sl> Alone197711, gnome-volume-control
<Alone197711> inkvizitor68sl там только одно устройство ALC662 ((
<inkvizitor68sl> значит не работает у тебя hdmi
<Alone197711> когда с alsa пытался разбраться, получилось вывести звук с консоли на тв... значит кабель рабочий.
<Alone197711> но на alsa не получилось собрать драйвер, а на oss4 получилось
<Lorgus> поспали... теперь мона и поесть
<inkvizitor68sl> поели - теперь можно и поспать
<Lorgus> himik, тут ?
<himik> Lorgus: тут
<galalex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> galalex, Понг понг понг...
<galalex> привет всем! посоветуйте консольный почтовый клиент. mutt, email, cone & etc, что выбрать? необходим для отправки писем по cron-у о сотоянии сервера, возможно буду использовать для отправки картинки, но это вторично.
<Lorgus> че че
<Lorgus> himik, http://www.dpverano.com/page4.html
<XuMuK> ку
<Lorgus> 2 ворпоса .. 1 у Назарет есть песенка медленная... самая популярная... как называется и вопрос 2... в винде удалили какой то системный файл... откат не помогает... винда жутко тормозит... есть возможность восстановить без переустановки ???
<skai> @kick Lorgus по второму на винфак.по мервому сорри, не знаю.спроси у ластфм
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: шо це таке?
<User793[web]> hi. where can i find "touchscreen_calibration" utility for my asusT91 in UBUNTU 10.10?
<inkvizitor68sl> nowhere
<User793[web]> good answer
<inkvizitor68sl> install touchcal
<User793[web]> how?
<Lorgus> и сразу банить
<User793[web]> тут ещё и по русски болтают ))
<skai> Lorgus: почему сразу?сначал кик
<Lorgus> ну кикать... по мне один фик
<inkvizitor68sl> да не один фиг.
<inkvizitor68sl> далеко не один фиг.
<inkvizitor68sl> а правила нарушать действительно не стоит)
<skai> Lorgus: хош познать в сравнении?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно про винду спрашивать)
<Lorgus> врага нада знать в лицо
<skai> Lorgus: дык на скрины посмотри и узнаешь в лицо.чеж ты в жопу то полез, проктолога изображаючи?
<Lorgus> skai,  а че ты ругаешься ?
<Lorgus> skai,  вежливый какой
<skai> указание на анатомические отделения - не ругательство:)
<Lorgus> не жопа а задница
<skai> Lorgus: задница - это снаружи.а то куда ты залез - жопа
<skai> ибо системные фаилы так просто не добыть
<Master_Bo> hi
<rapidsp> Lorgus: love hurts или we are animals? :)
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  возможно... до буквы L не добрался еще... на А прослушал... не то
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  биг спс love hurts  оно самое.. а то долго бы искал
<himik> кто-нибудь держит сервачки под centos?
<masashama> Добрый вечер господа
<skai> himik: есть такие богом хранимые конторы конечно
<goldware> Всем привет)
<himik> skai: :) что значит богом хранимые?
<skai> himik: дык:)что их бог оберегает от невзгод и глюков:)
<goldware> ребят а у кого можно про консультироваться по поводу ubuntu?
<artus> q all
<skai> goldware: для начала у учителя русского языка.
<skai> а затем
<Lorgus> artus, !
<skai> !q | goldware
<ubuntuhelp> goldware: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !ask | goldware
<ubuntuhelp> goldware: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Master_Bo> как заставить easytag  прописать всем файлам картинки в тег?
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> skai, Lorgus re
<himik> skai: хочешь, сказать, что без божьей помощи им не выжить?
<skai> Master_Bo: выбери картинку для одного.выдели остальные.и нажми на маленький квадратик рядом с полем выбора картинка(типо применить для всех)
<himik> skai: если не на centos, на каком же дистре поднимать сервервачек для маленькой такой компании?
<Master_Bo> -skai- а где там применить для всех файлов?
<skai> Master_Bo: там справа от поля неприметный квадратик.как рядом со всеми остальными полями
<Master_Bo> -skai- аааааа
<masashama> у меня вопросик, наверное многие знают такой проигрыватель на винду как KMplayer, дак вот при открытии файла в папке там все похожие файлы вместе с ним добавлялись в список воспроизведения плеера, как такое можно организовать на убунте и с помощью какого
<Master_Bo> -skai- блин... поменьше его нельзя сделать было)))
<skai> masashama: smplayer
<masashama> пасибо
<skai> masashama: gnome-mplayer вроде тож умеет
<goldware> У меня версия ubuntu 10.10 поставил все компаненты сделал веб сервер, но никак не могу заставить что бы его было видно из инета...Подключение vpn!/ подскажите где про это инфу взять?
<goldware> если и видно то говорит доступ закрыт
<goldware> var/www/   < это правильный корень для сайта?
<san4o> goldware: vpn через сетку. и я так думаю интернет через проксик провайдера. любопытно как ты сделаеш доступ из вне ))
<goldware> статич ip я подключил
<goldware> должны же быть настройки
<san4o> ну если есть статический айпи. то что ты еще будеш настраивать все и так должно работать. роутер часом не стоит ?
<goldware> неа всё напрямую)
<san4o> а айпи скажи. ато смутные подозрения
<goldware> 193.178.118.202
<goldware> как правильно настроить sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default для vpn со статическим ip
<san4o> тут весь прикол в впн
<san4o> насколько я понял ситуацию маршрутизацию у себя ты не пропишеш ибо все на стороне провайдера
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и чего вы на
<inkvizitor68sl> этом IP писать собрались ?
<goldware> без понятия но на винде то получается) веб сервер видно)
<inkvizitor68sl> что на винде получается?
<goldware> мне кажется маршрутизацию можно попробывать прописать в ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно, лан, несите чушь дальше
<inkvizitor68sl> я посижу тихонько в уголке
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и правильно:)свои нервы дороже:)
<goldware> inkvizitor68sl ну почему чушь если знаешь подскажи как нужно сделать?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не пожсказывай, пока он не начнет пользоваться хотя бы запятыми
<himik> skai: поясни пожалуйста что ты всё таки имел ввиду?
<inkvizitor68sl> debian.pro -> поиск -> lamp
<inkvizitor68sl> зачитывать до дыр.
<inkvizitor68sl> прежде чем хоть что то спрашивать
<inkvizitor68sl> про лампу
<skai> himik: скептицизм по поводу использования центоса в качестве сервера.конечно хорошо, но все таки дебьйян есть дебьйян.не говоря жуже о красношапкисе
<himik> skai: спасибо
<masashama> подскажите пожалуйста программу для перегона pdf в txt и желательно самую быструю и легкую без наворотов
<goldware> inkvizitor68sl: спс попробую до дыр дочитать )))
<elstop> кто-нибудь юзает расширение для наутилуса для закачки картинок на itmages.ru ?
<inkvizitor68sl> elstop, скрипт проще юзать
<elstop> почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/screenshooter
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot -e 'cp $f /home/inky/home_media/shots/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<inkvizitor68sl> и кнопочку на панель или на хоткей
<artus> его и в наутилусе заюзать можно )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<artus> но всеравно лишнее мышкотыкательство)
<artus> я про наутилус )
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Спасибо кэп
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: ЧТо за дурная привычна начать загонять свое вместо ответа на вопрос? )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry], там есть ответ на его вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты про наутил
<[Dmitry]> внезапно
<Dmitry> o_O
<inkvizitor68sl> О-О
<inkvizitor68sl> ой, простите
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
 * inkvizitor68sl надел очки
<[Dmitry]> Зобаните ктонибудь этого фэйка)
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё и с таким хостнеймом хД
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, поеду на работу
<Dmitry> о, да. Кто еще и фейк )
<[Dmitry]> @voice Dmitry
<skai> [Dmitry]: я понимаю.имя у тя редкое:))
<[Dmitry]> skai:
<skai> [Dmitry]:
<[Dmitry]> skai: У вас теперь за перезаходы ничего не делают?
<Master_Bo> охо хо
<skai> [Dmitry]: если кого то кикнули за чтото серьезное, и он зашел и не извинился - даю бан на сутки
<artus> а вообще за сброс войса по ушам надо выдавать
<Dmitry> Человеку просто я не нравлюсь, изза ника, хотя я никогоне трогал, если я мешаю то забаньте
<Dmitry> всё просто
<Vseznaickin> Зачем банить лучше обсерим:)
<Dmitry> как страшно:/
<Master_Bo> А вывод - не нужно делать ников кои не оригинальны и вцызывать могут полемику
 * elstop для того, чтобы быть чище, не обязательно мыться. Можно просто обгадить соседа.
<Vseznaickin> Че эт за хер стримя пидозвездами?:)
<Master_Bo> ?
<skai> @kban --user Vseznaickin
<skai> вторая часть пармезонского балета
<Master_Bo> допился
<skai> и ведь не скажешь, что я злой:)
<Master_Bo> Хачу программу которая ищет обложки и сама их в теги вписывает и хорошо
<Master_Bo> >skai< хороший, злой, главное у кого пушка
<san4o> Master_Bo: все хотят, глянь в сторону амарока, токо обновился, правда на любителя
<Master_Bo> ага и кеды все тащить
<san4o> ну ты ж не пишеш что у тебя стоит
<Master_Bo> ну тогда с поправкой чтоб кеды не тащить все
<Master_Bo> Хачу программу которая ищет обложки и сама их в теги вписывает и хорошо (amarok не предлагать)
<artus> Master_Bo, харе флудить, в гугл искать топай
<Master_Bo> я обгуглился уже
<san4o> Master_Bo:  amarok2 ? =)))
<Master_Bo> вот клементин вообще хрен знает куда сохраняет обложки
<EGOIST> всем привет
<EGOIST> кто знает как подружыть комуникатора НТС с линукс ??
<rapidsp> EGOIST: через гугл-аккаунт
<EGOIST> можна подробенее
<rapidsp> сначала про дружбу поподробнее
<EGOIST> давай
<elstop> EGOIST а что там с дружбой не так?
<EGOIST> убунту его видет как накопитель а мне надо софтина какая то что бы можно было контакты синхрнонизировать смс и все остальное
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, qq
<rapidsp> EGOIST: OS какая на HTC?
<elstop> андроид ясное дело
<EGOIST> андроид
<rapidsp> они и с виндами если че есть :)
<elstop> rapidsp: с виндами они шли, когда делали для кого-то. Но тогда и имя другое было
<rapidsp> EGOIST: заводишь аккаунт на gmail, в телефоне контакты делаешь тип google, указываешь там эту учетку и радуешься :)
<rapidsp> elstop: у меня коллега не так давно с вендой купил
<andreylosev> rapidsp, htc еще не польностью на андроида перешла, они еще и телефоны с winmo делают
<rapidsp> именно
<rapidsp> чтото я не думаю что они прям полностью собираются перейти
<elstop> rapidsp: пардонте. Вики прояснила ситуацию http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC
<rapidsp> чет кабелиное тв седня глючит...
<barabashka_> õàé , ïî÷åìó òî íå ìîãó çàéòè ïîä ñâîèì íèêîì , ïèùåò ÷òî íèê èñïîëçóåòñÿ , êàê òàêîå ìîæåò áûòü åëè ÿ åãî çàðåãèñòðèðîâàë ? êòî òî ïàðîëü ïîäîáðàë ? èëè íèêè ñâîáîäíû äëÿ èñïîëüçîâàíèÿ âñåì?
<ubuntuhelp> barabashka_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<barabashka_> õàé , ïî÷åìó òî íå ìîãó çàéòè ïîä ñâîèì íèêîì , ïèùåò ÷òî íèê èñïîëçóåòñÿ , êàê òàêîå ìîæåò áûòü åëè ÿ åãî çàðåãèñòðèðîâàë ? êòî òî ïàðîëü ïîäîáðàë ? èëè íèêè ñâîáîäíû äëÿ èñïîëüçîâàíèÿ âñåì?
<ubuntuhelp> barabashka_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<barabashka_> хай
<san4o> прет. мы в тебя верили
<barabashka_> почему то не зайти , под своим первым ником , пишет что занято имя , хотя этого быть не может ибо регил его я . Пароль подобрали ? или имена сободны и их могут использовать все?
<san4o> barabashka_:   msg NickServ identify <password>
<san4o> если регистрировал ....
<barabashka_> и что странно ща защел под вторым логином ,но пасс не вводил , и если сейчас ввести твою команду то выдает что мол не зарегистрированный ник
<rapidsp> естессна
<san4o> пароль свой подставь =)  и / перед msg
<barabashka_> san4o:  ага делал
<rapidsp> ну подобрали пароль... делов то
<barabashka_> да не думаю тчо могли подобрать ... может глюк
<barabashka_> а ща под какой учеткой тогда я нахожусь ? меня даже пасс не попросили ввести
<rapidsp> под незарегистрированной
<barabashka_> типо гостя , только ник сам себе выбрал?
<rapidsp> незарегенный ник сам по себе не криминал
<rapidsp> и ирц-сервер к этому индефферентен
<Bitkovski> Всем Здравия
<rapidsp> и вам не болеть
<Bitkovski> Товарищи Админы, прошу не пинать, просто реально нимогу найти и потому спрашиваю
<barabashka_> а вот у меня два значка irc
<barabashka_> одна с irc.ubuntu.com другая с irc.freenode.net возможно ли такое что   я зарегин на фриноде , а конектюсь непосредственно к убунту серверу ?
<Bitkovski> мне надо зделать на сайте меню раздела Оружие, а в нём подменю на кажжый ствол. Делаю на joomla, модулей подобного рода не нашёл. мож кто сталкивался
<rapidsp> barabashka_: гы... ты ж 2 раза зашел :)
<barabashka_> rapidsp: нет фри нод офф (красный ща)
<rapidsp> barabashka_: спроси /whois про свой ник, посмотришь с какого хоста .. проблем то :)
<rapidsp> Bitkovski: ты прав, за это и отпинать могут :)
<Bitkovski> просто на их канале ваще фиг дозавёшься
<artus> @kick Bitkovski причем тут  зделать на сайте меню раздела Оружие ?
<san4o> оруженый барон ...
<rapidsp> отпинали :)
<barabashka_> ввел хуиз имя
<barabashka_> выдало айпи и имя + pratchett.freenode.net :Rennes, France
<barabashka_> ип 2ip.ru говорит украинский , можно что-нибудь теперь сделать?
<artus> смиритцо) ну или попробовать его гхостом выбить )
<artus> !ghost | barabashka_
<ubuntuhelp> barabashka_: Если в IRC Ваш зарегистрированный ник уже используется, то Вы можете заставить его покинуть сервер, набрав /msg nickserv ghost username password
<san4o> пробу регистрировать, если не зарегано имя
<rapidsp> ну с Украиной у нас сейчас хорошие отношения, можно попробывать по дипломатическим каналам....
<alagos> привет
<alagos> Кто-либо видит мои сообщения?
<artus> нет )
<goldware__> Спасибо вам ребят)) http://debian.pro/106 выручил очень))
<alagos> artus: злой ты)
<barabashka_> barabashka has been ghosted.
<alagos> все-таки поставил я себе убунту 10.04. И дрова на видео стали из коробки и почти все нормально.
<artus> alagos, угу )
<san4o> goldware__: неужели проблема была в неправильно поставленом апаче ?
<alagos> Хотя... Оказалось, что не принцыпиально что пилить...
<goldware__> san4o: ну я не использовал virtualhost *:80 как нужно) было и я устанавливал сервак просто как локальный и всё)
<rapidsp> barabashka_:  наверное так нада сделать /msg nickserv set enforce on
<san4o> ну если все было норм поставлено то при вводе твоего айпи должна страница быть  с IT WORKS
<goldware__> ну сейчас уже другая))
<goldware__> не its works
<goldware__> san4o: я уже скрипт сайта подгрузил
<san4o> goldware__: ну сейчас то что тебе нада. но первоначальная поверка такая, со всеми дефолтными настройками
<barabashka_> rapidsp: пишет не залогиненый , причем ник барабашка_
<san4o> goldware__:или ты сразу, не посмотрел и полез виртуальные хосты править ?
<alagos> я что то не могу вспомнить и нагуглить команду для выбора редактора в mc
<alagos> кто то помнит?
<rapidsp> barabashka_: дык переименуйся
<goldware__> san4o: да так я и сделал
<rapidsp> barabashka_: ты гхостнул его?
<barabashka_> rapidsp: а на каом серваке делать у меня есть две консоли , вринод и убунту ком
<barabashka_> rapidsp: да
<barabashka_> ли разницы нет
<rapidsp> barabashka_: пофик, сеть одна
<san4o> alagos: F3  f4 ?
<alagos> juf
<alagos> san4o: да
<goldware__> san4o: слушай!, а для защиты сервака что лучше посоветуешь?
<alagos> там что то говорит он про опцию EDITOR
<alagos> Но не выходит ее заюзать что то )
<goldware__> FW может какойнить с графич оболочкой прикольный есть?
<san4o> goldware__: смотри на том же дебиан.про fail2ban неплохая вещь )
<goldware__> san4o: Оки Спс посмотрю)
<Barabashka> îãî
<ubuntuhelp> Barabashka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<alagos> san4o: Не помнишь команду?
<Barabashka> à òàê
<ubuntuhelp> Barabashka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<goldware__> san4o: а ты не знаешь как сразу папку полностью с тем что внутри правами наделить с одной команды?
<Barabashka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Barabashka, Fail!
<Barabashka> что за дела
<artus> гг
<Barabashka> ох я это сделал , уже и сабыл что вообще хотел спросит (касаемо убунту) =)
<Barabashka> может стоит как-нибудь поменять пароль чтобы такого не случилось больше , подскажете как?
<rapidsp> Barabashka: /msg nickserv help
<san4o> goldware__: man chmod
<goldware__> т.е. пример sudo man chmod 777 /home/user/1
<goldware__> san4o: Так?
<rapidsp> goldware__: -r еще
<goldware__> т.е. пример sudo man chmod 777 /home/user/1 -r
<san4o> goldware__: без man )) это справка я для инфы написал
<goldware__> и это сделает всю папку и всё что в ней права 777
<Lorgus> от гады... в гаррика потного втавили картинку из винды
<san4o> goldware__: да,  777 всем права на редактирование
<rapidsp> и на выполнение....
<asker> ребят, как можно добавить пользователя в группу wheel? debian 5.0
<Barabashka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Barabashka, Failed!
<himik> asker: sudo adduser username wheel
<asker> спасибо!
<alagos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> alagos, Fail!
<alagos> О_о
<himik> asker: только sudo не надо наверно в debian
<asker> странно
<asker> пишет что группы wheel нет O.o
<shki1866> asker: "less /etc/group | grep wheel" выдаёт что-нибудь?
<asker> нету
<asker> но есть sudo
<plastical> монтурую самбу таким скриптом smbmount //192.168.1.1/part0 /media/smb -o guest,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,iocharset=utf8,directio,mapchars,sec=none. Монтирование проходит а при записи на примонтированный диск вылетает Permission denied (13)
<plastical> есть идеи?
<plastical> подскажите что не так пожалста
<artus> права на монтирование проверяй
<artus>  Permission denied как бе намекает
<plastical> artus, на директории  /media/smb права юзера который монтирует
<plastical> 777
<asker> shki1866, добавил в группу sudo нет эффекта
<artus> а в конфиге самбы что ?
<tenshigo> asker: прекращай тупить. нет так создай
<plastical> artus, в конфиге самбы на клиенте?
<shki1866> asker: тебе обычному юзеру использовать судо разрешить нужно чтоли?
<artus> ну скорее на сервере
<asker> shki1866, да )
<plastical> artus, до сервака нет возможности достучаться
<plastical> artus, причем!! файл нормально копируется
<plastical> artus, а ошибка вылетает, говоришь ей skip и все..файл типа залился
<shki1866> asker: добавь себя в /etc/sudoers и не парься.  там справка есть что писать
<artus> ну значит не сожет после записи права сменить наверно на файл, вобщем конфиг самбы на сервере смотреть надо
<Corsair> подскажите в чем дело,после установки debian сисетма не загружается,появляется черный экран с предложением ввести логин и пароль,после ввода,появляется командная строка,какую команду надо дать - чтобы загрузился рабочий стол?
<artus> Corsair, причем тут дебиан?
<Corsair> ну я вот час назад пытался ее установить debian 5.0.7 amd64
<artus> Corsair, ты каналом не ошибся? я еще раз спрашива, дебиан тут причем ?
<Corsair> а
<Corsair> понял
<Corsair> извиняюсь
<admin-skif-biz> народ, скайп только у меня не подлючается? Или это клиника?
<Ragnareg> ВечерЪ!
<goldware> ребят подскажите как в ubuntu на папку вместе с её содержимым права 777 повесить
<Soft> тук тук... народ есть ли под линь программа перебора паролей к rar архиву?
<goldware> все спят))
<goldware> походу)
<Soft> какой спать... у меня курсач.. архив нужно приоткрыть чтоб вытащить оттуда курсач.
<tenshigo> Soft: сам виноват, сам и хлебай.
<Galaxy2000> rar трудно
<tenshigo> я и не догадывался что такие "кадры" бывают.
<Soft> да курсач из инета... там один пункт мне нужен..
<asker> Soft попробуй в гугле, если ненайдёшь под линь - ищи под вынь, и через wine используй виндовую ломалку паролей для архива, но только под линуксом - всё просто
 * himik уже закрыл 65 закладок в фаерфоксе и не собирается останавливаться на достигнутом
<User044[web]> есть пользователи VirtualBox?
<skrishi> угу
<Fazoid> есть
<Ragnareg> что нужно)
<skrishi> блин, давай сюда ты будешь писать, а о мне в лом настраивать звуки )))
<User044[web]> ясн. ребят. можете в крадце объяснить как он работает?
<artus> а может ты почитаеш на википедии?
<User044[web]> артус,не переживай ты так, уже давно все прочитал
<artus> тогда проблема в чем ?
<Ragnareg>  User044[web]   создаешь вирт машину, ставишь туда ОСь и работаешь
<User044[web]> надо узнать как именно он работает,просто появляетса окошко с виндой?
<skrishi> нет.. ставишь в окошко винду )
<User044[web]> поподробнее пож.
<skrishi> он создаёт только образ диска на который можеш гурзить систему
<artus> при наличии лицензии на оную )
<Ragnareg> User044[web], ты уже установил се VirtualBox
<User044[web]> нет,ещё не начинал
<skrishi> User044[web]: тебе чего нужно? принцип работы? тогда это лучше в викопедию..
<User044[web]> мне нужно запускать коекакой софт тоесть *.ехе файлы
<skrishi> а что вайн не?
<User044[web]> вайн - мне не подходит
<User044[web]> поэтому ищю другой способ
<Ragnareg> ну так просто поставь Box и юзай
<Ragnareg> там все просто
<User044[web]> после установки как работает сам ВБ ?
<skrishi> ну не совсем просто но интуитивно понятно )
<artus> молча работаеть
<User044[web]> артус , уйди в афк пожалусто
<skrishi> этоты зря )
<artus> User044[web], ты поставь для начала, и потом уже вопросы задавай а не филосовствуй
<artus> @kick User044[web] да лехко
<User044[web]> ок , спасибо
<Ragnareg> )))
<User044[web]> артус, сила не в правах администратора
<artus> @kick "User044[web]" да лехко
<skrishi> эм?
<Ragnareg> :D
<skrishi> а.. кавычки забыл )
<skrishi> ну вот.. не дал доброе дело сегодня сделать ))
<skrishi> ругаться начал ))
<artus> asker, ты для начала поставь, посмотри, и вопросы задавай по мере пользования
<avetis> artus , привет. вопрос по поводу регулятора звука,вчера обсуждали уже, возник вопрос
<asker> ?
<Ragnareg> по одному доброму делу в день)
<artus> ой, нетому )
<asker> :)
<artus> avetis, поставил ?
<avetis> что именно*
<artus> регулятор
<avetis> у меня тут вопрос возник интересный
<avetis> установил убунту, снес пульсаудио по статье на форуме, можно вернуть старый регулятор громкости? тот что был при установке убунту,чтобы не ставить volti
<artus> ну там же вроде написано как вернуть
<avetis> там написано только не тот старый , а просто заменить его тем что написано
<avetis> а меня интересует именно старый(стандартный)
<artus> эм, не пробовал
<Sergey_IT> avetis а зачем пульс сносить?
<skrishi> судо атп-гет аплет-звук не?
<avetis> пульс и скайп вещи не сумесные
<Sergey_IT> avetis а почему у меня работает? (
<skrishi> а что ты растраиваешься Sergey_IT? __
<skrishi> )
<avetis> сергей, можно скрин аудионастроек скайпа ?
<Sergey_IT> ну так может чего интересное пропустил в этой жизни (
<avetis> сергей, АП
<Sergey_IT> avetis, а где это взять? (
<skrishi> avetis: а у тебя гном?
<artus> avetis, http://itshaman.ru/articles/88 как тут делал?
<skrishi> ну там написано как вернуть )) правда не явно ))
<avetis> да у меня гном ,в настройках скайпа нужно зайти в аудионастройки и зделать скрин
<avetis> артус, нет
<avetis> с убунту.ру/форум
<artus> ну дык , )
<artus> бери и делай так )
<copyerfiled> Здрасте
<artus> дык на бабантофоруме для 9.10 вроде
<artus> *бубунту
<skrishi> бабантофорум? :-D
<artus> avetis, http://ppa.launchpad.net/dtl131/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-applets/ вон можеш тут аплет взять )
<godfather> .
<copyerfiled> Че неспите?
<gaga_rin> ненужно
<godfather> срань господня
<bggooo> где?
<godfather> та везде
<bggooo> я чет не вижу :)
<godfather> в мире творится
<godfather> жопо
<godfather> скоро
<godfather> армагидец
<bggooo> ты тоже про них прочитал? О_о
<godfather> про кого
<artus> @voice godfather
<copyerfiled> Я ссу
<artus> @voice copyerfiled
<bggooo> copyerfiled, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%BD%D0%B8_(%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%8B)
<godfather> инвестиции горят синим пламенем
<copyerfiled> Ыы йа же с телефона :(
<copyerfiled> В детей надо инвестировать!
<copyerfiled> А че такое +v  ?
<flintstone> привет всем!
<flintstone> ктото в этой комнате пользуется блендером?
<Sergey_IT> когда что то смешать надо, да
<Ragnareg> flintstone, юзал активно некоторое время
<Ragnareg> а что нужно
<flintstone> Ragnareg: видел новый интерфейс..? что ты про него думаешь
<flintstone> 7
<flintstone> ?
<flintstone> передо мной ситуация..
<flintstone> я начал учить блендер 2.49
<Ragnareg> да, удеветельное свойство, каждая версия прикольная)
<Ragnareg> в основном там просто местоположения меняесть, или что то обеденяется во вкладках
<flintstone> тут в 2,55 полностью изменен интерфейс..
<flintstone> до неузнавания
<flintstone> и по моему по тупому изменили все..
<flintstone> но я пока еще учу.. и хочу услышать мнение более продвинутого пользователя
<flintstone> например spin
<flintstone> в старом можно было указывать угол и количество шагов..
<flintstone> в новом я так и не нашел где это ставить..
<Ragnareg> интерфейсы можно менять
<Ragnareg> у меня сейчас 2.49b
<flintstone> у меня тоже
<flintstone> я начал урок один по точному моделированию..
<flintstone> и попутно заглядываю на новый и ищу кнопки
<Ragnareg> я учил немного иначе, сначала основы, потом примечания к версиям, нужно только время, что бы найти те или иные функции
<flintstone> а ты видел новый интерфейс?
<Ragnareg> да
<flintstone> и как он тебе?
<flintstone> мутный?
<Ragnareg> это же дефолтный, поставь се другой
<Ragnareg> я бы сказал, непривычный!
<Ragnareg> а тебе для чего он нужен?
<flintstone> для мебели
<Ragnareg> он такой, как в последней версии венды
<Ragnareg> для венды*
<flintstone> я работал дизайнером в rhinoceros
<flintstone> очень удобная программа..
<flintstone> и с рендером там все нормально
<artus> а може в приват флудить?
<flintstone> но под вендой
<artus> *т
<flintstone> artus: тут просто все молчат
<artus> и что ?
<flintstone> тут хотябы обсуждение близкое к теме комнаты..
<artus> ну ровным счетом я нислова близкого к теме комнаты не услышал
<flintstone> artus: тут нельзя обсуждать программы установленные на убунте?
<artus> причем здесь обсуждение внешнего вида блендера и сравнение оного с таким же на офтопике к │Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channe
<artus> l
<flintstone> это оскорбляет твои чувства?
<Sergey_IT> у опов чувств нет, только долг )
<artus> flintstone, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc правила читай
<flintstone> artus: обещаю прочитать на досуге..
<resurection> У меня в менеджере обновлений висит один пакет, который я не могу отметить галкой и установить. Он там просто висит и всё. Это нормально?
<resurection> Пакет "Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot"
<flintstone> artus: мне интересно, если вдруг тут соберется компания с одним интересом (ubuntu) и пойдет пить пиво.. а на второй день станут тут обсуждать как нажрались и кклеили телок.. это нарушение..?
<artus> а это как то корелируетцо с темой канала ?
<Aselicon> Доброго времени суток
<Ragnareg> привет
<flintstone> artus: ну да.. собрались 10 человек которые пользуются убунтой.. попить пиво и пообсуждать чтото.. просто повеселиться.. где им еще собраться если не в таких комнатах...?
<Aselicon> Сессия дело темное
<artus> flintstone, тебе комнат не хватает?
<inkvizitor68sl> кому акк на дропбоксе на 10 гб за 10 WMZ нужен?
<inkvizitor68sl> вечный, само собой
<flintstone> artus: а тебе че жалко?
<artus> @voice flintstone
<flintstone> чч
<Aselicon> ребят, Вот ОО *.doc кривовато понимает.. че чделать чтоб счастье было?
<Aselicon> пережать чем в пдф может
<Sergey_IT> Aselicon, сегодня под офтопиком док не смог посмотреть - разные версии - делай вывод !
<flintstone> Sergey_IT: у меня все доки открываются..
<Aselicon> ну это один момент.. А когда опенофис всевремя Форматирование Дока кривит и рисунки вообще кудато сливает
<flintstone> в том числе и *.docx
<Sergey_IT> flintstone, открываются, но бывет не все показывают
<Sergey_IT> бывает
<Aselicon> а делать то че
<Aselicon> лекции то читать надо
<Sergey_IT> лекции писать надо было
<Aselicon> элементы и устройства систем управления всетаки
<flintstone> поставь пока офис под какимниудь эмулятором..
<flintstone> а вообще лучле переделай все заново, в ОО
<flintstone> заодно и узнаешь многое..
<Aselicon> поставить под вайном МСофис и пережать в .одф
<flintstone> как пережать? по моему микрософт потдерживает только свои форматы..
<Aselicon> одф поддерживает
<flintstone> не знал..
<flintstone> пробуй..
<Aselicon> век живи)
<Aselicon> попробую)
<flintstone> я больше в таблицах работаю..
<flintstone> даже забыл как открывать xcel :)
<skrishi> Aselicon: вообще лучше пережимать ОпенОфисом в пдф.. помоему самое удобное... если офлайн.. но есть ещё онлайновые конвертаторы.. порой гугл
<Aselicon> хотел посмотреть что будет на ГуглДоксе, а там лимит в 25Мб установили. У меня файл - 30
<flintstone> заплати и будет больше :)
<Aselicon> А вас не бесит что при загрузке опен офис красными буквами пишут -  O R A C L E
<flintstone> меня нет :)
<Aselicon> непойму к чему так кричать
<flintstone> я не такой нервный.. :)
<Aselicon> ну купили ну молодцы
<skrishi> а я не заметил )
<Aselicon> можно и не красным было написать и шрифт поменьше
<Aselicon> как так:-D
<Aselicon> делаю экспорт в пдф
<Aselicon> сделал
<skrishi> так.. я не вижу лишнее )
<skrishi> сделал? ну иди читай )
<Aselicon> не помогло
<Aselicon> все съехано
<artus> значит такой док )
<Aselicon> нее, док хороший
<skrishi> ура.. Полный круг №40 опубликовали на сайте ))) всего неделя прошла )))
<Aselicon> эээ это что это о чем?
<Aselicon> кстати в дроп квест никто не играет?
<skrishi> http://ubuntu.ru/fullcircle
<artus> Aselicon, дык пройден еще вчера )
<Aselicon> он же 2 недели
<artus> хех )
<skrishi> а я кстати наконец поставил NeverHood )))
<skrishi> блин.. всё дело было оказывается в драйверах аудиокарты ))))
<Aselicon> ааааа неверхууууд этож жесть я в детстве играл!!!!!
<Aselicon> че все молчат
<skrishi> это не жесть, это клёвая игрушка, да примитивная.. но клёвая.. и на то время одна из лучших ходилок )
<skrishi> я про вики читаю )) как поставить и как настроить ))
<Aselicon> неверхуд мне нравился очень)
<Aselicon> блин
<Aselicon> пакет с вордом
<Aselicon> ненайду
<skrishi> пакет?
<skrishi> котомку )))
<Aselicon> о я нашел хАбибиВорд
<Aselicon> скрышы а ты видел вирусы?
<skrishi> Aselicon: да, в 97 году, когда учился в коледже, показывали
<Aselicon> неужели они и правда так страшны??
<skrishi> Aselicon: ну.. под электронным микроскопом - нет.. иногда очень не обычны.. напоминают транзисторы старые )))
<inkvizitor68sl> так что, никому акки на дропбоксе на 10 гб не нужны) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> эх вы... )
<skrishi> я даже не вкурсе что это такое ))
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dropbox
<skrishi> и почем ты отдаёшь 10 Г ? )
<Aselicon> дада по чем 10 г)
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, 10 WMZ / 300 яду )
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: у меня вопрос.. а как ты его вечным сделаешь? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, без проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> могу расширить 10 гиговый файл у себя в DBox
<inkvizitor68sl> только не сегодня)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то с таким инетом с ума сойду ждать
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, так же как и 2 гиговый
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: лан, я подумаю.. пока нет особой нужды в хранилище.. если честно...
<Aselicon> инквизитор а ты не обманщик??
<skrishi> вот мне интересно вики.. есть сервера которые разрешают бесплатный вики-хостинг ))
<artus> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, не обманщик
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, гугл -> php mysql free hosting
<Aselicon> АбиВорд не победил .док файл. печаль поглащает меня
<skrishi> Aselicon: Короче его можно будет посадить за развод если что ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, textmaker попробуй
<Aselicon> он на линь?
<inkvizitor68sl> и на линь тоже
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl: не.. есть хостинги с уже настроенными вики.. там просто зарегиться нужно
<skrishi> http://ru.wikia.com/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%8F
<skrishi> как пример
<inkvizitor68sl> ф топку
<skrishi> пачаму?
<artus> Сообщество сайтов, которые вы можете редактировать. звучит мегасильно )
<inkvizitor68sl> uu
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<avetis> artus: можно менять значёк регулятора громкости ?)
<artus> avetis, можно, разрешаю, меняй )
<avetis> artus: я не разрешение спрашиваю, а спрашиваю как это делаетса)
<artus> ))
<skrishi> да.. там прикольно.. потому я и думаю )
<skrishi> да я наверное сначала локально поставлю её.. разберусь.. а потом уже думать буду
<Aselicon> у тебя гном?
<Aselicon> аветис
<patron>  Может кто знает что это такое не могу запустить сервер   * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Syntax error on line 230 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:1: <VirtualHost> was not closed.
<patron> Action 'start' failed.
<patron> The Apache error log may have more information.
<patron>                                                                          [fail]
<Aselicon> не
<Aselicon> хз
<Aselicon> смотри лог
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Aselicon
<Aselicon> я войс?
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Aselicon> что значит войс?
<Aselicon> я чтото нарушаю?
<inkvizitor68sl> !voice | Aselicon
<ubuntuhelp> Aselicon: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<inkvizitor68sl> мат
<patron> Ok . это тебе за хз
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice parfux1
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice patron
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice parfux1
<inkvizitor68sl> ненвижу комплит в хчате ><
<Aselicon> недумал что это мат, но в следующий раз обязательно учту
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-09
<go8765> а есть какая-то библиотека для линукса *(для документов) ?
<go8765> оно ещё и платное оказалось о_О
<black_ru> Прив всем
<User057[web]> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста в дистрибутив Ubuntu 11.10 DVD входит Wine?
<skai-falkorr> живые?мертвые?полуживые?полумертвые?зомби?фанаты телепузиков? есть кто?
<scogra> есть живые. входят-выходят. не комната а коридор
<skai-falkorr> аще
<skai-falkorr> ни стыда ни совести у людев
<artus> baronos, тут?
<baronos> artus: ага)
<artus> baronos, решил тут глянуть когда ж такой любимый го xchat обновлялся, он жеш не терпит старья, оказываетцо на него забили всего лиш в 10м году) почти не пованивает)
<baronos> artus: хехе)) я многие перепробовал клиенты, самый лучший для меня оказался вичат))
<baronos> а хчат, да не плохой, но какой то отталкивающий
<baronos> artus: http://i.minus.com/iEnNhuBS3vlDZ.png я шрифты поменял, вроде даже ничего такой стал)
<artus> гуд
<baronos> только надо найти в теме гш размер в нотифи, а то крупновато)
<skai-falkorr> ниче так
<skai-falkorr> но тему бы поменять
<artus> да нормальная тема, даже валпапер не напрягает)
<baronos> я её немного изменил, убрал закругления, и сделал компактней значки в превью.
<artus> шрифт ток поболее и пойдеть
<skai-falkorr> чернота слишком черная
<skai-falkorr> грейскелить бы ее немного
<baronos> размер шрифта не проблема, это тогда надо что то типа деб пакета делать для установки темы чтоб и шрифт пихала сразу.
<skai-falkorr> дык сдела
<baronos> сделаю, надо только всё до мелочей подработать. и попробовать еще одну тему, только светлее сделать...
<skai-falkorr> вово
<skai-falkorr> светлей
<skai-falkorr> серую
<skai-falkorr> сделаешь - напишу для людев
<baronos> постараюсь, просто делаю долго, так как в этих кодах и rgb цветах бывает затупливаю))
<skai-falkorr> дык онлайн ргб конвертеров тьма
<skai-falkorr> выбрал цвет - он те ргб значение
<skai-falkorr> а то скоро надо будет ставить гш себе
<skai-falkorr> ради приличия
<skai-falkorr> вдруг гш не совсем г
<dmay> чочоувастут?
<dmay> белые люди наслаждаются последним выходным?
<skai-falkorr> да так ниче
<skai-falkorr> легко и мягко ведем беседку
<skai-falkorr> антабазеротак
<skai-falkorr> что за ники люди придумывают
<dmay> artus: не, Ш всё таки Г. в том же ярлычке хрома всё сливается, и в поле поиска надпись уезжает наверх
<dmay> ну а про то что некоторых ярлычков нет иконок и что еволюшен не почтовик я промолчу, пожалуй
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дак а какие ш не г. все ш г. просто степень г разная. например у ubuntu font г почти не чувствуется. 14 из 100. а вот у вендовых - 178 из 100
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а что такое эволюшен тада?
<skai-falkorr> почтовый клиент
<dmay> skai-falkorr: еволюшен это недоразумение на пути прогресса :/
<dmay> даже громоптица адекватнее...
<skai-falkorr> так кроме гугловебморды и гуглоапа нормальных клиентов нима
<artus> вендовые вообще все через один вырвиглазные
<dmay> skai-falkorr: алсо, что за попугаи - 14/100, 178/100?
<skai-falkorr> 178 балоов из ста по шкале говнистости шрифтов
<dmay> skai-falkorr: внезапно, win live mail очень одекватне. не вброс, сам удивился.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: знаш када хотмейл принял письмо от майкрософт за спам - я перестал их уважать совсем
<dmay> если-б он ещё умел почту через специфичный смтп отправлять, вообще бы цены не было. а так - для домохозяек...
<dmay> )
<skai-falkorr> эт был офигенчик
<dmay> не, не вебморда, именно настольный клиент
<skai-falkorr> он не отличается от вебморды
<dmay> лолшто?
<skai-falkorr> не сильно
<skai-falkorr> те же цвета
<skai-falkorr> то же шг
<dmay> чот ты путаешь
<dmay> попозже скрины скину
<skai-falkorr> ну я видел его времен до сп1
<skai-falkorr> вобщем гугловеб и гуглоапп - лучше всех
<dmay> ну это да
<skai-falkorr> а из вебов не считая мейлсрушного спамобокса страшнее всех яхуу
<baronos> вот апп-фильтр я себе сделал как нижний на скрине, вверх дефолт... Для буков наверно мелкий не удобно будет?
<baronos> http://i.min.us/iZzIlzMSdPK9c.png
<dmay> baronos: а может того... бабу?
<baronos> dmay: лень ехать до неё, и бензина мало(
<dmay> так заработай на бензин, будь мужиком, б..кхмкхм, ну ты меня понял
<baronos> лень мне сегодня двигаться
<dmay> жостокость http://bit.ly/zwDfG4
<black_ru> ребята, кто-нибудь заводил pidgin-festival?
<artus> RHVoice адекватнее фестиваля
<User885[web]> Всем привет
<dmay> что сломал?
<useall> =)))
<User885[web]> На 11.04 можно запустить WoW?
<baronos> истинно говорю, иди и запускай.
<User885[web]> :)
<safinaskar> User885[web]: apt-get install playonlinux
<baronos> как сделать чтоб деб пакет в /home/Домашняя папка/ пихал файлы? У всех по разному дом. папка называется, есть ли какое то универсальное имя или что то типа того?
<dmay> внезапно ~?
<baronos> это понятно, но нужен тогда скрипт какой то кторый будет в папке DEBIAN исполнятся раскидывать их в ~/.themes и .fonts , а если если папками это изобразить?
<baronos> если сделать папку ~ и в ней .themes то после установки пакета будет /~ просто папка создана)
<andrex> baronos: наверно так &HOME/path
<andrex> &=$
<baronos> то есть это в скрипте надо? или в названиях папок?
<andrex> в скрипте
<andrex> хотя я толком и не понял чё ты изображаеш
<baronos> пытаюсь создать свой деб пакет, и чтоб при установки он файлы кидал в домашнюю директорию .themes и .fonts
<andrex> ну попробуй так
<openvoid> он же судуется будет в рутовый хомяк бросать
<andrex> можно без рута если все пути верны то прокатит, ну и скрипт нормальный
<andrex> хотя мне кажется было бы проще юзать симлинки
<baronos> не стал мудрить, запихал в /usr/share
<baronos> думал там применение тем не будет работать для гш, проверил работает)
 * baronos поздравил себя с первым мега простым и банальным пакетом
<baronos> artus: смотрел кин "хочу как ты" :D
<andrex> baronos: он наверно думает, наказать тебя ан нет)
<baronos> хехе)
<andrex> 2.13 нарушил всётаки
<baronos> давай войс, что ж теперь(
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: дай бароносу войс
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.0.4; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.1-rc4-git2; the latest beta kernel is 3.1-rc4.
<andrex> странно
<skai-falkorr> http://ivanpesin.info/blog/2012/01/sysadmin-parable/
 * andrex решил распечатать этот пост и повесить на стенку
<andrex> -к
<go8765> baronos, этот вчерашний текстовый редактор на 79 метров оказался ещё и за 40$)
<shenmue> всем пыщ пыщ тыдыдыщ
<andrex> и тебе не болеть
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> какой в хроме шрифт стоит?
<baronos> serif ?
<Amblnb> Какой выставишь По умолчанию тимэс нев роман самый ужасный вырвиглазный
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: исправил я пиджин! )) в gtk модуля не хватало
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, это хорошо)
<Denel_Manilov> у некоторых программ не отображается иконка....
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, модуль налево ушел? )
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  его не было!) случайно в терминале заметил ошибку
<Denel_Manilov> а со значками как быть?
<total__> добрый вечер
<Polyaris> privet vsem, u menya voprosik, chem raznitsya ubuntu 11.10 dvd 1.5 gb ubuntu 11.10 cd 680 mb kakuyu versuyu nado ustanavit ne ponyal
<total__> привет, в том что на cd минимум программ при установки,, а на dvd больше. Но если есть интернет то лучне сд и доставить то что надо
<polyaris_> pomogite chem raznitsya ubuntu 11.10 dvd 1.5 gb ubuntu 11.10 cd 680 mb
<total__> привет, в том что на cd минимум программ при установки,, а на dvd больше. Но если есть интернет то лучне сд и доставить то что надо
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, каккие программы не отображают?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  zenmap
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, незнаю. у меня есть иконка. ты имеешь ввиду-вообщет нет значка или он "пустой" ?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: пустой он. просто листочек белый и все
<go8765> ну это по-тому что в теме иконок нет иконки зенмапа
<go8765> поменяй тему иконок, проверь
<Denel_Manilov> а от проги не цепляются иконки?
<go8765> например на gartoon redux)
<shenmue> пиши по русски
<go8765> shenmue, это кому было? :)
<shenmue> go8765 полярис
<total__> его уже нет
<shenmue> оО ничего себе у вас методы
<go8765> пинги-пинги :)
<go8765> shenmue, у кого, какие методы?
<baronos> я честно уже вротой день понять их не могу чего они делают с пиджином))
<shenmue> go8765 хм... ты по моему часть сообщений не видишь
<go8765> baronos, с пиджином уже всё сделали)
<go8765> shenmue, закопиппасть... я проверю о_О
<sharikoff> блин чо гугл свои собственные днсы не юзает чтоль..
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: ну ты меня подколол!!!!)))))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, а чё? я щяс ей пользуюсь) (если ты об этом)
<shenmue> go8765, http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-01-09%2019:00:52.png
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: с пиджином все ок! гтк модуль просил
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  что то я даже растерялся...... такие иконки )))))
<shenmue> sharikoff у меня с днс гугла постоянно долгий отклик от рунета
<shenmue> сайты грузятся секунд через 5 наверное
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, как глоток свежего воздуха :)
<sharikoff> shenmue: ну прикинь
<sharikoff> nslookup -type=mx intes.org
<sharikoff> отвечает intes.org	mail exchanger = 10 mail.intes.org.
<go8765> shenmue, opendns ?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  слушай, а значки программ так и не исправились....
<sharikoff> а письма шлет на старый mx
<shenmue> namebench для таких утилит юзаю
<shenmue> дел*
<sharikoff> как юзаешь?
<shenmue> как как. запустил. он выдает список быстрых днс серверов.
<shenmue> тестит их
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, ну да, я протупил, у меня в этой теме их тоже нет :) щя посмотрю есть они где-то вообще или нет
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: как называется тема иконок которая стандартная
<shenmue> у меня в нем гугол как и провайдер на ниже 10ого места где то
<shenmue> а дальше вроде в  /etc/resolv.conf днс сервера пишутся
<shenmue> только нм его перетирает. так что нм убить надо
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, я думаю, у него нет своей иконки
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: как называется тема иконок которая стандартная
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, непомню
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  а если иконку подсунуть?
<shenmue> gnome icons theme
<go8765> подсунь
<go8765> shenmue, всё сообщения есть)
<go8765> shenmue, если я правильно тебя понял.. у меня тоже gnome-ppp затирал днсы на провайдерские. я так решил это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64786.0
<go8765> *хотя я не уверен, давно это было. щяс читаю тему и страшно даже представить что я это когда-то пытался делать :)
<go8765> **т.е. было давно, но работает до сих пор :)
<shenmue> скрипт какой то... нм грохнуть и все тут. и пиши чо хочь
<shenmue> или только чтение
<go8765> там так и советовали вроде-отобрать права записи
<go8765> shenmue, я таки неправильно понял что ты имеешь ввиду.. а opends-а в тех тестах небыло?
<shenmue> http://cs5455.vk.com/u73074407/132267460/y_ca1b4d15.jpg днски вроде пчелайна
<go8765> а кто позволил запилить яндекс в ФФ после обновления? о_О
<User713[web]> Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь по Ubuntu!!! Кто может помочь?
<shenmue> хм даже не знаю
<himik> может кто-нибудь и сможет
<himik> надо вопрос задать и всё
<go8765> artus, а это ты учёл при выборе клиента ? :) http://azureus.sourceforge.net/plugin_list.php
<go8765> мдя.. тут неплохо тренируют чувство юмора :)
<User713[web]> Я новичек, поэтому не судите строго :-)
<shenmue> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User713[web]> На ноуте не определяется карт-ридер!
<shenmue> хм... по моему должны определятся флешки а не кард ридер то
<himik> !howtoask
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='howtoask'
<Sergey_IT>  User713[web], зайди на форум и в поле поиска вбей - На ноуте не определяется карт-ридер
<User713[web]> В нете пошарил - нужно отредактировать файл grub.cfg но сохранить не могу т.к. нет root прав! А как их получть????Большой вопрос! В предыдущих версиях ubuntu было легче , а в последней не могу допереть!
<go8765> User713[web], редактируй не просто в gedit а в sudo gedit
<Sergey_IT> User713[web], а причем здесь карт ридер
<User713[web]> Ну Sd карту не видит!
<shenmue> нет значка на рабочем столе?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, прав у рута на запись этого файла нет
<Sergey_IT> )
<go8765> аа. как всё запущено)
<Sergey_IT> то есть сначала надо права на запись файлу дать
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_WaOLjdyQ
<User713[web]> Точно! Через терминал получилось!!!! Спасибо!
<User713[web]> А можно все это сделать только в обычном человечном виде без терминала?
<shenmue> можно но не нужно
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  всю прогу перерыл! не одного упоминания о иконках..... как же в меню определяется иконка?
<User713[web]> Небезопасно?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, у меня и в меню вроде иконки нет..
<User713[web]> Т.е. как я понимаю файлу нужно установить права 777 -> отредактировать -> и вернуть ограниченные права? Так?
<Sergey_IT> User713[web], хватит и 666
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: в zenmap вообще иконка запилина!....
 * go8765 только что собрал свой первый .deb и доволен собой :)
<go8765> что значит:/usr/bin/mandb: не удалось создать индексный кэш /var/cache/man/fsstnd/ru/28102: Нет такого файла или каталога ?
<baronos> хмм, тотем всемто минитьюб это конечно хорошо, но вот качество видео желает лучшего
<dmay> *оставляет желать
<dmay> лерн зе дамнед рашен же )
<baronos> угу
<baronos> ща погляжу, может в тестовой версии это побороли
<go8765> как поэтично звучит название программы gcal
<dmay> ну почему эти грязные пиндосы всю свою литературы в мерзком пдф выкладывают, а не в православном фб2, а?
<openvoid> а чем ф62 православен?
<dmay> православностью
<Escsun> Привет всем
<dmay> это-ж хтмл, только в профиль и с картами и девочками
<dmay> а так приходится на 6" экране читать книги, которые чуть ли не на а4 издавались :/
<dmay> Escsun: ку
<yurau> какой прогой лучше на сервере миррорить debs?
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, с Новым годом!
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, прошел уже))
<AndreX> debmirror наверно
<yurau> AndreX: в инструкции написано apt-proxy но сейчас такого пакета нет
<go8765> можно попросить иксчат уведомлять только об одном канале?
<yurau> есть заменители. но какой из них лучше?
<AndreX> yurau: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/105522/ где про апт прокси
<yurau> AndreX: "Размер скачиваемого переваливает за десятки гигабайт"
<yurau> смысл как раз в обратном. использовать в сети  уже скачанные дебы
<AndreX> yurau: тоесть ты хочеш из кеша одного компа раздавать на другие?
<yurau> да. есть apt-cacher-ng, approx, apt-cacher
<yurau> затрудняюсь выбрать
<yurau> наверно сначала поставлю ng потом prox и когда ничего не получится cacher :)
<AndreX> yurau: AptOnCD -это ссылка вот тебе инструкция сразу на апткэш
<AndreX> yurau: http://goo.gl/JRnHz так лучше
<User297[web]> всем привет и с новым годом!!!
<rekcuFniarB> А чё, уже новый год?
 * rekcuFniarB покосился на календарь
<User297[web]> помогите неандертальцу!!! - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179754.0
<shenmue> This system does not support OpenGL.
<shenmue> а что не понятного? где пишет и что пишет?
<shenmue> !opengl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='opengl'
<rekcuFniarB> 3D не нужно
<shenmue> буквы не нужны
<shenmue>      
<User297[web]> спасибо, кто сразу отозвался, но результата пока нет... погружаюсь снова в википедию, хотя уже там был...
<shenmue> User297[web] видео карта какая?
<go8765> как в коньках подсветить в cal день? то что из гугла не помогает как-то(
<User297[web]> nvidia gt540m
<User297[web]> <shenmue> User297[web] видео карта какая? - nvidia gt540m
<shenmue> драйвера ставил?
<User297[web]> драва стоят
<shenmue> слабо верится
<baronos> User297[web]: какая версия бубны?
<baronos> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p и че говорит в конце это
<User297[web]> параматры системы - драйверы устройств - драйвер ускоренной графики nvidia зелёненький кружочек...
<User297[web]> активация драйвера выполнена и он исп системой...
<User297[web]> может это беда гибридной графики?
<shenmue> у тя ноут?
<User297[web]> да
<AndreX> а чтошты сразу не сказал, гугли как отрубить одну из них
<User297[web]> щас напишу какой
<User297[web]> видюху?
<User297[web]> отрубить
<go8765> почему notify-osd не воспринимает параметры notyfyconf ?
<User297[web]> сразу не сказал - потому что чайник - о чём сказал сразу...
<AndreX> User297[web]: ну какбе, на Чайники тоже линукс ставят) я подумал ты именно такой
<User297[web]> а с двумя видюхами что в принципе не будет работать?
<AndreX> не а пока вроде не робит, тока если одну вырубить
<User297[web]> понял - чехлю бубен... всем спасибо!!!
<MILLIONER> Добрый день, Друзья
<dmay> что сломал?
<AndreX> сейф с миллионами)
<MILLIONER> у меня такой вопрос, а как руссифицировать... программи на убунте по управлением KDE
<AndreX> поставить пакеты локализации
<dmay> выучить наконец английский
<dmay> помогает одним махом локализовать вообще весь софт
<MILLIONER> как поставить если у меня гном 3
<MILLIONER> убунта 11.10
<MILLIONER> классик:)
<MILLIONER> никто я так понял не знает:))
<AndreX> а унис английская версия))
<dmay> у меня единственная прога на неанглийском это punto swithcer. и то, только потому что яндексы какашки :/
<AndreX> gnome-language-selector или както там
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/SsWvv.png
<MILLIONER> dmay а как она по убунту работает
<dmay> никак. ваш К.О.
<MILLIONER> как это понят:)) ее ж нету на линукс
<dmay> конечно нету
<go8765> MILLIONER, понять это легко - дмэй пользуется windows
<MILLIONER> пон.:)
<dmay> go8765: ну зачем так сразу спалил, может он ещё полчасика бы помучался? так забавно же :3
<MILLIONER> я думал она через вайн запущена
<aleksei`> ку
<go8765> notification-daemon как-то настраивается?
<go8765> *кроме notification-properties
<baronos> чего его настраивать
<MILLIONER> Друзья
<MILLIONER> еще вопрос, дело в том что у меня впн подключается через программу vpnpptp , я ее хочу запускат автоматически после запуска ПК, но почемуто не работает автозапуск.
<MILLIONER> у меня прописан маршрут xsudo /usr/bin/ponoff Internet
<MILLIONER> но не работате
<go8765> baronos, я уже забыл чё хотел там настроить)
<skai-falkorr> куку
<AndreX> ась?
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html вот и не говорите больше, что юнити неюзабельна
<sig_wall> в то время, как гнумеры мечутся между шеллом и юнити, кде по-прежнему просто работает :)
<skai-falkorr> не смеши мои тапочки, у них итак задники стоптаны
<skai-falkorr> в последний раз когда я посмотрел на кеды - они при запуске сами сбойнулись и убили мне хомяка
<baronos> федорщики пишут о частых падений плазмы. Про гном только речь идет о НМ, и только юзеры убунту плачут с гном-шелла, так как действительно тут он не так стабильно работает.
<shenmue> гш стабильно пашет и жрет уйму ресурсов
<baronos> ну вот и еще одна проблема гш в убунту, жрет память.
<shenmue> у меня мкв полуторогиговое никогда не тормозило . на гном 2 с включенным компизом и прочим
<shenmue> а щас в гш тормоза с аппаратным ускорением, собраным ядром и оптимизированной ос
<baronos> я мкв такие же с локального фтп сморю без тормозов
<shenmue> наверное компы разные как думаешь?
<baronos> наверно)
<skai-falkorr> эмм.у мну гш не жрало на убунте. ЧЯДНТ?
<shenmue> да ладно бы жрало и не тормозило
<skai-falkorr> дыку мну не жрало и не тормозило
<skai-falkorr> в отличие от кед, пока они хомяка не стали бить
<shenmue>  наверное компы разные как думаешь? (2)
<skai-falkorr> ulv core2duo@1.3Ghz
<skai-falkorr> встроенный штеуд
<skai-falkorr> 2гб памяти
<skai-falkorr> 5400 хард
<skai-falkorr> врядли у тебя слабее
<shenmue> целерон 2.1
<skai-falkorr> вишь.целых 2.1
<shenmue> 1.5 оп
<skai-falkorr> и даж не ультра лоу волтаж
<shenmue> так у мну не жрет а тормозит
<skai-falkorr> а у мну не тормозит.хотя компы сравнительны. ЧЯДНТ?
<skai-falkorr> или у тя не на убунте?
<shenmue> мята
<skai-falkorr> ааа.мята
<skai-falkorr> ну ясна
<baronos> единственно что тормозит, и тормозит на всех осях дак это копирование более 10 гигов
<skai-falkorr> я сегда знал, что они тока глюки заносят
<skai-falkorr> baronos: 4.2
<skai-falkorr> поставь 3.2 ядро
<skai-falkorr> даж у мну поправилось 12309 с ним
<baronos> skai-falkorr: на 12,04 тоже тормозило, на федоре раухайд так же, и на семерке тормозило, так что тут что то в компе(
<skai-falkorr> 12.04 альфа
<skai-falkorr> семерка - с ней вообще некорректно сравнивать
<skai-falkorr> лан.я спать
<baronos> ставил и на 11,10 3,2 ядро, хотя в биосе AHCI стоит
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> посоветуйте что-нибудь вместо transmission'a и qBittorent'a , plz) мне недавно тут кто-то писал про какой-то клиент фузе или шлюзе, как он точно называется?)
<himik> transmission хороший
<baronos> aria2c, vuze
<himik> тут некоторые vuze рекламируют
<baronos> мне консольная ариа2 нравится)
<himik> aria2 это вообще комбайн, я давно хотел его попробовать
<Anton2d> deluge вроде уже с год пользуюсь, имхо баланс между фичьность и простотой.
<ambal> хм... значит сначала надо попробовать aria2c )
<ambal> спасибо всем))
<ambal> aria2c не нашёл, ставлю aria2...)
<ambal> хм... пробуем vuze...)
<go8765> ambal, второй день тебя выжидаю, что бы ответить :)
<go8765> что там с кьюторрентом, разобрался?
<go8765> меня расцеловали на англоязычной убунте в пм  только что :) прикольно о_О
<himik> go8765: девушки?
<himik> если да, то прикольно, а если нет....
<go8765> himik, в том то и прикол, что нет)
<himik> бррр
<go8765> himik, посмотри фильм - морской круиз
<go8765> himik, или "привет семье" с сарой джесикой паркер
<himik> нет такого фильма как морской круиз
<himik> а второй я смотрел
<go8765> himik, http://goo.gl/LFFPH
<ambal> отлично, vuze это то, что надо) go8765, спасибо) всем спокойной ночи)
<go8765> ambal, стояять)
<himik> go8765: ну так это, и что в этих фильмах то?
<go8765> ambal, http://zenway.ru/page/vuze посмотри про включение старого интерфейса сдесь. 2-ое : по моим ощущениям - бустрее работает последняя версия - 7.02 (в репах - 7.00) и + мне кажется, что на 7ой яве он быстрее и лучше..
<go8765> himik, это про бррр)
<himik> бррр^2
<go8765> ambal, если ява не, то есть flush(вроде неплохой, но до жути простой)  и пару гуев к aria2 (начиная с uget 1.80 и заканчивая fatrat и eatmonkey, которого я сегодня собирал в дэб :) )
<go8765> а почему xorg может начать есть 40%ram?
<Escsun> драйвера видать
<Escsun> у меня он сток не жрет
<Escsun> а на ати 20 % где то ел
<Escsun> а на интеле вего 3 %
<Escsun> драйвера видать
<XuMuK> ку
<go8765> не...я нашёл что это за гадость. предлагаю кому-то затестить тоже эту багу фаерфокса..
<go8765> Escsun, щяс 1.3%
<go8765> *а потом вместе сочиним багрепорт :)
<Denel_Manilov> кодеры на PHP есть?
<Sergey_IT> скриптеры это
<go8765> Sergey_IT, читал на хабре как яндексденьги у фрилансеров воруют?)
<Denel_Manilov> скриптеры? вроде язычек не шуточный
<go8765> проверьте ктонить багу фф плиз..
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: что за бага?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov: обычный скриптовый язык
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, у тя фф?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: chrome
<Sergey_IT> go8765, у меня ФФ 10
<go8765> Sergey_IT, готов?)
<Sergey_IT> нет
<go8765> Sergey_IT, ну чё же тогда)
<Sergey_IT> а что за бага?
<go8765> хотя я уже не уверен что это бага..
<go8765> при включённом носкрипте при попытке сделать скриншот авемскриншотом-начинается бысрая утечка памяти
<Sergey_IT> не - это без меня...
<go8765> Sergey_IT, а чё 10-ым фф пользуешься раз такой осторожный?)
<Sergey_IT> в 12.04 - дефолт )
<go8765> Sergey_IT, переформулирую вопрос- а чё бэтой бубунты пользуешься, раз такой осторожный?0
<Sergey_IT> go8765, это альфа ))
<go8765> Sergey_IT, переформулирую вопрос- а чё альфой бубунты пользуешься, раз такой осторожный?)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, и все работает, что мне надо )(
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а я осторожно пользуюсь ))
<go8765> я его уже даже бось запускать)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-10
<go8765> это всё авесомскриншот на хабре оказывается виноват...
<CARCASS> Приветы. Кто имел дело с eBox? Мы тут провайдера сменили, теперь вместо статики нужно настроить PPPoE, через веб-интерфейс ебокса настройки все вбиваю (логин, пароль), но интернет не пашет. Шлюз только пингается, который следующим после меня трассируется
<CARCASS> 9.10 server
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<Hile_> !nick Hile
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Hile'
<arinov> кто держит кубунту?
<arinov> почему нет подключения к принтерам в сети через самбу?
<arinov> видит домен, видит компы, принтеры не видит
<arinov> при этом у меня есть другой линукс, который подключается к ним
<arinov> самба стоит, капс стоит
<arinov> ну собственно все типичные свойства кубунты
<arinov> почему-то все через задницу как обычно
<arinov> чего не хватает или как диагностику произвести?
<arinov> принтеры совместимы и печатают на другом дистре
<arinov> кстати, на этом же самом дистре под названием убунту - печатает
<arinov> а вот кубунту не может найти ничего, кроме сетевых плоттеров
<Hile_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Hile_> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<baronos> мда МинтКДЕ еще не хватало))) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32760
<User666[web]> адский привет
<User666[web]> есть проблема, не могу с ней разобраться
<User666[web]> есть комп, с убунтой 11.10 как подключить его к прокси, с аутентификацией?
<User666[web]> кто-нибудь сталкивался?
<Ungava> Всем привет
<arinov> кубунту - сломанная игрушка
<kavabanga> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> kavabanga! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<arinov> самба не понимает кириллицу?
<arinov> в названиях компов
<SergeyIT> а зачем их называть по-русски?
<arinov> SergeyIT: они уже были названы по фамилии хозяина
<arinov> есть способ перенастроить на понимание кириллицы?
 * arinov посмотрел список поддерживаемых девайсов cups и зарыдал
<arinov> про мфу можно вообще забыть
<skai-falkorr> arinov: даж стыдно сказать, но почему УМВР?
<total__> добрый день
<skai-falkorr> думаешь?
<total__> не подскажите что с зеркалом репозитория на яндексе?
<skai-falkorr> инка спроси
<total__> вы это мне?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ты уверен что инку все знают? )
<arinov> skai-falkorr: единственный вариант, когда УМВР - это железки под ось
<skai-falkorr> ну а тут что ктото еще про яндекс спрашивает?
<total__> ))) а теперь кто такой инк не подскажите?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl:
<skai-falkorr> не ну будто впервые на канале чесслово
<total__> спс
<arinov> хотя по сути должно быть наоборот
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хех, моя статья по установки бубны с альтернейт будет на твою ссылаться в конце по настроке юзабилити юнити ;)
<Lorgus> hi all
<total__> hi
<arinov> baronos: дополни ее настройкой мфу canon imageclass mf4350
<Lorgus> какой прогой мона уменьшить картинки в директории ??? ( т.е. групповая обработка до нужных размеров?
<arinov> Lorgus: gwenview
<Lorgus> спс
<arinov> хотя в принципе задача для скрипта
<arinov> если учесть, что все картинки разного размера - то это не задача, а изврат, привести их к одному нарушив пропорции, процент тоже не поможет, потому что будет либо меньше, либо больше
<arinov> поэтому надо по ширине или высоте
<arinov> пофигу
<skai-falkorr> че я упустил?
<User672[web]> !nick fjjfk4
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick fjjfk4'
<User672[web]> start
<User672[web]> еп твой рот
<User672[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User672[web]" делай это со своим ртом, а не на нашем канале
<SergeyIT> Escsun, проснулся? )
<chapt> господа, сорри за оффтоп, но центось последнюю крутил кто?
<Escsun> SergeyIT, ага)
<Escsun> SergeyIT, не успел встать уже в магазин пошел)
<himik> chapt: ну ее в баню, если для беспроблемной установки ей надо 4 гига оперы
<chapt> himik: не знаю, на 2 гигах нормв воткнулась, но что удивляет, пробовал ради интереса ставить десктоп и кде и гном, кеды очень порадовали скоростью, они летают, но самба клиент из коробки не работает, нету vlc  и krusader -а в репозиториях
<AndreX> hi
<chapt> кубунта на том же железе едва ползала
<chapt> насчет самба клиента хотел узнать просто у меня это руки кривые и неправильно поставил или это у всех так и все по умолчанию пилии его напильником
<himik> chapt: самба клиент он вроде как и в африке smbclient
<himik> чему там неработать?
<iHile> А что с ней не так ? в LTS  работала нормально из гнома - точно
<himik> неважно какая ось
<iHile> Он имеет ввиду интеграцию в ФМ наверно
<himik> Ааа
<himik> ну тогда это не по адресу, в ubuntu всегда работало...
<andrex> пущай сразу пишет что он имеет ввиду, мы догадываться об этом не обязаны
<chapt> iHile: угу про интеграцию и говорю
<iHile> Ну пока дар экстрасенсорики у меня не отвалился - буду у вас тут находится, заново открыл для себя IRC =) теперь вот думаю как раньше позабыл )
<chapt> iHile: тссс, ты главное сильно его не показывай, а то точно злобные операторы забанят ))
<iHile> chapt: А это  у тебя в Гноме или Юнити проблема?
<SergeyIT> в Юнити, конечно )
<iHile> ну я не совсем понял, вдруг LTS 10.04
<chapt> iHile: я вообще про CentOs 6.2  спрашивал, в ней с самбойт раблы на ноуте были
<SergeyIT> iHile, кто то на тебя порчу навел, экстрасенсорика отвалилась )
<userubuntu234> после выключения через зажатие кнопки включения и смены провода питания комп виснет на CPUID:0F13 Patch ID:0005. что случилось?
<andrex> chapt: а каким боком центось относится к бубунте? #centos --у них спроси
<iHile> Сенсорика она такая, она только машины понимает, я людей давно перестал понимать
<chapt> andrex: смотри мое сообщение выше
<andrex> ворос в силе
<iHile> подскажите, какие файлы запаковать в deb пакет чтоб nmap полноценно работал? собирать решил не checkinstall-ом а нормально, ручками. Где можно посмотреть?
<chapt> andrex: я изначально извинился за оффтоп и попросил поделится опытом с теми тко ставил
<andrex> у меня этого нет я позже зашол
<andrex> iHile: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11609.0
<userubuntu234> после выключения через зажатие кнопки включения и смены провода питания комп виснет на CPUID:0F13 Patch ID:0005. что случилось?
<userubuntu234> http://forum.oszone.net/thread-180774-2.html - мне память воткнуть в другой разьем?
<userubuntu234> если кто-то отвечал, прошу повторить. я вылетел(
<baronos> userubuntu234: старый дедовский способ попробуй, разбери системник, отсоедени от матери всё и заного собери
<andrex> iHile: ну или ставить в отдельный каталог и потом паковать это всё в деб попутно гугля про скрипты и прочюю лябуду
<userubuntu234> baronos, спасибо!
<iHile> andrex: да, дело в том что упаковать как раз нет проблем, меня зависимости nmap беспокоят, компилил в scratchbox'e  для nokia n9
<iHile> стоп, а там dh_make все необходимые файлы закатывает? т.е. цепляет из исходников необходимое?
<andrex> artus: дароф, а ты куда исчезал?
<artus> andrex, соскучилсо? ))
<artus> даров )
<andrex> агась, очень))
 * andrex дожился, уже браузеры в чаты заходят
<artus> ))
<artus> у уходят)
<artus> andrex, взял се мыша http://market.yandex.ua/model.xml?modelid=6452440&hid=723088&show-uid=654466413261926531 ,  легкий, точный, метров с 8ми добивает, и вроде как батарейки на пару есяцев хватит ) а если не фанатеть то и на пол года народу хватает)
<userubuntu234> baronos, память(2 планки) вытащил и вставил. при загрузке пискает - не встали планки в разъем?
<artus> userubuntu234, угу, или криво
<artus> или пыль, переставь
<iHile> Обе? сразу? А точно память? Как пищит?
<userubuntu234> artus, спасибо
<artus> iHile, а что, обе пищат как то отлично чем одна ?
<chapt> а еще лучше оставь одну и посмотри работает ли
<userubuntu234> iHile, очень быстро
<userubuntu234> chapt, спасибо
<andrex> artus: хорший мышко
<iHile> artus: дело не в этом. смысл трогать память уже ? если два слота в дауне?  Один вариант конечно если совсем она мертвая и дуал там
<baronos> userubuntu234: на памяти есть защелка ели закрылась хорошо значит стоят норм
<baronos> если*
<artus> iHile, а кто сказал что 2 слота в дауне? может и 1н, всяко хуже не будет если протереть, выдуть пыль и переставить)
<iHile> artus: крайний раз медитативно решил такую проблему: открыл системник внимательно посмотрел в него на глазах у буха и закрыл, заработало...
<baronos> походу аппаратный сбой при не правильном выкл компа, у меня частенько бывало так:  с двб картой при вкл компе я кабель прикручивал и он зависал с пищанием.
<andrex> может сам биос прогорел
<iHile> Если на мат.плате биос "съемный" т.е. съемный чип ПЗУ - его можно перепрошить в относительно недорогом программаторе, у знакомых или на радорынках
<andrex> если такая муть с ним происходит то лучше заменить, если это биос конечно
<userubuntu234> с одной памятью: CMOS checksum error - Defaults loaded
<iHile> Это нормально, настройки слетели просто
<userubuntu234> что делать
<iHile> Ты их заново заполнял зайдя в биос?
<userubuntu234> нет
<userubuntu234> сейчас зажать кнопку и вставить вторую память?
<iHile> Нажимай f1 или del что там написано чтоб в биос войти, для проверки просто зайди и выходя сохрани  изменения
<hayden>  http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ реп лежит что ли? Может кто-нибудь проверить?
<hayden> 504 мне говорит
<iHile> Сегодня про Яндекс что то говорили ( у меня висит не открывается )
<andrex> hayden: перелазь на основной сервер
<hayden> угу, спасибо
<iHile> Вот вот, основной в период массовых апгрейдов не ложится хоть
<userubuntu234> iHile, заработал. Спасибо!
<userubuntu234> память на гиг одна может лучше быть чем на гиг + 124 или 248 мб?
<iHile> userubuntu234: не торопись, потести мемтестом или еще чем
<iHile> userubuntu234: вообще лучше ставить одинаковую память, раньше там на низком уровне конфликтовать могли, в DDR3 может исправили это, но как я понимаю там не DDR3
<chapt> userubuntu234 если есть дуал чаннел, то наверняка может, 10% производительности по памяти бывают полезными
<iHile> chapt: говорят о реальных 5 % не более, да и сам честно сказать этих цифр не вижу
<userubuntu234> спасибо! мемтест в станд.репах есть?
<chapt> userubuntu234 он на лайв сд есть
<iHile> Он в выборе в загрузчике быть должен или лайв
<chapt> iHile при архивировании очень даже заметно
<userubuntu234> а при загрузке не мемтест бывает?
<tipograph> .
<iHile> chapt: как правило колличество памяти необходимое для разархивации устнавливается в  стандарте архивации , я вот думаю что больше на это влияет многопоточность -которая к сожалению не везде есть :(
<iHile> userubuntu234: да, тебе как я понял проще Live-cd  с любым линуксом загрузить и там найти при загрузке пункт memtest86++
<userubuntu234> iHile и что запомнить?
<userubuntu234> что мемтест сделает?
<iHile> Твою память по кругу будет гонять пока не перезагрузишь - если будут ошибки он их красным подсветит с указанием адреса, в GNU/Linux  я не встречал методик, а во Фре есть спец фаилик который помогает игнорировать проблемные сегменты ОЗУ
<chapt> iHile: так же кеш проца влияет на скорость, а если кеш небольшой вот тут как раз быстродействие памяти очень даже сильно помогает
<iHile> chapt: да с кешем у новой линейки CELERON на санди вообще проблем 1МБ - дожил и на телефоне 1ГБ озу и 1 ггц проц... недавно эмулятор ps1 запустили и обкатали /offtop
<iHile> chapt: вообще нет проблем *
<andrex> iHile: на скорость больше влияет шина, если у неё частота маленькая то кеш проца не поможет, да и проц хоть какой ставь, всёравно всё будет медленно работать
<userubuntu234> а если не сделать мемтест и сделать если снова подобное повторится?
<iHile> andrex: слава богу не попадал так ни разу, разве что фирма отца купила себе пару таких мамок MSI, если по сети или на HDD, USB  активность привышала 10-15 МБ/с то все висело минутами и это на 755 сокете было, те умели же уже норм все делать
<iHile> userubuntu234: Мемтест тестирует, просто с его помощью ты узнаешь долго ли тебе радоваться ( учти в идеале на ночь запускать его надо )
<userubuntu234> iHile, спасибо!
<Nitr> Всем привет! Тут такой вопрос. Конвертнул шрифт из ttf в svg. Теперь не могу войти в папку куда сохранил svg, вылетает.... мож кто знает в чем может быть проблема?
<kavabanga> Nitr: через mc тоже вылетает?
<Nitr> Через mc все впорядке
<baronos> alternate на флеху записывают?
<andrex> да можно
 * artus смотрит как инопланетяне в 3 часа ночи тырят бульдозер
<andrex> )
<baronos> на speedtest моё местоположение переехало ближе к морю, и все ближайшие точки исчезли))
<iHile> Блин, немогу собрать пакет как надо. В скретчбоксе собирается ставится работает, создаю пакет ругается на отсутствующую зависимость хотя библиотеку в депендс включил libstdc++6
<iHile> Буду рад если кто то сможет помочь разобраться ( позже hile@jabber.org ) Всем пока
<yurau> поздравляю кубунтувцевцев. На состоявшемся вчера заседании технического комитета, управляющего развитием Ubuntu, утверждено решение о придании следующим версиям Kubuntu , Xubuntu и Edubuntu статуса релизов с длительным сроком поддержки.
<andrex> я вот не понял тока одного: а чё выше перечисленные бубунты обломались бы чтоли со статусом лтс, без этого заседания
<andrex> точнее почему
<artus> ну надо ж создавать видимость бурной деятельности)
<|rapidsp|> это видимо намек, что 14.04 не будут LTS :)
<andrex> прям как киргизы, проводившие кап ремонт
<baronos> гыы, парился искал ппа марлина, а через час вспомнил что на блоге у меня есть, чуть со смеху не упал)
<artus> да и 14.04 не будет ) чего парится то
<yurau> baronos: дай блог почитать
<baronos> yurau: http://baronos-gs.blogspot.com/
<baronos> go тебе еще немного и до 0 дойдешь
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> там 2 затем 1 затем туз
<skai-falkorr> туз может как начинать, так и заканчивать
<Amblnb> Конец цикла
<skai-falkorr> EOF
<skai-falkorr> кто еще идею даст?
<Amblnb> гугл
<skai-falkorr> википедия:я знаю все. гугл:у меня есть все. фейсбук: я знаю всех. интернет: без меня вы - никто. электричество: поговорите мне тут еще, сучки
<go8765_> меня зобанили что-ли? чего я не могу мэсаги слать на канал?
<skai-falkorr> !faq | go8765_
<skai-falkorr> !faq | go8765_
<skai-falkorr> таааак
<go8765_> skai-falkorr: что за факью?)
<skai-falkorr> go8765_: короч ссылка на faq в топике
<skai-falkorr> у бота кризис самоопределения
<skai-falkorr> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai-falkorr> очнулся
<go8765_> skai-falkorr, у меня там закладка стоит. щя посмотрю
<skai-falkorr> go8765_: разобрался?
<go8765> имхо, это бред
<go8765> skai-falkorr, только зарегенные на фриноде ники могут писать, я так понял. ну и вэбинтерфейс
<go8765> если я хочу запустить 2 или 3 клиента, мне что регать 2 ника?
<skai-falkorr> зачем?залогинится можно под одним
<shenmue> dctv gso
<skai-falkorr> хоть в десятке клиентов
<go8765> и под каждый делать ещё и индентификацию у никсерва потом
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> всем тыц пыщ тыц пыщ тыц тыц тыц пыщ
<go8765> skai-falkorr, как? у меня пишет, что этот ник уже занят
<skai-falkorr> дык ты в группу внеси несколько ников
<shenmue> чот гаджим того
<go8765> skai-falkorr, можно поподробнее с этого момента...
<shenmue> фатал икс сервер коннекшон. баг с первого по бесконечность
<skai-falkorr> group на ник сделай
<go8765> skai-falkorr, какэто нагуглить?
<skai-falkorr> freenode nick group
<go8765> щя посмотрю
<skai-falkorr> хухля тортит
<skai-falkorr> ахтер аврус яса жи
<skai-falkorr> хочу наклейку на ноут с эмлемой хухла
<go8765> skai-falkorr, чё-то я не могу понять как добавить ник в групу
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799456/  ппц
<shenmue> единственный нормальный клиент жабы для гтк
<go8765> зазбаньте ник go8765_ пожалуйста
<skai-falkorr> вообщет для стандартных нужд хватит и эмпати
<skai-falkorr> нафиг
<baronos> эмпати отличная штука
<go8765> *разбаньте
<shenmue> baronos как эмпати пишется?
<skai-falkorr> да его и не банили же
<baronos> shenmue: empathy
<go8765> skai-falkorr, go8765_ #ubuntu-ru :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<go8765> аа
<skai-falkorr> ну мы хз. мы не банили
<artus> go8765, ну дык выйди с канала то всеми частями
<go8765> это пока я забанен, нельзя ник поменять...) прикольно
<baronos> он вичат предал, променял на хчат, вот фринод и балуется с ним)
<skai-falkorr> тут всяких го стока, что аж страшно иногда становится
<artus> baronos, ога, сменить на такое унылоее старье
<arinov> konversation!
<skai-falkorr> иксчат же рип вродь
<arinov> лучшее из графических
<artus> go8765, а че ты на умертвии сидиш то? на него ж забили уже года полтора как
<arinov> skai-falkorr: не, еще жив
<artus> arinov, где жив ? с 10го года мерт
<artus> в
<go8765> baronos, это как раз из вичата я не могу и поменять)
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ну мало ли кто трупы любит
<arinov> просто не допиливали ничего с 10го года
<andrex> arinov: нет не лучше, иксы упадут и будеш ты со своими графичискими сюсюкаться
<arinov> andrex: у меня не падают
<go8765> artus, что предложите взямен?
<arinov> andrex: и кстати консольный запущеный в эмуляторе терминала тоже упадет с иксами
<skai-falkorr> arinov: а про tty1 батенька не слышал?
<skai-falkorr> ведь есть не эмуляторы,а терминальные сесии
<arinov> а на кой мне это если иксы есть?
<go8765> ник я сменил. как его в группу то доьавить?
<baronos> [baronos(i)] shenmue: кстати, неприятный баг у эмпати на счет джаббера, он не конектится к конференциям на которых нет войса, типа на браузер не переводит для
<skai-falkorr> baronos: умвр
<arinov> skai-falkorr: на этапе установки системы еще может быть, а так  нафиг
<arinov> емпати вообще суммарно говно
<arinov> в нем ничего не работает нормально
<andrex> arinov: я предположил, и не умееш ты предвидеть ситуации похоже, консоль она и без иксов работает такто, и вабще всякое может быть, яб небыл так уверен мол у меня не падают)))
<skai-falkorr> arinov: упадет у тя все. и фиг ты вопросы задашь
<arinov> andrex: у меня есть все необходимое чтобы оффлайн инсталировать и вичат и ирси
<arinov> skai-falkorr: чему падать то?
<skai-falkorr> arinov: иксам же
<arinov> линукс и не вставал еще никогда
<arinov> хосподя
<arinov> ну поднимем
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ти смишной
<skai-falkorr> artus: у него не вставал еще никогда
<arinov> skai-falkorr: я люблю графику
<arinov> skai-falkorr: у меня не для того тут железки покупались, чтобы гноиться в терминальных сессиях
<andrex> go87654: не балуйся
<baronos> эмпати за то работает, и делает это стабильно, звонки через него лучше чем через пиджин. А на счет каких багах, ну они есть везде.
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ты не поверишь, но самые дорогие железки придуманы и покупаются для терминальных серий
<arinov> andrex: skai-falkorr: посмешите меня консольным скайпом
<arinov> чуваки
<skai-falkorr> ой вей
<skai-falkorr> скаааайп
<andrex> go876543: за частую смену ника тоже есть наказание))
<arinov> или консольным prezi
<arinov> флешлагинами для консольных браузеров
<skai-falkorr> еще и каэска в винце небось:)
<arinov> каэску не люблю
<baronos> скайп зло имхо, ни когда нормально не работал.
<skai-falkorr> не смеши мои тапочки.флеш не нужен даже эпплу
<arinov> а вот в HoN играю
<arinov> флеш нужен мне
<arinov> я порно смотрю
<skai-falkorr> сравнивая тебя с эпплом - ты вообще ни о чем:)
<skai-falkorr> а порно можно и в влц смотреть
<go876543> andrex, я в групп ники добавляю, так что потерпите пару минут)
<arinov> skai-falkorr: да? :)
<andrex> go876543: /leave
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ага.скачай и смотри:) тыж графику любишь
<artus> go876543, а смысл? банить то тебя будут всеравно по маске)
<arinov> skai-falkorr: реалтайм
<skai-falkorr> artus: ему чтобы с нескольких мест под одним логином выходить
<arinov> я не в 90х чтобы качать и смотреть
<skai-falkorr> artus: а для этого нужны ники
<artus> skai-falkorr, че, знца не ? )))
<skai-falkorr> arinov: дык в реалтайме надо участвовать.а смотреть можешь и в записи
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты эт ему говори
<arinov> векторный редактор в консоли хочу
<artus> skai-falkorr, а ников и 2х хватит) если знца отвалилась от сети)
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ты кстать и видео можешь в консоли смотреть
<arinov> я знаю
<skai-falkorr> artus: он про запас
<arinov> я хочу смотреть видео и кодить одновременно
<go876543> artus, смысл в том что-бы несколько клиентов при логине могли авторизироваться,  а бан можно обойти аж вэбинтерфейсом с другим ником
<skai-falkorr> arinov: дык купи тиви
<baronos> artus: для знц надо ж сервачок найти чтоб он там жил? а в инете ведь не найти такой сервак?))
<arinov> и холодильник еще поди купить?
<arinov> skai-falkorr: не смеши консолью :)
<andrex> go876543: *!*@* -обойди
<artus> skai-falkorr, зачем покупать? aria2c  http://62.205.155.159/playlist/alfa.m3u &&  vlc alfa.m3u
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты не поверишь, но в интернете то как раз и найти сервачок
<arinov> artus: порно аудио? =)
<artus> baronos, ахха, нуждаеся ? )
<skai-falkorr> artus: он никогда не слышал, что в плейлисте может быть и видео
<arinov> ага, плейлист порносайта
<artus> skai-falkorr, бота когда ковырять будеш?
<arinov> да и к тому же vlc требует qt
<skai-falkorr> artus: дай сессию пройти
<skai-falkorr> у мну написать статейки то нет времени
<skai-falkorr> а ты про бота
<artus> arinov, ну нравится влца чмотри мплеером) проблемы то)
<arinov> artus: а этот требует gtk
<artus> *с
<baronos> artus: эмм, ну как то хочется, просто вичат осилил, zsh заюзал, znc остался))
<arinov> в итоге получается нехватает только иксов
<artus> arinov, Oo в каком месте?
<arinov> ну морда же
<arinov> без морды трудно быстро что-то делать
<artus> baronos, ну я попозже вспомню где у меня рули записаны от знцы и заведу те учетку
<artus> напомни ближе к ночи
<baronos> artus: ок)
<skai-falkorr> artus: мож я тож к тебе перееду
<skai-falkorr> а то у андрейкуса падать любит
<artus> skai-falkorr, хеее, че, майоровская не стабильная? ))
<arinov> artus: теперь векторный редатор и редактор аудио-видео для консоли
<arinov> я записываю, буду делать как ты говоришь
<skai-falkorr> дык сам знаешь
<arinov> отказываюсь от иксы
<skai-falkorr> arinov: на форуме целая группа тем в стиле как прожить без иксов
<artus> arinov, зачем мне векторный редактор для консоли? зачем мне вообще векторный редактор )))
<skai-falkorr> ffmpeg для видео
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<arinov> artus: я о своих потребностях
<arinov> я готов отказаться и быть труъ, мне надо всего лишь пару тривиальных повседневных задач решать там
<arinov> у меня еще контроллер TRAKTOR есть
<arinov> мне бы его заюзать
<skai-falkorr> arinov: hexcurse как векторный
<arinov> skai-falkorr: ага
<arinov> уже давно не те компьютеры продаются, чтобы юзать их на 5% мощности
<skai-falkorr> а ты запусти баньши
<skai-falkorr> сразу 70% мощности займет
<arinov> не уверен
<skai-falkorr> проверенно
<arinov> да и в консоли оно не займет ничего кроме места на винте
<skai-falkorr> ты можешь завести кучу виртуалок и поднять бабла
<arinov> хах
<arinov> так что насчет графических редакторов, геоинформационных систем, приложений видеоредактирования и хоть один консольных аналог Mixxx
<go8765___> artus: а что ты там говорил про заброшенный иксчат? вичат типа каждый месяц новую версию выскает. какие альтернативы, поддерживаемый пиджин?
<arinov> и не будет... а жаль
<skai-falkorr> те про ffmpeg и hexedit было непонятно?буковки не знакомые?
<skai-falkorr> go8765___: у мну вичат от 8 января
<baronos> go8765___: вичат каждый день обновляется 0,3,7-dev
<arinov> скай, ты адекватный чел?
<arinov> сколько ты будет там рекламный ролик пилить?
<skai-falkorr> arinov: ну гораздо больше тебя
<arinov> будешь*
<go8765___> и что в него нового добавляют?
<skai-falkorr> arinov: я - нисколько.мне эт нафиг не надо
<skai-falkorr> go8765___: а зайти на сайтец и ченджлоги почитать?
<arinov> ну мне то надо, а он мне говорит иди в консоли посиди
<arinov> как будто в карцер отправляют
<skai-falkorr> ну да. авось научишься читать. тебе говорят, что если уппадут иксы - ты буш не готов.а не заставляют все делать в консоли
<arinov> да как не готов
<skai-falkorr> ну да русские буквы всегда были сложные для людей:)
<arinov> я порусски сказал - весь софт есть
<arinov> чего не хватает в пакетах - скомпиляем
<arinov> к чему не готов? переключить иксу в веса и запустить?
<andrex> лучше скажите мене какой фильм интересный посмотреть
<d_may> чочосрачик?
<dmay> о как я вовремя :3
<arinov> dmay: ты всегда вовремя
<skai-falkorr> andrex: тут тема есть на лоре.там ктото в толксах два ильма ищет. по описанию убойные
<dmay> andrex: посмотри побег из шоушенка наконец
<andrex> ок спс
<arinov> нудный фильм, который выехал на горбу м. фримена
<dmay> skai-falkorr: arinov: про что срачик то?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ахз
<arinov> dmay: о готовности к войне в консоли
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я так и не понял. у него какие то тараканы, и он их развивает
<dmay> arinov: мусье, вы быдло :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: в общем убеди его, что ему нужна венда и все
<arinov> dmay: на каком основании такое заявление?
<dmay> не, с тараканами это не ко мне, с тараканами это к терапевту
<arinov> вы сам не быдло?
<dmay> я - нет
<arinov> не верится
<dmay> никому нельзя доверять. мне можно.
<SergeyIT> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<dmay> ну вот, спалили (
<arinov> так что там все притихли, продолжаем тему?
<go876543> !go8765
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='go8765'
<SergeyIT> !dmay'изм
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q="dmay'\xd0\xb8\xd0\xb7\xd0\xbc"
<SergeyIT> :(
<dmay> arinov: продолжай
<arinov> dmay: запей сначала
<skai-falkorr> artus: итс олвейз фанни
<andrex> SergeyIT: а зачем `изм то)
<dmay> arinov: так ты хочешь продолжать, или где?
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> dmay, а ты хочеш?
<arinov> dmay: мне нужно несколько консольных программ
<arinov> выше описано какие
<arinov> ваше dmay предложение в приват
<arinov> по видео и вектору разобрались
<dmay> artus: ась? я тут всего пять минут как пришел, изувер кровавый тиран! )
<SergeyIT> andrex, ну так дмей есть и направление такое должно быть дмеизм
<andrex> аа
<dmay> arinov: это мне ради вашей светлости мотать чат вверх? простите, мне лень -_-
<arinov> dmay: то есть нужно продолжение и не нужно продолжение?
<SergeyIT> andrex, ну вот, дмея начали задмеивать
<dmay> arinov: эм. мне какбэ вообще паралельно. оно же тебе вроде надо. не?
<artus> дмейство какое то)
<dmay> вот она, СЛАВА 8]
<skai-falkorr> новая религия
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> не бойся
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> она не долговечная
<arinov> dmay: то, что мне надо у меня давно работает уже, просто тут реагируют на графические клиенты к чатику как-то неадекватно
<skai-falkorr> у мну тут тож были свои фанаты. преследовали даж.но забросили:(
<dmay> skai-falkorr:  да мне только на чай допить :3
<artus> arinov, а зачем пиарить мертвый клиент то? )
<arinov> artus: konversation весьма жив, вот недавно вышла новая версия
<dmay> конверсайшен? его ещё не выпилили? о_о
<artus> arinov, казалось бы, причем тут иксчат то)
<arinov> dmay: еще нет и оно весьма круто
<arinov> artus: при том, что софт не обновляющийся 5 лет можно назвать мертвым
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а торрент клиент у него любимый - vuze
<arinov> софт не обновляющийся год нельзя
<arinov> artus: по этому суждению гном 2 мертв
<dmay> внезапно да
<arinov> artus: ты видел версии программ в составе гнома 2
<arinov> 2006 год мелькает
<skai-falkorr> arinov: гном2 официально разрабы в статус депрекатед отправили
<arinov> однозначности нет в этом вопросе
<dmay> skai-falkorr: щитоето? о_О
<go8765___> skai-falkorr: я кстати по-часа наза узнал что там есть ирка. она я так понял не очень адекватная, да?
<skai-falkorr> go8765___: де?
<artus> arinov, причем здесь мелькают к конкретно взятому клиенту)
<go8765___> skai-falkorr: в вузе
<go8765___> *vuze
<arinov> artus: а что не так, он даж ссл3 поддерживает
<arinov> он вытащит эту сеть нормально
<arinov> он работоспособен
<dmay> в общем. предлагаю записать пациента в текущий список непонятноклиентофагов и идти делать что нить полезное
<arinov> dmay: а ты сам то на чем?
<dmay> arinov: прежде чем громогласно защищать крутость того или иного клиента, стоит выяснить хотя бы базовые возможности самого сервиса
<arinov> dmay: писать сообщения?
<arinov> получать сообщения?
<dmay> google ctcp, остальные не палите, пусть попереживает :3
<arinov> dmay: о чем переживать?
<dmay> arinov: человек, умеющий только писать и получать сообщения, не имеет морального права рассуждать о качестве клиентов. ваш К.О.
<arinov> чушь
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<dmay> skai-falkorr: это опять подколка хитрая? >_>
<dmay> а, нет :3
<go8765_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: да не.согласие выразил
<dmay> arinov: тётенька, умеющая раскладывать косынку, имеет моральное право рассуждать о преимуществах sandbridge?
<arinov> dmay: ты какой-то бред несешь
<dmay> пассажир в такси может указывать водителю, какое ему масли лить в мотор?
<arinov> мда
<dmay> arinov: на пальцах раскладывать? это же не серъёзно будет (
<arinov> ну вот твои же примеры
<arinov> да, может, при условии, что пассажир - хозяин машины
<arinov> при условии, что он автослесарь или автомеханик, а водитель такой как ты
<dmay> пассажир в такси?
<arinov> почему нет? может посоветовать
<arinov> вопрос рассмотрения совета - другое
<arinov> и три
<arinov> водитель - частный случай пассажира
<arinov> так что ты либо плохо продумываешь свой пример, либо просто уже не знаешь за что зацепиться
<dmay> ну я какбэ про вопрос рассмотрения и говорю
<arinov> так и пиши
<arinov> а то там не было слова рассмотрения
<skai-falkorr> водитель, не знающий зачем нудно масло - не может рассуждать, хоть тысячу раз хозяином будет
<arinov> ты так же и клиенты сравниваешь и сервис изучаешь
<arinov> skai-falkorr: да плохой пример
<arinov> тетка с косынкой тоже плохой пример
<skai-falkorr> тетка то как раз четкая
<dmay> это не пример плохой, это кто-то пытается понятия подменивать )
<arinov> это ты не умеешь примеры подбирать
<go8765_> аказывается у vuze есть свой ирс-клиент...
<dmay> условий никаких не было, на то они и примеры
<arinov> тем более тогда они бессмыслены
<artus> go8765_, да кого это кроме тебя интересует то?
<arinov> нет условий - нет проблем
<arinov> в общем понятно
<arinov> артусу не нравится хчат
<dmay> go8765_: они решили сделать оперу, только с другогоконца? )
<arinov> остальные поддакивают, скаю плевать
<dmay> skai-falkorr: тебе плевать?
<go8765___> artus: дмэя)
<skai-falkorr> ты не поверишь, но тут всем плевать
<arinov> так плевать, что при слове хчат сразу истерика
<go8765___> dmay: но оно какое-то кривое..
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну ех ты, нет чтоб какую нить каку сказать )
<skai-falkorr> о. у него уже галлюцинации:)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ему уже истерики мерещатся:)
<dmay> go8765_: комбайны по определению кривые же )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: на верном пути, товарищ:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: товарищъ пишется с Ъ на конце. ибо Ъ же!
<skai-falkorr> dmay: кажи это любимым тебе нерошке или мсо
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.пока не Ъ
<skai-falkorr> вот дожмешь - буш труЪ
<arinov> ну у меня вообще две проблемы, которые я бы хотел обсудить со столь опытными пользователями
<artus> кто виноват и что делать? )
<dmay> arinov: так что ты фигнёй то страдаешь? я лично ни про одну ещё не слышал :/
<arinov> уверен, мы часами можем обсуждать какой я не правильный и я могу часами читать обсуждение себя между делом попивая чаю
<dmay> только переживания про непонятость
<arinov> dmay: ты и не слушал
<go8765___> dmay: ну в некоторых ситуациях это может быть удобно
<arinov> у меня есть два девайса
<artus> go8765___, качая торенты на диалапе и чатитцо на недоклиенте  ?
<arinov> canon imageclass mf4350, который не работает
<dmay> arinov: за то время, пока я тут, я слышал только нытьё и сопли. покажешь кусок лога - будешь някой :3
<arinov> dmay: я от тебя ничего не жду, клоун
<dmay> go8765_: тогда поставь оперу уже XD
<arinov> так вот этот девайс у меня не заводится
<dmay> arinov: пуся обиделась? :(
<arinov> dmay: нет, за 4 года от тебя тут видел только стрелы на гугл
<arinov> чуть что деловитое подсказать ты как язык в задницу засовываешь
<arinov> и примеры про косынку
<arinov> не важно
<dmay> skai-falkorr: оно начало меня оскорблять. считается за вин? :3
<arinov> в общем, этот мфу даже в post script ничего не выводит на печать
<arinov> sane видит сканер если по usb подключить, но я даже не представляю как это по сети должно работать
<arinov> ну в смысле я подключил его к удаленной машине на винде, поставил драйверы, теперь по сети не могу подключить через samba
<arinov> туда же подключил старый hp 1018 laserjet
<arinov> все работает
<arinov> прихожу к выводу, что устройство не поддерживается cups
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну зачтем технический нокаут
<arinov> skai-falkorr: dmay: оскорбил со своей третей реплики
<artus> @mode -b *!~user@94.27.94.69
<dmay> arinov: это было не оскорбление, а очевидная реакция на личность не понявшую побег из шоушенка же 8]
<andrex> arinov: ты посмотри на английском сайте бубунты поддерживается ли оно
<arinov> dmay: у меня есть все фильмы с м. фрименом, фильм побег из шоушенка имеет 4 идентичных картины в истории голливудского кинематографа, при этом самый простой
<arinov> популярный скажем так
<andrex> artus: и если да, то возможно тамже есть способ его завести
<andrex> упс
<andrex> arinov:
<artus> andrex, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/79913 поддерживается)
<dmay> а, понял, илита. да, таких часто с быдлом путают...
<artus> в 9й бубунте так точно держало)
<baronos> artus: если бы я правильно настроил, то он автоматом подрубился бы к серверу?
<artus> baronos, угу
<arinov> andrex: да я посмотрел, там какой-то гик sana собирал руками, но я даже половины зависимостей не скачал - устаревшие версии пакетов
<arinov> слишком трудно
<dmay> arinov: кстати, заинтриговал. а что за фильмы, если не секрет?
<arinov> dmay: помоги с мфу и я тебе список вышлю
<artus> arinov, http://askubuntu.com/questions/84119/how-do-i-get-a-canon-imageclass-mf4350d-printer-working
<dmay> я hpфаг, кеноны только на картинках видел
<arinov> вот такой вот подарок
<andrex> arinov: тебя уже начинают ссылками давить, пока ты тут болтаеш
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а у мну в 98 был эпсон
<arinov> andrex: да я заметил
<dmay> так что давай, не заставляй меня думать, что ты просто красивую фразу из пальца высосал :/ я рпасстроюсь :\
<skai-falkorr> эпсон стилус колор 600
<dmay> skai-falkorr: о, мажорик на канале! )
<andrex> хм у меня такой на складе лежит краска высохла а так робит
<skai-falkorr> dmay: он лет 6 простоял в кладовке, пока другу не подарил
<skai-falkorr> ибо харе таскать
<baronos> воо это был знц baronos- ?)
<artus> угу
<baronos> блин, а чего он вышел((
<arinov> моего в списке поддерживаемых в ридми к драйверу нет
<arinov> я так понял чувак эксперементально выяснил, что драйвер подходит
<arinov> а нет, там вся 43я серия
<arinov> печатать pdf можно только с акробата...
<arinov> консервная банка
<jillsmitt> хорошо бы хоть как-то запечатал, засканировал
<jillsmitt> artus: andrex: благодарствую заранее
<jillsmitt> dmay: и тебя клоун, за милую беседу
<shenmue> ы
<skai-falkorr>  dmay да.точно.как минимум по очкам ты победил:)ты крепко поселился в его чердачке на сегодня и совершенно бесплатно
<jillsmitt> skai-falkorr: он из моего чердачка годами уже не выходит
<jillsmitt> эпик вин
<shenmue> с jwchat чот натупил. не посмотрел что веб клиент. он мне тут и жаббер сервер и апач подтянул.
<dmay> jillsmitt: а) обращение в русском языке выделяется запятыми с обеих концов, какое же ты небыдло после этого? и б)где мои фильмы?
<jillsmitt> dmay: а я далеко не русский
<dmay> skai-falkorr: угу... только я из-за него опять буду полночи по википедии лазать )
<jillsmitt> память подводит
<aleksei`> всем ку
<jillsmitt> судя по документации, придется переставить половину софта, чтобы оно хотябы вывело строчку на печать, о режимах вообще речи быть не может
<jillsmitt> ничего не регулируется...
<jillsmitt> окуляр не работает
 * jillsmitt меняю mfu canon mf4350 на аналог от hp
<skai-falkorr> меняю ноутбук на планшет от асер
<skai-falkorr> лучше а501, но и а200 сойдет
<go8765> у вичата нет своей официальной ппа на лаунчпаде?
<jillsmitt> вичат...
<andrex> ппа да ещё и официальный)
<go8765> andrex, ну у некоторых программ есть пряямо на оф лайтах линки на ппа..
<artus> go8765, ты ж не презнаеш ппа, у тебя же религия только собирать самому ) зачем тогда оно тебе надо? )
<artus> *признаеш
<go8765> artus, ты меня с кем-то путаешь...
<artus> go8765, даниразу )
<go8765> artus, у меня с два десятка ппа подключено
<skai-falkorr> тока у дев вичатаъ
<go8765> skai-falkorr, чё?
<go8765> я вот 2 нашёл, но незнаю... https://launchpad.net/~w.elwood08/+archive/weechat https://launchpad.net/~number5/+archive/ppa
<jillsmitt> go8765: ты подключен к сети, где две комнаты с разными кодировками? как это в конфиге выглядит?
<artus> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> jillsmitt, /charset  же
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/5RREi.jpg
<go8765> jillsmitt, откуда ты знаешь к чему я подкючён? о_О
<jillsmitt> artus: оно на каждую комнату отдельно?
<artus> jillsmitt, угу
<jillsmitt> go8765: это был вопрос
<go8765> jillsmitt, откуда ты знаешь к чему я подкючён?
<jillsmitt> go8765: это вопрос был
<artus> jillsmitt, вот зачем ты сказал, он сейчас закуклится в своей параное )
<go8765> jillsmitt, ты бот, что повторяешть?
<jillsmitt> мда
<go8765> artus, ТЫ ТОЖЕ ЧТО-ТО ЗНАЕШЬ?)
<go8765> jillsmitt, не, серьёзно, откуда?
<go8765> artus, это дэвы, я думал стабильную версию поставить
<jillsmitt> go8765: я знаю что у тебя вичат, этого достаточно, чтобы задать вопрос про кодировку per channel
<go8765> jillsmitt, у меня 2 клиента запущено сейчас, до этого было 3 запущено, а до этого - 4-ре. мне интересно откуда ты знаешь к каким я каналам подключён?
<jillsmitt> все такие секьюрные
<go8765___> jillsmitt: мне просто интересно. чего не ответишь? секьюрный?)
<artus> go8765___, у тя порывы блондинистости?
<go8765___> artus: я просто настраивал никсерв на блокировку хуиза и видимо не получилось..
<jillsmitt> [23:01] <jillsmitt> go8765: ты подключен к сети, где две комнаты с разными кодировками? как это в конфиге выглядит?
<artus> go8765___, я про капс
<jillsmitt> тут же ясно, что два вопроса
<go8765___> artus: с шифтом перепутал
<go8765___> jillsmitt: ты можешь ответить, как ?
<jillsmitt> как что?
<jillsmitt> откуда я знаю то, чего не знаю?
<artus> go8765___, печать с закрытыми глазами чтоль? )
<go8765___> jillsmitt: откуда ты знаешь про 2 канала? и разные кодировки?
<go8765___> artus: типатого)
<jillsmitt> go8765___: ну всех заносит
<jillsmitt> с более или менее высокой вероятностью
<jillsmitt> мне помнится тут был канал года два назад #debian-ru или -russian на koi8-r
<jillsmitt> кстати хчат в этом плане неудобен
<go8765___> jillsmitt: моя твоя непонить
<go8765___> откуда ты взял, что я приконнекчен к двум канал с разными кодировками?
<jillsmitt> это был вопрос чувак
<go8765___> или это было только предположение?
<jillsmitt> сидишь ли ты на двух каналах с разными кодировками и если да чем (как выяснилось charset) спасаешься
<jillsmitt> внатуре параноик
<go8765___> :) хух. с плечь спало :)
<go8765___> artus: а тебе зачем? ты сидишь на каналах с разной кодировой?
<go8765___> jillsmitt: а тебе зачем? ты сидишь на каналах с разной кодировой?
<go8765___> artus: перепутал... слепая печать)
<jillsmitt> go8765___: нет, конечно же, просто так спросил
<go8765___> jillsmitt: это шутка?
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/B4yrx.jpg
<shenmue> как это долго все торренты востонавливать
<go8765___> jillsmitt: ты серьёзно это просто так спрашивал?
 * go8765___ пилит цвета иксчата до уровня вичата и никак не может запилить...
<baronos> go8765___: http://www.instantbird.com/ вот попробуй, мне нравился вместо хчата http://i.minus.com/ibuA6W5QAF36PS.png
<artus> о, это уже чего то поприколнее )
<Escsun> как же окна смотрятся убого с закругленными краями)
<skai-falkorr> инстабёрд - эт на основе сонгбёрда наклепали
<go8765> синаптик скачанные пакеты может добавлять только папками?
<baronos> но он не плохой, там ник в поле ввода можно даблкликом отправлять, типа вместо tab)
<go8765> skai-falkorr, сонгбёрд-это музакальный браузер... о_О как?
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, просто нужен монитор с закругленными краями )
<skai-falkorr> go8765: ага.на основе движка геко и наработок фирефохи.все корни из оттуда ползут
<skai-falkorr> и глаза с квадратными краями
<go8765> skai-falkorr, так есть же chatzilla...
<skai-falkorr> go8765: чатзилла - эт плагин к фф.а инстабёрд - эт отдельное им приложение
<go8765> baronos, не знаю стоит ли, у меня и так уже:опера, вузя, чятзила, иксчат, вичат. ещё и это будет..
<skai-falkorr> оужас
<skai-falkorr> go8765: да ты извращенец
<go8765> skai-falkorr, не только к фф 1. 2. его можно запускать без фф
<go8765> т.е. без окна фф
<go8765> firefox --chatzilla кажись
<skai-falkorr> вебаппы в фф были еще в 3.5 версии
<skai-falkorr> так что не новость
<jillsmitt> http://itmages.ru/image/view/385334/94629131
<jillsmitt> бест из графических
<go8765> baronos, и как всегда нет дэба)
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> нафига стока копок?
<shenmue> кнопок*
<jillsmitt> порой завалишься в койку и бук рядом стоит
<jillsmitt> печатать влом
<jillsmitt> мыха беспроводная
<jillsmitt> вот и все причины
<shenmue> я бы гаджим показал да сломалося оно =(
<jillsmitt> гаджим для ирц?
<go8765> baronos, как-то на эмпати подозрительно похоже..
<go8765> jillsmitt, транспорт
<jillsmitt> go8765: ну нафиг
<skai-falkorr> вичат и хватит
<jillsmitt> такое счастье
<jillsmitt> skai-falkorr: вичат ссылку дробит на две строки, если она не влазит?
<shenmue> flush переодически падает от проверки 150 гигов =(
<skai-falkorr> artus: твой выход
<skai-falkorr> artus: рсскажи им про тинурл
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык.наколенное поделие рашкен фана
<skai-falkorr> ставь трансмишшен
<shenmue> трасмишен и так есть
<shenmue> тока он долгий чота
<baronos> go8765: там не надо дэб, извлеки и лаунчер кликай, он его установит.
<shenmue> любопытно если два клиента торрента запустить
<go8765> shenmue, vuze?
<jillsmitt> go8765: если ссылка длинная в беседе, как вичат с ней поступает?
<jillsmitt> go8765: переносит часть на другую строчку?
<Destroyer492> Вечер в хату посоны
<Destroyer492> поясните по хардкору как обновится сперва с 10.04 до 10.10, а потом до 11.10, через школьный менеджер обновлений мне поступает предложение обновочку китайскую примерить в виде 12.04
<Destroyer492> не понимаю, что делать, альфу ставить нет желания.
<shenmue> качаем образ и ставим
<go8765> skai-falkorr, flush так плох?
<skai-falkorr> Destroyer492: во первых разговаривай нормально. тут люди взрослые.во вторых выставь в настройках менеджера обновлений предлагать обновления не только до lts
<baronos> или лучше не растраиваемся и сидим на 10,04
<Destroyer492>  <skai-falkorr> Извиняюсь.  я не могу понять как в менеджере обновлений выставить
<go8765> baronos, а дэб самому собрать не получится? как его потом удалять? а то я уже как-то поставил скриптом дрова на звуковую карту...
<shenmue> baronos http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png всё же откатился на 10.10
<baronos> go8765: редми там должен быть, я уже не помню, у меня удаление всегда сносом ОС происходит)
<go8765> baronos, вот это меня и пугает...
<shenmue> гном3 меня задолбал. кстати эмуль сонки в 10.10 у меня всего 40% проца жрет  против 100% в гш
<go8765> skai-falkorr, flush так плох?
<go8765> shenmue, , flush так плох?
<shenmue> flush нормуль клиент
<go8765> shenmue, тыж говоришь - падает
<shenmue> тускнеет. предлагает по бырому закрыть но если подождать то опять работает
<go8765> shenmue, это нормуль?)
<shenmue> да. хэширование http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png у меня так любой дц клиент тоже тупит когда шару начинает проверять
<go8765> baronos, так он в репах есть, правда не совсем свежий...
<go8765> shenmue, а делюга.кьюбитторент?
<shenmue> или когда подключаешся к 10 хабов за раз
<shenmue> хабам* а делюг на qt
<go8765> shenmue, ну тупит-это не падает...
<go8765> я думал он прям падает
<CoyoteLE> Всем привет
<CoyoteLE> Очень рад, что попал сюда)
<CoyoteLE> Меня видно?
<shenmue> нет
<CoyoteLE> )))
<shenmue> ты вебкамеру включил?
<CoyoteLE> Неа)
<Destroyer492> Люди, читаю вашу беседу и задумываюсь, есть смысл до 11.10 обновятся??
<CoyoteLE> В общем, у меня вопрос на стотыщпицот ура)))
<CoyoteLE> Есть)
<CoyoteLE> Я под 11.10 сижу
<CoyoteLE> Но у меня вопрос поинтереснее.. как установить убунту на WM 8650? Он даже не видит флешки загрузочной
<CoyoteLE> А на убунтуфорум тишина страшнейшая
<shenmue> Destroyer492 если ты на 10.04 то подожди до апреля. выйдет след лтс
<Destroyer492> у меня менеджер обновлений сегодня предлагал 12.04 зачем то поставит
<CoyoteLE> 0-о
<go8765> shenmue, а qt чем неугодил?
<shenmue> CoyoteLE что такое WM 8650?
<baronos> Destroyer492: я ж написал, не хочешь растраиваться, лучше пока посидеть на 10,04. имхо
<shenmue> go8765 у мну гном и гтк
<CoyoteLE> shenmue, наладонник, планшет со встроенным андроидом
<CoyoteLE> Китайская фигня, называется гордо:iRobot )))
<baronos> shenmue: гг, я вчера компилил gnome-jabber установил, только к серверу не подключился)
<go8765> shenmue, там зависимостей вроде практически нет..
<shenmue> deluge-gtk есть
<shenmue> baronos  ayttm поставил. тоже не конектит никуда. висит и висит с подключением
<CoyoteLE> Неужели никто не работал с арм-штуковинами?
<baronos> shenmue: я то извращался, так как он в 2002 или 2004 вроде как остановился)) а вообще эмпати меня пока радует)
<shenmue> !arm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='arm'
<DarthWantuz> если бы кто подарил бы что-нибудь на ARM, я бы занялся =_=
<CoyoteLE> Первый Российский Армянский Телеканал - ТВ АРМ РУ
<CoyoteLE> Гыгыгы)
<artus> @voice CoyoteLE
<CoyoteLE> Приезжай в Казань, постестим))
<artus> гыгы
<artus> !v | CoyoteLE
<CoyoteLE> Благодарю)
<ubuntuhelp> CoyoteLE: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<CoyoteLE> artus, мне даже гугл не особо-то помог
<shenmue> наверное потому что ты эту затею задумал зря
<artus> и че? иди на 4pda, там извращайся
<shenmue> во вторых я полно интрукций встречал про арм и как на пдашки ставить всяк ос. видать гуглил не в том гугле
<CoyoteLE> Да не такое уж это извращение, мне кажется
<shenmue> тем более телефонные функциии рабоатть не будут
<CoyoteLE> shenmue, а это и не телефон, хоть оно и называет себя таковым в настройках)) Там есть вайфай, 7" экран, разъем для ethernet и прочая
<arinov> нубук чтоле?
<CoyoteLE> Неа. Тут ссылки на картинки можно?
<arinov> можно
<arinov> правом данным мне былопроисхождением - разрешаю
<CoyoteLE> http://spbhit.ru/images/tovar/big/7903.jpg вот такое, только корпус белый
<artus> CoyoteLE, причем тут китайские планшеты ? или тебе больше пофлудить негде ?
<dmay> китаепланшеты не берите, лотерея хуже автоваза
<CoyoteLE> artus, притом, что властью вышестоящей обозначили мне воткнуть убунту и искоренить андроид в корне, так сказать, и с ним уже реализовывать. У меня их штук 25 точно есть
<dmay> ...хотя потом поиграться с паяльником можно. как он сдохнет :3
<CoyoteLE> хе-хе
<artus> dmay, да ладно, у меня хайпад м7 , отличный апарат) месяца 3, и нариканий никаких)
<artus> CoyoteLE, ну так иди на форуме флуди) пока тут не выпилили за оффтоп )
<CoyoteLE> охохох.. мир вам
<dmay> CoyoteLE: о... а ты не от онотолия ли часом? о_о
<shenmue> по нему даже звонить можна
<shenmue> крута
 * go8765___ никто не знает почему моя кошка бегает как сумашедшая по квартире...?
<dmay> щи, ну зачем прогнали мальчика
<artus> можно, если воткнуть модем разлоченый на голос) но смысл то? ))
<shenmue> ура! последний файл хеширует
<Anton2d> Добавил памяти до 6-ти гиг, 4-х катастрафически не хватало на все задачи. Теперь вроде всё влазит и еще 700 метров остаётся. А вопрос таакой про своп:
<Anton2d> Стоит ли его выключить совсем, и что будет когда память всё таки кончется, глобальный коллапс системы будет ?
<shenmue> тут вроде бы один человек примонтировал своп в тмпфс и гордился собой что мол ускорил ос
<dmay> чем можно занять десктопный линукс на 6гб? о_о
<go8765> Anton2d, ты увиидишь скриншот своего декстопа, который останется перед тобой на веки вечные...
<shenmue> =)
<dmay> фирефоксом на 100500 вкладок чтоль?
<go8765> dmay, тот же вопрос
<go8765> shenmue, я не ускорил систему, а избавил себя от этого самого скриншота
<shenmue> так это ты что ли был?
<skai-falkorr> хз.мне 2гб хватает с головой
<go8765___> shenmue: может быть... может быть... всё может быть...)
<shenmue> хм 6 гигов.... ну 2 виртуалки, сборка ядра, пару серверов + кеды + фаерфокс+ всякие им клиенты парочку + игра через вайн + виджеты скринлеты и тд. можно до 6 гигов натянут
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты чем заменил download assistant (если вообще заменил)
<Anton2d> У всех задачи разные, у меня очень памятиёмкие. И не хотелось бы при кучи открытого софта и файлов, что бы система сдулась. Но своп очень хочется вырубить.
<Anton2d> Нет виртуалка у меня только одна, но памяти ей надо 2 гига.
<shenmue> а чем тебе своп мешает?
<Anton2d> Шуршит ;)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ничем не менял.мне хватат трансмишшена для больших и встроенного в хром для мелких
<dmay> shenmue: одновременно? виртуалки сервера и игры?
<shenmue> Anton2d zram попробуй
<dmay> не, я, канешн, оставляю всё рабочее окружение в памяти когда всякие скайримы запускаю, но я вантузятник, мне можно )
<shenmue> но раз у тя так то своп по любому нужен
 * baronos живет себе без свопа и нормуль
<openvoid> Anton2d, гугли ubuntu spappiness
<Anton2d> Распределение свопа в процентах от памяти я уже ковырял
<Anton2d> убавлял его до 15%, по при 4-х гигах становилось только хуже, когда память подходила к концу, начиналось ТАКОЕ. Просто постоянный своп, еле как ктрл-альт ф1 делаешь и убиваешь приложение, графика колом вставала
<baronos> на 12,04 ритмбокс обновился немного)
<Anton2d> zram шаз погуглю, интересно шо це такое
<Anton2d> !zram
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zram'
<shenmue> первая ссылка в яндексе
<go8765> baronos, download мэнэджеры ты имеешь ввиду?
<skai-falkorr> гуглить в яндексе?what a shame
<shenmue> а вообще надо бы тесты глянуть. или на ютьюбе посмотреть
<baronos> go8765: для хрома имел ввиду. Чтоб на ариа2 перенаправлял вместо встроенной качалки
<shenmue> Anton2d сам не юзал но если поможет то отпишись. прсто любопытно
<go8765> baronos, не. для хрома-незнаю. для фф флэшгот есть
<Anton2d> нагуглил в яндексе статью, ничего не понял что за скрипт, что за. Динамическое архивирование свап файла чтоли ?
<Anton2d> как раньше в досе было, как она называлась, dublespace
<Anton2d> позже как то подругому, забыл
<Anton2d> и ядро у меня еще пока что старее чем надо, но штука интересная, пробовать буду, как обновлю ядро.
<dmay> Anton2d: если у тебя задачи серъезные, забей просто в мамку весь возможный объем памяти, и занимайся своими делами
<shenmue> у тебя ядро ниже 2.6.37.1 ?
<dmay> нафиг серъезное время на такие детали тратить?
<Anton2d> Тоже думаю об этом, поменять вторые 1+1 на 2+2, будет 8 гиг и не будет гиммороя.
<Anton2d> ядро 2.6.35-30 стоит еще
<dmay> будь мужиком, поменяй все на по 4 же )
<baronos> плагин для ритма надыбал, запоминает посл песню и воспроизводит от туда где выключил)
<dmay> baronos: зачем?
<shenmue> чот мне кажется тебе приоритеты стоит поменять
<Anton2d> не столько уже не надо, для работы надо 5, стоит 6, но.... сами знаете
<shenmue> раз тебе для виртуалки нужно 2 гига то ты явно не в той ос сидишь в которой нужно
<dmay> памяти много не бывает же )
<shenmue> ядро конфигом не испортишь
<dmay> shenmue: мне надо для трех виртуалок по 2 гига, и они ВНЕЗАПНО все на одной оси )
<baronos> dmay: как это, теперь включаешь ритм и он сам воспроизводит музик)
<dmay> baronos: а автоплея в нем из коробки нет чтоль? о_о
<Anton2d> shenmue, нет ты не прав, в той виртуалке мучается только одна софтинка для сборки панорам из кучи кадров в раве, но она просит много памяти, больше я в той виртуалки ниче не делаю.
<shenmue> купи комп второй и раставь приоритеты.
<baronos> dmay: до сегодняшнего дня не замечал О_о
<dmay> а я всегда говорил что ритмбокс кака :/
<Anton2d> да есть втрой комп, но монитор на ips только один, дорогой, тудым сюдым щёлкать неудобно.
<Anton2d> Да еще 2 клавы и мышки.. нет это не то.
<dmay> ммм... ипс....
<dmay> я вот посчитал тут недавно, и захотел железа на 60тр, ага
<dmay> сижу теперь, хочу :(
<Anton2d> ну так, работа с фотками идет всё таки, как тут без ипс, пва смотрел не то совсем.
<shenmue> хм... почему бы другим компом не управлять удаленно?
<shenmue> хотя ладно. пду кино смотреть.
<Anton2d> виндой удалённо из линукса... нет такое я неосилю наверное ;) страшно даже представить сколько нужно потерять нервных клеток что бы такое настроить
<baronos> shenmue: http://code.google.com/p/galaxium/ глядел такой?
<shenmue> хотя распределение ресурсов на все варианты более лучше. чем нежели наращивать что то одно. ибо когда это что то одно выйдет из строя то будет эпик фэййл много мата и так далее
<shenmue> baronos да
<DarthWantuz> Anton2d: просто тупо RDP
<DarthWantuz> в винду уже встроено, для линукса клиент есть
<Anton2d> Ну страшно это РДП, и не просто и не тупо ;) Мне всего одно приложение там нужно. И ради него комп, гимор.
<Anton2d> dmay,  - http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i121861/monitor-dell-24-ultrasharp-u2410.html
<dmay> деллгамно
<dmay> простите, рефлексы
<Anton2d> очень понравился, откалибровался, кривая почти ровненнькая
<Anton2d> сРГБ пространство покрывает
<DarthWantuz> ну, я ничего против виртуалки не имею :)
<dmay> ну я не настолько Ъ, мне какие-то железки за 15-16 рублей хотелись
<shenmue> у меня комп стоит всего 5 =)
<User288[web]> Есть кто русский???
<Anton2d> У меня комп, кстати трёх или четырёхгодичной давности, для работы хватает, главное память.
<shenmue> оО
<Anton2d> ;)
<User288[web]> Люди хелп миии
<dmay> User288[web]: no. get out stupid slavanian! 8]
<shenmue> главное есть кто русский и потом хелп ми
<artus> !ask | User288[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User288[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User288[web]> Проблема с Linux
<dmay> внезапно
<shenmue> удивительно
<artus> User288[web], да ты что? а мы думали что с виндовс
<User288[web]> )
<artus> !q | User288[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User288[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<dmay> artus: а как бы так сделать, чтоб бот вообще сам с такими кадрами общался?
<artus> )))
<shenmue> baronos а у тебя гаджим стоит?
<Anton2d> AI еще не дорос до такого ;)
<dmay> Anton2d: не переоценивай сложность ЭТОЙ задачи ;)
<artus> Anton2d, да ладно) на хелп ми автобан)
<Anton2d> автобан это не АИ
<DarthWantuz> что бы ещё анализировал кол-во знаков препинания
<artus> аи) если он не всех подряд банит) а вычленяет индивидуомов )
<User288[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu Linux 10.04. Я его установил. В результате у меня после загрузки розовый экран мерцает и гдето там за ним вроде есть курсор мышки...
<shenmue> курсора даже есть?
<shenmue> курсор*
<User288[web]> мне не смешно тролинг выкл плз
<shenmue> User288[web] а на что ставил и как? и видео какая
<artus> User288[web], а на форум зайти религия не разрешает? или ты думаеш у тебя таакой уникальный вопрос
<dmay> хм... а простые ИПСы то можно нынче вообще за 7-8тр найти...
<User288[web]> я несзнаю нащет уникальности
<dmay> мдэ. в данном случае тролинг выкл не поможет....
 * artus задумался, так установлена или установлен, или ее установил, хотя вроде установлена но установил ) ужс )
<Anton2d> dmay - очнь врятли, или только сильно БУ, например нек 19-шка была очень офигенная
<User288[web]> видео Asus
<Anton2d> 19nx что то там.
<artus> User288[web], нет такого видео
<dmay> Anton2d: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7705674&hid=91052 и это я в середину списка ткнул
<dmay> Anton2d: там простой ипс
<DarthWantuz> User288[web]: GeForce или Radeon?
<User288[web]> ofc njxyj crf;e
<Anton2d> светодиодная (LED) подсветка - это есть минус...
<User288[web]> щас точно скажу
<dmay> Anton2d: я не картинщик, я быдлокодер )
<artus> User288[web], http://goo.gl/eC3NK иди читай
<User288[web]> Asus HD 6450 Silent
<Anton2d> У например ДЕЛЫ на ледах стоят на 6-7 т.р., но у них плавает цветовая температура по всему полю.. ;(
<Anton2d> *дешевле на 6-7 чем на лампах
<baronos> shenmue: неа, у меня только эмпати стоит и всё
<dmay> мне главное найти два монитора, которые будут показывать одинаково )
<Anton2d> без калибратора, это сделать почти анрил.
<Anton2d> Калибровать оба, даже одинаковые модели придётся.
<dmay> калибратор - железка, или софт?
<Anton2d> Железка. Или хотябы не калибровать, а настроить одинаковыю цветовую темп. и яркость с помощью калибратора.
<dmay> :(
<dmay> а ну и ладно, мне не критично же )
<DarthWantuz> железка И софт таки
<Anton2d> Дак он щаз стоит то не смертельно... Display i one посмотри
<baronos> shenmue: попробуй 0,15 бета установить. может она заработает, хотя ща в виртуалке заюзаю.
<shenmue> питон требует какой то там версии
<shenmue> 2.7 что ли
<User288[web]> кароче понятно... спасибо.. пойду удалять убунту буду сидеть в винде нет дров на убунту для моей видяхи
<dmay> Anton2d: а более гуглябельное название? это на всякие странные места выводит... :/
<dmay> User288[web]: и не забудь что ати гамно, да
<shenmue> =))))
<baronos> shenmue: ааа ты ж на 10.10 ))
<dmay> а асусы, сволаще, почти перестали делать карты на нвидии при этом (
<User288[web]> ати не гамно.... гамно те кто крме ржать в чате помочь ничем не могут
<Anton2d> dmay,  x-rite display
<arinov> dmay: ржать в чате
<dmay> Anton2d: 6тр?!??!?!? ладно, я так уж и быть потерплю слегка разные цвета на мониторах XD
<artus> я б сказал про тех кто не может осилить полтора топика на форумме, ну да ладно
<artus> User288[web], выше венды тебе не прыгнуть)
<baronos> shenmue: ppa добавь, там вроде под маверик есть
<User288[web]> нету там на форуме ниче
<User288[web]> умнег
<baronos> shenmue: https://launchpad.net/~gajim/+archive/gajim-ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<dmay> User288[web]: это не ржать, это объективные истины мира линукс. ати - гамно. оно даже под оффтопиком не у всех адекватно работает.
<shenmue> baronos с ппа и с родных реп то же самое
<artus> @kick "User288[web]" иди у окулисту и читай букварь, неучь )
<artus> *к
<shenmue> все версии которые доступны
<artus> да что ж за очепятки то)
<Anton2d> dmay, можно и на глаз настроить попытаться, главное цветовую температуру по серой фотокартинке подобрать одинаковую, точно не получиться, но близко будет.
<shenmue> ведь рашье таково не было ведь
<arinov> подумает кикнул таджик
<arinov> после тяжелого дня
<artus> arinov, ну чтож, прийдется смирится )
<Anton2d> А вообще услуга калибровки одного монитора, у меня стоит 1000-1500 р, так что все не ток страшно, если хочется.
<dmay> Anton2d: а софт для оффтопика какой нить специальный есть для этого? или всё в настройках видеокарты ковыряться?
<Anton2d> Софт с калибратором в комплекте идет минимальный.
<arinov> я юзал ати два года, просто юзал пока поддержку не сняли
<arinov> потом купил nvidia n210
<Anton2d> Если на глах цветовую темп., яркость и контраст
<Anton2d> настраивать только в самом монике.
<arinov> dmay: у нвидиа 2д отстой
<shenmue> В Ubuntu 10.04 и 10.10 Firefox 3.6 будет автоматически обновлён до Firefox 9
<arinov> dmay: с проприетарными
<baronos> shenmue: гыы, у меня ошибка с питоном там че то про пассворд)
<arinov> dmay: а без них отстой 3д
<arinov> интел чтоли юзать?
<dmay> arinov: хзхз. я чисто статистически давно смотрю )
<arinov> у нвидиа 2д просто ужасает, хотя последняя версия драйвера сносно
<dmay> интел тоже гамно - убогие и памяти мало )
<dmay> задний привод - гамно, в занос входит только так
<arinov> при всем богатстве выбора - альтернативы нет
<dmay> а, не
<arinov> задний что?
<dmay> задний привод гамно - не понятно как в занос не попасть
<arinov> мда
<Anton2d> А что с 2д у нвидии не так, интересно ?
<dmay> передний гамно - не понятно как из заноса выходить
<shenmue> baronos какая версия?
<arinov> Anton2d: очень низкая производительность
<baronos> shenmue: 0.15
<dmay> полный тоже гамно, там вообще ничего непонятно, обязательно убъёшся
<arinov> Anton2d: по сравнению с открытым драйвером
<Anton2d> Где это в реальных приложениях сказывается ?
<arinov> ну в тех же de
<arinov> заметно при перетаскивании окон
<arinov> а в кедах при ресайзе с прозрачностью
<go8765> что значит:Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<arinov> ну последний драйвер хорошо работает
<Anton2d> ну не знаю, может мне просто не счем сравнить, на АТИ не когда не юзал линух.
<arinov> короче 2д ускорение у опенсурсного драйвера нвидии лучше чем у проприетарного, с 3д наоборот
<arinov> у ати все хаотично
<arinov> и сапорт карты быстро скидывается
<Anton2d> о как.. У меня стоит драйвер из доп. репозиториев.
<Anton2d> А с обычный радной драйвер у меня вообще не пошёл. на гтс450
<Anton2d> всмысле родной убунтовый
<Anton2d> А вот на ГТ8600 - работал он отлично, но ува карточка померла - память глючит.
<shenmue> всегда было любопытно как они дебки собирают если исходников дров нет
<Anton2d> А там есть возможность сделать деб средствами самого установщика драйвера.
<Anton2d> там куча опций, копал как то
<shenmue> хотя наверное там внутри драйвер с автозапуском скрипта установки
<arinov> нвидиа на опенсорсном драйвере не подчиняется режимам энергосбережения
<arinov> shenmue: вроде в деб что угодно можно пихать
<Anton2d> Да, но мне бло до болды раньше покуда жива было 8600, она была без кулера, на трубках, с заниженной частотой не грелась
<arinov> игры греют
<Anton2d> Игр и небыло. А теперь увы, опенсорсный драйвер вообще не пашет никак. на этой гтс450
<arinov> HoN у меня нагревает до 70 градусов за 10 минут
<Anton2d> а что такое НоN ?
<arinov> ну игра такая
<baronos> нафиг гаджим акк и клиенты, я через гмаил на конференции вхожу теперь))) эмпати мега вещь))
<arinov> учитывая скудность линуксовых нативно работающих игр, играть стоит в hon и true combat elite
<arinov> baronos: эмпати на канале #ubuntu через час покажет тебе причину убрать это из системы
<arinov> теряет производительность из-за длинного лога
<Anton2d> ну я поигрываю иногда в xcom-1 и fallout2 в досбоксе..
<baronos> arinov: ты о чем? каком канале? ты имеешь ввиду ирк через эмпати?
<Anton2d> фаллаут сжирает кстати весь проц
<arinov> baronos: да, если не читать сообщения, а просто свернуть
<arinov> долго начинает думать
<baronos> arinov: я про джаббер каналы, у меня вичат для ирки
<arinov> baronos: мне больше нравится psi+plus
<go8765>  что значит:Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<arinov> его набор плагинов решает все
<baronos> arinov: я юзаю всё почти по дефолту, так как задуманно производителем ;) и эмпати в гном 3 лучший клиент.
<Anton2d> Тут упоминали последнии дрова нвидии, это 290.10 ?
<arinov> да
<Anton2d> гут
<arinov> юнити2д требовательнее к графике чем кде4.7 с пластиком и отключенными эффектами
<baronos> 295.09 уже пора юзать
<Anton2d> у меня гном на убунте 10.10, ну их эти юнити
<arinov> 2 или 3?
<Anton2d> 2-й конечно, baronos, и как оно ?
<arinov> 2ой...
<baronos> кто второй?
<Anton2d> сиди я сам открою ? ;)
<Anton2d> Как дрова 295.09 ?
<arinov> второй из фразы 2 или 3 - это 3
<baronos> 295,09 еще не заюзал, нервы берегу)
<arinov> или 2ой - гном2?
<Anton2d> гном, обычный, плоский родной... ну тот самый который тру
<baronos> труП?
<Anton2d> ;) ну да уже почти
<arinov> еще поди пульс выпилен
<Anton2d> но еще же не завонял
<arinov> баньши заменен на дедбиф
<Anton2d> со звуком я кстати вообше ничего не шаманил, все пошло само СБ лив 5.1. и даже скайп почти нормально пашет.
<arinov> значки и тема от солярки или элеганс
<arinov> ядро руками собрано
<Anton2d> Да ну его нафиг ядро я бы еще не собирал я на компе работаю а не ядра собираю;) дедбиф это было уже давно...
<arinov> облако и центр приложений удалены ну и тема плимута изменена =)
<arinov> тру убунту
<Anton2d> цетнра приложений нету, да ;) угадал, облака не юзаю.
<arinov> он все еще лучший для флак
<Anton2d> Да... но и ексаил вроде их ест у меня нормально.
<Anton2d> был бы бы броузинг по дирректориям в дедюифе как в эксаиле, цены бы небыло плееру.
<Anton2d> *дедбифе
<arinov> у него мне не понравилось то, что если канал забивается и включен режим загрузки обложек, в плейлисте, который ни разу не играл, существенные паузы и недоступность каретки, пока не загрузятся обложки
<arinov> ощутимо только со слабым инетом
<arinov> но бесит
<arinov> убунта хороша... когда от убунты в ней только справка
<Anton2d> а я всякие обложки и прочую муру выключил ;)
<Anton2d> угу, еёшный почтовый клиент фигня какаято, сразу поменял на тундерптицу
<arinov> вроде он по дефолту там
<Anton2d> Ну я начинас с 9.04
<Anton2d> Ну я начинал с 9.04, там был какойто..
<Anton2d> дообгрейдился я пока что до 10.10 и остановился
<go8765> это может быть из-за того что у меня слишком новая версия? Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<go8765> baronos, незапускается мозиловский клиент(
<go8765> arinov, как в твоём клиенте вернуть скрытое меню?
<baronos> go8765: я вынужден скачать и проверить)
<go8765> baronos, нее... из реп который
<go8765> тот я ещё качаю
<artus> go8765, флудить тут своими клонами долго будеш? )
<go8765> artus, я идентификацию на konversation настраиваю и пытаюсь instantbird  запустить..
<artus> go8765, ну так выйди с канала и настраивай) флудить то зачем ?
<go8765>  что значит:Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<go8765> artus, просто автоджойн я настроил раньше)
<go8765> непонял...а чё оно перестало заходить на убунту-ру....
<Anton2d> кто оно ? ;) где оно? Кто здесь ?
<go8765> Anton2d, konversation
<Anton2d> а.. это я даже незнаю что это такое, тут не помошник.
<go8765> Anton2d, может ты знаешь что значит:Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<go8765_> о.зашло. первый готов
<go8765_> artus: а чем тебе konversaqtion не нра? вроде он неплох...
<Anton2d> Это значит "Немогу найти свместимый ГРЕ между версиями..." ;) более ничего не понятно
<Anton2d> кто такой гре ?
<artus> go8765_, нафига запчасти из кед?
<go8765> Anton2d,  GRE это Gecko Runtime Environment
<go8765> artus, понятно. как по мне если оно хорошее, то пусть будет...)
<Anton2d> А это ирк клиента настраиваешь... х-чат не смотрел в этом плане, вроде похож.
<artus> еще один некрофил вылез )
<artus> что ж вас на мертвые вендочатики тянет то )
<Anton2d> А чем он уж такой некро- ?
<artus> Anton2d, тем что мертв уже полтора года
<Anton2d> Незнаю, мне кто то давно его именн тут посоветовал, я поставил, настроил - рулез.
<Anton2d> Причем кто то такой знакомый, непомню точно.
<artus> здесь ? иксчатик посоветовали? неверю )
<Anton2d> Именно здесь!
<Anton2d> Год назад.
<Anton2d> И скриншот даже давали.
<Anton2d> Вот так он у меня выглядет. http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0111/h_1326227330_6785890_361a87dba7.png
<Anton2d> Функционал вроде весь на месте... Ну покажите мне что есть лучше, удобнее ?
<go8765_> artus: ну там функционал огромный.  думаю "живых  аналогов пока нет
<baronos> я сначало только гуй чатики юзал, даже один понравился вот этот http://redmine.ikkoku.de/projects/sushi/wiki но потом вичат меня поразил простотой и удобствой
<artus> go8765_, это какой же там функционал которого в вичате нет?
<go8765_> artus: ты его хоть смотрел? и да... там зависимостей вроде аж 2 пакета. хотя я могу и ошибаться
<Anton2d> baronos, скрин в студию плиз.
<baronos> Anton2d: ща гляну если скрин остался
<go8765_> я начинаю понимать рэйдена...
<Anton2d> Так стоп, а сейчас ты чем чатишся, и почему уже не вичатом ?
<artus> go8765_, http://itmages.ru/image/view/385574/40a41e8d аж два пакета говориш? нуну)))
<artus> go8765_, лесом такое г )))
<baronos> Anton2d: http://i.minus.com/ibmDDztizyNbeO.png
<Anton2d> фигасебе 2 зависимости ;)
<artus> go8765_, заметь, это без рекомендованых )
<Anton2d> baronos, вижу, но визуально плюсов невижу
<baronos> ёмаё вы че хотите за комбаин то из ирк? чем проще ирк клиент тем лучше
<Anton2d> А, я вспомнил почему мне хчат посоветовали, потому как мне надо было, на разных серверах подлючаться, вроде больше вариантов небыло.
<baronos> давайте еще микрофон вебкамеру с распознованием лиц в ирк клиенте
<go8765_> artus: ну я ж сказал, что могу ошибаться. у меня - это было 2 пакета)
<artus> go8765_, так и скажи , что по привычке, как ты любиш засрал систему по самые небалуй и тебе уже пофигу чего и как ставить то)
<baronos> для этих тестовых целей есть виртуалка, очень полезная вещь прежде че то замутить ;)
<Anton2d> Ну вас, пусть я некрофил, но х-чат свою функцию выполняет на 5+, не падает не глючит, шрифты цвета настраиваются, одновременно может с разными серваками коннектится, автоподключение на 3 сразу у меня работает.
<Anton2d> Мне нравиться, уже больше года пользуюсь, никаких неудобств.
<artus> то умеет любой адекватный чатикоклиент )
<go8765_> Anton2d: это умею делать все клиенты) и у меня он-глючит
<Anton2d> На тот момент когда я вас спрашивал, почему то, это умели далеко не все, насоветовали хчат. Может это и года 2 назад было, не помню уже. Неглючит, неразу незаметил.
<go8765_> Anton2d: сколько каналов?
<Anton2d> У меня 3 канала на 3-х разных серваках.
<Anton2d> яж скриншот дал только что
<go8765_> попробуй 2десятка-думаю-увидешь)
<Anton2d> а мне стока не надо ;Р
<go8765> а как ты сделал подсветку строк?
<Anton2d> я.... где ?
<Anton2d> Всымсле ко мне обращения красные, а я серый ?
<Anton2d> Это просто в настройках, все там настраивается
<Anton2d> XChat 2.8.8 Compiled: Jul 21 2010
<go8765_> Anton2d: я перепутал твой скрин с бароносом
<Anton2d> ааа.. ;)
<go8765_> baronos: как там сделать подсветку строк?
<baronos> go8765_: где?
<go8765_> baronos: http://i.minus.com/ibmDDztizyNbeO.png
<baronos> go8765_: я не помню уже, у него настроек не так уж и много было.
<go8765_> baronos: я не могу найти)
<go8765_> а щя ты мозиловким пользуешься?
<baronos> go8765_: я вичат и только вичат, как его можно променять? http://i.minus.com/inHnch6rmVjqF.png
<Anton2d> какой ужос ;)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/385589/c8683b37 да ладно ))
<baronos> ну да, у меня закачки через ариа2с идут тоже консольный
<Anton2d> кошмар.... глаза то же устают от такой расцветки.. не айс
<baronos> artus: мне не нравится цвет ника у тебя в чате))))
<baronos> мой цвет ника*
<artus> Anton2d, ты за моим монитором сидиш что вот так сразу говориш о том что глаза устают?
<artus> учитывая что я за компом провожу по 12+ часов в сутки и глаза ниразу не устают и зрение отменное таки мне виднее наверно как удобнее для меня )
<Anton2d> Есть общепринятые выработанные понятия о цветовой гамме и восприятии...
<go8765_> мне нравится стандартная расцветка вичата. я такую-же никак никуда не могу запилить (
<artus> Anton2d, да, и менее всего напряжное для четчатки зеленый\желтый на черном фоне )
<Anton2d> Удобнее, это хорошо, а наоборот ты пробовал светлый фон, темные буквы ?
<artus> *сетчатки
<artus> Anton2d, пробовал) напрягает)
<go8765_> Anton2d: светлый фон-втопку
<go8765_> пару часоы и глаза - на лоб
<go8765_> *часов
<Anton2d> Возможно нужно доп освещение за монитором
<go8765_> Anton2d: тогда ещё быстрее-на лоб)
<Anton2d> тоесть задний фон за монитором не должен быть тёмным.
<Anton2d> должен по яркости быть близким к яркости самого светлого на мониторе.
<go8765_> я наоборот только при тусклом свете . особенно вечером
<Anton2d> ох.. зря.. щаз поищю чтиво об этом.
<artus> Anton2d, зачем ? ) если есть предустановки на мониторе самом ) выбрал с какими комфортно в данный момент и ляпота )
<go8765_> Anton2d: я ещё и яркость и контраст монитора почти на 0 ставьлю)
<go8765_> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Anton2d> Так в любом случае, перепад между полной темнтой и мониторной яркостью будет большой. Это и проблема.
<go8765_> Anton2d: чё-чё? какая полная темнота?
<Anton2d> Ну допустим если без освещения совсем в комнате.
<baronos> вот такой эмпати у меня http://i.minus.com/iwlrpgW6sqTYH.png
<go8765_> Anton2d: я совсем без-никогда. обычно - тусклый свет
<Anton2d> это хорошо, главное что бы он попадал, как бы за монитор, например через отражение от потолка. тут всё индивидуально как у кого что стоит, у меня доп лампа нсатольная, котороя светит в потолок под углом к стене задней
<Anton2d> и слегка заполняет светом пространство за монитором
<go8765_> как же эту подсветку включить...
<Anton2d> Спать пора! 4 ночи, зашёл называется на пару минут чат почитать. Всем СН.
<artus> baronos, чего посмотреть?
<baronos> artus: чет печалька с кино какая то, думаю или высоцкого или остров сокровищ какой то новый
<artus> baronos, что за остров то?
<baronos> artus: http://kinoprosmotr.net/priclucheniya/1398-ostrov-sokrovishh.html
<artus> о, еще одна смотрелка на подобии fs или екса
<baronos> угу, у меня два сайта которые я постоянно смотрю, и один сайт с сериалами)
<baronos> как кино называется там про будущее все такие неоновые на мопедах гоняют?
<artus> baronos, http://fs.ua/view/i135427?play&vfolder=71152 тут получше картинка )
<baronos> artus: я из-за своей низкой скорости на этих сайтах смотрю, с фс долгождать пока подгрузится(( а на тех прям под 1мб\с даже перематывать могу))
<shenmue> уже все жаббер клиенты глянул
<shenmue> надо всё таки ставить ремонтить гаджим
<baronos> shenmue: а я не парюсь, и через гугл акк на конференциях сижу ;)
<artus> baronos, через гуглу видео гуд вещать\принимать )
<shenmue> ну это ничо сложного нет
<shenmue> гмаил на жабе работает правда глючит страшно
<shenmue> при смене ника либо статуса... но причем тут акки когда я про клиент говорю?
<baronos> вот я наоборот на эмпати через жаббер через раз коннектится а гмаил еще на капчу отправляет за подтверждением)
<baronos> 10,10 старая, на ней только хорошо работал плагин вконтакте для ритмбокса)
<shenmue> блин в опере убрали фишку с утановкой тем из настроек
<baronos> artus: гугл видео вообще тема, экстра особенно, книги читать или еще чего смотреть вместе)
<shenmue> кстати вот вопрос. щас у меня шотвелл импонтирует картинки. судя по шкале делать это ему всю ночь
<shenmue> и сам вопрос. я не понял а что он делает то?
<artus> )))
<artus> как то меня шовтел не впечатлил) сортировка у него каакая то инопланетянская ) как опера прям )
<shenmue> я тоже всегда считал что опера творение иноплантного сверх разума
<shenmue> ибо няшно всё
<artus> это только так кажется)
<baronos> прям как гш))
<shenmue> прям как гном 2
<artus> baronos, так , не напоминай, ато руки чешутся поломать все и впилить гш )
<artus> а мне лееень )
<baronos> хехе))
<artus> мне лень даже пульс выпилить на втором компе, но вижу таки прийдется) ибо перманентный pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting. почему то у него
<baronos> подожди виртуалку новую, чтоб гш работало в ней, погляди поломай попривыкай)) а то так с плеча рубить без подготовки это смело будет выглядеть)
<artus> baronos, ой да ладно , в крайнем случае коробка станет)
<shenmue> да глянь мяту 12 с лайва
<artus> shenmue, отстой редкий
<baronos> фуф
<shenmue> там в принципе уже гш допиленный
<artus> начиная с его глючного инсталятора
<shenmue> у него инстолятор это убунтовский с другой шкуркой
<artus> shenmue, да ниразу
<shenmue> ubiqui или как там он называется?
<shenmue> что там что там одинаковые
<go8765_> как это пофиксить? http://paste.ubuntu.com/799873
<shenmue> в 11.04 вроде разделы при у становки на убунте нельзя было создать?
<shenmue> в мяте тоже самое было
<shenmue> кстати я тут напрямую на фтп полез искать дебки гаджима
<shenmue> во первых я их еле нашел . во в торых на пэкпэйдж убунту скачать дебки низя. тока исходники
<baronos> shenmue: http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=gajim
<shenmue> о спс. полезный ресурс
<shenmue> блин сколько у меня обоев оО а раб стол один =(
<yurau> инсталлировать deb c параметрами можно? чтоб избежать ручного конфигурирования.
<shenmue> по моему нет.
<artus> вот не пойму, наафига вообще нужен пульс , зачем его суют везде и всюду если он глючный
<shenmue> у меня его нету. снес сразу вместо с моно фаерфоксом и много чего . там на гиг набралось вообщем
<Sergey_IT> новый пульс говорят круто - в линукс формате написано
<baronos> artus: может звуковая плохо с пульсом дружит))
<shenmue> в шотвеле обои с такими бабами мелькают оО даж не знаю откуда он их взял
<artus> baronos, причем тут это) чето видать у меня такая карма что все звуковые до каких я дотягивалс яплохо с ним дружат?
<shenmue> да
<artus> baronos, зато стоит выпилить благодать наступает)
<go8765_> пока мы не можем нарадобаться гуглу забугром делают это - http://cancelgoogle.com
<baronos> artus: забавно, а вот у меня наоборот альса не дружит ни с ухами не со звуковой)
<go8765_> artus: там хорошая поддержка чего-то там интелектуального, я читал, честно)
<artus> baronos, а нефиг юзать недозвук в виде китайских usb )
<shenmue> go8765_ а это что такое?
<artus> go8765_, Oo, где ? :D
<baronos> artus: ухи отнють не китай, а вполне себе приличные, и звук шикарный в них, даже лучше чем в винде)))
<go8765_> shenmue: где?)
<artus> baronos, модельку скажи )
<shenmue> набрал текст. и нажал саббмит. ничего не произошло
<shenmue> а не там внизу каменты
<baronos> artus: cosonic cd-681mv
<artus> baronos, я про звуковую, альсе пофигу вобщето на уши с mini-jack
<baronos> гыы
<artus> ты ж говорил у тя там чтото usb вроде как
<baronos> artus: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) realtek вообщем 5.1 встроенный вроде, ща мать гляну точно скажу)
<baronos> artus: Realtek® ALC883 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M3A/#specifications
<artus> baronos, а я се когдато давно http://www.koss.ru/goods/12 взял, звучат гуд, чего еще надо )
<artus> baronos, ALC883 альсой на ура воспринимается
<baronos> ну значит у меня карма такая что альму завести не могу, да меня бесит управление альсой((
<artus> baronos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/385636/0c9d2b1f проще некуда )
<artus> а вот пульс который начинает регалятором микрофона прыгать туды сюды от вонаря играя с его чуствительностью, прожил после этих плясок аж 10ть минут)
<baronos> мне чем то винду напоминает))) да как я говорил раньше и говорю меня всё дефолтное устраивает в линукс))
<artus> не, меня тоже все ) кроме пульса ) и еще возможно каких то мелочей ) но они у меня сразу выпиливаются и все )
<artus> baronos, вот в этом плане мне д нравится, где пульса по дефолту нет)
<baronos> вот еще одна мать без дела валяется http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2A74AM/ ))
<artus> хотя по большому счету 11.04 вполне себе юзабельна
<baronos> artus: как это нету, тут пульс родимый стоит)))
<artus> baronos, нуу вообщето по дефолту в сквизи пульс не стоит )
<baronos> аааа)))
<artus> может конечно он к тебе с гномом приехал, это другой разговор)
<baronos> скорее всего, потому что дефолтом ставится гном 3 сразу, и не надо танцев как с бубну))
<artus> baronos, Агент Джонни Инглиш: Перезагрузка  cvjnhtk&
<artus> *смотрел?
<baronos> неа
<artus> baronos, http://fs.ua/view/i108669?play&vfolder=72180 тады смотри )
<baronos> хехе))
<artus> хее, каакой де таки удобный мыш я себе взял, ляпота просто )
<baronos> не поверишь, тотем быстрей работает с видео  с фтп, влц долго думает, потом тормозит, а дефолтный тотем прям влёт открывает и без тормозов))
<artus> baronos, у меня наоборот , он пытается стянуть весь фильм, и перемотка не работает
<artus> а что влца, что смплеер просто и без выпендрежей)
<baronos> тотем плагин скоро допилят и можно будет качество в ютьюб роликах выбирать, а пока можно и так смотреть без всяких минитьюбов)
<go8765_> baronos: ты неправильно говоришь. Правильно так: британские учённые провели исследование и оказалось...)
<baronos> гыы, за то ритмбок мп3 единственный запускает с фтп)) ихааа)
<artus> baronos, зачем ? )))
 * baronos чет гном 3,4 будет мега афигенный)
<baronos> artus: я, так, проверить)
<baronos> вообще сегодня не адекватный интернет у меня, скорость опустилась до 50кб\с, даже радио тормозит(
<baronos> О_о SNR Margin (dB):33.5 32.9  жесть
<artus> baronos, ты теперь как го ))
<baronos> Rate (Kbps):1030 261 ппц ((
<baronos> либо сплитер, либо линия. завтра на прямую погляжу(
<artus> baronos,  а ты интернеты то как получаеш то?
<andrex> dsl скорее всего
<baronos> artus: adsl интерне
<artus> ужс)
 * go8765_ тыц
<go8765_> скажите чё-то с /мэ
<artus> чё-то с /мэ
<andrex> зачем?:)
<baronos> artus: а самая печалька, то что они гады мне тв не проводят, хотя локальная скорость 8мб\с(( типа говорят у вас на хуторе ограничение в скорости до 128 Кб\с ))
<go8765_> artus: /me
 * baronos готовится ко сну
<go8765_> andrex: цвета проверяю/настраиваю
<go8765_> спс
 * andrex думает что у go8765_ цвето болезнь
<baronos> andrex: там еще и клиенто-фобия))
<artus> baronos, [#1 SIZE:41.4MiB/1,400.8MiB(2%) CN:3 SPD:18.5MiBs ETA:01m13s
<artus> Oo
<baronos> 1 гиг за минуту пипец )))))
<artus> эммм, чего это такое
<artus> причем это не кеширование )
<go8765_> artus: хватит чвастаться своим интернетом)
<andrex> гг
<artus> go8765_, :P
<go8765_> andrex: мне просто цвета вичата нра. но сам вичат не. поятому я пытаюсь запилить что-то красивое, но не в вичате
<andrex> ну яж грю
<andrex> go8765_: ну щас ты етот супер клиент так колупать до пенсии будеш)
<go8765_> andrex: покажи скрин твоего изделия
<go8765_> andrex: я уже почти можно сказать доколупал..
<baronos> вот че жалуются что гш память жрет сам гш 100метров, вся система стабильно 700 метров идет уже весь день.)
<andrex> go8765_: http://www.weechat.org/ сверху с права
<go8765_> baronos: поэтому я люблю openbox)
<artus> baronos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/385660/d30b4f24 воть, а теперь заходим дроидом  на 10.0.0.10 , тыцяем в любой фильм и смотрим ) и перемотка работает , и вообще красота )
<go8765_> andrex: я вот только немогу подсветку ника сделать при хайлайте..(
<baronos> artus: вафлю куплю тоже замучу))
<artus> baronos, если чего потом спрашивай, я конфиг для nginx скажу
<go8765_> baronos: что за велорнэт?
<baronos> go8765_: кто О_о :D
<go8765_> *а
<go8765_> baronos: как провайдера зовут?
<baronos> go8765_: ютк-юг disel
<baronos> воо, какая либа или еще что то этакое заставляет ритмбокс сворачиваться на кнопку закрытие, а не закрыватся?
<go8765_> baronos: ясн. я просто хуиз смотрел. а чё не укртелеком?
<artus> аххахааа
<baronos> у меня Россия, а не Украина))
<go8765_> baronos: артуса знца?
<baronos> угу)
<go8765_> artus: так вот у кого валорнет...
<artus> нет) у меня бест)
<artus> go8765_, просто у валоров сервер у прова в полке  стоит )
<go8765_> что бэст?
<artus> go8765_, пров ) http://www.best.net.ua/uslugi-dlya-fizicheskih-lic/gorodskaya-lokalnaya-set-kievskaya-oblast/tarify
<go8765_> а чё мне со звуком делать? у меня он опять иногда ламается. начинает трещать, скулить, хрипеть и ничего нормально не воспроизводить7
<artus> выпиливать альсу же )
<andrex> лобзиком
<go8765_> artus: пульс ты хотел сказать?
<andrex> он сказал то что сказал то что хотел сказать
<artus> go8765_, ага, его гада
<baronos> кошмар, у меня торрент локальный выше 100кб\с не поднимается, я растроился и пошел спать)
<andrex> baronos: с провода ногу убери
<go8765> artus: у нас на 5рублей дешевле) http://www.icn.ua/site/services2.html
<Alagos> Всем доброй ночи, есть живые?
<shenmue> мертвые надоели уже?
<Alagos> Мёртвые - это как то банально и не интересно...
<Alagos> Пока что у меня не получаются толковые зомби, потому я все-еще нуждаюсь в живых...
<Amblnb> А живие редкость..
<Alagos> Просто большинство живых в наше время ничем качественно не отличаются от мёртвых...
<Alagos> Так... Цветом кожи разве что.
<Alagos> О! Пока не забыл. А какой то канал по пхп на русском есть вообще?
<Amblnb> Незнаю в музеях воск такой же
<Amblnb> А кокоето ре пиндоское програмирование вообще существует?
<Alagos> Не понял сути вопроса.
<Amblnb> Это скорей ответ в вопросительной форме.
<Amblnb> *н
<Alagos> Онлайн калькулятор чего-либо на сайте - это же в сторону пхп? :)
<Alagos> Убунту, как ни хороша, вряд ли в этом сможет мне помочь...
<Amblnb> может и явы
<Alagos> JS это слишком уж сложно для такого примитивного создания как я.
<Amblnb> Сейчас популяризируют хтмл5 и свг. При этом всё это создаётся практически полностью на яваскриптах. Непонятно только причём там хтмл с свг..
<Alagos> Про это я слышал. Не знаю. У меня есть друг. Он флеш-программист. Вот как он начнёт переучиваться - так спрошу у него :)
<Alagos> Потому что сам я в этом нибельмеса не понимаю...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-11
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png будь мужиком ... =)
<only_you> что за игрушка?
<shenmue> chrono cross
<academ> Всем привет.
<academ> Люди, кто может подсказать как вытощить информацию из старой mediaWiKi, сервер сдох, но папки получилось вытащить, как из них теперь инфу достать ???
<tower> academ: mysql вытащил?
<tower> теперь сложи как было, на новом месте
<tower> вобщем, как запустиш мускуль, так все само найдется
<academ> tower пытался подложить папку из mysql в по новой установленную mediawiki, выдает ошибку
<tower> структуру каталогов оставил ту-же самую?
<tower> незнаю ... вобщем у меня пашет
<tower> хах... тыж снова установил вики по новой
<tower> ну все тогда...
<tower> ненадо устанавливать было, теперь развечто пробуй задействовать phpmyadmin
<academ> tower совсем всё ?
<academ> tower а чем он может помочь ?
<tower> тогда вытащишь со старой базы что там было, и в новую копию медиавики воткнешь
<tower> всем... запусти, разбересся
<academ> tower во, а как это сделать ?
<tower> там сложного нет ничего
<academ> tower спасибо, сча поставим
<tower> в другой раз, просто бекапь базу при помощи phpMyAdmin
<Amblnb> shenmue: А что то за юсб герлянда?
<shenmue> инет
<academ> tower блин, в старой папке види твсего две таблице, а в новой, вновь созданной 41, кажись данные потеряны :-(
<tower> хм....
<tower> academ: у тебяж на руках щас остались еще те, старые копии всего сайта, вместе с мускулем
<academ> tower может её нужно подругому добавлять в mysql
<tower> да или нет?
<tower> ничего добавлять ненадо, все переносимо безовсякой установки
<academ> tower есть /var/lib/mysql
<academ> я просто капернул туда /var/lib/mysql/wikidb
<tower> скопируй как было еще раз, и просто запусти как обычно
<tower> и все должно сразу появится как и было когдато
<academ> сча удалю, может повредил пока эксперементировал
<tower> я имею ввиду ВСЕ - это вместе со всеми там бинарниками итд
<tower> полная копия всей структуры пашет
<tower> она недолжна даж заметить "переезда"
<academ> tower phpmyadmin в левой часте пищит в скобках 41, а когда выбираешь, то всего две видит
<tower> это уже я понял, шатдауни службы сайта
<academ> tower тоесть не достаточно копернуть только /var/lib/mysql/wikidb
<tower> службы гаси, там мускуль апач, и что еще
<tower> копируй содержимое и запускай
<academ> ок
<tower> оно посто должно встать и как будто так и было
<tower> ничего там уже усанавливать ненадо
<tower> у меня та именно и получилось
<tower> так*
<tower> хотя в принципе, сам рут сайта я вообщето перенес... но этого никто незаметил
<tower> важна только внутиренняя структура всего сайта
<academ> tower а может быть проблема что я папку переименую при переносе, просто я чистую БД создал с таким же именем
<academ> tower когда архив кидаю на новый сервер, то папку переименовываю
<tower> вот я тебе и говорю, что раньше у меня было в wwddw стало в wdsf но по прежнему пашет, ибо оно и было рутом для апача
<tower> по сутиже апач просто обращается к мускулю с запросами
<tower> ты в апаче зацепи правильно конфиг, с указанием на рут
<tower> если совпадет вся структура под апачем, то и база от мускуля запустится
<academ> tower phpmyadmin папку видит как урезаную, как в Апаче это провернуть не знаю
<tower> щас при копировании простом тебе ненужен пхпмуадмин
<tower> вообще сложностей нету, оно может быть полностью переносимо с компа на комп
<iHile> А что перенести пытаетесь? ( только подключился)
<tower> весит правда дохрена...
<tower> iHile: да у него грохнулся сайт
<academ> tower боюсь с копировалось не полностью :-( хотя размер старой папки больше чем новая пустая, но phpmyadmin её видит как две таблицы, а не 41 и webmin mysql ошибку пишет
<academ> Ошибка SQL show index from `archive` : Table 'wikidb2.archive' doesn't exist
<iHile> academ: так, причем там пхпадмин? Папки? может базы? В таком сумбуре точно ничего не понять
<tower> academ: важно то, что лежало (у меня оно было в mysql/data
<academ> так, сейчас верну папке родное название и посмотрим что скажет MySQL
<tower> я перенес вообще все целиком
<tower> http://ros.systemcore.ru/site/wiki/
<tower> если хош, можешь мою юзать... - только зачем...
<tower> я как-бы из баловства, проверить и посмотреть что оно вообще такое, себе ставил
<tower> academ: думаю, что мускуль во время переименований, лучше таки шатдаунить
<tower> ато вдруг непоймет еще чего
<academ> tower не могу в мускуле найти как забэкапить
<tower> бекапится именно сама база мускуля, она у тебя где?
<tower> у меня в data
<tower> оно там структуры само создае себе
<tower> academ: э... сорри, я чет недопонял, ты в мускуле чегото бекапить/копировать собрался? - это делается простым файловым менеджером
<tower> я фаром обычно
<academ> tower попробовал старую экспортировать в файл, а потом импортировать в новую и выдает ошибку
<tower> эм...
<tower> ты неслышишь меня
<academ> tower просто копировать я уже пробывал, она ошибку выдает :-(
<tower> academ: сколь весом вся база данных вики?
<academ> tower  609,2 кБ  :-)
<tower> щас придумаю как слить её
<tower> academ: а сколь весит вся data
<academ> tower это в какой папке живет ?
<tower> мускуль / дата / ниже разумеется твоя база
<tower> если у тебя там секретного нет ничего, можно попробовать влить в мою пустышку
<tower> а уже оттуда выкачать в формате для пхпмуадмин
<tower> геморно жутко
<tower> и вообще может неполучится
<academ> tower вот я её сейчас открыл в пхпмайадмин, как мне её выгрузить чтобы потом добавить в новую ?
<tower> у пхпмуадмин все в меню, проще некуда
<tower> вот только ... насклько я тебя понял, у тебя нету в мускуле той базы, потомучто ты тудой её не ложил
<academ> tower я нашёл таблицу в которой нужная мне инфа, я могу её както перенести ?
<tower> нашел? это она точно?
<tower> тогда прблем ноль
<academ> tower searchindex, в ней вижу данные нужные мне
<tower> я щас на память всё меню пхпмуадмина непомню, все в менющках
<tower> как-то там сохранить...
<tower> сохраниш куда надо, и оттуда потом в нужную базу зальешь
<tower> надеюсь это помогло, ато уже канал зафлудили весь, и спать пора
<academ> tower у меня 12-20 дня :-)
<tower> а тут утро
<academ> Ответ MySQL: Документация
<academ> #1062 - Duplicate entry '2' for key 'si_page'
<tipograph> Доброе утро всем! Посдкажите, при попытке скачать и установить обновления(менеджер обновлений) пишет "Требуется установка надежных пакетов" . В подробнее указывает "wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko" Из-за этого не могу скачать новые обновления...
<academ> ошибка :-(
<tipograph> Че делать ? (
<academ> Так, я чегото не понимаю :-) получилось импортировать старые данные в новую базу данных, но на самой страничке так ничего не изменилось %)
<academ> когда открываю "/mediawiki/index.php/Заглавная_страница" всё без изменений, что нужно ещё обновить ?
<User420[web]> доброе утро...
<scogra> Приветствую! Подскажите, как установить русскую локализацию на иксы через терминал
<User420[web]> Хотел поднять прокси сервер на Ubuntu 11.10 + Sqid, там есть какие нибудь камни подводные?
<scogra> команда, аналогичная "Система-администрирование-язык системы" установит рус яз в убунте
<scogra> User420[web]: На странице wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples доступны примеры настроек Squid.
<User420[web]> <scogra>  а антивирь нужно будет ставить на прокси Линукс?
<scogra> зачем?
<User420[web]> значить не ставить его?
<User420[web]> scogra: значить не ставить его?
<scogra> для чего прокси поднимаешь? дома? на работе?
<User420[web]> <scogra>: на работе, небольшой офис из 10 машин...
<User420[web]> <scogra>: 3-4 машины  в сети торчать будут...
<scogra> а на машинах какая ОС?
<User420[web]> <scogra>: win xp x32, 1С нету...
<scogra> лучше на эти машины поставь
<scogra> аваста хватит, думаю
<scogra> Как на КДЕ русский язык загнать?
<User420[web]> <scogra>: а атаки sqid отражает норм?, в этом не разбираюсь, знаю что файрволы целостность пакетов могут проверять, и т.д.
<scogra> User420[web]: сквид ничо не отражает. он фильтрует только. отражать будет файрвол. а тут уж как iptables настроишь
<User420[web]> <scogra>: вопрос неправильно задал), прошу прощения, у sqid значить файрвол присутствует?...
<scogra>  User420[web]:вот тут смотри:
<scogra> www.qdesnic.ru
<scogra> на 5-й странице "простой шлюз" на дебиан\убунту
<User420[web]> ага... спасибо огромное)...
<Kavabanga> всем привет
<dazzgt> привет
<dazzgt> люди а как принудительно заставить убунту проверить обновления?
<dazzgt> что то мне не верится что месяц что я ее на работе не загружал небыло обновлений
<dazzgt> да и флеш отказался работать
<User320[web]> apt-get update
<dazzgt> ууу..как у меня все плохо то оО
<dazzgt> простые команды уже забываю. спасибо
<Kavabanga> update это обновления списка репозитариев, а apt-get upgrade проверка обновлений
<dazzgt> хорошо учту
<User718[web]> Доброго времени суток всем.
<User718[web]> Может кто может помочь в следующей проблеме:
<User718[web]> на машине стоит убунта 11.04, стоит давно, все обновления ставил, уходил с работы все было нормально, пришел после праздников, пытаюсь загрузиться  и получаю ошибку could not find kernel image^ linux
<User718[web]> в интернете искал но все статьи на эту тему  при проблеме загрузки с USB
<User718[web]> Ни кто не может помочь?
<iHile> User718[web]: Загрузчик не смог найти ядро
<User718[web]> да, я это понимаю, но оно честно лежит в /boot
<iHile> User718[web]: грузись с лайв cd  и смотри что у тебя в /boot
<iHile> User718[web]: параметры загрузчика крутил?
<User718[web]> нет
<iHile> User718[web]: покрути посмотри, из лайв CD можно попробовать сделать chroot  и попробовать переустановить его (а за одно и пакет с ядром попробуй переставь )
<iHile> User718[web]: проверь фс 9 fsck )
<iHile> User718[web]: с лайв сиди я имел ввиду переустановить граб
<User718[web]> при chrootе что еще и куда надо монтировать /dev /proc?
<User718[web]> фс проверял, чисто.
<iHile> User718[web]: нет по идее, там только тебе etc и boot нужны будут ( чтоб твой apt  с твоего hdd завелся нормально)
<User718[web]> iHile: grub  переставить не получается так как нету /dev
<User718[web]> в убунте я так понимаю дефолтовый загрузчик grub-pc называется?
<User902[web]> AlGuru
<Kavabanga> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<useall> господа-хорошие,а подскажите,можно ли cd-rw через консольную команду потереть?
<|rapidsp|> можно
<useall> ладно,погуглю тогда.спасибо.
<academ> нифига не понимаю, подставляю другую папку в папку с sql базами, а phpmyadmin показывает инфрмацию без изменений
<AlexeyMish> test
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyMish, Fail!
<AlexeyMish> Приветствую всем
<AlexeyMish> Господа, помогите склонировать жесткий диск, на диск меньшего размера, на виртуальном сервере.
<User102[web]> Hi
<AlexeyMish_> Всех с прошедшими праздниками
<mmaksimov> AlexeyMish_, +1 ;)
<AlexeyMish_> Господа, никто не работал на виртаульных машинах?
<scogra> пробовали немного...
<mmaksimov> Леди унд джентльмены, а как получить полный список установленных пакетов с версиями?
<UNIm95> ну я пробывал
<mmaksimov> AlexeyMish_, регулярно и иногда с удовольствием.
<AlexeyMish_> есть сервер в селектеле, на нем убунту. Установлен жесткий диск на 16 гб. Много для моих задач, хочу попробовать создать диск на 5 гб и на него все перенести.
<AlexeyMish_> не знаю как подступиться.
<UNIm95> mmaksimov:  в синаптике фильтр со состоянием установленные
<mmaksimov> UNIm95, а из командной строки?
<UNIm95> не помню=)
<AlexeyMish_> вроде бы мануал нашел, но в нем пункт с cfdisk есть. Запускаю утилиту - получаю ошибку.
 * mmaksimov не хочет ставить ДЕ на минимальную виртуалку...
<UNIm95> mmaksimov вроде в apt-cache это делается. но я точный ключь не помню
<mmaksimov> AlexeyMish_, а селектел какой интерфейс предоставляет для управления? я в подобной ситуации подключал два диска, грузил систему с sysresccd и dd-ил все подряд...
<AlexeyMish_> есть возможность создать диск, я его создал. А вот что дальше не очень знаю
<AlexeyMish_> я простой советский юзер, с прямыми руками. Так что мне без подсказки никуда. Сейчас вот начал курить, что такое dd
<mmaksimov> можно загрузить систему с произвольного iso-образа?
<AlexeyMish_> увы.. :(
<AlexeyMish_> нет
<mmaksimov> а с чего можно? кроме уже существующего виртуального харда?
<AlexeyMish_> по моему ни с чего.. Сейчас попробую тикет создать. Я так понимаю, что если с внешнего носителя не загрузиться, то задача малореальная?
<Ilshat> Всем привет
<Ilshat> никто не знает, за сколько примерно обойдется пассивное охлаждение?
<mmaksimov> AlexeyMish_, а как систему переставлять, есличё?
<AlexeyMish_> Сейчас по моему вообще никак. Там предустановленные образы с набором различных ОС были. Но сейчас новых серверов не создать, говорят, что по мощностям не расчитали, архитектуру переписывают. Так что выбрать какую ОС ставить на сервер воÐ
<AlexeyMish_> Уходить не хочу, потому что расходы копеечные. Меньше по моему нигде нет.
<academ> Кто ни будь может помочь с пониманием MySQL ?
<User363[web]> добрый всем.
<academ> не могу выдернуть данные из архива ВиКи
<mmaksimov> AlexeyMish_, кодировка убилась
<Ilshat> !255 | AlexeyMish_
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyMish_: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<SergeyIT> academ, sql.ru
<Mastw> Доброго времени суток! есть владельцы toshiba ноутов вопрос про Fn?
<academ> SergeyIT туда с вопросами или весь читать ?
<User363[web]> Вопрос поставил 11 версию и снес нетворк, итог пропал индикатор наличия сети (на буке), так и не смог установить соединение с проводным интернетом и wi-fi пропал, пытаюсь установить проги через менеджер, проблема в том что это чудо прется 
<AlexeyMish_> Сейчас по моему вообще никак. Там предустановленные образы с набором различных ОС были. Но сейчас новых серверов не создать, говорят, что по мощностям не расчитали, архитектуру переписывают. Так что выбрать какую ОС ставить на сервер воÐ
<AlexeyMish_> !1251
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1251'
<AlexeyMish_> Уходить не хочу, потому что расходы копеечные. Меньше по моему нигде нет.
<SergeyIT> academ, а это тебе выбирать
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish_, пиши короче
<AlexeyMish_> SergeyIT, ok
<academ> SergeyIT а в какую хоть сторону там искать ? есть папка /mysql/wikidb, нужно и знеё как то достать информацию
<Lorgus> *.mht чем мона открыть ???
<mmaksimov> academ, искать лучше с документации про бэкап и восстановление используемого вики-движка
<SergeyIT> academ, понятия не имею, не юзал mysql
<academ> mmaksimov тоесть чтобы понят куда всё сохранялось нужно про mediawiki читать ?
<mmaksimov> academ, "куда" -- вопрос растяжимый, варианты от "в базу с именем ЫЫЫЫ" до "в таблцу ЫЫЫЫ, колонки Ы1, Ы2 и Ы5". Тебе что с этой базой сделать-то надо в итоге?
<academ> mmaksimov мне нужно выдернуть оттуда страницы, чтобы их забить в Новую Вики
<academ> mmaksimov: там инфы мало, но она спицифическая
<academ> mmaksimov: редкая
<kunni> господа, хочу взять видеокарту Palit GeForce GT 440, как она убунтой подхватится?
<grad> вроде нормально должна
<mmaksimov> academ, копипаст из веб-интерфейса не катит?
<kunni> grad: а какие дрова ставятся? проприетарные?
<academ> mmaksimov я не могу её запустить :-(
<User363[web]> совет кто даст
<academ> mmaksimov возможно потому что у меня не бэкап а выдернутая папка /mysql/wikidb с винта
<mmaksimov> academ, а вот это уже попадалово. тебе по-любому нужно поднять mysql-server и подсунуть ему эту базу
<academ> mmaksimov он поднят на другом, подсовываю эту папку, он пишет ошибку, установил новую mediawiki с аналогичным названием базы и попытался подменить содержимое, тоже не помогло
<mmaksimov> academ, а не пробовал тупо файлы из папки просматривать? там ведь скорее всего текст будет "как текст" отображаться, найти и скопипастить...
<mmaksimov> academ, "не помогло" -- ни о чём не говорит, надо смотреть конкретные сообщения о конкретных ошибках. У меня, кстати, первое же предположение -- права на файлы кривые могут быть после подпихивания.
<academ> mmaksimov вот сейчас подставил садержимое и смотрю в пхпмайадмин, и там всё таже информация в таблицах, почему не изменилась не пойму %_
<vedroid> Товарищи, кто пользуется geany и LaTeX, есть там сворачивание кода в техе в geany 0.20? На канале #geany молчат
<The_MEk> ввв
<The_MEk> о блин...
<The_MEk> а утром гад не хотел писать
<JustAnotherNickn> Привет всем =)
<JustAnotherNickn> Есть кто живой?
<Denel_Manilov> есть
<User646[web]> народ подскажите кто нибудь к гидре 7.1 прикрутил графическую оболочку???
<artus> User646[web], к чему ?
<User646[web]> hydra 7.1
<User646[web]> вернее htc-hydra 7.1
<artus> User646[web], и чего это такое и причем тут бубунта ?
<User646[web]> ну наверное я на убунте сижу :)
<artus> и вообще
<artus> @kick "User646[web]" изыди кацкер недоделаный
<Denel_Manilov> artus:   хацкеры ))))  не те пошли))
<artus> да какая то соовсем ущербная школота пошла
<sharikoff> я так юзал.. без графической оболочки
<sharikoff> вот до чего убунта доводит
<sharikoff> до графической оболочки
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, :)
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, ну если соображалки нет, то куда ж без кнопочек то)
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<sharikoff> artus: и не говори..
<sharikoff> в огороде бузина как говорицца а в киеве artus
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> Denel_Manilov: ты где живешь?
<Denel_Manilov> sharikoff:  дома )
<sharikoff> молодец
<sharikoff> а я думал в коробке из под телевизора
<Denel_Manilov> sharikoff:  не! я переехал)
<sharikoff> из коробки из под холодильника?
<Denel_Manilov> sharikoff:  о боже мой! как ты узнал!!??
<sharikoff> я подглядывал
<Denel_Manilov> sharikoff:  великий и прекрасный город Пенза - мой дом
<Denel_Manilov> а ты?
<sharikoff> ооо
<sharikoff> как там московская?
<sharikoff> как самолет?
<sharikoff> как сура?
<sharikoff> я сердобский изначально
<sharikoff> а щас в иркутсе живу
<Denel_Manilov> земляк? ООООО!
<Denel_Manilov> ))
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, я думал ты изначально из наших краев )
<Denel_Manilov> как тебя в такие дали занесло?
<sharikoff> artus: я 5 лет под днепропетровском прожил
<sharikoff> потом в краснодаре 5 лет
<sharikoff> потом в серпухове год
<sharikoff> Denel_Manilov: родина послала
<sharikoff> уж послала так послала
<Denel_Manilov> да..... печпльно
<Denel_Manilov> *печально
<sharikoff> artus: прикинь здесь давление ртутного столба на 30 мм меньше
<sharikoff> Denel_Manilov: скока там на родине давление атмосферное?
<sharikoff> 747,
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> а здесь 710-715
<sharikoff> все зубы нафик повылетали и гипертония начинается =)
<Denel_Manilov> меньше давление? ощущается организмом??
<Denel_Manilov> ех!! ЁЁЁ.....
<sharikoff> еще тут есть байкал
<sharikoff> вода очень чистая из за рачков маленьких
<Denel_Manilov> купался в нем?
<sharikoff> они всю каку сьедают
<sharikoff> если кто нть тонет в нем через 3 дня можно не искать уже
<sharikoff> обычно весной влетают в проруби
<sharikoff> на машинах
<sharikoff> вода чистейшая пить можно
<Denel_Manilov> широка страна мояя родная))
<chapt> sharikoff: а в серпухове работал?
<sharikoff> chapt: учился в ракетке
<sharikoff> Denel_Manilov: http://itmages.ru/image/view/15522/142813
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/15519/061d76
<Denel_Manilov> sharikoff:  красотища)))
<chapt> sharikoff думал работал там просто
<himik> test
<ubuntuhelp> himik, Fail!
<himik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> himik, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> хола хола)
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> какая тулза обьединяет строки в строку?
<NoOova> как например tr "\n" " "
<baronos> хром 18 приехал)
<dmay> следить за версиями хрома, да ещё на деве? да вы батенька того... )
<baronos> да батенька на нем)
<go8765> можно какой-то командой посмотреть подключённый ппа?
<baronos> dmay: хотел хромиум 18 еще дня три назад поставить, но там вообще жесть была)
<dmay> бабу бы вам...
<dmay> хромиум кака :/
<baronos> ездил сегодня не переживай ;)
<himik> baronos: так ты вообще не чем сидишь то?
<himik> я чет не понял
<baronos> himik: всмысле?
<himik> ну ОСь какая?
<baronos> himik: дебиан wheezy
<himik> о, это хорошо
<go8765> можно какой-то командой посмотреть подключённый ппа?
<go8765> *все
<baronos> именно с консоли что ли?))
<reisei> go8765: ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/
<go8765> reisei: спасибо)
<reisei> go8765: пожалуйста :-)
<mmaksimov> ой майн готт... Есть виртуалка с 10.04, (единственный виртуальный) диск побит через lvm на / и /home, обе под ext4. Нужен полный бэкап, чтобы поднять на другом хосте. Диск почти пустой, но сам по себе большой, поэтому напрямую dd | gzip запрещающе долго. Шо делать? По
<mmaksimov> советовали грузиться с лайв, попытаться это всё хозяйство смонтировать и потом tar --preserve-permissions... сработает? есть подводные камни?
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
 * mmaksimov идиот, конечно, но год назад многого не знал, а поднять виртуалку надо было "еще вчера" :(
<artus> 5ть мин на бекап, 5-7 на развернуть)
<mmaksimov> artus, это прямо на живой системе? даже без монтирования / в readonly?
<artus> угу
<artus> потом сетапиш в виртуалку базовую систему с нетинстала , 3 мин времени занимает , и тупо разворачиваеш бекап
<artus> не привязан ни к размерам дисков, на к разбивке винта, вобщем красота )
<mmaksimov> artus, фстаб?
<artus> ну провериш uuid , если что поправиш
<artus> я ж говорю , мин 5-7 на все провсе надо )
<mmaksimov> бэкап разворачивается тоже наживую?
<reisei> artus: --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz верный кусок?
<artus> reisei, верный) у меня просто в /data 2 тера файлопомойки) посему исключаем, как и сам бекап )
<reisei> может, --exclude=/data/backup.tgz ?
<artus> reisei, ты смотри для начала куда бекап делается
<reisei> то есть --exclude=/data --exclude=/data/backup.tgz
<artus> reisei, внимательнее ))) еще раз пересмотри всю строчку )
<reisei> artus: ну дак не в корень же он делается. Ты ведь хочешь исключить ситуацию, когда бэкапится сам бэкап, верно?
<artus> ну, я и исключаю --exclude=/backup.tgz
<artus> reisei, в корень)
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf .... --exclude=/sys /
<reisei> artus: ты делаешь бэкап в /data
<artus> reisei, кто тебе такую чуш сказал?
<artus> а, сорь, /data/backup.tgz там надо выпилить)
<reisei> ну какбы ты сам её сказал.
<artus> то откуда то оно само влезло )))
<reisei> artus: ну вот и нечего бочку катить
<artus> reisei, ну по факту он всеравно в корень ляжет)
<reisei> artus: оно ляжет туда, в какой директории ты находишь, когда начинаешь делать бэкап
<artus> reisei, эть я не тот черновичек открыл) ну смысл понятен , поправить под себя только
<baronos> ппц оказалась разница есть монтировать через курлфтп ftp:// или просто ftp.name.org во втором случаи он обращается с локальной скоростью)
<artus> reisei, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / вот дефолтная запись ) там просто под руку попалась так сказать записка на полях )
<artus> reisei, да и всяко прежде чем выполнять надо смотреть и проверять)
<reisei> artus: плюсую
<artus> mmaksimov, --exclude=/dev можеш добавить
 * artus поправил заметочку
<artus> 2 мин и бекап вебсервера -rw-r--r--   1 root root 718M Янв 11 15:00 backup.tgz )))
<mmaksimov> artus, распаковка на живую систему с перезаписью в числе прочего /boot, /root и /home/<активный-юзверь> ничего не сломает?
<artus> mmaksimov, не, tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /        *mount -o bind / /mnt/fakeroot спасет от множества эксклудов.
<artus> mmaksimov, вобщем разворачивал уже) все работает)
<artus> единственное только sudo blkid , и провериш чтоб в грубе соответствовало и в фстабе , если разделы менять будеш
<artus> если разворачивать просто как бекап на тоже место то ненадо, распаковал, ребут и все работает)
<artus> mmaksimov, если с живой системы будеш разворачивать то соответственно mount -o bind / /mnt/fakeroot && tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /mnt/fakeroot
<dmay> artus: ета... тут 2012 на дворе... виртуализации, облака, все дела... о_о
<dmay> а вы системы разворачиваете изнутри...
<artus> dmay, ну того, на облака то тоже надо как то из виртуалок переносить)
<go8765> baronos: ты instandbird из ихнего архива запускаешь или дэб сделал?
<go8765> *аа - ты пользуешь вичат. забыл
<baronos> go8765: там файл интандбирд его запускай
<go8765> а чё у меня звук пищит и скрежетит как пила по металу?
<go8765> baronos: да я знаю. думал может ты дэб нашёл где-то
<baronos> go8765: юзай вичат ;)
<go8765> baronos: мне со вчера Konversation понравилось как-то...)
<baronos> ну тогда тебе в кде)))
<go8765> artus: кто тебе ктати сказал, что оно мертво?
<go8765> Konversation 1.4 has been released! (December 4th, 2011)
<go8765> baronos: не. у меня слабая машина
<mmaksimov> э-э... а где в 10.04 лежат настройки груба? их бы тоже эксклудить...
<artus> go8765, причем тут Konversation ? или ты веников обкурился до потери логических связей и теперь просто текст генерируеш?
<artus> mmaksimov, зачем ?
<artus> хотя да, /boot
<go8765> как думаете- это подойдёт или будут проблемы с зависимостями? https://launchpad.net/~number5/+archive/ppa
<andrex> а ты проверь
<go8765> andrex: rjulf-nj vyt ujdjhbkb yfj,jhjn-cyfxfkf cghjcb)
<andrex> чаво?
<go8765> *когда-то мне говорили наоборот-сначала спроси)
<andrex> эт точно не про меня)
<go8765> andrex: особенно меня смущаяет описание ппашки:weechat ported from debian/sid
<artus> go8765, конечно же, окулись же сказал глаза беречь) и поменьше читать то http://www.weechat.org/download/devel/
<SergeyIT> mmaksimov, тогда уж и fstab эксклюдить
<baronos> go8765: легкий ДЕ razor-qt вместо кде
<artus> SergeyIT, зачем ? ) там фстаба полторы строччки) чего там ексклюдить то)
<go8765> baronos: да мне и на опенбоксе хорошо. не хочу его менять. привык уже
<go8765> artus: я не хочу каждый день обновления вичата получать. я хочу стабильную версию, а она- 0.36 а не 0.37dev
<SergeyIT> artus, я эксклюдил, чтобы вообще ничего не писать )
<andrex> go8765: лучше смотри там и она есть
 * baronos навсегда и безповоротно purge vlc
<artus> SergeyIT, я ж говорю, приправить по вкусу )
<SergeyIT> artus, так лениво же )
<artus> baronos, че так ?
<mmaksimov> SergeyIT, естественно, но где фстаб, я какбэ сам знаю :)
<go8765> andrex: что смотреть и где?)
 * andrex ублся ап стену
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> одним меньше )
<andrex> artus: ты был прав он читать не хочет или вабще не умеет)
<andrex> http://www.weechat.org/download/stable/ 3.6 тут ,уже носом тыкаю
<andrex> go8765: ^
<mmaksimov> artus, курю маны по mount, вопрос: -o bind и --bind эквивалентны?
<go8765> andrex:  у меня natty
<go8765>  а там я так понял для oneiric
<baronos> artus: гыы, тотем рулит, не тормозит))
<go8765> так что думаю - буду сам собирать
<andrex> go8765: а ты не думай
<go8765> точнее-пересобирать из старой
<go8765> andrex: я не прав?
<andrex> go8765: от oneric впоне сгодится
<go8765> andrex: я как-то потом пересоберу по натти. интересно же)
<useall> ребят,я уже спрашивал как-то,но никто не ответил,может..,на этот раз:в каком конфиге настройки кправления питанием монитора в DM-GDM3(gnome3),монитор засыпает при простое компа.
<useall> соот-но хочу,чтобы всегда работал.
<baronos> useall: это нет? http://i.min.us/ijTFgjs4SqMU3.png
<useall> baronos: не,там я в первую очередь посмотрел,не помогает
<useall> да и потом,там все равно нету (не выключаться совсем),а лишь максимальное время в 1 час,в простое.
<useall> не устраивает как бы...
<go8765> useall: попробуй xset dpms force on
<useall> в gnome и kde настройки более гибкии,там все через гуй настраивается ОК.
<go8765> * раз офф работает, может on тоже будет)
<baronos> artus: нашел что тотем делать не умеет))
<go8765> useall: чё-то я не понял... что значит ОК вконце и почему не истраивает?
<useall> go8765: ОК-всмысле,что в указанных DM-все ОКей через гуи настраивается.
<useall> go8765: попробуем твой совет испытать.
<useall> минуту не дышу*
<useall> ну как-"почему не устраивает?",кино смотрю и через час монитор гаснет...еще примеры?
<useall> не,все равно тухнет.
<go8765> useall: я так понял, что то что я сказал тебя не устраивает..
<SergeyIT> useall, на кино я сам через 20 минут засну
<NoOova>  Господа, здравствуйте
<useall> какой странный вывод.меня не устраивает то,что монитор отключается.
<andrex> useall: а минимальное значение там какое?
<useall> 1 минута-1 час
<baronos> в убунту 11.10 там максимум откл совсем
<NoOova> Кто чуток в перле понимает?
<useall> baronos: у меня debian
<NoOova> useall: за это слово тут уже тоже банят
<SergeyIT> useall, отключается в устновках экрана (12.04)
<artus> useall, ну дык шагом марш на канал дебиана вопросы задавать
<useall> ну понятно вообщем все)
<useall> кстати,ubuntu основана на debian.
<artus> и че ?
<go8765> useall: кстати в новые мониторы добавляют функии энергосбережения) полазб именно в мониторе)
<useall> go8765: нет,монитор у меня отнюдь не новый. и,если бы ты чуть внимательнее читал то,что я написал выше,то скорее всего понял,что в других DM с этим проблем не возникает.
<useall> вопрос закрыт.
<go8765> useall: ааа гном3) понятно
<artus> baronos, как ты говорил клиент называетцо ?
<baronos> artus: клиент чего?)
<artus> baronos, чатика
<baronos> artus: я называл только два instantbird и tekka IRC client
<artus> во, птиц который
<baronos> ну он няшный, и настроить можно цвета более менее, но с вичат не сравнится))
<artus> да мне посмотреть просто )
<User912[web]> Всем привет.
<User912[web]> Такой вопрос, почему апачи может не запускаться?
<User912[web]> Логи смотрел, в них пусто.
<go8765> почему сорцы выкладываю в gzip и bzip2 ? в чём разница?
<artus> кто ж тебя знает почему ты их то в гзип, то в бзип выкладываеш
<baronos> уахаха))
<User912[web]> artus, как за всегдатый можете подсказать чтонибудь про апачи? А то я уж и не знаю куда копать. Не запускается автоматически. А ручками нормально запускается.
<artus> User912[web], как его надо было так ставить чтоб он не запускался? научи )
<go8765> почему сорцы выкладываю в gzip и bzip2 ? в чём разница?
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Понг понг понг...
<artus> @voice go8765
<artus> не флуди
<artus> User912[web],  aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin , и все, у тебя работает все. как ты ставил что у теяб не работает?
<User912[web]> я пробовал переставлять не помогает "sudo apt-get purge apache2" "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<artus> User912[web], с чего ты тогда взял что он у тебя не работает?
<artus> /etc/init.d/apache2 status чего говорит?
<User912[web]> 127.0.0.1 не открывается server apache2 status говорит не запущен
<artus> User912[web], бубунта какая ?
<User912[web]> 10.04
<artus> да должно оно работать , sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade &&  sudo aptitude  install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<User912[web]> До этого работал.  Но не работал gogoc (IPv6 клиен) Вчера переставил, работает. А вот апачи слител.
<artus> User912[web], кинь в терминал то что выше
<go8765> artus: проблему с нэтом - я не флужу) и выкладываю не я а на сайте вичата
<baronos> афигенно удобные вкладки в наутилусе оказывается)
<go8765> baronos: ещё он афигенно может жрать память - вчера у меня 140 метров ел. пришлось pcmanfm доставать (
<User912[web]_> artus, не помогло. После перезагрузки апачь сново не запустился.
<baronos> go8765: как он так жрет я не встречал, у меня максимум 40метров при копировании свыше 10гигов, и вкладок кучу.
<baronos> go8765: хотя у меня 3,2,1 наутилус
<go8765> baronos: может по тому что у меня nautilus-elementary....
<baronos> ууу дак это мертвый проект вроде как, сейчас все силы брошены на марлин для гтк3
<go8765> baronos: знаю-читал, но мэрлин на мою систему не встанет
<baronos> на 11,04 можно воткнуть если я не ошибаюсь, а вот ниже уже ни как
<go8765> arinov: спс. за Konversation. мне он понравился. щяс им пользуюсь
<go8765> и он кстати не мёртвый
<artus> go8765, ну не мертвый, только нафиг не нужет потому что кде) а если уж кде то там и квирка с головой )
<artus> User912[web]_, ну тут или логи смотреть, или костыль в /etc/rc.local небольшой )
<go8765> artus: не знаю. квирк не пробовал пока
<artus> User912[web]_, это у тебя глюк 10.04 по ходу )
<artus> User912[web]_, ls -l /etc/rc?.d/*apache2 на paste.pro
<go8765> у меня паника. Akamai Technologies пробралось уже в линукс. я из-за его трафика винду покинул, а тут такое... о_О
<artus> go8765, у тя ж безлимит :D
<User912[web]_> artus, http://paste.pro/?dl=5139980
<artus> кто ж вас учит то так ссылки давать ) ладно
<artus> User912[web]_, вобщем это глюк у тебя , не ты один с таким столкнулся) посему в /etc/rc.local
<artus> sleep 20 && /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<artus> sleep 5 && /etc/init.d/mysql-server start
<artus> exit 0
<go8765> artus: весь канал зараза забивал на винде и никакие фаерволы не помогали.. и я подумал, чё париться?-поставлю линукс. а тут опять оно..
<artus> go8765, где ты его вообще нарыл?
<artus> go8765, у тебя зимнее обострение паранои )
<go8765> artus: 23.45.196.43  в  iftop -i pppo во время использования seamonkey с теми же симптома что и в винде. - долгая загрузка всех страниц. чувствую придётся seamonkey не использовать больше как браузер...(
<artus> ахххахааа
<artus> go8765, а вот нефиг всякое г пользовать) и гемора меньше будет)
<go8765> artus: а mozilla foundation не хочешь?
<artus> go8765, не хочу) у меня нет паразитного трафика ) может я просто не шарюсь непонятно где ? )
<artus> go8765|off, учитывая что аками просто прокси для контента и трафика , то пытаясь пользоватся всякими мегаоптимизаторами вот это и получаеш)
<go8765|off> artus: НЕБЫЛО НИКАКИХ ОПТИМИЗАТОРОВ
<artus> @kban --host go8765|off 86400 тебя предупреждали про капс
<dmay> чой та у вас тут?
<artus> да ничего) все путем )
<dmay> капсы, баны, тишина... шел обычный день на #ubuntu-ru
<arinov> go8765|off не за что
<arinov> artus: дело вкуса, но конверсейшн на мой взгляд лучше
<dmay> где-то я это уже слышал...
<arinov> dmay: уши вырастут большие
<dmay> фи как грубо :/
<dmay> ни экспресси, ни тонкости... куда катится молодежь? (
<arinov> artus: kdebase-runtime python kdepimlibs из зависимостей
<arinov> то бишь кде то и нет
<arinov> кусок для запуска кдешных прог, питон и экспорт в контактлист почтового клиента
<artus> arinov, http://itmages.ru/image/view/385574/40a41e8d да я видел)) соовсем капельку )
<arinov> artus: а... ну конечно, убунту
<arinov> тут да
<arinov> некоторые зависимости иногда доставляют
<artus> arinov, ну тут же не просто клуб по интересам) тут профильный клуб так сказать)
<arinov> а есть что-то вроде метапакета с kdebase?
<arinov> чтобы не ставить всю кеду сразу
<artus> kdebase-apps
<arinov> все равно нет клиентов с гтк мордой, способных что-то предложить
<dmay> при установке чего-либо из кедов рекомендуется сразу ставить kubuntu-debug-installer? плазма не падает, ок.
<arinov> где ксчат наиболее выдающийся и тот хуже кваззела
<arinov> dmay: у меня плазма уже давно не падает
<arinov> и кстати на работе одна тачка на кедах при 1ггц цпу 512мб рам на 100 мгц частоте
<arinov> работает быстрее юнити
<artus> arinov, хее, квирк на 20ть пакетов меньше и на 6ть метров легче тянет)
 * arinov прошипел в сторону компакта ubuntu 11.10
<arinov> artus: в рамках топик-дистра несомненно
<artus> arinov, ну вобщето кеды шустрее гнома работают )
<artus> если не обвешивать всякими рюшиками)
<arinov> вообще с версии 7.10 кде команда в убунту поплыла
<arinov> сейчас я думаю это худший кде из коробки, расслабились окончательно
<dmay> arinov: man sarcasm
<arinov> кстати принтер заработал, но не как ожидалось
<arinov> на печать отправляется, а печатает только одну страницу и задача сбрасывается
<artus> ну у меня паталогическое неприятие кед, вот просто так, слишком они как по мне избыточны и как то не воспринимаются, посему я их и не трогаю )
<artus> arinov, а в логах cups что?
<arinov> завтра еще ковырять весь день, он у меня в кабинете стоит
<arinov> кстати меня не устроило, что вебморда капса не показывает smb принтеры
<arinov> в смысле при попытке найти и установить
<artus> ммм, вобщето должна
<arinov> там ipp и все что в прикладной утилите, но smb категории нет, в разделе "поиск принтера"
<baronos> artus: "липучка" глядел? вроде ни чего так начинается)
<artus> arinov, http://itmages.ru/image/view/386520/53f8cae5
<arinov> artus: ну офигенно, завтра покажу как это выглядит у меня, незначительно отличается и последнего пункта нет
<artus> Версия: 1.4.6 у меня, сравниш
<arinov> у меня там 11.04 кубунта
<arinov> с соответствующими пакетами
<arinov> почему только одна страница выходит
<arinov> вот вопрос
<arinov> риторический
<artus> arinov, дык и у меня 11.04
<arinov> artus: обновления?
<artus> возможно, специально репы не добавлял
<arinov> значит надо обновляться
<arinov> 300 пакетов выдал, я отказался, не было времени
<artus> только сначала сделать бекап))
<artus> ато мало ли )
<arinov> хомяк не зашифрован
<artus> хотя можно просто aptitude install cups сделать, он его  и обновит
<arinov> меня бесит мое зеркало
<arinov> md5 выдает ошибки постоянно
<Evgeniy85> nbd
<Evgeniy85> Привет всем!
<user_artus_nepra> ping
<ubuntuhelp> user_artus_nepra, Failed!
<artus> user_artus_nepra, тебе на месяц выписать?
<user_artus_nepra> artus: не обижайся, но  за случайный капс - бан - это глупо
<artus> user_artus_nepra, не первый раз однако)
<user_artus_nepra> artus: ключевое слово - за случайный. я ж даже усрпел извиниться перед баном о_О
<artus> user33, где? или ты вслух? ))
<user33556> а. ну значит не успел клиент с моими пингами и диалапом доставить. ну ладно. неважно
<User906[web]> всем привет!
<User906[web]> господа, у меня вопрос. перенес диск с убунтой на диск меньшего размера, сделал загрузочным. Дальнейшие действия, чтоб убунту загрузилась и заработала представляю смутно.
<artus> !grub | User906[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User906[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<User906[web]> Почему то не удается нормально поднять свап раздел и не совсем понятно, какие uuid прописать в fstab
<Evgeniy85> Кто поможет научить мой Ubuntu видеть карты SD ? Вообще ничего не могу сделать!!!
<User906[web]> artus, не вариант. Машина виртуальная, там груба отродясь не было.
<artus> User906[web], чего????? бросай веники курить )
<User906[web]> того.. на самом деле, нет там груба. Возможности загрузиться с внешних носителей тоже нет.
<User906[web]> Т.е. можно скопировать весь диск на новый, но как потом запустить все это дело - не очень понимаю.
<artus> User906[web], эмм, так ты с болванкой чтоль играешся?
 * artus задумался, когда ж уже научатся формулировать вопросы адекватно
<User906[web]> почему болванка? на селектеле поднял виртуальный сервер. Возможности загрузиться с внешнего носителя нет. Т.е. есть поднятый сервер и все.
<User906[web]> Есть возможность подключить новый диск. Задача перенести все из под живой системы на новый диск, а старый убить.
<User906[web]> Дабы платить меньше
<User906[web]> работал по описанию такому http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/linux.html
<artus> и ? теперь раскажи как у тебя бубунта без груба стартовала
<artus> так , для себя, на поржать )
<artus> User906[web], вся задача в правке фстаба и груба , ссыль я дал
<User906[web]> артус, не ржи над убогим. Я с убунтой при установке познакомился. ) Возможно напутал и он есть. Но чота сегодня мельком смотрел - не нашел. Сейчас перепроверю.
<Escsun> Привет всем
<User906[web]> артус, у тебя в ссылке - все начинается с "загружаемся с лив сиди". Если я все тоже самое буду делать из под системы, загруженной с диска который в последствии планирую убить.
<User906[web]> косяков не будет?
<artus> User906[web], копируеш файло на диск, срутишся, сетапиш груб , проверяеш, грузишся с другого диска
<artus> User906[web], предварительно тренируешся на домашней машине в виртуалке
<artus> Escsun, ку убегающий)
<artus> *чрутишся
<User906[web]> артус, понял, буду пробовать.
<User906[web]> артус, кстати заодно может быть подскажешь про разбивку диска? Создал основной раздел, потом екстендед.
<arinov> вот такой есть скрин http://itmages.ru/image/view/1858/a33445
<User906[web]> а вот со свапом какая то лажа выходит. fdisk -l показывает все нормально, но blkid не показывает uuid на созданный свап раздел.
<User906[web]> palimpsest его вообще не видит, на попытку создать его в екстендед разделе - ругается.
 * baronos ужаснулся от кде
<artus> User906[web], подключи в файл своп
<arinov> baronos: я там где-то выше упоминал, что давно уже юзаю кеды, вот нашел один из скринов, где-то был асп года 2006го, видимо в альбом не попал
<User906[web]> артус, можно ссылку или ключевые слова на поиск? Реально часа два курил сегодня, так и не понял что не так делаю
<artus> User906[web], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<User906[web]> убунту вообще без свапа стартует? )
<artus> ну да
<User906[web]> понятно. Спасибо большое. Завтра буду добивать систему, чтоб стартовало.
<aleksei`> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<metalero> доброго времени   суток!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<metalero> Очень нужна помочь с поднятием ик-порта tekram 420 на xubunte 11.10
<metalero> кто нибудь помогите..
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пользователи unity как, на ланчере создать кнопку запуска ?
<baronos> если только создать её где нить запустить это приложение и потом приклеить к панели.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ого как все сложно
<baronos> это ж юнити
<[v-8]_jupiter> передовые DE
<[v-8]_jupiter> в gnome3 проще?
<baronos> я просто в текстовом файле название приложения который есть в bin пишу и всё, потом делаю его исполняемым. вот и кнопка.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочется что бы по феншую было
<baronos> по сути все тоже делается, то лько там тыкать на панели создавать кнопку запуска писать путь и всё такое.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото я не пойму
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть для чайников в картинках?
<baronos> посл. я про г2 написал про кнопки запуска. в юнити и гш то что ранее.
<[v-8]_jupiter> В gnome2 и xfce4 я знаю как создается тут для unity
<[v-8]_jupiter> Красоты млин захотелось)) поставил unity дома поигратся
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: тебе на боковую панель надо?
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: да
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: пускаеш приложение, и на появившейся иконке, на панели, пкм и закрепить на панели
<baronos> кнопка запуска http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbJ_2h9Sso&feature=youtu.be
<Sergey_IT>  [v-8]_jupiter, или пишешь десктоп файл, как в /usr/share/application и мышкой переносишь его на панель
<Sergey_IT>  [v-8]_jupiter, или добавляешь его в dconf-editor
<[v-8]_jupiter> Еще вопрос. Реально ли на данный момент убрать панель та что вверху
<baronos> в г3 или юнити?
<[v-8]_jupiter> unity
<metalero> Pentium (R) 3.00GHz 2.50 ОЗУ Kubuntu  будет нормально работать...?
<metalero> и как сделать что Xubuntu включался без запроса пароля?
<dmay> metalero: оставь оффтопик @ играй в баттелфилд
<dmay> люди, которые пишут в коде if (0 == row) будут в аду писать ядро на яваскрипте
<metalero> не играю в игры, мне для дела!
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: в юнити на сколько знаю нельзя, в гном шелл можно скрыть её.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ех
<suicidefault> приветствую! ребята, подскажите чайнику. на 10.04 стоит гном или юнити?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обратно на xfce4 или lxde
<andrex> suicidefault: гном
<suicidefault> andrex: а 2 или 3?
<andrex> мдя 2
<Sergey_IT> suicidefault, 2, который умирает
<suicidefault> Sergey_IT: почему же он умирает?
<baronos> suicidefault: потому что родился гном 3
<Sergey_IT> suicidefault, потому что 3 уже есть
<Sergey_IT> и юнити
<andrex> да вы почти братья телепаты)
<Sergey_IT> а то!
<suicidefault> ясно. я можно вопрос не в тему? кто-то кде на окна ставил?
<andrex> я
<Sergey_IT> извращенец )
<suicidefault> andrex: и как?
<andrex> фигня это всё, библеотек не хватает, много ошибок
<Sergey_IT> это как презерватив на глобус натягивать
<[v-8]_jupiter> )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто qt-razor пробовал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя если бы unity был немного шустрей то впринцыпе даже не плохо)
<dmay> razor-qt you mean?
<Sergey_IT> кто-то здесь пробовал, говорит сырое
<Sergey_IT> ДЕ
<baronos> федорщики поплевались над рейзором в данном виде, но возможно это типа в лайт кде перейдет) как и минткде)
<dmay> юнити это лучшее что случилось в линуксах за последние несколько лет
<Sergey_IT> dmay: не сказал бы, не хватает гибкости, настроек
<dmay> линуксоиды, а, линуксоиды, а расскажите что нить хорогшее?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: впринцыпе согласен , но пока медлянно работает
<Sergey_IT> dmay: я о юнити2д
<dmay> Sergey_IT: настройки не нужны, ДЕ должна быть адекватной из коробки
<baronos> dmay: прям как г3
<[v-8]_jupiter> г3 как раз полный провал)
<dmay> baronos: so-so. г3 какой то, как бы это сказать, большой слишком
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и этого пока нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> слишком они повернулись на планшетах
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну мы же верим в марка )
<Sergey_IT> ну, юнити на планшете я не очень представляю
 * andrex кроет матом историю посмотренных страниц в хроме
<baronos> хех, не надкусив, вкуса не почувствуешь, а опираться на мнении массы людей которые не могут перестроить алгоритм действий, мне жаль! имхо
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: та пробовал надкусывать)) как то не грызется)
<dmay> baronos: не совсем в этом дело. лично у меня к г3, как и к вин8, клавная претензия это лаунчер на весь экран
<Sergey_IT> dmay, в юнити тоже
<dmay> Sergey_IT: есть такое. но у них хотяб типа-таскбар адекватный
<baronos> dmay: ну не знаю, я и клавой всё делаю без проблем, комбинаций немеренно для действий)
<Sergey_IT> а вот на планшете попасть пльцем в иконки на верхней панели - это проблематично
<dmay> baronos: угу. вот сидишь ты перед 23-дюймовым монитором, смотришь на разложеные окошки, хочешь что-то запустить, жмешь вин...
<dmay> и тут КРОВЬ-КИШКИ-ЛАНЧЕР-НА-ВЕСЬ-ЭКРАН
<Sergey_IT> dmay:  к этому быстро привыкаешь
<dmay> по этому менюшка в вин7 на сегодня самое адекватное решение
<userubuntu234> Всем привет. Частые баги, пропадает звук. В проигрывателе ошибка: "Failed to connect stream: Слишком большой"  Звук появляется после перезагрузки компьютера. В проигрывателе следующая ошибка при попытке воспроизведения такова: "адрес не найден"  
<dmay> ей бы только поиск повнятней
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну понятно что привынаешь. но он не нужен же
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: +1
<dmay> к альт-табу как в макоси тоже вон привыкают... :/
<Sergey_IT> dmay, раздражает, что лаунчер при закрытии не сохраняет свое предыдущее состояние
<dmay> что ыт под состоянием подразумеваешь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та сделали бы как раньше меню.
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: как раньше не надо. надо с поиском.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, то что вводил/искал/страницу
<dmay> в конце концов, МСы скоммуниздили же себе поиск? почему после этого его резко их всех линуксов выпилили?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ни. имхо, беск кейс это жмякнул вин - набрал несколько букв, жмякнул ентер
<dmay> а с сохранением это немного странно будет
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ну это то работает
<dmay> кстати да, то что они пытаются в ланчер ВООБЩЕ ВСЁ засунуть тоже грустно
<Sergey_IT> это да
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: а ты не виндузятник часом))?
<dmay> ^__^'
<Sergey_IT> он сонсоред
<Sergey_IT> се*
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то чтото в его словах часто проскакивает слово об продукции сами знаете какой фирмы)
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница, кто есть кто? Ну вот в DOSе приходится работать и что?
<Sergey_IT> он человек широких взглядов
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: просто мне есть с чем сравнивать 8]
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та я как бы без наездов) Я тож пользуюсь продукцией MS иногда) И могу сказать что GUI там лучше)
<Sergey_IT> а я бы не сказал - они просто разные
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну чего же в них разного то. Направление то одно
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня требования к DE это что бы он быстро рисовал окошки и запускал нужный мне софт)
<Sergey_IT> и не занимался непрерывной проверкой на вирусы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что тож верно)
<baronos> dmay: в 3,4 будет это меню работать и тогда будет еще удобней для клаверов http://i.min.us/ibsTdthBqiYUrR.png ))
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome вот тебе де быстро рисует окошки и запускает нужный софт))
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: и когда это сделают) Сейчас же нужно работать
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: точнее это даже оконный менеджер
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: 26 марта релиз 3,4
<dmay> когда когда? когда вин8 провалится, все её обхают как смогут, приедет вин9 и наступит очередная эпоха счастья )
<dmay> как обычно, в общем
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: а на настройку этого уйдет пол жизни?
<andrex> dmay: думаю уже ненаступит, с каждой новой версией только хуже
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: можешь конечно федору тестовую заюзать там полный гном 3,3,3 который скоро будет 3,3,5 и вроде как там уже есть поддержка его
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: безпонятия)
<dmay> о, виндоненавистники подтянулись :3
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: это ты о ком?
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: <andrex> dmay: думаю уже ненаступит, с каждой новой версией только хуже
<dmay> и это я ещё про рибон в либреофисе не заикался :3
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: не провацируй
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: хорошо, не буду. пойду поиграюсь в чего нить
<Sergey_IT> вин разбухает как на дрожах. На моих компах вин7 уже не пойдет
<[v-8]_jupiter> windows не OS , это платформа для игр)
<andrex> ну это какбе не ненависть а факт, по моему мнению. хп по моему мнению самая нормальная была, а 8 это вабще чёто с чемто
<Sergey_IT> это точно
<[v-8]_jupiter> xp да была не плоха потому как ее сколько лет пилили
<dmay> Sergey_IT: будь мужиком, заработый на новый )
<dmay> угу, вместо хп теперь 7ка, после которой все на 8ку плеваться будут
<Sergey_IT> dmay: зачем менять то, что работает
<Sergey_IT> у меня 286 еще работает )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а как же фуллхд на ютубчике? :/
<Sergey_IT> dmay: я туда не хожу
<rfdrew> Здраствуйте. Подскажите, как и чем можно востановить файлы с раздела UFS?
<dmay> а как же нянкет? o___o
<rfdrew> &
<rfdrew> ?
<Sergey_IT> rfdrew, http://www.insidepro.com/kk/071/071r.shtml
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32779
<Sergey_IT> http://www.datarc.ru/datarecovery/ext.html :)
<Sergey_IT> http://www.data-recovery-software.net/ru/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Во нашел себе занятие) НАбросать GUI для создание кнопок запуска на ланчер unity)
<baronos> погодите до 5 юнити стабле, возможно они нстройки не только изменения цвета ланчера добавят))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага и уйдет еще года 2 на это у них
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, давай, полезная штука, странно, что не сделали
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, только формат dconf файла разобрать надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> А что там розбирать. Взять уже готовую кнопку запуска и изменять на ее основе
<Sergey_IT> хотя можно и утилитами пользоваться
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, так кнопки в дконф записываются
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ладно завтра буду побовать если тасков в redmine не настваляют кучу
<[v-8]_jupiter> всем пока
<MILLIONER> Привет, Друзья!:)
<MILLIONER> есть маленький вопрос
<MILLIONER> как вместо 60сек поставить 20сек. например, при выключении ОС?:)
<User003[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User003[web]> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<User003[web]> ! [ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<andrex> !askthebot | User003[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User003[web]: Пожалуйста, изучайте мои возможности в ПМ! /msg ubuntuhelp help. Поиск соответствий: !search factoid
<User003[web]> !askthebot
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, изучайте мои возможности в ПМ! /msg ubuntuhelp help. Поиск соответствий: !search factoid
<andrex> чем бы дитя не тешилось, лижбе не плакало))
<user_go> artus: а смысл твоего бана,если с вебинтерфейса я могу зайти?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-12
<sharikoff> пришлите спаму кто нть
<sharikoff> надо надо фильтр затестить
<tower> sharikoff: мыл давай
<scogra> новая машинка пришла, классно собрали на складе:   http://itmages.ru/image/view/386869/1483daa9
<User463[web]> посоветуйте сборку ubuntu уже с готовыми обновлениями для x64 плз
<shenmue> советую сборку ubuntu уже с готовыми обновлениями для x64 нзчт
<User463[web]> смешно
<shenmue> тебе зачем х64 нужно?
<User463[web]> потому что комп с x64 системой
<chenzya> так ведь есть же обычный убунту x64
<chenzya> сам пользуюсь
<chenzya> или я не понял вопроса
<chenzya> у меня ubuntu 12.04 x64 обновляется на автомате регулярно
<chenzya> работает аки куранты
<chenzya> %)
<User463[web]> т.е. лучше просто поставить с оф. сайта http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download ?
<scogra> да
<User463[web]> а программы типа wine и другие приложения, отдельно ставить ?
<scogra> да
<scogra> ребята, как в убунте время поправить?
<chenzya> date -s
<chenzya> а ещё проще. В консоли rdate -s ntp.colocall.net
<chenzya> сразу выставится точное время
<chenzya> :)
<User463[web]> установил ubuntu второй ОС, перезагрузил комп, при выборе ОС запустил сначало первую (Win7), потом перезагрузился и при выборе Ubuntu просто запуск темного экрана и ничего больше, в связи с чем такое может произойти? до этого помню как том без пÑ
<chenzya> а экран grub показывается?
<User463[web]> да
<chenzya> есть разные варианты выбора ядра?
<scogra> chenzya:cпасибо
<User463[web]> нет, там только режим восстановления и memtest
<chenzya> а режим восстановления не пробовал?
<User463[web]> пробовал, тоже самое
<User463[web]> может переустановка поможет, только при перезагрузки после установки наверное нужно сруза выбрать ubuntu
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<chenzya> User463[web], можно попробовать ещё с live cd загрузится и переустановить GRUB
<chenzya> вдруг поможет
<scogra> как поменять зеркало на убунте?
<scogra> а, нашел. спасибо
<scogra> на яндексе отвалилось кажется
<User016[web]> ребята, что делать? поставил 10.04, пытаюсь установить поддержку рсского языка, а система мне говорит Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first. как решить эту проблему?
<gPaKoH4uK> .
<Chrome5162> ìíîãî âàñ òóò
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome5162! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Chrome5162> так пойдёт
<Chrome5162> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Chrome5162> привет
<Chrome5162> Zzzz...
<gPaKoH4uK> Chrome5162: тш... а то еще разбудишь кого :)
<Chrome5162> )
<Chrome5162> помоги
 * gPaKoH4uK достал помогалку
<Chrome5162> )
<Chrome5162> я в линуксе новичёк только учусь
<gPaKoH4uK> мы всетолько учимся :)
<Chrome5162> блин как ставть програмы из исходников
<gPaKoH4uK> а чичас
<gPaKoH4uK> Chrome5162: держи http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/создание_deb_пакетов
<Chrome5162> а без этого никак?
<gPaKoH4uK> без чего?
<Chrome5162> без deb пакетов
<Chrome5162> загляну попозже
<gPaKoH4uK> если не хочешь устроить срач, и потом разбираться почему что-то не работает, то никак - ты бы почитал там по простому все
<Chrome5162> ясно :D
<gPaKoH4uK> а так в любом пакете есть инструкция по сборке
<Chrome5162> любую програму можно сделать в deb пакет
<gPaKoH4uK> любую из сырцов
<Chrome5162> правильно
<Chrome5162> и даже kde
<gPaKoH4uK> в смысле?
<Chrome5162> в прямом
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда обходным путем спроси
<Chrome5162> мда мне ешё учиться и учиться...
<gPaKoH4uK> так в чем вопрос про кде был?)
<Chrome5162> ну ничего...а ведь в винде тоже не сразу разобрался xD
<Chrome5162> можно ли kde в deb пак поставить
<Chrome5162> ну или преобразовать как там
<gPaKoH4uK> та тут просто все, многие пугаются консоли, хотя она скорее друг чем враг
<Chrome5162> о да в этом я уже убедился и не раз
<gPaKoH4uK> кде можно упаковать в деб, да собственно оно давно уе упаковано туда
<reisei> Ага. Иногда она даже больше чем друг :-]
<Chrome5162> ясно
<Chrome5162>  :D
<Chrome5162> ты шас с линукса
 * gPaKoH4uK стесняется признаться что не с линя сейчас сидит
<reisei> gPaKoH4uK: фу таким быть
<Chrome5162> эх ну ладно что уж ьеперь я тоже с винды зашёд
<gPaKoH4uK> reisei: стесняющимся или с офтопика? :D
<Chrome5162> ничего
<reisei> gPaKoH4uK: и тем и другим
<gPaKoH4uK> reisei: по первому пункту - не тот канал чтоб хвастаться, по второму - я не фанат одной системы, все системы хороши по-своемму
<Chrome5162> ага
<reisei> И на каком же канале можно похвастаться?
<gPaKoH4uK> явно не на этом :P
<Chrome5162> #hvastatsa
<Chrome5162>  :D
<Chrome5162> и тишина...
<SergeyIT> ку
<gPaKoH4uK> а.... красные
<Chrome5162> баю баю  \баюшки баю :D
<SergeyIT> не мешай
<grad> 0_o
<Chrome5162> шучу
<andrex> hi
<sharikoff> я мегамоск
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: какафы фаши дакасателстфа,
<iHile> skai-falkorr: слома мозг
<skai-falkorr> iHile: рад за тебя
<sharikoff> я сделал 2 одинаковых почтовика и в случае отказа одного запускается второй и по нфс монтируется хранилище писем
<sharikoff> я мегамоск
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<skai-falkorr> сурово
<skai-falkorr> а как синхронизацию обеспечиваешь?
<reisei> sharikoff: случай отказа почтовика — это как?
<skai-falkorr> вернее синхронность
<skai-falkorr> reisei: это кровькишкираззвездораси электриков
<skai-falkorr> и один из них взорвался
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, кто бы сомневался
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, ))
<skai-falkorr> crootable
<Chrome5162>  8-)
<Chrome5162> Zzzz.....
<Chrome5162> а як дынь дынь
<dname> Приветствую. Как при запуске сделать та, чтобы харды автоматом подгружались? А то при включении системы нужно обязательно самому открыть хард чтобы потом были доступны файлы. Хард отдельный
<skai-falkorr> dname: man fstab
<reisei> skai-falkorr: это был неправильный совет.
<skai-falkorr> reisei: отличный совет. тебе советую тож почитать.чтобы глупости не думать
<reisei> skai-falkorr: если на внешнем жёстком была ntfs, то совет был неправильный.
<skai-falkorr> reisei: пнятно. потциентик криокамеры знач. ну тада все равно читай.заодно новости прочти, а то союз развалился, а ты и не вкурсах еще:)
<SergeyIT> народу прибавилось, видать сессия кончается...
<Chrome5162> )
<scogra> dname:хард на другой машине стоит?
<andrex> нет его уже
<reisei> skai-falkorr: ты сам прекрасно знаешь, что в мане нет ни слова упоминания про ntfs-3g. Не выпендривайся.
<skai-falkorr> reisei: а думаш им нужен персональный раздел?я ж грю. выползай из криокамеры. мир светел и прекрасен
<skai-falkorr> это первое
<skai-falkorr> второе - найди у него в словах хоть слово про ntfs. хоть буковку из этого названия:)
<skai-falkorr> хоть пикселек
<reisei> skai-falkorr: никто в здравом уме на внешний жёсткий не будет ставить ext*, jfs, reiser и тем самым урезать совместимость.
<reisei> с другой стороны ты даже не поинтересовался.
<artus> reisei, ой ли, ты не повериш но , ext2/3 таааак прекрасно понимается офтопиком ))
<reisei> Расстроил человека непонятными буковками вместо того, что выяснить корень проблемы.
<reisei> artus: нативно?
<artus> reisei, а кого волнует нативность чего нить в венде? )))
<artus> reisei, нативно у нас тут в бубунте)
<reisei> artus: значит ext* не прекрасно понимается офтопиком, если нужно искать тулзы для этого.
<artus> reisei, с третьей стороны если хомячку лень зайти в вики на оффсайте и прочесть , это его проблемы )
<reisei> официальный IRC канал — это часть оффсайта.
<artus> reisei, нет, просто поставить драйвер, как и на все в офтопике
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: поделитесь ссылочкой на рабочий драйвер
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ща дам
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, винт с ext3 стоял под офтопиком и на него лились торенты) проблем никаких) со скоростью тоже )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: ок, спс, а то как-то мысль была, да ничего путного не нашлось
<SergeyIT> gPaKoH4uK, не криви душой, не искал ведь?
<baronos> хола хола)
<chenzya> хола
<SergeyIT> baronos, ку, что сломал?
<baronos> SergeyIT: пока ничего, вот думаю ядро запихать, но че то меня останавливает лень)
<SergeyIT> стареешь ))
<baronos> SergeyIT: кстати, там уже юнити 5 пришло?)
<SergeyIT> baronos, обновляюсь ежедневно )
<baronos> ну да они сейчас активней стали работать)
<SergeyIT> baronos, главное, что багов уменьшается
<baronos> SergeyIT: это, главное, всё баги которые я на ланчпад регестрировал, почти все сделали)) каждый день сообщения приходят)
<baronos> нашел где у меня наутилус замерзает) с фтп скачиваю файл свыше 1 гига, и он после гига виснет, и потом ошибка sda1 ((
<baronos> после перезагрузки проверяет ошибки и всё отлично снова)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а если другим клиентом качать?
<baronos> SergeyIT: не пробовал, но тут из-за наутилуса 100%, ща думаю 3,3,3 запихать протестить)
<baronos> помоему сейчас нет ничего проще в создании кнопок запуска. запихал строку монтирования через курлфтп в текст файл, сделал исполн. и всё)
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: никаво
<SergeyIT> и ничего (
<dmay> гпакох-четыре-ук: а где все?
<dmay> ...плин, не, криворукие индусы даже на wpf могут вырвиглазный трындец запилить >.<
<dmay> нафиг експерименты, квассель наш друг
<SergeyIT> криворуких везде хватает
<User088[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tarokinoe> Здорово всем!
<dmay> мдэ. telerik, канешна, няшки, но за ихние инсталлеры кто-то будет гореть в аду :/
<dmay> tarokinoe: что сломал?
<tarokinoe> ща пишу)
<tarokinoe> У меня есть папка, содержащая очень много файлов вида *.JPG, как мне переименовать их в *.jpg, т.е уменьшить регистр последних трех букв. Имею ввиду какой командой или может скриптом, чтобы не пришлось вручную это делать
<artus> mv *.JPG *.jpg
<artus> незнаю только прокатит ли )
<tarokinoe> не прокатит пробовал
<baronos> artus: запихал я гталк в вичат через жаббер плагин)) только не могу к конференциям подрубится)
<artus> baronos, а конфа то тебе зачем в вичате через жабир) извращенец)
<artus> tarokinoe, for x in `find ./ -name "*.jpg" `;do tf=`echo $x | tr [A-Z] [a-z]`; mv $x $tf ; wait; done
<artus> tarokinoe, и вообще в гугле все есть)
<SergeyIT> tarokinoe, man rename
<Civilian> artus: это медленно, т.к. будет по одному файлу менять
<artus> Civilian, медленно это если на телефоне делать
<Civilian> artus: у тебя 100к файлов, замерь скорость
<SergeyIT> tarokinoe, оттуда - rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * поменять все на прописные
<tarokinoe> спасибо! ща попробую!
<Civilian> artus: man rename
<artus> Civilian, а мне оно нафиг надо?
<Civilian> tarokinoe: man rename
<Civilian> artus: затем что костыльное решение предложил )
<artus> Civilian, своим бы костыльным решением я бы уже и 100к файлов переименовал) не бегая и не спрашивая)
<artus> Civilian, по факту работает? работает, еше что надо? )))
<Civilian> artus: есть утилитко - rename
<artus> ну круть) буду знать)
<SergeyIT> artus: зациклился на скриптах? )
<tarokinoe> всем спасибо за помощь!
<total__> добрый вечер
<dmay> skai-falkorr: во
<dmay> skai-falkorr: давай ещё чего нить рекомендуй в стиле записок черного властелина
<dmay> внезапно доставило )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а вот пока не нашел такого же. можешь почитать коротко кодекс черного властелина от питера анспача. там описано как себя вести владыке тьмы, чтобы его не забанили в реальности
<skai-falkorr> причем это первая часть записок, но продолжения так и не написали пока
<baronos> artus: во http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj9cGKoVbaI&feature=youtu.be
<artus> baronos, ))
<skai-falkorr> чече кто тут?
<skai-falkorr> в трендах твиттера интересное сочетание. люди делятся тем, как называют папки с проном, чтобы скрыть прон
<dmay> 95%
<skai-falkorr> да там все 100. 5% изображают, что они так поржать зашли, но на самом деле палят годные названия
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<total__> hi
<Denel_Manilov> как настроить  wifi?  создаю сеть но ее не видят другие
<dmay> купить роутер, сделать нормальную сеть. /thread
<baronos> воо, я для го гуйгый вичат qweechat))
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<skai-falkorr> нифга?
<artus> baronos, ты лучше фильму посоветуй)
<artus> или мультику кую нить)
<skai-falkorr> нафига?
<skai-falkorr> яаж захлебнулся от удивления
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну неуГОмонному буратине же вечно чего то не нравится)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты the event смотрел?
<baronos> artus: я тут поглядел липучка кин, отлиная комедия))
<artus> наверно не
<skai-falkorr> довольно таки неплохой сериал. конспираси теори, ушельцы, тайные правительственные операции, вундервафли, ЗОГовор
<skai-falkorr> и прочее в довольно няшной подаче
<artus> baronos, это у хрома давно появилась фишка такая http://itmages.ru/image/view/387339/10504652 ? типа дамкни таб и оно наснет искать внетренним поисом по сайту
<artus> skai-falkorr, твое следуйщим посмотрю )
<baronos> artus: вроде еще с 15
<skai-falkorr> artus: давно. если сайт добавил себя в сирш энжыны - табом переключаешься на поиск
<artus> skai-falkorr, куда??? Oo
<skai-falkorr> artus: хош избавиться - преференс и чисти, блеклисти
<skai-falkorr> preference-manage search engines
<baronos> удобная штука)
<artus> skai-falkorr, да не, наоборот няшно же , бубунтафорум бы такое включил )) да и вообще пора бы всем уже няшку такую пользовать )
<skai-falkorr> artus: добавь поиск бубунтофорума в хром
<artus> skai-falkorr, тык там же тупо гугловский аля site:*
<skai-falkorr> правой тыц в поиска окошка на форуме и add as search engine
<skai-falkorr> он сам все запасет
<skai-falkorr> просто кейворд поменяй на удобный те и все
<artus> skai-falkorr, я как то в этих фишках не силен) а выискивать лень, ибо не на столько припекла необходимость)
<skai-falkorr> artus: нажми правой кнопкой
<artus> skai-falkorr, давай бота запилим )
<baronos> если некоторые настройки из irssi воткну в weechat они подойдут?
<artus> baronos, зачем ? )
<baronos> artus: я найти не могу как настраивается *.конф файл для ждаббера))
<baronos> к жаббер акк своему я подрубился с вичат, но не могу найти как подрубатся к конференциям(
<skai-falkorr> я хочу emperor 1510
<artus> baronos, прикольный кинчик
<baronos> artus: щас думаю поглядеть "я четвертый" ну или буду дальше по фтп лазить в поисках((
<artus> baronos, четвертый как то не очень
<baronos> skai-falkorr: прикольная штука, я бы тоже не отказался)
<skai-falkorr> artus: зайди на лор:)там в толксах популярно в последнее время поиска фильма тред.
<artus> skai-falkorr, дааай ссыль , ато там черт ногу сломит
<skai-falkorr> дык в толксы зайди и начни тред
<skai-falkorr> типо подскажите кино в стиле, направлении и бла бла
<skai-falkorr> я там the event нашел с их помощью
<artus> baronos, ааа, бомба кин )
<skai-falkorr> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7260275
<skai-falkorr> artus: нука сволотина не спойлери. я тож качаю
<artus> skai-falkorr, http://fs.ua/view/i120183?play&vfolder=57463 зачем качать )
<skai-falkorr> не.онлайн не люблю.качество не то. разве там найдется 720p?
<artus> 1080 есть )))
<skai-falkorr> ну вот и скоко я качать буферить буду?
<skai-falkorr> не у всех входящий в 100мегабит
<skai-falkorr> буржуина
<artus> да сразу смотреть)
<artus> skai-falkorr, дык на выбор выбераеш рип , 720 или фулл )
<artus> зашол бы и глянул для начала, как маленький )
<skai-falkorr> понимаешь.сразу для тебя на ста мегабитах - это подождать хоть немного буфера для меня и молиться, чтобы скоростийки хватило
<skai-falkorr> *сразу для меня
<skai-falkorr> перед тире
<skai-falkorr> оноже дефис
<baronos> artus: нашел что буду смотреть)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: посмотри the event
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ща посмотрю если есть на сервере)
<skai-falkorr> сервер шмервер
<skai-falkorr> скачай на торрентах, будь мужиком, издавать звуки копытных шерстяных шариков
<baronos> skai-falkorr: нашел онлайн 1 сезон)
<skai-falkorr> а его всего один
<skai-falkorr> оснавная линия закончена:)а всякие сторонние загадки нафиг не нужны были
<skai-falkorr> 2010-2011 года сериал
<skai-falkorr> *основная
<baronos> хехе) ппц с этим новым годом новых серий нет тех сериалов которые я смотрю)
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> а некоторые на каникулы до осени ушли уже
<skai-falkorr> или до лета
<baronos> не радует конечно это
<skai-falkorr> это не те дроиды, которых вы ищете
<skai-falkorr> во.кстать breaking in посмотрите
<skai-falkorr> убойный сериал
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я начинал его смотреть, он мне чем то Чак напомнил)
<skai-falkorr> я его досмотрел
<skai-falkorr> тимбилдинг был суров
<baronos> artus: "дилемма" вроде ничего так, начало нормуль)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> О_о во теперь гш вообще не устанавливается на u-12.04
<skai-falkorr> это альфа
<skai-falkorr> терпи
<shenmue> его там может и не быть в репах
<baronos> оф. гном ппа еще не воткнули 3.3. версию, а 3,2,1 конфликтует. ща я не оф. ппа воткну гляну)
<shenmue> вот чем тебе так гш приглянулась?
<baronos> она удобная, шустрая и минималистичная.
<shenmue> по мимо тормозов муттера, нерабочего компиза, полного отсуствия апплетов, и простых настроек
<skai-falkorr> вово
<skai-falkorr> юнити лучше
<baronos> компиз это вообще не понятно для чего сделано
<artus> непонятно для чего это юнити)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а я описал все в блоге
<shenmue> вот ты наверное один из тех который из за кубика решил глянуть что такое линь
<shenmue> а щас говоришь что компиз не нужен
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты хоть уточняй кому вброс предназначался
<shenmue> бароносу
<skai-falkorr> вот разгребу с экзаменами и баблинским - поставлю гш и также про него напишу
<baronos> нее, я из тех у которого на лине инет с тарифом 512Кб\с , качал со скоростью 64кб\с а не 49 как на винде
<artus> ну не знаю, я когда шлянул кубиков еще небылол)
<artus> *г
<shenmue> то есть артусу. =) тогда берил был
<shenmue> а когда кубик появился я не знаю
<artus> shenmue, эмм, небыло вроде , вернее мне его намного позже показали
<skai-falkorr> а кто берил ставил?я про него не знал, ибо во времена диска с мандрейком и убунты 5.04 у мну был инет постольку поскольку
<baronos> воот а гном 3,3,3 ставится на 12,04 но мне кажеться не будет работать
<skai-falkorr> тада еще и коре было федорино,а не просто федора
<artus> во на мандрейке и показали
<skai-falkorr> эххх
<skai-falkorr> милые времена были
<shenmue> помню знакомтво с линем. на башорге о нем все время писали. тогда через гпрс скачал дебиан третий. он токал вышел
<skai-falkorr> я тож на баше читал.потом у другана отжал дисок с мандрейком
<skai-falkorr> и понес лося
<artus> хе, я и башорга то не знал тогда )) )
<skai-falkorr> а мне ктот показал
<skai-falkorr> помому тот друган, у кого дисок отжал
<skai-falkorr> я тада летом подработал на заводике и купил себе комп новый
<shenmue> двд тока тока появлялись еще
<skai-falkorr> и помимо венды поставил линь
<artus> вобшем не помню какой но 2001м году показали мне красношапку :D
<skai-falkorr> двд были уже давно
<skai-falkorr> мне в 2004
<baronos> у меня с ред хат 8.0 первое знакомство в 2003 было вроде, только инета не было, и я не смог дрова на неё поставить)
<shenmue> первый раз вообще всё стер =)
<skai-falkorr> а я первый раз открыл пакетный менеджер и давай все ставить, думая, что чем больше, тем лучше:)
<skai-falkorr> милые времена:)
<baronos> :)
<shenmue> а когда инета небыло то каждый байт в компе был дорогим =) тогда я долго проклинал линь из з а того что всю музыку стер
<skai-falkorr> там был кстать синаптик
<skai-falkorr> а у мну у друга была таж колелкция музла, так что я не парился
<skai-falkorr> отнести в соседний дом хард и переписать было делом быстрым
<artus> skai-falkorr, круче было только поставить мандрейк так, чтоб он не умел рпмки понимать и не имел в системе gcc )))
<shenmue> ну это хорошо когда интересы совпадают. а когда я слушаю рок и транс а все вокруг рэперы?
<skai-falkorr> не.я так не умудрился:)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: убей всех вокруг
<skai-falkorr> и половину себя за транс
<artus> skai-falkorr, а оно по дефолту так ставило)))
<shenmue> ну воообще элетронную музыку
<skai-falkorr> artus: у мну не было инета своего так что рпм взять бло неоткуда:)
<skai-falkorr> копался в дефолте с двд
<skai-falkorr> artus: балин.тебе хорошо.у тя еще раноюмагазины открыты.а я хлеб хочу, а все закрыто
<artus> skai-falkorr, да мне вообще сказка) до гамазина 200 метров )
<artus> до ларька с пивом 50ть )))
<skai-falkorr> а мне полуночный хз де искать в округе
<skai-falkorr> лук есть а хлеба нима
<shenmue> artus у меня тоже магазин рядом с подьездом. и то иногда впадлу даже выйти даже за пивком
<baronos> artus: к сожалению на убунту она начала раб, можешь в виртуалке затестить гш на убунту, полазить и всё такое http://i.minus.com/ijV5krjaqNCRq.png
<artus> baronos, да вот нафиг ))) бубунта работает более мение только в стоке)
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/dbq7USfg3fWsgo.png
<artus> skai-falkorr, нафига такой корявый ссылка ?
<skai-falkorr> а вот с юморком ребятушки
<skai-falkorr> чем кривая?
<shenmue> ссылка требует закачки пнж
<artus> skai-falkorr, тем что качатцо лезет
<shenmue> а что за анкетатто?
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/ibq7USfg3fWsgo.png
<skai-falkorr> хз.у мну открывает
<artus> во
<skai-falkorr> <chroma великоленого тред />
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<skai-falkorr> я понял.д в начале файла дает скачку
<skai-falkorr> ужс
<skai-falkorr> эт на озоне так обращение системы выбрать можно
<skai-falkorr> добро пожаловать, благородный дон :)))
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/ubuntu-news/ubuntu-i-canonical-na-vystavke-ces-uspex/ о как
<dmay> а я вот не вижу почему бы благородным донам не развести срачик? :3
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: бойан же
<skai-falkorr> @op
<shenmue> я тока в онлайне поди считай
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не видишь?
<artus> dmay, потому что у меня есть апельсинка а у тебя нету )
<shenmue> за сегодня
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык новостийки про цес уже неделю сыпят
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну ёшкин кот, ны ты же небыдло, должен же был узнать цитату :/
<dmay> artus: зато у меня конфеток мешок ^_^
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я не помню, чтоыб там было слово срачик
<dmay> skai-falkorr: :\
<skai-falkorr> кстать моя любимая книга у братушек
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<shenmue> видео к новости хоть нормальное =) не такое как презентация винды топора в китае в прямом эфире =)
 * artus >_<  - хочеш изгваздатцо по самые уши - почисти апельсинку
<skai-falkorr> artus: криволапка
<artus> skai-falkorr, да гадский цитрус мягкий но с неотрываемой кожурой попался
<skai-falkorr> порежь на дольки и выжирай как арбуз же
<skai-falkorr> ну что за неприспособленность к жизни то
<artus> skai-falkorr, да я уже схомячил )
<skai-falkorr> хомячина
<skai-falkorr> хочу хлеб.лук есть,а хлеба нима.как же тут лук жрать без хлеба?
<shenmue> зато артуса скил банхаммер прокачен до 256 уровня
<artus> с солью )
<shenmue> а вот апельсин да - беда
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык а кто его банхаммеру учил?
<skai-falkorr> кто его и андрейку в наш стан притащил?:)
<skai-falkorr> без меня вы бы жили скучно:)
<shenmue> разобрали все компакт-диски с 11.10
<shenmue> прощай халява... я не успел
<skai-falkorr> оно те накой?
<skai-falkorr> раздачу же прикрыли с 11.04 еще
<artus> дык леминги вечно всякую гадость тянуть в норку )
<shenmue> да я вообще постоянно крыл тех кто диски заказывал нахаляву имея неплохую выделенку
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/01/12/putinsite/
<shenmue> убунту тв это в телек встроеннно? или приставка какая то что ли?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: эт даж ппа есть, чтобы ты на комп поставил
<skai-falkorr> как медиацентр
<shenmue> наверное приставка будет . с хардом и всем таким
<shenmue> и юсб
<skai-falkorr> ващет они про тв договариваются
<skai-falkorr> чтобы в прошивочки
<artus> и тууупить будет мама не горюй )))
<skai-falkorr> как эпплтв и гугл тв
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты поставь из ппа и проверь
<shenmue> да врядли мне кажется в телек. ибо по сути комп с осью покупаешь . экраном и пультом
<artus> skai-falkorr, а смысл? оно чем то лучше xbmc или того же мисттв ?
<shenmue> для демонтсрации им же такой телек нужен был бы с осью внутри.
<skai-falkorr> дык каноникал решила покорить планшеты, телефоны и тиви в комплекте с десктопом
<artus> skai-falkorr, пусть пыль глотает после дроида )
<skai-falkorr> а вдруг к успеху придут?
<artus> skai-falkorr, столько не живут)
<skai-falkorr> возьмут исходники дройда и юнити привинтят
<skai-falkorr> чем не саксесс стори?
<artus> думаю гугл обидится)
<skai-falkorr> гуглу на все пофиг.иначе бы давно обиделся на дань от мелкомягкого и ябла
<shenmue> вот плохо что пофиг
<shenmue> Компания LG подписало с Microsoft соглашение о выплате отчислений за Android и Chrome OS
<skai-falkorr> ага.ну хоть мотороллу купили с патентами
<skai-falkorr>  ито хлеб
<skai-falkorr> ну кстать там кросслицензирование такшо и лыжи без бабла не остались
<baronos> ппц теперь мне мой дройд на lg продавать надо)
<skai-falkorr> но все равно некрасиво же
<shenmue> им на это пофиг =( я бы на месте гугла показал бы им то за что бы тут забанили
<skai-falkorr> дык вот у гугла ресурсов хватит в суде заткнуть адвокатов ябла и мелкософта вместе взятых.но почмуто не тянутся
<skai-falkorr> вот они хотят свои планшеты делать
<shenmue> из за этих патентов я должен платить 1% за то что мой смарт евляется цифром носителем информации и еще сверху кучу денег людям которые отношения к моему телефону вообще не имеют отношения
<skai-falkorr> мож тада пошевелятся
<skai-falkorr> хотя у ябла и мс кишечник слабовать на гугл за планшеты катить бачаночку
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты процент барину платишь за то, что на твой телефон можно пейратский контент пихать
<shenmue> чот с ошибками я перестарался =( прошу прощения. растроен
<skai-falkorr> хотя казалось бы презумция невиновности у нас в стране не отменена
<skai-falkorr> но всех все равно считают преступниками заранее
<shenmue> я вообще копимист теперь
<shenmue> мне вера разрешает
<skai-falkorr> пока у нас ее не признают - всем пофиг.ты не в швейцарии
<shenmue> хм... гражданство получу- поговорим
<skai-falkorr> или швеции.я не так внимательно читал новости
<skai-falkorr> и что?на территории рашки тебе все равно пошлют.ибо законы ес у нас не соблюдаются.у нас и свои то не соблюдаются
<shenmue> ну это да . спорить не буду
<shenmue> хм. любопытно. вайн без иксов может работать?
<artus> baronos, вобдем фильм понравился)
<artus> вайн не нужен
<artus> skai-falkorr, так, а ты тама чего предлогал?
<skai-falkorr> artus: the event и breaking in
<shenmue> чот подзагрузка страницы в секте бесит
<shenmue> особенно когда музыка в группе находится под стеной.
<skai-falkorr> я сделал луковые печенькиъ
<skai-falkorr> режете лук кольцами, мажете солью, мажете майонезом с одной стороны
<skai-falkorr> и хавать
<artus> и панировать в крошках которые из клавиатуры вытрусил )
<skai-falkorr> у мну нет крошек в клаве
<skai-falkorr> над завтра жранины купить
<artus> да видно уже, если одним луком как буратина питаешся)
<skai-falkorr> ага.будь хлеб - было бы круче
<skai-falkorr> хочу хлеба с луком
<skai-falkorr> кстать оч вкусные печенки получились
<skai-falkorr> dmay: вот какие у нас веселые ники на канале, да?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: гпакохфорюк, жлевка.
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, Лешка..
<jlewka> скок можно говорить то...
<shenmue> это где такие ники? в какой сети то?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дыык у нас
<artus> жлевка же )))
<jlewka> злые вы(
<skai-falkorr> ну гпакохфорюк обычно днем сидит
<shenmue> руснет или далнет?
<shenmue> тут же низя вроде русские буквы
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а жлевка вон выше
<artus> а извраты контрострикеров это извраты контрострикеров )
<shenmue> аа
<jlewka> сволочи(
<shenmue> кстати вспомнил как почту на гмаил регил
<skai-falkorr> шшшшш
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: далее далее далее готово?
<shenmue> еле себе вменяемый акк подобрал
<shenmue> да не всё занято
<skai-falkorr> мне было проще
<shenmue> вроде 70 лямов челов юзают гмаил. поди подбери себе ник незанятый , простой и короткий что бы другим диктовать
<skai-falkorr> а на спамомыле разве легше?
<shenmue> а так да. лет через 30 ники в сети будут ываывпр гфрдвыа аывр и так далее
<skai-falkorr> ага.детям ник надо занимать при рождении
<artus> да по ходу раньше )
<skai-falkorr> при зачатии
<skai-falkorr> и страничку в г+ делать сразу
<shenmue> 9буквенные ники по 50 р будут =)
<skai-falkorr> и в твиттер твитить его мысли из утробы
<skai-falkorr> ага.а 6буквы по 200 баксов
<shenmue> ааббвв дес тыщ бак
<shenmue> надо бы зарегить
<skai-falkorr> у мну вон асечный восьмизнак халявный для связи с вузом есть:) ибо заводить страничку вбыдлятке для связи с сокурсниками - эт совсем не оно.лучше асечку потерпеть
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ничотынипанимаешь
<dmay> страничка вконтактике нужна для слушать мюзыку же!
<skai-falkorr> а чем это лучше гугл мюзик, буунту ван мюзик и локальный мюзик
<skai-falkorr> да еще и с яподомюзиком
<skai-falkorr> в дороге
<dmay> ты не понят. а вот если сказали "вот заценика супер песня, исполнитель CD-R, называется noname"
<dmay> *не понял
<dmay> самый быстрый способ - вконтактик - поиск - слушать - фтопку
<skai-falkorr> анкноун артист анкноун трек
<skai-falkorr> же
<shenmue> да хороший трек
<shenmue> мне тож нря
<skai-falkorr> самый быстрый способ - ютюб, поиск, смотрим клипачок, фтопку, но лайк поставили
<dmay> клипачки не на всё есть :/
<skai-falkorr> потом торренты, качам дискографию/альбомчик в нормальном качестве с приличными тегами, обложками и радуемся
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а ты поищи. те, кому не снимали оффклипы - фаны наделали лирикс клипы
<skai-falkorr> ну кроме совсем говна.навроде отечественной экстрады, да потсанскай музычки
<skai-falkorr> *музачки
<skai-falkorr> навернуячу ка я чаюшки себе стакашек
<skai-falkorr> arinov: arinov_ arinov__ arinov|2 тебя уже четыре
<artus> они на свет лезут
<skai-falkorr> погаси лампочку
<shenmue> толстый наверное. частями влезсть сюда хочет  =)
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а две части - эт оба полупопия выскользнули?
<shenmue> ну вообще у человека самое толстое по сути это плечи. если плечи пролезли значит весь
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты не видел среднестатического человека
<shenmue> остальное можно подтянуть , втянуть и так далее
<skai-falkorr> там попентофели такие, что лампочка завидует
<shenmue> если честно я разглядываю только среднестатестических самок
<skai-falkorr> хорошее у тя место самкообитания
<shenmue> анлим =)
<skai-falkorr> балин.ет я забылся.пополнил инет на два месяца вперед, а хотел линзы купить
<skai-falkorr> надо срочно поднять бабла
<skai-falkorr> хотя линзы полезней летом
<skai-falkorr> када вокруг короткие юбчонки бродят, а у сокурсниц такое декольте, что удивтельно, как я не завалил сессию
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, так преподы тоже с глазами, им не до тебя было )
<skai-falkorr> там мужеского пола преподов почти нима
<shenmue> знач на тебя таращатся
<skai-falkorr> контингент в основном "столько не живут"
<Sergey_IT> возраст значения не имеет
<jlewka> dmay, зачем там страничка? есть же плагины для rhytm и нечего не надо))
<shenmue> так. поели. пора погамать
<skai-falkorr> спать пора бы
<shenmue> вот как только мир спасу от очередного врага человечества
<baronos> ппц, чтоб привести в стоющий вид гш в убунту убил 1 час
<baronos> можно конечно юзать альтернейт, и инсталировать, но там меню потом чистить долго. есть вариант конечно минт установить и откл все его расширения, и установить родную тему.
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> Вчечерний понг динг дон ...
<go8765> как изменить жёстко права на изменение файла всеми и вся?
<dmay> baronos: а есть вариант поставить оффтопик и работать "из коробки" :3
<dmay> *вечерний вброс*
<dmay> чего-б скачать посмотреть лучше расскажите?
<baronos> dmay: можно но другие дистры
<baronos> я недавно досмотрел Дилемма, неплохая комедия)
<dmay> baronos: какого года?
<dmay> а, нашел
<go8765> chattr +i пойдёт?
<go8765> нет...чё-то пишет:chattr: Неприменимый к данному устройству ioctl while reading flags on autorun.inf
<go8765> а sudo chmod 444 и sudo chmod 004 ?
<dmay> когда историю арканарской резни то уж доиплят? (
<jusic_> доброго времени суток. есть кто живой ?
<dmay> jusic_: вот ты мне скажи, когда историю арканарской резни наконец выпустят?
<Sergey_IT> !ask | jusic_
<ubuntuhelp> jusic_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> 11 лет как запустили, 5 лет как закончили съемки :/
<jusic_> поставил убунту 9.10 на нэтбук, но как оказалось больше поддержки ее нет , обновление не проходит и софт нужный мне (а именно gtweakui) поставить не могу. как быть ??? выше версии ставить по некоторым причинам нет возможности
<dmay> самое очевидное решение - заработать денег на внятную железку
<jusic_> железка норм, принципиально чтоб была версия именно 9.10
<dmay> тогда другой вопрос - оно у тебя сейчас работает? всё уустраивает?
<baronos> она мертвая уже, качай без принципов 10,04
<go8765> надо добавить в бота- или забили на ваш вопрос и обсуждают фильмы и всякое такое)
<dmay> baronos: подожди, про принципы мы потом порж^W порассуждаем :3
<jusic_> то что мне надо на 10.04 выглядит и работает не так
<baronos> ладно скажи, что ты там запускаешь?
<dmay> jusic_: а на 9.10 всё нормально работает?
<jusic_> сама ос работает норм, но вот синаптик не работает
<jusic_> пишет мол обновить список не могу
<dmay> jusic_: а то принципиальное, чем ты пользуешься - работает? и всякие браузеры-интернеты-музыки?
<dmay> работает?
<artus> эмм, а нафиг надо вообще эта твикалка гнома ?
<baronos> jusic_: 23:31:16      baronos | она мертвая уже
<baronos> нет больше подддерки, заморозили у неё сервера обновления и всё такое.
<artus> jusic_, на него еще 2004-08-12 забили, тебе просто скучно чтоль?
<jusic_> дело в том что посорили мы с товарищем что на основе 9.10 можно сделать визуальный клон макоси. вот енти приблуды и нужны
<dmay> лолшто?
<dmay> artus: я за бан
<artus> jusic_, как бы тебе обяснить не обидев))) оно там нафиг не надо)
<artus> вся визуальщина маковская натягивается установкой 1й темы)
<shenmue> тему на макос. глобал меню и панельку внизу
<shenmue> сосбтна увсё
<dmay> а я то ожидал что-нить типа "наша 1Сная конфа работает только на вайне 0.98765, который только  на бубунте 9.10 взлетает"...
<artus> jusic_, хотя если ты некромант и отрыл на кладбище чьи то записи то тебе виднее )
<dmay> а тут макодрочеры :/
<shenmue> это плохое слово
<shenmue> говори лучше энтузиасты
<jusic_> ну вот засем сразу дрочеры и мако (((((((((
 * baronos всё таки какая то сила есть, только надумал скачать ядро 3,2 а там кернель.орг лежит))
<dmay> извините, был несдержан, впредь не повторитсыя
<dmay> *повторится
<shenmue> а у кернеля вроде зеркала есть
<artus> baronos, качай 3.3
<dmay> клаву надо новую.... только никто адекватных не делает (
<artus> dmay, так повторится или нет? )) ты определись)
<baronos> artus: разве в свет выпустили его?
<dmay> artus: там в оригинале было "не" ^_^
<shenmue> gtweakui есть в репах 10.10
<shenmue> кстати тащит за собой уйму зависимостей
<artus> dmay, http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/keyboards_a4_tech/A4Tech_KR750_Black_USB_106_98395.html а у меня такая , комфотрненько)
<dmay> (ну и "сегодня", естественно, подразумевалось) :3
<artus> @kernel
<dmay> artus: у меня запросы гаденькие, и вайерлесс - один из них
<artus> четь бот залип-с
<shenmue> A collection of simple dialogs as a front end to GConf а всего лишь морда на гконф
<artus> shenmue, не парься) скольникам скучно) вот они и ищут развлечения)
<artus> *ш
<shenmue> даже интересно что это. щас поставлю через тэг а то зависимости ...><
<jusic_> уважаемый то что я разбераюсь в никсе меньше вашего еще не говорит о том что я школьник и мне скучно
<artus> jusic_, ну а как еще можно назвать попытку запилить из 9.10(самой унылой версии бубунты) уютненький мак ? ))
 * baronos да простят меня http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=15047
<artus> baronos, :D
<dmay> jusic_: макосакос на древней оси как минимум говорит об обилии свободного времени
<jusic_> это ж спор как ни как был, поэтому и выбрали древнюю
<dmay> ок, >у вас с другом< чересчур много свободного времени
<shenmue> baronos вообщето yum есть врепах
<shenmue> а мэны наверное так и ставятся
<jusic_> злые вы тут какие то, какая вам разница сколько у меня свободного времени или есче че нить, я задал вопрос и мне достаточно было б просто ответа а начало рассуждений о моем времени
<jusic_> *не
<dmay> shenmue: вот первый ответ тоже можно на ибаш заслать ;)
<artus> jusic_, значит фигней страдать время есть а поиском по форуму пройти и глянуть как в полтора клика заделать убогий мак не ? )))
<shenmue> Описание: Advanced front-end for rpm
<dmay> jusic_: линуксовое сообщество это ведь не тупая техподдержка, как в каком нить мелкософте
<shenmue> в репах 10.10 есть
<baronos> shenmue: да всё так же как тут, ман апт и всё такое) и там так же)
<shenmue> что оно делает в убунту я не знаю
<dmay> jusic_: мы ведь в первую очередь заботимся о благополучии и счастье наших товарищей 8]
<dmay> а вот это ваше вот вот это, это ни разу не путь к благополучию :\
<shenmue> ну в рпм дистрах там yum install уже вроде. не помню. юзал чото там лет 7 назад
<jusic_> лан забейте великое общество )))и охеревайте от собственной невьебенности епт
<shenmue> я к тому что в убунту эта команда сработает
<artus> вот животное унылое )))
<shenmue> dmay ты когда нибуть прекратишь ?
<baronos> shenmue: там все также просто как в бубне, да уим инстал ПО, и в бубне апт-гет)
<artus> каникулы чтоль в школах чейчас то? )
<dmay> shenmue: обязательно. как следующий приступ джобинга случится, так сразу прекращу 8]
<shenmue> ах да. я ж хотел эту гуи глянуть
<go8765|off> artus: и кстати про поломку системы ради fatrat - решается очень даже просто  - LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 fatrat. и никакой поломки)
<shenmue> gtweakui: команда не найдена
<artus> go8765|off, иии ? нафйиг надо эти костили к этому убожеству? ))
<shenmue> теперь ищи где она в меню либо какой его "запускатор"
<go8765|off> artus: я просто к тому что ты кричал что для этого надо ломать систему
<baronos> go8765|off: ты юзал qweechat это гуйный вичат отличная штука)
<artus> go8765|off, ну, или совать костыли, хее, только заметил, этому убожеству еще и CP1251 надо
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png чот не пойму. чем он тут в макос превращаться собирался
<go8765|off> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765|off, Понг понг понг...
<go8765|off> baronos: вчёра скачал, пока не юзал
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TVum3HsmZ6M
<zubso> доброй ночи, уважаемые убунтоводцы! срочно нужна ваша помощь: есть ли какие-то варианты поставить мелкософтовскую zune на u11.10? гугл не помогает(
<shenmue> wine
<go8765|off> *playonlinux
<zubso> оба выдают ошибку
<baronos> zubso: http://www.ehow.com/how_7317935_use-zune-ubuntu.html
<zubso> качал несколько раз с live-a exeшники...
<zubso> ...думал в них проблема
<go8765> zubso: в репозиториях есть некий qlix. может подойдёт
<zubso> wine 1.3.28 стоит. никаких плюшек больше не надо
<zubso> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<zubso> 2 go8765 спасибо, погляжу
<zubso> 2 go8765 посмотрел. ставил. не помогло
<zubso> всем спасибо. если найду способ-отпишусь на форуме. спокойной ночи
<User913[web]> всем добрый вечер а вернее ночь=) подскажите плз что лучше поставить на нет бук чтоб и красиво и не подтупливало, а то достал уже мастдай ентот , хочется на никс перейти а вот с чего начать незнаю
<Hariec> User913[web]: Привет, ты про DE ?
<shenmue> он про ос
<User913[web]> аха про ее самую , про ОС
<shenmue> стаь 10.04 и дуй на сайт убунтология
<go8765> User913[web]: мне openbox нра
<shenmue> да человек вообще с линем не имел дела
<shenmue> не знает он что такое de и коробка
<Hariec> Как то странно спрашивать на канале linux что за ОС ставить
<CoyoteLE> Убунту )) 11.10 тоже неплоха)
<Hariec> Unity сырое
<CoyoteLE> Можно gnome-shell воткнуть)
<Hariec> Угу
<User913[web]> hariec обьяснюпочему тутспрсил, вот начал читатьь за убунту и увидет что сдесьчат есть
<Hariec> Правда за него не скажу
<User913[web]> для 11.10 слабовата машинка будет
<CoyoteLE> Если интересно, могу ради эксперимента себе поставить и отписаться)
<dmay> User913[web]: купи мак, там все красиво и неподтупливает, ога
<Hariec> User913[web]: А совсем не знаком с linux?
<Hariec> ))
<CoyoteLE> User913[web]: Или даже [ubuntu
<CoyoteLE> тьфу
<CoyoteLE> хubuntu
<Hariec> User913[web]: Дело не вверсии а DE
<CoyoteLE> она похожа на win
<Hariec> Выбери Xubuntu
<User913[web]> мак енто дорого )))))) когдато с мандривой игрался день - второй
<CoyoteLE> User913[web]: мандриву, говорят, русские будут доделывать
<CoyoteLE> User913[web]: Но все-таки попробуй xubuntu или kubuntu
<Hariec> Ставь xubuntu самая середина, можно легче, но думаю красивым ты не назовешь.
<CoyoteLE> Обе хороши, х легче
<User913[web]> ок. спасиб, буду пробовать
<Hariec> CoyoteLE: kubuntu!!!!???
<Hariec> ))
<CoyoteLE> А что))) Кеды красивые
<artus> CoyoteLE, с чего это? крыс нифига ниразу не легче гнома
<Hariec> Легкие?!
<Hariec> Кеды просто заглядение
<Hariec> Но легкие?
<CoyoteLE> Я ж говорю, х легче, кеды красивее, я не сказал, что они легче)
<artus> CoyoteLE, у меня стоковая 10.04 с гномом кушает жалких 118 метров )
<CoyoteLE> ща
<User913[web]> кеды это kubuntu?
<go8765> artus: легче. особенно если юнити или гном3
<Hariec> artus: Да и shell в общем то не гараж с пристройкой
<artus> go8765, изыди к окулисту
<CoyoteLE> Нуу, у меня счас 500 съедается, но у меня работает панель погоды, терминал, пересобирается ядро, чат и qutim
<Hariec> Он очень легок на самом деле
<artus> причем тут юнити и шел? )))
<go8765> User913[web]: да. но если ноут слабый-ненадо
<CoyoteLE> Если ноут слабый - лучше хубунту
<CoyoteLE> Или вообще дебиан
<artus> тупо 2й гном кушает около 120м
<Hariec> User913[web]: Ты возьми и посмотри сам, что слушаешь всех )
<CoyoteLE> Но там мануалы, мануалы..
<User913[web]> ноут норм, а вот нэтбук слабоват
<CoyoteLE> Эх, вечный холиварчик)
<Hariec> Установи на usb и посмотри что нравиться, что летает
<CoyoteLE> Hariec, +1
<CoyoteLE> однозначно нагляднее
<User913[web]> да так и будет скорей всего, но все же хотелось совет услышать
<User913[web]> =)
<CoyoteLE> А их, как всегда, около пяти)
<go8765> или cranchbug
<CoyoteLE> Ребят, а для питона есть графическая оболочка, примерно как под виндами было когда-то.. в колледже?)
<CoyoteLE> Hariec не выдержал)
<CoyoteLE> Хмм.. вроде не такой уж страшный этот питон
 * go8765|off пошёл к окулисту
 * go8765|off пошёл к окулисту по совету artus
<CoyoteLE> Вряд ли он просто нагрузит систему до опупения, так что и юнити сойдет
<CoyoteLE> К тому же это канал убунты)
<CoyoteLE> Ладно, пойду я спать.. если что, в контакте по нику можно найти.. или в общую группу убунты постучаться)
<CoyoteLE> А ядро все компилируется.. эхх
<CoyoteLE> Всем пока)
<go8765> CoyoteLE: и тем не мешает время от времени советовать новичкавим ставить обратно винду о_О
<CoyoteLE> гыгыгы)
<CoyoteLE> Вернулся, сказал умную мысль, и со спокойной совестью спать, да?
<CoyoteLE> Окна сквозняки гоняют..
 * CoyoteLE off
<User168[web]> привет всем кто не спит
<User168[web]> понял. Все спят. И я пошел
<shenmue> хы
<baronos> мдя
<shenmue> а такое ощюшение вроде как обозвали ....
<go8765> если залочить флешковский авторан правами на запрет записи - это поможет от злых вендо-флешко вирусов?)
<go8765> или это толька для линуксов..
<artus> мдя, дуб дерефо хвойное
<artus> go8765, причем здесь локи авторанов под линухом ? ))
<go8765> artus: ну вот зашел я к кому-то в гости. засунулфлешку, а там какой-то вирус . они в авторан же часто прописываются
<go8765> а тут я его возьму и залочу чмодом 444
<artus> нефиг по таким гостям ходить)
<go8765> или это для винды не поможет?
<artus> go8765, когда отпустит раскажи чего курил )
<go8765> *ну в универ
<artus> и какое тебе дело тогда до авторанов если ты в бубунте сидиш то?
<shenmue> тип на устроство?
<shenmue> во первых права действуют на уровне фс
<artus> а во вторых авторан самое безобитное чего можно подхватить в универе)
<shenmue> во вторых всяк оффтопик не пойтем чо у тебя там на флешке если не будет нтфс или фэт
<artus> и чистится руками аж на ура ) в пол клика )
<artus> go8765, для параноиков, udf или ext на флешку, и на свободные 2 метра в fat засунуть драйвера)
<artus> только толку нииикакого )))
<go8765> artus: рассказываю историю из жизни: захожу в библиотеку перед парой распечатать пару файлов. всё вроде не предвещяет беды. иду на пару. после пары захожу к замдекана и она какой-то супер программой видит мой авторан и ещё папочки с никами типа
<go8765> порноток и так уже пару раз подряд.
<artus> ну и че ?
<go8765> shenmue: я про фат и спрашиваю
<artus> пусть антивирями пользуютцо )
<go8765> artus: это не от меня зависит
<shenmue> а чо толку то? ты скачаешь любой файл. зараженный. под линем пофиг. на винде будут смотреть и опа
<go8765> скажи лучше чмод поможет или нет?
<artus> тебя то это чего волновать должно? проблемы окнопользователей - это проблемы окнопользователей)
<artus> go8765, тебе уже 3 раза сказали )
<shenmue> голые лысые негры на экране все такие белые и пушистые
<go8765> shenmue: мне ничего. просто не хочеться тыкать такие флешки замдекану
<artus> не тыкай)
 * baronos если б замдекана была 25 летняя девушка, я бы тыкал не только флешки
<shenmue> формотай флешку, запиши нужное через линь и ему давай
<go8765> shenmue: я у руками удалить могу. но домой дойти надо
<artus> и вообще, а не до лампады то деканам и остальным? пусть у тебя там хоть залежи порева с автозапуском лежат, вопросы какие ? ))) пусть тыкает в папочку в которую сказано тыкать)
<go8765> а это всё в один день происходит
<go8765> я так понял, что идея не сработает. но я всё-равно попробовал, проверю потом-узнаю точно
<artus> я ж говорю хвойное  :D
<go8765> artus: откуда по-твоему я должен был знать ответ на этот вопос, если я чмод 2ой раз в глаза вижу?
<baronos> хехе, если "д" убрать будет веселей звучать)
<artus> go8765, если хочеш защититцо, то в ntfs флешку, создать авторан свой и под офтопиком выдать ему права системного файлика и запрета на удаление\перезапись
<artus> go8765, причем тут блин чмоды бубунты к венде и ее фату ? я ж говорю, заканчивай ты старые носки курить , тебя от них колбасит не по детски
<go8765> artus: попробую спасибо. я думал чмод-надёжнее
<artus> и вообще я бы наоборот сборки с вирусней хранил на флушке которая по рукам ходить должна ) ибо если потакать то отродясь не научатцо чистить компы от гадости )
<go8765> не знаете случайно - это критично или нет? (wxdfast:3404): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-DEBUG: Could not handle image type 1
<shenmue> права на файлы на уровне файловой системы работают
<shenmue> что б ты запомнил. на нтфс и фэт конечно прав нет
<go8765> а потом ошибка сегментирования
<go8765> shenmue: спасибо. я понял немного вроде
<artus> go8765, внезапно, а ты под линуксом видиш скрытые в венде папочки? )))
<go8765> artus: причём тут это?
<artus> дык все при том же )
<artus> ибо как линуксу плевать на то что ты там в венде выставлял, так и наоборот )
<shenmue> я вот тока не знаю права на исполение где хранится
<go8765> artus: кстати, наоборот я знаю, что да. а как ты спросил - я задумался и полез проверять)
<shenmue> по моему тоже в фс. вроде как помнится чото у меня с флешки не ставилось
<go8765> а на счёт этого никто не вкурсе? (wxdfast:3404): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-DEBUG: Could not handle image type 1
<artus> go8765, еще раз для слепых повтори , а потом иди в гугл с дурацкими вопросам)
<go8765> artus: я там был уже, но это впринцыпе не жизненно важный вопрос. просто достало уже в 50-ти десятый раз запускать после 5-ти минутной ошибки сегментирования мэнеджер закачек , что бы докачать один файл и забыть про этот менеджер навсегда
<artus> go8765, я тебе говорил что он уныл и говен? к разрабу с такими вопросами в следуйший раз )
<artus> траблы корявых поделий здесь волнуют только мышей) которые продолжают грызть кактус ))
<artus> go8765, alias aria='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5' вот лучший манагер закачки)
<artus> alias alist='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 -i $1' или так если надо по списку качать из файлика )
<go8765> artus: чего ты решил, что это фатрат был? о_О
<artus> и вообще, арию повесить демоном и пусть сама качает ) только ссылки аля echo "zzzz" > /tmp/download отправляй)
<artus> go8765, ну значит такое же поделие которое далеко не ушло)
<go8765> artus: я так делаю обычто- wget  -t 200 -c -v --user-agent=wget --no-proxy -S -i
<go8765> и файлик в конце
<artus> а учитывая что можно вообще все это завернуть хоть в тот же алиас то alias down='echo $1 > /tmp/download ' и тупо down zzz
<artus> и оно самой уйдет качатцо ) или в очередь, вобщем как сделаеш)
<artus> а по факту будет просто работать без всяких заморочек, как молоток )
<go8765> artus: открою завесу тайны- подделие грузит проц на 9-20% и называется wxdownload
<artus> вобщем нафиг ненужная весч )
<go8765_> как переключить рабочий стол из консоли?
<Guest43712> но не tty, a desktop
<iHile> Копать в сторону манов по Gnome/Kde
<go87651> уже. нашёл прощё решение. спс
<go87651> baronos: instandbird- прикольная  штучка :)
<go87651> спс
<baronos> go87651: а то)
<baronos> один из адекватных)
<go8765> а какой шрифт есть хороший. типа фримоно, но поплотнее?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-13
<go8765> вроде dingbats ничё так..
<go8765> мне вот интересно:откуда на англоязычном канале, появляются мега юзеры. которые печатают со скоростью света, помогают часами на пролёт всем подряд, да и ещё и пятерым сразу.
<go8765> baronos: в инстанбёрде, только плохо, что цвета юзеров судя по всему можно менять только в исходном коде)
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Failed!
<sharikoff> go8765: это потому что там тупые
<sharikoff> а тут умные
<sharikoff> и не отвечают на вопросы , ответы на которые при желании можно найти в инете за 3 секунды
<go8765> надеюсь это шутка
<sharikoff> какие шутки..
<sharikoff> все серьезно
 * go8765 кажется начинает разучиваться понимать где у кого юмор, а где-нет о_О
<go8765> sharikoff: ты серьёзно считаешь, что там тупые?
<sharikoff> не все
<sharikoff> как и тут впрочем..
<go8765> sharikoff: не все американцы или не все на том канале?
<sharikoff> короче так
<sharikoff> кто молчит -тот умный
<sharikoff> ибо слушает
<sharikoff> и если че то не знает то лезет в гугл
<sharikoff> за все то время что я здесь сижу мне не дали на мои вопросы ни одного правильного или полезного ответа
<sharikoff> но тут еть умные и адекватные люди
<sharikoff> поэтому я до сих пор здесь
<go8765> sharikoff:  интересные у тя выводы :) http://demotivators.ru/posters/131525/amerikantsyi-takie-tupyie.htm
<go8765> sharikoff: а что за вопросы были, если не секрет? по сетям?
<go8765> !sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> он вам спуску не даст^_^
<go8765> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> если он забанит - то это навсегда^_^
<scogra> Доброго всем времени!
<scogra> у 30-40 клиентов стоит громоптица. как можно быстро всем установить адресную книгу?
 * arinov размножился
<Abbattar> привет, как давно сюда не заходил..
<scogra> что значат три звездочки в начале сообщения?
<scogra> *** три
<Abbattar> scogra : какого сообщения, где?
<scogra> Abbattar:например  ***arinov размножился
<scogra> в этом чате
 * Abbattar привет
<Abbattar> ну видимо действие
<Abbattar> примерно то же что и /me команда
 * scogra test
<scogra> а, понял
<Abbattar> )
<skai-falkorr> отож
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: чет знца мну заглюкнула
<skai-falkorr> !faq > sergiu
<ubuntuhelp> sergiu, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> sergiu: все есть там.
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<skai-falkorr> а вы знали, что helix nebula еще называют глазом бога?
<skai-falkorr> нук на первый-живой расчитайсь
<Abbattar> пыщь
<scogra> второй
<chenzya> бурум бум бум
<skai-falkorr> вот и видно, кто адекватен, кто нет
<scogra> грю ж, не комната а коридор, проходная
<scogra> а как че подсказать - тишина. (хотя, может и не сталкивались)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff | [06:30:15] и не отвечают на вопросы , ответы на которые при желании можно найти в инете за 3 секунды
<scogra> иногда перероешь много страниц и нету ничего. а тут может кто и сталкивался
<Anton2d> Есть такая граф. утилита sysinfo, вылетает она у меня. Подскажите консольный аналог плиз.
<skai-falkorr> top
<skai-falkorr> htop
<Anton2d> не то
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/12/overview-20.html
<skai-falkorr> чем не то?
<skai-falkorr> нагрузка есть.процессы есть.память есть
<skai-falkorr> че те еще надо то?
<Anton2d> щаз
<scogra> sudo lshw
<chenzya> atop ещё тоже крутой
<skai-falkorr> htop тортит:)
<Anton2d> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0113/h_1326431040_1445065_659721b772.png
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<skai-falkorr> инфа о системе
<Anton2d> ага ;)
<chenzya> ну так тут cat /proc/*
<skai-falkorr> hardinfo
<chenzya> proc/sysinfo/ и поехали
<scogra> команду lshw попробуй
<Anton2d> тьфу... не надо мне сат проц, ну была же утилита консольная. Вот хард инфо хороша. Но надо консольную
<chenzya> гы ))
<chenzya> У меня на дебиане пекедж из офф репо выдаёт:
<chenzya> hardinfo
<chenzya> Computer
<chenzya>  Summary
<chenzya> Ошибка сегментирования
<Anton2d> scogra, !! - Оно спасибо lshw
<scogra> ))
<Anton2d> гениальная утилитка! забыл просто её имя.
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: еще hwinfo
<Anton2d> Ага похоже, только она не такой красивый вывод даёт как lshw
<scogra> да ну? неужели кому-то помог?
<skai-falkorr> а т зато можешь запрашивать по отдельности
<skai-falkorr> типо hwinfo -sound
<Anton2d> ооо... это гут
<skai-falkorr> или hwinfo -modem
<skai-falkorr> hwinfo -bios
<skai-falkorr> и прочее
<skai-falkorr> man hwinfo
<skai-falkorr> hwinfo --help
<Anton2d> да уже вижу, тоже пригодится
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<markmx> приветствую... есть вопросик по файнду - find . -name "vlc*small.jpg" -exec dirname {} \; - есть такая конструкция, мне надо в каждой папке переименовать файлы с порядковым номером, то есть сделать чтото вроде find . -name "vlc*small.jpg" -exec rename 's/vlc.*small.jpg/small_1..2..3..4..5..6..7...n/' \;
<markmx> подкиньте как лучше реализовать
<skai-falkorr> fi i in blah blah blah
<skai-falkorr> *for i
<skai-falkorr> markmx: циклы же
<markmx> позна :))) уже цыклирую :)))
<skai-falkorr> цикл через и
<scogra> кто делал автоматическую синхронизацию адресной книги в thunderbird?
<Klicker> Всем привет
<Klicker> Есть вопрос касающийся gnome classic
<Klicker> гуглил в нете ничего не нашёл
<Klicker> При нажатии пр. кл. миши на панель нет выпадающего меню! Как сейчас их настроить ?
<boris_t> gnome-session --version &
<boris_t> *gnome-session --version ?
<Klicker> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1634:17: Invalid animation description  Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk.css:96:42: Failed to import: Произошла ошибка при открытии файла: Нет такого файла или каталога gnome-session 3.2.1
<boris_t> тему смени
<Klicker> Пробовал, какую именно ?
<boris_t> стандартную какю-н
<boris_t> и перезайди в систему
<Klicker> всё стало не уклюжим и страшненьким, и всё равно нет выпадающего меню
<Klicker> ок
<Klicker_> всё равно не доступно
<Klicker_> может кто знает как их вручную отредактировать
<Klicker_> хочу их сделать по уже
<Klicker_> (верхнюю и нижнюю панель в gnome)
<Anton2d> gconf-editor пробовал ?
<Anton2d> Там можно найти про размеры панелей и т.д.
<SergeyIT> ку
<chenzya> куку
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> Доброго всем дня
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> Нужна помощь
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> ответьте ктонибудь
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> оу...сори... просто впервый раз сдесь
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> Проблема у меня... качаю с репозитория ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/oneric    пакеты с программами или обновления, но он не хочет, зацикливается на одном пакете и мучает его до бесконечности, не могу установить не одну программу, ни skype, ни firefox даже, не х
<scogra> зайди в менеджер пакетов синаптик - настройки - репозитории, щелк на "загрузить с:" - другой... - выбрать лучший сервер - ждем - выбираем, закрвываем, апдейтим устанавливаем
<scogra> у меня хорошо пошло с ftp.mipt.ru
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> дело в том, что синаптик не установлен и скачеть его не получается
<skai-falkorr> и?
<skai-falkorr> источники приложений никто не удалял
<skai-falkorr> это отдельные приложения
<skai-falkorr> менеджер обновлений не зависит от синаптика
<only_you> AnapaUbuntu[web]: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<skai-falkorr> only_you: шшш.нафиг не надо
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> можно подробнее? что мне делать, если синаптика нету
<andrex>  сервер сменить попробуй в источниках приложений
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> я зашел в источник приложений, вкладка Другое ПО ?
<SergeyIT> AnapaUbuntu[web], первая страница, откуда качать - Основной сервер выбери
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> и?
<SergeyIT> AnapaUbuntu[web], апдейтиться
<AnapaUbuntu[web]> блин.... слетел теперь центр приложений, после того, как добавил репозиторий новый
<UserCHupakabra[w> Доброго всем дня! Помогите пожалуйста, у меня проблема, не работает репозиторий ру.архив .... начинаю что либо скачивать, как он зацикливается на одном пакете и кочает его бесконечное число времени.. заранее благодарен
<SergeyIT> UserCHupakabra[w, выбирите в источниках основной сервер - не у вас одного такая проблема
<andrex> а может это один и тодже
<UserCHupakabra[w> как это сделать? можно поподробнее?
<SergeyIT> UserCHupakabra[w, в апдейт менеджере - выбрать установки - и там на 1 странице - откуда качать выбрать основной сервер
<UserCHupakabra[w> спасибо, нашел
<UserCHupakabra[w> Спасибо большое, заработало всё)
<SergeyIT> andrex, на форуме с тем же вопросом народ был )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ты хоть ответил там? а то чёто все сюда бегут)
<SergeyIT> andrex, чего то поломали на зеркале ру... там другие отвечали
<andrex> значит надо пост найти и слать их туда
<SergeyIT> сюда бегут те, кто поиском не пользуется )
 * andrex протелепатил SergeyIT )
<SergeyIT> проще боту это поручить
<andrex> боту смысла нет, ведь не навсегда это у них
<SergeyIT> часто
<andrex> ну я единственное чё часто видел у них это падения, но последне время я их сервак не юзаю
<andrex> опы придут может и запишут в бота
<SergeyIT> не - они ленивые )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну меня бот вабще пошлёт курить, такшто надо опов подкупать, убеждать в необходимости и полезности данного действа, а иначе не прокатит
<SergeyIT> andrex, пришел главный бот, может его попросим?
<andrex> )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну попробуй, но если что меня тут нету)
<SergeyIT> вот так всегда )
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну я просто не хочю чтобы его всплеск эмоций на меня перешол
<skai-falkorr> я уже года 3,5 не юзаю зеркала тындекса
<skai-falkorr> скорость никакая по сравнению с майн серверами.иногда отстают в версиях.падают
<skai-falkorr> ты потерял сто рублей? там же было сто рублей на сто рублей (С)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/22/Chuck_Norris_Approves.gif
<andrex> go8765: иди чини свой диалап, разлетался тут
<skai-falkorr> andrex: да что ты знаешь о диалапе
 * SergeyIT не знает ничего о диалапе и радуется
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а я помню адсл по 64кбит
<skai-falkorr> эт был ужас
<skai-falkorr> пару дней качать кино на 700 метров
<skai-falkorr> эт теперь я 10 гигов за ночь на 3жи модеме выкачиваю спокойно
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, у нас помню максимум 32к было когда-то
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, но и кино тогда не было )
<skai-falkorr> да ладно.а диски 64 фильма в одном?
<andrex> скорее фильм на 600 дискетах
<skai-falkorr> а я помню принца персии на 5дюймовках
<andrex> я тоже
<go8765> andrex: это я 4ую сотню метров докачиваю)
<skai-falkorr> и какое то рпг с драконами на тех же 5дюймах
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, в 93 году
<andrex> помню ещё ф1 гонки на 2,25 дискете
<andrex> точнее 5,25
<andrex> очипятался
<SergeyIT> andrex, а я и сейчас могу поставить, только найти в шкафу надо дискету и включить 286 машинку )
<andrex> и 286 у меня есть, я даже лет 6 назад пользовался таким как основным компом, потом надоело
<skai-falkorr> а я еще помню спектрум с кассетами:)
 * skai-falkorr объявляет пипихономерки тред
<skai-falkorr> так скать у кого древнее и слабее был шмекель:)
<andrex> не древнее 286 у мну небыло но касетный комп какойто валялся, но не работал
<skai-falkorr> andrex: эт называется спектрум
<skai-falkorr> в основном
<skai-falkorr> есть кто кто с перфокартами работал?
<skai-falkorr> или на МК программировал?
<SergeyIT> я
<SergeyIT> и с перфолентой
<skai-falkorr> вооот
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: объявляется победителем в нашем пипихономерки треде
<SergeyIT> и загрузчик кнопочками набирал
<SergeyIT> тогда другого не было (
<skai-falkorr> ну т небось и 70х годов выпуска сам
<SergeyIT> из института )
<skai-falkorr> что из института?
<skai-falkorr> ааааа
<skai-falkorr> так ты 50х годов производства?
<SergeyIT> да
<skai-falkorr> 60х
<skai-falkorr> ну гдет в той степи
<chapt> в институте на контроллере программировали, на кнопочках команды набирали
<SergeyIT> chapt:  это и хорошо, хоть знаешь как процессор работает
<dmay> чочо у вас тут?
<dmay> старпер пати?
<skai-falkorr> агай
<skai-falkorr> давай расскажи нм, как ты на мсдн 3.11 скачивал
<dmay> i saw amiga and spectrum ZX, i'm Ъ
<dmay> кстате
<skai-falkorr> и че?
<skai-falkorr> эт уже не достижение в нашем пантеоне
<dmay> ни, 3.11 у меня недоступна (
<dmay> а вот 3.11 workgroup вполне :3
<dmay> калякание карандашами на перфокартах за работу с ними канает? ^__^
<dmay> а ещё их них самолетики средней какашности получались...
<baronos> хола хола)
<Anton2d> смол оффтопик. Чем сата3 отличается от сата2, есть ли обратная совместимость ?
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, ты уточни про совместимость, сата2 диск в сата3 интерфейс или сата3 диск в сата2 интерфейс. Это может ведь отличаться...
<Anton2d> сата3 диск впиндюрить в контроллер сата2, что будет ?
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, задался таким же вопросом, когда диск купил, а интерфейс у меня сата2 - но вставил, заработало (только вот не посмотрел диск какой)
<chapt> правда совершенно непонятно зачем жестким (винчестерам) режим сата 3 нужен, им сата 2 с головой хватит, а если по честному то и просто сата хватит
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, посмотрел, диск сата2 оказывается )
<andrex> да они тока скоростью отличаются но на сата 3 сата 2 робит наоборот незнаю)
<andrex> Вaш бpaузep oбнapужил, чтo Baш кoмпьютep заражен вирусами, ужастокакой))
<skai-falkorr> andrex: осиль адблок и харе лазить по тупым варезникам на юкозе.
<scogra> у меня ssd диск с сата-3 разъемом не пошел на компе, хотя ОС на нее поставилась нормально. а потом - перестала видеться
<andrex> skai-falkorr: ну по варезникам не лажу, а в гугле чёнибудь ищеш открывается траница в след за ней ещё штук пять с такой фигнёй, адблок стоит но он тока контент на сайте блочит а чтоб весь сай закрыть запариваешся мышкой шурудить
<andrex> ну в принципе там можно фильтры свои втыкать
<skai-falkorr> ты фиьтры то подключил?а то по дефолту ниче и не включено
<Chupakabra[web]>  У Меня проблема - при установке wine через synaptic выдаёт ошибку E: Method has died unexpectedly! E: Порождённый процесс вернул код ошибки (100) E: Метод /usr/lib/apt/methods/ запустился не корректно E: Method has died unexpectedly! E: Порождённый процесс вернул код ошибки (100) E: Мето
<andrex> нет) вот я ссзб
<skai-falkorr> Chupakabra[web]: ты как этого добился?
<Chupakabra[web]> skai-falkorr в смысле?
<Chupakabra[web]> я переписал список репозиториев и ключи.
<Chupakabra[web]> с сайта, где генерируется данный список
<Chupakabra[web]> один человек на форуме исправил, в файле /etc/apt/sources.list в адресах репо не указан протокол http.      .... у меня всё вроде указано
<SergeyIT> Chupakabra[web], а старый список сохранил ?
<Chupakabra[web]> нет
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<Chupakabra[web]> эт чё значит?
<baronos> а там рядом не создался файл sources.list~ ?
<baronos> скрытый он должен быть
<Chupakabra[web]> есть такой
<baronos> это старый твой до редактирования
<Chupakabra[web]> его надо сделать, да?
<baronos> тот можешь удалить или перенести, а у этого просто убери Ё
<baronos> ~
<Chupakabra[web]> хорошо, сейчас попробую
<baronos> потом sudo apt-get update сделай
<SergeyIT> baronos, эт осработает, если он только 1 раз сайвил файл
<andrex> ан нет, включил всётаки, но всёравно проскакивает гадость, надо ещё каких нибудь нарыть...
<baronos> SergeyIT: угу))
<baronos> Chupakabra[web]: или сгенерируй себе новый sources.list  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Chupakabra[web]> да вот сгенерировал и получилась такая фигня
<Chupakabra[web]> я нашел и вернул старое, а нужно ключи заного прописывать?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> если ты не удалял их
<Chupakabra[web]> да ничего не удалял вроде
<Chupakabra[web]> они же удаляются в центре обновлений?
<andrex> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ -вот это точно надо боту скормить
<Chupakabra[web]> из за этого сайта у меня и начались проблемы)
<andrex> ну чтото нетак делал, руки крюки вобщем)
<Chupakabra[web]> не отрицаю
<Chupakabra[web]> ну извините конечно, но я только 3 день с убунтой знаком... мне простительно
<SergeyIT> Chupakabra[web], я за 4 года ни разу сорслист не генерил...
<Chupakabra[web]> а вот мне хватило ума)))
<skai-falkorr> !faq | Chupakabra[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Chupakabra[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<SergeyIT> главное - зачем?
<skai-falkorr> прочти сначала, потом копайся
<baronos> если поменять сервер обновления, он сам не сгенирит сорс лист под сервер?
<andrex> baronos: сломай сорслист и попробуй)
<baronos> ща проверю)
<baronos> как его сломать можно, просто очистить? я просто ума не приложу как сломать его)
<Chupakabra[web]> Ошибка осталась
<baronos> какая убунту у тебя?
<Chupakabra[web]> 11.10
<baronos> синаптик откуда взял?
<skai-falkorr> ессесно
<skai-falkorr> эт не ошибка сурслиста
<Chupakabra[web]> скачал через терминал
<skai-falkorr> эт у него апт сломан
<andrex> дпкг-реконфигуре апт
<andrex> или апт-утилс или как его там
<gdane> всем привет
<Chupakabra[web]> Как мне лучше всего восстановить исходный файл, что бы всё работало как было? бэкап может какой или чтонибудь есть такое?
<gdane> никто не тестировал виртуальные видеоочки на работу с той же убунту?
<gdane> или вообще на работу с линукс
<andrex> виртуальные -хм нет
<gdane> вот хочу себе прикупить, вроде говорят vuzix wrap 920 работает
<gdane> но работает как второй монитор
<gdane> там есть такая фигня как osd панель для управления - в том числе для просмотров фильмов в 3-д (через анаглиф походу)
<gdane> но мне он собственно как очки-монитор и нужен
<SergeyIT> Chupakabra[web], переставь ОС, только сначала почитай faq
<andrex> вантузятский чисто способ)
<gdane> )))
<SergeyIT> andrex, у него нет другого выхода, он, думаю, сам не знает, что и с чем сотворил )
<andrex> боже, куда катится этот мир...
<Chupakabra[web]> <SergeyIT> что именно там прочитать?
<SergeyIT> Chupakabra[web], все, что не знаешь
<andrex> Chupakabra[web]: всё, паралельно записывая в блокнотик
<Chupakabra[web]> ну там я не видел, что бы писали "не трогайте ничего своими руками и не меняйте список репозиториев" )
<baronos> при смене сервера не поменял сорс лист(
<andrex> Chupakabra[web]: а тебе персонально нужно говорить, чтоб ты не трогол того, чего не понимаеш?
<Chupakabra[web]> ну...... нет..
<Chupakabra[web]> просто я на форуме видел как тип рассказывал, вот и сделал всё как он
<Chupakabra[web]> Скажите, а можно с диска установочного просто восстановить убунту, без геммороя и переустановок?
<baronos> Проще переставить
<skai-falkorr> http://www.droidnews.ru/htc-desire-mozhno-obnovit-do-ubuntu
<baronos> есть линукс инсталлер в маркете который ставит линукс
<baronos> и там можно выбирать дистр какой ставить, от дебиана 4 и до убунту 11,04 если память не изменяет.
<gdane> ммм а на lg p690 можно поставить?
<gdane> вообще же официально каноникал сказали что к 2014 будет выход убунту для коммуникаторов
<baronos> не забивай мозг установкой убунту на телефон. имхо
<gdane> да вообще мне главное выкинуть последний девайс с виндой, я это сделал с пол года назад купив лг п690
<gdane> с другой стороны не забываем про безопастность - а не получиться ли у андроида как у айфона - что на оси работает некая шпионская прога которая зачем то кудато отправляет сообщения
<gdane> меня вот что беспокоит
<baronos> гугл и так шпионит и знает твое местоположение, по номеру телефона, по gps и так далее. ставь циаген мод прошивку. всё, это не по теме канала, так что завязываем.
<sharikoff> http://www.spamcop.net/bl.shtml?209.85.214.48
<sharikoff> чей адрес? 209.85.214.48
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> точно не мой у мну в 200 не выдаются
<sharikoff> а войс чо говорит?
<sharikoff> а войс говорит что он гугловский
<sharikoff> Service unavailable; Client host [209.85.214.48] blocked using bl.spamcop.net
<sharikoff> вот такая вот фигня понимаешь..
<andrex> мдя
<artus> sharikoff, ping
<User858[web]> help
<himik> посоветуйте текстовый редактор с gui под gnome желательно
<himik> чтоб кодировки разные понимал
<artus> гедит же )
<baronos> гедит 3,2,1 и выше просто чудо и няшка)
<dmay> чот я только счас осознал что wpf на директх работает, а не вин32/гди -_-
<dmay> himik: гедит либо кейт
<dmay> ну либо н++ под вайном, ога :3
<himik> а как заставить gedit покзывать 1251?
<dmay> а вообще, если хочется Ъ, то гуевый емакс 8]
<skai-falkorr> ааааааа
<skai-falkorr> афигенно
<himik> )
<artus> himik, а загуглить gedit cp1251 не ?
<dmay> а в менюшках порыться?
<skai-falkorr> поставь плагин смены кодировки на лету
<skai-falkorr> кто советовал липучку посмотреть?
<dmay> алсо, цп12хх уже даже в оффтопике почти никто не пользуется :/
<skai-falkorr> ааафигенное кино:)
<himik> в менюшках нет
<baronos> я
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я советовал
<dmay> чочо? skai-falkorr: baronos: чего за фильм?
<skai-falkorr> он обуренный:)
<baronos> dmay: липучка)))
<skai-falkorr> я ржал от души:)
<skai-falkorr> да и концовка нежданчик:)
<dmay> давай не спойлери тут
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я просто со смеху умер когда он горелку включил чтоб дверь вскрыть))
<skai-falkorr> дык качай
<himik> skai-falkorr: спасибо за подсказку!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: шшш.спойлер алерт
<skai-falkorr> а то наш домашний вендовозик будет зол и неполиткорректен:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну у меня пока не настолько мегаинтернет, чтоб полтора гб за пять секунд слить
<baronos> skai-falkorr: если через дебки ядро не встало, то тогда компилить остаётся?)
<artus> skai-falkorr, хее, досмотрел таки? )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: че?
<skai-falkorr> artus: да вспомнил, что закачал
<skai-falkorr> врубил
<skai-falkorr> и уржался:)
<artus> я ж говорил те вчера )
<dmay> ладно, ладно, обсуждайте, я отвернусь
<baronos> skai-falkorr: решил я установить ядро, скачал 3 deb файла ядра. но после ребута фиг, удалил ядро.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты онлайн смотри.вон артус сцылошко давал
<skai-falkorr> baronos: что за фиг?нет в грубе или не работает?те три файла скачал?а то там же есть pae версия и обычная
<dmay> данунафиг, у меня ещё терабайт диска свободный )
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну по твоей статье делал, только скачал 3,2,1 ядро, при загрузке ОС, он вообщем не адекватный, комбинации клав. не работали. там очень резко я даж прочитать не успевал что шло на экране)
<skai-falkorr> я тя спрашиваю какие файлы скачал.то что ты делал по статье - не значит, что ты был внимателен
 * baronos качает сорцы ядра
<baronos> skai-falkorr: под 64 архит all.deb headers  и image
<skai-falkorr> два хидера и имаж
<skai-falkorr> два
<skai-falkorr> хидера
<skai-falkorr> и имаж
<skai-falkorr> итого три файла
<skai-falkorr> какие ты скачал.точные имена дай
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803072/
<skai-falkorr> ну шож. сча скачаю проверю 3.2.1 ядро как собрали. 3.2.0 работает отлично кстать
<baronos> я проверил на бубне 12,04 на 11,10 и д7 (первые два были на виртуалках если это важно)
<skai-falkorr> ну виртуалки то кто знает
<skai-falkorr> а д7 либсы может старые ошенно.хотяяяя...
<skai-falkorr> не. не в либсах дело
<baronos> ну сам факт что везже один и тотже эффект
<skai-falkorr> до сих пор помню цитатку про маленькую пищащую либсу
<skai-falkorr> скоро зимаство
<skai-falkorr> все готовы к празднику?
<skai-falkorr> кстать кто в майнкрафт играет?
<baronos> кстати со старым новым годом всех)
<skai-falkorr> бойан
<skai-falkorr> старая новость:)про старый новый год. она устарела еще со смены календаря
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, майнкрафт я стер нафиг от греха по дальше. Ибо подсаживался на онлайн, месяц играл. Потом понял что я занимаюсь тупой фигнёй и просто прожигаю время.
<Anton2d> Стёр, больше не ставил.
<Anton2d> вроде долбаные квадратьные кубики, а затянуть могут, ого-го, опасно. Удаляй пока не поздно.
<skai-falkorr> от надо было инету упасть за секунду до того, как докачал файл
<skai-falkorr> я в ребут
<skai-falkorr> [202][falkorr.Drakia: /home/falkorr]$ uname -r
<skai-falkorr> 3.2.1-030201-generic
<skai-falkorr> baronos: умвр.попробуй не в виртуалке
<baronos> хмм, ща на бубне проверю реальной тогда
<dmay> ничонипонял. у меня на руках ест дллка, про которую всемогущий гугель ничего не знает о_о
<dmay> *есть
<skai-falkorr> а неча писать всяку хадасть
<dmay> это не я писал, это один хороший индус писал
<dmay> но судя по всему это не его либа, а ещё откуда то утащенная. а откуда - нипанятна
<dmay> TextCoreControl.dll
<dmay> никто ничего про неё не знает
<artus> dmay, изыди неверный)
<dmay> artus: не ну ГУГЕЛЬ ничего не знает же. вот когда ты последний раз ничего не мог найти в гугле?
<artus> dmay, ну переименуй в че нить ) гугель ее узнает сразу )
<dmay> юмористы.... а я её хочу в свой проектик засунуть, а вдруг она под гпл? (
<dmay> индусы они такие, они не побоятся
<gPaKoH4uK> dmay: дык в dll вроде в себе что-то об авторе содержит
<dmay> в этой стоит Copyright MS 2011, но это VS по дефолту так указывает, так что ни о чем не говорит...
<gPaKoH4uK> хы, какой VS мудрый :D
<dmay> ещё и свн обновился... что за день...
<gPaKoH4uK> пятница 13 :D
<dmay> ох ты ж, а действительно ведь о_о
 * dmay ушёл кидать черных котов под лестницу через правое плечо
 * baronos срестив пальцы ждет конца сборки ядра
<gPaKoH4uK> baronos: та это вам не многа ядер ксеона - 10-15 мин и ядро собранно
<baronos> gPaKoH4uK: да у меня уже нервоз идет, но пока собирается еще)
<baronos> Linux baronos 3.2.0 #1 SMP Fri Jan 13 20:22:38 MSK 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux ставил правда 3,2,1 но показывает 3,2,0
<baronos> что у нас отвечает за автоматическую настройку времнени через инет?
<baronos> пакет, либа и всё такое. tzdata?
<skai-falkorr> ntpdate
<baronos> спс)
<User197[web]> Охайо, граждане.
<Trolleum> Нужна помощь. Кто настраивал erlyvideo?
<Trolleum> Ёрли со стандартным подредактированным конфигом не забирает rtsp с камеры Beward BD4070.
<Trolleum> Если кто сможет помочь - помогите >_<
<Trolleum> формат потока - h264
<artus> Trolleum, http://dev.erlyvideo.org/projects/erlyvideo/boards/2 не ?
<nexxxt> ку
<Trolleum> Тыкался. Пробовал разные "чужие" конфиги - не помогло.
<artus> Trolleum, а темку создать не ?
<Trolleum> такое ощущение, что ерли просто не видит камеры (она, увы, со свежей прошивкой)
<artus> Trolleum, а система вообще камеру видит то?
<Trolleum> Система камеру видит, на вебку заходит, vlc поток забирает моментально
<artus> ну значит на форум писать, если камера в системе видится
<Trolleum> формат запроса: rtsp://алрес камеры:порт/h264
<Trolleum> эхехе...
<Trolleum> Спасибо
<Trolleum> Попробую в понедельник на форум отписать(
<Trolleum> Там под h264 сторонние кодеки не надо ставить?
<Trolleum> я просто со стриминговым сервером впервые ковыряюсь... Все поставлено на свежепоставленную 11.10 х64
<artus> зачем ? ))) если строиш сервер то строй на 10.04 а не на недо 11.10
<artus> *.10 вообще каакие то загадочные )
<Trolleum> >_<
<Trolleum> Попробую рядом 10.04 поставить и объяснить все это дело насяльнику, которы требует самые свежие версии...
<artus> Trolleum, свежие версии чего?
<Trolleum> всего =\
<Trolleum> включая СО
<Trolleum> ОС*
<artus> Trolleum, обясни начальнику что 10.04 lts и там и так самые свежие версии )
<Trolleum> Не прокатит) Эта зараза пошарилась по инету и объявила свою волю на установку 11.10)
<artus> умственно отсталый, че )
<Trolleum> увы)
<artus> Trolleum, даай ему почитать абзац про лтс
<Trolleum> попробую) с дикой надеждой, что сработает)
<Trolleum> Еще раз спасибо) поползу копаться дальше и попробую потыкаться в mjpeg... А вдруг?..))
<baronos> artus: один из нестабильных д7 http://i.min.us/iIWx7Aq1gCk6h.png осталось нестабильный гном 3,3,3 скомпилить и усё)
<GarricK_> Здрасти)
<shenmue> надо так
<shenmue> всем ПЫЩ
<baronos> тыщ
<GarricK_> Пыщ!
<andrex> Да не правильно это всё, кому понравиться если к нему домой заваливается ктото, и пыщкает, нужно постучаться и вежливо поздароваться
<aleksei`> всем привет
<andrex> дароф
<himik> бдыщь
<dmay> skai-falkorr: artus: baronos: не, киношка ничотак, позитивчик, но чего вы такого в концовке то нашли?
<dmay> вот если-б главным злодеем негритянка оказалась, тогда-б ещё забавненько было
<baronos> dmay: позитивчик)
<dmay> а так б-м обычный градус непредсказуемости...
<dmay> ну ет да, ет не отнимешь )
<Lex_S> чё за киношка?)
<baronos> Липучка
<Lex_S> а, не смарел
<SergeyIT> baronos, первый раз апгрейд упал (из-за пакета либреофиса) - не апгрейдил больше 2-х недель
 * baronos начал смотреть фильм лучшая жизнь
<baronos> SergeyIT: ок, я правда туда еще не заходил))
<shenmue> ты теккен посмотри
<shenmue> оО
<SergeyIT> baronos, апгрейдить надо постоянно, а то такие накладки неизбежны.
<baronos> SergeyIT: правда я поставил дрова 295,09 и ядро 3,2,1 (но пишет унаме -а 3,2,0 #1) )))эт я про д7 ;)
<baronos> shenmue: кстати ты мульт wakfu посмотри ;)
<dmay> shenmue: ниппонское бездушное "всех убью один останусь" же :/
<dmay> вы давайте, давайте, кидайте названия, я их сразу в рутрекер копипащу :3
<Lex_S> дежа вю
<shenmue> зоопарк
<dmay> онеме везде
<dmay> дежа вю смотрел, зоопарк это группа такая и не надо тут )
<shenmue> из последнего то Супер8 и три части Девушка с татуировкой дракона.
<SergeyIT> dmay, тетка чарлея
<vik23> ребят, слетает галка "мобильная связь" в нетворк манагере после перезагрузки. как сделать чтобы не слетала?
<dmay> SergeyIT: не, я конечно понимаю, олдфаг, всё такое, но не настолько же )
<SergeyIT> dmay, а что? Хороший фильм
<dmay> так ето-ж "здраствуйте, я ваша тетя" же о_о
<andrex> vik23: нет нм нет галки нет проблем)
<dmay> не, то, что экранезировали в союзе в 60-70 пересматривать в других экранизациях смысла нет
<vik23> andre, нет компа нет проблем?
<dmay> vik23: кстати, тоже хороший вариант
<shenmue> компьютер был создан для решения проблем которых не было до него
<SergeyIT> dmay, нет - это английский 1936 года
<dmay> SergeyIT: ага. а в основе то-же самое лежит
<SergeyIT> dmay, не совсем - после него "тетя" - не то
<SergeyIT> dmay, я его смотрел, когда нашей тети еще и в проекте не было
<skai-falkorr> а я вон смотрю как эл и юз проходят спеллбоунд кейв в майнкрафте
<Escsun> skai-falkorr, Ъ)
<nolka> привет всем :)
<nolka> есть пэхапэшники здесь? :D
<dmay> нет, всех перебанили
<Kuloto> только питонщики)
<nolka> не могу найти канал русскоговорящих поэапэшников что-то :(
<nolka> привет питонщикам!)
<Kuloto> привет
<dmay> а питонщиков ещё что, не всех? о_о
<nolka> не всех
<nolka> как минимум меня :D
<dmay> нипарядак
<nolka> раньше канал был #php-ru, то-ли #ru-php, но там никого нет...
<SergeyIT> php умер
<Kuloto> )))
<Kuloto> зато есть нерусский
<go8765> есть для убунты какая-то более детальная настройка внешнего вида? кроме gnome-appearance-properties ? и желательно гуй а не гконф...
<shenmue> для гнома  гконф
<shenmue> еще тут вчера макофил один вот это http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png предлагал
<baronos> dconf\gnome-tweak-tool или для юнити tweak'и всякие
<shenmue> ну это для гном 2 няшнэ
<baronos> шрифты для г3 поменять не трудно. также шрифты можно и для гтк3 поменять через tweak-tool
<shenmue> кстати шрифт убунту ничо так
<nolka> блин, как это unity может нравиться?
<nolka> это такое убожество...
<nolka> shenmue, +1
<nolka> тоже нравятся
<shenmue> либо гш либо юнити .... если гном
<baronos> гнома больше нет, есть теперь тригном)
<skai-falkorr> nolka: юнити удобней гш и кед
<nolka> чем удобнее?)
<skai-falkorr> а про убожество говорят ниасиляторы, котоыре запустилои, испугались и давай писать о том, как все плохо и пугает их неизвестностью
<shenmue> по крайне мере юнити более настраиваемый
<skai-falkorr> консерваторы is soo консерваторы
<baronos> конечно ставя гш на убунту, будешь с ним игратся по настройке.
<nolka> где он более настраиваемый? :
<shenmue> нигде
<shenmue> гш в любом дистре одинаково выглядет у всех
<baronos> его настраивать не надо, его запустил и он работает в отличии от других ДЕ
<nolka> можно сделать так, чтобы заголовки программ оставались в окошках программ, а не уезжали вверхнюю панель, как в маке?
<shenmue> эм... разрешаю
<nolka> можно ли в верхнюю панель свои кнопки добавлять?)
<skai-falkorr> nolka: и эт разрешаем
<nolka> а как быстро свернуть окно, находящее за активным окном?)
<shenmue> силой воли
<baronos> можно, установи расширение, и добавляй туда избранные приложения
<skai-falkorr> так же как и вгноме2
<nolka> а если окно за окном активного приложения развернуто во весь экран?
<shenmue> nolka ты вообще о какой de спрашиваешь?
<baronos> прежде чем орать что это Г, нужно поглядеть и понять, что это не гном2 совсем не гном2 это другая ДЕ.
<shenmue> поэтому гном два рулит и педалит
<baronos> расширение поставить и они на верхней панели будет все запущенные приложения
<nolka> я про юнити щас)
<skai-falkorr> в общем сразу поеятно.человек глянул.не попробовал настроить.и побежал писать, что убожество, потому что ыт ниасилил.стыдно должно быть, товарищ
<shenmue> nolka нука красней от стыдобы
<shenmue> и читай тонну манов по дружелюбной оболочке
<baronos> расширения сейчас как конструктор лего, деталей конечно мало, но и при фантазии можно сделать что то приятно, хотя лично меня и так все устраивает
<nolka> skai-falkorr, в гном2 эта операция изначально интуитивно понятна, т.к. заголовок приложения, развернутого во весь экран не исчезает никуда, и достаточно нажать кнопку "закрыть", или "свернуть"
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: зачем тонну манов?достаточно ccsm jnrhsnm b yfcnhjbnm
<shenmue> кс ати расширения в гш еще с друг дружкой не дружат
<nolka> а в юнити я упорно не могу понять, как это сделать
<Lex_S> отправьте его на канал генты, там его научат читать прежде чем писать)
<skai-falkorr> nolka: не исчезает, если не поставить расширение
<skai-falkorr> ктото пришел в мой блог по запросу гном 4
<skai-falkorr> кажетсяя украл машину времени
<nolka> а гноме не исчезает и без расширений)
<nolka> ладно, за наводку спасибо)
<baronos> Не сравнивайте гном2 с гном3 это совершенно разные вещи ёмаё сколько можно то
<shenmue> ну я не знаю чем тебя так прет выдвижная прозрачная обоина с кучей иконок
<skai-falkorr> baronos: шшш. эт ж ниасилятор обыкновенный. не пытайся его учить. бесполезно. все равно ни читать, ни пробовать не станет
<shenmue> причем тормозит каждый раз пока все значки прогрузятся
<baronos> skai-falkorr: +1
<nolka> гном2 клевый)
<shenmue> дыа
<nolka> гном 3 из коробки тоже не удобный)
<nolka> и этот даш его тоже ацтой)
 * baronos сейчас на нвидиа дровах 295,09 ядро 3,2. И тем более дистр которого по сути нет. и работает наипрекрасно.
<shenmue> baronos кстати возможность есть убрать пунтк из даша "Всё" ?
<baronos> shenmue: зачем?
<shenmue> ну первое. пока загрузятся все значки это напрягает. второе каждый раз искать в этом хламе нужное - бредово. третье. хотя бы было бы запоминание последнего пунтка меню
<shenmue> а так мне влево верх двигать мышь - потом направо что бы включить нужную сортировку - потом на середину что бы промомтать значки - потом на значек
<baronos> через alacarte почистил меню и всё, поставил даш-фикс расширение + джорнал, и панель избранного расти не будет, через контекстное меню управлять http://i.min.us/itz83J6CylrPm.png
<shenmue> в гном2 - клик меню - двигай мышку чуток вниз на меню и чуток вправо что бы выбрать прогу
<shenmue> я се поставил гном док. думал поможет. но если в алакарт убрать меню то и в доке пропадает
<baronos> мышью почти не пользуюсь, установил ru-en расширение для поиска, нажал "super" и там по первым двум буквам нашел приложение без тормозов быстрее чем миниатюрные букавки и строки меню гном 2
<shenmue> ну у меня капфер стоит
<shenmue> и кстати ты на спор о гш не так смотришь то. тут вопрос другой. чем он лучше своего предшественника.
 * SergeyIT к юнити уже привык
<skrishi> всем привет
<baronos> я и показываю что работать с ним быстрее стало чем с гном 2
<shenmue> ну вообще сторонние программы не в счет
<shenmue> скажем для блокнота писать расширение что бы он текст понимал этож черти что
<baronos> в чем проблема поиска программ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6XP-IPciRI&feature=youtu.be ?? вы в г2 дольше искать будет
<shenmue> вообщем ждем. надеемся что гш допилят до того как гном2 окончательно покинет нас
<m3v> ещё бы на unity drag-n-drop работало для файлов... было бы ещё веселее
<shenmue> кстати. меж прочим не юзабельно это с точки зрения обычного пользователя
<shenmue> нужно знать название всех программ которые юзаешь.
<Lex_S> чота аж захотелось ваш гном поставить)
<Lex_S> ток некайф систему засирать
<Lex_S> нада будет с лайва пощупать
<shenmue> ставь через тэг аптитьюда
<Lex_S> не
<Lex_S> у меня гента)
<shenmue> ссзб
<shenmue> ставь аптитюд тебе говорят
<Lex_S> ))))
<baronos> ну а гуглить одно удовольствие http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsJga_Ktoxg&feature=youtu.be ;D
<shenmue> да ладно тебе заливать то =)
<baronos> уахаха))
<shenmue> уже само по себе название расширения "прожка для поиска установленных приложений" говорит о многом
<shenmue> странно что такое не особо юзалось то в гном 2
<baronos> расширения развиваюстся, и многие из них будут встроены в релиз 3,4. И сайт расширений переведут в режим стабле, замутят установку и для webkit браузеров. так что не гоните на гном3, просто вы не понимаете его :(
<m3v> ой извиняюсь, drag-n-drop для файлов на unity работает, нужно только что бы ничего развёрнутого не было. Допилить бы, что бы при поднесении файла к unity панелька появлялась, а? Что б быстренько в libre, gedit и т.д. кидать.
<shenmue> baronos я понимаю куда они клонят. но ждать конечного результата пока что долго
<baronos> shenmue: ))
<SergeyIT> shenmue, конечный результат - это гном3капец?
<baronos> потом будет гном4 с выходом гтк4)))
<pooler_> привет всем
<pooler_> что делать?
<baronos> !q pooler_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q pooler_'
<baronos> !q | pooler_
<ubuntuhelp> pooler_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<yurau> оо это хорошая инструкция
<markmx> итак :) у меня есть файл например такой "file test.txt" задача переименовать его так, чтобы слово test стало с большой буквы, как?
<markmx> допустим таких файлов 347 тысяч
<markmx> итак погнали
<yurau> markmx: на php или на perl`е прогу напиши
<markmx> может еще ключи от квартиры отдать где деньги лежат? :)))
<yurau> удобно и мощьно
<markmx> нет уж, писать будем на шелле
<markmx> счас напишем
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят, такая проблема. Стоит юнити. Ковырялся в темах,  потом скачал убунту твик, зашёл в очистку системы, удалил то, что программа посчитала старым, и я удалил. Теперь у меня не грузится граф. оболочка. Точнее только картинка декстопная, теÑ
<artus> !255 | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<yurau> artus: а какой не кривой?
<artus> weechat же
<Lex_S> пиджин всё ещё относится к кривым irc-клиентам?)
<Lex_S> а, вичат
<artus> или любой другой который емеет резать мессаги
<baronos> вичат лучший)
<HarryShprottey> Не грузится ничего, при попытке написать unity в терминале пишет - http://paste.pro/5140134
<artus> *у
<go8765> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<HarryShprottey> !utf-8
<artus> go8765, причем тут утф?
<skrishi> он наверное себе ссылку кинул )
<HarryShprottey> тест
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> HarryShprottey, невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога , ну и ?
<yurau> HarryShprottey: там же написано. попробуй компиз переставить
<artus> а так же не найден и тд )
<baronos> компиз рестартонуть, + можно попробовать перезапустить с отключенными плагинами
<HarryShprottey> почему со мной ubuntuhelp разговаривает? =\
<yurau> HarryShprottey: он умный
<go8765> artus: а при том что я не знал что это)
<HarryShprottey> это же бот или нет?
<artus> go8765, дык выше ж ответили ) делай поправку на свои лаги )
<HarryShprottey> и да, как переставить compiz? А то я не могу в бразуер зайти
<artus> HarryShprottey, это глюк )
<yurau> HarryShprottey: кто его знает :)
<artus> HarryShprottey, а зачем ты его ломал? )
<HarryShprottey> сам сломался:D
<artus> в юнити компиз работает только из коробки) если поломал, начинаются пляски )
<artus> HarryShprottey, не ври, нефиг было кубик включать)
<baronos> sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz или aptitude reinstall compiz не?
<HarryShprottey> artus, какой такой кубик?
<artus> круглый, из треугольников )
<yurau> HarryShprottey: долго объяснять
<go8765> artus: что значит - делай поправку на свои лаги? я всё вижу с задержкой в 41 секунду)
<baronos> запусти отключенными плагинами если надо в compiz --help-all погляди как
<artus> go8765, ну вот прочти вслух фразу - делай поправку на свои лаги
<yurau> HarryShprottey: попробуй нажать одновременно ctrl+alt+f1
<artus> а потом вспомни про 41 секунду и прими меры )
<HarryShprottey> блин, что могло сломать компиз? В убунту твике, в отчистке системы удалил то, что предложила мне программа
<go8765> HarryShprottey: попробую что-то более стабильное. openbox например
<artus> go8765, за 40 то секунд можно и нить разговора успаеть потерять)
<yurau> HarryShprottey: войди со своим логином и переустанови компиз
<yurau> go8765: пусть все снесет поставит заново. так быстрее
<artus> вот так надо решать проблемы) проще выйти чем тут чего то с компизом решить)
<artus> yurau, дааа, виндовсссс )))
<HarryShprottey> мда, нажал я alt+ cntrl + f1
<HarryShprottey> зависло всё на чёрном экране, пришлось перезагрузить
<shenmue> и чо? оО
<HarryShprottey> unity по прежнему не запускается
<shenmue> хм... а что убунту твик то предлаег удалить то?
<HarryShprottey> уже ничего не предлагает))) допредлагался)
<shenmue> а ну да. он мне все ядра удалил. даже текущее
<HarryShprottey> пишет ваша система чиста, как кожа младенца
<HarryShprottey> и да, я какие то старые ядра на 450 мб удалил
<artus> HarryShprottey, извращеенец ))) ctrl+alt+f7 же )))
<HarryShprottey> artus, я тебя не слушаю))
<HarryShprottey> ща опять всё зависнет
<artus> HarryShprottey, а зря)) хотя дело то твое )
<artus> чего оно делает то
<artus> HarryShprottey, это чтоб вернутцо из tty1 в иксы
<artus> HarryShprottey, или ты проверял?
<HarryShprottey> то что я нажму alt+ctrl+ f7 по сути вырубит экран мой
<go8765> artus: я нифига не могу понять что ты имеешь ввиду: какие меры мне принять и что значит - делай поправку на лаги...?
<artus> нет, смотри
<Lex_S> [00:40:50] <HarryShprottey> зависло всё на чёрном экране, пришлось перезагрузить
<Lex_S> это был дос :D
<HarryShprottey> неа
<HarryShprottey> ничего не было
<artus> go8765, тобиш прежде чем бурно реагировать учитывай что за 40 сек вопрос то уже может быть обсосан раз 15ть , посему выжидай в зачаде, не меньше минуты ато и 2х )
<HarryShprottey> compiz --replace норм будет?
<baronos> что сейчас в это ОС, папку на раб столе создать можешь, меню какие то есть?
<baronos> попробуй
<HarryShprottey> папку да, вроде как
<HarryShprottey> но ни перетаскивание окон
<HarryShprottey> ни альт таб
<HarryShprottey> ни сворачивания закрвания ничего нету
<go8765> может - metacity --replace ?
<baronos> орткрой папку иди по пути /ust/share/application
<artus> HarryShprottey, так , смотри, по  alt+ctrl+f1 ты попадаеш в терминал который живет на tty1 , они там вплоть до tty6  живут по дефолту, а вот с 7 и далее у тебя живут иксы, так что в следуйщий раз не спеши на ресет жать
<go8765> может втопку юнити?
<baronos> открой там терминал
<artus> go8765, единственная здравая мысля от тебя )) молодца) поддерживаю :D
<Chupakabra> :-D
<HarryShprottey> блин, чтобы переключаться между юнити и пиджином, приходиться в терминале заного всё вводить
<go8765> ну прям уж единственная
<HarryShprottey> я в той папке
<go8765> я вообще решил не обновляться пока гном2 не вернут
<Chupakabra> Ребят, не подскажите ресурс какой-нибудь , я хочу научится с помощью ubuntu спокойно ходить по сети на предприятии, работать с файлами и процессами
<artus> HarryShprottey, ну ты крууттт )))
<HarryShprottey> угу, что теперь то делать?
<go8765> нафиг мне их ничего не умеющая юнити. она половину гном-панели ели заменяет
<artus> HarryShprottey, научи между де и аськоклиентом переключатцо
<HarryShprottey> де?
<artus> HarryShprottey, окружением робочего стола
<HarryShprottey> не работает у меня это окружения
<artus> HarryShprottey, это как сказать что выбрать , зеленый или холодный ?
<HarryShprottey> я в терминале пишу наутилус, окно пиджина пропадает. Пишу пиджин, Безымянная папкапропадает наутилус
<baronos> HarryShprottey: даблклик на compiz че происходит?
<HarryShprottey> о_о и скроллинг тоже не работает, ща гляну
<artus> аааа, развели панику, у меня моск взрываетцо )
<artus> и еще го плодятцо перед глазами :D
<baronos> artus: это да, у меня параллельно идет кин меняющие реальность))
<shenmue> прикольный кин
<artus> baronos, годный?
<baronos> artus: ну задумка ни че такая))
<shenmue> да посмотри обязательно
<Chupakabra> :-(
<HarryShprottey> 	ничего дабл клик по компизу не даёт
<baronos> artus: мэтт деймон снимаетцо)
<artus> уже смотрю ща
<go87654> HarryShprottey: ты хочешь имеено компиз с юнити себе вернуть?
<artus> как можно по компизу даблклик сделать?
<HarryShprottey> хочу всё обратно вернуть
<artus> переустанавливай :D
<HarryShprottey> нене
<go87654> в юнити вроде муттер был, не? (или это в гном-3)
<HarryShprottey> у нас другие методы
<HarryShprottey> это же не шиндоус
<baronos> HarryShprottey: воо, удали настройки в /home/ компиза
<artus> авось поймеш что компиз это унылое зло )
<HarryShprottey> как это сделать?
<artus> baronos, ты мне что нить такое же драйвовое как и липучка присмотри )
<HarryShprottey> .compiz1 удалить?
<artus> а их там 2 чтоль?
<HarryShprottey> неа
<go87654> а у него стоит щяс компиз вообще?
<HarryShprottey> в терминале пишу компиз, пишет мол запущен
<go87654> а юнити стоит?
<HarryShprottey> compiz
<HarryShprottey> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<HarryShprottey> v@v-1215B-1215B:~$
<baronos> artus: с этим пока напряг((
<HarryShprottey> неа
<HarryShprottey> юнити не запускается
<HarryShprottey> куча ошибок
<artus> а реплейс не юзается?
<go87654> ну так сначала пиши compiz --replace
<baronos> снеси папку компиз в папке ~/.config
<go87654> потом unity
<artus> HarryShprottey, добавь репы с пофикшеным компизом и обновись
<artus> дефолтный вроде как глючный
<go8765> HarryShprottey: начинай хоть что-то делать)
<baronos> аа нее папка компиз в домашней папке .compiz лежит
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5140136 при попытке запустить  unity всё дрыгается, и пишет  тот лог
<go87654> HarryShprottey: sudo apt-get reinstall unity может...
<baronos> aptitude*
<Chupakabra> Ребят, есть кто шарит в сетях?
<go87654> и удалить папку компиза
<HarryShprottey> неверная операция reinstall
<baronos> а с apt-get --reinstall install будет
<shenmue> в компизе плагин юнити включен?
<HarryShprottey> какую папку компиза? В хоум/.compiz1 там папка сессион только
<artus> HarryShprottey, не должно быть никаких .compiz1
<shenmue> вирус оО
<shenmue> Аааааа!
<HarryShprottey> apt-get --reinstall install переустановило якобы юнити
<HarryShprottey> но всё по прежнему
<HarryShprottey> тот же лог
<baronos> воо apt-get install gnome-shell поможет
<shenmue> ненадо
<shenmue> если не уверен то инсталл убунту декстоп
<markmx> итак :) с переименованием так и не добился резщалтов
<markmx> надо чота делать
<shenmue> доставит все что там удалило
<markmx> как то надо пропереименовать файлы
<HarryShprottey> у меня гном шелл не пашет
<artus> и не должен ))
<HarryShprottey> видеокарта радеоновская
<shenmue> ыыы
<HarryShprottey> длин, чо делать поцаны
<artus> у тебя даже инити не работает) каакой те нафиг гш) темболее на вти ) выкинь каку
<artus> *ати
<go8765> HarryShprottey: снёс папку компиза в хоме?
<skrishi> глупые вопросы мона? )
<HarryShprottey> инити не работает по 2ум причинам. Либо убунту твик чото удалил, либо оно само отвалилось когдя я эксперементировал со стандартными темами. Ну там тема окна одна, а тему оформлению - другую. В папке хоум у меня только папка .compiz1
<shenmue> проверить дрова.  проверить включен ли плагин юнити. посмотреть логи апт гета
<HarryShprottey> в который сесси
<SergeyIT> markmx, может rename?
<baronos> инити2д грузится?
<HarryShprottey> ща гляну
<HarryShprottey> но наврятли
<go8765> запусти синаптик- напиши в нём compiz  и посмотри чего не хватает
<skrishi> под линуху есть нормальные не коммерческие распозновалки текста?
<artus> HarryShprottey, да снеси ты нафиг и .compiz1  и ~/.config/
<go8765> то же самое с unity
<artus> наворотил помойку непонятную
<go8765> skrishi: в пдф что-ли?
<HarryShprottey> снёс
<markmx> вот ренейм то и нежуен
<markmx> ток как бы сделать так чтобы было круто?
<markmx> ну чтобы второе слово в имени файла стало с большой буквы
<skrishi> go8765: не, в текст.. в пдф они у меня уже есть
<SergeyIT> markmx, тогда С
<HarryShprottey> в юнити 2д тоже не работает
<skrishi> на читалке не удобно пдфки читать.. нужно в фб2 это кинуть
<HarryShprottey> как и в гноме
<go8765> skrishi: распознавать - всмысле читать, что-ли?
<artus> skrishi, и причем тут распознавание текста ?
<artus> skrishi, http://goo.gl/QFwQm
<HarryShprottey> я удилил конфиг компища
<go8765> HarryShprottey: переустанови с нуля юнити и копзив, удалив все настройки и перезагрузись.
<markmx> теперь перезагруждайся
<HarryShprottey> ок
<skrishi> эм.. ну пдф и дежавю.. это картинки.. а мне нужен текст, что бы слепить фб2
<artus> skrishi, прежде чем задавать дурацкие вопросы научись правильно ставить задачу :D
<artus> skrishi, ну как те сказать, дежавью картинка , пдф не факт
<skrishi> я и сказал, распознование текста )) берём картинку и распознаём текст ))) а как и з джавю и пдф картинки сделать я знаю
<artus> skrishi, http://www.freefileconvert.com/
<artus> skrishi, нафига распознавать текст в пдф если из него можно без разпознавания оный выдрать?
<go8765> skrishi: с чего ты распознавать хочешь - c .jpeg?
<skrishi> artus: спасибо.. щас попробую.. хотя всё что я пробовал онлайн, мне говорило много лестного про меня )
<HarryShprottey> вообщем, при выключении нету стандартного загрузчика(как при включении). Тупо чёрный экран, потом биос окно мелькает, далее чёрный экран(секунды на 2 появляется загрузчик убунту) и всё
<HarryShprottey> юнити также нету
<skrishi> go8765: ну хотя бы из них.. можно с тифа.. можно с ррм.. мне главное что бы на выходе был текстовый файл )
<HarryShprottey> ни сворачивания, не закрытия, ни переключения между окнами нету
<baronos> apt-get install unity
<artus> skrishi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/389181/75818317 удивись внезапно )
<go8765> skrishi: может это подойдёт http://www.online-convert.com/
<HarryShprottey> же установлена самая новая версия unity.
<HarryShprottey> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 4 пакетов не обновлено.
<avas> Всем добрый !!
<avas> А подскажите пожалста где гном хранит файлы настроек пользователя если хто знает ?
<avas> Заранее Спасиба!!!
<artus> avas, ~/.config/
<go8765> HarryShprottey: попробуй metacity --replace
<HarryShprottey> оу
<skrishi> artus: calibre ?
<artus> та да )
<HarryShprottey> начали сворачиватся окна и разворачиватся
<skrishi> go8765: не.. он точно не подойдёт, проверял.. но всёравно спасибо
<shenmue> судороги предсмертные
<artus> skrishi, а дежавью, проще найти в пдф чем родить ежика )
<HarryShprottey> но на верхней панели также ничего нету, и юнити не загружается. Судорожно моргает, и выплювывает ряд ошибок
<go8765> skrishi: да незачто)
<skrishi> artus: дежавю я моку отконвертить в пдф )
<go8765> HarryShprottey: зачём тебе юнити?
<HarryShprottey> а как мне быть?
<skrishi> это работа 10 минут одному скриптику )
<go8765> ставь openbox и наслаждайся жизнью)
<artus> skrishi, ну там получится тупой конферт , без возможности буковки выдрать
<HarryShprottey> что такое openbox?
<avas> artus  Пасиба!!
<Lex_S> !openbox
<ubuntuhelp> Openbox — легковесный менеджер окон. Подробнее тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox . Как заменить !Metacity на Openbox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<artus> skrishi, хотя я не извращался, утверждать не буду )
<artus> avas, да незачто ) ты сегодня самый безпечальный на канале )
<skrishi> ну.. так большенство книжек так в пдф и касунуты в виде картинок...
<skrishi>  =( купил читалку.. лучше бы купил себе книжек =)
<go8765> HarryShprottey: но это в том случае, если готов недельку хотябы почитывать маны
<HarryShprottey> не... пока желательно юнити вернуть
<artus> skrishi, хее))) я читаю на планшетке ) чиитаю фсе до чего дотянутся можно )
<HarryShprottey> а потом можно на другие граф. оболочки переходить
<nolka> знаете, по поводу юнити чо скажу)
<SergeyIT> go8765, а может он некурящий
<avas> artus Ну вот пытаюсь доковырятся почему панельки в гноме пропали :-) Вот и развлекаюсь :-)
<skrishi> artus: ну у меня ПокетБук.. он тоже всё читает, но джвю и пдф не удобно читать очень.. да и нормальных заметок не сделать
<go8765> HarryShprottey: ну переустанови систему и впредь эксперементируй на виртуалках и будь остороже перед тем как что-то меняешь
<HarryShprottey> а kde годная оболочка?
<artus> skrishi, дык этоооо, на хабре же был скрипт для перепаковки для него книжек, с подрезкой и подгоном под размеры экрана
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey: сломать все можно
<go8765> HarryShprottey: если у тебя старый комп- лучше xfce
<HarryShprottey> комп новый
<go8765> но там тоже надо аккуратно. без особых экспериментов
<skrishi> artus: хм.. спасибо, сейчас гляну
<go8765> HarryShprottey: попробуй тогда и то и то
<baronos> HarryShprottey: от рута запусти через терминал юнити
<baronos> ну или компиз
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, 10.04 самая стабильная
<go8765> baronos: у него метасити работает, но он её не хочет использовать
<HarryShprottey> метасити сломалась
<go8765> хотя с чем её использовать по новым то правилам...
<HarryShprottey> и новый лог
<baronos> go8765: метасити и будет работать, там конфликт плагина. надо просто снести настройки и всё
<go8765> HarryShprottey: только что работала же?
<HarryShprottey> запустил юнити от рута
<HarryShprottey> чёто всё мерцало
<baronos> зайди в ~config там есть ubuntu tweak? если да то снеси его
<go8765> HarryShprottey: моё предложения такое - снести юнити, снести компиз. поставить метасити или mutter и поставить xfce-panel ибо гном-панель наверное выпилили гады.
<go8765> и попробуй и впрямь снести папки компиза, и твика
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5140138
<HarryShprottey> baronos я снёс ~config
<baronos> О_о весь что ли?)
<HarryShprottey> fuf
<HarryShprottey> ага
<go8765> гы
<baronos> ну делай релогин посмотрим
<HarryShprottey> я его уже до перезагрузки снёс
<go8765> x`-nj ,scnhj gthtpfuhepftimcz
<go8765> чё-то быстро перезагрузаешься
<go8765> HarryShprottey: а лог метасити
<go8765> покажи
<go8765> как оно поломалось)
<HarryShprottey> как показать то?
<go8765> запусти metacity --replace в консоле
<HarryShprottey> заработало
<go8765> вот ставь себе панельку на выбор
<HarryShprottey> а во, я оказывается не тот конфиг снёс. Тут в папке есть папка компиз-1.  и т.д.
<go8765> пиши в синаптике panel и выбирай по очереди что понравиться
<HarryShprottey> компиз конфиг пустой
<go8765> HarryShprottey: да забудь ты про компиз)
<go8765> jcnfdkzq ct,t vtnfcbnb b gfytkmre rfre.-nj
<go8765> оставляй себе метасити и панельку какую-то
<HarryShprottey> юнити хочется же
<baronos> HarryShprottey: ставь unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places compiz-core unity
<go8765> ну тогда я пас
<HarryShprottey> в синаптике все эти пакеты отмечены что уже стоят
 * go8765 совсем не хочется юнити.... брррр
<skrishi> у каждого своя религия )
<go8765> эт. точно. это то чего мне не хватало в винде всегда )
<Chupakabra> Народ, кто шарит в сетях?? очень нужна ваша помощь
<avas> Chupakabra Ну ты спроси а мы покумекаем :-)
<artus> !ask | Chupakabra
<ubuntuhelp> Chupakabra: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> я тока в социальных сетях прошаренный
<go8765> терминала с шестью окнами. лёгкого вм. и никаких akamai.com)
<Chupakabra> короче на работе сеть и 40 компьютеров на винде, я с буком на убунте хочу научится шариться в сети по компьютером и выполнять различные операции начиная от копирования файлов - до регулирования процессов
<artus> извращенец
<Chupakabra> :D
<Chupakabra> ну почему же
<skrishi> самбу настрой ))
<Chupakabra> хм...... и ?
<skrishi> и будет тебе счастье )
<Chupakabra> через неё я смогу всё это делать?
<HarryShprottey> теперь терминал сломался
<artus> раз хмм, и "и", то не выпендривайся и как остальной планктон сиди в уютненьких окнах )
<skrishi> у меня такаеже ситуация била.. сервак + 10 компов на винде и я с буком на Убу
<HarryShprottey> alt+ctrl + t не рабратет
<artus> Chupakabra, тебе дали конкретную наводку, разжевывать никто ничего не будет) ибо уже разжевано на форуме
<HarryShprottey> artus, что делать?
<Chupakabra> планктон?? а ты смотрю гуру?)
<artus> Chupakabra, да я вообще мимо пробегал )
<artus> HarryShprottey, ну в tty1 он у тебя всеже остался)
<Chupakabra> ну и ненадо...я начинающий юзер, учусь чемуто, а если ты умный такой, то я тебя больше трогать не буду, а то смотрю больно много знаешь
<HarryShprottey> незаходит он туда
<HarryShprottey> я ничего там не вижу
<shenmue> ну надоже моб неудачнник. аое по всему отряду промазал оО
<HarryShprottey> тупо чёрный жкран и ничего не грузится, ничего нету
<artus> Chupakabra, да, много, а чего не знаю узнаю, путем поиска информации, а не туплю в чатиках
<artus> Chupakabra, еще вопросы есть?
<Chupakabra> pnx
<Chupakabra> =)
<skrishi> Chupakabra: если ты хочешь учиться, то для начало нужно мануал прочитать
<HarryShprottey> все горячие клавиши перестали работать(
<HarryShprottey> или почти все
<skrishi> попробовать.. а вот когда мозг забымиться от не получания тогда конкретный вопрос задавать
<artus> @kban Chupakabra 86400 сначала соображалкой учимся думать )) и правила читаем
<HarryShprottey> кстати да. Я через стандарное приложение резервную копию делал. Поможет ли это как-то?
<go87654> HarryShprottey: самый простой вариант - переустановить систему, я думаю
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, а чего ты вообще хочешь?
<HarryShprottey> вернуть всё как было. А то сломалося...
<baronos> переставь ОС
<HarryShprottey> Я б переустановил, да папку /home жалко. Там столько информации
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, а что у тебя стояло?
<HarryShprottey> unity
<SergeyIT> 11.10
<HarryShprottey> да
<SergeyIT> и как ты сломал?
<HarryShprottey> потом убунту твиком сделал отчистку системы. потом минут 10 всё работало. Я выбирал темы, смотрел как выглядят
<artus> HarryShprottey, вот поменьше всяких твиков, и глядиш система живее бы была )
<HarryShprottey> ставил оформление от одной, а значки от другой. Всё это стандартное,  ничего не скачивал не редактировал
<SergeyIT> ссзб - тебе работать или что?
<HarryShprottey> что?
<artus> HarryShprottey, у них бооольшой минус) сломать ими легче легкого, а вот починить - фиг там )
<SergeyIT> 11.10 - сырая
<go8765> HarryShprottey: скопируй хом на внешний жёсткий.
<artus> SergeyIT, не ври ! она не сырая, она уныыылая и стремная
<HarryShprottey> как удалить юнити можно?
<go8765> HarryShprottey: или если есть свободное место создай новый раздел и на  него стовь убунту. лучше судя по всему-хубунту или кде
<SergeyIT> artus, сырая - шаг влево/вправо и падает - на форуме много видел
<go8765> HarryShprottey: в синаптике
<baronos> artus: вот какая еще ДЕ сможет так же удобно наблюдать за окнами? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ow-g9MYQwMs )))))
<artus> SergeyIT, ну сырая она в альфе могла быть) а потом просто родилась унылой и стремной )
<HarryShprottey> а почему у меня горячие клавиши терминала отказали?
<artus> HarryShprottey, дык ты же теряеш пациента)
<HarryShprottey> :D
<artus> сначала отваливается переферия)
<go8765> HarryShprottey: в синаптике кстати может есть и xfce и lubuntu и kde
<HarryShprottey> я в синаптик немогу зайти
<artus> так сказать кислородное голодание мозга и вообще )) а там не далеко и до клинической )
<HarryShprottey> всё перестало работать
<artus> HarryShprottey, и вообще , нарекаю тебя вивисектором )
<HarryShprottey> окно пиджина только
<SergeyIT> artus, ну я в ней не работал, поставил, чтобы на 12.04 перейти. Немного попробовал и уронил юнити...
<go8765> HarryShprottey: tty1-работает?
<HarryShprottey> аль+кнтрл+ф1?
<HarryShprottey> чёрный экран который ничего не даёт
<artus> go8765, оно его пугает до ресетных колик ) тту которое )
<artus> HarryShprottey, он дает просветление разуму )
<go8765> я себе как-то странно представляю систему с только одним окном пиджина работающёй... да ещё и после перезагрузки
<artus> если конечно у тебя на ати с свернутым набекрень фреймбуфером )
<HarryShprottey> что там должно быть? У меня чёрный экран в течение 2 минут. Индикатор жесткого диска перестаёт моргать
<artus> HarryShprottey, в нем надо логинитцо) и рулить)
<Lex_S> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326491126_2385304_403c689fc8.jpeg чтонить похожее на qt есть? плееры на полэкрана и qmmp не предлагать, оно скины winamp3 юзает)
<go8765> HarryShprottey: предложение залогиниться есть там?
<HarryShprottey> неа
<artus> Lex_S, буееее)))
<HarryShprottey> ура, браузер открылся
<Lex_S> ;D
<Lex_S> :D
<artus> Lex_S, что ж вы всякое г то с венды тянете
<HarryShprottey> а не не открылся
<Lex_S> знаю, знаю
<HarryShprottey> о_о окна перетаскиватся начали. Но не системные, а программные
<go8765> HarryShprottey: терминал есть?
<artus> на форточках есть один православный проигрыватель, аполло, остальное ересь школьная )
<HarryShprottey> неа
<go8765> artus: foobar?
<HarryShprottey> теперь есть
<go8765> HarryShprottey: что знасит системные окна? о_О
<skrishi> )
<HarryShprottey> ну наутиловское окно не перетаскивается
<HarryShprottey> а пиджина и хрома перетаскивается
<HarryShprottey> o_o compiz(core) не загружается! вот в чём проблема
<HarryShprottey> как comiz удалить?
<go87654> я начинаю понимать прикол вичата и терминатора. можно не выходя из консоли всё видеть)
<skrishi> artus: долго калибр конвертирует пдфку?
<baronos> apt-get purge compiz
<artus> skrishi, незнаю) не пробовал)
<skrishi> блин.. может спать лечь )
<HarryShprottey> терминал заработал
<skrishi> 6 минут 1% )
<skrishi> Альфред Ахо - Построение и анализ вычислительных алгоритмов 1979 ни у кого нет в фб2? ))
<HarryShprottey> а кто в каком окружении сидит?
<skrishi> юнити )
<HarryShprottey> почему ати не дружит с линуксом(
<Lex_S> всё оно дружит
<HarryShprottey> ну  у меня на свободных драйверах сильно видяха грееться
<HarryShprottey> а на проприетарных в гноме артефакты
<Lex_S> а, на свободных...
<HarryShprottey> сильно греетсься
<Lex_S> у меня на них в кедах артефакты жесть
<HarryShprottey> на каком дистрибутиве "хакеры" сидят?
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> просто любопытно
<go87654> HarryShprottey: попоробуй apt-get install kde-full может понравится
<artus> HarryShprottey, на чееерненьком )
<HarryShprottey> backtrack?
<artus> вот жеш асоциации
<HarryShprottey> artus, что за чёрненький?)
<HarryShprottey> blacktrack&
<HarryShprottey> *
<go87654> консоль
<artus> HarryShprottey, с зелененькими буковками
<HarryShprottey> ясно
<Lex_S> go87654: лучше пусть снаачала на лайвсиди опробует)
<Lex_S> а то поставит и не понравится
<go87654> кде?
<artus> HarryShprottey, или ты про школоло-хакерофф?
<Lex_S> ога
<HarryShprottey> artus, видимо да(
<go87654> ну так там хоть синаптик запустит. и вперёд, что нравится пусть ставит
<go87654> HarryShprottey: ты чего хочешь? простоты и стабильности или наворотов?
<HarryShprottey> и того и того
<HarryShprottey> и чтобы линукс освоить
<HarryShprottey> более менее
<go87654> ну тогда незнаю такого окружения)
<HarryShprottey> с шиндоус слез вроде как. Теперь не могу в нём долго назодится
<HarryShprottey>  блин,  у меня в наутилусе все диски отмонтировались
<skrishi> a apt-get purge <пакет > -f пробовал?
<HarryShprottey> ууу... доломался я
<skrishi> =)
<HarryShprottey> теперь браузер не запускается
<HarryShprottey> ошибку пишет какую то в консоли
<skrishi> нормально .. так и начинаешь по настоящему изучать линух )
<go8765> HarryShprottey: не страдай фигнёй. через это наверное все наканале проходили. первыве пол-годы ты будешь часто переустанавливать систему. так что не парься и или меняй де или переучтанавливай всё. пока у тебя знаний не хватит, что бы быть более осторожный в
<go8765> своих манипуляциях
<shenmue> ничо не трогать и будет работать вечно
<shenmue> точнее до декабря
<HarryShprottey> а в декабре что?
<baronos> !rule | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rule'
<skrishi> кн )
<baronos> !1rule | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<HarryShprottey> понял
<Lex_S> :D
<artus> skrishi, при условии что автообновки отключены )
<Lex_S> ну это да
<Lex_S> пока не сломаешь иксы совсем и не поживёшь пару дней в консоли, не научишься)
<go8765> поэтому я не обновляюсь... гы)
<Lex_S> )))
<HarryShprottey> О, починилось. Диски примонтировались - терминал не запускается
<artus> HarryShprottey, он тебе не нужен) ты им всеравно пользоватцо не умееш )
<go8765> ктонить знает почему квирк при попытке установить тему пишет - Failed to unpack the selected file: Ошибка при открытии исходного файл для чтения
<artus> HarryShprottey, и вообще, повторяю еще раз) бубунта работает только в стоке ) попытка че либо допилить приводит к плачевным результатам )
<skrishi> като странно это себя ведёт.. то встанет то отвиснет ... у меня такое когда на диске остаёться 25 килобайт )
<baronos> у урологу наверно надо, это не нормально "то встанет то отвиснет" :D
<HarryShprottey> :D
<Lex_S> ну так набери df в терминале, может и правда 25кб осталось)
<skrishi> я не про себя.. я про него )))
<HarryShprottey> запустил убунту тви
<HarryShprottey> к
<skrishi> у меня сейчас 600 мегов на диске )).. пока вроде всё пашет )) даже конвертит файлик потихоньку )
<artus> HarryShprottey, да форматни ты уже все и не мучай животинку )
<HarryShprottey> df показывает доступно 35%
<artus> из 100 кб ))
<baronos> с инетом более менее, я перестал держать всё на компе, у меня на 13% хоме занят, и это только всё системное)
<shenmue> блин в джое сели батарейки =(
<shenmue> придется возится с гаджимом
<HarryShprottey> файловая система - 358711036 доступно 35%
<shenmue> где в 2 ночи батарейки надыбать? оО
<HarryShprottey> лан, пожалуй я спать пойду
<HarryShprottey> see you later :)
<go8765> shenmue: есть такие заведения - круглосуточные супмаркеты называюся)
<artus> baronos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/803501/ и прально, нефиг в хомяк гадить)
<shenmue> да но там обычно батарейки и прочее отдельно в киосках
<go8765> shenmue: не знаю что там у вас за супермаркеты, но у нас обычно возле касы продают какие-нить дюраселы)
<artus> shenmue, мышка села? )
<shenmue> джойстик
<baronos> artus: http://paste.debian.net/152182/
<go87654> чё у меня в квирке тема не устанавливается новая?
<shenmue> в tmpfs хорошо впихнуть кэш браузера и все временные файлы
<baronos> go87654: О_о ты чегой такой не постоянный а как же инстанбёрд?)))
<shenmue> надо бы подумать что с гаджимом
<go87654> baronos: я попробовать разные хочу и на лучшем для себя - остановиться. вот вроде konversation норм - но там нельзя отделить ники
<artus> baronos, юзай pydf ) оно как то нагляднее )
<go87654> щяс хочу посмотреть темы квирка, может оно
<baronos> artus: http://paste.debian.net/152184/
<artus> чето как то странно покорежило) ну да ладно )
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803509/ вот чоу ему надо?
<artus> shenmue, бубунта ему надо) минт коряв )
<artus> shenmue, а вообще ты не парся) питон сломан ) так что все пучком )
<skrishi> офигеть )) 32 минуты.. полный вис системы, и нифига не отконвертировал )
<shenmue> aptitude show python интересный вывод
<shenmue> первый раз вижу строчку Повреждает: python-bz2 (< 1.1-8), python-csv (< 1.0-4), python-email (< 2.5.5-3)
<artus> есть такое )
<go87654> artus: у меня paste.ubuntu.com загружается так же быстро. как у тебя какой-то там mail.ru)
<artus> go87654, мгновенно чтоль?
<nolka> Ребяткии :)
<go87654> так что ненадо гнать на диалап. иногда я тоже чувствую скорость интернета)
<artus> go87654, ну ты крут) если у тебя таки пустая страничка быстро грузитцо)
<baronos> shenmue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803511/
<nolka> Кто нибудь имел дело с опенвпн?)
<shenmue> 328 пакетов тянет за собой оО
<artus> go87654, http://ladio.ru/flash/en/index.html# так ощути прелести интернета же )
<artus> !ask | nolka
<ubuntuhelp> nolka: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<go87654> artus: я не пользуюсь такими небезопасными элементами как флэш и скрипты)
<nolka> короче, у меня проблема с маршрутизацией в опенвпн, в логе тоннами пишется сообщение что MULTI: bad source address from client
<artus> go87654, так и скажи что на твоем калькуляторе только на пастебин ходить)
<nolka> на сайте опенвпн прочитал, что это сообщение вываливается, когда опенвпн не знает, как маршрутизировать пакеты с указанного айпишника, и поэтому дропает их
<baronos> artus: музычка там няшная))
<artus> nolka, на ixbt просто заамечательный мануал по опнвпну, и мегатред , в гугле искать по словам openvpn ixbt
<nolka> artus, ок)
<nolka> у меня проблема с написанием правил маршрутизации
<artus> nolka, там очень подробно расписано , и собственно маршруты тоже там есть
<nolka> оке, погуглю щас) спасибо)
<Lex_S> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?content=102362 отличная софтина
<skrishi> "Простая программа, которая делает все хорошо. Парадоксально это работает только в России." *lol
<Lex_S> ога
<shenmue> ы
<Lex_S> чего тока не найдёшь там
<shenmue> это даже версия 1.1
<skrishi> она работает примерно также как портированая ася от майл.ру? пожерает ресурсы системы и нифига не делает? )
<Lex_S> )))
<shenmue> It's really amazing software.
<shenmue> на гтк нет такой?
<melah> q
<shenmue> каменты конечно =)
<gregory5> test
<ubuntuhelp> gregory5, Понг понг понг...
<melah> подскажите как закрыть phpmyadmin через .htaccess ато на форуме какашками закидают чувствую
 * baronos приготовил какашку :D
<skrishi> в гугл в поиск phpmyadmin через .htaccess
<shenmue> слепилл из гш ? =)
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> блин
<baronos> нее, гш няшка)
<skrishi> и так.. пора возвращаться к вопросу
<skrishi> чем распознать текст )
<shenmue> msn это что вообще за сеть?
<skrishi> MS
<shenmue> распознать текст с чего?
<skrishi> с картинки
<skrishi> не переводит мне калибра пдф в аи2
<baronos> skrishi: вариант 100%, грузи виртуалку с виндой и там распознай)
<shenmue> ты не андрюха часом?
<skrishi> фб2
<skrishi> baronos: 1) не кашерно..
<shenmue> xsane. cuneiform и к нему морда yagf
<skrishi> 2) мне теперь ешё мануалы и по винде читатать? )))
<shenmue> вообщем "xsane распознование текста" в сети кучу манов выдает
<baronos> какое кошерно не кошерно, надо сделать если надо делать там где это работает. а не мучатся
<skrishi> shenmue: пробовал.. (как сказать так что бы не забанили?) ... фигня полная.. глючит страшно
<skrishi> baronos: второе важнее наверное )) я винды не знаю совсем )
<siyogi> zdes' tak zhe nel'zja izjasnjat'sja latinicej?
<UNIm95> !rles@siyogi:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rles@siyogi:'
<UNIm95> !rules@siyogi:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rules@siyogi:'
<siyogi> hey is there anybody
<UNIm95> !rules|siyogi
<ubuntuhelp> siyogi: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<siyogi> zachem jeti dobrovol'cy tut nahodjatsya
<siyogi> najdetsja li hot' odna dobraja volja dlja menja
<skrishi> если уж ты начал нам ломать глаза, может ты просто задащь вопрос?
<UNIm95_is_sleepi> иногда мне грустно из-за отсутствия прав админа :'(
<baronos> !ru | siyogi
<ubuntuhelp> siyogi: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<siyogi> I got it
<siyogi> ciao
<baronos> ну а что, в пол четвертого транслит не читабельный)
<skrishi> xsane работает только со сканерами
<baronos> http://old.nabble.com/Releasing-Rhythmbox-2.95-(or-something)-next-weekend-td33103650.html
<baronos> ритмбокс 3 близок))
<skrishi> это музыкальная прога такая?
<baronos> плеер гномовский)
<andrex> раньше в бубунте по умолчанию стоял который
<skrishi> я банше узаю
<andrex> ну а щас там банши
<skrishi> мне он как то больше на душу лёг
<skrishi> артуса нет.. он бы консольный посоветовалб ы)))
<baronos> moc)
<andrex> а мне ни один из этих зверей не понравился
<skrishi> винамп рулит? )
<andrex> неа
<baronos> gget юзал кто? манагер закачек?
<andrex> skrishi: дедбиф
<skrishi> не
<skrishi> ни то не другое не юзал )
<skrishi> OCRFeener буду юзать.. только отстраивать придёться.. он гад русского не понимает ((
<andrex> грин прям предугадывает сплиты)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-14
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> через mcabber  зашел =)
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> OCRFeeder пока самое лучшее что нашёл.. только у него беда с распознованиес научных текстов
<go8765|off> baronos:  и как gget заюзать? собирать самому или через гит как-то?
<go8756> и оно ещё и старое...
<go8756> не думал попробовать... и передумал
<go8756> baronos: ты ищещь доунлоад манагер?
<skrishi> это ты кому?
<skrishi> go8756:  wget самый лучший из них ))
<skrishi> ладно.. всем спасибо за помощь.. кажеться я на дыбал то что хотел, теперь нужно чуть чуть доковырять только
<skrishi> так что я спать.. всем удачи
<go8756> skrishi: ну если говоритьпро консольные-то наверное aria2 всё-таки
<go8756> интересно - успеля или нет)
<go8756> andrex: мне вот в дидбиые не нравиться, что нет библиотеки и оценок(
<go8756> *дидбифе
<go8756> почему когда работает синаптик что-то устанавливает вся система как-то подвисает?
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Fail!
<Chrome5162> !hepl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hepl'
<Chrome5162> !hepp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hepp'
<Chrome5162> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Chrome5162> как настроить USB 3G модем ZTE-MF626 от МТС?Linux отказываеться его видеть...
<Hariec> Около года назад было никак
<Hariec> Сейчас возможно поправили ситуацию
<Hariec> Гугли
<Chrome5162> спс
<Hariec> ДА не за что.
<Chrome5162> а програмы для него вместо стандартного Netwirk Manager ни кто не знает?
<Hariec> NetwokManager )
<Hariec> Сори, показалось что ты написал стандартую софтину
<Chrome5162> я её и написал
<Hariec> У него вшит порт радной программы как у винды
<Hariec> родной*
<Hariec> MobileParner Или как то так
<Chrome5162> а кстати на семёрку не в курсе как запилит ь?
<Hariec> Кого?
<Hariec> Модем?
<Chrome5162> она у меня где то валяеться если хорошенько пошурстеть то найдуу)
<Chrome5162> да
<Hariec> Все модемы имеют виртуализацию CD
<Chrome5162> хех это я знаю
<Hariec> На этой виртуалке и есть весь софт
<Chrome5162> тока я там ни хера кроме Connect Manager не нашёл
<Hariec> А что ты тогда спрашиваешь?
<Chrome5162> он то встал а вот дрова х"й
<Chrome5162> пишет нету
<Chrome5162> и вот иши их теперь
<Hariec> Хм, вроде в нем и есть дрова
<Chrome5162> шас погоди попробую пере подсоеденитьъ
<Anton2d> Собираюсь сделать бэкап всего винта 400Г, на котором много разных разделов. Целевой винт будет 1Тер, с нтфс разделом на котором свободно 420 Г.
<Hariec> На венде он у меня прекрасно работал
<Chrome5162> у мну на XP работает нормально а вот на семёрке капризничает
<Anton2d> такой командой dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M of=/media/huge2/back.img
<Chrome5162> Anton2d я рад за тебя)
<Hariec> Chrome5162: Точно начинаю вспонимать, действительно дрова не написаны под 7
<Anton2d> Файл получится >400 Г. Я балбес ?
<Hariec> В сети есть дрова, ищи!
<Chrome5162> Anton2d зачем же так самокритично
<Anton2d> Ну вмысле я глупость совсем делать собираюсь? Лить через dd на ntfs раздел файл такого объёма
<Hariec> Если ты делал копию раздела то все верно, что еще хочешь?
<Chrome5162> ну нету ни х"уя только три файла autorun.ico autorun.inf b ConnectManagerSetup.exe
<Hariec> Ты в фаил пишешь раздел, какая разника какая ФС
<Chrome5162> кстати
<Hariec> Chrome5162: В сети ищи!
<Chrome5162> понял
<Chrome5162> MobileParner это для хаваи я вспомнил
<Hariec> Я год назад находил, 100% сейчас это решено
<Anton2d> С у четом того что на целевом разделе места почти впритык под бекап и он НТФС, дрова то в убунте нтфсные не очень. Не загнется ли целевой раздел ?
<Hariec> Да ничего с ним не будет
<Hariec> Закончится место остановится
<Chrome5162> мда опять рыскать
<Anton2d> Попробую, запустить, глянуть скорость... боюсь это на ноч надо ставить такое.
<Hariec> Почить файлы бекапа, если есть возможность
<Anton2d> уже... расчистил только до 420 ;(
<Anton2d> винт 400
<Anton2d> всмысле исходный 400
<Hariec> Если долгосрочный бекап, то сожми хоть чуток tar
<Anton2d> временный
<Chrome5162> Hariec благодорю за помошь
<Hariec> Да я ничем не помог )
<Chrome5162> это тубу так кажеться
<Anton2d> боюсь нтфээса, но делать нечего надо пробовать ;)
<Chrome5162> мда боюсь моя мечта исполниться не скороъ
<Chrome5162> поставить KDE
<Hariec> Кеды красота!
<Hariec> Поставил RC2
<Hariec> Летает
<Chrome5162> ага
<Chrome5162> кстати
<Chrome5162> а где их качать то надо я если честно не понял
<Chrome5162> я наверное дурак
<Chrome5162> )
<Hariec> Можешь скачать kubuntu 12.04
<Hariec> Там daily сборки есть
<Chrome5162> уже 12 вышла?
<Hariec> Можешь подкинуть репу с ночными сборками
<Hariec> нет
<Hariec> Я же говорю daily
<Hariec> Даже не beta по моему
<Chrome5162> думаешь я понимаю о чём ты?
<Chrome5162> а понял)
<Hariec> Ладно сейчас тыкну )
<Hariec> Вот ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<Chrome5162> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26 GHz  2.67 GHz я один с таким старьём?)))
<Hariec> Вот дневные сборки http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Chrome5162> Hariec ешё раз спасибо!
<Hariec> Да на здоровье
<Anton2d> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+, та еще древность на 2.8Mhz
<Chrome5162> тебя как звать то
<Chrome5162> гггыыыы
<Hariec> x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz
<Chrome5162> а видуха у кого какая
<Hariec> GT320
<Chrome5162> nVidia 6600 LE 128 по моему MB
<Chrome5162> ну по сравнению с моим первым компом этот вообше ега крутой)))
<Anton2d> 8600gt сдохла, поставил гтс450 или 470 уж не помню
<Chrome5162> хех
<Chrome5162> Anton2d ты откуда?
<Anton2d> память, скороее всего не пропай у чипов, Баранаул.
<Chrome5162> ясно
<Chrome5162> моя мне тоже одно время мозг поклевала основаткельно
<Chrome5162> видео не работало
<Chrome5162> причём тока определёных форматов
<Chrome5162> ави и дивиди
<Chrome5162> я уже не знал чё джелать уже разбирать хотел пока умные люди не подсказали дрова обновить
<Anton2d> ну это скорее дрова или кодеки но н евидюха же винавата.
<Anton2d> во во
<Chrome5162> потом ненарадовался дивиди взахлёб смоттрел)
<Anton2d> 10.04.2.iso - это последний образ, или есть .3, хто знает, кроме гугля ?
<Chrome5162> ты про что
<Anton2d> понятно, пошёл смотреть в нете
<Chrome5162> хех
<Chrome5162> ну иди
<Hariec> Anton2d: Ты именно LTS хочешь?
<Anton2d> мне для лайв усб надо.
<Hariec> Все на сервере, если есть3 то обязательно будет
<Hariec> Да новье виснет с лайва
<Anton2d> ага ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso есть такое
<Hariec> )
<Anton2d> перекачаем щаз.
<Chrome5162> короч я пощёл халка смотреть...
<Anton2d> У меня еще мечта есть небольшая, даунгрейднутся до 10.04, с 10.10 ;) да так что бы ничего не скурвилось из софта и настроек
<Anton2d> Но это походу фантастика... эх.
<Hariec> Да просто поставь по новой, только оставь /home
<Hariec> Ты хочешь поддержку длительную?
<Anton2d> да. Но анрил снуля, там же кроме хома на системном разделе, до жопы настроек и софта перепиленного ;(
<Anton2d> уже ниче не помню как что делал, давно было дело еще с 9.04
<skai-falkorr> а и поставлю ка я гном2
<Anton2d> уж если с нуля, то буду ставить наверное дебиан с гномом 2.
<skai-falkorr> смисли3
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты де там
<Hariec> Anton2d: Да не так уж и много чего нужно, я вот только поставил с ноля, только хом старый
<Hariec> Это учитывая что я сорци компилю ))
<Hariec> Что ты там мог такого понаворотить в разделе /
<Hariec> Ну fstab ну grub ну prelin, что еще?
<Hariec> А настройки пользовательских программ сколько и бы не было все в хомяке
<Hariec> Сохрани список пакетов установленных, и дело в шляпе )
<Anton2d> Там с модулями и настройками lirca были большие пляски у меня, тоже с настройкой и установкой sensors, правки скриптов были прямо на сис разделе, каюсь, что то еще было чего просто не помню.
<Anton2d> Ну тоесть я паталогический лентяй, что бы напилить в исх. состояние систему, это минимум 2-3 дня рабочих.
<Anton2d> Наверное проще подождать до следующиего лтс, и надеятся что гном3 или юнити станет рулезом, пока на него категорически не хочу переходить
<Anton2d> Да и работа встанет на эти 2-3 дня, не айс, новогодние выходные я просрал, тоесть пропил ;)
<Hariec> Да, про пляски с железом я забыл! Удивительно очень ))) забыть про пляски в линуксе
<Hariec> А вот LTS со стабильным до пиленым Unity или G#  я бы не расчитыва
<Hariec> G3
<Hariec> Недавно снес юнити, много глюков.
<Hariec> А до LTS 3 месяца
<Anton2d> Ну тоесть ждать до рулеза еще минимум год ;(
<Hariec> Однозначно
<Anton2d> впринципе все работает у меня, обновления отключены, только иногда кое что ручками обновляю, дотерпим поди ;)
<Hariec> Красиво, многое очень удобно, не смотря на многие урезания в функционале
<Hariec> Легко )
<Anton2d> Меня убила, невозможность глубокого изменения настроек интерфейса и визуал и функционала, поведения окон, раб столов
<Hariec> Есть такое
<Hariec> Многое можно доп утилами поправить, но далеко не так гибко как было
<Anton2d> Ну и много просто не привычно, переучиваться лень, ибо работаю на системе, все действия привычные на автомате почти..  а тут на те, поимейтес
<Hariec> По этому я на KDE )
<Hariec> Быстро перестроился
<Hariec> Перестроился на юнити
<Hariec> Хотя любимое уже давно KDE+Awesome
<Anton2d> хорошо тебе.. ;) я кде не осилил, привык к гному
<Hariec> Наверное большинство начинало с гнома, я не исключение.
<Hariec> В принципе трудностей не было
<Anton2d> панель юнити переносится вправый край экрана ?
<Hariec> Наверное нет
<Hariec> Не пробовал
<Hariec> Левая вниз переносится
<Anton2d> левая вправо
<Anton2d> тоесть типа вот так:
<Hariec> Думаю можно
<Hariec> Раз в низ может
<Anton2d> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326524993_8756737_f7bbdc4fa4.png
<Anton2d> это awn
<Hariec> Да, но это только лаунчер
<Hariec> Я про unity
<Anton2d> а систрея там нету ?
<Hariec> А палель останется на месте
<Hariec> Нет
<Hariec> Он на верхней панели
<Anton2d> ясно
<Hariec> awn это же док панель?
<Hariec> Что мешает поставить его и прибить unity панель
<Anton2d> да, но там и систрей есть и аплеты и много чего
<Anton2d> оно половино под 11-й не работает вообще
<Hariec> А, ясно
<Hariec> Можно tint2  прикрутить наверное ))
<Anton2d> такое не знаю даже
<Hariec> Это с легкими WM ставится
<Hariec> Openbox типа
<Hariec> Либо переходить на xubuntu
<Hariec> Мне очень нравится тамошняя тема bluebird !
<Anton2d> хu смотрел, впринципе интересная штука, работает быстро
<Hariec> Очень
<Anton2d> настраивается хорошо
<Anton2d> но я опять же на лайфцд смотрел, так мельком
<Hariec> Ну понятно
<Anton2d> хубнта, это будет запсной вариант, если юнити или г3 не доведут до рулеза.
<Hariec> Доведут 100%
<Hariec> Вопрос когда
<Hariec> http://zenux.ru/media/screenshots/tint2__21-06-2010-16-16-03.jpg
<Anton2d> Неплохо, оно на юнити ставиться и дружит?
<Hariec> Мне очень понравилась интеграция панели\гобального меню\и окна
<Hariec> Думаю да
<Hariec> http://admin.home.ayv.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-01-01%2020:44:04.png
<Hariec> Это юнити было у меня
<Hariec> Firefox fullscren
<Hariec> Очень толковый подход к рабочему пространству
<Anton2d> ну я вообще избавился от верхних/нижних панелей, всё на небольшой боковой, остальное место под приложения.
<Anton2d> переключения всяких раб. столов, скрытие закрытие окон, все по хоткеям
<Hariec> Я использую автоскрытие панелей в КДЕ
<Anton2d> тоже вариант
<Hariec> Хоткеи тоже, учитывая что WM awesome )
<Hariec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBkoWZvjH8
<Anton2d> Шикарно ;) что интересна за панелька снизу вылазит, что то типа awn
<Hariec> Штатная настроенная от kde
<Anton2d> Да компиз половина такого не умеет, блин. Хотя есть зачатки, умное максимайз например юзаю.
<Hariec> Умный? Это как?
<Anton2d> Когда он смотрит что побокам еще открыто, и раскрывает окно на все свободное пространство, не перекрываю другие
<Anton2d> Есть там прям так и называется, типо смарт максимайз что ли
<skai-falkorr> не. не тянет шелл на удобное окружение
<skai-falkorr> излишне мышевозное
<Anton2d> maximuze
<Anton2d> зачем мыше, хоткеи везе ставим и всё.
<Hariec> Хм, возможно просто не пойму что за максимайз
<Anton2d> maximuze - посмотри, попробуй, поймёшь, оч. умная шняга
<Anton2d> прямо в компизе
<skai-falkorr> не.там оч много чего лишнего действий
<skai-falkorr> вот чем юнити удобно - так место хорошо хранит. ибо панель с менюбаром и интеграцией заголовка спасае при 768 вертикальных
<Hariec> Вот где где а у нас ну просто необъятный выбор и возможности в выборе рабочей среды
<Hariec> Угу, я так и сказал
<skai-falkorr> вот я глянул на гш, но без  scale неудобно переключать приложения
<Hariec> Там сейчас активно реализуют все пожелания и недовольства
<Hariec> Кому не безразлично активно принимает участие
<skai-falkorr> юнити 5 тестировать просят
<skai-falkorr> но эт для альфистов
<Anton2d> <Hariec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBkoWZvjH8   - это кде + авесоме такое творит ?
<Hariec> Да
<Anton2d> аднака... нифигово. но кушает наверное ресурсы оно маманегорюй.
<Hariec> Вот как раз наоборот
<Hariec> Меньше kwin на порядок
<Hariec> 50 мб точно экономит
<Hariec> Если ты конечно не сравнивал с другими DM )
<Hariec> На архитектуре 32 250 мб рамы
<Hariec> На х64, вот сейчас около 300
<Anton2d> Да меня не память заботит, памяти не жалко её много, проца мало и видюхи
<Anton2d> графика даже в гноме у меня приторможивает малость
<Chrome> народ кто нить знает как в empathy контактны добавлять?
<skai-falkorr> а зайти в меню и выбрать добавить контакт уже не катит?
<Anton2d> ;) сильно
<Hariec> Anton2d: Если композит убрать то думаю проблем не будет
<Anton2d> знаю, пробовал.. увы привык к его некоторым функциям (не визуальным) ;)
<Anton2d> <Hariec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBkoWZvjH8
<Anton2d> Так тут и кде и авесоме и еще и компиз ?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<Hariec> Не компиз
<Anton2d> или авесоме и есть заменитель компиза
<skai-falkorr> притормаживает?у мну на 1.3Ггц и штеуде мобильном ито не тормозит
<Hariec> Композитинг
<Anton2d> ясно
<Hariec> Cairo-compmgr
<Hariec> Он прорисовывает эффекты
<Anton2d> а вот оно что, понял примерно
<Hariec> А окнами управяет awesome
<skai-falkorr> а каиро еще не рип?вроде с версии 0.3 они так и ниче не сделали нового
<Hariec> управляет*
<Hariec> Ну как бы рип
<Hariec> Но работает
<Hariec> Еже есть xcompmg, тоже рип но легче и работает тоже.
<Hariec> Сейчас его использую
<skai-falkorr> xcompmgr тщж работает.и жрет в два раза меньше каиры
<skai-falkorr> я проверял
<Hariec> Угу
<Hariec> Убедил )
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, масштабирование окон с прорисовкой содержимого разве не тормозит ?
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: не.
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: а уж если поиграть с параметрами - так ваще красоты набрать мона
<Anton2d> с компизом, на 1.3 ... как ? какая видео ?
<Anton2d> Тоесть масштабируем окно и внутри все перекомпановывается и не тормозит ?
<skai-falkorr> штеуд
<skai-falkorr> усе плавно
<skai-falkorr> ну кроме матрешек на 2-3гб
<skai-falkorr> они слегка лагают
<Anton2d> блин... ну станиславский же. ;) как такое возможно.
<Anton2d> У меня на амдх2 2.8 и гтс470, тормоза в этом режиме прорисовке, остальное терпимо.
<skai-falkorr> вылетел
<Hariec> Ну там новые технологии
<skai-falkorr> в общем на штеуде нормально работает
<Hariec> Интел же на проц отдает видео
<Anton2d> <Anton2d> блин... ну станиславский же. ;) как такое возможно.
<Anton2d> <Anton2d> У меня на амдх2 2.8 и гтс470, тормоза в этом режиме прорисовке, остальное терпимо.
<Anton2d> тоесть вопрос в штеуде ?
<skai-falkorr> дык мож дело в дровах на печ?
<skai-falkorr> ну открытые дрова.штеуд тем более активно поддерживает
<Anton2d> не... дрова хорошо работают. последние из репов.
<skai-falkorr> плюс меса у мну 8
<skai-falkorr> а не 7
<Anton2d> ну ничё у меня всётаки мама+проц+память 4-х летней давности, надо подзаработать прогрейдиться на современное.
<Hariec> 7.11.2
<Anton2d> Но я уже теперь думаю, опять амд брать или на штеуд посмотреть
<Hariec> Бери амд
<Hariec> Тем более если бюджет
<skai-falkorr> 8.0~git1201131121.3e18ad~gd~o
<Anton2d> я почти всю жизнь на амд ;) Еще начиная с 586. ;)
<Anton2d> Надоел он мне что то ;)
<skai-falkorr> intels yf gtcrjvjcnt ,thb b nt [dfnbn
<skai-falkorr> штеуды на пескомосте бери
<Anton2d> ху из пескомост ?
<Chrome> B-)
<Hariec> А что именно надоело то? Что работает ))
<skai-falkorr> сандибридж же
<skai-falkorr> ну где твое знание инглиша?
<Anton2d> аа ;)
<Anton2d> сэнд- тогда уж
<skai-falkorr> или обожди до древомостов
<skai-falkorr> ивовых
<Anton2d> амд, просто надоел, представь лет 10 на нем или больше когда там 586 появились.
<skai-falkorr> а был ли у тя амд к6-2?
<Anton2d> о нет ;) это чудо я пропустил ;)
<Anton2d> перждал, редко грейджусь
<Hariec> Я все равно не могу понять что надоело, слово AMD )
<Anton2d> Да просто все вокруг твердят, бери штеуд, оно рулез.
<skai-falkorr> старые штеуды делают новомодные бульдозеры. вот и смысл в амд?
<Anton2d> вот видешь - еще один
<Chrome> мне бы ваши проблемы...
<Hariec> Я бы не сказал что все так говорят )
<Hariec> Есть тесты
<skai-falkorr> ну я не словам,а тестам доверяю больше
<Hariec> Смотри и делай выводы, мало ли кто что говорит
<skai-falkorr> к примеру компиз на штеуде версус компиз на амд и невидии
<skai-falkorr> мой побеждает его
<Chrome> люди о чём хоть разговор то
<Hariec> Клаву обкатываем )
<Chrome> хах
<Hariec> Кнопки притираем
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, ты еще скажи мне видюху тоже фтопку продать, купил полгода как только, около 4 т.р. отдал
<Anton2d> Шо и видюху на штеуд менять ?
<skai-falkorr> дык на пескомостах же встроенные штеуд 3000
<Anton2d> ооо ... а с дравами всё хорошо получается под линуксы ?
<skai-falkorr> а уж если даж на моей можно в гта4 играть, то на hd3000 можно комфортно играть
<Chrome> :-S
<skai-falkorr> дык штеуд открытые дрова
<skai-falkorr> сразу стоят
<skai-falkorr> и интел их активно пилит
<Chrome> где мона найти нормальные дрова на сканер
<skai-falkorr> у производителя
<Chrome> :-/
<Chrome> опять лазеть
<Chrome> надоело
<Chrome> блин работает сам а вот сканер...
<Chrome> "принтер
<Anton2d> у интела опенсорс драва для линукса ?
<Chrome> ?
<Anton2d> у видеоинтела
<Chrome> а что?
<Chrome> очень надо?
<Anton2d> интересно, т.к. с нвидией проп. уже поднаимелся
<Hariec> Да опен
<Hariec> Пилят, то пилят но что то не очень
<Hariec> Даже не удосужились написать нормальные дрова двойной видео дискрет+интегрированая
<Hariec> Да и интел аудио ох как далеко от нормальной работы, вечно звук парит голову
<Chrome> Hariec ну ты профессор
<Hariec> Так что я бы сказа делают на от...сь
<Hariec> Chrome: ?
<Anton2d> я кстати забыл, я же еще дубльмониторной конфой пользуюсь на нвидии. х.з. как там на штеуде это будет
<Hariec> У тебя два монитора?
<Anton2d> угу
<Hariec> А причем здесь интел?
<Hariec> Если эту видео оставишь все так же и будет
<Hariec> Ты же не ноут берешь
<Anton2d> у нвидии хорошо настраивается оно. Так если перейти на инегрированное
<Anton2d> а нвидию втопку продать, например.
<Hariec> вот уж сомнительное действие
<Hariec> Напряжение экономить будешь ? )))
<Anton2d> я просто вообще слабо понимаю что там сейчас с железом твориться, я застрял, гдето в 2008-9м примерно. может уже встроенные видюхи рулят
<Anton2d> 3д не пользую совсем
<Hariec> Рулят, только не в ту сторону
<Hariec> Для десктопа выкинь из головы
<Hariec> Это для батарее то что нужно
<Hariec> Ультрабуки там
<Anton2d> понятно примерно, просто достали мелкие но неизбежные глюки нвидии.
<Hariec> А они везде есть
<Hariec> Знакомые многое мучаются с intel видео
<Hariec> Да и ATI не подарок
<Anton2d> верт. синхонизация + флеш или + компиз или + некоторые фулскрин софтинки, так ведь и глючат.
<Hariec> У меня панель не выезжает ))
<Anton2d> то есть она, то нету, то флешь не ускоренный видюхох ХД не тянет
<Hariec> Пока на какой то баг в виде синей полосы не наведешь
<Anton2d> у меня еще в опере щлешь виснет, в хроме терпимо, но часто синхронизации то нет, то есть, то панель мигает в фулскрине, то перемотка виснет
<Anton2d> Но это адобы, козлы...
<Hariec> html5
<Hariec> Конечно частичное решение
<Anton2d> зато добился в хроеме 1080р показывает ускоренное видюхой. ;)
<Anton2d> Так флеш это не только про видео. это много чего н анем завязано же
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: chrome://gpu
<Hariec> vpau
<Hariec> vdpau
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: проверь зеленое ли или нет
<Anton2d> Canvas: Software rendered. Hardware acceleration not enabled.
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> chrome://flags
<skai-falkorr> Override software rendering list
<skai-falkorr> GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D
<skai-falkorr> уклучи и перзапусти
<skai-falkorr> потом проверь
<skai-falkorr> Smooth Scrolling
<skai-falkorr> заодно
<skai-falkorr> для комфорта и красоты
<Anton2d> GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D - нету
<skai-falkorr> а верчия яка?
<skai-falkorr> вниматочней смотри
<skai-falkorr> должно быть
<Chrome> люди помогите как ставить програмы из исходников я совсем запутался...
<Hariec> А что именно хочешь?
<Chrome> eggdrop1.6.19-sp0008
<Hariec> Есть пакет который автоматом скачивает сорци и компилит
<Hariec> Можешь ручками
<Anton2d> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326529945_4107021_a24e83f156.png
<Chrome> это что
<Anton2d> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326529972_1327754_a9a74d520a.png
<Anton2d> Вот что есть.
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr ^
<Hariec> Chrome: Распаковываешь и читаешь install
<Hariec> readme
<Hariec> ./configure
<Chrome> я распоковал я читал понятнее не стало
<Hariec> make
<Chrome> шас
<Hariec> В сети много статей на эту тему
<Chrome> Type './configure' from the Eggdrop directory.
<Hariec> Пакеты доставил нужные для компиляции?
<Chrome> какие имено
<Hariec> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation
<Hariec> Эх молодежь - совсем гуглить не хочет
<Hariec> Anton2d: Курсор у тебя лютый )))
<Chrome> как там в папку заходить cd
<Hariec> ))
<Hariec> Оно самое
<Anton2d> Курсор, хороший, заметный ;)  Вроде все что относилось к ГПУ у меня включено.
<Anton2d> а что скажете по поводу этой страницы ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326529972_1327754_a9a74d520a.png
<Chrome> ./configure прямо так и писать?
<dmay> vl'
<dmay> мдэ
<Hariec> Прямо так можешь скопировать
<Chrome> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<Chrome> что это?
<Hariec> Переведи
<Chrome> я бы с радость
<Chrome> но не мог
<Chrome> у
<dmay> это, дружок, знак того, что кому-то пора обратно на виндовс...
<Hariec> Ты не можешь, может гугл
<Chrome> а сто должно писать
<Hariec> Прав у этого пользователя нет
<dmay> Anton2d: если у тебя не dev, то тебе эта страница не нужна ;)
<Chrome> чёрт
<Hariec> Там же написано что нужно от рут делать
<Hariec> sudo
<Anton2d> версия такова: 14.0.835.202 (Developer Build 103287 Linux) Ubuntu 10.10
<Chrome> так а...не понял
<Chrome> я же ставил рут
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: ты покатай полосу прокрутки.и ищи все что связано с канвас
<Hariec> Значит не ставил
<skai-falkorr> мож название другое
<Chrome> куда она делась
<Chrome> так как войти рутом из консоли
<Hariec> Я за плечем у тебя не стою ;)
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, ну не ужели думаешь я не нажал ctrl-f "canvas"
<Hariec> sudo
<Hariec> Или sudo su
<skai-falkorr> ты не дословно,а оп смыслу
<Hariec> Тебе бы почитать азы
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Anton2d> Chrome, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<Chrome> дык я уже перечитал книжку
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: от даже в топике есть
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: но никто не читает
<Anton2d> там есть про судо и рута.
<Chrome> раз десять
<Hariec> ))
<dmay> книжка, очевидно, была про любовь?
<Hariec> skai-falkorr: Ну человек так устроен, и мы спрашиваи
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: когда я первый раз пришел на канал - я прочел все из топика. правила, ссылки с помощью и прочим
<skai-falkorr> почему я умею читать,а другие не умеют?
<Anton2d> я сделал аналогично, еще и сайт от корки до корки
<dmay> skai-falkorr: потому что у тебя топик виден? )
<Hariec> ))
<skai-falkorr> dmay: он виден у всех
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: кстать тыж с команды lautre,
<skai-falkorr> ?
<Hariec> Да нет
<dmay> skai-falkorr: http://screencast.com/t/7Ibbgjl8vtqd лолшто?
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: да нет?нужное подчеркнуть?
<Hariec> Я не состою в девелоперах у них
<Hariec> ))
<skai-falkorr> ну не в девелоперах, но активный член сообщества
<Chrome> дык дык я запутался :-(
<Hariec> Было дело )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты делать мне смешно.а претвориться, что ты только что включил и посмотреть на начало?
<Chrome> ой
<Hariec> Chrome: А чего там путатся
<Hariec> Зашел в папку запустил три команды от рута
<Chrome> да хериего знает
<Hariec> Куда проще
<Chrome> хех
<dmay> skai-falkorr: так начало в лучшые временя через пару минут смывает логом же
<Chrome> в том то и дело что я не могу от рута зайт
<skai-falkorr> dmay: неа
<Chrome> по что то
<Hariec> Ты не заходить должен а запускать
<Hariec> Ой блин
<Anton2d> dmay, макс количество строк лога не настраивается штоли ?
<Chrome> а как
<Chrome> ну нету у меня счас инета нормальтного нету
<Hariec> sudo ./configure
<Chrome> был бы я бы давно зашёд
<dmay> skai-falkorr: эм? у меня счас верхнее сообщение в окошке это 12:40, нижнее 12:46, а до топика мотать хз сколько
<Anton2d> нет ручек - нет варенья (нет инета - нет линукса ) ;)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну ну
<dmay> Anton2d: лог то резиновый, а вот монитор - нет
<skai-falkorr> еще скажи тут всегда так активно
<dmay> skai-falkorr: проверено, за час тишины тоже всё смысвает одними только входами-выходами )
<Hariec> Chrome: Ты что даже ссылку не открыл что я дал?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.за час один экран.чтобы прочесть топик достаточно полуминуты
<Anton2d> dmay, ну речь была про то, что новый юзер заходит на новый для него канал, видет топик и просто ОБЯЗАН прочитать ссылки из него, потом уже общаться.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: так когда тут тихо я ж тоже сюда не смотрю ;)
<Chrome> Hariec ну нету инета путём я с мобилы через блютуз
<Anton2d> нет ручек - нет варенья (нет инета - нет линукса )
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: вот я так и помню что твой ник был на том канале, да в новостях на лоре
<Hariec> Chrome: Тогда забудь, т.к. у тебя нет нужных пакетов для компиляции
<Hariec> skai-falkorr:  ))
<Chrome> а какие нужны?
<Chrome> sudo: ./configure: command not found я так понимаю это плохо?
<Hariec> По ссылке все написано
<dmay> так, ладно, вернёмся к делам насущным
<Hariec> Это ошибка в команде
<dmay> как вежливо спросить у индуса "чувак, а где ето ты эту библиотечку скоммуниздил?"
<Anton2d> Chrome,  ты в терминале это набираешь ? текущаяя директория та ?
<skai-falkorr> Chrome: давай мучить тебя по деталям
<Anton2d> ls сделай.
<skai-falkorr> Chrome: что ты пытаешься поставить и нафига лезешь в сборку?
<Chrome> давай
<simmi> ls && pwd
<Chrome> я пытаюсь поставить eggdrop1.6.19-sp0008
<Anton2d> sudo:  - нафига ":" ?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> Chrome: а sudo apt-get install eggdrop не вариант?
<skai-falkorr> таже версия 1.6.19
<Anton2d> инета у него почти нету кажись
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: вот что спрашивать про "нафига"
<Chrome> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Chrome> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Chrome> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Chrome> E: Не удалось найти пакет eggdrop
<skai-falkorr> ага.на полметра бота не хватит, а метра три логов у него не найдется
<Hariec> Это друг зависимости
<skai-falkorr> а universe реп подключен?
<Chrome> это пакет?
<Chrome> шас гляну
<skai-falkorr> а еще он говорит что читал
<skai-falkorr> !faq > Chrome
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> и читать до просветления
<skai-falkorr> лезут они собирать пакеты там де не надо
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: чай не гента;)
<Hariec> В смысле?
<skai-falkorr> Hariec: в прямом.или ты хочешь оспорить очевидное и сказать, что прекрасный напиток - это гента?
<skai-falkorr> не ну конечно его компиляешь с сурцов, но всетаки эт напиток, а не операционка
<Hariec> Не хочу я ничего )) Но по прежнему использую ее
<Chrome> vlf gbgtw
<Chrome> тьфу мля
<Chrome> короче я так понял придёться в гугль зарыться по самые помидоры
<Anton2d> Давайте к моему отсутствию vdpau веремся на секунду. А ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0114/h_1326529972_1327754_a9a74d520a.png
<Anton2d> Покажите кто нить подобную страницу из хрома плиз!
<Hariec> Параллель с напитком (или аллегория) мне не известна. Но мой любимый дистр.
<Hariec> Gentoo
<Chrome> ой ой ой ой
<Hariec> http://admin.home.ayv.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок1.png
<skai-falkorr> он был моим любимым вплоть до конца 2008
<Chrome> а помто
<Chrome> "потом
<Hariec> С новыми процами и компилится не заметно
<simmi> если флеш видео использует формат кодирования не поддерживаемый vdpau то оно и не дожно работать...
<skai-falkorr> он был моим любимым вплоть до конца 2008
<Anton2d> <Hariec> http://admin.home.ayv.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок1.png - хм, почемуто-то ниоткрывется
<Anton2d> AYV's computer is offline
<Hariec> Щя
<dmay> потому что опера - кака
<Chrome> неа
<Chrome> опера хорошая
<Chrome> )
<dmay> мдэ. у него ещё и опера хорошая...
<Chrome> а что в ней плохого
<Chrome> аргументируй свою точку зрения
<Hariec> Я еще из за удобной шары держу
<Hariec> chromium
<dmay> проприетарность, комбайность, жирность.... классика же
<Chrome> и?
<Chrome> а плохого то что
<dmay> Hariec: dropbox, minus - первое что на ум пришло про шару
<Hariec>  http://minus.com/mrFprNv7U#1
<Hariec> minus файлы умеет шарить?
<dmay> Chrome: дальше вспоминать? ок. второе место по неновисти от веб-дизигнеров после ие6?
<dmay> Hariec: дропбокс умеет
<Hariec> Или по локалке перекидывать любые фалы на винду и обратно?
<dmay> кста, ubuntu one тоже вроде как?
<dmay> эм? а смб уже отменили чтоль?
<Hariec> Не нужен
<Chrome> :-[
<dmay> а опера нужна? оО
<Hariec> Я имею ввиду себя конечо
<dmay> браузер для шаринга файлов?
<dmay> ок
<Hariec> Ужос
<Hariec> Тебе лучше знать что мне удобно?
<dmay> ненене, что ты, и не претендую даже ^__^
<Anton2d> Опера увы есть какая бы она не было под неё тоже приходится верстку/дезигн делать, проверять. ;(
<Hariec> Я использую его раз в сто лет. И когда ко мне приходят с ноутом я им самбу не поднимают и не трахаюсь сней
<dmay> просто теперь я наконец знаю зачем нужна опера :3
<Hariec> А тролли знаешь зачем?
<dmay> эм? самбу поднимать? она ж в убунте работоспособная "Из коробки" уже пару лет как о_о
<Anton2d> Hariec, покажи еще плиз chrome://gpu
<Hariec> dmay: А на ubuntu весь мир клином сошелся
<Hariec> Опера кросплатформенна
<dmay> ну на этом канале как бэ да )
<Hariec> Или прикидываешься или на самом деле или тролишь
<Hariec> Anton2d: У меня не работает ускорение
<Hariec> Я на открытых дровах
<dmay> на самом деле я просто не понимаю, когда в браузер встраивают ещё чуть ли не пол-операционки
<Hariec> Могу показать если надо
<dmay> это как старая шутка про Nero OS
<Chrome> хех
<Hariec> Я же не сказал что он мне нравится
<Anton2d> Тогда покажите плиз, люди, у кого работает вдпау страничку chrome://gpu
<Hariec> Я просто сказал что у него удобная фишка
<dmay> при этом сам браузер половину страниц уже лет 10 как открывает криво... но нет, шаринг файлов и жесты мышкой важне же
<dmay> *важнее
<Anton2d> зато она память аккуратнее юзает чем многие при многих вкладках.
<Hariec> Точно тролль
<dmay> Anton2d: работает, пишет что Canvas: Hardware accelerated
<Anton2d> а vdpau ?
<dmay> Anton2d: нет такого. но это наверно потому что ос немного не та )
<Anton2d> либо не нвидиа ?
<Hariec> ОС тут у всех та
<dmay> Hariec: вот почему если людям нечего сказать, они всегда начинают троллями обзываться? (
<Hariec> Говорить бес толку
<Anton2d> не у всех тут, та ;)
<dmay> Anton2d: нвидиа
<skai-falkorr> ну как дела, босота?
<Anton2d> стоять! ты то мне и нужен.
 * skai-falkorr взвизгнул
<Anton2d> Покажи уже chrome://gpu
<Anton2d> скрин
 * skai-falkorr топ топ топ
<Hariec> :D
<Anton2d> ;)
<falkorr> ай да ладно
<falkorr> тутушки я
<dmay> falkorr: меняй ник обратно, этот мерзко-салатно-зеленый :/
<Hariec> Что зря бега? Скрин то не принес
<falkorr> http://itmages.com/image/view/389510/d879238a
<falkorr> хеппи нау?
<Anton2d> во
<Anton2d> еще не совсем хеппи.
<Anton2d> chrome://flash
<falkorr> 11.1 r102
<Anton2d> ясно. но у тебя же не нвидиа а штеуд, и дрова открытые.
<Anton2d> Ты не показатель, вообщем.
<Hariec> Грубо )
<Anton2d> Мне интересно у когонибуть на нвидии всё хардваре акселерэйтед есть ?
<Anton2d> Ну так он - не показатель, не типичный он убунтец.
<Anton2d> У типичного нвидии ;)
<falkorr> ага.я убунтец из серии УМВР
<Anton2d> что есть УМВР ?
<falkorr> тяжелая жизнь, раз он такого не знает
<Anton2d> да не лёгкая ;) но и не сильно тяжелая... так 50 на 50
<dmay> чот мне подсказывает, что этот мой индус эту мою библиотечку подло скоммуниздил и втихаря встроил в свой проектик
<dmay> скандалы, интриги, расследования...
<Anton2d> в суд на него всуд!
<dmay> да пофиг на него, главное чтоб первоисточник библиотеки сдал, нигадяй
<falkorr> Anton2d: а ты попробуй ради приличия обновить хромоножку
<dmay> кстати
<falkorr> 16 версия же уже в релизе
<falkorr> а у тя 14
<Anton2d> да, обязательно поробую... но у меня сейчас в заморозке обновления пока что.
<dmay> а никто уже не начинал пилить metroui-like библиотек для всяких гтк/куте?
<falkorr> dmay: один вопрос. нахрена?
<dmay> falkorr: няшне же
<falkorr> о боже тебе выкололи глаза?
<dmay> *может получится, если руки у дизайнера будут прямые
 * falkorr достал лопату с надписью ться и пригрозил ей dmay
<dmay> а, ну да. но это очепятка :Р
 * falkorr достал кирку с надписью "чет не верю я, что это очепятка" и задумчиво рассматривает
<falkorr> у мну тут хороший набор инструментов
<dmay> инструментофилия?
 * falkorr достал молоток с гравировкой "придумывание длинных слов-определений"
<dmay> ок, покороче - тулофилия.
<falkorr> тут уже тулкитомания
<falkorr> ибо это же "набор струментов"
<dmay> мдэ. мигель няшка, но в mono wpf всё равно не будет :/
<dmay> ну и ладно
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> поставил я делать образ винта на 400 гиг на ntfs раздел. Ох и скорость... ой надолго...
<Anton2d> dd пишет:  7474249728 bytes (7.5 GB) copied, 305.555 s, 24.5 MB/s
<falkorr> дык ато
<Anton2d> Из лайвсиди зашёл.  4.62 часа примерно. ё маё. Чем заняться, толи клаву потоптать, толи по дому полезного чёнить сделать ;)
<boris_t> gentoo начни собирать )
<Anton2d> Из лайва начать собирать прямо? ;)
<boris_t> как раз через 5 часов надоест
<Anton2d> еще и экран 1280х1024, всё мыльное и сжатое, глаза сломать.
<Anton2d> О скорость до 30 мегасек вырасла. это уже 400000÷30÷60÷60=3.7 часов всего то ;)
<melah> В phpmyadmin после закрытия его через .htaccess начало самозаполнятся поле юзер вот такой фигней ��1Ntz�� Кто-нибудь знает чё это?
<melah> на логине
<boris_t> ключь в $cfg['blowfish_secret']  менял
<boris_t> config.inc.php
<melah> не
<andrex> жалуйся на cmc или на phpadmin к ним, а не к нам вобщем
<melah> я не жаловался я спросил знает ли кто что это
<andrex> *s
<melah> спс вообщем)
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> baronos: ну привет)
<Anton2d> кто знает максимально возможный размер файла на нтфс ? файл на 400 гиг - не сглючится ли ?
<andrex> 16 Тбайт минус 64 Кбайт
<Anton2d> О как, оказывается фигасе: Максимальный размер файла NTFS  2^64 байтов (16 ЭБ) минус 1 КБ
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> на 1 кб места пожалели
<Anton2d> 16 Эксабайт, это вообще страшно представить сколько
<Lex_S> да эта фс ещё долго у мелкомягких будет)
<shenmue> 18446744073709551616 байт
<Anton2d> ну почемуже, вот скоро выйдут винты на пару зеттабайтный, и сдуется нтфс ;)
<shenmue> 18446744073 террабайт . кому так проще
<Anton2d> *на пару зеттабайт
<Lex_S> гг
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<shenmue> да новую выпустять. ибо нтфс тормозное уг
<Anton2d> лучше бы они код открыли и документировали
<Lex_S> а зачем? вон там в 8ке собираются чтото вроде lvm добавить и не надо ещё год ничего изобретать
<Anton2d> как зачем - затем что бы дрова иметь нормальные нетормознутые под линукс.
<Lex_S> я на предыдущий пост)
<Lex_S> проще венду научить ext4 понимать
<Anton2d> ага, и заставить всех хомячков перейти на ехт4 ;)  анрил
<Lex_S> не ну это понятно
<Lex_S> если две системы стоит то смысл есть, а так зачем держать нтфс?
<Anton2d> Да хоть сам и не держишь, а постоянно сталкиватьса с ней приходиться.
<Anton2d> Вот сижу бэкаплю на нтфс раздел в 1 тер файл в 400 гиг. Спасибо хоть такой винт дали попользоваться.
<HarryShprottey> привет всем
<Anton2d> еще и дикая дефрагментация там. И кстати имена файлов на нтфс досихпор ведь не юникод ?
<Lex_S> всмысле дикая дефрагментация?
<Lex_S> стандартный дефрагментатор юзают только те кто выходят в интернет через яндекс
<Anton2d> всмысле туда куда бэкаплюсь на нтфс разделе. там всё занято было 400 гиг разгребли.
<shenmue> кстати
<shenmue> прога которая в винде собирает инфо о ос и проверяет на совместимость с линем
<shenmue> это есть такая?
<Lex_S> а что, на других фс при удалении файлов вперемешку(старых, новых и тд) оно автоматом дефрагментируется чтоле?
<openvoid> все что в нтфс можно смело в /dev/null :)
<Lex_S> не слышал про такие проги
<shenmue> вот я тоже думаю. хотя вот тут спрашивают
<Lex_S> да и зачем оно? линукс это ж не венд
<Lex_S> а
<shenmue> на соседней вкладке
<Anton2d> ну как бы не ext4 кажется очень интеллектуальный подход к свободному месту, дефрагментация минимальна вроде.
<pooler_> Блин, почему я как pooler_ захожу?
<shenmue> оО
<Lex_S> сожет таки фрагментация?
<Lex_S> может*
<pooler_> ребят меня видно? Я вчера ночью писал что у меня юнити с компизом сломались
<Lex_S> дефрагментации на ext вроде ещё не изобрели
<Lex_S> либо я очень остал от жизни
<Lex_S> pooler_: неа
<Anton2d> Ну всмысле да, фрагментация минимальна.
<pooler_> Переустановил систему всётаки) Поставил убунту 11.04. Годная? ( Фастубунту с рутрекера скачал
<Anton2d> из вики: Кроме того, в ext4 представлен механизм пространственной (extent) записи файлов (новая информация добавляется в конец заранее выделенной по соседству области файла), уменьшающий фрагментацию и повышающий производительность.
<Lex_S> всё равно, если удаляешь старые данные которые были гденить в начале диска, оно потом, не используется чтоле?
<shenmue> в ext4 представлен механизм пространственной (extent) записи файлов (новая информация добавляется в конец заранее выделенной по соседству области файла), уменьшающий фрагментацию и повышающий производительность.
<Lex_S> о как
<Anton2d> Если не забивать раздел под завязку, то фрагментация минимальная, я так понимаю.
<shenmue> минимально но есть. кстати где то видел ман как с лайва дефрагментацию включить
<pooler_> А почему так? Поставил проприетарные дрова, а видюха греется как на свободных
<Anton2d> конечно она есть, оне не может не есть, но по сравнению с фат/нтфс...
<pooler_> как узнать, какой драйвер стоит? Каталист есть
<Lex_S> eselect opengl
<Lex_S> а, это убунта
<Anton2d> вот в нём и посмотреть, (утилита от каталиста)
<Hariec> Lex_S: ))
<Hariec> Что ты имеешь ввиду? Версию
<Hariec> Смотри в пакетнике
<Anton2d> смотря как он дрова ставил, может и в пакмене ничего не будет.
<pooler_> а почему у меня видюха греется как будто я что-то тяжелое запустил, или хд видео смотри. Хотя я просто на рабочем столе и ничего не делаю. Такое было при свободных дрвйверах
<pooler_> смотрю*
<Anton2d> как всегда, вопрос задан некорректно, нету входных данных
<Hariec> pooler_: Что за машина?
<Lex_S> у меня на ноуте тоже грелось всё искаропки
<pooler_> поставил убунту(фаст убунту) 11.04. Поставил проприетарные дрова
<Lex_S> пришлось samsung-tools напкатывать
<Hariec> Это две видео криво работают
<pooler_> asus eeepc1215b
<pooler_> у меня 1
<Anton2d> Утилита от каталиста у тебя встала в систему ?
<Anton2d> Хотя я нвидивец, каталист видел давно. Тряси атишников.
<pooler_> Да, встала. И вообще 11.04 лучше чем 11.10 или опять 11.10 поставить?
<pooler_> xorg процесс должен быть в top(терминал)
<pooler_> ,
<pooler_> ?
<Anton2d> смотря для кого и чего, для меня 10.04, 10.10 лучше
<staff_nowa> всем привет, у меня время от времени wi-fi не находит на ubuntu. В syslog http://pastebin.com/fN3MMjnY как можно исправить?
<Anton2d> хорг конечно должен быть, но жрать должен не много
<pooler_> 7% cpu жрёт
<pooler_> это норма?
<Hariec> Нет
<Hariec> Если регулярно
<staff_nowa> у меня от 2-7%
<pooler_> 3-10 варьируется
<staff_nowa> если ничего не делать
<Hariec> Нормально
<Hariec> Дак ты сам драйвер ставил?
<Hariec> Как ставил?
<pooler_> Ну да, в меню дополнительные драйвера
<Hariec> А до этого не грелся?
<Lex_S> если такие вопросы то наверно тот что сама бубунта предложила
<pooler_> грелся
<Hariec> Не факт
<Hariec> Нарыл какой то мануал и ...
<pooler_> на свободных всегда греется, + я поставил дрова, а греется как будто свободные
<Anton2d> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Anton2d> читал ?
<Lex_S> я помню ещё на 10х версиях убунты мне тоже предлагала поставить проприетарный драйвер, соглашался, рестарт, и лезет всплывающее окно что этот драйвер не поддерживается убунтой)
<Hariec> А вообще машинка не греется?
<pooler_> Да, читал
<Lex_S> но это было на дровах нвидии
<pooler_> да нет особо. Я когда на винде в скайрим играл,  он грелся так же как сейчас. А я сейчас ни во что не играю
<Hariec> Мы его не можем изменить для вас ))
<pooler_> а когда просто так сидел, прохладный воздух шёл от решётки
<Hariec> Ну ясно
<Hariec> Покажи lspci -v
<Hariec> Только не сюда
<pooler_> http://paste.pro/5140165
<Hariec> Попробуй rmmod radeon
<Hariec> Покажи lsmod
<Lex_S> https://launchpad.net/eee-control/
<Lex_S> мб тут есть какие опции для управления охлаждением
<Lex_S> на еееписи
<pooler_> http://paste.pro/5140166
<Lex_S> fglrx                2490187  115
<pooler_> ?
<Lex_S> каталисты походу
<Lex_S> в менеджере пакетов пробей версию
<Lex_S> или же в панели управления каталистов посмотри
<pooler_> 11/6
<pooler_> 11.6*
<Lex_S> ну не самые древние)
<Lex_S> последние 11.12
<Hariec> Да странно как то
<Hariec> И на тех грелся и на этих
<Hariec> Вроде как не в них дело
<pooler_> интересно то, что в 11.10 он показывал 2 драйвера на видео. Более старые и более новые. Но более новые  из дополнительные драйверы не у кого не ставились
<Hariec> pooler_: А на других версия убунты греся?
<pooler_> нее
<pooler_> из-за этого хочу 11.10
<pooler_> там на проприетарных норма всё было
<Hariec> Нее - это не грелся?
<Lex_S> эм
<pooler_> да, это не грелся)
<Hariec> Обновлял ядро?
<pooler_> нет
<Lex_S> либо дрова либо ведро
<Hariec> Обнови
<pooler_> ок
<Lex_S> либо какието надстройки для ноута
<Hariec> Да и драйвер не помешает новый
<pooler_> ок
<pooler_> А 11.04 стабильнее 11.10?
<Hariec> А у тебя unity ?
<pooler_> ага
<Hariec> Тогда думаю да
<Lex_S> :D
<Lex_S> ага, тока вчера тут у кого то сломалось
<pooler_> стоит обновится до 11.10 или проще новый дистрибутив скачать и поставить?  Это у меня всё сломалось всера))) Я писал
<Hariec> Я просто думал там еще 2 гном
<pooler_> я точнее сам сломал случайно))
<Lex_S> всё сломалось - это чёрный экран?))
<Hariec> Зачем тогда спрашиваешь )
<Hariec> Все сломалось это черный занавес от дыма )))
<Lex_S> Hariec: у тя случаем не кеды?)
<pooler_> Странно, почему я как pooler_ захожу а не просто pooler
<Lex_S> реконнект)
<Hariec> Кеды
<Hariec> 4.8 КС2
<pooler_> в 11.04 не заходит в ирц через приложения(пиджин, квирк)
<Lex_S> если не прописаны альтернативные ники кроме основного  - оно автоматом добавляет "_" к уже существующему
<pooler_> в пиджине пишет чёто там дискриптор
<pooler_> аа понял... я через вебгейт захожу
<Lex_S> Hariec: а qt тоже с оверлеев?
<Lex_S> аудиоплеер какой юзаешь?) а то вот думаю qmmp с доисторической шкуркой на чёнить поновее сменить
<pooler_> как думаете, стоит обновлять до 11.10? через менеджер обновлений
<Lex_S> хз, у меня с квиркой никогда проблем не было
<Hariec> Qt обычное только с патчем appmenu
<Hariec> И cmus
<Lex_S> pooler_: тока придётся скорее всего дрова переставлять
<Lex_S> хотя хз как тасм щас в новых бубунтах
<pooler_> а как узнать температуру видео?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> по идее в панели управления должна быть
<Lex_S> точно не помню
<pooler_> а что можно переоди он?чески удалять? Читал какой то кеш, а где
<Lex_S> pooler_: aticonfig --odgt
<Lex_S> попробуй
<Lex_S> в терминале набери
<pooler_> у меня пишет что aticonfig ни инитиирован
<pooler_> ща лог скину
<Lex_S> ээ
<pooler_> http://paste.pro/5140171
<Lex_S> ыыы
<Lex_S> aticonfig --initial
<Lex_S> от рута
<pooler_> всё, теперь показывает
<pooler_> 63 градуса, норма?
<Lex_S> моя 8600gt невидия летом на 60+ стабильно работала
<Anton2d> норму для карты смотри у производителя, или просто в поиске, разные они нормы эти
<Lex_S> на ноуте даже не интересовался
<Lex_S> позже грузанусь, гляну
<Anton2d> 8600гт у меня бывало 65-75 гр. ;)
<Anton2d> в итоге сдохла ;)
<pooler_> ууу, значит это многовато... надо чёто делать
<iBolit_> test
<ubuntuhelp> iBolit_, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> не факт что многовато, смотри нормы по своей карты
<Lex_S> я сомневаюсь что у меня щас на ноуте меньше)
<Anton2d> темболее сдох у меня не проц, а память сглючилась, врятли от перегрева чипа
<Lex_S> меньше 60
<Lex_S> хотя, кто знает
<pooler_> чего то не гуглиться
<iBolit_> да фигня какая то... с вэбморды писать могу а из ирк клиента, там вообще чудеса, в приват писать могу кому угодно без проблем, а на канал нифига
<shenmue> 45 по цельсию
<baronos> iBolit_: авторизуйся на nickserv и всё
<Anton2d> iBolit_: как победил ?
<shenmue> норм для нвидиа
<Anton2d> А... не победил, понятно
<pooler_> 90 максимальная
<pooler_> УУуу у74
<pooler_> я побежал
<Anton2d> ну вот, значит 63 - вообще замерзает
<iBolit_> ник зарегил, при заходе на сервер авторизуюсь, но нифига... я вот Антону уже рассказывал
<baronos> iBolit_: какой клиент
<iBolit_> разные irssi xchat
<baronos> нет ничего проще, /msg nickserv identify "pass" .
<Lex_S> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series Sensor 0: Temperature - 55.50 C
<iBolit_> да ладно? так просто? Вы думаете я читать не умею?
<iBolit_> я так  и делал
<andrex> iBolit_: а на мыло сообщение пришло?
<iBolit_> да конечно пришло
<iBolit_> верификацию прошол
<iBolit_> сервер сказал что все нормально
<andrex> ник какой?
<iBolit_> iBolit
<iBolit_> я вон паралельно в клиенте нашу беседу читаю
<andrex> iBolit has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<Hariec> Да ладно? Так прост? ... ))
<iBolit_> ага... ладно, сейчас еще раз попробую
<baronos> вичат проще всего настроить в несколько команд
<iBolit> hi all
<iBolit> baronos отдельное спасибо
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803926/
<aleksei`> всем добрый день
<Hariec> Добрый
<pooler_> я тут заметил у меня программа какая то стоит. Типо разгона чтоли с режимами поверсайв, перформансе, ондеманд, консерватив
<pooler_> поставил поверсейв, температура 58
<Lex_S> это для проца
<Lex_S> ondemand может занижать частоту проца когда он не используется
<Lex_S> и чтото ещё
<pooler_> ондеманд стояло
<Chrome> доброго всем времени суточек
<Anton2d> ондеманд или консерватив ставь, поверсейв - это на минимуме проц работать будет.
<pooler_> температура когда он включился поднялась до 67!!!.
<Anton2d> И это не разгон а преключение множителя на проце.
<Anton2d> тоесть больше номинала этой штукой не сделаешь - не боись.
<pooler_> можно вопрос не по теме?
<Chrome> люди кто нить знает почему на empathy не отображаються пос комнаты на серверах opera
<baronos> Chrome: ты когда подключал в эмпати комнаты, ты их добавил в избранное чтоб они сохранились?
<Chrome> да они сохранены
<Chrome> вернее она
<pooler_> baronos, я переустановил систему всё таки)))
<baronos> pooler_: вот и славно, теперь должно всё работать как по маслу ;)
<kunni> господа, хочу взять видеокарту Palit GeForce GT 440 какие дрова на неё ставить?
<Anton2d> pooler_: фигасе шустро, я даже за пивом не успел сходить, он систему переставил ;)
<baronos> Chrome: что за сервера?
<pooler_> <+Anton2d> :D нее  часов 5 назад переустановил
<Chrome> irc.opera.com
<Anton2d> А у меня всё грустно, скорость совсем сдувается а еще 250+ гиг лить.
<Anton2d> 140072976384 bytes (140 GB) copied, 9001.18 s, 15.6 MB/s
<Chrome> я что что пропустил
<Anton2d> пойду я за пиворыбом, плохо всё и медленно
<Chrome> ууу
<Chrome> не отчаивайся
<Chrome> блин
<Chrome> baronos ты здесь?
<baronos> Chrome: для ирк лучше будет другой клиент, пиджин например. Пока эмпати плохо справляется с ирк
<Chrome> по инглишу как будет
<Chrome> pigin
<artus> baronos, она не плохо справляется, она просто ущербна по своей сути :D
<Escsun> а лучше weechat
<baronos> artus: хехе)) ну это с ирк. а вот с другими протоколами она отлично работает, ну может еще жаббер немного не пашет, но исправимо))
<baronos> artus: за то интеграция в гном3 отличная)
<Chrome> согласен
<artus> baronos, ну учитывая что адо то ирк и жабир , то по фактц она таки ущербна )
<Chrome> нет вот в этой сети где сия комната всё тип-топ а вот в опера проблемы
<artus> а всякие асечки и мылору с контактиками зло )
<pooler_> artus привет)
<baronos> artus: уговорил, но с другой стороны если есть руки и голова то можно всё сделать))
<Chrome> а если таковых нет
<artus> baronos, мне и вичатика с гаджимом как то с головой )
<baronos> пиджин используй, если ты в гном шелл сидишь, то ставь расширение интеграции пиджина
<baronos> artus: гаджим зло))
<artus> pooler_, чегой, не можеш авторизироватся чтоль? )
<artus> baronos, да оно то зло может , только вот на пси четь лень переползать )
<pooler_> с вебгейта сижу))) Ни в пиджине ни в квирке ирц не работает, чёто там с десприпотором
<artus> осиль же наконец то weechat )
<baronos> pooler_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<artus> хотя если у тебя и в квиирке то не работает )
<Chrome> короче ишу weechat
<baronos> apt-get install weechat
<Chrome> она большая нет?
<artus> маленькая)
<Chrome> скока
<artus> рупь
<iBolit> друзья, есть некоторые странности в работе pam_fprint у меня lubuntu 11.10 помогите понять куда копать
<Chrome> lubuntu а это что за сборочка позвоьте поинтерсоваться
<artus> Chrome, корявая сборочка ) ненадо оно тебе )
<pooler_> baronos, когда у меня 11.10 была не сломатая, я заходил через пиджин. irc.freenote.net
<Chrome> ясно
<baronos> pooler_: а сейчас в чем проблема?
<iBolit> суть проблемы - при страте системы пароль опрашивается до того как включается сканер отпечатков пальцев
<artus> Chrome, всяко адекватнее с нетинстала поставить базовую систему, и натянуть ксорг с опенбоксом чем этот ужас ставить)
<pooler_> сейчас поставил 11.04 и пишет какой то там дискриптер
<pooler_> сначало якобы подключается
<iBolit> при этом в терминале например при sudo все работает как надо
<pooler_> потом рядом с учётной записью снизу, чёто такое дескрипте
<Chrome> ну не знаю
<iBolit> могу показать common-auth
<pooler_> но я ща обновляться на 11.10 поставил
<Chrome> может быть
<artus> iBolit, ты в терминале по отпечаткам авторизируешся? Oo
<iBolit> ага
<baronos> О_о
<iBolit> а что в это такого?
<artus> экий ты извращенец то))))
<iBolit> ну а почему не использовать если он есть
<Chrome> )
<Anton2d> так отпечатки же жеако, каждый раз печатать, так и сотруться отпечатки со всех пальцев, не ?
<Anton2d> *жалко
<pooler_> а как я могу зайти на windows машину не зная логина с паролем?
<iBolit> не там все проще :) я только один палец тру
<iBolit> вот кусок common-auth auth    sufficient                      pam_fprint.so
<iBolit> auth    [success=2 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<iBolit> auth    [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_winbind.so krb5_auth krb5_ccache_type=FILE cached_login try_first_pass
<Chrome> :-! о боже
<Chrome> мне ешё учиться и учиться...
<pooler_> а допустим я хочу заняться радиоэлектроникой и т.д. ардуино и т.д. где этим проще заниматься? В линуксе или в винде?
<Chrome> какой ешё радиоэлектроникой
<baronos> на курсах радиоэликтроники имхо
<pooler_> робототехникой*
<Chrome> ещё непонятнее
<pooler_> ну там захочу собрать на ардуино что нить. Для него нужно будет логику писать
<Anton2d> а раньше в совке, были замечательные радиокружки. хорошо  раньше было.
<pooler_> нужно будет подключение к компьютеру
<Anton2d> но зато инета небыло ;)
<Chrome> )
<Chrome> инет был но не у нас:-)
<artus> pooler_, если не захочеш? ты собери для начала ) а там и вопросы отпадут)
<UA1000> для ардуино и вообще микроконтролере можно использоать Eclipse, он по любую ось есть
<Chrome> и всякое желание продолжать
<iBolit> ну что  есть у кого какие мысли?
 * baronos предлагает, всё таки перейти к вопросам по тематике канала, а то эти разговоры отвлекаю от просмотра кино ;)
<Chrome> iBolit
<Chrome> по поводу чего
<iBolit> ну... pam_fprint
<UA1000> спросил человек можно ли под убунтой ардуино гонять, да можно их среда на яве
<pooler_> Спасибо за информацию!
<User326[web]> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста как решить ситуацию. При установке, убунту зависает на настройке сети
<artus> вбивай настройки сети ручками, или подключи сеть когда уже поставил и просто обновись
<iBolit> User326 забить и настроить после установки
<User326[web]> возможно это связано с конектом по протоколу IPv6. Возможно ли как то указать что нужно настраивать сеть по 4 протоколу
<Chrome5162> baronos хотел вопросы по теме пожалуйста вполне конкретно
<artus> нафига тебе ipv6 при установке ?
<iBolit> что? никто не использует сканер отпечатков пальцев?
<iBolit> :(
<artus> iBolit, неа, ты один такой )
<iBolit> ну ёш-моёш
<Chrome5162> iBolit один вопрос нахрена???
<iBolit> удобно же
<Chrome5162> и соклькот ты отдал за это чдо техники?
<iBolit> он у меня в ноуте встроенный
<Chrome5162> ппц
<Chrome5162> офигеть
<Chrome5162> тебя реально прикалывает как дурак прижиматься к ноуту?
<pooler_> BT5  в качестве live usb норм дистр?
<SergeyIT> это палец в футляре носить придется (
<iBolit> вот недавно заменил свой старенький IBM ThinkPad T42 на новенький Lenovo ThinkPad T420
<Chrome5162> и
<Chrome5162> за скока
<iBolit> и в нем сканер встроенный
<artus> pooler_, зачем тебе бт если ты не можеш осилить бубунту?
<Chrome5162> тьфу
<Chrome5162> так подойдём по другому
<iBolit> 30
<Chrome5162> для чего эта фигня нужна ваше?
<UA1000> документы сканировать ))
<pooler_> Artus, =| Okay
<Chrome5162> по ходу
<iBolit> сканер? это же сканер отпечатков пальцев... для авторизации
<Anton2d> для эксперта криминилиста хорошо наверно ;) палцЫ снимать
<Chrome5162> то есть пока не прижмёшь хер тебе а не инет да
<pooler_> iBolit, его же обмануть не сложно
<User326[web]> насколько я вижу что зависание происходит когда идет настройка сети (протокол IPv6), установка с minimal.iso
<pooler_> на хабре статья где то ыла
<Chrome5162> только сказать хотел
<artus> @kick Chrome5162 нефиг тут ругатцо
<iBolit> а как его обмануть?
<User326[web]> мне лично не зачем 6 протокол но дальше установка не идет..
<pooler_> удалить драйвер?
<User326[web]> возможно кто -то сталкивался и знает как это решить
<User326[web]> ?
<artus> User326[web], вобщето оно должно игнорировать настройки ipv6
<User326[web]> можно как то принудительно это указать
<User326[web]> видимо не игнорирует
<pooler_> у меня уже пол дня устанавливаются обновления 11.10(
<iBolit> User326, а ты с альтернатора ставишься или с дестктоп?
<User326[web]> дебиан усановка идет, а убунту к сожалению не могу установить
<User326[web]> с альтернатива
<User326[web]> и с минимал исо проповал
<User326[web]> ситуация не меняется
<User326[web]> (
<Chrome5162> User326[web] какая версия убунты
<iBolit> а почему топо не прпустить этот пункт?
<baronos> десктоп тебе в помощь, грузится и настраивать Нетворк Манагер как тебе нужно, ибо нефиг лезть в альтернейт.
<Chrome5162> кстати
<Chrome5162> у мнея маааааааленькая ерунда с инетом
<Chrome5162> я шас с мобилы по причине отсуствия нормального инета
<iBolit> baronos Вы же гуру, может у Вас какие мысли есть по моему вопросу?
<User326[web]> Последний вопрос, в  десктопе есть установка без графического окружения?
<iBolit> нет
<User326[web]> чтоб не качать лишний раз..
<Chrome5162> настроил на линуксе не работает на виндовс на виндовс устанговил на линуксе не работает долго я буду туда сюда бегать и настройки менять?
<User326[web]> ясно, спасибо.
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> это как?
<pooler_> а если просто на виндовс?
<Lex_S> настройки в лине меняют настройки венды? Оо
<baronos> iBolit: представления не имею работы с системами идентификации, вот как куплю нексус с дройд 4, вот и буду мучатся по идентификации лица
<Chrome5162> хз я с блютуза сижу
<Chrome5162> блин когда же домой приеду там нормальный инет
<Lex_S> жуть какая
<pooler_> в нексусе 4 будет идентификация по лицу?
<Chrome5162> ахаха
<Chrome5162> мда представляю себе процесс
<iBolit> я пробовал по лицу... фигня
<Chrome5162> а если я подстригусь?
<iBolit> по фотке впускает
<Chrome5162> гггыыы
<Chrome5162> подставил фотку к лицу и на тебе
<pooler_> лучше идентивикация по слюне) заодно чтобы днк показывало
<Chrome5162> хах
<iBolit> показываешь в камеру фотку и все работает... фигня короче
<Chrome5162> ккаждый раз плевать в сканер:-)
<iBolit> лизать его
<Chrome5162> )))
<Lex_S> Hariec: у тя с какого оверлея кеды?)
 * Chrome5162 близко не подойдёт к подобным устройствам
<Chrome5162> мда
<iBolit> только я что то не слышал о подобных устройствах
<baronos> iBolit: поставь ядро 3,2,1 может там че пофиксили или сделали, что то упростили
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> и слава богу!
<iBolit> у-у-у ядро... это круто
<iBolit> я же ламер
<Chrome5162> кто кто кто
<iBolit> боюсь не осилю
<iBolit> чайник я
<Chrome5162> хех
<Chrome5162> я тоже
<baronos> iBolit: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ почитай много чего интересного есть
<iBolit> спасибо
<Lex_S> а под бубунту было что-то для удобной сборки
<iBolit> сейчас займусь
<Chrome5162> удачи
<Lex_S> kernelcheck или как-то так
<no_NICK> подскажите gui прогу для поиска файлов
<Chrome5162> хм
<iBolit> Вы так в мой адрес не ругайтесь а то я про анатомию рассказывать начну
<iBolit> ;)
<Chrome5162> а в оконном менеджере поиска нема?
<SergeyIT> iBolit, попробуй )
<Chrome5162> iBolit ты про что
<Chrome5162> Ты мне угрожаешь
<baronos> no_NICK: а наутилус не ищет файлы?
<Chrome5162> вот имено
<no_NICK> нет
<Chrome5162> хм
<Chrome5162> что то тут не то
<Chrome5162> у тебя что за ос стоит?
<Chrome5162> что он просто пустой экран выдаёт?
<no_NICK> поиск по всей файловой системе, ну типа catfish
<Chrome5162> алё гараж
<Chrome5162> спрашиаю ешё раз что в оконном менеджере происходит
<iBolit> шучу я
<Chrome5162> здрасте
<Lex_S> baronos: меня видно?)
<baronos> Lex_S: угу)
<pooler_> до сих пор обновляется ><
<pooler_> посоветуйте откуда нормальный дистрибутив 11.10 скачать. Или сборку какую
<Lex_S> а то чёт уже раз 10 написал, никто не отвечает ни на одном канале
<Lex_S> а есть разница?
<pooler_> ядро ж вроде новее
<Lex_S> как вариант с зеркал яндекса
<Lex_S> сам дистрибутив не меняется
<Lex_S> если ты конечно не про daily сборки
<no_NICK> baronos, ты наутилусом при поиске пользуешься?
<baronos> no_NICK: да
<Lex_S> что мешает скачать пакет с ядром вручную через аптитуд?
<pooler_> и что мне потом с ним делать? :)
<baronos> no_NICK: выбираю файловую систему и нажимаю поиск и потом что нужно искать и всё
<no_NICK> baronos ну и я так же, только он ничего не ищет просто пишет не найдено
<Lex_S> pooler_: ставить, полагаю
<baronos> no_NICK: а может файла нет просто?
<no_NICK> может, попробую сейчас наверняка который есть
<baronos> no_NICK: gnome-search-tool
<no_NICK> нет, не ищет что ж такое...
<no_NICK> baronos установлен пакет gnome-search-tool
<baronos> no_NICK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px_z3qIG03s&feature=youtu.be
<no_NICK> gprs соединение рулит)
<pooler_> Почему у меня 2 ubuntu one?
<skai-falkorr> сча досмотрю ивана царевича и поставлю юнити 5
<skai-falkorr> на 11.10
<baronos> а гш когда?
<artus> skai-falkorr, качество уже адекватное есть?
<baronos> artus: вдв есть уже норм качество
<artus> гудд
<baronos> ой двд качество*
 * artus хотит себе Logitech Wireless Keyboard K360
<skai-falkorr> artus: ага. даж матрешки с двд нарезали уже
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а гш уже смотрел.неюзабельное мышевозюканье
<artus> skai-falkorr, ага, вижу уже на фс есть рип двд
<pooler_> гш это что?
<baronos> pooler_: гном-шелл
<skai-falkorr> вот шедевром был алеша
<skai-falkorr> там анахронизмов не было
<skai-falkorr> ох ты.воландеморт мексиканец
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож.вот и юнити5 идет на установку
<skai-falkorr> надеюсь мой скилл меня не подведет и УМ будет ВР. или как пишет нынешнее поколение: "будит роботать"
<skrishi> юнити 5 ?
<skrishi> 5D =)
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: дай ссылку плиз.. поситаю
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож.помолитесь за меня.а я пока в перезагрузку
<Lex_S> аминь
<skrishi> блин.. ссылку не дал.. теперь даже не понятно где его искать )
<Amblnb> Ась?
<Lex_S> Оо
<pooler_> Ребят, у меня опять всё ни слава богу
<pooler_> пытался драйвер поставить проприетарный на 11.10 уже
 * himik хотит asus wireless 4500
<Lex_S> 11.12 последний же
<pooler_> нене, ось до 11.10 обновил
<pooler_> сейчас лог скину
<Lex_S> живой
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож.работает
<pooler_> куда можно лог скинуть? Пастебин и пасте про не воспринимают
<pooler_> видимо большой слишком
<Lex_S> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<baronos> skai-falkorr: и что там в юнити 5?
<skai-falkorr> а по отзывчивей даш стал.настроек поболее
<pooler_> вот что при установке пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/804033/
<baronos> pooler_: попробуй через sgfxi
<skai-falkorr> еще гвиббер и эмпати, да наутилус новее
<Lex_S> ;tcnm rfrfz
<Lex_S> жесть
<pooler_> baronos, это как?
<baronos> эмпати 3,3,3 с мсн вроде как
<pooler_> empate 3,3,3 ? в терминале ввести?
<baronos> pooler_: http://smxi.org/docs/sgfxi-manual.htm
<baronos> я се поставил 295,09 на нвидиа)
<pooler_> цифры что значат?
<SergeyIT> стоимость
<Anton2d> что нить изменилос ? Флешь, всинк, тормоза 2д ?
<Amblnb> мпег2 теперь грузит как хд )
<ModexT> Всем привет
<ModexT> можно вас коечто спросить?
<SergeyIT> нет
<pooler_> :))
<ModexT> у меня проблема с центром приложений
<artus> не пользуйся, и проблем не будет
<SergeyIT> у всех с ним проблемы
<ModexT> при попытке установить любую програму пишет что надо проверить интернет соединение хотя инет подключен
<ModexT> кто знает как решить?
<Amblnb> А где задача?
<ModexT> всмысле? я новичок прост
<ModexT> ауууу
<no_NICK> чо?
<ModexT> вот скрин
<artus> где скрин?
<ModexT> http://i28.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0114/48/626c4ccca479d00e297631691c0fe848.png
<ModexT> никак решить не могу
<ModexT> было может у кого такое?
<andrex> use apt
<Anton2d> Правильно! С чего надо изучать линукс, конечно же с плэй он линукс ;)
<ModexT> ))
<ModexT> арt юзать не решение
<artus> ModexT, с каких это пор ?
<Anton2d> а синаптик тоже не пашет ?
<ModexT> нужно ето исправить
<artus> ModexT, исправляй , мы тут причем ? )
<ModexT> а плей он линукс так для примера взял
<ModexT> такое со всема програмами
<baronos> измени сервер обновления
<ModexT> артур знал бы как решил бы
<ModexT> как ето зделать?
<Anton2d> тогда тебе читать топик, про репозитории
<Anton2d> Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<Anton2d> Там где речь идет про настройки серверов обновления, репозитории
<ModexT> ага, щас попробую
<Anton2d> там даже что то было про установку программ, конкретно про апт, синаптик и недоцентр преложениц
<Anton2d> й
<ModexT> поставил основной сервер обовлений а мне в ЦП начало какойто кэш обновлять
<artus> ужс прям какой
<artus> !noob | ModexT
<ubuntuhelp> ModexT: сначала читаем http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ , потом листаем http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=67.0 , потом пользуемся поиском по форуму.
<artus> топай читать для начала что к чему
<artus> а уэен потом задавать дурацкие вопросы
<artus> *уже
<ModexT> артур не нравится чтото дуй в топку
<artus> @kick ModexT сначала к окулисту сходи, и прекращай хамить
<Anton2d> ;) какие нубы бошли злостные, ух
<artus> чем дальше в лес тем меньше мозга, и больше школолостости
<Anton2d> а можно ли сделать что бы им при заходе бот в приват все эти важные топики выдавал ?
<Anton2d> автоматом... как идея просто
<andrex> ага бот протелепатит кто есть кто))
<baronos> юнитиводы почему на лаунчере не меняются иконки на фаенза к примеру?
<Anton2d> andrex: проверка на ньюбность по зарегесрированности ника, может быть ?
<Anton2d> Или бот такое не осилит ?
<andrex> нет, любой может через вебку зайти
<Anton2d> Ну вот тот кто не зарген или через вебфейс = нуб, тому и топики сыпать
<Amblnb> И команду отдельную чтоб сыпать целенаправлено.
<andrex> да вабще это нафиг не нужно, ибо боловство
<Anton2d> ну а как быть если у человеков нету глаз, топик они не читают...
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/howto-unity-50-ubuntu-1110.html
<andrex> нужно ковсем относится с пониманием, значит есть им куда стремится ещё
<skai-falkorr> baronos: умвр
<Anton2d> ляпота...
<skai-falkorr> ум так скать вр
<skai-falkorr> кстать реально отзывчивей стала
<skai-falkorr> теперь при запуске того же даш не надо ждать около секунды
<Anton2d> вправо панеоль лаунчер переносится уже там ?
<skai-falkorr> при переходе на линзу гвиббера - мгновенно загружает
<baronos> за то как и всегда надо попадать по кнопке запуска даш, а не как в гш в угол увел курсор и она открылась в тот же миг))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а кто мешает тебе настроить даш на угол?ccsm никто не отменял же
<baronos> skai-falkorr: если курсор подвести она откроется без нажатия на кнопку?
<Anton2d> нда маунт.нтс совсем сдулся под вторую половину файла, жрёт 95% проца, писать стал со скоростью 9 метросеков.
<Anton2d> *.нтфс
<skai-falkorr> ты до сих пор копаешься?Оо
<skai-falkorr> я уже дважды поспать успел
<Anton2d> 203759288320 bytes (204 GB) copied, 19133.5 s, 10.6 MB/s
<skai-falkorr> просмотреть три новые серии трех сериалов
<skai-falkorr> и кино
<Anton2d> из 400-от
<skai-falkorr> те надо было dd с bar запускать
<skai-falkorr> хоть бы знал скока еще ждать
<Anton2d> А какая разница кого запускать, один фиг копирование на нтфс раздел
<Anton2d> А я и так знаю.
<Anton2d> около 5 часов ;(
<User517[web]> вечер добрый.понимаю что вопрос немного не в тему поэтому сильно камеями не кидайте, но все может знает кто как в кедах плазму отключить ?
<Anton2d> Правда скорость падает и падает по тихоньку
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: ты не поверишь, но скорость в конце диска ниже раза в два скорости в началед иска
<skai-falkorr> изза плотности записи
<Lex_S> а что, плазму можно выпилить? Оо
<User517[web]> хз, хотелось бы , а то достает уж сильно
<Lex_S> чем достаёт то?
<skai-falkorr> можно.
<skai-falkorr> есть те, кто юзает кеды без плазмы.нафига - непонятно, но юзают
<Lex_S> да там почти весь десктоп на плазме
<User517[web]> как по мне неудобная она уж
<User517[web]> для сенсора енто конечно да а так как то туповата
<Lex_S> вон тут тока ктото про юнити постил :D
<Lex_S> а я похоже до 4.8 не обновлюсь
<baronos> skai-falkorr: если удалить твитер то в конверте остаётся "трансляция" как её убрать?
<skai-falkorr> перезагрузиться
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: какое 4.8?
<Lex_S> кеды)
<skai-falkorr> в репах 4.28
<skai-falkorr> ааа
<skai-falkorr> ты про кеды
<iBolit> вооооот, вроде должно работать, ща как ребутнусь, как проверю...
<Lex_S> я смотрю тут все тока и делают, что ребутятся)))
<iBolit> таки да, работает
<iBolit> :-D
<Demar> h
<skai-falkorr> artus:
<yurau> в дебиане 6 до сих пор inittab работает?
<iBolit> други
<iBolit> заметил странную вещь
<iBolit> top запущенный в терминале и гуевый диспетчер задачь путаются в показаниях... дают для одних и тех же процессов разные показатели потребления памяти и загрузки процессора
<iBolit> кому из них можно бельше верить?
<Anton2d> Всё правильно, они в разные моменты обновляются
<iBolit> там в разы разница
<Anton2d> Или ты про величину %
<artus> верить можно только htop
<Anton2d> имхо тоже знакомое дело, зависит от ядер там разница в %.
<artus> iBolit, а гуевому верить низя) ибо он сам по себе на 20-30 % грузит)
<artus> причем независимо от крутости ядер)
<iBolit> да нет вроде... гуевый говорит что сам потребляет 1%
<artus> вреть гад )
<skai-falkorr> http://vsetke.ru/thumbnails/8b0/7c8f4b06fd576f68f08a5062bd6c167a.jpg
<Anton2d> допустим у меня кто то из них показывать может макс 50%, а кто то 100%
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr: супер, суши-роллы ;)
<Anton2d> Сам гуёвый топ, у меня смело кушает 15-20 %
<baronos> htop top и сис монитор одно и тоже кажут )
<Anton2d> Странно, ядер скока ?
<go8765> как думаете стоит обдновлять мплеер отсюда? https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/gnome-mplayer-dev
<iBolit> 4 ядра
<iBolit> айкоре3
<Anton2d> iBolit: упдейт интервал сколько у монитора стоит, поробуй на минимум поставить
<iBolit> уже поставил
<iBolit> в принципе вижу что гуевый врет врет
<iBolit> для процесса загруженного из вайна показывает адское потребление памяти... что то в районе 16 терабайт...
<Anton2d> iBolit: не ну это вообще немыслемо, такого не видел.
<iBolit> хотел бы я себе столько оперативки :)
<Anton2d> А вообще htop конечно лучший
<iBolit> я кажется понял откуда у трабла ноги растут... система то 64бит
<iBolit> при этом топ в консоли кажет правильно, сколько я ему дал, столько и жрет.. 2 гига
<Anton2d> ясно, я 32 пользую с ПАЕ ведром
<iBolit> а можно поподробнее?
<iBolit> а то я с этой 64 битной системой уже извелся весь
<iBolit> а 32бит ставить жаба душит... у нойта 8 гб оперативки
<Anton2d> Ну есть такое ведро PAE оно даёт пользовать много память для 32 битной системы, но каждому приложению максимум 3+ гига только даётся
<iBolit> за зря что ли ей пропадать
<Anton2d> Ведро ставиться из репозитория.
<Anton2d> У меня 6 гигов, все доступны, все работают
<iBolit> я загружал лайв 32 битный он увидел только около 3
<Anton2d> Правильно всё.
<Anton2d> Ядро PAE ставиться уже после уставновки системы
<Anton2d> Оно есть готовое, прямо из репозитория ставиться. Но если ты уже на 64 подсел, настроил и все нравиться, то смысла особого то и нету.
<iBolit> я правильно понимаю, что ели я оставлю 32 битную систему, а потом прямо apt-get install pae  и все заработает? там больше нигде с бубном плясать не прийдется?
<artus> нет
<Anton2d> как нет ? ДА!
<Anton2d> Какие еще бубны ?
<artus> нет в плане не прийдетцо)
<Anton2d> Уже как год сижу на нём, никаких бубнов по этому поводу не стучал
<Anton2d> А ну да ;)
<artus> нефиг задавай двусмысленные вопросы )
<Anton2d> ;) случай когда нет=да
<artus> глядиш и антон в 2д перестанет нервничать :D
<iBolit> хм... как говорится век живи, век rtfm и все равно lmd
<Anton2d> я... и нервничать? это не совместимые переменные...
<skrishi> ура, у меня удалось конвертировать книгу..  )
<shenmue> в другую книгу?
<skrishi> artus: конвертирует только пдф с распознанным текстом, и коряво немного )
<skrishi> shenmue: в другой формат
<Anton2d> Я вот сижу с лайва, у меня вот уже копирование винта идет уже как 26957.2! секунд, осталось всего то 150 гиг, я совсем не нервничаю ;)
<iBolit> Anton кажется это оксюморон называется
<skrishi> более удобный.. теперь смогу хоть что-то читать по линухе по дароге домой )
<artus> skrishi, ну того, пдф без orc нафиг не нужен)
<Anton2d> оксюморон ... новое неизвестное слово в моём словаре ;)
<skrishi> artus: так его полно.. особенно по програмированию
<artus> skrishi, а статейко про перепаковку для читалки так и не нашол? )
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, ничего, в воскресенье к вечеру занервничаешь ;-)
<iBolit> оксюморон - совмещение несовместимых понятий
<iBolit> бесконечный тупик, сухая вода, ласковый убийца
<skrishi> artus: не, пока не искал.. пока пытаюсь распознать текст.. вроде тоже получается
<Anton2d> SergeyIT: не надо не надо... главное что бы 220 не срубили
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, сплюнь )
<Anton2d> тьфу!
<iBolit> три раза
<Anton2d> тьфуХ3. Я уже от нечего делать поставил в лайфе флэш сижу радиво слушаю, телеканал дождь подсматриваю.
<artus> skrishi, 6" ? читалка то ?
<artus> skrishi, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ebooks/130308/ держи
<Anton2d> 26957/60/60=7.4 часа 246 гигабайт..
<artus> Anton2d, выбрось каку и не парься)
<Anton2d> уже никак низя.
<artus> Anton2d, 100500 файликов ?
<Anton2d> dd
<artus> ужсс
<artus> Anton2d, в таром загнать в архив не ?
<Anton2d> весь винт 400 гиг на нтфс раздел льётся, ntfs-3g тормоз, фрагментирован целевой раздел сильно
<skrishi> artus: спасибо ) попробую.. хотя получается также как если развернуть читалку просто ))) у меня покетбук 612.. у него геродатчик.. выставляешь масштаб и получается также )
<Anton2d> мне надо сохранить всю структуру разделов винта, их там 6 штук
<Anton2d> таром будет еще медоленней
<artus> Anton2d, а зааачем лить на ntfs ?
<artus> Anton2d, судя по всему место есть , отрезать , в ext и лить на него уже
<Anton2d> патамушта нету дрогого, потомучто дали на время терабайтник с 400 г свободным местом
<artus> ext из под форточек прекрасно работает
<artus> Anton2d, всяко было бы быстрее )
<Anton2d> чем, акронисом каким нибуть ?
<Anton2d> форточек то самих нету
<artus> гпартед ) партишн, вобщем все до чего дотянешся)
<artus> да и если ты ддшиш системный винт то лутше с ливки делать )
<Anton2d> гпартед то мне ни чем бы не помог, партишн, проде ехт4 не понимает
<Anton2d> *вроде
<skrishi> как вам юнити 5?
<artus> хотя развлекайся) тебе осталось часиков 5ть , а потом окажетцо что гдето что то пошло не так :D
<artus> Anton2d, я про ресайз терабайтника , в плане отгрызть от него кусочек
<artus> Anton2d, данных на винте сколько ? все теже 400 гигов? или данных гигов на 200?
<Anton2d> дак там жуткая фрагментация, сколько бы времении я его отгрызал то ...
<Anton2d> 400 гигов, данных там на 350
<artus> Anton2d, клонзила сделал мне образ винта 250 гигового за час ) получилось на 43 гига, ну сколько было, столько и упаковала
<Anton2d> Вопроз на засыпку, ты на какой тип ФС бекап делал ?
<artus> ext4 :D , я ж не буратина себе зло творить)
<Anton2d> ну так... был бы у меня чистый 400-ник, небыло вообще такого гиммора
<skai-falkorr> а вот нафига dd?
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: как тебе Юнити 5, лучше 2д?
<artus> Anton2d, главное верить в то что оно потом прочтетцо с терабайтника то )
<artus> skrishi, юнити под любым соусом кака )
<Anton2d> artus: я буду сначало его примонтировать этот образ и проверять, что там.
<Anton2d> С другой стороны, а что может быть не нормально, пишу образ в файл, ошибок нету, нету.. должно быть гут
<skrishi> artus: тебе дай волю, так ты из консоли выползать не будешь ))
<artus> Anton2d, ну с такой то айкой как ты говориш фрагментацией на нтфсе )
<Anton2d> винты оба живые, даже релокейтед секторов нема
 * go8765 у меня есть тыщща вопросов, но на них никтоне ответит(
<Anton2d> хде воросы ?
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: 2d я ваще не запускал. смысла не видел
<skai-falkorr> а 5 пошустрее 4
<artus> skrishi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/390373/81dda076 да не сидю я в консоли то )
<go8765> Anton2d: я подумал и понял, что всё это впринцыпе нагуглить могу, что-бы не парить людям мозк)
<artus> go8765, :) неужто исправляешся  ? ))
<go8765> artus: аж самому страшно)
<Anton2d> Вот это, да!
<skrishi> artus: не верю.. ты это только что в гимпе накидал )))
<artus> skrishi, хее))
<Anton2d> Правильно так: сначало надо нагуглить, испарить себе весь моск. Потом по результатам парить остальным.
<artus> Anton2d, если моск есть то он и парится не будет) максимум нюансы уточнятцо )
<Anton2d> Это смотря куда гуголь заведёт.
<SergeyIT> все дороги в гугле порносайтами заканчиваются
<skai-falkorr> или котиками
<skrishi> славо богу что не начинаются )
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ты не поверишь
<skrishi> оО
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: 63 гига хватит что бы поставить Юнити?
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: мне хватает 3х
<skai-falkorr> на 63 гига ты можешь зеркало всех репозиториев создать
<skai-falkorr> возможно даже для обоих архитектур
<skrishi> тогда сейчас бекап сделаю и попробую всё сломать )
<artus> skrishi, а у меня печеньки и варенье :-P
<artus> skai-falkorr, это тебе было )))
<skrishi> =)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а у мну огурчики соленые:)
<artus> не , огурчикоф не хочу, ибо их надо под водовку, а ее я щас точно не хочу )
<skrishi> пить вообще вредно
<artus> есть такое дело
<SergeyIT> есть тоже
<go8765> что думаете поэтому поводу? http://goo.gl/2Rogq http://goo.gl/Lbnp4 ?
<artus> go8765, зимнее обострение ?
<SergeyIT> вечное обострение
<SergeyIT> go8765, а ты анонимные письма читаешь?
<skai-falkorr> чекак
<go8765> а по делу сказать? вашим професиональным взглядом
<SergeyIT> у людей бизнес
<go8765> artus: на счёт зимнего обострения - http://www.anonimster.ru/
<go8765> *http://goo.gl/8h7Ms
<artus> go8765, ну професиональным взлядом если, то острая форма паранои вкуче с незнанием чем себя занять усугубненным нежеланием прикладывать усилия для получения необходимых знаний )
<go8765> SergeyIT: всмысле?
<skai-falkorr> вы вообще о чем?
<skai-falkorr> и вообще
<skai-falkorr> man i2p
<go8765> skai-falkorr: я её на диалапе неделю завпускатьтолько буду) так что не вариант
<skai-falkorr> go8765: у мну тож диалап
<skai-falkorr> практически
<skai-falkorr> 3жи
<skai-falkorr> но работаеть жеж
<artus> go8765, твой диалап, это сугубо твои проблемы )  нет желания завести норм инет - ну неди тогда )
<artus> *нуди
<go8765> skai-falkorr: ну 3ж и жиалап - это небо и земля
<go8765> artus: т.е. ты тоже за i2p?
<artus> я не страдаю параноей )
<skai-falkorr> http://i.min.us/iKIqFsV2sD4Tu.png
<artus> skai-falkorr, это чего ? ))
<skai-falkorr> данные с трафик монитора
<skai-falkorr> по моему трижи модему
<skai-falkorr> за последние два месяца
<artus> а я внстатом считаю ) http://itmages.ru/image/view/390439/3db5ecdb
<artus> в принципе и считал на 3g им же
<skai-falkorr> твоя стомегабитка не котируется
<artus> не, я про то что внстат тож достаточно удобно выводит и мониторит
<go8765> artus: ты, я так понял, считать меня за человека будешь только после того как я интернет себе подключу)
<skai-falkorr> artus: да я помню.просто тут баща уже была
<skai-falkorr> go8765: не волнуйся.он и тогда не будет считать тебя человеком
<artus> :D
<go8765> skai-falkorr: у тя 13 гигов в день максимум- на диалапе - больше 150ти метров  врядли получится
<go8765> так что небо и земля
<skai-falkorr> зачем те интернет, если он диалапный?
<artus> небо и земля это когда возможности нет) а не когда тараканы в голове )
<Anton2d> Ну что мужики, пропали мои 7 слишним часов даром ;( сам виноват. Вообщем на 7-ом часу копирования. Когда уже 250 гиг из 400 слилось, я залил клаву пивом, 0,3 вылилось. Но и это еще не всё.
<Anton2d> Клаву я отключил сразу, разобрал, промы водой просушил феном
<artus> Anton2d, я ж предупреждал то))) могу и лог показать) напомнить )
<Anton2d> А вот дальше, эпик фейл. Подключаю разъём клавы к ps/2 - комп тупо вырубается ;(
<skrishi> пить вредно! =)
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: надеюсь вы не обидитесь. если я скажу, что вы лошара?:)
<skai-falkorr> просто не могу удержаться
<Anton2d> Статика или чего... ёпэрэсэты. 7 часов
<go8765> )
<skrishi> а нахрена обратно то врубал клаву? )
<skai-falkorr> эт он зря
<Anton2d> Ну как нахрена, высушил.. же.. всё ок, сколько раз втыкал налету..
<skrishi> комп либо вырубается или виснет.. этоже не усб )
<skai-falkorr> запомни. не дыши на комп, если чето ждешь уже 7 часов
<Anton2d> Так не первый раз же, но глупость это была да.
<skai-falkorr> даже не думай о нем, а то альфа волны скоррелируют
<Anton2d> Да щаз всё снова поставлю, пойду спать, до завтра, до обеда теперь
<go8765> а я просканировал свою музыкальную колекцию сонгбёрдом и у меня в ней оказалось 666 исполнителей)
<Anton2d> Там часов на 12-14 копирования.
<skrishi> ладно.. пойду перезагружусь..
<skrishi> вроде поставил.. юнити5 )
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IATNbYqb94&feature=g-pop&context=G29e114eYPAAAAAAAzAA
<totototitito> 1
<artus> Anton2d, быстрее отрезать от винта и лить на ext
<totototitito> есть из Липецка кто-нибудь?
<Anton2d> атрезать чую чтолько же повремени будет. Этож нтфс фрагментированный, 400 гигов, не малое дело.
<Anton2d> Даже не знаю что и делать винт отдават в понелельник
<Anton2d> Теперь еще посли фэйла надо на ошибки фс проверить
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: там фрагментирования на 50гб. это час.максимум
<skai-falkorr> отрезаешь 50гб.
<Anton2d> а дальше
<artus> Anton2d, и че что фрагментированый, ну пусть час будет ресайзить, даже 2 , зато потом сддшиш за час и всех делов
<skai-falkorr> или ты делал дамп на куда - туда и скопируй.и отформатни финт
<artus> skai-falkorr, он дамп на ntfs льеть)
<Anton2d> чего тоформатнуть та, винт то чюжой, там 600 занято
<skai-falkorr> дык нафига.
<skai-falkorr> скопируй нужную инфу
<skai-falkorr> формати свой.откуда копируешь.или ты зафигом ваще делаешь это?
<go8765> SergeyIT: а в чём там бизнес, если бесплатно вроде всё..?
<Anton2d> Переразбивка разделов нужна на исходном винте, там бордак, надо некорые разделы из нтфс в екс перегнать, некорые расширить, сдвинуть.
<Anton2d> *в екст4
<baronos> два раза за день уже гстример ффмпег обновился)
<Anton2d> там 6 разделов и полный беспредел
<artus> хеее, мну гиннес принесли :P
<Anton2d> а я последние 0,3 чешского нефильтровоного вылил на клаву.
<artus> Anton2d, таакая бяка ? :D
<skai-falkorr> ну так скопируй с них нужную инфу куда можешь.формати.разбей.скопируй обратно.профит
<skai-falkorr> а я не пью уже около полутора лет наверное
<Anton2d> Клаве, зачёт. Chicony, с ёмкостяи под кнопками, как специально для пиво, на плёнки почти не попало ;)
<skai-falkorr> а вы алкоголики и ханурики:)
<SergeyIT> go8765, ну не все там бесплатно...
<skai-falkorr> go8765: реклама и порнобаннеры же
<go8765> skai-falkorr: видимо атблок порезал
<go8765> *д
<go8765> наконецто нашёл подходящий внешне проигрыватель.ура.
<artus> зачем ? проигрыватель должен адекватно играть а не шашечками мигать)
<skai-falkorr> ритмбокс?
<go8765> songbirg
<go8765> раньше амарок тоже мне нравился, но новый интерфейс да и ещё и в гноме...
<artus> не осилил клементин? )))
<go8765> artus:  и чем ты таким адекватным пользуешься?
<go8765> artus: она тоже кутишная. и после добавления бибилиотеки начинает грузить цп на 100
<skai-falkorr> мертвую говядину поставь
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G zmu
<artus> alias zmusic='google-chrome --app='http://z-music.ru/''
<skai-falkorr> вообще нафига тырфейс, если оно в фоне?
<go8765> skai-falkorr: да надоел он уже) хочу красивое что-то. он и так для куев останется)
<artus> а так мен и ритмбокса с дедбифом с головой , хотя конфиг mpd лежит гдето )
<go8765> skai-falkorr: я люблю оценки ставить и потом по ним слушать)
<skai-falkorr> ритмбокс
<go8765> artus: я ждал что ты не знаешь что такое дидбиф)
<baronos> завтра типа будет 2,95 ритмбокс
<artus> go8765, с чего бы мне его не знать?
<artus> go8765, он у меня в качестве будильника работает) радио играет )
<go8765> skai-falkorr: ну он мне не очень почему-то тем более сонгбёрд я ещё на форточках пользовал. потом началась пора экспериментов, а сейчас опять думаю - он
<go8765> я переживал что опять не вспомню как добалять в его билиотеку музыку без копирования в папки, а то пришлось бы опять выбросить)
<go8765> хотя ему бещё кодеки дидбифа и мплеера и было бы хорошо совсем...
<go8765> его кстати вроде только под линуксом решили дальше развивать
<pooler_> re all]
<go8765> рудщ
<pooler_> Ребят, есть нечто альтернативное под убунту? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdv1NlEZWro&feature=fvst чтобы в 1 окне код программы а в другой всё компилировалось
<go8765> pooler_: ulta edit?
<go8765> baronos: чё-то у меня qweechat не коннектится ...
<go8765> * и не открывает окно настроек..
<SergeyIT> ну и выброси его
<go8765> ЧЯДНТ?
<go8765> SergeyIT: отчего же так сразу, может он хороший)
<SergeyIT> ТВДНТ
<go8765> а вроде приличный человек... и всё равно заставляет гуглить по пол-вечера расшифровывая послания
<go8765> )
 * go8765 этот г*дск*й хром пробрался даже в тему сонгбёрда(
<NikitaO> привет
<artus> ходють тут всякие
<shenmue> без прописки
<artus> go8765, хром няша )
<shenmue> неа
<go8765> выпилить немедлено!0
<go8765> хотя по большому счёту они все не плохие и не хорошие а просто - разные
<go8765> млин.. может вернуться на старую, добрую tint2 вместо gnome-panel... или лучше - вместе с ...
<go8765> о. другое дело) тинт2-рулит)
<artus> go8765, возвращайся на форточки) ато тут у тебя одни проблемы сплошные )
<shenmue> ыхы
<artus> гном панель в коробке ? ух ты извращенец то
<shenmue> Сайт может угрожать безопасности вашего компьютера или мобильного устройства
<shenmue> чорт =(
<artus> о, шерлок есть с дубляжем, гуд
<go8765> artus: я и так можно сказать на форточках
<go8765> artus: менталист смотрел?
<artus> знакомое чо то
<artus> *что
<go8765> типа современного шерлока
<artus> снриал? мельком листал вроде, не айс
<go8765> мне понравился..
<go8765> если в сонгбёрде движок мозиллы 1.9 версии это ничё?)
<go8765> artus: ты ж раньше арчем пользовался?
<artus> давно когдато было дело
<go8765> чё слез?
<artus> да ну нафиг его) с его переодическими отпаданием запчастей )
<go8765> а когда-то говорили, что классный дистр)
<artus> не говорил я такого)  на предмет класного это к убегающему )
<artus> да и когда я им баловался и мог такое говорить тебя тут небыло )
<User517[web]> Доброго времени суток!
<go8765> artus: я помню вы с химиком его часто обсуждали, не?
<artus> было дело , химик вроде как на дебиан соскочил )
<artus> а может и на бубунту , не помню
<User517[web]> нужна помощь с usb irda, дело зашло в тупик.. может кто нибудь с мне помочь.?
<Lex_S> всем рано или поздно хочется стабильности)
<Lex_S> User517[web]: ты пости суть проблемы, мб кто и ответит
<go8765> artus: ну так а чё-ты сразу:небыло. небыло. мой первый логин на фриноде-года три, наверное, назад был)
<User517[web]> устройство не отображается в /dev/  хотя вроде его ядро видит и дрова есть.. вот создал тему, но никто мне не помогает. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179958.0
<User517[web]> загляните пожалуйста, кто имел дело с irda может найдеться решение..
<artus> User517[web], что в dmesg сыпется при втыкании?
<artus> хотя вижу
<Lex_S> я уже и забыл что есть инфракрасники
<artus> User517[web], ты не повериш, но в гугле есть ответ на твой вопрос :D
<User517[web]> да все про них забыли, просто для пду понадобился ..
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png =(
<artus> User517[web], http://goo.gl/hA5t9
<skrishi> =D
<Lex_S> ыы
<artus> skrishi, как ты мог )
<Lex_S> а было не раз такое
<skrishi> прикольно.. я даже както кнопочку жал )))))
<shenmue> там мигает уровень угрозы
<Lex_S> когда у людей на убунте\арче и тд нахрдили всякие черви типа blast в C:\Windows\System32 на их dev/sda1)
<shenmue> снимок просто не попал на буквы
<User517[web]> <artus> так у меня в устройствах нет irda0 чтоб его в utils прописать..
<User517[web]> в этом вся и проблема..
<artus> User517[web], При этом в /dev никакого irda нет.....
<skrishi> так, вроде я почистил.. щас перезагружусь ) и скажу своё фи )))
<artus> User517[web], читаемсс, внимательно )
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png дальше - больше =)
<shenmue> мой браузер это антивирус
<shenmue> и ведь ведется кто то на такое
<artus> shenmue, а у меня не показывает твой антивирус :'(
<Lex_S> до чего нанотехнологии дошли)
<shenmue> потому что хром
<Lex_S> блин где вы всё это находите
<shenmue> да ссылку на картинке видно
<artus> вот гадство, мне теберь с вирусами чтоль сидеть?
<Lex_S> я тоже с опиры сижу
<Lex_S> и на семёре и в генте
 * artus всегда говорил что опера ацкое поделие
<shenmue> опера няшка. и антивирус в ней есть. и систем32. тока кофе варить не умеет =(
<skrishi_> блин
<gPaKoH4uK> /me выдохнул
<gPaKoH4uK> чтоб его, что за глюк с /me
<skrishi_> короче юнити5 работает )) и действительно побыстрей ))
<gPaKoH4uK> а пофинг
 * shenmue чот не работает
<skrishi_> кроме того у меня прибавилось целый гиг свободного места )))
<Lex_S> то ли ещё будет
<go8765> shenmue: а чё за тема у тебя такая?
<shenmue> элегент
<shenmue> элегант*
<shenmue> в /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ пусто
<shenmue> а где политика управлением проца теперь?
<go8765> чё-то я не могу понять где у тинт2 новый гномовский трей?
<go8765> млин. кажись понял. пора в опенбокс сессию :)
<skrishi_> artus: тут?
<artus> skrishi_, местами
<skrishi_> где настраивается колёсико у мыши?
<skrishi_> =D
<artus> Oo
<skrishi_> я же говорил что всё сломаю )
<shenmue> и у боров есть усики?
<shenmue> бобров*
<shenmue> раз уж мы тут все собрались
<skrishi_> есть )) длинные )) тебе на зоометод )
<skrishi_> блин.. у меня колесо на мыше крутит в обратную сторону теперь )
<useall> skrishi_: как штурвал у самолета-тянешь вниз-летишь вверх,представь что твоя мышь-штурвал,а ты пилот.
<skrishi_> блин, да это как зубы чистить жуя бутерброд )
<shenmue> разбери мышку и колесо разверни в другую сторону
<useall> лучше мышку разверни задом - наперед
<shenmue> еще юсб штекер перевернуть
<shenmue> ну и до кучи экран
<useall> :)=
<shenmue> а вообще интересно это ты как?
<skrishi_> а я что логи веду своих действий )
<skrishi_> чистил систему, пытался настроить что бы поудобнее було )))
<skrishi_> было*
<skrishi_> а как получилось.. не знаю.. вроде ничего не прогал с мышкой связаное
<skrishi_> нашёл.. блин.. рехнуться можно
<skrishi_> что бы я ещё раз эту галочку нажал ... =D
<skrishi_> кому интересно http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179017.0
<useall> угу,реверсивку включил.
<useall> некоторые геймеры с реверсивкой на мышь гамают.то же самое,что со скролом,только уже на мышь.
<shenmue> я играю так
<shenmue> так на симулятарах полета и некторых других играх удобно
<shenmue> хвост самолет вниз значит летишь наверх
<useall> ну да.
<useall> более логично мне кажется,но привыкнуть сложновато.
<shenmue> я никогда не путался. тока в самый первый раз
<skrishi_> )
<skrishi_> лан, спокойной ночи
<shenmue> путается те кто привык что они камерой управляют. а не объектом на экране.
<skrishi_> завтра доломаю комп )
<useall> shenmue: ну фз,я просто в игры не играю,но понимаю,что именно в игре к реверсивному движению мыши привыкнуть много легче,чем,например,в системе.
<useall> не представляю как можно в системе юзать реверсивку
<useall> что колесо,что саму мышь.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-15
<User878[web]> есть кто живой?
<shenmue> да
<User878[web]> доброй ночи.
<User878[web]> ищу решение задачки. никогда не пользовался виртуальной средой из под винды
<User878[web]> у меня на флэшке установлена убунта, но биос, увы флешку грузить не хочет
<User878[web]> хочу загрузить из под винды через виртуал бокс. есть ли смысл пробовать?
<shenmue> ну включи в ней юсб и пробуй
<shenmue> у тебя установочный образ или установленна ос на флешке?
<User878[web]> уже установленная ОС. на других компах грузитс
<shenmue> если комп твой то можно попробывать заюзать plop
<artus> ну вообщето вбокс умеет смотреть на флеш как на свой винт )
<artus> но как создаетцо контейнер под форточкой я понятия не имею )
<artus> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/sdc.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdc вот так под линем
<artus> shenmue, вот скажи мне мил человек, что за засада то такая, врубаю nomodeset в грубе, резко монитор прикидывается соовсем посторонним и отказывается определятцо в системе, и плевать ему на ксорг , xrandr его вообще не видет, зато
<artus> карточка работает сказка ) и хоть потолок 800 на 600 но флеш аж со свистом в фулскрине бегает, а стоит не выключить кмс, дык с разрешением все прекрасно но блин жеш видео тооормозит безбожно (((
<shenmue> а я не помню что дает nomodeset
<artus> KMS отрубает
<shenmue> а это что? =)
<artus> kernel-mode-setting
<artus>  in some rare cases KMS will prevent your video output from working correctly, or from working at all
<artus> это чегой, ядро чтоль собирать теперяче :'(
<shenmue> я как будто что то понял
<shenmue> сказал бы чо оно делает хоть
<artus> да рулит видеовыводами
<shenmue> ну тогда логично что ты это выкл и всё покрывается волосами
<artus> блин, сошлись 2 одиночества , syncmaster 700ift и 82865G  :D
<artus> да не, если б полосами то , причем при включеном ксорг.конф приводит в лубой конфигурации к отрублению монитора , может конечно моник соовсем пичальный , но хоть костылем с xrandr заводится
<shenmue> а на монике вне режима?
<shenmue> или что на нем?
<artus> да не , если б , просто тухнет если ксорг скормить , даже пустой, вообще какой либо , а без ксорга 1152 на 864 100гц аж со свистом летает , только видео тупит на проигрывании и во флеше
<artus> зато без кмс видео летает но тупо не выставляетцо разрешение на монитор) и ксрандр не видит оный , мистика блин)
<artus> User878[web], ты еще жив ?
<shenmue> в ксорге наверное дрова на свободные поставить надо
<artus> xserver-xorg-video-intel :D , другое туда и не станет то)
<paulsomebody_> Кто-нибудь может меня соориентировать с Samba? Ubuntu
<paulsomebody_> и Windows не видят друг-друга.
<paulsomebody_> Очевидные вещи, вроде проверки того, чтобы имя рабочей группы было одинаковым везде я уже попробовал.
<go8765_> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<paulsomebody_> Совершенно аналогичное руководство я уже прочитал.
<paulsomebody_> Не помогло.
<artus> paulsomebody_, заходи утром , телепаты спать ушли
<paulsomebody_> Вам предложить мой smb.conf, раз вы не телепат?
<artus> paulsomebody_, ты мне логи предложи, ответы на пинги и тд
<artus> ибо самба с вендой дружат с дефолтным конфигом
<paulsomebody_> Ок, какие логи?
<paulsomebody_> С дефолтным конфигом, к сожалению ничего не заработало.
<artus> paulsomebody_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/804684/
<artus>  дописано было только в конце , венда , андроид и остальные ходят по шаре аж со свистом
<shenmue> server string  серверные стринги
<paulsomebody_> Примерно так и выглядит мой конфиг. Windows Network в сети видно, но при попытке открыть ее мне выдают ошибку «Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server».
<artus> paulsomebody_, а если ты венду не видиш то на канал вендоводов выпытывать как выпилить ее брендмауер и тд
<paulsomebody_> Windows меня тоже не видит. Брандмауэр? Сейчас посмотрю.
<paulsomebody_> А какими портами Samba по умолчанию пользуется?
<artus> а фиг нает ) не помню, а гуглить лень)
<artus> paulsomebody_, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165654.0
<artus> paulsomebody_, и того, поиск на форуме есть , а там разжовано до состояния не интерено даже отвечать )
<artus> ибо смысла перепосты тебе с форума делать никакого
<paulsomebody_> Сейчас посмотрим, что там хорошего.
<artus> и да, у самбы лог есть )
<artus>  /var/log/samba/ <----
<artus> paulsomebody_, признайся, с фаерволом на бубунте баловался?
<paulsomebody_> Нет.
<artus> sudo iptables -L на пасту
<aleksei`> грр, слетают все пермишны на папки и файлы после перезагрузки ...
<artus> paulsomebody_, http://pm4u.opennet.ru/samba.htm вот еще посмотри , вроде более разжовано
<paulsomebody_> artus: Вот вывод этой команды.
<paulsomebody_> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/804686/
<artus> гуд
<paulsomebody_> artus: По той ссылке инструкции для 9.10.
<artus> paulsomebody_, и самбу давай на пасту
<paulsomebody_> artus: Какая это команда?
<artus> grep -vE "^#|^$" /etc/samba/smb.conf
<artus> grep -vE "^#|^$" /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com' кошернее )) оно тебе сразу ссылку отдаст ) только pastebinit поставь
<paulsomebody_> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/804688/
<paulsomebody_> artus: Ок.
<artus> paulsomebody_, sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_bak && gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf  и туда http://paste.ubuntu.com/804684/ , только поправь пути к шарам в самом низу на свои , которые path = /data/share и тд
<artus> ой, * sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<artus> ато чето у тя наверчено в конфиге дофига левого
<go87651> artus: в чём ты черновики хранишь? в  текстовых файлах?
<paulsomebody_> artus: Похоже, что после прочтения вот этой инструкции http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685718 (седьмая по счету, бггг) я понял в чем дело. Я не задал пароль для Windows Workgroup. Где это можно сделать? Это будет что-то вроде 'sudo smbpasswd -a somebody'?
<artus> paulsomebody_, эмм, ко мне гости ходють и просто так )
<artus> paulsomebody_, глянь в логах на чем рубится коннект
<artus> go87651, дропбокс, черитрее, спрингпад(если надо синкать с планшетом)
<artus> go87651, а вообще надо пнуть себя и натянуть кой нить движок на домен и туда писульки писать
<paulsomebody_> Логи я уже посмотрел, так ничего внятного нет. Может быть вам со стороны будет понятнее. http://paste.ubuntu.com/804695/
<go87651> а блогспот, не?
<go87651> с перепостом в вордпресс
<paulsomebody_> artus: Под Windows 7 у Workgroup всегда, принудительно есть пароль.
<artus> да у меня тама даже было чето уже, надо пароль вспомнить
<paulsomebody_> artus: Я имел в виду его, а не пароль для доступа к папке.
<artus> paulsomebody_, ну я как то 7ку все больше мимопроходя видел) без интересу она мне )
<go87651> paulsomebody_: а он имел ввиду пароль к блогспоту)
<artus> go87651, http://artus-adm.blogspot.com/ оу, у меня тама еще чето есть оказываетцо )
<go8765> щяс заглянем в этот кладязь знаний)
<go8765> типа: как пользоваться sudo и что такое synaptic)
<artus> не, такого тама вроде нима )
<go8765> первый пост - вконтакт надоел)
<go8765> это уже многообещающе)
<paulsomebody_> И все же, где можно задать пароль для доступа к Workgroup?
<paulsomebody_> Я дважды проверил свою конфигурацию, все остальное ок. «Лишние» строки в этот файл дописала программа для настройки общего доступа.
<go87651> мдя. ничё такого. это было начало пути. щяс там наверное было  бы всё менее понятно, моему обывательскому взору)
<artus> go87651, потом писалось в другой бложик , но чей то я не помню куда скинул бекап сайтика ) и посему его уже не разверну )
<paulsomebody_> Феноменально, но в конфиге действительно было что-то лишнее.
<paulsomebody_> Я думаю это gadmin-sambaю
<artus> я же говорил что дефолтный конфиг работает )
<paulsomebody_> Честно говоря, дефолтный конфиг я попробовал в первую очередь. :) Возможно он работает только со второго раза?
<artus> paulsomebody_, sudo system-config-samba и будет тебе счастье с гуями)
<artus> а всякие гадмины в топку )
<paulsomebody_> Я так уже и сделал, да.
<go8765> *и не просто со второго раза, но ещё и тиолько по средам и пятницам)
<paulsomebody_> Сегодня суббота. Но все-же, задачу нельзя будет считать решенной, пока я не дождусь среды и не проверю, что все работает и тогда. :)
<paulsomebody_> Хм. Это хорошо, что я предусмотрительно не обрадовался.
<paulsomebody_> Теперь ту-же ошибку я получаю после того, как пытаюсь открыть список папок в компьютере рабочей группы.
<go8765> недавно говорил с чуваком- он скачал игру - бокс и говорит. не получается её установить-она в пдф формате(хотя всё было запаковано в рар) минут 5 я пытался выяснить в чём же она у него и добиться ответа, что это рар. потом когда
<go8765> мы сошлись на мнении, что это всё-таки рар а не пдф, то началась вторая эпопея- разархивирование. оказывается этого мы тоже не умеем делать. я даже стеснялся обьяснять, но в итоге мы справились. эпик вин! (правда в игре оказался
<go8765> вирус и антивирус схавал всё и сразу)
<go8765> paulsomebody_: может сдесь посмотри http://forum.oszone.net/post-1264223.html
<paulsomebody_> Я ценю ваше участие, но гуглить я умею и сам. :)
<paulsomebody_> Я уже перчитал с дюжину руководств. :)
<paulsomebody_> Всем спасибо, вернусь к этой проблеме позже.
<shenmue> ты лучше классику читай.
<shenmue> она интересней =)
<go8765> просто я в конфиге видел, что было написано user а не share
<go8765> может дело в этом7
<Hariec> qui
<idarkside> hi im looking to create a init.d script that simply runs repoen.sh in the background on boot :) please
<Fox_Black> День добрый. Народ, есть опыт работы с dovecot? У меня не хочет сервис стартовать. Жалуется на то что утилита нужна для управления.
<Fox_Black> Есть кто живой?
<sharikoff> ну так поставь утилиту
<sharikoff> в чем проблема то
<sharikoff> doveadm она вроде зовется..
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: чел он ушел, он тя не услышал
<Anton2d> Короче бросил я эту мою затею с перекомпановкой разделов. Пока не здам текущие заказы. А там всё же буду брать новый винт + под бекаб, + ssd на 64 под систему.
<Anton2d> а то еще одно неловкое движение с пивом или кнопками, и трындец всей работе. ;)
<Anton2d> Думаю 63 ssd под систему, софт, 1 или 1,5 тер под данные, плюс 400-ник останется старый под бекапы.
<Anton2d> *64
<Anton2d> На ssd hdd кто систему ставил, заметно быстрее шавелится ?
<NgeMtu> День добрый, прошу помощи у тех у кого паралельно Linux стоит ОС Windows Vista. Мне нужен код из файла menu.lst он в самом конце там несколько строк иду для винды
<NgeMtu> кому не сложно скинь пожалуйста эти строки
<Anton2d> А если апдейт груб сделать ? А то код-то разный может быть у на разных разделах.
<NgeMtu> запускаю апдейт у меня вылетает ошибка типа updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ....... done
<Anton2d> странно, что то с грубом у тебя не то, или не та версия. Не должно там быть такого файла.
<Anton2d> a3d:/boot/grub$ ls /boot/grub/menu*
<Anton2d> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/menu*: No such file or directory
<Anton2d> Вообщем я слабо с грубом дружу. Непомошник
<NgeMtu> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<NgeMtu> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<NgeMtu> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NgeMtu> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<NgeMtu> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<NgeMtu> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-13-generic
<NgeMtu> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic
<NgeMtu> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<NgeMtu> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<NgeMtu> ошибка токого типа
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<NgeMtu> :( досадно
<skai-falkorr> NgeMtu: и где ошибка?ну кроме твоего днк
<NgeMtu> остряк?
<NgeMtu> у меня граб не видит висту
<andrex> NgeMtu: где ошибка?
<NgeMtu> не могу понять по какой причине...
<skai-falkorr> и что?
<skai-falkorr> по причине того, что это виста?
<Anton2d> Ошибок тоже невижу. Просто винду не находит тихо, молча. ;)
<NgeMtu> а как сделать чтоб он её увидел?
<yurau> может она уже убита
<andrex> может просто потому что бут виндовский затёрт
<yurau> ты ее больше никогда не увидишь:)
<Anton2d> ;)
<NgeMtu> :)
<yurau> стави вин7 тогда
<NgeMtu> я просто фишка тогда понять не могу, поставил LInux, до этого стояла виста, всё работало, просто в один момент он перестал видеть её, пытался переустановить граб через лайв
<NgeMtu> видит только Linux
<yurau> а раздел с виндой можно подключить?
<andrex> ну просто очень правильно переставил граб, нафига винда нужна)
<NgeMtu> как его подключить?
<yurau> у тебя какая система?
<NgeMtu> 10ю10
<yurau> тогда меню Переход-Компьютер-раздел винды
<Anton2d> сначало бы fdisk -l посмотреть
<NgeMtu> открывает
<yurau> все, теперб пользуйся :)
<Anton2d> тогда не надо фдиск -л
<NgeMtu> :) мне нужно ОС запустить что их 2 было
<NgeMtu> :)
<Anton2d> короче надо восстановить загрузчик винды тепер, но он убъёт груб
<Anton2d> потом снова восстанавливаем груб, но он убъёт винду
<yurau> у тебя груб какой версии установлен?
<skai-falkorr> а ведь даже в 10.04 был груб2 уже
<skai-falkorr> откуда у него первый
<Anton2d> и так по циклу ;)
<Anton2d> Вот я смотрю, первый походу.
<skai-falkorr> знач не оригинал, а какую нить зверубунту с торрентюсру скачал
<NgeMtu> нет оригинал качал с оффа
<Anton2d> Знаю откуда груб первый, можно обновиться с 9.10 до 10.04, но груб не обновлять.
<andrex> итавь второй груб, значит ты своими прямыми руками переставил на первый
<skai-falkorr> балин.2 минуты фильма и уже ляп
<NgeMtu> :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: что за фильм?
<skai-falkorr> бессмертные
<baronos> хола хола)
<Anton2d> просто отказаться можно от обновления на груб2, отказывался ?
<skai-falkorr> битва богов
<NgeMtu> я сразу ставил 10.10 и небыло запроса на обновление граба
<skai-falkorr> а прутья не кованные, а прокатные.с рисками.современные. обычная такая арматура
<Anton2d> оО...
<skai-falkorr> вот жалко было им добыть для кина гладкие прутья.надо было арматуру брать простую
<baronos> причем тут виста 10,10 и граб? всё там видится всё там нормально при установки, и обновлял граб через чрут с 9,04 и 9,10
<Anton2d> update-grub -v
<NgeMtu> у меня стояла виста поставил Linux через некоторое время Grub перестал видеть Витсу..:(
<baronos> может ты затер висту просто
<skai-falkorr> о.его памяти хватает на полчаса
<Anton2d> просто так через время не бывает. Что то произошло.
<skai-falkorr> потом он начинает повторять с самого начала
<Anton2d> update-grub -v хотябы покажи и sudo fdisk -l
<NgeMtu> сейчас
<Anton2d> !paste | NgeMtu
<ubuntuhelp> NgeMtu: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<NgeMtu> http://paste.pro/5140218
<NgeMtu> там в начале апдейт
<NgeMtu> а ниже приведен фдиск
<Anton2d> Да вижу. Но где всё же update-grub -v ? Версия какая *
<NgeMtu> граб2
<Anton2d> Гут.
<Anton2d> /dev/sda1               1        1275    10240000   27  Неизвестный
<Anton2d> Раздел непонятный.
<NgeMtu> это скорее всего резервный диск висты(бекап)
<NgeMtu> или что-то типо того
<Anton2d> А ну фиг с ним. Но судя по всему загрузчик самой винды всё таки, пристрелленный.
<NgeMtu> и как его можно воскресить?(
<Anton2d> Гугли как его восстановить.
<Anton2d> Не знаю я.
<NgeMtu> ясно спасибо
<Anton2d> А потом снова груб придётся восстанавливать
<NgeMtu> ну это понятно:)
<skai-falkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Anton2d> Ага, хорошие хелпЫ.
<Anton2d> Читал я их, многое нашёл там что искал.
<NgeMtu> попробую по ним еще раз пробежаться надеюсь поможет:(
<Anton2d> Так или иначе, с самой недовистой придётся разбираться в любом случае.
<baronos> формат С: и всё
<andrex> mkfs.ext4 /dev/чёто там и усё
<Anton2d> sda2 и sda3 в данном случае и фтопку висты все пойдут незамедлительно ;)
<Anton2d> причем там еще до кучи /dev/sda2   *        1275       10367    73028608    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Anton2d> * - это не ест правильно на данном разделе.
<Anton2d> хотя у меня вообще фат32 загрузочный ;)
<HarryShprottey> re all
<andrex> реал)
<HarryShprottey> у меня pulseaudio 8 % cpu отжирает, так и должно быть?
<Anton2d> это даже мало ;)
<Anton2d> доводи до 15%
<HarryShprottey> а как узнать, что напрягает видеокарту? Просто в ненагруженном состоянии ( ну там просто браузер открыт) она заметно нагрвеается около 60 градусов
<andrex> а видюха какая
<HarryShprottey> ati radeon hd 6310
<HarryShprottey> проц e-350
<baronos> люблю н нвидиа 39 градусов, при браузерах, дс++, жаба игры и гш)
<andrex> полюбому catalyst )
<HarryShprottey> что catalyst?
<andrex> да забей, никак ты не посмориш, что её использует
<HarryShprottey> всё,  понял что напрягало видео
<HarryShprottey> включенная функция снижения помех
<HarryShprottey> а где можно найти список ppa репозиториев? Ну дабы больше софта полезного поставить и т.д.
<HarryShprottey> а то в родном, маловато
<baronos> launchpad.net
<andrex> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<HarryShprottey> а как там что делать?
<HarryShprottey> хм, вот что странно. Отключил функцию снижения помех. Воздух подул прохладный, при это нетбук стал рабоатть тише. Смотрю температуру, около 60 градусов
<Fox_Black> Test
<dmay> failed
<Fox_Black> День добрый. Народ, помощь нужна по dovecot
<andrex> 16:10:47      sharikoff | ставь утилиту doveadm она вроде зовется..
<andrex> Fox_Black: эт тебе
<Fox_Black> Postfix+Dovecot. С первым более менее разобрался, второе хоть тресни не хотит стартовать... просит какую то утилиту Upstart.
<andrex> ну ставь, емаё
<andrex> совсем чтоле сам думать не могиш
<Fox_Black> Так в том то и дело что я уже пробовал ее ставить. Прописал команду, мне говорят ЧТО УТИЛИТА УЖЕ УСТАНОВЛЕННА ВМЕСТЕ С ПАКЕТОМ dovecot-common
<dmay> я вам даже больше скажу, апстарт в бубунте "из коробки" уже лет 5 как
<dmay> а кое кому, чуствуется, следует слегка расширить кругозор, прежде чем браться за что-то сложнее смены темы в гноме :/
<Fox_Black> )) Так поднимаю сервак. Apache,ProFtp, Bind9, VPN со всем уже разобрался. А вот с почтой третий день сексом занимаюсь.
<dmay> купите гуглоаппс или офис365. ентерпрайз же.
<dmay> выйдёт дешевле, чем всё месяц у себя настраивать
<Fox_Black> Купить не катит. Надо разбираться и настраивать.
<dmay> вам работать или баловАться?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: работать.просто в его палатке на рынке не такие большие прибыли, чтобы покупать гуглоапс
<dmay> в палатке, как правило, хватает екселя из той-же палатки...
<Fox_Black> apt-get install doveadm .... какет не найден. Варианты?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык у него хайтек палатка
<HarryShprottey> что такое палатка?
<andrex> xD
<baronos> HarryShprottey: коробка
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо
<HarryShprottey> Хотел бы на питоне писать научиться, какую иде ставить с питоном 2.7 или 3 ?
<skai-falkorr> gedit ставь
<skai-falkorr> и пиши по вдохновению
<dmay> иде для питона называется gedit
<dmay> ок, я слоупок )
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> а geany?
<dmay> Fox_Black: google(doveadm ubuntu) -> ПЕРВАЯ ссылка http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/doveadm.1.html
<dmay> и там указан пакет в котором оно лежит
<dmay> ну детсад же
<HarryShprottey> Если я в блокноте пишу,  сохраняю олололфайл.py далее иду в терминал и запускаю?(чтобы проверить работает или нет?)
<Fox_Black> dmay ну я не такой опытный как вы. Я ubuntu на стока хорошо не знаю. Счас буду пробовать разбираться. Спасибо заранее))
<dmay> убунту? при чем тут убунту? я тупо вбил тупо два слова тупо в тупой гугел.
<dmay> это не опыт, это элементарные навыки для пользователя интернета
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а гугель с венды не открывается.тока с убунты.ювот он и не умеет
<dmay> skai-falkorr: внезапно )
<HarryShprottey> как происходит процесс написания в блокноте? Писал только на паскале( в школе, lol) Там сразу компилишь и смотришь что и как. А опыта программирования в скриптовых языках не было. Расскажите пожалуйста
<dmay> ну ета. открываешь блокнот...
<skai-falkorr> нене.ты ему сложный путь даешь
<dmay> там ещё у тебя внизу под монитором должна быть такая штука
<dmay> прямоугольная
<dmay> там ещё такие квадратики с буковками...
<skai-falkorr> надо так: зовешь друга-програмиста...
<HarryShprottey> нету таких
<dmay> skai-falkorr: что сегодня за обострение у них у всех такое, а?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: мож у него планшетик
<skai-falkorr> с телепатическим вводом
<dmay> ай, сегодня-ж воскресенье, это как в каникулы же, да? >.<
<dmay> надо что-то делать со своими плантациями (
<skai-falkorr> и снова арматура
<HarryShprottey> В наутилусе есть обзор сети, там есть 1 сервер, к которому я имею доступ. Как к нему можно по рдп подключиться? А то я ввожу user/pass он меня просто в каталог пускает и всё
<skai-falkorr> в тыща с хреном лет назад
<HarryShprottey> стоит win 2003 server
<gPaKoH4uK> HarryShprottey: лучше всего через remmina
<skai-falkorr> негры в решулярной греческой армии? ну эт конечно политкорректно, но....
<HarryShprottey> gPaKoH4uK, спасибо попробуемс
<HarryShprottey> а как мне узнать адрес сервера? Он находится в локальной сети. ПКМ по нему и свойства пишет что адрес - network:///
<andrex> посмотреть на сервере или нмап
<skai-falkorr> крутые доспехи из резины:)
<gPaKoH4uK> крутые доспехи из бумаги
<skai-falkorr> в общем если первая битва богов была хоть немного смотрибельна, хоть и совсем не по мифам, то вторую будто сняли по сценариям азилума
<skai-falkorr> и вот эти арматуры по всему фильму...
<Fox_Black> dmay такс, скачал файл, закинул в /etc/init.d/ выставил права... теперь при команде .../doveadm.1 reload мне говорят про ошибку синтакса. Причем как ее искать я даже примерно не знаю.... ((
<dmay> лолшто? какой файл? куда скачал? апт-гет инсталл отменили?
<Fox_Black> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/doveadm.1.html зашел сюда. Скачал файл doveadm.1.gz. Далее действия выше. Или снова не так понял?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ^
<dmay> skai-falkorr: нет, я лучше пойду дальше своих индусов ненавидеть...
<skai-falkorr> dmay: нет уж.взялся - терпи
<dmay> Fox_Black: a) лёрн зе дамнед ленгвейдж и б) донт клик еверисинг ю си, лоок он Provided by:
<zgr> у кого-нибудь компиз на radeon тормозит? вылечить можно?
<dmay> zgr: можно, вот ссылка http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=nvidia
<zgr> толсто
<Fox_Black> dmay это где откопал?
<dmay> Fox_Black: что откопал?
<dmay> zgr: а что поделаешь, жизнь она такая...
<SergeyIT> Fox_Black, 12.04?
<dmay> хабр докатился. у них dungeon keeper - прародитель minecraft'а...
<Fox_Black> <dmay>, я украинский не знаю. Либо rus либо eng.
<dmay> лицорука
<zgr> dmay: открытые дрова лучше твоей нвидии
<zgr> обоснуй
<dmay> Fox_Black: a)learn english better and b) don't click everything you see, take a look on 'Provided by:' line and try to think a little
<dmay> zgr: ати даже на оффтопике тупит. а если хочется статистики, посчитай на форуме топики с жалобами на ати и на нвидии
<zgr> dmay: перестань людей дезинформировать
<dmay> zgr: так точно мой генерал! с сей же минуты молчу!
<dmay> zgr: (кстати, у тебя ати тоже тупит, ага)
<zgr> не ати а компиз
<skai-falkorr> dmay: правильней говорить: яволь, мойн генерайль
<dmay> zgr: не компиз а драйвера ати
<artus> zgr, открытые дрова ати лутче невидии Oo
<dmay> компиз сам по себе может тупить только на допотопных машинках с наличием отсутствия памяти :/
<artus> или на ати )))
<dmay> artus: ку
<baronos> компиз на ати может еще из-за мыши тормозить)
<zgr> dmay: нет именно compiz, потому что у metacity с композитингом таких проблем нет
<dmay> artus: на ати тормозят/тупят дрова же
<baronos> если она а4тек
<artus> dmay, ку , ну да, потому что ати зло )
<dmay> zgr: потому что метасити использует 10% от того, что использует компиз, ага
<zgr> dmay: что же такого он дает при простом перемещении окна?
<artus> у меня метасити с композитингом не тормозит и на ацкидревнем 8** интеле, это не показатель
<zgr> ай да ну вас
<SergeyIT> компиз - зло
<baronos> zgr: из-за мыши тормозит герцы меньше
<Anton2d> baronos, ты это что серъёзна ? Мышь не выдаёт 60 герц ?
<baronos> Anton2d: тема объезжена на лаунчпаде уже давно, мелокософт и а4тек мыши дают тормоза при перетаскивании
<zgr> baronos: detect refresh rate и sync to vblank  в ccsm я выключил если ты об этом. Стало гораздо лучше но все равно если окно подергать через пару секунд лагает
<andrex> zgr: драйвера обнови, или откатись до более старого компиза
<dmay> baronos: welcome to the wonderful and misterious linux world о__о
<zgr> andrex: у тебя radeon?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> у меня s3)
<SergeyIT> zgr, у тебя 11.10?
<zgr> SergeyIT: да
<SergeyIT> zgr, тогда это нормально )
<dmay> andrex: вот истинный Ъ, не прельщающийся гламуром и блеском ненужных свистелок!
<zgr> SergeyIT: почему?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<SergeyIT> zgr, такая она - 11.10
<andrex> shenmue: q
<zgr> тут еще всякие артефакты иногда выскакивают, но на генте у меня также было пока иксы до 1.11 не обновились
<skai-falkorr> дык есть обвиос солюшен же
<dmay> here you go http://chronoswpf.codeplex.com/
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов
<dmay> кста, коль уж спалился. есть у кого moonlight установленный?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.смисла не видел
<User189[web]> товарищи, где можно найти драйверы для ноутбучного вайфая?
<dmay> внезапно, в интернете
<andrex> в репах или на сайте производителя
<shenmue> да ну? оО
<User189[web]> на сайте тошибы нету(
<andrex> на сайте производителя вафли
<skai-falkorr> тошиба уже вайфай модули производить начала?
<skai-falkorr> когда успела
<Serja> не
<Serja> в ноутбуке встроенный не работает)
<zgr> о отлично теперь ничего не лагает
<SergeyIT> Serja, а какой встроенный?
<andrex> SergeyIT: да он сам не знает)
<SergeyIT> andrex, я и подозреваю это, поэтому и спрашиваю )
<andrex> может вабще там адаптера нет...
<shenmue> =)
 * andrex пипец открыл окно проветрить. на улице ктото чёто жгёт)
<SergeyIT> andrex, а есть такие буки?
<andrex> наверно
<andrex> у меня помню чинезуб один стоял, без вафли
<andrex> синезуб*
<shenmue> у меня на компе есть irda
<andrex> производтель, имеет право изменить конфигурацию, типа
<shenmue> всякие хард инфо показывают что есть а вот где она на плате так и не нашел.
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а у меня наклейка есть - Вин7
<shenmue> SergeyIT ты видишь суслика? =)
<SergeyIT> какого суслика? (
<dmay> котрый ищет друзей
<andrex> в вконтактике)
<SergeyIT> я там не был никогда
<shenmue> всегда задумывался почему ирда медленее зуба
<SergeyIT> частоты разные, не?
<shenmue> а скорость света быстрее
<SergeyIT> shenmue, бастрее чего? Электромагнитного излучения? )
<artus> всего )
<SergeyIT> значит и самого себя? )
<shenmue> радиоволны aka синезуб медленннее
<flyz> wtf
<artus> @kick flyz да так
<shenmue> хотя тут и так понятно что миганием лампочки идет передача в одном спектре. поэтому скорость такая медленная.
<VlAleVas> А какие есть рабочие столы? Не gnome, KDE и т. д., а nautilus, plasma...
<artus> shenmue, Относительно низкая скорость передачи данных первых реализаций стандарта. В последующих ревизиях стандарта этот недостаток исправили: скоростные возможности немного превышают, например, возможности самой
<artus> распространенной, на сегодняшний момент, версии протокола Bluetooth (спецификация 4.0). Однако широкого распространения скоростные варианты IrDA получить уже не успели.
<artus> shenmue, так что не все так просто )
<Anton2d> инерция у ик передатчика видать не малая, пока раскочегариться, пока потухнет.
<SergeyIT> VlAleVas, дубовые, кленовые...
<shenmue> ну все равно держать две приблуды друг напротив дружки не удобно порой
<artus> Anton2d, дело не в инетрции а древних ирдадевайсах ) а когда вышли посвежее они оказались нафиг никому не нужными по причтне синезуба
<VlAleVas> Очень смешно..
 * dmay пользуется блютусом только для цепляния телефона к магнитоле, а ИКами только для управления елевизором. и как-то пофиг на скорости :/
<shenmue> VlAleVas то что отрисовывает рабочие столы?
<Anton2d> я про причину низкой скорости предположение высказал.
<VlAleVas> С unity 5 nautilus не работает, а пол KDE тянуть не хочется.
<artus> Anton2d, прочти выше мою мессагу
<VlAleVas> shenmue да
<shenmue> тхунар. пэкмэнфм и чот там еще
<artus> VlAleVas, дык наутилус же вроде как слегка сменили на что то другое
<shenmue> рабочий стол это просто умолчательная папка с панелью
<shenmue> и обоиной
<SergeyIT> VlAleVas, прекрасно работает
<Anton2d> Ну там абсолютных показателей нету. Вот сравнить бы идеальные скорости в битосеках.
<baronos> VlAleVas: marlin попробуй
<VlAleVas> У меня ошибка в libunity.so(6)
<artus> Anton2d, Скорости IrDA 1,0 – 2--112,5 кбит/с, IrDA 1,1 – до 16 Мбит/с (расширение стандарта VFIR)
<SergeyIT> VlAleVas, какая версия убунты?
<VlAleVas> собственно, вот она:nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libunity.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<VlAleVas> 11,10
<Anton2d> вот теперь понятно 16 уже нормально аднака.
<SergeyIT> VlAleVas, а там резве юнити5?
<VlAleVas> Я ставил из ппа
<artus> а никто не обещал что в юнити5 все будет работать) все на свой страх и риск )
<SergeyIT> VlAleVas, ссзб
<baronos> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libunity.so.9 /usr/lib/libunity.so.6
<artus> типа жуйте чего дали и не возмущайтесь  )
<VlAleVas> Сам знаю
<shenmue> это интересно они лтс делают
<shenmue> она уже без промашек работать должна
<shenmue> тем более лтс теперь 5 лет
<SergeyIT> shenmue, в 12.04 все нормально
<baronos> VlAleVas: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libunity.so.9 /usr/lib/libunity.so.6 потом релогин сделай и погляди
<VlAleVas> Заработало :D! Спасибо baronos!
<skai-falkorr> а надо было читать статьи по установке юнити 5
<skai-falkorr> там все описано
<artus> skai-falkorr, костыли же ))) костыльные )
<baronos> VlAleVas: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ читай по чаще
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык и юнити портировали с 12.04. так что на свой страх и риск
<artus> аа, еще меньше стабильности в массы )
<VlAleVas> Ставил по инструкции отсюда: http://proubuntu.com.ua/2012/01/13/install-unity-5-0-ubuntu-11-10/
<artus> хеее, а у нас таки снег идеть ) уря ) зима пришла )
<artus> надо отопление делать >_<
<VlAleVas> В Симферополь тоже снег идёт =)
<skai-falkorr> даааа.инструкция, где советуют добавить репы от 12.04 и обновить систему...эт пять
<shenmue> всё правильно
<skai-falkorr> лучший способ выстрелить себе в ногу
<shenmue> через интернет автора не найдут и лопатой по башке не дадут
<shenmue> пиши что хочешь поэтому
<skai-falkorr> а как же бокс по tcp ip,
<skai-falkorr> ?
<skai-falkorr> таааак
<skai-falkorr> давайте голосовать
<skai-falkorr> готовить ли мне еду сегодня, или нет?
<shenmue> на весь канал
<skai-falkorr> ну пока тока на самых главных на нем:) на меня
<baronos> есть вредно
<skai-falkorr> ну так?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ты недостаточно ленив, чтобы готовить еду СЕБЕ? Ты не Ъ.
<artus> skai-falkorr, обойдешся, снега пожуй и спать ложись)
<skai-falkorr> если я не приготовлю - тут еще часов 20 тада терпеть
<skai-falkorr> а готовить лень
<shenmue> есть же пельмеша
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> надо разморозить фаршику и наделать флотских макаронгеров
<shenmue> на весь канал
<skai-falkorr> обойдетесь
<shenmue> хам
<skai-falkorr> у мну всего пара кг фаршика в морозилке
<artus> вот она, подлая и жадная душонка :D
<shenmue> угу
<shenmue> skai-falkorr sudo make me flots makaronger
<skai-falkorr> sudo -s
<skai-falkorr> ./razmorozingure --farsh
<skai-falkorr> ./make
<skai-falkorr> ./make pozhral
<skai-falkorr> так?
<shenmue> надо в ридми глянуть
<sig_wall> загнал хром в zram-своп. теперь жрёт 1.5 гигабайта вместо трёх в половиной :) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/535058/
<Anton2d> cd /home/kholodilnik забыл
<artus> главное че, что он его тупо размороженым ест )
<shenmue> artus тут видал народу скока
<shenmue> главное быстрее что бы другим не досталось
<andrex> макаронами сырыми заедает
<skai-falkorr> artus: так мейк же
<skai-falkorr> вы что мейк не заметили?
<skai-falkorr> после разморозки надо сделать еды
<Anton2d> sig_wall, вот лучше бы этому хрому мозг вправить, и ограничить кашь в памяти, как это у оперы делается.
<andrex> фарш это одна из зависимотей к макаронам по флоцки
<Anton2d> *кэш
<artus> skai-falkorr, угу, без опций на предметь заделать котлет, али туфтелей, жарить, парить ... вобщем так и скажи что сырым сьел и не поморщился )
<skai-falkorr> дык разморозингуй займет долгое время
<skai-falkorr> могу успеть написать годный ебилд
<skai-falkorr> artus: кстать ты када последний раз хумука видел?
<artus> skai-falkorr, тут или в скайпе ?
<skai-falkorr> ваапсче
<avas> Всем здарова :-)
 * SergeyIT пообедал
<skai-falkorr> а я ток завтрак готовить собрался
<avas> Чёто непойму с firefox'ом стартует java Которая сжирает всю оперативку
<avas> Как отрубить или вычислить что за ...... подскажите ?
<avas> Заранее спасибо !
<skai-falkorr> дык снеси яву
<skai-falkorr> из системы
<skai-falkorr> и фф
<avas> Сношу kill'om после старта фаера - всё нормаль и всё летает
<avas> А как снести её безболезненно ?
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get purge
<avas> Пасиба !!!
<knz> Привет всем
<knz> После выхода 12.04 поддержка 11.10 прекрашается?
<artus> после 12.04 бубунта вообще прекращает свое существование
<skai-falkorr> и становиться единтвенным признанным в мире дистрибутивом gnu/Linux
<artus> под эгидой мелкософта
<skai-falkorr> после этого начнется царствие Ubuntово
<User626[web]> в ubuntu 12.04 будет gnome-shell или unity стоять?
<baronos> User626[web]: а чего бы ты хотел там?
<shenmue> да
<andrex> может дедмороз желание исполнит)
<User626[web]> хочу gnome-shell, вот думаю какой дистибутив выбрать с gnome-shell, минт не привликает предустановленными расширениями для него
<baronos> ихаааа
<artus> User626[web], причем тут какие то минты на этом канале ? )
<User626[web]> просто сравнение
<baronos> User626[web]: к сожалению просто оболочка в виде гном-шелл будет, и её надо будет устанавливать так же как и в 11,10
<User626[web]> ладно, пошел минт ставить)э
<baronos> погоди)
<User626[web]> чего там?
<shenmue> User626[web] у бобров есть усики?
<baronos> поставь убунту и установи гном-шелл.
<SergeyIT> baronos, не дави...
<User626[web]> Да я ставил гноме-шел на 11.10, очень не допилено и много проблем... может сейчас конечно половину из них устранили... но тогда..
<SergeyIT> baronos, у каждого свои грабли
<skai-falkorr> а учитывая, что минт - это убунта с расширениями - то в ней конечно же гш другой
<andrex> baronos: пущай чё хочет то и пользует, не тебеже, ставит
<User626[web]> лан, пошел все же убунту 11.10 поставлю и гном шел на неё)))
 * baronos ушел дальше отвлекатся от канала
<andrex> отвлекатЬся
<artus> andrex, пофиг )
<andrex> artus: ну да могучий русский язык и так понятен)
<User626[web]> ух, уже более года на линуксе) ток сейчас что то осознал
<knz> народ, как создать такой irc web чат?
<andrex>  /join #пустой канал
<andrex>  /help chanserv /help nickserv
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не. сначала купить серверов.потом написать софт.
<andrex> )
<andrex> да и канал не пустой, а несуществующий
<baronos> наконец то libosinfo в убунту запихивает гном)) теперь собрать gnome-boxes стало проще)
<shenmue> тоже перенес половину ос в оперативку
<shenmue> один черт юзается всего мегов 300 примерно
<skai-falkorr> нууу мне с моими 2гб будет сложно упихать в оперативу
<shenmue> вот /var/log в оперативу пихать не надо
<shenmue> это плохо.
<artus> зачем логи в оаперативке ? Oo
<shenmue> можно еще /dev туда впихнуть =)
<SergeyIT> а зачем они вообще нужны?
<artus> shenmue, ну в принципе можно весь корень в оперативку загнять, но смысл то? ))
<andrex> загрузка дольше будет
<artus> а нефиг перегрузатся по 3 раза на день)
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805083/ ну щас так у меня
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ага.еще и proc в оперативку запихать)))
<shenmue> логи в оперативе полезно для ссд и для жизни харда
<artus> shenmue, чем логи в оперативке полезны?
<andrex> но не полезно для диагностики краха
<artus> тем что если ресет то на кофейной гуще гадать чего случилось?
<artus> с таким раскладом их выключить нафиг можно
<shenmue> от логов вообще толу мало если система окончательно нае... эээ упала. проще переустоновить тем более домашний комп
<artus> ну так на венду можно скатитцо)
<shenmue> чем как go1234 3 месяца пытался звук починить.
<artus> shenmue, угу, а весь его месячный путь я прощол за 20ть минут) когда точно так же себе сломал звук)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты кажи это инку.у него под сильной нагрузкой ссд уже пару лет стоит
<skai-falkorr> и живо здорово
<artus> ты теплое с мягким не путай) и го это отдельный персонаж , которому вообще ничего сложнее калькулятора давать низя :D
<shenmue> я к тому что мне нуна ос рабочая сразу а не возится с ней
<shenmue> вертел я 3 месяца звук ремонтировать когда переустановка 10 минут занимает
<artus> сказал shenmue страдая фигней по переносу всего и вся в оперативку
<andrex> раз повозился, и усё, тока бекапь время от времени)
<shenmue> вот вот
<shenmue> ты кстати зря. кэш в оперативке кульно
<shenmue> заметно быстрее опера работает
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> а что туда запихать то можно?
<shenmue> в оперативу? все что хочешь
<Lex_Sh> а то у меня её аж 8 гиг в ноуте
<shenmue> артуса туда запихни =)
<andrex> да и если не придераться то можно и сразу юзать, не ковыряясь, если всё из коробки пашет
<Lex_Sh> var/tmp/portage при сборке не так уж много и хавает
<Lex_Sh> наверно тока если опенофис собирать
<Lex_Sh> или какойнить gcc
<Lex_Sh> ну а что имеет смысл? кроме /tmp и /var/run
<shenmue> в оперативке еще можно мелкие пакеты собирать
<shenmue> Lex_Sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/805083/ что у меня
<Lex_Sh> кеш оперы
<Lex_Sh> точно
<shenmue> тока первые две строчки обязательно
<Lex_Sh> так в /var/tmp может чё нужное, не?
<Lex_Sh> а, у вас же убунта
<shenmue> "у вас же" хы
<artus> а нас заморочки заблудившихся гентоводов не волнуют )
<shenmue> а у вас апофеоз красноглазия
<artus> Lex_Sh, че, на канале генты так уныло чтоль? )
<Lex_Sh> да я везде сижу)
<Lex_Sh> уныло на канале арча разве что
<Lex_Sh> там одни кодеры и тролли
<shenmue> был я там.
<shenmue> за три минуты был послан
<Lex_Sh> ыы
<Lex_Sh> да прост речь про тмпфс зашла вот и просил)
<shenmue> как так ставится арч что не ставится пэкмэн я не знаю
<Lex_Sh> оно же по сути у всех дистров одинаково кроме части отвечающей за пакеты и из сборку
<Lex_Sh> ээ
<Lex_Sh> арч без пакмана это жесть
<Lex_Sh> наверно кривой образ попался)
<shenmue> торрент
<Lex_Sh> давно там не был
<Lex_Sh> в целом неплохой дистр, только если не делать глобальные обновления с тестинга, ибо есть хорошая возможность всё поломать
<shenmue> 8 гиг оперативы и еще на генте
<shenmue> в опенбоксе наверное
<Lex_Sh> кеды :D
<shenmue> и посмотреть то нечего ....
<shenmue> Через 12 лет в состоянии, близком к коматозному, Селин узнает о существовании родной четырнадцатилетней дочери
<shenmue> это вот как так? 14 лет и 12 лет
<WebUser> если на пк (работает как шлюз) сделать ручную маршрутизацю. то чтобы на других пк (использующих этот шлюз) работала маршрутизация, надо в iptables еще покалдовать?
<WebUser> iptables шлюза
<WebUser> тест
<ubuntuhelp> WebUser, Есть контакт.
<WebUser> через веб не работает канал?
<Lex_Sh> работает
<UNIm95> !ask|WebUser
<ubuntuhelp> WebUser: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> !rules|WebUser
<ubuntuhelp> WebUser: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WebUser> UNIm95: я прекрасно это знаю.просто с вебки в первый раз. и в логе ниче не писало (даже дисконнекты). подумал, что не работает
<UNIm95> Народ вопрос по Docky. Добавил их ппа. обновил список пакетов. а поставить галочку на docky в списке обновлений не получается. в чем фигня?
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install docky
<UNIm95> shenmue так она уже установлена
<shenmue> sudo apt-get upgrade docky
<UNIm95> shenmue хотя ты прав. помогло. спасибо
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем
<HarryShprottey> я влюбился в убнту( пересел как 3 месяца)
<HarryShprottey> такой вопрос, Есть торрент клиент Deluge, как можно сделать, чтобы .torrent файлы скидывались в 1 папку,  а все остальные загрузки в другую?
<shenmue> файлы торрент сам качай в нужную папку. а в делюге установи папку дефолтную для скачек
<gPaKoH4uK> WebUser: нет, достаточно машину с нужной маршрутизацией указать как шлюз.
<WebUser> gPaKoH4uK: ясно. спасибо
<gPaKoH4uK> WebUser: ну и само собой разумеющееся, что машина должна форвардить пакеты :)
<WebUser> gPaKoH4uK: у меня все работает. интернет, локальная сеть. прописываю на шлюзе вручную маршрут, работает только на самом шлюзе. а в остальных пк вообще перестают работаеть ip попадающие под маршрут
<gPaKoH4uK> WebUser: ну не видя настроек клиентов и маршрутизации на серве, сказать что-то нереально
<WebUser> все получают по dhcp.route http://pastebin.com/YuTxa4WU
<baronos> ух, осилил chown))
<baronos> кстати install lib*-dev установит всё либы дев? :D
<gPaKoH4uK> WebUser: подсети не пересекаются, долно работать
<shenmue> всё же алса лучше пульсы
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, а как сделать чтобы по умолчанию торрент файлы откурывались в deluge а в не transmissons
<shenmue> правый клик на торрент, открывать с помощью - там делюг выбрать
<shenmue> игалку чпокнуть
<HarryShprottey> я так всегда открываю, но это надоело. Хотелось чтобы прям из браузера в делуге открывалось
<HarryShprottey> небось какую нибудь галку в настройках делуге?
<baronos> использовать по умолчанию для приложения которое выбрал там должно быть
<shenmue> ну в опере есть чем собстна файлы открывать
<shenmue> в других браузерах незнама
<baronos> походу опера скоро до операОС дорастет))
<shenmue> есть уже хромос
<shenmue> а если на фф поставить все расширения то будет фуфлофоксОС
<MILLIONER> привет друзья
<MILLIONER> как измерить время віполнения команді
<MILLIONER> "і" замените на "і"
<MILLIONER> *ы
<shenmue> time команда
<shenmue> time time к примеру
<HarryShprottey> я так и не понял
<shenmue> HarryShprottey http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-8.png
<shenmue> галочку вишь?
<HarryShprottey> у меня хромиум же
<shenmue> энто гном вообще то
<HarryShprottey> ааа понял, спс)
<shenmue> в хромимуме должно уже быть открывать через gnome-open
<shenmue> skai-falkorr тут по твою душу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=180341.0
<skai-falkorr> пусть sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop сделает.мож не все откатилось как надо.чтото снеслось друг
<skai-falkorr> или для начала
<skai-falkorr> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<skai-falkorr> unity --reset
<skai-falkorr> сделает и перезапустит.если юнити не поднимется - сделать реинсталл убунту десктопа
<skai-falkorr> у мну также было после сноса гномощели
<skai-falkorr> и привет передавай:)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: понятен алгоритм?
<shenmue> так точно сэр!
<shenmue> разрешите копипастить?
<shenmue> http://cs11108.vk.com/u138661224/147077998/y_44e76acb.jpg =)
<skai-falkorr> это даж в инструкции есть
<shenmue> столман =)
<skai-falkorr> штолльман
<skai-falkorr> мозолеедка
<skai-falkorr> если так дело пойдет - придется восстановить акк свой там
<shenmue> на убунту ру?
<skai-falkorr> на форуме
<User871[web]> всем привет , нужна помощь , есть кто?
<shenmue> мне нет
<baronos> !ask | User871[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User871[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> но спасибо
<skai-falkorr> мне тож помощь не нужна
<User871[web]> хочу поставить на ноут , где раньше была винда убунту 11.10 ,  там 2 раздела , 1 из них хочу отформатировать (висела хп) , а второй оставить целым (т.к. видео , музыка , фото...) , удаляю раздел , на котором была винда (40гб) , бью 5 на раздел подкачки , 3
<User871[web]> омг , завернул
<User871[web]> в общем : при форматирование из ntfs в ext3 будет потеря данных?
<skai-falkorr> https://p.twimg.com/AjMz6k9CQAAN4Pz.jpg
<shenmue> да будет
<MILLIONER> смотрите у меня получилрсь 3 значения как понять сколько выполнялась команда7 real 0m3.983s потом user 0m7.344s потом уже sys 0m0.040s
<shenmue> real
<MILLIONER> 3ю9 сек?
<MILLIONER> *.
<shenmue> да
<MILLIONER> спасибо
<User871[web]> нарооод  ,как сделать что бы не было потери данных?
<skai-falkorr> бекапы
<User871[web]> а вообще в убунту можно пользоваться форматом ntfs?
<shenmue> не форматировать а ставить на нтфс к примеру
<shenmue> правда лагать будет да и с правми наверное тоже беда
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: низя
<skai-falkorr> !faq | User871[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User871[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Vic_clay> вечер добрый
<Vic_clay> кто нибудь работал с шифрованием raid?
<artus> на бубунте то? тут и слов то таких не знають, откстись :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: нене.на днях же ктото плакался
<shenmue> это был я =(
<shenmue> хнык хнык
<Vic_clay> ну а iscsi кто нибудь работал???
<artus> Vic_clay, сюда заходят если виндовс не пингуется , и компизик не работает) не пугай же детей )
<Vic_clay> думается глупо спрашивать- шифрование диска протоколом AES, проброшеным через iscsi?
<artus> ну как бе ответ очевиден)
<Vic_clay> начнем с малого... у меня сеть не пингуется :)
<shenmue> а у тебя вообще хоть что нибуть работает?
<shenmue> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa где всё?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: перенесли в основные репа лтс
<shenmue> 3.2 самому собирать влом =(
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-ubuntu-kernel-easy-way.html
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: примерно так?
<shenmue> сам ставил?
<shenmue> жалко зен кернел загнулся
<skai-falkorr> [267][falkorr.Drakia: /home/falkorr]$ uname -a
<skai-falkorr> Linux Drakia 3.2.1-030201-generic #201201121644 SMP Thu Jan 12 21:53:24 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: собери pf-kernel
<shenmue> больше половиню юзверев на версии 3 керен л паник выдает
<shenmue> а старых версий нет в источнике =(
<skai-falkorr> там версии с 2 начинаются
<skai-falkorr> начиная с самых первых убунтоядер
<skai-falkorr> ставь че хош
<skai-falkorr> а можешь 3.2.1
<shenmue> пф ку ставил. но по скорости не сравнитть конечно
<shenmue> а bfq в ядро уже включили?
<skai-falkorr> дык пфкернел
<shenmue> да странно чот. хороший планировшик а до сих пор не в основной ветке
<shenmue> одна скажем бтрфс там есть хотя глючная местами
<skai-falkorr> дык код бфкю надо приводить в порядок под стиль кернел архивов, а автору лень.поэтому  ине приримают
<no_NICK> twin - это что?
<skai-falkorr> близнец
<skai-falkorr> и лёрн зе дамнед лангвидж
<no_NICK> skai-falkorr, спс)
<no_NICK> один чел сказал, что twin - благо для консоли, вот я и задумался
<skai-falkorr> может twm?
<no_NICK> речь шла о screen,и всвязи было произнесено\написано "twin"  может он имел ввиду что-то другое.
<shenmue> Byobu лучше
<no_NICK> опупеть, спасибо, shenmue
<shenmue> как то двухсмысленно ....
<shenmue> человек из за меня опупел =(
<no_NICK> управление гораздо проще
<artus> ну в тмуксе чего впишеш в конфиг, так и будеш управлять)
<no_NICK> тут по умолчанию уже все ОК)), кто-то скажет виндузятники проникли в консоль)))
<Lex_Sh> http://upload.donnet.ru/fe8d4ec1
<Lex_Sh> ой
<Lex_Sh> не туда
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> щас ядро в оперативке скомпиляем
<User333[web]> как изменить курсор  - белый квадрат при входе в ubuntu 11.10
<skrishi> всем привет
<skrishi> если архивировать дерево каталогов Linux в тар, а потом удалить его... будет ли работать система после  востановления из такого архива? )
<shenmue> там где темы меняються
<artus> shenmue, буить, проверено
<shenmue> эм.... ты всю файловую систему хочешь в архив впихнуть?
<artus> skrishi, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /
<shenmue> чот тормозное ядро 3.2
<shenmue> очен долго грузится
<shenmue> ь*
<skrishi> artus: не, я о другом.. я с ридера хочу андройд потереть, но сначала хочется подстраховаться ))))
<skrishi> хочу убунту туда )) вот думаю как бы это осуществить )
<artus> skrishi, dd сграбь
<artus> ясно, еще один извращенец которому доступ на парнушку перекрыли и делать нечего )
<skrishi> =) спасибо
<shenmue> хы
<skrishi> не, я это не смотрю.. у меня жена красивая )))
<artus> да незаметно) судя по фантазиям )
<skrishi> просто не люблю андройд )) темболее коряво собраный
<artus> skrishi, смысл был брать читалку? чтоб поигратцо?
<shenmue> какой стол такой и стул
<shenmue> точнее какой юзер такой и ос
<artus> shenmue, читалка должна читать ) бубунта должна жить на pc
<artus> ибо на арме это уже изврат
<shenmue> бубунта должна жить
<shenmue> а где не важно
<skrishi> artus: ну, читать ) но когда всё тормозит ужасно, как-то кайф пропадает
<artus> а совать в телефоны и читалки, это только если (прошу господ не обижатцо) жена не дает ))
<artus> skrishi, а вот бубунта такая замечательная резко перестанет тормозить чтоль?
<shenmue> чот не вижу трудности с книгами
<skrishi> естественно убу придуться странно собирать.. гном не покатит на читалке
<shenmue> у меня плеер обычный с бошим экраном для видео и книг брал
<artus> skrishi, вот андроид который писаный для читалки плохо, а воткнуть дестктопную ось , которая и на десктопе у половины тормозит полетит)
<shenmue> тхт открывал даже 10 меговые
<artus> shenmue, у меня телефон открывает 17ть метров fb2 ) старенькой, нафига спрашиваетцо еще чего то )
<skrishi> artus: ну я пока думаю )) перестань сердиться =D
<artus> skrishi, да я не )) я просто так, мысли в слух )) сам же поймеш что изврат ) убив неделю времени)
<shenmue> на телефоне батарея сажается.... а плеер взял потому что на телефоне штекер для наушников накрылся =(
<artus> ну мне трубы хватает неделю читать
<artus> )))
<skrishi> всёравно прошивку нужно менять.. разработчики даже версии ядра не знают.. что они там напихали не понятно.. и что это всё так работает не понятно
<artus> n73
<shenmue> моей трубке 4 года. и все радной аккум
<shenmue> на сутки хватает
<skrishi> 256 мегов памяти и 550 МГ проц, а она даже на калькуляторе тормозит
<artus> skrishi, есть поговорка, в вольном переводе звучит как видели глаза что покупали )
<artus> skrishi, ну у меня в стоке планшетко тоже тормозило) главное че) обновку найти адекватную)
<skrishi> ну, да.. знал бы что так будет.. планшет бы купил )) и впихнулбы убунту ))))))
<artus> да не нужна бубунта нигде окромя ноут\пс , ибо тупить будеть зверски
<skrishi> да ну.. ПокетБук лучше ещё Есенина на украинский попереводит, чем обнову напишет
<artus> а сидеть в консоли ешо и на планшете, увольте) только как рулилка серверами)
<artus> skrishi, продай ) на здачу купи планшетко)
<skrishi>  =)
<skrishi> а почему андройд 2.2 на джава написали? разве на скриптах быстрее бы работал?
<Escsun> skrishi, джава тормоз))
<artus> 2.2 жуть, 2.3 гуд , го #android-ru офтопить )
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> rm на них )
<shenmue> ld: final link failed: No space left on device
<shenmue> вот и закончилась сборка в оперативке
<shenmue> итого 15 минут
<artus> shenmue, на забить память?
<shenmue> дело в том что память свободна
<artus> shenmue, а ты того, включал сжимать в конфигурилке?
<artus> ибо если б включал то гиг-полтора бы сьело
<shenmue> htop рядом открытый. занято ~500 мб всего
<skrishi> artus: а ты пробовал CrunchBang Linux
<skrishi> ?
<artus> skrishi, пробовал, там свои тараканы, непонятно что проще, довести до ума или с нуля напилить коробку
<artus> по ходу проще с нуля напилить
<skrishi> хм.. а как напилить? )) есть литература?
<artus> ну или максимум вкатить в виртуалку и повыдергивать понравившиеся конфиги, не более
<artus> skrishi, http://easylinux.ru/node/292/ типа такого, в принципе не влеяет на дистрибутив
<artus> есть даже гуевые конфигурилки менюшки
<skrishi> спасибо.. покурю
<skrishi> нужно попробовать будет на виртуалке пособирать
<iBolit> hi all
<knz> как установить кодеки gstreamer оффлайн?
<skrishi> artus: опенбох будет работать без всяких там LXDE и еже сним? можно просто поставить иксы и с верху его и получить нормальный стол?
<Escsun> skrishi, openbox это оболочка лишь
<Escsun> а вообще с openbox'a ушел на pekwm )
<skrishi> так.. стоп.. для особо тупых
<skrishi> понятно что редакторы типа гетедит нужно будет устанавливать
<Escsun> зачем?
<Escsun> не нужно))
<skrishi> Escsun: ну можно не устанавливать )
<Escsun> можно поставить тупо иксы и опенбох)
<Escsun> и будет у тебя уже работать)
<Escsun> а какие программы то уже другое дело
<Escsun> гедит не удобен еще и гном за собой
<skrishi> угу.. тоесть никаких рабочего окружения ставить не нужно будет
<skrishi> ОпенБокс это гтк?
<Escsun> нет
<Escsun> гтк это гтк
<skrishi> эм.. а как поднего проги выбирать?
<Escsun> а какая разница то?)
<Escsun> qt, gtk, etc
<Escsun> разницы никакой особо
<skrishi> qt тормозит сильно
<Escsun> правда qt все же не люблю особенно если он тянет пол кде)
<skrishi> а мне нужно максимально легковесную систему собрать )
<skrishi> etc? это что?
<Escsun> другое
<skrishi> ох.. нифига не понимаю
<skrishi> пойду гуглить
<Escsun> ну существуют не ток qt и gtk
<Escsun> а есть и другие ))
<Escsun> правда менее распространение
<skrishi> ну смысл ставить лёгкий опенбокс и грузить его кдешными прогами?
<User123[web]> кто нибудь может помочь? У меня случайно убунту обновилась до Trisquel GNU/Linux 5.0 STS, codename Dagda можно ли как нибудь обратно вернуть убунту ? ((((
<shenmue> Мне ваша убунта мать спалила на ноуте леново!!!
<shenmue> ыхы
<go8765> я бы после такого забыл бы слово линукс навсегда
<shenmue> у убунту был косяк тока с хардами.
<shenmue> а вообще програмнно надо посторатся еще железо спалить
<shenmue> видать ноут с браком попался
 * go8765 и ставь потом линукс из добрых побуждений друзьям на ноуты...
<shenmue> ну на моем компе при нагреве проца до 80 с чем то градусов линь не запускается даже
<shenmue> так и пишет мол охладите пыл
<go8765> нуотбука хоть не было в списке поддерживаемого железа на сайте?
<shenmue> комп 2002 года. в биосе тоже там предел нагрева стоит. дальше комп в аут идет. видать леново просто кака
<go8765> shenmue: нуотбука хоть не было в списке поддерживаемого железа на сайте?
<shenmue> понятие не имею. это ж не у меня. просто темы читаю в инете
<shenmue> за взаимодействие с желеозом вообще ядро отвечает . если бы по всему миру горели бы...  а так явно брак какой то
<go8765> я думал-у тебя)
<shenmue> не... я се ноут брать не буду.
<go8765> прикольно. решил обновить оперу-в результате:краш-лог
<shenmue> ты на бетку что ли?
<go8765> shenmue:  и то и то стоит
<go8765> снос конфига-помог
<go8765> opera-next альфа походу
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-07
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<vladgobelen> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/8681393 хмм
<Scrimmer> vladgobelen, ето ты тут спрашивал про opencart?
<vladgobelen> нет
<Scrimmer> а зря
<Scrimmer> мог бы и спросить
<vladgobelen> мне друпала хватает
<Scrimmer> :)
<Scrimmer> artus, имхо тф щас испортился :(
<vladgobelen> фтп очень хороший протокол
<vladgobelen> покажите мне еще один такой, что будет 219 МиБ передавать 8 часов на скорости внешки 100мегабит
<Scrimmer> Депардье хороший актер
<vladgobelen> актер да..
<vladgobelen> а как человек - как фтп
<artus> Scrimmer, ты просто слабак :D
<artus> vladgobelen, хрень какая то моноблочная :)
<artus> эдакий пафосный 20" планшет
<artus> ... стационарный
<Scrimmer> пипец, поставил связку lnmp
<Scrimmer> как заставить php работать с nginx ?
<artus> как написано в инструкции так и заставить
<lightdiver> artus: оно весит 11кг.. Потаскай такой планшет)
<lightdiver> artus: там весь интерес в процессоре скорее
<lightdiver> да и в целом для производства вещь шикарная должна быть
<artus> lightdiver, да никакого интереса, делл на 22" весом в 3 кг , сенсроный, с ug007 иили какой там идет 2хядерный свисток с дроидом и гигом рама и на выходе у тя мегосенсорная планшетка ))) ну или по факту терминалка, вещ в себе )))
<lightdiver> artus: и совершенно бесполезны по уровню безопасности для производства
<artus> lightdiver, если юзать как тонкий клиент - че не безопасно?
<lightdiver> при чем тут тонкий клиент?
<artus> ну при том ))
<Scrimmer> artus, как написано в гайдах не работает :(
<artus> Scrimmer, ну значит читай пока не дойдет написаное ))
<Scrimmer> ты бяка
<artus> да, но у тя вопрос из разряда тупой копипасты из любого первого попавшегося источника
<lightdiver> artus: я про скада скорее
<artus> если ты и етого не можеш сделать, то оно тебе ненадо
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: а зачем тебе нгинкс вообще?
<Scrimmer> да хотел познакомиться с ним
<Scrimmer> апач тормозит(
<artus> эмм, а чего у тя там за нагрузка такая ?
<Scrimmer> да не то что бы сильная нагрузка
<artus> так в чем проблема тогда ?
<Scrimmer> просто когда открываю сайт, оно сначала тупит секунды 2-4, и только потом все показывает
<Scrimmer> причем такое на 3х разных машинах
<Scrimmer> сказали что с nginx такой беды нет
<Scrimmer> да и всеравно интересненько было что ет такое
<artus> Scrimmer, эммм, чето у тя там не то )) даже неповоротливые джумлы на апаче если нет сильной нагрузки отстреливают моментально , и не в локалочке ниразу
<Scrimmer> да вот я сам вш оке
<Scrimmer> на i5 задержка
<Scrimmer> на q6600 задержка
<Scrimmer> на athlon 5200+ хоть и меньше задержка, но всеравно тупит
<artus> Scrimmer, вдска не блещущая параметрами, фселетает :D
<Scrimmer> кто ?
<artus> у меня
<Scrimmer> вдска ?
<Scrimmer> аа
<artus> Scrimmer, у тя в мир смотрит апачик?
<Scrimmer> угу
<artus> го приват
<vladgobelen> http://ompldr.org/vZ3o2OQ да здравствуют 100мегабит..
 * baronos заточил нож
<artus> vladgobelen, а все почему, потому что архивом надо было 100500 картинок лить)
<lightdiver> artus: а потому что иначе никак..
<lightdiver> artus: если залить одним файлом, то вебинтерфейс такие большие архивы распаковывать отказывается
<Scrimmer> http://cs309229.userapi.com/v309229317/48f6/nw8HIlu2VpQ.jpg
<lightdiver> козлы..\
<Scrimmer> помоему звучит как угроза
<lightdiver> artus: я кстати это делаю уже второй раз.. У друпала есть очень забавная фича
<lightdiver> artus: если забыть выключить ЧПУ и перенести сайт, то работать в новом месте он не будет...
<Scrimmer> бу
<artus> lightdiver, будет ))
<lightdiver> artus: будет, но без каталогов, админки и прочего
<artus> lightdiver, седом по дампу базы и сменить адрес, и будет все работать )
<lightdiver> брр.. ну ну
<artus> lightdiver, ну дык раза 4ре перевозил, проблем вообще никаких )
<lightdiver> Нужно будет глянуть как-нибудь.. пока лениво.. пущай уже заливается
<ayct> жесть
<ayct> фулл хд не тянет... а жаль
<ayct> хотя мог бы..... все же железо морально устарело
<ayct> обновлялка радует: скачает 170 метров, займет 3....
<vladgobelen> ayct: какое железо то?
<ayct> intel gma 950
<ayct> full hd не тянет((
<vladgobelen> странно
<ayct> да не, тогда это был один из первых нетбуков...
<ayct> это же даже не intel hd grafics
<Scrimmer> а я макарошки люблю
<ayct> Умница
<Scrimmer> а я не тебе
<ayct> ты всем...
<vladgobelen> ayct: у меня самая первая intel hd на ноуте)
<vladgobelen> идеально все просто
<ayct> какая? у меня-то не HD, совсем совсем.......
<lightdiver> ayct: 8086:0046
<lightdiver> даже игры тянет некоторые..красота
<ayct> ну.... я тоже могу DOOM'ать... или в герычей...
<ayct> или слайдшоу в аллодахХ_х
<lightdiver> л2 с лагами
<lightdiver> вов с лагами
<lightdiver> а вот хмото без лагов)
<lightdiver> но с видео никаких проблем вообще
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<skai-falkorr> artus: попячса
<artus> skai-falkorr, e;t
<artus> уже
<skai-falkorr> молодцом:)завтра буду настраивать телефонку:)но мне уже нравится
<artus> пакажи
<baronos> купил таки?
<ayct> че купил*
<skai-falkorr> baronos: купил:) но пока рук свободных настраивать нет:) но побаловался. так непривычно, когда интерфес отзывается мгновенно
<artus> skai-falkorr, имя сеста, имяя
<skai-falkorr> да все тоже
<skai-falkorr> iq441 которое
<baronos> skai-falkorr классно, поздравляю :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr гыы, ну теперь можно на #android-ru
<skai-falkorr> буду теперь радоваться игрушке:) 4.3" хватит для всего:)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: пока низя. вот настрою - тада и можно
<skai-falkorr> и ну его нафиг
<artus> skai-falkorr, 5 самое оно
<skai-falkorr> тебя буду мучить
<skai-falkorr> artus: нууу мне после 3.2" не стоит сразу на 5 переходить:)
<skai-falkorr> могу исппугаться
<lightdiver> лучше бы убунтуфона дождался)
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну на 6577 оно да, няшное
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: его все равно можно поставить на андроидофон
<lightdiver> да?
<skai-falkorr> artus: еле нашел его:)разбирают, как горячие пирожки
<skai-falkorr> lightdiver: ну да. там жеж сразу сказали
<lightdiver> тогда нужно железо выбирать нормальное
<skai-falkorr> artus: везде ток 440 и 442 остались
<skai-falkorr> у первого камера страшная, у третьего вафля слабая
<skai-falkorr> artus: хотя у 440 есть плюс. батарейка на 2500
<artus> skai-falkorr, в них всреравно вайвай руками дотачиваетцо , го на дроидру
<skai-falkorr> нафиг там идти туда?
<artus> чтоб там офтопить
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: а ты скажи что поставил туда убунту вместо андроида и будет уже сразу не офтоп)
<Alagos> На телефон поставил, что ли?
<ayct> он же уныл....
<ayct>  
<Alagos> Парни, только что ubuntu зависла. Никогда раньше такого не наблюдал, а вот на ноуте уже пару раз такое вижу. Может у кого есть какие предположения по поводу того что это может быть? http://slexy.org/view/s22k37GD6Q
<Alagos> Зависает мёртво. Ничего не работает. REISUB не отрабатывает.
<baronos> у меня пк так зависает когда дома напряжение падает.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35768
<lightdiver> Alagos: а ты глянь потребление.. может память всю выжрала. Убунту может
<Scrimmer> она такая да
<Scrimmer> чертяка
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRnRV0hN-fg
<Scrimmer> райден привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> она такая -  песню напомнило )
 * artus заплатил за инет, можно жить
<[Raiden]> попробовал будильник. Птички прикольно поют  и потом трещит хорошо и математические  примеры с просони очень будят )
<artus> Alagos, ACPI Error же, рой в эту сторону
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=399742&st=60
<[Raiden]> Затестите у кого андройд есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/639897
<ayct> Raiden: Классная штука
<Alagos> artus: спасибо, буду копать
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/d/0/6/a/0e228fa55f0739ff3f736e810c6.jpg
<artus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA жуть какая
<[Raiden]> кнопки слева на лопатах одной рукой будет нажимать не очень.
<[Raiden]> не так как просто кнопки по всему столу
<[Raiden]> ваще видео вызывает уменя мысл ьчто это андройд с ещё одним шеллом каких много
<[Raiden]> я например holo использу последнее время. Он похож на андройд 4.1
<[Raiden]> по ходу убунтуфон будет просто ещё 1 шеллом для андройда имитирующим вид юнити.
<baronos> ненене, ненадо,мне гш нужен будет на нем
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: нет, от андроида там только ядро будет, судя по всему
<lightdiver> по обещаниям это линукс с ядром допиленным гуглом. Но кажись без иксов
<[Raiden]> Ну посмотрим. Мне показалось я увидел несколько знакомых значков на этом видео.
<[Raiden]> так в андройде и есть ядро линукс
<lightdiver> там приложения будут на Qt доступны сразу.. а это уже хорошо
<lightdiver> андроид это линукс, да, но допиленный и с драйверами, которых нет нигде больше
<lightdiver> вот они этот линукс берут, а все остальное что нацепишь, то и будет
<[Raiden]> Да, я тут с кем-то говорил, кто не верил что qml выстрелит, но видимо он достаточной удачный для многих платформ. И выстрелит )
<lightdiver> хоть портажи прикрепляй, да делай из него генту
<[Raiden]> в общем qt is the future
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> ))
<Scrimmer> както тихо
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/164967/ а это уже радует
 * baronos думает где бы еще эту новость прочитать?)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я в вайне играл в синг в старкрафт
<[Raiden]> сингл
<[Raiden]> второй
<Scrimmer> baronos, я просто поделился ссылкой вместо того, что бы писать заголов тут
<Scrimmer> хм, я завис
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], дак то под вайном, а тут чисто порт
<Scrimmer> согласись, покруче уже
<[Raiden]> ну, согласен.
<[Raiden]> Для каноникал в первую очередь это хороший шаг. Вторая игровая компания котоаря будет делать сборки изначально  конкретно под убунту
<[Raiden]> как вальве
<Scrimmer> да. это круто
<[Raiden]> Нужно найти третьего :) В русских эпосах 3 хорошее число :)
<[Raiden]> 3 богатыря, 3 задачи что бы на царевне жениться, 3 брата...
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> бесезда
<Scrimmer> бог любит троицу (с)
<Scrimmer> а как же EA, Activision
<Scrimmer> тоже крупные компании
<[Raiden]> Получается и так ) У  староверов кстати  , когда складываешь 2 перста, то остальные 3 соединяются и как раз символизируют троицу. А два перста уже не помню что )
<baronos> у них фаллоута нет
<[Raiden]> Ну, у ЕА что-то есть?
<[Raiden]> под линукс?
<baronos> батлфилд 3
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos> аааа
<baronos> под линь хз
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> оло
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KB3hk-vBNcY
<Scrimmer> обожаю такие видео
<Scrimmer> artus, позырькай :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91P_zkth2vo
<Resager> Как сделать так, чтобы не появлялся постоянно Менеджер обновлений (окно). я в настройках уже выставил "Автоматически проверять наличие обновлений: НИКОГДА" и 0 эффекта
<Resager> А настройка "когда есть обновления безопасности" имеет только на выбор "показывать немедленно" или " сразу загружать/устанавливать" :(
<Scrimmer> удали его
<Scrimmer> и юзай upgrade и dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> Resager: время проверки измени на месяц
<Scrimmer> а я удалять люблю
<Resager> Scrimmer: какое имя пакета? Я его удалю нафиг
<[Raiden]> А я пользуюсь ) Правда уменя это muon
<Scrimmer> muon няша
<Resager> [Raiden]: время обновления "раз в две недели" но он появляется чаще, намного чаще
<[Raiden]> Resager: забавно )
<Scrimmer> Resager зайди в synaptic и введи в поиск update-manager
<Resager> хм.. окей
<[Raiden]> Да, как-то так называется.
<artus> а че, зайти в манагер запускаемых приложений и вырубить не? или проглядеть по диагонали 2 менюшки в администрировании неасилили?
<[Raiden]> чаще может появляться значек, если сам делает update
<[Raiden]> делаешь.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> Или в ваших гномоюнитях опять что-то поломали )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> привет tagezi
<Scrimmer> http://cs402220.userapi.com/v402220831/462a/NnZc03Hcp-E.jpg зацепила чето фотка ета
<Scrimmer> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/271/8/6/16_bit_memories_by_intercepto-d2znzre.jpg вот так лучше
<[Raiden]> немного 80-х , а я убёг http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClLYw2XZodk
<ayct> ятож подумал, что на видео шелл андроида - всё убогонько и логики упрвления нет
<ayct> отвратительный шелл
<ayct> проще по-моему портировать нынешнюю оболочку
<Scrimmer> наркоман штоле?
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня особого отвращения видео не вызвало. Но почему им так дался левый край если у всех нормальных  людей рычаги управления внизу, вверху или справа? У меня блин даже мышка справа лежит :)
<ayct> всмысле убунта не должна опуститься до недоос
<artus> ayct, это которая недоос?
<ayct> ммм.... Айос?
<ayct> В7
<ayct> ВФ7 всмысле
<[Raiden]> то что на телефоне будет своя оболочка  с видом юнити, а не само юнити уже в общем-то хорошая новость. Есть значит ещё мозг  в черепушках :)
<ayct> Андроид с НТС сенс
<artus> а оно тебя трогает чтоль? тебя заставляют его грызть?
<ayct> просто лучшая мобильная ос - WinMob 6-7,5
<Scrimmer> artus, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofxmHlAjLs4 посмотри
<Scrimmer> забавно
<artus> ayct, дододооо
<artus> ayct, выдыхай
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6269252_460s.jpg
<skai-falkorr> ататашечно:) я вот не догадался ни до одного слоза
<ayct> были бы дрова под современное железо.... Просто детсво с Orions Deskmasters прошло...
<skai-falkorr> *слова
<ayct> ололо..... никто не знает эмулятора sony playstation под убунту? через вайн не предлагать - слишком мееееееееедлееееееенннннннннннннннннооооооооооо
<ayct> кто что скажет? http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/393689/
<artus> ayct, зачем, оне не на винмобиле, фигня же
<ayct> а про андроид я ничего не говорил, особенно про пустой ;)
<brestows> всем хай!
<brestows> народ кто нить что нить шарит в алгоритмах обработки изображений?
<artus> ayct, MT6575  ниочем
<artus> а еще и с емкостью 1700 так вообще ниочем
<ayct> ок, что лучше этого в диапазоне до 9к?
<baronos> с сша закажи нексус 4
<artus> ну вон скай взял флай какой то , надо ждать отзывов )) а так на чанфон ворум топай и смотри на что нить на 6577 по обзорам
<artus> хотя там китаяйсы уже на 4х ядрах чет ваяют
<ayct> ну... флай разве 6577 и разница в 100 МАч
<ayct> блин
<ayct> ну... флай разве 6577? а разница в 100 МАч!
<artus> ну там isp
<ayct> ага 800Ч480
<artus> да, 77й , но батарейка мало
<artus> ayct, у меня n9770 , живет 4-5 дней не напрягаясь вообще
<ayct> лучше подожду, пока tm-4577 выйдет Х_х
<Resager> ставил кто пакет google-tasks-indicator? У меня он что-то начал сразу крашится, как создал task =\ и теперь даже не запускается
<dname> привет. Не подскажите... Внезапно появились файлы с владельцем 33 и группой 33. Взломали?
<artus> www-data
<dname> получается от данного пользователя заливают всякие файлы?
<artus> получаетцо что ты вебсервер поднимал
<dname> да, стоит веб. Директории сайтов под другим юзером и группой т.е я сам ставил. Но вот 33 появились внезапно
<Resager> как убрать добавленный источник (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hel-sheep/pastie) ?
<artus> Resager, прибей ручками )
<artus> dname, логи листать не ?
<Resager> всмсыле? Как я его найду в соурсес.лист? по "heep/pastie"?
<artus>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<artus> Resager, грепом, глазами, ты дольше спрашиваеш чем его прибивать
<Resager> окей)
<artus> темболее догадаешся же где искать) через add кидается в *.d с отдельными названиями по репам
<artus> Resager, cd ls find cat grep = читай про эти заклинания и твоя жизнь станет легче ))
<Resager> в соурс.лист нет подстроки eep/pastie
<Resager> artus: знаю я эти заклинания
<Resager> нужен же файл
<Resager> в указанном каталоге нащел hel-sheep-pastie-precise.list
<artus> cd /etc/apt/ && find grep -irn "eep/pastie" ./
<Resager> и hel-sheep-pastie-precise.list.save - их можно просто удалить?
<artus> вигово ты знаеш эти заклинания ))
<artus> ну да. прибил, перечитал репы, ао желанию дист-апгрейд
<Resager> хм... окей. спасибо
<lightdiver> http://habrahabr.ru/post/164967/ оО
<artus> еще один )
<baronos> гы
<lightdiver> ась?
<lightdiver> artus: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=mesa_gallium3d_d3d11&num=1
<artus> lightdiver, там на ненашем,  в 2х словах о чем? ато чето я в невникабельном состоянии ))
<lightdiver> "Direct3D 10/11 Is Now Natively Implemented On Linux!"
<artus> дык а толку то
<lightdiver> хз
<artus> вот и я о том же ))
<[Raiden]> заявить можно что угодно. А реально даже опенгл только последневремя подтянули ,благодаря композитным вм
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Когда писали квин выяснилось что некоотрые дрова отдавали инфу о функциях котоыре небыли реализованы
<[Raiden]> Вообще о дх в месе разговоры шли некоторое время. Но реализация портирована из вайна со всем и вытекающими
<[Raiden]> я не посмотрел линк, 2010 год новость, тогда и слышал )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35771
<[Raiden]> современный дистр с GNOME 2.32, странно что не с мате.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: остается вопрос - причем тут убунту?
<[Raiden]> основано на убунте частично ) Да в общем я и не утверждал...
<Scrimmer> обоже
<Scrimmer> fudubuntu ?!
<lightdiver> ни капли из убунту там
<lightdiver> там федора с доустановленным софтом
<Scrimmer> а ты вредный
<artus> Scrimmer, уу я нагибаю :D
<Scrimmer> artus, пф
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_2/1357578338_1367742984.jpg
<Scrimmer> нуб ты
<artus> Scrimmer, угу, вчера читером назвали, сегодня просто толпой меня гоняют :D
<Scrimmer> artus, задрот :DD
<[Raiden]> да, похоже меня название ввело в заблуждение, от убунты там нету ничего
<artus> Scrimmer, не, уже наигрался , можно и пожевать че нить
<tagezi> http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/media/dContent/643/182_0_image.jpg
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/photoshop-cs2-available-for-free-works-fine-in-wine
<tagezi> фотошоп раздают биплатно о_О
<tagezi> видать гимп реально его теснит, раз пошли на это
<artus> фотошоп и даром ненужен )
<tagezi> ну, мне тоже гимпа хватает, просто странно
<[Raiden]> Никуда гимп его не теснит. Может только на домашних компах где фотошоп и так не покупали
<tagezi> о чо они тогда старыми версиями раскидываются?
<tagezi> виндовс ведь не разрешает ХР скачивать биплатно и под вайном запускать )
<[Raiden]> а кто его знает
<[Raiden]> мс вот тоже изменилась и часть продуктов можно слить и юзать в неактивированном виде практически вечно
<[Raiden]> с жиру пухнут ) А может и правда ощущают некоторое притеснение.
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: у тебя когда-нитьбыло что пакеты имеютнеудовлетворённые зависимости? ))
<tagezi> скорее второе, врятли они с жиру будут пухнуть...
<tagezi> флеш они ведь под линукс не разрабатывают
<tagezi> aleksei`: у всезэто иногда случается
<tagezi> всех это*
<lightdiver> tagezi: разрабатывают
<artus> lightdiver, нет
<tagezi> да? пол года назад не разробатывали, 11 версия тупиковая была
<lightdiver> просто новые версии только для хрома
<artus> lightdiver, они забили на все кроме венды
<lightdiver> но новые версии делаются
<artus> lightdiver, просто в хроме свой флеш который пилитцо гуглом , это как бы если че
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: часто было
<artus> а флеш они как для линуксов, так и для дроидов прекратили пилить, онли винда
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: как боролся?
<tagezi> -f
<[Raiden]> ну по разнму. Зеркала менял, искал то не находится.  Если ничего не помогало удалял проблемный пакет и собирал прогу сам.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бывае тчто зеркала тормозят
<[Raiden]> полынй текс тошибки и чт оставиш ьзапость
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> о_О это как? типа ты смотришся туда а изображения не появляется? ))))
<Scrimmer> смотрел кто 4400  ?
<lightdiver> artus: сам флэш все тот же адобовский, со стороны гугла просто допилка под себя по сути
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: я смнотрел, когда втянешся, сериал прервется. Его не досняли.
<artus> lightdiver, ну и вкручивание уже плагинкой в сам браузер, насмерть ))
<Scrimmer> лолшто
<Scrimmer> а будут ?
<lightdiver> а со стороны адобы полное забивание с точки зрения - работает ли то что они скинули гуглу или нет
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: неа
<Scrimmer> какашки
<Scrimmer> ну первый сезон няша)
<[Raiden]> ещё какие ))
<[Raiden]> негодяи я бы сказал. Я думаю надо в суд подавать, на многомилиооный ущерб моральынй :)  Что делают сериалы без обещания концовки )
<lightdiver> artus: только вот у меня на компе флэша не было с 2009)
<artus> lightdiver, беедненький)) дык о какой тогда ты производительности то 950 можеш говорить))
<[Raiden]> последнее время флэш ок работает уменя по крайней мере. даже акселерация пашет
<lightdiver> а флэш даст мне производительность?)
<artus> 21й век, видявки онлайн можно смотреть )))
<lightdiver> ну я и смотрю
<artus> lightdiver, ну я не знаю где посмотреть онлайн киношки в 1080 ) кроме как во флеше
<lightdiver> artus: только чаще нормально в отдельном окне.. изредка только в браузере..там не удобно
<artus> зависит от того к какой смотрелке имеется доступ
<[Raiden]> Флэш даст смотреть флэш.
<[Raiden]> если просмотр считать за 100% производительность а не просмотр за 0, то наверное даст :)
<aleksei`> странно, скайп неудовлетворённый оказался ...
<artus> aleksei`, потому что предварительные ласки забыл
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: показыай текст
<aleksei`> хмм,и multiarch ведь пакет
<aleksei`> так я его уже снёс
<[Raiden]> ок, вопрос решен ))
<aleksei`> ))
<lightdiver> а помнит кто когда было в моде 2.6.38 ядро?
<lightdiver> http://paste.kde.org/640004/  пытаюсь вспомнить когда на ноут ставил ось
<artus> ну когдато и собирать было в моде )
<lightdiver> блин.. хотя я наверное первые версии удалял ><
<lightdiver> artus: за год могли выйти 6-8 версий ядра?
<artus> лехко
<lightdiver> на стационар ставил на 2010 новый год и там 2.6.32 еще первые
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vZ3pmOQ а тут вон меньше чем через год и аж 38+
<lightdiver> странно
<Scrimmer> Хм, у меня каждый день примерно в 22 - 23 часа падает роутер
<Scrimmer> че за дела)
<artus> карма
<Scrimmer> artus, опять ты ?
<Scrimmer> и пропал
<Scrimmer> :D
<[Raiden]> да наверное осень 2010 или весна 2011
<Scrimmer> ты про что ?
<[Raiden]> про ядро
<[Raiden]> шг ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357593592_7373108_cfa418910f.jpeg
<lightdiver> ой какая няшка
<tagezi> это что такое?
<lightdiver> помню у меня в 1998 такая же была почти..
<tagezi> кде 2? ))
<[Raiden]> да, вроде ещё 2
<Scrimmer> охохох
<Scrimmer> это какой год?
<[Raiden]> 2001
<[Raiden]> год релиза хп
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> жесть )
<Scrimmer> если честно, страшненько выглядит
<lightdiver> ты не видел этого тогда
<lightdiver> оно просто офигенно выглядело на фоне винды
<Scrimmer> ну не знаю
<Scrimmer> у меня 98 винда была сначало
<lightdiver> и ты не поверишь, там были сразу драйвера на оборудование, видяха выдавала нормаьное разрешение без дров и ГЛАВНОЕ: после установки принтера не нужно было ребутаться
<tagezi> ну он наверное писан ещё на кути 1 ))
<lightdiver> это было шикарно
<tagezi> а кде причем тут?
<lightdiver> шикарно и более чем беспоезно.. ибо интернета у меня тогда не было =(
<lightdiver> а кде просто отлично смотрелись
<lightdiver> как нечто из будущего
<[Raiden]> Можно и сча симитировать нечто похожее. Сувать значки непосредсвенно на панель или в специальынй апплет в кде4 сохранено. Остается написать  тему плазмы  с фоном квадратным под значками  и будет немного похоже )
<[Raiden]> Раньше правда фон под кнопкой менялся и глобально и для каждой кнопки , вроде.
<[Raiden]> регрессия ))
<Scrimmer> а я помню dial-up модемы
<Scrimmer> мне тогда было 6 лет, и сестра в инет выходила
<Scrimmer> а я спал в это время, или засыпал, и оно так классно жужжало, писчало,
<lightdiver> ну что ты.. у меня диалап только через несколько лет появился
<Scrimmer> и сразу както так приятно было
<Scrimmer> 2000 год был
<Scrimmer> я еще помню тогда сестре за карандашом бегал в магазин, и упал сильно и рассел себе коленку очень глубоко, 7 швов, гипс на месяц +
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357594003_2807344_2465ff2345.png
<Scrimmer> и вот прошло 3 дня после больницы, и мама мне грит, что через час привезут компутер)
<[Raiden]> правда эти картинки я уже кидал
<Scrimmer> и дядька там такой полненький был, веселый, все собирал и мне пару игрулек дал, особенно анреал турнамент
<Scrimmer> ото была весчь
<Scrimmer> правда если час играть - игра начинала жутко лагать, на 98 винде, но ниче, я радовался
<Scrimmer> эх
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это какой гном, первый или уже второй? ))
<tagezi> я второй уже и не помню как-то, вынесло его напрочь из головы
<[Raiden]> первый.
<[Raiden]> с опозданием на версию от кде. Сча так же )
<Scrimmer> пжи
<Scrimmer> а какой щас кде ?
<[Raiden]> гном3 , кде4
<Scrimmer> а 5ый када ? :D
<tagezi> скоро пятый ))) оннемного запаздывает от qt )))
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> сразу как выйдет гном4 ))
<tagezi> гном 4 выйдет? )
<Scrimmer> гном?
<tagezi> наверное как qt6 альфа появиться, так и кде 5 прилетит )
<[Raiden]> Ну в теории должен. Если вспомнить первоначальыне планы , в начале 2012 года. То гном дорастёт до 3.8 и начнется формирование гном ос и там уже гном4.
<[Raiden]> хотя какие у них сча планы не знаю.
<tagezi> гном ОС ? ещё одна балгенос?
<[Raiden]> Ну это в гугл )
<tagezi> файрфокс хочет свою ось, гном... им чо делать савсем нечего?
<lightdiver> это модно сейчас
<tagezi> маодзедуна на них нет
<[Raiden]> каждый первый рулевой ,всем по ос...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> гимп ещё не хочеть ось сделать? )))
<Scrimmer> + еще какойто мужик 30 летний начал писать свою ось
<[Raiden]> в 2011 году кстати было 90-летие компартии китая
<[Raiden]> и при этом у них около 1 млн долларовых миллионеров
<[Raiden]> в общем интересная модификация социализма
<tagezi> круто, каждому китайчу по своему линуксу )
<[Raiden]> в проекте гну видимо нету какой-то составляющей которая бы  заставляла делать одно вместо многого. Слижком большие рамки свободы по модификации и форкам )
<lightdiver> умнее всего гугл
<lightdiver> они своего ничего не делают
<[Raiden]> но в общем ест ьто что есть. Гном может перерасти в нечто совместимое только с самим собой. Если их планы сбудутся. С другими позикс ос он уже почти несовместим.
<lightdiver> они или покупают разработчиков и делают "своими" или просто юзают чужые вещи и пилят под себя
<[Raiden]> теже бсдшники рады что у них есть кде  и хфце )
<[Raiden]> в прочем мне до их радости нет и я тоже думаю что позикс не обязательно соблюдать. Пора идти своим путём. Тольк оон должен быть крутой и класный.
<[Raiden]> и конкурентноспособный
<[Raiden]> всё, я нафлудился.
<tagezi> ну, гном уйдёт в прошлое.. каноникл доконца фаркнет гном 3 и отвяжеться.. и все будут счастливы )
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Scrimmer> вот что за люди
<Scrimmer> даже не успеваешь написать пака
<[Raiden]> Если проект гном будет мешат ьюнити, то может форкнуть и целиком. Я думаю. Каноникал как бы уже наметила путь с юнити и никуда ен свернёт. А мы под шумок можем юзать кде и в общем-то получать все блага популярности убунты. Типа будущег остаркраф
<[Raiden]> та :)
<artus> я ж говорю, Scrimmer слабак ты :D
<Scrimmer> artus, ДА ТЫ ТО ОТКУДА
<Scrimmer> это был шифт
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Scrimmer> artus, кстати, а ты не пользовался подбором сервера в тф2 ?
<artus> в смысле?
<Scrimmer> а то у меня по 10-20 минут сервера ищет ))
<Scrimmer> ну там первая строка
<Scrimmer> я не помню как называется она
<Scrimmer> там жмякаешь, выбираешь тип карты и он ищет тебе сервак
<artus> у меня в избранном есть на каких играть)
<Scrimmer> да у тя трешовые арены
<artus> Scrimmer, намано, за 15 мин втягиваешся и начинаеш нагибать ))
<Scrimmer> да не интересно же
<Scrimmer> когда большая карта - интересней
<Scrimmer> ты видео смотрел, которые я кинул ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357595477_9265213_6d5d4ff922.jpeg
<Scrimmer> фруктовый ?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357595574_9160065_d1d498bceb.jpeg - дистр рекламлю )
<Scrimmer> да ты пипец :D
<Scrimmer> ты случаем на улицу с табличкой не ходишь ? )
<[Raiden]> неа )
<Scrimmer> кубунту, пару скриншотов, ссылки де скачать
<Scrimmer> и как зайти на этот канал и с тобой связаться
<[Raiden]> я заметил что в урбане нету карт американских городов
<[Raiden]> по 3 миру бегаем, по западной и восточной европе.
<Scrimmer> урба де?
<[Raiden]> urban terror
<[Raiden]> может и были ,но я не замечал.
<[Raiden]> тольк осча об этом подумал.
<Scrimmer> я смотрю ты тоже в последнее время в игрульки играешь
<Scrimmer> tagezi неодобряе)
<Scrimmer> artus, тут ?
<artus> нет
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<artus> ато
<Scrimmer> попробуй воспользоваться поиском
<Scrimmer> в тф2
<Scrimmer> карта сопровождение
<artus> играл, гуд
<Scrimmer> а быстро ищет ?
<[Raiden]> хотя вот, американский рисованынй город, где симпсоны живут ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357595913_7895955_259d72d0ef.jpeg
<Scrimmer> барт радует
<Scrimmer> графика конечно ...)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в фпс главное экшен )
<[Raiden]> 4.2 бета есть там капелкьу получше. Незначительно.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357596209_8648009_579d7343fd.jpeg
<Scrimmer> ну пипец же :D
<Scrimmer> 75 фпс ?
<[Raiden]> Ну бывает просаживается когда комп нагружен.
<[Raiden]> ппц, согласен. но зато пускается без проблем и на серверах всегда кто-то есть )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], artus, споке
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> теперь я понимаю, почему tagezi так быстро вылетает из мирки :D
<[Raiden]> сн )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/12/28/639717/sm-imftnand.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-08
<tagezi> всем привет
<mva>  <Scrimmer> | 75 фпс ?
<mva> фпс-онанизм на канале?
<mva> нет пути!
<vladgobelen> http://nnm.ru/blogs/wkostrykow/prosyat-produkty-apple-poluchayut-windows/ вот же изверг.. над детьми издевается
<vladgobelen> ой не туда
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Fail!
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35780
<kapcak> кто-нибудь монтировал андроид в линуксе из-под консоли?
<[Raiden]> смотря какой. Если это не китайский планшет за 50 баксов, а какой-нить смартфон, то там обычн опомимо мтп протокола есть опция подключать как флэш
<[Raiden]> в последнем случае просто монтируется как любая флэшка
<andrex> ... а китайский за 1000 баксов
<[Raiden]> за 1000 я думаю должен быть сделан правильно. Хотя опять же есть моды андройда и т.д. Поэтому вопрос несёт в себе ошибку.
<kapcak> [Raiden]: да, у меня он именно идет как mass_storage, но для чтения монтироваться не хочет
<kapcak> [Raiden]: то есть, для записи, для чтения все норм
<kapcak> монтирую так - "mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb -o iocharset=utf8,rw"
<artus> зачем?
<artus> там фат, mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb с головой , а в убунте ваще автоматоим
<kapcak> так он выдает вопросы вместо русских файлов
<kapcak> и возможности записи все равно нет
<artus> ну дык ты ж от рута маунтиш то
<kapcak> от рута
<andrex> и папку usb тоже от рута создал
<baronos> sdk в помощь
<artus> kapcak, ну дык man chown
<kapcak> папка от обычного пользователя
<kapcak> ошибка не в правах
<[Raiden]> не обязательно фат. Смотреть надо )
<artus> ls -la /mnt/usb/*
<artus> на пасту
<kapcak> findmnt сам по себе выводит ошибку, что невозможно смонтировать для записи
<andrex> и кодировка в системе наверно кривая)
<artus> kapcak, бунта какая ?
<[Raiden]> вопрос был про консоль, так что может и не важно какая.
<kapcak> да, извините, папка была рута)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В моих пинатах работает автомат по мтп, но только рид онли, иногда приходится как носитель подключать , что несколько менее удобно )
<[Raiden]> но всеравно автоматом
<[Raiden]> пинатах или пенатах?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А про русские имена я как-то не думал, надо попробовать
<andrex> а по буржуйски как? или это уже по буржуйски))
<[Raiden]> уже )
<[Raiden]> всетаки пе http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пенаты
<[Raiden]> А я думал это некий город. )
 * [Raiden] опозорился
<[Raiden]> ))
<kapcak> после монтирования папка все равно становится рутовой
<kapcak> монтировать-то может только рут
<artus> бунта какая ?
<kapcak> арч
<artus> @kban --host kapcak ну и пшол вон на арч
<artus> вот знал же , на 98% был уверен :D
<andrex> и даж забанил чтоб не появлялось оно больше)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем-то правильно
<andrex> ну а че оно время наше тратит... нефиг
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/08/trillion/
<lightdiver> вот это правильно..
<lightdiver> я на этот беспредел как глянул, так сразу помог на другом специализированном канале юзеру, а то ведь не дай бог и там такое же начнется))
<lightdiver> а ведь так лениво.. эх
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<fatboy> Привет всем! Кто активно пользуется каким либо RDP клиентом в Убунту? Есть вопрос
<artus> ремину пользуй
<fatboy> да я уже много что пробовал, и реммину, и xfreerdp и rdesktop... все не устраивает
<fatboy> реммина вылетает, зависает..
<artus> fatboy, эт сфигли ей зависать и вылетать?
<fatboy> а xfreerdp почему-то не захватывает полностью superkey. т.е. нажимаю я всякие сочетания в RDP сессии, а юнити показывает DASH
<fatboy> я не знаю сфигли (
<fatboy> у меня глючит
<fatboy> причем на 12.04 и на 12.10
<artus> может карма? просто ниразу глюков не видел
<fatboy> версия реминны 0.9.99.1
<fatboy> а много работал? мне по работе надо постоянно ходить по RDP на серверы
<artus> Версия: 1.0.0-4
<fatboy> оно то работает, а то вылетает
<fatboy> причем хз с чем связано
<fatboy> ставил из сорцов?
<[Raiden]> поставь на винду радмин, я слышал он работает под вайном как клиент нормально. Или  юзай тимвьюер. Всё это сольёт рдп по скорости и функционально скорее всего, но будет работать
<artus> хожу на виртуалки да на внцу изредка, проблем нет , не, из реп , поиши ппа
<fatboy> нее.. тимвьювер и радмин пользовать не хочу..
<lightdiver> чем вас всех ссх не устраивает?
<artus> lightdiver, тяжело на ворточки по нему ходить :D
<lightdiver> куда?
<[Raiden]> fatboy: а тебе слово Utech ничего не говорит?
<artus> *ф
<[Raiden]> А то вроде был там 1 фатбой )
<fatboy> а не сталкивались, что в virtual box и xfreerdp клавиша super (winkey) срабатывает в unity, хотя активно окно РДП или Витуалбокс?
<fatboy> Райден!? тот самый?
<fatboy> ;)
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> Мир тесен
<fatboy> круто
<[Raiden]> ))
<fatboy> а я тоже думаю, что за Райден такой )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем  забавная встреча.
<[Raiden]> fatboy: а чем тебя rdesktop не устроил?
<[Raiden]> Сеть такая была в нашем районе. Я в общем односетянина встретил :)
<fatboy> мы даже лично знакомы ;)
<[Raiden]> ага
<baronos> artus: симпатяшки иконки http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357652600_8695103_bad41a2f00.png :)
<artus> baronos, хее, когда уже можно будет переезжать?
<baronos> artus: рано еще, эт я на федорке решил пощупать 3,6. много мелких нюансов раздражают пока. а в целом неплохо.
<artus> дык 3.6 же кака вроде ?
<baronos> artus: ну как бы да жв
<baronos> :D
<baronos> 3.8 по ходу такой же будет, только они софтины допилят до вида общего. так что я хз...
<vladgobelen> baronos: это мобильная юнити?
<vladgobelen> красиво довольно
<baronos> это гном3
<vladgobelen> десктоп?! о_О
<artus> ну да
<andrex> гигантизмом они страдают
<vladgobelen> понятно
<artus> andrex, ну в отличии от инити в гш размеры всего крутятцо ))
<andrex> аа
<[Raiden]> иконки имеют много фона и мало собсно рисунка который может подсказать что это. Вся их прелесть тольк ов том что они одинаково квадратные.
<[Raiden]> но на лучшие не тянут на мой вкус
<vladgobelen> ты лучше подумай как этим пользоваться на десктопе
<artus> vladgobelen, пользовался, няшно )
<vladgobelen> artus: сворачивать все, чтобы запустить программу?) Ну да, няшно
<artus> vladgobelen, что сворачивать?
<[Raiden]> я уже подумал и убежал на кде. Хотя пользоваться в общем-то можно.
<vladgobelen> artus: ну вот у тебя запущены фм, дц, копыта, квирк, фф к примеру
<Scrimmer> прувет ребятульки
<vladgobelen> и все в окнах
<vladgobelen> как ты получишь доступ к этим иконкам?
<vladgobelen> или там чтото новое придумали?
<artus> мышу в угл загнал и они появились
<vladgobelen> вот я и говорю
<vladgobelen> свернуть все и только затем запускать
<artus> нет
<Scrimmer> artus, нуп)
<artus> ничего сворачивать ненадо
<vladgobelen> а случайно мышку не туда тыкнул, хом и все опять свернулось
<artus> vladgobelen, там не сворачивается ничего, там нет как таковой панели куда что то прячется 00
<artus> *))
<Scrimmer> (
<vladgobelen> я от этих активных углов еще в 2008 избавился по этой же причине
<artus> Scrimmer, угу
<vladgobelen> artus: О_О там они не отображаются?
<[Raiden]> а я активные углы использую, два.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я постоянно в них случайно мышку сдвигал) Когда не нужно было
<[Raiden]> привычка с компиза, экспо\скале
<vladgobelen> пришлось вырубать
<[Raiden]> только теперь эти эффекты рисует квин
<artus> @mode +b *!*@217.118.78.*
<artus> @kick kapcak прощай
 * vladgobelen задумался: сегодня банят тех, кто на k...фух.. до меня еще далеко
<artus> vladgobelen, можно убрать например вообще углы, и это менюшко быдет по жмаку вин клавишы появлятся
<vladgobelen> artus: ты не поверишь, мы тут на другом канале это как раз обсуждали минут 30 назад)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: скажи что у тебя арч и всё изменится
<vladgobelen> гыы.. я видел что тут с арчеводами делают
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0113/2647.png
<vladgobelen> мне проще в один клик все запускать..
<[Raiden]> мои текущие иконки http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357653789_3740629_684c6ddc01.png
<vladgobelen> много эксперементировал и с углами и с всплывающими панелями.. даже с запуском из консоли
<vladgobelen> но один клик он остается одним кликом
<artus> vladgobelen, ну в гноме мне сама схема нравится, обзор по столам, да и организация , вобщем мне понравилось)) а запускаю я всеравно все по авторану)) в той менюшке разве что чатикоконтакты которые на эмпати завязаны выбирал
<vladgobelen> artus: мне в гноме понравился внешний вид и как огранизованна менюшка
<vladgobelen> но это было год назад.. я и удивился, что тут ни панели, ни менюшки
<vladgobelen> а так красиво было..
<artus> vladgobelen, просто верхний правый угол меня не парит в плане езды мышой, я до сихпор по привычке туда бегаю чтоб обозреть столы :)
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1331710932.png вот такое
<vladgobelen> четкие линии, идеального размера тень по краям окна
<vladgobelen> но блин, почему же так неюзабельно оказалось?
<Scrimmer> artus, а мощно ты kapcak o_0
<artus> они сломали альтернативный трей ))
<[Raiden]> против выбора программ в стиле гнома я ничего не имею. В конце концов какая разница, выпадающее меню с поиском или хрень во весь экран с поиском.
<[Raiden]> не так важно
<artus> Scrimmer, потому что унылые арчеводы тусуются на своем унылом канале ))
<vladgobelen> artus: у меня там вечно плеер висит..
<vladgobelen> artus: точнее панелька плеера..
<[Raiden]> хотя вижу 1 недостаток ) мне кажется в меню где на манер винды показаны избранные программы несколько проще что-то выбрать и отскролить чем в боковом доке с ихзбранынм.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А может привычка просто
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так там вон какая то панелька слева
<vladgobelen> может она и есть - избранные?
<baronos> угу
<[Raiden]> ну да. я про неё и говорю
<[Raiden]> У меня получается так что на панели то что я использую , а в избранном в меню тоже нужное но реже.
<[Raiden]> это несколько отличается от небольшого дока для всего
<vladgobelen> а, ну да
<artus> vladgobelen, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kiHmpJ4vqU  ну вот как то так у меня было
<vladgobelen> artus: не видно запущенного софта.. меня такое нервирует
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё заметил, что когда его запущен оприличное количество, его ещё не видно в боковых превью столов, т.к. они маленькие.
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, мышой в угол и видно кто чем занимается ))
<[Raiden]> и ещё нету показа всего открытого, только с текущего стола
<[Raiden]> всё это порождает лишние манипуляции.
<vladgobelen> artus: это нужно что-то делать.. Мне спокойнее когда я сразу вижу все..
<vladgobelen> где кто написал вдруг итд
<baronos> для это есть мега нотифайка гном3, чтоб видеть где кто написал
<[Raiden]> чместо всей этой болтовни проще просто найти любую статью о гноме начала 2012 года и прочитать там ^ fhrflsyq bynthatqc ^)
<artus> vladgobelen, ну чатик я прибиваю на все столы, остальное в нотифайках , причем если это жибир или еще что нить то в туже нотифайку и ответ можно настрочить
<[Raiden]> :аркадный интерфейс
<vladgobelen> artus: оно появится, а дальше что?
<vladgobelen> ну вот ты не смог ответить или отошел и не увидел
<vladgobelen> оно где-то отображается?
<artus> внизу
<baronos> в нотифи трее
<vladgobelen> все в одной иконке?
<artus> или в верху в трее , гже захочеш там и будет))
<vladgobelen> там же панели нету
<vladgobelen> ааа.. у тебя есть
<vladgobelen> норм
<baronos> можно расширение поставить чтоб на панели отображалось все сообщение которые поступили и не были прочитаны
<vladgobelen> пусть развивают)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: в гноме внизу выезжающий трей есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: его еще выдвинуть нужно.. а так забыл про него и все
<artus> vladgobelen, на самом деле удобно, было, пока трей не сломали класический :D
<[Raiden]> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/figures/users-message-tray.png - очень миниатюрный трейчик ))
<vladgobelen> ну да.. мышью в поле ввода внизу неаккуратно попытаешься тыкнуть и тут оно выползет
<baronos> в 3.6 он неудобен мне стал
<[Raiden]> а автор мессадж трея просот не допер что можно сообщение написать в нормальном окне, а не в трее с 1 строкой )
<baronos> в 3.6 не так сейчас
<[Raiden]> на этом я нафлудился и ушел
<baronos> там подержать чуток мышь надо
<[Raiden]> в к просто показывается нотификация с кнопками виев \ игноре , которая ещё висит в памяти какое-то время и можно посмотреть отложенно.
<[Raiden]> и п овиев пишешь уже в самом клиенте
<Scrimmer> artus, го приват
<[Raiden]> у меня тут вопрос возник. А в телефоне с убунтой  при повороте телефона док  боковой окажется внизу или  переместится в в бок? :)
<Scrimmer> хм)
<lightdiver> вот вот
<lightdiver> и я об этом думал
<Scrimmer> сегодня типок в комментах в вк на эту тему возмущался
<Scrimmer> мол, лагать будет ужасно, ибо у него на тачке с 2 ghz процом и 1 гб рама юнити логает
<Scrimmer> и мол какое должно быть железо что бы держать эту ось на телефоне
<[Raiden]> там будет не то юнити которое на компе
<Scrimmer> да ет понятно, но просто он так высерался по поводу убунты в общем
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/08/fulton/
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Ну понг, и что?
<ambal> кто-нибудь пробовал wayland?)
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> можно ли раздавать инет через вайфай с той же самой карты на которую я инет принимаю?
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> если она поддерживает хостап или ad-hoc
<[Raiden]> то можно
<Scrimmer> да они почти все поддерживают сча
<[Raiden]> Но возможно придется почитать
<Scrimmer> раздавать можно, но она отваливаться будет
<Scrimmer> греца жутко будет
<[Raiden]> У меня не отваливается. Правда внеший адаптер
<tagezi> в морозилку её)
<ambal> почему lightdm при старте мне пишет: Failed to create default seat. Failed to use busname org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<ambal> может помочь кто-нибудь?)
<Scrimmer> no
<ambal> Scrimmer: жаль)
<[Raiden]> удали-поставь. Может даст чего
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> удали и забудь (:
<[Raiden]> Я перешел на дм от своего де
<Scrimmer> andrex, а ты чего ?
<[Raiden]> в основном из-за темы одной
<Scrimmer> помоему он обиделся
<andrex> не бейте меня дядя Scrimmer )
<Scrimmer> нет, ты наказан
<Scrimmer> а ну иди сюда
 * andrex убегает от Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> завтра колонки забирать ^_^
<shenmue> уже обсудили про близзард?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот. ты
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: бойан и всем надоело уже
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ТЫЫЫ!!!!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нук говори мне, как раздать инет с 3жи на вафлю
<andrex> вкедах)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: в квартире
<skai-falkorr> ну или хотяб в комнате и чтоб до туалета дотягивалось
<andrex> дир 300 и раздать
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я использовал эту программу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163961.0
<[Raiden]> и иптаблес
<andrex> skai-falkorr, у тебя же в блоге мануал есть, и ты не знаеш как раздать 3g, смешно)
<andrex> ь*
<skai-falkorr> дак в том то и проблема. не раздается
<skai-falkorr> даж если есть подключение - на телефонке вафля сбивается будто сигнала нима
<shenmue> копипастеры такие копипастеры =)
<skai-falkorr> в хостапд нет моей вафли на домашнем ноуте
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: таки вы хотите мне чтот предъявить?мои методы работали на рабочем ноуте и старый метод между двумя ноутами
<skai-falkorr> а вот телефонка с вафлей у мну ток появилась
<artus> ну копипастер же :D
<andrex> может из-за типов вафли (bgn) не видет
<skai-falkorr> да вроде в ноуте бгн все поддерживают. телефон тож
<baronos> artus я узнал что моя планшетка не раздает 3г по вафле как телефонка((
<artus> baronos, раздает, если проявить смекалку и иметь рута
<[Raiden]> Программа имеет какой-то косяк, из-за которого нат руками приходитя поднимать
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357666527_8095658_6f35c09d62.png
<[Raiden]> а так работает
<[Raiden]> форкнул бы её кто, что бы допилить )
<baronos> artus не, проблема аппаратная, работает только одно устройство либо 3г либо вафля
<artus> чето неправельная у тя планшетка какая то
<[Raiden]> кто знает кути - возьмитесь. Это просто морда к hostapd , dnsmasq и iptables , надо просто допилить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нук конфиг свой покажи
<[Raiden]> хостапа?
<skai-falkorr> хостапд апа
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0108/h_1357666956_6226898_120cf3ffa8.png
<bosyi> привет. никто не подскажет где в vlc  в настройках отключаеться управление електропитанем?
<skai-falkorr> тобиш стандартные?
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: show settings -> all, -> advaned
<Scrimmer> ребятки, а пользовался кто ASUS Xonar DG звуковой ?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: может быть да, я не помню что было
<andrex> какой нам, у нас иса порты) и 486 процы
<bosyi> skai-falkorr, спасибо.
<bosyi> skai-falkorr, оказалось по умолчанию включено
<[Raiden]> включен ои работает? :)
<bosyi> [Raiden], помоему нет))
<bosyi> сейчас затестим
<[Raiden]> )
<bosyi> я себе сделал как написано сдесь http://kubuntu.ru/node/4070#comment-108321
<[Raiden]> тут подумалось, если пойдут игры от проприетарщиков типа близард, то наверное под лтс
<[Raiden]> ясно
<lightdiver> какая разница под что?
<lightdiver> главное чтобы бинарники были...
<Scrimmer> ребятки, звиняйте за оффтоп, но вопросец по звуковой, смогу ли я поставить это http://goo.gl/mbqCo сюда http://goo.gl/MIvb3 ?
<shenmue> pci и в африке pci
<artus> shenmue, зачем ?
<shenmue> это как юсб только pci
<shenmue> artus что зачем?
<shenmue> зачем звуковую покупать вот это вопрос
<artus> там и так  ALC662 , ты думаеш что вот то что ты назвал звуковой будет лучше ?
<Scrimmer> грят что да
<artus> а еще на заборе пишут, а там дрова
<Scrimmer> по отзывам, по крайней мере
<Scrimmer> хочешь сказать, что звуковушка угЪ ?
<artus> Scrimmer, ну ты главное позолоченые провода купи )))
<Scrimmer> понятно что дешевая, но всеже
<artus> Scrimmer, я хочу сказать что будут те же яйца только в профиль)
<artus> брать имеет смысл если ты спалил нафиг бортовую )
<Scrimmer> но... а басс...
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: не все бинарники одинаково полезны ) Хотя конечн оможно давать либы в комплекте
<artus> Scrimmer, 2.1 системы рулят
<Scrimmer> дак я беру 2.0 Microlab Solo 7C
<artus> стаканы по столу пругают ))
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: не верь ему..золото - превосходный проводник. Ставь золотые провода и комп станет быстрее
<artus> Scrimmer, у меня edifer c2 , заглаза
<[Raiden]> 2.1 в комповой акустике имеет смысл. Т.к. по хорошему низкочастотник долже быть довольно большого диаметра
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ок, перефразирую: главное чтобы под линукс, а там уже пофигу
<[Raiden]> ок )
<artus> lightdiver, угу, ток они должны быть обработаны нанополями для упорядочивания структуры внешних электронов
<Scrimmer> да провода я буду брать отдельно, в microlab грят говняшка
<Scrimmer> мне главное про звуковуху
<lightdiver> да ты подумай, если не будет задержек электронов до звуковухи, звук будет чище
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> аудиофильство не лечится
<artus> Scrimmer, звук если брать - ценник на него от 80$ и вверх, а ниже - те же яйца что и бортовой
<Scrimmer> но ведь народ по отзывам пишет, что звуковушка получше чем встреонная
<Scrimmer> не ахти, но лучше
<[Raiden]> В целом согласен, бортовой нынче не такой уж плохой. Хотя для ушей в моем случае бортовая оказалась потише
<artus> Scrimmer, ну нард много чего пишет, некоторым так и хчоетцо гвозди в голову забить))
<[Raiden]> поэтому я останвоился на сторонней
<Scrimmer> ну, 165 человек пишет что лучше
<Scrimmer> не думаю, что всех так бомбануло
<artus> Scrimmer, и у всех 165 ALC662 ?
<lightdiver> рассказать сколько человек участвовало в МММ?
<artus> Scrimmer, покажи мне это сборище неудачников :D
<lightdiver> миллионы ошибаться не могут
<Scrimmer> alc662 хорошая звуковуха? о_0
<artus> Scrimmer, да иди покупа и успокойся уже , там 165 чел уже купило и радуетцо
<[Raiden]> Я как владелец внешней, инчего против покупки не имею )  Но то что ощутится разница не факт )
<[Raiden]> невстреонной т.е.
<[Raiden]> audigy первая. Стоила 50-60 баксов. Это потом у креатива чсв и ценники поднялись.
<artus> Scrimmer, причем если она у нх звучит круче чем X-Fi, спецы ж советуют, на розетке то ))
<artus> Scrimmer, главное чтоб тебя не смутило что характеристики то одинаковые что у того что стоит у тя, что у того что купить хочеш))
<Scrimmer> да и хрен с ним
<Scrimmer> в случае чего верну
<[Raiden]> отзывы об азусах этих вообще неплохие
<[Raiden]> а x-fi разыне есть.
<[Raiden]> самые дешевые не далеко ушли от лайв24, только цена выросла
<[Raiden]> раз в 5
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> pci только сча стремно покупать. Могут и пропасть , уже пропадают
<andrex> usb надо, а лучше вафельные)
<[Raiden]> есть 1 способ получения звука высокого качества с компа. нужда любая плата с цифровым выходом, можно и встроенную. И внешние цапы дорогие :)
<[Raiden]> или ресивер
<[Raiden]> но даже так разницу не каждый уловит без  тестовой аппаратуры :)
 * andrex думает поставить кеды для разнообразия...
<Scrimmer> чо, пвп
<andrex> расшифруй ка, а то я так и буду думать про пиво)
<[Raiden]> пива выпей поллитра
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> только что придумал
<Scrimmer> а лучше литра два
<andrex> ну близко, но я по другому расшифровал
<Scrimmer> а ты что подумал ?
<andrex> да я уже говорил
<andrex> в НГ помоему
<andrex> Пойдем выпьем пива
<[Raiden]> пей водку пинтами
<[Raiden]> Что-то меня на спиртное тянет )
<Scrimmer> Райден, ну ты монстр
<andrex> пингвины выпили пиво
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer>  не, андрех, сурьезно
<Scrimmer> го по пиву
<andrex> лень, мне ещё мир собирать седня)
<baronos> andrex ты лего купил?
<andrex> нет богом сал)
<andrex> стал*
<Scrimmer> лучше бы мир спасал
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13576448231929.jpg
<andrex> в ассасин кред?
<Scrimmer> хватит задротить
<andrex> а ей идет)
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrqXTHCGVEo красиво
<Alagos> Привет.\
<Alagos> Ребят, а как в автозагрузку добавить иконку программы?
<ayct> o_O
<[Raiden]> юнити?
<Scrimmer> иконку?
<Scrimmer> или саму прогу ?
<Scrimmer> я тут не понял :D
<andrex> прогу с иконкой)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], andrex, а как вы провели это лето?
<andrex> в ремонте
<[Raiden]> Я в основном в работе, на турнике и велосипеде
<Alagos> Добавить не только программу, но и её иконку.
<Alagos> Как-то же дропбокс свою добавил. Как он это сделал?)
<andrex> ну если есть у пускалки иконка то должна добавится. а если нет, то наверно кроме как на кнопкузапуска делать путь с иконкой которая, думаю больше никак
<Alagos> Ну вот скайп. У него есть иконка. Но если его добавить просто как skype то он будет без иконки.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35785
<artus> Alagos, внимательно , очень внимательно смотреть на саму тулзу для добавления
<andrex> да там кнопка запуска у дропбокса
<ayct> ага)) или в свойствах))
<andrex> d .config/autostart
<artus> ненадо там никаких свойств, левеее глазами посмотреть просто
<andrex> в*
<ayct> я добавляю просто док с командой и прикрепленным значком
<ayct> хотя, это скорее не то....ъ
<andrex> даже не кнопка а файл настроек раб стола)
<artus> хотя нафига в автозагрузеке иконки, кто туда смотрит то ))
<ayct> во-во))
<Sergey_IT> картинки - это наше всё
<Alagos> artus: http://itmages.com/image/view/838175/3527e333
<ayct> УРА! поставил pcsx))
<Alagos> artus: не на что особо смотреть
<andrex> да и мышкой водить побольше, лижбы клавиатуру не морать
<artus> Alagos, мммм, а мне для себ, поржать чисто - нафига там вообще картинки? ))
<[Raiden]> у друпбокса вебдав подключения нету?
<Alagos> artus: так куда там левее смотреть?
<Sergey_IT> смотреть всегда глубже надо
<artus> Alagos, тма некуда, ты прав) спутал с аналогичными приблудами , пойду посыплю голову пеплом и поржду втихаря над фанатами картинок в ненужных местах :)
<[Raiden]> может в десктоп файле у скайпа иконка не прописана
<[Raiden]> хз )
<andrex> смотри глубже) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510348/
<andrex> Alagos, ^
<[Raiden]> проблемы юнитойдов
<baronos> alacarte вам в помощ
<Alagos> andrex: это ты где смотришь?
<andrex>  .config/autostart/dropbox.desktop
<Alagos> baronos: видел упоминания о нём в гугле. С картинками он поможет?)
<baronos> для файла поставить иконку да
<Alagos> andrex: я там тоже глянул вимом, но у меня другая картина
<artus> Alagos, вот тебе не стыдно, ты 2 года не можеш осилить стандартные пути\конфиги\настройки бубунты , фу таким быть
<Alagos> artus: пойду займусь самобичеванием :)
<artus> и пеплом посыпся обязтельно
<Alagos> Просто я чётко там и смотрел, у меня другое содержимое файла
<Alagos> Не, пеплом нет.
<Alagos> Просто накажу себя плетью.
<andrex> и в угол встань на горох
<Sergey_IT> маны читать на неделю
<artus> в темном углу, без света , на латыне...
<andrex> учить как таблицу умножения
<Alagos> Ухаха)
<Alagos> Наказали одни)
<Alagos> Заставили маны читать)))
<Alagos> Вот разве что если темно, а маны светятся... И не на мониторе а на свинцовых табличках... Тогда грустно.
<andrex> а иначе ктулху покарает
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, начни с  man desktop-file-edit и подумай
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: вот это действительно интересно. Спасибо.
<ayct> всем пока, пойду спаааать
 * ayct зевает
<andrex> дуй пока не забанили
 * ayct дует
<[Raiden]> формат десктопфайлов конечно текстовый. Но всетаки есть некоторая дикостьв том что иногда может возникнуть ситуация их правки )
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, а здесь они лежат /usr/share/applications
<[Raiden]> или что надо ставить alacarte от гном2
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: спасибо.
<Alagos> Ну вот и стало на один глупый вопрос меньше. Я бы и сам к этому пришел, но вы сэкономили мне кучу времени, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> хотя может его и переписали на гтк3, не видел давно )
<Alagos> Та не, есть для этого спец. команды в консоли, зачем мне программы какие-то?)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ты что то тормозишь... столько времени на линуксе, а вопросы .... :(
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: ну так не всегда знаешь даже как это у гугла спросить.
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: может в линукс есть какой-то поисковик манов?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, TAB
<andrex> man man
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: и потом читаешь весь список?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, это как хочешь )))
<[Raiden]> Alagos:  man -k .desktop
<Alagos> brasero
<Alagos> )
<Romul> всем доброй ночи
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, не знал что можно еще и по расширению apropos использовать.
<[Raiden]> ваще я думаю тут точка сыграла как маска просто )
<Romul> есть две сетевухи. на одной локальная сеть. на второй WiFi пытаюсь сделать . почему то подключение по WiFi нет. кто подскажет в чём проблема может быть
<artus> логи подскажут
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Серый, спасибо, все воркает) http://itmages.com/image/view/838272/478dcb4e
<artus> Alagos, теперь запускалку в автозагрузку добавь, ато зря чтоль картинки туда совал )
<Alagos> Я только что получил эстетический оргазм, спасибо.
<Romul> о боже )
<Alagos> artus: так на картинке же видно что скайп в автозапуске.
<artus> Alagos, я про саму запускалку, чтоб любоватся можно было на картинка в запускалке то
<Sergey_IT>  Alagos, незачто, я ни при чем )
<Alagos> artus: ты про кнопку запуска, которую можно выкинуть на рабочий стол? Так я из даша запускаю)
<artus> проехали
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: ой, ты скромничаешь. Ты мало того что подсказал чем редактировать, так ты еще и угадал то, что эта тулза мне по душе тем что она терминальная)
<lightdiver> ..и приз гадалки года получаает....
<Alagos> )))
<only_you> доо... зай, в етих, наших германиях побудешь на диете.. http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0109/h_1357678177_6040191_d8e3a4aba1.jpeg
<only_you> прошу прощения, не в то окно
<Scrimmer> ага, не в то
<Scrimmer> конечно
<Alagos> Девушке он почему-то rm -rf / не отправил)
<only_you> с хомяком бьівало)
<Sergey_IT> у нас снежки кидают, а в германиях черт знает что
<only_you> да какие снежки.. + 8 за окном
<only_you> а я конфетьі ем :D
<Alagos> В Испании на НГ вообще было 25
<andrex> дебильный яндекс, я с его уже часа 4 немогу скачать 1.7 гига тока 40 процентов скачал
<artus> only_you, это где эт у тя +8м то? -7 же
<andrex> да какие снежки лед кругом)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, это их проблемы )
<only_you> в Ирпене?)
<Scrimmer> ладно ребятульки
<Scrimmer> всем споке <3
<only_you> *Ирпине
<artus> only_you, тип того
<only_you> у вас там природа классная, всегда хотел ьам жить
<artus> дык проблема в чем? 26-28к и 45 квадратов однокомнатная ))
<only_you> дануна)
<artus> неругайсо, дорого чтоль? ))) зажралсо :D
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: таже в снежки не поиграть, разве что мороженным покидаться.
<artus> Alagos, ледяными стрелами на мамонтов
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, они там для этого помидоры больше используют
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: помидорами ледяными? Так и убить можно.
<Alagos> artus: Ты в варкрафт переиграл)
<artus> Alagos, я в такое уг не играю
<Alagos> artus: напиши лучше)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-09
<tarokinoe> здорово, ребята! У меня есть вопрос. Я скачал centos6.3 c зеркала яндекса, теперь хочу проверить хэш образа. Скачал sha1sum.txt.asc - я так понимаю это подписанный эл.подписью текстовый файл с sha1 суммами? А где тогда взять открытый ключ для проверки подписи? На сайтÐ
<[Raiden]> у тебя похой клиент, обрезал мессагу до 255 символов  На сайт�
<[Raiden]> и хз что у них там в этом файле
<tarokinoe> *На сайте чет не нашел.
<tarokinoe> paste.pro не работает, что вместо него использовать?
<_d4vid> tarokinoe, paste.ubuntu.com
<tarokinoe> спасибо
<tarokinoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511419/ - вот содержание sha1sum.txt.asc
<[Raiden]> tarokinoe: всё что до строки -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- , это ша1 суммы
<tarokinoe> да, но этот sha1 может быть подменен, нужно проверить подпись этого файла, для этого нужен открытый ключ, а где его взять хз
<[Raiden]> нне знаю. Можно сравнить на офиц зеркалах центоса такие же файлы ) Вероятность подмены везде более мала :)
<[Raiden]> либо иди к ним и спрашивай. Мы скромные убунтологи
<tarokinoe> ясно, спасибо за помощь
<jlewka> Всем привет :)
<jlewka> с новым годом всех
<jlewka> странно то как, пришел на работу, а все даже работает...
<NoOova> Господа почему у меня не пингуется ipv6 хост без указания интерфейса?
<NoOova> я пытаюсь сделать айпишнику scope host но он сбрасывается в scope link
<Scrimmer> artus, слы, а Sound Blaster SB0160 тоже бяка ?)
<NoOova> ооо Sound Blaster как же я с ней намучался
<Scrimmer> уу
<Scrimmer> понял
<Scrimmer> а в чем трабла то ?
<NoOova> в дровах
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> а вот нет
<mva> NoOova: чо?
<mva> NoOova: может дело в том, что ты пингуешь локал-скоуп?
<NoOova> ping6 адрес - ошибка
<NoOova> ping6 -I eth0 адрес - ок
<NoOova> я думал что это из за того что у адреса статус scope link
<NoOova> а не scope host или scope global
<NoOova> но у меня не получилось это изменить
<NoOova> вощем это все напоминает проблему XY
<NoOova> так что вот: Из другого компа в сети я по ipv6 доступен (и пингуюсь и nginx данные отдает). Сам я по ipv6 ничего открыть не могу. пингуется только ::1
<Lalalaasd> привет
<Lalalaasd> есть кто живой?
<Lalalaasd> парни у меня вопрос есть, надеюсь кто нибудь откликнется
<Lalalaasd> вопрос в следующем, как достать код заверщения команды если она выпонялась удаленно?
<_d4vid> less .bash_history
<Lalalaasd> я шас пример напишу
<Lalalaasd> ssh user/server <<EOF
<Lalalaasd> command1
<Lalalaasd> command2
<Lalalaasd> EOF
<Lalalaasd> вот как вытащить обратно код завершения этих комманд?
<Lalalaasd> локальный скрипт запускает на выполнение удаленный скрипт после чего, локальному скрипту надо получить код завершения удаленного скрипта.
<Lalalaasd> Спасибо всем кто откликнется
<Lalalaasd> и подскажет
<Scrimmer> а вообще снег прикольный
<Lalalaasd> народ, если это канал убунты… то баш же здесь наверняка юзают? Или для вас это темный лес?
<Scrimmer> что такое баш?
<Lalalaasd> bash
<Lalalaasd> bourne again shell
<Scrimmer> а что такое убунту?
<Scrimmer> как ее поставить?
<Lalalaasd> ага ясно все
<Lalalaasd> покушал?
<Scrimmer> я сюда попонтоваться пришел чисто, я не знаю что такое твои баши и убунты
<Scrimmer> пойду уроки делать
<NoOova> код выхода последней программы хранится в $? в пределах последней баш сессии
<NoOova> можно юзать скрит
<NoOova> скрин
<Lalalaasd> я это знаю. подскажи пожалуйста как этот код вытащить из удаленной сессии в локальную?
<NoOova> юзать скрин?
<NoOova> вытянуть никак. можно класть в файл
<NoOova> или открыть сокет
<Lalalaasd> э, не могу представить чем он поможет, в скрине удаленную сессию запускать или что?
<NoOova> что такое удаленная сессия
<NoOova> сессия по ssh>
<NoOova> ?
<Lalalaasd> да
<Lalalaasd> причем посылается набор комманд
<NoOova> и что? Запускаешь ссш открываешь там скрин тыкаеш Ctrl + D
<NoOova> тебя отключает
<NoOova> выходишь
<NoOova> заходишь снова пишеш screen -x
<NoOova> попадаешь в ту же самую сессию
<NoOova> что не так?
<Lalalaasd> эм, все автоматизировано должно быть
<Lalalaasd> вот еще раз пример моего скрипта
<Lalalaasd> ssh <<EOF
<Lalalaasd> command1
<NoOova> балин у тебя проблдема XY
<Lalalaasd> command2
<Lalalaasd> EOF
<NoOova> ии что?
<NoOova> результат чего надо узнать
<NoOova> результат command2?
<Lalalaasd> да
<Lalalaasd> скрипт видит только код самого ссш
<Lalalaasd> который 0 будет
<Lalalaasd> а если внутри команды пофейлились он этого не увидит
<NoOova> ssh <<EOF
<NoOova> command1 && command2
<NoOova> echo \$?
<NoOova> EOF
<NoOova> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=542341
<NoOova> у тебя ведь там баш запускается а не sh?
<NoOova> ты же можешь возхвращать управление из скрипта с помощью exit КОДЗАВЕРШЕНИЯ если ты про это
<NoOova> типа if [[ !действией ]]; then exit 1; fi;
<NoOova> с другой стороны: exit[n] - Exit the shell, returning a status of n to the shell’s parent. If n is omitted, the exit status is that of the last command executed. Any trap on EXIT is executed before the shell terminates.
<Lalalaasd> спасибо NoOova
<Lalalaasd> вернусь с обеда попробую
<Lalalaasd> я делал нечто echo \$? ,но он показывал код заверения предыдущей ЛОКАЛЬНОЙ команды в скрипте(
<NoOova> странно. экранировать же долэно
<NoOova> а на сервере будет какрах $?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а каой самый простой способ из этого "dn: CN=ESX Admins,OU=ProxyGroups,DC=bank,DC=loc" получить "CN=ESX Admins,OU=ProxyGroups,DC=bank,DC=loc"
<jlewka> а то мне ток sed на ум приходит
<[Raiden]> Ну да, можно ещё  awk -F: '{print $2}' , но первую скобку тоже оттяпает
<jlewka> ну там пробел в начале останеться
<jlewka> а хотя ldapsearch на это пофиг походу)
<[Raiden]> ну sed -e 's/dn: //' тогда
<[Raiden]> иногда для порезки можно ещё использовать cut , если количество символов известно\постоянно
<jlewka> не... не известно
<jlewka> [Raiden], а -е зачем?
<[Raiden]> Не помню но без неё не сработает
<[Raiden]> помню что от expresion
<[Raiden]> ss*
<jlewka> sed 's/dn:\ //g' так сработает
<jlewka>   -e script, --expression=script                 добавление скрипта в исполняемые команд
<lightdiver> бить в бубен нужно ровно три с половиной раза, камлая на восток. Иначе пойдет не легкий дождь, а проливной
<[Raiden]> ну и ок.
<[Raiden]> g означает по всей строке искать, а в моем примере первое вхождение
<jlewka> а.... точно :)))
<[Raiden]> но без е действительно работает. Видимо я чего-то с ним сделал и с тех пор привык писать
<jlewka> привычка страшная сила)
<lightdiver> вот и я удивился, что и двух ударов в бубен хватает
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: наколдуй лучше +30 в мск
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> вот я тоже за)
<lightdiver> ну что ты.. это нужно личное присутствие
<lightdiver> бей в бубен три раза в сутки камлая на восток около 6 месяцев. Во время ритуала нужно подпрыгивать на левой ноге с периодичностью один прыжок в 3 секунды
<lightdiver> и будет тебе счастье
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> о.. у нас наконец то стабильность наступила
<vladgobelen> автомобили взрываются ровно раз в неделю
<[Raiden]> По ходу в этом вся сила древнего колдовства. Всё что нужно - колдовать до момента когда пойдет дождик и так что бы твоё племя тебя не съело за это время.
<jlewka> а раньше чаще взрывались?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: тут главное убедительно колдовать..
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> jlewka: раньше вроде лет 10 уже не взрывались.. или 15
<vladgobelen> а тут такая стабильность.. раз в неделю
<[Raiden]> Читали вчера про шарик с горы? Мне видео папалось как он катился
<[Raiden]> кинуть?
<vladgobelen> кидай
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ASPgOv7GL7o
<vladgobelen> идиоты
<[Raiden]> Там комент был: Русские курорты само по себе экстрим, а эти ещё в зомг залезли.
<jlewka> там вроде два человека внутри, оба погибли?
<[Raiden]> Не, 1 выжил
<D4rkMist> прива парни
<D4rkMist> как у вас тут активно)))
<D4rkMist> прям неуспиваю читать))
<SergeyIT> D4rkMist, не мешай телепатить
<D4rkMist> )))
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<miha> hello. i know it's offtopic, but would someone know about customs in russia for a painting bought abroad (for russian tourists)? i apologise and won't bug you further :)
<artus> miha, http://www.customs.ru/
<miha> artus: thank you!
<Scrimmer> artus, ты был не прав
<artus> Scrimmer, в чем?
<Scrimmer> artus, разница между моим alc662 и xonar dg большая
<Scrimmer> на microlab чувствуется ой как
<artus> Scrimmer, CMI8786 уже стал таким центровым аудиопроцесором? или ты нормальные драйвера на свой звук найти не смог? )))
<Scrimmer> моя звуковушка давала жосткий хрип на громкости уже 50 из 60 на колонках, + бас был бякой, и звучание так себе)
<Scrimmer> а дрова последние были
<artus> Scrimmer, а кто тебе сказал что на асл последние драйвера адекватные? :D
<Scrimmer> ну, хз
<Scrimmer> я доволен. и это главное :)
<artus> ну это главное )
<Scrimmer> так то я на максимум влупил на ксонаре
<Scrimmer> и хрипов не было, ну не такие сильные
<Scrimmer> а колонки пипец большие
<Romul> всем привет
<D4rkMist> гамарджоба
<[Raiden]> коничива анимешники
<[Raiden]> и)
<[Raiden]> и прочие
<Romul> Scrimmer есть вопрос
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> а я че
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: а ниче:)сам виноват
<Scrimmer>  :(
<Scrimmer> ребята, кто centos шарит?
<[Raiden]> всех кто шарил уже забанили
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> Scrimmer, ты неповериш, но наверно те кто сидят на канали центоси
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6289276_460s.jpg
<skai-falkorr> немного нас:)
<Romul>  а где этот канал но только русский (
<artus> Romul, перманентный бан в гугле ?
<Romul> artus всё обыскал только буржуи
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, други.
<Kyshtynbai> Всех с прошедшими.
<[Raiden]> сходи на linuxforum.ru или на ресурсы федоры рашен ремикса.
<[Raiden]> админство центоса наиболее близко к шапке.
<[Raiden]> А тут прекращая спрашивать
<[Raiden]> ай*
<Romul> океюшки
<Romul> )
<Scrimmer> artus, это все ромул
<Scrimmer> он сказал или спрашивай на канале или бида
<Scrimmer> а я не люблю кода бида
<Romul> ) ну вот я ещё и виноват
<Scrimmer> а хто?
<Romul> путин
<Scrimmer> тсс
<artus> ну тады растрелять
<Romul> созрел вопрос какой WiFi чип лучше под  ubuntu  атерос или ралинк
<lightdiver> атерос
<artus> нефакт
<artus> надо смотреть по конкретным моделям )
<lightdiver> как он вопрос задал, так я и ответил
<lightdiver> от не уточнял
<lightdiver> он*
<artus> ну в приинципе де
<artus> *а
<Romul> это личная симпатия или есть факты?
<artus> Romul, что круче, синий или зеленый?
<Romul> ну это немного не то сравнение
<artus> то
<artus> и то и то может работать в стоке замечательно, и на то и на то можно замахатцо собирать дрова, причем тут симпатия если у тебя вопрос ниочем?
<Romul> смотрел много разной инфы так никто и не выявил  так сказать победителя
<lightdiver> откровенного говна не выпускают.. не выдерживают конкуренции
<lightdiver> пример - ати та же
<Romul> но вот одну модель выделяют всё tp link 822
<Romul> но в разной ревизии разные чипы
<artus> примем тут модель? чип там какой выделяют то? ))
<lightdiver> эм
<lightdiver> чувак..а ты про что спрашиваешь?
<artus> да и к чему это тут, очередной срачик развести?
<Romul> так в том и дело. модель одна чипы разные на каком лучше взять
<lightdiver> Romul: короче... цель какая?
<artus> Romul, на какой в стоке дроа есть такой и бери
<Scrimmer> артус го приват
<Romul> стабильное соединение на приличном расстоянии от точки. вот цель
<lightdiver> ноут? стационар?
<lightdiver> почему не провод?
<artus> тогда пофиг , растояние - антена
<lightdiver> угу
<lightdiver> только тут лицензия нужна иногда)
<artus> ну или брать убикактам его буллет , будеш на 15 км струлять
<lightdiver> ну ну
<lightdiver> взять то ты можешь, но кто же тебе позволит
<Romul> то есть помощнее антенну
<artus> lightdiver, ммм, ну например я и спрашивать то не буду :D
<lightdiver> это пока не поймают
<Romul> убии это конечно плюс только где же взять его в моей дыре
<artus> lightdiver, дык все ж териториально то ))
<artus> Romul, а че, интернетгамазины уже не в почете?
<artus> lightdiver, да и если не широковещательно флудить то нафиг ты никому не здался
<lightdiver> artus: ну, это да
<Romul> artus  заказывал я уже через интернет одну киску
<Romul> сборка аля китайцы в коме
<artus> Romul, хз, китайцы делають круть, если не брать у них гогна за 3 рубля , вобщем скок заплатиш - то и получиш )
<Romul> так было не 3 ) было 11000 наших замученных рублей
<lightdiver> http://habrahabr.ru/post/165199/ 100 метров это неплохо)
<artus> lightdiver, ну обычную usb на 45 метров можно прокинуть в принципе
<artus> вопрос ток в том - нафига оно надо то))
<lightdiver> с усилителями
<lightdiver> а тут просто кабель и 100метров
<artus> и по цене - просто нафиг нанедо :D
<lightdiver> медь уже после 10 метров сдохнет
<lightdiver> а цена та же по обещаниям
<Romul> не практично
<Romul> пусть думают как заряжать )
<lightdiver> "Самое интересное даже не то, что Corning создала оптоволоконный USB кабель с лазерной системой, а то, что такой кабель будет стоить не больше, чем привычный нам медный USB дата-кабель."
<lightdiver> Romul: "Что мешает добавить в кабель пару проводков?"(с) комментарии
<lightdiver> вот только расстояние не позволит
<artus> lightdiver, кабель будет стоить не больше, а коннекторы которые обяснят что там у тя usb - нафига надо по такой цене :D
<lightdiver> посмотрим)
<artus> lightdiver, тут он обычный тернет не могуд по домам развести, все мучают людей говнодслами, а ты про нанотехнологии местаеш )) небывать сему )
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<lightdiver> могут
<lightdiver> просто не позволено или нерентабельно
<lightdiver> artus: дело в том, что один ящик на один дом для провайдера обойдется больше сотни тысяч в лучшем случае..это без вандалов
<artus> lightdiver, нерентабельно?  почему у меня оптика в парадном и сотка синхронная стоит 13$ ведь рентабелнее же 2 мегабита за 30$ продавать
<lightdiver> а прибыль от него будет поступать более чем постепенно
<artus> lightdiver, эмммм, 500$
<lightdiver> не особо
<lightdiver> платить по 30 баксов будут мало кто
<lightdiver> да и нагрузки знаешь ли.. у провайдеров лимит
<artus> это протянуть гдето на 4 км , а там плати по тарифу какому хош, хочеш с соседом раскидывай эти 5-00 баков, если в часный сектор, хочеш сам
<artus> lightdiver, какая нагрузка ?
<lightdiver> внешка
<artus> ну пипл хавает потому и сказки про нагрузку
<lightdiver> провайдеры перекупают трафик
<lightdiver> и для них он вполне лимитный и ограничен по скорости
<lightdiver> правда там лимиты совсем другие)
<lightdiver> а оборудование хорошее тоже денег стоит
<lightdiver> факторов много
<artus> да пусть оно тот же косарь зелени за гигабит, на дом в 80 квартир - и профит
<artus> хотя хз какие в рашке цены
<lightdiver> разные
<artus> просто не хотят заморачиватся с вкладыванием в инфраструктуру, предпочитая доить на дсле народ
<lightdiver> пока не появляются конкуренты нормальные
<lightdiver> но у конкурентов свои сложности
<lightdiver> это как в сказке
<lightdiver> на любую задачу куча сложностей и разветвлений
<artus> ну да, кому ж интересно пока развернется кто нить кто даст народу норм трафик и отберет клиентов, будут давить конукрунтов в стадии зародыша )
<lightdiver> это капитализм..привыкай
<artus> ну у нас попроще ))
<lightdiver> у вас анархия уже?
<lightdiver> или коммунизм?
<artus> да она у нас давно уже
<lightdiver> анархия как государственный строй, а не как хаос
<Scrimmer> артус, ты какойто грустный
<Scrimmer> вот, я же говорил
<artus> Scrimmer, кофе никто мне не хочет приготовить) вот и грустный :D
<Scrimmer> немощный шоле
<artus> juf
<artus> ога
<Scrimmer> артус, приват открой ))
<kostanakis> test
<ubuntuhelp> kostanakis, Failed!
<kostanakis> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kostanakis, Failed!
<kostanakis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> kostanakis, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> а по жопе
<Kyshtynbai> Поцаны, а что, гпартед нету по оффтопик штоль? А чем же мне кусок дыска отрезать... флешки нету лишней, загрузиццо не с чего ею...
<NoOova_> Господа в Libreoffice едет меню
<NoOova_> в "файл" все нормаьно
<NoOova_> в Edit - чуть чу ть сдвинуто
<NoOova_> под конец менюшки вообще  ничего не видно
<baronos> [Raiden] тут?
<baronos> [Raiden] дай ссылку про еврейскую польскуюю фамилюю и имя с улицей
<aleksei`> опа, бубунту уже телефоны клепать собирается ))
<Scrimmer> проснулся
<aleksei`> на сайт зашёл ((
<aleksei`> в русской версии нету ведь инфы
<[Raiden]> baronos: Привет )
<[Raiden]> Сча если найду.
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftrqO-jkMpE
<[Raiden]> Каноникал сама регионами не занимается. русская версия сайта - это местная поделка. Просто признанная ка кофициальная
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: такие дела.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], да, дела ...
<[Raiden]> Мне думается единсвенный проект который поддерживает сам несколько ресурсов на разных языках - это opensuse
<[Raiden]> Но могу ошибаться
<Scrimmer> кайф)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/09/eightcore/
<Scrimmer> райден привет)
<Scrimmer> вот так
<D4rkMist> djn nfr ,sdftn//
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RO7QbCqFY7Y
<[Raiden]> Конкурент для ktouch http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Typoo?content=156306
<andrex> очередная клавиатурная ломалка
<[Raiden]> Мне кстати на них не везет, вторую черную купил и слезает краска снова )
<[Raiden]> первая была митсуми милениум, а сча genius kb320e - в общем знайте что их черные варианты облезают.
<[Raiden]> Следущую дорогую буду брать, игровую или что-то от логитек
<andrex> железную бери)
<andrex> с лазерной гравировкой)
<[Raiden]> )
<D4rkMist> логитек купил- 1 раз
<D4rkMist>  нариканий нет
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже была, лет 6 , поменял т.к. уже кнопки блестели и сильно шатались )
<[Raiden]> ещё понравилась одна ножничная от btc , но они от мусора мрут быстро. И ощущается что китай.
<Sergey_IT> а что вы клавиатурами делаете?
<andrex> молотком печатаем
<[Raiden]> У меня был случай когда я за 1 день у бил две клавы.
<andrex> застрелил?
<[Raiden]> На 1 вылил чай. Позвонил другану и он мне дас запасную. У него была старая механическая клава и сбоку начем-то был сделан вырез через который от моей руки прошел заряд статики.
<[Raiden]> дал*
<[Raiden]> Неудобно было до жути )
<[Raiden]> раритет пожог
<[Raiden]> там под каждой клавишей отдельаня кнопка, не мембрана была. Сча такие сотню стоят или дороже $
<balahonow> подмогните люди добрые с ком портом и вайном
<andrex> ща консилиум телепатов соберём и помогем)
<balahonow> надобно прогу вин с шнурком ком усб подружить
<balahonow> виндовая прога ноут усб , на  выходе сом, в папке dev шнурок появляется
<draive> символьную ссылку в папку вайна добавь
<balahonow> lsusb вывод Bus 005 Device 10
<balahonow> f а как , помню пытался но на 9.10 не получилось , сейчас на 12.04 хочу попробывать
<balahonow> в смысле ссылку делал но не дало ефекта
<draive> ln -s /dev/*** /home/username/.wine/
<draive> помойму
<balahonow> нет такого файла каталога
<balahonow> делал sudo
<draive> у тебя нет папки .wine?
<balahonow> tcnm
<balahonow> есть
<balahonow> вроде получилось , ссылка есть
<UNIm95> Народ вопрос совсем не по теме. как вычислить синус угла не прибегая к калькулятору и таблицам брадиса? интересуют методы вычисления
<balahonow> ссылка то есть но испорченая
<[Raiden]> Ну... Твоё условие не запрещает использовать гугл.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: гугл предлагает реализацию в ЯП. мне нужно в математике
<[Raiden]> т.е. тебе решение надо расписать
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> это никак не поможет? http://probno.ru/v6-trigonometriya-nuzhnye-poleznosti/
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: надо найти sin(36°)
<UNIm95> причем ответ я знаю. но надо между ответом и условием кусок приличный впихнуть =)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я не знаю. Вот видеоурок по синусам :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YwC4tVCD_Co
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:спс
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ну и голос
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тут попалось http://goo.gl/N37A4
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: Ладно забей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Понятно. Вникать значит не хочешь )
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: Нет там базовое рассказано. а мне надо непосредственное вычисление
<[Raiden]> сходи на другие русские каналы )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-10
<draive> HL2 устанавливается))) года два назад вайн был даже установка не запускалась холвы2,  приятно видеть что разрабы не забивают на свои детища =)
<baronos> Нафиг вайн
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как можно проверить, необходима ли системе перезагрузка или нет?
<nicloay> как в ифе проверить, вернулся 0 или нет, только через $? или есть другие варианты. хочу в крон запихать такое условие if[ $(mountpoint /mnt/dddd &>/dev/null) ] вот только не знаю пока как проверить на 0
<nicloay> вобщем можно ли вот это if [ $(mountpoint /mnt/diskstation/ &>/dev/null;echo $?) -eq 0 ];then echo "good"; else echo "bad";fi более нормально записать или и так сойдет ?
<nicloay> блин.. я туплю.. вот так проще . mountpoint /mnt/diskstation||echo "not mounted blablabla"
<jlewka> nicloay, if команда ; then ... else ... fi
<jlewka> в случае успешного завершения просто выполниться первое условие, в случае не удачи второе
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/165231/ *фейспалм*
<nicloay> jlewka: да я уже написал, что с || гораздо изящнее
<jlewka> http://www.ridus.ru/news/61713/ вставляет...
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как можно проверить, необходима ли системе перезагрузка или нет?
<nicloay> ктонить использует svn или git или еще что для конфигов?, как вы это делаете ? чекаут в спец дирикторию и потом симлинки, или комит всего с самого рута, игнорируя какие то дириктории ?
<jlewka> как разберешься расскажи мне :)
<jlewka> а то я вот думаю, как лучше эт сделать :)
<nicloay> вобще я думаю надо это как то в связке с cheff попробовать сделать, ибо под каждый сервер даже отдельный проект держать как то не то, плюс как шарить конфиги между ними.. поэтому так в лоб просто использовать svn, кажется ужас как не красивым.
<jlewka> nicloay, вот, и я нечего лучшем scp раз в день и не придумал(
<Scrimmer> хы, лол
<Scrimmer> у меня через улицу в одном из огородов нашли фугасную бомбу О_О
<Scrimmer> ФАБ-250, закрыли почти весь севастополь
<jlewka> иптыть, с вов оставшуюся наверное еще?
<Scrimmer> угу
<Scrimmer> щас дядяька пришел, сказал что наверн эвакуация будет
<draive> всего севастополя
<Scrimmer> хз
<Scrimmer> но мой дом заденет )
<jlewka> взрывать будут?)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<nicloay> jlewka: ну я проще придумал, я теперь храню в локальном гите, но когда нужно деплоить на сервер использую что то типа такого http://paste.org.ru/?xsn6vu и для отладки и чтоб быть увереным что в одном месте правлю
<nicloay> и все кодю в intellij idea (в смысле на баш)
<Scrimmer> jlewka, не, в музей в центр города везут, чо ты
<draive> в москву вести надо.. в кремль.. и уронить там
<nicloay> яб помог :)
<Scrimmer> кайф
<draive> бабахнуло?
<nicloay> до москвы дотянуло :) ?
<draive> молчит значит бабахнуло
<Scrimmer> посоны
<Scrimmer> тут такое творицо
<nicloay> какое ?
<Scrimmer> а никакое (
<draive> кантузия
<Scrimmer> пасаны где я,
<nicloay> в бане :) ?
<Scrimmer> ты хто
<draive> +v?)
<nicloay> а есть кто rundeck или cheff пользовался ? как вам оно ?
<Scrimmer> тишинааа
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<kostanakis> и мьортвые с косами кругом...
<skai-falkorr> baronos: сча буду ставить венду на рабочий ноуть и ставить туда стимушку
<baronos> skai-falkorr хыхы, круто. Все, прибрал ноут? :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr а я опять с мегафоном :)
<skai-falkorr> ну не прибрал:)но пользую как свой
<Denver79> зашёл по ssh на удалённую убунту - как там стартануть на том компе раб стол юзера с зашифрованным хомяком?
<skai-falkorr> запустить лайтдм и войти
<skai-falkorr> ток проброс иксов по ссш надо
<Denver79> команду плиииз :)
<Denver79> иксы пробрасываются - проги отсюда запускаю )
<skai-falkorr> ну попробуй sudo service lightdm start
<Romul> всем привет
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: у нас в деревне как то на одном доме фундамент облупился..ну, облупился и ладно.. Пока не прошелся человек, который присмотрелся что там под фундаментом
<Romul> и
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: оказалось все просто и банально.. во время ВОВ одна из бомб упала, но не взорвалась. Один очень разумный человек взял, прикопал ее и на ее основе сделал себе фундамент для дома
<Romul> весело
<vladgobelen> и она больше 40-50 лет неплохо так держалась
<vladgobelen> дом снесли, а тем кто там жил новый отстроили уже кирпичный..
<Romul> зачем было сносить. просто маленький бух
<vladgobelen> а дома соседние?
<vladgobelen> там все эвакуировали
<Scrimmer> vladgobelen, у нас тут тоже год назад нашел у себя бомбу, ну начал ее пилить, думал на металл сдать
<vladgobelen> да такие каждый год находятся
<Scrimmer> а там бомба была огромная просто,
<vladgobelen> то гранату, то бомбу пилят
<vladgobelen> на металл..
<vladgobelen> везет не всем
<Scrimmer> потом на пляже нашли бомбу
<Scrimmer> ну точнее не на пляже, а в воде
<Scrimmer> взорвали, я рядом был, благо знакомый там работал, воды столько поднялось
<vladgobelen> в воде они красиво взрываются)
<baronos> в космосе хочу поглядеть как взрываются
<vladgobelen> не особо интересно
<vladgobelen> кислорода нет, помех нет, взрывной волны не будет
<Scrimmer> а зря
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: когда я в ТОВМИ учился, мы на шлюпках частенько наблюдали морские взрывы.. красота
<Scrimmer> да, мне тоже понравилось
<Scrimmer> на компутере даже дето видео есть
<SergeyIT> а рыб не жалко?
<Scrimmer> не-а
<Scrimmer> а тебе?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: да какие там рыбы то.. промышленный порт. Подохло все давно.
<vladgobelen> да и не такие масштабные взрывы. Много не заденет
<Scrimmer> у нас открытое море было
<vladgobelen> открытое. Но порт дает о себе знать
<vladgobelen> грязное это дело
<vladgobelen> а в 85 в 35км от города еще и полноценный ядерный взрыв был.. хех подводная лодка
<Scrimmer> у нас в городе впервые за эту зиму вчера -5 было
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: мы с вами на одной широте почти находимся)
<Scrimmer> и снег выпал, все круто конечно, но вчера при мне мужик упал руку сломал мощненько, девушек нападало
<Scrimmer> снег подтаял а потом замерз резко, вся дорога из льда
<Scrimmer> всмысле?
<vladgobelen> но у нас от -15 до -35
<Scrimmer> ну у нас примерно так же
<Scrimmer> +- пару градусов :D
<SergeyIT> опять меряетесь?
<Scrimmer> не ну че ты в самом деле ?
<vladgobelen> вспоминаем
<Scrimmer> вечно он так...
<SergeyIT> а у нас всегда 60 ° ... с.ш.
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: хм.. хотя я скорее всего по широтам ошибся.. у нас субтропики
<vladgobelen> 43°07′00″ с. ш.
<SergeyIT> это значит Владивосток
<vladgobelen> в точку
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: но я везунчик
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: я сначала родился в 200км от одной ядерной катастрофы, потом переехал за пол Земли к другой
<SergeyIT> но вот насчет субтропиков сомнительно (хотя официально это так)
<vladgobelen> хочешь к вам приеду?
<SergeyIT> у нас болото (
<vladgobelen> а будет еще и светиться по ночам
<SergeyIT> летом и так светло
<SergeyIT> я, кстати, клюкву на болоте собираю недалеко от аэс
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: ну вот.. рядом со мной две уже взорвались.. в разных частях света
<vladgobelen> я появляюсь и взрываются
<Denver79>  skai-falkorr: start: Job is already running: lightdm  ((
<kostanakis> вот поставил я себе хубунту на комп, и сразу делать нечего стало...
<kostanakis> так что всем здравствуйте.
<kostanakis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> kostanakis, Есть контакт.
<baronos> поставь убунту и привыкай)
<Denver79> не догоню как в окно lightdm из строки по ssh попасть :(
<artus> никак
<kostanakis> так это ж и есть убутня, только с XFCE, для старого компа самое то.
<Ayct> Естькто живой?
<kostanakis> есть.
<kostanakis> а тебе для каких целей?
<Ayct> Круть. Как юнити оживлять? Поставил гном шелл, а юнити теперь не поднимается:-(
<artus> эт фигня, к утру комп задымитцо и почернеет
<Ayct> Столовых
<kostanakis> http://pingvinus.ru/answers/1160
<Ayct> Кто практиковал смену кодировки текста с утф на ср1251? Iconv говорит, что не умеет....
<Ayct> Гугл не помогает
<kostanakis> тебе просто определенный текст перекодировать или как?
<kostanakis> >< что-то мозг закипает
<Ayct> Да, текстовый файл, просто телефон не понимает его.
 * Ayct Поливает konstanakis 
<Ayct> Гном шелл летает.
<Ayct> А скринсейверы - великая вещь! Особенно показывающий бсод
<SergeyIT> а что они нынче сохраняют?
<kostanakis> для кириллицы вот http://2cyr.com/decode/?lang=ru
<Ayct> Япономоммномопномопномопномопном
<Ayct> Ой
<Ayct> Т9 лагает
<kostanakis> ты взорвал мне мозг
 * Ayct аккуратно собрал мозг и положил на место. 
<SergeyIT> Ayct, а что iconv --list говорит?
<Ayct> Много чего, но iconv -f utf-8 -t cp-1251 1.txt
<Ayct> Пишет, чточего-то не хватает
<kostanakis> iconv --list: Something is absent. But I don't actually know what. So I can't work. Good Luck.
<SergeyIT> а в списке utf-8  и  cp-1251 есть? (с точностью до бита)
<SergeyIT> kostanakis, ты его сломал!
<Ayct> Дает ошибку
<artus> мутаген поставь
<Denver79> после установки с нуля 12,04 но со старым шифрованым хомяком постоянно просит примонтировать хомяка ecryptfs-mount-private Подозреваю логин или пароль на новой оси не тот ставили при установке. как вылечить?
<artus> никак , шафрование на то и шифрование чтоб не лечилось если пас левый
<artus> Denver79, увидел у соседа сейф, не открывается, как лечить?
<[Raiden]> Да может и лечится
<SergeyIT> сейф - легко )
<[Raiden]> Если сейф с паролем, то можно открыть используя соседа и утюг
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> SergeyIT, ну трудозатраты теже )) зависит от сейфа )
<Denver79> ну просто теперь приходиться эту секретную фразу всегда вбивать из консоли контрл-альт-ф1 :)
<artus> ну норм, секурно же
<Denver79> там просто бук девочки :) её это уже кумарит )
<SergeyIT> Denver79, расшифруй хомяк
<artus> ну а нафига шифровалась? )) пусть пожинает прелести паранои
<artus> SergeyIT, так не интересно же
<Denver79> надо сделать чтоб опять сам расшифровывал при вводе логина-пароля ) и шифр ей нужен :)
<[Raiden]> Ну да, на худой конец можно расшифровать и снова зашифровать
<[Raiden]> Ваще вы упустили тот момент, что если где-то лежит неправильынй пароль, его можно поменять на правильынй
<Denver79> вооот )) наверно теплей
<Denver79> как? :)
<Denver79> в гугле ща утону и ваще сломаю ))
<artus> Denver79, ты утони сначала лодырь ты этакий
<[Raiden]> Denver79: вбей в гугл: ubuntu ecryptfs change password
<artus> тяжело чтоль в вике про шифрование бунты почитать?
<[Raiden]> Полно текста
<Ayct> И снова тишина..
<[Raiden]> В настоящее время у проекта systemd имеется 15 разработчиков с правом коммита. Среди коммитеров присутствуют представители сообщества, участники проектов Debian и Arch Linux, представители Red Hat и даже один разработчик из компании Canonical.
<Denver79>  [Raiden]:  :) оно? http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/how-to-change-ecryptfs-home-cripted-filesystem-password-on-ubuntu-and-get-your-files-back/
<[Raiden]> возможно да. Я не пробовал.
<[Raiden]> Похоже )
<Denver79> я не в дрын в английском ))) а гугл перевод... ))
<[Raiden]> учи потихоньку. Помогает
<Ayct> Очень
<[Raiden]> мой английский очень плохой. Но даже частичные знания спасают )
<kostanakis> воистину
<[Raiden]> Мне попадались книги с текстом на обоих языка через строку и ещё сериалы с субтитрами - неплохо помогает повысить понимание )
<Ayct> А у меня приличный, но лень все губит.
<Ayct> Сабы вещь!
<kostanakis> Метод Франка все никак не попробую
<Ayct> О_о что за метод?
<kostanakis> В книге на языке оригинала в скобках указывается перевод слова
<SergeyIT> Ayct, iconv -f UTF-8 -t CP1251 -o c.txt u.txt  нормально работает
<artus> cat zzz |iconv -cf utf8   -t cp1251 > xxx  тож нормально работает)
<Ayct> Спасибо, я напартачил с ххнифияни
<[Raiden]> enca есть ещё, с автодетектом
<SergeyIT> с чем?
<Ayct> Функциями*
<Ayct> Все т9 гимнас
<Ayct> Виноват*
<[Raiden]> ещё можно на ту же убунту заходить. Почитать что буржуи ломают и как чинят ) Или даже поучавствовать ) Тоже помогает
<[Raiden]> т9 неудобная фигня. свайп рулит ) Хотя бы тем что там можно настроить подставлять результаты в строку или тольк опказать.
<Ayct> Ага, притопать, сломать и смотреть, как чинят, попутно уча язык:-)
<Ayct> Извини, у меня свайпа нет, ибо телефону 5 лет, да и он на клавишах.,.
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно.
<[Raiden]> Извиняю ))
<[Raiden]> А я недавно переехал. У меня где-то с августа тач.
<Ayct> Как?
<[Raiden]> Путем покупки )
<Ayct> Может мне убунту поставить сюда?
<Ayct> Хотя...
<Ayct> Проц вроде 66МГц
<kostanakis> ставь миникс
<Ayct> И чем прошлагую?
<Ayct> Проши вать?
<SergeyIT> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/5/6/2/a/8ee083900de670b23f47370b6d3.jpg
<Ayct> Убунту. Это как ятелефон покупать, только круче
<Ayct> Прикольно
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/6/d/f/2/d16d6e34c7165f6d176efa68c65.jpg
 * Ayct едет в трамвае 
<vladgobelen> да это же днс
<Ayct> Где?
<vladgobelen> на демотиваторе
<Ayct> Ладно, моя остановка
<Ayct> Всем пока.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ_85M9ZM0-LMUyC9wz57Eldj7LjnCNyMweBo2WZu-ufFKAhQnu вон он
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> это что же за кофе они там пьют
<lightdiver> о..линукс от майкрософт наконец официально раздают
<kostanakis> что там про люникс от M$?
<[Raiden]> глушилка для бпла http://twower.livejournal.com/857663.html?thread=43937343
<andrex> от мс тока то что их месежэер умер и они просят всех прайти на скайп)
<andrex> д*
<SergeyIT> типа - на поминки?
<andrex> а мне пофиг, я его не юзал)
<Denver79> открываю по удалёнке ssh -XC user@ip firefox браузер - по 15 минут отрисовывает любое движение :( почему? в наутилусе фотки и то быстрей тяжёлые открываются
<vladgobelen> Denver79: Ага.. узнаешь баг это или так и должно быть - расскажи
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35801
<Scrimmer> http://www.kianews.com.ua/images/imagecache/novosti_image_big/novosti/2013/01/10/bombaaa.jpeg бомба
<Scrimmer> которую нашли у нас
<[Raiden]> Под Зубцовым в сторону Ржева такого железа много. примерно 200-300км от МСК
<[Raiden]> а гильз вообще дофига
<[Raiden]> хоть и прошло уже лет 80
<only_you> http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35801
<[Raiden]> сча флудану фотками
<Scrimmer> онли_ю, ты опоздал
<Scrimmer> райден ужо постил
<Scrimmer> не хорошо, ой как не хорошо
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833465_3749908_843bc0c68c.jpeg , http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833406_1330868_4f052af3c7.jpeg , http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833431_8379127_2154a87872.jpeg
<[Raiden]> эхо войны
<[Raiden]> фоткал я )
<Scrimmer> ну у меня в огороде тоже дофига патронов батя нашел
<artus> тякс, а никто не напомнит как штатными средствами в иксы флудануть окошко с текстом?
<Scrimmer> даже гранату находил
<Scrimmer> на палке такую
<Scrimmer> и 15 кг свинца нашел :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833598_7205964_57275c1142.jpeg, http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833587_2852988_4b3369c10c.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833671_1661113_e71588ec94.jpeg
<[Raiden]> МНого ещё минометных мин без сердечников. Видимо  после войны разминировали и выкидывали.
<[Raiden]> в первом линке запятую уберите в конце
<[Raiden]> Ещё могу сказать что пистолетыне гильзы от автоматов редко попадаются. В основнмо карабинные
<[Raiden]> На этом исторический флуд окончен )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833949_1105418_5e8597ee52.jpeg , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0110/h_1357833961_9102300_14af948e0c.jpeg
<[Raiden]> последние
<Nasya> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nasya, Ну понг, и что?
<Nastya> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya, Fail!
<Nastya> ubuntuhelp: шутник
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/PhotoKit?content=156384
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Quimup?content=68374
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты пробовал их?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Scrimmer> тагези превед
<skai-falkorr> artus: кекеке
<artus> skai-falkorr, кеке
<skai-falkorr> тф2 прекрасно работает и не тормозит на рабочем ноуте
<[sonuva]> пора спать
<lightdiver> а чему там тормозить то...
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> Скучноватый день
<Scrimmer> и не говори
<shenmue> ну я от скуки тут андройд запустил
<shenmue> потыкал и интерес пропал... больше рассказывать нечего
<[Raiden]> А будильник который я постил никто не пробовал ) Меня реально будит )
<shenmue> буддисты которые?
<[Raiden]> не, сек
<shenmue> да я без работы щас
<shenmue> так что мне не надо
<[Raiden]> ну всеравно повторюсь )
<shenmue> стой
<shenmue> щас ребутнусь
<[Raiden]> в общем сначала птички, потом жум довольно резкий, а потом надо решить 3 простеньких примера типа + или минус число что бы отключить
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=399742&st=60
<[Raiden]> Эх
<[Raiden]> потом ему постану )
<[Raiden]> shenmue:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=399742&st=60
<NoOova_> !пинг
<NoOova_> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Scrimmer> как он пинг проверяет ?
<Scrimmer> или чей он пишет ?
<shenmue> мой
<Scrimmer> твой бот чтоли ? )
<shenmue> да
<Scrimmer> кстати, а кто владелец канала ?
<Scrimmer> и сайта?
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> и я
<artus> shenmue, дай бота погонять
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Scrimmer> да, дай погонять
<shenmue> artus бери =)
<Scrimmer> artus, wtt на сайт :D
<artus> пасяяяб :D
<shenmue> пароль аморданетреснеть в англ раскладке
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/b/6/6/3/8d62dbc85d1f4c75a116d4d8556.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/6/8/7/9/c9b63e1fdded7d1ec2fce7a4ad5.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/5/5/4/1/96478d6f772fb3d55efa54744a9.jpg
<Scrimmer> райден разошелся
<Scrimmer> я вот щас дочитываю Хоббита
<Scrimmer> ну мне вот интересно, как они еще 2 фильма снимут по тому, что осталось...
<[Raiden]> Да можно из 2 страниц 2 часофой фильм снять при желании
<Sergey_IT> типа 17 мгновений весны
<Scrimmer> даже не знаю что это
<[Raiden]> Можно из вразы: Васечкин шел на работу замутить целый фильм.
<[Raiden]> проснулся, умылся, сготовил поесть, радио послушал поел, встретил кого-нить на улице...
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> ну, можно
<Scrimmer> просто это уже не так интересно
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], artus, покеда
<[Raiden]> бб
<artus> агай
<Scrimmer> а ты че, в тф рубишься ?
<artus> не, думаю не откопать ли мыш и не прикрутить ли еще один курсор
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> кстати, завтра, если поиск серверов будет норм пахать
<Scrimmer> погемкаем?
<artus> очень даже может быть
<Scrimmer> только ты искать будешь :D
<artus> разберемся
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-11
<[Raiden]> http://i.juick.com/photos-1024/994649.jpg
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<baronos> andrex тут?
<Scrimmer> интересно, а когда начнуться продажи Ubuntu Phone OS ?
<vladgobelen> 2014
<vladgobelen> минимум
<artus> утра
<baronos> enhf
<baronos> тра
<andrex> baronos, чегой тебе?
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_3/1357886609_1848545354.gif
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_3/1357884122_1037385663.gif
<baronos> andrex та решил спросить, слыхал ченить про оспаривание штрафов которые по почте приходят. просто на фото там черное пятно и машины не видно так же как и номера. рпосто до сестры дозвонится не могу спросить че да как.
<artus> baronos, ну дык и оспариваеш на основании что ты не ты и тя там вааще небыло, а на картинке неизвесно кто
<artus> baronos, темпаче ни номера не видно, ни машинки
<andrex> baronos, артус прав
<andrex> обычно в таких ситуациях так и делают
<artus> но те главное в 10 дней уложитцо))  или оплатить штраф если не успел и через суд требовать вернуть бабло
<Scrimmer> andrex, artus, доров
<baronos> ок)
<artus> дароф
<andrex> Scrimmer, прив
<artus> baronos, но лучше успеть в 10 дней ))
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как можно проверить требуется ли перезагрузке системе?
<ayct> Ура! я собрал warzone2100!!! она даже работает!
<ayct> артус
<SergeyIT> jlewka, нажать ресет и вопрос автоматом снимется
<jlewka> ))))))
<stasdizzi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ayct> Сергей, у мну наоборот, с каждым ребутом все больше  вопросов
<SergeyIT> ayct, это от рук, а не от ребутов
<ayct> Но связано с ребутами)) 2 дня апа - все хорошо, но как ребут - то compiz не поднимается, то unity=(
<SergeyIT> ayct, выдери кнопку ребут, проблем-то...
<ayct> А с гном шеллом все хорошо - там, если что компиз вручную неплохо запускантся....
<Scrimmer> артус, приват
<Scrimmer> artus, пыщь
 * ayct пытается отодрать програмную клвишу
<ayct> не, никак((
<artus> ayct, извращенец
<ayct> Я? что я? что посоветовали, то и делаю
 * ayct показывает пальцем на SergeyI
<SergeyIT> ayct, а голова на что? Такие кнопки только молотком взять можно
<ayct> ;(|)83
<jlewka> всего то  whereis shutdown | xargs echo >
<ayct> Программного молотка нет, а аккум имеет свойство разряжаться.... Правда, я на все забиваю и сижу в вк через консоль))
<ayct> когда юнити не прогрузилсо
<jlewka> эм... а что за консольны браузер поддерживает флеш и яву ?
<SergeyIT>  ayct, вместо вк, лучше бы проблему с юнити решил
<ayct> зачем? мне не важно, как информцию получать: с картинками и флешем, или голый текст...
<lightdiver> ayct: тогда переходи на фреймбуфер
<ayct> Это что есть такое
<jlewka> обустроишь консоль по красививше, и фильм в консоли смотреть будешь)
<ayct> это программа - максимум))
<ayct> по крайней мере народ будет офигевать))
<vladgobelen> jlewka: фильмы в консоли это не проблема - мплеер тот же
<vladgobelen> да и вообще для фреймбуфера все что нужно есть
<ayct> дааа?
<ayct> момент
<vladgobelen> да и браузер с картинками - тот же линкс
<jlewka> vladgobelen, ну ток, mplayer его кок раз и юзает же?
<vladgobelen> jlewka: влц
<jlewka> картинки да, а вот со скриптами не все так просто, не везде регистрацию даже пройти выйдет...
<jlewka> vladgobelen, ну так по идее они все и юзают framebuffer ?
<Scrimmer> что тут происходит
<Scrimmer> так так
<vladgobelen> jlewka: в линкс есть ява-скрипт
<vladgobelen> jlewka: а юзают они то, с чем соберешь
<jlewka> хм.. даже vdpau можно подключить? запуск X сервера не нужен будет?
<vladgobelen> ну или елинкс
<vladgobelen> jlewka: http://ompldr.org/vaDEzeg
<vladgobelen> вон смотри состав
<vladgobelen> там тебе и ява и мышь
<vladgobelen> и даже битторрент
<jlewka> да.. но полноценной рабы сейчас уже вряд ли полчишь
<vladgobelen> а что по твоему полноценная работа?
<jlewka> зайти на какую нить muzebra музыку послушать
<vladgobelen> ну так скачай и слушай
<vladgobelen> минимализм ведь
<vladgobelen> зато иксов не будет
<jlewka> куча сайтов сделаны так что без последнего флеша даже по вкладкам не пройдешь...
<jlewka> ну минимализм для повседневной работы не нужен)
<vladgobelen> ну так не ходи на такие сайты
<vladgobelen> я с такими не сталкивался, хотя флэш не ставил года этак с 201-
<vladgobelen> 2010*
<vladgobelen> для повседневной работы хватит и минимализма на самом деле.. а вот для удобств и комфорта нужны рюшечки
<ayct> а так же свистелки и перделки
<vladgobelen> ayct: ставь иксы и будут тебе свистелки)
<vladgobelen> а так, в фреймбуфере даже графику можно обрабатывать..
<ayct> дык я щас под иксами)) началось с того, что не надо перезагружаться))
<vladgobelen> разве что кадов нету.. хотя я не особо искал
<vladgobelen> ayct: на самом деле можно даже ядро без ребута менять
 * ayct под иксами, но смеётся
<jlewka> кадов?
<ayct> маткд
<ayct> окад
<|rapidsp|> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<vladgobelen> либракад, qcad итд дада..
<|rapidsp|> стоит проприетарный драйвер ставить?
<ayct> еще_что-нибудькад.
<ayct> а это на чем такое
 * ayct брезгливо морщится
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, забыл? Работает - не трогай
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: хочу! :)
<ayct> Главное Правило))
<|rapidsp|> да подтормаживает чота
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, тогда ставь - потом расскажешь
<ayct> готовь диск с убунтой, и делай че хочешь
<vladgobelen> подтормаживает говоришь?) ну вот и повод перейти на фреймбуфер)
<|rapidsp|> не ругайся
<ayct> у мну intel gma 950 series, не тормозить совершенно!(под елинксом)
<|rapidsp|> а я не знаю какая у меня
<|rapidsp|> тупо интел :)
<ayct> а че за бук-то?
<|rapidsp|> а как назывется программулина, которая проп дрова ставит?
<vladgobelen> ayct: ух ты.. а ты знал что даже Qt может работать без иксов?
<|rapidsp|> ayct: не бук, дескто обычный
<|rapidsp|> *п
<ayct> Влад, подозревал... рапид, где ты его откопал?
<|rapidsp|> смысле?
<ayct> это либо десктоп за 8-9к, либо что-то старое Х_х
<ayct> ща затестим mplayer
<vladgobelen> ayct: возможно просто графика с процессором)
<|rapidsp|> ну оценивать комп по видеокарте... это да :)
<|rapidsp|> встроенная видео, че такого
<ayct> да ниче, просто все, что дороже 10 к имеет внешнюю))
<lightdiver> |rapidsp|: у интела очень очень паганые драйвера.. так что ставь то, что будет лучше работать.. тут ситуация почти как с ати
<ayct> о да...
<ayct> я open suse 12.11 дровами убил))
<|rapidsp|> lightdiver: ну это я слышал, потому и спрашиваю :)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/tag/intel-corporation-4-series-chipset-integrated-graphics-controller/
<lightdiver> |rapidsp|: опенсорсовые в любом случае хуже будут.. это только в ати они бывают лучше, да и то потому что проприетарные на многие модели уже не существуют
<|rapidsp|> i810
<|rapidsp|> lightdiver: а как называется ГУИ, которая дрова ставит?
<lightdiver> не представляю
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, а система что предлагает?
<[Raiden]> jockey-gtk  \ -kde
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: ничего
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: точн
<baronos> в 12.10в другом месте
<|rapidsp|> а у меня тут пока 10.04 :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35810
<ayct> mplayer офигенный)) фиг кто догадается о нем)
<lightdiver> а что он нем догадываться то?)
<|rapidsp|> хм... jockey ничего не находит... ну фик с ним :)
<lightdiver> ayct: я для него даже пультик писал на пхп+с
<lightdiver> ayct: управлял через телефон фильмами
<|rapidsp|> в vlc такое есть
<lightdiver> в влц чере лирк
<jlewka> ayct, только через него и смотрю аниме)
<lightdiver> |rapidsp|: тобишь инфракрасный порт нужен
<lightdiver> а я через браузер управление делал
<|rapidsp|> lightdiver: не, через вифи с андроида
<lightdiver> |rapidsp|: у меня универсально было.. апач с пхп и простейшим интерфейсом: тыкаешь кнопку, в файл записывается информация. программа в 3-5 строк на си считывает файл, выполняет команду и стирает строку
<lightdiver> с любого браузера заходи и управляй плеером)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, а сколько фпс glxgears дает?
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: так надо теперь вспоминать пакет, который его содержит ... :)
<lightdiver> |rapidsp|: собственно можно даже текстовое поле добавить и вводить произвольную команду.. только защита нужна, а мне лениво.. ну и будет поное универсальное управление компом
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, запусти - сам скажет
<|rapidsp|> дада
<jlewka> glxgears вроде как писькомерка которое ничего не показывает... как читал
<|rapidsp|> ну кое-что она показывает так
<|rapidsp|> 2078 frames in 5.0 seconds как бы намекает ))
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, у меня столько нвидиа 6200 дает, а ати х1300 дает 3000
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, на свободных дровах
<rapidsp> ну вот так вот
<|rapidsp|> jq
<|rapidsp|> ой
<ayct> 290-301 frames in 5.0
<ayct> жесть, видяха позапозапрошлого поколения...
<ayct> ток в героев гамать
<icapusta> Всем привет
<icapusta> 12.04 запущена в VMWare , на хосте есть принтер подключенный по USB , как подключить его в убунту , в виртуальной машине USB подключен и его видно при включении ВМ
<artus> icapusta, на оффсайте вари смотри как оно пробрасывается
<artus> и пробрасывается ли ) они ломают поддержку usb переодически
<icapusta> та все пробросилось , устроство видно в списке
<artus> ну тогда в бунте цупс , админка, добавляй
<icapusta> Я ламер в убунту , поэтому спрашиваю
<icapusta> ээх, при добавлении USB не видать , кажет только LPT или Сетевой принтер
<icapusta> Вот еще вопрос такой - никто с Сбербанк онлайн не сталкивался под убунтой ?
<artus> дык расшарь принтер в сеть
<artus> или чего, или где
<artus> ты его в убунте вообще видиш? lsusb на пасту показывай
<icapusta> я уже разобрался с принтером , там блин для проброса устройства надо было его еще и приконектить к ВМ
<artus> тынеповериш :D
<icapusta> )))
<[Raiden]> проброс юсб должен работать. А что делать потом - зависит от принтера. С моим например ничего не надо делать. Сразу пашет.
<icapusta> для моего мамонта надо еще проприетарщину качать
<baronos> artus надыбал проволоку медную, сделаю антенну и тогда ништяк будет :)
<artus> baronos, и пол года не прошло))
<baronos> artus гы, ну хоть так. самое главное, что инет надыбал нормуль :)
<artus> baronos, медь, 2.5 или 4ку , обычный ввг
<artus> baronos, чего у тя ща за инет?
<baronos> 4ка с холодильника :D, а инет от мегафона безлимит чудный :D
<SergeyIT> ayct, у тебя синхронизация с верт. разверткой включена
<artus> так, обвязку для станка дописал, ща сервак подшаманить и можно в игрушки поигратцо, ибо строить магазинку мне сегодня лень :D
<icapusta> А где это вы так далеко живете , что с инетом проблемы ?
<baronos> в\ россии
<icapusta> Даже в моей жопе мира перед новым годом 10 мбит появилось
<icapusta> цена правда не совсем адекватная
<ayct> 800 р/мес тоже есть, а за 340 р я и на 4-х посижу))
<ayct> да, телефон тоже фходит
<icapusta> 1500 - 10\20 мбит\с
<skai-falkorr> 574р - 50мегабит
<icapusta> Питер ?
<skai-falkorr> сибирь
<skai-falkorr> 200км до города
<icapusta> оО
<baronos> хмм
<icapusta> откуда дровишки ?
<skai-falkorr> транстелеком
<skai-falkorr> вот ток сча к нашему дому оптику подвели.
<artus> icapusta, слабак, меньше 400 рублев руских сотка синхронная :D
<skai-falkorr> а тут всего 16 квартир в доме, а пользователей интернета - вообще человека 4. из них качает только один. так что канал хороший будет.
<baronos> хад:)
<skai-falkorr> вот ток вчера заявочку оставил
<vladgobelen> icapusta: кстати да, если найдешь что - отпишись.. Про сбербанк
<icapusta> artus: ого)
<icapusta> artus: но у меня 10 халявные , так как принимал непосредственное участие в проведении интеренета в нашу точку мира
<artus> icapusta, а толку от 10 халявных? тут до 50 падает - уже напрягает :D
<SergeyIT> опять меряетесь?
<icapusta> vladgobelen: дак, что искать народи пишет в основном проблема с провайдером , если аутентификация через смс , то чаще всего на свистках 3джи все работает , а токены и с вин большой геморой
<vladgobelen> icapusta: этерсофт пробовал? или что там у них?
<vladgobelen> у них как организовано вообще?
<icapusta> vladgobelen: но у меня при авторизации с любой системы и любого браузера ошибка 401
<icapusta> vladgobelen: да хз как у них организовано , знаю , что не правильно ))))
<icapusta> vladgobelen: что за этерсофт ? Я про сбербанк онлайн , он у них через веб
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6302575_460s_v3.jpg
<skai-falkorr> тем временем в вин8
<vladgobelen> icapusta: хм.. странно. Там где-то в требованиях написано, что только с винды
<icapusta> skai-falkorr: merci за позитив в конце рабочего дня
<icapusta> vladgobelen: что написано понятно , но непонятно следующее - там при авторизации службы нужны от винды какие то особенные ? Ты же шагаешь через браузер , тем более , что firefox официально поддерживается , это в хелпе написано
<vladgobelen> icapusta: хм.. а может я с банком ошибся.. Завтра проверю
<icapusta> С банком ошибся ))))
<icapusta> Другой вопрос , что бразуер в мастдае и в убунту может отличатся , ибо при ошибке 401  в адресной строке написано следующее secury_check, то есть вполне возможно , что система СБОнлайн проверяет кто и с чего к ним заходит и при
<icapusta> несоответсвии пишет не**Й с убунты лезть
<artus> @kick думаем, потом еще думаем, а потом уже срем в чатик
<artus> @kick icapusta думаем, потом еще думаем, а потом уже срем в чатик
<icapusta> i am so sorry for my bad russian language
<vladgobelen> icapusta: ненене.. русский у тебя нормальный. Просто некоторые стесняются своего языка..
<vladgobelen> так что в некоторых местах стоит дважды думать что писать)
<artus> @voice vladgobelen
<ayct> блин, как автоматизировать вход на чат?
<artus> адекватные клиенты пользовать, а не недокомбайны
<ayct> эммм.... Xchat не то?
<ayct> я из под него сижу
<artus> ну дык там же гуй спрошной, лень по менюшкам поклацать? ))
<ayct> нема...
 * ayct курит ~/.xchat2/.xchat2.conf
<baronos> а команду добавить не судьба видать :D
<ayct> ну... её же надо куда засунуть?
<ayct> ща протестим...
<ayct> не туда...
<ayct>  а с фига ли винцо нынче 200 метров весит? 0_о
<artus> в кроне @reboot * * * * задает выполнение после ребута ?
<artus> хотя без звездавок
<[Raiden]> я считаю что планировщик не нужен если  надо выполнять при загрузке.
<skai-falkorr> rc.local жеж
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: оо.. ты даже не представляешь какие извращения можно провернуть с кроном
<[Raiden]> и ещё я не представляю зачем )
<vladgobelen> а почему нет? результат всеравно один
<artus> skai-falkorr, нима кцлокала )) извращенно закастомайзеная бубунта которая из себя представляет сторадж, и которая должна после ребута командовать на esxi5 чтоб пеечитал iscsi
<Denver79> в конфиге ssh сервера можно два порта поставить для коннекта?
<artus> зачем?
<Denver79> ну там дурацкий роутер с закрытой админкой )) и по dhcp ип то тот то этот ) .. вообщем надо если короче )
<Denver79> будет работать ? )
<Denver79> или тока 1 порт?
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> а причем тут ип и порт ?
<Scrimmer> де связь? :D
<tagezi> а он её уже прикрутил... связь :D
<Scrimmer> :D
<Denver79> ай )) долго писать )
<Denver79> дурацкий провайдер
<tagezi> ну, я пока не видел не дурацких провайдеров )
<tagezi> и потом, а вдруг нам окажеться долго отвечать? )))
<artus> Denver79, один
<Denver79> :-(
<artus> что значит роутер с закрыватой админкой , кокое нафиг закрытая админка на своем роутере
<lightdiver> Denver79: Можно фейковый порт поставить, а второй правильный
<rekcuFniarB> Denver79: man sshd_config, судя по нему, можно.
<lightdiver> хорошая фича у ссх, кстати.. пока на фейковый не постучишься, второй не заработает
<artus> настрой knock и буит ня )
<[Raiden]> новые провода http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/11/nanospool/
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а вот тут интересна цена и физические данные
<[Raiden]> кап строй же. лучше харьки - выше цена )  дешево производить - платишь 2 цены, дорого - три.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Но всёравно это хорошо )
<[Raiden]> кстати о капитализме, меня печалят цены на мобилки. Хотелось бы покупать нексус4 в РФ за 350$
<stasdizzi> ?????? ? ???? ?? ??? ???????? ????????????? ????? ?UTF-8 ?
<Scrimmer> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Scrimmer> какой я мощный
<rekcuFniarB> !koi8-r
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='koi8-r'
<stasdizzi> Scrimmer: заработало, спасибо
<Scrimmer> а че я сделал то ?
<stasdizzi> а чё хотел спросить забыл
<rekcuFniarB> Ты сделал !utf-8
<stasdizzi> аа про кодировку)))
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> а когда на сайт прикрутят веб интерфейс для ирки? )
<artus> tagezi, зачем ?
<tagezi> что бы народу нового заходило  больше
<tagezi> а с тех пор как убрали, как то мало стало, новеньких )
<artus> tagezi, кому надо и так зайдет ) а стадо неучей пусть интернетами учатцо пользоватцо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зато забаненых тоже мало
<tagezi>  artus: скучно же, а так во время сесии зайдёшь, посмотришь как т ысо скаем тут метлой всех разгоняешь и душе как-то легче )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты на сессии?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу, теперь да
<tagezi> до 25 числа
<tagezi> усли всё будет хорошо ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, студентов надо банить до конца сессии - пусть грызут гранит )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я и так тут молчу постоянно, уже даже не удобно становиться... пришёл - ушёл, ни сдрасте те ни досвидания
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/8/0/a/3/ad4d2d56f2303cafa5e8a01fc17.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: почему окна в qt не вылазят по центру когда програмишь в кде?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Какие окна?
<tagezi> диалоговые
<[Raiden]> У квина есть настройки размещения. Может поэтому?
<tagezi> в юнити даже не задумывался над этим, а тут уже 3 часа бьюсь
<tagezi> эм... сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> Я не программер. Это лучше на форумы
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что это как-то задается при кодинге. Если не задана позиция, тогда вм решит как разместить.
<[Raiden]> в эту сторону покопай.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: "мы в ответе за тех кого приручили" сам виноват, нефиг было пиарить )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я могу только помогать иногда )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я без притензий )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: при кодинге по умолчанию по центру, я спецом в документацию лазил... есть ещё возможность костялями.. но так влом, если честно
<[Raiden]> попробуй найти круг тех кто кодит ) на форуме есть раздел, на всяких линуксфорумах тоже. Ну или тут на фриноде если английский знаешь
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, в квине можно настроить.. только тогда будет всё вылазить по центру.. нужно гдето кодить
<[Raiden]> ага
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ставь юнити
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да ну, на пару дней, не хочу... да и доделал почти уже всё
<[Raiden]> вообще я не помню диалоги не по центру )
<tagezi> да я тоже.. видимо есть чисто кдешный примбамбас
<Sergey_IT> а я в кде не кодил (
<[Raiden]> хотя вот в квирке эбаут вылезает не по центру экрана, а по центру квиркиного окна
<tagezi> проверил, всё по центру всплывает, а у меня в проге как-то криво, хотя всё как обычно делаю
<tagezi> ну так и нужно по центру главного окна, а оно в левый верхний угол уползает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ещё не позно, ставь кде )
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> Ну если в квирке в кде ок, значит дело не в кде )
<[Raiden]> в дельфине тоже ок.
<[Raiden]> может ты классы окон перепутал или типа того
<tagezi> ну как сказать? в какойнибудь KAplication )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, класы окон не перепутаешь ))
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vaDE5Zg не за что
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: не в курсе что за "квин скрипты" появились?
<lightdiver> например: "Spans fullscreen video player over all attached screens to create a Video Wall"
<[Raiden]> не очень в курсе. Но во бщем можно переопределять через них действия вм
<[Raiden]> видео валл , это видео на несколько мониторов
<tagezi> lightdiver: это уже уюзано в доску, если ставить оптимальное, то всё криво появляеться, если по центру, то всё в центре появляется.. нужно действительно копать в сторону K библиотек
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: http://ompldr.org/vaDE5bA Вон в общих настройках квина
<lightdiver> ну так и ставь по центру
<[Raiden]> я знаю где
<lightdiver> о блин..так поиск есть. Забавно
<lightdiver> док виндов это что?)
<[Raiden]> а буковки s в заголовке квина не замечал?
<[Raiden]> на некоторых окнах появилась, в которых есть статусбар. например смплейер
<[Raiden]> и можно скрывать показывать по клику
<lightdiver> не видел
<lightdiver> у меня нету)
<[Raiden]> а может это фича qtcurve ) у меня оно сча, временно.
<[Raiden]> сча
<tagezi> lightdiver: если по центру выставить, то все окна в системе появляются по центру и их таскать приходиться
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0111/h_1357930640_3013813_1a56074de2.png
<[Raiden]> не , квин тут непричем. Если выбрать по центру, то это по центру экрана , а не приложения.
<lightdiver> у меня свои настройки квин..сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> криво пишете
<lightdiver> не..точно нету
<Sergey_IT> вообще то разумнее запоминать старое местоположение окна
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а на чем ты пишешь?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на qt4
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да ладно, сейчас саму прогу доклепаю, а потом если время останеться буду пилить... проверять её всёравно на винде будут, если будт )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а почему на винде? Там еще и qt нужен
<tagezi> ну, потому что с++ в универе на винде проходят
<tagezi> они до сих пор не в состоянии перейти на ubuntu, хотя вроде серваки у них все уже переведены
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с гуи?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну там сказано "создайте интерфейс" какой не сказано
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я нашел причину в жабере
<[Raiden]> [23:05:50] 0xd34df00d: lennier: не передали пэрента в конструктор диалогового окна.
<[Raiden]> [23:05:55] 0xd34df00d: Нужно передать пэрента.
<[Raiden]> [23:06:04] 0xd34df00d: Коим должно быть главное окно.
<[Raiden]> в общем садись 2
<tagezi> [Raiden]: трутуту... а полность это почитать можно?
<[Raiden]> А это всё что сказали. Ник чувака выше,  канал suse на jabber.ru
<tagezi> родитель передаёться от главного окна автоматически...
<tagezi> хотя нет.. пойду рыть
<lightdiver> эм
<lightdiver> дэдфуд?
<lightdiver> хех
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, по-дефолту обычно десктоп передается
<[Raiden]> все кутиводы в сборе.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я уже прочухал.. вот сколько уже програмлю, никогда не замечал такого, и вот... есть всётаки польза от высшего образования ))))
<Sergey_IT> а причем здесь вышка? Это как бы совсем другое
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: все-таки мир линукса невероятно маленький и тесный
<lightdiver> несколько известных ресурсов меньше 10, где можно встретить практически кого угодно
<shenmue> http://comixme.net/comixes/2860.jpg
<tagezi> Sergey_IT:  при том что заставляет делать то что не делал раньше )
<tagezi> раскопал я диалоговое окно )
<tagezi> теперь всё по середине
<tagezi> всем спасибо )
<lightdiver> а ты еще все параметры возможные окон посмотри
<lightdiver> там вообще шикарно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, любой ребенок что то делает впервые
<[Raiden]> человек всю жизнь что-то делает впервые
<tagezi> главное не останавливаться )
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> ололо
<tagezi> сам ты ололо
<Scrimmer> ты задел меня прям за живое (
<tagezi> )))
<Scrimmer> а может быть такое, что из-за манипуляций с хардом аля постоянная разметка диска + много разделов = замедление его работы ?
<Scrimmer> или что я наркоман несу ?
<tagezi> много это сколько? и что ты несёшь? )
<shenmue> может
<tagezi> от постоянно перечерчивания?
<shenmue> меня винда кстати этим бесит. свопит всё подряд. бесит ><
<tagezi> у меня свап последнее время вообще не трогается
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: а насколько замедение то?
<tagezi> на кде )) на винде не знаю.. я туда больше чем на 5 минут не захожу )
<Scrimmer> shenmue, в винде такое и заметил
<Scrimmer> стало под 100% грузить хард постоянно
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, за последние 3 дня раз 5-6 перечерчивал, + сеня
<lightdiver> а скорость то какая? и на какой фс?
<Scrimmer> http://f2.s.qip.ru/xdQJKACC.png вот такая разметка
<Scrimmer> скорость не могу сказать, просто все стало тормозить
<Scrimmer> файловая система ntfs, на ext4 не успел посмотреть
<lightdiver> понятно..тогда тормоза это нормально
<Scrimmer> до того момента, как я создал диск из свободного пространства - лагов не было
<Scrimmer> вот я и паникую
<lightdiver> нтфс сильно грузит систему
<tagezi> и правильно делаешь )
<tagezi> lightdiver: у меня вроде не грузит
<Scrimmer> дак не грузило раньше то
<tagezi> покране мере у жены вит не крутиться постоянно
<tagezi> Scrimmer: какрма... виндовс тебя не любит больше )
<tagezi> карма*
<Scrimmer> да я бы ушел с него, если б не svn клиенты
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, а может с диском проблема?
<Scrimmer> да я перед каждой установкой удалял его, и создавал раздел по новой
<Scrimmer> уц
<Denver79> какая строка в pidgin в accounts.xml отвечает за пункт в настройках: "сообщать время бездействия" ?
<Scrimmer> пиджин бяка
<Scrimmer> юзай джаббер
<lightdiver> чочочо?
<Scrimmer> чо почом
<lightdiver> машины бяка, юзай дороги?)
<andrex> лошка бяка юзай суп
<lightdiver> ))
<Scrimmer> :D
<artus> норкоомаааныыы :D
<Scrimmer> лолшто
<Scrimmer> +v artus
<Scrimmer> исчо пол часика и весь хард форматить, ололо
<andrex> mode +q Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> q?
<andrex> чтоб молча выкинуд хард и не плакаль
<Scrimmer> хстате превед
<andrex> уже было
<Scrimmer> у тя уже новый день
<Scrimmer> сколько у тя щас? 6 утра?
<andrex> угу
<Scrimmer> и ты дома?
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> и че те не спица то ?
<andrex> выспалсо)
<andrex> на работе xD
<Scrimmer> а ну тогдда норм
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_3/1357917591_213084421.jpg
<andrex> однокомнатная хата)
<Sergey_IT> квадропольная хата
<Scrimmer> залипнуть можно так
<andrex> зашел я домой хлопнул дверью и тудже меня придавило кроватью 0_o както так
<scrimmer> бу
<scrimmer> artus, ты знаешь, что нужно делать :)
<andrex> фи вебморду напялил)
<scrimmer> фуфуфу
<scrimmer> ну, потер я полностью хард
<scrimmer> вроде не все так плохо
<andrex> забанить тебя через глайн
<andrex> чтоле
<scrimmer> чйта?
<scrimmer> всеравно тишина, никого нету, вопросов нету
<andrex> до артуса домагаешсо)
<scrimmer> да у меня к нему вопрос был
<scrimmer> и он терь мой самый лутшый кореш
<scrimmer> ясна?
<Sergey_IT> scrimmer, это тебе кажется
<andrex> yes
<scrimmer> ох, тепеь так норм все работает
<scrimmer> ну прелесть же )
<scrimmer> кубунту жалко
<tagezi> заново поставишь
<Sergey_IT> потом опять форматнешь... романтика )
<andrex> лучше уж скрипт наколякать который будет форматить винт и заново оси ставить
<lightdiver> есть такой скрипт
<lightdiver> эникейшик называется
<andrex> я люблю велосипеды)
<scrimmer> а я сырки плавленные
<andrex> ну и молодец
<scrimmer> а знаешь что?
<scrimmer> вот так
<andrex> гг
<Scrimmer> а вот так
<lightdiver> http://habrahabr.ru/post/165501/
<Scrimmer> кстати, а есть кто, кто пользуется пиджином ?
<[Raiden]> Я бывает
<[Raiden]> но не дял irc
<Scrimmer> не было такого, что ctrl + a ctrl + c + v не работали ?
<[Raiden]> не могу сказать, не помню.
<[Raiden]> я тут в ктач 6 уроков прошел. Вроде быстрее стал печатать )
<[Raiden]> Не за 1 день
<shenmue> я и так быстро печатаю
<shenmue> 4 пальцами но вслепую
<Scrimmer> угу, куда еще быстрее
<shenmue> правда привык только к своей клаве=)
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а ты печатай правильно и будешь максимально быстро печатать даже не задумываясь
<lightdiver> и учиться тут нечему..пальцы просто сами должны все помнить на автомате
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, с ctrl проблем не было, а вот при дрег-дроп иногда падает
<[Raiden]> я некоторое время пользуюсь кутимом. Когда лазил во всех настройках - падало, а просто в работе врое ок. 0.3.1 дейлибилды с ппа.
<Scrimmer> сколько он существует - так ниразу и не работал звуковое оповещение о сообщении (
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а падало небось при сохранении настроек?
<[Raiden]> да уже не помню ) При троганьи определенных настроек.
<[Raiden]> мейлагент кстати пашет тоже.
<[Raiden]> ещё рекомендую попробовать личкрафты ))
<Scrimmer> ой ненене
<Scrimmer> пробовал
<lightdiver> гыы..
<lightdiver> ничо ничо.. Дедфуд допилит конкурента емаксу и неро
<Scrimmer> чиво
<[Raiden]> неролинукс есть и так. А конкурент k3b
<lightdiver> я про комбайны
<lightdiver> к3б юниксвэй более менее
<artus> lightdiver, а зачем оно?
<lightdiver> artus: что именно?
<artus> к3б
<lightdiver> запись дисков
<lightdiver> Description:         The CD/DVD Kreator for KDE
<artus> ужс, их еще пишут
<lightdiver> их давно написали
<lightdiver> просто таки есть извращенцы, который их до сих пор используют
<[Raiden]> Я рв пользуюсь для ос и иногда для преноса когда флэшки заняты.  редко правда. Сча даже с релиза 12.10 не стоит ничег одля записи
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а вот так
<lightdiver> зачем их записывать? по заявке пришлют
<lightdiver> было бы еще куда их вставлять
<[Raiden]> У меня даже дисковод ещё есть ) А укда сд вставить найти не пробелма.
<lightdiver> у меня вон 10.04 фирменные диски до сих пор валяются
<lightdiver> ниразу не юзанные
<lightdiver> жаль 9.04 раздал..
<Scrimmer> оп
<[Raiden]> да , я иногда жалею чт о1 раз закахал и раздал часть. Надо было назаказывать на память
<lightdiver> ну так закажи
<[Raiden]> А снова бесплатн очтоли?
<[Raiden]> Или предлогаеш ьприкупить?
<lightdiver> 10.04 точно еще были бесплатно.. да и прикупить они не дорого
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<lightdiver> месячная подписка вов дороже
<Scrimmer> райден, повтори, что ты там раздавал)
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, сколько уже стоит ?
<Scrimmer> artus, ты знаешь, что нужно делать
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: евро-акаунт 13 евро
<Scrimmer> а чего на евро бегаешь ?
<[Raiden]> А что я раздавал?
<lightdiver> себя первым регистрировал, выбора не видел
<[Raiden]> Интере сно сколько марка убил денег на фри рассылки
<Scrimmer> (0:55:58) [Raiden]: да , я иногда жалею чт о1 раз закахал и раздал часть. Надо было назаказывать на память
<lightdiver> а перевести на ру пока нельзя
<lightdiver> а вот жену уже нормально
<Scrimmer> это "пока" длится уже как минимум год
<Scrimmer> если не больше
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer:  Это раздавал http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0112/h_1357945702_3004677_46961842a8.jpeg
<lightdiver> было бы там больше общения..я бы на иностранных побегал
<Scrimmer> у мну щас дома столько дисков с 9.04 и 9.10 валяется
<Scrimmer> и 10.04 с 10.10 :)
<[Raiden]> надо был озаказать 110 штук и раскитать в почтовые ящики дома )
<Scrimmer> а вообще хотели коллекционировать их с корешом
<Scrimmer> заказали 11.10 и нифига
<[Raiden]> там правда на руки по 10 1 вида максимум был
<Scrimmer> 10 ?
<Scrimmer> мне 5 дали
<lightdiver> а я не наглел и заказывал по одному) поэтому всегда присылали)
<Scrimmer> не, я сначала раздавал
<Scrimmer> потом бубен сделал, из диска wista sp1 и убунты 10.04
<Scrimmer> :)
<Scrimmer> artus, те стор.лок исчо нужен?
<artus> да могеш тугить
<lightdiver> на марс то кто готов лететь?
<Scrimmer> смотри, что бы можно было сомтреть юзеров онлайн - index.php?route=user/user_permission , изменить у админа, везде Выделить все и сохранить
<Scrimmer> бредовая бага
<lightdiver> эх вы..
<Scrimmer> эх ты
<[Raiden]> Пусть сначала интернет туда проведут )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а ты думаешь как с марсоходов данные получают и передают на них?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там какая-нить шифрованная фигня военная. что бы никто не догадался
<[Raiden]> А потом уже на земле наса решает что из этого можно показать и как пофотошопить
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> это уже не важно
<lightdiver> связь есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/offsyanka/620405 - пол века наса и голивуд показывали красное небо
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-12
<FishErr> интернет можно.. только вот пинг будет не очень
<[Raiden]> Нужно сделать сеть спутников-роутеров
<[Raiden]> что бы вращались и поодерживали постоянный инет.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и вещали на марс: Марсиане, сдвайтесь
<shenmue> пинг представляешь какой будет?
<[Raiden]> ну чесно говоря не очень. Читать надо )
<[Raiden]> или может надо не радичастоту передавать ,а свет
<[Raiden]> оно наверное быстрее
<shenmue> у радиоволн скорость почти такая же как скорость света
<[Raiden]> оптику ррулит )
<[Raiden]> ка*
<shenmue> правда свет лучше конечно ибо его можно узко направить
<FishErr> да, лазерной указкой
<shenmue> кстати вот я думаю что свет не двигается быстрее из за ограничения скорости
<shenmue> думаю что время и на свет влияет
<lightdiver> а ты загугли расстояние до марса
<FishErr> 15 минут
<FishErr> туда - обратно полчаса
<FishErr> в среднем, в зависимости как земля и марс относительно друг друга
<lightdiver> FishErr: ну, это в одном из худших моментов
<FishErr> ага
<lightdiver> дада..марс не стоит на месте)
<FishErr> да, не в среднем, это я тупнул )
<FishErr> т.к. до солнца 4 минуты вроде
<FishErr> короче спать надо %)
<Scrimmer> вутрчек1
<Scrimmer> утречко всем*
<portos> Всем привет
<vladgobelen> звезду смерти строить не будут =(
<Scrimmer> да как так
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/165531/ ну вот так
<Hanno4ka> всем утра))
<Scrimmer> утречко
<Scrimmer> ну и кем мы будем? )
<Scrimmer> вот так всегда
<Hanno4ka> эээ... в смысле кем?  и "как всегда" - это как?
<baronos> ну фамилию его берешь и в эльфа превращаешься
 * Hanno4ka активно работает мозгом...
<Scrimmer> baronos, это что щас было :D
<baronos> Scrimmer это новая акция :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: выдыхай, батенька
<Scrimmer> ну что ребятульки
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mvF_yEWKUQk
<skai-falkorr> @voice Scrimmer
<vamadir> народ какой самый простой майл сервер?
<vamadir> жедательно чтобы не попадать в спам лист гугла
<_d4vid> vamadir, http://www.narod.co.il/mail.php
<vamadir> я имел ввиду для установки на хосте
<vamadir> нашел Sendmail Mail Server и Postfix
<vamadir> может еще что нить есть?
<mva> тысячи их
<mva> но с такими запросами как у тебя — мне кажется тебе нужно просто нанять админа
<skai-falkorr> mva: спорим, что он сам - админ и ему дали задание:)
<skai-falkorr> mva: они всегда такие
<baronos> а я так не думаю)
<mva> skai-falkorr: тогда я могу посочувствовать той конторе :)
<mva> *только
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну таких контор каждая вторая
<mva> пичяль
<mva> хотя... ты не прав :)
<skai-falkorr> две из трех?
<mva> у меня две конторы — ППР и моя фирма
<mva> в них обоих админ — я
<mva> я — не такой
<skai-falkorr> ну у тебя каждая первая. вторые достались кому другому
<_d4vid> :)
<mva> :Р
<vamadir> вот вы такие странные, скажите мне пожалуйста вот кто такой админ? Т.е.его точные обязанности
<mva> минимально — обслуживание серверов и настройка серверного програмного обеспечения
<mva> *программного
<Hanno4ka> а у нас хорошо админам - почти все юзеры программисты)))
<vamadir> Хех я так тоже могу ответить, а точнее
<vamadir> скажите мне точное определение админа
<vamadir> я понимаю определение программист, а вот админ для меня это типок лентяй, с завышенной самооценкой. который имеет только поверхностные знания и ничерта не может без гугла
<vamadir> т.е. по сути я тоже админ
<skai-falkorr> обязанности - администрирование. что ВНЕЗАПНО, но вызвало происхождение названия должности - администратор
<skai-falkorr> в данном случае - системное администрирование
<skai-falkorr> vamadir: а то, что ты назвал - просто энакейщик
<vamadir> ну допустим, тогда любой прошаренный пользователь это админ, так как он администрирует свой ПК.
<skai-falkorr> нет
<Hanno4ka> vamadir от не надо, если ты ленивый админ, это не значит, что любой админ ленивый по определению
<skai-falkorr> он пользователь
<skai-falkorr> установить зверьдивиди - не администрирование
<skai-falkorr> также, как ввести неправильный возраст и обойти ограничение на сайте с порно - не хакерство
<vamadir> ну теперь задам вопрос так, когда человек может стать админом? какие знания у него должны быть?
<mva> давайте не оффтопить
<vamadir> ок
<mva> просто либо vamadir нанимает человека, который занимается администрированием профессионально, либо идёт ставить posftix или exim, как все нормальные люди (другие почтовики только маргиналы ставят, имхо)
<vamadir> просто интересно, а в гугле точного определения нет
<mva> s/posftix/postfix/
<andrex> vamadir, погугли у яндекса лекции были на эту тему
<Hanno4ka> я не знаю точно, чем занимаются наши админы, но я представляю, сколько нужно знать, чтобы несколько тестовых серверов работали. были как надо настроены, работал гит свой, свой почтовик, свой сайт, и еще кучу всего
<vladgobelen> vamadir: ну.. http://paste.kde.org/644792/ проведи аналог с админами.
<vamadir> стоп.
<vamadir> с майл сервером я понял. А вот насчет админа, если я могу поднять сервер. Настроить апач, вирт хосты. Я пдмин?
<vladgobelen> Нет.
<vladgobelen> Вон по ссылке требования. Просто замени их на админские.
<vladgobelen> Выполнишь все - ты админ.
<andrex> теоритически
<Scrimmer> я одмин
<Scrimmer> у меня стоит сервак рядом и я его одминю
<vamadir> Народ у кого нить есть тех задание, по выполненнии котрого я могу считаться админом?
<baronos> главное сертификат самурая иметь, чтоб в момент когда все накрылось харакири сделать :)
<skai-falkorr> vamadir: с таким подходом ты никогда не станешь админом. точно также, как выполняя задания по математике ты не стал челвоеком со средним образованием. одного выполнения мало. нужны знания.а задания - только проверка навыков, а не
<skai-falkorr> знаний
<vladgobelen> vamadir: ты знаешь?
<vamadir> нет ну просто киньте ссылку с тех заданием для админов.
<vladgobelen> вот.. не знаешь.. Значит не админ
<Hanno4ka> vamadir не так давно на хабре была статья по какому-то соревнованию по linux-администрированию
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/company/croc/blog/159579/
<baronos> vamadir Аир, ты в Китае еще?
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/company/croc/blog/162909/
<vamadir> да
<Scrimmer> vamadir, ку
<Scrimmer> с опенкартом разобрался?
<vamadir> Scrimmer: привет
<vamadir> Scrimmer: нет, решил сделать через запросы по mysql
<vamadir> baronos: да, все еще в китае
<vamadir> Scrimmer: не вкурче насчет опен карта, как сделать вывод изображения при использования опций - изображения?
<Scrimmer> стандартными средствами - никак
<mva> плагином можно
 * mva алсо, автор одного их русских форков опенкарта
<mva> но, таки прекращаем оффтоп
<mva> а то буду репрессировтаь
<mva> *вать
<stasdizzi> интересно, какой пинг, если сервер на Марсе?
<Scrimmer> и  ты ради этого зашел на канал?
<baronos> 100500 от скорости света
<Scrimmer> а, это было 14 минут назад
<stasdizzi> :)
<stasdizzi> ну, мы же строители будущего)))
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: от 3 до 23 минут
<stasdizzi>  vladgobelen: ну да, статические адреса, зато динамический протокол))))
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: ?
<stasdizzi> связи, с поправкой на пинг
<stasdizzi> гоню, простите)))
<Scrimmer> не чувак, ты завязывай с этим
<stasdizzi> )))
<Scrimmer> хм, а что, есть еще и серверное ядро в ubuntu? o_0
<baronos> спросил одмин
<andrex> ачто есть ещё и сервера? 0_0
<Scrimmer> а что еще бывают и другие операционки помимо венды? О_О
<Hanno4ka> эээ... а что такое винда?
<Scrimmer> эээ как компутером пользовацо
<Hanno4ka> а что таое компьютер? Оо
<andrex> открываеш окно и выбрасываеш
<Scrimmer> блин де я ваще
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer фуфуфу лааамер))))
<Scrimmer> фуфуфу
<Scrimmer> опозорился
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka, о0
<Hanno4ka> мухахаха!!!! я гений! у меня парсинг файлов по крону запускается...
<artus> ты извращенец с неадекватной ориентацией :D
<andrex> дадада!!! xD
<Scrimmer> опаньки
<Hanno4ka> ща еще сделаю в нескольких потоках сделаю, так ваще богом буду))))
<Scrimmer> а это уже интересно
<baronos> гении обычно открывают "частицу бога", а не по крону парсинг в два потока
<Scrimmer> у нее уровень сложности "легкий"
<artus> Scrimmer, это оно
<Scrimmer> у оно уровень сложности "легкий"
<Scrimmer> artus, спасибо
<Hanno4ka> ну, много вы знаете девущек. которые могут парсинг по крону в нескольких потках запускать?
<Scrimmer> кошка
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka, а кинь фотку (:
<Hanno4ka> она тоже жабокодер?
<andrex> она кошка
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer вот так всегда хД
<Scrimmer> а я такой да
<Scrimmer> andrex, Роксоланна!
<artus> Hanno4ka, вот заставить esxi передергивать iscsi стораджи при поднятии машинки не средствами ее мегапаверконсоли, ибо она упоротая , воть тру :D
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer https://plus.google.com/photos/115979500221875151111/albums/5830112664760566065/5830116155658032562 - это с новогднего корпоратива, пойдет?
<Hanno4ka> artus моя твоя не понимать
<Scrimmer> умну не открывает
<artus> Hanno4ka, вот вот, а ты парсинг по крону , тьху :D
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<Hanno4ka> хм... поправочка - крон не тот, корый крманда линуха, а который джавовоский в спрингах через аннотации и бины))))
<artus> ну тады оно нафиг ненадо :D
<Hanno4ka> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pyqxp1n53k8/UOi7wRlDVbI/AAAAAAAAFGQ/a7x8qm1IFw0/s1195/20121227-Intexsoft_NYParty-0041.jpg
<Hanno4ka> artus тебе не надо, а заказчикам надо)
<Hanno4ka> зато крон даже на винде будет
<Hanno4ka> а чего все затихли? Оо
<baronos> переодеваются
<Hanno4ka> хм, зачем?
<baronos> на улицу
<Hanno4ka> а чего это все сразу всдуг решили прогуляться? Оо
<Scrimmer> ну дык, погода классная
<baronos> настроение хорошое ;)
 * Hanno4ka просит прощения, но мужская логика для нее просто загадка
<Scrimmer> baronos, в снежки?
<artus> баб снежных гонять
<baronos> у меня дождь)
<Scrimmer> у меня тоже :(
<Scrimmer> и снега нет (
<artus> baronos, ну мокрых, это ж круче :D
<Hanno4ka> везет вам, а меня никто не пустит в снежки погонять (
<baronos> artus их сначала надо из дома выгнать, чтоб потом мокрых гонять :D
<artus> а кому мандаринку? а налетай пока не сьел
<Hanno4ka> мы делили мандарин, прум-пумпум, много нас, а он один, пам-пам пам...
<artus> нее, не так , мыделили апельсин, много наших полягло :)
<baronos>  меня сть мандаринка :P
<baronos> тфу блин
<andrex> отдай мене)
 * baronos инул в andrex мандаринкой :)
<baronos> кинул*
<andrex> хад
<Scrimmer> кстати о мандаринах
<baronos> шишл вышел shenmue вышел
<shenmue> мда... не думал что майнкрафт будет тормоззить так страшно
<andrex> man in a suit vector? или abibas)
<man_in_a_suit> andrex: нее. это tribute к мистеру ризу:) из person of interest
<andrex> ))
<andrex> понятно
<Hanno4ka> хххх, наткнулась тут - "убунту это не линукс а херь попсовая"
 * andrex щас понял одну вестч, xine тормоз
<vladgobelen> shenmue: почему не думал то? игра достаточно требовательная
<shenmue> долго ты соображал
<shenmue> vladgobelen ну судил по графике. я ж не знал что она вся на скриптах
<shenmue> кстати она на яве что ли написанна?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: она скорее с очень большим количеством объектов
<vladgobelen> и да, на яве.. есть кстати майнтест - опенсорс аналог на си
<Sergey_IT> Hanno4ka, не читай желтую прессу
<andrex> Hanno4ka, а часто такое бывает, от тех кто несмог осилить или завидует, обычно с ними проискодит !notforyou либо бан
<Hanno4ka> я просто ищу полукупленную идкю под убунту)))
<shenmue> пока скачал портбл версию . ез сети в оффлане играть.
<Hanno4ka> *идею
<andrex> полукупленную. эт как так)
<shenmue> а вообще задумка у автора просто крутая =) порвал всех и вся кубиками
<vladgobelen> shenmue: основное достоинство, что она расширяема..
<vladgobelen> shenmue: из нее можно хоть вов сделать
<Hanno4ka> shenmue а можно поподробнее, это вы о чем?
<shenmue> про майнкрафт
<Hanno4ka> это там где строить всякое можно?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: вон мы на днях добавили в игру цивилизации разные. Теперь в некоторых локациях живут норманды, японцы, китайцы.. в джунглях майя.. Развиваются, торгуют, воюют. Строятся
<vladgobelen> shenmue: ну и квесты дают
<shenmue> Влад. по мне сам процесс важен
<shenmue> Hanno4ka да там в игре делают калькуляторы, компутеры, сделали даже внутри майнкрафта другой майнкрафт
<artus> shenmue, вышел из анабиоза и интернет подключил? ))
<shenmue> артус не... у меня это проблема как с дебианом
<shenmue> я не знал где и как поиграть в оригинал
<shenmue> как и у дебиана не знаешь что качать. разнообразие версий (а у дебиана образов) . какие моды не понятные. и так не фига не знаешь а тут еще и моды
<artus> shenmue, ммм, там 1н, нетинстал, фсе
<tagezi> всем привет
<shenmue> нашел оффлайновую версию в которой только мод карта включенна. и то тормозит на минимальных
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://minecraft-mods.ru/igrovye-klienty/ как бы гугл рулит
<shenmue> уже скачанно без привязки к серверу
<shenmue> точнее к сети
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Это не офлайновые.
<vladgobelen> shenmue: там и сервера и клиенты. И с модами и без
<baronos> steam в партнерских репах теперь?
<portos> в php4 ни как не могу подключить модуль memcached - может кто поможет советом?
<artus> portos, /join #php
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> ку
<Scrimmer> artus 1
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer 0
<[Raiden]> 42
<Scrimmer> о, точно
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], спасибо
<Scrimmer> тихо тут
<Hanno4ka> у меня просто рот занят)))
<Hanno4ka> конфетки ем
<Scrimmer> это звучит очень, очень пошло
<Scrimmer> а тепеь не очень
<_d4vid> :)
 * baronos все равно подумал пошло
<Scrimmer> baronos такой баронос
<skai-falkorr> так. все убрали руки с думалок и положили на клавиатуру. будьте культурными
<Scrimmer> мы вообще все молчали, это ханночка
<_d4vid> смотря кто какими частями тела думает..
<skai-falkorr> не ну третья death race полная кухня
<Hanno4ka> фуфуфу такими быть)) хорошо хоть про конфетки добавила, а то подумали бы тут...
<skai-falkorr> только грудь главной героини спасает ситуацию. остальное не тянет в подметки даже второй, не говоря уж про первую
<Scrimmer> уже подумали
<Scrimmer> смертельная гонка?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<Scrimmer> я ваще не пойму, почему они сняли третью, если уже вторая так себе была
<skai-falkorr> привычка выжимать последнее бабло из франшизы
<Scrimmer> глупая привычка
<Hanno4ka> НУ ВОТ, АЙПОД СДОХ И ТАК ТИХО СТАЛО (
<Hanno4ka> чёрд
<Scrimmer> это ты щас понтанулась тем, что ут ебя айпод ? )
<Hanno4ka> извините за капс
<Hanno4ka> пф, было бы чем понтоваться, это же не айбук про с каким-то там новым дисплеем (не помню, что за он)
<Scrimmer> ретина
<vamadir> ретина это просто маркетинговый ход. Обычный дисплей повышенной четкости. У самсунга давно подобные стоят
<skai-falkorr> ретина ретина. сча планшеты с 4к популярны
<skai-falkorr> вон на CES сколько их выпустили. и планшеток и тиви
<Hanno4ka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VTrbpYa61WU
<Hanno4ka> наши мальчики делали)))))
<Scrimmer> делали что?
<Hanno4ka> игру эту
<Hanno4ka> которая на ютубе ссылка выше
<FishErr> Hanno4ka, под андроид есть?
<FishErr> ты в ZeptoLab работаешь чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> упасигоспади портировать под андроид(((( я тут сижу рядышком с одним из андроид-девелоперов, знаю уже, что это такое
<FishErr> и в чем сложности?
<Scrimmer> очень много моделей
<Scrimmer> с разными дисплеями и железом
<FishErr> причем сама то игра на андроид есть
<Hanno4ka> FishErr это не более легче, чем портировать фотошоп под линукс так, чтобы шел на любом linux-based дистрибутиве абсолютно неотличимо от виндовой версии
<Hanno4ka> ее нету на андроид
<FishErr> Cut the rope?
<Hanno4ka> хм... разве там эта игра?
<Hanno4ka> вроде Om Nom: Candy Flick
<artus> Hanno4ka, и даром ненужен
<lightdiver> Hanno4ka: Qt на андроид нету?
<FishErr> http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/198190 - вот эта есть под андроид
<FishErr> хотя да, не на всех устройствах шла корректно
<Hanno4ka> я ЖАБОКОДЕР!!! ну так, напоминаю на всякий случай))))
<lightdiver> соболезную..
<Hanno4ka> lightdiver отчего же?
<Hanno4ka> ну все, я спать
<Scrimmer> artus, 1
<[Raiden]> У вас играет в лине с яндекс диска? У меня проигрывать без скачки не хочет в фф
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/1UZvHWcC1oSZV
<[Raiden]> там трек в стиле диско можете заслушать
<portos> [Raiden]: у меня играет без проблем
<portos> Ubuntu 12.10 браузер Chromium
<[Raiden]> ок
<v_pv> Господа! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить i2p-messenger в ubuntu, точнее, в lubuntu? Хочу посмотреть, что это за вещь.
<andrex> ставиш яву и ставиш свой айтупи xD
<[Raiden]> ))
<v_pv> Поставил яву и свой айтупи. Как айтупи-мессенгер поставить?
<[Raiden]> до кучи http://yadi.sk/d/GUW701q41oUYO
<artus> sudo apt-get install i2p-messenger  , если чего то более - к разрабам этого поделия
<artus> а чего кстати оно делает то?
<v_pv> Artus, это якобы анонимная асечка. Ставил через aptitude - не хотел. Через apt-get пишет:
<v_pv> Пакет i2p-messenger недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<v_pv> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<v_pv> Т.е. Пакет i2p-messenger недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<v_pv> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<artus> ну дык ставь пакет в котором он упомянут
<andrex> анонимайзер какойто столе
<andrex> ч*
<v_pv> Как узнать, какого пакета?
<artus> andrex, жабир осилить не могут))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> v_pv, ну оно чего тебе не написало в каком чтоле? должно
<v_pv> Нет, не написало.
<artus> Результатов: примерно 5 190 000 (0,40 сек.) , проблема в чем? )))
<[Raiden]> apt-cache rdepends имя - так например можно увидет пакеты котоыре зависят от имя.
<[Raiden]> или юзайте синаптик уже )
<andrex> sudo apt-get install i2p
<andrex> http://127.0.0.1:7657/
<v_pv> andrex, это не анонимайзер, а клиент для общения в i2p-сети.
<andrex> как настраивать сам ищи я фз
<v_pv> Айтупишник установлен.
<v_pv> artus, проблема в том, что нигде не сказано, как конкретно устанавливать.
<andrex> v_pv, http://tuksik.ru/i2p/
<andrex> работает поверх обычного интернета и гарантирует полную анонимность при работе с ним.
<andrex> нуну
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> то что внутри анонимно. Но именн опо такому траффику клиентов такой сети и вычислят
<[Raiden]> )
<v_pv> Говорю же, i2p установлен. Как i2p-messenger установить - нигде конкретно не сказано.
<andrex> чтоб лазить по анонимным сайтам *.i2p
<[Raiden]> v_pv: 1. пакетом. 2. если нету ищешь , 3. если нету собираешь.
<andrex> оно все в одном пакете кабе должно быть
<artus> v_pv, наверно никак ) спрашивай разрабов этого бреда
<v_pv> Ок.
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/KsxDAPy71oVmW
<artus> v_pv, http://echelon.i2p.to/qti2pmessenger/I2P-Messenger_0.2.22_Beta_src.zip или компеляй :D
<nexxxt> ку
<andrex> nexxxt, q
<v_pv> artus, не могу понять, как. Скачал, распаковал, запускаю скрипт, выводит Needed software:
<v_pv> 	 QT4
<v_pv> 	 QT4-devs
<v_pv> 	 NAS (Network Audio System ) for Sound . И чего делать?
<artus> панятия не имею, к разрабам с вопросами ))
<artus> придумают геморой и носятся по каналам с ним
<v_pv> Ладно, тема закрыта. Спасибо за попытку помочь!
<artus> v_pv, там они вроде как все пытаются бету собрать для линухи, но пока не собрали )
<v_pv> У меня до переустановки системы был он как-то установлен, даже в меню приложений висел ярлычком. И по-моему, я его из Синаптика ставил. Сейчас его тупо нет.
<[Raiden]> v_pv: libqt4-dev nas-dev
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё qt4-dev-tools
<[Raiden]> зависимости для сборки не так уж сложно находить. Достаточно немного пошевелить башкой
<[Raiden]> но я бы рекомендовал сначала найти на ппа готовое
<v_pv> [Raiden], сказыл бы лучше, в какую сторону шевелить. А на ппа таки нет.
<[Raiden]> в сторону поиска пакетов по словам котоыре тебе дал скрипт )
<[Raiden]> libqt4-dev nas-dev - я по ним нашел, например так: apt-cache search nas |grep dev
<v_pv> Согласен. Не додумался.
<v_pv> А вот этого - apt-cache search nas |grep dev я вообще не знаю.
<v_pv> Не получается. Установил, и всё равно пишет то же самое.
<[Raiden]> Ну,  grep фильтр котоырй используется очень часть для фильтрации вывода, а apt-cache ключевая консольная утилита для поиска пакетов и описаний с консоли.
<[Raiden]> из тех что есть в подключенных репах
<[Raiden]> можно использовать и синаптик
<[Raiden]> Дальше сам разберешся если тебе надо )
<v_pv> Я aptitude'ом пользуюсь вместо apt-get. Но за разъяснение большое спасибо!
<andrex> sudo четотам.sh --R
<v_pv> Куда модно вставить вывод?
<v_pv> можно*
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<andrex> они когда справк к скрипту писали опкурились чуть чуть
<andrex> справку*
<[Raiden]> можно так ещё sudo apt-get install pastebinit  ,  echo test |pastebinit
<[Raiden]> я делаю симлинк upaste - так проще набирать
<v_pv> http://hastebin.com/gaqomulaxu.vbs
<andrex> или pastebinit test
<andrex> обращайся к этим удодам короче, тока виндузятники наверно так могу портировать свои проги для посикс систем
<[Raiden]> v_pv: а скрипт сам покажи
<artus> и все потому что не осилили жабир :D
<[Raiden]> Хотя фиг с ним, я не знаю )
<[Raiden]> жаюер работает в инете
<v_pv> http://hastebin.com/cajapilavu.tex
<v_pv> Это скрипт
<[Raiden]> v_pv: запусти с ключем --R
<v_pv> Вывод полный: http://hastebin.com/vitokixiya.vbs
<andrex> ты слепой? да? он это уже и зделал)
<[Raiden]> andrex: Может быть, не проверялся.
<andrex> [Raiden], надо внимательней читать чатик:D
<[Raiden]> v_pv: не знаю тогда )  Если это всё  то может и собралось , но что-то не сделалось )  Набери sudo make install
<[Raiden]> rm: невозможно удалить «I2P-Messenger»: Это каталог - 'Это может быть не критичным
<v_pv> make install не помогает, ибо в папке вообще ничего нет для сборки.
<v_pv> в смысле, для установки
<andrex> короче так, изучаеш файлы пишеш свой configure или копилиш каждый файл и кидаеш их в нужные папки, или взрываеш мозг разработчикам этого чуда
<[Raiden]> ну по идее должен был появиться файлик I2P-Messenger , если я понял )
<andrex> либо ищеш ман как собрать опядь же у разработчиков, если они додумались его написать)
<[Raiden]> если нету - не знаю. По такому выводу не могу понять
<v_pv> Я лучше обойдусь без этого, пока в репы не закинут вновь. Сердечно благодарю вас за попытку помочь!
<andrex> оно пытается зделать qmake-qt4 I2P-Messenger.pro но какбе это не выйдет)
<v_pv> Почему?
<[Raiden]> v_pv: у тебя 32бит или 64 дистр?
<v_pv> 32
<[Raiden]> жаль ) А то бы я мог собрать
<v_pv> Печально.
<[Raiden]> у меня собирается в общем. Возможно у тебя что-то ещё не доставлен оиои ты нам не весь текст показал
<v_pv> Текст весь.
<[Raiden]> может компилятора нет или чего-то ещё )
<v_pv> Как это поверить?
<v_pv> проверить*
<[Raiden]> даже запустилось http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0112/h_1358011240_8958815_4ad98f8151.png
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[Raiden]> н овполне может ещё чего-то нехватать.
<[Raiden]> andrex: для сборки с помощью кумейка это нормальная команда.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0112/h_1358011501_9250684_f793f88ef6.png
<v_pv> Завидую, чё сказать.
<v_pv> Опа!
<[Raiden]> ssh давай и пароль рута что бы пакеты ставить и могу собрать на твоей машине )) Ну или всё потереть - как получится.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> судя по опа пошла какая-то движуха
<v_pv> Скажи, появился makefile. Чё с ним делать?
<[Raiden]> ну надо смотреть чот тебе писало.  Т.к. у тебя скрипт есть, инчего не надо делать. Должно собрать. Если не собрало нехватает зависимостей и надо читать что пишут
<v_pv> Ща... пару минут.
<[Raiden]> крайне редко но бывает что в архивы кладут скрипты которые собирают пакет сразу. Очень удобная фича но встречал буквуально пару раз
<v_pv> Короче, ввёл qmake-qt4 I2P-Messenger.pro и появился MakeFile. Вот что дальше набирать?
<tagezi> эм.. а почему qmake-qt4?
<v_pv> Не знаю.
<v_pv> Наугад ввел.
<tagezi> разве не qmake&
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> дальше make
<tagezi> без & ))
<[Raiden]> v_pv: --^
<v_pv> http://hastebin.com/vijotadufu.vhdl
<tagezi> вообще для qt достаточно .pro там всё написано, дальше он через свои библиотеки делает moc_ и потом с++ компилит
<[Raiden]> /usr/bin/qmake -> /etc/alternatives/qmake
<tagezi> g++ нет?
<[Raiden]> в общем и так и так можно
<[Raiden]> ну да компилятора нет
<tagezi> ну так поэтому он только майк файл и делает и вылетает с ошибкой
<v_pv> Чё делать-то7
<tagezi> v_pv: g++ поставь
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install build-essential и снова make
<[Raiden]> будет потом ещё ругаться наверное
<[Raiden]> дальше тагези подскажет что доставить, я пошел в урбан стрелять
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> тф2 забавней)
<tagezi> вы чего все подсели?
<[Raiden]> тф лень
<tagezi> [Raiden]: иди прес лучше покачай ))) полезнее )
<tagezi> походу он всё собрал )
<v_pv> Собирается еще.
<tagezi> ну если все *.o собрались то все библиотеки доставлены
<tagezi> значит соберёт
<v_pv> Не знаю, что такое *.о, но упорно собираетю
<v_pv> собирает*
<tagezi> v_pv: ну qmake переводит фалы *.ui в *.h а потом пытается создать из *.h и *.cpp файлы *.o которые потом компиляться в саму программу
<v_pv> Спасибо за объяснение! А чё б не предустанавливать в дистры все нужные пакеты для сборки прог? Знают ведь, что что-то ставится из реп, а что-то руками.
<tagezi> v_pv: такие программы иногда лучше пробовать через Qt Creator он ошибки показывает в коде, часто полезно.. если соображаешь )))
<tagezi> v_pv: потому что нафига? )) большенство не ставит из сорцов
<tagezi> реп достаточно
<v_pv> Нифига не соображаю в этом. А коль линух стоит, думаю, полезно и иметь компилятор.
<v_pv> Кстати, сейчас срр делаются.
<tagezi> v_pv: ну, коль линух стоит, то ты должен понимать, что это просто набор пакетов, хочешь ставишь, хочешь нет... ну и основные принципы лучше знать
<tagezi> дистры делаются для большенства, для красноглазиков всегда есть свобода доставить что хочеться )
<v_pv> Почти всю свою жизнь с линухом обходился элементарными командами.
<tagezi> а я вот програмировать случано начал как-то так )
<v_pv> Ну, или копипастил с форумов. А программировать я начал в классе 5. На Визуал Бейсике. Два года попрогил, Делфи поизучал. И резко всё закончилось. Даже не помню, как. Обидно сейчас. Столько вакансий прогеров имеется.
<lightdiver> v_pv: дистрибутивы делают разные люди и под разные цели. Где-то идиоты, где-то разумные люди
<tagezi> сейчас просят жабу восновном, изредко с++
<lightdiver> если тебя что-то не устраивает, может ты выбрал не тот дистрибутив?
<lightdiver> их тысячи
<lightdiver> в крайнем случае можно свой склепать
<tagezi> v_pv: кстати, я спеуом ни gcc ни g++ сеье не ставил, по зависимостям притянулось.. странно что у тебя qmake стоит а g++ нет
<tagezi> спецом*
<v_pv> tagezi, были перспективы и это изучить. Как-то оборвалась моя прогерская жизнь. Короче, make закончил своё дело. Дальше что?
<v_pv> lightdiver, давай, ты мне наклепаешь, чтобы был вообще чисто под меня?
<lightdiver> ок.. 150к в месяц работа
<lightdiver> поддержка на 5 лет после релиза
<tagezi> v_pv: ну наверное простая команда make install
<lightdiver> нельзя инсталить
<lightdiver> пакет собери
<tagezi> почему?
<lightdiver> не убивай систему
<tagezi> да ну, нужно удалить сделаеть uninstall
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<lightdiver> потому что это не слака
<v_pv> lightdiver, не, это вообще не интересно (какая-то там плата). По зову души - это пойдёт.
<Vladislaw> возник вопрос, как писать из скрипта в консоль в которой уже запущено приложение, и ждет ввода
<tagezi> это твоя личная идеология, можно собирать в пакет и ставить, а можно просто из мейка ставить
<lightdiver> по зову души ищи сам
<v_pv> victor@netbool:~/I2P-Messenger$ sudo make unstall
<v_pv> make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `unstall'.  Останов.
<lightdiver> tagezi: это требования к готовым дистрибутивам
<tagezi> make install
<lightdiver> tagezi: установка вне репо = медленное убийство дистрибутива
<tagezi> хотя можно пакет собрать
<Vladislaw> и это вообще возможно, тоесть как-то писать во входной поток другого приложения
<tagezi> lightdiver: ну тогда ему нуно было заливать на ппа и от туда ставит, и никаких геморов
<lightdiver> а потом эти люди жалуются что убунту глючная и переустанавливают..мда
<tagezi> я не жалуюсь
<tagezi> у меня всё работает нормально )
<lightdiver> Vladislaw:  |
<Vladislaw> знаю, но дело в том что приложение уже запущено, и мне надо работать именно с запущенным экземпляром, при этом не забирая возможность передавать команды в из самой консоли
<v_pv> А-а-а-а-а! Собралось!
<v_pv> Запустилось!
<lightdiver> Vladislaw: zcat /proc/config.gz |grep CONFIG_
<Vladislaw> тоесть таким образу конвеер уже не поможет, так как требуется запускать новый екземпляр приложения
<v_pv> Мужики, спасибо!
<lightdiver> аа
<Vladislaw> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep CONFIG_, это как?
<lightdiver> как раз пару месяцев назад это делали..хм
<tagezi> v_pv: поздравляю, нужно будет удалить из папки где исходники с Makefile наберёшь make uninstall
<lightdiver> Vladislaw: забей..то пример был..не помню короче как, но можно
<Vladislaw> аа, а то я файлика не нашел архивного у себя)
<tagezi> v_pv: а вообще, я бы на твоём месте почитал на сайте про сборку из исходников, там много интересного можно узнать
<lightdiver> ядро свое?
<lightdiver> Vladislaw: это отключаемая опция ядра - выводить конфиг или нет
<Vladislaw> я помню делал когда-то подобное. вроде как что-то с tty связанное, или я путаю
<v_pv> tagezi, на каком сайте?
<tagezi> ubuntu.ru
<v_pv> Ок. Почитаю.
<tagezi> по секрету тебе скажу, хороший сайт, и на форуме есть интересные вещи и в разделе документации
<v_pv> Знаком.
<lightdiver> Vladislaw: http://citforum.ru/programming/unix/proc_&_threads/
<Vladislaw> lightdiver, спасибо, ушел читать
<Vladislaw> только что попробовал в одной консоли прописал tty узнав "имя файла для терминала, присоединенного к стандартному вводу" (из хелпа к команде)
<Vladislaw> из другой смог записать туда текст, но вот с Энтером не вышло
<Vladislaw> lightdiver, там только о создании дочерних процессов, и о зомбях
<lightdiver> эх...не помню уже
<Vladislaw> а мне нужно даже не в дочерний передавать, а вообще в чужой процесс
<lightdiver> давно игрались с этим
<Vladislaw> да вот так же
<Vladislaw> пока продолжаю искать в сторону tty
<[Raiden]> xbill до сих пор в репах есть
<lightdiver> а чего ему не быть?
<kraaton> при загрузке вылазит ошибка серьезные ошибки при проверке диска /home . нажимаю игнорировать система грузитсяю все работает.
<kraaton> как исправить. btrfs
<lightdiver> дописать
<kraaton> или проще отказатся от btrfs и спользовать ext4?
<[Raiden]> kraaton: какая версия убунты?
<kraaton> 12.04
<kraaton> ядро 3.7.1
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда. Тебе надо либо лайв от 12.10 либо собирать самые свежие бтрфс-утилс под 12.04
<[Raiden]> и потом лечить.
<lightdiver> kraaton: бтрфс еще дремучая бета.. юзать ее не стоит пока
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 fsck уже работает
<[Raiden]> У меня по крайней мере.
<[Raiden]> да, возможно проще отказаться )
<kraaton> спасиб.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а как у бтрфс со скоростью?
<[Raiden]> Да фиг знает, тесты надо делать. На глаз нормально, но у меня с lzo сжатием.
<[Raiden]> снапшоты 1 раз юзал. Хотя для корня делаются постоянн опри устанвоке софта )
<kraaton> проблема решилась установкой свежых btrsfs-tools
<kraaton> еще есть вопрос как проверить работает ли сжатие?
<kraaton> UUID=05dc19b0-24cb-418b-af1b-5b2a48c0a646 /home           btrfs   defaults,discard,ssd,noatime,compress=lzo,subvol=@home
<Sergey_IT> kraaton, а смысл?
<kraaton> Sergey_IT:  ачто нет смысла в сжатии?
<Sergey_IT> kraaton, в DOS когда-то пробовал.... смысла не нашел
<kraaton> тролиш...
<Sergey_IT> новое - это давно забытое старое
<Vladislaw> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39145/execute-command-in-remote-active-terminal
<Vladislaw> Наконец-то, нашел ответ
<Vladislaw> пришлось правда использовать утилитку чью-то, зато исполняет команды нормально, правда требует прав судо, что в принцыпе нормально
<lightdiver> ...чужая утилита...требует судо...
<lightdiver> странно это
<Vladislaw> угу
<lightdiver> должен быть другой способ
<Vladislaw> но она распространяется в виде кода
<lightdiver> ааа..
<Vladislaw> большая часть которого это парсер параметров и справка с выводом ошибок
<Vladislaw> а судо необходимо для открытия потока на запись, так как больше там ничего такого нету
<Vladislaw> http://www.humbug.in/2010/utility-to-send-commands-or-data-to-other-terminals-ttypts/#.UPHaK-W1k5Y
<Vladislaw> вроде ничего опасного не нашел
<andrex> уже про кумейк пошутить нельзя)
<Vladislaw> кумейк?
<andrex> qmake
<Vladislaw> ну я понял что это, но не понял сообщения :)
<Vladislaw> странно, но вот clear | tee /dev/pts/0
<Vladislaw> прекрасно сработала
<andrex> да там один собирал i2p а там в скрипте выолнялось qmake-qt4 както так воть я и сказал что так нельзя, с намеком на то что как это он сам не допер то просмотрев скрипт
<Vladislaw> а вот echo clear | tee /dev/pts/0 Нет
<lightdiver> тьфу ты
<[Raiden]> echo clear просто пишет слово
<Vladislaw> так мне во втором терминале надо выполнить команду не выполняя ее в первом
<[Raiden]> написать и выполнить не 1 и тоже
<Vladislaw> я знаю
<Vladislaw> прочел несколько постов на разных форумах
<[Raiden]> А для чего тебе это?
<Vladislaw> правда они на англ языке были, так что не особо понял
<[Raiden]> используй ссш
<Vladislaw> отправки комманд запущенному приложению из крона
<Vladislaw> но приложение ждет ввода из консоли
<[Raiden]> ктож интерактивный софт из крона пускает?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а я тебе говорил, что с кроном можно придумать много извращений?)
<[Raiden]> в прочем если работает то как бы и фиг с ним
<Vladislaw> софт что будет запускаться совсем не интерактивный, а вот передать команду (виксированную) ему надо в интерактивную прогу
<lightdiver> гениальная утилита..прямо как и дд
<Vladislaw> суть в том что скрипт из крона сам должен ввести команду и забрать файлики
<[Raiden]> может оказатясь что есть другое решение )
<lightdiver> всегда есть другое решение)
<Vladislaw> если бы
<lightdiver> просто нужно его еще знать..
<Vladislaw> вот это да
<Vladislaw> ну пока единственное что хорошо работает это левая утилита
<[Raiden]> ну а задача то в чем заключается?
<Vladislaw> передать серву save и забрать свежие логи
<Vladislaw> серверу игры, который запущен на машине, вот для этого и нужен крон
<[Raiden]> теперь немного понятно.
<Vladislaw> но суть та же, все-равно нужно передать в другую консоль команду, не отбирая возможности запускать команды из самой консоли
<Vladislaw> можно конешно извратиться, и используя конвеер передавать серверу команды, а скрипт будет искать какой-то флаг(например наличие файла)
<Vladislaw> и найдя его, удалять и отсылать команду в свой вывод
<lightdiver> я бы так и сделал примерно)
<Vladislaw> но это жуть имхо
<lightdiver> зато работает..
<Vladislaw> и тогда пропадет возможность контроля сервера с самой консоли
<Vladislaw> вот только что нашел пример решения на bash, запускать тот же ioctl перл’jv)
<[Raiden]> а сервер игры сам не может сейвить через свои настройки, без написания команд?
<Vladislaw> по идеи он должен писать в реал тайм
<Vladislaw> что он и делает на локальной машине
<[Raiden]> тогда останется только забирать ) Или можно проверять дату и размер файла
<[Raiden]> и тогда забирать
<lightdiver> тогда в чем дело?
<Vladislaw> но вот при проверке с сервера, логи получаются на 1-2 дня старее
<Vladislaw> сборка идентична
<Vladislaw> настройки тоже, ну кроме пути к базам и т.д.
<lightdiver> 38.9..офигенно.. год не болел
<lightdiver> ощущения..каайф
<[Raiden]> колбасит?
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> и плющит)
<Vladislaw> а я только выздоровел недавно
<lightdiver> но комфорт какой-то чуствуется..прямо как в детстве)
<[Raiden]> чая с малиной и в люлюку под 2 одеяла.
<lightdiver> хорошее состояние.. жаль проходит быстро и начинается собсвенно болезнь
<brahner> Доброй ночи
<brahner> не подскажите как заставить воспроизводить midi ubuntu 10.04
<brahner> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<[Raiden]> Полоска слева ничего не напоминает?
<[Raiden]> http://mdata.yandex.net/i?path=b0617194110_img_id5876096735935822555.jpg
<tagezi> виндовс содрал с юнити? )))
<[Raiden]> винмобайл 6.1
<tagezi> тоеть каноникал содрал с виндовса? )
<[Raiden]> очень может быть )
<tagezi> ну, они вроде хотят там замарочиться что совсем будет ах... тунг )))
<[Raiden]> ну посмотрим.
<tagezi> да, я тоже себе хочу мобилку на убунту )) если конечно там быдет убунту, а не виртуальная система на андройде
<lightdiver> виндовс содрала интерфейс последовательно с компиза, затем с кде, затем с е17..все частично конечно
<lightdiver> а вот откуда каноникал это уже вопрос
<lightdiver> но больше на е17 похоже
<tagezi> Блин, в гугл+ сообществе убунту локо так много спама... вот вроде он и на сайте есть при мерно такойже, но наверное из-за объёма не заметен, а тут..
<shenmue> я с вами
<shenmue> точнее пришел в себя
<[Raiden]> https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874
<brahner> привет всем, не подскажите как настроить воспроизведение midi в убунту 10.04. плееры не воспроизводят миди и таксгуитар не дает не какого звука
<[Raiden]> не знаю, на форум писани
<tagezi> пусть лучше напишет.. быстрее помогут
<rekcuFniarB> brahner: deadbeef воспроизводил
<rekcuFniarB> Был ещё какой-то консольный чисто midi плеер...
<shenmue> мда... а раньше миди поддерживалось на аппаратном уровне
<rekcuFniarB> playmidi file.mid
<brahner> а как tuxguitar заставить звук выводить
<rekcuFniarB> brahner: насколько я помню, он выводит звук через Jack. То есть тебе нужен Qjackctl, там сперва запустить сервер jackd (возможно потребуется настройка), запустить Tuxguitar, подключить к Jack, также к Jack нужно подключить какой нибудь синтезатор или семплер.
<rekcuFniarB> А Tuxguitar только посылает ноты вроде.
<rekcuFniarB> То есть midi-события.
<brahner> во блин, в 11.04 все без этого работает, а в 10.04 замуты
<rekcuFniarB> Хм, возмжно в 11.04 версия Tuxguitar научилась сама играть без внешнего синтезатора.
<rekcuFniarB> Давно не ковырял.
<tagezi> в 10.04 тоже вроде играло нормально
<tagezi> не помню таких извращений покрайне мере
<rekcuFniarB> brahner: тогда смотри в tg настройки вывода звука.
<[Raiden]> иногда есть смысл обновляться
<rekcuFniarB> Возможно pulseaudio мешает. Он был в 10.04?
<[Raiden]> был
<[Raiden]> и с тех пор тоже обновлялся
<rekcuFniarB> brahner: попробуй запустить так: pasuspender tuxguitar
<[Raiden]> бб удачи с возней )
<brahner> не помогло
<brahner> тогда так, имеется нетбук туда установил убунту 10.04 из-за нетбук ссесии, думая что будит легче идти и меньше проблем. если установить убунту 12.04 или 12.10 какая я там версия, там есть ссесия для нетбуков
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, с тех пор оболочку сменили вообще, теперь в Убунте Unity вместо Гнома.
<brahner> видел, на своем буке бывает и подтормаживает, а на нетбуке думаю и темболиее
<brahner> а если 10.04 обновить через интернет до 12.10
<brahner> там же некоторые сборки с гном фил бэком идут или как там его
<rekcuFniarB> Подробностей не знаю, У меня Kubuntu.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-13
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> Тыщ
<Onkeltem> Привет
<joker2k1> сап
<joker2k1> ктонть сталкивался что rtorrent виснет секунд через 20 после запуска?
<joker2k1> пересобирал все и сам рторрент и либторрент и curl и все равно. подозреваю что дело не в нем
<joker2k1> лимит открытых файлов 1024,поднимал до 8192 эффект тотже
<joker2k1> памяти не жрет процессора тоже не жрет просто тупо висит
<joker2k1> как будто ждет чего то
<andrex> на форуме спроси
<joker2k1> ок 10х
<shenmue> http://cs7004.userapi.com/v7004823/1d55/QYUDUYvR5GU.jpg =)
<shenmue> чот не особо мне понря майнкрафт
<shenmue> [Raiden]  пинг
<lightdiver> shenmue: да, мне тоже не понравилось в первый раз
<lightdiver> а потом я разобрался в его возможнностях
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> время суток*
<andrex> или просто суток
<Scrimmer> andrex, вечерка тебе
<shenmue> lightdiver у мну тормоза просто
<lightdiver> понятно.. да, там это смертельно
<lightdiver> тормоза из-за системы?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> он ж тока проц и жрёт
<lightdiver> ну не скажи.. еще память
<shenmue> а целерон он такой...
<lightdiver> особенно если поставить текстуры реалистричные
<lightdiver> shenmue: да.. целерон он такой.. Но комп, который будет тянуть топовые игры еще несколько лет можно купить за 12-14к
<shenmue> а ява такая ява
<shenmue> как была для 3д авном так и осталась
<Scrimmer> shenmue, вы в майнкрафт чтоле ?
<shenmue> да
<Scrimmer> хм, она же щас в рпг превратилась ?
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: она - то, что ты с ней сделаешь
<lightdiver> она расширяема..
<shenmue> ну насколько я знаю все еще бета
<lightdiver> хоть квест, хоть стрелялка,  хоть рпг
<shenmue> хоть симулятор чего угодно
<lightdiver> угу)
<Scrimmer> все зависит от модов?
<lightdiver> именно
<shenmue> и воображения
<Scrimmer> просто я видел что там всякое оружие крафтят, по подземельям бегают и т.п.
<lightdiver> например достаточно легко майнкрафт превратить в ворлд оф майнкрафт)
<lightdiver> у нас сейчас на сервере такое.. различные поселения, цивилизации.. квесты дают, развиваются
<lightdiver> ты с ними торгуешь... можешь стать лидером какой-либо
<shenmue> там и строят и пвп и делают разные вещи прикольные. например калькулятор внутри игры. или майнкрафт в майнкрафте создали
<Scrimmer> последнее -как? о_0
<shenmue> внутри игры есть провоад рычажки и такое прочее для создания механизмов. ну + моды добавляют. а благодоря этомму уже можно создать очень продвинутые штуки
<shenmue> кто то кстати собирался процессор полноценный собрать. не помню. может новость уже пробегала
<Scrimmer> http://squarefaction.ru/game/minecraft/blog/1276
<shenmue> Scrimmerа тут просто. рычажок имеет два положения или 1 и 0. а два рычажка уже 4 разных положения... а дальше уже булёва алгебра. просёк?
<Scrimmer> угу
<shenmue> а начинаеться всё с того что ты голый руками бьёш по дереву что бы из дерева сделать сначала матыгу а потом 16-битный процессор
<Scrimmer> у мну ява, когда пытался играть в майнкрафт, выжирала 2 гб оперативы в миг
<shenmue> потому что ява
<Scrimmer> в универе все проги/лабы мы делаем на яве
<Scrimmer> бяка
<shenmue> у мну проц не вытягивает. видюха есно на нуле. фигли там делать
<Scrimmer> у мну проц q6600
<shenmue> мне это не о чем не говорит
<Scrimmer> а зря
<Scrimmer> artus пыщь
<FishErr> где в 12.10 можно анимацию настроить (вернее убрать её) при выборе нужного окна. Если к примеру у меня у приложении два окна, они группируются на панели и при нажатии на кнопку появляется вот такой экран: http://ximages.net/images/88709200402849713141.png
<FishErr> где можно эту анимацию отключить, уж больно много времени занимает эта красотень
<shenmue> компиз
<FishErr> пошарился по compizconfig - не нашел. еще раз пройдусь
<scratchx[x]> народ что такое tweetmarker?
<Denver79> если сделать по скайпу вызов - в Wireshark можно увидеть ip собеседника?
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<VMV> всем привет и с праздниками!)
<VMV> подскажите плз, добавил в группу пользователя для виртуалбокс, и теперь судо не работает
<VMV> добавлял так sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a user
<VMV> теперь пишет что я не в группе судо, и вообще - is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> он психанул шоле?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> превед
<VMV> я что-то не пойму, я в группе судо, но выполнить ничего не получается...
<VMV> все, тупой вопрос снят с повестки дня)
<Scrimmer> какой вопрос
<bitelmen> Привет
<bitelmen> Можит кто помочь с powerdns
<Scrimmer> МожЕт*
<bitelmen> Проблема в том что непишит лог
<Scrimmer> не пишет*
<tagezi> Scrimmer: как ты со мной общаешься?)))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: или у тебя, просто, приступ сегодня? ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, каГ ? я тибе только превед написалЪ
<tagezi> Scrimmer: значит приступ )
<Scrimmer> ой ну боже
<Scrimmer> tagezi, Привет. Как прошел твой день?
<Scrimmer> Просто некоторое время назад я не мог найти свой монокль с цилиндром
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да я не про это )))) я про ошибки [17:45:31] <bitelmen> Можит кто помочь с powerdns
<tagezi> я их значительно больше делаю )))
<Scrimmer> но не такие глупые :)
<Scrimmer> а я и тебя поправляю, кстати
<skai-falkorr> скриммер хороший. скриммер правильно делает
<Scrimmer> только не бань плиз
<skai-falkorr> за что?
<skai-falkorr> ты полезен.
<Scrimmer> не знаю, малоли
<Scrimmer> странно звучит
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35824
<icapusta> http://goo.gl/5BGDH   распечатал тестовую страницу на древнем принтере под убунту под VMWare версии 5.02
<talkerbox> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/8/2/f/1/1/c6d3e2f1c061acf9aafaaece5af.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: марк выпускает убунту для телефонов? ПАНИКААААА!!!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так?
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<Scrimmer> тот что с открытым ртом - на мою сестру похож
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/e/4/5/f/040a66a305eed75ae827aba7931.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2013/01/13/640162/dsc029611.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: давай ченить посмешнее
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: http://img11.nnm.ru/e/6/4/a/3/aaa0abb5ac82500f091807af950.jpg
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<skai-falkorr> хех
<skai-falkorr> мой телефон имеет батарейку, сертифицированную для россии. и телефон, сертифицированный для украины
<stasdizzi> http://imgur.com/wyC1t
<baronos> со старым новым годом всех))
<[Raiden]> спс и тебя
<Scrimmer> artus, 1
<Scrimmer> artus, 1 1
<artus> ня!
<Scrimmer> ай красавец
<Scrimmer> приват открой
<artus> а йа ток домой добрался
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> блин, как мир перевести на линукс?
<tagezi> надоела винда
<tagezi> Scrimmer: тут?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-06
<tagezi> всем привет
<snql> Готс андед!
<aleksei`> утро )
<tagezi> утро
<brestows> хай
<snql> Готс андед!
<[Raiden]> snql: ты теперь в секте?
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> готс андед!
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0106/h_1389019003_6389213_032b5fcc5e.png
<[Raiden]> федорщики не редко выберают кде.
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/01/05/133563/
<snql> я даже перелогинился
<snql> нельзя так с таблицами
<snql> индекс у id 0, поле что не ключевое? по рукам бить тогда нужно
<snql> простите, не удержался, наболело
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> созрел
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку,
<Sergey_IT> думаю, какой комп собрать, то есть из чего
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, мысли есть, а то я отстал...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: для чего комп то будет использоваться?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: начни с суммы которую не жалко потратить. А там уже будет видно из чего )
<Sergey_IT> до 20 тыс.
<Sergey_IT> жене печатные платы разводить, а мне линукса и на старом селероне хватает пока, но побыстрее тоже хочется
<Sergey_IT> я вот не пойму, нужно ли столько ядер (
<[Raiden]> 20 только за системник или включая монитор  и т.д.?
<Sergey_IT> и графика intel hd 4000/4600 как под линуксом?
<Sergey_IT> монитор - это отдельно
<Sergey_IT> это жене решать - ее глаза болжны выбирать
<Sergey_IT> д
<[Raiden]> нормально, если не играть. собирай на и5 3.2-3.4 ггц. Если поновей то на хасвеле сокет 1150, если чуть дешевле  то  sandy bridge на 1155
<[Raiden]> если не разгонять, то чипсет пофиг какой
<[Raiden]> нокиа люмия щелкает удивительно http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9558/92081545.0/0_b4e3c_ad579ac6_orig
<[Raiden]> а видюшку если что можно будет и потом прикупить.
<[Raiden]> когда интел надоест
<Sergey_IT> не надоест, если будет работать
<[Raiden]> хасвелы говорят потеплей прошлых ядер, т.к. в них ещё что-то засунули. склероз )
<Sergey_IT> а материнку какую? Я к асусу  привык
<[Raiden]> но не для разгона это не существенно
<[Raiden]> н уможешь и его если привык.
<[Raiden]> asrock можешь глянуть
<tagezi> у асуса железо хорошо сделано.. если сравнивать стандартные материнки, например, с интелом, даже не вооружонным глазом видно сто железо лучше проработано
<[Raiden]> у асрока есть экстрим серия, там много вариантов.
<tagezi> если брать интегрированый интел, то нужно кучу ядер, иначе он притормаживать будет
<[Raiden]> знакомый покупал себе. Сам я на гигабайте сижу, а прошлая была msi. И к обоим нет претензий.
<tagezi> ну, у меня жена на ноненейм сидит, у неё тоже нет притензий )
<[Raiden]> нонейм я не беру )
<Sergey_IT> у меня асусы уже 8-10 лет работают
<Sergey_IT> а сокет проца и платы должны совпадать?
<tagezi> точно отстал )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты конгда поледний раз комп собирал?)
<tagezi> когда*
<Sergey_IT> дааавно (
<Sergey_IT> я имею ввиду 1150 и 1155
<Sergey_IT> последний раз 2 года назад - 80286 собирал (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: должны конечно 1150 как ни странно новее.
<Sergey_IT> тогда понятно почему он дороже
<[Raiden]> можно гугльнуть разницу между чипсетами, после выбора сокета. Интел их сча делает сразу штук 4-5. И потом будет проще выбрать
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJM8B5zkP5w
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-07
<Anton2d> tesy
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Fail!
<tagezi> как то печално, 7 января, а снега нет (
<andrex> а у мну все пучком, не то что в том году
<andrex> снега навалило тока весной
<andrex> !pm > Tallendet
<ubuntuhelp> Tallendet, please see my private message
<andrex> !faq > Tallendet
<ubuntuhelp> Tallendet, please see my private message
<Tallendet> ghjk
<Anton2d> А у нас фигачит снег. Двое суток вообще было -35, щаз "потеплело" до -18. Зима - зимее не бывает.
<Tallendet> Anton2d, а где это у вас?
<Anton2d> Ну это типа почти Сибирь. Алтайский край.
<andrex> а у меня теплынь -25
<andrex> на термометре ваще - 31
<Tallendet> А в Туле дождь )
<Anton2d> Хотя в этом году у нас был рекордный по тепле ноябрь-декабрь. Редко меньше -5 опускалось.
<Anton2d> Но наверное теперь январь-февраль-март даст просраться по полной, поглядим. Скорей бы весна.
<Tallendet> Скоререй бы лето
<andrex> вам не угодишь
 * andrex решил что будет зима и все)
<Tallendet> Есть ли клиенты irc на java?
<aleksei`> утро
<tagezi> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> офф топ. где в топоре логи?
<mdma> посоветуйте утилиту для детектирования срабатывания клавишь, чтоб в реальнои времени выводились коды нажатых клавишь коавиатуры/мыши
<mdma> помню в комплекте вижул студио была такая, а под линукс не знаю
<andrex> lkl, logkeys
<mdma> что-то этот странный logkeys ничего в файл не пишет, при самом первом запуске как создал пустой логфайл так ему ничего и не помогает,   ни  "sudo logkeys -s -d mouse0"  не пашет ни просто  logkeys -s
<mdma> *sudo logkeys -s
 * Balticman going to running
<snql> готс андед
<Sergey_IT> а почему не swimming?
<Balticman> Sergey_IT: потому как раннинг =)
<Sergey_IT> так льда нет, можно и поплавать
<Sergey_IT> Balticman, поставь 14.04 - адреналина больше будет
<Balticman> Sergey_IT: я за стабильность =)
<Balticman> есть более стабильные релизы =)
<Sergey_IT> тогда не бегать, а лежать надо ;)
<Balticman> Sergey_IT: так я за стабильными релизами и бегаю
<Sergey_IT> тогда не останавливайся - ищи самый стабильный
<Balticman> угу
<Balticman> пилим
<Sergey_IT> зачем пилить то?
<Balticman> Sergey_IT: Ubuntu никогда не будет впорядке
<Sergey_IT> порядок нужен в голове, от ОС не зависит
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-08
<tagezi> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?17/53/36
<tagezi> что бы когда райден кинет ссылкой можно было сказать что баян )
<aleksei`> утро
<andrex> вечер
<aleksei`> у тебя уже вечер?
<andrex> ну да
<aleksei`> далековато ))
<Anton2d> обед
<tagezi> у него 16:15 так что день пока.. он мечтает просто )
<andrex> tagezi, :p
<aleksei`> ну всё равно,у меня только 9 утра
<tagezi> у меня тоже )
<aleksei`> 7 часов разница - это много ))
<tagezi> да не.. тут 5000 км всегодо него
<aleksei`> и я ещё не проснулся чтоб мечтать начать )))
<tagezi> можно палкой кинуть даже )
<aleksei`> всего лишь ... ))
<aleksei`> эхх, через 10 мин. лекции начинаются, как меня задолбали эти студенты ...
<tagezi> учишь?
<aleksei`> да
<tagezi> какой предмет?
<andrex> лан поуду за снайпой снимать студентов, aleksei` если че гри кого первого)
<aleksei`> tagezi, основы языков программирования (php, c# c++, c)
<aleksei`> andrex, первыми самые двоешники пойдут ))
<tagezi> мама мия.. бедные студенты )
<tagezi> основа языков програмирования - это буковки =)
<andrex> это звуковки
<tagezi> учи учи.. а то большинство из них букварь то и забыли прочитать )
<tagezi> а у меня помоему программирование закончилось.. асталось только администрирование и общие предметы для управления и экономики (
<andrex> тока хойкни...
<andrex> ArtemZ, ты когда починиш свой клиент?
<aleksei`> да иногда чувствую себя клоуном, распинаюсь у доски, а все сидят в интернете, но во время сессии наступает моё время злодейства ))
<andrex> заберай все девайсы, и кто сессию незакроет тот обломаецо со своим)
<aleksei`> я обычно на сессиюберу аудиторию без компов и все мне мобилы сдают ))
<aleksei`> процедурным программированием можно и на листочках заниматься
<snql> готс андед
<snql> andrex: http://www.gramota.ru/class/coach/tbgramota/45_88
<andrex> я вкурсе что тама и а не е
<andrex> и вкурсе что запятых нет)
<snql> тогда чего нервные клетки мои убиваешь и пишешь "починиш"
<andrex> а вот специально)
<andrex> корондошъ
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> Hi
<andrex> baronos, бу
<baronos> Бдишь?)
<andrex> бдю
<baronos> Либо убунту нафиг не нужна либо она не ломается. Вопросов вообще не вижу))
<baronos> Надо диверсию для привлечения народу
<aleksei`> baronos, она не ломается или просто страшно у тебя спрашивать ))
<baronos> хех
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos> Надо дописать, что в отпуске :)
<andrex> !no is <reply> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :D)
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about is <reply> Основной пользователь gnome shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о gnome 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :d yet, andrex
<andrex> baronos, ты уволен)
<andrex> !no is <reply> baronos Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :D)
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about is <reply> baronos Основной пользователь gnome shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о gnome 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :d yet, andrex
<andrex> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<andrex> !no is <reply> !baronos Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :D)
<ubuntuhelp> I know nothing about is <reply> !baronos Основной пользователь gnome shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о gnome 3 к нему. (Наданный мометн в отпуске :d yet, andrex
<andrex> !baronos
<andrex> тупой бот
<andrex> или я
<tagezi> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<tagezi> !andrex
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='andrex'
<tagezi> !andrex
<tagezi> эм.. )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<andrex> tagezi, я скромный
<tagezi> andrex: он просто тебя боиться )
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> tagezi, мб
<tagezi> у*(к+б)
<andrex> это еще че за гомосятина?
<tagezi> не ругайся при детях, не Охлабыстин )
<andrex> конечно, я круче :D
<[Raiden]> Охлобыстин заявил, что т.к. у геев не может быть детей, их ряды будут пополняться за счёт наших. ПОэтому их надо выпилить :)
<andrex> !no baronos is <reply> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему. (Наданный момент уволен :D)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> во
 * andrex склерозник
<andrex> черд, пробел забыл
<andrex> !no baronos is <reply> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему. (На данный момент уволен :D)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> baronos, теперь ты точно уволен)
<[Raiden]> Храм Христа спасителя в мск. На мобилку правда http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6730/193687024.5/0_c8a1a_2f6ffce0_XXXL.jpg
<tagezi> пикасо и то вменяемее рисовал )
<[Raiden]> ))
<aleksei`> блин, да чтож такое, соединение пропадает периодически ...
<tagezi> а фиг его знает..у меня гугл сегодня вообще трясет, через раз работает
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/01/08/response/
<andrex> а уменя, колодцы гады пооткрывали чет чинят тама, горячую воду отклчили, гады.
<[Raiden]> не туда кинул
<andrex> ну молоток че)
<andrex> в какой ты тама сети торчиш?
<andrex> хочу потролить)
<[Raiden]> она почти уже померла. irc.ircline.ru бывший 1 из русских далнетов
<andrex> аа видел)
<andrex> такую
<[Raiden]> по памяти больше захожу
<andrex> ща какойнить беле мене большей сервак заграбастает
<andrex> о*ее*
<andrex> оо тама уже совсем все запущено...
<tagezi> что, там даже тролить уже некого? )
<aleksei`> походу пустует
<andrex> да есть вот тока мало каналов где норм человек
<andrex> восномном 4 -6
<andrex> или ваще 2-1
<tagezi> я думал дальнет не умрёт никогда 0
<tagezi> хотя.. так же думали и про чат.ру
<UNIm95> Народ кто может посоветовать хороший ман по редактированию sudoers?
<UNIm95> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<UNIm95> И как я умудрился окно сразу закрыть?
<[Raiden]> в инете полно описаний
<[Raiden]> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: мне надо несколько прог запускать без постоянных вводов судо
<UNIm95> Или не вводить пароль для судо в скриптах
<UNIm95> Так как суид бит не ставится на скрипты
<[Raiden]> это почему не ставится на скрипты?
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/суперпользователь_в_ubuntu?s[]=sudoers - тут достаточно инфы тоже.
<UNIm95> Какая-то заморочка по безопастности
<[Raiden]> возможно программы из скрипта работают всёравно от юзера, но суид бит чмо тпо любому поставит на скрипт или на любой файл
<[Raiden]> чмо = чмод
<[Raiden]> очепятка
<[Raiden]> в любом случае судо получше в плане секурности. Т.к. можно разрешить только группе или юзеру
<[Raiden]> Ещё можно передавать пароль через пайп, но это совсем несекурно )
<andrex> man sudoers
<UNIm95> andrex: [Raiden]: Спаибо
<UNIm95> спаибо*
<UNIm95> спасибо*
<UNIm95> черт ._<
<UNIm95> Да сегодня просто мой день >_<
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> тонко так флудит )
<OnkelTem> Привет, ребята! У меня поблема с флешкой. Когда я её в УСБ вставляю, то она не манутится, а в логах вот такое происходит: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=naWfR1Ti
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи?
<OnkelTem> То есть в чем вообще может быть дело? Что означает эта ругань?
<OnkelTem> Или где лучше спросить? Где у нас спецов по hardware и кёрнелу больше?
<rekcuFniarB> А в венде работает?
<[Raiden]> лучше на форуме. Если флэшка работает в других ос, то наверное ничего не делать, поменять её или ждать когда будет работать.
<[Raiden]> у меня была одна , всё время писала errorno: -110
<andrex> умела у тя железка
<[Raiden]> через пол года стала видеться, в новом ядре.
<andrex> попробуй тестдиском пройтись может несовсем еще сдох
<andrex> и вобще в других усб пробовал?
<OnkelTem> andrex: что за тестдиск?
<andrex> !testdisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='testdisk'
<OnkelTem> andrex: не, не пробовал. Это обычная microSD, которую я пробовал вставить в усб через переходник, а теперь через кард-ридер вот
<andrex> ыыы
<OnkelTem> apt-cache search testdisk?
<OnkelTem> yep
<andrex> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<andrex> может картридер китайцы плохо спаяли)
<OnkelTem> andrex: фуфу, не надо тут! Я его в связном брал за большие деньги!
<[Raiden]> если где-то ещё подключить нельзя, то можно и поколдовать
<andrex> нуну
<OnkelTem> и на нем написано Transcend
<OnkelTem> TestDisk по ходу честно завис
<[Raiden]> в связном за маленькие деньги вообще ничего нет, даже то что дешевое.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: :P
<andrex> я гдето слышал что все заводы в китай переехали
<OnkelTem> У меня такое ощущение, что я в MSDOS больше понимал дисковую кухню
<OnkelTem> я даже помнится руками в disk editor'е правил партишен тейблы, на калькуляторе вычисляя сектора
<OnkelTem> сейчас же как тупой юзер
<[Raiden]> в лине нету френдовой системы ошибок, типа ваш диск помер или ваш диск неверно определился.
<OnkelTem> ога
<[Raiden]> так что самое простое воткнуть её ещё куда-нить.
<OnkelTem> Недавно купил SD карту для Raspberry (кстати, у меня теперь эта штука, так что можете задавать вопросы :)
<andrex> в телефон или фотик или куда тама она втыкаецо
<OnkelTem> линукс с ней отказался работать, винда 7-ка - ТОЖЕ!
<andrex> а у мня тоже есть за 2 рубля купил без рубля)
<OnkelTem> в итоге я её свободно отформатировал в макбуке!
<[Raiden]> Ну если тоже, то померла наверное.
<andrex> а у мня встал как родной, видать руки не те или брак)
<OnkelTem> причем на этом макбуке у меня линукс и макось стоят, так что пихал в один порт
<OnkelTem> andrex: гз! :)
<OnkelTem> andrex: чего туда поставил? Rasbian?
<OnkelTem> я влепил OpenELEC так как с расбианом она у меня не завелась (телек ничего не показывал)... правда потом то я разобрался, что там колдовать надо с режимами, но теперь уже лень елек сносить
<OnkelTem> andrex: (я про флешку писал, что линукс с ней отказался работать)
<andrex> ну флешка заработала тоже причем шла в комлекте на 4 гига
<[Raiden]> можно гугльнуть ещё по модели флэшки и ошибкам этим.
<OnkelTem> а, ты такую купил.. а где брал?
<andrex> в днсе
<OnkelTem> Я нашел только в ТерраЭлектронике, чуть-ли не 2500 отдал за девайс без флехи >:(
<snql> готс андед
<Sergey_IT> бедные дети
<[Raiden]> будут верующими панками )
<[Raiden]> всем привет с кем не здоровался.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-09
<Anton2d> Привет. Есть такая утилита в юнити стандартная, которая видео с десктопа пишет, кто может посмотреть её название ?
<Anton2d> Или в ГШ оно было... видел точно где-то из коробки.
<tagezi> vlc?
<tagezi> остально г полное, только комп тормозит жутко, а смысла нет
<andrex> istanbul
<andrex> ffmpeg
<Anton2d> да не то все. Встроеная утилита в окружение толи юнити толи гш
<tagezi> чото меня ффмпег не впечатлил
<Anton2d> оно еще как новая фишка преподносилось, что из каробки запись видео есть со стола.
<andrex> recordmydesktop
<andrex> она уг
<Anton2d> Даже висело оно на шрткатах кажется.
<Anton2d> recordmydesktop - это не то
<Anton2d> Ладно понял пойду гуглить.
<tagezi> нет что б сразу пойти гуглить )
<andrex> ну вродькак оно и есть стандартное)
<andrex> я гдето видел прогу кста нормальную тока вспомнить не могу
<andrex> причем её в репх нет...
<Anton2d> Ага, почти нашёл. Оно живет в гном шелл, вызывается по Ctrl + Alt + Shift + R
<tagezi> а клавиши фн и супер там точно не используються? )
<tagezi> Fn + Супер + Ctrl + Alt + Shift + R класно же ))
<Anton2d> Пишет в некий .webm естественно не имеет никаких настроек. Короче очередное УГ от гнома это.
<Anton2d> И даже неизвестно в каком месте это шорктат прописан, в шоркатах клавы - нету ;)
<Anton2d> Офигеть какая богатая реализация и описание! ;)
<Anton2d> Control+Shift+Alt+R keybinding starts and stops the recording. A red circle is displayed in the bottom right corner of the screen when the recording is in progress. After the recording is finished, a file named 'shell-%d%u-%c.webm' is saved in your Videos directory. In the filename, %d is the date, %u is a string that makes the filename unique, and %c is a counter that is incremented each time a recording is made within a
<Anton2d> single gnome-shell session.
<Anton2d> И это всё что есть об этом на wiki.gnome.org
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего еще надо? работает, кушать не просит.
<Anton2d> Никаких настроек вообще, ни имя файла ни каталога куда писать, ничего вообще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> написано же, покладет в ~/Video
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну или как ты этот линк настроил
<andrex> kazam попробуй, тока лучше из ппа
<Anton2d> Обалдеть, вот единственное место которое я нашёл про этот шорткат http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0109/h_1389242853_1063649_94796285bb.jpeg
<Anton2d> Более вообще нет ничего про него, спасибо что хоть выключить можно а не в бинарники вшито ;)
<andrex> o_O я нуб.
 * andrex тока щас узнал что при перетаскивании файла в терминал, переносится путь
<Anton2d> я это случайно заметил в наутилусе  давно еще ;)
<Anton2d> но мне больше нравиться ctrl+l и путь в буфер
<Anton2d> получается ctrl+L & ctrl+C - и к мышки не надо тянуться.
<andrex> а мона так если имя файла уникальное nano ~/*/*/*/*/file
<tagezi> извращенцы )
<tagezi> у меня кнтр+ц и контр+в не пашут в терменале )
<Anton2d> в терминале пашет вообщето crtl+shif+V
<tagezi> что бы не копипастить.. но если ооочень хочеться, то фн+шифт+инс =)
<andrex> такаяже фигня
<andrex> пальцеломка на ноутах))
<Anton2d> так шифт инс - это же мышовый буфер обмена, который на выделение
<tagezi> незнаю какой, но у меня вставляет )
<andrex> sysrq так ваще жесть у меня)
<andrex> alt gr приходицо жать еще
<Anton2d> crtl+shif+V  - обычный буфер обмена, shift-ins - мышовое выделение.
 * Anton2d не понимает как вообще можно что то делать на ноутбучной клаве, ужос же...
<tagezi> я тоже раньше не понимал )
<Anton2d> К плохому - долго привыкаешь, но привыкнуть можно - да.
<Anton2d> В плюсы бучных клав в узибилите вообще есть какие-то ?
<Anton2d> *А плюсы
<tagezi> насамом деле очень удобно фн
<tagezi> управление большенством устройст происходит без нажатия большого количесва клавишь.. быстрое управление звуком, яркостью, плеером
<tagezi> это вроде сейчас и на обычных клавах есть правда,но я как-то их так и не осилил.. далеко тянуться нужно.. мне в лом.. а тут всё рядом
<Anton2d> andrex, еще проще, в наутилусе на любом файле ctrl+C, в терминале shift+ctrl+V, драгндроп не нужен.
<andrex> ну эт я вкурсе
<Anton2d> Правда будет file:/// ;) - это блин кака
<tagezi> проще табом добивать
<Anton2d> да но путь я копирую через ctrl+L & ctrl+C
<Anton2d> дальше уже табом
<Anton2d> Ладно надо воркать, фигней маятся хватит!
<tagezi> у меня он сам копируеться )
<tagezi> чего его копировать-то.. мышкой щелкаешь на папкуи он в пнеле отражает новый путь
<Anton2d> ну да, но так путь в буфер выделения ложится а не в стандартный буфер обмена
<tagezi> Anton2d: не, ты не понял,там вообще в буфер ничегоне помещаеться, оно просто в панель переходит
<tagezi> =) кде,блин.. свистелки и свистел )
<Anton2d> а ну кде это кде
<aleksei`> всем утра )
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> мучитель пришёл )
<tagezi> сейчас начнёт поедать тела невинных студентов )
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> ага, через 14 минут их ждёт расплата, сегодня зачёты ))
<aleksei`> будут функции мне на листочках писать и рассказывать про устройствомикропроцессоров !!!
<tagezi> ты вроде пхп приподавешь)
<aleksei`> не только
<tagezi> хотя да.. пусть пишут функцию "создание цмс на ассемблер" )
<aleksei`> ну для микропроцессоров ассемблер и идёт у нас
<aleksei`> а так преподаю ещё и компьютерные сети и сетевое программирование, но это уже 3-4 курсы
<tagezi> ВССиТ
<tagezi> обожаю нашего препода по ВССиТ, такой класный мужик, три дня с нами сидел показывал платки и микросхемки.. я потом как просветлённый ходил )
<aleksei`> ну типо того, и выч. системы и сети и телекоммуникации ))
<aleksei`> у нас всю электронику отдельный преподаватель ведёт
<tagezi> я кстати единственный кто сделал контрольную по ассемблеру из нашей группы )
<aleksei`> у нихтам вообще весело, сначала моделируют в эмуле работу микросхем (лампочки там всякие загораться или тухнуть должны), а потом спаиваютсхемы ))
<aleksei`> а что за задание было?
<aleksei`> ладно, мои гоблины начали собираться потихоньку, надо их взбодрить ))
<tagezi> да простое очень.. сделать функция сумму деления двух чисел при н от 1 до 10
<andrex> aleksei`, ща со снайпы комунить ухо отстрелю, взбодряцо мигом)
<aleksei`> ммм, мои сиигналы разные программирут для разного типа процессоров
<tagezi> тавай, удачи.. не ешь их много, у них мясо плохое )
<aleksei`> andrex, я им скажу тчто у меня снайпер сидит на крыше и шпоры палит )))
<Karmahacker> Всем привет!  подскажите как можно защитить  vncserver от брута?
<Karmahacker> Пожалуйста
<Karmahacker> или как добавить поротокол vnc в fail2ban если это вообще реально
<andrex> Karmahacker, NX
<Karmahacker> andrex не очень  понял
<Karmahacker> Точнее не понял вообще )
<andrex> ну тотже внц тока в ссх тунеле
<Karmahacker> у меня  задавча транслировать экран, без права управления, c этим справляется guacamole но   достали  брутить экран с полными правами)
<andrex> заверни его в ссш емае. про fail2ban фз, тама помоему еще маршруты нада будет строть
<andrex> man ssh
<andrex> читай про -L
<andrex> либо юзай NX тама уже все на блюдечке
<istorik> на одном компе поднимаю radmin на другом льются бекапы, а начальство зайдет увидет только что в телефоне башь читаю =(
<Karmahacker> andrex попробую посмотреть про NX   на буржуйском канале советуют создать правило в fail2ban
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<royek> ку
<royek> чатлане
<royek> хотелось бы узнать
<royek> это у одного меня или у всех так
<royek> проблема при создании загрузочной флешки
<royek> то есть есть образ убунту 12.04, если брать этот образ то загрузочная флешка создается нормально,
<royek> но как только взять 12.04.3 то не загружается
<tagezi> а если не брать то не нормально?
<tagezi> ну возьми 12.04
<tagezi> раз нормально только он ставится, разница какая?
<royek> дак 12.04 без обновлений а 12.04.3 обновления уже стоят.
<tagezi> и чо, ты думаешь не обновится?
<royek> просто узкий канал и трафик
<tagezi> а.. ну ставь тогда 14.04
<royek> в общем еще 20 век
<royek> не 21
<royek> ))
<royek> просто интересно у всех так или только у меня
<royek> что не так
<tagezi> мне лино 12.04ю3 ваще не покатила, они там косяков новых налепили тьма тьмущая
<royek> ?
<royek> мм
<tagezi> лечить замучался, плюнул поставил 13.10 )
<royek> ))
<royek> 13.10 там гном класик есть?
<royek> в репозиториях
<tagezi> не нравиться она мне.. почему-то.. хотя если нужно то можно всё поправить
<tagezi> у меня кде стоит, я не знаю
<royek> ну у меня видео карта не тянет гнома
<tagezi> элементари?
<royek> кде как то не нравится. не могу понять чем но не нравится
<tagezi> говорят она пряма вах какая шустрая, и на 12.04 основана )
<royek> элементари? )) тогда уже крысу лучше
<tagezi> кде не нравиться тем что даёт свободу выбора, эт часто так
<royek> не наоборот допустим в кде хочется удалить аконади и непомук
<royek> и не получится
<tagezi> а зачем?
<royek> потянет пакеты и всю среду снесет
<royek> потому что мне не нравится аконади и непомук. и они жрут ресурсы
<tagezi> отключи
<royek> и ими никогда не пользуюсь
<tagezi> что галочку не нашёл? вроде на видном месте разместили )
<royek> )) ага и будет лежать ненужные библиотеки ненужный хлам который не могу удалить )) не кошерно )))
<tagezi> тоесть когда всё стоит в системе раком и просто вах как десть прсто мата неи на это то всё зашибись, а когда грамотно интегрировано, то пошло всё в топку )
<royek> к стати с праздниками вас
<tagezi> у тебя в системе дофига чего лишнего висит, и ты даже не подозреваешь об этом
<tagezi> и не мешает даже
<royek> например?
<tagezi> гигов 5 наверное, ненужного мусору
<royek> ))
<royek> не порно у меня нет
<royek> ))
<tagezi> если твою убунту зачистить нормально, удалив всё что лишнее, то останеться гига 2 от силы, с твоим любимым гномом, браузером, офисным пакетом и касынкой
<tagezi> кстати, аконади в 12.04 тоже вроде намертво вмонтирован )
<royek> не у меня образ сы
<royek> сд
<royek> то есть 700
<royek> после установки 900
<royek> после руссификации 1.2Г где то
<royek> ну после кодеков плагинов и но в то же время удаления стандартного плера установки кошерного аудациоус
<royek> где то 1.5Г
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. я програмирую местами, у меня хлама в системе по определению навалом, так что 30 мегобайт для меня не проблема
<royek> интересно если дисты основанные на 10.04
<royek> везет
<royek> или дисты на которых гном2.32
<tagezi> ну, ещё есть дистр 10.04
<tagezi> он до сих пор обновляется
<royek> хм
<Anton2d> Да, в мультибуте у меня он есть живой такой вполне.
<Anton2d> Но сижу уже 12.04
<royek> и что быстрее работает?
<royek> 10.04 или 12.04 ?
<royek> вот мате пробовал и показалось что медленне работает чем юнити
<Anton2d> 10.04,10.10 вообще вне конкуренции по скорости
<Anton2d> А если компиз не включать.... то сам понимаешь, все летает на уровни винхр
<Anton2d> 12.04 заметно тормознее, это связано с ДЕ, хоть ГШ хоть юнити заметно тормознее старого доброго гнома.
<Anton2d> В кде не шарю.
<royek> в смысле на уровне винхр? она что быстрая?
<Anton2d> всмысле реакция интерфейса, ну как бы субъективный лаг, на уровне винхр
<royek> по моему винхр только стоит каспера поставить и всё ))) ни каких откликов
<UNIm95> Юзайте xfce
<Anton2d> антивирусы не нужны. А вообще скорость дистрибов странно рассматривать, надо сравниваться скорость разных ДЕ.
<oles> у винды есть какието внутреие таймеры отвечающие за плавность отрисовки интерфейса, так что быстрота отрисовки тут поняете упирающееся не в желзо
<oles> не знаю как у линуксов с этим поидее тоже должно быть чтото вроде
<oles> у иксов и де то есть
<royek> xfce4 ни чем не отличается от гном2.3 по скорости
<Anton2d> andrex, kazam - то что надо - спасибо.
<crucl0> привет, чат
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> сам такой
<andrex> Anton2d, немазашто, есть прога получше тока язабыл где её искать и как завут)
<andrex> [Raiden], бубух
<Anton2d> Не, не мне надо было что бы запись звука со звуковухи тоже работала, - это в kazam работает, всё гут, проверил.
<[Raiden]> куку
<[Raiden]> Я тут почитал про телефоны сони с 20мп камерой и кучей шумов. И решил попробовать их убрать от нечего делать )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0109/h_1389272485_6378169_405af50770.png
<[Raiden]> немножко вроде получилось
<Anton2d> ;) угу вместе смикрорезкостью ушли и шумы.
<[Raiden]> чего фигово , там не цветовые, а яркостные шумы, их сложно убрать не испортив резкость
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Anton2d> да это так.
<Anton2d> вообще они там какие-то нестандартные, очень специфические на камерах таких не бывает ;)
<[Raiden]> и очень в общем жаль. Я имел некотоыре надежды что оно будет снимать хорошо )
<[Raiden]> ну или лучше чем получилось
<Anton2d> так даунсемплнуть до 1080р не убирая шумов, поди намано будет ;)
<Anton2d> не печатать же тебе их..
<[Raiden]> а.. ну так-то да. Но тогда можно просто взять любой телефон от 5 до 13-16 мп и там уже будет достаточно мало шума )
<[Raiden]> на многих
<[Raiden]> тут он реально какой-то специфичный. ВОзможно это следы какой-то кривой софтовой обработки.
<[Raiden]> ну или матрица такая кривая. На этом теме конец )
<Anton2d> на шумы матрицы это вообще не похоже, очень специфично.
<[Raiden]> да, скорее всег очто-то другое
<Anton2d> Есть способ убрать почти 90% шумов без потери деталей.
<Anton2d> Я иногда пользуюсь, но есть одно но, он годится для предметной съёмки и нужен штатив.
<Anton2d> Съёмка 3-5 кадров и цифровое усреднение результата, шумы все уходят - резкость на месте. Для телефона это конечно не годится ;)
<Anton2d> Зато это хороший способ сделать говномыльницей кадр без шумов.
<Anton2d> И да это если шумы настоящие хаотичные, с матрицы идут.
<royek> банк тестовых заданий
<royek> ой не туда
<[Raiden]> лумия 1020 хорошо фоткает, если сравнивать с другими подобными устройсвами, т.е. телефонами. Удивительно что финская компания имеет такую камеру, а японские, американские и т.д. компании нет )
<[Raiden]> Точнее уже не финская.
<[Raiden]> офтоплю не по детски. )
<andrex> накажи себя :D
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex дал плетку [Raiden]
 * [Raiden] отшлёпал себя и пошел дальше оффтопить
<crucl0> мужики, кто подскажет, как в фоновое окно передать клик мыши?
<crucl0> без активации самого окна, само собой.
<crucl0> что-то типа xdotool type --window 12345 hello_world только для клика
<andrex> фз
<[Raiden]> наверное можно передать зная ид окна. Чем правда не скажу, но думаю можно даже если не активно
<crucl0> id окна не проблема
<crucl0> тот же xdotool может кликнуть, но окно должно быть в фокусе
<aleksei`> andrex, вот зачем ты мне 2 студентовсегодня снял?
<aleksei`> crucl0, а по названию окна не катит?
<crucl0> как вообще, например, делают ботов, которые кликают в отдельном окне и не блокируют курсор? Виртуальный клик, так сказать
<oles> раз пошла такая пьянка, можно ли из юзерского процесса перехватить нажатия клавиш и мышки?
<andrex> aleksei`, а скучно было
<aleksei`> да, шпионом клавиатуры
<crucl0> aleksei`: в чём отличие определения окна по имени от определения по ИД?
<oles> а ссылку на такого шпиона можно*
<oles> ?
<aleksei`> crucl0, разные могутбыть как ий ди, так и имя
<crucl0> oles:  можно напрямую брать из /dev/input
<crucl0> aleksei`: есть окно some_wnd и его id 12345. если я буду искать окно по имени some-wnd, то я найду то же самое окно, что и по запросу id=12345
<oles> crucl0, спс
<crucl0> aleksei`: не?
<aleksei`> crucl0, ну значит этоу  тебя так всё правильно
<aleksei`> поверь мне, бывает всякое ...
<tagezi> клик это событие. клик по окну это событие дочернего процеса рабочего стола ) разве нет?
<tagezi> вообще лучше писать ботов как плагины, это проще и нервам и времени
<[Raiden]> а задача верно описана? нужно сделать клик конкретно , сэмулировать мышку или что-то нажать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если последнее, то средств может быть больше чем xdottool , я думаю
<aleksei`> всё равно не получится кликнуть без перехода фокуса, но можно потом (после клика) быстро вернуть фокус назад
<aleksei`> ну или либо если окно вызываешь сам, то параметр при вызове NoActivate должен убиватьфокус при клике
<crucl0> [Raiden]: например, хочу сваять бота для какой-нибудь флэшки аля 3вРяд. чтобы в одной вкладке бот кликал игру, а я в это время в другой вкладке своими делами занят. Это например.
<[Raiden]> я придумал багофичу. 1. узнаем ид активного окна, делаем ег оповерх всех 2. делаем клик по активному заднему окну, 3. отменяем пункт 1.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем надо гуглить. Если там нажатие в прогармме\игре только с мышки возможно то это одно, а если и с клавы то возможно другое )
<crucl0> именно с пойнтера
<crucl0> с мышки
<crucl0> есть ли смысл для этой задачи почитать про Xlib?
<[Raiden]> сделай тогда так что бы кликалось в активном. А что бы это не беспокоило, на момент клика переключай предыдущее активное в режим олвейс он топ )
<[Raiden]> как вариант, если других нет
<crucl0> ну да. на безрыбье и рак щука
<crucl0> как херово быть тупым, вы бы знали )
 * andrex знает
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> crucl0: на чем пишешь то?
<crucl0> tagezi: python \ pyqt
<tagezi> и кстати, если бля браузера, то можно плагин писать.. есть же api всякие
<[Raiden]> д != б )
<tagezi> есть плагин манке (вроде) для фф, в нём обычно всякие хрени для игрушек пишут
<tagezi> ой, да.. сори
<tagezi> crucl0: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greasemonkey
<tagezi> во оно.. это именно для броузерного будет классно
<crucl0> tagezi: да, спасибо. уже смотрю.
<crucl0> tagezi: но это "другой вид спорта" :)  Чувствую, придётся QtWebkit расчехлять
<tagezi> crucl0: ну, можно и вебкит, там тогда вообще фокус не нудно будет переводить.. а событие мыши просто эмулировать.. но можно и не хитрить слишком, а просто на JS писать.. и пусть оно там само нажимает
<teddyp1cker> кликер какой-то пишете ?)
<tagezi> он пишет.. мне влом такое писать
<tagezi> да и писать там особ нечего, если это только не мего бот приста для данжа на 80 лвл в ПВ
<tagezi> =)
<teddyp1cker> а че за задачка ?
<tagezi> не знаю, он особо не распростроняется )
<Karmahacker> Всем добрый вечер!   кто может помочь с  фильтроом для  fail2ban ?
<Karmahacker> можно  даже за умеренную плату в личку
<teddyp1cker> никогда не трогал к сожалению
<teddyp1cker> а в чем трабл?
<Karmahacker> нужно написать фильтр  но я в регулярных выражениях ничего не понимаю
<Karmahacker> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/MANUAL_0_8#Filters   вот здесь есть мануал небольшой
<teddyp1cker> окей, а что конкретно нужно?
<tagezi> тебе же сегодня уже помогали с этим вопросом
<Karmahacker> есть лог, нужно из этого лога отлавливать хосты с которых были попытки авторизоваться  (брут)
<Karmahacker> и соответсвенно  банить их
<teddyp1cker> а факт попытки авторизации брутом как определяешь?
<teddyp1cker> или вы этом и есть вопрос?)
<Karmahacker> tagezi, да но выяснилось, что сам это не осилю
<Karmahacker> факт  это больше 2х ошибок при авторизации это уже  в конфиге fail2ban определяется
<tagezi> а чо fail2ban?
<tagezi> тебе andrex вроде NX советовал
<Karmahacker> tagezi, средствами fail2ban это можно сделать но нужно создать фильтр, сам я не петрю )
<tagezi> ну как хочешь..
<Karmahacker> tagezi я еще не добрался до NX  разбирался с fail2ban )  но все уперлось в регулярное выражение для фильтра.
<teddyp1cker> больше 2х попыток вообще или с определенным пороговыми интервалом
<teddyp1cker> авторизация это просто доступ к некоторому url ?
<Karmahacker> teddyp1cker там это уже в конфиге  настраивается. как я понял,  фильтр берет записи из лога, а в конфиге есть правило к каждому фильтру
<Karmahacker> у меня есть лог, но нет фильтра )
<Karmahacker> teddyp1cker у меня установлен vncserver  но, после  нного количества попыток брута vncserver  блокирует доступ даже мне при вводе правильного пароля. Приходится перзепускать сервер (
<teddyp1cker>  да это-то ясно
<teddyp1cker> только ты на главные вопросы не ответил
<teddyp1cker> или я не знаю fail2ban)
<teddyp1cker> http://whateverthing.com/blog/2013/07/24/fail2ban-login-throttling/ - вроде твой случай
<Karmahacker> teddyp1cker прости я может, не понял вопроса,  Да задача та же , но у меня  другой лог
<aleksei`> ладно, попрусь домой, надоело что-то работать ))
<aleksei`> всем удачи )
<NoOova> Господа всем привет
<NoOova> Подскажите пожалуйста
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<NoOova> подключаю комп к телику в качестве моника (у телика fullhd разрешение). выставляю в nvidia-settings разрешение fullhd, но почему-то правый край изображения и левый выходят за границы телика
<snql> Господь поможет
<UNIm95> NoOova: а В НАСТРОЙКАХ ТЕЛИКА СМОТРЕЛ?
<UNIm95> Ой сорри всем за капс
<NoOova> Ага. в настройках стоит "пиксел-в-пиксел
<[Raiden]> snql: лол )
<[Raiden]> твоя деградация прогрессирует
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: он на винду ушел?
<UNIm95>  NoOova:  телек может слишком китайский?
<snql> [Raiden]: а?
<NoOova> на венде норм настраивается
<UNIm95> NoOova:  кастройки ксинерамы?
<UNIm95> настройки*
<NoOova> а что такое ксинерама?
<UNIm95> xinerama
<NoOova> Эээ
<NoOova> вряд ли.
<NoOova> У меня стоит nvidia драйвер
<NoOova> правда я даже не знаю что это за xinerama
<UNIm95> это часть иксов для многомониторности
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: говорит что бог поможет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:его проблемы
<[Raiden]> NoOova: На форум сходи, там наверное что-нить есть про телевизоры )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-10
<Anton2d> С утром.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А куда пропал наш спец по программированию, Ханна Монтана?
<andrex> уволили
<andrex> жаба прогеры ненужны
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне нужно компетентное мнение программера
<toydestroyer> о, привет orc
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь знает, нет ли на рынке свободного ПО замены dia?
<OnkelTem> А может и не свободного, но главное чтобы для Linux и чтобы было нормальным
<OnkelTem> Просто dia - это просто смех какой-то
<andrex> draw
<[Raiden]> Капельку политики http://lenta.ru/news/2014/01/10/osetia/
<andrex> а че все вымерли то. даже мут повесить ненакого...
<Anton2d> так это работа поперла помаленьку
<snql> [Raiden]: вот контакт сломался - это новость (можно считать что сломался весь интенет), а осетия это больше из узкого круга инетерсов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да не сломался контакт. просто все после каникул вышли на работу. работают :)
<snql> производительность офисного персонала только что возросла на 300%
<[Raiden]> У меня там акк появился только в конце 2013 года и я с тех пор заходил раза два.
<[Raiden]> Это просто ваш инет сводится к контакту ) А в реальности он другой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня вообще акков в соцсетях нету
<oles> социопаты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: еще и мизантропы
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В соцсетях нет особого зла, наверное, если умеренн опроводить там время ) И как-то фильтровать то что собираешся там читать. А то ведь можно целый день читать полный бред ,  реально не нужный.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а еще лучше фильтровать что там выкладываешь)
<[Raiden]> ))
<oles> ну читать всякий берд и смотреть картинки с котиками можно где угодно поидее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сайтов которые перетыривают друг у друга полно
<oles> тогда почему некоторые их так избегают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не избегаю. мне акк просто не нужен. есть почта, irc, jabber
<andrex> да ваще тырнет в помои превратился за последние лет 10ть
<oles> я интернет 10 летней давно не видел практически
 * JohnDoe_71Rus купил модем genius кажется году в 2003-2004
<andrex> я еще тогда диалап юзал(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты думаешь гениус был Иола?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно диалап
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по конским тарифам ростелекома
<andrex> ну фз, диалапки я ниразу не покупал, они мне просто так доставались)
<[Raiden]> Я тут интересуюсь 20мп камерой на соньковских смартах и нашел во вконтакте клуб любителей с примерами фото, штук 200.
<[Raiden]> Это как раз то что я хотел найти, но!
<[Raiden]> ни в 1 фотке не сохранён эксиф.
<andrex> былабы у соьки матрица норм еще и экран
<[Raiden]> В итоге это может быть просто набор картинок.
<oles> вот уже контраргумент для irc и джаббера
<[Raiden]> пример бесполезности вконтакта я считаю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если склероз не подводит http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/modems/Genius_GM56PCISA_PCI_56K_V.92_Winmodem_14354.html
<[Raiden]> andrex: на з1 компакт обещают ипс экран.
<andrex> да на просто з1 тоже но вот чет гдето есть а гдето нет)
<[Raiden]> ну посмотрим. Как появится. Осталось месяца полтора +-
<andrex> ну еще эта пленка идиоцкая, по неё пальцы хреновоскользят а снимать незя экран без защиты какойлибо,  и будет весь в разводах и пальцы тож небудут скользить
<[Raiden]> Ну , вот это странно про плёнки. У меня лично бюджетынй самсунг без плёнки и следы видно от пальцев не сильно )
<andrex> а ты поищи видосы тех кто её отодрал)
<[Raiden]> но 20мп всёравно впечетляют. Если конечн оверить тем фото без exif , котоыре я встретил.
<[Raiden]> поищу )
<andrex> ну гдето 40 есть
<[Raiden]> ну, есть в люмии 1020, но я посмотрел несколько обзоров вин8 фона. И считаю что лучше плохая камера чем такая ос.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> я вот щас думаю лыжы г2 сонька или лыжы нексус 5ть
<[Raiden]> а так, камера там вообще шикарная, среди телефонов. Снимки отличные.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: хоть какая камера, без нормальной оптики это беда.
<[Raiden]> г2 интересный, да. И софт там прикольный )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это понятно. И я не ищу телефон котоырй сравнится с про оборудованием. Я про сто ищу телефон на андройде фоткающий лучше других.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гнусмас кака?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> галакси камера который
<[Raiden]> Я своим ace ii очень доволен. Даже асфальт8 бегает ) И фоткает сносно. Я не считаю самсунг какой и может быть сгс4 даже 1 из топовых по качеству фото. Я просто жду ещё получше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.samsung.com/ru/microsite/galaxycamera/index.html?pid=ru_smartcamerastype_keyvisual4_galaxycamera_20130411
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это телефон :)
<[Raiden]> карман будет оттопыривать. Я люблю суперкомпактное ) Смотри какая мыльница у меня есть http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9754/193687024.5/0_c723b_910fcab2_XXXL.jpg
<[Raiden]> такой формат мне интересен, всё остальное нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня PANASONIC Lumix DMC-TZ30
<[Raiden]> Все думают что я ищу аналог какому-нить canon mark III
<[Raiden]> вот кстати на 5мп самсунг , ночью. Картинка правда обработана http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9060/193687024.5/0_c8a17_e66e6430_XXXL.jpg
<[Raiden]> что-то как-то не про убунту получилось.
<[Raiden]> 2 рубля юбилейных покажу тогда до кучи ) http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9815/193687024.5/0_c6bdf_fc80f4e0_orig
<andrex> во iq 850
<andrex> ss
<andrex> тьфу ты
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/01/09/134504/ про убунту )
<Offoffoff> OnkelTem: yed
<[Raiden]> Может кому-то будет интересно пока линк под рукой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n66vNRnsfqU
<[Raiden]> Обзор Ubuntu Phone Beta
<vamadir> вопрос про nginx. хочу использовать его как кэшируюший прокси прокси. Но не знаю как сделать так чтобы динамический контент проходил через него. И вообще это реально? На данный момент у меня для этих целей висит squid, но
<vamadir> хочется избавится от него.  Прим(просмотр youtube)
<vamadir> google не предлагать там только связка squid+nginx
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38827
<snql> [Raiden]: объясни темному человеку, в чем преимущество установки через ubuntu-center, вместо установки через ppa mate
<snql> а то, что товарищи из каноникал заметили mate, это хорошо
<[Raiden]> snql: да нивчем особенно, просто включат в офиц репы.
<andrex> шмутра
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> квирк чото хулиганит
<andrex>  <-- | tagezi (~tagezi@109.205.252.166) has quit (Quit: Ping timeout: очень много)
<andrex> так я и поверил
<tagezi> )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-11
<vamadir> Есть попрос, целесообразно ли понимать датацентр в квартирных условиях в Китае? Канал оптоволокно 100/100. Да и вообще есть ли спрос на xen/vps на территории китая?
<royek> ого ну и вопросик
<royek> ))
<royek> вопрос попроще. Центр приложений убунту - не видит подключения через 3g usb модем. настраивал через pppconfig так как нетворк манагер не автоконектица, не возобновляет при разрыве. не возобновляет при "просыпании". Как указать
<royek> ценру приложений, что подключен черз pon
<royek> pppd*
<royek> ?
<royek> ку чатлане
<ArtemZ> исползуй телефон на ведроиде как wifi точку доступа
<royek> это что же из за этого телефон покупать
<royek> хотя да видел в dns модель dns двухядрный 1.5ГГц 2Г оперативки ни че так апарат да и стоит около 6р
<royek> прям руки чешутся
<royek> но ведь телефоны работают
<andrex> через apt работает?
<andrex> vamadir, это нада у китайцев спрашивать наверно
<vamadir> <andrex> дак я ориентируюсь под РФ. А не под кит. Поэтому интресен вопрос, востребованости китайских серверров для рынка РФ
<snql> готс андед!
<andrex> snql, dampfe ab!
<royek> как такое может быть? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6732104/
<royek> все же установилось, есть этот пакет, но найти не может
<Scrimmer> artus: тут? привет
<Scrimmer> artus: а можно както отследить, сколько памяти кушает виртуальная машина?
<royek> гугл помог
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<[Raiden]> ку
<aleksei`> добрый день ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/software/20_luchshikh_prilozheniy_dlya_chrome/index.html
<[Raiden]> там даже пара редакторов фото есть
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> Куюшки)
<andrex> baronos, бу
<baronos> andrex: Грин давно был?
<andrex> ну такто да
<andrex> месяца полтора назад
<andrex> @seen [Green]
<ubuntuhelp> [Green] was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 8 weeks, 6 days, 21 hours, 6 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <[Green]> вечер
<andrex> во даже 2
<baronos> Эво как
<baronos> Спасиб
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38832
<[Raiden]> империя добра
<[Raiden]> похоже в эру постписи , писи ещё есть куда равиваться. Концепт модульного компа от razer http://www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2014/01/10/794080/sm.4.600.jpg
<sneres> Ку
<Sergey_IT> кУ
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: опять ты
<Sergey_IT> не опять, а снова
<[Raiden]> есть кто с юнити?
<[Raiden]> как сча включается хоткей на резет иксов?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Я знаю ты гуру по юнити )
<Sergey_IT> не льсти, не поможет )
<[Raiden]> кругом одни... двоешники.
<[Raiden]> 2-3 года назад я бы получил тут ответ )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ет в настройках комбинаций есть
<Scrimmer> точно помню чето было такое
<[Raiden]> да уж не важно, убег чел )
<Scrimmer> блин
<[Raiden]> да, раньше было. Н осейчас гном3
<Scrimmer> не могу поставить nginx на debian T_T
<Scrimmer> именно в связке с php5-fpm
<Scrimmer> нигде гайдов толковых нету
<[Raiden]> и может быть осталось, но я не видел ничего гномовое года два
<[Raiden]> ищи убунтовский гайд, должен в общих чертах подойти )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в разных версиях настройки в разных местах
<[Raiden]> я знаю, но что-то может быть ему поможет )
<[Raiden]> уж место где конфиг лежит точно не проблема
<Scrimmer> он про твою проблему..
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/nginx-phpfpm
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: я в курсе что в разных. Естественно имелась в виду текущая.
<[Raiden]> версия
<Sergey_IT> моя текущая - 14.04 )
<[Raiden]> тогда ты не считаешся.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> щас проверю
<[Raiden]> вот блин. Сказал же что не надо уже. В прочем пусть посмотрит, может пригодится когда.
<Scrimmer> ы
<Sergey_IT> работает )), а где устанавливал, не помню (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я уж подумал ты в другую версию пошел грузиться
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а ты щас чем пользуешься то? все так же кубунта?
<Sergey_IT> у меня на нетбуке другой нет, не стал ставить когда ssd впихнул
<[Raiden]> да. Я делал нескольк опопыток перейти на другие дистры, в основном на арч и опенсусе. Но  получилось так, что мне в кубунте привычней.
<[Raiden]> те дистры тоже пробовал с кде.
<Scrimmer> я пересел на xubuntu, вроде круто всё
<Scrimmer> сначала работает шустро, а потом через пол часа - час начинает подтормаживать
<Scrimmer> не сильно, но на таком железе - неприятно
<[Raiden]> пока 4х ветка поддерживается буду на кде. А там посмотрим. Если кде5 не ужаснёт , то уже никуда скакать не буду.
<Scrimmer> а когда 5ый кде?
<[Raiden]> первый релиз может быть уже в этом году, я думаю. Но я на рабочем компе оставлю 4.х до 15 года скорее всего )
<[Raiden]> сча в гугле подсмотрим
<Sergey_IT> что то ядра полетели одно за другим в 14.04
<[Raiden]> видимо во втором квартале 2014. Точного родмапа я не нашел )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Народ отошел от праздников )
<[Raiden]> или там, кто-то хорошо отдохнул и начал писать патчи.
<Sergey_IT> не - на 3.13 перешли, сегодня 3.13.0-2 пришел
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-12
<Anton2d> что то новенькое или так всегда и было?
<Anton2d> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Anton2d> в самом конце:
<Anton2d> ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<Anton2d> ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/arial32.exe
<Anton2d> И на этом все тихо повисло...
<Anton2d> Всегда .ехе качались разве ?
<Anton2d> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Есть контакт.
<Anton2d> Офигеть тишина с 3-х ночи, где фсе ;)
<aleksei`> всем здрасте ))
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: ехе всегда качались. Шрифты эти бесплатные но не совсем свободные и качаются с сайта мс.
<[Raiden]> были бы посвободней, включили бы в дистр
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Anton2d> это понятно, меня ехе удивил, раньше не замечал, но то что все повисло, после скачки ехе тоже странно
<Anton2d> Это я в виртуалке на кубунту накатывал.
<Sergey_IT> а может по лицензии в виртуалке нельзя?
<Anton2d> ;)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: это ты пошутил или нет?
<[Raiden]> Я тут юнити посмотрел в виртуалке. включение резета иксов и правда выпилили ( ура технологиям гнома3) , боковую панель  всё ещё не понимаю зачем приклеили к углу, а наличие даша с линзами мне кажется вообще довольно надуманной и не особо нужной
<[Raiden]> вещью.
<[Raiden]> И традиционно это всё лагает в виртуалке, т.к. композит нельзя отключить как в хфце или кде.
<UNIm95> Народ есть вопрос по композиту в средах рабочего стола.
<UNIm95> если OpenGL приложение в оконном режиме выдает 30 fps а в полноэкранном приложении 60-120 это влияние композитного менеджера,
<UNIm95> ?
<aleksei`> блин, вот заччем пользоваться raidcall, если существует скайп?
<UNIm95> aleksei`: он лучше для конференций пашет
<aleksei`> UNIm95, так ведь в wine его фиг запустишь
<aleksei`> во, тёска пришёл ))
<UNIm95> aleksei` здрасте.
<UNIm95> работает все
<aleksei`> UNIm95, ну блин, второй день парюсь, исталится, но не пускается
<UNIm95> Единственное активация голосом
<aleksei`> это я знаю
<UNIm95> а не кнопкой
<aleksei`> вайн какой у тебя?
<UNIm95> aleksei`: был с 1.5 1.7.2
<alekcei> меня слышно
<aleksei`> UNIm95, я крч уже 2 дня мучаюсь, и 1.5 и 1.6, всё остальное пускается как надо, а raidcall нет
<alekcei> всем привет
<aleksei`> привект
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  посмотри на winedb
<UNIm95> там надо библиотеки подсунуть
<aleksei`> ну так подсунуты
<UNIm95> aleksei`: 32-битная архитектура указана?
<UNIm95> для вайна?
<UNIm95> совместимость с хр?
<aleksei`> mxml6 и vcrun надо и да, конечно архитектура x86
<aleksei`> правда выставлял win7 по совместимости
<aleksei`> или лудше с ХР совместимость ставить?
<UNIm95> Как показала жизнь для приложений лучше ставить совместимость с хр
<aleksei`> ну блин, даже cs:go нормально пускается
<aleksei`> кризис 3 норм идёт, а raidcall нет ))
<andrex> че, третий красис идет под вайном, анунаиг
<denis21> Кхм... Когда последний раз что-то из игрушек пытался завести под вайном, толком ничего нормального не взлетело...
<denis21> Либо работало через... либо....
<andrex> да просто dx11 в вайне не пашет ваще
<andrex> вот я и удивилсо
<royek> ку чатлане
<denis21> И тебе, кукушка.
<royek> кто нибудь грузится из iso образов лежащих на разделе диска?
<royek> пробовал двумя способами это делать
<royek> при помощи утилиты grub-imageboot
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0_ubuntu_%D1%81_iso
<royek> и при помощи утилиты grml-rescueboot
 * denis21 Призадумался, есть ли блютус в его ноуте...
<royek> грузится только образ Ubuntu 13.10
<denis21> Чувствую везде врут
<royek> linux mint 13 допустим не грузится
<royek> ну и не грузятся solaris pclinux
<andrex> а эти тут причем
<royek> хочется любые образы грузить
<royek> то есть ядро и инитрд грузятся
<royek> потом выпадает в initramfs
<royek> пишет что не может найти привод ))
<royek> кто нибудь таким занимался?
<royek> ниужели ни кому не охота любой дист загрузить не в виртуалке а лайв режиме
<denis21> А разница, для просто поиграть? :)
<royek> конечно
<royek> не надо ни флешки портачить ни диски
<royek> а так любой дист "хоп" и загрузил с образа
<denis21> А зачем тебе с виртуалкой диски и флешки?
<royek> допустим тот же ubuntu например, загрузил посмотрел что графика не идет. Вернее есть но с артефактами значит не надо заморачиваться. а виртуалке может и пойти
<UNIm95> royek:  есть такая вещь: флешка. записал и мучаешь на реальной машине
<denis21> +1
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<royek> ку
<denis21> И тебе, кукушка.
<UNIm95> denis21:  я бы сказал не кукушка а мазохист
<Sergey_IT> denis21, кукуша - это тот, кто нагадит и не возвращается, зачем обижаешь людей?
<royek> почему мазохист?
<royek> я не обижаюсь. просто хочу понять. что в моих действиях, для окружающих, воспринимается как мазохизм.
<UNIm95> royek: Если ты ошибёшся с конфигом груба то у тебя пропадет возможность загрузки основной системы
<UNIm95> и тебе придется искать другой комп в котором надо будет сделать загрузочную флешку для восстановления груба на основном компе
<royek> )))) обижаете дорогой. загрузочные флешки есть. загрузочные жесткие диски есть. ))
<royek> у меня давно сломан привод на ноуте. так что все опирации произвожу с флешек. ))
<UNIm95> royek:  ну так и мучай LiveCD с флешек
<royek> есть и  grub4dos и grub2.0
<royek> есть арч на юсб харде
<royek> флешку тоже постоянно перезаписывать, ни чего хорошего в этом нет. она имеет все же ресурс.
<royek> одну уже убил после очередного dd if= of= просто перестала работать
<royek> могу сказать что самая быстрая система для флешки это PuppuRU
<royek> s
<royek> ))
<royek> ну и еще с раздела все же будет быстрее всего
<royek> как ни крути
<royek> а с радела лучше
<[Raiden]> лучше раздеть , чем не раздеть
<[Raiden]> простите )
<royek> тока не пойму принцип. вроде прописано одно и тоже и ubuntu 13.10 грузится нормально. а минт вроде та же убунта. но не грузится
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> дд в теории не может флэшку убить, оно пишет туда же, куда и все остальные программы.
<[Raiden]> единсвенное, потом ещё надо переразбивать
<royek> не не убила
<royek> часто так делал с этой флешкой
<royek> просто где то год уже эту флешку так пробовал разные дисты
<royek> просто выработался ресурс
<royek> постоянно на нее записывал образы
<royek> к стати не все идет этим способом например солярис.
<royek> не идет
<[Raiden]> ну да, надо что бы загрузчик был с определенным функционалом.
<[Raiden]> Я вообще люблю сдавить с двд-рв. флэш использую на чужих компах, где нету двд-привода.
<royek> двд и сд все же отмирают потихоньку. все же это прошлый век )) что то вращать нужно, каменный век просто ))
<UNIm95> Народ следите за разрядностью программ
<royek> ладно всем добра
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden] так купи усб двд привод. У меня есть
<[Raiden]> ради чужих-то компов?
<[Raiden]> нет уж )
<Sergey_IT> жадный ты )
<[Raiden]> Если буду свой комп менять, может и возьму внешник. У меня сча просто ide , в новом наверное уже не будет.
<[Raiden]> реально больше хочется поменять телефон чем комп ) Но это другая тема.
<OnkelTem> Ку всем
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь пробовал подключать bluetooth-гарнитуру к компу с убунтой?
<OnkelTem> Купил сегодня гарнитуру Jabra Clear, подключил к компу, в ней звук играет, а нового Input устройства не появилось
<andrex> я подрубал, нифига такого небыло
<andrex> глюк наверное
<OnkelTem> andrex: в закладке Input в поле "Choose a device for sound input" есть только Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<OnkelTem> А вот в Output и Hardware появилась моя Жабра
<[Raiden]> Релиз web-браузера Rekonq 2.4.2, развиваемого проектом KDE
<[Raiden]> тагези его почему-то полюбил.
<[Raiden]> Я в нем нашел только 1 полезное для себя свойства. Можно делать ярлыки-вебприложения, чег омой фф не умеет.
<[Raiden]> ство*
<[Raiden]> типа такого http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0112/h_1389553056_7245914_44d4938702.png
<OnkelTem> По ходу bluetoothd как был дерьмо так и остался
<OnkelTem> Все логи испоганил, а работает через пень колоду
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> Можно ли поставить убунту на SD-флешку?
<NoOova> Быстро ли будет работать такая система?
<Sergey_IT> параметры флешки?
<NoOova> ещё не куплена :)
<[Raiden]> по идее можно, если твоё устройство может с этого грузиться.
<NoOova> может. у меня нетбук с картридером
<NoOova> я бы хдд вообще отключал тогда, чтобы он не жужжал и енергию не тратил
<[Raiden]> картридер ещё не означает загрузку с него.
<Sergey_IT> ssd впихни туда
<NoOova> дороговато
<NoOova> sd-карта в 20 рз дешевле будет :)
<OnkelTem> NoOova: тебе не понравится
<Sergey_IT> зато удобно
<OnkelTem> NoOova: у меня друг так заморачивается... тоже экономный
<NoOova> Дак удобно да. просто тогда уж лучше накпить на ультрабук
<OnkelTem> apt-get работает долго и нудно
<NoOova> ну или на макбук эйр
<OnkelTem> NoOova: нет, достаточно купить недорогой ssd
<[Raiden]> да, лучше купить устройство наиболее подходящее под задачу. Чем терять своё время на нетбук.
<NoOova> нетбуку просто 4 года, он уже многострадальный
<NoOova> и разрешение маловато
<OnkelTem> NoOova: http://goo.gl/A818TX
<Sergey_IT> моему тоже - ssd поставил
<OnkelTem> NoOova: 1500-2000 рублей много?
<NoOova> 1500 нет
<[Raiden]> время и деньги )
<NoOova> но 1500 это 32 гига всего
<OnkelTem> А куда те больше?
<NoOova> хотяяэ
<NoOova> да ты прав
<NoOova> больше и не надо
<OnkelTem> Подключил внешний винт..
<OnkelTem> А тот что есть - выкинул
<[Raiden]> рекоменду в качествен осимого устройства какой-нить планшет на андройде. Если мног онад описать, можно замутить чехол с клавой.
<NoOova> зачем его выкидывать?
<OnkelTem> поставил туда ssd. На неё xubuntu. Запускаться будет оочень быстро )
<OnkelTem> NoOova: чтобы вместо него ssd врубить
<[Raiden]> а убунта соотв. не нужна. И опять же на андройде поиграть можно
<OnkelTem> NoOova: тоьлко не забудь настроить файловую систему для ssd. Быстрее будет и дольше жить тоже
<NoOova> у меня есть нексус 4 с otg)
<OnkelTem> NoOova: otg это что?
<NoOova> юсб хост вроде как
<OnkelTem> NoOova: я недавно на свой такой же нексус Ubuntu Touch ставил )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: можно подключать юсб девайсы
<OnkelTem> аа
<NoOova> не подойдет мне ведро в качестве основного девайса
<NoOova> мне прогать надо
<[Raiden]> мы все хотя раз мечтали о линуксе как игровой платформе. Берем любое устройство на андройде , ставим например асфальт8 - и всё. Линукс есть, играть можно :)
<Sergey_IT> прогать на нетбуке?
<OnkelTem> да, я вот тоже задумался
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: эм... в смысле? Можно подробнее?
<Sergey_IT> подправить что - можно, а полноценно прогать - десктоп надо
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: ну а куда подробнее. Андройд по сути линукс и под него много игр.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: эм... ну так на андроиде итак есть же игры.
<[Raiden]> ну вот, потому и рекомендую, как замену , для нетбука с убунтой )
<Sergey_IT> хуже чем андроид не видел ничего
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: еретик!
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а что значит "ставим например асфальт8"?
<[Raiden]> По отношению к топику пожалуй я еретик )
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: да это неудобно. но это полноценно
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Это такая гонка типа нидфорспида, или даже лучше.
<NoOova> можно поставить очень низкий dpi
<OnkelTem> NoOova: это оксюморон какой-то!
<NoOova> Всмысле задачи можно делать те же самые что на декстопе
<OnkelTem> NoOova: это либо удобно либо - нет, и => неполноценно )
<NoOova> просто что-то медленнее, что-то менее удобно
<[Raiden]> Там можно например записать своег опризрака , как ехал. И с ним соревноваться )
<NoOova> неполноценно - это если бы что-то было принципиально нельзя сделать
<NoOova> а такого не
<OnkelTem> NoOova: на чем пишешь?
<NoOova> на чем нужно)
<NoOova> деньги на пхп зарабатываю
<NoOova> умею на многом
<OnkelTem> такая же фигня, тоже php
<OnkelTem> который уже достал просто
<NoOova> отличный инструмент )
<OnkelTem> ага... очень..
<OnkelTem> жаль язык говно
<OnkelTem> а так — нормальный инструмент, да
<OnkelTem> мне вот жаль что Drupal 8 на php будет...
<NoOova> Друпал вот говно)
<NoOova> я правда забросил его пока ещё 7-й не релизнулся
<OnkelTem> NoOova: недавно видел гистограмму с соотношением любителей и профессионалов в сообществе Drupal
<OnkelTem> NoOova: с каждой следующей версией кол-во любителей сокращается
<NoOova> ок ок) Я даже не буду спорить(
<NoOova> )
<OnkelTem> ok
<NoOova> Кстати
<OnkelTem> Lua прекрасен, Python.. Ruby... Но, вот, не умею...
<NoOova> А имеет ли мне смысл ставить ссд, если у меня одноядерный проц только, 1.6ггц?
<OnkelTem> А какая простите связь то вообще?
<NoOova> Узкое же место щас у меня cpu и память
<OnkelTem> кхе кхе )
<[Raiden]> хдд или сдкарта при любом процессоре и любой скорости памяти всеравн оявляется наиболее узким местом. Самым медленным.
<OnkelTem> NoOova: памяти у тебя сколько кстати?
<[Raiden]> но т.к. задача таког оустройсва специфична, то возрастёт только скорость загрузки\запуска и записи\чтения.
<NoOova> 2 вообще. щас пока временно гиг, но скоро заберу планку назад свою
<OnkelTem> NoOova: и в чём разработку ведешь?
<[Raiden]> в остальном нетбук всёравн оостанется тормозом и устройством для просмотра почты и новостей.
<[Raiden]> т.к. он таким задумывался.
<OnkelTem> Они же ведь вообще умерли как класс, так ведь?
<OnkelTem> Тупикова ветвь
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> если бы для них разработа что-то вроде андройда и весь специфический софт, может оно бы и летало.
<[Raiden]> но оно при такой скорости оснащается десктопными осями и софтом
<NoOova> я думал андроид поставить на него
<NoOova> который androidx86
<NoOova> но не стал) лень было
<[Raiden]> разработали*
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: моя подруга года 2 назад купила нетбук. Там можно было в андроиде бутаться )
<[Raiden]> ну может и есть такие, это я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> современные устрйосва с вин8 на борту ощутимо быстрее чем нетбуки.
<[Raiden]> вроде как.
<NoOova> ну так конечно, устройство то 4-хлетней давности :)
<NoOova> просто чуть чуть бы его ускорить
<[Raiden]> ну, ты можешь попробовать купить ссд , почему нет )
<NoOova> наверное попробую)
<[Raiden]> но моё личное мнение, что лучше его чуть чуть продать.
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> вон, флешка класса 10 на 32 будет стоить лишь немного дешевле
<NoOova> а своп на ссд быстро работает?
<OnkelTem> NoOova: да. Только не надо этого делать )
<OnkelTem> впрочем, у тебя всё равно выбора нет )
<NoOova> сдохнет?
<OnkelTem> не сразу конечно
<OnkelTem> я спросил - говорю в чём пишешь проги?
<OnkelTem> если какой-нить толстый эклипс, то забудь
<OnkelTem> у тебя комп из свопа вылезать не будет
<OnkelTem> у тебя ж еще апача, мускул скорее всего
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: кто ж его купит?
<NoOova> зачем мне это держать локально?
<NoOova> у меня сервак есть)
<NoOova> и rsync
<[Raiden]> ну мало ли.
<NoOova> ну и пхпшторм котрый память жрет
<OnkelTem> На днях по Р24 показывали фильм документальный о какой-то африканской стране, куда свозят ИТ-мусор
<NoOova> Не я продавать не буду
<OnkelTem> Жалко так этих негров было. Сказали они до 30 не все доживают. И еще сказали, что они не видели в своей жизни работающих компьютеров или телефонов.
<NoOova> просто жалко, верой и правдой мне служит сколько уже
<OnkelTem> Вот и я подумал
<OnkelTem> NoOova: не отвезти ли тебе своей нетбук этим неграм? Ну, пока ты его не доломал? :)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, это разве долго?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле, иногда кажется, что лучше бы я не видел компьютеры.
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: 4 года? конечно долго!
<NoOova> это вообще гиганский срок для техники
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: такая же фигня. На днях буквально думал... Печально, что с этой профессией мы обречены практически сидеть на стуле, наживая себе болячки
<Sergey_IT> у меня десктопу 10-ть
<NoOova> Так это десктоп
<NoOova> а это устройство которое я постоянно таскаю с собой
<NoOova> открываю и закрываю по 10 раз в день
<OnkelTem> Не не, для мобильного устройства, это очень даже срок
<Sergey_IT> зачем постоянно?
<OnkelTem> Не зря у них гарантия год-два
<NoOova> Ну прост так получается
<Sergey_IT> я беру его, когда уезжаю надолго... а так, зачем его таскать то?
<NoOova> ПО квартире хотябы
<NoOova> в туалет там )))
<OnkelTem> Планшет
<NoOova> я с ним в ванне кучу раз валялся
<[Raiden]> купи себе защищенный о тводы смартфон типа сони. И купайся ) Увидеть кино или то что пишу тв паре чатов - там возможно. И оно может даже быстрее чем на нетбуке.
<NoOova> так проблема в гибкости. книжки читать и серфить оно идеально, играть даже можно
 * OnkelTem чуть не упал со стула: http://mavrocoin.org
<NoOova> Но писюк им не заменить
<NoOova> Хотя я кажется понял
<NoOova> зачем мне в ванне писюк)
<[Raiden]> 5 дюймов на современном телефоне почитать тоже хватит. И поиграть наверное даже более комфортно. Т.к. хорошие игры десктопные на нетбуке будут лагать.
<[Raiden]> А специальн осделанные для телефона - на телефоне не будут
<NoOova> Да да... стоит только зараза дорого
<OnkelTem> Да вообще о чем речь? В наших ваннах валяться — вообще интереса нет. Наоборот хочется скорее вылезти и делом заняться
<NoOova> тот же Xperia Z
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: это уж точно )
<UNIm95> Всем привет. что я пропустил?
<[Raiden]> прибытие вулканцев и клингонскую войну. Иди спи дальше.
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-05
<fokus> здравствуйте
<fokus> Может кто подскажет? Поставил вчера первый раз Ubuntu 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" LTS, но быстродействие системы совсем не радует(  компьютер имеет 16гб озу   i3-2100 nvidia 550ti
<svetlana> когда именно система тормозит
<fokus> постоянно, при открытии любых приложений, про браузе я вообще молчу(  но не тормозит я наверное не правильно выразился, а долго грузит
<fokus> и ещё вопрос такой, у меня сейчас 32 битная версия, стоило ли ставить 64?
<svetlana> необязательно, у меня 32битная на 64битной железке нормально работает ... тормозит может быть из-за nvidia, но я в ней не разбираюсь
<mrprof> Добрый день!
<mrprof> Кто-нибудь видит что я пишу?
<Leagnus> видит. прива
<mrprof> О, замечательно
<mrprof> Есть маленький вопрос по кде, который мешает спать :)
<mrprof> Не затруднит помочь?)
<mrprof> Ладно, опишу проблемму, может кто подскажет
<mrprof> Есть 2 монитора, хотелось бы на левом, панель прикрепленную к правому краю. Но проблемма в том, что эта панель перекрывает развернутые окна, а должна просто урезать рабочее пространство
<mrprof> Вот скрин: http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/15/0105/h_1420446796_1493760_53679aa80d.png
<andrex> дак там гдет в настройках должно быть чтоб не была поверх окон
<mrprof> Тогда она под окном, а надо чтобы ее всегда было видно
<mrprof> Так вот если она сверху или снизу, то все ок.
<mrprof> Панель отрезает кусок экрана, и при распахивании окна, она видна и при этом ничего не перекрывает.
<mrprof> Раньше на ноуте у меня получалось ее вертикально поставить и все работало, единственное отличие, там мониторы были разных размеров
<fokus> а как обновить драйвера nvidia?
<ya_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !kazcod
<ya_> подскажите пожалуйста как включить языковую панель в xface
<fokus> !nick Fokus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Fokus'
<fokus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fokus> !nVidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<foras> Всем ку!
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-06
<evgenius123> всем привет
<evgenius123> Пожалуйста, подскажите, как отключить фильтрацию текстур в openGL? Утилита glxinfo лишь выводит тучу информации, среди которой видно, что фильтр текстур анизотропный. Хотелось бы его изменить на Nearest
<evgenius123> Если я правильно понимаю, есть некий настроечный файл с описением всего этого. Но где?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<NoOova_away> Всем привет!
<NoOova_away> Подскажите, может кто сталкивался
<NoOova_away> хочу сделать дамп флешки,
<NoOova_away> но ddrescue ругается: ddrescue: Can't open input file: No such file or directory
<NoOova_away> В то время как просто dd с тами же самыми параметрами начинает иаботать корректно, но потом отпадывает с Input/Output error
<NoOova_away> Опаньки, первый раз когда мне помог strace
<NoOova_away> Оказывается не нужно писать if= и of=
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, привет, с Рождеством!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: о, да.. и тебя
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: слушай.. вы Монте Карло используете в работе?
<Sergey_IT> когда-то пользовал
<Sergey_IT> моделироание случайных процессов, взятие интегралов
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а какое вы распределение использовали?
<Sergey_IT> равномерное
<Sergey_IT> обычно, но для сильно изменяющихся распределений был алгоритм
<NoOova_away> Sergey_IT, tagezi крутяк, а чем вы интересным таким занимаетесь?
<Sergey_IT> сейчас особо ничем, так обслуживание исследований, разработок (полупроводники)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну равномерное можно только если несколько переменных рамдорных пересикается
<tagezi> иначе там кубик получится =))
<Sergey_IT> равномерные сплоши рядом встречаются
<tagezi> NoOova_away: я думаю нету диплома.. что сделать так чтобы было интересно, просто, и преподы на комисии не докапывались
<tagezi> эм.. я думал нормальное и лог нормальное сплош рядом
<tagezi> нету=тему
<tagezi> в гиологии восновном логнормальное используют
<NoOova_away> А почему именно матстатистика?
<Sergey_IT> это скучно
<UNIm95> При одиночной ошибке срабатывает детектор двойных ошибок
<UNIm95> Про коды хемминга кто-нибудь отвечал?
<tagezi> UNIm95: я даже вопроса такого не видел
<UNIm95> А черт
<UNIm95> у меня косяки с инетом.
<UNIm95> Бывает.
<UNIm95> Нужен человек который разбирается в кодах хэмминга. У меня код 7,4. при одиночной ошибке срабатывает и детектор двойной ошибке.
<UNIm95_WEB> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<scrabler> Добрый вечер. Возможно кто-то подскажет как вот отсюда http://tvforsite.ru/onlinetv.php?playerid=20139 выдрать адреса потоков видео чтобы можно было вставить в vlc. Заранее благодарен.
<Sergey_IT> ПКМ на странице и посмотри соурс текст
<scrabler> бесполезно, пробовал. адреса потоков зашит в swf файле
<scrabler> вариант через wireshark или аналогичную программу, но банально не хватает знаний и опыта(((
<Sergey_IT> тогда не знаю... и смысла, возможно, нет, они же адреса могут постоянно менять
<scrabler> но ведь могут и не менять)))
<scrabler> в любом случае благодарю
<Sergey_IT> да не за что, там все равно смотреть нечего ))
<scrabler> Как у классиков: "Не корысти ради, а только волею пославшей меня жены..." не для себя короче)))
<scrabler> Может есть какие-то варианты по разборке swf под убунтой?
<Sergey_IT> http://softhelp.org.ua/?p=5124
<Sergey_IT> сорсы и под дебагом глянуть
<scrabler> благодарю за помощь, буду копать дальше)
<Sergey_IT> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7240/how-do-i-play-swf-files
<scrabler> не прокатывает( видимо потому, что swf файл и есть плэйер. вобщем гиблое это дело) буду читать доки по wireshark может получится перехватить куда обращается браузер во время воспроизведения.
<scrabler> еще раз спасибо за помощь)
<PashaU> О_о хде я?
<PashaU> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
 * PashaU ушел курить правила канала
<Sergey_IT> это явно бот, нормальные правила не читают
<scrabler> )))
<PashaU> Sergey_IT: а хто сказал, что я нормальный ))
<PashaU> нормальные люди в это время водку пьют, а не в Ирке сидят
<scrabler> меня тут убеждали, что нормальному человеку linux не нужен, ведь есть винда. так что все относительно,для кого-то мы все ненормальные)))
<PashaU> scrabler: вот тут я согласен полностью! на меня жена с самого момента знакомства косо смотрит )
<scrabler> не понять им, что так интереснее) а "далее - далее - далее - ок" не наш метод)
<PashaU> scrabler: угу, а просишь ее пингвина подарить - так вобще креститься начинает и шарахается )))
<PashaU> у меня вот уже 41 минута пошла как MC на свежей BSD ставится (
<Sergey_IT> качается наверно, а не ставится
<scrabler> у меня поспокойнее))) даже ей подсунул, правда надо ей только вконтакт и фильмы посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> и зачем тебе бсд, если ты на канале убунты
<PashaU> я на бубунте уже давно, вот решил сегодня BSD пощупать. Надо же кругозор расширять
<snql> !sez
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sez'
<snql> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<snql> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<PashaU> Sergey_IT: хотя вот с момента установки понял, что с убунтой намного проще
<Sergey_IT> я никсы с бсд начинал, но не понравилось
<PashaU> Sergey_IT: вот и я чую, что не прикипит. Но попробовать стоит, ибо давольно много серверов на бсд крутится
<snql> !ati-wow
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка WOW (World Of Warcraft) для ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/configuring_wow_with_ati
<Sergey_IT> дай боту отдохнуть
<scrabler> я тут недавно генту мучал... квартила вся пропахла исходниками)))
<PashaU> scrabler: и до нее доберемся, со временем ))
<Sergey_IT> а потом свою ОС писать...
<PashaU> Sergey_IT: не, это уже край..... хотя..
<snql> пусть поработает, а то жиром заплыл уже
<Sergey_IT> да он чаще работает, чем опы )
<scrabler> своя ОС это круто конечно, но если есть время и силы то лучше на развитие существующей напрвить энергию
<scrabler> имхо не первый и не последний проект масштабный начинают и пролетают))))
<Sergey_IT> так при таком зоопарке железа новую ОС не сделаешь, это задача ооочень крупных финансов
<scrabler> это да. тут даже ubuntu phone как оказалось проблема сделать, а у телефонов с железом попроще все обстоит,нет такого многообразия. кстати по этой теме что-нибудь новое слышно?
<PashaU> я, честно говоря, про ubutu phone вобще первый раз слышу
<scrabler> ос для телефона полностью соответствующая функционалу настольной. как я понял порт ubuntu под arm процессоры с довеском звонилки и смсилки)))
<PashaU> http://phoneubuntu.ru/ не про нее ли речь?
<scrabler> оно самое)
<PashaU> заманчиво, надо полистать
<scrabler> а теперь новость от конкурентов. следующая винда так же будет портирована под arm...
<PashaU> винда меня мало интересует
<PashaU> совсем
<Sergey_IT> у меня на навигаторе винда, пусть там и остается
<scrabler> так-то да, но тут вопрос в конкурентной способности ubuntu phone. чтобы не вышло как с сервисом ubuntu one - мы сделали, но оно себя не оправдало, извиняйте, расходимся
<Sergey_IT> судя по андроиду, ничего хорошего не жду (
<scrabler> вообщем canonical придеться постараться
<PashaU> ну, поживем - увидим
<scrabler> вообще,положа руку на сердце,не совсем понятно для чего убунту на телефоне. главный инструмент, как ни крути, консоль. а на телефоне... ну как-то не вяжется
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг вашу убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут с BB10 поигрался
<inkvizitor68sl> всё нафиг, кроме BB10 =)
<Sergey_IT> инки, это 10 винда?
<scrabler> не, блэк берри
<Sergey_IT> играться можно с чем угодно, а работать с тем, что подходит
<andrex> все переименовываемсо в блек бери инку бубны не нравятсо)
<scrabler> вообще от современного  смарта нужно что? браузер, плеер, пара игрулек и желательно чтобы можно было звонить))) так что в целом все несложно
<snql> nvidia скоро перфомансом у своих карт винду переплюнет?
<scrabler> есть у меня знакомый который под андройдом свой web-сервер крутит, так там от него еще и греться можно)))
<inkvizitor68sl> от смарта нужна почта, смс, звонки, камера, способная сфотографировать лист А4 в идеальном качестве, читалка книжек, фонарь, будильник и регулярно обновляемые часовые пояса
<inkvizitor68sl> игрульки проще на планшете
<inkvizitor68sl> там и в GTA погоняться можно с комфортом
<Sergey_IT> gps забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже спорная фича
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<scrabler> я имею в виду игры типа 2048))) так, время убить в очереди
<inkvizitor68sl> сам по себе gps не-автомобилистам не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, убивай время книжками, мой тебе совет =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а на машине лучше ездить все же с железкой-навигатором
<inkvizitor68sl> или хотя бы навителом на winmobile6.5
<inkvizitor68sl> навигаторы под андроид - говно
<inkvizitor68sl> карты мобильные нужны, да, но с этим любой смарт справится в общем-то
<scrabler> да вроде читаю, иногда)
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут на днях с яндекс-навигатором поехал, в итоге вырубил телефон через 10 километров и ехал по знакам - так проще
<inkvizitor68sl> один раз остановился дорогу спросить и всё
<scrabler> но для чтения тогда уже лучше небольшую электронную книгу. экран мобильника для чтения - вырви глаза
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что эта хрень постоянно теряла местоположение и затыкалась
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, MoonReader, яркость ниже нуля и погнали
<inkvizitor68sl> единственная беда - кнопки сильно в глаз светят, если есть хардварные
<Sergey_IT> телефонным навигатором никогда не пользовался, а вот место посмотреть, где в лесу/горах находишься, полезно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты Nano-Archimedes  юзал?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, редкий юзкейс достаточно
<Sergey_IT> это что?
<tagezi> не успел или принципипльно? ))
<scrabler> проблема в том, что я если сажусь читатьто это часов на 5-6, увлекаюсь сильно) там и от бумаги глаза вываливаются)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, я в таких случаях беру отдельный телефон да и всё
<inkvizitor68sl> отдельный телефон у меня старый, зато с огроменной батареей и адовым качеством ловилки GPS )
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, ну я на днях 3 дозора за 3 дня прочитал, ничего, живцел ) на телефоне
<inkvizitor68sl> 18-20 часов чтения за 3 суток
<inkvizitor68sl> блиа, у меня 8 смартфонов
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я дурак %)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо N900 оживить что ли
<scrabler> ну хз, я когда панова тайный город весь запоем прочитал, после того и решил читалку купить нормальную)))
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, ну вряд ли ты в очереди будешь читать запойно )
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, тот же moonreader умеет read state синхронизировать через dropbox
<inkvizitor68sl> почитал в очереди немножко, в автобусе почитал, дома на читалке продолжил
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, читалка должна быть с андроидом
<scrabler> я могу пропустить вперед людей)))
<scrabler> мне не сложно)))
<inkvizitor68sl> https://onyx-boox.com/shop/onyx-boox-lynx-6-8-eink-e-book-reader-google-play-android4-bluetooth/ вот, например
<scrabler> к сожалению не на андройде( свое что-то наваяли
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> первый пункт - "Android 4.0 with Google Play let’s you access millions of apps and e-books e.g Amazon Kindle or Google Play Books"
<scrabler> не,я про свою читалку)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще нужно законодательно запретить все читалки, которые не умеют запускать moonreader pro
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще не думаешь, где ты читал, что ты читал
<inkvizitor68sl> взял любой из своих девайсов, программу запустил, читаешь
<scrabler> так-то да, удобно) телефон - планшет - читалка
<inkvizitor68sl> та да
<Sergey_IT> ...читалка - телевизор - холодильник - стиралка -джакузи - .... - очки.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ещё и плеер на андроиде)
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле, с которого музыку слушать в кармане
<inkvizitor68sl> его можно по hdmi подцепить к телевизору...
<inkvizitor68sl> мхм.
<inkvizitor68sl> жуть!
<inkvizitor68sl> (там, кстати, тоже moonreader есть)
<scrabler> андройд захватил мир)))
<scrabler> вопрос по ВВ10, что за зверь браузер дополнительной реальности?
<Sergey_IT> сожрал - переварит и выплюнет
<inkvizitor68sl> scrabler, про wikitude почитай, оно и для андроид есть вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще из коробки ничего такого нет
<inkvizitor68sl> о, я нашел фонарик О_о
<Sergey_IT> левый глаз у тебя затек конкретно )
<scrabler> занимательно... и при всей этой вычислительно мощи и поступности информации мы будем разглядывать котиков))) фантасты прошлого крупно ошибались)))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, просто я его часа 4 искал
<inkvizitor68sl> в BB, в смысле
<inkvizitor68sl> даже с горя поставил приложение-фонарик
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом в настройках и wifi-роутер нашел, и фонарь
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё б найти как сделать так, чтобы nirvana не тормозила
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы на андроидах %)
<scrabler> нашел интересный лаунчер под андройд. smart launcher, к нему тема SL Unity Theme и как результат на телефоне можем наблюдать подобие на юнити и отдаленное сходство с ubuntu. Вроде бы даже удобно... все есть в плей маркете библатно)
<ilya09> люди добрые, помогите нубу. Я установил на свой ноутбук последнюю версию убунты x64 и почемуто кулеры постоянно шумят (прям на максимум) даже если ничего на компьютере не делаю. оперативной памяти на x64 хватает
<Sergey_IT> видео какое?
<Sergey_IT> за температурой смотри
<ilya09> джифорс 540м
<ilya09> и самое главное что в терминале я своей видеокарты всеравно не вижу
<Sergey_IT> это гибридная? Тогда на форуме глянь, бомблиби или что то поставить надо
<ilya09> ну да
<Sergey_IT> lspci
<ilya09> но если я поставлю x34 то это может исправить проблему?
<ilya09> если обойтись без ковыряний
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, у меня все старое
<ilya09> ну видеокарту он не видит.
<Sergey_IT> lspci не видит? Не слышал такого
<ilya09> написано что фемали интергрейтед графикс контроллер
<ilya09> тут их два, этот и видео карта
<Sergey_IT> интел и нвидиа
<ilya09> но когда нажимаю - сведения о компьютере, то пишит - Графика - Sabdybridge Mobile
<ilya09> Sandy*
<BarsSc> bumblebee ÓÔÁ×Ø ÂÏÌØÛÅ ÎÉËÁË ÎÅ ÒÅÛÉÛØ ÐÒÏÂÌÅÍÕ
<ubuntuhelp> BarsSc! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ilya09> помоему нашел решение
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-07
<Alex_Gluck> Всем ку
<Alex_Gluck> есть кто знает самбу хорошо? Не могу использовать net usershare add
<ilya09> Ребята, перечитал кучу формуов и сайтов, но всеравно не понимаю как решить проблему. Ububtu 14 стоит на ноутбуке и он очень сильно нагревается (почти 80 градусов, кулеры тоже работают постоянно), даже если ничего не делаю. Какой способ решÐ
<ilya09> стандартные во время установки драйверы поставлены
<ilya09> До этого ставил x64, была таже проблема. Сейчас переустановил на x34
<PashaU> кхм.... всем здрасте
<Alex_Gluck> ку
<Alex_Gluck> http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=37308
<lrg> Добрый день
<lrg> Помогите установкой ХоНа
<gramnacha> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<gramnacha>  !search [ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<mps_andruxa> Всем привет!
<PashaU> приввет
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<mps_andruxa> у меня вопрос (я в линуксе пока не сильный знаток), при наборе текста иногда не сразу переключаеться язык (начинает вводить англицкими, продолжает уже на русском как и надо было, приходится возвращаться и удалять лишнее), это первое, а вторая пробле
<mps_andruxa> ма: время от времени раскладка сама по себе сбрасывается на язык по умолчанию у меня в данном случае: англицкий, если кто может помочь, но так чтоб доступно, буду очень благодарен
<PashaU> я ужо привык к этому
<PashaU> оно не победимо похоже
<mps_andruxa> раньше не сбрасывало, началось после того как удалил изображение клавы в трее (оставил только значек отображения раскладки) а как вернуть тож не знаю (
<Sergey_IT> xneur не ставили?
<mps_andruxa> на даный момент не установлено
<mps_andruxa> попробовать?
<PashaU> mps_andruxa: ну тут Вам решать, может и понравится
<PashaU> у меня тормоза при переключении раскладки связаны в первую очередь с тормозами машины. не успевает она
<mps_andruxa> танки ВОВ идут значит всё ок думаю с железом, хотя машина не очень ещё на АМД одноядерном
<mps_andruxa> но думаю проблема в другом
<mps_andruxa> поставил xneur, пока нравится, вроде не сбрасывает
<mps_andruxa> самообучение стоит включать, что оно дает
<mps_andruxa> да кстати спасибо большое за совет
<PashaU> хз, не пользую такие вещи
<mps_andruxa> а флаги есть всех стран?
<mps_andruxa> ан нет ( рано порадовался всё-равно сбрасывает на "по-умолчанию"
<mps_andruxa> ладно, другой вопрос (не помню где это было) в Xchat настройка цветов текста и ника в как называеться строчка, кто знает?
<mps_andruxa> проверяю настройки цветов, на сообщение не реагируйте
<mps_andruxa> 4ernyi
<mps_andruxa> красный-черный
<mps_andruxa> о супер нашел, вспомнил )
<mps_andruxa> уже год просто как в ирке не был
<mps_andruxa> вспоминаю )
<mps_andruxa> кто знает как сделать чтоб индикатор писем в трее сообщал о появлении новых писем в Mozilla Thunderbird даже когда она закрыта
<mps_andruxa> делался синим например
<PashaU> никак
<PashaU> могу быть не прав
<mps_andruxa> чет они не доделівают всего, я когдато издевался над убунту 13.04 наставил всего чего хотел потом поудалял лишнее, но индикатор начал показывать что есть новые письма, знать бы как это получилось (((
<mps_andruxa> думал мож кто также так сделал (но в отличие от меня запомнил что и как )) )
<mps_andruxa> опять сбрасывает на англицкий, не замечаю всех буковок лишних чтоб удалить
<mps_andruxa> ладно буду мучать сам пока не получится, всем удачи
<PashaU> покопайтесь в языковых настройакх, с целью выставить русский языком по-умолчанию
<mps_andruxa> мне руский по умолчанию плохо я РНР учу нид будет опять же все время переключать (((
<mps_andruxa> а там ошибки потом искать...
<mps_andruxa> лучше пусть на англицкий сбрасывает
<mps_andruxa> ну лан я пошел, спасибо за помощь
<mps_andruxa> нашел проблему с раскладкими по ходу, не находит gnome keyboard properties, как мне это восстановить, кто подскажет?
<mps_andruxa> /usr/bin/gnome-keyboard-properties
<Sergey_IT> xneur не ставьте
<mps_andruxa> пишет что не может запустить, проверьте инсталирован ли он
<mps_andruxa> а если уже поставил
<mps_andruxa> удаление поможет?
<Sergey_IT> у тебя юнити?
<mps_andruxa> убунту 14.04
<mps_andruxa> xneur удалил
<Sergey_IT>  в меню системные установки выбери клаву
<mps_andruxa> но вот нашелся бы добрый человек который знает как исправить баг со сбросом раскладки, было бы супер
<mps_andruxa> англицкая по умолчанию
<Sergey_IT> а что не работает то?
<mps_andruxa> когда перехожу между окнами раскладка сбрасывается на "по-умолчанию", а надо чтоб так и оставалась
<mps_andruxa> галочки на разрешить разные источники для каждого окна стоит, раньше всё было ок
<Sergey_IT> system settings - text entry - use the same source for all windows
<mps_andruxa> но сделал вайт-лист чтоб все значки отображались в трее, и там кроме всего появилось изображение клавиатуры, которое я удалил, после этого всё и началось
<Sergey_IT> смени на другое, и снова поставь
<Sergey_IT> что такое вайтлист?
<mps_andruxa> это чтоб в убунту в трее отображались значки скайпа и т.д. Которые со старта не отображаются
<mps_andruxa> я в линуксе не спец, так-что мож немного не так обьясняюсь
<Sergey_IT> а я не знаю, что ты имеешь ввиду и где это ставил
<Sergey_IT> пиши точные команды на аглицком
<mps_andruxa> http://onedev.net/post/201
<mps_andruxa> это насчет вайтлиста
<mps_andruxa> советы не помогли, всё-равно сбрасывает, я уже и языки удалял потом ставил обратно
<mps_andruxa> наверное заново переустановлю линукс мож поможет
<mps_andruxa> но вс’-равно спасибо за внимание
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-09
<myordo> âñåì çäðàñüòå
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> âñåì çäðàñüòå
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> êó
<myordo> âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> ребята может кто нить подсказать конференцию по вин сервер 2008 ?
<mega__> 1
<mega__> как искать только по НАЗВАНИЯМ пакетов?
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Вопрос по корректирующимся кодам Хэмминга. Как правильно на Си(++) реализовать декодер кода 7,4
<UNIm95> В моего декодера косяк в определении двойной ошибки.
<UNIm95> Даже при одиночной ошибочно детектирует двойную.
<tux_david> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<svetlana> спрашивайте
<tux_david> оо, так она работает) думаю, чё никто не пишет..
<svetlana> тиховато тут да
<tux_david> 40 человек морозятся)
<tux_david> давно с убунтой?
<svetlana> я недавно, годика 4
<tux_david> отностительно меня, не мало.. я год
<svetlana> добро пожаловать тогда
<tux_david> хех, какой у тя дистрибутив?
<svetlana> ubuntu но довольно искуроченная под мои предпочтения
<tux_david> да я про версию) а у меня kubuntu.. начинал с debian, но там слегка не сложилось
<svetlana> у меня просто ubuntu без привкусов
<svetlana> что надо я ставлю, что не надо сношу
<svetlana> так и работает
<tagezi> svetlana: дада, вот так я и пересел на кубунту.. надоело ставить и сносить ))
<svetlana> я даже не сносила.. dist-upgrade и прожолжаю работать
<tux_david> мне кубунту за возможность дабавить всяких украшательств нравится)
<myordo> всем ку
<andrex|off> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<andrex> всем не угодишь, кому свистоперделки подавай а кому еще чаго)
<myordo> андрекс ку
<andrex> myordo: ку
<andrex> Sergey_IT: бу
<myordo> выкупаеш по мелкософт серверам?
<andrex> я все выкупаю)
<myordo> збс тады мона пару тройку вопросов?
<andrex> по мс лючше пм
<myordo> андрекс прочел?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, кого боишься?
<andrex> myordo: прочел
<andrex> Sergey_IT: тебя)
<myordo> -)
<Sergey_IT> я же не Зеленый )
<myordo> как в моей ситуации поступпить?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ты грязножелтый
<Sergey_IT> как и ты )
<andrex> myordo: ща
<myordo> привязку я сделал  остались остальные траблы
<myordo> вот канал убунтоводов а знает кто нить канал мелкомягких? есть ли такой ?
<andrex> есть
<andrex> /msg alis list #*windows*
<Sergey_IT> andrex, послал человека )
<myordo> ((((((((
<myordo> nfv jndtn yfdthyj jx lkbyysq
<myordo> n/r/ djghjc nj;t yt rjhjnrbq
<myordo> блин
<myordo> там ответ наверно оч длинный т.к. вопрос тоже не короткий
<andrex> да я ваще жрать пошел готовить) ща пожру и займусь всякой чипушней
<myordo> ((((((((
<myordo> понятно.ладно пойду форумы гуглить дальше тады
<andrex> wtf
<mega32> А зачем в наутилусе есть вкладки Диск Дискета? Флопика то нет вообще и в параметрах монтирования отключено все что можно
<SuperPrower> Мне начал нравится консольный интерфейс. Теперь у меня в guake и музыка, и IRC, и файловый менеджер. Это вообще лечится :D ? А по теме, что ещё можно делать в терминале?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-10
<gcfhvjbkn> есть люди с опытом с хетцнером?
<gcfhvjbkn> какой логин и какой пароль нужно вводить в Remote Konsole?
<gcfhvjbkn> пробовал пары логин от акка: пароль от акка, root:пароль от акка, root:пароль от remote konsole, логин от акка: пароль от remote konsole
<gcfhvjbkn> не помогает
<gcfhvjbkn> до смешного обидно
<oln0ry> f
<oln0ry> #join ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> пыщ
<inkvizitor68sl> gcfhvjbkn, есть
<gcfhvjbkn> здорово
<inkvizitor68sl> gcfhvjbkn, в remote konsole который? Который ipmi или который vnc ?
<gcfhvjbkn> который vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> когда включаешь загрузку по сети - тебе там пишут пароль на странице
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще hetzner забавные. У меня сервера в биллинге нет уже, а он всё ещё работает
<gcfhvjbkn> Это кнопка "Reset Remote Konsole Password"? Красная такая
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<gcfhvjbkn> если она, то у меня получается воспользоваться этим паролем чтобы открыть окно
<gcfhvjbkn> в котором будет промпт
<gcfhvjbkn> логина и пароля
<gcfhvjbkn> как будто я захожу через ssh
<gcfhvjbkn> вот что туда писать не понятно
<gcfhvjbkn> ничего из очевидно не проходит
<inkvizitor68sl> root без пароля тоже нет?
<gcfhvjbkn> не-а
<inkvizitor68sl> мхм
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще должно пускать всё таки с логином root и паролем из странички
<inkvizitor68sl> ты же из rescue выбирал ?
<teddyp1cker> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/builder-an-ide-of-our-gnome
<teddyp1cker> собрали за 11 дней
<inkvizitor68sl> баян уже)
<andrex> там логин рут и пасс при активации пишется по идее
<andrex> модеш впринципе сбросить его на свой)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-11
<aleksei`> день добрый
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<andrex> вечера)
<vorotnikov> \o
<aleksei`> ого, с каких пор компиз начал по 350 мб кушать? о0
<fuad> как закачать фотки из компа на айфон 5
<fuad> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-11
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> tagezi: ну что? нашел кабель?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, не нашёл
<tagezi> пачкорды есть
<tagezi> а этих нет.. я думаю что можно просто перекрутить этот.. там буду помехи, наверное, но я думаю они не будут очень большими
<UNIm95> А отрезной с насадками и обжимкой есть?
<SergeyIT> неужели в финке так плохо с магазинами? У нас обожимал кабели в магазине без проблем
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я в деревне диву
<tagezi> живу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знакомая девушка обжала плоской отверткой
<tagezi> ну, всёравно нужен новый штекер (или как он там)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, коннектор нужен.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выписать сотню штук у китайцев )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тут 2 магазина, gigantti и expert, есть ещё один, но у них нет сайта и он очень далеко от меня, там в теории может быть... вообще единственный магазин с электродеталями на ближайшие 100 км, наверное
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: придут через пол года ))
<tagezi> проще тестя попросить с питера привезти
<tagezi> Дебиан прекращает поддержку процессоров старше Пентиум про
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты свой 286 на чем запускаешь?
<SergeyIT> дос 6.2
<tagezi> ы
<SergeyIT> а ты что думал?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну я думал что ты запускаешь какойнить лёгкий дистрибутив линуха
<tagezi> есть де вообще очень легкие, которые помещаются полностью в оперативную память
<SergeyIT> так машина управляющая с дос софтом
<tagezi> SergeyIT: зачем тебе дос совт?
<tagezi> что там вообще полезного осталось?
<UNIm95> tagezi: каким фигом можно на 286 запустить линь если у Линуса был 386?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а сейчас у него интер, но линух же запускаеться на арм
<tagezi> интел*
<UNIm95> tagezi: лол что? а ничего что все х86 пошло от интела?
<tagezi> Основы программирования в Microsoft Word
<tagezi> Пестриков В.М., Маслобоев А.Н.
<tagezi> чо только не пишут :)
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так basic же кривой язык программирования.
<tagezi> ну так это не ворд
<tagezi> а VBA
<UNIm95> tagezi: объясни это бухгалтеру
<tagezi> да пофигу, что дебилы просто дебилы, нельзя программировать пробелами и ентерами
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты брейнфак видел?
<tagezi> UNIm95: нет :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, управляющую программу для доса в какой ОС запускать?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: dosbox?
<tagezi> UNIm95: классная штука.. вот её и нужно преподавать бугалтерам )))
<SergeyIT> а железо, разработанное для 8086 компа куда вставлять?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: оно еще на isa ibyf[&
<UNIm95> шинах*
<UNIm95> ?
<SergeyIT> да
<SergeyIT> на медленных - 5МГц
<UNIm95> Черт. Надо разрабатывать/покупать новые. Железо может сдохнуть.
<SergeyIT> и сколько это будет стоить?
<UNIm95> Хотя вроде есть переходники PCI<>ISA
<UNIm95> не много больше если надо в авральном режиме все подымать.
<SergeyIT> зачем авралить то? Работает и пусть работает (28лет)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты так и не сказал что ты на нём запускаешь
<UNIm95> А где именно? И что делает?
<UNIm95> Первые западные ЧПУ?
<SergeyIT> спектрофотометр на оптическом микроскопе
<tagezi> понятно... у каждого свои погремушки )
<flegontoff> всем привет! перелопатил весь инет и не могу найти как переключить со встроенной на дискретную карточку( подскажите кто знает как сделать???
<AleksU> а не в биосе это делается?
<flegontoff> ноутбук HP там я нашел ничего похожего
<andrex> зависит от железки
<flegontoff> ati hd8000 серии и r7 260 , пока не за компом сказать точно не могу про hd...
<flegontoff> когда захожу в посмотреть драйвера (настройки) то видно только встроенную
<tagezi> flegontoff: а чо за карта?
<andrex> echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switchbash4
<flegontoff> ati R7 260
<flegontoff> M260
<andrex> echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<andrex> -bash
<andrex> ваще фз четам с ати амд
<andrex> не юзаю такое уже
<flegontoff> andrex: мне это нужно ввести? сейчас за пк сяду
<pr0mode> вечера
<flegontoff> andrex: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switchbsh4: Нет такого файла или каталога
<flegontoff> мне его создать чтоль?
<andrex> дрова видать не стоят
<andrex> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<flegontoff> система определила дрова только встроенной, командой lspci,  дискретку видно
<flegontoff> установил дрова , но в amdcccle  все равно выбрать другую карту не могу
<flegontoff> во вкладке "переключаетмые графические адаптеры" описано что мыл есть два графических процессора один для энергосбережения другой для производительности
<flegontoff> а в менеджере дисплеев всего один и это встроенный.
<flegontoff> подскажите у кого AMD  карточки на ноуте может так и должно быть?
<flegontoff> установил я дрова  и решил проверить в steam , в игре No More Room in Hell
<piyavking> двачую-реквестую об помощь - http://ru-linux.livejournal.com/3035013.html
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-12
<arch> Доброго дня, господа
<arch> Есть тут кто-нибудь?
<AgenoBarb> всем привет!
<AgenoBarb> кто поможет с калибровкой тачскрина?
<AgenoBarb> есть девайс Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen
<AgenoBarb> калибрую его с помощью xinput_calibrator - все нормально, как только подключаю второй монитор - сбивается калибровка, с помощью xinput map-to-crtc применяю трансформацию
<AgenoBarb> но после трансормации курсор при нажатии на стекло скачет в горизонтальной плоскости от точки нажатия вправо
<CKAP> Так... ну и я тут?
<piyavking> ну и отлично.
<CKAP> Парни я не так давно вылез из форточки на крысе. Но у них IRC не нашёл.
<CKAP> Xubuntu это же просто ваша вилка? Тоесть её ubutu пилят?
<piyavking> судя по названию - такая вероятность есть)
<piyavking> ггг
<piyavking> да, убунта, с предустановленной хфсе
<CKAP> <piyavking> Благодарю.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-13
<piyavking> проба
<DorySan> Проверка настройки канала
<artemz> успех
<DorySan> XChat настроен - проверка
<DorySan> all bb
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Artur_Prosto> привет всем. такой вопрос. есть nginx+php-fpm . из локалки всё работает, претензий нет. но вот из вне ничего не открывается. в чём может быть проблема ?
<UNIm95> Artur_Prosto: В роутере.
<UNIm95> Или файрволле
<UNIm95> или в настройках вебсервера
<Artur_Prosto> так же думал что фаер. но правила остались те же
<Artur_Prosto> их не трогали
<Artur_Prosto> есть ещё апач . проекты на нём доступны
<Artur_Prosto> отличия только в портах
<Artur_Prosto> с большими задержками , но иногда всё таки прорываюсь
<UNIm95> Artur_Prosto: проверь проброс портов
<Artur_Prosto> ssh тунель на сервер ?
<Artur_Prosto> если да , то пробовал. сразу же всё начинает открываться
<Artur_Prosto> есть ещё идеи ?
<Artur_Prosto> из других стран всё норм открывается
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-14
<skreech_> Privet
<DorySan> ping all :)
<Artur_Prosto> привет. есть кто живой ?
<Artur_Prosto> привет. может кто помочь ?
<SergeyIT> выпить кофейку?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> кстати, утра всем
<SergeyIT> старого нового года утро дня
<Artur_Prosto> ну почти кофейку. не могу найти причину. есть веб сервер. nginx + php-fpm . на нём пару проектов тестовых. так вот. под линуксом всё ок работает. под виндой не открывается ни один проект в браузере
<Artur_Prosto> проверенно 4 линукс машины и 3 виндовс машины
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<Snowdrift> Господа подскажите как пробросить сетевую карту в гостевюу ОС. KVM
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-16
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> утра
<tagezi> artus: утра
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<artus> tagezi, привет, оказыается тут еще живые есть))
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, ты был полностью прав, перепаял провод и всё заработало
<tagezi> и вроде даже не особо лагает
<tagezi> UNIm95: только всё пытается лезть теперь через провод, а не через вайфай
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что? Какая перепайка? какой вайфай?
<UNIm95> Или ты про свою платку?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, соединение компов по сетевой карте
<UNIm95> А зачем паять о_О
<tagezi> UNIm95: с питера не привезли вчера провод, я порезал прямой и перепаял
<UNIm95> ведб все просто переобжимка
<UNIm95> А ок.
<UNIm95> Если тебе так проще =)
<tagezi> ну у меня нет штекеров и обжимки, покупать нужно
<UNIm95> А выбирает провод а не вайфай из-за конфигурации сетевого демона
<tagezi> а паяльник всега подрукой
<UNIm95> его надо поковырять
<tagezi> UNIm95: нужно... нужно ещё поднастроить odroid... и можно сидеть гипио программировать учиться )
<UNIm95> А что сделать хочешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, хочу для начала попробовать диодами мигать :)) а потом, если поймё как общаться с GPIO то буду робота делать )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Заяц-волка?
<tagezi> не, валли )
<tagezi> чтобы мусор убирал в квартире )))))
<tagezi> odroid нормальный комп, по мощности примерно как хороший нетбук с нормальным линухом, так что на нём можно делать что угодно... в нём правда уже заняты половина GIPO, но это не беда, можно сделать аналоговую надстройку, и с гипо получать только информацию для
<tagezi>  управления
<tagezi> но это всё мечты пока, нужно простое сначала сделать ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Так может планшет зафигачишь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: эээ, а смысл?
<tagezi> у меня конечно есть монитор ненужный на 15 дюймов
<UNIm95> Потом сравнишь среды Гном, кеды, юнайти и назавёшь все говном =)
<UNIm95> И как багрепор всем отправишь =)
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> он толстый будет, не думаю что будет очень удобно.. нужно порты выковыривать и с боку приделывать
<UNIm95> А если еще приписать мониторинг энергопотребления. То разработчики будут прям плакать от своей криворукости.
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G143703355573
<UNIm95> огось.
<tagezi> вт видишь, там юсб-порты торчат и сетевая
<UNIm95> у меня как дефолтный браузер links
<tagezi> чорт
<UNIm95> Что за нафиг?
<tagezi> в линксе я не знаю как это выглядит, я сейчас под фф )
<UNIm95> лютый пипец
<UNIm95> Прикольно.
<UNIm95> Эта настройка была только в пиджине
<tagezi> в линксе страница не видна, и ссылки не пашут, они наверное что-то там натворили
<tagezi> картинку можно скачать
<tagezi> http://dn.odroid.com/homebackup/201507/ODROID-C1+m.jpg
<UNIm95> да ладно. все исправлено. А на этом одроиде нет внутренних коннекторов дисплея?
<tagezi> впринципе оно выглядит как малина... мини комп из него классный, но в планжет если пихать нужно перепаивать.. да и силёнок у меня на мостерения планшета пока не хвтит
<tagezi> внутренних?
<UNIm95> вроде ноутбучных LVDS
<tagezi> там есть hdmi, юсб и GIPO
<tagezi> не, такого нет вроде
<tagezi> дисплеи обычно цыпляют к гипо на таких платах
<tagezi> покрайне мере сенсорные дисплеи
<UNIm95> А на hdmi можно 2 моника повесить? + хрен с ней, с толщиной. Главное что бы батареек больше влезло.
<UNIm95> а пропускной способности хватает?
<tagezi> ну так он меньше ладони, так что под 15 дюймов дохрена батареек влезет )))
<tagezi> ну, то что я видел хватает, а почему не должно хватать?
<UNIm95> ПРи чем тут физический размер дисплея? и в 3-х дюймовые пихают fullhd
<UNIm95> как результат надо что-то быстро передающее
<tagezi> батарейки?
<tagezi> о_О так, ты где-то нить разговора теряешь )
<UNIm95> http://pikabu.ru/story/kak_ya_planshet_svoimi_rukami_delal_3918517
<UNIm95> нет не теряю. ты сам сказал что на планшеты моники через гпио цепляют. вот мне и интересно про пропускную способность стало.
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQPbRedvg0E
<tagezi> https://youtu.be/IQPbRedvg0E?t=1m40s даже так
<UNIm95> Мда. ттам же моник 320*240. И малинка с ним не справляется.
<tagezi> ну, малина слабее чем мой
<tagezi> у меня нормально видео работает на 21 дюйме через hdmi правда
<tagezi> так что... мелкий дисплей я как-то подключал, но у меня руки кривоваты пока, чтобы настроить, несколько раз пробывал, нифига не получалось
<UNIm95> Там скорее проблема с пропускной способностью GPIO. Ведь FullHD = 1920*1080*32бита цвета=66 355 200
<tagezi> там нужно хорг конфигурировать руками
<UNIm95> 66 гигабит
<UNIm95> и то 32 бита на цвета как-то маловато.
<tagezi> ну, скорее всего, этоже последовательная шина, насколько я помню
<UNIm95> или я что-то путаю
<tagezi> 32 бита вроде нормально )
<UNIm95> кстати. там spi а не gpi
<UNIm95> gpio
<tagezi> 40pin GPIOs + 7pin I2S
<UNIm95> Я про экран говорил.
<tagezi> 400 кбит/с скорость у шины
<tagezi> UNIm95: я не знаю что такое spi, но цепляется он на GPIO
<UNIm95> даже на 1366*768 не хватит
<UNIm95> 4-х проводной протокол для передачи данных.
<tagezi> ну, значит монитор для планшета нужно цеплять на hdmi )
<UNIm95> http://i.imgur.com/UmSJI3e.jpg
<UNIm95> По-любому планшет на 15-ти дюймах не получится тонким.
<UNIm95> https://www.cemetech.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8799
<tagezi> :) тоесть это уже делают.. хорошо что лучевые дистлеи не прикручивают ))
<UNIm95> Так я же ссылку был на 15,4 планшет кинул.
<UNIm95> там парень его как навигатор по даашитам использует
<tagezi> ну, я читаю
<tagezi> 15.2 ? я вижу только 10.1 (
<UNIm95> сначала прочитай.
<UNIm95> он сам же говорит что у него матрица от асера осталась
<UNIm95> Я про ссыль на пикабу
<UNIm95> дублирую:http://pikabu.ru/story/kak_ya_planshet_svoimi_rukami_delal_3918517
<tagezi> из ноута сделать планшет? )
<tagezi> шуметь будет и греться
<UNIm95> tagezi: why not?
<UNIm95> там же написано
<UNIm95> ноут сдох
<UNIm95> моник выжил
<UNIm95> вот и сдлал.
<UNIm95> сделал*
<UNIm95> Ладно.
<UNIm95> Пошел за курткой
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-17
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<pr0mode> доброго дня
<vamadir> народ, почему в 14.04 не работает стандартный срин рекордер? ctrl+shifft+alt+r
<UNIm95> vamadir: какой стандартный скрин рекордер?
<tagezi> ctrl+shifft+alt+r <- нужно нажать ещё 10 клавишь :)
<UNIm95> vamadir: пинг? Ты живой?
<vamadir> <UNIm95> da
<vamadir> в дотку катал
<vamadir> ))
<UNIm95> АААААААААААААААААА!
<UNIm95> В чате рак!
<UNIm95> да еще на миде.
 * UNIm95 не знает что такое мид в доте
<vamadir> :)  срин рекордер не ставил, думал что если есть gnome shell то он там по умолчанию
<UNIm95> vamadir:  а у тебя gnome-screencast установлен? запущен?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  кажись я начинаю понимать зачем кеды с собой столько фигни тащат.
<tagezi> UNIm95: зачем?
<tagezi> скрин-сервер, помоему, у всех стоит
<tagezi> просто не все знают что не нужно использовать комбинации клавишь из 37 штук
<UNIm95> tagezi: что бы все было под рукой, даже если ты этим раз в год пользуешься.
<vamadir> UNIm95 , чет нету у меня такого пакета gnome-screencasт
<vamadir> UNIm95 , чет нету у меня такого пакета gnome-screencast
<tagezi> ну, мне приходиться много доставлять :))
<UNIm95> vamadir: возможно я его неверно написал.
<tagezi> скринкасты пишут другой прогой
<tagezi> например VLC :)
<vamadir> ну есть влц. я на нем видео смотрю
 * tagezi не нашёл у себя прогу для скринкастов другую )
<tagezi> vlc - это прога которая пересылает видео из одного места в другое, тоесть управляет потомами, и какая разница гнать поток из файла на монитор или обратно?
<vamadir> т.е. gnome shell screen cast теоритически есть, только никто не знает как его запустить. Поэтому ставят другие, я так понимаю.. (
<vamadir> tagezi, спасибо уже нагуглил. Но я хочу разоратся с gnome shell screen cast
<Sergey_IT> утра
<nwShine> привет
<nwShine> помогите решить несколько вопросов по Ubunte
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<nwShine> Хочу поставить Ubunte по сети по статье на сайте http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_ubuntu_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<nwShine> Столкнулся с такой штукой образы которые монтирую почемуто без папки netboot
<nwShine> поэтому не ставиться никак
<nwShine> размонтировать образы из каталога /srv/tftp/ как подскажите? А то пока эксперементировал там уже  туча))
<nwShine> ребят что не знает никто как размонтировать образы?
<nwShine> umount не помогает
<UNIm95> nwShine: на каком пункте мана затык?
<nwShine> затык на том что в образах с сайта нет попки netboot
<UNIm95> nwShine: Ссылку на образ кинь
<UNIm95> nwShine: или название образа
<nwShine> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<UNIm95> nwShine: тебе  нужен не десктопный а альтернативный образ
<UNIm95> как в статье и написано alternate
<nwShine> а взять его где?
<nwShine> есть ссылка?
<nwShine> папка netboot есть в образе серсера
<nwShine> но мне надо развернуть десктопы
<UNIm95> nwShine: так во время инсталла нужно угазат пакет ubuntu-desktop
<UNIm95> nwShine: или ты хочешь сделать тонкие клиенты?
<nwShine> я хочу чтобы на все машины поставился десктоп 64
<UNIm95> nwShine: машины одинаковые?
<nwShine> эээээ не совсем
<nwShine> автоматизация только на стадии предоставления дистрибутива
<nwShine> а потом на каждой машине своя установка
<nwShine> чтобы с флешкой не бегать по всем
<UNIm95> nwShine: но все-равно придется побегать. ведь самому ручками клацать на все надо
<nwShine> понятно это просто время всеравно экономин то что запустил инициализацию а потом просто пробежался на вопросы ответил
<UNIm95> в чем тгда проблема еще побегать с лешкой?
<UNIm95> флешкой
<nwShine> отвечать на вопросы можно и еще попросить кого
<nwShine> )))
<UNIm95> это хреновая идея
<UNIm95> ведь человек может криво диск разбить.
<nwShine> отмонтировать образы как ?
<nwShine> а еще есть прога которая по расписанию все компы выключит
<tagezi> крон?
<UNIm95> nwShine: sudo umount /путь/к/точке/монтирования
<nwShine> пробоавал umount не отмонтируются
<UNIm95> nwShine: а чем монтировал?
<nwShine> mount
<nwShine> ))
<nwShine> я поставил по сети)))))
<nwShine> разобрался
<UNIm95> nwShine: а что тебе sudo umount говорит?
<nwShine> говорит что все впорядке а образ как был на месте так и есть
<nwShine> вернее umount говорит not mounted
<UNIm95> nwShine: я тебя не понимаю
<nwShine> порядок я разобрался и в этом))))
<nwShine> просто пока был запущен tftp размонтировать нельзя
<nwShine> ))
<nwShine> всем спасибо большое
<UNIm95> А ок.
<nwShine> помогите найти образ ubuntu alternativ
<UNIm95> nwShine: на офсайте other downloads
<UNIm95> nwShine: Точнее Alternative download
<nwShine> там нет
<nwShine> ссылку можно
<nwShine> ???
<UNIm95> nwShine: момент. раньше были нормальные ссылки
<UNIm95> nwShine: ты с России?
<nwShine> да
<UNIm95> nwShine: прокручиваешь Alternative downloads до Select the nearest mirror там клацаешь РФ
<UNIm95> и тут я немного офигел
<UNIm95> видимо теперь нет alternative-iso
<nwShine> я не нахожу alternativ download
<nwShine> блин
<UNIm95> а только сервер, десктоп и мини
<nwShine> а старые версии
<nwShine> может старые у кого есть
<nwShine> ?
<UNIm95> так как в папке с 12.04 еще есть алтернатива а в 14.04 нет можешь мучать мини диск
<UNIm95> в 40 мб
<UNIm95> правда все качатся будет.
<UNIm95> nwShine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nwShine> МИНИ НЕ КАТИТ ТАК КАК ТАМ НЕТ NETBOOT
<nwShine>  ДАВАЙ 12.04
<nwShine> ))
<UNIm95> nwShine: нет смысле в 12.04 бери просто серверный 14.04 и делай advanced command-line install
<nwShine> поподробнее тут
<nwShine> ))
<UNIm95> чего подробнее? http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/14.04/release/
<UNIm95> ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64+mac.iso                05-Aug-2015 08:25    576M
<nwShine> подробнее advancer comand ...
<UNIm95> nwShine: эта опция вроде только у mini disk а так этот ман актуален:http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/31/server_%D1%87_1
<UNIm95> разве что на моменте тебе вместо Единственный пункт, который я здесь отмечаю, это «OpenSSH server». надо будет прокрутить вниз и найти ubuntu-desktop
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-09
<bel_ki> Глазные эксперты советуют вам отводить взгляд от вашего экрана каждые 20 минут. Время выйти на улицу и почувствовать ветер.
<tagezi> утра всем
<Snowdrift> Приветствую, df -h use 44% / , df -i use 100% /
<Snowdrift> почему так?
<andrex> потому что иноды
<diskin> Snowdrift, видимо много маленьких файлов или каталогов. Лимит по количеству исчерпан.
<artus> @mode -v artus
<artus> доброутр
<Snowdrift> diskin, как проверить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пришел на работу. включил комп. температура винтов 12 и 13 градусов. выводы делайте сами
<Snowdrift> JohnDoe_71Rus, я тоже в пуховике на работе сейчас сижу (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через час работы оба 29
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3-х ядерный атлон 32 градуса
<Snowdrift> скачал стим запустил все поставилось без косяков, даже скучно стало
<diskin> Snowdrift, а что проверять? думаешь, файловая система попортилась и счетчик inode "съехал"?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Snowdrift> diskin, да хотелось бы выяснить в чём собственно проблема не чего особого тяжкого в системе нет
<artus> Snowdrift, а причем тут тяжкое к количеству?
<artus> иноды - это количество файлов и папок а не их вес
<artus> Snowdrift, https://www.kv.by/content/320700-chto-takoe-inodes-i-pochemu-oni-mogut-konchitsya-likbez
<spaik> что то в 16.10 не могу поставить драйвер принтера
<spaik> https://hastebin.com/ezomeguwaj.erl
<rapidsp> попробуй apt install -f
<spaik> делаю
<spaik> он его просто удаляет
<spaik> foo2capt
<spaik>  не находит такого пакета вообще
<artus> spaik, libpng12 какой версии в репах?
<spaik> libpng16-16
<spaik> libpng  установлена 1,6,25,1
<spaik> а именно 12 нету у меня вообще)
<artus> ну так может поставиш? и берут меня сомнения что ты драйвер для своей версии бунты вкорячиваеш. и вобще, ланчпад никто не отменял)
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch libpng12
<artus> c   libpng12-0
<artus> у меня есть :D
<spaik> Полнотекстовый поиск… Готово
<spaik> libpng12-0/now 1.2.54-1ubuntu1 i386 [установлен, локальный]
<spaik>   PNG library - runtime
<spaik> nthm b e vtyz tcnm
<spaik> теперь и у меня есть
<spaik> щас попробую
<spaik> а ланчпадом я не умею)))
<artus> а учись
<spaik> https://hastebin.com/exigenulet.hs
<artus> spaik, драйвер на него древний как говно мамонта. вобщем гугли как ставить пакеты ниже версий в систему
<artus> и тогда разрулиш зависимости
<artus> spaik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<spaik> находил он не ставится
<spaik> тож
<spaik> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=282884.0
<spaik> )
<spaik> такое есть не только у меня
<spaik> надо кароче 16-10 сносить
<artus> spaik, чувак, ты поставил говносистему, причем такую тестово-нестабильную что только для фанатов дрочить на пересборку оной. и пытаешсо воткнуть в нее драйвер на который забили еще в 13м году, как думаешь, у тебя много шансов?
<spaik> хз щас попробею еще немного
<artus> spaik, Потому что дело именно в 16.10, которая предоставляет пакет libpng16, а libpng12 закончился на 16.04. Можешь попробовать вкорячить пакет оттуда, но никаких гарантий, что он установится и будет работать. как бе
<artus> так что не страдай фигней. и да, в убунте 10е версии отродясь рабочими небыли, никогда
<spaik> ясно понятно)
<artus> 10ка - это откатка нового под лтс. смысл ее ставить если ты вобще ни в зуб ногой - вообще не понимаю :D
<spaik> ну это опят
<spaik> не именя траблов не найти пути их решения
<spaik> там спросил - там прочитал
<artus> да что за мазохизм то такой :D если тебе скучно живетцо - качаеш все что надо для лтс, качаеш пдф с мануалом и отрубаеш сибе инет. и выходиш в него только после того как собиреш рабочую систему, иксы и браузер в нем. думаю тебя
<artus> на долго отвернет от этих извращений :D
<artus> *lfs
<Snowdrift> artus, когда то только так и было
<artus> небыло :D ну может у особо укуреных ))
<Snowdrift> когда были тоглько диски, дорогой по трафу и жудко медленный инет
<artus> Snowdrift, были локальные сети, локальные ftp и туже фрю можно было заинсталить с 3х дискет. сразу по сети. а если хотел все и сразу = какой нить мандрейк 2003 на двд - и у тебя все ис каропки работает
<artus> максимум потом пару рпмок стянеш, ну или ядро пересобереш чтоб звуковую врубить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только в эти сети надо было принести тушку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иначе, с диалапом по карточкам фиг чего поставишь
<artus> но никто не дрочился с тем чтоб натянуть себе непонятночто тольк опотому что понравилось)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну с диалапом оно тебе один фиг не нужно было)
<artus> хотя и с диалапом дело пары ночей :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. ставил с диска по почте. потом имея motorola c650 в качестве модема и winmodem в параллельной XP прикручивал проводной модем в 6.06
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну и если на чистоту, во времена диалапа - возле ближайшег ометро диск с любой опрерационкой за 10 рублей :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если на чистоту даже сейчас в моем 71rus до сих пор метро не вырыли
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну утриировано же :)
<Snowdrift> artus, ага из коробки )
<artus> раскладки же с дисками на базарчиках всегда были. да черт, они у меня и сейчас есть, я прям в недоумении, ребята как застряли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там другие диски :) у некоторых и компа нет. хватает для жизни dvd плеера
<artus> причеем барыжит ими все тот же когдато пацан с которым вместе в комп клубе работал, после школы. и он каак ушел торговать дисками... вобщем по ходу стаж у него огогоо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас на рынке открыто не стоят. рынок целая улица "пешеходная" а сбоку маленькая табличка DVD и стрелка в подворотню
<Snowdrift> а у нас и этого не было приходилось заказывать )
<Snowdrift> или ходили в салон где по 6 часов исошку качали )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне один товарищ нарезал срез 6.06 репы. на форуме убунты контакты нашли
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да блин, любой универ, ловиш любого студента и просиш нарезать - все :) вобщем проблем тогда небыло совсем :) проблемы были скорее нахоботить мешок двдшек, желательно рвшек под все хотелки какие хотятцо :D
<artus> а уж в локальных сетях студенческих - ну чего только небыло )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом когда учился. мне сокурсник на лето дал с десяток дисков(не двд) бекапы добра из фриноды. но у него в основном там трансовая муза была
<artus> ну я уже тогда карман для 3.5 диска пррикупил. та кще байда,  в рюкзаке таскал, но заато уже можно было в usb соватцо и чето из сетей тягать )
<Snowdrift> artus, фигня полная удалил дофига а места не убавилось )
<aleksei`> эхх, ностальгия ...
<artus> Snowdrift, дык тебе фс нуна пересоздавать :D
<artus> Snowdrift, чет ты как то между строк читал походу)
<SergeyIT> привет созидателям фс
<artus> оо, дедушка сирожа, здрааавствуйте ^_^
<artus> Snowdrift, начнем с того что у тебя там за файлопомойка, ее размер и что ты на ней хранишшшш
<SergeyIT> по помойкам пошли?
<artus> огаа, ну чтоб не скучать)
<Snowdrift> artus, 918532 файлов на разделе, ext4
<Snowdrift> artus, /dev/sda1    19G  5.9G   13G  33% /
<Snowdrift> artus, /dev/sda1      1222992 905222  317770   75% /
<artus> Snowdrift, как считал? через фаинд рекурсивно? у меня с файлопомойкой 432к всего
<artus> и что у тебя там такого ?
<Snowdrift> artus, да, find . -type f | wc -l
<artus> только не говори что система и ничего более :D
<Snowdrift> artus, пару сайтов очень легких
<artus> df -hTi tot hfp gjrf;
<artus> еще раз покаж
<artus> ну сам себе слобный буратина :D
<artus> а че, слабо вынести на отдельный раздел сайты? нафиг их в корне хранить?
<Snowdrift> /dev/sda1      ext4       1.2M  885K  311K   75% /
<Snowdrift> они уже на другом разделе
<artus> ну, и в чем проблема тогда? )
<artus> /dev/sda2        ext4       501K          180K      321K            36% /
<artus> пиши нихочу
<artus> ну засрал фс, ну бывает :D
<Snowdrift> забивается постоянно 111M	/var/log/
<Snowdrift> непонятно чем засранно
<Snowdrift> хотя система еще с 2009 года
<Snowdrift> может пора переставить )
<artus> Snowdrift, alias dud="(du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d')"  а потом в cd /var/log && dud
<artus> Snowdrift, ну вобще да, вариант. можно тупо бекап таром сделать, переразбить винт, натянуть баховую систему, чисто чтоб загрузчик был и разметка, и развернуть бекап
<artus> делов на 10 минут ))
<Snowdrift> вот почему то лень переставлять)
<artus> Snowdrift, дык ты и не переставляеш по сути, ты архвируеш, переразмечаеш, и разворачиваеш обратно)
<Snowdrift> да понятно
<artus> нуу или мучаешься дальше )
<Snowdrift> но это остановит все
<Snowdrift> а там тикет )
<Snowdrift> пашет
<artus> ну ночью делай)
<artus> иили в виртуалку разверни бекап, разверни роуты , а потом верни )
<Snowdrift> жз
<artus> и ваще, если уж упоролся сервера поддерживать - виртуализируй все что можно)
<Snowdrift> эх так и думал что все к этому идёт )
<Snowdrift> artus, это и так на виртуалке
<artus> Snowdrift, а в чем тогда проблема? снапшот и с ним играйся, подом переподключиш правленный
<Snowdrift> хм
<Snowdrift> artus, светлоя твоя голова )
<artus> я знаю ^_^
<SergeyIT> Великий наш!!! ))
<artus> дя
<aleksei`> ))
<SergeyIT> ....скромник )))
<spaik> ты был прав )
<aleksei`> с виртуалками ваще красота, и бэкапить и восстанавливать и эксперементировать
<spaik> ставлю старый пакет - он ломает зависимость - ставлю еще 1 - ему нужно 2 - кароче чтоб принтак заработал тут надо половину всего тянуть)
<spaik> довелось мне тут макбук эир лицезреть- ну что свистелок и перделок там нет) но там и снега ) отстой сказал я ))) показал свой ))) и пользователь мака сказал да прикольно)) линь норм рвет макбук)))
<artus> битва школьных якодзун :D
<artus> мак vs compiz  0:1
<spaik> ос дзен рулит
<spaik> хотя канеш экран у этого бука - просто идеален
<spaik> улы великолепные и все работает
<spaik> без бубна
<aleksei`> без бубна не интересно ведь
<artus> это тебе так кажетцо :D
<spaik> иконки идеальные - отресовка супер
<aleksei`> бубен - сила
<Snowdrift> там бубен особо ненадо, там виза или мастеркард надо )
<spaik> согласен - но я то музыкант ) а парень просто работает
<artus> без бубнов оно все только в стоке, и пока ты не пытаешся что либо туда поставить или залить ))
<artus> Snowdrift, угу, и желательно без лимита :D
<spaik> ну и цена - выше 100 - мне такие деньги пока не заработать - а если и заработать то не на ноут тратить) меня вполне и мой днс - с компизом устроит)
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен
<aleksei`> мы тут админу филиалов накатили АД на самбе, так он до сих пор думает что админит мастдайный сервак ))
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, как это компиз не нужон? а анимация?
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<artus> aleksei`, а он еще кем то юзаетцо кроме спайка?
<aleksei`> прост тут видяху нарыл недавно, там окна при закрытии сгорают )) красиво смотрится
<spaik> да
<aleksei`> ну и хавает неслабо ресурсов тоже ...
<spaik> а поставь доп настройке синим цветом -- так вообще круто
<spaik> а снег ))) ууу
<aleksei`> вообще красивее консоли ничего нету
<spaik> консоли со снегом
<artus> фреймбуфера заглаза, даже для видео :D
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь знает как тема bootstrap называется где типо dos )
<SergeyIT> поставь ДОС
<aleksei`> и будет счастье
<Snowdrift> да мне надо повесить на сайтик тему типо досовскую )
<SergeyIT> на ssd - все летать будет
<Snowdrift> все нашол,!
<SergeyIT> типа дос - это консоль
<andrex> ага будет ось и ядтро и консоль в одном
<aleksei`> вот как так можно - написать и запустить проект, где админу нет доступа к настройкам сетевого оборудовани?
<andrex> как можно написать проэк где нет доступа вообще пользователям)
<artus> aleksei`, мона, пусть сами сношаютцо :D
<aleksei`> это ваще капец )
<andrex> и шо тут у нас
<artus> скука (
<andrex> нууууу ващееее
<artus> угуу, дааже никаких безобразий, ужс прям
<andrex> @unban anonymous_IRC*!*@*
<andrex> развлекайтесь
<andrex> @unban *!~nausea@unaffiliated/migraine *!~root@LFbn-1-569-223.w86-245.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@95.165.128.197
<ubuntuhelp> (unban [<channel>] [<hostmask>]) -- Unbans <hostmask> on <channel>. If <hostmask> is not given, unbans any hostmask currently banned on <channel> that matches your current hostmask. Especially useful for unbanning yourself when you get unexpectedly (or accidentally) banned from the channel. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<andrex> @mode -bbb *!~nausea@unaffiliated/migraine *!~root@LFbn-1-569-223.w86-245.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@95.165.128.197
<rapidsp> а есть мануал, как прогу в другом х-сервере запустить?
<andrex> @mode -qq $a:Antares $a:tomfarr
<rapidsp> чета все то ли устаревшее, то ли туплю
<andrex> man X
<andrex> DISPLAY=:x ba ba
<andrex> а чето там еще помоеу нада конфигуратить
<andrex> не помню)
<rapidsp> помню что както просто
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA_%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%8B_%D0%B2_%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC_x-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5
<SergeyIT> может и устарело
<rapidsp> чета близко, но обломы все какието
<aleksei`> ух тыы, амнистия на канале )
<aleksei`> был бубунтовский телефон, теперь вот это чудо появилось - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auuQA0Q8qpM
<andrex> чет оно полагивает)
<artus> теперь плазма и на телефоне падать будет :D
<andrex> у меня кста чет не падаеть
<andrex> )))
<artus> она настолько падучая что даже рейден от нее на венду сбежал :D
<artus> так шта нинаада тут
<andrex> а еще вайланд зафурычел такшто ваще думаю щупать и этот как его вестон лаунчер тоже помацать) правда он куцый какойто)
<andrex> еостыль костылей)
<andrex> к
<andrex> нуу 5.5 5.6 еще падало 5.7 перестало внезапно
<artus> andrex, это ненадолго :D
<artus> гш кстати перестал падать после 3.14 :D
<andrex> и 5.8 тоже не падаеть
<artus> так что какая то слоупочная плазма :D
<andrex> раньше еще nm отваливался и  ваще девайсы сетевые отрубались до перезагрузки какимто макаром
<aleksei`> рейден что на форточки утопал? о_0
<andrex> ваще думаю его  на wicd заменить чтоли\
<andrex> года полтора 2 как
<aleksei`> он же заядлый кдешник )) как атк?
<aleksei`> *так
<andrex> это все грибы они его  манипулировали
<aleksei`> эхх, поити чтоль бубунту мейт фоткнуть на виртуалку ...
<aleksei`> давно хотел пощупать
<andrex> lxqt пощупай че в этом мате не видел?
<aleksei`> да lxqt как раз щупал, а вот до мейфта руки так и не дошли
<aleksei`> но что-то по скрином оно мне очень сильно напоминает минт
<artus> а я всегда говориил что рейден упоротый чуть более чем полностью, а он мне не верил :D
<andrex> e17 пощуйпай
<andrex> ))
<artus> aleksei`, вот нафига тебе это гуано? испачкатцо больше разве невчем? :D
<aleksei`> artus, ну разреши плз )
<artus> aleksei`, нед, даавай поищем чего поадекватнее :D
<aleksei`> andrex, D17 недавно щупал кстати, шустрый ооочень )
<andrex> ye tcnm tot 18 19  20 21
<andrex> щупай
<aleksei`> artus, да нед ничего адекватнее консоли )
<andrex> ))
<dangor> вы о чём?
<artus> dangor, о бабах :D
<aleksei`> хех, выставил юзверям квоту на файлопомойку, теперь шлют мне гневные письма ))
<artus>  aleksei` прибей их порнушку)
<aleksei`> artus, да это мне в карму минус будет ))
<andrex> а я б прибил
<andrex> потом хозяина прибил бы
<aleksei`> пока ограничим им пространство
<aleksei`> потом маску сделаем по файлам
<andrex> и типы файлов тоже огранич и noexec
<aleksei`> и буду злой админ ))
<andrex> и размер файла
<aleksei`> с кармой стремящейся к 0 ))))
<andrex> и лимит трафика
<aleksei`> и лимит времени раб. сессии
<andrex> и будет у тя карма стремящаяся к - бесконечности
<artus> aleksei`, зачем маска? фаиндом с размером более 50 метров и авишко, мп4 3гп  - удалить )
<artus> ибо нефиг )
<andrex> потом найдут твой труп в подсобке
<aleksei`> artus, юзверей так нииизя нервировать
<andrex> можно
<aleksei`> andrex, уже видно опытный ))
<andrex> ибо нефиг рабочие ресурсы тратить на фз что
<aleksei`> про труп правду сказал
<artus>  aleksei` мнение юзеров админа не снашают. задача юзера работать, если есть вопросы - логи удаленного распечаткой на стол начальству и пусть обьясняет. вместе с логами пользованием инетом
<artus> ты как маленький прям
<aleksei`> ну да, я маленький и неопытный )
<artus> ну так слушай больших дядей :D
<dangor> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.9.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.10-rc3.
<artus> и будет тебе прибавка и печеньки от заискивающими и боящимися тебя в бывшем гневных юзверят :D
<aleksei`> юзверят женского пола, у меня же все деуки ))
<artus> ну знать вааще красота ) закормят вкусняшками, будут в туалетах зажимать, глядиш еще и женят :D
<aleksei`> женат я уже )
<artus> ну еще одна будет, зеркалирование же :D
<aleksei`> просто с женским коллективом нельзя сразу и нахрапом всё блочить, надо потихонечку, помаленечку
<artus> aleksei`, можно, и даже нужно )
<aleksei`> сначала квотки, потом масочки )
<aleksei`> а про зеркалирование надо записать )))
<artus> aleksei`, если хочеш по доброму - согласуеш с начальством порядок, квоты, допустимые типы файлов, и рассылкой что с первого числа следуйщего месяца - хана беспределу, нужное забрать, и чтоб не ныли )
<andrex> нужно регламент делать
<andrex> и жить по нему)
<artus> и тогда будет тебе хорошо и спокойно )
<aleksei`> ну дык процесс уже движется, только неспеша, политики безопасности, правила использования, пару внутрених лекций ...
<artus> andrex, а без как андрюха сказал регламента и правил ведения документооборота и пользования шарами - до лампочки твои квотики и остальное )
<aleksei`> у нас тут вообще с этого года поправки в законе по кибербезопасности появились, всё докумментацию нужно переделывать (
<andrex> у всех
<andrex> так
<andrex> у меня тут ваще вакханалия
<andrex> все бегають чето мутят бумашками шуршать)
<artus> andrex, введи qss на скорость бега и квоту на количество бумажек :D
<andrex> ага и бетонные препятсвия поставить чтоб уменьшить колличество страдающих
<artus> да, и авторизацию перед каждой дверью по 32х символьному паролю
<artus> и на каждой двери разный
<artus> и меняетцо каждый день
<andrex> меняющимуся каждую минуту
<andrex> так лучше
<andrex> )
<artus> и запретить пользоватцо бамажками :D
<andrex> да и текст черный запретить
<artus> и главное никакого электричества в здании
<andrex> только прозрачный
<andrex> на линолиуме
<aleksei`> это параноя
<aleksei`> я думал только у нас так ))
<spaik> артус
<andrex> ааааааааааррррррррттттттуууууууссссссссс!!!!
<andrex> выходи подлый турс
<spaik> да и ты сойдешь )
<spaik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/0.93.1-1.3
<spaik> вот
<spaik> и как отсюда его поставить? пакета нет - ппа нет
<artus> spaik, компилять же
<spaik> ага но в пакете ориг нет инсталл или маке
<artus> spaik, а рулес зачем?
<tagezi> spaik: https://launchpad.net/~shutter/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tagezi> гуглить нужно учиться
<artus> блин, ты вобще наркоман, нафига тебе этот изврат для скриншотов?
<spaik> просто на нем попробовать
<artus> [/tmp/debian/source]% cat ~/bin/sc.sh
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<artus> #scrot -s -q 99 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<artus> #scrot -s  '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.png' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<artus> img=$(scrot -s   '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.png' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f')
<spaik> не я нашел как ставить
<artus> zenity --info --text $img
<spaik> ааа понеслась)
<artus> выбирай что называетцо чего хочетцо
<spaik> баньте его баньте )
<tagezi> spaik: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/17/0109/h_1483980916_4173467_2ef565f48b.png
<tagezi> может тебе ещё рано в линукс сидеть?
<artus> можно еще и в дропбокс скрины фидать и оттуда линки давать
<spaik> гагези
<artus> кароче не страдай фигней
<spaik> я понял что там есть деб пакеты и понял как ппа докидывать - но спасибо )
<spaik> просто по той ссылке что я вам кинул есть пакет - оригин
<spaik> вот и вопрос как его поставить)
<tagezi> тебе вообще скучно жить на свете, что в убунту пакеты собирать начал?
<artus> spaik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23771089/
<spaik> ну в кальке умею - в арче тож
<artus> да нифига ты неумееш :)
<tagezi> а туту зачем?
<spaik> да там проще блин
<tagezi> качаешь диабизированый пакет, доставляешь зависимости, и мэйк
<tagezi> элементарно
<tagezi> я же говорю, сначала научится читать, потом винда и научиться гуглить, а потом уже в линух садится
<artus>  tagezi это для наркоманов, у нормальных пользователей так
<artus> [/tmp/debian/source]% aptsearch shutter
<artus> p   shutter
<artus> p   shutter                                                                           - feature-rich screenshot program
<artus> если кто не понял )
<spaik> простой аптитуде ставишь что тут не понять)
<artus> spaik, незнаю, ты же не понимаеш
<tagezi> apt
<tagezi> аптитуду нужно ещё поставить
<tagezi> в твоём случае собрать :)))
<spaik> в деби стоит сразу
<artus> tagezi, скажу больше, даже судо нуна поставить :D
<spaik> я поставил судо
<tagezi> деби тут причем.. тут убунта
<artus> spaik, а ты все продолжаеш говно жрать? )
<spaik> да
<spaik> поставил судо и настроил
<tagezi> судо в убунте по умолчанию уже стоит
<artus> ненастроил :D
<spaik> ну его настроить лугко
<andrex> качаеш *debian* и юзаеш dpkg-buildpkg или как ее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://s29.postimg.org/ak77s2907/P_20170109_185844.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://s30.postimg.org/xf6h79zy9/P_20170109_185852.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мммм, а чиво это?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лампе хана?
<artus> ааа, лямпа иличааа
<artus> хана
<artus> меняй на светодиоды
<spaik> хана
<tagezi> не ильича, а хана
<spaik> левый край видно же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она уже больше года включалась немного розовым, а потом нормально
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, агаа всетаки вытазить решил))
<andrex> меняй у китаясев они пачками продаются)
<tagezi> вытазить - обработать тазиком :)
<andrex> главно размер шоб подошол
<spaik> ленту наклей и всех делов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да тут можно офлайн достать
<artus> andrex, нафигааа менять на такое же г, если менять то на светодиодную ленту
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ну пусть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> spaik: еще инвертер под ленту менять
<artus> нафига ?
<artus> у тя она там сильнохитрая?
<artus> инвертера в плане
<artus> а вобще лучше один раз поменять и будет гуд. ярче, четче, меньше жрать батарею )
<artus> и засветка равномернее ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> батареи уже 5 лет нет
<artus>  быдет повод воткнуть )
<artus> кароче в топку люминофор, суй светики)
<spaik> фонариком светить) и норм будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под светики надо плату контроллера менять. диммер и все такое
<spaik> и кстати что можно не настроить в судо?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qQJ_WzYCeo
<spaik> кстати еще вопрос sudo apt ins  и пробел у тебя дописовает сам ?
<spaik> у меня апт-гет ин - тогда дописывает
<spaik> или аптитуду дописывает
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/Y9mRuaP.png
<spaik> )))
<artus> spaik, у меня все дописывает, причем я даже не заморачиваюсь с дописыванием а тупо алиасы юзаю, а там где не юзаю - забываю их написать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://tinyurl.com/hjzdr9w инвертер с замороченым разъемом
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, чего замороченым
<nightw89> exit
<nightw89> quit
<artus>  слабак
<sss_> привет тут есть русские
<artus> нету
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-10
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> у тебу
<aleksei`> artus, ещё не проснулся? ) кноппки путаешь :D
<rapidsp> скорее это была угроза. пробел вкрался случайно )))
<|cub|> утры
<artus> aleksei`, бубубу :D
<artus> фсе, заказал роутерку, теперь хоть интернетик не будет ложитцо от торентов ^_^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> микротик?
<artus> не, нетис. микротик который умеет гигабитку по лану на 4х портах - как то дофигивастенько выйдет :(
<spaik> привет
<artus> даров
<spaik> капец переставил на 16-04 пол дня ошибки каке то перли
<artus> а я грил что дебиан надо ставить :D
<spaik> поставлю завтра
<spaik> зато вайфай на ура стал
<artus> неужто, вот так просто? :D
<spaik> да
<spaik> я разобрался как и что там делать
<artus> с чего бы это :D
<spaik> ну как опыт же
<spaik> щас все сделалл еще слоарик поставлю и все
<spaik> а завтра снесу и буду ставить деба)
<spaik> и кстати на комп с 4г опры проще ставить 32 битку
<artus> однофигственно :)
<bel_ki> на дебиане придётся ковырятцо с проприетарными дровами на вайфай в бубунте они в репах по умолчанию
<andrex> лвс ставь в топку слаку
<andrex> и генту лфс наше все) красноглазоекрасноглазие)
<artus> опять все поломали? :)
<andrex> доооо
<andrex> сУки
<andrex> или сукИ
<andrex> сами думайте
<artus> гг
<spaik> нету их в бубунте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суки-яки
<spaik> я вот ради примера попробую деб поставить - и скажу где проще
<spaik> просто  именно с моей карточкой я намучался
<andrex> кого
<andrex> нету
<andrex> )
<andrex> ночное ведро поставь там все есть но все корявое и не выспашееся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ночное ведро надо выносить сразу как проснулся
<andrex> мне с подгузниками ненужно)
<aleksei`> )
<aleksei`> классно, когда есть время по дистрам прыгать
<andrex> а потом надоест
<andrex> мне гдет лев в 18 надоело)
<andrex> т
<aleksei`> ну где-то так оно и наступает - прозрение
<andrex> если б тупобунта не поломалась на 11 ветке то так бы и сидел на ней)
<spaik> мне еще 4 года моно прыгать
<andrex> но чето на 14.4 досидел обновил до 15 отделать нефиг непонравилось и снес
<spaik> да я так то много попробовал - дебиана на вирте только
<andrex> тебе учиться надо а не кактусы есть
<aleksei`> пока тупобунта моим потребности устраивает, не буду дёргаться ))
<andrex> а то будеш как в крылова басне
<andrex> стрикозлом
<spaik> учусь
<aleksei`> andrex, ненадо было обновляться
<andrex> да в 11 году
<spaik> я поставил 16.04
<spaik> хотя драйвера тож мозг немного вынесли - именно принтер
<aleksei`> если всё рабайтен и устраиват, зачем рыпаться - то? )
<spaik> так надо новое смотреть
<spaik> может там что то лучше
<andrex> нет
<andrex> поддержка кончается и все потом репы мертвые
<aleksei`> ну эт да (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому нужен роллинг
<aleksei`> spaik, так почитать можно что нового и решить надо ли оно тебе вообще
<spaik> не надо попробовать - почитать моно и о сексе - но попробовать то хочется
<aleksei`> эхх, молодость, где мои молодые годыыы ... )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, поэтому нужен дебиан, он от обнов не ломаетцо :)
<sss> привет
<spaik> есть старый комп - очень старый - на него лучше 10-04 поставить или что еще?
<spaik> или 14-04 лубунту пихнуть
<spaik> у кого есть старые компы) что скажете?
<Admin1488> любую ставь
<Admin1488> зависит от менеджера окон
<Admin1488> ставь прост опен бокс
<spaik> просто 10-04 закрыли же - на неё ничего не установить уже
<andrex> artus, пни его в че ты там прошлый раз советовал))
<artus> spaik, беншенлабс же
<spaik> яб арч собрал - но там нет карты сетевой
<spaik> вааще
<artus> spaik, https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<spaik> так что надо что то уже готовое
<artus> а че, арчик настолько уныл что не умеет сетевую? :D
<spaik> ок щас посмотрю что за штука
<spaik> в системнике нет сетевой
<andrex> у компа нет виать
<artus> spaik, а че, арчик неумеет локальные репы?
<Admin1488> ))
<artus> слоупочный дистр :D
<spaik> у компа на меме не работает а такую старую и не найти уже
<andrex> нуу ваще линь без нета нафиг ненадо либо делай срезы реп на болванку или внеший хард)
<Admin1488> внешний хард
<Admin1488> оч удобно
<artus> spaik, ну внезапно 100 рублев край сетевая карта.
<andrex> че нет pci или isa сетевухи чтоли?
<andrex> или че там у тя за барахло
<artus> andrex, мона ешо по компорту забабахать :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> по модему))
<artus> spaik, и ваще, религия не позволяет заинсталить на хард в другом компе? :D
<spaik> nfv nfrjq [kfv - xnj ytn cnfhnf c ec,)
<andrex> Vader_, чаво плодишсо?
<spaik> там такой хлам что нет старта с усб
<Vader_> настроица не могу
<andrex> во по усб мона
<Vader_> :(
<andrex> странный ты
<spaik> только иде под хард и хард 20гб)
<artus> spaik, последний хлам без старта с усб - был наверно пень 3й. и да, юсб тут причем? )
<andrex> возми хряпни литр и настройся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну бубунта давно не может ставится с локальных реп. сломали https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1548092
<spaik> 1 тут селек 1.3гг
<andrex> нууу это уже пня 4
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что мешает поставить с iso а потом обновитцо из лок реп? )
<spaik> он старше чем я ему лет 18
<andrex> неможет быть
<andrex> максимум лет 16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: зачем? если есть netboot и раньше оно работало
<andrex> годов 2001 лохматых поди
<artus> прчием можно втупую залить на этот винт груб, положить туда исо и стартовать уже установку с исошки .
<andrex> или 2003
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну на случай если нет инета и нет ваще ниодного внешнего устройства ввода :)
<andrex> с флопика
<andrex> с флопика даааа
<andrex> с 5 ти дюймового
<andrex> )))
<artus> andrex, максимум фрю :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с флопика? чудеса эквилибристики 5-ю десятком дискет
<andrex> ну я винду ставил так me
<andrex> там штук 15 дискет было
<artus> ибо только она на сколько знаю умеет сетапитцо с флопа и сразу тянуть из инета себя сама ) праавда там 3 надо, но можно одной обойтись, она позволяет себя в память кинуть и чтоб ты ей загрузчик по частям скармливал :D
<andrex> нееет старые лини умели
<artus> так что 3 раза перезаписал и понеслась )
<andrex> пускай красношапку ставит
<artus> andrex, 3тью :D
<andrex> да
<artus> в ней иксты по дефолту не стартуют :D
<artus> ноо зато сразу кеды )
<artus> 2.4 вроде даже
<andrex> ваще модно к виртуалке винт порубить и поставить че нада
<andrex> если есть куда его воткнуть))
<artus> andrex, скажу больше, сетапиш в виртуалке а потом клонируеш на хард )
<artus> я так майноферму разливал :)
<artus> всех делов - юиды поправить и сеть )
<andrex> а я ваще извращался пускал рисошник с харда и ставил его на этот же хард нафиг)
<artus> andrex, ну дык груб же, только надо ему на отдельный раздел исошку положить ))
<artus> он умеет сразу исо грузить )
<andrex> правда у него памяти думаю не хватит там поди dimm или ddr1 гига4 максимум)
<artus> andrex, ну мне когдато 256 хватало чтоб заинсталитцо так
<andrex> дак я ставил прям на весь хард без лишних разделов
<artus> правда я и тянул по сети
<artus> о, надо кстати будет от скуки собрать карман с буталкой ливки с хранением сейвов в сквашфс. правда пока не придумал нафиг оно мне надо :D
<artus> но на всякий, авдухх )
<andrex> а у мну хард есть с утом всякого вот все лень вкорячить его в pxe
<andrex> ,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо не хард. а мини роутер с флешкой
<andrex> роутеров вообще нет последний асус н56 был глюкавый валяется)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нафиг такие сложности когда есть телефон ?
<artus> сетапь с телефона же :D
<Admin1488> Парень прост не шарит, почитал бы маны что ли, я не люблю посылать в эту сторону но тут факт на лицо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://aminux.wordpress.com/2015/12/13/asus_rt-ac68u_pxe-boot_services_optware/ в качестве носителя nexx 1520/3020
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и openwrt внутри
<andrex> да кста телефон идея)
<andrex> нада ток флешку купить гигов на 100
<artus> Admin1488, шааа, он же властелин генты и арча, каакие нафиг маны :D
<andrex> :D
<Admin1488> :)
<andrex> ша он там поляшет с бубном и ремня выхватит от мамки ибо домашку не сделал
<Admin1488> :-D
<Admin1488> ну зря парня обрубать мб стивом младшим станет
<artus> andrex, нипапляшет, ибо бубны уже лет 7 никто не делает :D
<Admin1488> нужна воля талантам
<artus> Admin1488, у негооо компииз со снежкоооммммммм
<andrex> и огонь там еще
<Admin1488> :-D
<Admin1488> может это Денис Попов к нам приходил?
<artus> с нескучным компизом :D
<Admin1488> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81_%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2
<andrex> и куб квадрат рабочего стола и гексаэдр мозга
<artus> ты прям глаза открыл всем :D
<spaik> я тут
<spaik> что маны - я читаю - но с англисским погано у меня
<artus> spaik, учи португальский и хинди
<artus> нужно же попробовать все, чтоб найти лучший :D
<spaik> мне инглишь надо учить
<andrex> учи латынь инглиг на том свете не поможет
<spaik> поставлю 10-04
<andrex> ш
<spaik> латынь
<spaik> люпус люпум нон нарате) или как то так
<spaik> ин куто он куто
<spaik> на щите или со щитом )
<spaik> а то человек человеку волк
<spaik> хобиус корпус - мертвое тело
<spaik> )
<spaik> на этом познания исчерпаны))))
<spaik> просто я не пойму - ну есть гугл - но можно и тут спросить
<spaik> главное это конечная цель - и не важно откуда получил инфу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04 ставь с диска. репы сдулись в old
<spaik> вы тож спрашивали - и спрашиваете - всего знать невозможно - но тут вы стесняетесь спрашить чтоб не козаться глупими--- я так думаю - а я глуп и не стеснителен
<spaik> мне проще тут спросить чем искать - но тут нет ответа тогда ищу)))
<artus> вот на что только извращенцы не пойдут чтоб дебиан не ставить :D
<artus> spaik, тавь 8.04 , там берил с плюшками как родной
<artus> spaik, и да, 10.04 отстой в качестве для слабых машин. у  меня она на чпу станках была, апнул на дебьян 6й
<andrex> спрашиваем не получаем ответа и идем гуглить.....
<andrex> ташто загодя пропускаем первый пункт и илем сразу гуглить
<andrex> либо колупаемся сами ибо нет ответа у гуглы
<Snowdrift> приветствую, кто нибудь разбирается в asterisk у меня в логах штука одна бесит " Unable to open noanswer (format (ulaw)): No such file or directory "
<|cub|> Я не разбирался. но может дело в том что нет этих файлов, или неверно указано их местоположение? No such file or directory
<artus> Snowdrift, хде звуковые файлы лежат?
<Snowdrift> artus, все звуковые проигрываются а этого просто нет)
<Snowdrift> непонятно только почему его нет и небыло в поставках а рагуется на него по умолчанию
<artus> Snowdrift, ну положи его, из любого другово возьми кую нить бибикалку :)
<artus> *uj
<artus> **го
<artus> а вобще я ставил сразу русиш пак и не заморачивался
<Snowdrift> там его нет
<artus> создай
<artus> или забей если на меткость не влияет )
<Admin1488> что за вопросы пошли...
 * aleksei` задумался, а не поставить ли дебиан ...
<Admin1488> федору поствь
<aleksei`> неа, с бубунты не слезу ))
<Admin1488> :)
<artus> че думать. ставить надо
<gordal> .
<artus> хм, а никто часом память на ноуте не перепаивал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну поднять, трафаретом посадить новые шары и припаять
<artus> вобщем проще мать купить со слотом под память в наличии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> основная проблема, найти нужные микрухи.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при умении сделать все остальное
<artus> ээммм, 100 метровая иснталяха xp , и она вроде как даже ставитцо в вбокс :D причем чет как то за минуты 3 накатилась :D
<artus> и кушает всего 45 метров рама :D
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/5360493/f61ab01d ыыыыыы
<artus> и вней нифигааа нетуууу, кроме рара и стандартных. ыыы, даже ишака :D
<artus> и ровно 30 служб, это прям нечто :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> небось вариация pe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хыы шкура свистовская
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, да фиг знает, оно прям даже не знаю, вроде работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то там вызывалась справка о программе windows xp
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, сама дериктория венды 273 метра всего
<artus> походу выпилено воообще все левое и правое :D
<artus> вместе с хелпами и справками :D
<artus> все, впилю на нетбук тещи и посмотримс как оно там будет шевелитцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну попробуй там запустить какую нить простенькую игрушку на directx9
<artus> дык в вбоксе же, хотяя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда мозилу с флешем
<artus> ща, гостевые поставлю, чтоб папку расшарить
<artus> да блин, она ребутаетцо как на ссдхе, хотя на старом винте лежит :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуу, мквшки 13 гиговые играет
<artus> кароче забавный зверек :)
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Failed!
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Понг понг понг...
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<anonymous_IRC> ping
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<anonymous_IRC> ping test
<anonymous_IRC> test
<ubuntuhelp> anonymous_IRC, Fail!
<anonymous_IRC> connection test
<artus> anonymous_IRC, будеш летать тудысюды - заколотим дверь
<spaik> artus) как в дебе дела с 2 видеокартами?
<artus> хоть с тремя
<spaik> бамбелби или как?
<spaik> просто в убунте неособо прикольно с релогом
<artus> панятия не имею. я вобще эти извращения никогда не понимал
<spaik> а как - есть ноут с 2 видеокартами
<spaik> надо чтоб 2 работали
<artus> и че?
<artus> нахрена надо? у тя ест ьдискретное видео, нафиг тебе стоупочное ?
<spaik> на 1 смотреть страницы там - а 2 для более сложных прог
<spaik> ну рендер видео - интел и нвидиа
<artus> ой, не тупи, динамическое управление частотой - и будет жрать ниочем
<spaik> на интеле будет в 3 раза дольше же
<artus> spaik, рендер видео на ноуте - удел извращенцев
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaDtqPHmt5U
<spaik> извиняйте больше неначем
<spaik> вот такое есть в убунте - но как то работает не очень
<spaik> с релога нормально
<artus> spaik, слыш, двоешник, а кто тебя учил колеса запускать с включенный всинком? :D
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUJIpROYhaY
<artus> учиывая что у тебя лок на 30 фпс )
<artus> *60
<spaik> вот смари тут все это под компизом вообще - но это арчик
<artus> и что я увидеть должен?
<spaik> и как то я прописал про такое в дебе - а там что то не густо роликов - все больше по его установке - но там то просто тыкай на стрелки
<artus> каких роликов?
<spaik> ты должен увидеть и сказать что то такое в дебе есть?))))
<artus> какое?
<spaik> ну про дебиан
<spaik> блин)
<artus> spaik, какие в женскую половую щель ролики?
<spaik> чтоб 2 видяхи работали и была возможность переключения
<artus> ты наркоман? ты про какой арч и генту басни травиш если ты настраиваешь систему по роликам на ютубе? ты вообще про чтение букв слышал? ))
<artus> spaik, зачем тебе слоупочная встроеная в ядро графика?
<spaik> у меня ноут на ней не шумит
<artus> или наоборот, зачем тебе дискретная если тебе надо встроеная?
<spaik> а на нвидиа прям таки - турбина
<artus> spaik, попусти частоту
<spaik> что то типа такого ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMrND8mU438
<spaik> а какая разница - читать или смотреть
<artus> ай, иди нафиг, я тебе про фому а ты мне про ерему. иди на тытуб ролики смотреть
<spaik> я понял тебя
<spaik> что не запускать интел - а сидеть на нвидеа - и просто управляя её чистотой - регулировать кулер
<artus> да непонял ты нифига. поколение подростает блин. думалкой не пользуютцо, маны, да что там маны, форумы не читают. все как обезьяны по роликам.
<spaik> https://habrahabr.ru/post/94032/
<spaik> старый пост
<spaik> но читаю
<spaik> и вот по арчу к примеру я ничего не спросил ни тут ни во 2 комноте - так как актуальная вика есть
<spaik> а на нем я относительно долго сижу- и много траблов было - но решал то сам
<artus> да не видно что ты хоть что-то решал. ибо понапридумывал себе гемороя, ниразу не зайдя на вику бунты, наразу не захлянув на форум, да проще, ниразу не спросив гугл. и да, уж на что на что, а на бунту уже давно все рассосано и
<artus> обжовано не то что до состояни блевотины, уже до аминокислот ращепили :)
<spaik> у убунты есть вика?)))))
<Sergey_IT> и ваня
<artus> все, культурные слова у мня закончились
<artus> :D
<artus> дальше могу только материтцо
<artus> spaik, а ты как думаеш, такое количество слоупоков на ней из за красивых обоев сидят?
<spaik> я с 8 лет на форуме убунты
<spaik> )
<spaik> да да
<artus> и о том что у нее есть вика даже не подозреваешь?
<spaik> правда всего 1 пост- и вы будите плакать
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/I92fi64.png
<spaik> ))))
<spaik> да я просто помешан на снеге - с раннего детства
<artus> ять. все, я молчу. нунафиг тебя
<spaik> хотя за это время я мог бы написать сам такой плагин))))
<Sergey_IT> я же тебе решение тогда же дал )
<spaik> хех и точно
<artus> spaik, иди купи на базаре ведро карасей, обложи их снегом и выкинь компы
<artus> а вобще возвращайся на арч, там таких деятельных не хватает :D
<spaik> я на нем)
<artus> ну знать забудь про убунту.
<spaik> она нужна на школьном ноуте - и по сути стоит и работает)
<spaik> все что надо я поставил
<artus> што, арчик совсем уныл?
<spaik> он норм
<artus> да по ходу унылее некуда если бубунту юзаеш
<spaik> почему его там нет - а стоит убунта - потому что он сложнее и там плюшек типа центра приложений для - учителей
<artus> пошли отмазки
<spaik> нет красивой обертки - её надо сделать - а зачем мне её кому то делать
<artus> особенно если ты даже бубунту осилить не можеш :D
<spaik> осилел же)
<artus> ну, на сколько хватило роликов на тытубе :D
<spaik> вот я ною а ядро там собрал - и вайфай сдела - хотя судя по ыурумам многие не смогли
<spaik> не по ядру только чтиво помогло
<spaik> а по вайфаю 2 форума обьеденненых в 1 )
<Sergey_IT> подумай, чем в жизни займешься.... переставлять байты - это скучно
<artus> Sergey_IT, сереж, что ты думаешь по поводу этого https://hastebin.com/agibehuxis.sql
<Sergey_IT> а это что?
<Sergey_IT> )
<artus> нууу у меня подозрение в дудосе на роутер :)
<Sergey_IT> я таких проблем никогда не имел, поэтому и не знаю
<artus> да меня просто больше интересовало правильно ли я интерпретирую картинку того что вижу )
<spaik> а причем тут дедос?
<spaik> ап внутренней сети то
<artus> хотя фигня какая то выходит
<artus> spaik, и ? а локалка у прова с какими должна быть?
<spaik> дедос забомбили бы тебя с разных ап
<artus> spaik, че, чесно?
<artus> spaik, а я могу например я одного положить, решать будет только ширина канала
<spaik> можно и так но тогда надо делать кучу запросов
<artus> каакой умный мальчик :D
<Sergey_IT> если бы делом занялся - цены бы не было
<spaik> ну порт 54760
<spaik> для этого используют
<spaik> но ему квота нужна
<spaik> для передачи данных
<spaik> http://ru.adminsub.net/tcp-udp-port-finder/7533
<spaik> может это прога какая ?
<artus> ну эт флуд на порт прова, хз что за бред
<spaik> ну кто то решил освоить блекарч)
<spaik> и не слышали о таком ?
<spaik> https://blackarch.org/
<spaik> ато всякие бактраки да каилы тут) вот тож норм тема)))
<artus> spaik, так, завязывай с арчем тут. уже даже не смешно.
<spaik> ок
<spaik> а у тебя приват закрыт?
<spaik> хотя ладно - я спать - до завтра - просто если все читать на форумах и гугле - то не будет общения- и шуток и приколов)
<Sergey_IT> бедняга (
<Sergey_IT> лишает себя детства
<artus> Sergey_IT, вот оно влияние арча на неокрепшие детские умы :)
<Sergey_IT> не говори... дети не знают, что комп - это просто инструмент, типа молотка
<Sergey_IT> вот диск сыпаться стал (40Мб), а на более новом диске программа не запускается.... рекбус
<jundev> кто портировал ubuntu touch на armhf android?
<jundev> o
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-11
<Vader> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_jUtiKSf1Y Eruption - One Way Ticket
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> утр
<Admin1488> Парни кто то знаком с отрс?
<Admin1488> хотел про шаблоны поговорить
<rapidsp> как пользователь :)
<Admin1488> А как у вас шаблоны ответа выглядядт
<Admin1488> подпись приветствие и тело
<Admin1488> суть в том что корректируется отдельно это все, а результат виден только когда уже используешь шаблон, трудно подгонять
<|cub|> ну я отрс только бэкапил, не заходя туда)
<Admin1488> базу бэкапил?
<|cub|> Admin1488, и базу и вебморду
<Admin1488> Как ваи отрс в целом вообще?
<Admin1488> я прост у себя скоро в прод ее заведу
<andrex> ать
<artus> ..
<Admin1488> .
<andrex> ооо живое мясо)
<andrex> оооо летающее мясо
<artus> выпили его нафиг
<andrex> @mode +b anonymous_IRC*!*@*
<andrex> artus, че там с впской?
<andrex> добрел до своего другана?
<andrex> какой умный я ващееее))) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9AWkbhCjdA
<Admin1488> твой видос?)
<andrex> да
<andrex> прикинь
<Admin1488> jwtybv
<andrex> я мегабиты с мегабайтами путаю)
<Admin1488> оценим)
<andrex> Admin1488, заценил? как страшные провы дурят вас всех))))
<Admin1488> да не пока не могу клонирую виртуалки
<andrex> нада было назвать афтар видео мудак)
<SergeyIT> ниочем
<artus> хочуу тысячу мегабайт в секууундууу
<andrex> да
<artus> хочу все файлики сервераааааааа
<andrex> да скачать интернет и все) сидеть ф офлайне)
<artus> а чего, у отдельной касты двоешников память не работает ? сразу на винт хреначим?
<andrex> дак один фиг винт вытянет гигабит спокойно)
<Admin1488> andrex: я мегабиты с мегабайтами путаю)
<Admin1488> 1600 Мегабит не дурно)))
<Admin1488> у меня дома 450 всего(
<Admin1488> ну и роутер в 100 ток умеет)))
<Admin1488> не как чет не куплю гигабитный
<artus> кароче для выражения своего мнения мне хватило 6 минут его опуса, дальше даже смотреть не могу, кровь из ушей :ED
<artus> andrex, а с учетом того что гигабит берут не для одного компа , далеко не для одного, а для стационара, торентов, ноутов, планшетов и телефизоров, и все в куче - то тут уже у тя проблемы не прова а роутера стоновятцо
<andrex> угу
<artus> ммм, одна батарейка в ноуте просела до 2.4 :( ну чтож, остальные пойдут на сигарету :D
<|cub|> 6 минут... я не 3 выключил
<artus> |cub|, ну я думал может мальчик случаайно оговорился :) пока он не начал нести бред про винты и старые компьютеры )
<|cub|> artus, вот и я дослушал до того что у большинства стоят обычные винты и интернет работает быстрее чем может винт
<artus> |cub|, не, ну может у него древняя баракуда на 20 гигов на пата, причем с бедами и она проигрывает флешкам, а памяти в компе ровно на запуск системы, и сидит он в жестком свапе :D
<|cub|> (:
<SergeyIT> мне и 30 секунд хватило... слишком много слов
<bel_ki> как бы чел говорит что сеть не может работать чем самая медленная её часть
<SergeyIT> я своего прова проверял - честные 30Мбит дает
<bel_ki> быстрея*
<SergeyIT> иногда и больше, когда закачка из внутренней сети идет
<artus> bel_ki, как бе чел несет откровенный брет который сетей не касаетцо от слова вобще )
<artus> зато великий разоблачитель о том как обманывают провайдеры :)
<bel_ki> =))
<bel_ki> ну путает биты и байты
<SergeyIT> думаешь путает? Просто не знает разницы
<artus> вот смотри, у меня сейчас роутер ложитцо от 60 мегабит, тоесть совсем ложитцо, проца ему не хватает совсем. мне кого, прова пинать? не, я когда первый раз его поставил и врубил торентокачалку начал прову претензии выдвигать,
<artus> ибо на старом длинк 604 я свою сотку имел полностью, 11.2 метра в секунду без всяких тянул, а тут облом, 5 метров и приплыли. проверил напрямую - все норм . я дурак, осознал.
<bel_ki> там где торрент качает говорит "байт=бит*8"
<bel_ki> вроде различает
<artus> SergeyIT, угу, при том что один раз таки сказал о мегабитах у прова, а дальше опять про скачку в 1000 мегабайт в секунду )
<aleksei`> какие  вы злые, человек старался. видос делал, а вы .... )
<artus> bel_ki, да нифига он не различает, по шпаргалке читает. человек который понимает о чем говорит - ну да, раз оговоритцо, может, ито в пылу. но не он )
<artus> aleksei`, вот от таких старательных интернет и тупеет.
<aleksei`> и канал оживает )
<artus> есть тут у нас один гентовод-арчевод который по роликам на ютубе учитцо :D
<artus> и не в состоянии в убунте репы подключить )
<artus> хотя о чем я, он 6 лет на форуме бунты тусит и не в курсе что у последней даже вика есть :D
<SergeyIT> как умеет - так и учится
<SergeyIT> ему же лет 14, где-то
<artus> SergeyIT, так точно
<aleksei`> сейчас все так учаться, раньше войну и мир читать надо было, сейчас достаточно видос на промотке посмотреть )
<SergeyIT> в школе учиться не учат
<artus> SergeyIT, ну я могу понять когда ты по видео учишся работать руками. кузнечное дело, столярка, таже сварка. но не набивание же буковок для достижения результата. мануалы по линуксу в виде видео - я могу понять еще в формате для
<artus> самых маленьких, а не для выращивания толпы воинствующих арчеводов :D
<SergeyIT> это все верно... но правильно читать то не учат
<SergeyIT> а видео только и смотрят - так им привычнее
<artus> не, ну каак таких людей называть то :( http://itmages.ru/image/view/5363313/59c147af
 * aleksei` утопал домой
<tchnq> Ребят перивед)
<andrex> сам такой
<tchnq> andrex, :D. У меня есть вопрос, я вообще не понимаю как оно работает в линуксе. Я в общем скачал игру Superhot prototype, хотел запустить. И у  меня не получилось
<tchnq> Суть в том, что в гайдах в интернете пишет надо поставить галочку "executable file" и после этого двойным кликом запустится. Не так-то было...... Что запускает игры такие на убунту? Как оно работает?
<andrex> наверное надо дать exec
<andrex> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<andrex> и пускать ./programm
<andrex> и смотреть че матюгается
<andrex> и ваще судя по http://askubuntu.com/questions/498643/installing-super-hot ему нада 32х битные либы
<artus> tchnq, http://askubuntu.com/questions/498643/installing-super-hot
<artus> tchnq, линк видел? или вылетел?
<tchnq> Видел, спасибо большое, отвлекли, проверюсь отпишусь, спасибо за ответ!
<artus> andrex, блин, я ваще протупил и не глянул что продублировл :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.dropbox.com/s/19a1d3gql8vcx3a/2017-01-11%2022.18.35.jpg?dl=0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pxqhj0zglctqz2p/V_20170111_193135.mp4?dl=0
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus ты там чего творишшшш7
<Sergey_IT> ку
<bel_ki> я на что то щас нажал и у меня пропал заголовок окна hexchat как мне его вернуть?
<bel_ki> наладил ф11 нажал =((
<Sergey_IT> не жамкай, что не надо
<artus> в любой непонятной ситуации жми ресет
<bel_ki> возможно ли создать директорию с параметрами чтобы все создоваемые в ней файлы по умолчанию улетали в /dev/null ?
<artus> а сразу туда не7
<artus> и вобще дурацкая формулировка
<bel_ki> artus> как бэ не я создаю эти файлы а прога
<bel_ki> я хочу ей подсунуть дирикторию с такими параметрами
<artus> а рм тебе чем не угодил7
<bel_ki> ну это же долго и не удобно
<artus> файлы не вывод
<artus> эмм7 что долго7
<bel_ki> скрипт что чистит дирикторию это надо кроном запускат
<artus> и
<bel_ki> вот думаю можно ли создать такую дирикторию
<artus> ну думай дальше. а устанеш- читай что есть /dev/null
<bel_ki> ну как бы я знаю что это такое это файл дырка а меня интерисует дириктория дырка
<bel_ki> =))
<artus> рм рм рм
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-12
<vamadir> привет всем. Кто нибудь сдавал экзамены MCSA Win2012?
<tagezi> хм...
<tagezi> подготовка на убунте?
<vamadir> ну а почему нет:)? на virtualbox
<tagezi> вот и иди на канал виртуалбокса :)
<vamadir> tagezi, люблю добрых людей, которые только послать могут :)
<tagezi> а я не люблю тех кто тролит
<vamadir> tagezi, полностью с тобой согласен
<vir0id> Всем привет
<aleksei`> всем утра
<vir0id> привет
<artus> утр
<carmack> Hi
<carmack> Как мне перебиндинть переключение языка на правый альт?
<carmack> Я это могу сделать, каждый раз, когда я нажимаю на правый альт у меня вылезает меню приложения.
<carmack> Где это убрать можно?
<rapidsp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Failed!
<UNIm95> carmack: это надо снять появление меню приложения
<carmack> Каким образом?
<carmack> UNIm95: где это снимается?
<UNIm95>  carmack:  В зависимости от среды рабочего стола
<carmack> Unity
<carmack> "Активировать меню окна" у меня стоит: "Выключено"
<artus> фсееее, роутерка приеехалааа ^_^
<andrex> всеее 1000 мегабайт у артуса будет в секунду
<artus> дааааааа :D
<andrex> карусел карусел кто успель тот и сель
<artus> пичальный пров, кинул ему логи с широковещательным флудом в сети который опичаливает роутер - а он мне говорит что ааа, пичаль, мы не могем с ддом боротцооо. блин, ну флуд же внутресетевооой, нафиг мне ддс протекшн из мира, в
<artus> чем проблема выпилить нафиг флудерастов на порту :D
<andrex> пров ленивый
<andrex> )
<artus> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5960787909.png уууу, мона жииитьььь
<aleksei`> artus, это до прова канал?
<andrex> нууу спедтест тестит до ближайщего сервера
<andrex> пин 1 мс это в соседнем сдании)
<aleksei`> у меня до соседнего компа 2 мс )) а тут здание другое
<artus> andrex, нету у меня серверов в соседних pданиях :D
<artus> andrex, проверил на даже не своего прова, в киеве, а я каак бе немного не в нем :D тоже 1 мс
<andrex> нууу у некоторых локальный пинг под  палтинник)
<artus> ну на вайвайке на телефоне да, под 40
<andrex> нууу я всмысле localhost
<andrex> на говнофайке там будет ваще все 150
<artus> andrex, а все почму? поотому что хдд медленный :D
<andrex> ну кому как
<artus> ты не знал чтоль что пинги с хдд читают :D
<andrex> а вообще потому что дохрена когото в системе сидит и юзает локальныйе ресурсы
<andrex> типа 150 апачей
<artus> зачем тебе столько? :D
<andrex> да фиг знает я не пробовал еще по этому незнаю)
<andrex> максимум 1 был
<andrex> на локальной тачке
<andrex> и то последнее время на нгинкс сваливаю все чаще
<andrex> правда бывают какиенить коряво скрипты или движки которые с ним не фурычат ваще никак
<andrex> и идут лесом
<andrex> либо пытаютя переговнякаться в потребный вид
<artus> а мож нафиг такие скрипты?
<artus> я уже думал что давно все на негинкс переползли
<andrex> а я все не могу от апач отвыкнуть чето проще он для меня
<aleksei`> апач - норм
<aleksei`> на все времена
<andrex> анач уг
<andrex> как и нгинкс
<aleksei`> )
<andrex> но нгинкс лучшее зло
<aleksei`> работает и ладно
<andrex> ваще у апача все проэкты уг какойто пошол полный
<aleksei`> всё жизнь с апачем дружу, работает стабильно
<aleksei`> это на форточках wamp корявый какой-то, всё время вылетает или ошибки непонятные выдаёт
<andrex> еще скажи что xampp пользуеш)
<andrex> и webmin
<aleksei`> я ваше ламп пользую )
<aleksei`> webmin - что это о_0
<andrex> и кодиш на жабе
<andrex> )
<aleksei`> не, жаба мимо меня как-то прошла
 * andrex вспомнил hannu
<aleksei`> и ваще. чёт я засиделся на работе
<artus> гг
 * aleksei` потопал домой
<andrex> я ваще на работе седня 2 часа был ток
<artus> я ваще там 2 месяца не появлялся :D
<andrex> мужиг
<artus> ато :D
<andrex> а у нас штрафы 80 процентов зп
<andrex> ))
<artus> нуу, у меня незапланированный отпуск с тикающей зарплатой :D
<artus> прчием даже больше подучаетцо чем если бы я ездил на нее :D
<andrex> а так всегда
<andrex> )
<andrex> покрайней мере с норм работой если)
 * andrex KaOS шупает от делать нечего
<artus> очередной замес на генте?
<andrex> нет бунта вроде с кедами
<andrex> на вайланде
<artus> жесть какая
<andrex> замесов с гентой мало калька фунта гента и харденед гента
<andrex> и они мало чем отличаются
<andrex> конфигами ядра и патчами ток ну и тулзы у когото свои есть
<andrex> а еще этот как его сабаен
<andrex> но он ващее какойто странный
<andrex> хоть и проще всех остальных
<vir0id> Когда-то, лет 7 обратно, смотрел на этот сабаен. Тогда он был сырым. Не успел загрузиться, как что-то уже отвалилось
<andrex> да таже гента ток тулзы пакетной системы свои упрощающие установку по при конфликтах и прочего непонятного а так чемто даже на бунту смахивает по ифейсу
<vir0id> так это же дебиан, вот и похож
<artus> ааа каакой же упоротый ггугглл
<vir0id> а
<vir0id> фу
<vir0id> затупил, простите
<artus> забанил старый ноут на хрюше и упоролня на вечном разгадывании его капчи
<andrex> artus, а хумук куды исчезло?
<andrex> или ты тоже как и я в непонятии))
<artus> хдет пропал :(
<artus> мож в испаниях своих потерялси
<andrex> гг
<artus> andrex, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7GJyLLPv4g
<andrex> сфинкс чтоли) они сами по себе странные)
<artus> а у этого еще и прошивка сбоит )
<andrex> :D
<jundev> канал живой или как?
<jundev> ясно
<Sergey_IT> или что
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jundev> я то думал сначало ник где-то зарегать нужно
<Sergey_IT> ник регается, вообще-то
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<jundev> он уже давно зареган, думал может нужна регаъна канале
<Sergey_IT> счяс нашалника предет - она тебя рехнет
<artus> а смысл
<Sergey_IT> переведи (
<artus> и чего было будить криками о живости канала.  ходют тут всякие непонятные
<Sergey_IT> ты же бот, а боты не спят
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-13
<tchnq> привет ребзя
<tchnq> вы не вкурсе каналов irc на хакерские тематики
<Vader_> в IRC нету
<Vader_> jabber есть
<Vader_> zloy , damagelab
<Vader_> все они в жабах седят
<Vader_> в конференциях
<Vader_> https://damagelab.in
<Vader_> или форум юзай
<sanekdark> привет всем)
<Admin1488> утречко
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> сплошные какиры
<andrex> какеры
<andrex> tchnq, google
<andrex> вашеее если какеры ккеры а не показушники то кроме них никто не знает где они сидят ибо нефиг
<artus> andrex, ну есть же пряма форумы какерские, где они какерской мудростью делятцо  :D а ешо журнал у них свой есть :D
<andrex> ага где придурки журналистские сидят)
<andrex> ппц мне теперь цыкотоно чето заказывать из за границы из техники) могут пропустить не проверив а могут и загнуть и потом бабки фиг вернеш ибо у алика прям написано что таможенные проблемы их не калышут) сугубо личные
<andrex> проблемы заказчика)
<andrex> а там либо топать к фсб и пытаться както это легализовать что почти не реально)
<andrex> либо слать ее обратно
<andrex> гребаный евросоюз и прочая фигня
<artus> andrex, евросоюз тут причем? :D главное гребаность сидящих на верху ты не учитываеш в закручивании гаек, зато все вокруг прям так и мечтают как подгадить :D
<andrex> нуу у них зато есть список устройств разрешенных правда имлет 5ть))
<artus> причем тут они? :) главное виноваты аля мизулина и иже с ними которые все краны поперекрывали - ноооо народ продолжает ныть что виноваты все вокруг за пределами. как то детский сад
<JohnDoe71rus> вот приедет барин, барин всех рассудит (с)
<artus> andrex, у вас же там алишка залеголайзилась вроде и даже офлайн магазин имеет вроде
<andrex> не несышал
<artus> дык погугли :D
<artus> даже склады в рашке имеют. пинай через эту сторону )
<artus> и ващее, покупай делы и айбиэмы :D
<andrex> ксли  залигализилось то не шли бы они наверное по полтора месяца с китая который тут прям вот рукой достать мона
<andrex> эти как их байкалы и прочие Атечественные поделия
<andrex> за 200 к
<artus> вово, жри отечественного производителя :D
<artus> ешо эльбрусы вроде, если не забыл )
<andrex> хайскрины и етафоны
<artus> ато панимаш для вас стараютцо а вы нифига не хотите это говно жрать :D
<andrex> которые по сути кайцы)
<andrex> и весту купить а лучше 2 чтоб когда 1 зиму не переживет то вторая была бы
<artus> нененее, это же чисто русишш производство :D наверно на автовазе в 3тью смену делают :D
<artus> andrex, это, надо канал для хакиров зарегать :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> artus, регай
<artus> я неумею :(
<andrex> пфф
<andrex> я хотел отмаззаться так
<andrex> не честно ты)
<artus> я первыыйй :D
<artus> ну лана, та мне инструкцию давай а я зарегах
<artus> andrex, и лектора в хакирбота переименуй и туда приведи :D
<JohnDoe71rus> зачем вам? все кто линух пользуют хакеры
<artus> JohnDoe71rus, неееет, это для истенных хакиров :D
<andrex> artus, /j #канал  /cs register #канал
<andrex> там еще можно всяка хрен написать и пароль для дропа
<artus> как слоожноооо :D
<andrex> да я сам устал думать как это все сложно
<Vader> http://www.msn.com/ru-ru/video/trending/компромат-на-трампа-насколько-это-серьезно/vi-AAlO5bX Компромат на Трампа: насколько это серьезно?
<andrex> artus, убей это чудо
<artus> @kick Vader пиф-паф
<andrex> artus, хороший бот)
<Vader> =(
<artus> andrex, :P
<andrex> Vader, политичиские холивары запрещенны
<UNIm95>  Vader:  artus Добрый. Я злее некуда.
<UNIm95> У меня дробашь
<andrex> и не совсем политические про политиков халивары
<UNIm95> Который <цензура>
<andrex> UNIm95, буш у нас главных хацнером?
<UNIm95> andrex: Кем?
<artus> мы тут банду хакиров собираем :D
<UNIm95> artus: Нафиг надо?
<andrex> ну чтоб было)
<artus> UNIm95, ну как нафиг, а гордое звание какира ? :D
<andrex> нужно использовать все возможности судьбы))
<UNIm95> artus: Если у вас проблемы с какингом надо идти к проктологу, а не собираться в группы и вонять.
<andrex> нуу скушный ты ващее
<JohnDoe71rus> Буш уже давно не при делах. и старший и младший
<andrex> всем пофиг
<andrex> кто у них там приделах
<andrex> )
<andrex> у пендосов система выборов то странная)
<UNIm95> andrex ты не первый кто мне такое говорит
<andrex> видать так и есть)
<tchnq> меня интересует незащищенность сетей
<tchnq> использование открытых портов
<tchnq> думал просто "авось тут ребзя продвинутые"
<Vader> tchnq, что именно нужно?
<Vader> иследовать сеть?
<JohnDoe71rus> tchnq: "Уголовный кодекс Российской Федерации" от 13.06.1996 N 63-ФЗ (ред. от 19.12.2016) ""УК РФ, Статья 272. Неправомерный доступ к компьютерной информации
<Vader> ns vj;ti cgjrjqyj bcrfnm cdjb gjnhs
<Vader> ты можеш спкаойно искать свои порты
<Vader> не слушай его
<JohnDoe71rus> ты уверен что он про свои порты?
<Vader> смешно...
<aleksei`> это всё наказуемо!!!
<artus> JohnDoe71rus, это же какеры, им ниче нидакажышш
<Vader> если тебе нужны дапустим DC хабы - nmap -Pn -p441 123.12.32-35.1-255 > scan.log
<Vader> ну ты понял вообщем
<Vader> 411
<aleksei`> artus, что там тебе за железяка приехала? )
<artus> Vader, а потом такие умники выпиливаютцо из сети. ибо только вчера с провом ругался по поводу широковещательного флуда в сети :)
<JohnDoe71rus> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum7/topic1524561.html
<artus> aleksei`, ты про роутерку?
<aleksei`> ага
<artus> aleksei`, netis wf2780
<aleksei`> это который двухдиапазонный с 4 рогами?
<artus> угууу, 4ре гигабитных лана и ac умееть
<aleksei`> звирь машина )
<Vader> tchnq, что нужно то?
<Vader> к чему стремишься?
<artus> aleksei`, за 45$ - более чем :D а с учетом что я ваще половину за него отдал - дык совсем красота :) покрытие норм, через 3 несущие стены и 2 бронедвери - по 2.4 30 метров выдает  :D
<Vader> На компах на каторые лучше незаходить будет написано что-то типа:
<Vader> WARNING! This is a US Government computer. This system
<Vader> is for the use of authorized users only. By accessing and
<Vader> using the computer system you are consenting to system
<Vader> monitoring, including the monitoring of keystrokes.
<Vader> Unauthorized use of, or access to, this computer system may
<Vader> subject you to disciplinary action and criminal prosecution.
<aleksei`> artus, круто ) софт на микротик поди похож?
<aleksei`> или своё что-то у них?
<artus> aleksei`, не, софт уныл по сути, нооо, рекулятор полосы на отдельновзятые клиенты есть, настроек в принципе чутка тоже хватает. в принципе воткнул и забыл
<aleksei`> надо мне надыбать, давно смотрю в эту сторону и всё никак )
<artus> aleksei`, микротик с гигабитными ланами - раза в два дороже - уже не вкусно было :(
<aleksei`> да там больше чем в 2 раза дороже
<artus> aleksei`, ну на фоне того что можно взять за этот ценник - всяко прикольнее тплинков, асусы в этом ценовом - вобще отстой ниочемный. а  тенды - слабоваты.
<aleksei`> да тплинки ваще уг, даже с опеврт накаченым
<artus> упарыватцо на опенврт.. а смысл? отродясь ненужен был вот от слова совсем.
<artus> aleksei`, ну не скажи, они или работают - или меняютцо без вопросов, что в принципе удобно :)
<aleksei`> да у них вечная проблема - отвал сети и бп
<aleksei`> напрягает, даже если менять
<artus> aleksei`, ну хз, отвалы сети у меня бывали только по причине прова и утырков с широковещательным флудом в оной
<artus> а про вайвай - ну эть глюки отдельныхъ апаратов, они без проблем менялись всегда на новый
<aleksei`> ну зна я так попадал просто, или у нас тплинки неправильные продают
<aleksei`> ладно, надо пойти хавнуть, а то на кнопки тяжко жать стало ))
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Guest4322> re
<Guest4322> и давно тут можно обычным людям писать?
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Да нет тут людей. Только коты
<Guest4322> ясно
<Guest4322> а коты понимают что-нибудь в убунту?
<andrex> заходить почти всегда можно было писать нет) но некоторые персонажи не могут осилить свои клиенты или поменять на другие по этомы  пока писать можно всем
<UNIm95>  Guest4322:  Да совсем ничего не попимают. Только мяукают под бубен. А вообще:
<UNIm95> !asl| Guest4322:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='asl'
<UNIm95> !ask| Guest4322
<ubuntuhelp> Guest4322: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Guest4322> andrex: а зачем заходить, если нельзя писать, это же канал, где можно задать вопрос по теме, разве нет?
<andrex> а зачем писать если ты не можеш осилить регистраию и правильно сформировать вопрос?
<UNIm95> Guest4322 Так что тебе надо?
<Guest4322> andrex: зачем регистрация, вопросы как правило задают новички, которые не могут осилить вашу регистрацию
<andrex> новичкам тут делать нечего
<Guest4322> а, ну тогда понятно
<nightw89> гениально
<Guest4322> ну тогда бы назвали канал, типа #true_ubuntu_superhighskill_guys
<Guest4322> извините, я думал тут канал для помощи новичкам, простите засранца!
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Знаешь... Если юзер не может освоить простую регистрацию то это не юзер.
<andrex> если человек не у меет читать то и писать ему ненадо)
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я юзер убунту, и не могу осилить вашу регистрацию
<Guest4322> UNIm95: следовательно ваша гипотеза не верна
<andrex> :D
<Guest4322> andrex: а причём тут уметь читать и иметь физическую возможность оставить запись на канале?
<andrex> и гугл тоже не освоил?
<Guest4322> andrex: а как можно освоить гугл, он большой, жизни не хватит?!
<rapidsp> ну вот, не регестрируются и приходят, поднимают какие то идеологические вопросы )))
<Guest4322> andrex: сибирь до сих пор освоить не можем
<nightw89> тролли
<UNIm95> Guest4322:  Почему же я не прав? Ты не смог освоить простую регистрацию, процесс которой описан на многих сайтах.
<Guest4322> rapidsp: причём тут идеологические?
<rapidsp> эльфы же!
<Guest4322> nightw89: ну вот, сразу тролли
<andrex> artus, развлекайся)
<UNIm95> rapidsp: Мяв!
<nightw89> Guest4322: ну а как иначе-то?
<Guest4322> как в прошлый раз, не сумели ответить на вопрос и сразу обозвали
<nightw89> на какой вопрос?
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Какой вопрос?
<rapidsp> Guest4322: а нечего сложные вопросы задавать!
<andrex> Guest4322, при том что большинство распостраненых проблем описано если ты не смог их прочитать или нагуглить то ты не умееш читать)
<UNIm95> Guest4322 У меня скилл телепата плохой.
<andrex> и да регистрация описана в манах на оруме
<andrex> ф
<nightw89> andrex: или гуглить:)
<andrex> )
<Guest4322> UNIm95: видимо криво описан, раз не смог, я даже думал что это я такой альтернативно одарённый, но я специально попросил обычных неискушённых людей, которые к слову умеют зарегистрироваться сами в соцсетях и даже создать себе электронную почту, и они
<UNIm95> andrex:  орум! Да ты крут =)
<Guest4322> тоже не смогли
<nightw89> Guest4322: какой вопрос то?
<rapidsp> да какая теперь разница )))
<Guest4322> rapidsp: а если вопрос не сложен, и сам можешь разобраться, то зачем его задавать, к помощи прибегают, когда сами не справляются
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> не осилили регистрацию)
<Guest4322> а тут есть кто серьёзно может помочь по убунту, или тут одни юмористы?
<andrex> та мхомяки чтоли)
<Guest4322> ну, сделали как на сайте, а в irc канал так и не пустили(
<andrex> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> че там можно не осилить?
<UNIm95> Guest4322: ~8 лет назад я начал работу с убунтой. На ирке я зарегался раньше чем завел vk. По ману на русском сайте убунты.
<andrex> Guest4322, пока нет вопроса никто не поможет
<andrex> срачик прекращаем
<UNIm95> Тогда я почти сделал sudo rm -rf /* в терминале.
<nightw89> UNIm95: что остановило? :)
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я о irc узнал только когда в ubuntustudio стартовал клиент и меня автоматически закинуло на канал поддержки, это было спустя год знакомства с убунту
<UNIm95> nightw89: Статья на лурке.
 * andrex ушол
<Guest4322> ну вот
<Guest4322> только собрался вопрос задать, и гражданин ушёл(
<nightw89> UNIm95: аа, а я думал - понимание действия. но, скорее всего, понимание пришло позже)
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Я же в тебя правилами кинул
<UNIm95> !ask| Guest4322:
<ubuntuhelp> Guest4322:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> Guest4322: В чем вопрос?
<UNIm95> Я не телепат
<Guest4322> у меня вопрос длинный и комплексный, если тут одни юмористы, то печально будет писать простыни, а тут будут все угорать над нубом
<Guest4322> суть в том, что не работает сеть
<Guest4322> это если вкратце
<Guest4322> причём не работает по причине софтварной
<Guest4322> потому как с другого дистрибутива и с лив-образа с флешки всё нормально работает
<Guest4322> т.е. проблема не в железе
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Знаешь. Ты сказал так: Доктор. У меня проблема. И заткнулся. Что именно в сети не работает?
<Sergey_IT> какой дистр, какая сеть? и т.д ит.п
<Guest4322> переустанавливать дистрибутив не хочу, т.к. там уже много чего поставил и настроил под себя
<Guest4322> UNIm95: сеть
<Guest4322> UNIm95: т.е. нет конекта
<UNIm95> Guest4322: коннекта куда?
<Guest4322> Sergey_IT: ноутбук домашний, роутер, дистр 14.04
<Guest4322> подозреваю что-то не так с нетворк-манагером
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Дуалбут с виндой?
<Sergey_IT> хорошо, что ноут не дикий )
<Guest4322> UNIm95: нет, дуалбут с другим дистром, винды нет вообще
<rapidsp> sudo service network-manager restart, смотрим syslog
<Guest4322> Sergey_IT: нет, прирученый) я надеюсь
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Wi-Fi сети видит?
<Guest4322> вроде нет
<UNIm95> Так вроде или нет?
<Guest4322> по крайней мере конекта в интернет нету никаким способом
<Guest4322> проблема появилась, когда на загрузке большого файла вырубило свет, с ребутом у меня сеть уже не работала
<Guest4322> и что-то писало про сеть
<Guest4322> я по нубству решил, что переустановка пакетов с нетворкманагером поможет, но хрен
<rapidsp> что-то?
<UNIm95> Не понял. Ты что-то качал? Через Wi-Fi? И как отрубка света могла повлиять на WiFi?
<Guest4322> сети как не было так и нет
<Guest4322> нет
<Guest4322> я качал по проводу
<Guest4322> wi-fi у меня отключен
<Guest4322> ноутбук через провод включен в роутер
<Guest4322> но сейчас пишет что нетворк из анричебл или что-то типа того
<rapidsp> sudo dhclient eth0
<UNIm95> Guest4322: С чего сейчас сидишь? Вотку экрана прислать можешь
<Guest4322> для точного сбора всех данных мне нужно ребутится в тот дистр и смотреть, потом ребутиться в этот и отвечать, заходить и выходить в irc
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Не выполняй этого!
<Guest4322> UNIm95: сижу с этого же ноута, только с другого дистра, в котором работает сеть
<UNIm95>  rapidsp:  Щас ты ему сеть на консоль переведёшь и он совсем затрахается
<Guest4322> так я не понял, что делать-то?!
<Guest4322> я подозреваю что я сломал переустановкой нетврк-манагера какие-то настройки его
<rapidsp> ну настройки сети открой посмотри что там
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Сделай скриншот актуальных настроек сети. С дистрибутива на котором ты сейчас сидишь
<Guest4322> потому что для переустановки этих пакетов я на другом дистре качал их, и по нубству решив что синаптик починит как всегда их там тоже отвалилась сеть
<rapidsp> манагер при перезагрузке легко мог забыть про основной интерфейс
<Guest4322> т.е. при переустановке на рабочем дистре нетворк-манагера сеть тоже намертво падает
<rapidsp> нет смысла переустанавливать. конфиги он все равно не поменяет
<Guest4322> я подозреваю что на нерабочем дистре так же, т.е. скорее всего надо что-то где-то настроить, что почему-то не настроилось автоматом, как это бывает по обыкновению в убунту
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Сделай скриншот актуальных настроек сети. С дистрибутива на котором ты сейчас сидишь
<Guest4322> UNIm95: что именно надо снять, если настройки в гуёвине, то тогда это не поможет, потому что в нерабочем дистре они такие же но не работают а другого я не знаю
<Sergey_IT> насчет по-обыкновению - это заблуждение
<Guest4322> UNIm95: т.е. нужно поконкретнее что именно надо снять
<Guest4322> Sergey_IT: ну я теперь понимаю, обычно прокатывало, в убунте мне синаптик и битые недокачанные пакеты чинил
<Guest4322> а тут прокол вышел
<Sergey_IT> а чего на форуме вопрос не задал с выхлопом команд ?
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Открываешь настройки сети в дистрибутиве. Делаешь скриншоты всех вкладок рабочего интерфейса. Присылаешь сюда. Ребутаешь в нерабочий дистр. Делаешь тоже самое
<Guest4322> так каких команд?
<Guest4322> UNIm95: они одинаковые
<Guest4322> UNIm95: если вы имеете ввиду именно заполненые поля в аплете
<Sergey_IT> то есть на форуме не смотрел подобные темы?
<UNIm95>  Guest4322:  Не верю. Практика показывает что все не так.
<Guest4322> других я не знаю где фоткать
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я уже пробовал этот метод и сравнивал и заново пересоздавал, я конечно нуб, но не настолько тупой
<nightw89> ifconfig? интерфейс подымается?
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я в теории могу это сделать, просто не вижу смысла заморачиваться, это заранее не тот путь
<nightw89> подыми сеть в консоли, потом уже дружи гуи с конфигом
<Guest4322> nightw89: предлагаете всё же ребутнуться в нерабочий дистр?
<UNIm95> Guest4322 как бы тебе сказать. Делай то что я тебе говорю.
<UNIm95> А то мне не видно из-за моего монитора твои настройки
<nightw89> Guest4322: у тебя второй дистр какой? бунта?
<Guest4322> вобщем, давайте сразу списком что надо попробовать, чтобы по стопицот раз не бегать на каждое предположение туда-назад
<Guest4322> nightw89: такой же один в один, только не настроеный
<nightw89> Guest4322: и в нём сеть работает
<nightw89> Guest4322: так?
<Guest4322> nightw89: в смысле нет нужных програм и настроек под себя
<Guest4322> nightw89: да, я же писал
<Guest4322> и с лив-сессии работает сеть тоже
<nightw89> Guest4322:  возьми конфиг сети и посмотри. Скопируй в свой дистр и проверь через chroot, зачем ребутаться то?
<Guest4322> т.е. проблема именно в самом дистре, а не в железе и не в настроуках в аплете
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Сделай фотки как я сказал.
<UNIm95> nightw89 Человек не разбирается с сетью. А тв про чрут
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я правильно понял, что надо аплет сфоткать?
<UNIm95> ты*
<nightw89> ну или скопируй конфиг просто или перепиши и проверяй
<UNIm95> Guest4322: Не только фотки апплета. А так же вкладки настройки сетевого интерфейса.
<UNIm95> nightw89 он через ГУИ не может сетевой интерфейс настроить. Думаешь он найдет где лежат конфиги и все правильно настроит?
<Guest4322> nightw89: я пробовал подкинуть конфиг из рабочего дистра в нерабочий, но я не знаю что именно копировать, поэтому нагрепал всё что хоть как-то содержит название нетворк-манагера и скопировал с сохранением прав
<Guest4322> nightw89: и всё равно не заработало
<Guest4322> UNIm95: а поконкретнее?
<nightw89> Guest4322: потому что нетворк манагер это манагер, а вовсе не настройки сети
<Guest4322> nightw89: ясно, а где их смотреть?
<Guest4322> UNIm95: через аплет я мог бы настроить, только как я говорил, проблема не в этом
<Guest4322> UNIm95: аплет нетворк-манагера, а он то я подозреваю и не работает, других вкладок про сеть я не помню чтобы было
<nightw89> Guest4322: /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest4322> nightw89: т.е. если вы дадите мне путь где чего копировать и смотреть, я сделаю
<rapidsp> nightw89: я бы не был так уверен
<UNIm95> nightw89 Фигушки. Не всегда там.
<Guest4322> момент
<Guest4322> сейчас гляну
<UNIm95> nightw89 Они лежат в разных местах
<rapidsp> в современной бунте конфиг закопали черти куда
<nightw89> UNIm95: я посмотрел на 14.04, который у меня под рукой.
<rapidsp> с network-manager надо работать, пока он есть
<Guest4322> nightw89: вот что написано в нерабочем дистре: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Guest4322> auto lo
<Guest4322> iface lo inet loopback
<UNIm95> nightw89 Ты загляни-ка в этот конфиг и скажи что там лежи
<rapidsp> это хорошо
<nightw89> Guest4322: у тебя eth0 не поднялся
<Guest4322> nightw89: может быть, и что делать?
<nightw89> ifconfig eth0 up
<nightw89> в консоли
<nightw89> вдруг подымется
<rapidsp> нужен выхлоп ifconfig
<UNIm95> nightw89 Что за хрень ты несёшь? У меня такой же конфиг. Но сеть есть на eth0
<Guest4322> nightw89: я когда с консоли пытался пинговать, писало нетворк анричбл или что-то типа такого и пинга нет
<nightw89> Guest4322: ну потому что интерфейс не поднят
<rapidsp> nightw89: с network-manager такой конфиг и должен быть
<nightw89> поэтому он сеть не видит
<rapidsp> только lo
<nightw89> rapidsp: ты уверен, что там nwmanager живой? Я по наименьшему сопротивлению предлагаю человеку пойти
<UNIm95> nightw89: У человека не работает NM. Если человек настроет инет через консоль NM не будет контроллить инет
<nightw89> UNIm95: зато инет будет и уже можно будет копать NM
<nightw89> гуглить и т.д.
<rapidsp> совсем не факт
<Guest4322> блин, чую заморочь, хорошо, давайте так поступим, я сейчас попробую включить свой старый комп, к которому переносной винт попробую подоткнуть, если я с него зайду в irc, то смогу быть с другого компа тут, иначе это какой-то ад прыгать и проверять кажду
<Guest4322> ю догадку
<Guest4322> только будет сложнее сюда выхлопы консолей закидывать
<UNIm95> nightw89: Человек запарол конфиг сети в нм. Я говорю ему показать скриншоты настроет а не творить сложную для него работу.
<nightw89> Guest4322: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/network_manager посмотри ещё тут
<rapidsp> Guest4322: короче скрины настройки сети и вывод команды ifconfig
<rapidsp> без этого пока только колдунство и шаманство
<UNIm95> Guest4322: точнее ifconfig -a
<rapidsp> ну или так
<Guest4322> нетворкманагер я все 4ре пакета новые скачал и поставил с другого дистра, когда перекачивал там, на том дистре, там тоже сеть упала и так же не поднималась, т.е. сеть на втором сдохла от переустановки пакетов нетворк-манагера, подозреваю что на перв
<Guest4322> ом нерабочем такая же беда, а может и нет, но всё таки
<UNIm95> rapidsp ifconfig просто покажет только поднятые линки. нужен ключ -a
<Guest4322> т.е. пакеты не битые что-то не так с настройками
<rapidsp> Guest4322: мы уже поняли ход твоих мыслей :)
<UNIm95> Guest4322: нетворкманагер я все 4ре пакета новые скачал и поставил с другого дистра,
<nightw89> Guest4322: я дал линк на официальный хелп для твоего дистра к NM. Пробуй, люди реквестуют скрины
<UNIm95> Писец
<Guest4322> хорошо, я сейчас попробую включить ещё клиент irc  с другого компа
<UNIm95> нахрена?
<Guest4322> ну да, поугорайте над дурачком(
<UNIm95> Guest4322:  С какого другого дистра ты ставил? Какая там архитектура?
<rapidsp> долой эмоции
<UNIm95> rapidsp Этот олень мог поставить пакеты из i386 на amd64
<UNIm95> или наоборот
<jundev> не могу получить доступ к роутеру по ipv6 miredo. Мне в файервол глядеть?
<UNIm95> jundev У тебя сеть IPv6 включена в убунте или нет? Вроде по-умолчанию стоит игнорировать.
<Guest4322> UNIm95: я не настолько олень, дистры одинаковые один-в-один
<jundev> UNIm95: включена через miredo
<jundev> к одному девайсу подключиться могу, а к роутеру нет
<Guest4322> nightw89: только глянул в /etc/network/interfaces обоих дистров, рабочего и нерабочего одинаково написано, значит точно не в этом проблема
<jundev> мне в файервол глянуть?
<UNIm95> jundev: Ты не можешь к вебинтерфейсу роутера подключится?
<UNIm95> Или как?
<nightw89> Guest4322: ещё раз. Я скинул справку на русском языке для твоего дистра. Читай. Проверяй
<jundev> UNIm95: нее, роутер android девайс, там в чруте убунта
<jundev> из роутера к другому ip6 подключится могу, а обратно нет
<jundev> оба девайса на дроиде с убунтой в чруте
<UNIm95>  jundev: Я запутался. Что у тебя куда и зачем подключено? У тебя провайдер разрешает IPv6? Порт 3544 открыт?
<jundev> провайдер не разрешает, но проблема решена
<nightw89> а при чем тут провайдер?
<UNIm95> А через мирендо
<UNIm95> точняк
<nightw89> он в домашней сети же
<UNIm95> Проверь firewall 3544
<jundev> подключился так роутер>телефон>роутер и все заработало, сейчас попробую телефон> роутер
<UNIm95>  nightw89: miredo это туннель для IPv6 по IPv4
<nightw89> UNIm95: а, не знал. Спасибо
<UNIm95> jundev А miredo для телефона настроено?
 * GoryashijTank это Guest4322 c другого компа
<Guest4322> ну чтож пошёл ребутаться в нерабочий дистр
<UNIm95>  jundev  Просто то что я понял: У тебя Choot с настроеным miredo >VM router>Inet>router
<UNIm95> jundev Верно7
<jundev> UNIm95: миредо настроен в среде ubuntu
<jundev> ча я попробую законектиться телефон>роутер
<UNIm95> jundev: Так поэтому у тебя нет соединения просто android>роутер
<UNIm95> Телефон ничего не знает о настроенной miredo
<jundev_> нихрена не вышло
<jundev_> походу в netfilter DROP на внешние подключения
<UNIm95> jundev_ У тебя настроено в чруте?
<jundev_> да
<jundev_> разница никакой нет
<UNIm95> jundev_ То что настроено в чруте работает только в чруте.
<jundev_> dev proc забиндены, все пашет как должно
<UNIm95> Хост система о этих настройках ничего не знает.
<jundev_> ты вообще в этом шаришь?
<jundev_> какой хост?
<jundev_> там дроид!!!
<UNIm95>  jundev_ Чрут это почти виртуалка.
<UNIm95> Поэтому я говорю про хост
<UNIm95> Я знаю что идет шаринг /prov /dev
<GoryashijTank> загрузился в нерабочий дистр, что теперь делать?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Есть иконка NM в трее?
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, сейчас не вижу её
<jundev> там не дроип пакетов, а reject
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, проверил в синаптике неворк-манагер стоит и спакетами всё нормально
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Можешь сделать фотку трея?
<jundev> у меня tui
<jundev> terminal ui
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, моуг, иконки там нет, что именно надо, только трей и всё?
<UNIm95> И прислать на itmages.ru.
<UNIm95> Да пока ее
<UNIm95>  jundev:  Я не тебе про трей
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Или сюда: https://postimage.org/?lang=russian
<morfey> всем привет
<UNIm95>  morfey: До твоего царства еще часов 8
<morfey> всё зависит какой часовой пояс)
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Так как?
<UNIm95> Получилось?
<morfey> кто-нить может подсказать - нужен ли файл подкачки для убунту, если на компе есть 16 гигов оперативки (занято обычно не больше 3,5), а система стоит на ssd?
<UNIm95> morfey: Если все 16гб не выжираешь и не пользуешься спящим/ждущим режимом то не надо.
<morfey> да, ждущий режим никогда не используется
<morfey> спасибо)
<nightw89> morfey: я бы не использовал при таком количестве ОЗУ
<morfey> ещё есть вопросик относительно баг-репорта убунту, при попытке его отправить запрашивается логин и пароль от ubuntu one, которая уже вроде как и не поддерживается. как тогда отправлять такой репорт?
<jundev_> короче, не вышло
<UNIm95> morfey: Ubuntu one Это теперь центр авторизации в сервисах убунты. Не работает только ubuntu disk
<jundev_> удалил все правила ip6 попробовал, не вышло
<jundev_> забыл правила ACCEPT добавить
<morfey> UNIm95: я просто создал там запись, но успешно авторизоваться так и смог (ругался на неправильный пароль). Я так понял без авторизации в Ubuntu One разработчики баг-репорт не получают или?
<UNIm95> Вроде не получают
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, фото трея рабочего дистра: http://savepic.ru/12585830.jpg и нерабочего: http://savepic.ru/12617594.png
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, я без понятия чем это поможет?!
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Мы тут не евреи. Можно было не обрезать. Теперь мы знаем что у тебя NM даже не запускается или не отображается.
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Смотри. В настройках убунты(правый верхний угол в кнопке выключения) открой сети
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, нетворк-манагер есть, и раньше иконка была в трее, в диспетчере настроек нашёл и выбрал "сеть", тут три вкладки "общие" "DNS" и "узлы", что дальше-то?
<GoryashijTank> а вы точно не евреи?
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: Эм?
<UNIm95> Не понял
<UNIm95> в машине без сети у тебя нет иконки
<GoryashijTank> чего не понял?
<UNIm95> Верно?
<GoryashijTank> да
<GoryashijTank> сейчас нет, раньше была, я же через неё вводил в поля такие же параметры как у рабочего дистра, сейчас и иконки нет
<UNIm95> ок. Сорри. Немного ошибся
<UNIm95> в терминале на нерабочей машине напиши nm-connection-editor
<UNIm95> и нажми ввод
<UNIm95> У тебя должен появится интерфейс настройки сетевых соединений
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Появилось окно?
<GoryashijTank> запустился гуй, судя по содержанию это список с настройкой сетевых соединений, по крайней мере он так называется "сетевые соединения" и он пустой
<GoryashijTank> кстати
<GoryashijTank> заметил одну фигню, на нерабочем дистре две иконки с названием "сеть" и обе дают немного разные гуи
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: ник случаем не после видео "Танк горит" придумался? Там парень с техподдержкой общался
<UNIm95> Знаю
<GoryashijTank> в рабочем дистре только одна иконка и соответственно один гуй
<GoryashijTank> также в рабочем дистре поле "DNS" не пустое
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Теперь в этом интерфейсе попробуй создать новое соединение.
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, нет, я просто как-то заходил на канал, там писали: пишу из горящего танка, помогите!
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: а, просто в видосе парень с нашей техподдержкой общался. Мы поржали с него
<nightw89> ладно, это оффтоп всё, извиняюсь. не смог удержаться
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank получилось или нет
<UNIm95> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в файле /etc/network/interfaces что то кроме auto lo прописано?
<UNIm95>  JohnDoe_71Rus: он раньше показывал. Обычные настройки для работы с NM
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, да, я думаю что туда написать, надо скопировать попробовать с рабочего дистра в поля инфу, меня только беспокоит наличие двух иконок "сеть" с разными окнами на выхлопе
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Там ничего сложного. Создавай новое Ethernet содинение.
<UNIm95> соединение*
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, а что за видос?
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, уже, создал, сейчас смотрю что написать в полях
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: да будет интересно-найдёшь. Танк горит погугли
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Вкладка Ethernet Устройство выбираешь из выпадающего списка твой сетевой интерфейс. Там должен быть один
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  Вкладка Параметры IPv4 Автоматически DHCP
<UNIm95> если у тебя в сети работает DHCP
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank IPv6 игнорировать
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank После чего сохранить и через правую кнопку мышки присоединится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сетевая одна, то выбирать в выпадающем списке не надо
<GoryashijTank> момент, у меня не настолько метеор так ребутаться
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, я понял, да роутер автоматом раздаёт DHCP и да, ipv6, к сожалению нет
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank А нафига ребутаться? Ты же с другого компа сидишь
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, ребутался я на ноуте в рабочий дстр, чтобы подсмотреть там настройки
<UNIm95> А ок.
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, тут затык, в поле "Ethernet" пусто, но проблемка в том, что не даёт нпрописать в поля мак-адрес и вообще что-либо поля не активны, что делать?
<GoryashijTank> я что-то не помню чтобы раньше вводил мак-адрес, он насколько помню сам подставлялся, одако он даже вручную не даёт этого сделать
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Все супер. Открывай второй терминал. В нем пропиши ifconfig -a У тебя будет примерно такой вывод http://paste.org.ru/?scrtd6
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Мне интересно какие интерфейсы есть: lo, eno1, eth0?
<GoryashijTank> eth0 lo wlan0
<GoryashijTank> и у меня одна сетевая в ноуте, которая определяется как eth0 всегда, кроме дистрв с системдэ
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Супер. теперь в том же терминале nmcli dev status меня интересует что с eth0
<GoryashijTank> пишет: Ошибка: NetworkManager не запущен.
<GoryashijTank> пакеты стоят, система пишет что с ними всё нормально, но нетворк-манагер не робит
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  sudo service network-manager status
<GoryashijTank> смысле что нормально с пакетами, что не битые, и установлены ок
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  sudo service network-manager status Что выдало?
<GoryashijTank> пишет: network-manager stop/waiting
<UNIm95> Значит nm не запустился. sudo service network-manager start
<GoryashijTank> консоль написала: network-manager start/running, process 3076
<GoryashijTank> а гуёвина выдала репорт об ошибке
<GoryashijTank> видимо это убунтовский аппорт
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  какая ошибка?
<GoryashijTank> сейчас скины простыню через пасту, момент, надо флэшкой перенести на комп с сетью
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, есть какая-либо возможность сделать чтобы это было текстовым документом, а то он сразу всё не выделяет в окне гуя?
<GoryashijTank> а то единственное что я сейчас вижу, это скриншотить выхлоп этой гуёвины постранично
<nightw89> в бунте еще не переименовались интерфейсы в enp0s2 и т.п.?
<UNIm95> nightw89: Не во всех.
<nightw89> или это в 16 уже?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Так ты просто мышкой выдели и текстовый файл средним кликом мышки вставь
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, скорее всего это есть в 16.04 у меня же ещё 14.04 тут ещё апстарт и всё по старому
<nightw89> Понятно
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, если бы так всё было просто, я бы не спрашивал, не даёт выделить не мышкой, не ctrl+c
<GoryashijTank> ни ctrl+insert'ом
<nightw89> это в гуи?
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, да
<nightw89> ctrl+shift+a
<nightw89> тоже нет?
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: ладно будет быстрее так sudo ifconfig eth0 dhcp up
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, ctrl+shift+a тоже не срабатывает
<nightw89> UNIm95: все-таки через консоль решили заводить, как я и говорил ранее. Пришли к тому же
<GoryashijTank> а этот аппорт где-нить сохраняет аналог выхлопа в текстовом виде, может есть такое, да там глянуть?
<UNIm95> nightw89: Я думал что у него просто в одном конфиге managed=false но судя по всему там сильнее сломано.
<GoryashijTank> я могу конечно постраничяно поскриншотить, но это займёт минут 10
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<UNIm95> далее ifconfig -a напротив eth0 появился ip адресс?
<GoryashijTank> сделал, консоль молчит, видимо так и надо?
<GoryashijTank> какого-то хрена появился ip6
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: Да должна молчать. Но у команды ifconfig -a напротив eth0 должны быть другие данные
<GoryashijTank> пишет inet6 addr:
<GoryashijTank> в прошлый раз тут этой строчки не было
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: inet addr: IP есть?
<GoryashijTank> я подозреваю нужно чтоб был ip4
<GoryashijTank> нет
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: sudo dhclient
<GoryashijTank> нет, только inet6 addr:
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Это я понял. sudo dhclient следующая команда
<UNIm95> после посмотри что появилось в ifconfig -a
<UNIm95> inet addr:192.168.2.10  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 -- или подобное
<GoryashijTank> reload: Unknown instance: ivoke-rc.d: initscript smbd, action "reload" failed.
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  фигово. Значит делаем так: sudo ifcofig eth0 down
<GoryashijTank> это ответ на sudo dhclient
<GoryashijTank> сделал
<GoryashijTank> я вообще не понимаю, как так упала намертво сеть, из-за того что отключили свет во время загрузки браузером файла?
<GoryashijTank> жесть какая-то
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: sudo ifconfig eth0 Свободный_ИП_твоей_сети netmask маска_твоей_сети up
<GoryashijTank> я видимо ещё доломал своей "починкой"
<artus> чего за кипиш? :D чего уже поломали?
<GoryashijTank> artus, нетворк-манагер, видимо
<UNIm95> artus: да человек себе nm сломал
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: после покажи ifconfig eth0
<UNIm95> посмотри*
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, а как узнать свободный ip моей сети?
<artus> дык /etc/network/interfaces не?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Сколько устройств подключено к твоей сети?
<UNIm95> artus: Он писец чего наделал
<GoryashijTank> сейчас три, насколько мне известно
<artus> а потом рестартануть sudo service networking restart и всех делов ))
<artus> UNIm95, да я верю :)
<UNIm95> artus Он совсем писец натворил
<GoryashijTank> artus, уже пробовали с наскока и до вас)
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Этот комп с которого ты сидишь в нее подключен?
<artus> что, пролюбил сетевые интерфейсы как класс?
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, конечно
<UNIm95> artus: Вместо правки кофига этот олень начел через другой дист переустанавливать nm
<artus> ыыыыыыыы
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, я могу зайти в роутер и глянуть подключённые клиенты, если об этом речь вообще?
<artus> GoryashijTank, зачем? :) натсрой себе статикой и не парь моск )
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Скажи какой IP и маска у этой машины
<GoryashijTank> artus, что?
<UNIm95> artus: Он, приналичии WiFi пользуется на ноуте проводом.
<UNIm95> Норм правда?
<artus> эмммм, дык у него ешо и вайвай? :)
<artus> так, надо в знц больше буфер поставить, я многое упускаю :D
<UNIm95> artus: Угу. И вся эта хрень длится с 15:00 по Берлину
<artus> с какого перепуга?
<artus> GoryashijTank, так, у тя вайвай модуль работает в системе как класс вобще?
<artus> а чего за дистр кстати?
<UNIm95> 14,04
<GoryashijTank> artus, даЮ, работает, смысле сама железка исправна
<GoryashijTank> я им не пользуюсь у мея ноут стационарно стоит как десктоп
<artus> как ты в ней умудрился то поломать :D
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, текущейго компа адес 192.168.10.106
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: А маска?
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну тогда открываеш дебиановский  ман по настройке интерфейсов и забиваеш себе статику. раз и навсегда. и перестаеш паритцо от слова совсем )
<GoryashijTank> маска подсети?
<artus> 24
<GoryashijTank> или что
<GoryashijTank> artus, у меня и так везде всё хорошо работает, кроме этого поломаного дистра
<GoryashijTank> 255.255.255.0
<GoryashijTank> если это то самое
<artus> GoryashijTank, https://wiki.debian.org/ru/NetworkConfiguration вот. этот вариант работает всегда и везде :)
<UNIm95> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.115 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.115 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<GoryashijTank> artus, я не понимаю что значит статика в данном контексте, что это такое и что это даёт
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, также я вижу в списке устройств, одно со *
<artus> GoryashijTank, это дает тебе статичный ip адрес не глядя на взбрыки роутера и всегда рабочую сеть )
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, подозреваю, что это может быть этот ноут с нерабочим дистром, смысле что роутер его видит
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank что? я тебя нифига не понял
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.115 netmask 255.255.255.0 up << Веди это на сломанном дистре.
<UNIm95> введи8
<artus> ну если ты конечно не настроил в роутере себе раздачу статического адреса на твой мак адрес :) как бе всегда приятно знать что адрес твоего компа не меняетцо )
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, я вижу третье устройство в роутере с ip flhtcjv?может это ноут этот и есть?
<GoryashijTank> блжд
<GoryashijTank> щас
<artus> GoryashijTank, забей, введи то что сказали
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Ты ввел команду которую я тебе дал?
 * UNIm95 гладит банхаммер
<artus> UNIm95, кофею попей :D
<UNIm95> artus:  Чай остывает.
<UNIm95> И у меня еще минут 40
<UNIm95> мне на тренировку идти. Немцев бить =)
<artus> гг
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, что дальше?
<UNIm95> artus: Фигли. Сам Германии и иду на джиу-джитсу
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: ping 8
<UNIm95> ping 8.8.8.8
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  ping 8.8.8.8 Пинги пошли?
<artus> UNIm95, тоже гоодное дело)
<GoryashijTank> пишет пинги, но пишет в каждой строчке в конце Destination Host Unreachable
<artus> ну значит не пишет пинги :D
<GoryashijTank> до этого вообще не пинговало никак
<artus> GoryashijTank, ifconfig выхлоп на пасту и сюда ссылку
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<GoryashijTank> т.е. сразуу писал нетворк анричбл и всё
<GoryashijTank> artus, это проблематично, я знаю о пасте
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Ок. Все норм
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Покажи вывод ifconfig -a на компе с иркой
<artus> GoryashijTank, что проблематично? есть консольный клиент пасты который автоматом отправляет и генерит ссылку. есть клиент weechat, все это без иксов можно сделать
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, ну т.е. это какой-то прогресс, я только не знаю насколько это хорошо
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank На поломанном компе просто нажми Ctrl+C
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, https://paste.kde.org/pxuwjnm2x
<GoryashijTank> это с рабочего компа
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, пасту с пнерабочего дистра ещё?
<artus> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo ifconfig | pastebinit
<artus> всеее
<artus> GoryashijTank, роутер пингуетцо? ))
<artus> изврашенцы с такими подсетями , нет чтоб 10.0.0.0/24 выбирать :D
<artus> GoryashijTank, на нерабочем отличие интерфейса от этого выхлопа в чем?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, https://paste.kde.org/p4zynzfyb с нерабочего дистра
<UNIm95> artus: да забыл я что ifconfig не делает роут
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на рабочем компе route -n
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: inet addr:10.10.10.155
<linxon> [16:56:00] <Guest4322> проблема появилась, когда на загрузке большого файла вырубило свет, с ребутом у меня сеть уже не работала [16:56:09] <Guest4322> и что-то писало про сеть [16:56:35] <Guest4322> я по нубству решил, что переустановка пакетов с нетворкманагером поможет, но хрен
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, сложноо, 2 лишние цифры :D
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, route -n
<GoryashijTank> Kernel IP routing table
<GoryashijTank> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<GoryashijTank> 0.0.0.0         192.168.10.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<GoryashijTank> 192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<artus> GoryashijTank, а на неробочем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это роутер дхцп раздает
<artus> подозреваю что у тя гейтвей не прописан )
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank на не рабочем компе sudo route add default gw 192.168.10.1
<artus> GoryashijTank, пинги на роутер идут вобще?
<UNIm95> artus не отвлекай
<UNIm95> artus ему меня хвататет
<artus> :D
<andrex> xD
<UNIm95> Стараюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: зачем он нужен
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Сделал?
<UNIm95> Или он на рабочем это зафигачил
<UNIm95> не дай бок
<UNIm95> я не опечатался
<GoryashijTank> с нерабочего: route -n
<GoryashijTank> Таблица маршутизации ядра протокола IP
<GoryashijTank> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<GoryashijTank> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     1003   0        0 wlan0
<GoryashijTank> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 wlan0
<GoryashijTank> 192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кто именно? :)
<artus> я ж грил :D
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Ты полностью команду выполнил?
<GoryashijTank> ребят, давайте либо договаривайтесь между собой либо яхз кого слушать
<andrex> угу он у него ломится на локал хост))
<artus> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.115 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.10.1   так вроде в одну строку если не туплю
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: sudo route add default gw 192.168.10.1
<UNIm95>  artus:  черд. Я забыл более простой вариант. =)
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Выполнил?
<GoryashijTank> АААААААААААААААААААА
<GoryashijTank> блжд
<GoryashijTank> сеть поднялась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: гатьвей
<GoryashijTank> после sudo route add default gw 192.168.10.1
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Да ты что?
<UNIm95> А я думал все удалится нахрен.
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, вот те крест +
<artus> GoryashijTank, она и была даже до этого :D
<UNIm95> </sarcasm>
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, дык я пропинговал и браузер теперь ходит в интернеты
<UNIm95> artus: у него нет отличия между сетью и интернетом
<artus> а ваще это делаетцо вот та https://hastebin.com/zocagimuka.cpp
<artus> всех делов :D
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, так а в чём была прблема, я чего-то не понял, только не надо шуток про ДНК!
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну вобще в днк таки :D
<artus> хотя нафиг я распинаюсь, я уже раже расписал чег ои куда.
<UNIm95> artus: Поможешь этому оленю восстановить работу nm? А то мне реально через 20 минут на тренировку выйти.
<artus> GoryashijTank, а теперь ребутай тачку
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank, СТОЙ
<UNIm95> artus: СТОЙ
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank, СТОЙ
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank, СТОЙ
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank, СТОЙGoryashijTank, СТОЙ
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank, СТОЙGoryashijTank, СТОЙ
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, стою
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, я его не слушаю, если что, он какую-то дичь советует
<artus> аххахааа, я дичь советую :D
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: artus:  Теперь помоги этому оленю отремонтировать NM. С правильным реинсталлом пакетов.
<UNIm95> artus: Так как он их сломал
<GoryashijTank> да, палочку эстафетную передать, ога
<GoryashijTank> как я мог сломать нм?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Мне на 2,5 часа на тренировку
<artus> GoryashijTank, ты вайваем пользуешься ?
<nightw89> пусть консолью пользуется, изначально сказал же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реинстал пакетов с неработающей сетью. это сильное джедайство
<GoryashijTank> тем что переустановил новые пакеты?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank Да
<GoryashijTank> блжд
<GoryashijTank> ну я то нуб
<nightw89> нм нужен для того, чтоб его ломать, все правильно сделал
<GoryashijTank> яя уже писал что думал синаптик всё разрулит
<artus> GoryashijTank, буш ругатцо - получиш по шапке, завязывай
<GoryashijTank> а оказалось не разрулил
<GoryashijTank> artus, где я ругаюсь?
<artus> GoryashijTank, я еше раз спрашиваю, ты вайваем пользуешься или тебе побоку на него?
<artus> GoryashijTank, хош ткну носом и вышвырну? или сам поймеш ? ))
<GoryashijTank> artus, я им не пользуюсь за ненадобностью, но он работает
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: блжд Это ругательство. Я сегодня добрый.
<UNIm95> а так бы в бан ты улетел
<artus> GoryashijTank, ок, тогда я предлагаю настроить один раз без нм и не парить моск себе
<artus> выше я тебе даже настройки написал в пасте
<GoryashijTank> artus, но мне надо чтобы дистр работал так как и раньше, т.е. нм работал как искаробке и не надо мне городить непонятные качели которых не было изначально
<artus> лять, вот тупое животное
<nightw89> ты сам сломал свои качели
<GoryashijTank> вот это уже ругательство
<nightw89> качайся на ломанных
<UNIm95> artus сделай самовойс.
<artus> значит топаеш на вику, читаеш удаление и установку пакетов и переустанавливаешь себе нм
<nightw89> кури маны и восстанавливай. Тебе предлагают быстро восстановить сеть
<artus> UNIm95, и как ты так долго держался :D
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, я это к тому, что я хочу починить,всё как было, а не городить какие-то обходные пути, и не городить статики или что там советуют
<UNIm95> artus: Хз. в реале я бы ему уже раза 2 прописал в бошку. Что бы думала
<nightw89> artus: я, кстати, приятно удивлён. Он долго держался, я даже поработать успел нормально так, пока они тут общались
<artus> GoryashijTank, вперед, чини. сеть тебе подняли, доступ к репам есть, дерзай
<artus> UNIm95, угу, я п тоже не сдерживался :D
<UNIm95> nightw89 Он часа 3 скриншоты перекидывал
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: ну или переустанови дистр:) действуй как виндузятник
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в чем теперь проблема осталась?
<artus> UNIm95, все, у тебя треня :)
<nightw89> сохраняешь /home и вперед
<UNIm95> Ок. Удачи
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, в днк :D
<GoryashijTank> ну вот понеслось
<UNIm95> Часа через 3 вернусь
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, так что, у меня отвалится снова сеть, если я ребутнусь?
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  Да
<GoryashijTank> хреново
<nightw89> в чем проблема поднять? ifconfig eth0 up
<nightw89> сложно что ли?
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, может я тогда вас подожду?
<nightw89> или как вы там подымали. через дхцп
<artus> GoryashijTank, ты ж не хочеш по человечески сделать. тебе уперся поломатый нм который или работает или нет :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в башлоге команды сохранятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работает nm не гоните
<GoryashijTank> artus, я это к тому, что я хочу сдлать чтобы было ровно так как до поломки, только и всего
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, угу, толькор пока он искаропки :D а на 14й вообще от обновления к обновлению :D
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank:  Ты хуже ламера. Сегодня я добрый. А так бы давно посоветовал бы удалить корень. Так что соблюдай правила.
<UNIm95> И с уважением относись к другим. тут достаточно операторов что бы тебя забанить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не надо. все чотко. и по проводу и по wifi
<artus> GoryashijTank, тоесть советов умных дядей тебе не надо, ну знать развлекайся если ты думаеш что то что было - было адекватным
<UNIm95> Кто может объясните ему что значит  удалить корень
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, где я тут выказал неуважение, где кого-то оскарбил?
<nightw89> sudo apt-get purge network-manager && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nightw89> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<UNIm95> GoryashijTank: Тебе логами представить?
<nightw89> инет у тебя есть, говорят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: после полохо дернутого зуба?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Нет Я про rm -rf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я про корень ))
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, ну вот посмотрите на это со стороны, нуба, которому советуют наперебой куча дядек, из советов одного что-то получается, а другой советует то, что другой советует не делать, как это выглядит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> естественный отбор
<GoryashijTank> повторюсь оскарблений с моей стороны не было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты точно уверен  что тут дяьки а не школота собралас?
<GoryashijTank> зато я узнал о себе много нового
<GoryashijTank> JohnDoe_71Rus, без понятия, главное что советы помогают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/network_manager
<GoryashijTank> и?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что не работало с nm по этому мануалу было пофиксено
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Он пакеты сломал
<GoryashijTank> так у меня нетворк-манагер сломан не от обновления а от локальной поломки
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, так, может лучше я вас подожду, когда вы будете не заняты и доделаем или как?
<UNIm95>  GoryashijTank: Судя по твоей речи тебе лет 13-15. Поучись говорить с другими людьми. Я только сейчас како-то добрый.
<UNIm95> Так бы я тебе еще часа 2 назад в баню отправил бы
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, поздно учится, мне уже далеко не 13, только расстрелять
<GoryashijTank> опять же не вижу ничего неуважительного, поясните дураку тогда
<GoryashijTank> UNIm95, разве помощь нужне не тем кто чего-то не знает, если бы я сам всё знал, я бы не спрашивал, разве не логично?
<GoryashijTank> все мои затупы, это оттого что я не понимаю что делать, вот и всё, ожидать от нубаса чего-то внятного глупо, не находите?
<GoryashijTank> а ещё и агриться на него за его неумение
<GoryashijTank> но я уже привык к насмешкам, другое дело что я со своей стороны ничего оскорбительного не позволил, хотя может у вас тут свои устои, мне это еведомо
<GoryashijTank> неведомо*
<andrex> ппц ну развели)
<GoryashijTank> так что мне дальше то делать с нетворк-манагером, печально будет если то, что уже сделано опять слетит?
<artus> так, че тут
<GoryashijTank> я не знаю, это у вас там совет старейшин
<GoryashijTank> моё дело нубское, слушать мудрого дяденьку и вбивать команды
<artus> GoryashijTank, интеересно, вопрос вот чисто по человечески, до тебя вобще может дойти сама мысль что то чем ты пышаешся занятцо - не совсем местами правильно :) и нм - это такая глючная поделка которая если ломаетцо - не факт что
<artus> начинает работать :)
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: ты сделал, что я тебе сказал?
<nightw89> переустановил?
<artus> и все твои пляски лечатцо в 5ть строчек одного конфига и все разко работает без проблем :D
<andrex> ну дык dpkg --reconfogure наверное) и запретить из менение файлов вообще) а лучше выпилить нм этот нафиг))
<nightw89> почитай ман по настройкам нетворк менеджера (ещё раз говорю)
<andrex> i
<GoryashijTank> artus, я допускаю это, но я хочу сделать как было, и чтобы работало, а не уберкруто, даже если это реально лучше
<artus> GoryashijTank, внезапно, то что ты настроиш не отменяет того что потом ты можеш починить и нм :) просто у тебя один фиг будет рабочий интернет, а там хоть обчинись :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: а если кроме шнурка wifi или, прости неведомая сущьность, 3/4G? в консольке команды набивать
<artus> но ты уперрто отказываешься принимать помощь и требовать чтоб за тебя все починили. с тавим раскладом могу тебе только удачи пожелать :D
<artus> прчием чинить то что тебе посути нафиг не сдалось это вобще зло :D
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, зачем? есть альтернатив куча нмам этим)
<artus> ну или только от большого вдохновения :) с конкретными вопросами почему я делаю вот это а оно не получаетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому апендикс вырезают нафиг
<GoryashijTank> artus, я хочу чтобы всё работало единообразно, а не по разному на кажлом отдельном устройстве, что плохого в том, чтобы хотеть того, чтобы работало как это дают из коробки
<nightw89> вообще можно легко починить. набираешь sudo rm -rf /* и ставишь дистр заново
<artus> @kick nightw89 атата
<andrex> да!
<nightw89> ну извините
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну так чини, инет тебе подняли ? подняли. репы доступны? да. вперед, весь мир у твоих ног )
<GoryashijTank> я уже писал, что не хочу заново переустанавливать, в этом дистре я уже много чего настроил под себя
<andrex> а зачем?
<andrex> переустонавливать?
<GoryashijTank> andrex, спросите у nightw89 зачем?
<andrex> не нафиг я спать пошел 2 часа ночи вообще а то психану щас
<artus> GoryashijTank, сдесь не платная поддержка по реализации хотелок. конкретный вопрос - конкретный ответ :) тебе же уперлось рогом при полном отсутствии знаний и желании самому разобратцо
<andrex> GoryashijTank, не слушай его)
<artus> andrex, аа, слабак :D
<andrex> artus, завтра вставать рано :p
<artus> andrex, застра спать до обеда жее.
<andrex> у меня делов куча)
<GoryashijTank> andrex, норм, я люблю троллей
<andrex> GoryashijTank, ну тогда не бомби когда тролят)
<GoryashijTank> andrex, дык я же люблю с ними позаигрывать, надо покормить жеж
<GoryashijTank> изголодались поди
<andrex> нуу яб не советовал)
<GoryashijTank> почему?
<andrex> потому что нефиг кормить тролей)
<GoryashijTank> станут толстые и в ирку перестанут влазить?
<andrex> логи станут толстые и на диск перестанут влазить
<nightw89> да никто не троллит, я тебе уже один совет дал, второй совет дал, ребята подсказали уже кучу вариантов, инет тебе сделали.
<artus> andrex, и никаких 1000 мезабайт в секундуу :D
<GoryashijTank> andrex, ну я же нуб, и тут на канале и в убунте, так что я местных порядков не знаю, может вы их тут на лютой диете держите?!
<nightw89> в чем проблема дальше погуглить?
<artus> nightw89, вот я и предлагаю забить :D
<andrex> !rules > GoryashijTank
<ubuntuhelp> GoryashijTank, please see my private message
<andrex> и ваще как себя назавеш так и попрет)
 * andrex отвалился
<GoryashijTank> я прекрасно понимаю то что на канале добровольцы, так же как и то, что это не мешает никому вести себя как хочется по отношению ко мне, пока советы дельные и помогают тролинг может быть какой угодно толщины, я не сахарный
<nightw89> ты горящий
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну таак может уже начнеш принимать советы? ты наверно заметил что народ уже мягко говоря нервничает :D
<GoryashijTank> )
 * andrex чешит баномет
<artus> andrex, спать иди, я на смене :D
<GoryashijTank> ну так просто взять и отправить в баню
<andrex> зудит прям
<artus> nightw89, у мну личка закрыта )
<andrex> artus, ладна ладна дядька злой
<GoryashijTank> я вижу ваши  советы, только я ничего в них не понимаю
<GoryashijTank> пока объяснял UNIm95 я понимал, а теперь нет
<nightw89> не надо понимать. Надо делать
<nightw89> попросили, сделал-показал, сказал результат
<andrex> эм
<GoryashijTank> делать не понимая это глупо, можно натворить всякого
<andrex> да
<nightw89> ты уже натворил
<GoryashijTank> да
<GoryashijTank> помогли советами и поправил
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну так давай начнем с того, что ты откопаешь мой линк на пасту и пропишеш себе интернет. а уже когда он будет у тебя работать после ребута - может быть будем чинить нм )
<GoryashijTank> но сказали что это не всё
<GoryashijTank> надо доделать
<nightw89> у тебя 2 пути. Ждать, пока сделают за тебя или разобраться самому. Я всегда выбирал второе.
<artus> GoryashijTank, если ты думаешь что мой совет это костыль - ты неправ. ибо таким макаром он работает изначально. а вот нм - это уже костыль для иксов :)
<GoryashijTank> дальше не понимаю, видимо надо ждать UNIm95 или обламываться, потому как выглядит так, будто остальные не хотят продолжать в этом ключе
<artus> и чинить его имеет смысл когда у тебя уже работает все :D
<nightw89> artus прав
<nightw89> я тебе пол часа говорил-подыми из консоли и либо успокойся, либо копай дальше
<andrex> GoryashijTank, товаристч больше по делу пожалуйста) если чето не понятно есть man --help итд и гугл ищи на свое здоровье когда время будет)
<artus> nightw89, скажу больше, я еще отродясь небыл неправ :D
<nightw89> artus это сильно сказано. Не верю:)
<artus> nightw89, ну покрайней мере с вопросами на этом канале :)
<GoryashijTank> значит я не в завидном положении, т.к. по своему нубствыу не могу разобраться где дельный совет, а где суперкрутое решение
<nightw89> artus: тогда верю
<GoryashijTank> andrex, я пытаюсь сказать что мчтение манов не помогло, т.к. оно помогает тому кто понимает о чём написано, а не тому кто пришёл "с улицы"
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: ты своим нубством так тычешь тут. Все были такими, никто изначально ядра не компилировал и LFS не собирал, при чем тут вообще нубство твоё
<artus> nightw89, панимаш, если я чего не знаю, я спрашиваю и делаю не выеживаясь, по мере уточняя чего не понял. если уж советую - то советую так чтоб даже одноногий сомалийчкий бегун слебой от рождения повторить мог :D
<GoryashijTank> andrex, чтобы найти решение проблемы, надо понимать в чём проблема и как всё устроено, если бы я это понимал и сам мог починить, я бы не спрашивал помощи, разве это не логично?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забыл, у кого тут тоже записная книжка dell
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: читаешь ман. Что не понятно-гуглишь. Разбираешься, решаешь. Ты хочешь систему для домохозяек?
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну и по какой причине, если ты не пониаеш что и как работет, ты отказываешсо от кардинального решения своей проблеммы? :)
<GoryashijTank> nightw89, я не тычу, просто у вас такие подходы, будто нуб это просто чел, который манов не читал, но откуда-то интуитивно понимает как всё устроено
<artus> ну нубы хотябы делают то что им говоришь :D
<nightw89> artus: ты правильно делаешь. Особенно касаемо своего обучения.
<GoryashijTank> artus, видимо по той что я подозреваю что это будет работать не так как работало
<andrex> тебе готовые комманды насували и че не понятного? как копипастить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какая еще паста? ее мазать надо?
<GoryashijTank> видимо проблема в том, что нет доверия
<artus> GoryashijTank, ясен фиг что не так. я скажу больше, оно будет работать правильнее чем нужно. нм нужен только если у тебя вайвай на переносном ноуте, для удобства подключения к другим сетям
<andrex> че вредно че полезно сами скажут кто в курсе или убьют того кто чето вредное сказал ибо запрещенно)
<GoryashijTank> artus, вот в том то и проблема
<nightw89> тем временем рабочая смена подходит к концу. Спасибо за кик с канала, ну и в общем то было интересно. Удачи
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну дык если нет доверия - есть вики бубунты - изучай. будут вопросы - приходи
<artus> nightw89, захади ) мы тут добрые ))
<GoryashijTank> artus, мне не нужно чтобы работало суперкруто, мне нужно чтобы работало как работало, только и всего, неужели я хочу несбыточного?
<nightw89> artus: я заметил. Буду забегать.
<artus> просто ненадо ругатцо, советовать откровенно вредные советы ну и тролить ))
<artus> а так мы няшки :) ну и капсить боже упаси :D
<andrex> да и ваще у нас тут не демократия)
 * andrex еще раз ушол уже насовсем
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну так настраивай как было, тебе никто не запрещает :)
<artus> а пока что это все смахивает на троллинг, хоть и достаточно тонкий нужно отдать должное :)
<GoryashijTank> а про нубство я упоминаю чтобы показать что не могу отличить нужных советов от ненужных, но угорать с себя я не запрещал и не возмущался за неуважение к себе на ровном месте
<GoryashijTank> artus, не настраиваю, потому что не знаю как
<GoryashijTank> artus, а как угодно я не хочу
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну ты же свято веришь в то что откровенно хреновый плагин это правильно :) ну бывает, че :D
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: ты переустановил пакет? Ты сделал dpkg --reconfigure или как там оно в бунте, я не помню?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: в 90% работающих десктопов на линукс для сети будет тот самый "откровенно хреновый плагин ".
<GoryashijTank> у меня создаётся впечатление, что вы знаете как можно починить нетворк-манагер, только решили почему-то меня надоумить на суперкрутой способ, которыйй сделает меня самым крутым убунтоедом, а мне этого ненадо, надо только рабочий нетворк-манагер
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну так чини :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> желание вернуть как было изкоробки правильное
<GoryashijTank> artus, я уже написал что не могу сам починить
<nightw89> ясновидящих нет
<artus> GoryashijTank, ну так не чини :D есть вика, топай читать :)
<GoryashijTank> JohnDoe_71Rus, хоть вы меня понимаете
<nightw89> ох, я прям даже уйти не могу. Кошмар какой-то. Часто у вас на канале такое?
<GoryashijTank> artus, я опять же скажу, что нужно понимать что написано, без понимания чтение не чинит
<artus> и вобще всем пресутствующим твое желанеи озвучено, желающих как понимаю развлекатцо дальше нет, так что тему считаю исчерпавшей себя по причине уже явного троллинга :)
<nightw89> GoryashijTank: тебе столько советов дали, думай, разбирайся, учись, познавай и чини. Готовые советы не всегда есть, всё по ситуации, всё равно придется учиться
<GoryashijTank> ну да, проще всего оъявить тролем, а не помочь сделать как было
<artus> nightw89, нее, на самом деле скука смертная, а это прям развлекуха :D
<GoryashijTank> artus, уто ещё кого тролит
<nightw89> по-моему ты уже троллишь, Танк
<GoryashijTank> artus, на мой взгляд не трольским было бы предложить оба варианта починки с указанием нато, что вот такой-то вариант явно лучше, потому как в перспективе он даёт то-то и то-то, а не дежурный посыл на гуголь и на ман
<artus> GoryashijTank, повторяюсь, советы ты не воспринимаешь, причем требуешь чего-то не прикладывая своих усилий и не желая следовать заведомо правильным советам. так что если у тебя конкретная хотелка  - удачи. если что-то в попытке
<artus> починить нм непонятно - спрашивай конкретно, пакет не ставитцо, ошибки.
<nightw89> он сейчас так и напишет
<nightw89> пакет не ставитцо
<nightw89> и ошибки
<artus> nightw89, ошубку в студию илии ннафиг в вольное плаванье. ибо уже даже не смешно :)
<artus> nightw89, у любой шутки должно быть окончание, ибо она перестанет без оного быть шуткой :D
<GoryashijTank> пакет поставить можно, но как я понял это опять сломает мне нетворк-манагер, т.к. в прошлый раз было схожим образом, надо что-то настроить, а что я не знаю
<artus> а он у тебя работает? :D
<artus> чет я прям ведусь и ведусь :D
<GoryashijTank> а вот хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я упустил мысль. что ему надо сделать? переставить пакеты нетворкменеджера
<GoryashijTank> сейчас глянул в консоле и пишет stop/waiting
<GoryashijTank> а как же тогда работает сеть?
<nightw89> сеть от NM не зависит
<nightw89> вот вообще не зависит
<GoryashijTank> я понял уже
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хз, вайфаем он не пользуетцо, сидит на шнурке, нафиг ему нм - непонятно :D
<GoryashijTank> что есть обходные пути
<nightw89> это не обходной путь
<nightw89> это true way
<artus> учитывая что он вобще вроде как его переустанавлявал зачемто :D
<nightw89> все остальное-фломастеры и надстройки
<GoryashijTank> хорошо, я хочу убунтовэй, так понятнее?
<GoryashijTank> это же канал по убунте, так?!
<GoryashijTank> и спрашиваю может ли кто помочь сделать по убунтовэй?
<nightw89> а чего кричать? переустановил пакет?
<GoryashijTank> где я кричу?
<GoryashijTank> я отвечаю на ваши вопросы
<nightw89> переустановил?
<artus> GoryashijTank, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/network_manager http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=112200.0 изучай
<nightw89> я ему кидал уже
<nightw89> он не учит
<artus> @mode +v GoryashijTank
<nightw89> по крайней мере про нетворк менеджер кидал
<nightw89> ладно. Удачи! потопал я:)
<artus> nightw89, возвращайси )
<GoryashijTank> и зачем мне этот кружок синий?
<artus> это так, медалька
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ну я тоже сидел на шнурке. а когда стал курочить роутеры с прошивкой через nm удобней чем в консольке трувей
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну сначала обычно чинят сеть, а потом уже пытаютцо починить костыли и плюшки ))
<GoryashijTank> artus, а чего плохого в желании починить как было?
<artus> а так как он 3 часа тупо стартовал сеть через ifconfig ... вобщем так себе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну выяснили, сеть у него работает. теперь очередь чинить костыли и плюшки
<artus> GoryashijTank, уже слишком толсто, чревато :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, уже выяснили что сеть его не волнует от слова совсем :) ему по приколу народ потролить :)
<GoryashijTank> нет у меня никакого прикола тролить, я бы очень был рад если бы помогли сделать как было и успокоился
<GoryashijTank> отвечаю потому что спрашивают
<GoryashijTank> JohnDoe_71Rus, просто напугали, что при ребуте всё снова отвалится потому как не доделано, а я не знаю как доделать, чтобы работало после ребута и сам как и прежде заводилось
<artus> GoryashijTank, выше линк на вики и форум, там все ответы на твои вопросы, дерзай
<GoryashijTank> а я не хотел бы чтобы отвалилось, потому как будет жалко, столько времени с UNIm95 потратили
<GoryashijTank> artus, я уже видел этот линк и то что там написано не помогает мне понять что конкретно мне в моей ситуации делать с нетворк-манагером, я уже не знаю как по другому выразиться
<artus> щас забаню, за сишком толстый троллинг.
<artus> так что без обид :)
<artus> *л
<GoryashijTank> artus, ну это же проще всего сделать, как обычно, если не можешь помочь, то объяви тролем и забань
<artus> @kban GoryashijTank 600 читай линки до просветления после приходи с вопросами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2_linux
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ему это не нужно. все советы он тупо игнорил. так что смысла дальше распинатцо никакого )
<artus> оппа, сам нарвался :D
<GoryashijTank01> не успел написать, что к забану нужно ещё огородить канал, чтобы было как раньше
<artus> @kban --host GoryashijTank01 3600 свободен, куры правила
<artus> говорил же что троль ))
<artus> причем по ходу из бывших :)
<artus> щас опять прибежит небось :D
<artus> andrex, а смысл, у него вымпелком с динамикой, а там сеть 83.220.231.160 - 83.220.255.255
<andrex> дак ник забань
<andrex> темболее он незареган ваще
<artus> зачем :) жду третий раз :D дальше улетит подсеть на сутки :D
<andrex> зайдет и говорить не сможет
<andrex> ))
<artus> а че, у нас сняли с канала анальное огорожение? :D
<andrex> я  снимал
<artus> я ж грил :D
<andrex> GoryashijTank_01, и?
<andrex> :D
<artus> @mode +b *!*@83.220.*
<artus> andrex, я угадал с маской?
<andrex> artus, нафиг
<artus> ну потом сниму ))
<andrex> мут жеш
<artus> пофиг :D злостное нарушение, все дела, особоупоротость, отсутствие мозга как класс. чего еще надо то)
<andrex> 83.220.23*
<artus> andrex, а в звездах я нигде не промахнулся? :D чеет давно не практиковался :D
<andrex> нет
<artus> @mode -b  *!*@83.220.*
<artus> @mode +b *!*@83.220.23*
<linxon> вот почему нельзя подпускать простых пользователей к терминалу...
<linxon> как не откроешь статью так пишут открой терминал и введи да се
<andrex> artus, а затычку снял потому что кое кому тут скучно стало же))
<artus> linxon, ну вопервых голову никто не отменял
<andrex> ну  потому что некоторые не могут норм зайти на канал ибо заходят раньше авторизации)
<linxon> такие теми интересны только энтузиастам
<linxon> вот в чем проблема
<artus> linxon, какие такие? )
<linxon> имею ввиду настройку через терминал
<artus> проблемы получить решение вопроса  нет. прям от слова совсем :) проблемы в настройке через терминал - нету. темболее когда дают полную выкладку.
<artus> да о чем гвоорить, мне когда нуна было кусок кода работающего под мои запросы - мне его тут набросали за 2 минуты :D
<artus> обиделся :D
<linxon> это если работает гик вроде тебя
<linxon> а простому пользователю, который смотрит на ПК как на инструмент
<artus> andrex, неспящиий, ты мне ман легкий набросай потом по командам для канала ))
<linxon> вот кнопочка - надо нажать, чтобы получить что-то
<linxon> самый быстрый способ
<artus> linxon, я пользователь который смотрит на пк как на инструмент, не более ))
<artus> я не собираю ядра, я не дрочу на рюшики, я один раз настраиваю стстему и ваааще забываю о том что у меня стоит
<linxon> в самый раз, когда время деньги
<artus> я не работаю с операционкой от слова вообще. я работяю с виртуалками, с атсками, с вебсерверами, впном
<linxon> потому линукс и взял верх в backend
<linxon> не говорю, что это плохо
<linxon> просто пример с анроида
<linxon> андроид*
<linxon> иконочки, кнопочки и все
<artus> и по большому счету мне похрену каакая у меня операционка. просто дебиан проще для настройки, лично для меня, и гш мне проще в качестве де для того чтоб сделать адекватный запуск браузера и вывод нужной инфы, фсеее
<linxon> юзерфрендли на высоте
<linxon> дружище, я говорю о простом пользователе.
<artus> точно так же как и дрочевао с вайном чтоб поиграть ... я за дуалбут. вайны - это изврат :D
<linxon> секретарше, например. в чулках и в юбке
<artus> linxon, секретарше вобще пофиг должно быть что у нее там крутитцо.
<artus> ее задача работать с почтой и интернетом, не более
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот как секретарша в авесоме почту будет запускать?
<linxon> правильно. вот я и говорю, что интерфейс сейчас имеет огромное преимущество
<artus> если она не в состоянии осилить новый почтовый клиент - в шею. ибо у каждого второго сертификат пользователя компа - а на деле - тупые олени которые в ступор впадают от левого шрифта даже в одной и той же софтине )
<linxon> пользователь, со своими знаниями, полез в консоль и натворил бед
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну давай уже не упарыватцо )))
<artus> linxon, какой пользователь чего натворил?
<linxon> минут 10-15 назад вы пытались ему настроить интернет
<artus> linxon, ты видать не понял :)
<linxon> незнаю, что имеено
<artus> linxon, человек зашел потролить. инет ему не нужен был от слова совсем :)
<linxon> а понятно
<artus> ибо от решения его проблемы от отмазывался и ныл чтоб ему сделали как было ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: так что для простого пользователя должна быть удобная кнопка что бы запустить его программу.
<linxon> мак свои спалил
<linxon> локалку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому сдался мак
<linxon> хз
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не вопрос, пусть платит, обученый мальчик прийдет и настроит за много денег )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего с ним делать? как минимум за 3 девайсами
<andrex> linxon, ты bssd не попутал с мак адресом))
<artus> andrex, ну он же ifconfig давал)
<linxon> hwaddr имею ввиду
<linxon> какой-то ифконфиг пастил сюда
<artus> кстати, а у него часом на обоих выхлопах не один мак? :D
<andrex> фз лень искать)
<linxon> спать надо идти :)
<artus> linxon, слабак :D
<linxon> с другой стороны на линукс ринут простачки, которые не смогут его поддерживать
<linxon> поколение отомрет и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: да это он же и тролил. а теперь в тихую посмеивается
<tagezi> Тест
<linxon> хотя.. может бизнес поддержит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: 2 полоски
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> ну и ладушки ))
<linxon> будут платить за разработку ПО.. но это уже не OpenSource, наверное
<linxon> но, если это назвать пожертвованием
<linxon> то, возможно и взлетит
<linxon> гы
<linxon> ладно, пока
<artus> linxon, уже же ринулись :D
<artus> linxon, нооо чем больше дурков - тем больше профита останетцо умным людям :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ринулись пилить на госзаказах
<tagezi> Скажите ему что сейчас почти весь опенсорс на этом иживет... на оплате фичей ))
<artus> tagezi, а ты цирк я начали тонким троллем, который прям жирнел до состояния лопнул пропустил :D
<tagezi> в европе провительство проплачивает разработку решений в которых оно заинтерислвано
<artus> фигасе, пистолет с манометром для накачки шин 90$ O_o
<artus> наркоманы же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напиши свой
<Sergey_IT> и чего разбухтелись - очередной неосилятор пришел всего-то
<artus> Sergey_IT, да если бы :)
<artus> и ваще, добрый вечер дядя сирожа :D
<Sergey_IT> все что вы ему говорили на форуме есть
<Sergey_IT> всех с наступающим, по- старому
<artus> Sergey_IT, ниосилятор который по заготовленной схеме меняет ip и помнит времена анальной огороженности канала - ой ли :D
<artus> Sergey_IT, и тебе прям всего самого самого и чтоб внуки радовали :) дети то само собой
<Sergey_IT> спасибо! И всем - того же!
<Sergey_IT> вот кто Модула 2 знает, как оно компилится?
<artus> Sergey_IT, с трудом? :D
<Sergey_IT> легко, но не знаю как, книжка есть, но 400стр. читать лень (
<artus> я не знаю :( ну вернее я могу найти по быстрому ответ, но он быдет нагуген, а тебе видать нужен кто-то имевший дело с ним :D
<Sergey_IT> ну расскажите кто-нибудь! Гугуль только книжку дал
<Sergey_IT> и все сразу скрылись ((
<artus> Sergey_IT, а там разве не как в паскале?
<artus> Sergey_IT, я прям ищуу ))
<Sergey_IT> не совсем
<artus> ну модульный паскаль с отдельно компилируемыми модулями, так?
<Sergey_IT> да
<artus> Sergey_IT, значит типа http://www.pascal.helpov.net/index/pascal_modules_programming ?
<Sergey_IT> есть описание, как компилить, но что то идет не так (в досбокс), попробую как-то в ДОС, но попозже
<Sergey_IT> а на паскале (дельфи) я много чего писал
<artus> дык там же дебагер вроде был построчный
<artus> я на паскале писал первый и последний раз лет так 14 тому, иии на этом как бе все :D
<artus> и каак же я сейчас жалею что забил :(
<Sergey_IT> в модуле2 никогда не писал, есть краткая инструкция на немецком, а все ли модули есть, не знаю (
<Sergey_IT> делфи хороший продукт раньше был, для индивидуального прога-строительства
<Sergey_IT> и сейчас иногда использую, для коллег чего написать
<artus> Sergey_IT, а тебе часом не это надо? http://progopedia.ru/editor/xds/
<artus> я проосто чутка деревянный в этих шаманствах :)
<Sergey_IT> у меня DOS 16 бит
<artus> https://www.excelsior-usa.com/xds.html вроде как из разряда жамкнул кнопшку - получил результат :D
<artus> Sergey_IT, да чтож у тебя там такое страшное живет то?  :D
<Sergey_IT> и старая modula2 (1987)
<artus> пряям интересно, ни железо не сменить, ни язык :) а чем железка управляет? вроде как уже давно ардуиноподобные микроконтроллеры стали пошустреее да поумнее )
<artus> ну я в плане что железка поддерживает такое )
<Sergey_IT> установка ионного травления, управляется через 4 rs232, встроенный контроллер самопальный
<artus> а по сути тупой таймер с релюхой ?
<Sergey_IT> поменять можно, но это сколько времени надо. А проблема - прога не работает с "новыми" ide hdd, а старый (40Мб) сыплется
<artus> а в виртуалку все это дало загнать не пробовал? ))) может проканает :)
<artus> хотя врятли.
<Sergey_IT> не работает и в досбоксе
<Sergey_IT> хотя этот винт в свою П 2дуо вставил - прога работает
<Sergey_IT> подозреваю, что в проге где-то прямой доступ к hdd используется
<artus> а вобще, старое поддерживать себе дороже :) мы вона для старых советских - чехословатских шаговых двигателей\серв постоянного тока свой контроллер сваяли. он теперь до 400 воль  100 ампер держит. умеет читать энкодер и на
<artus> выходе получаем проосто тотальный разгром любых китайсев и японцев :D при том что размеры этого движка в длинну см 35-40 и в поперечнике 25. и дури я фигею :D вобщем реанимация старого - прооще по новому все сделать :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, блин, еесли найду и вспомню - поостараюсь тебе дать инфу. ребята когдато делати контроллеры для поддержки на старых чпу системах. именно чтоб заменить старые винты на нынешние сд карты и вобще любые носители. там
<artus> оказываетцо есть свои нбансы в древнем железе
<artus> вплоть до того что отдельный контроллер под отдельную типа мега чпу станцию разробатывали с учетом погрешности питания на винте с системой. ибо на новом не стартовало а было зашито с учетом аппаратной ошибки винта :D
<artus> прям хардварная защита от копирования получилась. что-то вроде лишнего прерывания по питанию на тдельно взятой серии винчестеров которая была не заметна пользователю, но учитывалась в нюансах работы данной софтины :)
<jundev> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<jundev> cron не запускается
<jundev> он дергает initctl который ничего не делает
<artus> jundev, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765812
<jundev> зависимости поправило, но initctl так и не работает
<jundev> artus:
<kyshtynbai> re
<kyshtynbai> а вот лайв-сиди убунты из коропки должен видеть SAS диски?
<kyshtynbai> потому что не видит :(
<Sergey_IT> artus, в науке работать некому, у меня оборудования в комнате почти на 1млн. зеленых, у коллеги больше, не до переделки - задачи другие. А hdd уже на CF заменил, но не в этом случает (надо прогу подрихтовать)
<jundev> все-таки как заставить service запускать cron?
<Sergey_IT> из коробки крон всегда работал
<jundev> у меня armhf в чруте
<UNIm95> artus: Этот юзер на Успенского похож.
<UNIm95> Который ни единого разрыва
<artus> UNIm95, нее, каак я и говорил - троль вычурный :) ну хоть развлек :)
<UNIm95> artus: Тролль или нет но выхлоп команд был верным
<artus> ну на то он и тонкий а не толстый :D хотя в конце когда начал понимать что народу стало не интересно стал сливатцо :D
<artus> в плане изычканности игры :D
<artus> *с
<artus> хотя надо признать тактику выдерживал до последнего :D
<artus> ну или по жизни тупой как пробка :D хотя если как я уже говорил, помнит времена анальной огороженности канала от незареганых на фриноде - то думаю еще и на форуме должны появитцо слезные вопли о произволе :D
<artus> UNIm95, гансам по ушам надавал? :D
<UNIm95> artus:  Неа. Сегодня партер был. В узлы завязывал.
<artus> ну от перемены мест так сказать :) тоже годное дело :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-14
<tagezi> Утра всем
<andrex> тагезик
<andrex> ты такой треш вчера пропустил ;D
<tagezi> Потом в логах посмотрю
<tagezi> Нужно систему починить, а то досталт уже
<tagezi> Хотя, по большому счету, все эти трешаки приелись уже, примерно можно перескать все что человек наговорил
<nightw89> Доброе утро
<artus> утр
<UNIm95> +1
<nightw89> Танк вчера разобрался со своей "проблемой"?:) А то я не видел окончания беседы
<artus> разобрался, отправился в баню :D
<nightw89> ахах:) Да сам виноват. Как можно зайти на канал, попросить помощи и потом ее не принимать. Бред)
<nightw89> но это не только здесь. Я стал замечать, что люди, которые переходят на убунту с окошек не могут понять, что это всё-таки не окошки
<artus> nightw89, ну там уже откровенный троллинг пошел :) а потом обходы временного бана, вобщем ему совсем не интернет нужен был :)
<artus> @mode -b *!*@83.220.23*
<karabas> всем привет
<allaga> всем привет!
<karabas> привет
<allaga> очень маленьк
<karabas> Помогите победить кракозябры, бида у апача я так понимаю. вот что показывается http://5.8.208.161/phpmyadmin/
<nightw89> test
<ubuntuhelp> nightw89, Failed!
<nightw89> что-то ирка поломалась немного. Вроде восстановил
<andrex> karabas, причем тут апач)
<andrex> у тя браузер видать тупой)
<andrex> ибо умвр
<karabas> все,разобрался не было модуля
<karabas> проблема решилась путем: sudo apt-get -y install libapache2-mod-php7.0
<andrex> ясна понятна я проспал видать)
<jundev> как обращаться к устройству bluetooth по имени вместо mac адресса
<jundev> в bluez
<artus> арр, чет нифига стим не ставитцо :'(
<andrex> аррр чет нифига в 1 ном режиме без 2 монитора внешка не заводится)
<andrex> можно былоб гпу вырезать из проца чтоб не мешало
<artus> ммм?
<andrex> да ноут мучаю воткнул в него внешнюю карту и пытаюсь заставить ее работать на ноутбучном монике
<andrex> но пака она ток на внешнем и пашеть
<andrex> зараза
<artus> чет нифига не арбайтен стим на 64х битке :( он хад даже не инсталитцо
<artus> ну из реп так точно
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/frmrJV1.png :P
<UNIm95>  artus: Уверен?
<UNIm95> У мня все работает
<UNIm95> artus: У тебя открытые драйвера на видео и 16.04?
<artus> UNIm95, закрытые и debian stretch :)
<andrex> да у него не ставиться а не запускается
<artus> ну с оффсайта даже чет поставилость, но пока что крашитцо )
<andrex> дрова тут не причем ваще
<andrex> нууу там мульти либ нада ему
<UNIm95> artus: Попробуй так запустить: LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam
<andrex> всякие abi хрен пойми что)
<artus> вернее предиснталяция. курл 32х битный поставил ему, теперь строка 713: 27522 Аварийный останов         $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$STEAMEXEPATH" "$@"
<andrex> s3 чето там
<andrex> ооо
<andrex> нууу это ваще чет не понятное)
<andrex> оет переменные не определены?
<andrex> может
<artus> угуу, сплошное /home/artus/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: строка 154: VERSION_ID: не заданы границы переменной
<artus> а потом ошибка на точку входа и тд, и тп , аррр, ну на нафиг надо :D
<nightw89> просто игры не нужны:)
<nightw89> почему ирка убунты вечно авторизацию просит? Зарегистрировался же уже, identify раз в 4 часа примерно требуется делать.
<andrex> у убунты есть ирка?
<andrex> а фамилия как ее?
<nightw89> вы поняли, о чём я
<artus> nightw89, клиенты норм пользуй)
<nightw89> artus: weechat не норм?
<artus> ннафиг снес ошметки стима, втопку эти поделия :)
<artus> nightw89, ну я первый раз слышу чтоб вичат терял регу :)
<nightw89> artus: я тоже. Кое-что подшаманил, понаблюдаю
<artus> nightw89, мож чего с сетью? )
<artus> ну или чет не то накрутил )
<nightw89> artus: я в инет-провайдере сейчас на работе, вряд ли с сетью, мы бы тут все от звонков повесились если б что-то было)
<nightw89> artus: не знаю, посмотрим как оно будет себя вести в общем. Засейвил настройки, может забыл просто.
<artus> ну а че, пров с проблемами инета это ноорма :D
<nightw89> artus: да не каркай, сутки тут сидеть. Не дай боже, чтоб случилось что. Хочется поспать ночью:)
<artus> nightw89, аато ночью ку-то что-то делать будет :D
<nightw89> artus: хомячки не спят же
<nightw89> я на два фронта. Днём старший смены, ночью обычный оператор
<nightw89> по крайней мере сегодня. Придётся с ними пообщаться:)
<artus> нууу давай расказывай занятные байки из жизни сапорта :D
<linxon> ххех
<linxon> artus: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/0114/h_1484407989_6838554_8ad67c895c.jpg
<artus> :)
<stanislav> 0/
<nightw89> да тоже самое, что и в любом саппорте, что рассказывать. Роутеры под подолками:)
<artus> неужто так скучнооо :)
<nightw89> да конечно. :)
<UNIm95> nightw89: Юзаю Пиджин. Проблем нет
<nightw89> тест
<ubuntuhelp> nightw89, Понг понг понг...
<nightw89> UNIm95: я хочу отказаться от гуи, насколько это возможно, поэтому не вариант. Я понял, в чём ошибка. После перезапуска вичата он не может залогиниться, т.к. пароль неверный. Я где-то ошибся.
<UNIm95> nightw89: Есть консольная версия пиджина
<artus> зачем консольный пиджин если у него вичат :)
<UNIm95> artus: weechat только irc. Finch(консольный пиджин) многопротокольный
<UNIm95> nightw89: А зачем ты хочешь в консоль переехать?
<artus> UNIm95, нуууу к вичату есть плагины :) хош жабир, хош даже телеграм :) а финч пользовал, после centricq - каакой то он кривоуправляемый :)
<UNIm95> artus: Ок. Не знал.
<nightw89> UNIm95: я хочу по максимуму от мыши отказаться.
<UNIm95> nightw89: Зачем?
<artus> да и толку от многопротокольности если сейчас месенджеры расчитаны на видео-файло-звукопередачи :) а остальные поотмирали. хотя вроде до сих пор пользщуютцо аськой :)
<nightw89> UNIm95: потому что мне надоело на нее отвлекаться, очевидно же)
<UNIm95> nightw89: o_O Это как?
<UNIm95> nightw89: И зачем уходить в консоль если есть среды рабочего стола ratpoison, awesome и др?
<karabas> подскажите пож как устранить ошибку ? мне пишет кмс: Required - php-mysql - View php info() | MySQL PHP extensions required (or SQLite) мол надо расширение.ок ставлю apt-get install php-mysql но все тщетно,как победить ?
<nightw89> UNIm95: я ~8 лет в линуксе. Основательно так. И мне надоели гномы, кде, xfce и прочее, где без мыши никуда. Сейчас на виртуалке в генте настраиваю xmonad. Есть 2 программы, в которых придётся мышью делать что-то. Это The Dude и браузер.
<nightw89> Остальное-на клаве хочу иметь, а поскольку ноут не очень мощный-хочу консольные приложения использовать. Неудобства не испытываю. :)
<artus> karabas, ну всегда работало так alias lamp='aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin'
<artus> хваатало с головой :)
<UNIm95> karabas: а разве пакет для mysql не  php5-mysql
<UNIm95> ?
<karabas> php 7.0
<artus> UNIm95, ну оно вобще по идее должно все рекомендуемыми зависимостями подтягиватцо )
<UNIm95> artus: в ubuntu можно было просто в одну команду apt install lamp сделать
<nightw89> ууу, семерка.. Я 7 пхп с мариадб ставил в связке только
<artus> karabas, не суть )
<nightw89> через tasksel попробуй подтянуть
<UNIm95> karabas: что говорит тебе apt search php-mysql
<nightw89> он как-то глюченно работал, но работал. Через раз:)
<artus> UNIm95, аа она у меня никогда не работал ) да и там вроде через таскель надо было делать, и от версии к версии работало непонятно ) я алиас запилил и норм )
<karabas> вот ответ на команду php5-mysql Package php5-mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<karabas> аааааааа ррррррр. как победить то
<artus> а зачем тебе 5й если у тебя 7й? :D
<nightw89> lol:)
<karabas> ну сказали что мол подтянет зависимости по идее.
<karabas> -)
<karabas> вон выше написано
<artus> ну включи голову, поменяй цифру
<karabas> та менял..бестолку
<artus> karabas, так, даавай начнем с того - как ты ставил? :)
<artus> и что ты ставил)
<nightw89> http://askubuntu.com/questions/705880/how-to-install-php-7
<karabas>  php7.0-mysql Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done php7.0-mysql is already the newest version (7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nightw89> ремовишь 5 и вперед, я по этому гайду ставил когда то
<karabas> да именно так и ставил
<UNIm95> karabas: а что phpinfo делает?
<karabas> показывает инфу о модулях и др
<UNIm95> karabas: ORLY? А там наверно отсутствует раздел с модулями?
<nightw89> у меня стоит MySQLi
<nightw89> на федоре
<karabas> http://5.8.208.161/777/phpMemcachedAdmin/info.php вот вывод пхпинфо
<linxon> в php 7 нет mysql расширения
<linxon> его заменили mysqli
<linxon> обнови цээмэску свою
<karabas> но кмс требует его
<nightw89> вот о чем и речь
<karabas> так актуальная версия
<linxon> твоя цмс уязвима
<nightw89> значит не надо php7
<linxon> хочешь, чтобы тебя взломали?
<artus> karabas, автобан норм фильм?
<artus> :D
<karabas> чо за шутки
<linxon> ^^
<karabas> какой бан
<karabas> парни вы чего
<artus> ну фиг нает, фильм автобан, который ты скачикал 2го числа , стоит смотреть?
<nightw89> lol))
<artus> бан то тут причем :)
<linxon> камедия какая-то, наверное
<linxon> гы
<nightw89> а вы говорили скучно у вас
<artus> германоанглицкий боевик, не, жесть
<linxon> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/W95RDrQDhm0/maxresdefault.jpg
<artus> дык нет никаких охот, ты чего )
<nightw89> как же меня эта плазма задрала. То она зависнет намертво, то трей не показывает, то не прорисовывает часть всплывающего окна. Что с ней не так то
<artus> аххахааа, это же плааазмааааа
<nightw89> а вы еще спрашиваете, почему я хочу консольные приложения юзать. Потому вот, что я 3 недели плазмой пользуюсь и ну его, такое счастье
<UNIm95> ОНА НЕ ПАДАЕТ. ЭТО ЖЕ ПЛАЗМА"
<nightw89> да да)
<artus> она перманентно лежачая :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лампу поменяй. если подсветка хромает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя может и инвертер
<artus> о, вон хоть джони шерлока качал. ито адекватнее :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, 3,5 гига мне многа. буду ждать 1,4
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, 1.37Гб не ты разве тянул? у тебя динамика чтоль? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конеш динамика
<artus> знать у соседа поспрошай :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты решил я у тебя шерлока беру
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, на руторе 2х гиговые годные версии вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: уже выложили s4e3 в озвучке первого
<artus> ооо, надо посмотреть
<nightw89> народу не понравился шерлок
<artus> nightw89, нуу первая была отстой, вторая - реабилитировала :)
<artus> третья - сейчас посмотрю )
<nightw89> третья хуже первой говорят
<nightw89> впрочем посмотри. Я ни одной не смотрел
<karabas> решил проблему с php-msql
<karabas> накатил версию 5.6 добавил библиотеку выполнил апдейт
<karabas> вуаля,есть либа и пхп 7 версии
<artus> karabas, маладца :)
<karabas> эх. чо я раньше до этого не додумался.как говорят самое простое решение - самое верное
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/13137571 хмммм
<artus> ксиаати, ремиксОС щупал кто-то ? оно вообще живое ?
<Sergey_IT> artus, а зачем оно нужно? Разве что цены сбивать на дорогую технику
<artus> Sergey_IT, нуууу, если б еще гига 2 накинуть памяти - то серфилка в нете и писалка текстов просто замечательная, при наличии батарейки пожирнее :)
<artus> блин, хочу нот который часов 12 будет держать батарейку при активном юзании
<Sergey_IT> ну да, только это мало кому надо - всем подвай всё
<artus> да все мне нафиг не надо :D в игры не играю :)
<artus> баатарейку пожирнее, экранку чтоб не сильно говеная, и памяти 4 гига за глаза будет
<artus> и весу кг полтора максимум )
<Sergey_IT> так нетбук же, ведь 16 гб диска мало
<artus> да заглаза , мне чего, фильмотеку на нем хранить чтоль
<nightw89> а что у тебя на 16Гб крутится?
<artus> я вон за лет 5 терабайт инфы набрать не могу, если прибить по 15му разу сделаные бекапы и нафиг уже ненужные виртуалки - отсилы пару сотен гигов инфы будет которая нужна
<nightw89> у меня только музыки на терабайт)
<artus> nightw89, а толку?
<nightw89> слушать же
<artus> прям вот ты все это в ротацию беспрерывно запускаешь? ))
<Sergey_IT> у меня и 50 гиг не наберется
<nightw89> ну типа того. Я дискографиями слушаю. За день 1-2 дискографии
<artus> ну да, я тоже когда двушку воткнул начала прям дискографиями качать, первую неделю :D а потом снес нафиг все :D
<nightw89> ну вот, а я с 2004 года коллекцию собираю всякого разного
<artus> у меня аудиокниг больше чем всего остального :D
<artus> nightw89, а смысл ее собирать если все в онлайне можно держать :)
<nightw89> нет, книги предпочитаю читать
<nightw89> в онлайне ты не послушаешь во flac
<nightw89>  и не надо говорить, что во флаке нет прикола. Он есть, даже если сравнивать Sunn0)) в мп3 и флаке разница есть.
<artus> nightw89, у меня нет того комплекта который раскроет флак, а упарыватцо на плеер за 200$  и уши за сотню - да пусть меня в зеленый цвет покрасят :D
<nightw89> у тебя не вкусные фломастеры, artus. Но это не значит, что я не прав:)
<artus> ну могу раз в пятилетку стянуть понастальгировать чего нить, само собой во флаке, но послушав не заморачивась прибиваю :D ибо скачать один фиг проще чем искать по залежам :D
<artus> nightw89, я не спорю, каждый упарываетцо как он хочет :) кто-то провода прогревает белым шумом, я вот от музыки не фанатею :) по мне - книжку в годной озвучке интерестную - вот красота :) а читать глазами - нуууу столько глазами
<artus> не перечитать :D
<Sergey_IT> лучше в консерваторию сходить, послушать
<artus> Sergey_IT, это там где консервы делают? :D
<nightw89> Sergey_IT: с удовольствием. Дорого, правда. Но да, сложно поспорить. Правда вот в консерватории далеко не всё, что я слушаю, играют)
<artus> nightw89, ну там даже иногда и дезняк могут изобразить :D
<nightw89> artus: я больше по EBM и готике, хотя в общем то я меломан. Кроме русской попсы почти всё могу слушать.
<nightw89> ну и классику я люблю, конечно. Из Питера всё же:)
<artus> ее по моему вообще только избраннные могут слушать :D
<artus> о, силя из питера, душевный человек :D
<Sergey_IT> слушать все могут - слышать не все
<artus> Sergey_IT, былобы что там слышать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: пинябук взлетит только если ребяты из #linux-sunxi допилят хардварное ускорение. а пока там глухо как и года 3 назад
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, уугуу, я же говорю, нет в жизни счастья. а таак было бы при таком ценнике вросто безальтернативное решение :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока все вот так https://linux-sunxi.org/Linux_mainlining_effort
<artus> чет все цветасто и непонятно :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://linux-sunxi.org/Mali400
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще хуже чем с ведром
<nightw89> а что это вообще такое?
<nightw89> новый линукс какой-то?
<nightw89> для АРМных процев что-то, понятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конкретно аллвинеровских  камней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я поглядываю одним глазом потому что имею кубиборд2 и планшет на а13
<nightw89> а у меня веселая ночь намечается. На второй раздел диска хочу запилить генту, а то там винда гниёт 4 года, все равно не пользуюсь
<artus> nightw89, не расслабляйся, еще сетка не падала :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а просто поспать не?
<nightw89> artus: а у меня она никогда не падает, у меня мозг есть:)
<nightw89> JohnDoe_71Rus: я на работе. Завтра высплюсь днем
<artus> nightw89, ну моск не спасет от накрывшегося магистрального :D
<nightw89> artus: да чтоб тебя!
<artus> взбодрился? :D
<nightw89> угу, позвонил хомяк
<artus> nightw89, кстати, каак вы боритесь с флудерастами в сети?  обошлось? ))
<nightw89> в каком смысле? поподробнее
<artus> да давеча пинал прова на предмет безобразничающих , kernel: DROP IN=vlan1 OUT= MACSRC=78:54:2e:e1:8d:86 MACDST=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff MACPROTO=0800 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=560 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=540
<artus> и подобный флуд валивший роутер
<artus> когда он уже начал мне в логи kernel: nf_conntrack: table full, dropping packet. кричать - пришлось пинать прова :)
<nightw89> а. ну тут вопрос какого рода флуд
<nightw89> мультикаст, бродкаст, юникаст
<nightw89> надо по ситуации смотреть. мультик и брод убирается довольно легко
<nightw89> с юникастом есть некоторая борода с длинками, но тоже можно разобраться, но универсального ответа нет
<artus> ну я хз, запрос по сути широковещательный, причем внутрисетевой, в пике до 8 мегабит доходил
<nightw89> пока это не затрагивает наше оборудование-нам всё равно, но чаще всего это влияет на группу пользователей и как-то это фиксить стараемся.
<nightw89> conf traf_control 1-24 broad enable multi enable uni disable action drop thresold 64
<artus> ну вам то пофигу, это ясно :) но вот таких вредителей в сети наказываете? или все сводитцо к - проверте на вирусы комп ?
<nightw89> это на свитче то что я кинул, но надо смотреть где аплинк
<nightw89> а как мы накажем? по закону мы даже доступ ограничить то не можем
<artus> nightw89, ну подожди, у вас же в договоре есть пунк о том что вредительство и безобразничание - наказуемо ?
<nightw89> если на кучу народа влияет и не слушает наши атата, то придумываем обходные пути какие-то, если стандартные не помогают
<artus> вроде как стандартный пунк то
<nightw89> а я хз, я ТП, я договор не читал
<nightw89> :)
<nightw89> мне вообще плевать кто и что делает, лишь бы оно работало. Если не работает-разруливаю между отделами или своими силами.
<artus> кароче можно дудосить соседей и ничего на это не будет :D
<nightw89> будет, потому что это влияет на других хомяков. Но скорее всего изолируют остальных от тебя)
<nightw89> а вообще как ты до соседей собрался стучаться? бродкастом только если
<nightw89> при адекватном трафсегменте не достучишься до соседа
<artus> ну застрать то соседние роутеры можно :D и вероятность того что найдетцо кто-то кто на недефолтной прошивке оного логи курит - столь мала :) а так да, достучатцо фиг достучишся
<nightw89> ну если ты начнешь настройки раздавать-вычислить можно. Если будешь флудить-тоже. На крайняк порты по очереди гасить
<Sergey_IT> nightw89: а ты где работаешь?
<nightw89> Sergey_IT: интернет-провайдер
<nightw89> отдел техподдержки
<Sergey_IT> скучно?
<nightw89> в каком смысле?
<Sergey_IT> не спбинфинити?
<nightw89> нет
<Sergey_IT> ну тогда ругать не буду )
<nightw89> я такого даже не знаю:)
<artus> Sergey_IT, чегооо это сразу не будешь? дааавай отругаем его :D
<Sergey_IT> http://spbinfinity.ru/
<nightw89> о боже мой
<nightw89> им там сайт не надо случаем? а то я умею кое-что
<nightw89> кошмар какой
<Sergey_IT> так вроде не на что жаловаться
<Sergey_IT> сайт-кошмар, но я там не бываю )
<Sergey_IT> интнрнет есть - и хорошо
<nightw89> такое чувство, что я в 2000 год попал
<nightw89> сейчас так не делают сайты:) жесть
<artus> оо, привет из нулевых :D
<artus> но с рестайлингом, скругляшечки :D
<artus> но тебя бдя цп конечно жесть :D
<artus> *для \ wp
<artus> **тема
<nightw89> сейчас все на бутстрапе делают кастомизированные
<nightw89> я еще рисовать руками в фотошопе могу, так что если вдруг им там надо дизигн+сайт тысяч за 70 готов
<Sergey_IT> я уже показывал как сейчас делают - http://igora.biz/kurort/webcams
<artus> норм
<Sergey_IT> ага, на буке 1024*600 (
<artus> ну оно же вроде резиновое, почти
<artus> а лишние элементы вырезаютцо ublock origin ЖВ
<nightw89> параллакс вроде есть, а вроде его нет
<nightw89> так себе, честно говоря. Сейчас модно лендинги или в этом же ключе основные сайты
<nightw89> нет, это определенно лучше спбинфинити, конечно
<nightw89> но хочется параллакс и плавности
<nightw89> мы в 2017 такие зажравшиеся :D
<artus> ну модно оно тоже на любителя :D
<Sergey_IT> так мне инфа нужна а не плюшки всякие, это же не главная страница
<artus> меня например бесят верстки на одну страницу с скролом на пол часа :D
<nightw89> это лендинг
<nightw89> это круто, удобно и нужно.
<nightw89> если вменяемая навигация-проблем не будет
<artus> nightw89, только на планшетах, чтоб можно было мальсами елозить
<artus> нууу или для чегото аля 1-3 страницы текста и пары фот.
<artus> но когда в таком формате начинают чуть ли не каталоги весртать, потому что моооднооо - это уже маразм)
<nightw89> так больше и не надо. Телефон, инфа о компании, что предоставляют и всё
<nightw89> интересно-позвонят сами. Нет-не позвонят
<nightw89> сила в минимализме
<artus> nightw89, бред с позвонят
<nightw89> сейчас, хомячка отпущу и продолжим. Я объясню
<artus> я например хочу видеть инфу, и адекватную форму связи через почту. и меня не интересует - перезвоните чтоб узнать цену... я не хочу звонить и узнавать, я хочу видеть и делать заказ. и максимум услышать по телефону подтверждение
<artus> оного.
<artus> мне не интересно выслушивать мнение менеджеров, их пожелания хорошего дня и попыток выслушать весь тот ворох вопросов которые я быстрее сформулирую в письме :)
<Sergey_IT> +100500
<artus> ато взяли моду выложить каталоги и везде натыкать плашек - для того чтоб узнать позвоните и мы вам скажем - сразу лесом идут :)
<nightw89> artus: согласен тут с тобой, но многие с мобилки смотрят сайт и быстро его пролистав натыкаются на номер телефона (кликабельный!) и кликают по нему и звонят. И задают вопросы. Тебе проще написать, мне проще написать, но многим
<nightw89> проще позвонить.
<artus> nightw89, да никому не проще позвонить, воот никому :D
<nightw89> поверь, звонят 95% людей, а пишут только 5. Я тебе отвечаю, так в очень многих компаниях.
<artus> потому что в 95% нет адекватной формы обратной связи через буквы :)
<nightw89> есть форма. Возьми нуу... сейчас кину
<nightw89> http://xn--80aulcp5a5c.xn--p1acf/
<artus> да блин даже онлайн чатика с сапортом прова не у каждого 10го найдеш :)
<nightw89> конечно. Потому что зачем? Все в ВК ушли,у всех группы есть, хочешь в саппорт попасть-звони
<nightw89> письма единицы пишут
<nightw89> сайт я тебе кинул, мой знакомый делал, им вообще мало кто пишет, за этими шариками. Им звонят. Постоянно звонят
<artus> nightw89, ммм, и зачем туда звонить? все жамкаетцо, оформляетцо в один клик, даже коментарии есть, вобще красота
<nightw89> звонят, чтобы узнать что, когда, как, сколько стоит
<nightw89> люди ленивые:)
<nightw89> никто не будет читать даже 2-3 предложения, если проще позвонить и спросить.
<nightw89> с никто погорячился, но опять же-основная масса звонит
<artus> нуу как по мне те кто покупают шарики - им лишь бы поговорить :D
<artus> nightw89, и чем закончитцо попытка позвонить в каллцентр магазина торгующего промоборудованием? если это не мааленький магазинчик где телефон директора или кого то профильного? грузить девочку на предмет дюймовок, нагрузок,
<artus> комплектух? или проще изложить хотелку в письме ?
<artus> да и шарики скорее покупают по принципу - ало, а у вааас есть воот такое эдакое, нам надо 100500 штук, чтоб летали и через час привезли
<nightw89> да ты пойми что не все любят/умеют/могут писать
<artus> nightw89, ууу, у них мущыкальный футер, прикоольноо
<nightw89> говорят то не все нормально, мысли выражают, не то что писать
<artus> nightw89, ну процент любящих говорить в общем а не в конкретной нише развлечений всяко меньше :) ноо их ущемляют говносайты без нормальной формы обратной связи и заманухами а позвони и мы расскажем :)
<artus> ну опять же, кому как :)
<artus> nightw89, блин, не могу от этой пианины оторватцо :D
<Sergey_IT> вот по телефону никогда ничего не покупал, если на сайте полной инфы нет и оформления письменной заявки нет - идут лесом
<artus> Sergey_IT, дада :) не хотят - пусть сидят в 90х :)
<nightw89> развлекайся, artus, пианиной
<artus> все, наигрался  )
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже пианина есть, а играть не умею (
<artus> Sergey_IT, а там все просто, нужно пальцами по клавишам попадать и педали жать :D
<stanislav> привет!
<artus> о, оно проснулось :D
<stanislav> как скрипт запустить? ==> https://ptpb.pw/EjWA
<stanislav> чет не пойму
<artus> chmode +x zzz.sh && ./zzz.sh
<stanislav> да
<stanislav> но не работает
<artus> что именно не работает?
<stanislav> не запускает, а может делает, не то что я ожидал
<stanislav> detect the fallback typeface used for a given glyph
<artus> разницу ощущаешь? )))
<artus> между не запускает и не то :D
<stanislav> канешн
<stanislav> предыстория, если вы не спешите)?
<artus> да куда спешить то )
<stanislav> обновился фонтконфиг
<stanislav> теперь терминус не показывает кирилицей
<stanislav> списался с англичанами
<artus> терминус же уныл, нет получше шрифта чтоль? :)
<stanislav> дали скрипт
<stanislav> artus:~> терминус как раз, что надо)
<stanislav> привык к нему
<stanislav> скрипт должен определить глиф
<stanislav> он не пишет ничего
<artus> ну может не находит ничего? :)
<stanislav> может
<Sergey_IT> тест напиши
<artus> stanislav, а не пробовал англичанам вкатить притензию о том что нифига не работает и скрипт тоже? :D
<stanislav> ./ftdetect "Terminus" лждожлдофывало джлфывоаждлфыао ждлфыоавжф даожылдф
<stanislav> так похоже надо было)
<artus> думаешь? :D
<stanislav> artus:~> https://asciinema.org/a/8bbpg6rsdhn602k1a7ebrtpmq
<stanislav> запускал так
<stanislav> надо было так ==> https://asciinema.org/a/br5f8ow6v57d9xuzrpf0gommn
<artus> какие извращения
<stanislav> да
<stanislav> и толку ноль
<artus> а какой должен быть? :)
<stanislav> не знаю
<artus> ну пересобери себе терминус, он же конпиляетцо ?
<stanislav> поставил пока Source Code Pro
<stanislav> все битмапные так же отображаются
<artus> ну я то подавно не вкурсе :) а если учесть что никогда не считал его чем то адекватным :)
<stanislav> artus:~> какой у тебя в консоли?
<artus> либератион вроде
<artus> Liberation Mono
<stanislav> ясн
<nightw89> а, у тебя выключен приват же
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-15
<artus> утр
<andrex> тр
<andrex> хммм интересно девки пляшут у мну часы в косоли идут с одним веременим а на панели с другим)
<artus> это все плазма :D
<andrex> да
<artus> даже в мелочах но подгадит:)
<artus> воот до чего же тупые в плане логики фильмы про зомбиапокалипсис. когда стада вояк с тяжелым вооружением от мяса отбитцо не могут. не феерично же до ржаки
<andrex> зато смешно
<artus> угу, когда при наличии берет 50 калибра, являющихся аналогом дшк, пуляют по одиночным целям из пекалей (по другому не назвать) вместо того тоб 2мя цинками скосить нафиг все стадо - конечно смешно :) но тогда бы и фильма небыло,
<artus> да :)
<andrex> в  любых фильмах если не такие затупы то небыло бы фильма))
<artus> andrex, любой фильм про зомби можно закончить в первые же 10 минут тотальной зачисткой напалмом :D
<andrex> или тотальным зозомбированием))
<artus> ну тотально зазомбирование уже в рядах сценаристов :)
<andrex> ну тотальное озомбирование можно увидеть посмотрев в окно)
<andrex> какой тебе список коммандо надо было?
<andrex> они же все на сайте фриноды есть или в /cs ns os alis help
<artus> бубубу
<oles> народ что за беда в xfce терминалом, запускаю 15.04 в вируталке открываю терминал и через некоторое время(не сразу) при вставке текста в командную строку через контрл+в вместе с оригинальным текстом попадают еще какието левые символы в начале и конце строки
<oles> я даже не знаю как нагуглить решение или хотябы баг
<artus> в другом терминале такая же вакханалия?
<artus> не в штатном
<UNIm95> oles: Кусок буфера их ОС?
<oles> artus, нет в консоле вроде такого нет
<artus> oles, я в плане... у тебя же гномотерминал ? попробуй терминатор поставить и посмотреть будет ли в него сыпатцо
<jundev> утилита head и tail странно себя ведут
<jundev> она выводят N строк из ввода, а в debian jessie выводило N строк в вывод
<jundev> то есть, если я указываю выводить 10 строк, то утилита выводит мне больше 10 строк на экран
<artus> не понял
<artus> эмм, вроде норм ведет себя
<jundev> у меня экран
<jundev> у меня экран 53x28, пытаюсь вывести 10 строк, но мне выводит 60
<oles> artus, да там та же фигня и тоже не сразу проявляется
<oles> artus, 0~/mnt/AOSP/src/android-4.1.1_r6/external/qemu/target-arm1~
<jundev> вот к примеру 'head -n 10 /var/log/messages' забивает мне весь экран
<jundev> она 10 строк из файла выводит
<artus> jundev, знать совсем сломалось что-то ((
<artus> да я понимаю как работает хед )
<jundev> а в дебиане было 10 строк в станд. вывод
<artus> ну у меня и выводит первые 10
<jundev> а что такого могло сломаться? less работает как надо
<jundev> artus: я понял, но выводит первые 10 строк ИЗ ФАЙЛА
<artus> jundev, нуу фантазия у меня только на стрейс срабатывает
<jundev> а в дебиане было 10 СТРОК В ВЫВОД
<artus> jundev, https://hastebin.com/ucaqibamew.coffeescript
<jundev> ясно, думаю на это забить можно
<artus> и строки в вывод я так и не пойму что имеетцо в виду :)
<artus> -n всегда брал определенное количество строк из читаемого файла
<artus> будь то пробелы, коменты или же другое :)
<jundev> странно, дебиан по чему-то всегда выводил 10 строк в вывод
<artus> jundev, -n The first number lines of each input file is copied to standard output. The number option-argument must be a positive decimal integer.   Первое число строк каждого входного файла копируется на стандартный вывод.
<artus> чтот ты не то недопонял :)
<jundev> ну да))
<artus> ну вот :)
<jundev> может я выводил только узкие строки
<artus> скорее всего :)
<artus> jundev, есть еще -s Skip skip characters or lines from each file before copying.
<artus>  что скорее всего могло давать разбежность в выводе :)
<oles> artus, так есть идеи что это может быть?
<artus> oles, неа :(
<oles> artus, а хотяб как такое гуглить лучше?
<oles> я чето ваще без идей
<artus> а в логи ничего не падает?
<UNIm95> oles: Покажи еще парочку примеров строк с кривым выводом
<oles> UNIm95, они все одинаково меняеются - к началю добавляется "0~", к концу "1~"
<UNIm95> oles С тебя квас
<UNIm95> oles http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196098/copy-paste-in-xfce4-terminal-adds-0-and-1
<oles> UNIm95, спасибо большое))
<valsinats> 0/
<valsinats> привет, сообщество!
<Sergey_IT> о
<nightw89> тест
<ubuntuhelp> nightw89, Fail!
<nightw89> test
<ubuntuhelp> nightw89, Fail!
<nightw89> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> чего бота мучаешь?
<valsinats> что б даром хлеб не ел)
<nightw89> test
<ubuntuhelp> nightw89, Есть контакт.
<nightw89> ура
<Sergey_IT> ты шуток бота не понимаешь? )
<nightw89> понимаю. Я просто с генты зашел сейчас наконец-то
<nightw89> и проверяю, как оно тут работает. Шрифт отвратительный в консоли русский, попозже займусь
<valsinats> nightw89: тут ось на входе проверяют, штоле? ))
<nightw89> valsinats: нет, просто тут иксы и всё, я заново настраиваю систему
<nightw89> exit
<artus> valsinats, конечно, еще и по базам интерпола прогоняют :D
<valsinats> омг
<linxon> неденю не продержится
<linxon> безиксов
<artus> http://www.linux.unn.ru/debian/node/17 хм, оказываетцо чего есть
<valsinats> потом еще и утилиту учи)
<artus> зачем ее учить? ))
<artus> главное запомнить ее название :D
<valsinats> ну, привыкать тогда
<artus> зачем :) алиасы набросать и можно забыть :D
<valsinats> нет
<valsinats> что там?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-08
<aleksei`> утра всем
<diogenes_> ytra
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кому-то завтра арбайтен
<aleksei`> а кто-то уже со 2-го числа арбайтен
<[koshka]> Мяф
<diogenes_> haha
<diogenes_> myaf
<[koshka]> tagezi: мяууу
<[koshka]> Куда все подевались то?(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> холидей жи
<[koshka]> Ну блин, так то уже 8 число
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а все равно холидей
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет :)
<[koshka]> Оо! Вот хоть tagezi есть :3
<tagezi> да, но я сейчас ухожу :)
<diskin> ого, и правд уже 8е..
<[koshka]> tagezi: с праздничками со всеми!)
<tagezi> да.. неделя ничего не делания
<tagezi> спасибо, и в тебя тем же тапком :)
<[koshka]> Везет вам) а кто-то работал )
<[koshka]> Скай вообще хоть где-то появляется?
<tagezi> я его уже лет эдак..
<tagezi> 6 не видел
<[koshka]> Куда делся то
<[koshka]> И дядьки Артуса нет:(
<tagezi> да ктобы его знал
<tagezi> артус иногда бывает :)
<tagezi> перед празниками был
<[koshka]> Загулял поди!
<tagezi> да он вечно, то гуляет, о топоры точит :)
<[koshka]> Ну, ничего не меняется у него :)))
<[koshka]> А где anderx?
<[koshka]> Тоже загулял?)
<tagezi> наверное
<tagezi> он был недавно, вроде
<[koshka]> Чет всех пропустила я :(
<tagezi> ну, судьба у тебя такая :)
<[koshka]> Походу да )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<diogenes_> ky
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-09
<aleksei`> утра
<moogle1> Что делать, как быть? Flash перестал в Chromium работать. По всякому ставил его, все равно не работает.
<diskin> а там же свой flash
<diskin> а, в Chromium..
<moogle1>  libpepflashplayer.so последней версии лежит в /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/ и чето нефига. Версия 63.0.3239.84 (Официальная сборка), Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64 бит)
<diogenes_> через синаптик попробуй flashplugin-installer
<moogle1> Пробовал, не помогает.
<diogenes_> удали $HOME/.config/chromium
<diskin> moogle1, ставил как тут написано? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/chromium
<moogle1> Да. Вот я написал chrome://flash и он говорит, что Флеш стоит.
<diskin> ага, а где не работает?
<moogle1> Сейчас покажу.
<moogle1> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/18/0109/h_1515520723_2788392_80e5b63312.png - Chromium
<moogle1> В Opera тоже не работает. А вот в Яндекс.Браузере работает - http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/18/0109/h_1515520876_6094381_3f253d8527.png
<diskin> у меня вообще этот сайт не грузится
<moogle1> Правильно, потому что в Яндекс.Браузере другая версия вообще отображается.
<moogle1> А блин, Семен Семеныч.
<moogle1> Чето не пойму, он стоит, но не работает.
<diskin> а яндекс браузер на основе хрома же?
<moogle1> Да.
<diskin> наверно на этом сайте криво сделано определение наличия версии флэша
<diskin> http://www.ektoplazm.com/wp-content/plugins/audio-player/assets/audio-player.js?ver=2.0.4.6
<diskin> вот тут
<moogle1> На официальном сайте он определяется, но не работает.
<diskin> у меня в хроме (не в хромиуме) на ektoplazm.com не работает тоже (не определяется)
<diskin> в firefox работает
<moogle1> В Firefox по моему вообще не Pepper был.
<diskin> да
<moogle1> Попробуй тут посмотреть
<moogle1> https://fotki.yandex.ru/upload/
<diskin> тут все работает
<moogle1> А у тебя какая версия Flash?
<moogle1> В Chromium
<diskin> там нету его. ) я в хроме проверял фотки.
<moogle1> Ну в Хроме - chrome://flash
<diskin> поставил в хромиум: Flash plugin	28.0.0.137 /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so
<moogle1> А у меня чето из  /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libpepflashplayer.so
<diskin> я сделал две команды, как написано
<diskin> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<diskin> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<diskin> и перезапустил хромиум
<moogle1> Странно это.
<moogle1> Может ему старую версию положить.
<moogle1> Со старым работало, только ругалось, что старое.
<moogle1> Google Chrome 63.0.3239.132 ()
<moogle1> ОС Linux
<moogle1> Flash plugin24.0.0.189 internal-not-yet-present
<moogle1> Тоже не работает в Chrome.
<moogle1> Может быть это как-то связано с аппаратным ускорением, думаю.
<diskin> не работает или не детектится?
<moogle1> Не работает.
<moogle1> Драйвера какие-то вчера пришли.
<diskin> т.е. не пишет "установите плагин", а рисует плеер и не работает?
<diskin> у меня в хроме и хромиуме пишет "установите плагин" в рамке, где должен быть плеер
<moogle1> Все тоже самое, что и в Хромиуме короче. На Яндекс.Фотках я проверяю.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-10
<Neo4> :)
<Sveta> явился, не запылился :)
<aleksei`> утра
<diogenes_> утра
<moogle1> Ололо. Я вчера спрашивал, что Flash Player в Chromium не работает. Короче, помогло удалить с пургом и заново поставить.
<moogle1> В смысле Chromium удалить.
<moogle1> А то уж я испугался, что придется систему переустанавливать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда тоже помогает. удалить и поставить заново систему
<SergeyIT> и компутер поменять..
<diskin> moogle1, и что, он заработал в хромиуме на том сайте?
<moogle1> Нет, но в других местах заработал.
<diskin> понятно
<diskin> на том сайте неправильный (устаревший, видимо) скрипт обнаружения флэша
<moogle1> Яндекс.Браузер самый стабильный.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=47884
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-12
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-13
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=47895
<Sergey_IT> с наступающим Новым годом!
<diogenes_> Sergey_IT, китайским?
<Sergey_IT> старым, нашим
<Sergey_IT> китайский 16 февраля, вроде
<diogenes_> возможно
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-07
<xubuntu88d> Привет, такая проблема после неудачной попытки обновления такая надпись /dev/sda5: clean, 280382/1525920 files, 2075011/6103296
<diskin> xubuntu88d, привет, надпись нормальная вроде
<xubuntu88d> Но система не стартует. То есть после этой надписи ничего не происходит. Сразу говорю я полный нуб
<xubuntu88d> Могу зайти только в tty
<diskin> залогиниться можешь т.е.?
<xubuntu88d> Да
<diskin> а что за обновление было и почему неудачное?
<xubuntu88d> Я по глупости с xubuntu 16.04 попробовал обновиться до 18.04
<diskin> вроде это нормально должно было сработать
<xubuntu88d> Совсем никак без переустановки всей системы???
<diskin> xubuntu88d, сорри, отвлекся. так а в терминале что видно? и как слетело обновление?
<diskin> что показывает команда mount?
<xubuntu88d> Как не знаю. На ночь обнову поставил с утра такая проблема. А что конкретно нужно в команде mount смотреть?
<diskin> свет выключался может? вроде само не перегружается даже.
<diskin> смотреть, смонтировался ли раздел /dev/sda5, это же наверно твой root, в котором все?
<xubuntu88d> Да смонтированый sda5 это корень
<diskin> а надпись та про /dev/sda5: clean, 280382/1525920 files, 2075011/6103296 где? на той консоли, где должен быть xfce?
<xubuntu88d> Да
<diskin> xubuntu88d, ну набери startx в консоли. ты же юзером заходишь, не рутом?
<xubuntu88d> Giving up
<diskin> драйвер видеокарты слетел наверно
<xubuntu88d> Unable to connect X server: connection refused
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031948/cant-start-ubuntu-desktop-after-upgrade-to-18-04
<diskin> погляди, есть в /var/log/Xorg.0.log что-нить? кинь его в paste
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<xubuntu88d> Как посмотреть?
<diskin> ls -la /var/log/Xorg*
<diskin> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xubuntu88d> Ок как это все закинуть на пасту? (Я с мобильного пишу)
<diskin> ааа. а сеть есть на компе?
<xubuntu88d> Да
<diskin> sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<diskin> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wgetpaste
<diskin> как-то так
<diskin> sudo apt install pastebinit
<diskin> что-то я перепутал насчет wgetpaste :(
<diskin> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<xubuntu88d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mrvPc9bb35/
<Aristo> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz (1,29GHz) • Memory: Physical: 5,6 GiB Total (3,8 GiB Free) Swap: 11,8 GiB Total (11,8 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 5h 1m 7s
<Aristo> ошибает
<Aristo> пардон
<diskin> xubuntu88d, сделай еще lspci | pastebinit
<xubuntu88d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pySHMh56Bg/
<diskin> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<diskin> а драйвер не грузится. так почему слетел апдейт ты не знаешь? ну попробуй его заново запустить: sudo do-release-upgrade
<diskin> еще вариант: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<diskin> но лучше первое
<xubuntu88d> По первому варианту не хочет обновляться
<xubuntu88d> По второму тоже не может...
<diskin> а подробнее?
<xubuntu88d> Пакеты, имеющие ннудовлетворенные зависимости: xserver-xorg-video-intel: зависит xorg-video-abi-20 но он не может быть установлен
<xubuntu88d> Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/958319/cant-install-xserver-xorg-video-intel
<xubuntu88d> Не найден кандидат на установку
<diskin> это после какой команды?
<xubuntu88d> Sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04
<xubuntu88d> Или я что-то не так понял?
<diskin> ну это был ответ, да, а там в комментариях еще две команды было
<diskin> sudo apt install -f
<diskin> sudo apt update
<diskin> или
<diskin> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<diskin> кстати, что показывает uname -rv ?
<diskin> xubuntu88d ^^^
<xubuntu88d> 4.15.0-43-generic #46~16.04.1-Ubuntu smp
<xubuntu88d> Dpkg ничего не происходит
<diskin> ядро новое, от 18.04
<xubuntu88d> install -f обновлено 0, установлено 0 и 4 не обновлены
<diskin> xubuntu88d, а что говорит sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-20 ?
<xubuntu88d> Недоступен или доступен в источниках не упомянутых в sources.list
<xubuntu88d> ?
<diskin> сек
<xubuntu88d> Может sources.list надо подшаманить???
<diskin> xubuntu88d, по идее, как я вижу, пакет  xorg-video-abi должен быть -23, а не -20 (в 18.04). но я в этом не сильно разбираюсь.
<diskin> почему вдруг xserver-xorg-video-intel требует -20
<diskin> а что говорит dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<xubuntu88d> rc xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.917+git1811140735.746ab3~oibaf~x amd64 x.org x server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<diskin> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<diskin> sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<diskin> у тебя стоял ppa для драйверов похоже
<diskin> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<diskin> xubuntu88d,?
<xubuntu88d> Не помогло
<diskin> а что ты сделал?
<diskin> кроме sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<xubuntu88d> sudo apt-get update & upgrade
<diskin> и та же ошибка? насчет xorg-video-abi-20 ?
<xubuntu88d> Угу
<diskin> а dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg-video-intel теперь что выдает?
<xubuntu88d> То-же самое
<diskin> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<diskin> непонятно, если ppa удалился, то откуда там то же самое...
<xubuntu88d> Ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu xenial/main
<diskin> вот
<diskin> ерунда
<diskin> руками удали из sources.list значит
<diskin> sudo apt-get install mc
<diskin> sudo mc
<diskin> идешь в /etc/apt и там ищешь
<diskin> xenial/main - это от 16.04 же. или удали этот ppa, или поменяй там на bionic, что-то реально не доработало при апдейте. в общем, причина понятна, не стали драйвера, думай в этом направлении, я завтра после 10 по МСК буду онлайн, может кто раньше подскажет
<xubuntu88d> Как мне целиком скомуниздить sources.list? Через терминал
<diskin> curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/bionic/sources_155089f80cb2ca5f2bd355ddc09425f51a58361f.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu88d> Не вышло
<xubuntu88d> Неизвестный тип <<!doctype>>
<diskin> это curl выдал?
<xubuntu88d> Ладно спасибо на сегодня я точно все
<diskin> у меня такая команда работает в терминале
<diskin> пока
<xubuntu88d> Нет это я апдате сделал
<diskin> так а что в файле /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<diskin> и заодно сделай sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<xubuntu88d> Ну явно не то что должно быть
<diskin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WJ4XbJvnJr/
<xubuntu88d> Вот теперь хоть что-то обновляет
<xubuntu88d> Причем много
<diskin> не факт, что сработает, но надо надеяться. )
<xubuntu88d> Ну более 1000 пакетов скачал
<diskin> апгрейд хитро как-то сделан же, там все в свое порядке происходит. так а почему слетело, непонятно? по питанию?
<xubuntu88d> Я так понимаю что вся проблема была в sources.list
<diskin> а что ты с ним делал?
<diskin> до апгрейда )
<xubuntu88d> Да ничего просто обнову запускал через терминал.... Может что и нахимичил
<xubuntu88d> Через гуи он не хотел обновляться
<diskin> я бы заволновался
<diskin> ладно, напиши потом, как прошло
<xubuntu88d> Ладно. Спасибо большое за помощь
<xubuntu88d> Завтра отпишусь
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-08
<xubuntu88d> Всем привет
<Aristo> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-10
<studio-user564> здраствуйте
<studio-user564> как установить вот эту программу cinelerra-7-src.tar.xz????
<studio-user564> разширенние src.tar.xz
<studio-user564> как запустить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *src* скорей всего там исходники. их надо собрать
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<andrex> !search deb
<ubuntuhelp> Found: debconf, maintainer, gdebi@deb, crash@debug, ddebs, debugging@debug, deb-build, hardware, vsftpd, .deb@deb
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<andrex> studio-user564: развлекайся
<andrex> а вобще найди готовый пакет а не тарбол
<studio-user564> непонимаю тербал это что
<rapidsp> архив tar.*
<studio-user564> надеюсь прочитав пайму о чем речь
<studio-user564> :)))
<andrex> поищи ppa есть какието вроде cv и gg версии про 7 фз
<andrex> на сайте есть бинарники
<andrex> тока фз вроде только 14.4
<mihail> Салют всем
<mihail> Есть тут кто живой?
<mihail_unreg> Чат жив?
<diskin> хехе
<diskin> не повезло чуваку
<diskin> или наоборот
<SergeyIT> а лога так и нет (
<SergeyIT> чего ему надо?
<diskin> логу?
<andrex> живой кто то ему нужен
<andrex> !no logs is <reply> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<Eaglet4> Привет! Сколько тут не роботов?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-11
<vintobolt> Всем доброго времени суток.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-12
<heat79> приветик
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-08
<tittytwo> Здравствуйте. Имеется установленный пакет o151en_linux_UFRII_v310 с драйверами  canon mf4430
<tittytwo> при работе с менеджером пакетов, этот пакет автоматом ставится пемеченным на удаление как неиспользуемый
<tittytwo> но он в использовании, так с ним принтер работает, а без него нет
<tittytwo> как насовсем снять пометку на удаление с пакета?
<tittytwo> ubuntu 18.04
